# Gage Green Group Info Thread



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

I found it strange that there is no info thread for these guys. They truly kick ass. So I am going to get it rolling myself, tons of Gage growers on here so it will be great to have a central place for people to ask questions and show off their gear.

So some copy-and-paste Munkie's work off the Gage forums to get things going.

*Gage Green Genetics improves upon the world's legendary and elite cannabis cuts. All hybrids undergo extensive selection trials to ensure the most potent strains available. Our strains are high yielding and vigorous for the new and seasoned growers alike. Our collection includes the rare and authentic clone-only genetics from all over the world. Patients deserve access to potent connoisseur genetics. With Gage Green Genetics, you will discover your own unique champions.
Unlike many mass production seed banks, we pride ourselves in our method - working personally with each individual plant and hand-selecting every single seed - so you get your hands on the best seeds from our garden. Because of the extra care involved in our production process, we only produce limited quantities of each strain. We are constantly improving and innovating on past strains to give you new and better combinations and flavors.

Here is a full list of whats been created & released so far... (OK so I am going to add the list bit by bit because I am stoned hehehehe)

Grape Stomper Genetics:

Purple Snowman - [Jojorizo's Purple Elephant x Elite's Chemdawg-Sour Diesel aka Snowman]

The Purple Snowman is Gage Green's original hybrid which created the legendary Grape Stomper aka Sour Grapes. It has a pleasant mix of sativa and indica qualities and good yields which can produce marijuana with over 25% THC! These were a very small production run. Females produce the frostiest mix of colorful colas. Purple Snowman's sweet taste comes from its Purple Elephant side, is covered with crystals unlike any other cannabis, and rivals the best in potency.
This strain is officially discontinued since we believe that Grape Stomper and its hybrids will deliver the results people are looking for. Look for more projects involving the Purple Elephant in the future.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa Dominant
8 - 9 Weeks
Medium to Very High Yields
Uplifting, pain relief and relaxation.*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

*"Dumbo" aka Grape Stomper Bx - [Grape Stomper x Elite's Chemdawg-Sour Diesel aka Snowman]*

The illustrious Grape Stomper (cover strain in High Times, winner of 3 Cali Cups, and tested at 25+% THC) gets dusted by our Chemdawg - Sour Diesel aka Snowman male. We are counting on bigger yields with some variation as there is much more wonder to be explored in this cannabis strain. Look for AAA quality and yield.
The Grape Stomper BX is the first step into stabilizing the clone-only Grape Stomper into seed form. While the Grape Stomper BX was available for a limited time, we will be creating many more Grape Stomper variations in order to deliver more consistent and more potent results for growers.
Grape Stomper was originally created by Gage Green Genetics. The cut was taken by a friend, sold to Blue Sky Collective, and renamed to Sour Grapes.

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa Dominant
8 - 9 Weeks
Medium to Very High Yields
Pain relief and cerebral._


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

*Grape Stomper BX2 - [Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper BX]*

Having blown the minds of growers with her exquisiteness, the Grape Stomper returns to the Gage Green lineup in the latest backcross to share her powers. The Grape Stomper BX2 will produce the signature syrupy grape flavors and resin snowstorm that patients crave.

Medicinal effect has been enhanced in this version of the Grape Stomper!.

*'V1' - "the Don"* - The original Grape Stomper was paired with a male, The Don, from the first Grape Stomper backcross (BX1). The Don exhibited tremendous resin potential as a young seedling and possessed all the characteristics of the original Grape Stomper (growth structure, smell, and vigor).

*'V2' - "Foulballs"* - The 'Foul Balls' male will bring even more Chemdog-Sour Diesel funk to the forefront in this second version of the BX2. With added rotten chem fueled aromas from the male used in this variation.

*Sun Maiden - [Grape Stomper x Chemdawg OG]*

Our renowned clone-only Grape Stomper will be reintroduced to connoisseurs with the addition of our Chemdawg OG stud. While the Grape Stomper has proven itself to be a champion in many categories, medicinal qualities, cannabinoid percentages (25% THC), and mind-blowing resin production, our male is also ready to burst into the scene. The Chemdawg OG adds much more potency, a chem fuel aroma, and denser, calyx-stacking formations to the females that it encounters.
We decided to raise the bar of the Grape Stomper by offering a hybrid that will satisfy any connoisseur's tastes. Each pack will contain a variety of phenotypes. The dominant frost traits will express itself in almost all phenotypes and expect more physical attributes to be added to the Grape Stomper.

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Easy Yields_


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

*Bright Moments - [Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper OG #1]*

Gage Green presents a new Grape Stomper hybrid that utilizes two heirloom parents. We combine our renown Grape Stomper (25.71% THC, 1.73% CBD) with a sturdy Grape Stomper OG #1 Male to maximize resin production and increase potency. As we have seen from his progeny, the Grape Stomper x OG #1 passes on the signature grape smells, pronounced resin glands, and a distinct sativa dominant head rush. The combined force of this power couple will create some exciting phenotypes, as we have found in our tests.
Read the facinating report by SkunkMunkie, where he describes the effects as "mind clearing, upbeat and happy. Relaxing, warm and no feelings of anxiety or paranoia just peaceful meditation & bliss." This hybrid is perfect for those looking for an uplifting, sativa dominant experience with just enough indica to relax the body.

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Large Yields, May Stretch_
_
*Burning Desire - [White Fire x Grape Stomper OG]*

The White Fire hybrid spread across the cannabis scene around the same time that Gage Green Group began to work on the Grape Stomper OG hybrid. Both are immense resin producers. The Grape Stomper OG produces thick and taller trichomes while the White Fire produces extremely white and glistening trichomes. Combined, the results truly speak for themselves.

Grow tests of the Burning Desire revealed a growth tendency towards OG Kush bud structure. Tight bundled calyxes stacked on top each other creating potential for completely new flavors and medicinal effects. Growers who explore the phenotypes in this hybrid will be rewarded with connoisseur buds with all the desireable characteristics of the White Fire and the Grape Stomper OG. Expect the unmistakeable grape aroma to blend with the chem and kush of the OG. A range of effects from body-relaxing to mind-stimulating can be discovered in these buds. This hybrid is a must have for those who crave pristine buds that pack a punch.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8-9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Potent Large Yields,_


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2014)

Good idea for a thread, MH. I looked over a few @ TSSC. Mindscape looks interesting, but what's the deal w/ the listed 6-8 wl flowering time?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm gonna give Gage another try at some point. The pack of Grape Puff didn't produce a keeper, but I'll buy another pack just because you and Gand are my homies.

What would you recommend? I'm really intrigued by the "grape soda" taste/smell descriptions I've been reading about


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm gonna give Gage another try at some point. The pack of Grape Puff didn't produce a keeper, but I'll buy another pack just because you and Gand are my homies.
> 
> What would you recommend? I'm really intrigued by the "grape soda" taste/smell descriptions I've been reading about


 Mendo Montage is known for passing on grape soda flavors. I have not grown it out but personally I am soooooo interested in Mindscape for that reason    Headwrecker Diesel x Mendo Montage. It can only be good.

I am testing what they are calling Golden Gage, StOw you will LOVE the structure on these. Bushy and open, ample branching from early on. Sweet smells in veg. Looks like a winner already. Golden Goat x Joseph OG



Amos Otis said:


> Good idea for a thread, MH. I looked over a few @ TSSC. Mindscape looks interesting, but what's the deal w/ the listed 6-8 wl flowering time?


 Amos, I would guess that you can count on 8 to 9 weeks (I always go a bit over myself) but there might be a sneaky fast finishing pheno in there. I followed a test for it and most of his phenos finished around 8 and I think 2 went another week...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

So here we go with some more of their previous releases

*Bright Puff - [Grape Stomper X x OG]*

Brighten up your day with a pack of the Bright Puffs from Gage Green Genetics. These limited seeds pack plenty of powerful phenotypes that will satisfy the needs of many. Bright Puff focuses on increasing potency of our frostiest genetic line - the Grape Stomper.

Selected this past season for its long arms of frosty candy grape medicine, the Grape Stomper X stomped its way into the finish line with all the characteristics of a champion mother. Crossing her to the Joseph OG will give her more compact buds and an uplifting effect. Bright Puff will possess aromas ranging from powdered sugar and grape candy flavor to a deeper rubber and chem undertone.

Bright Puff is excellent for resin collectors who want effective concentrates and high returns from their runs. These plants will shine in any garden.

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa Dominant
7-9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Easy Yields_
_
*Grateful Grape - [Grape Stomper x Monarch (Underdawg/Chemdawg Sour Diesel)]*

Grateful Grape ushers in a new wave of frost. Using a new male, the Monarch, we hope to bring out more of the chem and diesel side of the Grape Stomper genetics. We essentially wanted backcross-esque phenotypes by using the original Chemdawg Sour Diesel genetics in the male while increasing the potential for serious medicine with the Underdawg.

The Grateful Grape provides a creative, mind-expanding high that lasts for hours and is ideal for any time of the day. Its pleasant effects make it fantastic in a social setting and brightening any social gathering.

This hybrid grows fast in vegetative state and spreads out to produce many tops with a nice even canopy. Heavy resin will set in early and will begin to produce a pure grape diesel aroma.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 10 Weeks
High Yields.
Strong medicinal qualities._


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

*Grateful Chem - [Chemdawg D x Grape Stomper OG]*

We are certainly grateful for the buds that the Grateful Chem have produced. Besides the rock-hard, frost rockets that they already are, the potency we experienced in Genuity's Pheno #2 was simply on another level. The overwhelming full-body rush takes over instantly and all the muscles in the body instantly release. The mind travels into new dimensions and the intense high can be felt for a long time. This specific phenotype will be very effective for those seeking a truly unique sensation that certainly left an impression.

Smells composed mostly of fuel topped off with a white grape overtone. The fresh Chem and Original Diesel aromas traveling up the nose can be felt inside the sinuses and begin to providing relief before the herb is out of the bag.

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
7 - 9 Weeks_


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

_ORIGINAL HYBRID GENETICS

*Pepe Le Chem - [Chemdawg D x G13 Skunk aka "Pepe"]*

Our super potent, elite cut of the Chemdawg was paired with Pepe our beloved G13Skunk father. Look for many wonderful surprises with this F1 cross. Our favorites phenotypes show exquisite Chemdawg traits. One can not go wrong with any offspring from these two strains.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
High to Very High Yields
Strong medicinal qualities.

*Pepe Le Dank - [Gage's 5K OG Kush x Mr. Nice's G13 Skunk aka "Pepe"]*

Our rare 5K OG Kush cut was paired with Pepe the G13Skunk for a lovely union that focuses on yield and potency. Both parents show their special qualities in this strain. The 5K OG Kush has the traditional lemony OG characteristics that harmonize well with Mr. Nice's G13 Skunk natural vigor and yield. We expect many winners from this new and exciting strain as we are seeing excellent results from our own grows and cured medication.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Medium to High Yields
Strong medicinal qualities

*Cindy La Pew - [Cinderella 99 x Mr. Nice's G13 Skunk aka "Pepe"]*

Our stellar Cinderella 99 girl (High Times' Top 10 Strain of 2009) went on a dream date with Pepe, aka G13 Skunk, the resident Cassanova at Gage Green Gardens. The result is a medical strain with potentially high yielding characteristics and great bag appeal. Our tests produced phenos that were all unparalleled in resin and calyx production. Each pheno tested was frostier than the next. It produces tight, sugar buds for patients needing good quality medication that neither sacrifices look nor taste.

Genetic Facts:
Indica Dominant
8 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Easy/High Yields
Creative. Increase._


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

*Lemon Stomper - [Elite's Lemon Thai x Elite's Chemdawg-Sour Diesel aka Snowman]*

A robust and mind altering and psychoactive offering straight from our lovely Lemon Thai mother. Growers should receive excellent yields with the addition of "Snowman", our Chemdawg-Sour Diesel father. He is adding weight to all his offspring strains and packing on the frost like its winter time. The combination of our hard hitting "Snowman" with our aromatic Lemon Thai will bring out phenos with characteristics that no one has every seen before! Look for that lemony sugar plant that will surely satisfy any craving.

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa Dominant
9 - 10 Weeks
High to Very High Yields_
_
*Flying Hammer - [Sannie's Anesthesia x Mr. Nice's Afghan Haze]*

The Anesthesia mother ([Afghan x Skunk] x Herijuana) by 'Whazzup' was selected for its physical, narcotic properties inherited from the Herijuana. Paired with the pride of the Gage Green Garden, Afghan Haze, we expect to extraordinary F1 selections. Look for compact buds with high yield. Experience a relaxing body high with a clean psychoactive effect.

Genetic Facts:
Indica Dominant Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Large Yields

*Mendo Montage - [Mendo Purps x Crystal Locomotive]*

Mendo Montage was created from a project started with much help and guidance from Jojorizo (RIP 2007). Selection was made from 12 Mendo Purp females and we used a stellar Crystal Locomotive male. This strain shows real stability and potency. The buds are tight and stacked with trichomes. The effect is potent and displays excellent 'couch-lock' properties. Mendo Montage contains wonderful grape and candy flavors and rich purple with lavender colors.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Easy to grow and vigorous. High Yields
Very potent medicinal qualities._


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

*Mendo Montage F2 - [Mendo Montage x Mendo Montage]*

The Mendo Montage returns to the Gage Green Genetics stage with more frost, more potency, and more flavor than ever before!

Our selection from the first generation cross between the legendary Mendo Purps and Jojorizo's champion Trainwreck x Aloha White widow aka Crystal Locomotive was not easy. Plant after plant, the Mendo Montage F1’s continually produced some of the frostiest candy buds that all packed a punch.

In the end, we found two outstanding parents from an extremely competitive selection process that clearly stood out among the rest. Both of the extremely hearty parents that we selected take resin production to the extreme. We have found that the Mendo Montage F2's are also prone to the most beautiful coloration contrasting the tall white trichomes with the dark purple leaf surfaces.

The qualities of the Mendo Montage F2 are unmatched. Don't miss out on what Bucket head describes as "prolific terpene production." Our parents produce offspring with grape drink flavor and much needed potency. Effects help with insomnia and anxiety for those looking for an indica-dominant effect. 

_Genetic Facts:
Indica/Sativa Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Medium to High Yields.
Strong medicinal qualities._
_
*Blackberry Pie - [Jojorizo's Blackberry Widow x Jojorizo's Crystal Locomotive]*

Jojorizo's Blackberry Widow is a very aromatic strain with purple calyxes and the Crystal Locomotive adds the frost and true potency that patients crave. These seeds carry the highly-prized traits passed through the Crystal Locomotive's Trainwreck and White Widow lineage. It is easy to grow in all formats. Blackberry Pie is a beautiful plant with blanketed in royal purple reserved only for the finest. Every phenotype we tested was glistening with trichomes and had a nice combination of medicinal body highs and uplifting head highs. This lady has "winner" written all over her.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Easy Yields

*L.A. Haze - [(L.A. Confidential x Kali Mist) x Mr. Nice's Afghan Haze]*

L.A. Haze is one of our strongest strains and highlights the best of the Afghani #1 traits in the L.A. Confidential, the Kali Mist, and the Afghani Haze concoction. The L.A. Mist can be described as a bushy plant with frosty and dense buds. The hybrid will show traits from both parents often resulting in large, long colas, a flowery smell, and very high cannabinoid concentration.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa Dominant
9 - 10 Weeks
High to Very High Yields
Very strong medicinal qualities.
Scuff seeds prior to germination!._


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

*Haarlem - [East Coast Sour Diesel x Anesthesia]*

Gage Green Group has combined two world-class parents to create a new hybrid variety that sets a new bar in connoisseur quality. East Coast classic meets a lucky male from Amsterdam’s Breeders Choice collection to create a super potent and medicinal strain that will relieve a variety of symptoms like insomnia, stress, anxiety, depression, and nausea.

The East Coast Sour Diesel is a high-yielding Sour Diesel variety that has a slightly fruitier smell and taste. It is a nice hybrid with uplifting and euphoric qualities. The Anesthesia is more of a heavy-hitting indica-dominant variety that has a intense sedative effect for those needing maximum physical relief.

This plant will finish in approximately 9-10 weeks depending on the specific phenotype. The buds pack lots of weight and density so keep an eye on the humidity levels to prevent mold. The hybrid produces a sweet diesel aroma with a "hint of citrusy grapefruit" and "tart fruitiness" according to Dr. GVZ. Haarlem will also produce a tremendous amount of resin for bag appeal. 

_Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Medicinal qualities, High Yields_
_
*Morning Flight - [(East Coast Sour Diesel x Mango Haze) x G13Skunk aka "Pepe"]*

Our beautiful East Coast Sour Diesel x Mango Haze is paired with the illustrious G13 Skunk father to create our latest creation that will surely live up to your expectations. This potent strain possesses a hybrid of both strains' medicinal qualities with something for everyone.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 10 Weeks
High Yields
Very strong medicinal qualities.

*Flight 813 - [Mandala's 8 Miles High x Mr. Nice's G13 Skunk aka "Pepe"]*

Flight 813 was bred for each parent's potency and flavor. The exotic flavors and look come from Mandala's Eight Miles High parent which was bred from landrace seeds discovered in Africa and India. This is an excellent medical strain with a pleasant and upbeat effect. The smells are complex and include scents of vanilla, lemons, and various herbs. These are F1 genetics with many keepers attributes to be found.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Easy and vigorous. High Yields
Very strong medicinal qualities for relieving stress and pain.
_


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a grape puff I am sexing now about 3-4 weeks into veg.

hopefully It is a girl and I will post up some pics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

*Blanco Berry Kush - [White Kush x Blackberry Pie]*

The Blanco Berry Kush takes cannabis to new heights by uniting two gems from our garden, the White Kush and the Blackberry Pie. These two hybrids exute beauty and elegance through their crystal white frost overlayed on purple and magenta colored leaves.

The White Kush possesses the pointy calyx bud structure and fuel aroma that make it one of the finest kush specimens we have ever come across. The colored stridations along the calyxes are unlike any other. The Blackberry Pie male will pass on its purple Blackberry Widow traits down to its progeny. Our Blanco Berry Kush buds have plenty of rich magenta tones and the signature white frost.

This hybrid is truly special. The coffee berry smells and beautiful colors along with its uplifting and pain relieving qualities make this a strain that will appeal to patients who need to find relief. Not medicine that will incapacitate the user, this medicine can be used during all hours of the day and provides a nice warm, blanketed feeling. Also good for anxiety, depression, and as an appetite enhancer.

Easy to grow, she responds well to training and topping.

_Genetic Facts:
Indica/Sativa Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Vigorous Plant, Easy Yields_
_
*Harlequin Jo (Freedom Baby)- [Harlequin x Joseph OG] *

The Harlequin cut has been circulating the medical cannabis scene for quite a while now. One of the first strains that produced high concentrations of CBD aka Cannabidiol, a cannabinoid produced in cannabis that has been found to treat numerous medicinal conditions ranging from inflammation to nausea to inhibition of cancer cell growth. The Harlequin will put your body in a perfectly medicated state while keeping the mind free of the usual psychoactive effects of cannabis.

The Harlequin produces sweet buds with high resin production and a thick hash flavor. It is definitely a pleasure to smoke and a non-psychoactive effect that can still be felt as the aches and pains melt away.

We wanted to create a hybrid that could offer the medicinal grower the opportunity to experiment and select from interesting phenotypes that may carry the high CBD trait in it. We hope to reintroduce CBD genetics back into the cannabis gene pool through our efforts. While each phenotype will contain genes from the Harlequin, expression of the high CBD trait is not guaranteed.

The Harlequin Jo will produce rock hard buds covered in golden powder. The smells of spices and sweet currant may be experienced in the Harlequin Jo. 

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
Medium to High Yields.
Strong medicinal qualities.

*Royal Flush - [Chemdawg OG x Joseph OG]*

"Crystal Death Punch" is the nickname prescribed by our master grow tester, SkunkMunkie. Known for it's tall white trichomes and pungent aroma, the Royal Flush will excite even experienced connoisseurs of the Chem and OG lines.

The Royal Flush was created through the union of the Chemdawg OG female, also known as the "Next Level" cut, and our noble male, Joseph OG. She shows her tremendous potential in her vigorous growth and a very desirable build with just the right amount of side-branching; she's perfect to run in almost any setup. Her nugs are rock hard and excrete a fuel stank. The potency is unmatched and has a clear head rush with just the right amount of body to enjoy this medicine during all hours of the day.

Our Joseph OG will kick everything up a notch; from bag appeal to medicinal potency. Tests results are showing excellent phenotypes that display even more frost, smell, and yield than the original. The smells are strong so be prepared. The Royal Flush can be fed a heavier dose and supplemented with Cal/Mag for best results.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
8 - 9 Weeks
High Yields.
Strong medicinal qualities.

*Daybreaker - [Chemdawg D x Joseph OG]*

Gage Green Group has bred with Chemdawg x OG for years now. Chemdawg D and OG Kush have been patient favorites for their unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency. Finally, these tremendous genetics are being made available to the world with the development of the Daybreaker.

Opening a bag of Daybreaker buds will send waves of sweet jet fuel aroma through the room. One glance at the buds and you will quickly realize that this is not your average medicine. The pointy calyxes jut out of the buds covered in glistening white resin glands.

Daybreaker will yield huge dense colas. Train her correctly and she will give you just the right amount of branching for amazing results. This hybrid is great all-around medicine and will contain both head and body elements to meet any patient's needs.

Genetic Facts:
Sativa/Indica Hybrid
7-8 Weeks
Large Yields, Vigorous growth
_


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I have a grape puff I am sexing now about 3-4 weeks into veg.
> 
> hopefully It is a girl and I will post up some pics.


Well pics in veg are also awesome


----------



## hugaddiction (Apr 13, 2014)

i have runa few packs of testers form these guys and I am currently runnig their Greatfull Breath. I am really pleased with evertything I have gotten form them. I think thier male plant selection for breeding has really set them appart form teh competition. I know anything they touch with thier studs turns to gold. that said, its easy to see for yourself, grab a pack and give thema try. If you are someone like me who first tried soemthing like TGA and is used to finding a different pheno for every seed in the pack, you will be glad to see how consitant these plants are. And if you are also like me and you bought into the hype that werve sellls adn calls seeds, then you know that some bags come with herms, these packs do not, they test everything befroe it goes on sale. I knwo this bevasue I runs these testters, and when we run something that the man upstairs doesnt like it doesnt get to market. enjoy ORI friends, these guys are the real deal, stop buying TGA garbage and get your hadns on something solid. PM me if you have any Qs, I have a 5 differnt strains of thiers under my belt and Im happy to talk shop.

@hugaddiciton on IG


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 13, 2014)

I will get the Puff out in a few and take a couple pics for you hamish.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 13, 2014)

Here ya go. 
Shitty camera bad lighting but other then that the plant has been ok to grow so far, no problems except maybe a little over watering to start and seems to want more n then lucas formula provides so I gave it a 5ml-5ml-5ml shot of flora series today. 

Getting close to showing sex naturally I am sure but still have a cut in water on 12/12 to find out sooner.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 13, 2014)

hahahaha Look at the pickled alligator in the back that the grape puff sits on!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2014)

hugaddiction said:


> stop buying TGA garbage and get your hadns on something solid.
> @hugaddiciton on IG


Why the need to dump on TGA in the brand spanking new Gage Green thread? I get your point, but I was tempted for a second to lay out my history w/ Chernobyl that has been remarkably consistent and stellar bean to bean........but then, that would not be pertinent to a Gage Green thread. Would it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope the GGG tee shirt is inspirational, MH.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 13, 2014)

One of the two Grape Puff girls I got from my pack started throwing out nanners around week 6 of flower. The only plant I've grown in the past few years that has hermied on me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL... I was about to ask what that thing was  Looking fantastic bro! I will get some pics up of the current testers in veg soon, starting to look fantastic all round.

Here are some pics from my last test run

Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby







img]http://www.breedbay.co.uk/gallery/data/500/medium/DSCN0876.JPG[/img]

SBD x (Mendo Queen x Paki Chitral Kush)













OS Afghan Haze x PCK


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> One of the two Grape Puff girls I got from my pack started throwing out nanners around week 6 of flower. The only plant I've grown in the past few years that has hermied on me.


StOw, I highly recommend mailing the guys at Gage about that. They recently found an issue in a second release of Sugartown Express. Customers who got these packs are getting replacement packs of Daybreaker to make up for it. Once they know about something they work with customers to fix it. 

Anyhow, did you run the cut again? I had a Dream Beaver (Bodhi Seeds) lady give me bananas in week 3, but that is now my keeper mom. Running the cut a second time there were zero issues. I also picked off the bananas on the original mom and she gave me no more problems. 

m4k tolerates ZERO intersexing issues in his plants mate. With the Afghan Hazed x PCK another tester found a banana, so I got a message telling me not to worry about finishing them and an apology too. Mine finished just fine.

They would definitely be grateful for the information mate


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice thread put up. Gage put out a lot of gear and I was fortunate to test and try some in my day. Good to see they are still going strong.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2014)

good thread MH....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, I highly recommend mailing the guys at Gage about that. They recently found an issue in a second release of Sugartown Express. Customers who got these packs are getting replacement packs of Daybreaker to make up for it. Once they know about something they work with customers to fix it.
> 
> Anyhow, did you run the cut again? I had a Dream Beaver (Bodhi Seeds) lady give me bananas in week 3, but that is now my keeper mom. Running the cut a second time there were zero issues. I also picked off the bananas on the original mom and she gave me no more problems.
> 
> ...



I did grow it again, and it hermied again. Here are a couple pics of her from clone. You can see the nanners in there. Nice and frosty for sure though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2014)

Like I said, if this happened in a test they would abort the release completely mate. What rotten luck there bro, wow. Like I said, contact them about it. You will be dealing with people like us (that get to smoke all day though) that REALLY care about your experience with their product. I will ask who the best person is to mail about this one.

If you didn't feel the love in your run, I promise you will feel it in dealing with these cats.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2014)

hammish,did you get my pm and address?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hammish,did you get my pm and address?


Yes Sir, about to get one off to you. I was damn lazy this weekend... StOw will get back to you soon too buddy


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> One of the two Grape Puff girls I got from my pack started throwing out nanners around week 6 of flower. The only plant I've grown in the past few years that has hermied on me.


thank you for the warning, I put 2 of em in the ground along with a handful of other breeders gear(estes,dynasty.and hso i believe) but one never came up which is bound to happen eventually. Think I had a collective 7/8 germ rate but sucks the other gp was the one.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Like I said, if this happened in a test they would abort the release completely mate. What rotten luck there bro, wow. Like I said, contact them about it. You will be dealing with people like us (that get to smoke all day though) that REALLY care about your experience with their product. I will ask who the best person is to mail about this one.
> 
> If you didn't feel the love in your run, I promise you will feel it in dealing with these cats.


 Thumbs up for giving a shit about your customers. Us growers can be quite loyal when treated well.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 14, 2014)

Think I'm trying gage next


----------



## kgp (Apr 14, 2014)

Giving ggg another shot myself.

First I ran daybreaker, it was nothing like the description. Candy and sweet, no chem taste at all. Easy to grow and although buds looked great taste and high were lacking.

Tried grape puff and didn't find anything special at all. 

Blessings og, og x og = fruity buds? Don't know how the heck that happens? Lol again, far from quality og. 

Charity og, mostly sweet garbage but one pheno was dank og.

Next in veg is aspirare. Supposedly the most og of the ogs. Only time will tell. It's too bad they don't kick the Jo og to the curb. From personal experience he wrecks any og he hits. Takes fuel, pine, and lemon, and turns it into sweet tasting crap.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2014)

You will either LOVE Jo or hate him depending on the perspective you approach your purchases with. It takes a little research to learn Jo was chosen exactly for those qualities and we fellas that like him always have a Jo cross we are running. Not your classic OG, but you can get that from about a million breeders. Far as OG goes it is pretty same-ey out there.
If you want insane vigor, high THC and DANK sweet flaves, then Jo is for you. They NEVER claimed for him to be anything else mate lol.

I agree that perhaps the OG should be dropped from the name for that reason.

Fact is, Gage specialize in sweet, pungent flavors. If you don't like that, don't knock them for producing it. Make choices that suit you better 

And matter of fact. You pointed this fact out yourself on the What are you running now' thread...


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 15, 2014)

Starting to think another og cross I have was leaning HB since the descriptions you give of jo and what he does to x's is exactly what I experienced..

I even mentioned it throughout my grow that that sweet perfume smell was not something i preferred in my bud, but after a 2-3 week cure I fell in love...does HB dominate in most of it's x's hamish??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2014)

I personally don't really have quite enough experience to answer that one mate. But as more Gage growers find this thread I am sure that question will get a proper answer.
I just have to make it clear I am just a HUGE fan and I have a good few friends that are too, so the information I have comes from our collective experience and what I can find on the web. I do NOT work for them so there are many answers I won't have instantly. Exactly why we need a thread like this...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You will either LOVE Jo or hate him depending on the perspective you approach your purchases with. It takes a little research to learn Jo was chosen exactly for those qualities and we fellas that like him always have a Jo cross we are running. Not your classic OG, but you can get that from about a million breeders. Far as OG goes it is pretty same-ey out there.
> If you want insane vigor, high THC and DANK sweet flaves, then Jo is for you. They NEVER claimed for him to be anything else mate lol.
> 
> I agree that perhaps the OG should be dropped from the name for that reason.
> ...



Your description is exactly why I was drawn to GGG in the first place. I love the sweet, fruity tasting smelling herb. Give me cherry, blueberry, grape, citrus, vanilla, cheese, etc over "OG" pinesol any day. I was never partial to the OG's to begin with, and personally I feel they're very played out.

With 8/10 germination, nanners on one of the two females, and a non-descript taste/smell with an average buzz I would normally move on from that breeder and never look back. BUT, gage has some loyal growers (yourself and gand included) that I respect the opinions of, and on top of that they seem like a good crew that cares about their product, so I will likely give them a whirl again at some point despite being disappointed in my first go-around.


----------



## kgp (Apr 15, 2014)

Your quote.
"Not your classic OG, but you can get that from about a million breeders. Far as OG goes it is pretty same-ey out there."

Please tell me a good og breeder with og tastes and highs? Ive been searching a long time. Raredank, cali con, and archive are about it. Million? More like I can count them on the fingers of one hand.


"If you want insane vigor, high THC and DANK sweet flaves, then Jo is for you. They NEVER claimed for him to be anything else mate lol."

Actually they have... Here is a quote from m4k

"This cross is the finest representation of elite Chem genetics to the very core. It contains the authenticated genetics that trace its lineage to the seeds that Chemdawg himself obtained at a Grateful Dead concert. This is the Chemdawg D cut obtained that day. Many claim to have this cut but few have it."

The cross is not the finest representation of elite chem genetics to the core. It is nothing like chem.. Its sweet. Have you ever had real chem? There is nothing sweet about it at all. 

Description og charity

"The Charity OG will show you why it is one of the best OG Kush genetics out there. The dream-like resin glazes the tight, crown shaped buds to create an OG Kush that most have never experienced. The true breeding Ocean Beach OG passes on its lemony pinesol which blends perfectly with Joseph OG's fuel funk that patients know and love. These plants will grow with tremendous vigor and a sturdy structure that makes this cross a delight for the connoisseur gardener."

Dont see anything about sweetness? Sounds like they are advertising og to me.

Apirare...

"Elevate your thoughts with a mind full of our library's finest OG flavours. Feel the gaseous terpenes expand and enter our very core. Aspirare means to breathe in Latin. Take a moment to expand your lungs and be filled with healing energies"

OG favours. Nothing about sweet candy? Gaseous OG. Sing me up. Fruity tufty booty, no thanks. 

I here where your trying to back them up. But don't knock me for reading this and expecting og. If fruity and sweet is what you want, buy a fruity or sweet strain. If you want og (like me), and they advertise as og, (like GGG) the only one wrong is them. Not me for expecting what the description says.

I hate blues, cheese, sweet, or spicy. I like fuel. 

Last 
"Fact is, Gage specialize in sweet, pungent flavors. If you don't like that, don't knock them for producing it. Make choices that suit you better"

Sweet and pungent seem opposite to me. Im not knocking them. Im frustrated after spending money for a og x og breeding with the end results being no og at all. And I feel that its totally valid. Why make all these og crosses, trying to appeal to og growers. 

Im not too worried about it, I have clones of quality og. These are just my personal opinions on a discussion board meant to discuss. GGG is the subject, this is what Ive experienced personally.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

hugaddiction said:


> So if you like growing fems, try out GGG. But if you like regs I would try TGA.
> 
> @hugaddiciton on IG


Fixed it for you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2014)

PLEASE, if you are coming to this these to Trollitup, please move along. This thread is intended for people actually interested in Gage, not for a trollfest like it tends to degenerate into on here.
RIU is clearly divided into two groups in my eyes. The Trolls and the Gurus.
So from here on be called what you are. Here to troll, expect zero patience. Here to share or learn, then most welcome.

Hateful vibes have no place in the Canna world. It is the opposite of what Gage stands for, Love, Family, Brotherhood.

So if you are gonna bring hate, then bring it. But know that it will earn no love here.

KGP, you clearly got out of the wrong side of the bed. Matter of fact you haven't posted much on RIU that I have seen that has been positive. I will ignore your personal vendetta and bring the info m4k published on Jo to the thread instead.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2014)

Once again I can smell BS. KGP has been all over RIU, showing Gage gear he just popped while bitching about past experience. Seems like a man on a mission to purposefully create bad press. But the man is looking at CC gear lol. I smell a rat.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 16, 2014)

*Joseph OG* is a 'bag seed' male pheno found in a batch of *Underdawg OG *buds. For GGG this pheno has proven himself to be a superior model to introduce into the cannabis gene pool. Through careful pollen renderings & tests, Joseph OG has passed many of his fine qualities on to future generations. The first things we think about when we talk about Joseph OG is his smell, potency, and strong structure and vigor. Our extensive in house and public testing of hybrid offspring have shown to have some great results. This males origin has never been kept a secret and all information has been on our forum since 2011.

It's all down to personal tastes at the end of the day, and everyone is entitled to an opinion. If you haven't found what your looking for move on or pop more beans. There are many breeders putting out OG's in seed, but how many are trying to add a little twist  . Candy, fuel adds a sparkle to the usual suspects in the OG clone world. It's about finding a balance that is right for you. @kgp you're obviously looking for mother dominant phenos. But pheno hunting is a numbers game and a full pack will give a decent number to look through, more packs = more selection. True for any strain out there on the market today.

Growing from seed is always gonna be a pheno hunt for a special plant that meets your need for medication. See a combination of parent strains that takes your fancy and give it a grow. You never know what's yet to be found in the next seed


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

I wasn't dogging ggg. Like I said I just bought 2 packs of aspirare.

Im a contributing member at riu. I speak from personal experience. 

Just because its not what you like doesn't mean its not valid or that it might be helpful for others.

I've been in the canna world a long time. Ive had legendary cuts. Grown fire buds.

Sounds to me like the pot calling the kettle black ehen you call me a troll.

Description from a breeder mean a lot.

I dont mind cracking a couple packs of seeds to find 1 keeper. 

I did with charity. Fire og pheno. But that was the exception. Not the norm.

Once yiur vagina stops hurting and you want to discuss the topic at hand. Im all ears. Quit being a whiney bitch when someone doesnt agree with you.

We all have opinions. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2014)

Well this has turned out disappointingly.


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

Tell me about it. Never have I seen somone upset when someone gives an opinion. If this was a "say only super nice things about ggg" . Lets get it back on topic. I will not bash anyone if they don't pick a fight with me. Let's discuss ggg.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Well this has turned out disappointingly.


agreed


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 16, 2014)

Guys take a step back from the keyboards, and hit a bowl full. Relax and keep things on topic. 

We don't encourage "fanboy" behavior, it's not the message we're trying to get out there. @kgp I have known you for a while on here fella and you're a guy who comes across to me as being a "straight up front" sort of dude. And he is right to say his thoughts on his experience. Don't read him as being negative, but someone who's always looking out for the best phenos for his needs. As does @Mad Hamish, you guys just have crossed wires here, but each a similar goal. 

The good and the bad feedback help the breeding team to determine which of the new lines they should work on further or which to leave out as a one time experiment X. We need to see it all and hear how growers are doing and what the public feedback is like. 

Any problems I am available by PM, and will help to get any questions or stock related matters sorted, if needed


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Genetics aside, the guys at Gage seem like a stand up bunch who are genuinely trying to please their customers. I appreciate that, and because of that alone will give them my business again at some point.


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Genetics aside, the guys at Gage seem like a stand up bunch who are genuinely trying to please their customers. I appreciate that, and because of that alone will give them my business again at some point.


Couldn't agree more. M4k and monkey are both stand up guys for sure. 

I am continuing to use ggg on my search for og in seed form.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Genetics aside, the guys at Gage seem like a stand up bunch who are genuinely trying to please their customers. I appreciate that, and because of that alone will give them my business again at some point.


This is the reason why I buy from only them and one other guy. They really care mate. Truly and deeply. I have dealt with some pretty


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Guys take a step back from the keyboards, and hit a bowl full. Relax and keep things on topic.
> 
> We don't encourage "fanboy" behavior, it's not the message we're trying to get out there. @kgp I have known you for a while on here fella and you're a guy who comes across to me as being a "straight up front" sort of dude. And he is right to say his thoughts on his experience. Don't read him as being negative, but someone who's always looking out for the best phenos for his needs. As does @Mad Hamish, you guys just have crossed wires here, but each a similar goal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by bro! The idea was to create a space for simple info exchange and with you around this will be a lot easier. And also, killer vibe as always.

And there we go, an open invitation from somebody at Gage to discuss any issues directly  What did I say eh...

Munkie, I will seem like a fanboy a lot of the time. My day job is a music promoter so that is what I do, I promote stuff lol. But you can rap me on the fingers for it the day my trust in you guys is misplaced hehehe...


kgp said:


> Couldn't agree more. M4k and monkey are both stand up guys for sure.
> 
> I am continuing to use ggg on my search for og in seed form.


I am going to take Munkie's word here and apologize. Just that what you pretty much did was call all my keepers crap, I love sweet herb and so do many others. Not your taste, no reason to knock it that hard.

I don't understand why you keep looking for a particular type you know you are unlikely to find and then get upset about it.

Enjoy the ride mate. Once you have an OG that is the way you like you have it. Can't have it twice. You get my point?...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> I wasn't dogging ggg. Like I said I just bought 2 packs of aspirare.
> 
> Im a contributing member at riu. I speak from personal experience.
> 
> ...


Then why call things Crap? I really don't understand. I would live to.

And I don't care how long you have been in the canna world. I I don't care about anybody's sense of status Sir.

I think you were whining btw, I was actually trying to get you NOT to.

I did not call you names once either.


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is the reason why I buy from only them and one other guy. They really care mate. Truly and deeply. I have dealt with some pretty
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by bro! The idea was to create a space for simple info exchange and with you around this will be a lot easier. And also, killer vibe as always.
> ...


Apologies accepted. And one back to you. Its hard not to get caught up in emotions on something you have tons of passion for. 

The good thing about not only weed, but life in general are the different tastes we all have.

I don't like sweet. If you do, great! One man's trash is another man's treasure. 

I guess my frustrations were that the end product doesn't fit the descriptions. 

In reality I'm looking for something no one has made yet. Og tastes, a bigger yeilder than typical, frost and structure would be a plus. 

Why do I keep chasing something I'm not finding? Because I know it's out there. Maybe I can get a louie pheno with jo structure and frost. To me, that would be something special. Maybe someday. Maybe not.

Positive vibes your way. I've been doing this a long time. Ive had some hard times. One of my greatest weaknesses is backing down to a confrontation. Its got me in a lot of trouble in my life. Thanks for being a better man than I am and squashing our Internet fued. Much respect for that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> Apologies accepted. And one back to you. Its hard not to get caught up in emotions on something you have tons of passion for.
> 
> The good thing about not only weed, but life in general are the different tastes we all have.
> 
> ...


 Lol... OK so what I perceived as hate on GG was frustration with The Quest hehehehe... I want lemon bubblegum. Had it from bag seed once been hunting it ever since. Nobody gets lemons right for me, that is where I get a tad grumpy... Ok bro my apologies again. One Live!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

hmmm You both seem like good guys to me and I have no horse in this race..will run this puff which I am 90 percent is female right now and if it is even mediocre so long as there are no issues I will pull out the old frog skins and see what I find in a pack of either headwrecker or the haarlem as I wanna see something stank from them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

OK but breeder descriptions is a sticky topic. I hardly ever agree with flavor descriptions at all. Only once did I REALLY see it. And I get the fuel that is hard to miss... But interesting thing, me and my wife taste different things in the same bud, and smells too! I sometimes wonder where she got her bud from the way she describes it, same joint but I will taste no grapes. So I will be honest, I let her fill out the taste part on smoke reports. She tastes MORE...


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

agreed so long as It is fire on its own right I personally do not mind but could see where others would be upset if looking for something specific described.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

can we get some gage porn here skunkie???


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

i want mother dom phenos as im sure most people making the purchase do. i want that OG FUNK, gage needs a new male for this purpose. i agree with kgp 100%! they need to not describe og in every description when that is gonna be the rare pheno. im still testing the gage waters. my banana puff is sweet banana pie goodness, cherry puff was a let down, and mendodawg is still being tested.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 16, 2014)

hmmm. and being as I have followed the decent amount of genetics ghost has popped from GGG then I will say maybe this needs to be addressed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

A point I have been pondering, is how much of the classic OG characteristic is flavor? Perhaps this is a source for confusion, personally when I think OG I picture a certain structure and bud shape, not flavor as much. Seems you guys feel differently and prioritize flavor for the defining quality. Slightly different views on the same thing.

But if changing a name can clear things up, nit a bad idea is it?...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 16, 2014)

I ran a cut from my buddies GGG private stash...

Overdrive (underdog OG/CDSD x Grape Stomper OG)

Super loud chemmy and sour... This was the underdog pheno... There was some mixed sweet sour chemmy phenos that weren't for me, but my homie loved them too... 

Fyah!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

all i ask is there to at least be hints of gasoline covered lemons covered by those pine tree air odorizers. too much to ask? lol i am looking for fruit overtones backed up by og undertones. if these new crosses, aspirare and talisman dont do it, ill know going in ill have to pop a bunch for the og pheno. it really should be better described in the strain descriptions in my opinion. just tell it how it is, fruity phenos everywhere, og phenos are harder to come by might need 2+ packs. id still buy, but i wouldnt have been able to even write my posts today if this was the case.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> Giving ggg another shot myself.
> 
> First I ran daybreaker, it was nothing like the description. Candy and sweet, no chem taste at all. Easy to grow and although buds looked great taste and high were lacking.
> 
> ...


i only started a few daybreaker the germ rate was poor what did grow was weak i killed them off in early veg
hopefully the rest of the pack will not be like that it has put me off a little so i will run some of the other strains i have first
but i will run the rest of the daybreaker eventually 

what makes you keep coming back to gage green gear after bad experiences with at least 4 different strains ?
maybe i am too impatient lol

peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> i only started a few daybreaker the germ rate was poor what did grow was weak i killed them off in early veg
> hopefully the rest of the pack will not be like that it has put me off a little so i will run some of the other strains i have first
> but i will run the rest of the daybreaker eventually
> 
> ...


Can't wait for your next run, always epic to watch. Don't take too long mate


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Can't wait for your next run, always epic to watch. Don't take too long mate


Thanks mate what were the afghan haze crosses like from gg ?
always wanted to run this but the MNS one is too hazy lol i want the hazy structure with the affy/kush buds


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> i only started a few daybreaker the germ rate was poor what did grow was weak i killed them off in early veg
> hopefully the rest of the pack will not be like that it has put me off a little so i will run some of the other strains i have first
> but i will run the rest of the daybreaker eventually
> 
> ...


Im a hunter I guess. Im not running ggg independently. I have others in the mix too. I guess I like the mom's in the cross although the jo is definitely dominant. After charity I gave up on ggg. But my one shinning star keeper brought me back. I've never had the louie and from what I understand its 20+ year old cut that hasn't been watered down. High hopes I get a louie pheno.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> Im a hunter I guess. Im not running ggg independently. I have others in the mix too. I guess I like the mom's in the cross although the jo is definitely dominant. After charity I gave up on ggg. But my one shinning star keeper brought me back. I've never had the louie and from what I understand its 20+ year old cut that hasn't been watered down. High hopes I get a louie pheno.


i see what you mean, sadly it seems like a lottery with every seed company i have tried
recently i grew biker kush from karma genetics i enjoyed that grew happy brother because of the good results with the biker
and the happy brother was terrible lol that put me off a bit from trying some of the others from karma
but i will run some more of the biker kush crosses in the future 

peace


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> A point I have been pondering, is how much of the classic OG characteristic is flavor? Perhaps this is a source for confusion, personally when I think OG I picture a certain structure and bud shape, not flavor as much. Seems you guys feel differently and prioritize flavor for the defining quality. Slightly different views on the same thing.
> 
> But if changing a name can clear things up, nit a bad idea is it?...


When I think og I think of smell and taste. Grind up a bunch of buds or light up a bunch of joints and you can definitely pick out og. 

The high also is a perfect blend of body and head. Structure and yeild is defiantly something I wish was approved upon.

Dog me out if you want but the most consistent representation of real og was Cali connection. There is always hermi chances dealing with og. I have had several shitty plants by them but the smell and taste is consistent.

I know I have said this before but the dankest bud I have ever grown came from buddah Tahoe. Shitting on clone only strains. Too bad swerve made them. 

I wish a respectable company like ggg could try and lock down on og. 

That's what I was hoping for. 

Ghost is right when most peeps probably want a mother dominant plant. 

I would love if a company finds a very recessive male, or one that can add things to an og that helps her out where she lacks but passes on the things we love about her. Kind of like kromes white. Bumps up yield, trich production, and more supportive structure while letting the mothers great traits shine through. 

And (. I know I'm pushing it here.) work and stabilize the line for consistency.

I know that's a lot to ask. I've been doing my own thing, I just am limited on space and shit takes a long time. I can't do true selecting like sannie.


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> all i ask is there to at least be hints of gasoline covered lemons covered by those pine tree air odorizers. too much to ask? lol i am looking for fruit overtones backed up by og undertones. if these new crosses, aspirare and talisman dont do it, ill know going in ill have to pop a bunch for the og pheno. it really should be better described in the strain descriptions in my opinion. just tell it how it is, fruity phenos everywhere, og phenos are harder to come by might need 2+ packs. id still buy, but i wouldnt have been able to even write my posts today if this was the case.


Exactly my point. I guess I was expecting more og. Though I am still buying beans and selecting, a heads up would have not mislead me and pushed me towards frustration. 

Watch my aspirare thread. Long ways to go but for anyone interested I will give my honest opinion on what happens.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

iv been lurking there and hope you truely do.....ASPIRARE!


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> When I think og I think of smell and taste. Grind up a bunch of buds or light up a bunch of joints and you can definitely pick out og.
> 
> The high also is a perfect blend of body and head. Structure and yeild is defiantly something I wish was approved upon.
> 
> ...



Folk have such different opinions 
i was reading a thread recently where people have been 
feeding their cali connection seeds to chickens and other pets LOL
best thing to do with them apparently


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Folk have such different opinions
> i was reading a thread recently where people have been
> feeding their cali connection seeds to chickens and other pets LOL
> best thing to do with them apparently


So I've read. I catch shit everytime I mention them. Doesn't really bother me much. 
I guess seeing is believing. If the genetics are there, so is potential. Kind of the same reason I've bought the ggg. There is definitely genetic potential.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> So I've read. I catch shit everytime I mention them. Doesn't really bother me much.
> I guess seeing is believing. If the genetics are there, so is potential. Kind of the same reason I've bought the ggg. There is definitely genetic potential.


each to their own m8, i think because its such a lottery and because its all down to personal preference anyway
anyone could find a personal winner from virtually any cross out there even greenhouseseeds LOL
so i'm not so concerned with whats currently popular or supposed to be (fire) i just care weather i like it or not 
good luck with your search 

peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

The Tahoe OG was the only type to ever make me cry. Ruined a room of LVPK. KGP, the SFV 'forum cut' is what you want (yeah just like gsc) which far as my research goes is the cut Swerve built it all up from.
Big Buddha in the UK stole the cut from Swerve. Theirs don't herm. Weird story full of strange politics, but Big Buddha Buddha Tahoe is getting some killer reviews...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2014)

Edits won't save sorry guys... Anyhow, what you fellas describe as OG I know as Diesel. Fuel with sour notes and hints of spice, that is DIESEL through and through. Try some NYCD. If you want Diesel the way it is written about, that is the one. Soma Seeds. Still the best weed I have ever had or grown. Kgp, you will love it. Imagine a good Tahoe pheno but grapefruit instead of lemon and you get close.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Edits won't save sorry guys... Anyhow, what you fellas describe as OG I know as Diesel. Fuel with sour notes and hints of spice, that is DIESEL through and through. Try some NYCD. If you want Diesel the way it is written about, that is the one. Soma Seeds. Still the best weed I have ever had or grown. Kgp, you will love it. Imagine a good Tahoe pheno but grapefruit instead of lemon and you get close.


Chopped my SoMango a couple of days ago.Quite colorful and sticky, but not quite ready to roll. Vape hits have been very effective....but my question, MH: if Soma's NYCD is your all-time #1.....why aren't you running a couple - or are you?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2014)

Well we had a 7 year walk together, it was fantastic and set the bar for me in every way. But when I lost my cut, I decided it was time to move along and explore new things. So right now I am much more fascinated with discovering new and unsmoked phenos than going back to old favorites. We have no market for ganja where I am, so I have to grow it to try it.
I am open to pretty much any experience herb can bring but herms and the taste of pine. And seeing as between my wife and I we like anything else, all I ask from a plant really is health and vigor. And there Gage and Bodhi kick everybody else in the nuts so hard man. And you can rely on pure power all the time so both cater to high tolerance people very nicely, Soma breed delicious gear but we smoke up a plant pretty fast aside from the NYCD which is just plain vicious. 

But I am itching to get a pack. Only thing is, at double the price of everything else pretty much it is hard to justify when I have six packs from Gage and Bodhi and Karma in my cart I can't decide on. It is easy dropping the most expensive one you have had a bunch of times already. 

I simply do not trust singles. A mate of mine ran an NYCD single, and it auto flowered. Yup. I grew out fems and you could pretty much chuck them in the dryer with a strobe light on and they would be rock solid all the way.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> A point I have been pondering, is how much of the classic OG characteristic is flavor? Perhaps this is a source for confusion, personally when I think OG I picture a certain structure and bud shape, not flavor as much. Seems you guys feel differently and prioritize flavor for the defining quality. Slightly different views on the same thing.
> 
> But if changing a name can clear things up, nit a bad idea is it?...


How can you not think of flavor? Have you only seen pics of og and not smoked any?


Mad Hamish said:


> Edits won't save sorry guys... Anyhow, what you fellas describe as OG I know as Diesel. Fuel with sour notes and hints of spice, that is DIESEL through and through. Try some NYCD. If you want Diesel the way it is written about, that is the one. Soma Seeds. Still the best weed I have ever had or grown. Kgp, you will love it. Imagine a good Tahoe pheno but grapefruit instead of lemon and you get close.


Somas NYCD can't be compared to tahoe. And not even close to ecsd. Try a good mouth coating og or ecsd, you'll forget all about nycd I guarantee.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> How can you not think of flavor? Have you only seen pics of og and not smoked any?
> 
> Somas NYCD can't be compared to tahoe. And not even close to ecsd. Try a good mouth coating og or ecsd, you'll forget all about nycd I guarantee.


Okay...before the thread is jerked back ' on ' topic, how 'bout naming your 'go to' og and ecsd? Does your guarantee cover the cost of packs, should the NYCD indeed be the winner?


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Okay...before the thread is jerked back ' on ' topic, how 'bout naming your 'go to' og and ecsd? Does your guarantee cover the cost of packs, should the NYCD indeed be the winner?


I guess I should have thought of the terms first, right? I guarantee you'll like it, if not, you got to burn a free one. lol My personal fave OG from seed would be between cc's tahoe, og 18, or Greenthumb;s ghost s1. I gotta say though, the good good phenos of tahoe and the 18 aren't the majority, but aren't that hard to find if you're choosing out of decent number of females, like 10+. Greenthumbs ghost was pretty stable. I haven't found any good representations of ecsd from seed yet, so I would say the real deal. A buddy had a good one from RP a while back, but it was a bit different from the clone. Didn't yield as much, different structure, very similar taste though. Don't know what the other phenos were like. I've seen better crosses with sour d than most breeder;s versions of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2014)

OK so I just KNOW you haven't had the D if you prefer the Tahoe ROFL... Last time I will mention another breeder on this thread, but anybody suggesting CC as a viable choice from my lab is on a whole different planet from me reefer-wise. I like DANK. As a medical user with another in the house with totally opposite needs, CC does not make the grade. Greenthumb - same story. Medical reefer, bred by medical patients. I kinda stick to that. I don't like bling-weed. Rapper ganja, just drives you crazy.

So to try get back on topic a bit here. So there are a few things you guys mentioned you had issues with as far as Gage goes. Sweet taste, low female counts, beanpole structure, and an OG that is not OG-like in your books, an pheno variation. So, having been blessed to run some tests for them, have a look at this. Stuff they are working on right now...

Don't like it sweet? Smoke reports for two types I ran:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-lemon-thai-x-freedom-baby.822823/

Sweet... but gets blasted by pepper right after lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-os-afghan-haze-x-pck.821441/

Low female counts?







Golden Gage, 9/11 girls. She also is no bean pole







Look at this batch of clones here













... Salvador x Mendo Montage, from seed. Looks pretty damn stable to me at 5 weeks! Both sides are known for passing on their grape soda flavours so StOw I would watch out for this drop if I were you.

Looks like they are working on almost everything that was mentioned as a little niggle my friends. Kgp, perhaps the Golden Gage will convince you of sweet flavors. I hate to say it but I think the guys at Gage like it as syrupy sweet as I do lol... There HAS to be an exception to that rule of yours  I have pretty big expectations of it. Golden Goat x Joseph OG, I expect it to be akin to inhaling slushy syrup hehehehehehehe....


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 17, 2014)

NYCD isn't "The D". And yes, tahoe blows it out of the water. You just dumbed yourself down to a whole other level. No point in talking og's with someone that's never had any and calls it "rapper ganja".


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> NYCD isn't "The D". And yes, tahoe blows it out of the water. You just dumbed yourself down to a whole other level. No point in talking og's with someone that's never had any and calls it "rapper ganja".


Can we leave the insults please? My first ever OG experience was two packs of Tahoe OG. So if you really tell me a type that hardly EVER delivers the claimed 'Lemon Pledge' phenotype, herms even outdoors from REG seeds, has zero vigor and in my opinion a pretty mild high even taken to 77 days like Swerve said is BETTER than a type that delivers only two phenos, BOTH good, consistently, gives all that toke it the sweats from pure potency, has insane vigor and is so stable you can, as I said, chuck it through a dryer with a strobe light on and get no herms, then yeah buddy. Enjoy your Tahoe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Fact is, 3 packs of Tahoe and you might get a decent mum. One seed of NYCD and you are guaranteed an excellent mum. I don't know man. 25 years experience talking here. I don't fall for the bling-weed. I like MEDICINE like I said.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 18, 2014)

First you say you don't think of flavor when you think og, then you say nycd is light years better than OG. You know damn well you've never had og and are making shit up. That's ok, it's obvious to me and I'm sure it's obvious to everyone else that reads your silly comments. Your nycd would end up in the compost heap around here. I've had nycd many times, and guess what, it's nothing special AT ALL. 25 years experience my ass. Lol. More like 2.5! Keep on making shit up to seem cool on the internet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> First you say you don't think of flavor when you think og, then you say nycd is light years better than OG. You know damn well you've never had og and are making shit up. That's ok, it's obvious to me and I'm sure it's obvious to everyone else that reads your silly comments. Your nycd would end up in the compost heap around here. I've had nycd many times, and guess what, it's nothing special AT ALL. 25 years experience my ass. Lol. More like 2.5! Keep on making shit up to seem cool on the internet.


Hey...it's not my flame war ! But I'll admit, I don't mind reading [or participating] in a good one, and this one is pretty entertaining.

Just one thing, Dunbar, and it's no big thing......but I always deduct style points when someone does this: "I'm sure it's obvious to everyone else"....

See....you really don't know what is 'obvious' to everyone else, and it's a rather pointless statement anyway. It's the sort of thing, that if I were in the battle, I would site as claiming support when there has been none, and question why you can't defend your position w/o the 'invisible ones' on your side.

Anyway.......as you were.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 18, 2014)

I hear ya amos. Sure that statement was a flaw on my part, I shouldn't assume what might be obvious to another individual. Sometimes things are that obvious that you assume others would see what you're seeing. I'm sure one could go through your posts and pick them clean and come up with similar flaws in logic. Unless you're AI of course. If that's the case, would you help me play around with some stocks and bonds?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Whatever mate. Amos is a GURU.


Dunbar Santiago said:


> First you say you don't think of flavor when you think og, then you say nycd is light years better than OG. You know damn well you've never had og and are making shit up. That's ok, it's obvious to me and I'm sure it's obvious to everyone else that reads your silly comments. Your nycd would end up in the compost heap around here. I've had nycd many times, and guess what, it's nothing special AT ALL. 25 years experience my ass. Lol. More like 2.5! Keep on making shit up to seem cool on the internet.


Actually you can ask anybody what I was growing when I joined here. Total Noob Using Teas thread has pics of my Tahoe and me talking about it. I loved it but not half as much as my Diesel lol. CC thread has me talking about herms and shiwing oics of them. You never saw my diesel so how can you comment. Your arguments birder on absurd, and I will ignore you from now on....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

apologies for spelling errors, not good on phones.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> I hear ya amos. Sure that statement was a flaw on my part, I shouldn't assume what might be obvious to another individual. Sometimes things are that obvious that you assume others would see what you're seeing. I'm sure one could go through your posts and pick them clean and come up with similar flaws in logic. Unless you're AI of course. If that's the case, would you help me play around with some stocks and bonds?


Oh, hell, DS, it wouldn't be hard for you to find flaws in _my _posts [ though the amount I'm aware of after wake and bake equals who cares?] 

I don't have a frog in this flim flame, but that doesn't mean I can't be entertained while you and MH do yer thang. Just trying to help you tighten up so I won't lose interest.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Amos you are a Guru man. I trust you when it comes to weed that is fir sure. Seriously going to ignore any crap on here, if guys want to argue take it to pm please i have no problem with that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whatever mate. Amos is a GURU.
> 
> Actually you can ask anybody what I was growing when I joined here.


OK....I love ya, man, but in all fairness I have to flag you for referencing others. Less blatant use of uninvolved members, but still outside the soccer field. 

So...who besides me is hitting the last bits of their sweet pineapple c-99? Oh wait....that's not a GGG strain. Sorry....let's get back to NYCD vs OG.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

ROFL... Yeah man, I kinda just gave in a while ago already. Friggin RIU I tell you. How many threads outside the organic section stay on topic beyond 5 posts? Woulda helped if a few Gage growers actually rocked up, I just wanted to get the ball rolling. Like the wild west out here. Not so sure who exactly I was referencing that was out of place but anyhooo. I feel it was perfectly reasonable to point out that I have indeed grown OG and indeed the particular one mentioned and I can indeed prove it Amos. Using sense. Not like that will work out here, sigh...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL... Yeah man, I kinda just gave in a while ago already. Friggin RIU I tell you. How many threads outside the organic section stay on topic beyond 5 posts? Woulda helped if a few Gage growers actually rocked up, I just wanted to get the ball rolling. Like the wild west out here. Not so sure who exactly I was referencing that was out of place but anyhooo. I feel it was perfectly reasonable to point out that I have indeed grown OG and indeed the particular one mentioned and I can indeed prove it Amos. Using sense. Not like that will work out here, sigh...


Yes, I don't doubt you, MH. But see, in a top flight flame bout, those folks should be here testifying on your behalf, rather than you mentioning them. 

Sorry to be such a nitpicker, but you and DS show potential to be the Ali/Frazier of RIU, and I won't always be here to help. OK...I probably will be....... but giving pointers to you heavyweights is disappointing. Probably along the lines of hiring a $500 an hour hooker, then having to explain where Prince Charles goes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes, I don't doubt you, MH. But see, in a top flight flame bout, those folks should be here testifying on your behalf, rather than you mentioning them.


Very, very good point...


----------



## kgp (Apr 18, 2014)

Definitely entertaining thread. 

I would have to agree with Dunbar that "to me" its obvious that when talking og there is a very distinct taste that I correlate with og. 

I like diesel. But the og I personally find far superior. I think more gasoline than diesel. 

And mh yes, the sfv cut. I do have and love it. That is one of my all time favorite. Still not coming close to tahoe. bimo

It took a long time to source. 

Every one on the thread, let's do our best to be open minded. 

Respect others opinions, even though you might not share the same views. 

No matter how much you know, or think you know, you can still learn from others. Knowledge is power. 

Whether this thread is off topic, its interesting to see the views you all share. 

This is a place to discuss and express opinions. Tone down the negativity and nit picking that I too am guilty of. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

kgp said:


> Definitely entertaining thread.
> 
> I would have to agree with Dunbar that "to me" its obvious that when talking og there is a very distinct taste that I correlate with og.
> 
> ...


See this is a great attitude. At first we did not understand each other, but we made the effort to at least see what the other guy MEANS by what he says. Instantly earned my respect kgp, see I am even not writing your name in caps on purpose anymore hehehehe...

To me, the goal is to try understand what a person is really describing by his choice of words, then making your choices in future purchases relative to this understanding. So if you don't get what a guy is saying, simply say you do not understand, no harm no foul. 

We are all going to come here with different preferences. And we will all be VERY passionate about it. WE ALL LOVE GANJA. And by now we all have our own unique little niggles and delights. So really, the only purpose in creating this thread was to aid people in making a decision whether or not to go for a choice on Gage's menu. 

So in that sense, some VERY useful info has come to the front. If you would like something a little different, good place to look as far as OG goes. If you want it traditional, then maybe look at a different choice. This is excellent info. But we don't need to re-hash that point. 

So to bring this all to a close, I will make a deal with you fellas: 

I will run the Tahoe a third time, but Big Buddha, I can't touch CC gear for moral reasons as much as past experience. If you try some NYCD, we are all around the same table. After we have all done that, let's open the discussion again. If we cannot do that, we cannopt realistically REALLY be on the same page. It is not about which is better (anybody look up which has taken more Cups?...). Variety is the bomb after all! To make you even more happy I will run a seed you send me so you can be sure I am getting the right thing. 

And yeah things might be off topic, but the last thing I am into is inhibiting the free flow of information. And try to get a pot-head to get past nit-picking about ganja lol... not going to happen. No matter how I resist, I fall for it 3 minutes later...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2014)

Every thread I've ever come across Dunbar participating in he's arguing about something. The type that is an expert on everything. He may be right (or wrong) but his message is lost in all of the bravado. I have a hunch that he would be a lot more polite in person


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2014)

And Hamish, I will be the first to say that you were wrong about kgp and Im happy to see that you've acknowledged that and made amends. He posts his honest findings in a respectable manner. I may not agree with everything he has to say, but he has always struck me as a honest chap not looking to start shit


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 18, 2014)

So what's this conversation stuff in the menu? Is that like a private message? Hamish is messaging me trying to antagonize me. Where's everyone laughing hamish? I thought you said everyone was having a laugh at my expense. And I gotta be 18 years old because I said CC's tahoe? Did you message kgp talking smack to him for mentioning it? It's funny that folks are in this thread saying you're good guy. You seem like a thin skinned jerk. I'm out of this thread, it's gone way off course. Sorry


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

OK, then ....everyone mellowing out? Good.

The most disappointing thing about all of this nonsense d*ck measuring, is this is a MARIJUANA board, but often looks like a bunch of drunks looking to out macho the other rednecks.

'my reefer is the BEST'.....'you don't know sh*t'....'i've been growing 50 years'....'well, I've been growing SIXTY yrs, and I've grown EVERY strain. Twice.'

This is laid back, peace, love and mellowness inspired by the ganja???? Say it ain't so, Mr Marley !

How 'bout I send you all a couple herijuana [and her kin] beans so next time you can all agree on what truly sucks?

 my brothers. And the rest of you as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> So what's this conversation stuff in the menu? Is that like a private message? Hamish is messaging me trying to antagonize me. Where's everyone laughing hamish? I thought you said everyone was having a laugh at my expense. And I gotta be 18 years old because I said CC's tahoe? Did you message kgp talking smack to him for mentioning it? It's funny that folks are in this thread saying you're good guy. You seem like a thin skinned jerk. I'm out of this thread, it's gone way off course. Sorry


Take it easy.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 19, 2014)

For what it's worth, a tent full of Gage Green's Cerberus, first week of 12/12.
Many different pheno's, but all are very healthy, and happy.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 19, 2014)

Another week of veg on the Grape Puff.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Take it easy.


so much for the potential of being that ali/frazier, more like leonard/duran 2....NO MAS!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 19, 2014)

There we go, back on track  Cant wait to see those flowers guys. I am loving the taining on that Grape Puff, my Golden Gage ar also giving me that nice open structur with very little work. That Cerberus looks huge, Badkarma exactky how big are those fans, would love to get some scale there. And Greenghost, ROFL... I am more of a Basil Fawlty kinda guy anyway.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wish I had the space, or space in my space to throw a little 2x2 scrog frame up but have too many strains ATM to get through really quickly so limiting myself to 1-2 gallons untill I get everything new run. 

Then my final run with the extra room I will find hopefully 2 more strains to go with my ogk and TW cut-(though the TW-timewreck-can be replaced should a better hash plant arrive.) 

The last run will be in at least 5 gallons vegged 5 weeks (under 600w mh) mainliined for 4 blah blah blah..trying to stock up on a variety untill I become efficient in a small closet area I am being reduced to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 19, 2014)

Same here, limited room and insane female counts. Was going to have another tent ready but i had to send it back, bit of a mission getting it replaced so I have to flower a lot sooner than I hoped. At least the mums have a space so keepers will be kept. I miss my old room wowowow...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 19, 2014)

Great thread Ham!

I'm also interested in dabbling in GGG. My first g pack of cornerstone was surprisingly disappointing...really turned me off. 

I've seen some good journals on the Mendo 2, but can't find it anywhere?! I'd love some grape soda with that appeal! A lot of stomper strains are also sold out. Wonder why...

Any suggestions on something with a 9-10 week bloom MAX?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> . And Greenghost, ROFL... I am more of a Basil Fawlty kinda guy anyway.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 20, 2014)

I am thinking of changing my order should the Puff be acceptable 1 seed won't put me off them per say unless something strange happens but seems pretty healthy to me...1 seed can and has made me (overly so) fall in love with companies..

That's the only problem when you come out swinging with so much expectation people tend to be easier to disappoint then when say I pop a 30$ pack and find something that shits all over a more hyped breeder, this isn't a jab at ggg at all nor should one seed ever be a judge as it can be like a lottery that way some times, mother nature and all. Just the way things are.

anyways was thinking of making an order of stone free so I won't have any Jo biased in my head.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


Where did the rep button go?.... Made my day


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Great thread Ham!
> 
> I'm also interested in dabbling in GGG. My first g pack of cornerstone was surprisingly disappointing...really turned me off.
> 
> ...


can you better describe why cornerstone was disappointing? also what did you like about it?


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2014)

the grower is at fault in most all factors of the grow...to be honest

a shit grower will get shit end results...no matter how good the genetic potential profile(GPP) is.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 20, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> can you better describe why cornerstone was disappointing? also what did you like about it?


Popped 32 beans at the time...10 Cornerstones and 22 other ceeds. 5 Stone beans didn't make it, the other 27 were fine. 4 of the 5 Stones that did break ground were males...happens. The one female started great! She had the vigor, smell, structure, and seemed to be a keeper. Just slowed to a crawl after 5-6 weeks?! Didn't have room or time to waste, so she got the axe. This is my experience from just one pack...so take it with a grain of salt. I do want some Mendo tho.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> the grower is at fault in most all factors of the grow...to be honest
> 
> a shit grower will get shit end results...no matter how good the genetic potential profile(GPP) is.


Huh. I guess I'm a proud member of the shit growers club.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. I guess I'm a proud member of the shit growers club.


I'm the founder!!! Sorry but I'm heavily medicated on some Blood Orange. Shit, wrong thread.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. I guess I'm a proud member of the shit growers club.


if you put your self in that group,then thats you..


----------



## kgp (Apr 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> the grower is at fault in most all factors of the grow...to be honest
> 
> a shit grower will get shit end results...no matter how good the genetic potential profile(GPP) is.


Very true but a great grower with subpar genetics would most likely get a subpar plant when pushed to the genetic potential. Not saying that this has anything to do with ggg.

The genetic flavor profiles, and combination of cannabanoids and terpenes play a greater roll. Growing a plant that YOU don't find enjoyable could cause you to dislike a certain strain or type of plant.

Good thing about opinions is that there is no right answer. It's about personal tastes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> the grower is at fault in most all factors of the grow...to be honest
> 
> a shit grower will get shit end results...no matter how good the genetic potential profile(GPP) is.


Yeah...besides you and me, I'll bet everybody is a $h*t grower !


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sometimes when I am on other forums where the ban hammer is heavy I get a laugh out of the horrible grows and all the swell comments like "Looks Good, Dank, and such" at least here you can count on someone to say man you suck..


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

kgp said:


> Very true but a great grower with subpar genetics would most likely get a subpar plant when pushed to the genetic potential. Not saying that this has anything to do with ggg.
> 
> The genetic flavor profiles, and combination of cannabanoids and terpenes play a greater roll. Growing a plant that YOU don't find enjoyable could cause you to dislike a certain strain or type of plant.
> 
> Good thing about opinions is that there is no right answer. It's about personal tastes.


@kgp thats why i like ya,cause you do keep it real,and do not sugar coat it..we really need more people like this.

@Amos Otis i have my weeks of shit growing,and like @urban1026835 said,i still get the "good job" or "look at the frost tho"
when i know damn well the plant is not looking how it should look.

as for going off the write up of seeds(f1,polyhybrid,s1),it's bullshit to,cause every seed will not be the same.

@Amos Otis it really is a class of top notch growers,that i will not name,but these guy/gals know how to let the plant reach its full GPP.

forum cut x og

 

g-cut x joe og


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> the grower is at fault in most all factors of the grow...to be honest
> 
> a shit grower will get shit end results...no matter how good the genetic potential profile(GPP) is.


Hardly the case. Give an excellent or even just decent grower shit genetics, you will end up with a shit product. Rather simple. Hence why I run solid genetics, if somethings fucked up and I know it was nothing I've done, it's the genetics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hardly the case. Give an excellent or even just decent grower shit genetics, you will end up with a shit product. Rather simple. Hence why I run solid genetics, if somethings fucked up and I know it was nothing I've done, it's the genetics.


I get what you are saying mate, most of us need to take that route. But someday you will see what Genuity means, I have been watching him and a few other fellas do their thing for about a year now, they really are on a whole new level. I mean people are still saying organic hydro is impossible but this cat has been doing it very well for a long time already..
.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

Apologies for double posting, silly phone... Anyhow, my point is there ar plants out there that require a whole new level of experience to bring to full potential. I have had my ass kicked by a few types and learned my lesson. Guys like Genuity have helped me up my game, and we are talking about small details like 'plant x will need more blue light in flower but not too much air and watch the lower branches for male flowers if canopy is dense' etc... Next level man.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

@TonightYou what is shit genetics to you?please share

@Mad Hamish thats all its about,trying to help people,and get help from people..

i watch the same guys you do,and the organic type dwc..as fast as a plant drinks in the systems,it's no way any bad stuff had a chance to grow....i think that is another key to it too.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

I hear ya. I'm not knocking GGG as I'm now proudly running 3 beans of Grape Stomper, which I'm excited for as I've always wanted to try their gear. Seems like this is another breeder that people really like. 

ETA: I consider myself a good grower, but there are many which are much better than myself. 
What would I consider shit genetics? Well I wasn't happy with some TH Seeds, or G13 from my experience. Both of those come to mind, granted I have a limited personal perspective to draw from. Not to say their gear is universally sub part but nothing I'd run again. Also it's pretty easy to deduct from these boards which breeders stand out in consistent quality and those which have questionable genetics


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Put It this way, I have a whole tin of over 50 different freebies and promos I will probably never pop. Why? Because I don't feel like dealing with bullshit when I know I can pop something of consistent quality


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

i get what you are saying @TonightYou


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> if you put your self in that group,then thats you..



Well, when I pop a pack of seeds and only 8 sprout, I only get two females, and one turns out to be a guy-gal that pollinates a bunch of my patients plants I'm not left with a warm fuzzy feeling about said company. Then to have someone affiliated with the company blame that on "shit growers"?? What a cop-out. Is that how Gage earns business from people on the fence? 

This Grape Puff *looks* pretty, as do all of the GGG strains, but I'm not doing this so that I can snap pics of a pretty plant and impress a bunch of random strangers on a weed site. Pics don't mean shit. Whether you want to admit it or not, the single most important factor for what kind of smoke you will end up with is genetics. I don't care how good you think you are, if you're handed a pack of shit seeds, you'll end up with bags full of shit weed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I hear ya. I'm not knocking GGG as I'm now proudly running 3 beans of Grape Stomper, which I'm excited for as I've always wanted to try their gear. Seems like this is another breeder that people really like.
> 
> ETA: I consider myself a good grower, but there are many which are much better than myself.
> What would I consider shit genetics? Well I wasn't happy with some TH Seeds, or G13 from my experience. Both of those come to mind, granted I have a limited personal perspective to draw from. Not to say their gear is universally sub part but nothing I'd run again. Also it's pretty easy to deduct from these boards which breeders stand out in consistent quality and those which have questionable genetics



Those Grape Stomper beans are not GGG.

FYI


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

I think any person of average or greater intellegence and average comprehension skills ahould be an adequate grower (key word adequate).

whats that game called?,Othello I think. A minute to Learn a Lifetime to master. Fits


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not doing this so that I can snap pics of a pretty plant and impress a bunch of random strangers on a weed site. Pics don't mean shit. Whether you want to admit it or not, the single most important factor for what kind of smoke you will end up with is genetics. I don't care how good you think you are, if you're handed a pack of shit seeds, you'll end up with bags full of shit weed.


+ REP


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Those Grape Stomper beans are not GGG.
> 
> FYI


Ah, good to know. I'm in for something special? I just thought they were so I'm glad to stand corrected. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

StOw, after seeing the pics of GS posted here I have been looking it up... Dude I seriously dont know where your beanpoles came from, what I remember you posting on the teas thread and what I have been seeing look quite different. The pics are missing off the tea thread, you still have any of the pics of those in veg and early flower?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

And I have not found a crap pheno in 12 packs of gear popped so far. Your experience is really weird to me StOw.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, when I pop a pack of seeds and only 8 sprout, I only get two females, and one turns out to be a guy-gal that pollinates a bunch of my patients plants I'm not left with a warm fuzzy feeling about said company. Then to have someone affiliated with the company blame that on "shit growers"?? What a cop-out. Is that how Gage earns business from people on the fence?
> 
> This Grape Puff *looks* pretty, as do all of the GGG strains, but I'm not doing this so that I can snap pics of a pretty plant and impress a bunch of random strangers on a weed site. Pics don't mean shit. Whether you want to admit it or not, the single most important factor for what kind of smoke you will end up with is genetics. I don't care how good you think you are, if you're handed a pack of shit seeds, you'll end up with bags full of shit weed.


pics mean nothing?? how did you come to buy/get most of the beans/seeds you have today??
i grow lots of breeders crosses,and i get balls and nanners with them all,and i know for sure lots of people hold that back for the "breeders"they like.i do not,i let GGG know about all balls/nanners,with pics.
words without pics,is just that..words.

so its best to always "blame" the breeders?
if you buy/get beans off of write up,then you should be looking for the plant/clone they did the write up on.

i know for a fact i have done shit grows,but ill post pics of all said bad plants,and how they was grown..ect.

my statements are about all breeders,not just GGG.

i just put 12 beans down of TE remix v2,only 3 came up......should i be mad?should i blame the breeder?
non of the above,it's the way of the bean,and they have left me with 3 very nice looking plants to play with,and im sure one will be female,if not oh'well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> pics mean nothing?? how did you come to buy/get most of the beans/seeds you have today??
> i grow lots of breeders crosses,and i get balls and nanners with them all,and i know for sure lots of people hold that back for the "breeders"they like.i do not,i let GGG know about all balls/nanners,with pics.
> words without pics,is just that..words.
> 
> ...



Look, I don't want to come off like a whiny baby. May be too late for that, but oh well. I'm not looking for free seeds or sympathy. Just sharing my experience. I took umbrage with your comment about shit growers. I view that as a cop-out. I just spent the weekend picking seeds out of my patients plants, so I might be over-reacting a bit ....

I honestly don't choose strains based off of pictures. Every breeder puts their best foot forward and markets their gear to look appealing to potential customers. I've seen way too many plants over the years that look nice, but fall way short of expectations. I don't put much stock in to breeder descriptions either. Of course they're going to tell you everything you want to hear. I look to other growers whose opinion I value, and have nothing to financially gain by repping a strain. The bodhi thread right here on RIU is what turned me on to his gear. Posters like brek, TonightYou, Amos, calicat, etc etc that grew these strains out and universally praised the gear. That means way more to me than what any breeder has to say about their own wares.

I understand that growers can fuck shit up, but let's be honest ....once the learning curve is over growing this plant isn't rocket science. I've had Greenhouse seeds, TGA, Dutch Passion, and other companies in my garden that have sketchy reputations as far as stability goes, and never once had my garden pollinated. Maybe because of that good fortune I didn't really know what to look for and waited too long to get that plant out of there. I'll own that mistake, but that plant did not hermie due to stress. The only thing I can think of is that I had to top it coming out of veg because there were no side branches to take cuts from so that may have been the trigger ...... but if that's the case then I don't want a plant in my garden that will throw balls over being topped.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, after seeing the pics of GS posted here I have been looking it up... Dude I seriously dont know where your beanpoles came from, what I remember you posting on the teas thread and what I have been seeing look quite different. The pics are missing off the tea thread, you still have any of the pics of those in veg and early flower?


I should be able to find those pics. The plant looks different because it was a beanpole coming out of veg, I topped it to take a cut from so that I could run it again and it exploded with new growth/branches in early flower. It was a very vigorous, healthy plant all the way through flower until the sausage party began. Even then it was a beautiful plant to look at. It tasted and smelled nothing like grape though. Very generic. And the high was average at best. Beyond it looking nice, it brought nothing desirable to the table. A good example of not judging a strain based on a picture.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> And I have not found a crap pheno in 12 packs of gear popped so far. Your experience is really weird to me StOw.


Hamish, I would like nothing more than to rep this strain and load up on Gage gear. You and Gandalf are cool cats, and I consider you friends so I'm really having second thoughts on opening up my yap on this to begin with, but that was my experience. I understand that I can't judge a companies entire catalog of strains based off of one pack. I'm happy to hear that your experiences have been positive. 

How the eff do you multi quote now with this new format??


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

I've made mistakes in grows and have posted sad pictures at times. Main goal is to learn my mistake and grow (heh) from them. It's not always the growers fault, genetics can play a huge role, in fact I'd posit the most determining factor of quality. I've seen beans intersex on me, with no fault of my own. When you have healthy plants and a locked down environment, it's easier to determine the quality of the genetics at hand. I know my tent is blacked out with no pin holes, I know that all the nutritional needs are met. I could see dealing with nanners if you have an affinity for Thai varieties or the like, but good genetics should not display intersex traits. Even my go to bodhi has strange love, a gsc cross. Will I grow it? Fuck no because there are plenty of offerings that won't accidently bean up my crops. Got no time and no love for intersex plants.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hamish, I would like nothing more than to rep this strain and load up on Gage gear. You and Gandalf are cool cats, and I consider you friends so I'm really having second thoughts on opening up my yap on this to begin with, but that was my experience. I understand that I can't judge a companies entire catalog of strains based off of one pack. I'm happy to hear that your experiences have been positive.
> 
> How the eff do you multi quote now with this new format??


 I like both of em as well stow, don't feel bad about honesty. There are people on here I have gotten into arguments with and generally do not care for but they give honest reviews which I appreciate.

hopefully I find some fire in the pack I am bout to get with the 15% off at highlife.. any better deals out there for GGG right now guys?

The tude promo is nothing I am interested in and will give away more then likely so those freebies aren't my concern.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> pics mean nothing??


Like good pics? Check out Green House Se-eds, Barney's Farm, Strain Hunters...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I like both of em as well stow, don't feel bad about honesty. There are people on here I have gotten into arguments with and generally do not care for but they give honest reviews which I appreciate.
> 
> hopefully I find some fire in the pack I am bout to get with the 15% off at highlife.. any better deals out there for GGG right now guys?
> 
> The tude promo is nothing I am interested in and will give away more then likely so those freebies aren't my concern.



Have you ordered from highlife before?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

nope but figure if gage lists them on his website as a certified vendor then should some fuckery occur I would believe someone would make it right.

why you heard something I haven't stow?


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

few of my keeper (forum x joe og)
comeing up on 10 weeks,@m4k know how i feel about this cross,and im sure @keyplay knows to.
not a nanner on none of the 3 gals i did,but i did get a few balls,on one of the plants i did not trim/clean up.
all of these phenos grew very nice,and the pre smoke of #1 & #2 are on point,this #3 is gonna be right with them im sure.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

Amazing ladies there Gen.. You gonna leave her stick around awhile?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> nope but figure if gage lists them on his website as a certified vendor then should some fuckery occur I would believe someone would make it right.
> 
> why you heard something I haven't stow?



I haven't read any bad reviews, but I've ordered from them twice. The first pack was Grape Puff. Everything went fine with the transaction. The second order was Lucky Charms from Bodhi. The package hit customs on 11/8/13, and that's where it sat for 4 months. I e-mailed highlife after a few weeks, and he promised to re-ship. A few weeks later he promised to re-ship again, and promised to re-ship, and promised to re-ship. Rinse-repeat for months. He never re-shipped. Oddly enough I came home one day in early March and found the original package (dated 11/3/13) sitting in my mail box. During that time I began to question this seed bank. By then I had grown out the Grape Puff, and upon discovering that the Grape Puff tasted/smelled/smoked nothing like the description/reports that I had read on line I began to wonder if there was some monkey business at play. I have nothing concrete to base that claim on, so take this post with a grain of salt. I've ordered from a lot of different vendors and never had a problem, except with highlife. Probably just bad luck/circumstance, but something to think about.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That Cerberus looks huge, Badkarma exactly how big are those fans, would love to get some scale there.


Those boys and girls are between 16"-28" tall.
There were 7, but now there are only 6, as one male has already been culled.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

a grain of salt that just made me change my mind about where to order from...even if it was a hunch I would rather go somewhere that I have heard nothing bad about other then the normal...guess tude may get my money afterall.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Amazing ladies there Gen.. You gonna leave her stick around awhile?


gots to run her a few times to make sure,but early smoke test say yes.

the only big seedbank i trusted befor all the custom green tape stuff,was the tude.

these are the test pics i did on *grape puff*,@stowandgrow with your review of your grow,i'd say you did not get *grape puff.
*i had lots of females from that test pack,and they all had this look.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

i definitely see a similarity in the one I have and your ladies based on plant structure...Thanks for posting those.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> a grain of salt that just made me change my mind about where to order from...even if it was a hunch I would rather go somewhere that I have heard nothing bad about other then the normal...guess tude may get my money afterall.


I've never had an issue with Attitude myself, but obviously there are a ton of threads about packages getting snagged at customs from them. Cannazon has been great to deal with. Excellent stealth


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 21, 2014)

I absolutely agree that GENETICS are at fault to a descent grower. When I have 30 something seedlings, and the 5 that don't sprout are the most credible and expensive ones...damn right I'm going to be disappointed. Does it mean that great breeders can have bad beans...yup. I wasn't completely turned off by my pathetic pack. I'll def be running gg again. Now if it happens a second time, than it's to the Barney's tier.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2014)

That was a hell of a read ,i want grape stomper its always sold out


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

Only thing is, I think Genuity made his grower comment with the assumption nobody here will be buying total crap like Barneys. What he means is you get guys that buy some Headwrecker then proceed to not scuff nor soak, feed from,early and over water. So the plant gets screwed up early and will never perform well. Not something StOw would do so I understand his perspective too. But I feel a real Gage bean in StOw's hands will kick ass. This GP thing is very off...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2014)

@stow, to use the multi quote, just hit the reply button at the bottom of each post you want to multi, and they'll all show up in your post m8.. very easy..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2014)

mendo f2s for ya red...


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hamish Good news!

My puff is most definitely a girl!, nice easy to see preflowers on her thank god.

Would say outta everything sexing still gets the better of me at times...bout 6 months back I had a big bush in there had been vegging for a few months that I thought was a male and chopped him..good thing I cloned the bastard cause sure enough the damn thing was all girl once I tried to flower the clone for pollen.

anyways I will post a before and after transplant.

I know veg is not too exciting but I started the flush (who knows if it works it's my weed) for the last week and then I will have space for the Puff as well as however many of my CCK from dynasty are female (check here in a minute)

be back.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wish I had better pics or a cam capable of showing pre flower at the moment but no... so here's the before.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is after transplant to a 2gallon smartie.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2014)

gonna flower her soon urban? i know you said preflowers, just wan't sure if you've started 12 / 12 yet though.. looking nice and lush and bushy as all get out though.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I have 7-8 days left on a big ass ogk and lacon in my flower space so the puff is on deck!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

gives her 8 days to recover before I throw her in 12/12


----------



## puddy99 (Apr 24, 2014)

How is the skywalker og looking, i got 1 seed to pop, not yet though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2014)

I second Racerboy there, that is one mighty fine job you did with that little bush, I can see 6 huge colas waiting to build up for you  

Yeah I have been getting a lot of plants with strange male-looking primordial flowers that then end up being female. They make little balls on sticks, but if you leave them those turn into leaves and the female flowers show around a week later. Been seeing it with most of my Bodhi gear, not so much the Gage but I did on a Lemon Thai cross...

Flower day 2 on the Golden Gage and Salvador x Mendo Montage. I will get some pics as soon as lights come back on.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 24, 2014)

Bodhi gear does trick you. Seen it happen in most of strains, both Appy and Snow Lotus. It's bizarre because you think "ah damn, a male"... but wait and voila a female appears!eta I'm going through this now with a Pagoda. Looks like it could be male but I'm gonna wait as the lemon zinger female just did the same damn thing. Finally small white pistils begin to appear


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a tent full of Bodhi and Gage gear atm, they work together so friggin well. Hitting a Golden Gage girl with a Clusterfunk Remix boy. Gage meets Bodhi. Match made in heaven


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 3 after the flip

Salvador x Mendo Montage (they are getting tons extra blue light as recommended by Genuity)













The Golden Gage is impressing me no end. Got them trained into fantasic bushes. Very nice canopy. The branches are really nice to work with, bendy and strong not snappy at all. 













This is what they looked like last week







Phenomenal growth.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 25, 2014)

Golden gage has golden goat as the mother correct? Gotta say I loved golden goat back when I bought it about a year ago. Kinda wish I grabbed a clone. So stinky with an awesome high. Absolutely loved the way she smelt. As my friend put it "smells like poo meets a cheese, so offensive but you can't stop smelling it!"


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Golden gage has golden goat as the mother correct? Gotta say I loved golden goat back when I bought it about a year ago. Kinda wish I grabbed a clone. So stinky with an awesome high. Absolutely loved the way she smelt. As my friend put it "smells like poo meets a cheese, so offensive but you can't stop smelling it!"


Ah man that sounds NASTY lol... To be totally truthful that just describes the Exodus Cheese (original UK cheese) to a T man. Not the world's biggest Cheese fan myself, but then again I always got the Haze instead of the Skunk. 

This is the description of Golden Goat that got me super amped on this cross:

Golden Goat was created by accident in Topeka, Kansas, when a male Hawaiian-Romulan pollinated Mr. Dank's Island Sweet Skunk mother. The strain is often light green and pink in color, which is indicative of its Hawaiian sativa side. The scent is described as being a combination of sweet, sour, and spicy, with a tropical fruit flavor. Effects are strong and felt from head to toe, lasting about 1-2 hours. Flowering time is 9-11 weeks, with a golden appearance closer to harvest. This sativa-dominant hybrid has a THC level of up to 23% and a CBD of 1.07%.

And this one

Created in Topeka, Kansas by a grower known as "MrDank", Golden Goat's name comes from the Golden Goat Recycling plant, a large facility in Topeka, which would smell of a thousand different types of fermented soda syrup in the summer heat. 

When opening a jar or bag of properly-grown Golden Goat, one should be practically assaulted with tangy fruit aroma -- its aggressively sweet tropical fruit twang is almost intoxicating, and brings to mind some of the best Haze and/or Durban Poison with just a hint of the Romulan's peppery grape funk. It is also one of those strains which seems to perfume the room after being smoked, and in general is a true pleasure to consume, especially for those who love sweet Sativas.

Sounds absolutely EPIC


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I think you are in for a treat. Golden Goat had a very awesome sativa effect, a tad racy for some but I found it to be a very motivating high. Eta if cheese smells like that my friend would be in heaven he's a weird one a describes his favorite odors as "offensive baby poo" lol. If the cross takes on that sativa effect you will be thrilled. She was my go to morning strain as she had no burn out feeling and was simply a solid strain. I do recall that she can have a few micro beans but to be honest it was worth it (as long as it don't bean a whole grow.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like dank


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I think you are in for a treat. Golden Goat had a very awesome sativa effect, a tad racy for some but I found it to be a very motivating high. Eta if cheese smells like that my friend would be in heaven he's a weird one a describes his favorite odors as "offensive baby poo" lol. If the cross takes on that sativa effect you will be thrilled. She was my go to morning strain as she had no burn out feeling and was simply a solid strain. I do recall that she can have a few micro beans but to be honest it was worth it (as long as it don't bean a whole grow.


Sounds like my cuppa tea for sure. I am a freak for a good Sat 

Yeah if your buddy likes it stinky, get him to get a pack of Big Buddha's Cheese or Chiesel. Downright nasty smells coming from those lol. The Chiesel had me really worried for a bit, I thought something had gone wrong. While drying it was like dead rat mixed with onion and the toes of a hippy that just got back from Burning Man with no shower on the way with some fermented skunk ass thrown in for good measure. It is disgusting. Ends up drying into fantastic, mind-bending mouth-watering dankness though. But gods, it smells sooooo bad lol... The Cheese is just this one-dimensional super Skunk FUNK. Cheese, yeah sure if it came off, well, you know. It rips your head right off too, couchlock and a mind-scrambler at the same time. Kinda like an OG I guess, just full spectrum overwhelming kick. Close as you are going to get to the real Exodus Cheese from London, which is actually a lot nicer far as smell goes, not as offensive if I can put it like that. Stinky but I kinda like it.

I got them as clones but my mate didn't have to dig deep for the phenos at all. Only popped 5 beans each.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yuck.

I may not have smoked genuine cheese /cheese hybrids, thougfh I constantly post about how much I like them. I've raised and burned Chucky's Bride thrice [ exodus x c-99], Confidential cheese [ LA Con x cheese], Cheese Dom [ exodus x cheese quake ] thrice, Dairy Queen [ cheese x space queen], and if any had contained the odors you guys describe, I'd not be a fan at all. Mine always smell/taste, to varying degrees of a fresh fruit bowl, which is what I've come to think a cheese is supposed to taste like. If I'm wrong, I'll stay with my mutants !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yuck.
> 
> I may not have smoked genuine cheese /cheese hybrids, thougfh I constantly post about how much I like them. I've raised and burned Chucky's Bride thrice [ exodus x c-99], Confidential cheese [ LA Con x cheese], Cheese Dom [ exodus x cheese quake ] thrice, Dairy Queen [ cheese x space queen], and if any had contained the odors you guys describe, I'd not be a fan at all. Mine always smell/taste, to varying degrees of a fresh fruit bowl, which is what I've come to think a cheese is supposed to taste like. If I'm wrong, I'll stay with my mutants !


Have you ever had old school Skunk Amos? I mean the one that honestly smells like some kind of smelly gym socks, but strangely wonderful at the same time... Cheese in it's 'true' expression is that and then some. The cut going around in Cape Town at the moment (last 8 years really) is funky as can be. You can smell it a mile off, there is nothing like it, no fruit or anything sweet really. Just FUNK.
Flavor is pretty dank... Hard to describe, exotic and smooth, very creamy and rich. True connoisseur smoke really. Just that I am soooooo sick of Cheese wowowow. But in all honesty it has such a full flavor you have to eat a bag of Doritos if you want the taste to go away. That cut wasn't the Exo but also from some Big Buddha gear.
The Exodus Cheese is on a different planet far as I am concerned. It really is very nice.

EDIT: If you want Cheese, you HAVE to get it from the UK. No BS. It is a UK clone and those fellas know what a Cheese should be and take pride in it. And everybody has to toke it IN the UK to see what it really is. Those guys are hardcore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> EDIT: If you want Cheese, you HAVE to get it from the UK. No BS. It is a UK clone and those fellas know what a Cheese should be and take pride in it. And everybody has to toke it IN the UK to see what it really is. Those guys are hardcore.


I'm a joker...a smoker...an all day toker. 

I was never on a 'hunt' for cheese, and very much liked the 1st hybrids I mentioned. Perhaps that gave me an inaccurate idea of what a 'true cheese' is, but sure, anyone buying weed 20 yrs ago - or is it 30? - swam in skunk for years. It absolutely was the best available commercial weed - much wanted for consistent potency. But I can't ever recall thinking or saying ' this weed is delicious ', but then we were only concerned w/ potency for the $.

From your description and my preferences, it appears I have just the cheeses I needses. It's often better to be lucky than determined.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there a Swiss cheese n wine strain? There should be.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> From your description and my preferences, it appears I have just the cheeses I needses. It's often better to be lucky than determined.


EXACTLY my point too! Like with Girl Scout Cookies right... I had some SinMint Cookies and it was spectacular. My buddy who grew it out disliked it intensely because it was very different from the GSC he had in the States. So because of his wanting that specific something, I feel he missed out on his own crop, BIG TIME. It was fantastic! I am much more open to total surprises myself also. There are a few things I don't like but they are easy to avoid. 

Red, I want somebody to cross Cheese to Moby Dick. Might do it myself. 'Here, you wanna smoke some DickCheese?'


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2014)

*forum x og *#3(50/50 pheno)
day 68 chop,very loud smells from this one.
 
one main cola,and two sides.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 26, 2014)

here's cheesy dick:
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-seeds-cheesy-dick/prod_136.html

and swiss cheese:
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds-swiss-cheese/prod_1290.html


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if/when the Bright Moments or other Stomper hybrids are going to drop? I always miss out on those and hoping to strike it lucky this time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> here's cheesy dick:
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-seeds-cheesy-dick/prod_136.html
> 
> and swiss cheese:
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds-swiss-cheese/prod_1290.html


They named it wrong, nooooooooo! Bad Big Buddha, Bad BAAD Buddha!



HazeHeaven said:


> Does anyone know if/when the Bright Moments or other Stomper hybrids are going to drop? I always miss out on those and hoping to strike it lucky this time.


There are a few new Grape Stomper lines in testing atm, so I guess it all depends on how testing turns out. The Salvador crosses are very exciting, and I think we have a whole new line of citrus flavors to look forward to at some point... Soon as we know when it drops, you will!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2014)

Genuity, the GSC cross looks so badass... Gonna be a tough one to name lol... Test went great I take it. Looks fantastic. Cant wait for that drop either.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Genuity, the GSC cross looks so badass... Gonna be a tough one to name lol... Test went great I take it. Looks fantastic. Cant wait for that drop either.


yea,@Mad Hamish i think all 3 phenos i got are good to stay around for a few grows.
#2(GSC leaning pheno)
 
she went 9 weeks,but goot a feed of compost tea at 8 weeks which made her put out lots of new growth..i think her clones will get to flower for 10-11 weeks
her buds do not look all that good from this run.
 as of right now they smell of mint/menthol with a hint of sweetness.

now #1(joe og leaning pheno) keeper B
 

she did real well,and did not need much to do it..she has this very offensive odoriferous funk...
 
& the smell is still with the buds as they cure,and getting stronger as the days go.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2014)

That last bud looks like it will give you the sweats  So the mint flav is locked down in this cross, that is very, VERY good news mate. I can but imagine that Funk Pheno wow...


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

i know somebody out in the bud world has grown a pack of these out......*Crystal elegance
 
 
 
*very old school type smoke,i know it was only a few pack put out(3-4)i think,it just be nice to see them outdoors.

*
*


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

*pk heirloom og X joe og *#4





*pk heirloom og X joe og *#1-A





these are @3 weeks 12/12 citrus og scents to the max.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

*pk heirloom og X joe og *#3
 
 
 
*pk heirloom og X joe og*#1
 
 
 

6-7 more weeks togo.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

*ABS X JOE OG#1
 
 *
had 3 more,but i did not treat them right,and now two of them are gone.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> yea,@Mad Hamish i think all 3 phenos i got are good to stay around for a few grows.
> 
> now #1(joe og leaning pheno) keeper B
> View attachment 3138894


wow that cut has my eye for sure


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 29, 2014)

Put the Puff in flower a minute ago! day 1 12/12 let's go.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2014)

good vibes on them puffs.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2014)

just got some more beans in...

Mendo breath x grape puff
pk heirloom og x gsog
Grape stomper x grape stomper/aloha white widow


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

Genuity's House Of Dank... Insane photography, I am almost sniffing my screen. Is that PK the 'Pure Kush'? 
Good to see so much happening with the GS lines too, it is the one thing I keep seeing people ask for


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Genuity's House Of Dank... Insane photography, I am almost sniffing my screen. Is that PK the 'Pure Kush'?
> Good to see so much happening with the GS lines too, it is the one thing I keep seeing people ask for


thanks..

the (pk heirloom og) is [g-cut].........rename
it's said to be the real skywalker,from what i have been finding.


----------



## kgp (Apr 30, 2014)

I always thought the pk was the suge knight aka Hollywood kush. Indica dom from the Pakistan region. Not og more along the lines of hindu or master kush.?

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 30, 2014)

or is that the TK who knows so many stories so little time.


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> or is that the TK who knows so many stories so little time.


^^^thats how i see it,just grow the beans..

ill say these are growing just like the force og run i did..


----------



## benbud89 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey guys. You are right, there is not enough info on these guys. Probably because most people buy feminized seeds. I would like to hear if any of you have tried out the Haarlem? I have been eyeing them for a while, but only found one smoke/grow report, and it seems to be from the guy who also provided Gage with the photos. I just like to research a bit before buying my new seeds. Seems to be a nice uplifting smoke, good yielder and easy to grow. Any info would be greatly appreciated ! HAve a nice day


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 30, 2014)

im curious too as I would like a nice ecsd leaning pheno.


----------



## kgp (Apr 30, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> or is that the TK who knows so many stories so little time.


See I heard the tk was from florida and is where og came from. 
You're right, who knows, but the information is important to me. 

Og and real kush are totally different animals.


----------



## benbud89 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes. I too want some good giggle-weed. It just looks too good to be true, and at the same time its a few pounds cheaper. even if you know someone who knows someone, Id still like to hear about it as it is probably my favourite for my next grow.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 30, 2014)

well Ben if you do pull the trigger on the haarlem Please post up here as long as Hamish doesn't mind(sure he doesn't).

I have been wanting a good SD x and the haarlem is up at the top of my list with some CSG sssdh and ecsd x sssdh


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 30, 2014)

kgp said:


> See I heard the tk was from florida and is where og came from.
> You're right, who knows, but the information is important to me.
> 
> Og and real kush are totally different animals.


 Honestly I don't know but really just threw that out there because another forum I am on the TK is the strain that brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 30, 2014)

Soon as my lights come on I am gonna chop this LA Con down and refill the flower tent snap some pics of the puff day 2 or 3? flower.

I'll be back.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

kgp said:


> See I heard the tk was from florida and is where og came from.
> You're right, who knows, but the information is important to me.
> 
> Og and real kush are totally different animals.


OG and real Kush have similar looking bud structure but that is about where it ends... I know some fellas that know the real story plus the people involved so I will go look for where this was all discussed and come copy paste some info...


----------



## urban1026835 (May 1, 2014)

but truly if you didn't see the very 1st plant yourself all we can go off is what others interpretations of the "true" story is.

Meanwhile the real truth is usually somewhere in between all of them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

I agree, especially with stuff that started as an elite clone. And I think a cut often gets confused for a type or 'strain' as it is called these days. But I do love the stories, we have such a rich culture not only of great herb but fantastic tales told by fascinating people. Gotta love the Canna Family!


----------



## urban1026835 (May 1, 2014)

The whole garden shot is from just a moment ago which would be day 3 for the puff (front center) and the other 2 shots where it is solo are from day 1 of flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2014)

that grape puff looks happy n healthy!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2014)

Look at them praying for their daddy! Beautiful happy girls there! So what are the other ladies in your lab bro? Interested to see what kind of herb you go for.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Look at them praying for their daddy! Beautiful happy girls there! So what are the other ladies in your lab bro? Interested to see what kind of herb you go for.


only thing in there I have run before is the herijuana (front left little girl) as for everything else in there ATM i just took down the ogk and la and the above pic strains are...

back row left to right caramel candy kush (dyansty)>center back is- HSO Bubba Kush>> back right is- HSO Blue Dream, hso impressed the shit outta me with the desert diesel so i gave em a shot.

front row left to right- front left-herijuana(sannie from clone found in seed)front center- The PUFF- front right>>BCBD GSC (fuck me It looks like fire) have had the real forum cooks but only flowers never the plant and will say the formation and frost are there but no smell whatsoever yet.

ALSO- Peaking out in the front are 2 females that need transplanted whenever the hell my coco order arrives!!! one is another CCK from dynasty and the other is Candyland from kens gdp


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2014)

hella good flavors.....mmmmmm


----------



## haulinbass (May 2, 2014)

Hey gen do you remember if mindscape was calcium sensitive? The mom (70%coco/30%peat+perlite) seems to be showing some issues with cal deficiencies but the clones in straight coco being fed the salts at about 850ppm are rocking.


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 2, 2014)

Any smoke/grow reports/experience with the Aspiraire?


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Hey gen do you remember if mindscape was calcium sensitive? The mom (70%coco/30%peat+perlite) seems to be showing some issues with cal deficiencies but the clones in straight coco being fed the salts at about 850ppm are rocking.


i think i was useing cal-mag at the time,so id say yes on the cal-mag...more on the mag side.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 2, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> Any smoke/grow reports/experience with the Aspiraire?


 I believe kgp is doing a grow with journal now.


----------



## kgp (May 2, 2014)

Yes. It's too early for anything exciting. Im seeing three distinct phenols. Some good structure and branchy, which is the majority. Im thinking those are the jo phenols because they remind me of past grows.

Some with a mix.

One is straight vine, no structure, just a floppy mess. Its the one I have been eyeballing. 

Flowering them early because im testing the waters. Also flowering at different times due to some growing quicker than others. 

Ill give my opinions when they are done and try and include some pics for anyone who is interested.


----------



## kgp (May 2, 2014)

Also I have a bunch of charity coming down in the next couple weeks. My one keeper ,Ocean beach pheno. Fucking good og smoke. I can post pics too if there's any interest.


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2014)

hell yes post some pics..


----------



## urban1026835 (May 2, 2014)

POst please


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2014)

noone gives a shit about your og keeper kgp!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 3, 2014)

kgp said:


> Also I have a bunch of charity coming down in the next couple weeks. My one keeper ,Ocean beach pheno. Fucking good og smoke. I can post pics too if there's any interest.


OB Ripper is one pack I am still hunting like a mad man... Starting to understand what you go for now. You like it pretty
heavy lol...





greenghost420 said:


> noone gives a shit about your og keeper kgp!


Yeah but thats only because we cant get a cut


----------



## kgp (May 3, 2014)

Ill try and get some better pics at the chop. The hps doesn't give me good pics with my shitty camera phone. I don't have the skills and camera like genuity lol.


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2014)

i see just fine past that hps light,and i see the kind of nugs i like to see,when i think of og..

the run i did with charity og gave me them kind of plants..


----------



## kgp (May 3, 2014)

Here are a couple nugs from the last run. So hard, like little marbles of dank.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 4, 2014)

A quick update on my Cerberus grow.
Out of 7 seeds, I got 4 females, so I'm happy with that ratio.
Here are those girls, relaxing, as week 3 of flower begins.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2014)

very nice work,she looks very happy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

Hey Genuity... Mate, no amount of blue light is slowing this Salvador cross down lol. They are these fantastic monster ladies. You would have to run them outdoors to see what they can REALLY do. Phenomenal. Look at her totally dwarfing everything else lol...







Bean pole structure, super dense canopy, but there is light (GOOD light) getting all the way down, check this out







Absolutely fantastic! Such intelligent plants.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

Some Chem, Diesel, OG and Sour history...


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2014)

yup,that be just what i was thinking with that cross myself,they look damn good.
you get any color under the fans leafs?
 

i still got a few beans of this,just waiting for space.

i know your run & auto's will turn out like i think they should.

i had a damn fine plant,but i shit all over that grow.


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Some Chem, Diesel, OG and Sour history...


good vid,i see they are just now getting on the gro-kashi.

good stuff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

I am a huge fan of bokashi and other living soil amendments  Bokashi is pure speed when it comes to composting


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am a huge fan of bokashi and other living soil amendments  Bokashi is pure speed when it comes to composting


good soil is the best thing in the world,not just for our lovely plants..
this one earth bucket/TLO bucket i have been running,i love it..
but i'm going back to FOX FARM soil & gro-kashi,i'm not likeing the* lucky dog *(growers mix)so much,for this set-up.

http://gilcarandang.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/

^^this is what i have been doing..well i have just been adding fruit to the top of the bucket,at day 1 of 12/12 & gro-kashi
now im going full HAM,and doing me some fermented fruit spikes or a layer.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 7, 2014)

Just got some Grokashi and am comparing it with diverse EWC/Organic baby oatmeal, as opposed toGrokashi/EWC. Exact same results!!! Fuzz on the same day. So whats cheaper $40...GK vs more laborious worm farming?! Nice to know we at least have serious options!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

I have gone so super simple I feel like I am not doing any work any more... I have been working a year on building this huge pile of leaf mold, and a Lacto B powered compost heap (this thing eats a banana peel in 3 days no kidding). My organic waste goes into a bucket and gets fermented for a week or two then added to the pile so the faculative lactic acid bacteria goes aerobic soon as it hits the pile and keeps my population really healthy. So my soil is now just perlite and compost with some peat and it is kicking so hard it eats my mulch. Also stopped using EWC based teas and only using compost off my pile for them instead. I can grow visible fungal hyphae in 24 hours using the compost off the pile lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

Forgot to add, I did a proper inspection and yeah Genuity, getting purpe undersides on the new bud leaves  looks pretty cool lol. Here to hoping I get more purple trichs on this run hehehehehe


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just got some Grokashi and am comparing it with diverse EWC/Organic baby oatmeal, as opposed toGrokashi/EWC. Exact same results!!! Fuzz on the same day. So whats cheaper $40...GK vs more laborious worm farming?! Nice to know we at least have serious options!


POST SOME PICS...

i get fuzz from lots of stuff...but its not gro-kashi...just saying.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

Javadog is the man for identifying fungi... I stand in awe of his knowledge.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Forgot to add, I did a proper inspection and yeah Genuity, getting purpe undersides on the new bud leaves  looks pretty cool lol. Here to hoping I get more purple trichs on this run hehehehehe



How many GGG strains have you grown out Mad? What did you like best?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> How many GGG strains have you grown out Mad? What did you like best?


 Testers included it is now 9 types. And hands down favorite is the Afghan Haze Bastards. I got them cheap as chips, planted outdoors very late season so they went straight to flower. Proper dank, took me totally by surprise. I only had two girls but I am sure the last 6 beans will be more generous. Best feeling buy for me in a while, really felt like I got more than my moneys worth.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 9, 2014)

PUFFDATES-day 7 12/12


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2014)

looking like a happy plant.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 10, 2014)

She is looking like she may be more stomper leaning then Jo which is what I want.

Anyone know of any traits that are characteristic of the stomper?


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2014)

next seed germ: 5/19

*mendo breath x grape puff
greatful breath x grape puff
blackberry kush x gsog*


----------



## urban1026835 (May 12, 2014)

? for any GGG guys. My puff is looking super healthy and has almost doubled in size in the last week but seems as if maybe she does not like being crowded?

If I am not relentless about moving things around to give her space she will raise her limbs almost straight up as if she doesn't like being touched by other ladies..damn homophobe.

Other than that though no signs of stress no curls deficiencies, nothing but lush vigor.

Just wondering if this is a common trait of either the JO or the Stomper.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

bout to flower a banana puff, ill throw up some pics.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> ? for any GGG guys. My puff is looking super healthy and has almost doubled in size in the last week but seems as if maybe she does not like being crowded?
> 
> If I am not relentless about moving things around to give her space she will raise her limbs almost straight up as if she doesn't like being touched by other ladies..damn homophobe.
> 
> ...


sounds like she is putting herself in the best spot..


----------



## urban1026835 (May 12, 2014)

Your probably right as there is no taco action or anything that would make me think she is trying to shield herself..

Also in the last few days she has started taking in almost 2x as much water/food every morning from 1/4 - 1/2 gallon within days.

guess all signs point to healthy but I always question when things look different from the rest or what I am used to.


----------



## kgp (May 12, 2014)

Charity ob pheno is real winner. Not the most tru og tasting and smelling, it's a great hybrid. Remember, it's not always about the size of the buds but how many of the little fuckers you can stack up.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 13, 2014)

Jeebus! 

I was just whining about the puff shooting straight up yesterday so I had gone in re arranged everything and dropped all my ladies that needed it to even the canopy and tada>>>>>>>>>>>> 

The puff is back center if you didn't notice all those tops shooting above the canopy...to be fair the CCK on the right of her is putting it on as well.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

kgp said:


> Remember, it's not always about the size of the buds but how many of the little fuckers you can stack up.


Right ON. I have done this experiment so many times, same size pot, one a from-seed plant untopped or trained, the other a much younger clone off same plant with a little LST and usually just topped once. The former, HUGE colas. The latter, fields of little fists or pine cones. The pine cone bushes win for weight by FAR every time. 

Hey Urban... I am dealing with a canopy that is hard to control at the moment. Quite the challenge, nothing I can do but lift the hoods and kick to super lumens, hoping I get enough PAR all the way down each bush. A week or so of stretch left so it is looking hopeful. 

I also noticed you don't want to crowd up Jo crosses mate. Well most plants you don't but with Jo crosses you can really see them leaning away from other plants and reaching up. I dig it. I cleared out some testers from another breeder that went herm, tons of extra space in the tent. The Golden Gage is really leaping to fill the gaps so yeah, they will take all the room you can give, but maximize what they do have. 

Pretty clever plants.


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2014)

kgp said:


> Charity ob pheno is real winner. Not the most tru og tasting and smelling, it's a great hybrid. Remember, it's not always about the size of the buds but how many of the little fuckers you can stack up.


those little fuckers have the good size for some real good shatter!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 14, 2014)

Lol, I can't do the dabs any more wow. I smoke too often to toke something THAT pure.


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2014)

i've tchek my mailbox to see that my D CURE was finally here but i'm happy and dissapointed because the bad fisrt ONE SEED CRAKED.... but got 11 eleven seeds in my pack so that will be fine i got what i pay ^^ got them on NGR but i've miss kaleidoscope the time i find d cure it was already sold out but anyway i was supposed to be patient my other grow finish but since grape stomper is really good outside i've put 5 seed in water since i've only have 2 outdoors 1 flowerbomb kush and one tangilope (freebies from attitude)


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2014)

does someone i've try D CURE already??? i would like to know the keepers pheno to look for


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> does someone i've try D CURE already??? i would like to know the keepers pheno to look for


i did not have a good run with her(my part)..but what i did not kill due to my hands...
 

=================================================
IDENTIFICATION
=================================================
Date:12/2/2013
Strain: chem D x gsbx2
Reviewer:My lady
Breeder: GGG
Grower: genuity
=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================

1. [7] Visual Appeal:Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
2. [7]Bud density: Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in
their natural state leave this field blank.
3. [9]Aroma Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for
best results.
4. [0]Seed content Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
5. [3 ]Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a
one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing
space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
Ammonia [4] Earthy [2] Licorice [0] Peach [0] Berry [2] Floral [2] Mango [0] Pepper [0]
Blueberry [0] Fruit[0] Meat [0] Petroleum [4] Bubblegum [0] Grape [0] Melon [1] Pine[3]
Cedar [0] Grapefruit [0] Menthol [0] Pineapple [0] Cherry [0] Grass/Hay [0] Mint [0]Rotten
[0] Chocolate [0] Hash [3] Mold [0] Skunk [0] Citrus [0] Iron/Rust [0] Musk [0] Spice
[1] Coconut [0] Leather [0] Nutmeg [0] Strawberry [0] Coffee [0] Lemon [0] Orange [1] Vanilla [1]

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================
Address these questions while smoking.

1. [papers]Enter instrument used to smoke(eg: papers, bong, vaporizer)
2. [7]Taste: Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
3. [5]State of dryness: Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
4. [8]Smoke ability: Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
5. [3]Smoke expansion: Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle
presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when
marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
Ammonia [ ] Earthy [0] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [4] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ]
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [4] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ]
Chocolate [ ] Hash [0] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [0] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ]
Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [0] Lemon [ ]Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:
==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. [xxx]Dosage: Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
2. [1]Effect onset: Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
3. [7]Sativa influence: Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa
influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
4. [4]Indica influence: Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica
influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
5. [8]Potency: Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
6. [xxx]Duration: Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
7. [0]Tolerance build up: Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave
this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
8. [9]Overall satisfaction: Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
9.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [X] No [ ]

TTOG pics(GGG tester)
 this grower had a real good run with them..


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2014)

*Pk heirloom og x joe og #1-A
 
 
#3
 
ima have to try and reveg this one....i did not get her to clone.
 *

got 2 more of these,will get pics later.

smells as of right now,is very zesty og twang..lol
they smell good.
*
*


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 14, 2014)

im digging this thread alot getter done


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2014)

ABS X JOE OG
 
 
 
really liking this one,did not get clones.
got another one,but im running clones of her.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Salvador x Mendo Montage, already putting on quite the show going into week 4...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Golden Gage... just a little love and they become budfactories of note lol... Apologies for the crap light I just had to take a quick snap. I didn't juice my raw aloe quite well enough, a few flecks of aloe stuck to some leaves. No biggie, but annoying wow.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2014)

love it^^^


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 17, 2014)

Anyone now where I can get Mendo Montage?!?! Great growing pics fellas...even the ones with flannel backdrops


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2014)

NOWHERE. THEY ONLY DO F2S.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 17, 2014)

Ok


greenghost420 said:


> NOWHERE. THEY ONLY DO F2S.


Even better...where? Why you yelling bro lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2014)

i just made mendo montage f2 s1's!


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2014)

hope its not with the pheno you be posting?...cause that one looks like shit.

and thats the same i tell GGG,when i see them make something that looks like shit.....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

ouch....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

count you out for testers then im guessing?


----------



## madininagyal (May 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> count you out for testers then im guessing?


no keep him he will gave you a fair review like always if it's shit it's shit!!! but if it's good he will apologise


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

great fucking post right there!


----------



## kgp (May 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> hope its not with the pheno you be posting?...cause that one looks like shit.
> 
> and thats the same i tell GGG,when i see them make something that looks like shit.....


Lmfao! That was great!


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

They need testers like him...or their products wouldn't impress customers!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> count you out for testers then im guessing?


I'll be one of your testes...


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2014)

i have no need to test more GGG genetics,and if i do they come from GGG.!!!
 

or myself,always popping my pollen chucks.

i wonder how many of these will germ?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2014)

just picked up a pack of Good Ideas, the mix random seeds for my fall grow, should be fun.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> i have no need to test more GGG genetics,and if i do they come from GGG.!!!
> View attachment 3156087
> 
> or myself,always popping my pollen chucks.
> ...


Whats the best cross you've made?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

too bad it was a joke. i guess not to the ggg boys....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

gens a great tester! no doubt...but somethings wrong when the breeder lists a strain at 6-8 weeks finish and the tester says " i dont know where they got that from, mine were all 9 weekers". why use testers when you dont use their data? id say gens testing for the wrong company... in time ill have him testing something besides my patience.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> hope its not with the pheno you be posting?...cause that one looks like shit.
> 
> and thats the same i tell GGG,when i see them make something that looks like shit.....



Looks can be deceiving. My grape puff looks great but is average (at best) in every other regard.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> too bad it was a joke. i guess not to the ggg boys....


you could have some damn fine gems,but with the pics you post,and some of the comments you make...it not what i get from you..
stick to it,dont be fake...not calling you that..if you gonna post pics of things you make,make it worth it..not just for today,but tommorow,and the next day too...
it's more than just us that will see these post,way after we are gone,or have just moved on....dont take my harsh text,as a bashing...more of a wake up.


@RedCarpetMatches 
right now,the one i like the most(only one i have grown out)
is *honeybee (*plushberry x (purple kush x grapestomper og)*)* 

got a few more that a few good peeps have grown out,and still have in their rooms....even got one that just won a 2nd place indoor cup.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

i have to ask, from my posts n pics, what do u get from me?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i have to ask, from my posts n pics, what do u get from me?


a eager grower with the wrong intentions.....?

what do you get from my post/pics?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

hardly wrong intentions. and im sorry to much up the ggg thread....ill take the bullshit to my threads... if gens gonna take a shot at me i must be doing something right eh?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

Tense week on the interwebz wow, was hoping it would've blown over by today. I feel very relaxed after a weekend of good herb and strong acid. I can highly recommend it. 

Have a BRILLIANT week fellas.


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

here ya go fellas..be cheerful!


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Glad to have ya back Mad


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

what do you get from my post/pics?[/QUOTE]

i get dedication & expert gardening & tell it like it is theory !

its what these solo cup growing fake ass wizards cant understand... & in mega canna conjunction dysfunction , it's what these sites allow.

==> which is faux experience limited to weeks & months passed off as expert grow game.

grab a pack of GGG , find some wack phenos , & call it gold.

how would you know gold or platinum when all you ever smoked or grew was shit.... and , no, not the "pnw doo poo clone only" ...but actual shit. compost. garbage.

maybe after 3000 posts , you'll have canna-creds galore , & you'll make us some seeds?

==> with tiny yield. with lanky huge gaps in the nodes. with wack expressions no REAL gardener would use in any line.

least u got that banana cherry flavor thing working ?

thedocta he's making selections from 1000s. im using a face off male i found from 30 beans.

& i'd NEVER talk as much shit as these guys if i didnt know the power of the selected male... but im using a line worked by a pro ! selected a male from 12 different & collected pollen from the two best to test for traits.

how do you do that in a 2x2 tent ? growing out no strains ? and growing out no crosses you make !!!!

im making selections from 100s... & ive several lines now myself.... ultracon og (f3) , merlin & the magik og (f1) , and a few more... using different males i keep under a 400w.

how u keeping males? how you keeping clones ? <== i know u LOST all the elites i sent u !!

^ which i rooted for you !!!
^ which i sent you quickly & professionally !!!

^^ cant even keep clones, these dudes talking 'ish all day.

LMFAO !

& i feel like my space is barely big enough & filled with plants enough to find just a good stunner here & there... running 50 per clip.

its work !
that takes work !

not root bound shit i can see u just crammed into a container. lazy !

how u testing potential like that ?

phenos that would have hit the trash ages ago they're posting on matt riots website, here, there, and everywhere.... like a new incarnation of the legendary "B man".

solo cups.
root bound plants.
breeding in 2x2 tents.

lying, cheating, shit talking w/o ever backing it up.... it all reeks of [email protected] (fake ass grower) genius.

maybe its me.

nah.

doubt it.

pink cheese , 7 years of work & cracking e$ko's shit beans , amazing plant !!!!


my cut of critical sensi star


you want this (gooey breeder , as a result the cubing process this pheno is 96% gooey mom expression)


ultra-confidential OG (f3) , one lamp , one harvest , tastes 10x better than that hermi prone cherry pie !
 

merlin's magik lemon (mother , now crossed with face off og (bx) )


chocolate romulan w/ my cut of holy grail kush (super kosher leaning) in the background.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

you the man gud,and always will be in my book..


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

hmmm..still cant wait to pop my lemon thai cross...i hope to this week,if the post man will fucking quit jerkin off...i think he stole em!


----------



## Bullethighway (May 19, 2014)

Any of y'all run there stuff out doors
If so what works good for you


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

show you a pheno hunt w/o plastic cups & shit looking plants.

and , when you think of ~gud ...remember we out here & doing it !

it starts like this , kids :



& ends like this : green crack (pnw clone which won what award ?) & my personal cut of critical sensi star (one selected from 25 fem seeds over two years w/ insane yield & resin profile !!!)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> how would you know gold or platinum when all you ever smoked or grew was shit.... and , no, not the "pnw doo poo clone only" ...but actual shit.
> 
> im using a face off male i found from 30 beans.& i'd NEVER talk as much shit as these guys if i didnt know................


In my life, I've been inspired by some elites....musicians, athletes, philosophers, leaders and such, so I can truthfully say I have no problem classifying myself as a 'hobby' gardener on a site where some 'elite' gardeners post. 

I sure dig looking at all the fantastic bud porn that the 'best' growers are harvesting. I'd sure like to sample some, fer shure.

But if having to endure elitist assholes is the price to pay for smoking those fantastic looking buds, well...I'm more than high enough to pass. The non-elite buds that survive my minimalistic approach will surely do, as do the cool amigas and amigos I choose to be around.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Any of y'all run there stuff out doors
> If so what works good for you


this is *White funk *done by a GGG tester 
 

@Mad Hamish has done some out doors,and a few others.

ill be getting up with you gud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

First Off... OMFG. Gud, how are you fella?! Oh yessss, this thread is about to grow it some BALLS lol...



Bullethighway said:


> Any of y'all run there stuff out doors
> If so what works good for you


I would go for some of the Bastard Series Afghan Haze for an outdoor run 















Amos Otis said:


> But if having to endure elitist assholes is the price to pay for smoking those fantastic looking buds, well...I'm more than high enough to pass.


Says a man that invites us all to have a look at his wong because he grew himself the wrong herb. And yeah, with guys like Gud around a soft skin is not going to last long lol...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Says a man that invites us all to have a look at his wong because he grew himself the wrong herb. And yeah, with guys like Gud around a soft skin is not going to last long lol...


I have a real good feeling that the 'wong' comment was read - and understood - for the person it was aimed at. Have a good day.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

I am a hobbyist grower and have no qualms about it. Guess what? I do far more things than growing cannabis, the beauty of having a multifaceted life. I love seeing people's large gardens, but not all of us aspire to be running multiple thousand watt setups. Nothing wrong with that, I as well as many "hobbyists" (as if it's some derogatory term) put out amazing grows that work for us. Besides hobbyist can and do amazing work, look at the field of astronomy, or even mycology and hobbyists have made some awesome discoveries


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

Lemon D x Salvador just popping above ground  BADASS, been waiting to drop these for a while.


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> But if having to endure elitist assholes is the price to pay for smoking those fantastic looking buds, well...I'm more than high enough to pass. The non-elite buds that survive my minimalistic approach will surely do, as do the cool amigas and amigos I choose to be around.


having to endure pathetic gardens , not so fantastic looking plants , bullshit lies, hyper sensitivity & emo thumb sucking with those not so "cool" amigos ==> is a protocol i dont care to espouse.

why walk your road ?
when i can cruise the super-highway i built myself.

you dont care for elite gardeners ? elite plants ? killer seed stock ?
but dick ride those 10 packs , those cuts , and the people doing it for you.

name drop some more... so i'll think ur cool.
but maybe jusy maybe i dont care to wade in the kiddie pool ?

after years of working it ur ignorance , the wack plants i see , & the hate of others inspires me.

maybe the difference between novice & expert, which u dislike so much, is the difference between random shit u guys do & the purposeful work experts do.

just saying.

& being a tester for ggg isnt all that, and im not impressed with everything they do ... but why u put it on ur resume like u worked for ted turner?

must mean something , right ? solo cups & all , right ?

show & grow ==> way better than words on a canna site if u ask me !

& poooooof !
im gone!


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

haha,i was gonna say if peeps was thinking i was harsh,watch out for the man gud..lol
gods did not give us tongue to bite.

LD X SAL gonna be a good one for sure.
i hope they do more with the LD.

this pheno of (pk heirloom og x og) has very small og smelling nugs,i got a nice size clone of her going now,see how much she will change,if any.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> why walk your road ?
> when i can cruise the super-highway i built mysel


Uhhh.....when were you invited to walk my road?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> having to endure pathetic gardens , not so fantastic looking plants , hyper sensitivity & emo thumb sucking with those not so "cool" amigos ==> is a protocol i dont care to espouse.
> 
> why walk your road ?
> when i can cruise the super-highway i built myself.
> ...



It's a plant. An easy one to grow at that. You don't have some special talent, so why act like it?

I can't imagine the ridiculous egos on any other gardening site. "Yo man, look at this killa tomato. HEIRLOOM bitches!! I got mad skillzzzz ya'll. I grew out ten packs of these .... plus I spent a stretch in prison. I'm a certified gardening-gangsta!"


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

actually if u look around ...you'll see those plants aint so easy to grow.

^novice work

its only when u understand the inter-connected-ness of nutrients , growing environment , basic plant biology, & gardening in general , that one can truly understand what some of us are doing right.

^ expert work

ask the expert uncle buck.

even though he hasnt grown a cannabis plant in modern history, yet pontificates endlessly, he's much easier to worship.

gangsta gardener for real, & not looking for your respect... i get that from the best in the game ! like the free seeds & clones they send me.

cause they aint sending that to solo cup root bound wizards.

at least i got a basement full of dank crosses , elites , and more.

u can hate.
& i love & am motivated by it.

& any time i pop-in ...i'll be showing what we growing.
any other way is ... well ur style !

berry white og (bx)... holy shit you should see my selection. wait. nah. u'll fill the void.

thanks lemonhoko for the gear.

ooppps... sorry ...im name dropping. you'll want to avoid that gear like i avoid the ggg.

rather run genuity crosses all day.
via the experts !!!! with unflappable opinion !!! & killer gardens !!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

I'm on page 227 of Uncle Bens thread. I'm starting to get the basics.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's a plant. An easy one to grow at that. You don't have some special talent, so why act like it?
> 
> I can't imagine the ridiculous egos on any other gardening site. "Yo man, look at this killa tomato. HEIRLOOM bitches!! I got mad skillzzzz ya'll. I grew out ten packs of these .... plus I spent a stretch in prison. I'm a certified gardening-gangsta!"


Quoted for fucking truth. If anything it comes across like an asshole. It's not some over complicated plant. If you can keep a tomato place to alive, you can grow cannabis. Every year my friend gets a clone or fem bean from me and he sets it and forgets it, minus minimal interference and he is rewarded with ounces of damn good bud which holds him over the winter.


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

"knowing ignorance is strength , ignoring knowledge is sickness"

a message for y'all.
or am i showing you that dank cross?
check out the plants around it.... nice & green !

& the sign was on my dad's house facing his neighbors front door.
here's to wishing we were neighbors !

ultra confidential OG (f3) , i made selections & advanced the line using two males. keeper ? or not ? or for u to relate & to get a better idea , do you need to see it root bound in a one gallon ?


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Looks like a healthy plant, but that doesn't mean it's good. Glad I'm not your neighbor as I'm sure you are just a blast at parties and gatherings


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> "knowing ignorance is strength , ignoring knowledge is sickness"
> 
> a message for y'all.
> or am i showing you that dank cross?
> ...



Nice bud!

I suppose there are many different reasons to grow this plant. For me it's because I enjoy doing it, I love being baked, and I like to help patients that get relief from marijuana. It's never been about impressing strangers on a weed site with pictures.

We both love weed, and both think Uncle Ben is a racist old DB ....... so I guess we have that in common.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Yes never got why UB could be such a useful member but instead acts like some crotchety, hateful person at times. A knowledgeable guy but damn can he be abrasive.


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

and my last thought... so u can "grow" & "seek" a little urself.

why would a breeder use two males ? on the same mother ?
what purpose does it serve ? some good breeders do this. why?

discuss w/ me RIU genius breeders & ill be back to check.

imo , when you allow for diversity w/ a stud mother , using 2 superb male donors , the genetic door is WAY unlocked & amazing phenos can be found.

but how to make sure a male is superb? ...only by growing those crosses u make w/ him. & seeing his influences in several dif strains. good or bad. gage does this in ur, ur, & ur garden.

or , more correctly , u do it for them. 
fucking yuck ! they look at photos & take ur feed back. & progress lines.

even with space like mine, or genuity's , or keyplay of ggg , its not easy.

on this line , i choose a different route because the f1 mother was outstanding. the smoke amazing. the flavor off the hook. the plant characteristics perfect.

i didnt want to get novice lucky... i wanted to see expert results... so i do what the pros do & double the back cross. but why?

ow wait... according to y'all i should hate & disregard the pro breeder. got it!

ur opinions ?

do u want seed & random shit done by a novice ?
or work done by an expert?

even things i do for myself , takes years to do right.

i love what i do , i grow with MAD (hamish) passion , i most def have a superb garden , & seek knowledge while the rest fuck with dabs & playstation !

when i come here & catch hate after blessing so many of u [email protected] with killer gear , it makes me more & more & more determined to learn & grow & be the best i can... better than i was the year before or the year before that !!!!

no worries about you , you , & you.

pounds to grams.
drying on a hanger ...or a multi level rack 

like that old school weed commercial... i learned it from u dad ....u guys & that ~gudkarma hate make me the grower i am !

big ups & thanx !!!!!


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Yea because yield is my top concern...If that were the case I'd simply grow big bud. Well self proclaimed expert, a breeder may choose to use two different males on a female at the same time to increase genetic diversity. Or if the breeder is releasing two different lines using two different males, it may be due to the different expressions each male complements with the female. But please self proclaimed expert, help us, you are our only hope.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> * tell me exper*t. & ill be back to check.


I've never made that claim. That's your bit

Why are you so angry? I don't get that. Everything about this plant brings joy in to my world. Maybe you haven't found the right strain for yourself yet??


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

All I see is different levels of obsession... 

StOw, Gud simply lives at the rate of about 200 wtf's a second. He isn't really angry trust me. If he was angry there would be a whole mess of mods here already, thread locked etc. Takes a lot to actually really piss him off but I have seen it wow...

Anyhow, Gud, StOw, Genuity, each time I have followed your advice shit kicks up a higher gear. You are all gurus. We can all learn a fair amount from you fellas. As for the rest, seriously, and no offence, when these guys talk they don't waste breath.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

You can still be knowledgeable but a dick, again its a plant not mechanical engineering. I've learned from other dicks as well, but it isn't like anyone has a claim on being the one and only best grower. Plenty of awesome growers all over this site doing amazing things differently.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I see is different levels of obsession...
> 
> StOw, Gud simply lives at the rate of about 200 wtf's a second. He isn't really angry trust me. If he was angry there would be a whole mess of mods here already, thread locked etc. Takes a lot to actually really piss him off but I have seen it wow...
> 
> Anyhow, Gud, StOw, Genuity, each time I have followed your advice shit kicks up a higher gear. You are all gurus. We can all learn a fair amount from you fellas. As for the rest, seriously, and no offence, when these guys talk they don't waste breath.





Mad Hamish said:


> All I see is different levels of obsession...
> 
> StOw, Gud simply lives at the rate of about 200 wtf's a second. He isn't really angry trust me. If he was angry there would be a whole mess of mods here already, thread locked etc. Takes a lot to actually really piss him off but I have seen it wow...
> 
> Anyhow, Gud, StOw, Genuity, each time I have followed your advice shit kicks up a higher gear. You are all gurus. We can all learn a fair amount from you fellas. As for the rest, seriously, and no offence, when these guys talk they don't waste breath.



I feel ya.

Thanks for the compliment, but I'm no guru. Gen and Gud have put in the time/work and can be acknowledged as such. I'm a hobbyist, and am not aspiring for anything more than that.

Now, if you want to talk hockey I can school you on that. Probably not your cup of tea though being from South Africa and all.


----------



## Bullethighway (May 19, 2014)

Thank you guys 
already have all my stuff for this year got some
bodhi
mr nice
Mandala
Rare dank
Just enjoy different stuff ima keep watching all ya
start stocking up for next outdoor 2015


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> but maybe jusy maybe i dont care to wade in the kiddie pool ?


Really? You sure have dropped quite a few lengthy essays .... enjoying your swim? lol

No doubt greenghost's mendo won't make a magazine cover, but his presence at a smoke-in wouldn't bring the house down, I'm fairly certain. Not sure at all about you and your 2 'peeps'.


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

people with solid opinion , experts , intellectuals , superb gardeners , professors , authors , etc ...are leaders not followers.

the mark of an expert is to take risks (some calculated some not) ...put himself out there for review , for discussion , for ridicule , & more.

its the knowledge people that move & shake.
& canna-idiots do nothing but waste bandwidth & breath.

np. take it as dickery.
its an insecure whiny bitch move. 
so i'll label you as a novice douche. fair enough ?

im constantly improving , so im 100% okay with ur insecurities & ur gardening short-comings & never learning a single fu*king thing from u. 

plants , actually , are more complex than u give credit ...an oxford scholar (total idiot im sure) recently proved plants "do math" ..."counting" hours at night calculating & regulating starch & sugar levels till lights on ...did u know this ?

how does it effect what u do in that tent , little grow hobbit ?
u dont know. 

fact !

so plants are complex & simple organisms at the same time.
ask any biologist. 

nah wait ... ur too lazy.

its not mechanical engineering ... nope ...you got that obvious part right ...with regard to modern cannabis strains , its evolution type (biological) engineering sculpted @ the hand of man via purposeful selections & selective x breeding.

landrace means what? 
indoor variety means what ?

connected in any way?

& if these modern strains are so simple & easy to grow (which if u checked the help section, the plant problem section, the new grower section , the how to set my room up section ===> u'd see how MEGA stupid that sounds) how is it that many of these killer strains would never make it outdoors?

just simple plants right ? 

spacedawg , 1999 cut , dare i say "expertly grown" LOL !


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Dude you simply ramble on incoherently, constantly moving the goalposts. A Mendel, you are not. I post my garden, I've made mistakes, will probably make more, but I'm constantly learning and getting better. Been a gardener for many years prior to growing cannabis. Your "expert" angle is laughable and a tiresome trope. Eta perhaps you should read that sign you seem to apply to others, seems like the shoe is fitting for you. I'm not the one carrying on like an arrogant man child. Also looks a tad immature for harvest based on white pistils, also ease up on the nutes, ya got some burn there , but as an expert I'm sure you noticed that


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> im constantly improving , so im 100% okay with ur insecurities
> View attachment 3156971


I don't know about anyone else, but I skipped the last 400 or 500 words of your monologue.

And speaking of insecurities......have you noticed the length of your posts?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude you simply ramble on incoherently, constantly moving the goalposts.


No man, it is just some kind of mutant street poetry he always speaks in. I think it is awesome. Makes that you have to really pay attention. Keeps you on your toes, like I said...

Mutants are my favorite kind of people.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

and yet,you guys keep replying to him,in this GGG thread.....now thats funny..


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Thank you guys
> already have all my stuff for this year got some
> bodhi
> mr nice
> ...


You are going to have yourself a killer season  I have had fantastic fun with gear from all of these guys but Mandala.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> and yet,you guys keep replying to him,in this GGG thread.....now thats funny..


 I'm bored at work, gives me some mild entertainment.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

sounds like a fun multifaceted life................


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

Anyhow, I agree with Gud. We have taken Cannabis past where a lot of it can survive in the wild. I know, I have seen IBLs struggle in my outside garden, and ALL of them need to be staked or they will kill themselves by week 6 no bullshit. They will just flop over and break. No way they can handle wind, not the DANK. Not if they are big. It has developed a totally symbiotic relationship with us. So our responsibilities, and also influence, both are greatly increased with the 'human dependent' types. This is why a lot of elite types have a lot of people bitching about them, producing nanners off them etc. You can't just treat them like anything else. 
Tons of breeders know this full well and are offering elite crosses, much of it crossed to oldschool lines to bring back that ease of growing. Gage is doing it. Bodhi is doing it. People are aware of this. As a grower it is stupid denying this. 

So if you want to take a modern type to full genetic potential, there is a helluva lot more to it than just air water and nutrient these days. Not saying that not taking it to full potential will equal crap herb or a bad looking plant at all! Not saying the grow will suck at all! Just saying, there is a whole next level to aspire to with modern types. I mean the NYCD and me walked a 7 year road, it took 3 to dial her in to perfection where I actually got large yields off it. HUGE yields of dank. It took a while, and what I learned with her didn't pan out to work with all other plants. 3 years, just one type.


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

okay. gents. & novices. & one or two experts in this thread  ... im off for a smoke sesh.

here's my afternoon mix of canna shawg.

strawberry sour d ...yeah only a wee bit o' dank.


followed by green crack ...yeah ...more shawg.


followed by this amazing pink cheese (only person in the usa w/ this strain)

ahem ==> super shwag-y


followed by my personal cut of cricital sensi star ...with green crack / spacedawg trim hash !

this nug looks like patrick from spongebob but its not gonna deter me from grinding it one bit.


followed by that shwagy , premature , over nuted spacedawg.... !!! LOL @ you !!!

u embarrassing yourself like that , kid ! 

! nug from that photo on the plate ! looks like crystal covered premie ... dont it


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

no choco rain?


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> sounds like a fun multifaceted life................


ah but it is. Simply a means to an end towards another goal. I could go on disability like some growers on this board, but collecting disability checks really doesn't sound like fun. After this work, I'll do more work for my freelance company and in the evening I'll be writing some proposals. What can I say? I enjoy money, new opportunities and personal growth.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

I'd still make you cough and sweat if you visit my house Gud 
















^^My 'Lung Rape' cut lol





^^ RUINED my bubble bags





My 'Hairy Wana' cut. I toke it late at night, wearing my Amos t-shirt.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

even without you saying the name of your cut,them pics show that it looks like some mighty powerful lung expanding nugs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

You just can't beat the look of mountain grown herb. Mountain herb always has silver trichs that shine like gems. I am very lucky to have such great altitude mate


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

hamish & me we've had a disagreement or two... over a person he calls friend.

end of the day ...i respect a dude that gets it done under the lamps ...indoor ...or under the big HID in the sky.

*

holy shit that 4 & 6th photo got my mouth watering !!!

@ hamish nice bro. amazing crystal coverage. yummy yum yum.
real nice work. !!!! very !!!! b e a u t i f u l !!!!!! nugz !!!!!!

& on that note :

blessings & continued passion to all you "growers".

enjoy ur forum gents. un-bunch ur panties... im gone ...with a nice nugget note on which to leave.

keep it shawgy ....& i'll be back to fuck with y'all another day ====> for sure !

@ genuity ==> much love & respect & admiration
my garden has cuts for you any time & any day ...forever.

even us dickhead experts need one or two people to worship


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

LOL yeah I have had a disagreement with nearly everybody on the internet. It's a hobby I am trying my best to grow out of. Anyhow, just spotted this gem of a quote on the Gage forum:

AK_Polack wrote:Long winded stoner ramblings usually hold gems of insight that would have otherwise been kept silent, and thus lost forever.


----------



## haulinbass (May 19, 2014)

Plays happy music in head well its sure been a friendly month on rollitup. Shit ive lost a few hundred in plants this month, ill keep on trucking with a smile on my face


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

you see my sig...we think a like.

gud man gud.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Anyhow, I agree with Gud. We have taken Cannabis past where a lot of it can survive in the wild. I know, I have seen IBLs struggle in my outside garden, and ALL of them need to be staked or they will kill themselves by week 6 no bullshit. They will just flop over and break. No way they can handle wind, not the DANK. Not if they are big. It has developed a totally symbiotic relationship with us. So our responsibilities, and also influence, both are greatly increased with the 'human dependent' types. This is why a lot of elite types have a lot of people bitching about them, producing nanners off them etc. You can't just treat them like anything else.
> Tons of breeders know this full well and are offering elite crosses, much of it crossed to oldschool lines to bring back that ease of growing. Gage is doing it. Bodhi is doing it. People are aware of this. As a grower it is stupid denying this.
> 
> So if you want to take a modern type to full genetic potential, there is a helluva lot more to it than just air water and nutrient these days. Not saying that not taking it to full potential will equal crap herb or a bad looking plant at all! Not saying the grow will suck at all! Just saying, there is a whole next level to aspire to with modern types. I mean the NYCD and me walked a 7 year road, it took 3 to dial her in to perfection where I actually got large yields off it. HUGE yields of dank. It took a while, and what I learned with her didn't pan out to work with all other plants. 3 years, just one type.


I dunno. I find it relatively easy.

I look at it like a horse race. The plant is the horse, and we're the jockey. The first time you ride a horse there is some feeling out. Some horses like to get out of the gate and go, and others start slow and finish fast. Once you have a feel for that horse it's pretty simple though. Get on it, smack it in the ass (or not) a couple times along the way and lead her to the finish line. Some jockeys may be able get a horse home a 1/10'th of a second sooner than others, but if you're riding a great horse it will be a good run no matter who's sitting on it.

A good jockey can't make a thoroughbred out of a mule, though...... no matter how bad-ass you think your skillz are.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful nug shots btw Hamish!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno. I find it relatively easy.
> 
> I look at it like a horse race. The plant is the horse, and we're the jockey. The first time you ride a horse there is some feeling out. Some horses like to get out of the gate and go, and others start slow and finish fast. Once you have a feel for that horse it's pretty simple though. Get on it, smack it in the ass (or not) a couple times along the way and lead her to the finish line. Some jockeys may be able get a horse home a 1/10'th of a second sooner than others, but if you're riding a great horse it will be a good run no matter who's sitting on it.
> 
> A good jockey can't make a thoroughbred out of a mule, though...... no matter how bad-ass you think your skillz are.


Yeah but StOw, you ever consider that you are a NATURAL at it?... Also, to me it is a question of not having quite gone over all the challenges I have set for myself. If you have done that, you have full right to be very comfortable with where you are at as a grower. Anyway, you are a lot better at this than you think. Let me put it like this: Will you sell your soil mix?... No you won't because it is BADASS. Your substrate is perfect so yeah.... We all know Living Organics is a whole different ballgame (me and you at least)  Besides, I know a lot of the shit you know and how hard-won that knowledge was so stop pretending you just water them lol lol lol... I mean little details like how you train in tomato cages all add up to KNOWING YOUR SHIT 

Anyhow, getting to the horses, which happens to be something I actually breed. What do you think I farm mate lol?...

So to make your analogy work, we look at Race Day the same as Harvest Day. It is the end of a journey, a LONG one. We don't breed from shit lines, so each foal has similar genetic potential. Now we hold on to some, and sell some. We are excellent trainers, other people, not so much. This comes in to play from early on, a malnourished horsey at 2 years old from the same stock as a well fed one at same age will be half the size. Potential is already decreased.
Food, water, training, in theory this is all you need. The difference between a winner and a run-of-the mill nice family horsey is HOW you apply those factors.

So it will be a great run if my team did their work properly. And you will PAY for that run Sir, oh yes you will lol. You will pay through your teeth.

So using your own example, I heartily disagree


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> what do you get from my post/pics?


i get dedication & expert gardening & tell it like it is theory !

its what these solo cup growing fake ass wizards cant understand... & in mega canna conjunction dysfunction , it's what these sites allow.

==> which is faux experience limited to weeks & months passed off as expert grow game.

grab a pack of GGG , find some wack phenos , & call it gold.

how would you know gold or platinum when all you ever smoked or grew was shit.... and , no, not the "pnw doo poo clone only" ...but actual shit. compost. garbage.

maybe after 3000 posts , you'll have canna-creds galore , & you'll make us some seeds?

==> with tiny yield. with lanky huge gaps in the nodes. with wack expressions no REAL gardener would use in any line.

least u got that banana cherry flavor thing working ?

thedocta he's making selections from 1000s. im using a face off male i found from 30 beans.

& i'd NEVER talk as much shit as these guys if i didnt know the power of the selected male... but im using a line worked by a pro ! selected a male from 12 different & collected pollen from the two best to test for traits.

how do you do that in a 2x2 tent ? growing out no strains ? and growing out no crosses you make !!!!

im making selections from 100s... & ive several lines now myself.... ultracon og (f3) , merlin & the magik og (f1) , and a few more... using different males i keep under a 400w.

how u keeping males? how you keeping clones ? <== i know u LOST all the elites i sent u !!

^ which i rooted for you !!!
^ which i sent you quickly & professionally !!!

^^ cant even keep clones, these dudes talking 'ish all day.

LMFAO !

& i feel like my space is barely big enough & filled with plants enough to find just a good stunner here & there... running 50 per clip.

its work !
that takes work !

not root bound shit i can see u just crammed into a container. lazy !

how u testing potential like that ?

phenos that would have hit the trash ages ago they're posting on matt riots website, here, there, and everywhere.... like a new incarnation of the legendary "B man".

solo cups.
root bound plants.
breeding in 2x2 tents.

lying, cheating, shit talking w/o ever backing it up.... it all reeks of [email protected] (fake ass grower) genius.

maybe its me.

nah.

doubt it.

pink cheese , 7 years of work & cracking e$ko's shit beans , amazing plant !!!!
View attachment 3156862

my cut of critical sensi star
View attachment 3156864

you want this (gooey breeder , as a result the cubing process this pheno is 96% gooey mom expression)
View attachment 3156865

ultra-confidential OG (f3) , one lamp , one harvest , tastes 10x better than that hermi prone cherry pie !
View attachment 3156868

merlin's magik lemon (mother , now crossed with face off og (bx) )
View attachment 3156871

chocolate romulan w/ my cut of holy grail kush (super kosher leaning) in the background.
View attachment 3156874[/QUOTE]


who are you talking about?


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

It's simply dick waving. And st0w, do give yourself some credit, you are a great grower


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah but StOw, you ever consider that you are a NATURAL at it?... Also, to me it is a question of not having quite gone over all the challenges I have set for myself. If you have done that, you have full right to be very comfortable with where you are at as a grower. Anyway, you are a lot better at this than you think. Let me put it like this: Will you sell your soil mix?... No you won't because it is BADASS. Your substrate is perfect so yeah.... We all know Living Organics is a whole different ballgame (me and you at least)  Besides, I know a lot of the shit you know and how hard-won that knowledge was so stop pretending you just water them lol lol lol... I mean little details like how you train in tomato cages all add up to KNOWING YOUR SHIT
> 
> Anyhow, getting to the horses, which happens to be something I actually breed. What do you think I farm mate lol?...
> 
> ...



Ha! Of course I pick a horse analogy with a guy that knows horses. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2014)

i just want to know if hes throwing jabs at me. i thought we were good...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 19, 2014)

I have the best Molly. Might cross it with 'good golly miss'


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> you could have some damn fine gems,but with the pics you post,and some of the comments you make...it not what i get from you..
> stick to it,dont be fake...not calling you that..if you gonna post pics of things you make,make it worth it..not just for today,but tommorow,and the next day too...
> it's more than just us that will see these post,way after we are gone,or have just moved on....dont take my harsh text,as a bashing...more of a wake up.
> 
> ...


You grow boy! How you liking the grokashi? Do you also use your own EWC?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2014)

ill take the text as a bashing...lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Really? You sure have dropped quite a few lengthy essays .... enjoying your swim? lol
> 
> No doubt greenghost's mendo won't make a magazine cover, but his presence at a smoke-in wouldn't bring the house down, I'm fairly certain. Not sure at all about you and your 2 'peeps'.



much respect to amos! thanks man...


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You grow boy! How you liking the grokashi? Do you also use your own EWC?


thanks..

really like it in the earth buckets>>>http://instagram.com/p/nwp3HbAfSa/
^^got a few people on the earth buckets/box.
i have no worm bins,but my buddy has them,and i get some fresh from him,and the rest from the store/garden center.


----------



## kindnug (May 19, 2014)

Madness...

Why so much anger if people are growing such great herb?
Always something bad to say about others grow/skill.



seed creepo ! said:


> okay. gents. & novices. & one or two experts in this thread  ... im off for a smoke sesh.
> 
> here's my afternoon mix of canna shawg.
> 
> ...


Some of that bud could have gone longer,but I'm sure it still does the job.
The last picture or 2 are the most mature buds...
Most of the other buds look like "crystal covered premie", honestly.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> much respect to amos! thanks man...


De nada. 

I figure if you like the smoke enough to make more, I'd probably like it, too. Save me a couple.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2014)

iv only run her once so far but shes def better then how shes being portrayed ...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> iv only run her once so far but shes def better then how shes being portrayed ...


Don't feel a need to justify your grow. Bet the smoke is amazing.


----------



## kgp (May 19, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Madness...
> 
> Why so much anger if people are growing such great herb?
> Always something bad to say about others grow/skill.


I don't see any anger? It seems someone hasn't had their dick sucked in a while. 

Looks like they left as fast as they came. Pun intended.

The Internet forums can be a mixing pot of people and personalities.

Some, develop personas. They act out, put down, portray themselves as god like. When all they want is to be liked by the ones they try to offend.

I don't see anything too impressive here. At least for not all the boasting.

For every loose lipped joe blow, that's doing this and that, there's someone humble that's doing it better. 

The question is why? Some do it for rep, some for hype, some to compensate for being born with a small genatalia.

Some do it for the love... 
For the passion...
For themselves....

Quite entertaining thread.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Well said kgp. It was at least entertainment during work hours. I think there are plenty of great growers on this board, with much to contribute and help one another become better growers. We are all here for the same thing, the love of herb. Eta I find it humorous when someone claims to have a monopoly on good herb. Makes me wonder if they've ever ventured outside to meet other growers


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 19, 2014)

Heard 'HN' is releasing some new GG this weekend.


----------



## kgp (May 19, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Heard 'HN' is releasing some new GG this weekend.


Come on. Spill the beans.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Heard 'HN' is releasing some new GG this weekend.


about time we get back on the GGG info.....thats what the thread is for right?

pic from a GGG grower..
 
GGG info......


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

@RedCarpetMatches 
you may not find MENDO MONTAGE.....but MENDO SUPREMO will give you MM phenos..


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 19, 2014)

too funny with that talk. gotta love it.
the tent brothers with their midget coughs.




david attenborough would call y'all a pack of wild dogs if you had any real bite.
^ sir david to u fuckers.

small minds & just in case : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Attenborough

& genuity , i wish you'd stop flashing those primo nugz my way. making wanna smoke sumthing. ^ even if i counted more than three white hairs.

i heard someone call my name? you looking for seedy creepy ?

little e$ko love. pink cheese. too dank. & the last thing i ever grew from him. ran 15 fems to find this sexy gem. show & grow.

i'd tell you all about my re-veg after flower experiments over 5 dif strains but that'd be wasting your time. uncle buck got you covered in the 4 cola thread.


yo check this... wrong thread & all... but i was inspired today.


this guy. somebody better tell thadocta he shouldn't be showing us his cup winning prieme weed... all those white hairs & shit at 70 days  amnesia haze x face off og


you think RD & the misses gonna stop using dude's gear ? i mean he asked & all... in like 2012. jeesh. these assholes nowadays.

maybe swerve will stop using that pathetic sfv og male with which he keeps a' chucking. i mean, dude... your shit is so iffy bro... stop it already.

dear gage... please take a line to f3 or beyond... like grape stomper... & name a pheno after my chick's pet name ...gape hole stomper 


u know one thing i like about thadocta... he told soma to fuck himself for lying about nycd & trying to fake the real east coast sour ...canna publicly.

kinda cool if u ask me.
dicks. big & small. come in all packages.

10 , 12, 11, packs of 5, 3, or even singles if ur frisky.

smoochie !


----------



## haulinbass (May 19, 2014)

Rare dankness and miss are some "breeders" id just like to say karma is a muther fucking bitch too and you deserve every bit of it assholes.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

i got me a pack of archive oragon lemons in soil now.
had to,got a few of his beans.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

More rambling nonsense and posting of white trash. Stay classy with that early ganja.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> More rambling nonsense and posting of white trash. Stay classy with that early ganja.


samething you doing,so whats the matter with it?

gud has said good & bad things about GGG.......what are you here for?


----------



## kindnug (May 20, 2014)

Trading some of my Triangle Kush x Bodhi Golden Triangle(TK bx) to my buddy for 5 Mendo Supremo. He said the other 5 contained 2 females that had good yields + some purple.

He thinks I'm just giving him 5 for 5, but I'm going to surprise him with 50.
I ended up with over 10 thousand TK bx beans.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2014)

hope you find some good out of them MM
 

got me a few eggs on the way of these...
 
after the room has been eradicated of bugs.......


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

For GGG info but we seemed to get off track. They are of interest to me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Trading some of my Triangle Kush x Bodhi Golden Triangle(TK bx) to my buddy for 5 Mendo Supremo. He said the other 5 contained 2 females that had good yields + some purple.
> 
> He thinks I'm just giving him 5 for 5, but I'm going to surprise him with 50.
> I ended up with over 10 thousand TK bx beans.


LOL... Fantastic deal!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 20, 2014)

kgp said:


> Come on. Spill the beans.


We'll see come Saturday  I'll tell right after my order goes through!


----------



## madininagyal (May 20, 2014)

don't be a bitch spill the bean it's bright moments that coming back i've ordered one pack today they was'nt have any abve and beyond left so simon told me bright moments was availaible so i order right away


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 20, 2014)

Really don't know yet mam^ 

I was told via email that there's going to be some 'fire in your hole' dropping Saturday. Follow @seedvaultofcalifornia on Insta. Have a nice evening guys/gals.


----------



## kgp (May 20, 2014)

Oh... Then I already know. Not for me ... 

But good luck!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 20, 2014)

kgp said:


> Oh... Then I already know. Not for me ...
> 
> But good luck!


Is it some GS crosses? I tried to dig but got nothing.


----------



## kgp (May 20, 2014)

Banana puff, royal flush, and grape stomper bx. Extremely limited. Better have good luck or deep pockets!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2014)

yea good luck bidding. shits gets expensive fast. like someone running bids up on purpose.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea good luck bidding. shits gets expensive fast. like someone running bids up on purpose.


If you only knew some of the snipers... These guys are beyond obsessed with rarities. One fella bought out an entire line of 10 limited packs on Dankbidz... Too much money, too little talent, it happens often.


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2014)

kgp said:


> Banana puff, royal flush, and grape stomper bx. Extremely limited. Better have good luck or deep pockets!


or ask simon directly ^^ because i think they will go very fast


----------



## urban1026835 (May 21, 2014)

ok this thread took a shit tun im out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> ok this thread took a shit tun im out.


Actually pretty average for an RIU thread other than personal journals. Much as I have gained from this place, there are other networks devoid of any BS I am enjoying a lot more. Not as busy by far, but incredibly pure information streams. PM me if you are interested in joining us for some grown-up conversation with intimidatingly good growers.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2014)

6 weeks and some days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

Damn that looks insane mate. I want some. 

OK wish me luck fellas... day 4 of my yearly gap from herb, 3 and a half more weeks to go. First few days are rough. I can feel it slowly oozing out my system. Damn did I over do it. 

After toking only super-strains the last year and feeling what it is like taking a break... I would indeed like to challenge the notion of reefer having no withdrawal symptoms. I feel WRECKED. There is a line somewhere and I sure as hell crossed it ROFL.

Next thing I hit will be out of the Gage stable for sure...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2014)

Nice looking plant genuity!

Hamish ..... wtf?? There are a lot of things in life I'd like to take a break from, but weed ain't one of them!! Ha!


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Damn that looks insane mate. I want some.
> 
> OK wish me luck fellas... day 4 of my yearly gap from herb, 3 and a half more weeks to go. First few days are rough. I can feel it slowly oozing out my system. Damn did I over do it.
> 
> ...


tolerance break? Last time I had one was 3 years ago when I went to Europe. Had opportunity to score hash but figured wouldn't be worth it to get in trouble in a foreign land. I really didn't notice any issues, but I was distracted so that may have played apart. 15 days... longest I'd gone in the 6 years of daily smoking up until that point.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

I love the tolerance going down I won't lie about that. Last year the first bong had me seeing geometric patterns sparkling away in my wife's eyes. Waves of joy so powerful my stomach hurt for days from all the laughing. One of those sessions I will remember all my life, so indeed I am looking forward to the reward!!

I smoke to help keep my Aspergers and Bi-Polar Disorder in check. The key word is HELP. Every year, I like to take time where I am standing on only my own two feet. Just to show who's boss. And it is important for me to know I am attaining higher mastery of my own mind, and the only way to REALLY see is to remove the crutch.

So it is a preparation for my yearly 'progress report'. It has been a fantastically crazy one! Quite the roller-coaster for our little circle. Been there for friends in need, had the favor returned tenfold. Time to take stock and see where the road has taken me.

I feel good about this last year. I just really did overdo the dank in the last few months lol... Hey I grow huge trees and I don't sell them so I average up to an ounce a week. That is excluding the hashish...

Ironically, it is sitting on canna forums that helps most. Just being in touch with the Family.


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2014)

my D CURE (blue) and my elephant stomper (pink) outdoor 

3 days olds


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

genuity, that picture is amazing!! looks like some awesome smoke!

MH, good vibes sent your way-hope it is over soon.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Yea I hear ya. Damn an ounce a week? Smoking? That is quite the tolerance. I find I get tolerant to strains but with such high quality gear coming out of my closet, I average probably about a gram to a gram and a half a day. More on weekends. Damn I remember rego days of smoking a half a week. If I didn't work in a professional setting it would be a tad higher


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

When I'm not testing a new chop, I roll 3 fatties ea new day - an am, a nooner/afternooner, and a nightburner [ though nightburning is supplemented by vape hits.] I try not to repeat the same strains more than twice a week, but I've been known to cheat on the extra tasty ones [ ex: c-99 and somango ]

Even w/ certain high tolerance, I always feel the good stuff. But if I want a true assessment of a strains potency, I rely most on feedback from amigos that have reasons that they cannot indulge all day - like...jobs.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 21, 2014)

Ham,
I substitute with alcohol, pain killers, barbiturates, more puss, etc. Love the fam and all but gotta have that vice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

LOL Red... What goes down must come up eh? Especially if it is a yeasty  Oh yeah you did muahahahahaha... Guys only thing... only thing... when I don't toke my username becomes incredibly apt.
TY, an ounce a week to me means 28 joints, so to be fair I toke probably around 32 to 35 grams of good reefer per week. That is an average of 5 blunts a day: I have a fatty after dropping my kid at school, gets me focused enough to plan the day and get going, then a teatime session, usually a gram into bongs because I am busy so BAT BAT BAT just hit 3 in a row which slows me down enough to think about lunch. Around 2-ish it is the Afternoon OG, my head gets NOISY by this time and I am usually not going to be dealing with more people so I can actually get stoned, so I will grab a super-sativa of sorts and get to work. Then after dinner a family chill sesh, and no friggin way I can sleep without toking right in bed lol...
So Red, I deal with it by just not sleeping. Only reason I really ever bother knocking myself out, is it is intensely inconvenient for a family when hubby is making music at high volume after 3 am...

During holidays I can toke that and 20 grams of bubble on top per week easy. People that toke for their heads toke a LOT, herb is very short-acting once you are used to it.

Anyhow, I will have me some dank waiting at the end of it. Going to be GOOD!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

And Amos... I can't resist the tasty ones. What I do is I figure out what is the correct 'vanilla' smoke. For example, Somango and Swazi work well. Toking even a little bit of the Swazi and going to the Somango brings back all the flavors... So you don't get used to it. With the Dream Beaver it was the Afghan Haze x PCK that reset the taste buds.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

I hear ya, MH. A couple of amigas [chicks] dig the taste of Sage n Sour. I can't deny it's an effective late night hitter, but most everything is like dessert after hitting it. I'm finding SSDD to be extremely similar to the pheno of Ripped Bubba that ran last year in every way including taste. Both are good contrasts if needing to hop off the flavor train. It's just so rare that I need to.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

I feel ya mad, I'd smoke more if it wasn't for being a wage slave. Better than pain pills (granted I still need my nerve meds)


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 22, 2014)

^ white trash pill popper

got that :

tent.
90w led.
two tons of big talk.

^ all set to go !

& i see the convo has digressed away from GGG ...so i thought to step it up.

shit , i am a looser , and i was schooling them years ago , giving back , trying new things , experimenting , and sharing information : http://rollitup.org/t/world-cheapest-duct-muffler.378468/
** @ tongihtyou ==> (F)ake (A)ss (G)rower ... i mean with threads like "help me pick my seeds" you are a TRUE grow legend with tons to share.*

this white trash going to work today, running a million dollar biz. no time to be fucking around on my phone like you ladies. & in total control , today , i get to fire a tat'd , lazy, pathetic, playstation playing douche ...about your age. gonna be fun ! i promise to be thinking of you when this clown is packing his bags... no gentile push... nope ...forceful kick straight off the cliff.

no famous head chef around , who u think is running shit?

i was breaking up weed this morning thinking of you & you & you... total fugly i know ...but what you got to show. this one is new. might keep her. might not. wtf... im city living.


here's a little cross i made. just threw this together... NOT !

still call it a chuck ===> that's three years work.

no excuses here... .she got yield , growability , flavor , & more.

grown out 5x... in 3 to one gallons ...this one is getting the chop in < 10 days.

she's stable & bangs... the pistil pounding , aka the pollen rub down , with the fire og male i found coming soon. making my own OG. & you ?

merlin's magik lemon : grand daddy purps x dbl purple dojo x lemon skunk

magic merlin is a cross made by "outlaw genetics" ...released in the early 2000s.

smoke your own cross today major grow dude ?
  

grimace og , cracka-cracka


my grow medium for the last two years ... you pushing those boundaries all the time... NOT.

bah... bah... bah... pill popper ...i see a little sheep ....just another thread & herd follower.

rockwool crutons + coco coir = im not sure anybody is doing this

stance socks ...gardening optional ...they will make you cool though 


dub sack... one elbow dry product every three weeks.

& you my little tent growing hobbit ?


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 22, 2014)

i think imma buy some ggg "classic twist". 

feelin that cross... & the charity.
those dudes do some good work for sure.
not everything. nope. most of it aint for me. 
definitely doing good things that keyplay & crew.

maybe a little more credit for the late jojorizo ? just a touch ?

in the meantime imma crack some grape stomper og (bx) & come back for more play.

the bx done by wheezer.
sure to be a banger.

inspired !!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2014)

seems jojo knew what he was doing. rip jojo!


----------



## seed creepo ! (May 22, 2014)

too funny.
from my fortune cookie.
dumplings & dipping sauce rule !

& a rule of (green) thumb ... ONLY respekt the respectable.

little fixing made this just right & totally apropos for y'all :


~gud


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

Damn creepo, sounds like someone needs a hug, maybe some therapy? I simply try to be constructive, it's far easier to be destructive. I've learned a lot from other growers, will learn more in the future. Im far from a god (particularly since there is no such thing) but I'm gonna give back where I can. Made mistskes, even posted them. been wrong and have apologized. But I guess I'd rather try and help people than front like a hard ass dick. I do find it humorous I've gotten you this worked up


----------



## kindnug (May 22, 2014)

Does Creepo's breath smell like ass from giving her a ring-job or all the bullshit he posts?
Is 1lb every 3wks supposed to impress? How about your bad attitude?

5 Mendo Supremo in root plugs ~3 days I should see some sprouts.


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2014)

about to put these down in the soil,but it looks like they have started the germ already.
 
most of these have split shells..


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> ^ white trash pill popper
> 
> got that :
> 
> ...





genuity likes this.


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

Some people...I don't deny popping pills, having arthritis is no fun. Besides drugs are tools and have a place, just handle your high


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2014)

and another one,how may i help you sir?

nice of you to bump it to the next page......


----------



## greenghost420 (May 22, 2014)

will gage be dropping any more blackberry pie?


----------



## madininagyal (May 22, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> ^ white trash pill popper
> 
> got that :
> 
> ...


i know some people make you mad , i love your part about going to work and the rest but man eat a snickers!!!! you have true breeding skill but you can be a real pain in the ass sometimes.... just show us what you can do with some GGG gears it's what this thread all about so please stop i think they have understand


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> will gage be dropping any more blackberry pie?


 They are working with the creators of Cherry Pie Kush at the moment... Expect the unexpected lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

You fellas don't get it so let me inform you what Gud is doing: He is testing you. Seeing how you hold together. He is teaching you about yourself by forcing a confrontation with your dark side. His life has brought about his particular view, be happy it has been his to live not yours. But he is taking from his standing and reputation and giving you a taste of being ALIVE. Tell me you feel bored with Gud around. He is simply a fella that prefers to LIVE in Edge City. Totally upfront and open. Just like Ken Kesey tried to teach us to live.
No backstabbing or two faced shit with Gud. You gotta appreciate that.


----------



## m4k (May 23, 2014)

All love for the honest and heartfelt comments on this page. I am so appreciative of what you are saying and I promise that we take every single thing to heart. I intend to construct higher levels of organization in our testing and selection process. We stand by what we make and if you have any issues (germ/balls/not satisfactory whatever..) I'll work with you to make sure you find what you are looking for.

My buddies in LA are hooking me up with the old school OGs with the flavor profile that folks are looking for. Bringing back the Skywalker, Ghost, Diamond, XXX, and a few others. .The 92 OG from Florida should be an interesting addition. Also got a Pornstar OG which is a commercial OG going purple should be interesting. We are also bringing back the Daywrecker (9-10 week Original Headband) momma of the Joseph. 

The truth is that the Joseph was called the OG because Loompa said that it was called the Underdawg OG when he first gave it to Key. He confirmed it was the Original Headband cut. Story gets complicated from there. Anyways, because we wanted to go by what was said in public, Joseph OG became the name of the heavy fuel male because it looked like the mother and we wanted to dedicate the male to Jojorizo, who gifted us with almost all of our early stock and blessed us with his genetics and teachings. I'm being adamant about changing the name to just Joseph because his potential is on a different path.

Our goal is to keep getting better and keep breeding what we feel is good. Every seed pack is full of variation, I am the first to admit that, but the variation is what we want to share. Our search is for that rich, full-bodied flavor that hits the soul. The OG flavors only come out in some crosses but when they do they come out with force. The Joseph's chem/diesel flavor will often dominate and sometimes, he does pass on a sweet aroma in some of his offspring but the possibilities for some AAA frost and yield along with top flavors are worth the selection. 

I definitely want to help you out if you aren't satisfied with the phenotypes. But you gotta run the whole pack and not just one or two seeds. If that's not your thing and you felt you were mislead, I'd be grateful to have an opportunity to make it right.

A lot of our cuts seem to have mysterious origins but only display OG qualities as their cut form. When you start breeding into them, lots of ancestral flavors come out. I love anything that tastes like fruit, herbal, earthy flavor and that old school landrace spice, good meditation herb seems to hold more than just one or two distinct flavors. 

I like exploring those nuances as they enter different parts of my body. I look at herb like enjoying a cup of coffee or a new blend of tea. Puffing on a perfectly cured cigar. I know everybody wants the fruity flavors, but that's always around. Mendo Montage does have Grape Soda smells but often its accompanied by some heavy Turkish coffee and black strap molasses flavors. The thicker and darker that flavor gets, the more it centers and grounds my soul.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2014)

I respect the attitude very much, and people say great things about the genetics. I just wish you guys could keep up with demand, apparently I'm just not fast enough to get my hands on your stuff, or I am only interested in the ones that come in extremely limited quantities, one of the two 

I'm sure I'll get my hands on some eventually. I check the mug shop daily, usually multiple times, and I still miss out


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

... Feeling the LOVE m4k! Thanks for stopping by Sir! I know you are INSANELY busy, after finding out what it takes to promote a seed company I am in awe of all you breeders. It sounds tougher than the music biz!

Taking time out and getting on to a new forum when you hardly have time for your own is something we all notice, and deeply appreciate. 

Your attitude is as beautiful as the flowers you create. As always, all my gratitude.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (May 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You fellas don't get it so let me inform you what Gud is doing: He is testing you. Seeing how you hold together. He is teaching you about yourself by forcing a confrontation with your dark side. His life has brought about his particular view, be happy it has been his to live not yours. But he is taking from his standing and reputation and giving you a taste of being ALIVE. Tell me you feel bored with Gud around. He is simply a fella that prefers to LIVE in Edge City. Totally upfront and open. Just like Ken Kesey tried to teach us to live.
> No backstabbing or two faced shit with Gud. You gotta appreciate that.


You like up front and open? Too bad gud wasn't around when you were faking your experience with OGs and claiming to be in the game for 25 years. "I only think of structure when I think OG, not flavor or high". "I know og's, that shit's bunk hyped up rapper bling bling weed, oh wait, I've never really had OG before. Only tried growing it and failed" Lol. Stop being a faker. I love how you analyze gud and pretend to know what his intentions are. As if his reasoning was some test like he's a fucking sensei. He's probably sick of noobs running shit around here and faking experience so they can look cool online. Or idiots pheno picking from a half pack of beans and trying to hype up a seed company that they're dreaming of starting with their 1 pheno from 5 seeds.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2014)

Come now, no reason to get this off track all over again, what's done is done. Can we drop it?

No one was hurt more then feelings, silly things were said on both sides lets just move on and have a nice day.


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2014)

guy's really....


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

much respect @m4k


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2014)

does someone have pics of stomper cross outdoor? planning to put my d cure and my elephant stomper outside and will like to have some grow report


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Come now, no reason to get this off track all over again, what's done is done. Can we drop it?
> 
> No one was hurt more then feelings, silly things were said on both sides lets just move on and have a nice day.


Kind of hypocritical everyone asking to stay on track but no one will say anything to the one who's actually taking it off track. Just a bunch of likes, ass kissing, and dick riding. Funny, I don't need a explanation of what gud is trying to say, I see him calling you all out and roasting many of you who from the looks of it worship the keyboard he types on. Fucking hilarious!

About my aspirare. The majority are coming through with that sweet smell that I git from grape puff, blessings, daybreaker, and charity. 

One has a og smell. Jo must be dominant for sure. I just don't see what is special about a male that throws the same smell and taste with everything you breed him with. I don't get fuel. Id love fuel. I get sweet candy. 

Im not bitching wanting anything. Just giving my opinion. I'll probably be done with ggg after this one. Unless they step there og game. Ive ran loompas headband bx, absolutely nothing, and I mean nothing at all like jo. 

If you had real og, louis is considered one of the best. If you're not bettering the cut, what's the point?

Louie could be improved on by adding structure and yield. Not by changing the terp profile from one side of the spectrum to the other. This is my opinion. Too early to make a concrete judgment yet. Time will tell.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

HAHA...this place is just like the playground.

i get lots of fuel,from the jo x's i run....along with some sweet.
i think it's more of the moms that get used,that pass on things to.


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Yes because being insulted by a stranger who strings together non sequiturs is really just owning and roasting. None of that shits worth replying to, it's more like a child throwing a fit. Engaging with trolls is a stupid waste of energy. I was hoping to learn more about GGG.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

i would look for the GGG site if i was looking for info on something GGG.
that's what i did..

the dude gud,has been doing what he do,for a long time...and talks to all the same way,do not reply to him,if you do not want him to keep it going..

how can one guy/grower on the net,on a weed site,with pics of bud,get under anybody's skin?

people need to come out front and say what they feel,not hide...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 23, 2014)

*Grape Stomper OG *(Restocked at BOG *25 May*!! ) along with more *Diamonds & Dust* & *D-Cure *

*- Limited Releases - *

Peacemaker _[Cindy la Pew x Joseph OG] _
Oak Tree _[Purple Kush x Joseph OG] _
Talisman _[Underdawg/Chemdawg OG x Joseph OG]_
Healing Fields _[Cindy la Pew x Freedom Baby] _

*- New Releases -*

Golden Gage _[Golden Goat x Joseph OG] _
Orange Juice _[COOG x Joseph OG]_
Blue in Green _[Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby]_

Attitude is dropping all the new gear next week, expected Monday/Tuesday ...

Check out the GGG forums for more info' into releases and test grows, pic's, etc. Also BOG store now open over on the Greenpool


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

I'd love to try the golden goat one. Anyone with experience?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd love to try the golden goat one. Anyone with experience?


GandalfdaGreen ran Blue in Green last year, it was a test, not even named yet... I am buying those beans for sure. One of the most epic runs I have seen in my life. I am getting as many packs as I can afford. OUTDOOR RUN!! WOOHOOOO!!!!

I am currently running Golden Gage TY... It is a very, VERY good cross so far. There is one big surprise, an expression of mint aromas over almost all phenos. Couple that with strong citrus, and OG funk. 

Plants are remarkably uniform, I have one oddball pheno that is a bit more sparse than the rest. 10/11 female count. ZERO inter-sexing issues, super vigor. They give you a pure Sat kind of veg period, with this insane satty/kushy bud structure. Imagine a Kush plant where the nodes actually join up and you can get the picture. 

I have a few weeks to go on them, but TY, start saving the money... Because I am buying at least 2 packs and I am telling all my friends to do the same. It will sell FAST. I am making certain of that. She will reward anybody that runs her. Feels like a good Bodhi cross, except not a million phenos, just two main ones. It feels very well tested and tweaked mate. True F1 experience. 

Now that I know they HAVE been tested... m4k you LEGEND. What a nice one to drop in with the rest man. THANK YOU. I have never gotten a pre-release pack before. I feel very, very honored 







All the plants in the foreground are Golden Gage







Topped at node 4, no other work...







This is what I mean with the colas... Starting to stack now.







You want this one. It has a strong Cheesey undertone that totally takes over on a stem-rub, so Amos wants it too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yes because being insulted by a stranger who strings together non sequiturs is really just owning and roasting. None of that shits worth replying to, it's more like a child throwing a fit. Engaging with trolls is a stupid waste of energy. I was hoping to learn more about GGG.


 You are getting to learn about Gage  And also about the canna community at large, about tolerance, your own personal boundaries and comfort-zone. As you say, it is your choice whether or not to inter-act. 
Our culture preaches tolerance. So practice on Gud  Seriously, once you are used to the fella he is one helluva laugh. You guys should really all give each other a shot, I have spoken to all of you and enjoyed the conversations. You are all good people.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

blackberry pie m4k?


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Thanks mate. Sounds awesome. I loved that cheese, shit, skunk funk smell that golden goat has. While I usually have only had a few females of each of my Bodhi strains, I can't say all of them are over the map. As I've stated before, with the four female superstitious I had, they were all nearly identical in structure, smell, taste, and high. Only one stood out with a more bluish tint on the foliage. But with polyhybrids, i expect some variation. TBH, I don't give a fuck. I got no time or patience for nonsense man. Everyone has their days, but it's the Internet dude, I ain't getting worked up over a stranger. But beautiful plants Mad.


----------



## rory420420 (May 23, 2014)

too bad i have so many beans to plant..id grab a pack,and get to it @2018..


----------



## Bullethighway (May 23, 2014)

Hey y'all who is. GUD
I GOT HIT IN THE HEAD YEARS AGO
I CQN READ SOMETHING AND FORGET WHAT I READ
MY HEADS FUCKED
LIKE WHAT THE GAGE CREW IS DOING
WHEN I GET RICH GONNA DRIVE MEET SOME OF THESE FOLKS


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> *people need to come out front and say what they feel,not hide*...


OK. Here's what I feel....

Genetics are a big part of any seed purchase. But do you know what else matters? The people behind the seeds. My first pack of GGG seeds was a let down. Disappointing, but that shit happens. I was willing to buy more packs though because I really like MH and Gandalf, and on top of that SkunkMunky sent me a PM offering to make things right. That kind of customer service means something to me, and I would guess many others. Since then, all I have seen is people that represent Gage (testers), running around this site with their hair on fire ripping anyone that has something remotely negative to say about GGG. If this were my company I'd tell my testers to keep their fucking mouths shut and do their job of growing out, and displaying my genetics. Pissing off potential customers is a bad business move no matter what it is you're peddling. There are a million seed companies vying for business, and 90% of them are quarterbacked by some douche-nozzle like swerve who I would never give my business to no matter how great they claim their genetics are. Bodhi is on the other end of that spectrum, and he gets my respect, and my business.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

so who are these tester?names?
who are they ripping..?

or are you just still mad you put yourself in the shit class?


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Yea I have never understood arrogance or attitude from a business perspective. I deal with clients, sometimes they are a pain in the ass, flat out wrong and annoying. Instead of coming back with the same attitude, I attempt to make things right. Why piss off someone who is paying me, and will recommend me to others? Granted I've learned this the hard way when I sued a difficult client for non payment, but cooler heads prevailed, the situation was remedied and a relationship was salvaged.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> so who are these tester?names?
> who are they ripping..?
> 
> or are you just still mad you put yourself in the shit class?


Well, you for starters. I take no offense to what you feel about my growing abilities, but carrying on for pages like a teenager would piss me off if I were the owner of this company. My opinion only, but you're not the type that I would want representing my business. Professionalism isn't you're forte. They may as well have some wanna be gangsta like Gud sporting their wares.

I also felt MH was out of line getting all over kgp for his honest feedback..... and I said as much when it happened. He at least had the common sense to admit he was out of line and moved on. You on the other hand seem to prefer the juvenile pissing matches.

Carry on.....


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> so who are these tester?names?
> who are they ripping..?
> 
> or are you just still mad you put yourself in the shit class?


I never claimed to be the smartest man but I think he's talking about you. Lol

And im I'm guessing it might have to do with liking your boyfriends post about him bring a white trash pill junkie. 

A tad bit racist and maybe a bit offensive. Seeing he has medical issues and all.

I am a great example of what he's saying here. I spoke honestly about my results of ggg. Several ggg testers jumped my ass. 
Doesn't that go against everything ggg is standing for?

My opinion is valid. I don't need anyone to try and discredit what I say. Make me out to be a liar, a shitty grower, or a kid.

people's opinions of me on here don't matter. I know who I am. I speak my feelings. No sugar coating. I am a man of my word with honesty, morals, and ethics. 

Nothing anyone can say would offend me. But I dont like to see others being offended. That is why I made this post. 

Treat people with respect. You are not better than anyone.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You fellas don't get it so let me inform you what Gud is doing: He is testing you. Seeing how you hold together. He is teaching you about yourself by forcing a confrontation with your dark side.


With all due respect, do you actually read what you type sometimes? Why are you the apologist for every dickhead that smokes the same brands of pot you smoke? I dig your skills, MH, and have followed you for a long time, but I honestly have no idea how you could post such tripe..........unless.......oh, wait....are you testing us ?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

yea guds not testing shit, hes TALKING shit, get your head out of your ass MH. can i get any release info on blackberry pie?


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

I don't get it either Amos, half this thread is trash unfortunately to begin with. Eta not even sure why this shitican started


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> If this were my company I'd tell my testers to keep their fucking mouths shut and do their job of growing out, and displaying my genetics


Yep.



genuity said:


> or are you just still mad you put yourself in the shit class?


I'm certain that post led to many purchases of GGG.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

show me one post,by me talking s%^t to someone.........waiting

i like the post with the pics.........damn me to hell for it.

show some post of someone(me)talking s%^t....

and if you think im not gonna reply,to a post about me....then you are wrong.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> show me one post,by me talking s%^t to someone.........waiting
> 
> .


Look up for this: 
genuity said: ↑
or are you just still mad you put yourself in the shit class?


Nice of you to spell it s%^t the 2nd time around.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

uh oh, i sense a split personality....


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i just made mendo montage f2 s1's!


maybe i should like this post.............


Amos Otis said:


> Look up for this:
> genuity said: ↑
> or are you just still mad you put yourself in the shit class?
> 
> ...


so are you on troll stroll,or what..

whats you point?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

that post was a joke, why u mad bruh!

everyone knows i dont breed fems yet...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> maybe i should like this post.............
> 
> so are you on troll stroll,or what..
> 
> whats you point?


Lo siento [ sorry ]. If you didn't get it, you won't get the explanation either.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

HATE! i aint got time fo dat!


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that post was a joke, why u mad bruh!
> 
> everyone knows i dont breed fems yet...


c'mon man.....


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

This thread is more catty than a group of middle school girls. For fucks sake, it's kinda humorous while being sad


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> c'mon man.....


what?


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

and not one of these post are showing any GGG info,just hate for someone they do not know...

GGG update comeing soon


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> GGG update comeing soon



Frankly, I could give a s%^t. The vibes put off by the people who claim to know it best ended any interest I had.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> out of here


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Frankly, I could give a s%^t. The vibes put off by the people who claim to know it best ended any interest I had.
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> out of here


glad i made know/no/non//nada claims...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm not buying gage gear. 

I have been reading this thread since the first day, what a horrible representation of the business. If I had any part in their business I would be asking for this thread to be closed as it's not what I would want the world to see. Fuck I would be paying RIU to take it down and to make sure if another one starts it doens't end up like this cluster fuck.

Honestly this thread is like a bunch of wound up prepubes arguing about video games or something, not what I would expect from people smoking good cannabis. 

I said what I said about this staying on track not to call anyone out or defend anyone KGP, just to try and stop it from turning into this AGAIN, I completely agree with everything you have to say regarding OG's and what have you, I think you took me the wrong way. I was just saying it's not particularly the time and place, especially when both sides have said their point... and I thought moved on. Apparently not.


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2014)

@Mr.Head 
I understand. I quoted you because you were the most recent. My reply was not directed to you in any way. Have a good memorial weekend.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

Boys seriously, I am super un-stoned and about to ask Sunni to join us on this thread. There will be bans, threads will get locked. I am trying my best to be tolerant here. Seeing everybody's side and working to get you kids to connect. WTF. Do we not have an enemy in common already?! Is it not enough being persecuted for setting plants on fire and inhaling?

I want to be direct with each of you:

Genuity, my friend, you are a little above all of this. The people that matter know who you are and love you for what you do, the rest of them do not matter. You already choose to not be part of the canna biz simply because you prefer purity to status or even a reliable income. What is happening here, it is polluting your mission. Don't let these fellas get under your skin. You are an inspiration mate. 

Gud, you fucking nutter ROFL... We can all but wish to have your total freedom some day. It threatens lots of people, semi-sheep that cannot understand why you do not conform to the hippie mold. They will always lose their pips because you do not fit the generic dope-smoker picture that they would love to tell the world we all are. PEACE MAN... Like... whoaaaaa... Just keep on keeping on. I know your meds reach a lot of people and do a lot of good. Never change, keep sayin it like it is. 

Amos, you need to seriously, SERIOUSLY, grow up a tad. How you went after Brek on the Bodhi thread, how you just FLIP with zero warning... You need help man. You have an inability to let sleeping dogs lie. You go picking at sores where it really is not needed. You must be one insecure fella. Seriously, Amos, I have been watching you for months. You like to talk off a pedestal, you talk AT people not to them. I find it highly disrespectful and quite shameful really. Stop picking fights and then pretending you are the nice guy JUST because you got others to freak out more. No matter how much people try to find a peaceful resolution, there is Amos, like a little kid using a short stick to tickle a lion's balls. 

StOw, what can I say. Leading by example as always. We can all take a cue from your humble, interested and caring attitude. Thanks for ALWAYS trying to understand what the other person is saying, and responding accordingly. You also measure out your emotions just right. Much respect. Pro sports must do some good. 

GreenGhost... I have to say I think you jump in on arguments where there is no need. You are a very high-energy cat, that is to be greatly admired. I just think it can be spent a bit differently than arguing with us old jaded hippies. You are young and definitely heading places. Forget the BS. Focus on the DANK. You are a very intelligent person, I do not understand why that immense intellect needs to be put to use in arguments?

Tonight You... Man, it must SUCK for you on this thread. Of all people here I just feel sorry for you man. You don't have any beef with anybody, but I can tell this is REALLY getting under your skin too. I always feel shit for the nice guy sitting in the corner listening to everybody else go off at each other. So thanks so much for sticking it out as long as you have. Just hanging about, being normal. I really do appreciate it mate.

SkunkMunkie... MASSIVE RESPECT. I don't know how you find the time, but you always do. Thanks for bringing the good info to the table. And always that super-calm vibe too. 



Fellas, I think we can all see how the people that actually REALLY represent Gage conduct themselves. That would be m4k, and Skunkmunkie. The rest of us are being pretty fucking damaging to them. I speak to Munkie often, and let me tell you the guys at Gage are working their fingers to the bone. 

I heard today they even design and print their own packaging. EVERYTHING is done in-house. So there they are, a team of 4 people if you include Bank Of Gage, working themselves to exhaustion to bring us great genetics. And here we are, pissing all over their good name. 

I got so upset I had to go split logs. I actually split my chopping block. First log. So yeah. You guys are making me feel a tad overloaded. Which is fine, a lot is going to get done tomorrow manual labor wise. 

But please now. Like I said, you are all great people and should be able to get along just fine. So please try. 

I really have no need to remind you fellas that we are within a hair's breadth of this thread being locked. Ask Gud what happens when shit goes too far.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Fuck it, I'm not buying gage gear.


And who could blame you? If I was you and I didn't know m4k and Munkie and the rest, I would feel the same.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

conveniently left out kgp.... 

i put up a smoke report of guds pink cheese....check it out!


----------



## rory420420 (May 23, 2014)

no thread lock! i havent planted my ggg beans yet!


----------



## m4k (May 23, 2014)

What's your vibe at? 

Our goal is to apply our lives in every aspect that is health. It involves taking a critical look at ourselves, in all aspects. So when we create stress, how do we change the source of the stress? Obviously the stress in this thread is created by everyone.. the first person to let go wins, easier said than done.

There's no reason to be upset here because we all have different preferences and I can't blame anyone for not liking what I like. I can only continually improve my work so that I can reach out to those people.

That rich old funkadelic is what we got. We will be working several lines with moms that are the real designer OGs from LA. But when these mommas hit that Super Silver Haze it's going to be hard to predict the direction they'll take.

I offer my help to anyone that wishes to have our support. If you feel like you have something to offer us, or make us better, GGG welcomes your energy and suggestions. Let's harmonize rather than divide, especially when it comes to the herb that we live and die for.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

new set of soon to be nice plants,some old GGG & some new,and some non GGG.
 

my last run of ch.ak x og was damn good.


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Ah man, I am fine. It's just weird how shit can get like this. I like most of you folks even having the pleasure of meeting some from this board and others and really don't get why we act this way. I'd bet if we were chilling in a park or meet up, busting out joints, we'd probably have a great time and enjoy each others company. I was interested in Gage gear, still am, but damn this thread took a turn for the worst


----------



## rory420420 (May 23, 2014)

hmmm..how bout the weather..been real nice out..think im gonna go dig a few holes sunday for my outdoor patch.the lucky girls are 3 to 4ft inside right now might dig an extra hole for my ltXog jo.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

m4k, half of the problems are your strain descriptions describing the pheno found once in 2+ packs! i myself want og and those seem to be the rarity. use your testers more wisely in my opinion. describe the phenos that are the norm. thanks for listening!

while i got your attention i need blackberry pie, any info is appreciated!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 23, 2014)

Problem with public forums is level of public access and so many different ages, cultures, countries and back grounds mixed together in one giant melting pot. People will clash it's human nature. But aren't we all just stoners here?? We should really rise above petty pointless fall outs.

No one should have an ego over growing this sacred plant, you're only a god to your grow room/garden. Your not a god to your fellow growers and piers lol. Weather you've got one, five or fifty years experience we're all aiming for the same common goal. Passion & love for the worlds favorite plant. If someone has just started you give that person a hand up, as the more people who grow the more people there will be that will fight for that right. Respect each other more and we can all evolve for the better .

Anybody who needs to know more about what the breeding team are working on, or if you need strain advice or release news, seed issues or just to shoot the shit & chill, then come by our forum. We aim for a mature and chill spot with like minded individuals. No matter who's brand gear your running feel free to post some of your work and get to know the community. No hate but love & tolerate and get to know real people who aren't just throwing their dick around to look cool lol 

All feedback is welcome and I know there has been some bad blood in this thread. We don't encourage that fanboy kinda thing and our testers should know they are represent the GGG brand - people will ask questions, it's what these tests are for. And if somethings not right it needs to be addressed and it will get worked out professionally. Keyplay & M4k are always working to improve upon their work and it all counts for their notes. Everybody has different tastes and we all enjoy our own likes, but there isn't any need to hate on someone for not liking what you like .


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hmmm..how bout the weather..been real nice out..think im gonna go dig a few holes sunday for my outdoor patch.the lucky girls are 3 to 4ft inside right now might dig an extra hole for my ltXog jo.


i can feel you bro i will also do it but mine ain't tall as yours they only have 5 days old , you gonna make some monster grow outside will you do it with supersoil?


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2014)

Couple pics of aspirare. Getting early frost. Looks like the og pheno ( I hope )


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2014)

Look at the difference in node spacing from the plant on the left and right. I'm thinking tossing the bitch with 8 " gaps. She was the runt, but actually grew the tallest. Super stretch, tall and lanky.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Boys seriously, I am super un-stoned and about to ask Sunni to join us on this thread. There will be bans, threads will get locked. I am trying my best to be tolerant here. Seeing everybody's side and working to get you kids to connect. WTF. Do we not have an enemy in common already?! Is it not enough being persecuted for setting plants on fire and inhaling?
> 
> I want to be direct with each of you:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words MH, but I'm as guilty as anyone for derailing this thread, sooooooo.

Genuity: when its all said and done I really have no beef with you. There are some things that we will have to agree to disagree on, but beyond that its all cool in my book. Your plants/pics are all wonderful looking and healthy, so for that I tip my cap to you.

I will leave this thread be so that it can stay focused on GGG gear. I'm not growing any ATM, so why be a distraction? I do have to ask though, did I miss something between Amos and brek? I read most of what transpired (I think), and I didn't find Amos to be the agitator in that exchange. Quite the opposite actually. I have no dog in this fight, and it's really just petty on line stuff (like the last few pages of this thread), but I don't think the criticism being thrown at him is warranted.

Anyway, good vibes to you all and have a fun-filled long weekend!


----------



## rory420420 (May 23, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> i can feel you bro i will also do it but mine ain't tall as yours they only have 5 days old , you gonna make some monster grow outside will you do it with supersoil?


im thinking i will ammend the soil,but ill be able to feed and top dress once a week...ive got a kali mist also im putting out when shes 4ft..should be 14ft by fall!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

I would like to apologize to m4k, Skunkmunkie, Keyplay, Sy at BoG, and the rest of the Gage boys. I brought your company to light in an atmosphere where perhaps the good guys should not be represented. Munkie, you are right, the interwebs is one helluva crazy place. 

I love the Gage family. I am grateful to them for many, many reasons, most importantly being the friendships that are growing. 

This is why I created this thread. I felt that everybody on this planet deserves to feel the love I have felt as a direct result of dealing with the Gage fam. It is a blessing. It has enriched my life, it has enhanced the quality thereof. Munkie, it is going to be hard for me to not become a 'fan boy'. You treat me very well. It is a deep loyalty I feel, and Genuity feels the same thing.

Genuity, I have learned that this loyalty puts us at risk of strong emotional reactions. As somebody that in reality DOES represent Gage Green, me and you cannot afford hot emotions. The last thing we want is bad vibes over this movement we love (Gage is a movement back towards love and respect guys, it is more than just weed). 

This thread was a bad idea. Quite frankly, it is stretching Gage's resources (Munkie's time is a resource fellas) and creating tension during what is an exciting time for them. Tomorrow is a new drop. 

But what is done is done. It is here now. 

So may I make a request? Can we all perhaps get together and BY NAME just straighten things out. On a personal level. Up front and in public the way we have argued.

So to the rest of you:
Genuity, I could see you getting frustrated. I apologize for not having your back. I ignored it and that was wrong. I should have been there for you to ease the tension. 
StOw, it is unfair of me to hold you up as an example. You are a friggin good one though. But going 'hey everybody this guy is better than you fellas' is wrong. We could all see that. I was acting like a high school teacher. Bad style. 
Amos, yeah I must admit I enjoy picking on you in subtle ways. I don't know why. Also not cool of me I know. Gotta come out and say it straight. 
Gud, you can stand up for yourself 100 percent. I should not have gone and meddled trying to explain somthing people are going to understand eventually anyhow. It only served to divide us all even further. Putting you in a tougher spot and all. Reflecting on it, never actually a good move standing up for any body. 
kgp, We might have had our disagreement, but I like how you think and I admire your work. I really should make an effort to get to know you better, I did promise I would. Also looking back on this thread, I think you are the fella that handled a strong opinion the best. See you on your next thread. 

I feel a responsibility towards this thread. I have asked for some help getting all the info I need, and I will be putting together a little package to share among the testers so we are a little more prepared. I feel responsible for bringing accurate information forward. I accepted the testing gig with open arms, and I am taking it very seriously. 

If it means some extra work, I really do not mind. If the general public expects us testers to have all the information, well, I will make sure I have all the information. 

So to eveybody - My final apology is for stating 'that I am not officially affiliated with Gage' which was in a sense a shrugging off of responsibility (one I did not expect) which was total BS. I now accept that responsibility, and will be working diligently to fix the damage caused as a direct result of me creating this thread.

I love all of you.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2014)

good replys.....

m4k & keyplay...i grow these guys beans,cause they are good guys in my eyes....
i talk to m4k on a reg,he knows how i stand.i was growing GGG befor testing for them..i'm no rep,and no one is,but m4k & keyplay. i'm just a grower of the fine genetics they bless me with.

ham,you have not done any wrong at all,this thread is good,and it's what happens to most bean company threads...

stOwandgrow,never had any bad things to say about any post i have seen you make,all good info by my eyes..
kgp...you may want to try some DOG<<<<very og>>>>but not GGG

old run of *plat.bubba x joe og
 
 *
popping more of these real soon.
 
these are some powerhouse smoke,very strong on the mind & body.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

Drooooool....


----------



## mani7777 (May 26, 2014)

how to make this strawberry hash its in delhi india but can't find it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

mani7777 said:


> how to make this strawberry hash its in delhi india but can't find it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

WHAT??? Strawberry charas???? That would be because the Strain Hunters took seeds to Parvati and fucked up your land races... It will be nice for a few years, the what happened here in South Africa, the recessive shit surfaces and you lose your good ganja.


----------



## mani7777 (May 27, 2014)

need to score strawberry hash give me contact details


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2014)

Right on. If I was in India this is what I would do: Find a hippie traveler, most knowledgeable are German, French and Israeli. They will know where the quality is. 
When searching for the top grades, look for where Dollars or Euros are spent mate, not Rupee...


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2014)

out of all these beans,im really only wanting the ch.ak x og...i know the rest will be good,but the ch.ak x og is some damn fine nug.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2014)

Soooo.... anybody have any info on the new strains.. Hands on experience with like crosses? Solid info on the gs og?!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2014)

got my lemon thai X og jo and some pepper swazi beans today! took forever..will be popping them most likely @The End of the month..got alot going on in my grow right now..anyone got some hints/experience on these strains?


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> got my lemon thai X og jo and some pepper swazi beans today! took forever..will be popping them most likely @The End of the month..got alot going on in my grow right now..anyone got some hints/experience on these strains?


i seen one grow of the LT X OG..the grower did not like it.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 3, 2014)

i seen hams grow..he seemed to like it..very crystally..hope mine turns out good....


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2014)

my bad,it was a LT/C99 grow i seen...

but hams was very nice.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 4, 2014)

gpuff day 30


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

looking good,real good..
right on time,they are bout to get some good smells going on..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah the LT x Jo is a heavy Jo leaner most of the time... Pure OG dank, solid ass yielder too, about to put the last beans through their paces myself, they are kicking ass, vigorous little things 

A nice surprise, 7-week finisher in the Salvador x Mendo Montage. Grape and Orange Soda to the max.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i seen hams grow..he seemed to like it..very crystally..hope mine turns out good....


A little preview of what she can do lol lol lol...

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1675&start=40

You are going to love that run Rory. Can't wait to see the pics man, hoping these give your Potroast and Stella a run for their money hehehehe... G'ddamn those ladies have some RUDE trichome action going on... BOOOoooIIiIiinnnGGG!


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

she is looking good.

*prolific kush
 

Absolute blue x joe og
 

*


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2014)

checked it out ham..gonna be nice for sure!..i may rearrange plans and start sooner than expected..


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2014)

genuity i've bought bright moments recently do you think if i got grape stomper og they will be a lot of different pheno or i can expect to be a little similar?? because i want to buy stomper og but diamond and dust are something really tempting and i'm gonna be low on money because of my outdoor (where i lives when i want to do supersoil i've to make order for it asap my light mix, my growshop in my country love to make money with chemical nutrient .... )

i'm planning to do 5 strain this year outdoor:
- og grape krypt from dna limited: 2 clone from my keeper ogk#1 in 50l smartpot

-d-cure from gage green genetics: 5 actually germed about 2 weeks old i will see how much female i got and will put them in 25l smartpot if i got more than 2 if not 50l if they're big enough

- elephant stomper from hazeman: 5 germed same age and same grow as d-cure

-kushberry from dna: 1 mother they gave me after taking some clone 50l smarpot

-og kush from dinafem: also a mother my friend gave me after taking clone 50l smartpot

all in subcool supersoil that i have starded to cook last week plan to transplant everyone july,1 in their smart pot everyone will be in 12l pot with all mix and wormcasting and voodoo juice+piranha+b-52 till time to transplant 

since i know ogk,kushberry and og kush are strong indica high can i expect a more euphoric an energetic high from my d-cure and my elephant stomper? because i want a sativa daytime smoke that finish fast flowering and that are from gage green

thanks for your reply pals


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

i think BM will be more on the grape stomper side,so that would/should be your sativa head rush type high..

D-cure...the ones i did,was very hard hitting,not a full on sativa head bang,but a whole body sativa effect type,full of flavor.

ES i would think gonna give you a nice head rush to.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2014)

d-cure in blue , elephant stomper in pink
i've got one of the d-cure that are behind because i was thinking ishe was a runt but i haven't see that it's main roots had suffer from heat and almost dried i save her in time i think 
the other d- cure except for 3# and #4 are somewhat slow but weather ain't nice those time they suffer from some trip and the wind awfully strong this years make me wonder if they will be well outdoor... might start the other bean just in case indoors and if i see they got too much trouble grow outside i will put them indoor and replace them outdoor by the other elephant stomper don't want to loose them like that if someone grow d-cure before even indoor any help will be great 

elephant seem to be like her mother a good outdoor strain even under the same fact that make d-cure suffer they seem to be ready for anything


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2014)

genuity said:


> i think BM will be more on the grape stomper side,so that would/should be your sativa head rush type high..
> 
> D-cure...the ones i did,was very hard hitting,not a full on sativa head bang,but a whole body sativa effect type,full of flavor.
> 
> ES i would think gonna give you a nice head rush to.


you made me change my mind instead of popping more elephant bean i'm gonna pop some BM and actually left my d-cure indoor because she seem weak for outdoor


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone have pictures of the Grape Stomper OG


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> you made me change my mind instead of popping more elephant bean i'm gonna pop some BM and actually left my d-cure indoor because she seem weak for outdoor


 That is just the SkunkVA (Chemdawg) viney structure. Give them up to 4 weeks veg and watch them explode after that. All these genetics will explode outdoors into fantastic, huge bushes. What is your latitude? This determines what happens when moving outside, whether plants go straight in flower or still veg etc...
Wait... hang on... Mumbai area or do I remember wrong?...


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 5, 2014)

is the GS OG drop happening when the promo is live?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

Seedsman.com has their new strains listed as out of stock.
They must have received the same drop?


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 5, 2014)

.. because the company hasn't released the strains yet


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I know, I was just pointing out that Seedsman has them too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 5, 2014)

The Grape Stomper OG Is going to stocked at 9am attitude time. So figure out their time zone conversion to yours. I'm going to have to stay up all night to try and get some


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh i thought you were confused on why multiple sites are listing them, yet they aren't in stock lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 5, 2014)

Have any experience with the gsog?? I too think I'll be up all night waiting on those, hope it's worth it!


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 5, 2014)

Still nobody with any info on the new strains either?! Can't decide between the oily looking Salvador to make oil with or the oak tree


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going to >try< to get a couple packs of Talisman or Oak Tree, undecided yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

That drop sold out last week. I think the rare packs lasted under an hour.
Elite genetics tend to not lay about for long fellas. Talisman and Oak Tree I think we can forget about...

I think the same is going to go for the drops with the 'tude and all the rest. All the limited releases are going to go in seconds...

Happy Sniping fellas! May the packs you deserve find their way to your vault!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> is the GS OG drop happening when the promo is live?


The GSOG is not on the list of new releases no. Not all testers feel it suits Gage, I know one test came out with insanely low yields so she might not be suited to every method of growing. 

Gage will only release gear that meets ALL their requirements. This is a copy-paste from the Gage Green Mission Statement:

'Gage Green Genetics improves upon the world's legendary and elite cannabis phenotypes. All hybrids undergo extensive selection trials to ensure the development of champion varieties. Our hybrids are high yielding and vigorous for the new and seasoned growers alike. Our collection includes the rare and authentic clone-only genetics from all over the world. Patients deserve access to potent connoisseur genetics. With Gage Green Genetics, you will discover your own unique champions.'


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 6, 2014)

The GS OG was on the list at attitude and I see it's not up with the rest of the genetics. It was what I was waiting for.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 6, 2014)

Well boys and girls it said the GS OG was out of stock and when I clicked on the image it said 10's were in stock. Guess who just snagged a pack of GS OG  Super fucking stoked right now, just need their shit credit card system to process it's taking forever.

Says they are in Stock now, get em while you can. I must have clicked it at the perfect time.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 6, 2014)

.. and they are still in stock lol.. the oak tree is gone though.. Hope this gsog is worth my time, I've seen horribly low yields with og before


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL... well hot damn, that is a surprise to me. But then again, the list I was looking at was clearly labeled as the BANK OF GAGE drop. My bad. 

I need to get high. I really don't pay proper attention when quite as straight as this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> .. and they are still in stock lol.. the oak tree is gone though.. Hope this gsog is worth my time, I've seen horribly low yields with og before


To get a great yield from a Jo cross is easy. You simply have to harness the stretch to your advantage. Top and train your girls. I really like LST for maximizing yields on Jo crosses. 
An easy method that doesn't take too much time:
Veg out to 4 or 5 nodes, then top the plant. Gently tie branches down so the tips are LOWER than node where it joins up. You can leave the top 2 branches un-trained at first. The tied down branches will make strong shoots. Veg another few days to a week if in a hurry, careful for vegging too long though. You can remove the ties if you get strong shoots, or leave them. Soon as these trained bushes build momentum back up you better have the space to tie them down some more so watch the veg after tying down. If you are planning on taking clones, take from the center shoots of your little bush, these can sometimes cut too much light to the base and end up a little floppy if you don't harden them up.
Even when not cloning, remove floppy little branches low down as you flip to flower. After 10 days in flower, get rid of the useless 'fluff' on the bottom third of your bushes. Perhaps a bit more depending on the PAR reaching down there.

Then kick back and watch each bud reach up and get perfect light. Fields of bud. This room is stacked to around 80 percent capacity and I will still get around .7 GPW from this run. Training can help even the least generous types push the gram per watt barrier and sniff it's woo-woo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

Your alternative is a nice strong mother and a SoG style field of MANY small plants. You can pack them much tighter than a Bubba, they tend to not shade their sisters too much. Circulation is a breeze (lol) too they allow air through really well so if numbers are your concern, Jo crosses adapt well to SoG, which is really the only way to go if pulling huge numbers is your main concern. 

Nothing like a kicking Sea Of Green  Just always such a spectacular sight.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah Seedsman must have sold them out immediately.
They were supposed to send me email when Gages gear dropped.

Oh well!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 6, 2014)

just copped some Grape Stomper OG


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Yeah Seedsman must have sold them out immediately.
> They were supposed to send me email when Gages gear dropped.
> 
> Oh well!


Bro don't worry. I am the world's worst sniper. I miss ALL the rare gems I really look forward to. Now, I kinda just gave up on actually achieving it while I figure out my strategy muahahahahahaha....

But yeah. I know that feeling.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The Grape Stomper OG Is going to stocked at 9am attitude time. So figure out their time zone conversion to yours. I'm going to have to stay up all night to try and get some


woke up early to buy it before it gone on attitude and also hit a pack of diamond and dust at gage bank

with that i will have gem to find till next year

hope attitude ain't make more promo i'm starting to became a seed whore lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

Amos you don't pay much attention. Bodhi thread post is relative to my satisfaction levels, this one relative to my cognitive function. Two non opposing concepts. In the battle of wits, you, Sir, need to stop walking in un-armed. It is starting to look bad.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 6, 2014)

I hear you Madininagyal my seed list is getting pretty ridiculous. 

Hopefully with this I find the grape flavour I am looking for. 

I got like 200+ seeds right now, I start maybe 5 every 6 months lol. I'm set for a long long time. My opinions have changed on some of the breeders so I will hesitate to run their gear again, *aheM* Medman hermies *ahem* that's like 60 beans or so, and about $100 wasted to learn the lesson "don't buy something to support someone domestic, without proper due diligence".

I'll be running my Grape Stomper OG's along side some Biker Kush V2.0 from Karma when I start back up after the summer heat dies down. The waiting is going to suck BUT at least I got my hands on them


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 6, 2014)

my order has been shipped lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on the gsog!


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 6, 2014)

Is gage green a holy group? like buddhists?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 6, 2014)

sadhu more like it


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jun 6, 2014)

I got the gsog, madness from world of seeds and blue widow from dinafem. I wanted the gs but wasn't awake in time. It sucked but when a family member saw that I missed it they offered to buy the gsog for me! Now that's awesomeness!! Today was meant to happen just as it has!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL Apparently I didn't have to wake up at 2am.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL Apparently I didn't have to wake up at 2am.


Lol I have insomnia I was up till 4 am pacific n got my 10 pk Of GS


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm 34 with 4 kids living with us and one of them still in school for another week. My sleep schedule is bad but I have to get a little for their sakes......I wish the sales promos began on Saturday mornings and then I'd be golden! But I'm happy with my digs this go round


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I hear you Madininagyal my seed list is getting pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Hopefully with this I find the grape flavour I am looking for.
> 
> ...


you finally have them lol i think i will have at least my grape flavor i've been searching for so long


----------



## haulinbass (Jun 7, 2014)

Well got about 20 mindscape clones ready to flower( my pheno is pretty streachy) and i have found one stinky ass lemon puff to try as a mommy it shows dark leaves decent sidebranching for still being in a 16oz cup im pretty pumped to run these two.
Still a little worried as for the first time in two years im not runningat least one double dutch plant incaseshit happens lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 7, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> Is gage green a holy group? like buddhists?


 The Monks Of Funk


----------



## mrrager420 (Jun 7, 2014)

Been wanting a pack of Minscape for a while but then I saw Talisman and found out it was limited so I had to 'try' to get it. Pulled the trigger earlier today. Checked the tude a couple hours later and it was out of stock. Funny part is I was actually gonna order yesterday but had to put the money in the bank first. I think the kush gods was looking out for me. Ha


----------



## kindnug (Jun 7, 2014)

I thought I was done using 'tude, but I had to yesterday for couple pk of Talisman.

Hopefully no green tape, hard to resend an item that is out of stock.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)

Assorted SAL x MM bud shots  I will get some Golden Gage pics up next week or so. Some Cornerstone ladies just put in to flower too. And then my next Gage journey... *Salvation*  Looks EEEEEPPPIIIIICCCCCC


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2014)

#6 is my favorite, all are great shots Hamish. Well done sir.


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2014)

very nice ham.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking gorgeous Mad. Looks lovely!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Fellas  MAD respect to Gage for creating this lovely type. That Mendo daddy, wow wow wow...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Monks Of Funk


study the tao of thai(buds)?


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2014)

im gona try these guys around my neck of the woods i havent heard of the genetics but man it looks like im missing out i defenitly want that underdog cross gota say there page looks dope!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so in this next round


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 10, 2014)

Why no new Mendo Montage? Is there any info from the guys in the know? Gage going to drop an F3? I should have ordered the f2 a long time ago as soon as it came in stock been regretting for like 2 years lols


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 10, 2014)

The Mendo poppa passes on most of the beloved Mendo traits like kaleidoscope colors and grape soda flavors. Digging into a Mendo cross will definitely give you a pheno or two that will satisfy all your 'grape punch to the face' needs 

BUT I am going to ask that same question mate, I have been wondering the same thing, NEVER grew Mendo Montage myself and I would love to see her in all her glory...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Why no new Mendo Montage? Is there any info from the guys in the know? Gage going to drop an F3? I should have ordered the f2 a long time ago as soon as it came in stock been regretting for like 2 years lols


actually i've seen more grow about the mendo montage and cross then grape stomper and cross , since i got some stomper cross in bank , i think i'm gonna look for them i ain't seen a bad thread on mendo montage or her cross,seem also to be good yielding


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2014)

mendo supremo is a gem,and has lots of flavor...all day,anytime smoke..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Mendo poppa passes on most of the beloved Mendo traits like kaleidoscope colors and grape soda flavors. Digging into a Mendo cross will definitely give you a pheno or two that will satisfy all your 'grape punch to the face' needs
> 
> BUT I am going to ask that same question mate, I have been wondering the same thing, NEVER grew Mendo Montage myself and I would love to see her in all her glory...


I had made an order right before the F2 dropped, like a day or two, was with a bank I didn't really feel comfortable having a bunch of orders in the mail with so I left it. By the time my order came they were gone


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 10, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> seem also to be good yielding


The SAL x MM has the most insanely solid nugs, and they are not small. They don't really even shrink much when drying. I agree, a Mendo mom, one or two runs to dial the cut in 100 percent, and yields will be absolutely ridiculous. SoG will knock out numbers most won't even believe. One ounce buds are not going to be very hard with the big phenos...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I had made an order right before the F2 dropped, like a day or two, was with a bank I didn't really feel comfortable having a bunch of orders in the mail with so I left it. By the time my order came they were gone


I can tell a similar story about a dozen times... Stuff left in the cart for too long or another bank coming up with promos, missed out a fair amount I was about to pull the trigger on.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 10, 2014)

thats what drives spontaneity..that threat of "what if this is the last?"..wether its seeds or buying that certain modle sportscar


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2014)

*Fortune Teller*
* 

small tray under 315watt LEC.
*
seedlings are doing good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

It is a brilliant name for the Forum Cut x OG


----------



## kindnug (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my Talisman order with no Green tape.
1 pack is already poppin', ~3 days I should have some sprouts


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 12, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I got my Talisman order with no Green tape.
> 1 pack is already poppin', ~3 days I should have some sprouts


right on, mines in the country but waiting on it to clear customs then they go into a drawer for a few months 

Says signature required which is a first.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 12, 2014)

they wanted signature with my last order..didnt hear the postman,so he left a note..i signed it and left instructions to leave it on the porch..they did,and i didnt have to meet the mailman face to face...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

Salvation seedlings looking fantastic. Fat healthy little things. 9/10 germ rate


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 13, 2014)

Canada Post killed it this morning lol. My delivery was scheduled for the 17th I woke up checked tracking this morning and it says the 13th I look at my door cause my dog goes nutz and the package was here.

Now I get to look at them till at least august 

Thinking about grabbing the XGS 190 from Area51LEDs for these girls


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Canada Post killed it this morning lol. My delivery was scheduled for the 17th I woke up checked tracking this morning and it says the 13th I look at my door cause my dog goes nutz and the package was here.
> 
> Now I get to look at them till at least august
> 
> Thinking about grabbing the XGS 190 from Area51LEDs for these girls


They back in stock? I WANT SOME. Thinking at least 4 of 'em for my 4x4... What I have seen them little panels do blew my mind. My only concern is they seem to bleach plants from quite far compared to cooled HID, I have limited headroom right now...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't know if they are instock but they have a sale going $100 off for the summer months (June July August)

I won't be needing one till late August early September.

That is my concern too, but I don't really grow huge plants anyways. The biggest my ladies get are about 3 feet maybe 3.5. From what I read they need about 20 inches between the light and the plants so I'm going to be cutting it pretty close in my space too.

My house is old, this HPS and portable AC to keep the room with the HPS in it cool is killing me breakers blowing all the time in the summer, that and the hydro bill isn't nice.

Edit just looked yes the new ones are in stock


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't know if they are instock but they have a sale going $100 off for the summer months (June July August)
> 
> I won't be needing one till late August early September.
> 
> ...



I've been eyeballing these 10 watt leds - 90 day no questions asked return policy.

http://www.advancedledlights.com/3w-led-grow-lights/new-diamond-series-xml-10w-cree-xml/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't know if they are instock but they have a sale going $100 off for the summer months (June July August)
> 
> I won't be needing one till late August early September.
> 
> ...


Temptation, hhhmmmmmmm.... I REALLY like those panels. However, I saw a grow Hyroot did a while back using 330w CMH. And on the Gage forum, PrettyBuds is running one in a Son-T fixture (I hope I remember correctly). I am beyond impressed. That little 330w lamp is KICKING in a 4x4 space. The reflector design is fantastic. 
I have not asked him his dry weight after the pull, but I am not kidding when I say it looks like I would need 1000w of HPS to get the same. I am blown away. They are NOT cheap though, I think one of those will cost double an Area 51 panel (I have to import the CMH no suppliers here so yeah) but looks like they can do the job of 4 of them LED's. 

Guys are reporting insanely good bulb life, MASSIVE power savings over HID fixtures of similar wattage, and none of the LED draw-backs. 

I am quite sold on it, but I REALLY would love to see in real life before making such a pricey investment in lighting. Then again, life favors the brave...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm done replacing bulbs. I use the cheapies and I've still spent $100 on bulbs in 2 years. All in all I have spent about 600+ on this HID 400 watt set up. I over paid for the ballast heavily but I also have a 3 year no questions asked local warranty so I felt it was worth it. I was going to sell it but I think I will save it for a back up, or maybe run a 250 MH In it for Veg, undecided yet.

Spent all this money and still can't run it for 3-4 months in the summer. I have to run the ballast at 250watts or I pop breakers 

Going to look into Area 51's shipping/duties and order one up next month if all looks kosher

I really want to order another pack of gage gear but I did inventory yesterday and I got 40+ strains to run, I thought I was going to have a lot I wasn't interested in but I pretty much want to run it all save maybe 10 beans lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm done replacing bulbs. I use the cheapies and I've still spent $100 on bulbs in 2 years. All in all I have spent about 600+ on this HID 400 watt set up. I over paid for the ballast heavily but I also have a 3 year no questions asked local warranty so I felt it was worth it. I was going to sell it but I think I will save it for a back up, or maybe run a 250 MH In it for Veg, undecided yet.
> 
> Spent all this money and still can't run it for 3-4 months in the summer. I have to run the ballast at 250watts or I pop breakers
> 
> ...


seem you gonna go for a dream keeper with 40+ strain you should have some fire to keep


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

Hoping so Madi, my highest expectations are obviously for the Grape Stomper OG and also Karmas Biker Kush v2.0. Going to pop some 91Krypt eventually to find a male, I hear some of these DNA limited packs have got some killer dudes in em. The one EmDog I got running smells/tastes great so I am going to be running the other 2 beans I have of them and hope I find the super frosty pheno I have seen some folks get. The pheno I got is like 12 inches tall with little mini baseball bats all over it, things got the fattest buds I grown on a plant that size so dense too, but very little frost on this one. It will be run again most likely, I'm keeping it around during the down time coming up. Going to see if it was perhaps my soil it didn't like maybe I can get her to frost up with a bit lighter soil.

Sage/Sage N Sour get some good reviews pretty pumped to run them. Got about 40 bubba kush beans lol, so I am going to have to do a bubba run eventually. My boy has been bugging me to run Jack Herer since I started growing lol, I can't handle too much sativa so I've been hesitant . I got 2 GSC beans from CC too, I'm going to throw them in on the next run and hope for a pretty plant with some nice flavour  Got a couple C99 seeds too, heard she's nice and fast/fat with flavour, going to have to see about her effects.

I'm looking for the perfect plant, one that doesn't jack me up too much, but also doesn't put me out. I need no raceyness but a little bit of "motivation", I grew an AK which was great for this but the tolerance build up was up there with the worst I have ever experienced with any cannabis. Talking 2 weeks of smoking and I'm smoking massive amounts just to get right, then I still got a QP sitting there of buds that don't taste particularly well and barely works like it used to. My buddy I gave some samples too loved it cause he had other flavours to smoke on and wasn't smoking it constantly, he bugs me to grow that one again too lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Spent all this money and still can't run it for 3-4 months in the summer. I have to run the ballast at 250watts or I pop breakers


Ooooooooooh ouch man that SUCKS. And there is no way this can be fixed so you can run more juice safely?


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm done replacing bulbs. I use the cheapies and I've still spent $100 on bulbs in 2 years. All in all I have spent about 600+ on this HID 400 watt set up. I over paid for the ballast heavily but I also have a 3 year no questions asked local warranty so I felt it was worth it. I was going to sell it but I think I will save it for a back up, or maybe run a 250 MH In it for Veg, undecided yet.
> 
> Spent all this money and still can't run it for 3-4 months in the summer. I have to run the ballast at 250watts or I pop breakers
> 
> ...


you live in an old house...can you drill holes? if you need help,i can walk you through dropping a new outlet..will cost you $50-70..less if you can find cheap romex...let me know if i can help,i rewired my whole op,from breaker box to outlet,everything new...even the fans have their own 20amp socket in my rooms


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> you live in an old house...can you drill holes? if you need help,i can walk you through dropping a new outlet..will cost you $50-70..less if you can find cheap romex...let me know if i can help,i rewired my whole op,from breaker box to outlet,everything new...even the fans have their own 20amp socket in my rooms


I appreciate the offer. I got a guy coming in July hopefully to fix this up for me. I basically need the whole house redone so going to spend the money and get it done right. Might them to run Ethernet to every room as well, give me some convenience.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 14, 2014)

cool,offer is still standing if you need it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 14, 2014)

Rory runs a badass rig, total pro, his advice is always solid


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the puff gen. day 43 in the pics and looks like she has a while to go..nice plant no problems so far.

sorry about the bad hps lighting but just getting to where I dont wanna break something moving them around too much.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

She looks fantastic, going to be worth the wait


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2014)

the bud formation should kick in around day 63,but her trich will still have lots of clear to them...

she looks good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

I have one early Golden Gage hanging to dry... Paint-stripper potency to the smell my gods. Pure OG funk. Nothing remotely sweet to this, it is almost sickening. DANK.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2014)

run these *Fortune Teller
 
#1 & #2 *are staying around,#3 she gets to big,but i am gonna run her one more time,i do like the bud she makes.
the 315 LEC has some power.next run will be in a 3x3 tent & 3x3 table.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2014)

under the 600 blue
ch.ak x joe og
tailsman
pk/og x gsog
gs x gs/aww
lemon puff

non GGG
Oregon lemons
hawaiian skunk x romulan
fireball
FAK x (plat.bubba x joe og)
 
clones of *Fortune Teller & prolific kush*
they should start to show sex soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

You are a bud-generating machine Gen, wow... 

Anyhow, a dry bud of Salvador x Mendo Montage







Smokes as good as it looks, fantastic mix of grape and what tastes like Trainwreck to me. Phenomenal high, will get a full smoke report together soon...

Salvation is also KICKING holy crap they grow fast...


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2014)

MMM,yea she is a looker for sure, smaller nugs than i was thinking.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> MMM,yea she is a looker for sure, smaller nugs than i was thinking.


Yeah but that was my bad. I had to top WAAAAAYYYY too late so yeah, she hated me for that. Must say though, what we got out is solid as hell, what looked like a 1.5 section clunked onto the scale (literally) at 3.5 grams. One of those that breaks up into a much bigger pile than expected. Next run will be a whole different story, I know what she needs now. She kicked my ass first round I will not lie, at least I kept her healthy and ended with perfect bud if not much. But yeah, yield is my bad. 

Investment in more lighting coming up soon lol...

Still agree with you, she needs the great outdoors to give her best. THAT would be spectacular. Some more nug shots...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2014)

nice,these do make large colas...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Here is the puff gen. day 43 in the pics and looks like she has a while to go..nice plant no problems so far.
> 
> sorry about the bad hps lighting but just getting to where I dont wanna break something moving them around too much.View attachment 3180787 View attachment 3180789[/QUOTE
> 
> are they in coco soil?


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 17, 2014)

in coco/perlite


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 17, 2014)

oh & I just noticed my new favorite seedbank has 5 packs of ggg for 50 w/free shipping!

gonna get that d-cure before it's outta stock again.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 17, 2014)

awww shiit & they just now added bog,archive, & motherfriggin cabin fever...oh my my old lady is gonna kill me.

oops says coming soon 4 bog and archive but cabin fever is there & I have been dying to try his gear!

Now if my man jaws, bodhi and jjnyc get over there i will have no need to order from anywhere else.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

Cabin Fever's Alexander Kush is one of the most beautiful plants I have ever seen. Thanks for reminding me, she is on my MUST RUN NOW list...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2369&p=32013&hilit=alexander+kush#p32013


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cabin Fever's Alexander Kush is one of the most beautiful plants I have ever seen. Thanks for reminding me, she is on my MUST RUN NOW list...


its in stock...im a liar and a fat mouth...

just tried clicking order and no dice yet..have a suspicion they won't last long..spring2014 gets you 10% off btw


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2014)

Golden Gage... Getting too badass to believe. I stink like I rolled in a heap of OG after just touching a few fans.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2014)

im starting to get upset from gage green

1 how can seedbank selling your strain can deliver faster my order then if i was making an order at BOG

2 don't you feel simon can't do all by himself or simon is what's they call "homme de paille" ????

3 made an order in start of may, miss above and beyond because it's a pain in the ass to send money to a cie with a money order in my country 

4simon tell i got bright moment so i said why not, send the money by mail with all the risk, and finally he get my money 

5 the 6 june...(yeah you haven't read wrong) he send me a mail to tell me the 10 june my order will be sent

6 after 5 mail with no response i'm coming here since i know some official come by to take a look WHERE'S THE FUCK ARE MY SEED??? and why there nobody to answer me??? are you doingt the same things like HOLLISTIC?? take people money and get off tracks ???????

one things for sure you got fire strain that for sure but don't play with people money some people can be very bad to get their money back ..... just a warning!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> im starting to get upset from gage green
> 
> 1 how can seedbank selling your strain can deliver faster my order then if i was making an order at BOG
> 
> ...


You are talking about placing an order at a time where a once-off glitch caused a lot of hassle. They are working on sorting everybody out, so let it play out first before making threats... None of Gage's other suppliers have had any problems, and the thing is BOG is only a SUPPLIER mate. Gage Green have been there with other suppliers while THEY had hiccups too, from HN to Attitude losing orders to customs to everybody in between. They are being patient with BOG as they have been with all others who work with them. So be fair mate.

Quoted from SkunkMunkie on the Gage boards:

"You can't really blame Sy for the time your order has been in the post. Sometimes these things happen and mail gets slowed down. Once it's been mailed though it is out of his hands and he can not make it go any faster unfortunately.

About the stock numbers, there was a glitch that allowed more packs to be sold than what was there listed at the time. This caused a major headache for us all and for the Kaleidoscope we've managed to get more packs for the folks who missed out. Please email and let us know if you missed out and we'll get that sorted out for you.

Do remember that unlike the big seedbanks like Attitude, etc. The BoG is a one man show (Sy) and missed emails can occur from time to time. If this happens just re-send to give him a nudge




. There are over 600 active accounts on BoG atm and as you can imagine it's a lot to get through - If it's not a major issue it may take a bit longer to get to so maybe just try to be patient




. If the worst does happen and you get the green customs tape, get in touch and you'll get taken care of. You wont be left of of pocket at all.

I do know that a lot of people have been looked after. Orders stacked to pay at your convenience, kinda like a layaway for your order. There are NO pre-orders taken but after the initial drop, orders that have been made are then set aside and as long as you keep contact there wont be any re-lists. How many other SB's will do that to cater to the client?? No favorites are played and everybody is treated the same - like a human. "

Nobody is playing with your money. This I can promise. You are dealing with disappointment, this always SUCKS. They WILL understand this, trust me. In the end, you will feel well taken care of. Just bear with them, they had some serious problems and are working hard to catch up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

And to be fair to HN also, many customers that had complaints swallowed their words after tons of free packs along with original orders arrived at their door. HN took a big dive to keep customer relations. They now have a hardcore follower base that won't buy from anywhere else. 

Point is, we will each have a vendor that suits us. I LIKE attitude. I stick to Attitude. The odd auction yeah but for my bulk buys, I stick to the guys that did it well for me over and over. Each bank has it's fans and foes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 19, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> im starting to get upset from gage green
> 
> 1 how can seedbank selling your strain can deliver faster my order then if i was making an order at BOG
> 
> ...



To quote you....

" i feel like you got a dick stuck in your ass and one in the mouth..."


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

Oooooooooooh la la...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2014)

Post reported for abusive language. Sorry but that is all I could make of that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Best of luck with your seeds


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2014)

sorry for polluting your thread like that
sometimes i'm ain't in a good mood and can be reacting badly to childish things
i apologize to everyone that have read it and will try to stay calm for now
but rteporting it like that, man you made me think of some snitch but since you a good guy i will let it pass and apologies


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2014)

madi you're a good dude, I was pretty sure you were just having a rough day 

Everyone wants to get there shit as fast as possible  

I respect your apology


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2014)

I will take that also. I really hope it turns out sweet for you mate. I know for sure nobody set out to cause you discomfort. The way I know these fellas, they will make you feel great in the end


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jun 21, 2014)

I can vouch for HN.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> I can vouch for HN.


same here...it so much better.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jun 21, 2014)

NGR is an excellent source as well. Verrry wallet friendly.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 21, 2014)

Just saw this on Attitude, looks fun.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-good-ideas-mixed-gems/prod_764.html - "Good Ideas ....that hit the floor. Unidentified gems from current projects."


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd order that from BOG, you get 50 seeds for the same price if I'm not mistaken. attitude you get 10.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd order that from BOG, you get 50 seeds for the same price if I'm not mistaken. attitude you get 10.


 That has to be a mistake on the mug shops part...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone seen or done a report on a pack or half pack of D&D? Looking to make a purchase on two or three hell maybe four packs! Its gonna be like searching through a chest full of diamonds looking for an ultra rare moon rock!!!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone with any headway knowledge? Why is there a germ disclaimer? And is the only instability is that males show female pre flowers? Mr. Genuity?


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 22, 2014)

ngr is giving 3k of the diamond & dust with 50 or more spent plus two other freebies.

@genuity is this legit? as far as opening a 50pk and splitting up for freebies?

I have no reason to doubt it isn't as they have been great to me over there but I just like to be cautious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Anyone with any headway knowledge? Why is there a germ disclaimer? And is the only instability is that males show female pre flowers? Mr. Genuity?


 Germ disclaimer would mean a super thick husk on the seeds. Nice proper scuff and soak and this should be no problem. 

It is an OG crossed to an OG, so of course some testers are going to find some balls. So we are talking male flowers on female flowers. However, this can be worked around easily by cutting all lower nodes that don't get GOOD light, a little bit trickling down is not enough. You just want tops, but don't go trimming after 14 days in flower, try get it done in the first week. You will have zero problems.

If you do get a boy bit here and there, don't freak out, just pluck it and watch that node. I just remove the node. If the balls are high up on a cola, YOU HAVE A LIGHT LEAK. Even a tiny one, but it is there. Other types might handle that, but not OG. 

The other thing, is to not flower from seed. Mother up your seed plants and flower CLONES. Clones are usually as stable as you can get even if the mom made a few balls. If I like a mom, I will take two of her babies and replace her with them, if I like the second run I will keep 4 small moms eventually so if I feel like a run it is a week or what before I have the shoots I need, if I want to go SoG 4 mums are more than enough for a 4 week rotation, even 2 weeks should work fine. 

To be fair, if ONE tester got ONE ball, they will say it is slightly unstable. But an OG head will work with them just fine.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jun 22, 2014)

Got my grape stomper x OG last week and there was an extra seed in the pack....attitude is also sending me some extras because two of my freebies were crushed.i almost didn't report it since there was an extra Ggg.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Droppin the knowledge everywhere Mr hamish!!!!! Yeah I would expect the nuts here and there due to the mean og dna in them. I dont beleive any tester unless they have a lengthy resume. Mr mk4 said it was female pre flowers on males though. Hell this is no wories to me! In my mind if ur diligent you have no worries. I need those headway's!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> ngr is giving 3k of the diamond & dust with 50 or more spent plus two other freebies.
> 
> @genuity is this legit? as far as opening a 50pk and splitting up for freebies?
> 
> I have no reason to doubt it isn't as they have been great to me over there but I just like to be cautious.


BOG has D & D(lots of seeds for 50 bucks or something like that) .....THE GGG good ideas packs at the tude,could be from when they first came out....so it could be some real gems in them packs.
i have seen a few of them ran,very nice..


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Anyone with any headway knowledge? Why is there a germ disclaimer? And is the only instability is that males show female pre flowers? Mr. Genuity?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-headway-report-with-pics.815616/


----------



## kona gold (Jun 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Germ disclaimer would mean a super thick husk on the seeds. Nice proper scuff and soak and this should be no problem.
> 
> It is an OG crossed to an OG, so of course some testers are going to find some balls. So we are talking male flowers on female flowers. However, this can be worked around easily by cutting all lower nodes that don't get GOOD light, a little bit trickling down is not enough. You just want tops, but don't go trimming after 14 days in flower, try get it done in the first week. You will have zero problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)

^^Golden Gage^^


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2014)

i wonder what see gonna smoke like.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 24, 2014)

got news from BOG my order left today ... hope he will do something for the delay...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 24, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> got news from BOG my order left today ... hope he will do something for the delay...


Glad to hear that Madi. You going to start a few when you get em and do a journal? Pretty interested to see how the Diamonds do.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 24, 2014)

i already got my D&D from NGR and grapestomper og from the tude im waiting for bright moments i have started d cure and elephamt stomper outdoor and planning to grow a pack of sweet seed "sweet mix auto" along gs og and some D&D the time thre ready to put to flower my auto gonna be harvested
i also want golden gage she look gorgeous


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

As usual, the ONE clone that had something happen to it, the ONE little baby not to make it... Was the only one off the biggest, fattest, stankiest Golden Gage. WHY. Oh well, getting to keep some insane girls anyway.

They say there is no use crying over spilled milk. I say that is true, except if the milk was good and there was only one glass and you REALLY like milk.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2014)

prolific kush & 50/50 pheno of Fortune Teller

some damn fine smoke,for 2014.
headstash nug for sure.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

tray of Fortune Teller (mix tray)
 
 

under the 315w LEC,should be hooking up the drip system soon.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking good genuity.

I just took some clones. Going to flower them as I start my Grape Stomper OG seeds in 3-4 weeks.

I made a nice gravity fed drip system, thing worked great the one time I used it, crop was finishing up and I didn't get to use it much. I gotta hook it up again for the next crop. Perfect for my small garden, fill the main bucket up with water and forget about it, 2 gallon per hour dripper heads 2 per pot works perfectly. I gotta try a tea feeding and see how the drippers hold up. I'm going to be running 4-6 2 gallon pots hooked up to my 5 gallon reservoir. I should be able to brew my teas in the same bucket open the valve and water, that's what I'm hoping for anyways, I imagine clogs are going to be a concern.

It's going to take some fine tuning, but I have a feeling it's going to make watering a lot less painful. I'm positive my plants will enjoy it more then getting 2 litres of water dumped on them at once climbing around on my knees hand watering hurts and I can't be bothered to take my time


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

damn..it's like your in my brain...mr.head..

that is the same thing i'm trying to set up,and am wondering how the Drippers will handle the tea.i may just leave the filter on the pump,gravity sound good to.
i was thinking 2 drippers per pot(2gal hr)..i really want a constant slow drip.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thing is I think this is because of -

1.Heat my temps normally hover at 77-78 day and 65 or so night and lately even with a/c running its all I can do to keep her 80-82 but the real problem is the night is just as hot.

2. I got a little over zealous with the lighting and at one point she was maybe 8-10 inches from the 6hundo. backed everything up to around 16inches about a week ago.

ok just took some pics real quick & do not feel like going through them to fix em up so here is a giant pic dump of the puff at day 54 of 12/12...looks like gonna take her around 70.

so long as the smoke is decent I will hold on to her untill I can run it again a couple times different conditions and see what I can make her do.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

yea i be doing that myself...what size pot she in?


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 25, 2014)

oh problem #3 haha in a 2 gallon smart pot.

gonna run her in a 3 or 5 next time.

all in all I would say she is definitely stable considering and is looking like a nice smoke but all that doesn't matter untill I smoke her..still have yet to find any male bits.

BTW. That dirtbag urban should really clean his bong!


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> oh problem #3 haha in a 2 gallon smart pot.
> 
> gonna run her in a 3 or 5 next time.
> 
> ...


that's the only thing i really see,yea them temps are high...but she still looks like a very content plant,i just think the buds wanted a lil more room to fill out,which i think would've help with the hottness at night(a lot more cool medium)....just thinking..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

Gen, Head, run your teas through a 80 micron bubble bag and the drippers will handle fine... Filter it when done and all should be good


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 25, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense gen. The fact that she isn't showing rootbound made me not consider that more medium would mean more coolness at the rootzone.

sometimes I fail to miss such obvious things that others it's just common sense.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 25, 2014)

ngr just put the bog gear up...know that'snot ggg related but hey it's bog.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

I think if you examine stems and compare buds, a lot will come to light... My personal feeling is a little too many secondary ramial shoots. They are the branches coming off the branches. I observed even with my outdoor that no matter how much light or food, they just suck energy. When training like we do, there is a LOT of them, they form the main bulk. Watch the stems, you will see sets of clearly WAY thinner stems, those are the energy suckers. Some types take a run or two to get to know. I think you are going to have to focus on where to trim to dial her in 100 percent.

This is just theory, totally anecdotal from personal experience.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 25, 2014)

Is anyone else signed up for news emails with ggg, I've never received a email or anything abou. Upcoming stuff, drops, etc.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

i did not know they had one..but this thread will keep you up-to-date from now on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> i did not know they had one..but this thread will keep you up-to-date from now on.


 Thanks for all your work keeping this thread kicking and the bud porn flowing! You are the man.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> View attachment 3188274
> 
> Thing is I think this is because of -
> 
> ...


OK I had a really good look on a better screen now. From the first pic, I can count nine shoots I would have removed. At a rough count and keeping in mind I am missing many, I counted 13 bud-bearing shoots. If you look at the top view, I would say about 7 healthy colas are on that plant. 

Ideally, those 7 colas should have been the only 'branches' on this plant. Unless you have severe PAR, one of the reasons I am considering LED now, I have seen how many more fat shoots enough LED can grow... Either that or a whole stack of HPS... This guy on BreedBay stacked 9 HPS fixtures into an 8x8 tent. In that case, every shoot is pretty fat, you should see that flower room OMG. 

But anyway, compare profile view to top view, keeping in mind the shoot-count, you will see exactly how much bud is shaded quite badly. What happens is the buds in good light supply the energy for the shaded buds to grow, so neither perform well. A plant really suffers on yields this way. I also learned the hard way. 

Me and you running layman's rigs not involving many thousands of watts, efficiency is everything. Basically, a bushy type that gets topped tends to waste a lot as it keeps bushing out. Remember the real goal is more main colas, not more shoots overall. 

I really feel dialing her in is going to be a cinch. It is really going to be all about those shoots. This is what Gen meant with 'buds needed more room to fill out', each branch should look like a plant spaced close to another plant (branch), spacing is similar to a tight SoG. I opened up my Cornerstone a bit last night, I will try get some good pics for you at lights on...


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think if you examine stems and compare buds, a lot will come to light... My personal feeling is a little too many secondary ramial shoots. They are the branches coming off the branches. I observed even with my outdoor that no matter how much light or food, they just suck energy. When training like we do, there is a LOT of them, they form the main bulk. Watch the stems, you will see sets of clearly WAY thinner stems, those are the energy suckers. Some types take a run or two to get to know. I think you are going to have to focus on where to trim to dial her in 100 percent.
> 
> This is just theory, totally anecdotal from personal experience.


I agree Ham. Usually I am a little scary when it comes to cleaning a plant up right especially a 1st run.

now that I know she has no stability issues i will be a little quicker to do as you and gen suggested.

A gracious grower just gifted me an entire pack of the D-Cure I had been eyeballing hard...so to that person THANK YOU much appreciated. May karma be tilted in your favor.

The cutting of puff I have is now mainlined for 4 so I will strip her but naked except those mains and see what she can do..may even wait a couple months untill the worst of this heat dies down so I can completely eliminate that variable.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK I had a really good look on a better screen now. From the first pic, I can count nine shoots I would have removed. At a rough count and keeping in mind I am missing many, I counted 13 bud-bearing shoots. If you look at the top view, I would say about 7 healthy colas are on that plant.
> 
> Ideally, those 7 colas should have been the only 'branches' on this plant. Unless you have severe PAR, one of the reasons I am considering LED now, I have seen how many more fat shoots enough LED can grow... Either that or a whole stack of HPS... This guy on BreedBay stacked 9 HPS fixtures into an 8x8 tent. In that case, every shoot is pretty fat, you should see that flower room OMG.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

*BLACKBERRY KUSH X GSOG* i need to put thesse beans in some soil soon.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> i did not know they had one..but this thread will keep you up-to-date from now on.


It's through their website, I was confirmed signing up with a follow up email but since have yet to get one ever.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> It's through their website, I was confirmed signing up with a follow up email but since have yet to get one ever.


may be a glitch,ill check with them and see what we can do about that.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks genuity much appreciated! and OMG blackberry kush x GSOG... I want some lol!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 27, 2014)

oh yeah finally i got bright moments and surprise a pack of sugartown express also so i apology to GGG and thanks them for the gift 

i know trainwreck tend to are hermies does someone have already grow it?


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> oh yeah finally i got bright moments and surprise a pack of sugartown express also so i apology to GGG and thanks them for the gift
> 
> i know trainwreck tend to are hermies does someone have already grow it?


it's lots of grows of her over at the other place,but these are a few i did..
 
they get tall,and will take over your room if you let them..
 
but when it's nug time,it's nug time....
 

all the phenos look like this from the batch of seeds i ran,i'll see if i can find the dry nug shot.
really good bud,very good taste,super high/stone effects.

bubble bag mangler..


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

sugartown express


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

This is REALLY fantastic of you Madi! I am certain the way it played out is PERFECT for everybody. If you did not get upset, then nobody would know about the gift added to the parcel so you don't come up feeling taken advantage of. PERFECT. 

All as it should be in the end. 

Put your faith in the Gage team, and they will do their best to live up to your expectations. And if you don't complain, nobody knows what you expect. I see a healthy feedback-loop that is of benefit both ways. 

As I said before, this is FANTASTIC!


----------



## kgp (Jun 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> And if you don't complain, nobody knows what you expect. I see a healthy feedback-loop that is of benefit both ways.
> 
> As I said before, this is FANTASTIC!


Did you really just say that??? Did you really just say that???

Hamish, you little minded hypocrite. Please start at the beginning of this thread. Read the WHOLE thing. And now read what I quoted you saying.

You are not even worthy of arguing with. Your senseless ramblings will now be treated as such. Go blow smoke up someone else's ass, I think people are tired of hearing your stupid gibberish.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

KGP looks like a fun fella and a lovely client to have. We must all try to impress him and make him very happy. I want to celebrate Christmas at his house and for our children to get to know each other. What a stunning and amazing character. I love you KGP.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

another hidden gem from GGG.

MR.majestic


 






very fun to grow cross.i gave it the (GROW AT YOUR OWN RISK) TAG.
she had some phenos with nanners.
1. What hybrid did you test?
purple mr.nice x chemdawg og
2. Germ Rate: ___/___
9 out of 12
3. Vegetative Growth Impressions: (Vigor, growth structure, etc.)
i like the veg of these,very hardy plants,i think they had more indica growth in veg.
4. Flower Growth Impressions: (Stretch, flowering time, etc.)
i put all 7 plants in 12/12 at 1ft tall,5 ended up at 2ft,and on>>chem pheno(herm)but im keeping her around,to see about that.she got up to 3ft,with loads of fruity pebble smelling buds...she was going purp to,more work on her,ill be good.
ill go see how long i let them go,but i think i was in the 9-10 week mark.
5. Finished Product Impressions: (Smell, taste, effects, etc.)
fruity f-ing pebbles...haha,no shit.
very nice taste to,thats when the chem kicks in,i think.....ill see what phate says





6. Would you recommend this strain to someone else? And, would you grow this strain again?
yep,i would recomend this strain to anyone,id make sure to tell them,[to grow at your own risk],but if you do not mind a few nanas,which may be due to me..




,then thiis strain is just fine.
and yep i got clones of most of them,and i plan i growing them in full 5gal root pots,yep,they are that dam good
7. Miscellaneous: (Please list any problems, observations, or comments)
had a boy show female parts.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 28, 2014)

kgp said:


> Did you really just say that??? Did you really just say that???
> 
> Hamish, you little minded hypocrite. Please start at the beginning of this thread. Read the WHOLE thing. And now read what I quoted you saying.
> 
> You are not even worthy of arguing with. Your senseless ramblings will now be treated as such. Go blow smoke up someone else's ass, I think people are tired of hearing your stupid gibberish.


lol kgp calm down bro mad can somtime make people angry but i like his grow report there useful
how are your aspirare? cant wait for your smoke report 

and mad youre a good guy but there like kgp said stop l.... a.. that can gets people starting be mean to you


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> another hidden gem from GGG.
> 
> MR.majestic
> View attachment 3190616
> ...


she seems to be a very good yielder but no more tranny for me!! training day was a nightmare sugartown looks tempting but i saw on thread that they use the arcata cut famous for tranny problem i think they will go outside next year


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> it's lots of grows of her over at the other place,but these are a few i did..
> View attachment 3190061
> they get tall,and will take over your room if you let them..
> View attachment 3190062
> ...


are surgartown a "grow at your own risk"?


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> are surgartown a "grow at your own risk"?


i think the 2nd batch of seeds that went out,was getting reports of herms..
but i did not find any on the 1st run i did.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 28, 2014)

whats a good ggg strain recommenced


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 28, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> and mad youre a good guy but there like kgp said stop l.... a.. that can gets people starting be mean to you


LOL... I'm South African mate, seen the business end of a gun barrel a few times and met the pointy end of a knife or two. Somebody getting upset because I am being nice I can handle quite easily without being too bothered. I have MUCH more, erm, stressful things to deal with in daily life than harmless forum banter. 

I assure you, it is harmless. 



Traxx187 said:


> whats a good ggg strain recommenced


I always say Cornerstone, I just love it to bits. And I now have a fondness for the Golden Gage too, it is a really nice smoke even with no cure, just dried and gone into the jar. The early samples were fantastic. Easy to grow too, absolutely no fuss. And both of them are funky as can be, they really stink it up.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 28, 2014)

Are these guys out of Colorado?


----------



## beanzz (Jun 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> sugartown express
> View attachment 3190312



Oh my...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2014)

I believe they are from NoCal, but they do travel a lot to source dank mums.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... I'm South African mate, seen the business end of a gun barrel a few times and met the pointy end of a knife or two. Somebody getting upset because I am being nice I can handle quite easily without being too bothered. I have MUCH more, erm, stressful things to deal with in daily life than harmless forum banter.
> 
> I assure you, it is harmless.
> 
> ...


good reply i can t tellyou from where im from , but i know what you mean thanks to my crav maga skills im still here that why i can be upset fast in my country you can get shot for nothing and i know how to find people even on the web don t say its harmful remember money can buy anything...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2014)

I fully believe everybody involved to have much better things to spend their money on  I can guess where you are from my friend... BUT I still like to put faith in mankind. Out here arguments can get to THAT level sure, but I would like to stick to believing that I have found somewhat more civilized company here, including kgp. He at least sticks to the number one rule of a good curse: Keep it Creative. I will hand the man that, he knows a good curse.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 29, 2014)

Talisman is growing fast + beginning to stink in veg.

That money will come in handy to pay for their funeral.
Joke.


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2014)

my talisman have large node spaceing.


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2014)

13 days 12/12
 
 

really digging this lil light.


----------



## kgp (Jun 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I fully believe everybody involved to have much better things to spend their money on  I can guess where you are from my friend... BUT I still like to put faith in mankind. Out here arguments can get to THAT level sure, but I would like to stick to believing that I have found somewhat more civilized company here, including kgp. He at least sticks to the number one rule of a good curse: Keep it Creative. I will hand the man that, he knows a good curse.


Absolutely. Ham and I aren't.... Say best friends.

But I wish him no harm at all heated words are just that.

Let's say that there are many of us who could probably share war stories in the urban jungle, or on the other side of the wall.

Like many of you, i have too much to lose, to start senseless threats and actions.

Not saying madi is wrong. People get killed every day from beef that is worth less than the bullets from the gun.

I am not that person. Peace.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2014)

Ah we will find a common ground soon enough. Till then the odd tiff doesn't put me off. I like knowing I am not hanging out with a bunch of sissies. It is all good


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ah we will find a common ground soon enough. Till then the odd tiff doesn't put me off. I like knowing I am not hanging out with a bunch of sissies. It is all good


The best thing about hanging out on RIU...is that you're actually _not_ hanging out w/ everyone on RIU.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 29, 2014)

i got a d cure with large space between node and she a lot taller than the rest about 2 time more taller


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2014)

it is about that time,to make some more.
 
 

this is what i did with my D-cure
 
strong effects like some pure RAW.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 29, 2014)

First two are wet bubble.. Wtf is the last one lol qwiso??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The best thing about hanging out on RIU...is that you're actually _not_ hanging out w/ everyone on RIU.


 Awww if that were true we wouldn't be such good mates now would we.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 30, 2014)

genuity said:


> it is about that time,to make some more.
> View attachment 3191845
> View attachment 3191847
> 
> ...


i saw your grow test do you think topping or suppercroping or lst which one would fit better for my d cure ?


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2014)

i think if you top,do it early...like first 3-4 weeks of veg....
other than that,i like lst..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

A Cornerstone lady, I think she was topped at week 3 and the rest was just clearing excess off for flower. Liking how she turned out.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice healthy girl Ham.

I got my GSOG's having little solo parties in my cab right now. 2-3 weeks and I'll be topping. Probably 4 weeks after that I will be flowering.

Anyone know the stretch I should expect on these ladies? Should I be spreading out the footprint huge since I won't be able to flower for 2 months? my grow space is like 5 foot max light height.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/grape-stomper-og.835319/ <=== Shameless plug  They'll be vegging forever so not much of a show for now.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2014)

this is what mine did when i ran it...
 
like 4 yrs ago.i think.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

Gawds you should see how the Cornerstone explodes in flower... 3x on each branch at least. Total beasts.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2014)

yea the headwreckers get big...

smoking this yr cure banana puff............wow


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

Hitting the Golden Gage... Vice grip around the head total paralysis of the mind lol... Do not operate heavy machinery. Munchies, possibly nap as it is late here. I can feel how red my eyes are. Weird hairy pheno. Pics tomorrow


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a question, I'm growing out some Cerberus and one of my girls smells like fresh cut Cantaloupe, and is yielding buckets compared to the rest of the phenos. She is showing no signs of any OG influence from her mom. Does GGG have any males that are known to spawn Cantaloupe smelling, high yielding, offspring?


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jul 1, 2014)

MH aside...is gage green worth the money? After reading this thread, currently I am of the opinion that it is not.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2014)

im not getting what your asking,what are you looking for?what are you looking to get out of dealings with GGG?
if you already have the opinion "that it's not".then GGG may not be for you.

do you know anything about GGG other than this thread?


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jul 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> im not getting what your asking,what are you looking for?what are you looking to get out of dealings with GGG?
> if you already have the opinion "that it's not".then GGG may not be for you.
> 
> do you know anything about GGG other than this thread?


Maybe match the description. I see pictures of beautiful plants on various forums followed by growers disappointed in the effect and taste. My opinion is a lot of people are paying considerably to be testers for something that was rushed to market. One or two fanboys posting how great the gear is doesn't change the reality of something less than being found by those who pony up the dough to take a chance at what the description is promising. To be fair I have gown nothing by GGG and will spend my money elsewhere at the moment. IThe more I look at these guys the more I see another cash grab on false promises.... pretty standard these days in the seed game.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2014)

do you have any links to these post?
i have not seen any,other than the few in this thread.
it's only so many forums around,so it should not be hard to find.

lots of sheep in the world of marijuana.....


----------



## kgp (Jul 1, 2014)

Buy a pack and do a run. There's only one way to draw your own opinions.

I'm interested to hear outside opinions.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2014)

smoking some *col.gold x jack H *.....

gotta keep the mind working....

http://www.mdpi.com/journal/plants/special_issues/auxin-signaling


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> smoking some *col.gold x jack H *.....
> 
> gotta keep the mind working....
> 
> http://www.mdpi.com/journal/plants/special_issues/auxin-signaling


smoking myself some red poison from sweet seed cure for 6 month (actually i forget it lol) a good sativa high im listening a sick beat i got to work on it and lyrics flow in my mind that make me want to try the col. of the bastard series do you think they good for daytime or for working?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

VirtualHerd said:


> Maybe match the description. I see pictures of beautiful plants on various forums followed by growers disappointed in the effect and taste. My opinion is a lot of people are paying considerably to be testers for something that was rushed to market. One or two fanboys posting how great the gear is doesn't change the reality of something less than being found by those who pony up the dough to take a chance at what the description is promising. To be fair I have gown nothing by GGG and will spend my money elsewhere at the moment. IThe more I look at these guys the more I see another cash grab on false promises.... pretty standard these days in the seed game.


 Well, here we have something that is an issue for people buying, many feel the descriptions do not match up. The guys at Gage do come and look at all the threads, and have become aware of this as being a problem. Work is being done for descriptions to better fit the types, not to worry. It is not going to happen instantly. 

Gage did not expect the demand they have right now, and along with increased demand comes a change in expectations from the average customer. It is all about how it grew into what it is now. It all started off as something small, catering to a small group and the tastes within that small group. So where before, the descriptions worked because people knew the cuts anyway, now it is a different matter. 

So if you want to be patient and wait to see if things improve to suit you and other demanding customers with specific tastes better, please do not rush a purchase with Gage. This thread is in no way intended to sell their gear, but for people to come bring honest information about their experiences. 

All of these experiences can be taken into account, for example I figured out my tastes are very different from kgp, and his from mine, so we take this into account when reading the comments. It is all about perspective, and each perspective is welcomed. 

If you would like to be referred to threads where people REALLY enjoyed their Gage gear, we can do that. But if you are looking for that something that the guy complaining was looking for, this is all the info you need. 

It is nobody's intention to shove Gage gear down your throat. If you feel uneasy, then hang back. I took more than a year before my first Bodhi purchase, same with Gage. I checked it out forever man, and I made certain. Buying beans from where I live is insanely expensive, one pack is the same as a monthly payment for a family sedan including shipping. 

We all understand money is hard earned. Nobody at Gage will be happy if your purchase made you unhappy, so risking it is not doing anybody any favors 

And if you do not enjoy my company, that is not a problem. I do not recall being rude to you once though. Have a BRILLIANT week.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> smoking myself some red poison from sweet seed cure for 6 month (actually i forget it lol) a good sativa high im listening a sick beat i got to work on it and lyrics flow in my mind that make me want to try the col. of the bastard series do you think they good for daytime or for working?


I had some of their Jack47 in a screen last year. Total Guerilla smoke, little smell or taste but DAMN it got you high. You could toke it walking the streets no problem. Been wanting to try more of their gear...

The Bastards... Check this out... https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2137&hilit=Glorious+Bastards&start=180


----------



## kgp (Jul 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well, here we have something that is an issue for people buying, many feel the descriptions do not match up. The guys at Gage do come and look at all the threads, and have become aware of this as being a problem. Work is being done for descriptions to better fit the types, not to worry. It is not going to happen instantly.
> 
> Gage did not expect the demand they have right now, and along with increased demand comes a change in expectations from the average customer. It is all about how it grew into what it is now. It all started off as something small, catering to a small group and the tastes within that small group. So where before, the descriptions worked because people knew the cuts anyway, now it is a different matter.
> 
> ...


See ham. The issue with descriptions hits the nail on the head for me.

I can see where people would enjoy the smoke.

But the og behind jo is what kills it. Yes we do have different tastes in preference for sure but. But when you eat a steak, it tastes like a steak. Same here, whether you enjoy that taste or not.

Ggg has the abusive, louie, Ocean beach, and more og's in there roster. 

Im willing to bet its very easy to identify these cuts as og in taste and smell. 

Same with rare dankness, cali connection, reserva privada, dna genetics. If it says its an og, they all have variations, yes, but share a common funk.

Same with chemd. Very unique in smell. Easily identified in crosses. But its not there with ggg.

Jo og aka underdog aka loompas headband aka og kush is an issue. 

Jo is super dominant. All crosses have a distinct sweet flavor. 

When I went on my ggg seed buying binge. I knew I loved og.

I liked og kush, loompas headband, abusive, louie, and chem d. This is what I was looking for.

Wow! What a cross. Og kush x og kush. Og x chem d! From a reputable breeder. Description fitting exactly what I wanted. Buy em up. Let's go pheno hunting. 

To my surprise, regardless of where jo og came from. It was the opposite of its bastard parents. No og, no kush, no deep fuel, or funk.

Pure sweet candy. Similar to sannies sugar punch if I had to pick a strain that's close in tastes. 

Sugar punch is a hit among many. People wanting that sweet taste knows were to get it. The description is just what it is. People are happy. 

Now sell those beans as an og. Different feedback im sure. 

If ggg keeps jo og around, they should lose the og. Imo.

Also why breed to top notch og cuts if its going to change everything? Breeding to these cuts will attract certain clientele. 

I would hit jo x a sweet sativa. Maybe a haze. I feel these combos would bring out the best qualities of a both.

Find a different male to use with the og's. Just my opinion of course. 

You're right. Beans are expensive. Imagine spending over 600 dollars and months worth of time to find out it isn't what it claims. 

Its frustrating. Im over it. Not mad or bitter. Lesson learned.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> smoking myself some red poison from sweet seed cure for 6 month (actually i forget it lol) a good sativa high im listening a sick beat i got to work on it and lyrics flow in my mind that make me want to try the col. of the bastard series do you think they good for daytime or for working?


i'm not much of a more sativa leaning type of smoke,but out of the few i have smoked,i would try out the (col. BS) if i was looking for that sativa type smoke.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

kgp said:


> See ham. The issue with descriptions hits the nail on the head for me.
> 
> I can see where people would enjoy the smoke.
> 
> ...


I get it man, you are a hardcore OG collector. In my opinion, you are one of the fellas Gage should aim to please considering every bean popped was paid for. 

So it might interest you to know that the tester list has hardly any Jo crosses, and the Jo crosses that I saw were BX's. But as for the rest, pretty much each cross is a different daddy. 

Hmmm, I have an idea... I will PM you about that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 2, 2014)

kgp said:


> See ham. The issue with descriptions hits the nail on the head for me.
> 
> I can see where people would enjoy the smoke.
> 
> ...



Funny, but I had the exact opposite issue. I bought Grape Puff expecting grape smell/flavor (based on the breeder description and the name of the strain) and what I got was diesel/fuel smell. Probably what you were hunting for, but certainly not what I was. Ironic. lol

$600 eh? I'd be a little bitter over that too. I only dropped $100 so I'm not upset over it. The time/space wasted is a bigger deal to me. Onward and upward


----------



## kgp (Jul 2, 2014)

.


st0wandgrow said:


> Funny, but I had the exact opposite issue. I bought Grape Puff expecting grape smell/flavor (based on the breeder description and the name of the strain) and what I got was diesel/fuel smell. Probably what you were hunting for, but certainly not what I was. Ironic. lol
> 
> $600 eh? I'd be a little bitter over that too. I only dropped $100 so I'm not upset over it. The time/space wasted is a bigger deal to me. Onward and upward


Maybe they mixed up the packs. Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 2, 2014)

kgp said:


> .
> Maybe they mixed up the packs. Lol



Ha! That might explain it

As unlikely as it is, I'm still not ruling out some shady business from Highlife seeds. I have placed two orders through them, and both ended up having a somewhat sketchy conclusion. The Grape Puff couldn't have been further from what I was expecting, and my pack of Lucky Charms showed up in my mailbox 4 MONTHS after I ordered it. Un-opened package, so customs never fucked with it. The guy strung me along the entire time about replacing the pack, and never ended up doing anything about it. I haven't germinated those yet, but wouldn't be shocked if I end up with 11 seeds of something other than Lucky Charms.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2014)

Unlucky Charms ?



st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't germinated those yet, but wouldn't be shocked if I end up with 11 seeds of something other than Lucky Charms.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Unlucky Charms ?


I thought that the name of the strain was very fitting given the whole debacle


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

I like paint-stripper fuel funk. It iz the best.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

Golden Gage, so far all phenos taste pretty much the same, slightly hashy and quite spicy, no fuel, no sweetness. Just hash and spice. The strongest pheno tastes like straight-up Moroccan hash, the proper spicy white colored one not the black burnt tyres. Finishing times were between 8 and 10 weeks. Slight variation in smells, one has a minty tang, but all pretty much the same. Spice and sour is the best description smell wise. The high is really nice, strong headband, no racy effects, not sleepy, just this really nice brain massage. Not quite 'lose your keys' potency but quite strong enough. Me and the wife will sit down for a proper smoke report soon...


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Golden Gage, so far all phenos taste pretty much the same, slightly hashy and quite spicy, no fuel, no sweetness. Just hash and spice. The strongest pheno tastes like straight-up Moroccan hash, the proper spicy white colored one not the black burnt tyres. Finishing times were between 8 and 10 weeks. Slight variation in smells, one has a minty tang, but all pretty much the same. Spice and sour is the best description smell wise. The high is really nice, strong headband, no racy effects, not sleepy, just this really nice brain massage. Not quite 'lose your keys' potency but quite strong enough. Me and the wife will sit down for a proper smoke report soon...


just got my second pack of d&d with some nice freebies from NGR
irie genetics "arise" (golden goat x daybreaker f1) and sbg seed and dinasty seed for 60$ that nice 
gonna try arise soon i think she will give a nice hash strain 

@Mad was she an easy grow?
@genuity thanks


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I had some of their Jack47 in a screen last year. Total Guerilla smoke, little smell or taste but DAMN it got you high. You could toke it walking the streets no problem. Been wanting to try more of their gear...
> 
> The Bastards... Check this out... https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2137&hilit=Glorious Bastards&start=180


try S.A.D. and cream caramel in fem and sweet skunk for an auto
those are my favorite they are very tasty


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 2, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> just got my second pack of d&d with some nice freebies from NGR
> irie genetics "arise" (golden goat x daybreaker f1) and sbg seed and dinasty seed for 60$ that nice
> gonna try arise soon i think she will give a nice hash strain
> 
> ...


Just picked up the same myself. NGR is pretty dang sweet. Just waiting for that archive to be available.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

2 week old GrapeStomperBX

Yes, you read that right. Very vigorous.

They were topped today and I rubbed the tops and smelled them. Nothing yet. Figured I would check because I have had some stinky veg plants before (goji).

I was hoping the Goji clones would have time to root and catch up to these girls, but I don't know..

I will be mainlining these and taking two clones off each plant.

The one far right (#1) is branching pretty well and the girl on the left is branching more than number #3 (front).

#3 has gotten the same treatment as the others, but she developed a calcium def early on and has some mutie leaves. It is beginning to correct itself. Hoping she will stick around and blow me away!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

Will be watching that, I was thinking of mainlining mine.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Just picked up the same myself. NGR is pretty dang sweet. Just waiting for that archive to be available.


me too i dont want to miss it since ive already miss B.O.G. sour boggle
kabin's forest fire i also want to try it


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 2, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> me too i dont want to miss it since ive already miss B.O.G. sour boggle
> kabin's forest fire i also want to try it


Dude u gotta camp on that shit!!!!! Hahahah!!! Did u see the two new breeders they added today!!!!???? Know anything about those cali dope genetics? The make ups sound good but don't know if they're legit!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 2, 2014)

hopefully these yetis make it to my mailbox. cant wait to play with the real jo og!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 2, 2014)

that was 15 ml per gal or liter i cant remember atm


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 2, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that was 15 ml per gal or liter i cant remember atm


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YEAH!!!! Thanks for the info. For some reason I laughed so go damn hard when I seen that. Hopefully that was to me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 2, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that was 15 ml per gal or liter i cant remember atm


Dafuck?

I'll take an ounce of whatever green ghost is puffing on right now.


----------



## UncleBurnie (Jul 2, 2014)

Mindscape:
Seeds - 10/10 popped, 3 male, 1 hermie. 

Pheno - 2 "nuthin special", 3 large buds, good frost with subtle purple & pink color flowers, 1 super frosty & very purple & pink med size bud. Strong grape soda smell. 

Growth - Very tolerant, but will nute burn if fed med/heavy. Leaves yellowed quickly on most plants after 4th week of flowering. Chopped at 8 weeks flowering. Seemed a little early, but I was starting to get a little rot on some buds... Very dense, sticky buds. 

Weight - Very good

Smoke - 7 day dry & 30 day cure. (The dank purple bud) Very smooth, no expansion, no cough, but burns the lungs if you hold it in. Hash flavor on the inhale, subtle spicy sweetness on the exhale. Heady, energetic high kind of sneaks up on you instead of hitting you right away. Fine for social settings, not good before bedtime. No heavy couch lock, you'll be motivated to do or clean something but also feel a little weak and drained. Munchies come on strong in a few hours.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 2, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that was 15 ml per gal or liter i cant remember atm


oh shit my bad! wrong thread! lol that was to you fuckcancer in reguards to the coconut water. passes a J with half mendodawg half rare darkness to stow...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll take that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Madi, the Golden Gage is almost too easy going. Light feeds, heavy feeds, she was happy with it all, can handle a lot if strong light but even the worst lit ladies yielded very well so she is tolerant there too. Only thing is she branches out like a beast, I lost some dry weight because of slacking on the clean up, wasteful branches REALLY waste energy you want her really clean, just tops really. The girls with tops only weighed in around a third more meaty...


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 3, 2014)

NGR?


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 3, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> NGR?


Nature's Green Remedies


----------



## kgp (Jul 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hopefully these yetis make it to my mailbox. cant wait to play with the real jo og!


Yeti is nothing. I repeat nothing like Jo og. 

Yeti is highly potent og. Fuel funk.

Jo is sweet candy

Complete opposite in terms of potency, taste, and smell.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

kgp said:


> Fuel funk.
> 
> .


Here is an interesting thing for me, this is what I look for in my Diesels. So, keeping a good D in mind, with that strong fuel funk that makes some people gag and overwhelming potency, where do YOU feel the difference is between the D and OG? The line that in your mind separates the two. I haven't had as many OG's, but I have tried all the Diesels I could find. 

Might help me out with your definition of OG a little. I can't grow out all the ones mentioned lol I have a pretty humble rig.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here is an interesting thing for me, this is what I look for in my Diesels. So, keeping a good D in mind, with that strong fuel funk that makes some people gag and overwhelming potency, where do YOU feel the difference is between the D and OG? The line that in your mind separates the two. I haven't had as many OG's, but I have tried all the Diesels I could find.
> 
> Might help me out with your definition of OG a little. I can't grow out all the ones mentioned lol I have a pretty humble rig.


Too me, not speaking for KGP at all obv., it's sour mixed more hashiness and a lot of funk that I have a hard time putting my finger on. I have a really hard time explaining OG flavour. Some folks say lemon... I don't taste any lemons. It's just got this unique funkieness too it that makes me want to smoke a 1/4 a day  Of course there's a lot of shit out there called OG... which is part of the problem. What I am personally looking for is something more Musty and hashy with a bit of sour fuel mixed in. Super potent smelling stink up the whole block type shit. Loud and offensive to the folks who don't like it but to me it's just heaven  Walk into a spot with that funk in the air and you know you're in the right spot type deal 

* at least that's what I am being sold as OG Kush


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Too me, not speaking for KGP at all obv., it's sour mixed more hashiness and a lot of funk that I have a hard time putting my finger on. I have a really hard time explaining OG flavour. Some folks say lemon... I don't taste any lemons. It's just got this unique funkieness too it that makes me want to smoke a 1/4 a day  Of course there's a lot of shit out there called OG... which is part of the problem. What I am personally looking for is something more Musty and hashy with a bit of sour fuel mixed in. Super potent smelling stink up the whole block type shit. Loud and offensive to the folks who don't like it but to me it's just heaven  Walk into a spot with that funk in the air and you know you're in the right spot type deal
> 
> * at least that's what I am being sold as OG Kush


thats it....^^
out of the clones i have smoked of them og's...they all had lil sweetness to them...

now chem/sour d........them give me the smells and flavor you speak of..

the two packs of yeti i ran was ok,nothing great,but not bad.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Noticed the other day my OG Grape Krypt has a little bit of it in there, but not much. Didn't even notice it until I smoked something else for a couple days. It's no where near as loud as I would want or as loud as the stuff my buddy gets from BC, which I assume is one of the clone onlies he has a pretty good connection.

I have Karma's Biker Kush 2.0 in my seedbox Although it doesn't have the OG tag it's got some Skywalker in it mixed with the HA OG Cut. So it should be some straight stanky stank hopefully.

I used to have to double bag the stuff I got from my guy or he wouldn't let me leave his place lol, I'd get in the elevator and still get 'the look'  You know the one, that you got a bag of funk in your pocket and im super jealous look


----------



## kgp (Jul 3, 2014)

The best way I can describe og is lemon, pine, gasoline, nail polish, and skunk.

Your right. Offensive to those who hate it. One of the most powerful smelling strains.

Sour d, even more pungent. But different. I love sour d too. Just its always more airy lighter and fluffier. Less skunk. More diesel. 

Chem is up there too.

my 3 favorite strains.


----------



## kgp (Jul 3, 2014)

I really love a headband or og x sour cross. Changes the flavor of both. But really funky shit.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

the one strain that i know for sure smashes the jo crosses i have grown,was 501st og..........shuts nightclubs down,from the rank smells.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> the one strain that i know for sure smashes the jo crosses i have grown,was 501st og..........shuts nightclubs down,from the rank smells.


I've been looking at the 501st and Scotts for a while. I'm going to pull the trigger on one of them next time RD throws up a promo. They seem to be having seed quality issues, but they seem to germinate from what I have read they just look horrible. KGP and Genuity say Rare Dankness has the OG funk? good enough for me  Probably be my next order.


----------



## kgp (Jul 3, 2014)

Picked up some star killer. Same mom x rd2. Just have to make time now. 

Set on beans for the next 10 yeard.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

kgp said:


> Set on beans for the next 10 yeard.


Yeah I'm there too... I haven't even started making my own seeds yet  plan on doing that a couple times this year if I find some nice girls.

If I find a male that looks anything like Karma's I'm going to franks red hot that shit and put it on everything.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

kgp said:


> The best way I can describe og is lemon, pine, gasoline, nail polish, and skunk.
> 
> Your right. Offensive to those who hate it. One of the most powerful smelling strains.
> 
> ...


LOL... my best description for my old Diesel cut is Fuel, Grapefruit, something just plain nasty almost like dead rat, and this strange spicy tone underneath, I suppose some call that 'hashy' as it does remind of good screen-rub. In a way. Perhaps more like spiced coffee, damn hard to put a finger on. That is half the reason you can't stop shoving your nose in the bag, why you find yourself sniffing your scissors a few times while crushing, you just can't REALLY define it.

The Tahoe I ran was kinda close, but I don't think I got a great pheno, it was just fuel and lemons, nice but kinda two dimensional. The high was brutal though. My kinda smoke far as that goes. I was expecting that in-your-face REEKING industrial grade odor, didn't quite strip paint yet. It was pretty sweet tasting too, hence my idea OG is like a sweet Diesel, after meeting Jo you can see how that goes even deeper lol. 

I like the sweet ones, tons of my keepers are sweetie-smelling. But if I had to choose ONE, it is the offensive makes-you-gag funk, Skunk's smelly feet, Diesel's fuel and death, this OG thing actually sounds right up my alley. 

What I would REALLY like to find is pure fuel and spice. No lemon or pine or any such girly stuff. Just straight up fuel and almost burning spice. Fuel and pepper, there's a thought. YUM. 

ONLY thing that puts me off about most OG types I read about is the Pine. I have had some piney herb and I just can't toke it. I will take the plunge and see if it is anything like what I had, kinda been leaning towards going the Bodhi route for OG, maybe Skylotus. Then I know there will be some odball pheno I do like if I end up not liking the Skywalker leaners.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been looking at the 501st and Scotts for a while. I'm going to pull the trigger on one of them next time RD throws up a promo. They seem to be having seed quality issues, but they seem to germinate from what I have read they just look horrible. KGP and Genuity say Rare Dankness has the OG funk? good enough for me  Probably be my next order.


OK, so there is a difference between Rare Dankness and RD Genetics. The former is only available in the USA, mostly dispensaries and other places that can stock legally. The international stock, like Attitude, is RD Genetics, who work from Spain. There is some silly shit happening there, and Mrs Rare Dankness stated that they do NOT work with the same parent stock as Rare Dankness. 

There is a thread about this somewhere here on RIU. So if you get from somebody like Holistic for example (don't know if they stock so speaking totally as example here) you will get legit Rare Dankness gear. 

This was a few months ago that I read it, might have changed but I doubt it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

fuel & pepper both them smells,sounds like they would make a spent round type smell(or black cat firecracker)...that is the smell love,,,got that smell on 2 sour d runs..(next gen seeds) ny purple diesel.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone try out any of the GGG bastard series?


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Anyone try out any of the GGG bastard series?


i would like to see some of them grown to.


----------



## kgp (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... my best description for my old Diesel cut is Fuel, Grapefruit, something just plain nasty almost like dead rat, and this strange spicy tone underneath, I suppose some call that 'hashy' as it does remind of good screen-rub. In a way. Perhaps more like spiced coffee, damn hard to put a finger on. That is half the reason you can't stop shoving your nose in the bag, why you find yourself sniffing your scissors a few times while crushing, you just can't REALLY define it.
> 
> The Tahoe I ran was kinda close, but I don't think I got a great pheno, it was just fuel and lemons, nice but kinda two dimensional. The high was brutal though. My kinda smoke far as that goes. I was expecting that in-your-face REEKING industrial grade odor, didn't quite strip paint yet. It was pretty sweet tasting too, hence my idea OG is like a sweet Diesel, after meeting Jo you can see how that goes even deeper lol.
> 
> ...


If I find some straight fuel in any of my upcoming grows, ill report back to you. Contrary to the comment about us having different tastes I think we may enjoy many of the same. Just your tastes are on a wider scale.


----------



## kgp (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh and scratch the pine. More pinsol cleaner than actual pine.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Spot on description of the Tahoe. Not huge yields, more like solid 'golfballs' of knotty kush nugs. But one hit and yield is the furthest thing from your mind. She already looks like this halfway through:
> Truly badass. I will forgive Swerve all his eccentricities. Will post a few pics here when this one is done.





Mad Hamish said:


> I must admit my Tahoe cut comes quite close, pure Lemon Pledge, but also 77 to 90 days to finish.





Mad Hamish said:


> A point I have been pondering, is how much of the classic OG characteristic is flavor? Perhaps this is a source for confusion, personally when I think OG I picture a certain structure and bud shape, not flavor as much.





Mad Hamish said:


> My first ever OG experience was two packs of Tahoe OG. So if you really tell me a type that hardly EVER delivers the claimed 'Lemon Pledge' phenotype, herms even outdoors from REG seeds, has zero vigor and in my opinion a pretty mild high even taken to 77 days





Mad Hamish said:


> The Tahoe I ran was kinda close, but I don't think I got a great pheno, it was just fuel and lemons, nice but kinda two dimensional. The high was brutal though.
> But if I had to choose ONE, it is the offensive makes-you-gag funk, Skunk's smelly feet, Diesel's fuel and death, this OG thing actually sounds right up my alley.
> ONLY thing that puts me off about most OG types I read about is the Pine.





Mad Hamish said:


> Well the Tahoe is not all that pheno-dependant. EVERY plant is straight-up Lemon Pledge, same power, same manic growth, or at least far as I have seen. Even the boys, strong lemon scent.


I thought you had integrity. People that have integrity don't contradict themselves and alter stories just to fit in at that moment in time. It's hard to tell when you're straight up lying or just altering the truth to satisfy or piss off whoever you're having a conversation is with at that time. That is the opposite of integrity.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2014)

i was gonna say pinesol but got beat twice...


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

kgp said:


> Oh and scratch the pine. More pinsol cleaner than actual pine.


Yessir and i love it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> I thought you had integrity. People that have integrity don't contradict themselves and alter stories just to fit in at that moment in time. It's hard to tell when you're straight up lying or just altering the truth to satisfy or piss off whoever you're having a conversation is with at that time. That is the opposite of integrity.


 Here we go again, you want this in point form? Your first, what, 4 quotes: I don't understand the contradictions. Out of 2 packs, I got ONE girl. So yeah, never mind hardly ever producing ONE pheno, I got one girl. The comment about the lemon pledge pheno hardly ever being found, well, just go read threads about the Tahoe, including the CC threads. It is hard to find. I lucked out with lemon and fuel. This is, however, nowhere NEAR kgp's description. 

Now with the last comment, can you go back for me and see if that was about the CC Tahoe, or grows of the Tahoe CUT? Two totally different convos. Two totally different strains. And out of interest, two totally different points of conversation. 

As kgp will tell you, the CC Tahoe has no Tahoe in it. 

You have a LOT of time to go look up my posts etc. Go get a girlfriend why don't ya.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

And besides, some of that was CLEARLY just calling kgp out. The rest of the fellas caught on to that, as did kgp. So please quit it. Seriously Dunbar, what beef have you with me? Where was I EVER an asshole to you as you are right now? Come tell. I have not seen you post ANY grows. DO you grow? Do you do anything useful? Or do you fill your time with hate? Tell us.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

And, Dunbar, as for your nit-picking about my definition of OG, that still stands. As you can see, I am learning what OTHERS' positions on it is. Now seriously, show me some bud. Show me a grow. Show me a REASON your opinion should hold any water. Show my why you matter. Bring the goods. Show me.

I will talk to a grower, not a little poser.

No now I lost it. Seriously, I don't even know you from a bar of soap. Amos really dicked with one of my friends, there is reason for our beef. kgp and I, we misunderstood each other and are reaching a middle ground slowly without kissing ass.

What is YOUR problem? You just enjoy confrontation now you jump on the band wagon? I bet you are one of those people that slows down past an accident scene to see the blood. You come to an info thread, bearing ZERO information, holding ZERO interest in any topic, to pick on a fella you don't even know?

Does your mother know what you do on the internet? Were you really raised to go stick your nose in matters, take shit out of context and attack people? You are the kind of person that has no business in the canna scene. Now, BEAT IT. I will certainly lose my fucking temper properly with YOU little boy.

I will take beef from my peers. WHAT ARE YOU? Are you a customer to anybody, any hydro shop, any seed bank? ARE YOU ACTIVELY PART OF THE CANNA COOMUNITY. First show me this, then come challenge me. Until then, really, go play with your toys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Last little few points to any person feeling lonely enough to make coming after me their sole source of joy:

1- I do not live in a bubble. The cuts I run are not my only cannabis experience. If you want to take my words to argue against, please bear this in mind. 
2- I have been toking reefer since the moment I open my eyes to the moment I fall asleep since I was 15 years old. That is two decades of severely heavy use with a month break per year. If I fudge the odd detail, like Tahoe cut v/s CC's Tahoe, Forum Cut vs Thin Mint vs SinMint vs GSC, blah blah blah, sue me. I am going to go out on a limb here and say this kind of thing has been known to happen with heavy cannabis users. 
3- I do not move in YOUR circles, do not live by your definitions, and unless a common ground is found, do NOT understand WTF you are on about. Seriously. 
4- I am here for one thing and one thing only, WEED. I will argue with you, talk to you, listen to you, bait you out, blah blah blah, as long as I respect you as a grower. This includes even old Amos. I will not waste my time on somebody that doesn't actually grow fire, or is actively attempting to. I take the piss with him sure, but he is a good grower, that is why it is worth my time doing so. 
5-I consider those that strive for higher standards my peers. Whether I agree with them or not. I have a lot to learn from them. If you show me this kind of character, go ahead, abuse me no problem. But if you don't show me the DANK, please, take it to Facebook. 

6-MOST IMPORTANTLY: Me and Genuity are not trained public relations personnel. We are not certified to deal with the public. We are not being paid, we are volunteering a service. As such, we will do our best to be courteous as far as possible, seeing as we can but show the plants we grew and relay information we got. We do this because we are grateful for the free dank. YES. WE GET FREE DANK. But we are not just taking it and running. We are grateful, and we are trying to put something back. 

BUT, just because I am trying to keep my best foot forward, does not mean that foot isn't dressed in steel-toed work boots...

Carry on. As long as it is about weed. Gage, CC, cuts, OG, I don't care. WEED. The rest is what Facebook is for. I think we can all kinda agree on that by now.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 3, 2014)

Holy shit ^^ lol..... hey dun its called bsing with ppl, you know, where you're just talking remembering one thing here one feeling there.. when people are just bsing they don't exactly keep track of every prior thought and feeling they had like they are on trial so ya, pretty much get a life dude


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> Holy shit ^^ lol..... hey dun its called bsing with ppl, you know, where you're just talking remembering one thing here one feeling there.. when people are just bsing they don't exactly keep track of every prior thought and feeling they had like they are on trial so ya, pretty much get a life dude


 The fine art of 'taking the piss'... A fine old UK tradition us South Africans are quite partial to ourselves. It is genetic. Can't help it. Silly savages, just can't get us to behave.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Last little few points to any person feeling lonely enough to make coming after me their sole source of joy:
> 
> 1- I do not live in a bubble. The cuts I run are not my only cannabis experience. If you want to take my words to argue against, please bear this in mind.
> 2- I have been toking reefer since the moment I open my eyes to the moment I fall asleep since I was 15 years old. That is two decades of severely heavy use with a month break per year. If I fudge the odd detail, like Tahoe cut v/s CC's Tahoe, Forum Cut vs Thin Mint vs SinMint vs GSC, blah blah blah, sue me. I am going to go out on a limb here and say this kind of thing has been known to happen with heavy cannabis users.
> ...


 ya do grow some fire brother. Anyone can go back and either take an older experience when a newer one has occurred and call someone out on. Plus the more prolific one is as a poster, the more old shit someone can dig through. I agree consistency is important but opens change as we all cycle through new beans, or even run cuts a few times. This happened to me with superstitious. At first I was kinda let down. A couple more runs (better runs really) and my opinion shifted. Anyways carry on folks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2014)

hamish laid it down for any future trolls! im fucking dying over here.... good post MH. almost makes me want to nitpick n troll you some, but i see you got plenty troll to feed! well said , here  hit that, like u im here for WEED! and the occasional trolling...


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Lmao all this fuckery..I just wanna know if anyone's tried the bastard series and if they found any gems in the mix.



Mad Hamish said:


> Last little few points to any person feeling lonely enough to make coming after me their sole source of joy:
> 
> 1- I do not live in a bubble. The cuts I run are not my only cannabis experience. If you want to take my words to argue against, please bear this in mind.
> 2- I have been toking reefer since the moment I open my eyes to the moment I fall asleep since I was 15 years old. That is two decades of severely heavy use with a month break per year. If I fudge the odd detail, like Tahoe cut v/s CC's Tahoe, Forum Cut vs Thin Mint vs SinMint vs GSC, blah blah blah, sue me. I am going to go out on a limb here and say this kind of thing has been known to happen with heavy cannabis users.
> ...


If it makes you feel better I've changed my opinion on something before ...I must lack integrity too  Let that guy go back to FB - not worth your time Sir Hammage.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Ah yes, i'm about to sit down for a serious sandwich aswell.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3194645
> Ah yes, i'm about to sit down for a serious sandwich aswell.


 Holy crap. Please tell me that is Photoshop. 


ayr0n said:


> Lmao all this fuckery..I just wanna know if anyone's tried the bastard series and if they found any gems in the mix.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better I've changed my opinion on something before ...I must lack integrity too  Let that guy go back to FB - not worth your time Sir Hammage.


 ROFL... The Afghani Bastards are probably the best deal out there. Have a look at what they did for cb420, mine were outside and got INSANE...

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2137&hilit=glorious+bastards&start=180


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

BTW:

"
Mad Hamish is the oldest member of the Silver Horde. He lives in a wheelchair with terrifying spikes and has a horned helm. He is usually draped under layers of fur blankets, but underneath all the fur he has swords and other favorite weapons for the barbarian heroes. Favorite phrase: "Whut? Whut?" He is very deaf. He also tends to talk in a sort of old dialect. He is also known to have once been married to Pamdar the Witch Queen (who now runs Pam's Pantry).

Hamish has, apparently, been where the sun don't shine (no, even though he was married to a witch, _not_ the funnily named place in Lancre). During his life, he took part in many battles, usually on the side of "being paid money to fight". He once ate legs during a siege. Despite the fact that he lives in a wheelchair and spends most of his time napping, Hamish has threatened to "knock any man doon as tells me a'm dead!" and seems quite capable of carrying out the threat. Waking him up from one of his naps makes him grouchy, and is therefore to be avoided.

Went with Cohen and the others to Dunmanifestin, home of the Gods to return fire to them in the shape of a bloody big bomb. Presumed dead when they created a sizable crater following a glory-charge to right their misdeeds. Although, seeing as they hijacked some horses off a bunch of Valkyries and escaped into the air, are they alive, dead or in-between? No-one knows, but Mad Hamish still swears he'll kill anyone as tells him he's dead. While the Uncertainty Principle forbids any definitive statement as to whether or not the Silver Horde are now collectively deceased, observant readers of _The Last Hero_ will note that Hamish, at this point, not only gets out of his wheelchair unaided, he is suddenly capable of mounting and riding a horse, leaving the wreck of the chair behind for Evil Lord Harry and the minstrel to find, as a thing no longer required. As certain conventions must be followed re: wheeled carriages at times of death and destruction, a single wheel is still forlornly spinning on its axle..."


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hamish laid it down for any future trolls! im fucking dying over here.... good post MH. almost makes me want to nitpick n troll you some, but i see you got plenty troll to feed! well said , here  hit that, like u im here for WEED! and the occasional trolling...


LOL... I needed me meds. I feel much better now.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/golden-gage-gage-green.836191/


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL... The Afghani Bastards are probably the best deal out there. Have a look at what they did for cb420, mine were outside and got INSANE...
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2137&hilit=glorious bastards&start=180


I think I'm gonna run these when I clear up some space. Probably just get 1 pack of each of the 3 available "Bastards" on the 'tude. Bound to get something good out of 36 beans. Every one of their strains makes my mouth water so I figure the variety in the bastard series' would be my best bet - plus it'll make for a helluva Maury episode: "Joseph - you are not the father of this flower" Thx for the link.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 3, 2014)

This forest fire how is it ?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 7, 2014)

Good news for some, I am going to be REALLY scarce around here for a while. I have volunteered my time helping out in a bit of a different manner. I will be putting together some well detailed info packs to hand to testers and use as reference for any questions fellas might have about Gage gear. 

Some very interesting concepts are on the table... 

Till later, keep it DANK


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2014)

right on MH,things are going upward for GGG.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have volunteered my time helping out in a bit of a different manner. I will be putting together some well detailed info packs to hand to testers and use as reference for any questions fellas might have about Gage gear.


Understood. It's hard to imagine how you'd have any spare time left to post online.

Also, good news on the new gig. After the fallout on the Bodhi thread, it's good to know no one at GGG was pissed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

id say someone was pissed, enough to yank mh off the boards. i remember the time i was assigned to make info packets, they said i was wheeling the patients around too fast and im too aggressive at that job, here staple paper all day. man i hated comm service!

and the whole thing about " dont breed with my genetics" makes me sick! did jojorizo not want people to breed with his gems?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2014)

MMMM....love me some good grown nugs.....prolific kush is a winner,for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> id say someone was pissed, enough to yank mh off the boards.


You think?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> and the whole thing about " dont breed with my genetics" makes me sick! did jojorizo not want people to breed with his gems?


Bodhi encourages breeding from his stock + I took his advice.
Talisman are 3'+, loving the climate controlled GH.

These plants will be the sole factor in whether I continue to spend my hard earned $$ on GGG gear. LETS GO TALISMAN!


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2014)

lemon puff,had 2 of these beans left,and got 1 female & one male.

time to make some f2 beans.
this female is already on point.
 

& her bro is not looking to shabby so far,lots of creamy sour lemon scents come from him
 


pk/heirloom og x gsog
got a few females of these,this is the only one i did not top.
 
this just may add the power stone i was looking for when i got my first gsog beans...

*Fortune Teller*
* *


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> pk/heirloom og x gsog
> got a few females of these,this is the only one i did not top.


Sure hope those small spots on the leaves aren't spider mites.


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2014)

they was..........& now..............not


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

i just stressed my gage plants with high heat this time. while the mendodawg loved it, the banana puff came out so fluffy. flav suffered bad. shes been dry and curing few days. shes flushed real good. but has this grassy flavor. see how she cures out..

mendodawgs temps were 73 night and up too 100 on chop day. density held up and pretty on the inside like all women...


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 7, 2014)

I see people complain about that grassy effect all the time.. First thing i ask is room temp.. Over drying and hot rooms, two most common beginner mistakes, i think anyway.. and they both cause that smell. once you have that from either of those problems it will never go away and potency really suffers :/


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Good news for some, I am going to be REALLY scarce around here for a while. I have volunteered my time helping out in a bit of a different manner. I will be putting together some well detailed info packs to hand to testers and use as reference for any questions fellas might have about Gage gear.
> 
> Some very interesting concepts are on the table...
> 
> Till later, keep it DANK


So how exactly does one become a tester!?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 7, 2014)

talk to the right peeps.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 7, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> So how exactly does one become a tester!?


I second this question.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> talk to the right peeps.


Who would one need to speak with?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 7, 2014)

GENUITY I WANNA BE LIKE YOU, SO PUT THE GOOD WORD IN FOR ME!!!!!!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hahahaha thanks boss!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

well the mother didnt go thru this stress test, just what was flowering. i got the next round getting ready to go...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2014)

kermit2692 said:


> So how exactly does one become a tester!?


There are discussions around this topic as we speak...
There is a movement towards holistic methods for Gage Green.
Right now, this means a core group of testers are going to be working very closely with each other.
As the movement grows, people with an active interest in holistic cannabis will become part of this core group.
If you are interested, get a thread going on the gagegreen.org/forum. Use the introduce yourself section and state that you would like to run tests.
I will add you to a database and if a space opens that you fit into, you will be contacted by forum staff.

Keep active, stay part of the action, let fellas get to know you and see if you fit in 

Everybody has a place with Gage.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2014)

best way to go about it

you got my blessing @fuckcancer87 @kermit2692


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm trying to get a nice journal up so mofo's know I will finish one  Then I'll throw my name in the hat


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm trying to get a nice journal up so mofo's know I will finish one  Then I'll throw my name in the hat


that's the best way to go about things.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> that's the best way to go about things.


Here's hoping I don't fuck em up 

That might be counter productive


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2014)

good vibes on your grow Mr.

i got 4 beans of grapestomper og(2010 stock)..that will hit some soil soon,along with these GS X GS/AWW teens i got going & the pk/heirloom og x gsog...i think ima find a few nice moms.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2014)

Currently waiting on my GSBX to show sex. I think I have at least one male. Possibly two males and one female..

We shall see in the next couple days!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 8, 2014)

tried to edit my post about the banana puff, what a day curing can do. the grassy shit has dissipated. picking up real nice slight fruity notes.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hmm might not have been caused by the heat then probably just circumstance.. That's cool though some aren't as lucky!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

just rushing to smoke...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> tried to edit my post about the banana puff, what a day curing can do. the grassy shit has dissipated. picking up real nice slight fruity notes.


Sounds like super low humidity that side. Drying in summer has gone wrong for me before, saved it with a cure at 38 degrees C.
Tasted like my lawn smells at first, was horrible. And that was NYCD...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> good vibes on your grow Mr.
> 
> i got 4 beans of grapestomper og(2010 stock)..that will hit some soil soon,along with these GS X GS/AWW teens i got going & the pk/heirloom og x gsog...i think ima find a few nice moms.


Them GSAWW crosses have me wishing for looser underpants. Boooooing.
When the Headwrecker x GSAWW drops I am buying it ALL so be warned fellas


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 9, 2014)

just picked up a pack of GSOG from Cannazon.com they got Golden Gage in stock too!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2014)

2 and a half days after planting,my lemon thai X o.g. jo is showing promise..go go gage!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> 2 and a half days after planting,my lemon thai X o.g. jo is showing promise..go go gage!
> View attachment 3199254


You will find a few keepers in there. Been looking forward to watching this run!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 10, 2014)

ill keep it posted here as often as every week..veg fotos get boring tho


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 10, 2014)

I just wanna see some Talisman. Saw it mentioned a few times in this thread but i swear it's like like looking for a vampire in the the brightest of the day. Idk why but the description of it intrigues me. Not to mention on GGG instagram he said it'll take you to another dimension. Sounds like my cup of tea.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> I just wanna see some Talisman. Saw it mentioned a few times in this thread but i swear it's like like looking for a vampire in the the brightest of the day. Idk why but the description of it intrigues me. Not to mention on GGG instagram he said it'll take you to another dimension. Sounds like my cup of tea.


mine are still lil veg plants,,but ill find a pic of some for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> I just wanna see some Talisman. Saw it mentioned a few times in this thread but i swear it's like like looking for a vampire in the the brightest of the day. Idk why but the description of it intrigues me. Not to mention on GGG instagram he said it'll take you to another dimension. Sounds like my cup of tea.


I prefer to know what that dimension is before buying a ticket.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> Not to mention on GGG instagram he said it'll take you to another dimension. Sounds like my cup of tea.


Here's GGG's description of Grape Puff:

"Discover a world of diamonds with the Grape Puff, another glistening reinvention of the Grape Stomper genetics that will surely impress and effectively medicate. We selected the Grape Stomper 3A, a phenotype of the Bright Moments , for its early flower and its abundance of never-ending resin. The Grape Stomper 3A will develop colas of frost and finishes flower early.

Expect to find many resinous phenotypes that feature lanky golden trichomes that ooze syrupy grape aromas all day. Our testers all set on frost very early on and finished flower very quickly. Smells of orange blossom as well as melon, pineapple, peach, apricot, and vanilla, can all be experienced in some of these phenotypes.

The resin is quickly approaching, be prepared."


Here's my description after growing it:

Average weed. Both females were identical in smell, taste, structure, and smoke. No grape, orange, melon, etc aroma or taste detected (even after a long cure). A slight diesel smell would be the best way to describe it. Middle of the road as far as frost and effect/high go as well. It took 9 weeks to finish, not 7 or 8 as claimed by the breeder.

My point is, don't put much stock in what the breeder has to say about his own work. Ever see a breeder describe one of his strains as average? Don't fall for the hype (from any breeder) and be waiting in line for the first drop of anything. If the genetics are great, they will make more seeds. Look for objective reports from growers who are not affiliated with that breeder and base your decision on the feedback you see from them.


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My point is, don't put much stock in what the breeder has to say about his own work. Ever see a breeder describe one of his strains as average? Don't fall for the hype (from any breeder) and be waiting in line for the first drop of anything. If the genetics are great, they will make more seeds. Look for objective reports from growers who are not affiliated with that breeder and base your decision on the feedback you see from them.


Wise words.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's GGG's description of Grape Puff:
> 
> " Smells of orange blossom as well as melon, pineapple, peach, apricot, and vanilla, can all be experienced in some of these phenotypes."


Why wasn't it named melon, pineapple,peach, apricot, and vanilla puff? Could it be because 'grape' is the _hot _flavor?



st0wandgrow said:


> Here's my description after growing it:
> 
> Average weed. Both females were identical in smell, taste, structure, and smoke. No grape, orange, melon, etc aroma or taste detected (even after a long cure). A slight diesel smell would be the best way to describe it. Middle of the road as far as frost and effect/high go as well. It took 9 weeks to finish, not 7 or 8 as claimed by the breeder.


Two females?? What kind of serious grower judges a strain based on _two females? _Besides me.......but I'm not all that serious. But seriously......lol...._two females _


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Why wasn't it named melon, pineapple,peach, apricot, and vanilla puff? Could it be because 'grape' is the _hot _flavor?
> 
> 
> 
> Two females?? What kind of serious grower judges a strain based on _two females? _Besides me.......but I'm not all that serious. But seriously......lol...._two females _



2 females and the rest were males from the pack..... and 1 of the females was a hermie that seeded a bunch of other gals. That's all I had to work with. I wasn't about to run out and buy another pack to do some pheno hunting after the first less-than-stellar pack.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

If I don't find grape flavours in mine the rest of the pack will be sitting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> 2 females and the rest were males from the pack..... and 1 of the females was a hermie that seeded a bunch of other gals. That's all I had to work with. I wasn't about to run out and buy another pack to do some pheno hunting after the first less-than-stellar pack.


I'm fairly confident in being able to toss a soft elbow your way knowing you'll receive it as intended. I'm sure you know that's my MO as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Why wasn't it named melon, pineapple,peach, apricot, and vanilla puff? Could it be because 'grape' is the _hot _flavor?


Well, it did "puff" when I smoked on it, so at least half the name was an accurate description.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, it did "puff" when I smoked on it, so at least half the name was an accurate description.


Slight diesel puff was probably decided to be less marketable.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

I know Amos is a big fan of accurate descriptions. But I gotta say that I've yet to encounter any breeder who can accurately describe most aspects of a strain. Can get some close ones, but flowering times I take as a grain of salt. Doesn't bug me too much, I usually look at the lineage to get an idea of what to expect with regards to flowering times in particular. Plus I'd be pretty pissed if of the two females, one went all lady boy on me.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

it's all about the grower/end user

never take anyones word for anything.....breeder/tester/some grower on a forum/nobody,i say nobody.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know Amos is a big fan of accurate descriptions..


That stems back to some years ago; allowing myself to accept a 'do you pal a favor' blind date. Accurate descriptions to me = reliable.

Buying into 'reputable' seed sellers hype, like "Top strain for medical users and blowers that are looking for that extra punch which they havent find in the past years. This smoke can be to strong for some blowers !" Yet when those beans turn out _nothing _like that description, the breeder's fans shrug it off, like, 'so what'?. The 'so what', is that it was the description that prompted the purchase. "He's a good cat...honorable dude", yet that honorable cat still sells those B- beans with the same description.

The argument never changes - 'it's _in _there if you just run enough packs', or 'I _don't care _what's in there, I just know _whatever_ comes out will be great'.

I can't fathom how people rationalize that names and descriptions shouldn't be relied on at all. And TY - you peruse the bean shops and their descriptions before selecting your next purchase. If you're not basing your choice on the descriptions, then why not mail the seed co some cash and say 'send whatever you got - we both know no one knows what'll actually come out'?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> it's all about the grower/end user
> 
> never take anyones word for anything.....breeder/tester/some grower on a forum/nobody,i say nobody.


Completely disagree. Women, rock, or weed, there are people I know and trust on both topics.


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2014)

Rare dankness was as described. 

Cali con is as described. 

Sannies is as described

reserva privada was as described

dna genetics was as described

Ive grew many strains that fit to the tee.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

and i have grown beans from them same bean makers..

and got plants that did not come close to what was said.

point?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know Amos is a big fan of accurate descriptions. But I gotta say that I've yet to encounter any breeder who can accurately describe most aspects of a strain. Can get some close ones, but flowering times I take as a grain of salt. Doesn't bug me too much, I usually look at the lineage to get an idea of what to expect with regards to flowering times in particular. Plus I'd be pretty pissed if of the two females, one went all lady boy on me.



There's a variety of potential genetic expressions, so I understand that it's next to impossible for breeders to describe every possibility, but they could very well give you an idea of what you're likely to expect. Dynasty Seeds for example does a nice job of this. For each of their strains they give you a breakdown. 25% chance of getting this pheno, 10% chance of getting that pheno, etc.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That stems back to some years ago; allowing myself to accept a 'do you pal a favor' blind date. Accurate descriptions to me = reliable.
> 
> Buying into 'reputable' seed sellers hype, like "Top strain for medical users and blowers that are looking for that extra punch which they havent find in the past years. This smoke can be to strong for some blowers !" Yet when those beans turn out _nothing _like that description, the breeder's fans shrug it off, like, 'so what'?. The 'so what', is that it was the description that prompted the purchase. "He's a good cat...honorable dude", yet that honorable cat still sells those B- beans with the same description.
> 
> ...


 I do my research. First step, check out the reputation of the breeder. Next step go to google, type in [insert strain name here] grow journal. Read other people's experiences growing a strain and go from there. Between banks and breeders description, I find nothing is better than a good grow journal or two


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> it's all about the grower/end user
> 
> never take anyones word for anything.....breeder/tester/some grower on a forum/nobody,i say nobody.


I think you're 2/3'rds correct. I don't take the word of a breeder or tester. They have a vested interest is selling you those beans, and they will make them sound as enticing as possible. Someone that grew a pack of seeds and has no affiliation with that company is different though. I don't take everyone's word as the gospel, but I certainly do factor in peoples opinions whom I respect as part of my seed buying decisions. How else do you decide to run a pack if not from feedback of people that have already grown it? Flip a coin?


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

*tigersmilk 
*
i wanted to test this breeder out,so a good guy(SHOE) sent me some beans,i grew them beans out,and liked what i got.
did it match the write up? not to a T

was it some damn fine smoke....hell yes
that's how i pop/buy/get gifts...


and you do not have to be a tester of one seed maker,to talk up his/her beans....i see it all the time,from people trying to get close to said people.


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> and i have grown beans from them same bean makers..
> 
> and got plants that did not come close to what was said.
> 
> point?


The point?

Brother I know you are smarter than that. 

There's a big fat point. 

I buy a seed from the description and genetics. 

It should be close to advertised.

if there are multiple phenos, list them.

if they arent what I'm looking for I pass.

if sanjies sugar punch wasn't sweet. People would be upset. 

If blueberry tasted like mango people would complain. 

I understand you rep ggg. But what's the point of a strain matching the description is a problem to almost everyone but you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> it's all about the grower/end user
> 
> never take anyones word for anything.....breeder/tester/some grower on a forum/nobody,i say nobody.


really? u fucking serious? i cant trust the breeder to accuaratly describe what hes selling? oh man! LOL like i stated earlier, WHY HAVE TESTER IF YOU DONT FUCKING UTILIZE THEM! like kgp said, those companys that he mentioned that IVE grown(calicon,RD,dna,RP) all their shit was on point. dont try to instill any faith in the brand you rep....

u can ask anybody about my word where i come from! my shit is bond! all i have is my word n my balls....

cue seed creepo LOLLLLLL


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

so every pack of seeds i pop,and grow,and report on..........i'm rep for them to?

i do not get what you are trying to get at.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> and you do not have to be a tester of one seed maker,to talk up his/her beans....i see it all the time,from people trying to get close to said people.


Or fan boys. Maybe get jazzed about a thread, follow, get all excited, order beans, become a major poster, part of the group of fans. At this point, I think there are people who then will find a way to love whatever they get from a finished plant, and offer every excuse why. 

The people on RIU who's opinions I value the highest, are the unaffiliated growers that are as quick to trash a strain as they are to praise another from the same company.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Or fan boys. Maybe get jazzed about a thread, follow, get all excited, order beans, become a major poster, part of the group of fans. At this point, I think there are people who then will find a way to love whatever they get from a finished plant, and offer every excuse why.
> 
> The people on RIU who's opinions I value the highest, are the unaffiliated growers that are as quick to trash a strain as they are to praise another from the same company.


Exactly! There are plenty of people who have a man-crush on a certain breeder. Those folks can be as biased as someone working for that company. The truly objective folks are easy to spot IMO. Like you said, read their reports and if you see the good/bad/and ugly all being reported then that person is likely a good source of info.

The other thing I consider is the number of strains a seed company offers, and how long they've been around. I find it hard to believe that you will get any type of consistency from a company that is relatively new, but offers dozens of varieties, and is dropping new stuff every second week. How on earth do they have time to properly vet these strains in such a small window?

I'd much rather see a company offer 4 or 5 solid lines that they have really worked and nailed down the desirable traits instead of a group that has 30+ strains (that are ever changing) on the menu. That's a huge red flag for me.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

trust & value of opinions is not the same thing...........

but that post is spot on...i see it all the time.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 10, 2014)

So why don't we cut the non sense out and talk about GGG . Whose excited about GGG new releases ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

this isnt really nonsense. seems like a blatent bait n switch. not hard to collect data and represent something honestly. but to someone that doesnt care what they grow i could see how its nonsense...


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> *tigersmilk
> *
> i wanted to test this breeder out,so a good guy(SHOE) sent me some beans,i grew them beans out,and liked what i got.
> did it match the write up? not to a T
> ...


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> So why don't we cut the non sense out and talk about GGG . Whose excited about GGG new releases ?


yea,they got some good ones coming out..


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 10, 2014)

"The people on RIU who's opinions I value the highest, are the unaffiliated growers that are as quick to trash a strain as they are to praise another from the same company."


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> "The people on RIU who's opinions I value the highest, are the unaffiliated growers that are as quick to trash a strain as they are to praise another from the same company."
> View attachment 3199986


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 10, 2014)

i wanna jump up and testify!!! amen brother amos.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


>


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 10, 2014)

must me just me


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> yea,they got some good ones coming out..


What do they have coming . I haven't been keeping up with it  I just know when grape stomper Og came out I grabbed a pack . It later then sold out 5 hrs later  That was yesterday


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> So why don't we cut the non sense out and talk about GGG . Whose excited about GGG new releases ?


What nonsense do you speak of?

Are the new releases as described?

Im sure genuity will tell you the truth.

Maybe you can get some sugar coating on the answer .

we all know ggg has a problem with descriptions. Where they go from here is the question.

They could match the descriptions to experience and input from testers. Describe accurate accounts.

Or they could continue to hype up the strain to what it's not.

Their future is up to them. Honesty, integrity, morals and ethics go along way.

I don't see any nonsense here. If you do, pm me. Ive got seeds that grow gold nuggets that I can sell you really cheap.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> What do they have coming . I haven't been keeping up with it  I just know when grape stomper Og came out I grabbed a pack . It later then sold out 5 hrs later  That was yesterday


 
the top right are the one that just drop........


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

kgp said:


> What nonsense do you speak of?
> 
> Are the new releases as described?
> 
> ...


the more you post,the more you rep THE GGG brand.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm a fan of Bodhi gear, guess that makes me a fan boy? I don't get paid, ain't getting any freebies to test, I simply report my experiences with a strain or breeder. Most people are brand loyal, shit there are whole studies on this ranging from cigarettes to deodorant. Despite that, I've found strains I've loved more than others, and I don't belive it makes one unable to be a fair assessor. Even if someone is repping a brand or testing, I'd think particularly if they are familiar with the genetics from other lines they may be an even better judge than someone who is unfamiliar with the carrying of one's genetics. Doesnt mean there cant be a cross you aren't happy with or have problems with, as long as you report it. If you get gear you are happy with, is it not wise to follow up with other offerings?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

kgp said:


> I don't see any nonsense here. If you do, pm me. Ive got seeds that grow gold nuggets that I can sell you really cheap.


I named mine "Moneymakers". Want some?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I named mine "Moneymakers". Want some?


what happened to your fast franklins? I was really looking forward to those!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> what happened to your fast franklins? I was really looking forward to those!


Hey, look...there they are, the last 3, in w three Pineapple Gum in an old Emily's Garden. I have no idea which are which, just tossed them in randomly. I have a veg room open for awhile, was smoking something kind of disorienting, and for some reason decided to run some 'last resort' beans. [ and because I like the guy that always defends them, so I thought it wouldn't hurt to give them a last try.]


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> the more you post,the more you rep THE GGG brand.


I think you are mixing me up with someone else. Lol

But... I would love to hear testers saying good things about ghost x cherry puff or louie x cherry puff. 

Good things to me would be og phenos or cherry pie phenos. 

Or a nice og cherry pie would be bomb. 

I am just worried the jo in the puff would shine through. 

Ive took the bait before. But I will let unbiased testers take the risk.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> the more you post,the more you rep THE GGG brand.


just the way it should be repped as well... truthfully.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> this isnt really nonsense. seems like a blatent bait n switch. not hard to collect data and represent something honestly. but to someone that doesnt care what they grow i could see how its nonsense...


Yea nonsense to old people who count the clock down on the breeder . Who cares they give you a timeframe of when to harvest . But by all means I'm assuming you set a exact clock on your strain according to the breeder and is crying when it goes over . Oh I'm sorry that sativa took an extra week . No go cry about it on these forums and say how it's just not fair you were lied to . It's nonsense . I let the plant do the talking with the genetics provided by the breeder . End of story .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea nonsense to old people who count the clock down on the breeder . Who cares they give you a timeframe of when to harvest . But by all means I'm assuming you set a exact clock on your strain according to the breeder and is crying when it goes over . Oh I'm sorry that sativa took an extra week . No go cry about it on these forums and say how it's just not fair you were lied to . It's nonsense . I let the plant do the talking with the genetics provided by the breeder . End of story .



Have you grown a Gage Green strain yet?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea nonsense to old people who count the clock down on the breeder . Who cares they give you a timeframe of when to harvest . But by all means I'm assuming you set a exact clock on your strain according to the breeder and is crying when it goes over . Oh I'm sorry that sativa took an extra week . No go cry about it on these forums and say how it's just not fair you were lied to . It's nonsense . I let the plant do the talking with the genetics provided by the breeder . End of story .


i dont even look at flowering times anymore, u fucking kidding? iv never cried about plants not finishing as advertised. only once i was frustrated but it was my own fault she went longer. im talking about flavors smells phenotype descriptions. does that stuff matter to you?


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont even look at flowering times anymore, u fucking kidding? iv never cried about plants not finishing as advertised. only once i was frustrated but it was my own fault she went longer. im talking about flavors smells phenotype descriptions. does that stuff matter to you?


Yes of course . Maybe I misinterpreted what you meant . Cheers


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you grown a Gage Green strain yet?


I'm no fanboy and I will be giving them a run with the reports I've seen .


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

some peoples kids..............

good smelling/tasting nugs comes from good growers....that's it.

anyway back to the show.
smoking *fortune teller(*forum cut x jo og*)*
mmmmmmmm....hard hitting stank nugs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

yea some peoples kids... the fortune teller really hard hitting stank or actually taste like every other jo og cross?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I'm no fanboy and I will be giving them a run with the reports I've seen .



Ok, fair enough. You mentioned that you like to "let the plant do the talking" so I figured you were chiming in because you grew some Gage gear


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> some peoples kids..............
> 
> good smelling/tasting nugs comes from good growers....that's it.
> 
> ...



Nonsense. A cherry/grape/cheese whatever smelling or tasting plant is a GENETIC trait. What, do you grate some Parmesan in to your soil and expect the buds to smell like cheese????

You know this genuity


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nonsense. A cherry/grape/cheese whatever smelling or tasting plant is a GENETIC trait. What, do you grate some Parmesan in to your soil and expect the buds to smell like cheese????
> 
> You know this genuity


if only it was that easy  Would save me a lot of money man


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nonsense. A cherry/grape/cheese whatever smelling or tasting plant is a GENETIC trait. What, do you grate some Parmesan in to your soil and expect the buds to smell like cheese????


You guys are lucky. That's a technique unavailable to DWC hobbyists.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

Can't dump whey in the res?

Couple curds in the hydroton?


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jul 10, 2014)

kgp said:


> What nonsense do you speak of?
> 
> Are the new releases as described?
> 
> ...


Heck of a post. Amen


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

kgp said:


> Sannies is as described


Did you run herijuana and/or the crosses?


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> mine are still lil veg plants,,but ill find a pic of some for you.


Would appreciate it. Tried looking all over the net but most people seem to be more interested in the other strains. But then again i've always been attracted to the less popular.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I prefer to know what that dimension is before buying a ticket.


Ha I hear ya. I like surprises though. I'm not necessarily looking for anything in particular with it. Just some Dank. If i wanted something for a particular effect, smell, taste, i would have chosen accordingly.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's GGG's description of Grape Puff:
> 
> "Discover a world of diamonds with the Grape Puff, another glistening reinvention of the Grape Stomper genetics that will surely impress and effectively medicate. We selected the Grape Stomper 3A, a phenotype of the Bright Moments , for its early flower and its abundance of never-ending resin. The Grape Stomper 3A will develop colas of frost and finishes flower early.
> 
> ...



Not at all putting too much into the description but at the end of the day it's all you got to use sometimes. Choosing Talisman was kinda like a girl you're interested in. You don't know enough about her and neither do your friends but you just have a urge to wanna know more. You already know there is a 50/50 things could go either way but you just wanna know.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea some peoples kids... the fortune teller really hard hitting stank or actually taste like every other jo og cross?


how many jo og crosses have you grown?


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> Would appreciate it. Tried looking all over the net but most people seem to be more interested in the other strains. But then again i've always been attracted to the less popular.


this is from a grower,growing tailsman..
 
he has a write up on it,and what he thinks of it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nonsense. A cherry/grape/cheese whatever smelling or tasting plant is a GENETIC trait. What, do you grate some Parmesan in to your soil and expect the buds to smell like cheese????
> 
> You know this genuity


and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow..ect

organic taste better than chem right? and may give more high/stone?
or LED grown bud vs hps buds vs sun grown buds?

what do you put in your soil? or hydro system?

it's all on the grower.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2014)

*Day 23*



My Confirmed GrapeStomperBX MALE. Very beefy solid stems. Can't wait to breed with his clones.



My suspected female. Branchiest (or was before I took clones and mainlined) and branched earlier than the others.


My suspected male. Not too hot about the structure. Probably won't breed with him.

If it is female I will flower tho.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow..ect
> 
> organic taste better than chem right? and may give more high/stone?
> or LED grown bud vs hps buds vs sun grown buds?
> ...



I agree with your general point that a dialed in environment can bring out the best in a strain. A good grower is not going to turn inferior genetics in to top shelf bud though. IMO (unless you're a complete noob) the quality of the finished product is mostly a genetic thing. I've come across plants that were terrible, and others that were outstanding. The environment remained the same for them all. The only variable was genetics.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> how many jo og crosses have you grown?


thats a yes....


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thats a yes....


how many jo crosses have you grown?you know,what taste did you get?if you have grown any?

i just don't want anyone to take my word as the whole take on jo oj crosses..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> how many jo crosses have you grown?you know,what taste did you get?if you have grown any?
> 
> i just don't want anyone to take my word as the whole take on jo oj crosses..



Is diesel a common smell for Jo OG?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

im sorry for poking you. ill show myself the door.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is diesel a common smell for Jo OG?


from the genetic makeup,it should..

being it's a bag seed......from loompas headband aka candkush(with a name like that,how could it have any sweetness)..ect

i get fuel fumes smells,from some crosses with jo og..


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im sorry for poking you. ill show myself the door.


i have no qualms(i think that word fits) with you,i'm more than happy to find any info i can find,on any thing i run.


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> from the genetic makeup,it should..
> 
> being it's a bag seed......from loompas headband aka candkush(with a name like that,how could it have any sweetness)..ect
> 
> i get fuel fumes smells,from some crosses with jo og..


I disagree. I've got no fuel. Just sweet candy.
I've always heard loompas headband as a powerful og. I've never even heard it referenced as candy. I've heard it described as a strong og flavor and smell.

Here it is straight from loompa
"Underdog OG is one of our flagship clones. This clone is not in circulation. The defining characteristic, beyond the standard OGK, is in the medicinal effects. It’s similar to other OGs with the strong body stone. This particular OG clone also hits with a strong sativa head high blended with a strong indica body stone. This rare combination creates a strong pain alleviating effect. It can be overwhelming for those not smoking regularly. Smoking this strain during the day can often end your day immediately. This plant harvests between 8-10 weeks, our personal favorite is 10 weeks"

I've ran yeti underdog bx aka headband bx and got no sweet candy. 

I got fuel and nail polish smelling og.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> from the genetic makeup,it should..
> 
> being it's a bag seed......from loompas headband aka candkush(with a name like that,how could it have any sweetness)..ect
> 
> i get fuel fumes smells,from some crosses with jo og..


Makes sense. Obviously I ended up with both leaning that way. Considering that I've now grown grape stomper (I hope I'm not on a secret GGG kill list for it) and see the potential in those genetics, I could see how someone would have an all together positive experience with those crosses. I just think that Gage would be better off being a little more forthright about the common phenotypes. If through their testing they found Jo dominant expressions 50% of the time, then it shouldn't be all "dripping with grape flavored syrup for days". I should be aware of what I might find, and that might prompt me to take a pass on the seeds, or I might order 2 or 3 packs to really dig in and find what Im looking for.

Less creative writing and more facts


----------



## kgp (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow..ect
> 
> organic taste better than chem right? and may give more high/stone?
> or LED grown bud vs hps buds vs sun grown buds?
> ...


Wrong... It's all genetics.

Grow a sativa next to an indica. Same room, same condition. Same food but altered to suit the plant.

You will taste the difference. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow..ect
> 
> organic taste better than chem right? and may give more high/stone?
> or LED grown bud vs hps buds vs sun grown buds?
> ...


Then it's a freekin' miracle I got lime slurpee 3 out of 3 times w/ TGA Chernobyl ! Surely you know about my 'spaghetti sauce' approach ?


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> this is from a grower,growing tailsman..
> View attachment 3200230
> he has a write up on it,and what he thinks of it.


Got the link to the write up?


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

kgp said:


> Wrong... It's all genetics.
> 
> Grow a sativa next to an indica. Same room, same condition. Same food but altered to suit the plant.
> 
> You will taste the difference. I don't care who you are.


what's wrong?

indica & sativa are very different are they not? 

that convo was about a said cross...grown in a good room vs a bad room.

again what's your point?..other than trying to find something to be upset about.



mrrager420 said:


> Got the link to the write up?


no link,but hear you go.....
*GGG plant grower.*
Sup Guys its been a Minute, been busy as hell

marijuana is full swing here in the box state. Recreational sales are estimated to a 100+ Million dollars in tax money by the end of the year

Ok. so back to the log. enjoying my first winter here. First off cold weather= free a/c






Popped these packs about 4 Months ago. and now I'm about 50 days into flower with the 2 phenos that i kept. Ill go through and describe the Veg Characteristics (briefly)

10 popped
5 males
4 Female
1 lost to natural selection

I will be back soon with more updates!! 


Veg 
pheno #3
Very OG structure, Medium node space. Extremly fast Growth. 

Pheno #2 
Similar growth pattern to #3. nice lateral growth, vigor is speedy. i suggest a 45 day veg. 

pheno #3 &4 

Identical to #3, Great growth, Keep humidity levels in check. with this one. she is fine if on preventative sprays

Flower

pheno #1,3,4 in flower day 50

#3
Og Growth all the way, Somewhat Lanky through first 3 weeks. She really puts on Resin, and trich production is superb. days 30-40 are a daily difference on the amout of frost she puts on. 
Aroma- Og fuel to the nose, with that distinct Chem greatness. def got the terp profile to be a great hash plant. Im looking forward to the nug's.

I will be back soon with more updates on the garden!

it's not just me getting these smells/flavors.truth be told..........

how many people have been to the site?all the info/grows/pics/ect...are right there for who ever wants the honest truth.


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

I think you got me all wrong. Not in the least bit am I upset. I just think that what your saying is false.

My point about sativa and indica is that you can taste the genetic profile. You can taste the difference no matter who grows them.

You shouldn't have to grow grape stomper at extremely high brix levels to taste the grape terps.

I completely understand that a plant grown to its genetic potential will be better than not.

But the flavors you experience are genetically programmed in the strain.

Therefore, it's about the genetics.

I'm here to learn and debate. If you think I'm upset you've got me totally wrong. I just felt your comment was a load of bullshit.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

In oct-nov I'll have my own opinion about Talisman.
I've got plenty of selection too...7/10 females

They're all 6'+ tall atm.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2014)

Part of me is wondering how much harvest timing has to do with flavor profile.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Part of me is wondering how much harvest timing has to do with flavor profile.


this is true,when a grower chops his/her plants,when a grower hang/drys his/her plants,when a grower cures his/her plants....all plays a roll in how the nugs turn out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2014)

If fellas could kindly refer a couple of pages back, I already mentioned that the whole 'descriptions are off' thing is being worked on as we speak. Guys are aware of your complaints and are working on it, to the level of engaging directly with customers that hold specific standards. 

It is VERY much about the GENETICS in the eyes of the breeders! This is why constructive feedback is appreciated. These guys do not want to stagnate and repeat the same old song like a stuck record. They want you to tell them where they are lacking, and they want to sharpen up. 

Of course many things influence a plant. But the goal is to not create expectations that can possibly not be met. As a customer, this just sucks. As the guy selling, not really something you enjoy hearing either. 

So overall, all points duly noted, and being worked on. Let's see what happens with the NEXT drops then shall we?... The current one has MANY people pleased as hell already.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2014)

And I just want to add, I don't think anybody here can really knock anybody else's methods. I will be very truthful here, even the fellas I don't like, all pretty jacked. 

That is just one line I would love it nobody crosses. Please don't knock another guy's SKILLS. The rest, go mad, but that is holy ground.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

That's what I was trying to put into words myself, you did it nicely.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> this is true,when a grower chops his/her plants,when a grower hang/drys his/her plants,when a grower cures his/her plants....all plays a roll in how the nugs turn out.


Yes. I would imagine if you follow the breeder times on harvest you could be chopping some phenos too early or too late. That could affect taste/smell.

The length of time hanging to dry before jarring for cure makes a huge difference for me too.

Another thing people seem to take for granted is the amount of genes passed on by the mother (usually a clone only strain).

Like the GrapeStomper BX. 50% grapestomper genes and 50% Chemdawg Sour Diesel (headband x sourdiesel)

So that means 50% of the genes will be from the grape stomper, 25% from headband, and 25% from sour diesel.

Some people would assume that would mean that 50% of their plants are going to have the grapestomper taste/smell but the sour diesel and headband are contributing genes to it as well.

The dominance of the genes that control smell and taste will determine if the smell taste shows in the cross.

I wish we could map out the cannabis dna. Then we would be able to identify dominant and recessive traits, and that would lead to some amazing breeding potential.

As far as I know tho, the only way to be sure you will get a repeat of the mother is to cube her.

(I am not a science major.. just talking)

Each grain of pollen has a different split of dna too. Life is amazing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If fellas could kindly refer a couple of pages back, I already mentioned that the whole 'descriptions are off' thing is being worked on as we speak. Guys are aware of your complaints and are working on it, to the level of engaging directly with customers that hold specific standards.
> 
> It is VERY much about the GENETICS in the eyes of the breeders! This is why constructive feedback is appreciated. These guys do not want to stagnate and repeat the same old song like a stuck record. They want you to tell them where they are lacking, and they want to sharpen up.
> 
> ...


I think this is very important. The more accurate the descriptions on possible effects and smell/tastes the better for the consumer and seller.

You would really need the opinion on smell/taste from as many people as possible. 

I think it was in the bodhi thread we were talking about how people percieve smells differently. 

One thing I noticed, my patient's girlfriend and I could smell the berry in my goji but my patient and husband could not.

But I really like this description:


> Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper (aka Sour Grapes) BX (Grape Stomper x Chemdawg-SourDiesel “Snowman”)
> Good to excellent yield. Very strong medicine for pain and relaxation.
> The illustrious Grape Stomper (seen in High Times and winner of 3 Cali cups) gets dusted by our chemdawg-sourdiesel “snowman”. They’re counting on bigger yields with some variation as there is much to be found and most of all it should be wonderful.
> Look for AAA quality and yield. Gage Green Seeds was averaging 1.75 grams per watt and knows its capable of larger crop numbers.


^^ off of attitude.

Tells me of the variation and possibility of finding a large yielder. Research into the parents will give me an idea of possible smell/taste. 

I personally popped them now because I was looking for a pain strain. I hope I get lucky on my 1-2 females.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

One thing I think that hampers us with regards to locking down specific traits is that we often assume, perhaps wrongfully, that the trait we desire is a single allele trait. More likely, some of the traits we are looking for are multi allele specific traits. Add in the consideration that we are dealing with polybyrids, and it makes sense why it can be difficult to find a specific trait. I do like when breeders have a good list of expected traits.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> . These guys do not want to stagnate and repeat the same old song like a stuck record.





Mad Hamish said:


> And I just want to add, I don't think anybody here can really knock anybody else's methods. I will be very truthful here.....


i-ron-ic:
happening in the opposite way to what is expected based on past actions, and typically causing wry amusement because of this.


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If fellas could kindly refer a couple of pages back, I already mentioned that the whole 'descriptions are off' thing is being worked on as we speak. Guys are aware of your complaints and are working on it, to the level of engaging directly with customers that hold specific standards.
> 
> It is VERY much about the GENETICS in the eyes of the breeders! This is why constructive feedback is appreciated. These guys do not want to stagnate and repeat the same old song like a stuck record. They want you to tell them where they are lacking, and they want to sharpen up.
> 
> ...


I like this right here. This what I wanted to hear.


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

I just touched base with m4k.

He was positive. He values people's opinions. He admitted faults about jo and how they are working on descriptions. 

I really like the conversation. Instead of saying im wrong, or im a shitty grower, or I don't take the plants to their genetic potential he listened to my criticism and agreed there is room for improvement. 

Im watching and waiting. Thank you ggg crew.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

I find it awesome and how it should be, when people can have civil disagreements with out being defensive or dicks.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> what's wrong?
> 
> indica & sativa are very different are they not?
> 
> ...


I don't think he is getting upset buttercup, he just thinks your full of bullshit and said it as politely as any gent could. Genetics are what effects all those things not what the grower puts into his grow. 

Yes you can feed it right, you can keep the environment right and she will turn out better. However you can do a true test of genetics and throw two plants in a grow room feed one your regular nutrients and give the other one tap water. I have done it and yes indeed it is genetics not nutrients that give you what you want.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

this is all to funny to me...
show me one post talking/calling anyones plants shit(kgp) show me..one post of me even interacting with you on these last few pages..calling you a shitty grower.

show me a post,of me saying one way of growing is better than another way....

who puts these genetics that us "GROWERS" grow,together?.....another grower right?..if that GROWER/breeder/ect...did not make the seeds..
are breeders not growers?

show me one post of me saying nutes change how your plant smells/taste.

and back to the plants...4-5 week 12/12 tray of fortune..
 

 
bigger fortune in the back...


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I don't think he is getting upset buttercup, he just thinks your full of bullshit and said it as politely as any gent could. Genetics are what effects all those things not what the grower puts into his grow.
> 
> Yes you can feed it right, you can keep the environment right and she will turn out better. However you can do a true test of genetics and throw two plants in a grow room feed one your regular nutrients and give the other one tap water. I have done it and yes indeed it is genetics not nutrients that give you what you want.


That's why I'll never understand people's obsession with some new bottle this, overpriced bottle of that. A plant will take what it needs, anything more will simply hamper it.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's why I'll never understand people's obsession with some new bottle this, overpriced bottle of that. A plant will take what it needs, anything more will simply hamper it.


I completely agree with you, I bought a set of nutrients from fox farms and if I follow the recipe that they give I would be out already. However I am smarter than the bottle and only feed the ladies what "I FEEL" they need. I don't have any of that phosphorous claw or nute burn, no yellowing of my leaves none of that shit. 

I watched the strain hunters in columbia and the dudes out there use charcoal as a soil amendment and nothing else. I know people who swear by RO and I use Tap Water after it has been in a 30 gallon rubbermaid with 4 airstones in it for 24-48 hours. 

Growing weed is not hard, keeping the grow room spotless and bugless IS hard. Taking time to do all the necessities like trellising and cleaning your shot glasses / buckets. Too many people are just lazy.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

gs x gs/aww
 
one of her sistas.......


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 11, 2014)

GGG Bastards on the way - won't be popping em for a while but it's still exciting


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> this is all to funny to me...
> show me one post talking/calling anyones plants shit(kgp) show me..one post of me even interacting with you on these last few pages..calling you a shitty grower.
> 
> show me a post,of me saying one way of growing is better than another way....
> ...


Its your attitude. ..

here's one.

and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow..ect

so the many people with complaints, this is your reply?
I was taught to never assume but its quite obvious. 

Silly kids? Who's the kid kid here?

This is all funny to you? Wtf is funny? I must have missed the joke

another thing for me to get upset about? Can I not have an opinion?

Go ahead. Make some dumb ass comment downplaying people's opinion. 

Post another pic. Maybe that will smooth everything out.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> Its your attitude. ..
> 
> here's one.
> 
> ...


 He can simply be combative, I've learned to simply look past the smart ass posts and look for things of substance. ETA: sometimes we all saddle up on a high horse, I don't take it personally


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> Its your attitude. ..
> 
> here's one.
> 
> ...


i'm still waiting on a post,with me talking to you(kgp)..the one in bold,is in reply to a post you made about my post......that you do not value.

"and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow" <<<,that's my opinion,is it not?

combative.......show me one post.

i'll bite my tounge for no one.....

anyway done interacting with you,happy growing.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> i'm still waiting on a post,with me talking to you(kgp)..the one in bold,is in reply to a post you made about my post......that you do not value.
> 
> "and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow" <<<,that's my opinion,is it not?
> 
> ...


 I got no qualms with you in general, I do recall you going on about small time growers a while back, perhaps even this thread. I think you are a good contributing member, sometimes perhaps you come off a certain way, although it could be simply the lack of tone in writing


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> i'm still waiting on a post,with me talking to you(kgp)..the one in bold,is in reply to a post you made about my post......that you do not value.
> 
> "and that genetic trait will not shine with a bad grow" <<<,that's my opinion,is it not?
> 
> ...


Mutual


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 11, 2014)

Weed is supposed to bring people together - especially good weed. This is the 2nd time I came in the GGG info thread n found pages of nothing but arguments with maybe 1 or 2 grow pics slid in the middle. Fuck arguing over conflicting personalities - what's the benefit?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

None, basically what I said. Genuine and KGP are both good growers and contributors in my book.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Weed is supposed to bring people together - especially good weed. This is the 2nd time I came in the GGG info thread n found pages of nothing but arguments with maybe 1 or 2 grow pics slid in the middle. Fuck arguing over conflicting personalities - what's the benefit?


It starts with one guy getting up on the horse and riding up to the top of the mountain, it continues for days with others pulling that useless fuck off the horse and in the process drags everyone down.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> It starts with one guy getting up on the horse and riding up to the top of the mountain, it continues for days with others pulling that useless fuck off the horse and in the process drags everyone down.


I'm an egotistical dueche bag, borderline sociopath and my e-dick could rival any porn star any day - still no reason to argue in here. Save tht shit for the politics section


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I'm an egotistical dueche bag, bordline sociopath and my e-dick could rival any porn star any day - still no reason to argue in here. Save tht shit for the politics section


Its easy to have an e-dick all you need is a computer and a keyboard.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Its easy to have an e-dick all you need is a computer and a keyboard.


Learn something new everyday  edit *attempt at mediating removed*


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Learn something new everyday


Only YOU can prevent forest fires.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2014)

i thought gen " told it how it is", but thats until this company has a problem.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Only YOU can prevent forest fires.


Tried


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh stop it. 

What the hell would you guys do for fun if there wasn't such entertaining threads going on?

The riu fam is just like any other.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> Oh stop it.
> 
> What the hell would you guys do for fun if there wasn't such entertaining threads going on?
> 
> The riu fam is just like any other.


full of interesting people with a tad dysfunction?


----------



## kgp (Jul 11, 2014)

Just a tad.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

Even tads can be friends


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Even tads can be friends


I'll be a good tad on RIU . Hopefully some people post some real nice beauty's and phenos of GGGs new releases soon


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2014)

So I got a bit of a mutation on this one GSOG seedling

Kinda neato looking see how it progresses along.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

anyone else having a problem with the new ads popping up into users posts? I got some ads on bottom and now in the post box.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 11, 2014)

Yea I see it on all of them now . Cannibis E liquid advertisement . 


Pass it Around said:


> anyone else having a problem with the new ads popping up into users posts? I got some ads on bottom and now in the post box.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> So I got a bit of a mutation on this one GSOG seedling
> View attachment 3200686
> Kinda neato looking see how it progresses along.


I'm jealous can't wait to get mine in !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> anyone else having a problem with the new ads popping up into users posts? I got some ads on bottom and now in the post box.



For CBD hemp oil? Yep, seeing them all over.

That explains why Rollie was getting all defensive about these oils ...... he was about to cash in some add revenue from them.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> For CBD hemp oil? Yep, seeing them all over.
> 
> That explains why Rollie was getting all defensive about these oils ...... he was about to cash in some add revenue from them.


It is the only ad that actually appears inside your post though, the first time today I saw it I thought that it was someone spamming.

[added] that product also looks like some high times horse shit


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> For CBD hemp oil? Yep, seeing them all over.
> 
> That explains why Rollie was getting all defensive about these oils ...... he was about to cash in some add revenue from them.


adblocking for the win! Seriously, I can't be bothered with invasive ads and I didn't know until a few months ago that you tube had ads... I block them on the device and at the router level


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2014)

Those tadpoles look DELICIOUS.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> Oh stop it.
> 
> What the hell would you guys do for fun if there wasn't such entertaining threads going on?
> 
> The riu fam is just like any other.


As my ex-nephew-in-law explained some time ago, you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your family.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2014)

Some friends just grow on you like a hairy mole.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Some friends just grow on you like a hairy mole.


or like a homeless man to a park bench


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay so quick question .??? Since I have all you fine folks here on this thread I'd like to know of a strain that is best sea of green style grow, very frosty , and is a decent yielderr . The demand has out grown the supply for the people I take care of . With the knowledge you guys have and 100"s of years growing collectively , honestly give me a short list to choose from . Quality is my first priority . C-99 ? White widow x BB ? Help me !


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

C99 is a sure winner, Kosher Tangie has phenotypes that yield monstrously with big resinous buds however I can't say that every seed of that has a strong yield.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Okay so quick question .??? Since I have all you fine folks here on this thread I'd like to know of a strain that is best sea of green style grow, very frosty , and is a decent yielderr . The demand has out grown the supply for the people I take care of . With the knowledge you guys have and 100"s of years growing collectively , honestly give me a short list to choose from . Quality is my first priority . C-99 ? White widow x BB ? Help me !


ak47 or white russian...work good

ch.ak x jo og...this pheno did real good in sog setup..


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> ak47 or white russian...work good
> 
> ch.ak x jo og...this pheno did real good in sog setup..
> View attachment 3200818


I want to know when Serious seeds is going to drop AK-47 again . I look and their always out . White Russian doesn't look bad


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I want to know when Serious seeds is going to drop AK-47 again . I look and their always out . White Russian doesn't look bad


they got regs right now,may not be what you are looking for...but i think you would find a winner in a few packs..or 2.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> ak47 or white russian...work good
> 
> ch.ak x jo og...this pheno did real good in sog setup..
> View attachment 3200818



Did you retire the horse blanket gen?


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you retire the horse blanket gen?


naw,i use it as a cape at night.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Okay so quick question .??? Since I have all you fine folks here on this thread I'd like to know of a strain that is best sea of green style grow, very frosty , and is a decent yielderr . The demand has out grown the supply for the people I take care of . With the knowledge you guys have and 100"s of years growing collectively , honestly give me a short list to choose from . Quality is my first priority . C-99 ? White widow x BB ? Help me !


I've had two strains which may be great for sea of green. One I can speak on more as I had four ladies Bodhi superstitious, very frosty, very uniform, a well balanced high, 9 to 10 weeks, decent yield. WOS AKS, knock out stone, I think 9 weeks, trichome webbing, so many requests for her, too bad I didn't clone her. Those are my recommendation from my limited experience


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> ak47 or white russian...work good
> 
> ch.ak x jo og...this pheno did real good in sog setup..
> View attachment 3200818


now that's a pretty pole! Nice man!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> now that's a pretty pole! Nice man!



That's what she said.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Okay so quick question .??? Since I have all you fine folks here on this thread I'd like to know of a strain that is best sea of green style grow, very frosty , and is a decent yielderr . The demand has out grown the supply for the people I take care of . With the knowledge you guys have and 100"s of years growing collectively , honestly give me a short list to choose from . Quality is my first priority . C-99 ? White widow x BB ? Help me !


My fave SoG plants are:
Chronic
Black Widow
Armageddon (The Fantaseeds one)
Super Silver Haze ( Needs 3 rotations of 4 weeks plus a rest week per cycle but GAWDS does it yield)

Girls I still want to try in SoG:
Dream Beaver
Silver Mountain
Pura Vida

Bodhi's gear strikes me as perfect for the job, particularly Appy crosses but any of his types will kill an SoG the way they perform off clone.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 12, 2014)

I just started a thread over on the GGG forums about this, but figured I'd show the girls off over here, too. Here are my two female Cerberus phenotypes...

Cerberus #3, smells like cantaloupe, and is yielding BIG.




Cerberus #4, smells like a mix of an old man's cologne, aftershave, and BO. She has really surprised me by putting on some serious frost late in the game.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2014)

nice,that's one of the older crosses,,,i always wanted to grow her out.
have you smoked her yet?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm done on this site for the most part, but I will return to post my Talisman results in Nov.
Good or Bad.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> nice,that's one of the older crosses,,,i always wanted to grow her out.
> have you smoked her yet?


Thank you. Nope, haven't smoked them yet. #3 will be coming down in two-ish weeks, but I fear #4 will still be another full month. What I really want to know is who #3's father was? If it was a Trainwreck, like her yield, and structure, may suggest, why does she smell like cantaloupe? I'm not complaining, but the speculation drives me crazy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'm done on this site for the most part, but I will return to post my Talisman results in Nov.
> Good or Bad.


 We all say this at some point, but we all come back. RIU can become a lot to process so no harm getting on to some other boards and feeling out some different vibes. 
Most people that 'go away' are still lurking here under different names anyway. 

Anyhooooo, I totaly at random and for no reason threw some buds onto a scale and took pictures. 













Funny, that is my second 4:20 bud lol. The last one was some Afghan Haze x PCK


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks very nice  I wish i could show my 12 gram cola of purple trainwreck . One of my patients gave me a generous offer that I couldn't refuse . It was a beauty right up there with your fine girls here 


Mad Hamish said:


> We all say this at some point, but we all come back. RIU can become a lot to process so no harm getting on to some other boards and feeling out some different vibes.
> Most people that 'go away' are still lurking here under different names anyway.
> 
> Anyhooooo, I totaly at random and for no reason threw some buds onto a scale and took pictures.
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2014)

If RIU could PLEASE bring back our old albums I will show you a 34 gram Dream Beaver top, not cola. The whole cola was over 70 grams...

EDIT: If I dig long enough, that pic is on the 'tea' thread as a thumbnail I think. Will be EPIC to get it back...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2014)

Some impressive Gage yielders:
Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby, each cola was a zip







Never bothered to weigh these OS Afghan Haze Bastards colas... Not like they would fit on a scale







They were sexy closer up too


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

it could be a trainwreck x aloha white widow dad, maybe the aww has canteloupe in her. i dont know shit just guessing for ya...


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> it could be a trainwreck x aloha white widow dad, maybe the aww has canteloupe in her. i dont know shit just guessing for ya...


Hey, I appreciate it  The more males that I'm aware of in the GGG stable, the better my chances of deducing who spawned my little miss mega melons are. I'm glad I cloned her and I will definitely be giving her another run soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Some impressive Gage yielders:
> Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby, each cola was a zip
> 
> 
> ...


Again. You are a brave man. I would be outside worrying over that girl every day. I bet windy storms scared the shit out of you.

Very sexy top btw. I love when pistils get that purple/pink tint. Like highlights for weed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2014)

Getting ready to flower the boy in the front for pollen collection.

All smooth sailing over here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 13, 2014)

Right on Pie. Climate change kicked my ass this year past. Severe losses to non stop rain early season. First time I ever saw root rot, it was horrible.

Still got a few pounds but didn't get to do my hash run I planned.

That Afghan Haze can take a beating I can tell you that...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

jo-lean update..dont know whats with the wierd leaf..mutant or seed scar? still healthy and jumping tho


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 14, 2014)

I get those 'swallow tails' every now and then, they straighten out really fast...


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)

got 2 female talisman,get up pot to 10 gal
along with a few ch.ak x joe og
and more pk x gsog
smoking on some *abs x joe og *
blueberry funk all day long,got a plant of this left going...looking good.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)

Dylon spit hot fire. I rip and I rhyme and I rhyme and I rip this is the way dylon spit.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)

Antidote kush


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


>


did not see this......he nice..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> did not see this......he nice..







Another good one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)

just my kind of jams........you rock for posting these vids..making my smoking day much better.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)

Bronson can get wild as fuck but this songs good


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)

Today's Update https://www.rollitup.org/t/grape-stomper-og.835319/#post-10695396


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't know who this actually is, if it's just some internet random, but the shit's great. Probably better then Wiz


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll leave it with this one or you'll smoke to much and won't get shit done  not a weed track but the titles fitting  New Zealand kid with flow.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2014)

whatever happened to rap...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2014)

So it looks like all my GrapeStompers are gonna be male.

Pretty bummed out about that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

that really sucks! goji stomper?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2014)

I am just going to F3 the Goji this go round.

I should be getting some GrapeStomper x GS Aloha Widow in soon. Will pop those in 4-5 weeks.

Prob gonna start some Goji F2 beans tonight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice shit sounds dank in ur house


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 14, 2014)

First clones off my first Salvation momma in the cloner, whole room reeks of lemons after making the cuts... Just plain badass. My boy has lemon sap too. Cubing is going to be fun. Looks like I finally got my lemons. Been asking life to hand them to me for a while. Screw lemonade. I want to make shatter. Lemony shatter. YES.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

Vai knows how to boogie. Had the priveledge of his conversation for a whole hour, only had to share it with one other guy. Most inspiring person alive. 

Anyhow, who would have guessed Axl would actually write another good song. I missed the new album totally, had zero interest, but this is a GREAT song


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

I carried on the morning hip hop in my thread  I didn't want to clog this one up anymore. Feel free to bring the Vai Hamish, I love it all. Except for country, unless you can find me a country song about the sweet sticky, then I may accept it


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2014)

[QUOTE="Mr.Head, post: 10698221, member: 636380" I love it all. Except for country, unless you can find me a country song about the sweet sticky, then I may accept it [/QUOTE]

"He might have been on the weed...or even LSD...but if he was, I couldn't tell"


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

Country has the mist badass slide guitar, not my usual thing but there are some EPIC country ballads. Also hearing strong country influence in pop/rock these days especially the girly bands. Me, I can't stand the R n B. It is like pigs shitting hot mercury into my ear holes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

Although I am a huge fan of EARLY rhythm and blues, funk and soul... I dig waking up to Everybodys Got A Thing, Stevie Wonder is a legend lol...


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

chopping this fine day........the jams i love to trim to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

OMFG muddy waters, sharpened my teeth on the guitar with Muddy... Going to dust off some Elmore James records now hehehehe


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

Gen, you ever dig into music by Fats Waller... The birth of Swing, fantastic time for music. Had this song stuck in my head all day, Honeysuckle Rose, EPIC.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

i was scared of him as a kid..my grandma his pics of him all threw out the house,that's not my gradpa...wtf..lol
but my gradma had mean key strokes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I carried on the morning hip hop in my thread  I didn't want to clog this one up anymore. Feel free to bring the Vai Hamish, I love it all. Except for country, unless you can find me a country song about the sweet sticky, then I may accept it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh btw Stow, about you Grape Puff... Did you not have flooding during that time forcing your grow to shut down? Did you or did you not top them as they were going in to flower? If indeed so, pretty rich of you to complain about hermaphrodite flowers.
Considering the above, do you feel your plants were brought anywhere near genetic potential? Would you care for me to reference the Tea thread?
Furthermore, why are you promoting a Grape Stomper BX made my somebody else as NON Gage and 'better than Gage' when FatMarty started off using Gage gear?
You want to call me out, lets play.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2014)

you have been on my case for a ling time, subtly but man I can tell. so you want to roll jock boy?


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

these GS X GS/AWW cuts better root,cause the first set(seeds)that went into flower are looking very good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2014)

!


genuity said:


> these GS X GS/AWW cuts better root,cause the first set(seeds)that went into flower are looking very good.


got some pics? How many females did you get?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh btw Stow, about you Grape Puff... Did you not have flooding during that time forcing your grow to shut down? Did you or did you not top them as they were going in to flower? If indeed so, pretty rich of you to complain about hermaphrodite flowers.
> Considering the above, do you feel your plants were brought anywhere near genetic potential? Would you care for me to reference the Tea thread?
> Furthermore, why are you promoting a Grape Stomper BX made my somebody else as NON Gage and 'better than Gage' when FatMarty started off using Gage gear?
> You want to call me out, lets play.



I did have some inconveniences with the initial grow from seed with the Grape Puff, which I stated. The one female was the only plant in the garden that hermied from the stress, but I grew them out again from clone, and the same plant showed intersex issues in a stress free environment. So they were given a fair shake. If the smoke would have turned out great I would look past the hermaphrodism. But it was below average smoke, so it got the boot.

Feeling a little manic today Hamish? You can focus on me if you wish, but there have been multiple people that have called you on your nonsensical rants. It's quite comical at this point.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> you have been on my case for a ling time, subtly but man I can tell. so you want to roll jock boy?





Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, what can I say. Leading by example as always. We can all take a cue from your humble, interested and caring attitude. Thanks for ALWAYS trying to understand what the other person is saying, and responding accordingly. You also measure out your emotions just right. Much respect. Pro sports must do some good.
> 
> 
> But please now. Like I said, you are all great people and should be able to get along just fine. So please try..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> you have been on my case for a ling time, subtly but man I can tell. so you want to roll jock boy?



LOL! Want to roll? Are we going to have a post-off? A cyber showdown?

Stick to flapping your gums about gage gear. It's more entertaining


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! Want to roll? Are we going to have a post-off? A cyber showdown?
> 
> Stick to flapping your gums about gage gear. It's more entertaining


Depends........LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2014)

Wish there were more pics and less video/arguing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

Wish I had pics pie  I really do, no buds in my closet makes me a sad panda 

I can't wait to bud these bitches out and see what Gage is about.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wish there were more pics and less video/arguing.


ILL get some for ya..


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 15, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> GGG Bastards on the way - won't be popping em for a while but it's still exciting


Gottem  2nd attitude order - really happy w/ their service. Lotta freebies, quick and discreet.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

right on..good collection for the seed stash.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 15, 2014)

JoLEAN fixed her leaf...keeps me happy knowing at the first set of leaves this plant is vigorous..


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

one of the GS X GS/AWW still in veg.
 
some pk/heirloom og x gsog
 
 
lemon puff
 
315 watt LEC light test,i like this lil light.......


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 15, 2014)

Our lemon puffs look pretty close gen, think mine got a little salted up and the edges started to burn a bit.
Is your fourth node branch on one side taller than the top too?
Mine reeeeks.

Mindscape im running is very sativa dominate with heavy yeilding tops, im not sure how far i am in flower but they have not started to swell or pistils havnt died off yet but they need to be staked up. Cant notice much smell but the stems are sticky. Were hitting a nasty heat wave and im not running ac but ive yet to see any real dreading out of buds so thats a positive. Loaded up a few to test to see how they will do in single stemmed idk if ill run it again or try and find a more squat pheno from the pack but the smoke will tell the story.

The next run will be lemon puff and snowdawg 2 for sure tho


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 16, 2014)

Got some GGG testers on the way. Let's do this.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2014)

You can see they are a bit lighter then I would like. I am using old trays, I did clean them, but apparently not well enough I think they are fucking with my run off and getting back into the plants and screwing the works up ph wise. But I got all new trays and it will be fixed this watering. Of course they are taking longer to dry out though cause the damn PH is wacked 

I used these trays with synths and left them sit for like a years, should have bought new ones at the start of the grow, but hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

So good news everyone!

The growths that I thought were balls turned out to be weird promordia leaves!

So #1 and #3 could still be female! YAY!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

Tri branches anyone? #1 and #3 develop these at their tops.


Here are the weird primordia that turned into leaves.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Our lemon puffs look pretty close gen, think mine got a little salted up and the edges started to burn a bit.
> Is your fourth node branch on one side taller than the top too?
> Mine reeeeks.
> 
> ...


yea,i still have to tie the lemon puff down,but she is strong smelling right now to...

i did not get any real short phenos of mindscape,but after the stretch,them things put on mass.



XXVII St. said:


> Got some GGG testers on the way. Let's do this.


very nice,can not wait to see the fire you get to play with.



Mr.Head said:


> You can see they are a bit lighter then I would like. I am using old trays, I did clean them, but apparently not well enough I think they are fucking with my run off and getting back into the plants and screwing the works up ph wise. But I got all new trays and it will be fixed this watering. Of course they are taking longer to dry out though cause the damn PH is wacked
> 
> I used these trays with synths and left them sit for like a years, should have bought new ones at the start of the grow, but hindsight is 20/20.


yea,they look a lil light,but not bad at all...truth i think they look just fine.



Flaming Pie said:


> So good news everyone!
> 
> The growths that I thought were balls turned out to be weird promordia leaves!
> 
> So #1 and #3 could still be female! YAY!!!!


very happy to hear this for you FP,i have had a few plants show like that...

some plants i put in 12/12 yesterday.
 
*fortune teller
pk/heirloom x og
gs x gs/aww
oregon lemons
hawaiian skunk x romulan 

gots to put more cages on soon.*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2014)

Grape Stomper Day 31



GS clones on right.



I have a clone of the male and two of #1. Going to take clones of #3 when I am not sick.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

hey,i know its boring,but i promised hammish id update regularly,so,im just keeping it real..jo-Lean..def got the jo pheno...


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2014)

looking good.....


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2014)

*fortune teller 
 
potent smelling plants.*
forum cut leaner.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

Rory, they friggin EXPLODE in flower mate, producer of note.


rory420420 said:


> hey,i know its boring,but i promised hammish id update regularly,so,im just keeping it real..jo-Lean..def got the jo pheno...View attachment 3208895View attachment 3208896


 Been hitting Blues/Livers for last few weeks... Holy crap, them UK boys know a good Skunk cut jesus, I lost whole days here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2014)

My GrapeStomper BX have gotten really big. I will have to take some good pics today of them.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 24, 2014)

good da*ys are spent lost..*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

Pie, Gage gear kicks into overdrive after around 4 weeks veg, something in common with all their types I have run... Soon as those pre flowers show those girls GO for it.
Salvation is NUTS for vigor OMG. Not even contemplating anything but SoG style any longer lol.
I named my keeper mum SHOEgrr, in honor of one if my gurus.

Yeah Rory, agreed. Nothing like some days spent with only your own head as company  Amazing how much I got done too, ready for spring already, new veggie gardens built up, first seeds planted, good solid early start!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, they are pushing out mad roots right now and one of them is asking for more nutes.

Oddly enough the one asking for nutes is #3 which was the runt to begin with.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2014)

#1 and #3

#3 is definitely female. #1 is looking pretty good too. 

Both have nice sturdy stems and are asking for more nutes.

Day 35



Both have been mainlined for 8 colas. 

I will be throwing them into flower this coming tuesday.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 24, 2014)

@Mad Hamish how come we never see you around the organic forum anymore?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @Mad Hamish how come we never see you around the organic forum anymore?


Think he's doing some work for Gage Green right now if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @Mad Hamish how come we never see you around the organic forum anymore?


I got kicked off for standing up for my 'friend' StOw, and my real friend Red.

I almost went Hydro and stuck the Swami gear in there. Still gonna do it lol...

Anyhoo, if you meant the organics section here, been reading more than posting, so much info being absorbed... I love spring!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2014)

dash of oil n vinegar yum


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2014)

looks good......but damn,not a lick of meat?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2014)

The bacon is hidden inside that green stuff


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2014)

Gonna take pics tonight of the GS male.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gonna take pics tonight of the GS male.


Very interested in that Mr.Pie


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2014)

gs x gs/aww #1
 
she is a short one for sure........her sisters are very tall/lanky.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Very interested in that Mr.Pie


That's Ms Pie Mr.Head. We mow have the ladies representing and kicking ass!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry for misspeaking. I have an issue with thinking everyone's a brodude on the internet


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I got kicked off for standing up for my 'friend' StOw, and my real friend Red.


That sucks that they would do that to such a stand up guy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

Amos is the only person alive to ever make Bodhi's Sunshine daydream look like jigs. Best weed ever and Amos makes it look like junk. On top of telling the entire B thread he has the biggest dick (true story) then making PMs public, then ratting to mods. Stand up as fuck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Amos is the only person alive to ever make Bodhi's Sunshine daydream look like jigs. Best weed ever and Amos makes it look like junk. On top of telling the entire B thread he has the biggest dick (true story) then making PMs public, then ratting to mods. Stand up as fuck.


And yet.....I've never been kicked off of any threads...or sites. 

Karma, I figure.[ : the force created by a person's actions that some people believe causes good or bad things to happen to that person]


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Lets all take turns beating a dead horse.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2014)

Check out the fresh stock at HD
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/GageGreen/index.html


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Check out the fresh stock at HD
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/GageGreen/index.html


Good looking out Petro.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Good looking out Petro.


I like the Blue in Green, Golden Gage and Mindscape. I may have to splurge someday. Anyone ever try those?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

I know Gandalf in the tea thread did the Blue in Green and spoke highly of it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I like the Blue in Green, Golden Gage and Mindscape. I may have to splurge someday. Anyone ever try those?


yes i have....mindscape is beast mode..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2014)

Here is the Grapestomper male I will be collecting pollen from.



He is in good health with nice clusters of balls beginning to form. I believe he is a week and a half into flower.



Nice big knuckles!



Even his stretchiest branches have nice support.



I think I am in for alot of balls soon.



A cluster near the top. Nice tight clusters. I removed the lower single balls. Made my fingers smell sweet and with a mild funk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> yes i have....mindscape is beast mode..
> View attachment 3213811
> View attachment 3213812


What was the ratio on green to purple phenos? 50/50?


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2014)

all 6 females had some purp,but that one was the best..


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> yes i have....mindscape is beast mode..
> View attachment 3213811
> View attachment 3213812


Do they all turn purple?


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Do they all turn purple?


this was the green one..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Made my fingers smell sweet and with a mild funk.


My wife says the same when she handles my balls.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My wife says the same when she handles my balls.


Perfumed balls? haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2014)

So any thoughts on the male?


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2014)

smoking on this fortune teller.......strong nugs.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So any thoughts on the male?


other than looks,id say hes good to go.........what smells you getting from a stem rub?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> other than looks,id say hes good to go.........what smells you getting from a stem rub?


like a fruity funk


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I know Gandalf in the tea thread did the Blue in Green and spoke highly of it.


You weren't kidding. Straight from the GGG official description:
'Gandalf, tester of this cross, describes the flavor as "wonderful blueberry pancakes, sweet sugar, sour citrus, sweet fuelled grapefruits, blue slurpee syrup, and the classic spicy haze.This is true medicine. You get a really nice high that is very clear. The high leaves you with a warm body feeling and any area of stress or pain in your body is soothed. This is a completely social medicine that you don't have to be afraid to leave your house. I love this strain." '
NICE!!!


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 26, 2014)

Here are two pics of my mindscape plants, looks like i got the green pheno, time to run the rest looking for the pretty girl.
Including a pic of a mindscape(left) lemonpuff(center) and snowdawg2 from akg( far right).
Ive been having a few issues lately hoping the next run goes better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2014)

@genuity How is that GSxGS/AWW treating ya? What size pot, veg time and nutes did she have?


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> like a fruity funk





Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity How is that GSxGS/AWW treating ya? What size pot, veg time and nutes did she have?


got 2 of them in 2gal pots,and one in a 3gal

the 2 in 2gal pots,got 5 week veg i think..they are in FF soil/gro kashi/..and feed neptunes harvest...fish & seaweed fert

im not likeing the growth on the tall one in 2gal pot...ill get pics of her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> got 2 of them in 2gal pots,and one in a 3gal
> 
> the 2 in 2gal pots,got 5 week veg i think..they are in FF soil/gro kashi/..and feed neptunes harvest...fish & seaweed fert
> 
> im not likeing the growth on the tall one in 2gal pot...ill get pics of her.


You 5 week veg in a two gallon pot? Do you have to water every other day?


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You 5 week veg in a two gallon pot? Do you have to water every other day?


every day.
they went from red cups to 1gal pots,to 2gal.
i was going to put them in larger pots,but for some reason..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> every day.
> they went from red cups to 1gal pots,to 2gal.
> i was going to put them in larger pots,but for some reason..


Well they were testers, so you could fit more the way you did it.

If i receive a pack of 10 I will prob veg for 3-4 weeks and put them in 2.5 gallon hercules pots.


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 27, 2014)

The veg pics i posted are in 1.5 or 2 litre pots, just transplanted them too 3 gallon pots twenty minutes ago. They are in coco and got fed once a day and watered with plain water once a day. 
It gets too labour intensive to always run large pots when you throw away quite a few plants like i do


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

jo-LEAN update


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2014)

you know what it is..............


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3215930
> View attachment 3215932
> View attachment 3215933
> 
> you know what it is..............


niiiiiiiice...


----------



## kindnug (Jul 29, 2014)

How much longer she got b4 you chop + what kind of smell?


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> How much longer she got b4 you chop + what kind of smell?


i want to let them go another 2 weeks,but the way they are all floppy and shit...idk..
i think they are around 8 weeks+ right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know what it is. haha. care to share?

My male GS better pop soon. I am going on vacation thurs and can't afford stray pollen all over. My husband CAN NOT be trusted with my plants.

I have a clone.. just was trying to get pollen off original first. We shall see. He has 36 hours.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2014)

that be fortune teller(forum cut x joe og) @Flaming Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice. One plant SCROG? How is the smell? Any issues with her?


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Very nice. One plant SCROG? How is the smell? Any issues with her?


9 1gal pots..gro-kashi rich soil...feed compost teas & NH sea weed/kelp.
 
they are under a 315 watt LEC,i have ran these befor,under hps & MH ..
this is like the 5th time i have ran them...
this is my report from the seed run..

*1*. What hybrid did you test?
forum cut x joe og
*2*. Germ Rate: ___/___
8/8
*3*. Vegetative Growth Impressions: (Vigor, growth structure, etc.)
very strong growers,all three phenos,even the boys.good strong growth on all plants.
they will get big on ya.
*4*. Flower Growth Impressions: (Stretch, flowering time, etc.)
x2-x4 for some phenos,id go 9-10 weeks on these,but can be cut at around 8
deal with the way she grows,and keep her feed.
*5*. Finished Product Impressions: (Smell, taste, effects, etc.)
out of 3 phenos(#2forum cut pheno)(#1joe pheno)(#350/50 pheno)
#1 & #3 are some true winners,#1 has this strong foul fuel smell,and smokes the same(i love it)hits fast,with full on face melt stone..#3 has a way smoother smell,not sweet,but not fruity..???she has some stank to her,which is also on the low side of the smell factor.
#2 minty/pine type smoke,creamy after taste(im doing another run with her)
*6*. Would you recommend this strain to someone else? And, would you grow this strain again?
id pass on cuts,and hell yes this is staying in the rooms for a long time
*7*. Miscellaneous: (Please list any problems, observations, or comments)
other than a few balls on one plant(that i did not trim up) & a late nanner on one plant i let go way past being done...id say they are just fine.

be ready for a real pheno hunt with this one.

ill do a report on these when done..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2014)

Thankyou for posting that. I appreciate it!

If you could check my response in my gage thread I would appreciate that too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is my grow tent currently. Trying out some cages.



#3 ^ the runt


#1 ^ the favorite


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

So I think I was banned from the GGG FORUM...for what I cannot iimagine. But I still wanna show some love and let everyone know their shit is legit, strong genetics, which is already known. I am moving back to Kansas from Colorado temporarily so will have to say good bye to cultivation until further notice. I have ran 4 strains from GGG, two releases Mendo MontageFFL and D-Cure, two testers Absolute Blue x Jo and MendoBreath...I've used their genetics to breed and have had nothing but stellar results. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. Here is an "absolute puff" and a mendoF2 shot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2014)

banning their own testers? lol


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crosses I've made are Blueberry Smash = (abs blue x jo) x (super blue dream x jo) whichreeks of blueberry cream cheese og after two weeks from seed. Purple Rain = ( D-cure) x (mendobreath) mendobreath is an excellent x GSC OGKB F2 testers and I've yet to see what the beans from purple rain do because I'm still working the Smash but the mom was a grapey fuely monster and the pops was greasy garlicky grapey funk factory so fingers crossed. I jjjust wanna leave a few clones and seeds with friend and family in Co to ensure their preservation until my return.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2014)

confused me on the mendobreath, u made f2s or u tested f2s?


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> banning their own testers? lol


The testers were a gift from GGG as a result of shipping mishaps with another company, they went out of their way to help me out, which is why the ban confused me...I'm grateful either way. Maybe just an error on their server.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> confused me on the mendobreath, u made f2s or u tested f2s?


Used the F2s.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

I know it's just pollen chucking, I think, but I was pretty selective and nothing makes it past veg if it doesn't show signs of frost amd have a strong odor after a few weeks...kinda harsh, I know, but I'm never disappointed in the results and have yet to hear a complaint from other patients.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> The testers were a gift from GGG as a result of shipping mishaps with another company, they went out of their way to help me out, which is why the ban confused me...I'm grateful either way. Maybe just an error on their server.


whats your name over at that spot?

nice plants..


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

Didn't mean to report that comment...my fingers are bigger that the icons and i was aiming to reply.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

gethe ty said:


> whats your name over at that spot?
> 
> nice plants..


I believe the name I've been trying to use is SunflowerKid...because I've lived in Kansas alot and if I ever get to be a real breeder I'm going with SunflowerSeedz as a name lol.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

Won't send me the confirmation email though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> So I think I was banned from the GGG FORUM...for what I cannot iimagine............................I've used their genetics to breed


Stolen intellectual property perhaps?


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

D-cure with a little bit of nute lock, I'm an amateur and fed her the same I would my others but she didn't like it..still a grapey fuel factory.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mendobreath roaring right along. ..


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Won't send me the confirmation email though.


maybe check your spam/junk mail.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not selling their genetics, using them, spreading them. ..I thought that's what they wanted. If intellectual property is that sentimental to them then I understand. I personally like to see others improve what I produce, push me to be better and keep up, and I kinda got the impression GGG had a similar ideology about genetics.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

Genuity is active their, I'm a fan of his work. .maybe he can clarify..if I'm not supposed to breed or spread I won't. Never wanna be a nuisance to a good outfit.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

has GGG ever told you anything like that?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 30, 2014)

Your paying for the males too!


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

[QUOTE="genuity, post: 10747632, member: 18351s GGG ever told you anything like that?[/QUOTE]
No they are the least self centered breeders I have come across from what I can tell...humble and never really buggin on shit or having anyone bug on them like a few other well knowns.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2014)

i asked if it was cool to breed with GGG and got a yes. but the vibe i got after was quite negative. i was so confused.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

t: 10747645, member: 238054"]Your paying for the males too![/QUOTE]
Males are good! Seeds are cheap in comparison to what you get and the only fems I'll run or make are S1s. One good male and you'll never have to buy seed again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> I'm not selling their genetics, using them, spreading them. ..I thought that's what they wanted. If intellectual property is that sentimental to them then I understand. I personally like to see others improve what I produce, push me to be better and keep up, and I kinda got the impression GGG had a similar ideology about genetics.



I dunno. A tester for Gage told me that it's not cool to use their strains to breed with. He refered to it as stolen intellectual property. I think it's nonsense myself....... just throwing it out there.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> [QUOTE="genuity, post: 10747632, member: 18351s GGG ever told you anything like that?


No they are the least self centered breeders I have come across from what I can tell...humble and never really buggin on shit or having anyone bug on them like a few other well knowns.[/QUOTE]

are you trying to setup a new acct.. over at that spot?

or is it an old one..

maybe you forgot your password?


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

i would have been banned if any of what most "parrot" around this place was true.....

but with any breeder,it's not cool if a person is going to be putting out seeds,befor the tester seeds make it to release.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

It's a new account, I tried the trouble shooting and the only conclusion I could draw was that my I.p. was banned but I emailed admin this morning so well see how it goes.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Crosses I've made are Blueberry Smash = (abs blue x jo) x (super blue dream x jo) whichreeks of blueberry cream cheese og after two weeks from seed. Purple Rain = ( D-cure) x (mendobreath) mendobreath is an excellent x GSC OGKB F2 testers and I've yet to see what the beans from purple rain do because I'm still working the Smash but the mom was a grapey fuely monster and the pops was greasy garlicky grapey funk factory so fingers crossed. I jjjust wanna leave a few clones and seeds with friend and family in Co to ensure their preservation until my return.


these sound damn good...you should post some pics if you can....


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

No doubt, I could see that being a problem...I've gifted a few clones of what I bread from their testers but didn't share any of the unreleased strain except in the form of billowing white clouds.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> No doubt, I could see that being a problem...I've gifted a few clones of what I bread from their testers but didn't share any of the unreleased strain except in the form of billowing white clouds.


that's how to do it...


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 30, 2014)

Soon as I'm in flower, veg pics bore me lol I like to show off the nuggets...I'm moving in next two weeks but leaving the ladies in good hands so by the time I pay a visit they should be rockin out. After a few sober weeks in Kansas I'll be getting baked on terpene aroma therapy.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3200004
> the top right are the one that just drop........


they're something i would like to know if i understand right i can find all of those strain in a pack of diamond an dust? i am right?


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> they're something i would like to know if i understand right i can find all of those strain in a pack of diamond an dust? i am right?


i think so...


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 31, 2014)

No telling what's in a Diamonds and Dust, couple best males and all the sexy ladies doing it nature channel style...bound to be something unique in the mix. I got a free 50 pack and gave quite a few out, soon as my comrads get to 12/12 I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> i think so...


i got busted 3 weeks ago since my mother and my indoor ain't at home i "only" lose all my outdoor setup and my beloved box full of dank seed (almost cry when they find it) so now i only have 2 fem and 8 regular that was with my inddor and my mother of og grape krypt#1 and #2 , since i lost my training day#1 that was going outdoor...

so for now since money low i'm gonna take some sweet skunk to have something to smoke fast and i've buy a pack of D&D from ggg if when i get paid they still have d cure and grapestomper og i will take a pack also with elephant stomper from hazeman because this one was some of the best looking plant of my outdoor and i really want to see what i get from it 

hope someday my country will change her law soon before i decided to move to another country


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> i got busted 3 weeks ago since my mother and my indoor ain't at home i "only" lose all my outdoor setup and my beloved box full of dank seed (almost cry when they find it) so now i only have 2 fem and 8 regular that was with my inddor and my mother of og grape krypt#1 and #2 , since i lost my training day#1 that was going outdoor...
> 
> so for now since money low i'm gonna take some sweet skunk to have something to smoke fast and i've buy a pack of D&D from ggg if when i get paid they still have d cure and grapestomper og i will take a pack also with elephant stomper from hazeman because this one was some of the best looking plant of my outdoor and i really want to see what i get from it
> 
> hope someday my country will change her law soon before i decided to move to another country


That sucks madi, I assumed you were in spain obviously I was wrong. Hope you get back on your feet.

3/4 Grape Stomper OG's were male one was a mutant runt. Started 2 more seeds. If I don't get 1 female at least I will be done with this pack of seeds. I don't got time for this shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 1, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> i got busted 3 weeks ago since my mother and my indoor ain't at home i "only" lose all my outdoor setup and my beloved box full of dank seed (almost cry when they find it) so now i only have 2 fem and 8 regular that was with my inddor and my mother of og grape krypt#1 and #2 , since i lost my training day#1 that was going outdoor...
> 
> so for now since money low i'm gonna take some sweet skunk to have something to smoke fast and i've buy a pack of D&D from ggg if when i get paid they still have d cure and grapestomper og i will take a pack also with elephant stomper from hazeman because this one was some of the best looking plant of my outdoor and i really want to see what i get from it
> 
> hope someday my country will change her law soon before i decided to move to another country


Bummer man, shitty as it is at least you are not hit with charges (hopefully since you didn't mention it). I'd cry a bit too if my beans were taken. It's one thing to take the plants, that's bad enough but I can't fathom losing over a grand in killer genetics


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2014)

that blows mr head, hopefully u got the good shit for last.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2014)

everyone send feminine vibes towards Mr head!


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Bummer man, shitty as it is at least you are not hit with charges (hopefully since you didn't mention it). I'd cry a bit too if my beans were taken. It's one thing to take the plants, that's bad enough but I can't fathom losing over a grand in killer genetics


no it cost me a lot of money and make my lawyer happy... ive begin to think to move spain since ive got some job offer but my family dont want to go like that


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> everyone send feminine vibes towards Mr head!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> no it cost me a lot of money and make my lawyer happy... ive begin to think to move spain since ive got some job offer but my family dont want to go like that


Well I'm sorry to hear that. It sucks that a simple plant that brings joy to many, which regardless of legal status people will grow, can cause so much personal harm.


Spain sounds nice, until you look at their employment situation. But if you have an offer, that's a good starting point. I can understand not wanting to leave due to family and friends though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I'm sorry to hear that. It sucks that a simple plant that brings joy to many, which regardless of legal status people will grow, can cause so much personal harm.
> 
> 
> Spain sounds nice, until you look at their employment situation. But if you have an offer, that's a good starting point. I can understand not wanting to leave due to family and friends though.


If you can support yourself, Spain is awesome. Mucho mari, pero mas hashish. And the women........que fantástica!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Stolen intellectual property perhaps?


No bans lately according to the mod logs.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 3, 2014)

Question about the Bastard Series. They say Indoor/Outdoor, are they better suited for outdoor, or does it depend?


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Question about the Bastard Series. They say Indoor/Outdoor, are they better suited for outdoor, or does it depend?


Same question for diamonds and dust.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2014)

Welp. I'm going to pull out the good camera today and throw an update down. All the stompers should be showing their balls today.

Two more hit the dirt yesterday. I haven't check on anything this morning, but they probably aren't up yet  

Time to smoke a 730am bowl and get in there  I woke up this morning in a rage, time to medicate and enjoy my soothing garden.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Same question for diamonds and dust.


I'm very tempted to know how they do. Seems like a reasonably priced 50 pack lol 

If you do journals I'd follow


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


>


Great, now hes gonna get a bunch of hermies!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Question about the Bastard Series. They say Indoor/Outdoor, are they better suited for outdoor, or does it depend?


with the genetics id say more outdoor...



XXVII St. said:


> Same question for diamonds and dust.


both in and out...

i think you can grow any seed in or out.......just got to work with them..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2014)

New babies up : GS x GS AWW, GG x GSOG, SFV x Cherry Puff. 100 percent germ rate as always.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/grape-stomper-og.835319/page-4

There's my update. Ladies and gents.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> New babies up : GS x GS AWW, GG x GSOG, SFV x Cherry Puff. 100 percent germ rate as always.


nice........GS x GS AWW, GG <<<these get big..well i got a very short one,but the other 2 are nuts.

whats the GG x gsog?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> nice........GS x GS AWW, GG <<<these get big..well i got a very short one,but the other 2 are nuts.
> 
> whats the GG x gsog?


 That would be a typo. Damn. GS x GSOG lol...


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2014)

GS X GS/AWW ...SMALL ONE.
 
pk/heirloom og x gsog


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2014)

I need a lil more blue/white light back in the corner.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2014)

I eventually would like to upgrade to Dual Spectrum. HPS and MH. Would be awesome to have it rotate 180 degrees and back. Then both sides would get equal exposure.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I eventually would like to upgrade to Dual Spectrum. HPS and MH. Would be awesome to have it rotate 180 degrees and back. Then both sides would get equal exposure.


I have a dual hood, that fits two bulbs. Ideal for a simultaneous 600w MH and 600w HPS, except the air cooling ports on the hood are only 4 inches 

WOULD be awesome to have it rotate, though...lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I eventually would like to upgrade to Dual Spectrum. HPS and MH. Would be awesome to have it rotate 180 degrees and back. Then both sides would get equal exposure.


I did away with the duallies... Getting insane results by pairing a 600hps with a 400MH, rigged up close to each other. I use this combo per 4 by 4 floor area and I am much more stoked on it than the 1000w duallies. You just don't want to put 1000w fixture in a tent either. Nit over here, damn it gets HOT.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3221087
> I need a lil more blue/white light back in the corner.


Yepppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did away with the duallies... Getting insane results by pairing a 600hps with a 400MH, rigged up close to each other. I use this combo per 4 by 4 floor area and I am much more stoked on it than the 1000w duallies. You just don't want to put 1000w fixture in a tent either. Nit over here, damn it gets HOT.


 I meant two bulbs.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2014)

*greatful breath x grape puff* BY A fine grower gromer
 

wow.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

1) Mendobreath (garlic & grape pheno)


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mendobreath ( strawberry & grape pheno )


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

D-cure ( grape stomper pheno ) after flush, baren with child lol from the Stanky stud mendobreath.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

D-cure ( Chem d pheno ) post flush


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

The D-cure took to Colorado Springs municipal water supply worse than the mendobreath, probably should have ran distilled but was in a pinch and had to make due. This will be my last post of ladies for a bit, won't be back to Co for a few months.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

post: 10758469, member: 627821"]No bans lately according to the mod logs.[/QUOTE]
I just keep sending the confirmation to myself but never get it in my email, I look in junk folder and even checked my list of blocked spam domains to make sure they didn't get quick clicked into a group they shouldn't be in and I find nothing. Sucks too because there's a lot of good posts I'd like to chime in on.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

Am I the only one having a hard time not looting the breeders stash GGG on NGR right now? I've got so many in the stable already but they keep busting out shit like King Chem x GS...GS x AWW... Mendo x Sal...Lemon Thai x freedom baby. Sheesh, even the new SFV and PK with jo crosses are intriguing. I'm gonna have to use parental controls to block myself from that site or I'll never get to take a vacation this year.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Am I the only one having a hard time not looting the breeders stash GGG on NGR right now? I've got so many in the stable already but they keep busting out shit like King Chem x GS...GS x AWW... Mendo x Sal...Lemon Thai x freedom baby. Sheesh, even the new SFV and PK with jo crosses are intriguing. I'm gonna have to use parental controls to block myself from that site or I'll never get to take a vacation this year.


have you try to get back on the site?..GGG
it's lots of fire.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 7, 2014)

Not the auction site because NGR seems to get most the same options and being in Michigan gives super fast delivery...I've mostly been trying to get on the forum.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

damn this big GS X GS/AWW smells so damn good..strong grapes all day...should have kept the clones.....it just grows so damn big..


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 8, 2014)

Pictures!  @genuity is that a hashnado?


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

Blaahhhh...first day back in Kansas, no stinky green time for me for a while...ii know my cousin will chop those girls and give em a good cure by the time I roll back around so I'll have my own free fire waiting anytime I'm visiting...really hoping for the best on MendoBreath, the mendo momtage I did was colorful and sweet smelling too but had weak flavor; pleasant but not my first choice. Really hoping the OGKB kicks it up a notch. Now that I know about the "intellectual property" angle I'll stop breeding with their prize genetics, hell I might even scrap what I'vebred so ffar. I've used Ken Estes Gdp to pollinate Tahoe (cali connect) and a Sage&sour(thseeds); HoeDaddy-tatse like tropical fruit punch (orange, banana, grape) wrapped in kush and Pink Velvet which taste like a straight pink grapefruit with a super sour undertone of hazey amonia. did these before I came across the purple cross of GGG, but in the future I won't breed unless given direct permission...I'll keep promoting them and recommending them regardless.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

hahahaha....hell to the yea...
i'm outside waiting with my grill(red hot).....ready for a big dab.
 
small pot(2gal)...
 
room under civil light(30min)@lights off & befor lights on..


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

lil fat head GS X GS/AWW......
 
she smells nothing of grapes,,more mute than anything..


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> damn this big GS X GS/AWW smells so damn good..strong grapes all day...should have kept the clones.....it just grows so damn big..


try reveg it after harvest


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Blaahhhh...first day back in Kansas, no stinky green time for me for a while...ii know my cousin will chop those girls and give em a good cure by the time I roll back around so I'll have my own free fire waiting anytime I'm visiting...really hoping for the best on MendoBreath, the mendo momtage I did was colorful and sweet smelling too but had weak flavor; pleasant but not my first choice. Really hoping the OGKB kicks it up a notch. Now that I know about the "intellectual property" angle I'll stop breeding with their prize genetics, hell I might even scrap what I'vebred so ffar. I've used Ken Estes Gdp to pollinate Tahoe (cali connect) and a Sage&sour(thseeds); HoeDaddy-tatse like tropical fruit punch (orange, banana, grape) wrapped in kush and Pink Velvet which taste like a straight pink grapefruit with a super sour undertone of hazey amonia. did these before I came across the purple cross of GGG, but in the future I won't breed unless given direct permission...I'll keep promoting them and recommending them regardless.


these are the next seeds,that have moved up on the seed popping list....

*greatful breath x grape puff* & *mendo breath x grape puff
*
these are gonna be damn good.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> these are the next seeds,that have moved up on the seed popping list....
> 
> *greatful breath x grape puff* & *mendo breath x grape puff
> *
> these are gonna be damn good.


Man I love the mendobreath and am super surprised it hasn't been released since they've got f2s even...I'm really pumped to see how the mendobreath x D-cure is, I imagine that mendobreath x grape puff will be similar. Kicking myself for not getting the cherry puff x sfv at the cup, well for not getting a pack of EVERYTHING.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

MY lil pk/heirloom x gsog..outdoors.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

that intellectual property is a joke. if u paid for ur packs why cant u breed with them? get the fuck out of here!


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

still riding the coattails of others......sheeple

show me one post of M4K or keyplay saying that....if you can not...then stfu already.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's so hard not to use their stuff for breeding though, really some upper echelon shit, even if pheno vary on some lines they are all really enjoyable expressions. One of the only breeders that carries something solid in about every flavor, a real inspiration to novices like myself.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

wow gen really?after that post its clear youre part of the sheep. go check icmag and the thread where keyplay is whining about not being able to patent hybrids. from KEYPLAYS mouth now blow me. guess i wont be shutting the fuck up.... maybe you should look around before talking shit. thats what i do.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

and look around on the farm at more of keys bullshit. you can see where he got his genetics but dont dare share his intellectual property! LOL fucking clown....


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

show me one post...

and i been seen the farm.....samething


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

youre on the mag, u must be friends with key, do ur own fucking work. 

ok since i have the thread open.... taken from the opening post from keyplay "I have a strain I want to protect. What is the best way to record, document, and patent my strain(s)?"...... is this not the talk of intellectual property being perpetuated by the sheeple?

u say im riding coattails and herded up like the sheep. whos coattails and what sheeple exactly?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=198384&page=2


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

please prove me wrong. just give me some facts. otherwise i think you should stfu.....


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

like i said...post one link...........
i have many of seeds made with GGG genetics....have not got one bad word from them guys.....one of my crosses has one a cup & i they know this,and they give me nothing but love......so you are so wrong.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

like i said i been seen that OLD ass thread....any up to date ones..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

im wrong but its keyplays post LOL i respect you for trying to put up a fight on this subject but youre the one clearly wrong. just because they didnt hate on YOU, doesnt mean shit. youre part of theyre marketing. i would never expect them to show u anything but love(to ur face). m4k is just doing his job. he seems like a good guy. keyplay is another story. hey people change and key could be a monk now, but karmas a fucking cunt! 

as for not breeding with a pack i paid for. fuck that shit. thats a fucking joke!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> like i said i been seen that OLD ass thread....any up to date ones..


proves youre a fucking sheep and just a yesman ....

that about wraps this arguement up. ill catch u on the next fight! my cherry puff is looking good tho!


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im wrong but its keyplays post LOL i respect you for trying to put up a fight on this subject but youre the one clearly wrong. just because they didnt hate on YOU, doesnt mean shit. youre part of theyre marketing. i would never expect them to show u anything but love(to ur face). m4k is just doing his job. he seems like a good guy. keyplay is another story. hey people change and key could be a monk now, but karmas a fucking cunt!
> 
> as for not breeding with a pack i paid for. fuck that shit. thats a fucking joke!


you ever get your "real"underdog....

that thread shows nothing,but a person asking for info...back in 2010...

i said show one post of them saying...."intellectual property"...or saying "hey...you can not use them to breed with"


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

change the subject why dont you LOL never got the real underdog just some yeti beans gifted. im on the lookout for topdog gear, let me know if u hear of a drop! 

as for the age of that thread, it still reflects on how keyplay really felt at the time. hoarder for profit most likely,but like i said he could be a changed man screaming sharings caring. i dont give a shit either way. shits in the forums for people to find if they care about who they do biz with. im a firm believer you are the company you keep. i ride my own coattail! 

to further change the subject, belated congrads on the cup your hybrid took home.


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 8, 2014)

Just a heads up for all those who missed out on the Grape Stomper OG drop or had your pack snagged by customs, Hemp Depot has some in stock. They got the other strains that were part of that drop too, minus the Oak Tree and Talisman.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Aug 8, 2014)

Will Talisman be dropped again anytime in the near future?


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> like i said...post one link...........
> i have many of seeds made with GGG genetics....have not got one bad word from them guys.....one of my crosses has one a cup & i they know this,and they give me nothing but love......so you are so wrong.





genuity said:


> like i said i been seen that OLD ass thread....any up to date ones..


Lol


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> you ever get your "real"underdog....
> 
> that thread shows nothing,but a person asking for info...back in 2010...
> 
> i said show one post of them saying...."intellectual property"...or saying "hey...you can not use them to breed with"


I've talked with m4k and confirmed what I already knew.

He said that Jo was from underdog (whatever that is) not underdog og, aka loompas headband, aka the flagship og that we are discussing.
He confirmed that Jo has no og in him whatsoever and that they are officially removing og from the name.

So, sounds like @greenghost420 is a lot closer to real underdog with yeti f3 than others.


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

To add.

Jo is a male, bag seed from underdog (again, I don't know what exactly that is) but being he's a male, means it wasn't selfed. Jo is a bastard seed unknown of the fathers genetics. So whatever underdog Jo is from, it's only underdog from the mother. Meaning Jo is not pure underdog, and contains no underdog og at all.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

these things are right on the site.......and good for you to talk to m4k.
your point?


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> these things are right on the site.......and good for you to talk to m4k.
> your point?


Why do you always ask me my point every time I post in here.?

It's alright, I got time to explain it. Greenghost was trying to track down underdog. You asked him if he ever got his "real underdog" in what I took as a smart ass comment.

I think, (assumption) greenghost was looking for a pheno in ggg gear, more specifically a Jo cross. The same thing that I, and I'm sure many more assumed being Jo was from underdog.

I was pointing out the fact that "real" underdog is not found in ggg or Jo og, which is not underdog or og even though it was advertised to be.

That was my point of my post. I hope that made a little bit of sense.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

well when you quote me,am i not to respond...

and if it's not what you say,then way would loompa say the things he says?

it's nice of you to try and be big bro to your buddy.....but i'm sure he can talk for him self.


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

And I wasn't bragging or boasting that I talked to m4k. I was just saying that I heard what I knew all along straight from the horses mouth.

He seems like a good dude. He took no offense to my critism and agreed with most of my feelings on descriptions and my opinion on Jo.

And no. That info wasn't on the site when I bought my seed packs, and the og and underdog truths were not out in the open.


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> well when you quote me,am i not to respond...
> 
> and if it's not what you say,then way would loompa say the things he says?
> 
> it's nice of you to try and be big bro to your buddy.....but i'm sure he can talk for him self.


Respond away. This is a message board for discussion. I enjoy the topics and taking part. I am just confused why every time I try and make a statement, you reply with " what's your point" I like to think my replies are typed well enough to understand.

I'm sure when greenghost gets off the toilet he'll chime in. But the last time I seen his bathroom he was out of toilet tissue. He might be trying to get a hold of the miss's to run hip up a roll.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm surprised nobody just pirates the best phenos from the best breeders by making S1s...ppl. love that fem shit.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

Whatever Jo is he's a beast...can't argue with the results from those crosses.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL for the record we have a 2 bathroom household. the his is always out of TP cause no guests allowed. im dying over here though! so whats your point?!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2014)

i agree the jo is a stud and creates great off spring. i seek the real headband if gen had his shit right, the paul pierce!im glad HGK420 has had the same bud as my witness. shit was def the best headband ive ever had, and if loompas cut is candy then im talking about the wrong cut. this was an awesome headband herb. lemons burnt rubber earth. sack was fat as hell.im still looking for that plant . i never said the hybrids i grew from GGG were crap, just not as described. but i spoke before i got to run everything 3+ times. ill know for sure how i feel about my purchase in few months. ill put up pics of this cherry puff thats frosty like cake. my thoughts on banana puff are mixed and the mendodawg turned out good.


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Whatever Jo is he's a beast...can't argue with the results from those crosses.


To answer the looms question. Loompa has underdog og, so what ever looms says doesn't apply to Jo.

@kangosna745 there are many attributes males bring to the table when breeding.

Here's what I can tell you about jo. He adds super vigorous growth. The structure, when bred to og's become much better in my opinion. The yield which he ups can be supported by the strong branches that grow great being topped and lst. The trich producing is always good.

You've already read the negative things I have to say regarding taste and smell, which are key elements to an og, and og hybrid. So I won't be redundant about the topic.

Now, knowing I show no loyalty or fan boy behavior towards any brand, I can't argue that if , vigor, structure, and yield is what makes a plant a beast, to you. Than I would have to agree.


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

This is off loompas website description of underdog and loompas og.

Underdog OG is one of our flagship clones. This clone is not in circulation. The defining characteristic, beyond the standard OGK, is in the medicinal effects. It’s similar to other OGs with the strong body stone. This particular OG clone also hits with a strong sativa head high blended with a strong indica body stone. This rare combination creates a strong pain alleviating effect. It can be overwhelming for those not smoking regularly. Smoking this strain during the day can often end your day immediately. This plant harvests between 8-10 weeks, our personal favorite is 10 weeks.



Loompa Farms™ OG is another OGK clone that is not in circulation. This is another strong OGK cut when grown properly. The strain has a strong piney/fuely aroma and flavor. Loompa Farms™ OG is similar to the Underdog OG in taste and flavor. It’s in the effects that they differ. Our OG has a very strong indica body stone type high.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

good info kgp...but i have seen that to.

the convo i had with loompa,back when i was looking for the "real" underdawg...and i told him how i found out about him(GGG)
he told me ,they found some seeds from his underdog(bag seed(basterd)jo...he told me i should not mess with them.
but he said,it was from his work....

one hell of an story right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2014)

I honestly think KGP could be a good tester. Even if yall don't get along.

He could lock down a nice OG flavor.

Constructive criticism is important.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2014)

My girls at 11 days

  

GSBX

You were right about those earthworm castings, they greened up the folliage real fast.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Blaahhhh...first day back in Kansas, no stinky green time for me for a while...ii know my cousin will chop those girls and give em a good cure by the time I roll back around so I'll have my own free fire waiting anytime I'm visiting...really hoping for the best on MendoBreath, the mendo momtage I did was colorful and sweet smelling too but had weak flavor; pleasant but not my first choice. Really hoping the OGKB kicks it up a notch. Now that I know about the "intellectual property" angle I'll stop breeding with their prize genetics, hell I might even scrap what I'vebred so ffar. I've used Ken Estes Gdp to pollinate Tahoe (cali connect) and a Sage&sour(thseeds); HoeDaddy-tatse like tropical fruit punch (orange, banana, grape) wrapped in kush and Pink Velvet which taste like a straight pink grapefruit with a super sour undertone of hazey amonia. did these before I came across the purple cross of GGG, but in the future I won't breed unless given direct permission...I'll keep promoting them and recommending them regardless.


Does GGG pay royalties to the countless breeders responsible for the work they took and made their own? I somehow doubt it. I also don't think you should stop creating genetics from stuff they've worked. They don't own shit. It's a plant and attempts to slap intellectual property rights on something nature is essentially responsible for producing is a slap in the face to said nature and to the rest of the human race who benefit from this plant. Not to mention it slows the evolution of the plant as well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it possible that keyplay only wanted to protect his genetics from being used by monsonto for mass production?


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol I'm not too bent on getting anyone's official anything...as long as it's frosty and dank, stinky and tasty, I'm not gonna get too concerned...I'd put my bastard jo crosses up against any other beans I've bought from any other seed house. It'd be nice to have a mini cup at the Denver cup next year, maybe that should be a new thread on here ha. I wanna see these fabled nothing can compare cuts that I'm alway hearing about..or at least the buds from it.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dude people get hella amped up on here over a plant that should bring them together...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 8, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Dude people get hella amped up on here over a plant that should bring them together...


WHERE IS THE DOUBLE LIKE BUTTON!!!!!!! CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> lil fat head GS X GS/AWW......
> View attachment 3223928
> she smells nothing of grapes,,more mute than anything..


That doesn't really look anything like the Bright Moments I grew out, which is pretty similar lineage.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That doesn't really look anything like the Bright Moments I grew out, which is pretty similar lineage.


it's not pose to look like it....to diff crosses...


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

kangosna745 said:


> Lol I'm not too bent on getting anyone's official anything...as long as it's frosty and dank, stinky and tasty, I'm not gonna get too concerned...I'd put my bastard jo crosses up against any other beans I've bought from any other seed house. It'd be nice to have a mini cup at the Denver cup next year, maybe that should be a new thread on here ha. I wanna see these fabled nothing can compare cuts that I'm alway hearing about..or at least the buds from it.


this is real talk,and what it is all about...


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My girls at 11 days
> 
> View attachment 3224633 View attachment 3224632 View attachment 3224631
> 
> ...


very happy it done the job,them gals get lanky..so the EWC should help slow that down some.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> it's not pose to look like it....to diff crosses...


I know it's not the same, but I'm surprised how different it looks. The plant used in the BX must have some dominant traits or you have a rare pheno maybe.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

the short one is AWW pheno,with the heavy indica growth it has
the other 2 are tall lanky frost plants,that have that grape/sweet smell..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> them gals get lanky..so the EWC should help slow that down some.



Can you explain how that works?


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Can you explain how that works?


it "should" help by the N with the rest of the goodies in EWC....that's what i see when i use it..
or do you know something i do not know?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> it "should" help by the N with the rest of the goodies in EWC....that's what i see when i use it..
> or do you know something i do not know?



No, just curious. I suppose it depends what's being fed to the worms as to what will be available to the plant when the castings are top dressed. I can say that my plants always seem to perk up when castings or a compost tea are applied


----------



## kgp (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm no scientist. I do what I think gives me results even if I don't understand the concept.

The way I understood it, is the casting or tea, over loads the soil or medium with beneficial bacteria and living organisms and their waste product.

These organisms feed off of sugars and organic material. Their waste products is instantly and readily available for plants to take up and use for food.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> No, just curious. I suppose it depends what's being fed to the worms as to what will be available to the plant when the castings are top dressed. I can say that my plants always seem to perk up when castings or a compost tea are applied


yea,i get the EWC i use from a apple farm,they also sell eggs,so i'm sure some shells get put in the bins too...

i have not done my own compost tea yet,one day i will...i use extrem tea compost brew......wow is all i can about it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> yea,i get the EWC i use from a apple farm,they also sell eggs,so i'm sure some shells get put in the bins too...
> 
> i have not done my own compost tea yet,one day i will...i use extrem tea compost brew......wow is all i can about it.



Yeah, worm poo and related teas are amazing stuff. It's always the first thing I reach for if I see any deficiency or problem. 
Getting your castings and eggs from a local farm/orchard = awesome!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2014)

kgp said:


> I'm no scientist. I do what I think gives me results even if I don't understand the concept.
> 
> The way I understood it, is the casting or tea, over loads the soil or medium with beneficial bacteria and living organisms and their waste product.
> 
> These organisms feed off of sugars and organic material. Their waste products is instantly and readily available for plants to take up and use for food.



Correct. Depending on the food stocks the resulting castings could be higher in N, or whatever. The castings themselves aren't extremely rich in nutrients though. It's the organic amendments in the soil that the microbes (in the castings) will go to work on that provide the bulk of the nutrients. Those microbes also buffer PH, and the humus content of castings has a cec that is extremely high. It's kind of a cure-all IMO.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2014)

the secret to supersoil= ewc


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2014)

I got GS x GSAWW and Cherry Puff 10 x Jo in the mail today! So excited!



Any comments or tips are appreciated!


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got GS x GSAWW and Cherry Puff 10 x Jo in the mail today! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments or tips are appreciated!


cherry puff 10 x jo......sounds like fire power

them GS X GS/AWW is a fun cross to grow

id say treat'em like the rest of your grow....i really have yet to run into a bad pack from the guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2014)

Cherry Puff 10 was a F1 cherry puff with the most cherry flavor and most resinous.

Will be a bit before I can pop those but I am definitely excited about them.

In 2 weeks I will be popping the GSxGSAWW.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lord I've been hunting the cherry so long but i never get the drop...had a chance in Denver and passed like a fool.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2014)

Ch


kangosna745 said:


> Lord I've been hunting the cherry so long but i never get the drop...had a chance in Denver and passed like a fool.


 you've been hunting which cherry? All I know about cherry puff is it's description.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 10, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/riucbqAfbv/


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got GS x GSAWW and Cherry Puff 10 x Jo in the mail today! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments or tips are appreciated!


I have 2 tips only. 
1. grow them
2. smoke them

That's all I got.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

jo-LEAN update..will take clones next week for sexing..it better be a female!..such a pretty plant,very stout even at @1ft-or so..


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 12, 2014)

i really have no luck ngr lost their stock of d&d .... so from the new breeder stach wich one is heavy yielder?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

he lost stock? LOL im hearing more n more bs bout yankee....


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2014)

100% germ on 

Greatful breath x G-puff
mendo breath x G-puff

other non GGG

(NG)ny purple diesel
(cls) afgooie


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2014)

GS x GSAWW are monstrous seedlings at a week old. That and Swamis Cascadian Frost, biggest fattest week olds ever.

About intellectual property, I spoke to my copyright lawyer and due to the legal status of cannabis, all bit actual brand names are creative commons, meaning anybody can do with it what they want. In future this might change but it is highly unlikely that something created before a structured registration process was established will ever move out of creative commons, plus it is most likely only modified genetics will be considered intellectual property, as BREEDS are only that, breeds, but a modified gene is a technological creation, a product of a mind...

And m4k doesn't mind me crossing out gear, he is helping me find the daddy even and is excited for my little project.

He also doesn't mind me sharing cuts as long as I call it what it is, which is just fine by me.

And I think kgp did a killer job of getting clear on Jo. And of reviewing him too, spot on as far as I am concerned. I haven't found a sweet tasting pheno out of the last 36 Jo cross beans though, not in Golden Gage, Cornerstone, or the Lemon Thai x Jo. Cornerstone is DANK omg.


----------



## kgp (Aug 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> 100% germ on
> 
> Greatful breath x G-puff
> mendo breath x G-puff
> ...


G-puff = grape puff?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> About intellectual property, I spoke to my copyright lawyer and due to the legal status of cannabis, all bit actual brand names are creative commons, meaning anybody can do with it what they want.


_That's not the first time I've heard that, actually. First time I've heard it from you, though. _


----------



## kgp (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> GS x GSAWW are monstrous seedlings at a week old. That and Swamis Cascadian Frost, biggest fattest week olds ever.
> 
> About intellectual property, I spoke to my copyright lawyer and due to the legal status of cannabis, all bit actual brand names are creative commons, meaning anybody can do with it what they want. In future this might change but it is highly unlikely that something created before a structured registration process was established will ever move out of creative commons, plus it is most likely only modified genetics will be considered intellectual property, as BREEDS are only that, breeds, but a modified gene is a technological creation, a product of a mind...
> 
> ...


Thanks ham,

Maybe the sweet taste was a slight exaggeration. Sweeter, and altered would be more of a realistic statement.

The og crosses with Jo were sweeter than the deep fuel, pine sol, lemony og funk I'm used to with the pure og's I've ran.

And sweeter taste than the chemd clone I used to have.

I think that sounds like a more fair statement.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2014)

kgp said:


> G-puff = grape puff?


yea...

the few pics i have seen of this cross,look damn good...

grape puff was a damn fun grow,with some flavorful buds.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> _That's not the first time I've heard that, actually. First time I've heard it from you, though. _


That's funny, because I have heard lots of intelligent or helpful of even interesting things in my life. Never from you though. Show us a good pic at least. Be some use.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's funny, because I have heard lots of intelligent or helpful of even interesting things in my life. Never from you though..


There's a real good reason _you_ often find no enjoyment in my posts. Or my signatures.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2014)

I can continue. We can take the fact that when I was willing to have fun with you your panties got all in a knot to the level you got your buddies to pm me and ask to let up on you. SHAME. I did this, I let up on your grumpy ass. But here you are still pushing. Dude, I just plain straight up don't like you and I enjoy giving you shit.

Now you can blah blah blah as much as you want. This ain't Facebook. Thus is a canna forum. And on a canna forum, what matters is dank. Now bring it, or go play with your friends. Like I said. Canna forum. Show us the dank or shut up.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a real good reason _you_ often find no enjoyment in my posts. Or my signatures.


HAHAHAHAH. Dude has a point. I know you're still mad I said your SSDD looked like shit. It did.

You talk shit about a lot of good strains. When you can't grow correctly you don't unlock the real genetic potential.

Back to the drawing board Beyonce.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> GS x GSAWW are monstrous seedlings at a week old. That and Swamis Cascadian Frost, biggest fattest week olds ever.
> 
> About intellectual property, I spoke to my copyright lawyer and due to the legal status of cannabis, all bit actual brand names are creative commons, meaning anybody can do with it what they want. In future this might change but it is highly unlikely that something created before a structured registration process was established will ever move out of creative commons, plus it is most likely only modified genetics will be considered intellectual property, as BREEDS are only that, breeds, but a modified gene is a technological creation, a product of a mind...
> 
> ...


You can't patent unstable polyhybrids anyway. There are patents that exist for true breeding F1's and some IBL's. Chimera even stated that the Skunkman has a strain patented (cannabis). But they are not polyhybrids, they are true breeding. 

The other bit about legality of the substance in question I think your lawyer is accurate about.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 14, 2014)

What exactly has he done to raise suspicion? Because that's a pretty heavy handed thing to suggest - especially since he has posted legit pictures.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What exactly has he done to raise suspicion? Because that's a pretty heavy handed thing to suggest - especially since he has posted legit pictures.


Honestly I don't care that much. I've seen in a few threads from a few different people that's what he is about. Accused of pulling pics from the net and actually being LEO.

Like I said. I could care less. I just stay away from them types. Peace.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

A. Mads in South Africa, while similar, the US it isn't from copyright. Source, my girl is an attorney, one that's soon to be in a very respectable position. B. Amos can grow. He's got many solid shots, and not just the pretty ones. I may not be in the same page as him on some topics (who is with anyone) , but I can at least respect the guy and would easily enjoy an afternoon smoking a joint and bullshitting.
C. Amos can stand on his own, no need for any vouching on my part but actually I tried to get him and others to be nice to Mad, cause I don't think he's a bad cat, just very combative. 
D. More bud shots please


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2014)

i just love how people always want "threads"to stay on track...but have no problem trying to derail this one.....or many others.
keep adding to the post count/views

or post some GGG info.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2014)

*GGG INFO.*.

GHOST OG X CHERRY PUFF
 
 
grown by another fine Grower


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> you your panties got all in a knot to the level you got your buddies to pm me and ask to let up on you.


I checked w/ my 'buddies'. They all say you can post these imaginary pms, Marty.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I've seen in a few threads from a few different people that's what he is about. Accused of pulling pics from the net and actually being LEO.


You didn't provide the links to these threads. Why not?


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You didn't provide the links to these threads. Why not?


Cause I don't care that much and have better shit to do.

Like drop the Gage testers I received into a shot glass.

If others care they can easily find the posts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Cause I don't care that much and have better shit to do.
> 
> Like drop the Gage testers I received into a shot glass.
> 
> If others care they can easily find the posts.


What a surprise !!!!!!!!!!!

Pink is in your honor.......poser.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

hey.....where do i apply to be a tester?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> *GGG INFO.*.
> 
> GHOST OG X CHERRY PUFF
> 
> grown by another fine Grower


more more more more


----------



## kgp (Aug 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> *GGG INFO.*.
> 
> GHOST OG X CHERRY PUFF
> View attachment 3228977
> ...


Impressive shit right there. I've been eyeballing it hard.

Did he say how it smokes?


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2014)

not yet,but i got to drop some of them quick myself...


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> GS x GSAWW are monstrous seedlings at a week old. That and Swamis Cascadian Frost, biggest fattest week olds ever.
> 
> About intellectual property, I spoke to my copyright lawyer and due to the legal status of cannabis, all bit actual brand names are creative commons, meaning anybody can do with it what they want. In future this might change but it is highly unlikely that something created before a structured registration process was established will ever move out of creative commons, plus it is most likely only modified genetics will be considered intellectual property, as BREEDS are only that, breeds, but a modified gene is a technological creation, a product of a mind...
> 
> ...


They should release the Absolute Blue x Jo...it's sweet and smooth, very potent.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2014)

yes it is......smokeing some now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> *GGG INFO.*.
> 
> GHOST OG X CHERRY PUFF
> View attachment 3228977
> ...



Very nice, but is that a nanner in the first pic? Towards the bottom, center of the pic.

I'm on my cell so it's tuff to tell.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2014)

looks like the samething,that's on the other sugar leaf...not a nanner by my eyes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

Could be a burnt leaf tip maybe? I dunno. Looks pretty damn frosty


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2014)

The Grapestomper bx started frosting day 16-18. Looking very sexy in my tent.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounding good.

I'm vegging out CA1's cut of bx2,his pics/grows of it are very nice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> Sounding good.
> 
> I'm vegging out CA1's cut of bx2,his pics/grows of it are very nice


 ca1? You have pics of flowers?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Could be a burnt leaf tip maybe? I dunno. Looks pretty damn frosty


looks like a burnt leaf tip that fell onto the bud, very frosty


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 16, 2014)

Grape Puff Final Smoke/Grow Report. Pics cured and dried

Before I end up smoking the rest of this G.Puff I figured I should get some pics up since I am sure many people are curious about the strain and GGG stuff in general.

Overall the plant was pretty easy to grow and took to topping very well. I am too lazy to scroll upwards but the pics are up there and I believe there were at the least 6 mains.

Now to the good stuff the smoke report.

I must say had I reviewed this even 2 weeks ago it wouldn't have been as good as I am about to give..so the long cure on this one definitely pushes her to a very nice bud instead of just an above average one.

The only 1 thing I would say she is lacking is tightness of the buds, which is in part due to my own error. I would say she really needs to be given both a good cleaning out PRIOR to flower and cont. if necessary. Also it was a little warm a week or so if i remember right and it happened to be the last couple weeks of flower.

Other then that frosty as it should be, the smell now after cure is DANK all chem though, don't know if its my pheno but nothing grape about this thing. no musk just a skunk b.o. smell (i suck at smells).

potency I would say at first I thouht maybe wasn't as strong as I would like but after a month of smoking on it and other stuff it will really cut through other strains. Not even saying that it is so mind numbing potent..it is strong, but better if i have just smoked something else and then take a bong toke of the Puff I still get a nice headchange.

Anyways Here is some pics of a couple buds I just pulled out the headstash. 

Thanks keyplay this one was a nice plant to grow. I have some d-cure I will run the next time I pop some GGG. 

[email protected]#$%^&*^Also I posted the same smoke report at the farm, but It is mine to do that with so who cares sue me i am lazy.#$%^$$


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Grape Puff Final Smoke/Grow Report.
> 
> nothing grape about this thing.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


i said it could have been my pheno though and either way I recommend it as I am really enjoying the smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> i said it could have been my pheno though and either way I recommend it as I am really enjoying the smoke.


Oh, I understand. The  was more a general comment on strains that are named for flavors you may never get - Blood Orange, for instance. The name [and associated expectations] is probably the reason 99% of those type beans get purchased, you'd have to admit.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 16, 2014)

absolutely, and I am sure the name got me somewhat but more the grape stomper x. Either way I see your point with grape being in both the names.

I personally just wanted them because at the time there was a bit of hype around anything grape stomper and I just wanted some good smoke.

still coulda called it just puff


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> absolutely, and I am sure the name got me somewhat but more the grape stomper x. Either way I see your point with grape being in both the names.
> 
> I personally just wanted them because at the time there was a bit of hype around anything grape stomper and I just wanted some good smoke.
> 
> still coulda called it just puff


From the looks, I think I'd enjoy smoking this 'Puff'.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Grape Puff Final Smoke/Grow Report. Pics cured and dried
> 
> Before I end up smoking the rest of this G.Puff I figured I should get some pics up since I am sure many people are curious about the strain and GGG stuff in general.
> 
> ...



Nicely done urban!

Similar bud structure to what I ended up with...

 

Unfortunately my phenols weren't grape at all either. Diesel Puff would have been a better name


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2014)

recently got stoneage's mango puff -cut- 
(tiny healthyveg.) from that place in a2...genotypeA in addition to pks. >> from GG, mango p. + lemon puff. 

Oh an alsostoneage's bright moments og veg cut... i'll be givin those two a real go, stash seadz in minifridge, 
OR germinate NOW.

also n abbed detroit deisel, unk. orig....


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 16, 2014)

Cutting down the mindscape today, heat got them a bit but still look decent


----------



## D619 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello everyone , quick question. Has anyone grown out a GSC ( forum cut ) cross that ended up improving the cut in potency, smell and taste ?


----------



## kgp (Aug 16, 2014)

The gsc forum cut can't be improved in smell and taste. I feel if you altered the taste or smell it wouldn't be cookies.

I don't see how that could be an improvement.

I guess you could try and make a different taste and flavor that some might feel was a better. That to me wouldn't be an improvement tho.


----------



## D619 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok, I will re-word it, so I might actually get an answer to my question. Has anyone grown the forum cut and a forum cut cross and preferred the cross over the forum cut? 

Thanks.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

D619 said:


> Ok, I will re-word it, so I might actually get an answer to my question. Has anyone grown the forum cut and a forum cut cross and preferred the cross over the forum cut?
> 
> Thanks.



I've smoked forum cut and others that were probably (certainly S1). None were all that impressive in my opinion. 

Eta good question though. I find that strain to be a novelty


----------



## kgp (Aug 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've smoked forum cut and others that were probably (certainly S1). None were all that impressive in my opinion.
> 
> Eta good question though. I find that strain to be a novelty


I'd say above avg, really great resin production and super smelly and flavor.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> I'd say above avg, really great resin production and super smelly and flavor.


Fair enough, I just thought the aroma was really unique, that is what drew my attention


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2014)

have not flowered gSc,
yet have had her kickin around veg room, observing, for sometime and Not a fan of veg habit. while you may not match flavor... an f1 "x" for hybrid vigor wld be welcomed to this strain, u see it in veg or at least i sure did. 

what hybrids have been made of gSc so far? 
my ltd opinion sayscrap this 'elite' unless pollinated for vigor

(forum cut, 80%+ likely)


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 17, 2014)

You will like the D-cure, she's a bit nute sensetive but has a really strong smoke...you'll find more grape than Chems but each is fire. The chem pheno I did get is the dankest chem cut of any sort I've ever had; hso chem, dinachem, and grandoggy purp which all came out topnotch. Pollinated the cures with a mendobreath f2 just for fun.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 17, 2014)

The Mendobreath has a surprisingly strong cookie flavor, but with a few added layers of fruit...I'm surprised they made it up to f2 without ever dropping because it was one of the dankest, more unique ladies I've ran with outside of the chem family (chem, diesel, and Og) which are my usual favorites.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2014)

well they did drop it, it was exclusive to bank of gage.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

GS#1


GS#3



GS on the right. 12/12 3 weeks.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 17, 2014)

greenghost420 post: 10803755 said:


> well they did drop it, it was exclusive to bank of gage.


 it's a beast of a plant, have you worked before?


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 17, 2014)

Colorado springs needs more meet n greet/seed swap kinda gatherings, I'd be really interested to see how some of these crosses come out in other ppls garden.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2014)

no i have not worked with that hybrid


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


Bright Moments the couple plants I had were both very grape smelling.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Bright Moments the couple plants I had were both very grape smelling.


Not keepers?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Not keepers?


They're still alive. I don't enjoy them that much really. Too mellow for me. But others like them. Quite frosty.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

Did anybody else just get permanently banned from the gage boards?

I only post in my thread and to say good looking plants to people.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anybody else just get permanently banned from the gage boards?
> 
> I only post in my thread and to say good looking plants to people.


I'll look in to it for ya...doing upgrades over at the spot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'll look in to it for ya...doing upgrades over at the spot.


I appreciate it.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2014)

jo-LEAN update..cloning next week,got behind in shit..hope its female!


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking good..

Smoking this grape puff.....oh my is she good.....very tasty nugs.

These gs x gs/aww nugs are ok,another run I will be doing of these for sure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> Looking good..
> 
> Smoking this grape puff.....oh my is she good.....very tasty nugs.
> 
> These gs x gs/aww nugs are ok,another run I will be doing of these for sure.


 any candy or grape flavor/smell?


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes from both...
The. Cut of grape puff that my boy is running has lots of over ripe soft fruit smells..

The gs x gs/aww smells of grape syrup type smell....but I'm running that one a few more times I hope...try to revenge her...her nugs do not look that great to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2014)

There something different you going to do? To get better nugs?


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> There something different you going to do? To get better nugs?


Bigger pots,less heat,less N,more cal/mg,longer flowering(let finish)no planing a wedding.....just an all round better grow.....I'll get a pic of her nug.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> Bigger pots,less heat,less N,more cal/mg,longer flowering(let finish)*no planing a wedding*.....just an all round better grow.....I'll get a pic of her nug.


well there is your problem. There can only be one love in your life. Jkjk

What nutrient ratio did you use and why didn't they finish?


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> well there is your problem. There can only be one love in your life. Jkjk
> 
> What nutrient ratio did you use and why didn't they finish?


Haha....it's true.

She was in a 2gal pot of FF soil,and was going to go in a 7gal Los pot...
But I was running other non GGG beans,and they took more time/space away from them.
So as they ran out of nutes in the soil,I just gave'em water...plus for some reason I just put them on the back burner.

The short pheno,has to be AWW leaning,she has no smell,very indi growth...just an old school feel to it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anybody else just get permanently banned from the gage boards?
> 
> I only post in my thread and to say good looking plants to people.


Very odd. I will go look into this for you. Nobody ever gets banned except spammers. I have not been around much for WEEKS now started more part time studies so I have a huge catching up session to do. Anyhow, if you guys want grape keep an eye for the Frida Kahlo drop. Me and another tester found identical purole grape phenos, strong grape soda with a skunk undertone. The other pheno we both found is a cotton candy skunk, both very strong and mostly in the body. I had 4 grape phenos from 6 girls.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2014)

Good grapes..


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2014)

Mendobreath x grape puff
&
Greatfulbreath x grape puff

Going to top them all soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3239955 Mendobreath x grape puff
> &
> Greatfulbreath x grape puff
> 
> Going to top them all soon.


My gals all got the top, the SFV x CP is unruly tall and stretchy but I pulled them into shape with cb420's brilliant defoliation tek. Two swipes of the razor and BAM, auxin city. Will try get pics up soon looking fantastic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm just impatiently waiting for my GSxGSAWW to sprout. 

I want to see them!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2014)

GSBX

#1
 

#3




GSxGSAWW


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anybody else just get permanently banned from the gage boards?
> 
> I only post in my thread and to say good looking plants to people.


Has this been corrected?? I don't see you on the ban list and see no reason why you should be...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2014)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Has this been corrected?? I don't see you on the ban list and see no reason why you should be...


Yes it was corrected about 4 days after it happened.

I'm not sure what happened but I have access now and am able to post my tester info.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2014)

Gen is all over it like a spider. Working hard and kicking ass


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

OK cool, my time is stretched thin atm. My first child is expected to be born any day now..... Shoot me a PM if anything like this happens again and I can get to any problem much quicker. 

Genuity is around here more though, so there is always somebody to help. Props


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Sep 1, 2014)

I picked up the grape stomper x OG about 2 months ago from Attitude. Can y'all tell me anything about it that isn't on Attitudes page? Also, what's the strongest, most reliable strain GGG has to offer?.....that's in stock.


----------



## kgp (Sep 1, 2014)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> OK cool, my time is stretched thin atm. My first child is expected to be born any day now..... Shoot me a PM if anything like this happens again and I can get to any problem much quicker.
> 
> Genuity is around here more though, so there is always somebody to help. Props


Congratulations!


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2014)

Next to hit some soil....
Bullrider x Jo og
Blackberry kush x gsog


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Grape Stomper OG - Kicks out some nice yielding plants, with a candy lemon/grape twist. Dense and frosty flowers that are perfect for all day toking. It's not the strongest GS line but is very reliable, 9 weeks flowering time - Great all rounder easy for beginner and experts to dial in.

If your after more power to your flower, check out Starlet Kush and also Stone Free. The mendo X's are worth checking out for that something different factor. Colorful and potent indica 

Thanx for the love kgp, 

Can't wait to see what's in the Bullrider Gen, those are gonna be mind blowing


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2014)

Munkie, you have all the hands you need covering for you in what we know are very busy times. No worries at all my friend, we have you covered while life calls for your time other places than the internet. One Love Bro!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> I picked up the grape stomper x OG about 2 months ago from Attitude. Can y'all tell me anything about it that isn't on Attitudes page? Also, what's the strongest, most reliable strain GGG has to offer?.....that's in stock.


Cornerstone. Amazing terp loaded girls, fantastic yield and put-you-down relaxing STONE not high on all our phenos. Lovely plants mate, we have three keepers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2014)

congrads on the 1st born skunky!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2014)

I have read that the OG to Grapestomper brings big yields.

Now a question from me. On the grapestomper leaning backcrosses is a 9-10 week flower common?

I have a feeling that my chem leaning plant is going to finish alot sooner that the grape leaner.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 2, 2014)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> OK cool, my time is stretched thin atm. My first child is expected to be born any day now..... Shoot me a PM if anything like this happens again and I can get to any problem much quicker.
> 
> Genuity is around here more though, so there is always somebody to help. Props


congrats @THESkunkMunkie mine is due (1st as well a BOY!) middle of next month.



D619 said:


> Hello everyone , quick question. Has anyone grown out a GSC ( forum cut ) cross that ended up improving the cut in potency, smell and taste ?


I have a x that has the forum beat in potency & yield but for taste smell and bag appeal (still shines like a rock hard diamond no color though not like the forum) doesn't touch the forum


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats on the rug rats guys Skunk and Urban, you're gonna be some busy guys for a long long time  Enjoy it


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Congrats on the rug rats guys Skunk and Urban, you're gonna be some busy guys for a long long time  Enjoy it


Thank you very much


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2014)

What's the deal with OB Ripper is gage green group going to make more seeds of that? I am interested in the OB Ripper it looks amazing!


----------



## kgp (Sep 2, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> What's the deal with OB Ripper is gage green group going to make more seeds of that? I am interested in the OB Ripper it looks amazing!


I thought I read that the ocean beach aka Larry s1 was lost.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone grown the daybreak? I love chemdawg and OG kush so that one seems to be a good one for me.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice lil fortune teller doing its thing outdoors..see how long she last.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2014)

Gs x gs/aww reveg
 
Few more weeks,and she will be ready to give some nice cuts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

I still have four weeks left till I flower my gsxgsaww, but damn those bottom bugs get me excited.

More pics! I want to see them at harvest and after dry.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2014)

Well these are the shit buds I got from the shit job I did with this grow...the smells are very powder grape pack...taste like unicorns farts...that's why I'm revegging her
 

With the next grow of this phenol,her buds will look like a ""show pony"
The high is all day type smoke,no real cure...

I did not know what I had when these beans was growing,I know damn well I did not get lucky and find this tasty treat of a plant.

With the way you grow,I know for sure if you get females...you are going to be veryhappy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

I treat all my babies like princesses, for maximum female potential.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

*Day 7 GSxGSAWW*



My little stomper princesses.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

#1 The branchier one.




#3 the grape bubblegum

5.5weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

#1 is leafier and seems like it may yield less.

#3 has spears of dense nuggets. Very sexy. She need to be trained a bit more in veg and early flower. Next run with her should be even hotter.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2014)

I have to say, we have a few grape phenos from the Frida Kahlo. And grape tasting weed is just not for me eh. The Cotton Candy Skunkie is sooooooo much more irresistible. The grape soda thing is just too artificial for my taste buds, no tang or acidity just sweet grape. Not a fan.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2014)

Any info on the daybreaker strain?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have to say, we have a few grape phenos from the Frida Kahlo. And grape tasting weed is just not for me eh. The Cotton Candy Skunkie is sooooooo much more irresistible. The grape soda thing is just too artificial for my taste buds, no tang or acidity just sweet grape. Not a fan.


I still got them kindness for ya.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Any info on the daybreaker strain?


*Quotes from people who have grown it....*

"amazing!!!

i thought i hit a home run with my daybreaker but then you came along and hit it right out of the park, into the carpark and smashed my windscreen!!

stunning work. frost is incredible. i cant wait to see you run some more GGG genetics, keep your grows coming and for gods sake please keep sharing with us!

Daybreaker is some awesome smoke, it has a permanent position in my garden and is one of my most opened jars.
sounds like you got some nice pheno's too. i didnt get any really earthy ones mine ranged from chem/Lemon and some really fuely pheno's but that might just come down to different grow methods. i know my aquaponics runs tasted totally different with very orangey falvours in the cured weed rather than lemon which was nice."

*One mor with pics
*
"
DB1 – seemed to lean strong to the Earthy part OG side… with a REAL, REAL Earthy, soil KusH taste…. Which I’ve been searching for!!...and was a slight bit more rounded, tight bud w/ a deeper tone color!

DB2 – looked similar to DB1, but with more of a blend of Chem and OG in the last 2 weeks… with a Nice mix of Chem’y and very slight Earth’y Kush taste!

DB3 – seemed to lean more to the Chem’y side…. With a bright green under tone and real, fuel’y, pine’y dankness…No Earth’y taste in this one… Beautiful mix of Chem’y fuel and Sweet Kush’y hybrid Dank’age!

All 3 phenos were Absolutely Amazing!!!... and has now made me, forever, a Day Breaker gardener!!

Overall Rank: ***** Excellent!! 

Strain Quote: “If you’re not Running Day Breaker, then you’re not in the Running” 

Drawback: Really, Stink’y!!... if you open a canister of this…lookout!! you’ll have folks for miles say’n…. WTF is THAT!!!...and how do “I” get some…lol… be prepared!"


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2014)

Good Gawd Genuity!!!! Those Daybreaker buds looks amazing!!! You can see the OG and Chem in them. I bet they do stink really good. I just wanna reach inmy computer and take the buds out they look so yummy!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice I hope I get some keepers!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> I still got them kindness for ya.


Quotes not working on my phone... Fuckcancer I think I found something in the vault worthy of that trade... And B offered me some rare packs that I will take him up on too. No more tests so he offered me rare releases for free, LEGEND. Wanted the Kindness to run since I heard about it. Will finish talking on IG trades through here are a ban worthy offence.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello. I have some GGG testers. They are germing now. I will post as things take off.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

Gage be hooking all the people up with testers that don't even post online. They should hook me up fareal I'd do them justice


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Gage be hooking all the people up with testers that don't even post online. They should hook me up fareal I'd do them justice


Instagram is where it is at these days. Most new testers are met there these days. And the IG crew work hard and put out great info. Mostly youngsts but man, they are soooo much more jacked than we were. Getting to start with probiotics and living soil with huge amounts of industry support. If you want to be noticed, get onto where the action is. It is intensely competitive now. Bar is being raised daily. Do yourself a favor and look up @Thisisthatoneguy holy christ what a lab, what a grower


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Instagram is where it is at these days. Most new testers are met there these days. And the IG crew work hard and put out great info. Mostly youngsts but man, they are soooo much more jacked than we were. Getting to start with probiotics and living soil with huge amounts of industry support. If you want to be noticed, get onto where the action is. It is intensely competitive now. Bar is being raised daily. Do yourself a favor and look up @Thisisthatoneguy holy christ what a lab, what a grower


I don't to the Instagram just for the reason of where I'm located. I'm not putting nothing up about growing and stuff. I know most those people are in medical and legal states so that's dead for me. It's no big deal I'll get noticed eventually once they see the work I do.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't to the Instagram just for the reason of where I'm located. I'm not putting nothing up about growing and stuff. I know most those people are in medical and legal states so that's dead for me. It's no big deal I'll get noticed eventually once they see the work I do.


Just hit them up,tell'em I sent ya...


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> Hello. I have some GGG testers. They are germing now. I will post as things take off.


Right on...


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 8, 2014)

i always wanted to try some gage green stuff...after reading this thread i am convinced...some nice stuff that was put up on here,,,after looking at his gear..he had a strain with some C99 in it..but no longer..I love the C99...but I seen a few that intrest me....

Now..has any one grew these outdoors..if so pics please...I love trees...I grow a dozen plants outside between the greenhouse and in raised beds...so would like to see some outdoor grows of gage..thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> Just hit them up,tell'em I sent ya...


Thanks Gen will do.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> i always wanted to try some gage green stuff...after reading this thread i am convinced...some nice stuff that was put up on here,,,after looking at his gear..he had a strain with some C99 in it..but no longer..I love the C99...but I seen a few that intrest me....
> 
> Now..has any one grew these outdoors..if so pics please...I love trees...I grow a dozen plants outside between the greenhouse and in raised beds...so would like to see some outdoor grows of gage..thanks


I'll get some pics for you soon.

But lots of these do good outdoors..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2014)

I was super reluctant with the whole IG thing also, but apply usual rules like stripping metadata and switching location off and it is really as safe as here and other places. With the low numbers most of us pull we are not really on the laws radar, unless you are running illegal commercial crops it is not worth their effort. There really is an amazing load of info flying around there with pics to back it up, especially the probiotic and organic crew are really active and showing off lots of soil research and tips. Also daily updates from Gage, not only about herb but also incredible info on organic growing. Even if you don't post it is a great place to look and learn. Highly recommended, especially if time gets too tight for forums at least you still stay in touch. Fun app. Just don't follow anybody prone to selfies. OMG. The mind boggles.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

TRUE......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2014)

GS#1


GS#3

6weeks flower. Getting to be heavy in there. Branches are needing to be tied up. Should be an excellent harvest.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Gage be hooking all the people up with testers that don't even post online. They should hook me up fareal I'd do them justice


You need a referral from someone...then show a few pics and you're good to go!


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

cherry puff x garlic breath B and forum x ss chem king germed both 10/12 so far. All 10 of each are in party cups and pro mix. Wanna party slut?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2014)

Are you certain about GARLIC breath? Lol lol lol... I am hurting over here damn that is funny


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> i always wanted to try some gage green stuff...after reading this thread i am convinced...some nice stuff that was put up on here,,,after looking at his gear..he had a strain with some C99 in it..but no longer..I love the C99...but I seen a few that intrest me....
> 
> Now..has any one grew these outdoors..if so pics please...I love trees...I grow a dozen plants outside between the greenhouse and in raised beds...so would like to see some outdoor grows of gage..thanks


Their gear really shines outdoors. I have some pics on breedbay I will post links later, stuck on phone right now. For outside I can't recommend the Bastard Series OS Afghan Haze too much. Best deal ever.


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Mad Hamish...please link them pics please....and thanks for the suggestion...looking them up now on GG site,,,,


----------



## UncleBurnie (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone have Mindscape tested for THC/CBD? I'd really like to know the results.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Sugartown express....need to pop more of these beans


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3251246
> Sugartown express....need to pop more of these beans


 you making me sad i remember the pack they kindly give me as freebies for the delay but i will try it someday 4sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3251246
> Sugartown express....need to pop more of these beans


Damn Gen that is one frosty girl. That's the perfect name as it look like it just came from Sugartown. No one talks about these like that but I think I see a hidden gem


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn Gen that is one frosty girl. That's the perfect name as it look like it just came from Sugartown. No one talks about these like that but I think I see a hidden gem


I have only seen one other grow of it....but I know it being grown by someone..
Out in the interweb..

One cross that GGG did,and I have not seen one post about,no pics nothing..
Mr majestic...<<<hidden gem for sure.

And (crystal elegance)....this is a rare cross...I got 2 of the 3 packs that was made
Crystal Grapes x Purple Elegance


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3251246
> Sugartown express....need to pop more of these beans


Sweet Jeebus.

really wish you would detail your soil mix so I can replicate it EXACTLY.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

anyone working with greatful grape? not much info out there, wheres the test logs? come on gen, help a brotha out.

im reading its an indica that takes longer to flower then most of ur sativas, gotta be wrong?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

horrible....wheres the rest of the journal!


^^ much better but zero info....


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Hahahaha ya...lil kids...

Do not know the place you get yo info...but you are always wrong..


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sweet Jeebus.
> 
> really wish you would detail your soil mix so I can replicate it EXACTLY.


I'll see if I remember what them plants was grown in...

For the most part I just use this...http://buildasoil.com


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

only place iv been able to find flowering times is tude at 60 to 70 days. im being serious, you feel like im trolling?


my fav yet! check out the last comment on this "test journal" LOL

saw a journal by the gudkarma, LOL nice work!


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> only place iv been able to find flowering times is tude at 60 to 70 days. im being serious, you feel like im trolling?


Do you really want me to tell you what I think? Or will you take it the wrong way?

Trolling is a step above what you are doing...to me you are being pre- school poster

So what on the tude says it's an indica? With long flower time?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

indica dom with 9-10wk, id prob be trolling if i wasnt trying to pop these. and theres zero valuable info in this one. iv even searched for lightworker or whatever its name was before grateful grape. i guess i should just go back to trolling...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

and lets get one thing fucking straight. i didt cry when u said my pic looked like shit. show me the post where i took something the wrong way.... if you cant show me any post you refer to where im taking it the wrong way you should say youre sorry.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> horrible....wheres the rest of the journal!
> 
> 
> ^^ much better but zero info....



who deleted the links?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

More 


greenghost420 said:


> who deleted the links?


well you are putting up another site...so a mod did it.

This is what I see on the tude...

Gage Green Seeds Grateful Grape ushers in a new wave of frost. Using a new male, the Monarch, they hope to bring out more of the chem and diesel side of the Grape Stomper genetics. Gage Green Seeds essentially wanted backcross-esque phenotypes by using the original Chemdawg Sour Diesel genetics in the male while increasing the potential for serious medicine with the Underdawg.
The Grateful Grape provides a creative, mind-expanding high that lasts for hours and is ideal for any time of the day. Its pleasant effects make it fantastic in a social setting and brightening any gathering.
This hybrid grows fast in vegetative state and spreads out to produce any tops with a nice even canopy. Heavy resin will set in early and will begin to produce a pure grape diesel aroma.
60-70 days
Indica/Sativa Hybrid
High yields


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

can we agree to not trust the tudes descriptions or...?

show me where the tude got the info , journal more specifically.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

anyone know whats in the garlic breath?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

It spot on to me.....

It's all about the mom & dad....not some write up,that's what I go by anyway..

I know if I cross 1 to 2 I'll get 3. I do not need no write up to know that.
If I send in a write up to the tude,with my urban slang,the tude will write what they think I mean.

+ these are poly hybrid seeds???what are people really thinking they are going to get?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> anyone know whats in the garlic breath?


Sounds like the garlic phenol of chem...

But I think you got greatfulbreath


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Sounds like the garlic phenol of chem...
> 
> But I think you got greatfulbreath


DER!!!! You are so right. Not sure WHY I thought garlic breath......Stoner moment for sure.
 
Ps. Those are my wifes tiny asian fingers


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

well im not a fucking retard like you imply. what do you think you get from poly x poly? id like to see what the testers got but i guess im not priviledged. i checked yankeegrowers journal or lack of one, the guys pic is on the pack but i cant find his journal with actual flowers. but really, why should you help me right? i guess paying for seeds isnt a good enough reason.

if you send the tude a write up that all slang, well i wont call names but thats just foolish. im sure you sent in an ebonic write up....LOL just keep it real man! if you dont know, SAY IT!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> + these are poly hybrid seeds???what are people really thinking they are going to get?



Something close to the description?

Otherwise what's the point in writing one up? Are you saying that Gages descriptions are nothing more than inaccurate fluff?


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey G any word on these? ss chem king?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> DER!!!! You are so right. Not sure WHY I thought garlic breath......Stoner moment for sure.
> View attachment 3251450
> Ps. Those are my wifes tiny asian fingers


Yea right,them be your lil hands.....it's ok...lol
Better to trim with.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

just tell me theres no good journals with useful info and ask me to make one. we already know whats good with the descriptions and their larf.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Something close to the description?
> 
> Otherwise what's the point in writing one up? Are you saying that Gages descriptions are nothing more than inaccurate fluff?


We'll i do not know what to tell ya....maybe you are just one of them growers.



greenghost420 said:


> well im not a fucking retard like you imply. what do you think you get from poly x poly? id like to see what the testers got but i guess im not priviledged. i checked yankeegrowers journal or lack of one, the guys pic is on the pack but i cant find his journal with actual flowers. but really, why should you help me right? i guess paying for seeds isnt a good enough reason.
> 
> if you send the tude a write up that all slang, well i wont call names but thats just foolish. im sure you sent in an ebonic write up....LOL just keep it real man! if you dont know, SAY IT!


Lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> just tell me theres no good journals with useful info and ask me to make one. we already know whats good with the descriptions and their larf.


I would not trust any info you regurgitate,let alone a test thread..

IMO.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

i was hoping yould get a good chuckle! everyone should be able to lol at themsleves... but seriously, you have no clue about my Q,right? you can say it....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> We'll i do not know what to tell ya....maybe you are just one of them growers.
> 
> 
> Lol



It was more of a rhetorical question. No need to tell me anything.

I'm already aware that GGG's descriptions of their strains is nothing more than creative writing. "Discover a world of diamonds ......trichomes that ooze syrupy grape aromas all day". 

LMAO!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I would not trust any info you regurgitate,let alone a test thread..
> 
> IMO.


wow really? you think im here telling growers bad info? why let your feelings towards me stop you from answering an honest question? im trying to be a better person but YOU wont allow it.

the homie really does have hate in his heart for me.

go head talk shit bout my test threads, but the test threads for sincity are pretty fucking thorough compared to even ur threads. so take another shot at me, i love this shit man. you love indirects , i love taking it to ur face. were gonna be a great marriage LOL


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> Hey G any word on these? ss chem king?
> View attachment 3251451


Wow....that be that chemdawg og.
That is going to be one mean cross.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yea right,them be your lil hands.....it's ok...lol
> Better to trim with.


HAHA! You got me! I wish. I suck at trimming. The last run she trimmed over 3/4 of it. I have a funny pic of her with a little folding table surrounded by bags and bags and she has her glasses on and a tiny lamp on the table. It totally looks like she's my asian sweatshop working ganja trimmer. She was less than amused.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Wow....that be that chemdawg og.
> That is going to be one mean cross.


What I was thinking! All but 3 have broken ground.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> wow really? you think im here telling growers bad info? why let your feelings towards me stop you from answering an honest question? im trying to be a better person but YOU wont allow it.
> 
> the homie really does have hate in his heart for me.


I'd have to first like you to hate you......lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

more lies ^^ lol


well i guess im done here. guess i paid for testers then? LOL dont worry, ill do a decent report on em 

guess i shouldve popped bright moments first, way more info avail


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> more lies ^^ lol
> 
> 
> well i guess im done here. guess i paid for testers then? LOL dont worry, ill do a decent report on em
> ...


You mad bro?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> What I was thinking! All but 3 have broken ground.


This is one of the phenols I got from a chem king x Jo og cross..


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> This is one of the phenols I got from a chem king x Jo og cross..
> View attachment 3251469



YESSIR! Looks killer.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sweet Jeebus.
> 
> really wish you would detail your soil mix so I can replicate it EXACTLY.


_This is a good one,that I have ran a few times..not the best but works well._

this is a mix i got from a good buddy of mine.

1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements-*i sub with ZHO*
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.*i use liquid karma and big bloom,for this part*


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> You mad bro?


aint got time for that...i know you like when im mad tho.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

Man Breko you got that Cherry Puff cross I wanted so bad. NGR had a listing up for it and I never saw it in stock but I'm sure somebody snatched em before I could even get them and you got a breeders stash pack I wanted to. Do those baby some justice for me and show post what you get if your not making a journal for them


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> more lies ^^ lol
> 
> 
> well i guess im done here. guess i paid for testers then? LOL dont worry, ill do a decent report on em
> ...


do you have a dick stuck in your ass?? beside trolling or growing shit (because a shitty gardener always have shit even if it's the best weed in the wolrd) do you have nothing to do in your life i'm tired to see a new alert just to read all your fucking trolling so just shut up if you ain't got something good to speak little kid


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Now I know that post^^^^^ may not be around for long!but this is the slang I was talking about....I could re write his post!to sound more nice.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> do you have a dick stuck in your ass?? beside trolling or growing shit (because a shitty gardener always have shit even if it's the best weed in the wolrd) do you have nothing to do in your life i'm tired to see a new alert just to read all your fucking trolling so just shut up if you ain't got something good to speak little kid



You seem to have a fascination with dicks.

Not judging you or anything. I support gay marriage.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> do you have a dick stuck in your ass?? beside trolling or growing shit (because a shitty gardener always have shit even if it's the best weed in the wolrd) do you have nothing to do in your life i'm tired to see a new alert just to read all your fucking trolling so just shut up if you ain't got something good to speak little kid


im sorry i was trolling when asking for info. i forgot that asking for info on this thread was rhetorical. its crazy, i said im sorry and im getting attacked. you guys are making me feel great about my purchase. did you read the whole conversation? not just the last post where you quoted? if you did and still feel im just being a lil kid with a dick in their ass thats too bad...

i only grow shit when its shitty genetics 

ill ask again, any decent journals i can check out of grateful grape?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Now I know that post^^^^^ may not be around for long!but this is the slang I was talking about....I could re write his post!to sound more nice.


if i had posted this im sure you wouldve already rewrote it. keep the trolling alive but talk shit to me when i do "one level below trolling" lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

You found 2 threads,did you post to ask them for more info?

No you did not,you came in this thread,to try and blame me for it...lol
You and your shadow warrior.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You seem to have a fascination with dicks.
> 
> Not judging you or anything. I support gay marriage.


Is this the sticking up for someone,you was talking about?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> You found 2 threads,did you post to ask them for more info?
> 
> No you did not,you came in this thread,to try and blame me for it...lol
> You and your shadow warrior.


i blamed you? show me that post. i came in asking for info and got trolled lol i know, ironic! i wish MH had answered, dude has less hate for me.

i also posted the test journals i found. no info in any. one had nice outdoor porn but no information.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i blamed you? show me that post. i came in asking for info and got troll lol i know, ironic! i wish MH had answered, dude has less hate for me.


You keep saying hate,like that is gonna give you some type of interweb credit..it's not..

Why have my name in your post,if you did not want me to respond?
And then not wait for a reply,but went and found what you was looking for...and still try and find something wrong.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

i call it hate cause thats what the fuck it is. not looking for web credit. not sure how you being a prick will garner me some web cred lol i thought i found what i was looking for but what a waist of time! i posted the links to show how much of a joke the journals were. im not trying to find something wrong just wanted some decent info. best part is you couldve just said there is none and there wouldve been no bullshit. but yea im the kid here. whatever i got my answer the hard way just took getting trolled a lil bit. par for the ggg boys.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You seem to have a fascination with dicks.
> 
> Not judging you or anything. I support gay marriage.


are you making your coming out?? because it's seem to me you and green are really good pals maybe there more behind this.... 

anyway does someone have done a GGG strain in dwc or see a thread about it?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

So a thread from 2 yrs ago...is what you went looking for info in?
Maybe...just maybe the grower started to post on other platforms?
I know for a fact he is on Instagram...and has been for sometime now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

well i checked ggg forum, icmag, and here. and how old a thread is makes it less valuable?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> are you making your coming out?? because it's seem to me you and green are really good pals maybe there more behind this....
> 
> anyway does someone have done a GGG strain in dwc or see a thread about it?


were not pals at all really but seems we come together in this thread with a common denominator.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> are you making your coming out?? because it's seem to me you and green are really good pals maybe there more behind this....
> 
> anyway does someone have done a GGG strain in dwc or see a thread about it?


I did a few of them in dwc...this was a lemon puff
 
All compost tea


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> well i checked ggg forum, icmag, and here. and how old a thread is makes it less valuable?


Yea if you are looking for up-to-date info..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

how did the flavor compare to organic? did it suffer? was that with FF nutes?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> were not pals at all really but seems we come together in this thread with a common denominator.


To try and trash it...but to no avail,you will fail!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Is this the sticking up for someone,you was talking about?



No. Pretty sure ghost can handle himself. Just an observation. I recall maddiegirl asking someone if they had a dick in their ear before. Dude seems to have dick on the brain


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yea if you are looking for up-to-date info..


 just forget it... im not looking for the next drop.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> To try and trash it...but to no avail,you will fail!!


i didnt trash shit man. just noticed something can be improved upon. thats what its about right? go fucking do your job n fix it...


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

You mad bro?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

where the fuck is skunkmonkey? dude will answer whatever with out the bullshit! and can take honest criticism without getting defensive.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> You mad bro?


its pretty funny, i am actual getting lil mad. whos the kid now asshole?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I did a few of them in dwc...this was a lemon puff
> View attachment 3251554
> All compost tea


i change my bucket one time per week how often do you change your bucket? and those nugs they're big!!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> i change my bucket one time per week how often do you change your bucket? and those nugs they're big!!!!


With that grow I did not change anything,I just top off with water/ compost tea and I think cal.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> its pretty funny, i am actual getting lil mad. whos the kid now asshole?


still you, they just ask you if you mad bro


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> With that grow I did not change anything,I just top off with water/ compost tea and I think cal.


wanted to try but they told me it can be smelly and that i can have root rots easily if i don't change it every 2 day


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> wanted to try but they told me it can be smelly and that i can have root rots easily if i don't change it every 2 day


I think as long as you keep the water cool(58-6 you can go longer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

so how was that lemon puff


madininagyal said:


> still you, they just ask you if you mad bro


you gens sidekick? go grab his fav lipstick n do what you do.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> so how was that lemon puff
> 
> 
> you gens sidekick? go grab his fav lipstick n do what you do.


give your wife what your not able to give her???

@Gen i'm really starting to think about a led to be able to achieve those temp easily ive seen one that please me and ain't cost to much for american led inside

http://www.diamondseriesleds.com/ds-xml-150/

i've seen a grow on youtube with it i must say im pretty impress


----------



## kgp (Sep 11, 2014)

Lmao! I see the GG thread is going good as always. 

Full of tons of good people giving good advice!

Honestly I don't see ghost trolling here. But I better just keep my mouth shut before I get dragged in the supernova of positivity and helpfulness.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> give your wife what your not able to give her???
> 
> @Gen i'm really starting to think about a led to be able to achieve those temp easily ive seen one that please me and ain't cost to much for american led inside
> 
> ...


Yea your right, i dont give blowjobs. have fun cockblower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

careful kgp, if you agree with me your guilty by association. my "mitten mob" in beantown lol

so im growing banana puff, cherry puff, mendodawg, and have brighit moments and grateful grape to pop. should i never come back here? lol ...


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> give your wife what your not able to give her???
> 
> @Gen i'm really starting to think about a led to be able to achieve those temp easily ive seen one that please me and ain't cost to much for american led inside
> 
> ...


Looks nice..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

Man guys all this bickering back in forth is just stupid fareal. I hate to see people go through stuff like this over nothing fareal. I don't wanna see y'all arguing just posting good info and pix. These beautiful plants shouldn't be having people at each other's throats. They should bring us closer together. Be cool y'all


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> .
> 
> These beautiful plants shouldn't be having people at each other's throats. They should bring us closer together.


Let's face it - you're better off _not _being "closer together" in most cases. 

Fareal.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

I been cool as a fan all day...I just do not bite my tongue,when it's bright as day,as what a person is trying to do...the same people that "run an tell that" on other people..love to try and fill this thread up with bullshit info.


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 11, 2014)

"Buncha silly mother fuckers up in here"- Nate Diaz

Little of the green mindscape, sadly the biggest buds all got the fuzz on the stem when i tubbed them and needed to be turned into bubble.
The mom turned quite purple in flower so im assuming i had things wrong for these, live and learn.
I shocked thema few times in flower forgetting to close the door to the grow(i run lights at night) forgetting to water or feed but did not see one banana and have yet to find a bean.
Smoke is decent, its got a sweet taste almost jam-ish i find it deceptivly strong and the bubble is a small toke crosseyed experence id give it a solid 7.5-8 out of ten on potentcy if it wasnt so damn couch lock inducing it would be higher.
8-10 weeks is not the correct flowering time, i think i was closer to 80-90 days with very few amber trichs.
Im going to give it another go as winter rolls up on me in the north here, being dry i shouldnt have to mold issues or heat issues.
Still have 2 short little ones about 5-6 weeks in and a bigger one in at about 3 weeks.

Lemon puff has fully entered bloom im excited to see what that brings. Got clones waiting as im thinking a sog of lemon puff would be pretty ideal.

Not ggg related but the snowdawg 2 is blowing up the tray but i think its going to be hampered by the 3 gallon pot its sitting in.

Thats all of my rant for now, too busy at work to even take care of my health thats going in the shitter take care guys


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

im pretty sure this all stems from me selling banana puff f2s. which i stopped doing when i saw how unethical it is. but the dude didnt stop hating me after i came correct. theres no other reason for genuity, the guy that tells it like it is, to have any problems with me. hell tell it like it is, that is until his company fucks up. then he refuses to tell it like it is. lol

haulinbass: hope u feel better soon man!


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Fire alien kush x plat.bubba/ Jo og
 
 
This is growing like all things I grow...it's growing..
As long as she smokes good,she will stay with me..

Are you still trying to talk to me GG?
I knew nothing about that...now I see why you are not a tester..
Still using the hate word,I don't know you,don't talk to you,this is the most we have had any interaction...

I have no seed company,so what are you talking about?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

i sold those way after being denied. and youre just full of shit. no other way to see things. its cool, like i said i came correct. peace


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i sold those way after being denied. and youre just full of shit. no other way to see things. its cool, like i said i came correct. peace


You sir are crazy,done n done....


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 11, 2014)

Got a few other pics first three are lemon puff, the others are the mindscapes still going sorry about the hps pics


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> Fire alien kush x plat.bubba/ Jo og
> View attachment 3251615
> View attachment 3251616
> This is growing like all things I grow...it's growing..
> ...


Hell. Yeah. That's what's up..... realrecognizereal.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

I got a GSOG that almost has a bubbaish funk to it in veg. 

Anyone got any tips of what I should look for as far as pheno's go with these? I finally got 2 ladies out of the pack !


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got a GSOG that almost has a bubbaish funk to it in veg.
> 
> Anyone got any tips of what I should look for as far as pheno's go with these? I finally got 2 ladies out of the pack !
> 
> search for the black grape pheno!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't understand why everyone has to be so hostile.

You catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't understand why everyone has to be so hostile.
> 
> You catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


Some people are just dicks at times. Even if they have good info, they come off as a jackass


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

I know if I have nothing to add to a thread,I do not even post in it...

If you are not looking for GGG info,or have any GGG info to add.....your post will be gone.


----------



## kgp (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> If you are not looking for GGG info,or have any GGG info to add.....your post will be gone.


Funny. From what I'm reading, that's exactly what he was doing. Looking for GGG info.

Probably should delete your own hypocritical bullshit too. 

So it's ok for some to ask, but if you don't like the person it's trolling. Hypocrite! 

This thread was a joke from the start. It really gives people a bad impression of GGG.

Delete this. I really don't care.

This thread should be used as a tool, to learn what to expect from growing ggg gear. Not the shit show that you, genuity, are just as guilty as others that you accuse of trolling.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

kgp said:


> Funny. From what I'm reading, that's exactly what he was doing. Looking for GGG info.
> 
> Probably should delete your own hypocritical bullshit too.
> 
> ...


Who did I say was trolling?

And go back and read his post,if you can not see threw the fog(which I know you can't)
Anybody can see what he is trying to do...he found his own info,then trying to talk shit about them,then found another post,to try and talk shit about that too....and add my name,like it's my fault,he can not find the info he so seeks.

So are you here to stick up for him,or add some GGG info...good or bad?


----------



## kgp (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> Who did I say was trolling?
> 
> And go back and read his post,if you can not see threw the fog(which I know you can't)
> Anybody can see what he is trying to do...he found his own info,then trying to talk shit about them,then found another post,to try and talk shit about that too....and add my name,like it's my fault,he can not find the info he so seeks.
> ...


I know he has ggg gear that he was looking for info. I think he genuinely was hoping you had info for him.

We're all grown folks here. I don't stick up for him. Just call it like I see it. You have a ton of knowledge on the company.

I'll add ggg info when I get done with my grow.

I'm here for the same reason you are.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

kgp said:


> Funny. From what I'm reading, that's exactly what he was doing. Looking for GGG info.
> 
> Probably should delete your own hypocritical bullshit too.
> 
> ...


We know genuity's game. Post pics, cut down others and be a know it all smart ass. That's his modus operandi


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

kgp said:


> I know he has ggg gear that he was looking for info. I think he genuinely was hoping you had info for him.
> 
> We're all grown folks here. I don't stick up for him. Just call it like I see it. You have a ton of knowledge on the company.
> 
> ...


If I could grow every GGG strain,befor they hit the streets I would,,,if he finds my info that helpful,,,all I do is grow some plants,and post what I grow....if that makes me a know-it-all...then so be it.....

But I can bet my name....you Ty,is the only person on the whole web that feels that way.

Show a post of me cutting down someone...never will I do that.
I tell my real life kids,they room looks like shit all the time...clean it up.
They keep it pushing.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Sep 12, 2014)

Been in and out of this thread since it started. Huge GGG fan. 
Its been getting Nasty here
People, show some RESPECT. 
Thats all it is.


----------



## kgp (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> If I could grow every GGG strain,befor they hit the streets I would,,,if he finds my info that helpful,,,all I do is grow some plants,and post what I grow....if that makes me a know-it-all...then so be it.....
> 
> But I can bet my name....you Ty,is the only person on the whole web that feels that way.
> 
> ...


I'm not here to argue. I was just giving my opinion on the situation. It's Friday, enjoy your day, I'm going to enjoy mine.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> If I could grow every GGG strain,befor they hit the streets I would,,,if he finds my info that helpful,,,all I do is grow some plants,and post what I grow....if that makes me a know-it-all...then so be it.....
> 
> But I can bet my name....you Ty,is the only person on the whole web that feels that way.
> 
> ...


You've done it before man. Not saying you don't offer good information but I've seen you be contentious towards smaller growers and knock others for no reason. I find it humorous as you tend to do it in pretentious way


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

Ca


TonightYou said:


> You've done it before man. Not saying you don't offer good information but I've seen you be contentious towards smaller growers and knock others for no reason. I find it humorous as you tend to do it in pretentious way


Can you show me these post?
Smaller growers?ima a small grower
So the people I have done it to,say nothing about it?

Ima have to call bs on this one.

You have fun trying to trash other threads,but cry when some one talks real in the other thread...out of respect for that breeder,you and your bunch make that thread sad..


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> Ca
> 
> Can you show me these post?
> Smaller growers?ima a small grower
> ...


You've done it multiple times and I'm not digging through threads to prove my point. It wouldn't change your mind anyways. A fruitless endeavor.

You certainly are no Mr Rodgers up in here, so don't even act like you don't realize
you can be a prick. I know I can be, at least I admit it.

Eta, just look a couple pages back in this thread. You do it consistently


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

We'll I hope these people say something,cause I do not know what you are going on about.

But for you to keep saying this without no proof/post...you are looking/sounding like that one guy.

So do you have any GGG info to add...good or bad?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You've done it multiple times and I'm not digging through threads to prove my point. It wouldn't change your mind anyways. A fruitless endeavor.
> 
> You certainly are no Mr Rodgers up in here, so don't even act like you don't realize
> you can be a prick. I know I can be, at least I admit it.
> ...



actually thanks to gen i've been able to see what i can expect from some variety even if he's have not grown it himself he search and find me what im searching the problem it's not asking for info it's the way they ask it that do not please i don't think his a prick like i don't think you're angry 4 nothing you both help me kindly when i was asking and i know you guy can go along well 

@Gen sometimes don't waste your time on some dick like me just do what you do all times: pics and information iff the people don't like your answer let them be thnaks to akym grandmother i realise it a little bit late but not too late  

well guy we really are some passionate people loool!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

why erase my last post? i was looking for ggg info....

matt rize comment going to far?


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

Just some veg plants
 
Some GGG,some classic seeds,some next gen seeds,some of my fireball clones & fak x plat.bubba/ Jo og clones

Thanks @madininagyal


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> why erase my last post? i was looking for ggg info....
> 
> matt rize comment going to far?


You making threats...why would you want to have violence at a cup?

Ask for info,without all the bullshit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> actually thanks to gen i've been able to see what i can expect from some variety even if he's have not grown it himself he search and find me what im searching the problem it's not asking for info it's the way they ask it that do not please i don't think his a prick like i don't think you're angry 4 nothing you both help me kindly when i was asking and i know you guy can go along well
> 
> @Gen sometimes don't waste your time on some dick like me just do what you do all times: pics and information iff the people don't like your answer let them be thnaks to akym grandmother i realise it a little bit late but not too late
> 
> well guy we really are some passionate people loool!!!


Thanks for the shoutout to me and mostly my Grandma. It's never too late to learn something that can make you a better person. Sometimes it's hard not saying things when people say whatever if it's true or not, as humans we want to defend ourselves and every person has the right to but when we're talking about these beautiful plants we should be coming together not fussing and arguing. Life's too short and most of us have more important shit to worry about so everybody needs to just chill and if someone is talking sideways don't entertain it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2014)

A few words if I may: I requested the site owner to ban me in order to freeze my account. It is a form of protest really. Now guess what, he is too nice to do that. He is this really cool old hippie and stuff like what we all have been pulling makes him sad. Can we all take a step back and consider that we are affecting people we never intended to, and who are allowing our freedom of speech even though it is pissing on what they created. I am guilty of this. We all are. Not cool. kgp, you surprise me over and over. I think you will make a damn good rep for any company. Just had to mention that. Now another point, I am active on quite a few forums. Stuff like this here, all this hate, you just don't see it other places. Hate to say it, but it is because on other boards peoe take their responsibility with their words quite seriously. So yeah,how about showing the site owner his efforts are not wasted. I mean we use this place for free he pays for it.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> A few words if I may: I requested the site owner to ban me in order to freeze my account. It is a form of protest really. Now guess what, he is too nice to do that. He is this really cool old hippie and stuff like what we all have been pulling makes him sad. Can we all take a step back and consider that we are affecting people we never intended to, and who are allowing our freedom of speech even though it is pissing on what they created. I am guilty of this. We all are. Not cool. kgp, you surprise me over and over. I think you will make a damn good rep for any company. Just had to mention that. Now another point, I am active on quite a few forums. Stuff like this here, all this hate, you just don't see it other places. Hate to say it, but it is because on other boards peoe take their responsibility with their words quite seriously. So yeah,how about showing the site owner his efforts are not wasted. I mean we use this place for free he pays for it.


I don't disagree with you but it takes both parties. I saw you pull shit on the bay, and you knocked it off quite fucking quick when called out by members. I tried standing up for you when you got piled on, rightfully so, and then you proceeded to give me shit. So consider taking your own advice as well


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

GReatfulbreath x grape puff(4) females (4) males

Mendobreath x grape puff(6) females (2) males

Time to get them setup for veg..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice ratio. I need another 2-3 weeks to sex mine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2014)

And I am blocked again genuity. I am not sure what happened.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> GReatfulbreath x grape puff(4) females (4) males
> 
> Mendobreath x grape puff(6) females (2) males
> 
> Time to get them setup for veg..


Damn Gen lovely. I saw a journal on that Greatful Breath cross and they got some really good phenos in there. Should have some very similar phenos from both pack cus they're almost the same strain except for the mothers being crossed with different studs. 

One day hopefully soon I'll be testing some great crosses from them


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2014)

You are hallucinating Tonight You. I NEVER got piled on on the Bay. Prove it. You have me confused with somebody else. Matter of fact, not even kaptain got piled on after becoming impossibly rude. It just doesn't happen on the Bay. Brits and Americans are a world removed from each other. I have never had a fit with anybody from the UK. Plus I admitted guilt already but you dont bother to read properly. Come, show me one argument. You standing up for me is bulkshit. And don even try telling me you don't feel like spending the time to reference your statement. You already wrote a check you refuse to cash with Genuity, if you want to make accusations then back them up. You want to put out info bout a plant or person, back it up. Far as I am concerned your reality check just bounced, overdrawn at the moral bank there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2014)

Plus TY, all I see you doing here is judging. You fellas walked in here crapping all over Gen for no reason in the start, now you accuse him of having lost his patience? Wake up fella. Cause and effect.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> And I am blocked again genuity. I am not sure what happened.


This is becoming a bit weird. Begs further investigation.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You are hallucinating Tonight You. I NEVER got piled on on the Bay. Prove it. You have me confused with somebody else. Matter of fact, not even kaptain got piled on after becoming impossibly rude. It just doesn't happen on the Bay. Brits and Americans are a world removed from each other. I have never had a fit with anybody from the UK. Plus I admitted guilt already but you dont bother to read properly. Come, show me one argument. You standing up for me is bulkshit. And don even try telling me you don't feel like spending the time to reference your statement. You already wrote a check you refuse to cash with Genuity, if you want to make accusations then back them up. You want to put out info bout a plant or person, back it up. Far as I am concerned your reality check just bounced, overdrawn at the moral bank there.


It's in the massive strain thread about 400 pages back. I've already pointed out Gen does it in this thread already. 

Moral bank? At this point you've been over drawn already. 

But keep beating your crazy drum, you rarely miss a beat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> And I am blocked again genuity. I am not sure what happened.


A guy called Modern Cannabist did some work on the forums. Last thing he did was to get rid of spamming (theoretically) and tweak stuff about how linked images are handled. He has not been around since June either but I can her hold of him through Breedbay. Don't know if you have been linking or uploading the pics, but if you linked maybe try uploads instead, perhaps the sites just don't agree with each other.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's in the massive strain thread about 400 pages back. I've already pointed out Gen does it in this thread already.
> 
> Moral bank? At this point you've been over drawn already.
> 
> But keep beating your crazy drum, you rarely miss a beat.


I consider your argument totally refuted. The rest brought proof or shut up mate. If this was a moderated debate you literally just threw in the towel. So can we all move along now please or are you scared you will get bored and have to go do something creative?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2014)

does someone know where i can find a pack of d&d?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 13, 2014)

Positive I got 2 hermie GSOG's. The first ones that showed a pistil are also showing balls I'm going to let them continue for another week or so and wait for male clusters, I am seeing male parts on a stalk a node below female flowers. I got the best pics I could of it, but they are still pretty horrible pictures lol  I'm looking at them threw a 30x loupe so I have a better view then the pics show.

I am officially done with GGG genetics, I have never had a single herm ever before, this is full on balls and pistils, I imagine I'll have clusters by next week. Turns out I wasn't wrong sexing them, it just depended on where on the plant I looked. Top two nodes are female everything else looks male, with balls on stalks.

There are way more fish in the see, the way these things have gone for me it has really turned me off Gage Green. I won't be accepting replacements to have this happen again. These are grown exactly the same way as everything else I grow.

 

Growing these seeds has been a fucking shit show since the beginning of August. I won't be accepting replacements to have this happen again, they charge way to much for their seeds and release them in limited quantities for hype, I bought into it and have been kicking myself since. Like I said this isn't popping a nanner this is over 50%-75% of the plant showing balls and top little bit showing pistils.

So that's my experience with GGG gear. Fucking awful from the start, 6 seeds 4 males 2 herms that showed herm at preflower. Fucking joke.

I'll put better pics up when I have clusters of balls all over the place so you know I'm not full of shit.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 13, 2014)

and you cantrust I really didn't want to make that post. I was super excited and have been bragging to my buddy that I'm going to have some great stuff in a bit. They are going to be just as disappointed as I am after hearing me rant and rave and hype the shit out of these beans for the last couple months.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

If you see balls,you see balls....


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> and you cantrust I really didn't want to make that post. I was super excited and have been bragging to my buddy that I'm going to have some great stuff in a bit. They are going to be just as disappointed as I am after hearing me rant and rave and hype the shit out of these beans for the last couple months.


Just asking,if they have been bad from the start,why still hype them to your friends?

Just asking..

And to be honest,that post sounds more like you just do not like GGG on a diff level...but that's just me..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Just asking,if they have been bad from the start,why still hype them to your friends?
> 
> Just asking..
> 
> And to be honest,that post sounds more like you just do not like GGG on a diff level...but that's just me..


I was hyping them because I was expecting good things, the pics around of Grape Stomper BX's are great, the reports on Sour Grapes are great. I was really hoping to find something worthwhile in a pack I paid 170$ CAD for. <-- some of that was shipping and me being a retard and not using the promo code lol was so excited to have em in my cart lol

Me hyping them isn't Gage's fault, it's me being stupid. I learned a lot from this grow. Hype doesn't grow plants 

All of it's in my Journal man, I have no reason to hate on Gage other then the experiences I have had. Don't get me mixed up in all the drama that goes on in here, I try to not be a part of it and let my experiences be the judge. My experiences have been bad.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

I never said you hate on them,just reading your post..
I sucks if you got balls..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm in a bit of a grump lol. Imma smoke something and let this roll off me


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2014)

Serious question.... hopefully it doesn't get deleted.

Where are the positive reviews of Gage Green gear? I've yet to stumble upon one except from people that test for gage. I'm sure the gage forum would be loaded with people raving about the gear, but what about here on RIU? Shit, I see plenty of people raving about seed companies that supposedly have bad reps like Greenhouse, Barney's Farms, G13, TGA, etc.... but nada for Gage. 

The rub for me is the price point. If you're going to charge that much for seeds, there had better be some winners. Shit, even Dr Greenthumb gets positive reviews on his insanely priced gear. Where's the love for Gage?

Granted I haven't gone searching for GGG reviews, but I spend most of my time in the seed and strain review section, you'd think I would have come across a few good reports by now. Maybe Flaming Pie will have a good outcome on her run.....


----------



## kgp (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm sure many won't agree with me....

Og has hermie traits we all know this. Sometimes it shows, sometimes it doesn't.

I've had a plant that threw balls at sexing. Plucking off the balls, many times they never return.

If you getting clusters, cull them right away.

I don't think this is the breeders fault, everyone who grows an og cross should expect the potential for cross sex traits.

Your due to get burned sometime when you play with fire. Og is the fire. A ball sac is getting burned.

If you can afford to take my advise, and give it some more time, you might still get a female plant.

I have no horse in this race, so follow your gut. I'd hate if you listen to my advise and ruin your crop.


----------



## kgp (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Serious question.... hopefully it doesn't get deleted.
> 
> Where are the positive reviews of Gage Green gear? I've yet to stumble upon one except from people that test for gage. I'm sure the gage forum would be loaded with people raving about the gear, but what about here on RIU? Shit, I see plenty of people raving about seed companies that supposedly have bad reps like Greenhouse, Barney's Farms, G13, TGA, etc.... but nada for Gage.
> 
> ...


I found a outstanding charity og. I'm running her for the last time right now.

Great vigor, potency, and og like taste. Though it wasn't pure og, I found it enjoyable the year or so I ran it. 

I'll try and find dome pics.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2014)

kgp said:


> Giving ggg another shot myself.
> 
> First I ran daybreaker, it was nothing like the description. Candy and sweet, no chem taste at all. Easy to grow and although buds looked great taste and high were lacking.
> 
> ...



My bad. Here's your positive review.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Instagram is the spot to find most anything now a days...
Most people do not mess with riu...plus lots of people do not do forums at all..
Idk...the forums I go to all have good/bad reviews of GGG..

And KGP is spot on...


----------



## kgp (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My bad. Here's your positive review.


Lol! I'm being honest. I did like 1 charity.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Instagram is the spot to find most anything now a days...
> Most people do not mess with riu...plus lots of people do not do forums at all..
> Idk...the forums I go to all have good/bad reviews of GGG..
> 
> And KGP is spot on...



Yeah, I'm not very up to speed on social media. I hang here and at a couple smaller organic gardening sites that don't really discuss strains much.

Maybe Im being biased and not looking for these positive reviews? I honestly haven't seen many (if any) though. Regardless of what people think of RIU, it is the busiest weed site on the web so you'd think you'd find *something* here, no?


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, I'm not very up to speed on social media. I hang here and at a couple smaller organic gardening sites that don't really discuss strains much.
> 
> Maybe Im being biased and not looking for these positive reviews? I honestly haven't seen many (if any) though. Regardless of what people think of RIU, it is the busiest weed site on the web so you'd think you'd find *something* here, no?


So are you trying to say it's my fault for them people not posting GGG info,on riu?

Or are you just here to try and keep the shit going?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 13, 2014)

There's not a breeder out that that hasn't put out something that has a lil tendency to show herm traits especially dealing with strains that are known to herm i.e OGs, GSC etc but there's proof out there that Gage has fire in their beans. 

Just like someone said pluck them off and continue to run it unless you get full on clusters. Hopefully you can get it to run all the way cus a lot of strains won't show those tendencies on 2nd, 3rd or even 4th run


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Maybe Im being biased and not looking for these positive reviews? I honestly haven't seen many (if any) though.


I'm confused. Aren't you a fan of Fat Marty's stolen intellectual property?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm confused. Aren't you a fan of Fat Marty's stolen intellectual property?


I am. I guess that's considered GGG....?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2014)

This thread is so censored.

Some thin skin around here


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm confused. Aren't you a fan of Fat Marty's stolen intellectual property?



There's magic in those beans! 

Kinda wish I'd save the one plant and grow a much larger one. She did have a grape smell and did get me pretty medicated. First impression was more eh, but as she cured she was pretty fucking solid, having good indica properties. Going to have to plant the others and see if I can find some more. Yield wasn't the best but that can always be corrected with some more vegging and larger pots


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> This thread is so censored.
> 
> Some thin skin around here


Keeping it clean....you just want to try an trash it....for no reason
And it's not gonna happen,long as I'm here.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 13, 2014)

kgp said:


> I'm sure many won't agree with me....
> 
> Og has hermie traits we all know this. Sometimes it shows, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting to see for sure, I don't got much else to lose at this point. It's not like my grow is huge so I can watch them very closely. Thanks for the tips. I really hope it does work out.

I'll try and get better pictures in the next week or so too when they start to show a little better, I don't have macro capabilities to get in real close on these. 

I plan on cloning them and seeing if it happens on the clones too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Keeping it clean....you just want to try an trash it....for no reason
> And it's not gonna happen,long as I'm here.


For no reason?

I grew a pack of gage seeds. They sucked.
Of the thousands of seeds that Ive popped those 10 were among the worst. That's my honest opinion. An opinion I would share no matter what seed company it was. I've seen plenty others share similar opinions.... but very few (if any) positive reports except for people that test for them. Add to that a price point that is on the high end of the spectrum and you view that as having "no reason" to share my negative views eh?


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

You sir are going on about something else,you put your self in a group,and been mad since that day,not my fault.
Did someone hate on you,when you gave your review?

Now like I said,keep it GGG info related...thank you


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll be waiting to see for sure, I don't got much else to lose at this point. It's not like my grow is huge so I can watch them very closely. Thanks for the tips. I really hope it does work out.
> 
> I'll try and get better pictures in the next week or so too when they start to show a little better, I don't have macro capabilities to get in real close on these.
> 
> I plan on cloning them and seeing if it happens on the clones too.


 i was gonna recommend running em from clone to see if that trait would stop. i had one cherry puff stop while the other was loaded. good luck!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

no point in argueing! dude wont admit hes wrong, it is what it is.... so much for keep it real, telling it like it is.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> no point in argueing! dude wont admit hes wrong, it is what it is.... so much for keep it real, telling it like it is.


Wrong about what?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

why have a ggg forum to have all that good info posted on ig where only lil kids are growing. for the most part anyways...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Wrong about what?



not here to argue man, but just stop with the playing dumb. its childsplay. but there are things youre wrong about. you dont really send in descriptions to banks written up in slang right? lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> why have a ggg forum to have all that good info posted on ig where only lil kids are growing. for the most part anyways...


Are you going to post what I'm wrong about?

Do you read your own post?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

yes why post info on ig instead of your own forum? when sending testers you must tell every tester to post results on ggg forum,no?

i cant read test journals on ig. i must be an idiot....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I am. I guess that's considered GGG....?


LOL....my understanding was/is that's why MH had such a fit when he was made aware.



TonightYou said:


> There's magic in those beans!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Did you run the F2's, or a cross? Finish time?


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> not here to argue man, but just stop with the playing dumb. its childsplay. but there are things youre wrong about. you dont really send in descriptions to banks written up in slang right? lol


Did I say I do...

Do you not understand plain text....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Are you going to post what I'm wrong about?
> 
> Do you read your own post?


iv played this game with you before, it gets boring being right so much honestly. im moving on man.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2014)

i heard ggg a few strains were bomb what are you guys saying they arent putting them threw a vigorous testing and then sending them out??? i was about to buy a few been packs should i or not????


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> It spot on to me.....
> 
> It's all about the mom & dad....not some write up,that's what I go by anyway..
> 
> ...


ok i didnt see the if. but im still not going by any description on the tude. i think we went thru that before....


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> iv played this game with you before, it gets boring being right so much honestly. im moving on man.


So when someone ask for the info,you say your not here to argue,,
What was I wrong about?

Just one post,is all I'm asking.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

thump, what are you interested in?


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i heard ggg a few strains were bomb what are you guys saying they arent putting them threw a vigorous testing and then sending them out??? i was about to buy a few been packs should i or not????


I bet if you did 1 or 2 google searches,it would yield more than this thread could tell you..

Or anyone in it.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2014)

ill play nice i might of read that wrong lolz


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

oh man you reminded me to post something i forgot to post last night!!!! good looking out.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2014)

i wanted to get i could be wrong but grape stomper and lia og i think these are the ones my boy sead were dank and yielded..


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i wanted to get i could be wrong but grape stomper and lia og i think these are the ones my boy sead were dank and yielded..


Them have not been around for sometime now...
Yield,we'll that come down to how you going to grow them out,which I do not know...
I just did a fortune teller grow,and got 13 zips,under a 315 watt light....

Only thing I would say is look for the genetics you want...do not go by name of the strain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Wrong about what?


for startrers, that you started this whole shitshow. if you left my links up people would see the info i found. none! or maybe you couldve found me a link or 2 i couldnt find. but instead you tried to play me out as a shitstarter and a genuity stalker. i did ref you in my post , my bad. youre the most knowledgable ggg rep on riu hands down. MY BAD!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2014)

ok ill look for their stuff im gona drop a coin and grab a few pacs


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

keep an eye out for my sister company....GGG aka ghosts gage green. gonna f2 everything i can buy and dump em cheap.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> keep an eye out for my sister company....GGG aka ghosts gage green. gonna f2 everything i can buy and dump em cheap.


LOL !


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> for startrers, that you started this whole shitshow. if you left my links up people would see the info i found. none! or maybe you couldve found me a link or 2 i couldnt find. but instead you tried to play me out as a shitstarter and a genuity stalker. i did ref you in my post , my bad. youre the most knowledgable ggg rep on riu hands down. MY BAD!


See wrong one more time....I did not remove your links,that was a head mod...it's in the rules..I'm sure if you ask around,the one who did it will tell you...or maybe it was auto detect or something like that...but it was not me.

So can you find me a post,that shows I'm wrong about something...
Or we can just end it.its up to you....I'm eating taco pizza right now,shit is fire.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i asked someone about auto detect and their response was someone reported it. playing the right n wrong game with you is a joke, your always right! you def cheat at this game.... taco pizza is great. im about to walk to a ROAST BEEF( I LOVE BEEF ) joint refill on energy and come back for more beef....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Them have not been around for sometime now...
> Yield,we'll that come down to how you going to grow them out,which I do not know...
> I just did a fortune teller grow,and got 13 zips,under a 315 watt light....
> 
> Only thing I would say is look for the genetics you want...do not go by name of the strain.


dont go by the description either. look for grow journals thump my dude its the only way to know for sure. the descriptions are not accurate.

im curious about that 315 cmh but i know better than to ask about it...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2014)

if it herms ill be the first to report im not shure ill be the first to say it but i already got burned on the plush berry and on my next trip to the cup if it feels right this is what i will be asking for is my money back with intrest..


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i asked someone about auto detect and their response was someone reported it. playing the right n wrong game with you is a joke, your always right! you def cheat at this game.... taco pizza is great. im about to walk to a ROAST BEEF( I LOVE BEEF ) joint refill on energy and come back for more beef....


You are you going to say I reported it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

plus rep^^ lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> You are you going to say I reported it?


whoa did i say that? show me the post i said you reported and ratted me out?


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2014)

but if it works out ill be happy no one likes to get burned for seeds believe me i always ride for the underdog dont take peoples money if you take mine ill take it personal..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> You are you going to say I reported it?


you got salsa and EXTRA SOUR cream on that taco pizza? im fucking hungry....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll be waiting to see for sure, I don't got much else to lose at this point. It's not like my grow is huge so I can watch them very closely. Thanks for the tips. I really hope it does work out.
> 
> I'll try and get better pictures in the next week or so too when they start to show a little better, I don't have macro capabilities to get in real close on these.
> 
> I plan on cloning them and seeing if it happens on the clones too.


Mr. Head. Always wait for sexing. There are three things that can happen at preflowers. A female part, a male part, and a primordial leaf. The leaf starts out as an oval on a stick.

let the plant grow another week and you may see it is just mother nature playing tricks.

Had a weird past couple days.
#1 and #3 had growths that looked alot like ball on stick and I was certain I had boys. I ignored #3 for a few days and then I come downstairs to this.
WP_20140715_013.jpg
A leaf growing where a preflower should be!!!
Apparently this is common in some hybrids.
primordia.jpg
Well..... i had almost chucked #1 an #3 because of those misleading preflowers. Cannabis is always throwing curveballs.
WP_20140715_011.jpg


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2014)

Posted 16 July 2014 - 09:46 AM
Had a weird past couple days.
#1 and #3 had growths that looked alot like ball on stick and I was certain I had boys. I ignored #3 for a few days and then I come downstairs to this.

A leaf growing where a preflower should be!!!
Apparently this is common in some hybrids.

Well..... i had almost chucked #1 an #3 because of those misleading preflowers. Cannabis is always throwing curveballs.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Very good info....it happens.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2014)

I learned from that experience to not determine sex right away. Let them show me balls hair or leaf.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I learned from that experience to not determine sex right away. Let them show me balls hair or leaf.


Yes,these things are really normal now-a-days.....with all the crossing going on,these plants will keep us on our toes,till the end of time..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Serious question.... hopefully it doesn't get deleted.
> 
> Where are the positive reviews of Gage Green gear? I've yet to stumble upon one except from people that test for gage. I'm sure the gage forum would be loaded with people raving about the gear, but what about here on RIU? Shit, I see plenty of people raving about seed companies that supposedly have bad reps like Greenhouse, Barney's Farms, G13, TGA, etc.... but nada for Gage.
> 
> ...


My Bright Moments is a good plant in many ways. I don't like it. But others do. Frosty, decent yielding, vigorous etc. Just too mellow for me. Definitely not great day time which it was sort of advertised as. Perhaps if you had anxiety it would be good in the day? I wouldn't grow it again or anything crossed to Grapestomper though. Just not my bag.

Also, the Iranian x OG was decent for me but not great, I'd never grow it again. Iranian x Haze same deal. Both indoors. Not much care given but overall they just weren't that amazing. Anesethesia finished quicker indoors and was much much higher quality. It's also going to finish faster outdoors based on the guy who put a wack load of Iranian x OG/Haze outside. They are all well behind my Anesthesia. All in all, based on the experience I doubt I'll be fucking with DrGT's genetics ever again. Maybe if he didn't massively massively massively overcharge for them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

has anyone else grown bright moments?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yes,these things are really normal now-a-days.....with all the crossing going on,these plants will keep us on our toes,till the end of time..


They really are, I've seen it before too. I don't even remember which line but I didn't think too much of it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> has anyone else grown bright moments?


There are bright moments grow journals and photos online.

Here is one. I would try googling it. Bright moments gage/grow.

Also photos on instigram.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=4997435


----------



## Bullethighway (Sep 13, 2014)

I f2ed black widow
Had a male out of them
That grew stems where pistils were suppose to be
i used it to breed with
wonder if it was a good thing or bad thing
Anyone know


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> I f2ed black widow
> Had a male out of them
> That grew stems where pistils were suppose to be
> i used it to breed with
> ...


I'd like to see how the off spring turn out. I don't see it necessarily being good or bad. Won't know until you try it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> There are bright moments grow journals and photos online.
> 
> Here is one. I would try googling it. Bright moments gage/grow.
> 
> ...


i was just asking to see if anyone on this forum has grown it besides OG. ill be searching more when i pop them.

im really looking for info on grateful grape. i googled the shit out of that one. just a few pics and no grow info. im looking into stretch, phenos, light or heavy feeders, few other questions when i remember. iv been deflated on this mission.... i love how your links arent erased but mine were gone instantly as well lol just noticing is all.

edit i also searched lightworker as thats the name before it was grateful grape. nothin...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

One more thing about Bright Moments - both plants were quite similar and both smelled very grape. It's a fine product for those who enjoy that kind of smoke.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> One more thing about Bright Moments - both plants were quite similar and both smelled very grape. It's a fine product for those who enjoy that kind of smoke.


This was just like my review for grape stomper og,I did not care for the type of high I was getting from the cross,but the rest of my people,really enjoyed it..

 
She had this sweet skunkie grape funk to her..


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

After GGG seen them pics,they put Candydrop in my hands to test..
 
 

This is what made me stick around with GGG!plus they cool as can be.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 4 cherry puff f2 plants in here and 3 honeybees. I ran the CP once but had to move and they had a ruff go of it, so want to see what they do this time. They are leafy sobs that is for shore. I will get some pics of them as they bud


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

You always have some killer pics G


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2014)

I just know the feeling I get when I see a pic of some buds,or a plant in its moment
And I try and capture that for all eyes to take in..

This one cat did a pic with the 3D motion thing..or something...I looked at that pic for ever.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> One more thing about Bright Moments - both plants were quite similar and both smelled very grape. It's a fine product for those who enjoy that kind of smoke.


how was your f/m ratio?

edit:thanks og...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2014)

2/5 female


----------



## UncleBurnie (Sep 14, 2014)

I had a good run with Mindscape, no complaints.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

nice plant! what were the flavors like?


----------



## UncleBurnie (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not great with flavor profiles. I'd best describe it as a smooth inhale with a bit of a hash flavor and some spice on the exhale. 

Strong grape smell while flowering, but it doesn't last once dried.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

sounds like some good smoke.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2014)

UncleBurnie said:


> I had a good run with Mindscape, no complaints.


Wows...them look very nice..never got any of mine tested,but I'd say it was on the high side of something...very nice job on them...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Serious question.... hopefully it doesn't get deleted.
> 
> Where are the positive reviews of Gage Green gear? I've yet to stumble upon one except from people that test for gage. I'm sure the gage forum would be loaded with people raving about the gear, but what about here on RIU? Shit, I see plenty of people raving about seed companies that supposedly have bad reps like Greenhouse, Barney's Farms, G13, TGA, etc.... but nada for Gage.
> 
> ...


So our mutual friend Gandalf's reviews and reports on the tea thread mean nothing? You've seen gage kick ass. You had ONE bad experience that was your own fault. Gandalf was kicking how many Gage types? You been reading me and gens reports? Danksmith? Come along one? Thisisthatoneguy? Jrox420? Richy Gannon? Off the top of my head people that like Gage gear


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's something I really believe: If we were all in the same room, face to face with doobies going around, we'd probably all be friends. Despite our (sometimes big) differences we all have specialized knowledge about a field we're passionate about.

The net makes everyone act strange at times. If we all lived on the same street.... I'd be knocking on ALL your doors with my empty bubbler asking "fill er up? eh? eh?" 

Peace.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Here's something I really believe: If we were all in the same room, face to face with doobies going around, we'd probably all be friends. Despite our (sometimes big) differences we all have specialized knowledge about a field we're passionate about.
> 
> The net makes everyone act strange at times. If we all lived on the same street.... I'd be knocking on ALL your doors with my empty bubbler asking "fill er up? eh? eh?"
> 
> Peace.


True. It's easier to be a dick online, self included. We tend to focus on what makes us different instead of the many things that make us similar. 

I think some frustration are warranted at times


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Here's something I really believe: If we were all in the same room, face to face with doobies going around, we'd probably all be friends. Despite our (sometimes big) differences we all have specialized knowledge about a field we're passionate about.
> 
> The net makes everyone act strange at times. If we all lived on the same street.... I'd be knocking on ALL your doors with my empty bubbler asking "fill er up? eh? eh?"
> 
> Peace.


Smoke out the block !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Here's something I really believe: If we were all in the same room, face to face with doobies going around, we'd probably all be friends.
> 
> Peace.


Uhhhh....proberly not. 

But don't take that point of disagreement in any way as a knock on 'the new and improved' you. Bravo that.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Uhhhh....proberly not.
> 
> But don't take that point of disagreement in any way as a knock on 'the new and improved' you. Bravo that.


Some people have the problem that people can't simply disagree as they are disagreeable


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Here's something I really believe: If we were all in the same room, face to face with doobies going around, we'd probably all be friends. Despite our (sometimes big) differences we all have specialized knowledge about a field we're passionate about.
> 
> The net makes everyone act strange at times. If we all lived on the same street.... I'd be knocking on ALL your doors with my empty bubbler asking "fill er up? eh? eh?"
> 
> Peace.


I have a tendency to alienate people with my bluntness.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I have a tendency to alienate people with my bluntness.


Same here. I'm the one who was tasked recently by friends to tell my other friend his baby mama is an abusive drug addict and it won't work out no matter how hard he tries....
Didn't go over well. Also told him he should make sure his supposed kid is his. ..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

has anyone grown out monarch?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Still waiting on my gage gear from herbies , hoping it comes sometime this week ! Got the daybreaker !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I have a tendency to alienate people with my bluntness.


You can join me and Gen in Team No Tact lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Uhhhh....proberly not.
> 
> But don't take that point of disagreement in any way as a knock on 'the new and improved' you. Bravo that.


He was invited back after I showed the site owner how you riled him up. Can you try an improvement or two?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> you guys heard of big dans genetix?


Yea I've heard of it Ghost. He had a website and I was gonna try some of his gear but his site is down now. I wondered what happen


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2014)

be glad, that guys a joke. 

sorry wrong thread actually...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> There are bright moments grow journals and photos online.
> 
> Here is one. I would try googling it. Bright moments gage/grow.
> 
> ...



You're using CFL's right Pie? Or you were recently?

How many watts of cfl's you rockin in your tent?


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone have any pics of that grape stompin ? I was thinking of grabbing a pack but than I am hesitant because of all the fighting in this thread.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Anyone have any pics of that grape stompin ? I was thinking of grabbing a pack but than I am hesitant because of all the fighting in this thread.


I wouldn't be, judge for yourself don't let others judge for you. Half the people on these forums are trolls anyway that never have completed a grow.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 15, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I wouldn't be, judge for yourself don't let others judge for you. Half the people on these forums are trolls anyway that never have completed a grow.


I usually pick up what I want anyways regardless of others failures.


----------



## kgp (Sep 15, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I wouldn't be, judge for yourself don't let others judge for you. Half the people on these forums are trolls anyway that never have completed a grow.


To an extent. Sometimes reading between the lines of completed grows vs the breeder description, you can get an idea.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

kgp said:


> To an extent. Sometimes reading between the lines of completed grows vs the breeder description, you can get an idea.



I try to learn as much from others to avoid their mistakes. Then again people kept ordering Barneys Tangerine plant regardless of the terrible grows


----------



## kgp (Sep 15, 2014)

Quite often we think a pack is what we hope, and not what it actually is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're using CFL's right Pie? Or you were recently?
> 
> How many watts of cfl's you rockin in your tent?


I stopped using CFLs a year ago. I have a 400MH for veg and a 600HPS for flower.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> After Mr Head showed us Porno Seeds, I consider the worst seed company competition closed. OMG. The mind boggles.


i laughed at that for years!
so my lt x ogjo went into flower today,and 6 clones went into the dirt..
anticipation. she clones well.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

might pop a few more beans this week..selectionselectionselection....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i laughed at that for years!
> so my lt x ogjo went into flower today,and 6 clones went into the dirt..
> anticipation.View attachment 3254281 she clones well.


Same here, roots with no effort on the LT x Jo, took 7 days in my ghetto cloner (tote with some clingfilm over rofl) No heat controller nada just some rooter cubes. So far our girl is making the grade for lifetime keeper. Easy going but yields like a monster. Potent skunky smoke too, like a slightly toned down Cheese and I mean real Cheese not sweetie cheese.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> Quite often we think a pack is what we hope, and not what it actually is.


A mate of mine calls it 'expectonite' meaning high expectations usually lead to severe disappointment. Way I see it is just keep rolling the dice, all my favorites lately were not the ones I got most amped about. And my mates prefer different ones to me so yeah it all boils down to the plants you end with, what you hang on to, your budget and some luck. Between breeder descriptions and reviews I feel I got a decent picture most of the time. Spot on never happens.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Anyone have any pics of that grape stompin ? I was thinking of grabbing a pack but than I am hesitant because of all the fighting in this thread.


 Just a bunch of passionate people that got carried away for a while mate. It happens.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's why you need to run some 'sweetie cheese'. Spot on _does _happen.


Try Exodus or Blues/Livers or Suicide Cheese or any other REAL cheese and get back to me lmao. Spot on WRONG doesn't really matter all that much. Tell me, what dies a cross that represents the claimed mother, but had zero similarity to it, REALLY say about the breeder and grower? You want to know OG, go to Cali. Skunk, go to London. But Cheese, man, South Africa will offer you more varieties on propa stinky feet smelling skunky CHEESE than anywhere else. We have all the UK cuts. Might surprise you to learn most of the UK scene is South African. Kinda what we do. Get our ancestal visas and fuck off to the UK to grow dank. We run most of the UK. Reason people hate us so much. I did my time in the UK mate. We all do.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK I will be honestnSunni rocks my boat big time. Rowwwwwwwr. Can't even type properly. I am severely drunk might regret this post tomorrow but wooooooohooooo. Me likey Sunni. Yum.


lol Hamish.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

So both my Grape Stomper BX have a grape scent now. Did a trich rub of sugar leaves.

GS#1 is mostly armpit and skunk, but I can catch an undertone of grape.
GS#3 is candy grape with undertones of skunk.

Very nice. I will be looking forward to what scents pop out on GSxGSAWW.

I threw away my GS#1 clone, she looks like she may yield 4-5 oz and I may reveg. Depends on what the smoke is like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

GS#1 was a light eater tho. My goji prefer a bit of a heavier hand on the nutes. Idk what I will do. She has great structure and tight nugs, but I am really excited about the Grape smell coming off of #3

Edit: She is @7 weeks and looks DONE.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what you guys are hating for.

In 3 seeds I got 1 chem leaning plant and 1 GS leaning plant. Representation of both mother and father.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Love how Flaming Pie changes the subject back to what the thread should be about.

Glad to here your getting that grape candy of the BX. Your very lucky to have those. I believe there's gonna be some fire in the GS x GS/AWW. Don't know if its the same male but Hazeman used a GS x GS/AWW to make Elephant Stomper so it should be some fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So both my Grape Stomper BX have a grape scent now. Did a trich rub of sugar leaves.
> 
> GS#1 is mostly armpit and skunk, but I can catch an undertone of grape.
> GS#3 is candy grape with undertones of skunk.
> ...


You should've kept it just in case she doesn't reveg. That's what I would've done. Never tried revegging a plant. That's something I'll have to do one day with a small plant


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> You should've kept it just in case she doesn't reveg. That's what I would've done. Never tried revegging a plant. That's something I'll have to do one day with a small plant


It's super easy. Just throw it in the veg tent and leave it be.

You leave some lower leaves and a few popcorn nugs


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

after 36 hours or so we have some grateful grapes breaking ground. to be cont...

as for hate, thats usually opinion. facts are truths. but im def glad to hear you scored a grape and chem pheno! 

unintended humor!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's super easy. Just throw it in the veg tent and leave it be.
> 
> You leave some lower leaves and a few popcorn nugs


check out gud karmas thread on ggg forum. GS didnt revegged at all.

but what she said, its easy! just leave the lowers give it veg hours, and some N


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

I bet the Chemdog Sour Diesel pheno is gonna be very good. That's the Grapestomper dad and I'm sure that's where she gets her resin from so that one may be the keeper pheno.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

we shall see. It doesn't hurt anything to try a reveg.

I have cherry puff cross test after the gsxgsaww. I should find some nice plants in the gsxgsaww.

the aloha whit widow is supposed to be nice


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Same here, roots with no effort on the LT x Jo, took 7 days in my ghetto cloner (tote with some clingfilm over rofl) No heat controller nada just some rooter cubes. So far our girl is making the grade for lifetime, keeper. Easy going but yields like a monster. Potent skunky smoke too, like a slightly toned down Cheese and I mean real Cheese not sweetie cheese.


my aero cloner is the shit,but the jo-lean


Mad Hamish said:


> Try Exodus or Blues/Livers or Suicide Cheese or any other REAL cheese and get back to me lmao. Spot on WRONG doesn't really matter all that much. Tell me, what dies a cross that represents the claimed mother, but had zero similarity to it, REALLY say about the breeder and grower? You want to know OG, go to Cali. Skunk, go to London. But Cheese, man, South Africa will offer you more varieties on propa stinky feet smelling skunky CHEESE than anywhere else. We have all the UK cuts. Might surprise you to learn most of the UK scene is South African. Kinda what we do. Get our ancestal visas and fuck off to the UK to grow dank. We run most of the UK. Reason people hate us so much. I did my time in the UK mate. We all do.


sorry fellas,im in 'MURICA! and i dont like any cheese..for real,my tastes differ..im growing chiesel out now for a patient request,i tried it hoping it would change my mind from the other hundreds ive tried..sad to say,it aint for me flavor wise...i wanted to like it,i really wanted to...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> GS#1 was a light eater tho. My goji prefer a bit of a heavier hand on the nutes. Idk what I will do. She has great structure and tight nugs, but I am really excited about the Grape smell coming off of #3
> 
> Edit: She is @7 weeks and looks DONE.


The GS? Clone, right? 
"7 weeks" = sudden interest !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

Grapestomper bx leaning to the father. Had a very branch structure before and after topping. I'll take pics tonight.

it is from seed. A clone might be done 6.5-7weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Grapestomper bx leaning to the father. Had a very branch structure before and after topping. I'll take pics tonight.
> 
> it is from seed. A clone might be done 6.5-7weeks.


Well, shut the door!

I just started 12 /12 on a couple GS/Cheese - aka Fat Grape Cheese [aka 'sweetie cheese' ]. Looks like a couple of his GS f2s will get the next dunk. 

By all means do a smoke report when you can...looking forward to the pics.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, shut the door!
> 
> I just started 12 /12 on a couple GS/Cheese - aka Fat Grape Cheese [aka 'sweetie cheese' ]. Looks like a couple of his GS f2s will get the next dunk.
> 
> By all means do a smoke report when you can...looking forward to the pics.


The grape stomper ones I got that he made were done like 8 weeks. Pretty damn fast. He made a good selection and glad I saved some beans to give them another run.

Eta that shit was straight grape from flower to harvest


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> my aero cloner is the shit,but the jo-lean
> 
> sorry fellas,im in 'MURICA! and i dont like any cheese..for real,my tastes differ..im growing chiesel out now for a patient request,i tried it hoping it would change my mind from the other hundreds ive tried..sad to say,it aint for me flavor wise...i wanted to like it,i really wanted to...
> View attachment 3254898


Here I won't argue. I don't like Cheese. To me it is the ultimate commercial weed, no matter how poopy the quality it is the smelk that sells it. If you have ever smelled Exo burning down you will know it a mile off. People go APE for Exo gods alone know why. It smells like sweaty feet and I mean after a looooong festival where you never changed your boots. Downright disgusting. BUT. That be Cheese. Chiesel was nice if we are talking Big Buddha, but the NYCD leaning plants IMO. Thing is the D gives these tiny little pine cone shape buds, married to the Exo you get those Skunk colas but with a good tart fruity taste and smell, kinda like a tart candy with some citric acid. Very nice. But yeah, IMO the real deal Cheese is disgusting. Makes you a ton of money though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here I won't argue. I don't like Cheese. To me it is the ultimate commercial weed, no matter how poopy the quality it is the smelk that sells it. If you have ever smelled Exo burning down you will know it a mile off. People go APE for Exo gods alone know why. It smells like sweaty feet and I mean after a looooong festival where you never changed your boots. Downright disgusting. BUT. That be Cheese. Chiesel was nice if we are talking Big Buddha, but the NYCD leaning plants IMO. Thing is the D gives these tiny little pine cone shape buds, married to the Exo you get those Skunk colas but with a good tart fruity taste and smell, kinda like a tart candy with some citric acid. Very nice. But yeah, IMO the real deal Cheese is disgusting. Makes you a ton of money though.


It's Skunk that's why most people go crazy over it. I'm young but my dad is very old school and that's all he talks about back in the day was Skunk and the landraces that most don't grow anymore. He always brags about one called Black Ganja. He said it was very trippy and made your eyelids swell and get puffy. The strongest he's ever smoked and I've put him onto a lot of the new hybrids today and he said don't compare.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The grape stomper ones I got that he made were done like 8 weeks. Pretty damn fast. He made a good selection and glad I saved some beans to give them another run.
> 
> Eta that shit was straight grape from flower to harvest


 Like Frida Kahlo. Or any Mendo Montage cross. GS is not the only grape line. Stay stuck in the last mate lol... all I can see here is people stoked on staying with the past Ala ripoff genetics lol... engage the future mate. Grape stomper has been improved upon. Aaaaand so have the OG lines. Last message from m4k stated 'perhaps even kgp will love these'... Whoa, what is that? Gage cares about an actual customer? My gods. If you fellas had actually supported the company, perhaps they would be tweaking shit to YOUR taste. But right now it is kgp who spent the money and gave the feedback. Creatively and constructively. He is actually changing shit. Try run a few beans and get to know the company. You might learn a thing or two.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

was talking bout big buddah...was going to flower em all out,but,some weirdo out there wants it,and who am i to keep someone from their desires? im no nancy reagan...
imo,there are tastier ways to make me a ton of money without my pot tasting/smelling like gorgonzola dolce..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> It's Skunk that's why most people go crazy over it. I'm young but my dad is very old school and that's all he talks about back in the day was Skunk and the landraces that most don't grow anymore. He always brags about one called Black Ganja. He said it was very trippy and made your eyelids swell and get puffy. The strongest he's ever smoked and I've put him onto a lot of the new hybrids today and he said don't compare.


TRUE. The old fellas out here LOVE the classic skunks. Haze comes a close second.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> was talking bout big buddah...was going to flower em all out,but,some weirdo out there wants it,and who am i to keep someone from their desires? im no nancy reagan...
> imo,there are tastier ways to make me a ton of money without my pot tasting/smelling like gorgonzola dolce..


LOL tell me about it mate. All I hear out this side is cheese cheese cheese cheese. EEEWWWW. Gorgonzola would be nice. The Blues cut is just B.O.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are hating for.
> 
> In 3 seeds I got 1 chem leaning plant and 1 GS leaning plant. Representation of both mother and father.


Do not worry ill do my clean up,soon.....just letting them get it out....

GGG info,or do not post in this thread....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> TRUE. The old fellas out here LOVE the classic skunks. Haze comes a close second.


Yea that's what they were brought up on. It's like OG now. You ever heard of that Black Ganja? I've asked so many people and they've never heard of it


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> It's Skunk that's why most people go crazy over it. I'm young but my dad is very old school and that's all he talks about back in the day was Skunk and the landraces that most don't grow anymore. He always brags about one called Black Ganja. He said it was very trippy and made your eyelids swell and get puffy. The strongest he's ever smoked and I've put him onto a lot of the new hybrids today and he said don't compare.


In the UK the younger generation have gone through some bad times with adulterated weed with all kinds of nasty shit added to it
and the price has doubled over the last 10 years from £120 to £220-240 an oz of street weed
show the average youngster a bud sparkling with resin and they think its been "sprayed"
this is why they appreciate the smell of cheese it gives them something they can easy identify as genuine
most of the street weed here is *cheese or amnesia it stinks but its not fully mature and not dried correctly
but the high is ok, its good enough for those who buy it i guess, either that or they be smoking soapbar lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> In the UK the younger generation have gone through some bad times with adulterated weed with all kinds of nasty shit added to it
> and the price has doubled over the last 10 years from £120 to £220-240 an oz of street weed
> show the average youngster a bud sparkling with resin and they think its been "sprayed"
> this is why they appreciate the smell of cheese it gives them something they can easy identify as genuine
> ...


Soap Bar OMG... I will never, EVER, wish that stuff on even Amos. I mean I wouldn't force my worst enemy to toke it. I guess it is the same story here, except we have insane amounts of land race weed getting flogged as anything but what it is. Cheese is easy to identify by smell, even the worst ones smell like Cheese. Amnesia you mean that stringy Haze that is going about or did I miss that cut totally? Anyhow, hope you are settled in the new place. If I don't see another SkunkdOc run soon I will go insane lol. King of NFT undisputed. I want to see that Mothers Milk in your rig. Drooooooool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's what they were brought up on. It's like OG now. You ever heard of that Black Ganja? I've asked so many people and they've never heard of it


Only black weed I know is Congolese or Zambian, and neither are very nice tbh. Imagine inhaling a bowl of pure chlorophyll. Yup. That bad.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> we shall see. It doesn't hurt anything to try a reveg.
> 
> I have cherry puff cross test after the gsxgsaww. I should find some nice plants in the gsxgsaww.
> 
> the aloha whit widow is supposed to be nice


Sure don't....

Gs x gs/aww is bout to get a bigger pot...LOS pots here she comes..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> Sure don't....
> 
> Gs x gs/aww is bout to get a bigger pot...LOS pots here she comes..


These plants are insane. Never considered vigour like this was possible. Dropped the second set of beans in the shot glass today, first five were boys BUT there is a serious contender for breeding. Grape sap, like my Salvation momma has lemony sap. SAP. Frost from week two veg. Holy balls. The GS x GSOG is even more mental. Gets BIGGER. Bar officially raised. Super health.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

Better dab that sap up bro 

Edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/quantum-kush-38-thc.839665/ 

great thread


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> we shall see. It doesn't hurt anything to try a reveg.
> 
> I have cherry puff cross test after the gsxgsaww. I should find some nice plants in the gsxgsaww.
> 
> the aloha whit widow is supposed to be nice


You a part of the family now. This is only the beginning.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> These plants are insane. Never considered vigour like this was possible. Dropped the second set of beans in the shot glass today, first five were boys BUT there is a serious contender for breeding. Grape sap, like my Salvation momma has lemony sap. SAP. Frost from week two veg. Holy balls. The GS x GSOG is even more mental. Gets BIGGER. Bar officially raised. Super health.


This plant put out reveg growth at around 12 days after chop...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Better dab that sap up bro


EWWWWWW I am picturing a wet leaf in a bong now... Noooooooooo.... lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

read the thread I linked you'll love it, pure thc sap bro


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Only black weed I know is Congolese or Zambian, and neither are very nice tbh. Imagine inhaling a bowl of pure chlorophyll. Yup. That bad.


come on ham..you forget your eastside buddy..come to the darkside...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Like Frida Kahlo. Or any Mendo Montage cross. GS is not the only grape line. Stay stuck in the last mate lol... all I can see here is people stoked on staying with the past Ala ripoff genetics lol... engage the future mate. Grape stomper has been improved upon. Aaaaand so have the OG lines. Last message from m4k stated 'perhaps even kgp will love these'... Whoa, what is that? Gage cares about an actual customer? My gods. If you fellas had actually supported the company, perhaps they would be tweaking shit to YOUR taste. But right now it is kgp who spent the money and gave the feedback. Creatively and constructively. He is actually changing shit. Try run a few beans and get to know the company. You might learn a thing or two.


A.) I don't want nor need a company to tailor a strain for me. I don't expect people to know what I like or what I prefer in a strain as there are many components which are weighted.

B.) It's no more "rip off" genetics than any other breeder. Unless they apparently have a claim on the entirety of the cannabis genome, any one getting pissy from someone else working on their own creation can fuck off. 

C.) I'm interested in the company as I've posted questions and been an observer of this thread as many have talked so highly, although it does seem some have a thin skin to criticism.

D.) You can't please everyone


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

soapbbar? bad hash im assuming?


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Soap Bar OMG... I will never, EVER, wish that stuff on even Amos. I mean I wouldn't force my worst enemy to toke it. I guess it is the same story here, except we have insane amounts of land race weed getting flogged as anything but what it is. Cheese is easy to identify by smell, even the worst ones smell like Cheese. Amnesia you mean that stringy Haze that is going about or did I miss that cut totally? Anyhow, hope you are settled in the new place. If I don't see another SkunkdOc run soon I will go insane lol. King of NFT undisputed. I want to see that Mothers Milk in your rig. Drooooooool.


i have no idea what it is, they call it cheese its not exo because it looks too indica
the amnesia is any haze lol, commercial weed and cuttings renaming them are a bullshitters dream
its the partially sighted leading the blind over here, clueless idiots pretty much, cheese this cheese that its all they talk about

i would rather select my own from seeds as i know what i like

lol soapbar


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

Rory, there is some debate as to if Soap Bar has any weed in it at all. Words can not describe it. Even tyres burn more easily with a better smell. Probably get you more high too. TY, if what you say is true, why not start the journey? I will recommend a first run according to YOUR taste, Gen will help. If you don't like it I will throw you some rare Bodhi gear never released. Deal?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

PS: I really regret being off my face enough to... err... yeah... that's gonna bite me on the ass lol. God bless the Latvians, they make proper vodka.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Rory, there is some debate as to if Soap Bar has any weed in it at all. Words can not describe it. Even tyres burn more easily with a better smell. Probably get you more high too. TY, if what you say is true, why not start the journey? I will recommend a first run according to YOUR taste, Gen will help. If you don't like it I will throw you some rare Bodhi gear never released. Deal?


I'm not sure exactly what I want as of yet. I know they use the Joseph OG heavily as a male. Not a bad thing, particularly since a good male OG seems relatively elusive for most breeders. I ain't knocking it as I haven't tried it, but I'm not really big on OGs or should I say what is represented as an OG anymore. I see they have the inferno haze male, but I don't think I've seen it as much, or if it's available.

I'm not a fan of anything that intersexes, I don't bug out on finding a couple beans in harvested bud, but I don't want to find sacs hiding in the flowers ideally.

Eta: I don't wanna end up pissed I spent over a $100 on a pack to be disappointed. Call me cheap, call me what ever, but while every bean is a gamble, I like to hedge my bets.


----------



## kgp (Sep 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> A.) I don't want nor need a company to tailor a strain for me. I don't expect people to know what I like or what I prefer in a strain as there are many components which are weighted.
> 
> B.) It's no more "rip off" genetics than any other breeder. Unless they apparently have a claim on the entirety of the cannabis genome, any one getting pissy from someone else working on their own creation can fuck off.
> 
> ...


You read my feelings on the subject.

Genetics aside, as a company, a business, I am in awe at the fact that M4K listened to my opinion. Not only did he listen, he is applying a small bit into his future plans. Im willing to bet a crispy hundred that no other company out there gives a shit about my opinion.

He seems to care about satisfying his customers, not only making a buck.

No dick riding here, my honest opinion. And because of that, I am willing to give ggg another shot. Says he has something that will satisfy me. Im going to give it a whirl.

@TonightYou If you look at updated info it list Joseph as the male, they took the OG out. Growing a few joseph crosses I can assure you Joseph adds, yield, trichs, vigor, and a unique sweet candy smell. Just not very OG, and reading your post, you probably wouldn't mind that.

Where I was looking for OG, I did find some unique, flavorfull plants.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

That's good to hear. Because usually what I see with "OG", and not all just the ones people get in bean form, is some aspects of what I know OG is suppose to be. Usually they have the flopping stems and low yield right. The high usually is good, but not what I've known to be sourced cuts, and the aroma is wrong. 

I think most people want a true OG in bean form, I just think that is an elusive, and very time consuming, not to mention dedicated search. Hence why I gave up, as I know other types of cannabis exist and I'm fine digging through other areas of the gene pool. Just my 2 cents, everyone has different criteria for what they want.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 16, 2014)

Does GGG have the darkstar cut? I'd definitely pick something up with that in the mix. I miss old Sensi Star. It, MK-Ultra and Anesthesia are probably my fav three indicas all time. I like a great Kush too but I tend to build tolerance quick to them.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

soapbar has plastic? is that whats with the english teeth?(i joke)..but for real,just bad hash? with plastic?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Does GGG have the darkstar cut? I'd definitely pick something up with that in the mix. I miss old Sensi Star. It, MK-Ultra and Anesthesia are probably my fav three indicas all time. I like a great Kush too but I tend to build tolerance quick to them.


Man, my friend had an awesome mkultra girl. She was unbelievable in quality. Unfortunately as accidents happen, he lost her when on vacation and the person watching it killed it. He went on a bean search to find something similar but it wasn't the same.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> soapbar has plastic? is that whats with the english teeth?(i joke)..but for real,just bad hash? with plastic?


no it is not hash

it is 90% leaf/plant material that has been powdered/cooked
to this they add 5% low quality kif/dry sift
the other 5% would be glues/binding agents and dye like henna , coffee

yes it has plastic, that's the best part

they produce it in Africa Holland and Spain and sell it in Europe but mostly England and France
now other cunts will take it. its got beeswax in it and possibly coat hangers too 

we all have bad teeth in the UK because they do not fluoridate the water supply
this is why we have a higher average IQ
kind of a trade off i guess

peace


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

where did the i.q. part come in with the consumption of rubber hash
washington and the boys had the right idea i suppose,especially movin to virginia to grow good grass!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

im still in awe that someone sat arou.d and came up with a way to bunk people with hash! the stuff made from throw away material!
the world has a new low,first coke cut with de-wormer,now good-year hash....this is bad.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Man, my friend had an awesome mkultra girl. She was unbelievable in quality. Unfortunately as accidents happen, he lost her when on vacation and the person watching it killed it. He went on a bean search to find something similar but it wasn't the same.


How many packs did he run, do you know? I'd be very willing to run 10 packs to find what I tried. But I don't have the space at the moment. Future plans.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> where did the i.q. part come in with the consumption of rubber hash
> washington and the boys had the right idea i suppose,especially movin to virginia to grow good grass!


i know its funny i laughed too
consuming rubber hash and still having a higher average IQ
it's because you guys have no maps
perhaps i was a little hasty with the fluoridated water comment


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2014)

Roflmao..........^^^^


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

hasty in most decisions it seems...driving,cannabis breeding,hash making,dentistry...
you got spotted dick on point though!
its brushing it outta the teeth that has me confused..guess that might be my lower average i.q...
ive often wanted to vist..then i go to boston and realize weve got it all right here in the usa!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> How many packs did he run, do you know? I'd be very willing to run 10 packs to find what I tried. But I don't have the space at the moment. Future plans.


He found it in the first pack. He was a Detroiter who basically bought cheap houses and wired em up to the max. Old school kinda guy, he'd run multiple packs of a strain if he thought it may contain something too.

Was an excellent grower, but he easily could have made way more money not spending it seeking the next best nute line. The amount of money he spent was silly! Always grew top notch ganja, never would let it go before a proper dry and cure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

...


rory420420 said:


> hasty in most decisions it seems...driving,cannabis breeding,hash making,dentistry...
> you got spotted dick on point though!
> its brushing it outta the teeth that has me confused..guess that might be my lower average i.q...
> ive often wanted to vist..then i go to boston and realize weve got it all right here in the usa!


dont lie, youve never been to boston...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

sounds like an epidemic affliction attacking the industry!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

nghost420, post: 10894070, member: 435561"]...


dont lie, youve never been to boston...lol[/QUOTE]
unfortunatly,i have...ASSsachusetts is not my favorite state..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> Sure don't....
> 
> Gs x gs/aww is bout to get a bigger pot...LOS pots here she comes..


 you reveg one of your girls soon or is it a nother seed?

you got a pic?


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> you reveg one of your girls soon or is it a nother seed?
> 
> you got a pic?


Yup....
 
^^^^few weeks after chop...
 
^^^^her today befor I clean her up...
 
Her now in her new home...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> nghost420, post: 10894070, member: 435561"]...
> 
> 
> dont lie, youve never been to boston...lol


unfortunatly,i have...ASSsachusetts is not my favorite state..[/QUOTE]

hempfest was cool...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

the oysterhouse and when phish plays the tweeter center..the only reasons i go.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

LMFAO... fun rules.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> you reveg one of your girls soon or is it a nother seed?
> 
> you got a pic?


Speaking of pics, may I ask you a favor? Mr Head just ran into those same odd primordial flowers, I remember you linking some info on those a while ago. Could I bug you to share that page here? I think many a grower will find it useful and fascinating, plus they are really common in Gage gear. The description of the three different preflowers really opened my eyes a little more. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm not sure exactly what I want as of yet. I know they use the Joseph OG heavily as a male. Not a bad thing, particularly since a good male OG seems relatively elusive for most breeders. I ain't knocking it as I haven't tried it, but I'm not really big on OGs or should I say what is represented as an OG anymore. I see they have the inferno haze male, but I don't think I've seen it as much, or if it's available.
> 
> I'm not a fan of anything that intersexes, I don't bug out on finding a couple beans in harvested bud, but I don't want to find sacs hiding in the flowers ideally.
> 
> Eta: I don't wanna end up pissed I spent over a $100 on a pack to be disappointed. Call me cheap, call me what ever, but while every bean is a gamble, I like to hedge my bets.


My honest opinion is that waiting will be worth it. The new test gear is next level. They went through 80 Cherry Puff dads to end up with SFV x CP80 for example. M4k was saying the new OGs are a big focus right now, and cuts have been sourced from fellow breeders so as far as OG goes there is a new wave coming. I am insanely impressed with the Salvador daddy so far. He makes the smoke into something old school and delicious, total flashback ganja, takes me right to the late 90s when everything seemed to taste so goooood. I have bad sinus so my sense of smell and taste have deteriorated very badly, but I can smell the Salvador crosses easily. You want your joint Bogarted roll some Salvation. People just dont pass it along bastards lol. I wish I could send you a cut.The fantastic thing about Gage is if you run a log on the boards and something does go wrong in the grow, you will be sorted out by the man in charge. I cannot stress enough that m4k wants his customers HAPPY. The way he sees it you are not buying his beans, you are joining his family he is that grateful for your support.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My honest opinion is that waiting will be worth it. The new test gear is next level. They went through 80 Cherry Puff dads to end up with SFV x CP80 for example. M4k was saying the new OGs are a big focus right now, and cuts have been sourced from fellow breeders so as far as OG goes there is a new wave coming. I am insanely impressed with the Salvador daddy so far. He makes the smoke into something old school and delicious, total flashback ganja, takes me right to the late 90s when everything seemed to taste so goooood. I have bad sinus so my sense of smell and taste have deteriorated very badly, but I can smell the Salvador crosses easily. You want your joint Bogarted roll some Salvation. People just dont pass it along bastards lol. I wish I could send you a cut.The fantastic thing about Gage is if you run a log on the boards and something does go wrong in the grow, you will be sorted out by the man in charge. I cannot stress enough that m4k wants his customers HAPPY. The way he sees it you are not buying his beans, you are joining his family he is that grateful for your support.


Ideally nothing will go wrong. To be honest, and I do like knowing for most of the breeders I've grown and contacted (Ace, and Bodhi but for different reasons, only Ace did I have a problem and they quickly rectified it), but I shouldn't have to contact a breeder when growing minus testers of course as to fill them in on progress. 

Is there any upcoming or currently on going indica dominant crosses available?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 17, 2014)

Got my daybreaker seeds from herbies yesterday pretty excited for next run!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ideally nothing will go wrong. To be honest, and I do like knowing for most of the breeders I've grown and contacted (Ace, and Bodhi but for different reasons, only Ace did I have a problem and they quickly rectified it), but I shouldn't have to contact a breeder when growing minus testers of course as to fill them in on progress.
> 
> Is there any upcoming or currently on going indica dominant crosses available?


 Agreed. A product goes on the market it has to perform to standard for sure. It is just good to know people take their after sales service seriously. To me personally that is a big deal when I fork out cash. I cant really say about the Indy dominant girls though. It would be better to ask you exactly what traits you would like from structure and high, to me these hybrids are combining in ways the textbooks never said they would. Less domonance and more assimilation of other Indy and Satty traits. Like the Frida Kahlo has that fat leaf and stays short early in veg, then just explodes from week for with a very satty stretch and nodes open out so you cant grow her like a normal Indy. But she has that relaxing nerve numbing vibe, numb lips and relaxed cardiovascular system. So she really brings strong elements from both ends.... i


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2014)

Screen capture of the book life cycle of cannabis. I am considering buying it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Pie


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2014)

Got to get back to this type of growing....
 
 
 
 
 

Time for me to get back to it..


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2014)

Cherry puff
 
 
 
 
Some very good smoke....^^^this the one I made 2 sets of f2s,with to studs.

Had two more phenols that was good,but not like this one..will be diving in them beans soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> Cherry puff
> View attachment 3255959
> View attachment 3255961
> View attachment 3255962
> ...


Whooo Gen that's one beautiful frosty girl. Hopefully something like that comes out of those F2s. I'm sure it will you know how to pick some good studs.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2014)

These was a game changer for my grow room,still to this day I get request for her..
 
 
 
Phenol "G"^^^^


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2014)

S


akhiymjames said:


> Whooo Gen that's one beautiful frosty girl. Hopefully something like that comes out of those F2s. I'm sure it will you know how to pick some good studs.


One of the Same studs I used on the fireballs..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> These was a game changer for my grow room,still to this day I get request for her..
> View attachment 3255971
> View attachment 3255973
> View attachment 3255975
> ...


I seen the Bank of Gage carries this. Was very interested in it as is has the real deal Mr Nice in it. Ever since the first time I smoked it a few years back I've always wanted it again but the guy I got it from never got it again. 

The city I was in was very small and it went crazy when we had it. People still talk about it today from what my friends tell me


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2014)

Another gem.....force og
 
 
 
 
I hit this one with 501st og pollen...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Akhiymjames i will have some pics up of three different cuts of the cherry puff f2 up on here. I just want to let them get a little further in to flower first.
G Damn i am going to have to go change my shorts after that porn buffet


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Sep 18, 2014)

Once again, Great work genuity


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

I finally remembered I promised some Cornerstone pics... whoops...

Jo leaning





Headwrecker leaning


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2014)

Force og x 501st og


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I know! He has some great crosses he has been posting lately


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Only black weed I know is Congolese or Zambian, and neither are very nice tbh. Imagine inhaling a bowl of pure chlorophyll. Yup. That bad.


lol i have go a lot in africa i have a weed they called "congo pointe noire" a strong smoke and was worth some of the best colombian ive tried spicy taste and a good party weed you cant stop smiling


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

when/where can we get some GGG tshirts?..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

my grateful grape germed 9 of 11


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> when/where can we get some GGG tshirts?..


Bank of gage....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> Bank of gage....
> View attachment 3257447


I will take one of those off there hands


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will take one of those off there hands


They are working on new ones..me thinks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys who is the best to order beans from this fall? I know the tude is have problems, so who will get them here?


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys who is the best to order beans from this fall? I know the tude is have problems, so who will get them here?


It's a few around,...seed vault..on Instagram...firestak on Instagram...not that you have to be on Instagram....bank of gage


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys who is the best to order beans from this fall? I know the tude is have problems, so who will get them here?


Cannazon has the best stealth imo, but I don't believe they offer a guarantee.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2014)

GS#1 coming down today!!! 7.5 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2014)

O'yea...looking good pie.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

They smelling grapey?


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 19, 2014)

M homie is gifting cherry puff male x grape puff female. I've never run any ggg. Should I hop on these or let em slide by?


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> M homie is gifting cherry puff male x grape puff female. I've never run any ggg. Should I hop on these or let em slide by?


Sounds good to me...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Me to


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 19, 2014)

Well done Ms.Pie looking lovely. Knocked that one out of the park. Beauty buds.

As my GSOGs transition to flower they are looking a lot more sativa leaf wize, still no more balls. Going to pick the one that is there off tonight, I don't think it's going to come back, the rest of the plant looks good. The other one is still showing that weird growth, close to what Pie linked a couple days ago, not really looking like balls anymore though so that's nice  

Was hoping to get my Aero cloner done in time to use it on my GSOG's but the clone collars won't be here for another 6 days or so.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2014)

whats up with some GGG tshirts? ill be rocking their gear..free advertising,and im allways around crowds of heads..ill testify!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> They smelling grapey?


It has a hint of grape, but it is hard to pick out after being enveloped in the BO power stink it puts out. lol

 



Mr.Head said:


> Well done Ms.Pie looking lovely. Knocked that one out of the park. Beauty buds.
> 
> As my GSOGs transition to flower they are looking a lot more sativa leaf wize, still no more balls. Going to pick the one that is there off tonight, I don't think it's going to come back, the rest of the plant looks good. The other one is still showing that weird growth, close to what Pie linked a couple days ago, not really looking like balls anymore though so that's nice
> 
> Was hoping to get my Aero cloner done in time to use it on my GSOG's but the clone collars won't be here for another 6 days or so.


Glad to hear it all worked out! I know I was thrown by those leaf primordia when I first saw em. I almost ended up throwing my girls out!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like they are nice buds pie.


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

Mailman came today...

Forum x (ss) chem king

Mendobreath #1 x joseph

mendo Q x Salvador. Happy to give these a fresh run

Fire in the rabbit hole


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> Mailman came today...
> 
> Forum x (ss) chem king
> 
> ...


What's the lineage on the Chem King? Can't wait to see those shoot can't wait to see all!!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> What's the lineage on the Chem King? Can't wait to see those shoot can't wait to see all!!!!


Chemdawg og...

Winter time fun..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> Chemdawg og...
> 
> Winter time fun..


Who you telling Gen....I'm ready to go through those Cherry Puffs, Sweet Stomper Kush, Honeybee and Sugartown Express. Gonna be a great Xmas


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Who you telling Gen....I'm ready to go through those Cherry Puffs, Sweet Stomper Kush, Honeybee and Sugartown Express. Gonna be a great Xmas


That's what's it about...

Now to wait on them greenpoint seeds,and I'll be set for sometime to come...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> That's what's it about...
> 
> Now to wait on them greenpoint seeds,and I'll be set for sometime to come...


Oh you testing those too? What cross you testing?


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh you testing those too? What cross you testing?


GG #4 x monster cookies

I knew ~Gu would do this one day,and I'm happy to help out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

genuity said:


> GG #4 x monster cookies
> 
> I knew ~Gu would do this one day,and I'm happy to help out.


Man your lucky bro. That one is gonna be epic. Should be very potent and have a crazy flavor profile


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

Cherry puff x grateful breath: 7 made it above ground and have their second leaves coming in. Light nute regimen starts tomorrow.
Forum x ss C king: 8 same as above.

pics when I'm not couchlocked from White Lotus wax


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

Breko said:


> Cherry puff x grateful breath: 7 made it above ground and have their second leaves coming in. Light nute regimen starts tomorrow.
> Forum x ss C king: 8 same as above.
> 
> pics when I'm not couchlocked from White Lotus wax


That's gonna be a amazing cross. I gotta get my hands on those Greatful Breaths


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2014)

Breko said:


> Cherry puff x grateful breath: 7 made it above ground and have their second leaves coming in. Light nute regimen starts tomorrow.
> Forum x ss C king: 8 same as above.
> 
> pics when I'm not couchlocked from White Lotus wax


Yesssss. Welcome on board Tiger! And the ghost cross I mentioned on BB... yeah just hit m4k up I know he will love for you to run them.


----------



## kgp (Sep 21, 2014)

Breko said:


> Cherry puff x grateful breath: 7 made it above ground and have their second leaves coming in. Light nute regimen starts tomorrow.
> Forum x ss C king: 8 same as above.
> 
> pics when I'm not couchlocked from White Lotus wax


Isn't it the other way around? Greatful breath x cherry puff? Cp being the male?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2014)

Yup I think thats right... saw a run of it on Instagram. Holy Balls. HUGE glisteny nugs, looks like a medieval weapon of sorts. Frost for days, gets those frosted edges on leaves that make them go all wrinkly. Very pretty bud. Wish I could smell and taste it.


----------



## Breko (Sep 21, 2014)

kgp said:


> Isn't it the other way around? Greatful breath x cherry puff? Cp being the male?


Indeed it is. My bad.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2014)

Breko said:


> Indeed it is. My bad.


Blame the wax mate lol... hit the last shatter fro the Frida Kahlo pull, I am always a little stunned when i go for the extracts, they be potent.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Salvation


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Another Salvation pheno


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Got me salivating over here...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

It is amazing herb. Our keeper pheno is full power lemon skunk, the others were different sour fruity flavors. And I mean SOUR, it is incredibly tart, the cherry one is also incredible. You taste it an hour later still if you have some water. Even coffee has a sourness to it after toking Salvation. It really is like going through a pack of sour sweeties.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

What's the make up of that one,,


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon Diesel x Salvado (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) Salvador crosses are badass


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh'yea that's right...
I should be getting back into them Salvador beans soon myself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Salvation and Friday Kahlo both are incredible dab strains. The flavor translates all the way to the bubble. Just be orepared, from week four veg they become monstrously big very quickly.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 23, 2014)

jo-lean,week 1 of flower.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 23, 2014)

Now the fun part starts,best of vibes on finding something nice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2014)

Seems Frida Kahlo has been renamed to Giant Steps. The way it grows, spot on name.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> jo-lean,week 1 of flower.
> View attachment 3260377


That is one fat bush... can't wait to see her in week 6 all swollen and dripping... shit that sounds wrong lol


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Haha..yea that name was a lil out in left field..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2014)

It had this very cool air of mystery around it. I liked it. Anyway, EPIC herb. Really won me over.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 25, 2014)

Seed germ coming up..
Blackberry kush x gsog
Bullrider x Jo og
M.breath x Jo og

And some other non GGG seed


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 25, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Seed germ coming up..
> Blackberry kush x gsog
> Bullrider x Jo og
> M.breath x Jo og
> ...


That BBK x GSOG is gonna be nuts and so will the other crosses. That's should be a crazy flavor profile.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Seed germ coming up..
> Blackberry kush x gsog
> Bullrider x Jo og
> M.breath x Jo og
> ...


FIRE iN THE SHOTGLASS!


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 25, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> That BBK x GSOG is gonna be nuts and so will the other crosses. That's should be a crazy flavor profile.


That's what I'm looking for..intoxicating flavor profile


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 26, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> That's what I'm looking for..intoxicating flavor profile


I have to say this again... Cornerstone. It is the one that all my friends and family like in equal measures. The Headwrecker leaners are beyond this world.


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 2, 2014)

GB x GP
MB x GP
Day 2 12/12


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 3, 2014)

My GSOGs are getting super frosty. I got some things going on right now, I'll grab some pics later, hopefully with the good camera if its not dead. Thing dies within a couple days if I forget the battery in it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My GSOGs are getting super frosty. I got some things going on right now, I'll grab some pics later, hopefully with the good camera if its not dead. Thing dies within a couple days if I forget the battery in it


I have pretty much given up on mine. Time for replacement. I miss analog. It lasted for life, digital is all fragile and temperamental. At least it saves bundles on dark room fees.


----------



## Breko (Oct 4, 2014)

Cherry puff x grateful breath and forum x chem king truckin right along. About 5 inches in party cups....Pics when things get interesting. I find veg pics kinda redundant.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have pretty much given up on mine. Time for replacement. I miss analog. It lasted for life, digital is all fragile and temperamental. At least it saves bundles on dark room fees.


I really like the pictures it gives me, and it was free so you can't beat the price lol  

I should really grab an extra battery for it and I'd be golden.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

If you find a deal like that again let me know I will be all over it like a spider


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> GB x GP
> MB x GP
> Day 2 12/12
> View attachment 3266289


looking fat, going to be a forest in there!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

The most beautiful lady to grace my garden in a while...

SFV x CP80 in beginning week 5


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My GSOGs are getting super frosty. I got some things going on right now, I'll grab some pics later, hopefully with the good camera if its not dead. Thing dies within a couple days if I forget the battery in it


Glad to hear bro those GSOGs is putting out for you. Been waiting to hear something good cus you've been so down on them. Now your making me wanna pop mines


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

Every GSOG run I saw is pure fire... they do throw the challenges at you though that is for sure.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 4, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to hear bro those GSOGs is putting out for you. Been waiting to hear something good cus you've been so down on them. Now your making me wanna pop mines


My advice would be to start a couple at a time along side a different strain just to be safe. I imagine a lot of my experience is just bad luck, but it's better to be safe then sorry 

Cops were in my parking lot this morning arresting some nefarious looking dude, wasn't pulling the plants out for photo's stunk enough just watering em. I'll try and grab some pics tonight.

My clones are finally throwing out roots. Probably another 3 days or so and I'll plant them. They'll get vegged for a few weeks with some training and get thrown back into flower.Not going to need much, the clones were taken in flower, they will branch like mad on their own.

One looks like it's going to be a really good yielder, it's packing on the weight more so then the other one. Both have nice amount of frost that's increasing daily, and some real nice smells developing, could be a grape scent but it's hard to tell so early. Minimum 4 weeks left on them, probably more 1-2 more. I think they have been flowering since the first week of September, would have to go threw my thread to find out.

ARGH!!!! Fiberglass insulation in my damn skin driving me bonkerS!


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 4, 2014)

Medium mix:
1 bale of lucky dog(3.8 cubic ft)
1 bag of fox farm(1.5 cubic ft)
30lbs EWC
CC nutrient kit(1.5 cup per cubic ft)
Mineral mix kit(4 cups per cubic ft)

Water with extrem tea,let cook for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 5, 2014)

We don't get branded bagged soils here.., you have to mix FROM SCRATCH, and I have had to learn to improvise too:One part Sphagnum Peat, one part perlite or rice hulls or pumice, one part EWC. Amend with two cups per cubic foot of your meals etc. On top of that two tbs per gal of crushed ouster shell and gypsum. Build pile in a layer cake adding bokashi to high N layers. Organic means lots of ammonia so take care of that. Wet down with BTi mix and put your back into it for an hour or what, mix mix mix mix, so many half assed jobs done on the mix and then guys wonder about dry pockets in the pots a month later. Cook for four weeks minimum then serve. Each recycling batch gets re amended with home made compost and has aeration tweaked a little. No till pots just get mulch mulch mulch top dress and more mulch. Occasional ACT for fun, SST to force a fade if they are too green towards the end.


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 5, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Here ya go.
> Shitty camera bad lighting but other then that the plant has been ok to grow so far, no problems except maybe a little over watering to start and seems to want more n then lucas formula provides so I gave it a 5ml-5ml-5ml shot of flora series today.
> 
> Getting close to showing sex naturally I am sure but still have a cut in water on 12/12 to find out sooner.


Hows the clone in the water thing go to find sex???


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 5, 2014)

6/10 of the Good Idea mix have been all make so far, but i have 2 more going to finish the pack. nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> See this is a great attitude. At first we did not understand each other, but we made the effort to at least see what the other guy MEANS by what he says. Instantly earned my respect kgp, see I am even not writing your name in caps on purpose anymore hehehehe...
> 
> To me, the goal is to try understand what a person is really describing by his choice of words, then making your choices in future purchases relative to this understanding. So if you don't get what a guy is saying, simply say you do not understand, no harm no foul.
> 
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 5, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> We don't get branded bagged soils here.., you have to mix FROM SCRATCH, and I have had to learn to improvise too:One part Sphagnum Peat, one part perlite or rice hulls or pumice, one part EWC. Amend with two cups per cubic foot of your meals etc. On top of that two tbs per gal of crushed ouster shell and gypsum. Build pile in a layer cake adding bokashi to high N layers. Organic means lots of ammonia so take care of that. Wet down with BTi mix and put your back into it for an hour or what, mix mix mix mix, so many half assed jobs done on the mix and then guys wonder about dry pockets in the pots a month later. Cook for four weeks minimum then serve. Each recycling batch gets re amended with home made compost and has aeration tweaked a little. No till pots just get mulch mulch mulch top dress and more mulch. Occasional ACT for fun, SST to force a fade if they are too green towards the end.


True...
But for me in the states..I just hit build-A-soil.com and go to work.
One stop shop for all the things you mentioned,it's other sites,I just like that one.
I'm not one to go looking around my town for these things,but I'm sure I could find them if I really wanted to.


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


twas late and feelimg a buggern coming on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 5, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> True...
> But for me in the states..I just hit build-A-soil.com and go to work.
> One stop shop for all the things you mentioned,it's other sites,I just like that one.
> I'm not one to go looking around my town for these things,but I'm sure I could find them if I really wanted to.


Gas's site is getting popular, I see it mentioned all over IG too. Good for them, everything I learned from those fellas made a huge difference. Particularly ditching the coco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 5, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> twas late and feelimg a buggern coming on.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> True...
> But for me in the states..I just hit build-A-soil.com and go to work.
> One stop shop for all the things you mentioned,it's other sites,I just like that one.
> I'm not one to go looking around my town for these things,but I'm sure I could find them if I really wanted to.


Nice site.
Can you share your recipe WP ?


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2014)

Back in action.....
Thank you very much @sunni


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hell yea G


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2014)

Feels nice being back in my own skin.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome back dude.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cherry puff f2


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2014)

Post no 4200 thank you and goodnight


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 6, 2014)

lookn chunkeeeeeeee


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

CC nutrients kit
 
Out did myself watching football yesterday,so I'll be working tonite.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

genuity said:


>


new theme song right here.


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 6, 2014)

my ol lady is sleepn but ima listen to your theme song in the morn.


----------



## Breko (Oct 6, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> my ol lady is sleepn but ima listen to your theme song in the morn.


you don't have a man cave!???


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 7, 2014)

Breko said:


> you don't have a man cave!???


Nope,landlord made it into his own lil studio!!!argh.will soon though.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

This my only man cave


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2014)

My kinda man cave @genuity


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I'm gonna put a 600 blue in the middle...it's a lil to much orange right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cherry puff f2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry puff f2
> View attachment 3271458


Look at the early frost on that girl. I'm cheesin over here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea she is a frosty one. This is the first run as a clone smells and taste like cherry bottle caps


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> This my only man cave
> View attachment 3271213


the best !!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I think I'm gonna put a 600 blue in the middle...it's a lil to much orange right now.


Look into CMH bro, I have seen these little 315 watt fixtures do a 600's job a few times now. Prettybuds on the Gage boards got the same yield off her DB as I did using one of those, and I was using 600 and then a little for the same area. Only decent ones you pretty much get in the US only so it is a technology I will drool over for a while still myself.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Look into CMH bro, I have seen these little 315 watt fixtures do a 600's job a few times now. Prettybuds on the Gage boards got the same yield off her DB as I did using one of those, and I was using 600 and then a little for the same area. Only decent ones you pretty much get in the US only so it is a technology I will drool over for a while still myself.


Oh I got the 315 LEC 5 of them,,just not setting them up yet..
You know I got 389g from the first 315lec run,

I do got one 315 LEC over this big honeybee..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2014)

I am considering running two 315 LEC in my 4x4. Better coverage.

How is their penetration?

Them puppies are EXPENSIVE tho!


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am considering running two 315 LEC in my 4x4. Better coverage.
> 
> How is their penetration?
> 
> Them puppies are EXPENSIVE tho!


Yea they cost,but they really is easy payback with them...
At around 18-20 in will cover a 3.5 x 3.5 easy...2 side by side will max that 4x4 out good.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2014)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-all-blues/prod_5047.html

any info on the blueberry used in this X? this sounds good...


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

All blues is very tasty smoke...blueberry pancake/waffles like a morning time breakfast.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Gs x gs/aww reveg,I have taken 12 cuts off her already...pure grape pheno


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Greatfulbreath x grape puff
&
Mendobreath x grape puff
 
These are kickin it into flowering fast,I think I'm in for a high bud to leaf ratio.
 
Very strong growth.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am considering running two 315 LEC in my 4x4. Better coverage.
> 
> How is their penetration?
> 
> Them puppies are EXPENSIVE tho!


Prettybuds kicked one in a 4 by 4 and i was blown away Pie. It will be a great investment, will take you up to when you want more room no hassle. I like them. LED makes no sense once you see these badboys.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Prettybuds kicked one in a 4 by 4 and i was blown away Pie. It will be a great investment, will take you up to when you want more room no hassle. I like them. LED makes no sense once you see these badboys.


It's the new wave my shop just started selling them too. I have to admit they are amazing. People are getting some amazing yields off those. I haven't done too much research on them myself. What's the reason they're doing so good?


----------



## greendave (Oct 19, 2014)

Hoping someone can help.a buddy just got a pack of gage green grape stomper og from herbies,the description said grape stomped dusted with our chemdog sour diesel aka snowman male.what he got was grape stomped X Joseph og my question is are these the same.hope I'm making sense.any help would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

greendave said:


> Hoping someone can help.a buddy just got a pack of gage green grape stomper og from herbies,the description said grape stomped dusted with our chemdog sour diesel aka snowman male.what he got was grape stomped X Joseph og my question is are these the same.hope I'm making sense.any help would be appreciated.thanks


That sounds like a bx(back crossing)

Grape stomper bx
Grape stomper bx2

Lucky find if so.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper_x_OG/Gage_Green_Genetics/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper_BX2/Gage_Green_Genetics/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/

Hope this helps.

My GSOG Journal has some frosty ladies, a little bumpy start but smooth sailing now, wonderful looking plants.


----------



## greendave (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info,been looking for them for a while now sold out in 1 hrs.peace


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html#gagegreen

PIA to order but they got em instock.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, that Black licorice smell I was getting is very sweet and grapey on a dry pull threw the vap. thank god. Still got a few weeks left on em, figured I'd grab a sample and see what's up. 

Can't wait till they're finished and I can do a full run of the clones with proper training.

Bodhi clones will go into flower Thursday, then GSOG clones will get transplanted and vegged out for a few more weeks.They will most likely get flowered in 6 weeks.

I think these first GSOGS will be done around November 15th or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cherry Puff f2 cherry bottle cap pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 20, 2014)

my grateful grapes are getting a funky stemrub on a few, like burnt rubber. it also looks like im gonna get all the bright moments to crack.


----------



## greendave (Oct 20, 2014)

They look AWESOME.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 20, 2014)

bottle cap as in the candy bottle caps?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> bottle cap as in the candy bottle caps?


Yes thats them. Smells just like them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 21, 2014)

looks like 2 of the bright moments seeds damped. hoping to get 8 healthy seedlings...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sucks 2 kicked it but 8to go is not to bad i had one seedling and a clone like that today.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 21, 2014)

ill be happy with 8 to choose from. if i lose any more ill get sad pretty quick.... specially when these other grapes are looking so happy!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2014)

Dried a little early sample of the GS x GSOG, damn is it funky lol...


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2014)

Just took down pk heirloom x gsog 
Strong funk..loud stank with lil sweetness


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 22, 2014)

Remember how I was saying I want to find pure fuel and spice?... found it lol. And in the next run too. No grape on sight but screw grape anyway, this be DANK AS...


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2014)

Lemon puff down

Smelling strong of sour dough,with a soft sweetness to it
Not large buds,I think I need to up grade these lights..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> Lemon puff down
> 
> Smelling strong of sour dough,with a soft sweetness to it
> Not large buds,I think I need to up grade these lights..


Nah we always walk this line between quality and quantity. Went to see a buddy, he's running big bud x ww, generic dutchy poop I mean you can't pay me to smoke it, and he didn't allow me to leave till my baggie was empty either. But good lord, the colas on them bitches... as thick as my calves I kid you not, longer than my arm it is ridiculous. One 600 may ballast. He gets 720 grams every run like clockwork. Soil. Organic. But like I said total poop we toked some and i didn't even have a second hit.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah we always walk this line between quality and quantity. Went to see a buddy, he's running big bud x ww, generic dutchy poop I mean you can't pay me to smoke it, and he didn't allow me to leave till my baggie was empty either. But good lord, the colas on them bitches... as thick as my calves I kid you not, longer than my arm it is ridiculous. One 600 may ballast. He gets 720 grams every run like clockwork. Soil. Organic. But like I said total poop we toked some and i didn't even have a second hit.


Yeah I grew some big bud and wished I didn't lol  I try and steer folks in a different direction when I see it on their list. Big Bud is fuckin icky 

I don't think my GSOG's really like my 400 watt. Everything under the top 3-4 inches of the branches are stretchy larfy buds I should have trimmed. My Bohdi strains are pretty firm all the way to the bottom of the plant and they are taller/further away from the light. Can't wait to run the clones of the GSOG I got properly, now that I know how much to take off for under growth. The one done next week is getting some serious frost on it. The balls threw me through a hoop so they only got like a 2 week veg.

Bout to take some lowers off one it's done Friday but appears the lowers are done faster then the tops of the plant. Definitely low yielders this run but super frosty smelly ladies, proper training should fix that. Hard to imagine I'll get much more then an oz. a plant.

Glad they gave me no more issues, I'd buy Gage again unless I find a tonne of seeds in my buds, but I don't think that's going to happen things look on point.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

ok so im looking at 8 bright moments. the 9 great grape will be put under the mh and these will hog up the t5. getting all kinds of funk from the greatful grape, any body with any info on the monarch male used? has anyone grown monarch?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 24, 2014)

Bright moments is a good plant. You'll find your grape smells for sure with it. Seemed relatively stable from the small sample size I grew. No idea on the monarch. I'm sure one of Gen/MH knows.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

im hoping for something lil stronger then wha u found OG. love to find a racy pheno even.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2014)

Of all the gage gear I grew I don't remember one racy pheno. You want your heart to feel like it wants to leap from your chest, skin crawling rushes and strong creative energy all rolled into one ball? Dirty Hippy crosses. Seeing as we discuss Gage on the Bodhi thread I might as well make this one recommendation. But super sats, Bodhi is the man.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 25, 2014)

What I found was pleasant. Lots of people liked it a lot. I prefer to get my heart pounding and it was total couch weed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What I found was pleasant. Lots of people liked it a lot. I prefer to get my heart pounding and it was total couch weed.


Closest I have come to a sativa rush was the Golden Gage. No couchlock, very nice strong headband. Very cool social smoke, hands down my favorite if there is a big circle everybody enjoys it. Uplifting, but not quite racy yet. Still had that very relaxing vibe in the muscles. Very well balanced smoke on all phenos.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2014)

yea ever since the ghost train haze had me racing, has had me wanting it since i let her go.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea ever since the ghost train haze had me racing, has had me wanting it since i let her go.


LOL... fellas like us are vastly outnumbered, not many heads left that like that elevator-drop effect any more. If you have the balls to deal with a little iffyness in the first week or two flower and scare the bejezuz out of your friends, dude, you have to snag some of B's Dream Beaver. If that is what you are after every pheno delivers. Potent as can be and total porn star looks, excellent yields too. I have never had speed but I have had good mdma and the DB before tolerance builds is a much stronger buzz and quite similar. Took a month to build tolerance so it became, well, not totally overwhelming. The hash made from it was much more tame far as the rush goes. Seriously bro, skin crawling with rushes of euphoric energy kinda like being tickled from inside, heart pounding head spinning, too much and your knees will buckle out under you. Not for sissies lol. Toked a lot of herb in my time, but the DB is on a different planet. Still don't have the nerve to run her again, not because she isnhard to run but damn did she teach me some respect for what ganja can do.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Of all the gage gear I grew I don't remember one racy pheno. You want your heart to feel like it wants to leap from your chest, skin crawling rushes and strong creative energy all rolled into one ball? Dirty Hippy crosses. Seeing as we discuss Gage on the Bodhi thread I might as well make this one recommendation. But super sats, Bodhi is the man.


This be true,I'm bout to get a pack of DH x RKS....


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

Not by Gage or Bodhi, but OG grape krypt sent me threw a hoop, they are part of DNA's limited collection. Took one at 8 weeks one at 10-11 and it was still super racey. I didn't realize pot could have that much of an anxiety inducing effect, I've smoked for like 15 years+ lol.

If you can find 'em they were good plants, average yielder easy to grow. Another user grew them and had the same exp.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure why anyone would want that racy feeling. Sounds like a panic attack to me. I have enough of those already. Ha.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2014)

Space bomb is another,that made me feel like I drank a whole bunch of red bull..

I grew some cheese from ghs,wow panic attack all day..not the best looking plants but the high was to much for me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2014)

im a sick sick person!one time about 5 years ago i smoked so much bud i got that panic attack feeling...and liked it! kinda like i was on schrooms. it was awesome. only time in my smoking career i had that happen. 

so did anyone grow monarch?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 25, 2014)

I will be posting bud shots from the Grapestomper x grapestomperalohawhitewidow very soon. They are really kicking into gear now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would want that racy feeling. Sounds like a panic attack to me. I have enough of those already. Ha.


sometimes the best cure for a panic attack is an artificial one. It might not make sense at first, but you kinda have to give in to that kind of system overload, and the nice thing is what goes up must come down, and nothing sets you down more smoothly than a super sativa. Indica might put you to sleep, but a satty will make sure you sleep well as long as you ride it out. It is just silly having them after dinner. Once you get into the physical feeling you realize that just like good indica you are going to need to take some time for yourself after burning one down. It sounds rough but it is an amazing mental workout. I put it up there with DMT as far as its usefulness as a psychedelic goes. Super sativas, getting so close to god it is like drinking her tears.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 26, 2014)

this is the only one from a Good Idea pack to be worth anything, but since its random and no way to tell the lineage, anyone ever have something like this from GGG?













its a stockie fuck, 4 weeks into veg, short and fat, no smell and can take nutes that burn other plants and ask for more.

any ideas?


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2014)

Thick she is,hope she turns out nice for ya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2014)

12/12 Day 13

Grapestomper x (grapestomper x aloha white widow)

Frost is starting to form.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

How is mindscape? Just ordered a pack .
genuity's pic sold me . But there aren't many grow reports found a couple on gages site after I joined it.
Basically hows the high, taste and whats the ind sat percentage ? Sorry if these are stuip questions lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2014)

GSxGSAWW


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> How is mindscape? Just ordered a pack .
> genuity's pic sold me . But there aren't many grow reports found a couple on gages site after I joined it.
> Basically hows the high, taste and whats the ind sat percentage ? Sorry if these are stuip questions lol


stupid Qs? no such thing. these are Qs that shouldve been answered in the tester reports. at least you found a test report, im still looking for one on grateful grape!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> stupid Qs? no such thing. these are Qs that shouldve been answered in the tester reports. at least you found a test report, im still looking for one on grateful grape!


Instagram... I will go look who exactly ran it or is running it for you I know I saw a run. Starting to dislike IG quite intensely but what can you do eh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2014)

i hit up yankeegrower a couple of times, his pic is on the pack. all he had to say was" its dank" lol why cant i find the thread/s used to compile the info used in the descriptions? thanks for any help MH


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2014)

i wont fuck with IG and am about done on FB. too many feds for me!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2014)

whats up with bank of gage? reading comments on message board doesnt look good...


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks guys really appreciate your opinions. My pack has genuity's pic on it and it looks DANK 
as to the bank I don't know much since I joined but saw its down atm.
I wish it weren't I know I'm becoming addicted to seed collecting lol
Reason I ask is cause lookin over my strains I noticed I had way more indica hybrids that sats but was unsure on a couple strains this being one of them

anyways thanks again


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Thanks guys really appreciate your opinions. My pack has genuity's pic on it and it looks DANK
> as to the bank I don't know much since I joined but saw its down atm.
> I wish it weren't I know I'm becoming addicted to seed collecting lol
> Reason I ask is cause lookin over my strains I noticed I had way more indica hybrids that sats but was unsure on a couple strains this being one of them
> ...


Minds cape was damn good,dank for me...more sativa like growth(big plants)in flowering
Some good strong smoke,thick on the lungs.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> GSxGSAWW
> 
> View attachment 3281731
> View attachment 3281732
> View attachment 3281733


3 more weeks them things should start to smell real good I hope.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> Minds cape was damn good,dank for me...more sativa like growth(big plants)in flowering
> Some good strong smoke,thick on the lungs.


First of all Thank you for answering. Means a lot to have the guy answer whose pic is on the pack lol.
awsome man exactly what I wanted to hear. I need some sat I think I might hit the tudes Halloween special and get some more bodhi.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey gen what was taste like bro?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> 3 more weeks them things should start to smell real good I hope.


They are already putting out trichs. 

I imagine #1 and #2 are going to finish @7.5-8.5 weeks and the two tall girls will be more 9-10 week girls.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> First of all Thank you for answering. Means a lot to have the guy answer whose pic is on the pack lol.
> awsome man exactly what I wanted to hear. I need some sat I think I might hit the tudes Halloween special and get some more bodhi.


Right on,it's got a sativa high but it's just a strong one...but the purp one..sweet/musky on the inhale.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i wont fuck with IG and am about done on FB. too many feds for me!


I dont do ether of those but have not heard about feds on them. Thats is some bull shît they really dont have better things to do with our tax money?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2014)

I look on instagram but don't post.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I look on instagram but don't post.


I have never even looked, but i have fb. I hate that crap! What makes people think everyone wants to see them have fight with there bf, gf, wife , husband whatever?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> Right on,it's got a sativa high but it's just a strong one...but the purp one..sweet/musky on the inhale.


Right on bro just what I was waning hope I get a couple phenos the one on the pack is just pretty


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont do ether of those but have not heard about feds on them. Thats is some bull shît they really dont have better things to do with our tax money?


Man they paid government employees to play World Of Warcraft to get terrorists.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man they paid government employees to play World Of Warcraft to get terrorists.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man they paid government employees to play World Of Warcraft to get terrorists.


DUDE LMFAO just imagined south park The Game Master hahah


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i hit up yankeegrower a couple of times, his pic is on the pack. all he had to say was" its dank" lol why cant i find the thread/s used to compile the info used in the descriptions? thanks for any help MH


Shit bro I totally forgot my bad been running around like a headless chicken... will get onto it asap


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, so I had some issues with these gals a little early, but since they didn't come back I am going to take it as I fucked up and retract any bad things I had to say.

I have beautiful plants from the GSOG seeds, just flower your suspected males cause you never know.

The effects are great, nice stone no raceyness. Good flavor even after a short time drying, I took some nugs last Wednesday off the one plant and have been smoking them since as they dry. Quality herbs here.

Frosty as fuck, great smell so sticky. I brushed em up against my arm when I took em out and my arm is shiney. Couldn't get a good pic of it though 

     

yield is low but so was veg time, I got clones of both plants, which were nearly identical, one was slightly darker colour in flower and slightly more frosty. I've been smoking the less frosty one. I wanted to let the shiney one finish fully. Both stretched the same had the same type structure leaf shape.

I'm trimming after they dry, it's going to stink up my house far to much to do it fresh. Lots of bubble material.

Also finished Blue Tara and TER pics in Bodhi thread.


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking good,better than my first run with gsog,,I got the same low yields,but damn good smoke..not very frosty,for the ones I had.


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

Mendo breath x grape puff
 
Large colas on these,purp on most of these.


I'll get pics of greatfulbreath x grape puff later.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn you're in for some baseball bats it looks like, Nice work as always Gen. Some stems on those buds!

I need to get some CS spray and make some Femmed seeds of my GSOGs. I bet I won't find another male in the pack now lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn you're in for some baseball bats it looks like, Nice work as always Gen. Some stems on those buds!
> 
> I need to get some CS spray and make some Femmed seeds of my GSOGs. I bet I won't find another male in the pack now lol.


I have an unopened container of CS if you want it. I had an interest in Fems, but not anymore. If interested PM me with a safe Addy and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have an unopened container of CS if you want it. I had an interest in Fems, but not anymore. If interested PM me with a safe Addy and I'll send it to you.


Thanks for the offer but that project is quite a ways out if it ever happens  kind of wishful thinking. I am going to search for a male first, who knows when lol, I got so much to run. 

I think it would be a neat project, but I got so many things I would like to get too I don't know if it's even worth it to make my own. Also pollen in my house, haven't really looked into that too much by my allergies are pretty severe I don't know if I could handle it in my PC room.

I really want to start my Fireballs up from the Breeders Boutique, maybe if I find a male out of them I'll just use it. Everyone's pics are stunning of those plants.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

I had 3 males in flower, balls all over em, now I am kicking myself for not collecting, I was having bad allergies at the time anyways from outdoor trees dropping like crazy so I chopped 'em all in revenge lol while my nose was running and my eyes were puffy lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks for the offer but that project is quite a ways out if it ever happens  kind of wishful thinking. I am going to search for a male first, who knows when lol, I got so much to run.
> 
> I think it would be a neat project, but I got so many things I would like to get too I don't know if it's even worth it to make my own. Also pollen in my house, haven't really looked into that too much by my allergies are pretty severe I don't know if I could handle it in my PC room.
> 
> I really want to start my Fireballs up from the Breeders Boutique, maybe if I find a male out of them I'll just use it. Everyone's pics are stunning of those plants.


No problem. I just know I'll never use it and would hate to toss it. Would rather it go to someone who'd use it. The whole waste not, want norm 
if you change your mind, let me know as it'd be my pleasure.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm the same way, hate throwing stuff out if someone can have a use for it 

I'll for sure get a hold of you if I decide to start the project  I'm a flip flopper lol


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm the same way, hate throwing stuff out if someone can have a use for it
> 
> I'll for sure get a hold of you if I decide to start the project  I'm a flip flopper lol


Well keep it in mind, one less thing at my place and even if it's down the road I'd be glad to send it to you


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

Fortune teller


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> Fortune teller
> View attachment 3283218


Nice . Organic?


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice . Organic?


Just water and compost tea.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> Just water and compost tea.


=Tastey


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

. jo-lean update


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2014)

Aloha Grape Stomper 2.5 weeks into 12/12

    


Grapestomper nug


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2014)

Fire up in this place..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

I am still amazed when I see a open hood in a tent. Even in winter that would be hard to manage over here. Night temps hitting 22 degrees C and we have a month of spring left, then summer...


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

cold as fuck @4500ft...but still,not an easy thing to accomplish...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Yep, couldn't imagine not having my cool tube. Wouldn't mind a hood, but hanging a carbon filter in a tent takes space up by the light, but really pulls off the heat.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

the light..i have BOTH light..
i ran open hoods a few grows back..4 X 600w on a lightrail..in a basement


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> the light..i have BOTH light..
> i ran open hoods a few grows back..4 X 600w on a lightrail..in a basement


I could see that. I lived in a basement, was almost always a constant 68, which to me is perfect. Shit, just warm the house in the fall, spring, winter. Vent outside during the summer.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 30, 2014)

i vented up the old furnace exhaust that wasnt used anymore...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i vented up the old furnace exhaust that wasnt used anymore...


Gotta love those empty spaces and places.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Gotta love those empty spaces and places.


If your water heater connects to the same exhaust outlet, watch for backflow. I just had to move my exhaust because it was causing my water heater to backflow carbon monoxide into my basement.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> If your water heater connects to the same exhaust outlet, watch for backflow. I just had to move my exhaust because it was causing my water heater to backflow carbon monoxide into my basement.


Very good point. We have a shared giant boiler of a water heater in the building so luckily it isn't a concern for me.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

mine was unused..2 chimneys so i could still have a fire in the firplace


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> mine was unused..2 chimneys so i could still have a fire in the firplace


Jealous....

I can't wait until my water heater goes. I will have it vent through the wall and my grow vent up the chimney again.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> s....
> 
> I can't wait until my water heater goes. I will have it vent through the wall and my grow vent up the chimney again.


hire the guys working on mine right now,itll be dead permanently.lol


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

MOTHAFUCKA! It's a good feeling when you check your PO BOX and have 2 new GGG testers you didn't ask for or know were coming.

Blackberry Kush x GSOG#3b and OGKBMM #1 x OG JO. Any idea what the OGKBMM is?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> MOTHAFUCKA! It's a good feeling when you check your PO BOX and have 2 new GGG testers you didn't ask for or know were coming.
> 
> Blackberry Kush x GSOG#3b and OGKBMM #1 x OG JO. Any idea what the OGKBMM is?


Cant wait to get that feeling


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

If I had to take a wild guess I would think OGKBMM is OGkushbreath cookies/Mendo Montage?


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> If I had to take a wild guess I would think OGKBMM is OGkushbreath cookies/Mendo Montage?


Yup,sounds right to me....


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

I heart M4K. Thanks buddy! Whoever you are!


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

You guys ever get gnarly lookin seed
my rd has 2 that look crazy one looks like 2 seeds in 1 pod .
rd said the kush mom they use makes weird looking seeds does this sound right?


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll find a pic the guys at GGG got of some sure to be twins in one bean..


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'll find a pic the guys at GGG got of some sure to be twins in one bean..


That would be great gen ill go snap a pic of it now


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

Got twins in a la plata durango OG. One popped soil and never did a THING and the other was kept. It was a SLOW growing runt that I babied for almost 3 months in veg........THEN I put it in flower and it grew male, female and everything in between parts! I had ballsacks growing off of RANDOM places on the main stalk...Not at the nodes....Wherever it felt like popping out a cock.

Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

Tent where the grateful breath/cherry puff and the forum/chem king are starting to flower smells like pure gasoline when I open it. At the pump, 91 unleaded spilling out the gascap. Day 10.


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

Chemking all day,pure fuel matchup with forum cut....watch you face at smoke time.


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

GReatfulbreath x grape puff
Freaky growth
 
 
I'll get pics of the rest soon.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 1, 2014)

Some recessive sativa genes expressing themselves? Looks interesting to me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

Breko said:


> MOTHAFUCKA! It's a good feeling when you check your PO BOX and have 2 new GGG testers you didn't ask for or know were coming.
> 
> Blackberry Kush x GSOG#3b and OGKBMM #1 x OG JO. Any idea what the OGKBMM is?


He loves seeing fellas pop a whole pack, you do your tests large you are pretty much guaranteed a hesture of gratitude  A give and give kinda fella. That's why we are all so stoked on Gage, they treat you really well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> GReatfulbreath x grape puff
> Freaky growth
> View attachment 3284886
> View attachment 3284890
> I'll get pics of the rest soon.


So beautiful as usual Gen. Tried to grab these when they were released on NGR but they went so fast it was unreal. Said they were limited too so looks like I missed out. Hopefully they release some more cus I want them


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2014)

White Buzz 
Giant Steps 
All Blues
High Flyer
Duende
Mendo Breath F2
Aloha Grape Stomper

DESCRIPTIONS

White Buzz
5K OG Aloha White Widow Z x Joseph

Extract the buzz from our honey plants. It’s certified to produce high amounts of trichomes for resin connoisseurs. Three outstanding genetics meet in this cross. Our pungent 5K cut of the OG Kush is one of the most ferocious plants that ever. When the Aloha White Widow came into action, the sap came out. The Z phenotype has gorgeous crystal petals oozing sour taffy flavors. The Joseph packs the frost.

Count on a whole body sensation that hits both highs and lows. The full flavor invigorates social moods and creativity as well as provides physical release. Let these frosty heads treat your insides with old school flavors and holistic vibes. These honey buds produce caked herb that we hope you enjoy. A potpourri of candy and tropical smoothies mixed in with original diesel flavor. 

We hope the uplifting energy of the White Buzz will bring you lots of rejuvenation.

Medium Yields
8 - 9 weeks
Mental and relaxing

Giant Steps
Salvador (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) x Mendo Montage

Take huge leaps forward with the Giant Steps from our frost collection. Choose an assortment of heady herbs, ranging from lime green to dark purples. Our testers have done a fine job displaying the beauties contained in this cross.

The Giant Steps project began when with the discovery of the most magnificent Salvador, a Trainwreck crossed to the Purple Snowman, which had pink trichomes and snelled like sour apple and cherry blossoms. Combined with the exotic fruit smells from the Mendo Montage 4 Star male, there is a world of perfume to explore. With the Giant Steps, flavors range from cotton candy to lychee to grape rich with chemdawg skunk to perfect this herbal blend.

Experience a wave of creative energy and functional excitement. Find relaxation and mental stimulation without the physical inhibition. This is great daytime and nighttime herb for a good balanced feel. Time to start making giant steps! 

Medium Yields
8 - 9 weeks
Graceful and balanced

All Blues
Absolute Blueberry x Joseph

Like blues artists pouring out their soul, All Blues is an outpouring of frosty love and goodness for all whom enjoy cannabis.

Blueberry jam on buttery toast mixed hits of passion fruit is what we heard from one tester. Another phenotype would coat the palate with blueberry yogurt. We found an amazing mother plant with the Absolute Blueberry. Her crystal blue calyxes form heavenly balls of sugar. The Absolute Blueberry will finish earlier than most outdoors. This may be useful for those with shorter seasons. With the addition of the Joseph, we expect a bit of variation but also higher yields and vigor.

Definitely a hash maker’s dream, her resin is sticky and full of flavor. Some of these buds have so much frost that they ooze resin. One lung full will send waves of soothing exotic berries through the body. Expect a very well-rounded hybrid with slight indica dominance. Every phenotype will vary slightly.

Medium to High Yields
8 - 9 Weeks
Soothing and relaxing


High Flyer
Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby

Fly to a higher state of mind, where new perspectives bring unity and love. By inhaling the herb, we hope to reach new levels of health and consciousness.

The High Flyer contains a wide array of flavor profiles that are simply one of a kind. Indescribable spices and aromas are unleashed when grown in organic soil. When the full range develops, this cross expands the mind and body with bliss.

Mostly sativa dominant, she brings energy and mental acuity while relieving the nerves and mental tension. Grow this good medicine and enjoy your days with a smile. Your control your destiny. So fly high and lift up your thoughts.

High Yields
8 – 9 Weeks
Soaring, energetic

Duende
Grateful Breath x Grape Puff

The eternal light burns bright inside of all of us. Only when we let go of all barriers and desire heart and soul, can we see the holiness or wholeness of all that is around us. 

Duende captures the highs and the lows for full revitalization. The sourdough Grateful Breath is one of our most potent and luxurious flavors.and she draws out honest emotions and speech from flow state. We love to relax and let our minds drift into new perspectives and inventive possibilities. The Grape Puff adds weight and candy flavors to the mix.

Take your garden to the next level. Experience the frost of the Grape Puff, the structure of the OGKB and the rocket fuel vigor of the Joseph. 

Medium to High Yields
8 – 10 weeks
Soaring, physical

Mendo Breath F2
Mendo Breath x Mendo Breath

Our ongoing Mendo Breath development is available with the release of the limited F2 pollination between two of our favorite phenotypes from our initial selections. The Mendo Breath is a cross between the OGKB, a descendent of the infamous pre-Cookies aka Cherry Pie Kush, and our heavy hitting Mendo Breath male. 

We found the addition of the Mendo Montage added better vegetative growth and nodes to the OGKB. Expect an assortment of vanilla, caramel and mint chocolate mixed with fresh berries.

Phenotypes may range from faster flowering to longer flowering phenotypes. Some may go up to 10 weeks to fully finish. Only a small percentage of phenotypes will yield purple traits. These power plants are loaded with vibrations that send many into a trance. We call this true Mendocino meditation herb.

Medium to High Yields
8-10 Weeks
Sedative, meditative

Aloha Grape Stomper
Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper Aloha White Widow

Another Grape Stomper legacy cross has been born. These babies will produce more of that consistent sugar and grape fuel. After finding a resinous male that was spot on to the Grape Stomper, we knew he had to be backcrossed to the Grape Stomper. We conducted a pheno hunt with the crosses Hazeman, a fellow cannabis breeder, made with our gifts. This is where this male was discovered. Tight stacks of sugar buds.

Frosty to the leaf tips, the Aloha Grape Stomper shows lots of original Grape Stomper along with a few phenotypes of the chunky Aloha White Widow. Find your preferred combination and unique phenotype. These are vigorous and fast growing plants with a balanced sativa and indica effect. 

While high in THC percentages, the Grape Stomper produces a very balanced high with very little mental drift. The terps profile make this desirable for those seeking focus and peace. The Aloha Grape Stomper provides a clear headed sativa high with just enough relaxation at the joints to make you feel like you’re walking on clouds.

Medium to High Yields
7 – 9 weeks
Healing, clear sativa

At the tude soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2014)

Let me know Gen when they will be over there. I want that GB x GP bad and the Mendo Breath F2


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm thinking this next promo,they will list them..but who knows.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'm thinking this next promo,they will list them..but who knows.


 Hopefully they do I saw they're post about them on the Tude but when I checked there wasn't any in stock so I figured I missed them already but it's good to know I didnt. If they list them in the next promo I'll be all over it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

High Flyer Giant Steps


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> High FlyerView attachment 3285147 Giant StepsView attachment 3285148


Hamish that Giant Steps looks amazing. Looks like the Purple Snowman is coming out in that pheno pretty good. Love the finished products that Gage puts out. Can't wait to run my Gage gear


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Hamish that Giant Steps looks amazing. Looks like the Purple Snowman is coming out in that pheno pretty good. Love the finished products that Gage puts out. Can't wait to run my Gage gear


Me and Richy named that pheno 'Grape Fist' total grape soda flavor and smell, we both got her more than once in our test packs, as well as the 'Cotton Candy' pheno I also got two in the pack, tastes like fairground cotton candy and skunk. Pretty reliable I'd say. Grape fist in flower  And the cotton candy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Cherry puff f2 #2


----------



## Grapeape12 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm dying to get my hand on cherry puff and Mendo montage f2. Do they give a heads up when they are about to ship?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2014)

Seems the Attitude drop is this Friday. Boooooom


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 4, 2014)

If the tudes reship doesnt make it ill pasd but I hope it does


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmmmm... hitting the first dry nug off the SFV x CP, I get the same spicy flavors I got from most Joseph crosses, except watered down. If this is the taste of OG I really can't see what Jo ever got knocked for. He brings the rain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 4, 2014)

og is not spicey or spiced. thats a dif influence...


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2014)

These Duende have some of the hardest lil nugs I have grown to date 
Very potent smells off of these..dank.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 4, 2014)

Bunch of Aloha Grape Stomper shots @ 3 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2014)

Them are right on point,frost all out and down the stems..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> og is not spicey or spiced. thats a dif influence...


Whatever it is I am hitting on it often, and it is DAMN DANK. And I am finding it in OG crosses exclusively. Wish I could send a bowl of it around on tis thread... I am going to name it the OG Cross-ness. Like cheese crosses are never similar to cheese but similar to each other I guess. I will be seeing you fellas in the US next year btw. Definitely want to link up for a bowl with each, gonna do some travel so should pass everybody's area


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2014)

Spice might be wrong, if i had to try describe it (lol as if that works) I would say a PLEASANT pine like base, not like real pone but more reminds me of pine, hints of something almost peppery but like a pepper with no burn, just that wildness, a toned down fuelness IDK it is chemmy but not like a Diesel where it is like spilling gas on the floor, lemony hints but once again more like lemongrass than lemon. The flavors more remind me of stuff than hit on them exactly if that makes sense. And not being able to hit on them makes me toke more and more and more because it tastes so good. Nothing sweet to it at all, not even close. Not sour or tart either, and not overpowering fuel. This vy nice melange of all the cool shit. But if broken up into a world of spicy vs sweet, this is spicy. I bet that didn't help a bit. EDIT: And it makes hiiiiiiiigh.... last thirty days were a bit of a haze... when people apologize for taking long to reply and you don't remember emailing them in the first place....


----------



## kgp (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whatever it is I am hitting on it often, and it is DAMN DANK. And I am finding it in OG crosses exclusively. Wish I could send a bowl of it around on tis thread... I am going to name it the OG Cross-ness. Like cheese crosses are never similar to cheese but similar to each other I guess. I will be seeing you fellas in the US next year btw. Definitely want to link up for a bowl with each, gonna do some travel so should pass everybody's area


If you come through Michigan, hit me up. We will have to burn a big ole OG dub.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 5, 2014)

There's a few fellas MI side I want to link up with so it definitely seems on the cards. Still working on exactly how it is going to play out, all I know is once I decide to do something it gets done lol. Saving the crown is going to be the hard part really, the visa you get all depends on how much hard cash you have to get around, work permit is too much of a mission not even considering that route


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 5, 2014)

Very happy girls there btw Pie. Perfect health. Beautiful.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 5, 2014)

cape cod in the summertime, see u there


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

Woo hoo now I live in a legal state


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea,I seen lots of bills did good..

Plat.bubba x joe og
 
& some tea for the plants


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yea,I seen lots of bills did good..
> 
> Plat.bubba x joe og
> View attachment 3287807
> ...



Got a vortex brewer gen? U make it yourself or did you buy one?


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got a vortex brewer gen? U make it yourself or did you buy one?


I wish,them things are so nice...I need to clean this corner out,so I can make one..

That is extrem gardening flow-n-brew..a lil 3gal square bucket.
 
I do not use the guanosine any more,I use neptues harvest(fish & seaweed) now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 5, 2014)

Any Sativa freaks other than me here? Some PURE sats sitting untested with m4k, nobody has been up for the dedication aside from me, but one tester does not a test make. Anybody interested hit me up an I get the project off the ground.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Any Sativa freaks other than me here? Some PURE sats sitting untested with m4k, nobody has been up for the dedication aside from me, but one tester does not a test make. Anybody interested hit me up an I get the project off the ground.


Holy crap im looking for some satis hows the flower time estimate?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

Most of my beans are indis and ive been lookin for some satis to add


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 5, 2014)

spice of life!


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 5, 2014)

My state goes legal its fate lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Holy crap im looking for some satis hows the flower time estimate?


Expect to ride out around 77 days at least, and set aside some extra time in that tent for in case. There are always those one in ten fast finishers to hope for but hope makes no guarantees...


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Expect to ride out around 77 days at least, and set aside some extra time in that tent for in case. There are always those one in ten fast finishers to hope for but hope makes no guarantees...


Whew I can do 11 weeks no prob its them 16 + ones that kill me and kill me and kill me lol 

but yea 11 def doable


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

The last haze I did took me for dman near 16 lol I told my self no more of those till I can do em outside lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Well to be fair it can be a long ride, 11 is a minimum, but I think we are past the days where a 100 plus flowering period makes part of the breeding goals. I have seen some new school haze finish in 8 weeks with massive colas lately. Some sativa freaks around on BB that do some badass things... Anyhow, here be a nug of SFV x CP. Dank, yes, but I prefer the Golden Gage, which is a similar vibe just a zillion times more potent and tasty. Golden Gage kicks this one in the balls pretty hard. Nice daytime smoke though, but very thin on the flavor. Oodles of bag appeal but I don't sell so that doesn't matter much.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well to be fair it can be a long ride, 11 is a minimum, but I think we are past the days where a 100 plus flowering period makes part of the breeding goals. I have seen some new school haze finish in 8 weeks with massive colas lately. Some sativa freaks around on BB that do some badass things... Anyhow, here be a nug of SFV x CP. Dank, yes, but I prefer the Golden Gage, which is a similar vibe just a zillion times more potent and tasty. Golden Gage kicks this one in the balls pretty hard. Nice daytime smoke though, but very thin on the flavor. Oodles of bag appeal but I don't sell so that doesn't matter much.View attachment 3288082


Looks tastey Mad


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

What do those testers comprise of is this it?
the gage indeed sounds better from your descrip


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> What do those testers comprise of is this it?
> the gage indeed sounds better from your descrip


The Golden Gage is a winner. Low maintenance easy going and very rewarding. Incredible herb. Very branch so watch topping etc they can get out of hand easily but that is the only tiny niggle. The sat up for testing is a Willie Nelson cross, I will go look and make dead certain what again quickly, kinda hammered right now


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Golden Gage is a winner. Low maintenance easy going and very rewarding. Incredible herb. Very branch so watch topping etc they can get out of hand easily but that is the only tiny niggle. The sat up for testing is a Willie Nelson cross, I will go look and make dead certain what again quickly, kinda hammered right now


Lol cool was hammed last night
that doesnt sound bad to me I mainly lst if shes a real bitch ill tie er down lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> What do those testers comprise of is this it?
> the gage indeed sounds better from your descrip


Okie Dokie, it will be Chem91 x Willie Nelson, sooooo I have to back track and say 77 is optimistic. Around 100 days will be nice from this cross. Heavy Willie phenos... 15 weeks no problem. Like I said, this one will be a dedication. BUT. I see unreal potential here. Willie Nelson is a land race two way, so I expect full f1 vigor from these. Chem91 always brings the fuel, this might be my dream cross, fuel and spice is a definite possibility


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been lookin at golden gage for a lil while now.

you just put it on the evergrowing list


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Okie Dokie, it will be Chem91 x Willie Nelson, sooooo I have to back track and say 77 is optimistic. Around 100 days will be nice from this cross. Heavy Willie phenos... 15 weeks no problem. Like I said, this one will be a dedication. BUT. I see unreal potential here. Willie Nelson is a land race two way, so I expect full f1 vigor from these. Chem91 always brings the fuel, this might be my dream cross, fuel and spice is a definite possibility


Sickkkk I have been on a chem trip just orderd snow Leopard and I wana get the fuzz for the chem Part as I havent really tried a chem strain


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Id still try it as my last long time haze was a killer smoke


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Gage


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice grow mad she looks very happy 
I like the bud structure alot too


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

How much sati is in that one?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I have been lookin at golden gage for a lil while now.
> 
> you just put it on the evergrowing list







Bumped it up your list for you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> How much sati is in that one?


Seeing as nobody really knows the lineage of Golden Goat nor Joseph it is impossible to tell. Grows like a Diesel with more branches and denser nodes, little less lanky. Fastest finisher was just short of nine weeks, keeper was ten.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Seeing as nobody really knows the lineage of Golden Goat nor Joseph it is impossible to tell. Grows like a Diesel with more branches and denser nodes, little less lanky. Fastest finisher was just short of nine weeks, keeper was ten.


Yea thats all I could find was the cross info

yours looks like what 60/40 sat/ind?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks dank eitherway 
shes very happy in that last pic
nice job


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

I gota put my phone in the charger ill be back in a few


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2014)

Mendobreath x grape puff 
 
 
GReatfulbreath x grape puff


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 6, 2014)

Time to get stupid


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

There gen goes bustin out the donkeys lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 6, 2014)

My tude reship came but they screwed me on the ufo s and the oct promo beans lol I sent an email.
Oh well least I got what I paid for but I feel jipped lol

but nevertheless I added packs of 
hazeman white grapes
hazeman strawberries cough
bodhi snow Leopard
paradise lucid bolt
tga time wreck
and some more singles
to my pile of stuff to run


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

Now, time to get RETARDED lol GS x GSOG


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey mad what kinda time frame did they want test results of those willies
if I got them how fast would they want me too run them?
im thinkin of building a temp room just so I can get some gear going


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)

The Willy I ran went darn near 16 wks  hopefully your hybrid is much quicker.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope so too, dunno if im going to get to run them or not

but I know my currant stock is mosty indi doms so some sati would.be nice 
ill just use the indis to get me by till shes done lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea I ran big buda haze I think they listed it as an 11to13 week strain 
mine took 16 lol
I learned on that a while ago and now I dont really pay attention to the breeders finnish time.
now I just use it as a rough guideline


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea I ran big buda haze I think they listed it as an 11to13 week strain
> mine took 16 lol
> I learned on that a while ago and now I dont really pay attention to the breeders finnish time.
> now I just use it as a rough guideline


Lazy testers that chop early and call it finished play a big part in these low estimates. Bro I will get in touch with you via pm soon as details are sorted out, should be within a few days....


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> GGG Bastards on the way - won't be popping em for a while but it's still exciting


Finally got around to germinating these - 3/5 germed. Not sure if it was me or the seeds - small sample size but I've never lost a seed previously. The 3 that did get going look good so far.

GG 3 Had a minor issue with the soil but I think I've gotten it straightened out:
 

Trying out some LST on GG 2:
 

And GG 1 is behind by about a week-ish~ (planted it after I lost those 2 from the first batch):
 

I'll stop back in when I've got something to actually show. Ideally one of these 3 will be my mother plant in the near future. Wouldn't mind if one was male either - would be nice to make some more beans out of these. I think I've got 7 more seeds left in the pack so no matter what happens this time through there's a couple more chances left and I WILL get these bastards to fornicate and produce me some magical beans.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lazy testers that chop early and call it finished play a big part in these low estimates. Bro I will get in touch with you via pm soon as details are sorted out, should be within a few days....


Im in no rush there ham
but thank you
lol lazy testers yea I dunno if I got just a slow pheno or what but 1 month off is not confidence boosting lol


----------



## HazeHeaven (Nov 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Seeing as nobody really knows the lineage of Golden Goat nor Joseph it is impossible to tell. Grows like a Diesel with more branches and denser nodes, little less lanky. Fastest finisher was just short of nine weeks, keeper was ten.


How does the Golden Gage compare (in potency, flavor, and plant structure/yield) to Bodhi's Dream Beaver? I think it was you who was raving about that one. I'm trying to decide between these two (only have on space open). I have tried the Golden Goat clone only and was very impressed. Looking for a lift off killer sativa hybrid that doesn't yield wispy leafy flowers. I don't mind a bit of raciness but euphoric is more desirable than paranoia for me. Just as long as it is euphoric and POTENT.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> How does the Golden Gage compare (in potency, flavor, and plant structure/yield) to Bodhi's Dream Beaver? I think it was you who was raving about that one. I'm trying to decide between these two (only have on space open). I have tried the Golden Goat clone only and was very impressed. Looking for a lift off killer sativa hybrid that doesn't yield wispy leafy flowers. I don't mind a bit of raciness but euphoric is more desirable than paranoia for me. Just as long as it is euphoric and POTENT.


I will be very frank with you, nothing comes close to the Beaver in my books. I found out some very interesting things about it from B. Lets just say there really is a special magic behind it. Paranoia depends on your character, of you are prone to it the Beaver will get you there for certain. Golden Gage is potent, sure, but the thing is how pleasant the high is. Everybody loves it that has had it. Super wasted BUT social amd giggly, calming but not sedative, strong jeadband feelng, very very very very cool herb to send aroind a circle. Both are keepers for different reasons, but if you want intensity, Dream Beaver. The most potent phenos were 70 days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

I apologize for the odd spelling. I am stoned, tip is screen is tiny lol


----------



## HazeHeaven (Nov 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will be very frank with you, nothing comes close to the Beaver in my books. I found out some very interesting things about it from B. Lets just say there really is a special magic behind it. Paranoia depends on your character, of you are prone to it the Beaver will get you there for certain. Golden Gage is potent, sure, but the thing is how pleasant the high is. Everybody loves it that has had it. Super wasted BUT social amd giggly, calming but not sedative, strong jeadband feelng, very very very very cool herb to send aroind a circle. Both are keepers for different reasons, but if you want intensity, Dream Beaver. The most potent phenos were 70 days.


Thanks you were very helpful.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

You just bumped golden gage up on my list again sounds like work weed lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

You should smoke some real golden goat, puts shame to that golden gage strain.


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> You should smoke some real golden goat, puts shame to that golden gage strain.


you have grown the Gage strain?

The nugs I got to smoke of golden goat was just ok,nothing really to write home about 
I think that is why I have not tried to get that GGG cross yet,waiting to hear some more reviews..


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> you have grown the Gage strain?
> 
> The nugs I got to smoke of golden goat was just ok,nothing really to write home about
> I think that is why I have not tried to get that GGG cross yet,waiting to hear some more reviews..


Sounds like either you didn't get a real clone of Golden goat or you didn't grow it very well as it is probably one of the best strains in existence right now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2014)

youve grown golden goat and golden gage?

gonna be hard for the hybrid to be as good as original in most cases...


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds like either you didn't get a real clone of Golden goat or you didn't grow it very well as it is probably one of the best strains in existence right now.


So have you grown the golden Gage?

Hahaha,I trust it was the real thing,just not what it was hyped to be..


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> youve grown golden goat and golden gage?


Ive grown golden goat and my friend grew golden gage and it's night and day. Jo OG I hate the taste of that it just took away from the lemon lime taste of the golden goat. I also tried to run their daybreaker to find a good chemdawg pheno and it was such a waste of time jo og is too strong compared to a real good chemdawg cut.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

This is golden goat the real deal from Denver, co.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2014)

id love to run the golden goat. and genuity is the first person saying it wasnt great....just good i guess


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Ive grown golden goat and my friend grew golden gage and it's night and day. Jo OG I hate the taste of that it just took away from the lemon lime taste of the golden goat. I also tried to run their daybreaker to find a good chemdawg pheno and it was such a waste of time jo og is too strong compared to a real good chemdawg cut.


what else have u run from ggg?


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> id love to run the golden goat. and genuity is the first person saying it wasnt great....just good i guess


It was not what I'd like to smoke...

Now romulan,hell yes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

Just the daybreaker and wasn't impressed, moved back to clones for now kinda searching for the right breeder or might try to breed some of these clones with each other. The GGG packs are very expensive as a side note and that could be why I haven't tried other strains.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2014)

yea seems you need to run 50 seeds to get what u want.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah pretty junk I can only grow 6 plants so sucks popping seeds and only getting 1 keeper in an entire year of growing almost takes the fun out of growing from seed. (that 1 keeper was from a bag seed as fucked up as it is I have paid so much money for breeder seeds and not got shit yet.)


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

I know the golden goat I had was very amazing. Very cerebral, possibly racey for some. Smell was out of this world, my friend said " this is baby shit smelling weed", the type where one bag didn't cut it. 

Really liked it. Grower who sourced it personally on expeditions he takes to get clone onlys. I recall really liking it, the high was really nice, I think I wanted it to last longer but that's it. I could definitely see why it's a clone only, unlike other clone only cuts I've sampled


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know the golden goat I had was very amazing. Very cerebral, possibly racey for some. Smell was out of this world, my friend said " this is baby shit smelling weed", the type where one bag didn't cut it.
> 
> Really liked it. Grower who sourced it personally on expeditions he takes to get clone onlys. I recall really liking it, the high was really nice, I think I wanted it to last longer but that's it. I could definitely see why it's a clone only, unlike other clone only cuts I've sampled


lol gotta love the double baggers


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> lol gotta love the double baggers


It was fire. He said the one downside to it was late nanners, which to me is a turn off and a reason I didn't get a cut from him. Probably should have in hindsight


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Outa all the strains ive grown (not too many) mind you I dont have access to elite cuts

but the local cuts and brands ive bought
I dont think I would die if I lost them
sure some would make me upset (and has) but nothing I couldnt find in a new donor 

the fun for me is the hunt for greatness 
and what a safari it can be
at the end of the day its just weed and there are enough out there to keep me busy till im fertalizer


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a that and every great strain came from some bean so I am there with you on that.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey gen whats your veiw on veg time for testers .
I mostly always wait for presex 
cause I want mature pants.

but if I run that willie she migh be a tall drink of water.

which leads me to another question whats the rules on training testers?


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey gen whats your veiw on veg time for testers .
> I mostly always wait for presex
> cause I want mature pants.
> 
> ...


I don't do nothing different with test seeds,I grow them like I would anything I grow..
Hell if I was growing them sativa plants,I'd more than likely flower them fast,4 weeks veg 
The whole testing thing is not what most think it is,not with GGG anyway...
Most people do not even post on forums,they just grow them out,give your honest opinion..that's it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice 
cause me thinks she would be a gnarly bitch after that long of a veg and no training lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Outa all the strains ive grown (not too many) mind you I dont have access to elite cuts
> 
> but the local cuts and brands ive bought
> I dont think I would die if I lost them
> ...


Good post cold smoke. I think finding a balance is key. I can't put all my eggs in to the pheno hunt basket. I've got patients that need a reliable stream of meds that work for them, so I have to keep the majority of my garden clones from known mother plants. BUT, I love me some variety and like you I love sorting through new phenols. I have 3 x 1000 watt lights in my flower room, 2 of those are dedicated to clones, and 1 is for new seedlings.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good post cold smoke. I think finding a balance is key. I can't put all my eggs in to the pheno hunt basket. I've got patients that need a reliable stream of meds that work for them, so I have to keep the majority of my garden clones from known mother plants. BUT, I love me some variety and like you I love sorting through new phenols. I have 3 x 1000 watt lights in my flower room, 2 of those are dedicated to clones, and 1 is for new seedlings.


Overkill on the veg area? Do you notice the higher wattage speeding things up? I'd throw a second 1000 watter in the flower over having separate ones in veg and seedlings. But you know your space and experience.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Overkill on the veg area? Do you notice the higher wattage speeding things up? I'd throw a second 1000 watter in the flower over having separate ones in veg and seedlings. But you know your space and experience.


I have 3 x 1000 watts in flower. 600 watts in veg


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have 3 x 1000 watts in flower. 600 watts in veg


That.......would be sweet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That.......would be sweet.



It's awesome.... until I get the electric bill.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 8, 2014)

can still clear 3k kWh just with the family and one light. most recent puts it at 0.084energy + 0.044distribution, so approx 0.13/kwh. these r the lower fall/winter rates i believe.

what are the Cali rates?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> can still clear 3k kWh just with the family and one light. most recent puts it at 0.084energy + 0.044distribution, so approx 0.13/kwh. these r the lower fall/winter rates i believe.
> 
> what are the Cali rates?


I switched to the off peak hour program Abe. 50% cheaper to run the lights between 7:00pm and 11:00am (and weekends). Save a couple hundred every month


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting, I'll hafta do the math on that again. "hundreds" huh, I'll call em again or look it up..... Thanks

Now I see what they do during Summer Rates:
they tax everyone on the 'energy' portion at a higher rate for everything -over- 600kwh for the summer.
0.12 instead of 0.08 but still have to add same 'distribution' costs of 0.44. 
0.13 total, during fall/winter, is still damn reasonable!

just recalling,
my issue w switching to nighttime (rates) was they may need to install digital meter......


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Interesting, I'll hafta do the math on that again. "hundreds" huh, I'll call em again or look it up..... Thanks
> 
> Now I see what they do during Summer Rates:
> they tax everyone on the 'energy' portion at a higher rate for everything -over- 600kwh for the summer.
> ...


Yep, gotta have the smart meter. I was a little sketchy on that too.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, gotta have the smart meter. I was a little sketchy on that too.


I don't mind the smart meters really. Sure it could "give away" what's going on, but it's no different than previously. Energy companies could figure out loads if they really want to. 

Just have an alibi, I run back up servers at night


----------



## kgp (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's awesome.... until I get the electric bill.





st0wandgrow said:


> I switched to the off peak hour program Abe. 50% cheaper to run the lights between 7:00pm and 11:00am (and weekends). Save a couple hundred every month


in Michigan?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't mind the smart meters really. Sure it could "give away" what's going on, but it's no different than previously. Energy companies could figure out loads if they really want to.
> 
> Just have an alibi, I run back up servers at night


Yeah I imagine my "large saltwater aquariums" use lots of power with the pumps and lights and filters and whatnot.

Oh, anyone grow out OJ yet? I have a pack but haven't run it. Just curious.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good post cold smoke. I think finding a balance is key. I can't put all my eggs in to the pheno hunt basket. I've got patients that need a reliable stream of meds that work for them, so I have to keep the majority of my garden clones from known mother plants. BUT, I love me some variety and like you I love sorting through new phenols. I have 3 x 1000 watt lights in my flower room, 2 of those are dedicated to clones, and 1 is for new seedlings.


Thanx brotha
dont get me wrong I normally take moms of EVERYTHING
Lol at times my plant count can be unnerving 
but I love to find me some "strange" every now an agian lmao


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I switched to the off peak hour program Abe. 50% cheaper to run the lights between 7:00pm and 11:00am (and weekends). Save a couple hundred every month


Run off hours and if you can apply for the "poor family discount". 25% off total bill. Even if you make too much there are simple ways around it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

kgp said:


> in Michigan?


Yep


----------



## kgp (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep


I'm running the complete opposite. 

Does anyone know if a longer dark period before the swith would cause less shock or gradually over a longer period of time?

I'm thinking about just making the switch and give a longer off period.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

Im going to start this as well
im also rethinking 24/0 for veg period
im thinking of goin with 18/6 for veg then a week before switch I am going to try to taper it as well

im interested too as I dont know how "worth it" it will be


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 8, 2014)

kgp said:


> I'm running the complete opposite.
> 
> Does anyone know if a longer dark period before the swith would cause less shock or gradually over a longer period of time?
> 
> I'm thinking about just making the switch and give a longer off period.


done it plenty of times, give em at least the initial 12 hours dark then turn on at ur desired time, imo


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

I thought he ment tapering the veg time before he switched 
I might be wrong


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

You didnt have to edit out 24 ive done that too but now I want stress free as possible


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 8, 2014)

i typed 24 by accident lol cannabis needs that at least 12 of un interrupted and can go much longer in that dark period. after a few days of darkness all the green foliage starts getting metabolized.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol cool I did do 24 hrs of dark before the flip it does make flower start faster

but now I want whats best for the plant lol god I sounded like a hippie lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah pretty junk I can only grow 6 plants so sucks popping seeds and only getting 1 keeper in an entire year of growing almost takes the fun out of growing from seed. (that 1 keeper was from a bag seed as fucked up as it is I have paid so much money for breeder seeds and not got shit yet.)


I remember when growing required having these things, what you call them again... wait... yes... balls. 
If your government tells you to slam them balls in a sliding door would you do it?...


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I remember when growing required having these things, what you call them again... wait... yes... balls.
> If your government tells you to slam them balls in a sliding door would you do it?...


Refreshing mad lol like I said at times my plant number is unnerving but im not slamin my balls for anyone


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol... I just find it ironic that before legal herb fellas would run insane amounts then it went legal and now everybody is worried about plant counts. Looking at it from the outside the mind boggles. I hope legal weed leaves me my swingaz


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 8, 2014)

I hear ya now im just not as paranoid because I see this as a way to generate money. At least in alaska. This is how I see it they let you have 6 plant but only 1 oz.

my prediction are lots of people will get fined for having more lol this way the pigs make money and jails stay emptier. 

But that could be just my distrust of the gov lol


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I hear ya now im just not as paranoid because I see this as a way to generate money. At least in alaska. This is how I see it they let you have 6 plant but only 1 oz.
> 
> my prediction are lots of people will get fined for having more lol this way the pigs make money and jails stay emptier.
> 
> But that could be just my distrust of the gov lol


What!!! What part?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> What!!! What part?


What do you mean ?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2014)

Alaska what part


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 9, 2014)

Lol not far


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 9, 2014)

Jk I live in the valley


----------



## thump easy (Nov 9, 2014)

Ow I got family in Ketchikan AK I usto stay in anchorage


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Ow I got family in Ketchikan AK I usto stay in anchorage


Nice


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2014)

In the end living without fear is priceless as a mate of mine put it... but damn they can give you a few more plants. Six is like teasing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> In the end living without fear is priceless as a mate of mine put it... but damn they can give you a few more plants. Six is like teasing.


Living w/o fear _is _priceless, but thinking it's gov't dependent is a mistake, imo.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 9, 2014)

Look familiar to any GGG junkies? this came from a _Good Idea _pack of random GGG seeds






here is the other GGG also from the same pack of_ GI, _definitely not sativa as the previous one






and #3






7 gallon pots, local soil mix, just looking for any ideas of lineage, i know its a shot in the dark, but it is GGG, so maybe....


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... I just find it ironic that before legal herb fellas would run insane amounts then it went legal and now everybody is worried about plant counts. Looking at it from the outside the mind boggles. I hope legal weed leaves me my swingaz


Why don't you smash your own balls, sorry some of us were allowed to grow marijuana by the government and want to follow the rules they gave us and not ruin it for the rest of you guys.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Why don't you smash your own balls, sorry some of us were allowed to grow marijuana by the government and want to follow the rules they gave us and not ruin it for the rest of you guys.


Damn, harsh much? You do realize he doesn't live in a legal area right? Also some of us in legal areas at times are in violation of the law regardless of following it. Think 2.5 ounces even though in my state a grower can have 12 plants. Think I'm going to toss anything after 2.5 ounces? Nope, and guess what? Right there an otherwise legal grower is in violation of the law. Pure silliness right there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn, harsh much? You do realize he doesn't live in a legal area right? Also some of us in legal areas at times are in violation of the law regardless of following it. Think 2.5 ounces even though in my state a grower can have 12 plants. Think I'm going to toss anything after 2.5 ounces? Nope, and guess what? Right there an otherwise legal grower is in violation of the law. Pure silliness right there.


Hey he's the one who said it, and my state is similar you can only transport 2oz but you can have at your house as much as your plants can yield.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2014)

Legally or not...they know what we all do,but when legal its that much easier to get that door kicked in,even you do not go to jail...who wants they door kicked in?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey he's the one who said it, and my state is similar you can only transport 2oz but you can have at your house as much as your plants can yield.


I'm not familiar with your laws, I simply know mine and it doesn't matter if it's transporting or storing. The law here is 2.5 ounces. Shit, I just harvested one plant that is right around that amount. Am I going to just toss out the other 4 plants just to be in compliance with the law? Seeing as I'd have to toss what is probably close to 4.5 additional ounces after harvest? Hell to the no.

Nothing wrong with trying to follow the law, but sometimes/often these laws are stupid and if you were enjoying cannabis anytime before the law was enacted were you not breaking the law? Shit, doesn't matter anyways as we are all in the United States breaking federal law. My point is no reason to get worked up as in the US, any cultivation regardless of legal state, medical or recreation, you are still breaking federal law. So you can say you are following state law, but you are still in violation of federal law, and as I'm sure your civics class told ya, federal law always supercedes state law


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm not familiar with your laws, I simply know mine and it doesn't matter if it's transporting or storing. The law here is 2.5 ounces. Shit, I just harvested one plant that is right around that amount. Am I going to just toss out the other 4 plants just to be in compliance with the law? Seeing as I'd have to toss what is probably close to 4.5 additional ounces after harvest? Hell to the no.


Let me see if I've got this right: you register a legal grow, giving your location, then you violate the terms [too much yield] and become illegal, and they still have your grow address?? That doesn't seem wise.



genuity said:


> Legally or not...they know what we all do,but when legal its that much easier to get that door kicked in,even you do not go to jail...who wants they door kicked in?


Dead serious. Once they're in the door, best wishes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Let me see if I've got this right: you register a legal grow, giving your location, then you violate the terms [too much yield] and become illegal, and they still have your grow address?? That doesn't seem wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead serious. Once they're in the door, best wishes.


He's right, follow the laws they know what you're doing you registered your address with them.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Let me see if I've got this right: you register a legal grow, giving your location, then you violate the terms [too much yield] and become illegal, and they still have your grow address?? That doesn't seem wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead serious. Once they're in the door, best wishes.


You are required to register as a patient. There is no obligation to register where you grow. Only rules concerning that is that a grow be in a "secure locked location". 

No jack boot thugs inspect grows or anything like that.

I get your point though. Luckily when incidence have occurred, generally patients have not been prosecuted except when the obvious spirit of the law is violated.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You are required to register as a patient. There is no obligation to register where you grow. Only rules concerning that is that a grow be in a "secure locked location".
> 
> No jack boot thugs inspect grows or anything like that.
> 
> I get your point though. Luckily when incidence have occurred, generally patients have not been prosecuted except when the obvious spirit of the law is violated.


Law states you must grow at the location you register on file, I.E your home.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I get your point though. Luckily when incidence have occurred, generally patients have not been prosecuted except when the obvious spirit of the law is violated.


Right - and who determines this 'obvious spirit of the law'? 4.5 oz over? Good luck w/ that, amigo. But do me a solid - don't let it happen.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Law states you must grow at the location you register on file, I.E your home.


Your law may, mine doesn't.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Right - and who determines this 'obvious spirit of the law'? 4.5 oz over? Good luck w/ that, amigo. But do me a solid - don't let it happen.


I've followed enough cases to know it wouldn't be a problem. Regardless I have patients so it's 2.5 for each one.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 9, 2014)

Like I said to me I feel alittle less stressed cuase the STIGMA will change

but I agree with mad, gen, and amos

fuck em I didnt care if I was leagal 3 days ago 
all the new growers that pop up because of it are basically pussies sorry but yea

like I said I think its so the piggys can come give you a fine but not have to deal with the paper work of hauling you to jail

at times my plant count was over 100 and im a little fish
I mean come 50plugs fit in a tray lol and id have 4 trays full lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody try the miss columbia?
that pineapple melon sounds nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cherrypuff #2


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeez it looks like you have to be a lawyer to pop some beans safely. Considering everything said, I think when it goes legit here I will keep my little rig as a small stealth setup. Just kinda ignore the rest. Funny thing is over here they are aiming at legalizing concentrates only. Wtf. And its all 'tane soup. I had not seen a single slab of shatter but what I made myself, I haven't even showed the stuff to mates their eyes will just pop out their heads and lips will go crazy you know how it rolls.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

Yup just cause its legal
im not gona be shouting at the roof tops either lol

keep it close keep it secret


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 10, 2014)

Who the FUCK registers their grow address?!

I have a statewide recommendation from a doctor saying I can grow and smoke cannabis for myself and my family. Each patient in my family also has their rec. which makes us a "family collective". I have copies of all recs hanging on the growroom door. Does this make me invincible? Hell no. But is it leverage in case something were to happen? I think so.

Who gets a worse sentence? The guy with no recs or the guy trying to cover his ass somewhat? If previous cases are any indicator the recless (get it??) guy goes down harder.

Now in my county they actually would like you to register your grow op with the city and have it inspected by the fire dept. notarized letters etc etc etc.

Of the thousands of estimated grows here guess how many are registered with the city? 3.

So out of thousands and thousands of patients in the state what percent grow and how do they know? It would be grasping at straws and an incredible waste of resources to go after everyone with a rec. to "see" if theyre growing and if so is it "legal"

Most busts happen because someone knows who shouldn't (loose lips) or a neighbor reports a skunky ass odor always coming from your window. Both are your own damn fault. Keep that shit tight.

I know a few people who used to make a great living illegally growing weed before this "legal" shit happened. Many were so against MMJ and would vote against it. LOL. Most of them have walked away from growing as a career because they would need a warehouse to make the same amount they used to off a spare bedroom. Price has gone so far down and everyone and their mom is growing. A huge amount of clientele are smokers now that they are legal and really have no idea what quality is. Therefore that shitty shit-ass dispensary "blue dream" for 6 dollars a gram is "bomb".

The game is to be sold not told- Snoop Lion circa No Limit Records era.

Sorry for the long winded reply. Something I've thought a lot about.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

Thas something I wondered myself. 

Are some growers that dont have day jobs going to "go out of business? "

I've only grown for me and my woman and mabey sell to 3 friends thats it lol

Although the thought of being able to go buy genetics at the disp. Would be neat


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 10, 2014)

Eh it's not. The dispensaries that have anything good is overpriced, everything else is just, well not that good and over priced. I can't see buying something I can grow so easily.

If shops were more competitive in price and all raised their standards I could see being a patron. I don't see that happening as money is so good for them


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

I get that but I meant more along the lines of a seed bank lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

The way I see it I pay WAY TOO MUCH for seeds now lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 10, 2014)

Genetics cost money, and it's an internationally restricted and risky business. Be cheaper and more competitive in a legal market, plus better genetics could enter the market place.

I figure unless I buy something utter shit, one female pays for the whole pack.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

I think thas how we all justify it 

but you cant say 35$ for a single.bean isnt retarded

I will coment no more on this


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I think thas how we all justify it
> 
> but you cant say 35$ for a single.bean isnt retarded
> 
> I will coment no more on this


Wait till you get into one of the auction....300+ a pack.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh it's not. The dispensaries that have anything good is overpriced, everything else is just, well not that good and over priced. I can't see buying something I can grow so easily.
> 
> If shops were more competitive in price and all raised their standards I could see being a patron. I don't see that happening as money is so good for them


This^.

On top of the fact that when you get a GDP clone it's either A) NOT GDP B) has mites/PM or C) A and B

The top quality shops get a good rep/word of mouth which in turn peaks feds interest. Unfortunately the ones that stay open are the BS ones because ain't nobody talking about em. LOL.

What a mess.

PS these are just my humble opinions. I don't think any of us have all the answers.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Wait till you get into one of the auction....300+ a pack.


 (Wonders whats in gens seed vault)

I hear ya if it was something epic I could see it

but thats why I havent run any of soma's gear

just too damn much for now lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh it's not. The dispensaries that have anything good is overpriced, everything else is just, well not that good and over priced. I can't see buying something I can grow so easily.
> 
> If shops were more competitive in price and all raised their standards I could see being a patron. I don't see that happening as money is so good for them


totally bro, dispensaries around here want 25$ an eighth for decent bud that I can grow better than easily. They all about business and tourists that get high as hell off mids.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

Man Alaska prices must be.high as hell
40 $ 1/8
qp 750 for dirt up to 1200


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 10, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Man Alaska prices must be.high as hell
> 40 $ 1/8
> qp 750 for dirt up to 1200


That's not too bad recreational is really pricey here too like 55 and eighth plus 35% tax.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol thats street price no taxes yet


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> totally bro, dispensaries around here want 25$ an eighth for decent bud that I can grow better than easily. They all about business and tourists that get high as hell off mids.


$25 before or after tax? After tax wouldn't be terrible, still to high once you've grown your own. 

And I can certainly agree about growing better than what's in most shops.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I think thas how we all justify it
> 
> but you cant say 35$ for a single.bean isnt retarded
> 
> I will coment no more on this


Exactly. And breeders know that's why we justify the prices.



TonightYou said:


> Genetics cost money, and it's an internationally restricted and risky business. Be cheaper and more competitive in a legal market, plus better genetics could enter the market place.
> 
> I figure unless I buy something utter shit, one female pays for the whole pack.


This is true, BUT it still doesn't take away from the fact that a pollinated female will easily produce 5,000+ seeds. At $10 a pop that's $50,000 from ONE plant. Considering that these plants are not worked, and we're buying F1 hybrids it seems to me that these breeders are fleecing the consumer. 

How much does it really cost to pollinate a plant? Quite the racket they have going on IMO


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Exactly. And breeders know that's why we justify the prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I agree with you but let's think about it for a second. A breeder somewhere unless they are in Spain or another legal area, has to send seeds that may get intercepted to a distributor. 

The middleman/seedbank has to get their cut of the action which I'm guessing is at least 100% markup, perhaps less though. Then they need to ship these beans mostly to illegal countries. Which results in beans being snagged by authorities. I'd be interested to know how many reshipmemts there are as well as how many people get insurance.

Illegality is the primary cost inflator.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh I agree with you but let's think about it for a second. A breeder somewhere unless they are in Spain or another legal area, has to send seeds that may get intercepted to a distributor.
> 
> The middleman/seedbank has to get their cut of the action which I'm guessing is at least 100% markup, perhaps less though. Then they need to ship these beans mostly to illegal countries. Which results in beans being snagged by authorities. I'd be interested to know how many reshipmemts there are as well as how many people get insurance.
> 
> Illegality is the primary cost inflator.


True, but now we see places like NGR, California seed bank, Great Lakes genetics, dispensaries, etc all carrying American breeders. I don't see any big price breaks from these domestic seed banks where the threat of seized shipments doesn't exist.

So even factoring in a 100% mark up, they're still pulling in a minimum of $25,000 per plant.

I could see that kind of money being justified if there were years of working a line to F5 or more, but there isn't. These guys release more flavors in a year than Baskin Robbins.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> True, but now we see places like NGR, California seed bank, Great Lakes genetics, dispensaries, etc all carrying American breeders. I don't see any big price breaks from these domestic seed banks where the threat of seized shipments doesn't exist.
> 
> So even factoring in a 100% mark up, they're still pulling in a minimum of $25,000 per plant.
> 
> I could see that kind of money being justified if there were years of working a line to F5 or more, but there isn't. These guys release more flavors in a year than Baskin Robbins.


Technically they are breaking the law sending beans through the mail. It's a small risk, but one that could have their freedom taken away.

I agree the prices are high. In a legal landscape I'd expect them to me much more lower.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Technically they are breaking the law sending beans through the mail. It's a small risk, but one that could have their freedom taken away.
> 
> I agree the prices are high. In a legal landscape I'd expect them to me much more lower.


It'll be interesting to see how things change. Gen is right in saying that if you find a winner $100 is WELL worth the price x10. The problem is that I haven't found too many winners. Maybe my standards are too high??

I dunno. It's like a fucking disease though. As much as I like to bitch about it, I'm the first one standing in line for a good promo.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

All of what's been said sounds very true....

But how big is the one plant that is making seeds? & with today's market we see multiple bean drops by any said breeder,so that would mean at least 1-3 males may be used.
On let say 6 females,that's a lot of space/light..everything must be separate I would think?


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It'll be interesting to see how things change. Gen is right in saying that if you find a winner $100 is WELL worth the price x10. The problem is that I haven't found too many winners. Maybe my standards are too high??
> 
> I dunno. It's like a fucking disease though. As much as I like to bitch about it, I'm the first one standing in line for a good promo.


All day.
I have found things I like to keep around for a run or 2..but as far as a true,I don't want to lose this cut,I'd do just about anything to keep this cut<<< I have not found that yet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> True, but now we see places like NGR, California seed bank, Great Lakes genetics, dispensaries, etc all carrying American breeders. I don't see any big price breaks from these domestic seed banks where the threat of seized shipments doesn't exist.
> 
> So even factoring in a 100% mark up, they're still pulling in a minimum of $25,000 per plant.
> 
> I could see that kind of money being justified if there were years of working a line to F5 or more, but there isn't. These guys release more flavors in a year than Baskin Robbins.


These are all good points. I tossed some Phantom Cookies pollen on clone donors of PC, solos stash, chuckys bride, and fat grape cheese, and have probably 30 viable beans of each. That I'll likely never use, either, but if I'd made hundreds of each, that's 4 strains built off a Phantom Cookies male. Lots of companies make tons of cash selling much inferior products, I'm sure. 

However, I don't begrudge any se-ed seller his right to set his/her own prices. I probably priced my Fast Franklins too high, and still have the entire inventory.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> All of what's been said sounds very true....
> 
> But how big is the one plant that is making seeds? & with today's market we see multiple bean drops by any said breeder,so that would mean at least 1-3 males may be used.
> On let say 6 females,that's a lot of space/light..everything must be separate I would think?


I think risk is the biggest factor in determining price. I can't see over head being all that much. They don't have to carry much of a staff considering that almost all of the testing is done by growers that aren't on their payroll.

Maybe I'm missing some expenses, or maybe they don't necessarily receive 50% of what the pack is sold for. Seeing how Sannies operates, selling packs for $28 of lines that are typically worked, it makes me a little skeptical


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2014)

in the end you cant knock the hustle, spend ur money wisely


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2014)

jo-lean..
   sorry bout the crappy pics..i was in a hurry today


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> $25 before or after tax? After tax wouldn't be terrible, still to high once you've grown your own.
> 
> And I can certainly agree about growing better than what's in most shops.


After tax pretty good price , its my primary caregiver and they have some very good buds https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/altitude-organic-medicine?c=main here's their weedmaps


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Not bad at all then. Basically the same prices I charge if I'm not handing it out.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Technically they are breaking the law sending beans through the mail. It's a small risk, but one that could have their freedom taken away.
> 
> I agree the prices are high. In a legal landscape I'd expect them to me much more lower.


Cant speak for every one else but I been ilegal for a good bit lol just sayin


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Cant speak for every one else but I been ilegal for a good bit lol just sayin


Illegal just means higher value due to risk. I prefer to eliminate risks where I can hence why I'm legal


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

Being legal wasnt a real option till a short time ago for me

and technically its ALL illegal federally(edit ) in the usa that is


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Being legal wasnt a real option till a short time ago for me
> 
> and technically its ALL illegal federally(edit ) in the usa that is


Ya know what I meant 

It is very unlikely to be popped by feds compared to the state. Feds don't waste resources on small fry, unless they really want to.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

Lol yea I knew he he

but risk is ALWAYS a factor
not just the law but rippers, jealous friends, upset girlfriends ect. Edit fucking pests lol

but I handle risks every day at work its my job I can die if I dont


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep good company, no worry on rippers. They'd steal shit that I have insured so that wouldn't be as bad as losing my gals. One of those reasons I save parts of packs. 

Fuck pests. But I can handle those one way or another


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

On the rippers things agreed

I said in another post I only deal with 3 peeps no one else knows

never been robbed or busted (knock on wood)


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

Duende
  
  
Mendobreath x grape puff
 
 
 
 
  

Found a few balls on one of the Duende,on the lower growth...other than that,things are funky.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

Really considering pulling the trigger on Golden Gage. For those who grew it, any problems?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2014)

*Aloha Grape Stomper @ 4.5 weeks

     *


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 13, 2014)

Mad ham sold me on the gage next seed batch I gett will have some in there
I need some more sati leaning plants to add to the stable


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2014)

Them are looking very good @Flaming Pie ..
That 3rd pic,looks like the one I kept around.
What the smell like on them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> Them are looking very good @Flaming Pie ..
> That 3rd pic,looks like the one I kept around.
> What the smell like on them?


3rd pic is #2.

#1, #2 and #3 have a candy fruit smell. grape or plums is what it makes me think of. I have been eating alot of grapes and plums lately.

#4 is hard to place atm, I only have so many fingers to test with lol. I'll check tomorrow. Very excited to see how she does over the next week or so tho. Very chunky on her slender frame. Interesting. Also the frostiest of the bunch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice looking plants pie
Cherrypuff f2 #2


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Really considering pulling the trigger on Golden Gage. For those who grew it, any problems?


Absolutely none mate, like I said to m4k it felt very well tweaked and dialled in. Difference between phenos was negligible aside from longer flower times gave bigger buds, and very slight variation in bud structure. I think you will like the flavor as much as I do even though I doubt it will resemble the clone. They are very branchy, I topped and ended up having to shave quite a lot of weak branches it looked like a Merkin down there. I had them packed super dense too I was really asking for trouble. I got one ball way down but no BS it was DARK down there so I know that was my bad. Light feeders, vigorous growers, clone really easily even in flower.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Absolutely none mate, like I said to m4k it felt very well tweaked and dialled in. Difference between phenos was negligible aside from longer flower times gave bigger buds, and very slight variation in bud structure. I think you will like the flavor as much as I do even though I doubt it will resemble the clone. They are very branchy, I topped and ended up having to shave quite a lot of weak branches it looked like a Merkin down there. I had them packed super dense too I was really asking for trouble. I got one ball way down but no BS it was DARK down there so I know that was my bad. Light feeders, vigorous growers, clone really easily even in flower.


Good to know, thanks. I'm thinking I may just snap that up. From what my old caregiver who sourced it from Cali said the Golden Goat could give late male flowers so it would be better in the event it didn't, even if that means it's different doesn't mean it won't be fire.

See I always debate about keeping v. Removing lower fluff. I've noticed if canopy penetration is poor these things could happen.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Absolutely none mate, like I said to m4k it felt very well tweaked and dialled in. Difference between phenos was negligible aside from longer flower times gave bigger buds, and very slight variation in bud structure. I think you will like the flavor as much as I do even though I doubt it will resemble the clone. They are very branchy, I topped and ended up having to shave quite a lot of weak branches it looked like a Merkin down there. I had them packed super dense too I was really asking for trouble. I got one ball way down but no BS it was DARK down there so I know that was my bad. Light feeders, vigorous growers, clone really easily even in flower.


Golden goat the clone isn't a plant that likes to be topped, its a main cola plant with some very flimsy branches so if you top that all you get is tons of flimsy branches, untopped it grows pretty strong and a huge main cola.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Good to know, thanks. I'm thinking I may just snap that up. From what my old caregiver who sourced it from Cali said the Golden Goat could give late male flowers so it would be better in the event it didn't, even if that means it's different doesn't mean it won't be fire.
> 
> See I always debate about keeping v. Removing lower fluff. I've noticed if canopy penetration is poor these things could happen.


My clone gave male nanners at 63 days of flowering, no seeds at all too late for that so not really a problem.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 14, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> My clone gave male nanners at 63 days of flowering, no seeds at all too late for that so not really a problem.


I just experienced that with maple leaf indica. Took her 9 weeks, she probably could have been taken at 8 to be honest, and I found a few make preflowers. They were very small and unopened, but not something I particularly want to see on a plant. Can't tell if I took her too long, disturbed her light period (other plants were fine), or its just a genetic trait.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2014)

I will throw up some veg and flower pics so you can see i was pretty thorough...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will throw up some veg and flower pics so you can see i was pretty thorough...


Thanks and how many weeks did they go?


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Aloha Grape Stomper @ 4.5 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3292924 View attachment 3292926 View attachment 3292927 View attachment 3292925 View attachment 3292928 *


GGG is opening doors.wonder when that aloha GS is going to start making those available.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks and how many weeks did they go?


Eight weeks till harvest window opens, slowest one was just under 11. Anyhow this is what they ended up as topped at the third node:


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Eight weeks till harvest window opens, slowest one was just under 11. Anyhow this is what they ended up as topped at the third node:


Those look very nice. Not bad timing either. . Thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> GGG is opening doors.wonder when that aloha GS is going to start making those available.


 I think they already released the info to attitude and one other vender. So I imagine it will be available within the next couple months.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2014)

yo hammish.im done...next.
View attachment 3296990


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking good.

Mendobreath & greatfulbreath have very rock hard nugs,soft melon scents,and other strange smells.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

Nugs of the one Duende that put out a few balls
 
Very good pre smoke on this,I knew I should have put these in 7gal pots...time to try and reveg a few.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

1 of 7 mendobreath 
 
 
Pics of dry nugs soon as they are. Ready.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

Starting to kick it in gear....


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

(plat.bubba x joe og)

 
Got a few of these.long veg ahead.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3297003 View attachment 3297005 View attachment 3296991 View attachment 3296994 yo hammish.im done...next.
> View attachment 3296990 View attachment 3296991 View attachment 3296994


she looks killer bro, didn't stretch much eh?... My personal feelings are totally release worthy on the LT x Jo. Our mail system is moving again I should get all brochures out by the weekend


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> (plat.bubba x joe og)
> View attachment 3297249
> View attachment 3297251
> Got a few of these.long veg ahead.


Damn. That time of year where I can't have any younglings already  Screw summer heat.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 19, 2014)

View attachment 3297245
View attachment 3297246[/QUOTE]
have you used those co2 kits much and would you say they make a difference?good lookn plants guys.checkout this criminal +


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2014)

she did throw one nanner,but real late,and its been waaaay cold and dry...i found one on my sleeskunk also,but no biggie..
got 5 more veggin now


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

im running a sleestack /skunk to see what she's got.So far the leaves are super thin...but she in a 4 inch just so I can see the quality if I wanna run her in a 5 gallon.The dinafem og has no og smell yet...after hanging and cutting her and im wondering if it will come in the cure.Anyone know if rare dankness rugburn,scotts or dna's lemon og have the og smell and taste???


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> she did throw one nanner,but real late,and its been waaaay cold and dry...i found one on my sleeskunk also,but no biggie..
> got 5 more veggin now



Hey man how did you guys like the sleeskunk

I got a 10 pack as freebies Its not dna thinkin seedsman or seedism cant remember

what the flower time roughly?
and how did she grow more ind dom or sat dom


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey man how did you guys like the sleeskunk
> 
> I got a 10 pack as freebies Its not dna thinkin seedsman or seedism cant remember
> 
> ...


so far the one im testing is in a 4x4 inch so it wont put out much im checkn for quality and will know in 3 weeks.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

PRETTY sure this is the gage green thread fellas.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> so far the one im testing is in a 4x4 inch so it wont put out much im checkn for quality and will know in 3 weeks.


Nice thats what im always lookin for first. 
Quality


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey man how did you guys like the sleeskunk
> 
> I got a 10 pack as freebies Its not dna thinkin seedsman or seedism cant remember
> 
> ...


coldsmoke im thinking if you have anything else to grow id grow it and do sleestack when its your last option...it just seems average but who knows.if you do it go big container and clean all bottom and intermodal growth all the way to the top so you get just tops.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> PRETTY sure this is the gage green thread fellas.


sorry I was just thrown out an answer.as far as gage green goes my daybreaker and mindscape will be showing in a few weeks.i have 2 phenos of both and im using a daybreaker male to pollinate a nirvana aurora and a cali connection Ogesiel.YAY.ok there's some GGG foray Mr. moustache.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Heyfinn how did you guys like the sleeskunk
> 
> I got a 10 pack as freebies Its not dna thinkin seedsman or seedism cant remember
> 
> ...


mine is dna..ten weks,big yeild,funk..sat buzz,growth,indica structure with sat growth...im keepin her for a bit..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

a


mr mustache said:


> PRETTY sure this is the gage green thread fellas.


and a public forum..


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> sorry I was just thrown out an answer.as far as gage green goes my daybreaker and mindscape will be showing in a few weeks.i have 2 phenos of both and im using a daybreaker male to pollinate a nirvana aurora and a cali connection Ogesiel.YAY.ok there's some GGG foray Mr. moustache.


Guess I'll forgive you. This time.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> a
> and a public forum..


Wasn't talkin to you.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> a
> and a pubic forum..


Light edit.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

wasnt caring..please change your avatar..eddies dead,have some respect.


mr mustache said:


> Light edit.





mr mustache said:


> Wasn't talkin to you.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> wasnt caring..please change your avatar..eddies dead,have some respect.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL.

That was cute.

Talk about junk logic.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well douche bag,he was a friend,and youre disrespectful..unlike you though im gonna respect hammish and go back to the thread...


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Well douche bag,he was a friend,and youre disrespectful..unlike you though im gonna respect hammish and go back to the thread...


You mean you'll go back to talking about DNA sleestack skunk? Ok. Great.

You were TOTALLY the only one to know Fast Eddie. You have no clue who he was to me.



GGG testers starting to do they thang.

Aren't you a tweeker anyway?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

i s


mr mustache said:


> You mean you'll go back to talking about DNA sleestack skunk? Ok. Great.
> 
> You were TOTALLY the only one to know Fast Eddie. You have no clue who he was to me.
> View attachment 3297863
> ...


im sure you were his favorite custie...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

not a tweaker..im a proud spunion..lots better than being schwag-family
isnt phish touring..shouldnt you be eating old pizza from russo?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Whats junk? @rory420420 is dead on ....You kno what you need?


Are you his boyfriend?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm his unborn embryo.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> some fam u are..spunions eat L,not smoke meth with your crew...


 Yeah. I know what they CLAIM. I also know what those tweekers DO.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

tweaker dope 
aka JO-LEAN,aka Lemon thai X ogjo


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3297877 tweaker dope
> aka JO-LEAN,aka Lemon thai X ogjoView attachment 3297877


There ya go!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 20, 2014)

im not mad,my dopes greener than yours,and we agree phish sucks ..so why u keep going to their shows?..oh..i know...the itchy scratchy...


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

Guess your dope is greener. Mines purpler.

Not mad either. At least we can agree Phish sucks. Peace.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Guess I'll forgive you. This time.


goddamnit this is a christain forum!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> sorry I was just thrown out an answer.as far as gage green goes my daybreaker and mindscape will be showing in a few weeks.i have 2 phenos of both and im using a daybreaker male to pollinate a nirvana aurora and a cali connection Ogesiel.YAY.ok there's some GGG foray Mr. moustache.


LOL. I was honestly totally kidding to you and then some other people got upset. Guess not everything translate on the internet

Peace Daybreaker


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3297880 View attachment 3297881 View attachment 3297884
> Guess your dope is greener. Mines purpler.
> 
> Not mad either. At least we can agree Phish sucks. Peace.


whoa is that in or out?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> whoa is that in or out?


In.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> LOL. I was honestly totally kidding to you and then some other people got upset. Guess not everything translate on the internet
> 
> Peace Daybreaker


yeah I get in trouble all the time.anyways so is that a gage strain and if so which one?Im running mindscape and the daybreaker.so insane!!!!! whats your secret???


----------



## junglesmacks (Nov 20, 2014)

You boys ever seen purple spotted trichs before?

Gage Green Group - D Cure - Just harvested at 9.5 weeks under 2 x P600 PlatinumLED grow lights.. 

Check this out.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3297877 tweaker dope
> aka JO-LEAN,aka Lemon thai X ogjoView attachment 3297877


Like I said, I ain't mad. I like your passion. But if that's what you're gonna post to say "my dope is greener"....LOL. I see 2 dried nanners and shit looks EH. Apparently you don't know who ya fuckin with. If you want to have a bud shot contest let's start a thread. PROMISE I'll win.


----------



## junglesmacks (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/229992-tavosvo-s-2x-platinumled-p600-high-brix-garden-10.html#post2302679


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

junglesmacks said:


> You boys ever seen purple spotted trichs before?
> 
> Gage Green Group - D Cure - Just harvested at 9.5 weeks under 2 x P600 PlatinumLED grow lights..
> 
> Check this out.


Only on Goji Lights one pheno from bodhi. Trippiest shit I've seen. I think I read it's actually purple chlorophyll (more like borophyll lol) being leached into the trich from plant matter. Could be making that up. haha. Either way shit looks GREAT man!


----------



## junglesmacks (Nov 20, 2014)

Dude. I've seen some shit.. but purple spotted trichs? Does look like some kind of plant matter being leached up.. but god damn.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Like I said, I ain't mad. I like your passion. But if that's what you're gonna post to say "my dope is greener"....LOL. I see 2 dried nanners and shit looks EH. Apparently you don't know who ya fuckin with. If you want to have a bud shot contest let's start a thread. PROMISE I'll win.


Boy, you've really got some spunk to ya mr stache. I guess I mistook you for some old, peace loving hippie.

I just can't place it right now, but you remind me of another forum member. 

Hmmmmm.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

mendodawg gave me purp trichs


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Boy, you've really got some spunk to ya mr stache. I guess I mistook you for some old, peace loving hippie.
> 
> I just can't place it right now, but you remind me of another forum member .


Richard Simmons?


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2014)

Crazy house tonite


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 20, 2014)

Just popped my last 6 daybreaker seeds had a 6/6 germ rate but one was a little slower and my girlfriend decided to squeeze the shit outta it and killed it so I got 5 good seeds in the ground and 1 headband haze hope this batch turns out better than last.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video):


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Richard Simmons?


I've actually met him. Dude's completely insane.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Boy, you've really got some spunk to ya mr stache. I guess I mistook you for some old, peace loving hippie.
> 
> I just can't place it right now, but you remind me of another forum member.
> 
> Hmmmmm.


I am an old peace loving hippy. Want some LSD? I've been sending many mail bombs.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3297880 View attachment 3297881 View attachment 3297884
> Guess your dope is greener. Mines purpler.
> 
> Not mad either. At least we can agree Phish sucks. Peace.


dude what strain is that or is it a secret???im hoping it s a mindscape.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

im gonna guess that cv eccw?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

@greenghost420 wrong. This is. A lot of my strains turn purple from cold weath. And they always frosty. Close tho!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

very pretty!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> very pretty!


Thank you friend. I see your pretty flowers too!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3297880 View attachment 3297881 View attachment 3297884
> Guess your dope is greener. Mines purpler.
> 
> Not mad either. At least we can agree Phish sucks. Peace.


your leaves are purple,not your bud..feed correctly and it wont happen,and your leaves wont curl like your upper lip is now...guess the itchy scratchy causes delusions and colorblindess.
this is purple bud...see ya later,rusty the crustie custie.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2014)

mr mustache: 11074509 said:


> Like I said, I ain't mad. I like your passion. But if that's what you're gonna post to say "my dope is greener"....LOL. I see 2 dried nanners and shit looks EH. Apparently you don't know who ya fuckin with. If you want to have a bud shot contest let's start a thread. PROMISE I'll win.


you seen one nanner,on fresh bud..not dried.og tendency.
ill never lower my standards for you to raise yours...nor get in a AAA contest with a cub league ball club.
typical phish lot kid and ego...my ballons are better,i been mailing acid,let me criticize everything so i feel better bout my schwag ass fam...tsk tsk...didnt the A-campers teach you respect?


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

^ Por favor....can you identify the plants when posting these? And encourage others? I need to know what I'm admiring.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2014)

That be one of the mendobreath x grape puff
Few good phenos as far as growth and all that...have yet to smoke these,but the one that put out a few low hanging balls,the smoke on that one is very strong,but a strange strong..my boy says it made him super noodles in the head..with a narco body feel.


----------



## TrimmersDlite (Nov 21, 2014)

Lookn top notch Genuity!... That mendo looks better than the duende so far... Which strain you liking better growth wise?.. Smoke wise so far?


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2014)

TrimmersDlite said:


> Lookn top notch Genuity!... That mendo looks better than the duende so far... Which strain you liking better growth wise?.. Smoke wise so far?


I like the growth of the mendobreath,I think her smoke will be on point.
If I had to keep just one around,it be the mendobreath


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> your leaves are purple,not your bud..feed correctly and it wont happen,and your leaves wont curl like your upper lip is now...guess the itchy scratchy causes delusions and colorblindess.
> this is purple bud...see ya later,rusty the crustie custie.View attachment 3298173


LOL. Really? you're a fucking idiot. Now I KNOW you're full of shit.

Like I said we can make a thread anytime. Me vs. You. I'll win EASY. If not go smoke your hermied ass bud. I grow pretty much only OG's and I don't get nanners. Back to your meth pipe. Eddie would be disappointed. Except he never knew ya.
Peace poser.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> you seen one nanner,on fresh bud..not dried.og tendency.
> ill never lower my standards for you to raise yours...nor get in a AAA contest with a cub league ball club.
> typical phish lot kid and ego...my ballons are better,i been mailing acid,let me criticize everything so i feel better bout my schwag ass fam...tsk tsk...didnt the A-campers teach you respect?View attachment 3298175


The meth has fried your brain. Balloons? Are you in high school?

Of course you won't have a contest. You're a bitch and you know you'll lose. Period.

A-campers? What the fuck is that? Fuck hippies. You got the wroooooong guy.

MAYBE someday you'll save up enough money from your balloons to move out of mom's basement? Or is it a shitty RV you live in. Fuck off. Got deemster to make.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> The meth has fried your brain. Balloons? Are you in high school?
> 
> Of course you won't have a contest. You're a bitch and you know you'll lose. Period.
> 
> ...


shows wat you know..EDDIE WAS AN A-CAMPER..fucking custie...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 22, 2014)

micha says hello...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video):


I almost died choking on my bong thank you very much kind sir.


mr mustache said:


> I am an old peace loving hippy. Want some LSD? I've been sending many mail bombs.


You, Sir, have long ago left the reservation. It has reached a point where nobody particularly cares if you put out good info or not Brekfist. Like a stuck record man. 'Don't know who you are fucking with' is probably a hrase only used in movies and by teenagers with rich daddies idk man not like anybody cares who anybody is around here. Not to be funny but wow man try smoke some dope, relax, doesn't seem like you ever touch the stuff to me so fukin uptight


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You, Sir, have long ago left the reservation. It has reached a point where nobody particularly cares if you put out good info or not Brekfist. Like a stuck record man. 'Don't know who you are fucking with' is probably a hrase only used in movies and by teenagers with rich daddies idk man not like anybody cares who anybody is around here. Not to be funny but wow man try smoke some dope, relax, doesn't seem like you ever touch the stuff to me so fukin uptight


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2014)

Still waiting for my daybreakers to break the surface , i'm pretty excited I am hoping for a real chemdawg heavy phenol.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I almost died choking on my bong thank you very much kind sir.
> You, Sir, have long ago left the reservation. It has reached a point where nobody particularly cares if you put out good info or not Brekfist. Like a stuck record man. 'Don't know who you are fucking with' is probably a hrase only used in movies and by teenagers with rich daddies idk man not like anybody cares who anybody is around here. Not to be funny but wow man try smoke some dope, relax, doesn't seem like you ever touch the stuff to me so fukin uptight


Thank you! I thought it was funny and fit for the situation


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2014)

Readying to be trimmed 
 
 
Duende 
 
Pinesol fuel funktasic


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2014)

Strain?


genuity said:


> Readying to be trimmed
> View attachment 3299031
> View attachment 3299032
> Duende
> ...


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Strain?


*Duende*=GReatfulbreath x grape puff


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I almost died choking on my bong thank you very much kind sir.
> You, Sir, have long ago left the reservation. It has reached a point where nobody particularly cares if you put out good info or not Brekfist. Like a stuck record man. 'Don't know who you are fucking with' is probably a hrase only used in movies and by teenagers with rich daddies idk man not like anybody cares who anybody is around here. Not to be funny but wow man try smoke some dope, relax, doesn't seem like you ever touch the stuff to me so fukin uptight


HOLY BALLS Mad! I mean; MY GAWDS! I seem to remember you throwing a temper tantrum for Brekfist on here."Oh my What a grower!" I don't recall that feeling ever being reciprocated. Don't you have a Giraffe costume to put on?

And what's with the fake Amos friendship? I seem to recall you REALLY wanting his address. To send him beans right?

You guys should see Mad on the other site. Telling everyone how he battled all the trolls on here but they have no idea who they were dealing with. Good stuff.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 23, 2014)

The hate is real


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

shit rots from the head down over here...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 23, 2014)

Day 41 of flower Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Day 41 of flower Aloha Grape Stomper


Nice plants pie
I have the last two of the goji seed in flower now. I have 5 of the 6 fems in clones and will make my final selection, but they are all great


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice pie..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

hey @madhamish,
gonna be a good new years..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

btw,she clones goooood...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

seriously,you got issues dude..first wanna beat me up,then wanna take me to your man shack and wrastle...
seek.help.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> seriously,you got issues dude..first wanna beat me up,then wanna take me to your man shack and wrastle...
> seek.help.


Like I said. If you're a dude I apologize. The meme's confused me.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

here dude,if you want snow covered balls...


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 23, 2014)

Good battle kinda like when I said the word "gun"
lol
Sorry for the interuption


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> HOLY BALLS Mad! I mean; MY GAWDS! I seem to remember you throwing a temper tantrum for Brekfist on here."Oh my What a grower!" I don't recall that feeling ever being reciprocated. Don't you have a Giraffe costume to put on?
> 
> And what's with the fake Amos friendship? I seem to recall you REALLY wanting his address. To send him beans right?
> 
> You guys should see Mad on the other site. Telling everyone how he battled all the trolls on here but they have no idea who they were dealing with. Good stuff.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Like I said. If you're a dude I apologize. The meme's confused me.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 24, 2014)

So far germ rates have not been the greatest for my gage seeds, one out of five have broken the surface. As opposed to two for two of different seeds, hoping they pop thru the coco tonight I know my technique is right so could be weaker seeds. Hoping for the best still.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2014)

I just put 24 seeds in soil,got 100% germ....must be good seeds...IMO


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2014)

what strain yoda


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 24, 2014)

@greenghost420 Daybreaker


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2014)

ok i had shitty germ on mendodawg, ended up at 5 of 10 i think. hope urs pull thru


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2014)

I germ in a paper towel. Once the shell splits I pop em in soil. I like to catch em before the root tip emerges.

That way I know they germed. 

Soil too wet, too compact, or soil too dry can kill seedlings. So if they germed but didnt show above ground I know I did something wrong.

6/6 Cherry Puff 10 x Joseph germed just fine.


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2014)

Mendobreath x grape puff 
 
Pre trimming 
 
Trimmed 
 
Intoxicating cheese like smell,jar time.
Got a few other nugs I'll post up soon.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I germ in a paper towel. Once the shell splits I pop em in soil. I like to catch em before the root tip emerges.
> 
> That way I know they germed.
> 
> ...


Same method I use, these just are slow to pop thru now I got 4/5 thru but they are kinda weak compared to the other seeds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2014)

One of my seedlings actually pushed itself out of the soil. Like out out.
Had to rebury it. I can see it poking through now. Hope it makes it all the way.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath x grape puff
> View attachment 3301065.


Man, you could just wrap that basket up and make somebodies Christmas a special one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, you could just wrap that basket up and make somebodies Christmas a special one.


Would be the best gift ever


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2014)

Plat.bubba x Jo og
 
Very compacted growth on these,gonna be rock hard frosty nugs,on totem pole plants.
Already getting chocolate/coffee/toffee scents


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> Plat.bubba x Jo og
> View attachment 3301475
> Very compacted growth on these,gonna be rock hard frosty nugs,on totem pole plants.
> Already getting chocolate/coffee/toffee scents


Omg... That sounds right up my ally.

Hope it turns out epic. I am tuned in!.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2014)

All 6 seedlings are perky and above soil!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> All 6 seedlings are perky and above soil!


 hey fp, you have any flowering pix of the grape stompers girl?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> hey fp, you have any flowering pix of the grape stompers girl?


The BX? I am away from home but you can search my haven thread or check my thread on gage forum.

I'll look for the link to direct pics later today.

Those BX are good smoke tho. Love you man!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.stonerhaven.com/topic/3135-f-p-nursery-room/page-41


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 27, 2014)

Just ordered my ALOHA GrapeStomper from Cannazon! I'm actually stoked they teamed up with the Hazeman to do a pheno hunt . Collaborating is always good for us growers ! Shows who really cares IMO about the selection process and breeding . Can't wait to pop em !


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 2, 2014)

jo-LEAN
murder.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 2, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3298065
> @greenghost420 wrong. This is. A lot of my strains turn purple from cold weath. And they always frosty. Close tho!


holy minoli so your not givn up what she is?


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 2, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Just ordered my ALOHA GrapeStomper from Cannazon! I'm actually stoked they teamed up with the Hazeman to do a pheno hunt . Collaborating is always good for us growers ! Shows who really cares IMO about the selection process and breeding . Can't wait to pop em !


I know I saw those were available but my ol lady sais I have a seed buying problem.Are there SBA meetings anywhere...LOL


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Day 41 of flower Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 2, 2014)

Day 50 of 12/12 Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Day 50 of 12/12 Aloha Grape Stomper
> 
> View attachment 3305466 View attachment 3305467 View attachment 3305468 View attachment 3305469 View attachment 3305470


nice looking faginas Pie!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow....seeing your pics pie,of them AGS...shows how shitty I did with them...so happy I got a clone of one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Day 50 of 12/12 Aloha Grape Stomper
> 
> View attachment 3305466 View attachment 3305467 View attachment 3305468 View attachment 3305469 View attachment 3305470


That is fantastic pie!


----------



## TrimmersDlite (Dec 2, 2014)

Daaaayyyuum Flamming Pie!... well done!! sorry if you addressed this already but are you in a 4x4 w/1000watt?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Day 50 of 12/12 Aloha Grape Stomper
> 
> View attachment 3305466 View attachment 3305467 View attachment 3305468 View attachment 3305469 View attachment 3305470


How to comment without swearing... Those colas at the back look lovemakingly epic creator-damn.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> jo-LEAN
> murder.
> View attachment 3305136


Stop putting your trichs on steroids! Can't beat mountain herb for frost that's for sure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I germ in a paper towel. Once the shell splits I pop em in soil. I like to catch em before the root tip emerges.
> 
> That way I know they germed.
> 
> ...


you do get those corkscrew sprouts and the ones with a round root tip that will never go anywhere, so unless you dig them up no way to tell if error was yours. I had one seedling try grow upside down no BS. Was the last time I got Dutch gear that was just wrong. Hooooray for Greenhouse.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Stop putting your trichs on steroids! Can't beat mountain herb for frost that's for sure.


shes going in the tent this go round..co2,the works...


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> you do get those corkscrew sprouts and the ones with a round root tip that will never go anywhere, so unless you dig them up no way to tell if error was yours. I had one seedling try grow upside down no BS. Was the last time I got Dutch gear that was just wrong. Hooooray for Greenhouse.


oh man you called it.i was just trying to fix one this morn .Rare D rugburn seed.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 3, 2014)

4 out of 6 daybreaker seeds have popped, growing slowly compared to my other seeds but hopefully things change when they get bigger. Medium is gold label coco-coir lighting system is a 4 light T5 with 6500k bulbs. Have not fed nutrients yet soon they will get week 1 of my advanced nutrients schedule.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 3, 2014)

im workn two db phenos right now.they ont look as good as the mindscape but im hoping they will in the end.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2014)

TrimmersDlite said:


> Daaaayyyuum Flamming Pie!... well done!! sorry if you addressed this already but are you in a 4x4 w/1000watt?


4x4 w/600 watt


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> nice looking faginas Pie!!!!!!!!


 I am the fagina master


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2014)

Platinum bubba x joe og f2
 

The more sativa plant,is skunk91 x 91chem sk va


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am the fagina master


Fine and well, but I am the Beaver King lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> 4 out of 6 daybreaker seeds have popped, growing slowly compared to my other seeds but hopefully things change when they get bigger. Medium is gold label coco-coir lighting system is a 4 light T5 with 6500k bulbs. Have not fed nutrients yet soon they will get week 1 of my advanced nutrients schedule.


Daybreaker is not, repeat, NOT the fastest out the gate. Let them do their thing, they are a little finangly but all worth it for that bud. EDIT: m4k saved my summer. Knowing the absurd conditions that can exist in a summer flower room over here, I volunteered my space to some stress tests. The girls will be put through their paces, temps are going to hit 110 and drop no lower than 85 for a patch there. It is full on mite season by then too they become pretty badass. No clie what humidity is going to be like this year our rain pattern has gone berserk. So Cherry AK x Jo and PKOG x GSOG hitting the shotglass tonight, then powering up the veg area again (muahahahahaha yeah baby) then off to the torture chamber. First four weeks will be normal and relaxed for them, come new years it gets hairy...


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2014)

Both of them will do well in the heat...

Ch.ak x Jo og is on fine crossing....talk about a breather for the chem/og/sour smokers..

Pk og x gsog is another I did a shit job with,bad bulbs,bad soil,bad memories.....but I seen the GPP.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Daybreaker is not, repeat, NOT the fastest out the gate. Let them do their thing, they are a little finangly but all worth it for that bud. EDIT: m4k saved my summer. Knowing the absurd conditions that can exist in a summer flower room over here, I volunteered my space to some stress tests. The girls will be put through their paces, temps are going to hit 110 and drop no lower than 85 for a patch there. It is full on mite season by then too they become pretty badass. No clie what humidity is going to be like this year our rain pattern has gone berserk. So Cherry AK x Jo and PKOG x GSOG hitting the shotglass tonight, then powering up the veg area again (muahahahahaha yeah baby) then off to the torture chamber. First four weeks will be normal and relaxed for them, come new years it gets hairy...


We're both popping shit at the same time...
Strike over?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> you do get those corkscrew sprouts and the ones with a round root tip that will never go anywhere, so unless you dig them up no way to tell if error was yours. I had one seedling try grow upside down no BS. Was the last time I got Dutch gear that was just wrong. Hooooray for Greenhouse.


I dug up one of the two duds and it was like leafs under the soil but so weak it cant grow upwards. And I didn't bury it too deep it was the same as the others. Good to hear its not the fastest out of the gate ive had other strains that once they got to veg period grew very vigorously but had slow out of the gate traits like these daybreakers do. As for nutrient tolerances do the daybreakers tend to be a sensitive strain? The reason I ask is I notice a lot of the pine sol smelling ones can be nute sensitive my skywalker OG barely uses any nutes but its straight gas.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 4, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am the fagina master


I know I spelled it wrong...but I was like fuckit it sounded original..hahaha


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Daybreaker is not, repeat, NOT the fastest out the gate. Let them do their thing, they are a little finangly but all worth it for that bud. EDIT: m4k saved my summer. Knowing the absurd conditions that can exist in a summer flower room over here, I volunteered my space to some stress tests. The girls will be put through their paces, temps are going to hit 110 and drop no lower than 85 for a patch there. It is full on mite season by then too they become pretty badass. No clie what humidity is going to be like this year our rain pattern has gone berserk. So Cherry AK x Jo and PKOG x GSOG hitting the shotglass tonight, then powering up the veg area again (muahahahahaha yeah baby) then off to the torture chamber. First four weeks will be normal and relaxed for them, come new years it gets hairy...


Ha at first thought you were calling me dingy then I got it....fuck yeah!!I agree with you though cuz my ywo DB are lookn good but at first they were like you say.come on baby!!!


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 4, 2014)

p.s. I ll post a couple of my DB and my mindscape tomorrow see what you think???


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> We're both popping shit at the same time...
> Strike over?


Still like 50/50 if anything I drop in the mail makes it, but much to my surprise I got two sets of testers in while getting no domestic mail. But yeah seasonal workers hired and the postal service is moving ahead, they are normally quite good, so good couriers are losing money the post office speed service is just as fast and waaaay cheaper. Should be back to normal soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 5, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I dug up one of the two duds and it was like leafs under the soil but so weak it cant grow upwards. And I didn't bury it too deep it was the same as the others. Good to hear its not the fastest out of the gate ive had other strains that once they got to veg period grew very vigorously but had slow out of the gate traits like these daybreakers do. As for nutrient tolerances do the daybreakers tend to be a sensitive strain? The reason I ask is I notice a lot of the pine sol smelling ones can be nute sensitive my skywalker OG barely uses any nutes but its straight gas.


Not as sensitive as a Bubba but not very needy especially when young. I'd say pretty tolerant mine went into my standard mix back then, which was a bit hot and no issues. No fade either I was really chasing the green like a maniac. Only had one run, total fail on my clones so not the most experienced with the type tbh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 5, 2014)

who had breakout first, gage or hazeman?


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 5, 2014)

Say aloha !!!!!!! I'm posting here and the general growing forum . Thank you GGG


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Say aloha !!!!!!! I'm posting here and the general growing forum . Thank you GGG


Nice....


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 5, 2014)

Daybreaker starting to spit some tops.Crystals already pretty good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 5, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> Daybreaker starting to spit some tops.Crystals already pretty good.View attachment 3307611


Very nice, what do you call that phenotype?


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2014)

Duende 
 
 
 
The last pic,I made f2s..very rank phenolfound.

Mendobreath x grape puff
 
 
 
Lovely smoke and taste and high/stone..

Made f2s with a few of these also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mb x gp looks very nice. I wouldn't pass up a doobie of any ofthem. Great job G!


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 6, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Very nice, what do you call that phenotype?


there are two and I just callm db6/9 for now.these are the plants from the seeds and I have them cloned already.Once they finish and I smokem i'll know the where the geno and phenos lay.would be great if I had one oger and one chem.I need to take some pics of the mindscape tomorrow and i'll postm up.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 6, 2014)

That's kinda what I am looking for too I would like one chem dominate pheno and one OG dom pheno . My seedlings are starting to look nice a lot healthier now than day 1. Vegging under a T5 for now.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 6, 2014)

yeah lets hope for better cloning in the future.Mindscape has fatter darker leaves than the DB and hoping for its two phenos also.Wonder if they will ever bring back the stomper????gotta have it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 6, 2014)

I've smoked the grape stomper it was good but I like the taste of chemdawg over it, the pine sol taste is my fav I am running a skywalker OG that is pure pine sol too and I got a plant of unknown origins (bag seed of razzleberry) that smells like orange juice and diesel and the best bud structure I have ever seen. I didn't take clones of her but I think I may try a reveg after I harvest top buds in about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 6, 2014)

dont be afraid to clone a bud. if it roots before harvest then u can harvest everything and already be revegging...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath x grape puff
> 
> View attachment 3307699


That is one of the best looking buds I have ever seen.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That is one of the best looking buds I have ever seen.


She looks even better busted up..


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> She looks even better busted up..


whats the mendobreath x grape puff called?or is that the name?


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> whats the mendobreath x grape puff called?or is that the name?


I still got to give my smoke report...so no name yet.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> I still got to give my smoke report...so no name yet.


WAIT so you made this from your own ggg seeds and made a new strain?i cant find it in GGG list of strains.


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> WAIT so you made this from your own ggg seeds and made a new strain?i cant find it in GGG list of strains.


No..this is a GGG cross

It's just still in testing.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 7, 2014)

ah si senor.Is this your first ggg test grow?


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> ah si senor.Is this your first ggg test grow?


Nah,been growing with/for them for a few years now...


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> Nah,been growing with/for them for a few years now...


have you ever done the daybreaker or the minscape?Got some flight 813 freebis also.havent sprouted them yet.any perception on any of these is appreciated.


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> have you ever done the daybreaker or the minscape?Got some flight 813 freebis also.havent sprouted them yet.any perception on any of these is appreciated.


That's my pic for the mindscape...
Very nice plants..

Never did the day breaker or the f813


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> That's my pic for the mindscape...View attachment 3309003
> Very nice plants..
> 
> Never did the day breaker or the f813


STFU!!!!the prettiest bud I've ever seen.....man now I have a lot of work to do to make THAT happen.right on!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 7, 2014)

I ordered some freedom baby regs.. will be my first ever gage green..

I mainly ordered it to get a cbd male. im sure ill enjoy the ladies as well tho.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> have you ever done the daybreaker or the minscape?Got some flight 813 freebis also.havent sprouted them yet.any perception on any of these is appreciated.


Go look up Gen's threads on the Gage forum. Unreal. I think his pics are on like half the packs too lol...


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Go look up Gen's threads on the Gage forum. Unreal. I think his pics are on like half the packs too lol...


Yep my daybreaker pack had a picture of what the bud looks like, pretty nice if ya ask me. And I really liked how the package was sealed and you could really tell it was a breeder pack not tampered with.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 8, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep my daybreaker pack had a picture of what the bud looks like, pretty nice if ya ask me. And I really liked how the package was sealed and you could really tell it was a breeder pack not tampered with.


yeah I was worried for a minute about that too.got mine through a very stressful month from highlife seeds...now that I see and smell both daybreaker and mindscapes I know they are what they're supposed to be.I actually tried bcbuddepot and nirvana seeds...such a dissapointment.and if I hadn't joined these forums I'd still be growing my clone cookie from my local club which is great but low yielder.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2014)

*@8 weeks Aloha Grape Stomper

      *


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn Pie.....very nice....


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2014)

damn pie,you sure know how to treat a lady......


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Damn Pie.....very nice....





genuity said:


> damn pie,you sure know how to treat a lady......


What they said ^ @Flaming Pie


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *@8 weeks Aloha Grape Stomper
> 
> View attachment 3310261 View attachment 3310262 View attachment 3310263 View attachment 3310264 View attachment 3310265 View attachment 3310266 *


holy smoke!!!!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *@8 weeks Aloha Grape Stomper
> 
> View attachment 3310261 View attachment 3310262 View attachment 3310263 View attachment 3310264 View attachment 3310265 View attachment 3310266 *


Add Donkey Dick Master to the Vagina Master !!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> damn pie,you sure know how to treat a lady......


That she does. I have a hunch she knows how to treat a man too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That she does. I have a hunch she knows how to treat a man too.


Hahahahahaha laaaaame


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2014)

Platinum bubba x joe og f1

 
 
  
Super smoke,low yields....I made these f2s with the plant above.

Platinum bubba x joe og f2
 
 
So,I put these in 7 & 5 gal bags,with LOS..they have been vegging under 2 315watt LEC
They should flower under DE bulbs.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Platinum bubba x joe og f1
> 
> View attachment 3311037
> View attachment 3311042
> ...


nice looking bubba.getm big in them bigger pots I reckon.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Platinum bubba x joe og f1
> 
> View attachment 3311037
> View attachment 3311042
> ...


Damn G, beautiful......


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2014)

Next round..


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2014)

Blackberry kush x gsog
Mendobreath(1) x Jo og
& I may pop this pack
GSC x ssChem king

Booming..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know the strain, it was from a Good Idea pack.







but GODDAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7 weeks into flower and its running for the finish


----------



## fieldhand (Dec 16, 2014)

NGR sold some rare ggg stuff recently and a friend was lucky enough to land Apogee and Grateful Puff. When these came they are not in breeders packs but are in those round plastic seed holders with the strain name written on them in black perm marker. Did anyone else see either of these a
Strains from NGR and did they come the same way?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2014)

fieldhand said:


> NGR sold some rare ggg stuff recently and a friend was lucky enough to land Apogee and Grateful Puff. When these came they are not in breeders packs but are in those round plastic seed holders with the strain name written on them in black perm marker. Did anyone else see either of these a
> Strains from NGR and did they come the same way?


I saw them listed on the site but I didn't get any so I don't know how the pack looks but from what your saying sounds like how they give out the testers or limited strains. There should be no worries about the beans as NGR is very legit and I've got many beans from them


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I don't know the strain, it was from a Good Idea pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are lookng might good. If you can get some nice clear pix of what they look like maybe Gen or Hamish could help distinguish the strain. Would be good to know what you have


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 16, 2014)

So im sticking to two Daybreakers 6 & 9.I don't know or remember if I mentioned that im using a mix of 3 different daybreaker males to pollinate a ultimate purp,ogesiel and criminal+.Taking pics sometime this week and will showm here.One has this crazy long stemmed leaf that shoots out 8-9 inches everywhere and the calyx's are weird,almost m-39 like.i dunno maybe yall can shed some light GENUITY!!!!!!maybe i'll take some tonight.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Those are lookng might good. If you can get some nice clear pix of what they look like maybe Gen or Hamish could help distinguish the strain. Would be good to know what you have














thanks for any input as to strain, knowing its next to impossible


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2014)

fieldhand said:


> NGR sold some rare ggg stuff recently and a friend was lucky enough to land Apogee and Grateful Puff. When these came they are not in breeders packs but are in those round plastic seed holders with the strain name written on them in black perm marker. Did anyone else see either of these a
> Strains from NGR and did they come the same way?


Is it this super angular writing with like zero round edges? That would be m4k you can tell if he marked something a mile away...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thanks for any input as to strain, knowing its next to impossible


Whatever it is it looks crazy as all get out... Nice


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2014)

thanks, MH after 6 years of growing I think I have my soil/nute + genetics combo dialed in...lol 6 years..sheesh


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 17, 2014)

Practice make perfect


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 17, 2014)

can anyone see this calyx structure on this daybreaker?anyone else get this phenol?It has the really long leaf stems.i'll post another pic.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 17, 2014)

This phenol has super long stems.Daybreaker #6.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think your plants need calmag dude...


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 17, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thanks for any input as to strain, knowing its next to impossible


Yo whatever strain this is I can def say she is a beauty. Super frosty!!! The crazy thing is she hasn't even begun to really swell yet so the fun is just beginning. Awesome picture taking too bro. Can't wait to get my new camera since my old one broke. Hopefully this beautiful lady can get distinguished so I we can call her by name like gentleman should


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2014)

Id call her yaya

Cause she is just divine....


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2014)

My daybreakers are sooooooo slow to grow, all the other seedlings are already transplanted and are in veg, these daybreakers are still what I consider a seedling and not vegging yet, really not hoping this is a precursor to how strong these genetics are because I paid like 150$ for these and could have got a lot of clones from the dispensary for that price.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2014)

Put these *mountain gorilla (plat.bubba x joe og)f2s *in 12/12


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 18, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo whatever strain this is I can def say she is a beauty. Super frosty!!! The crazy thing is she hasn't even begun to really swell yet so the fun is just beginning. Awesome picture taking too bro. Can't wait to get my new camera since my old one broke. Hopefully this beautiful lady can get distinguished so I we can call her by name like gentleman should


Thanks, I love picture taking
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-current-grows-continues.389490/ this is my main growing thread

and my regular picture thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/nikon-d3100-by-joc.661112/

I would like to tell the strain so I know what I have as far as lineage in the background/pheno waiting to pop up, but honestly if most GGG grow and look like this one, I am sold.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> Put these *mountain gorilla (plat.bubba x joe og)f2s *in 12/12
> View attachment 3315463


Jo vs the volcano? Lol...I see jo for sure...nice!


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone grow the Daybreaker and get structure like this?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2014)

@daybreaker That is a strange bud structure there looks very fluffy with a lot of leaf.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 19, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> @daybreaker That is a strange bud structure there looks very fluffy with a lot of leaf.


I just wanna know what lineage this comes from?The smell is sour.Is the chem D sour?


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 19, 2014)

This one looks exactly like the bud on their website.Little calyxes growing out.But this other phenol is a trip.i love the look of the other one...but I may keep both to play with them a bit.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 19, 2014)

ok I found this other ggg the sugartown express...it has similar structure and I see a bit of this with all the joseph og's crosses.So its all good.Thinkn this phenol has the structure of the Joseph and the smell of the chem D.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2014)

That leafy looking pheno is gonna yield. My Salvation and Cornerstone keepers all stack like this, tall and thin then kaPOW... don't even think anything about her till the end she's gonna surprise you big time.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That leafy looking pheno is gonna yield. My Salvation and Cornerstone keepers all stack like this, tall and thin then kaPOW... don't even think anything about her till the end she's gonna surprise you big time.


THATS what im talkn bout.so you know bout this structure I see?!?!?im just gonna sit back and watch the magic happen.In no hurry.Just chopped down mindscape #3 last Friday and my Og chemhaze...which im discontinueing cuz she a lanky bitch.Rockon!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hammyhamhaminski..
Thanks again @Mad Hamish 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 19, 2014)

How does the daybreaker grow under LEDs? My seedlings although very slowly growing are very healthy; growing under my t5 in 1 gallon plastic grow bags filled with coco-coir. I use advanced nutrients and LEDs to flower and the plants love it, some more than others it seems. Thanks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 19, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> ok I found this other ggg the sugartown express...it has similar structure and I see a bit of this with all the joseph og's crosses.So its all good.Thinkn this phenol has the structure of the Joseph and the smell of the chem D.View attachment 3315923


That's a structure all OG's have they grow like a sativa but are indica and they are long and lanky check my skywalker OG.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 19, 2014)

this plant isn't tall or lanky.its kinda short and has strong branches so im thinkn the joseph og in the daybreaker ,at least the phenos I got are more chem doggy.I'd like to get some more seeds to try and find the joseph og pheno.I have a rugburn and a casper og im getn up in veg.


Yodaweed said:


> That's a structure all OG's have they grow like a sativa but are indica and they are long and lanky check my skywalker OG.


Who's skywalker is that?


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 19, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> That's a structure all OG's have they grow like a sativa but are indica and they are long and lanky check my skywalker OG.


look at this casper og.lanky????nope.ive grown that lanky og and I just smoke it up faster than it can grow so im on the hunt for the big og yielder...isn't everyone?!?!?!LOL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> THATS what im talkn bout.so you know bout this structure I see?!?!?im just gonna sit back and watch the magic happen.In no hurry.Just chopped down mindscape #3 last Friday and my Og chemhaze...which im discontinueing cuz she a lanky bitch.Rockon!!


why ues I do... not on this type though but here be some pics of my Cornerstone, she also starts off looking exactly like the bud you showed right down to those round leaves sticking out from calyxes. She might look foxtaily for a while but that doesn't last long... I will go see if I can find earlier pics easily lol...








Not the most frosty girl on the block but a terpene monster. Magnificent flavor and high.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Hammyhamhaminski..
> Thanks again @Mad Hamish
> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 3316186


Holy crap I see you have her dialled in wowowow..... some info on wildlife reserves on the way just after the new year buddy....


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> look at this casper og.lanky????nope.ive grown that lanky og and I just smoke it up faster than it can grow so im on the hunt for the big og yielder...isn't everyone?!?!?!LOLView attachment 3316344


That is long and lanky as hell apparently you do not know what a short squat plant looks like. Let me show you. That yielded 4 oz and was only 3 feet tall.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

I think some of us understand 'lanky' as 'sparse' yours truly included.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> That is long and lanky as hell apparently you do not know what a short squat plant looks like. Let me show you. That yielded 4 oz and was only 3 feet tall.


Well the cola Daybreaker showed looks quite a bit fatter tbh, and less broken up, and I do NOT buy that that is a 100 gram and up plant. Looks like 35 to 40, 50 if it was super dense, that's just under two zips. I know what a four zip Indy looks like and that is not one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a four zip plant. Those are my wife's legs sticking out the bottom. Apologies for the bad quality but this is really just for scale.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is a four zip plant. Those are my wife's legs sticking out the bottom. Apologies for the bad quality but this is really just for scale.View attachment 3316566


here's an 8 oz plant in hydroponics. that other plant had 4 main colas that were rock hard and very large. it was like 110gram final total with smaller buds included all smokable tho. all done with leds. I also linked a pic of some of the side buds of that smaller plant, very hard nugs tasted like pineapples and grapes very dank.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 20, 2014)

Bulking phase ! This is my razzleberry plant very nice structure


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 20, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> That is long and lanky as hell apparently you do not know what a short squat plant looks like. Let me show you. That yielded 4 oz and was only 3 feet tall.


 when it comes to weighing your weed dry it FIRST.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

And subtract the pot weight


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2014)

Lol yall are silly yo fareal. Some people just set themselves up for failure


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2014)

no longer able to touch this without gloves, its so damn sticky with a citrus zippy tingle in the nose for a smell. still hoping for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 21, 2014)

New home for my daybreaker's 600w digital mh/hps with blockbuster 6inch gonna test this equipment out hopefully it turns out good. Right now got a 600w super blue hortilux bulb in there running dimmed at 300w.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2014)

since i dont know the lineage of what I am growing, 

can someone give me a suggestion for a GGG strain that grows like the one above, with approx. the same structure, 5-6ft in a7 gal.pot?


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 22, 2014)

talk to the madman!!!!im dign the mindscape.Big Fat indica leaves.Unfortunately mos tof ggg's good stuf is sold out and will always sell out fast so you really gotta stay connected and jump when the time comes.


jesus of Cannabis said:


> since i dont know the lineage of what I am growing,
> 
> can someone give me a suggestion for a GGG strain that grows like the one above, with approx. the same structure, 5-6ft in a7 gal.pot?


 Good Luck!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 22, 2014)

Out of my 4 daybreakers that are above ground it looks like I got 4 different pheno types and one of them has a leaf deformity like only half the left grew properly and its all curved and crazy looking , that is CD#4.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> since i dont know the lineage of what I am growing,
> 
> can someone give me a suggestion for a GGG strain that grows like the one above, with approx. the same structure, 5-6ft in a7 gal.pot?


What's she smelling like? I guess when she gets further along and closer to being done would prolly help more to identify her.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2014)

smell is like a piece of lemon dipped in sugar would taste, sweet sticky to the nortrils, this is my best grow to date hands down. ^^Thanks!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> since i dont know the lineage of what I am growing,
> 
> can someone give me a suggestion for a GGG strain that grows like the one above, with approx. the same structure, 5-6ft in a7 gal.pot?


You, Sir, want a Headwrecker cross. That there looks like a Jo leaning Cornerstone lady to me. The Headwreckers get massive and just drip terpenes, filters are futile in the last weeks on some phenos.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol yall are silly yo fareal. Some people just set themselves up for failure


It is holiday and I am armed with a case of Pravda vodka. Silly is all there will be for a bit lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You, Sir, want a Headwrecker cross. That there looks like a Jo leaning Cornerstone lady to me. The Headwreckers get massive and just drip terpenes, filters are futile in the last weeks on some phenos.


Sounds like my headband haze shit is just so loud no carbon filter can tame her. I love that diesel smell/taste my fav.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You, Sir, want a Headwrecker cross. That there looks like a Jo leaning Cornerstone lady to me. The Headwreckers get massive and just drip terpenes, filters are futile in the last weeks on some phenos.


headwrecker sounds ticklishly delightful, thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's my Christmas tree.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2014)

the last remaining plant
























trichs are cloudy and no amber, large and in charge heads, starting to annoy the wife with the stankity-stank  inlaw repellent i say


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking very good JOC...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's my Christmas tree.View attachment 3318639


My tents floor hasn't looked that clean since the day I put it up. Needs a clean but hot damn is it hard to clean a tent running perpetual just never any room to move anything. I miss my old rooms so badly now I can cry.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My tents floor hasn't looked that clean since the day I put it up. Needs a clean but hot damn is it hard to clean a tent running perpetual just never any room to move anything. I miss my old rooms so badly now I can cry.


I know. I'm over due to pull all the girls out. I need to take some pictures anyways and update some threads. It's a hassle but they are only in three gallons so it isn't hard to move them if my back isn't giving me problems. 

Clean gardens are a good thing. I cleaned my veg area last week when I took care of clones. Took about an hour. The tent takes about the same including documentation of the strains


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 24, 2014)

with a little light work, this was this morning.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my daybreakers so far, 5 gal of coco/perlite mix, advanced nutrients under 600w MH super blue hortilux. CD#4 has the leaf deformation, I named them CD for chemdawg


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 25, 2014)

boy that bud looks like cookie.Smoke report on the Daybreaker 9.Smooth musky cloud with a sweet pine exhale.Very crisp clean taste.The stone is clear and witty....like right this second I have an exuberant bounce.dign it.Letn the Daybreaker 6 go 2-3 more days.Thats the trippy one with the weird calyx growth.just wait til you see her now.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 25, 2014)

Daybreaker # 6.oh she's a sweetheart aint she folks?!?!?!?!I was going to wait...but you know how that goes.guilty of having no patience...but im getting better.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2014)

this is my best grow hands down, i am in awe at GGG at whatever this strain is. my wife and i are smoking a early bud from here picked last week and she is out cold and I havent finished a bowl but i want to go running,lol.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 27, 2014)

whos garden are you smoking it out of since you don't know what it is???haha is it out of their good ideas?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> whos garden are you smoking it out of since you don't know what it is???haha is it out of their good ideas?


I have some of those Good Ideas. Gonna pop those with some Cherry Puff F2 and Grapestomper OG. I'm dying to see what's in those Good Ideas and everything else I have Gage related


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 27, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> I have some of those Good Ideas. Gonna pop those with some Cherry Puff F2 and Grapestomper OG. I'm dying to see what's in those Good Ideas and everything else I have Gage related


yeah the genetics are sweet.highlife sent me flight813 along with my daybreaker and mindscape.probably grow the 813 outside this summer.i want that Hawaiian grapestomper.looks amazing.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2014)

indeed it is out of the Good Ideas, popped all 10 and 3 made it to flower, 2 made it to 8 weeks and what you see is the last one standing, just trying real hard to wait another 2 weeks,


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> indeed it is out of the Good Ideas, popped all 10 and 3 made it to flower, 2 made it to 8 weeks and what you see is the last one standing, just trying real hard to wait another 2 weeks,


What did the other two look like? Were you able to identify those?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 28, 2014)

one was a runt and the other was a nice sativa which OD'd on molasses, so that is gone. I wasnt able to identify either. no biggie though, i am GGG for this next year.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> one was a runt and the other was a nice sativa which OD'd on molasses, so that is gone. I wasnt able to identify either. no biggie though, i am GGG for this next year.


Damn that sucks well I hope you got to enjoy those two. That last one is a beauty I tell ya. That's the only thing I hate about mystery seeds once you have something that's good have to try and figure out what it is and this is just me but I hate not knowing what I'm growing or smoking. GGG has straight fire and I've been stacking up on them this past year and will be finally starting some stuff from them soon but I'll be in the dark with those Good Ideas lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 28, 2014)

it was a shot in the dark with the GI, kinda an intro to GGG. Agreed about knowing the strain, I kept my personal strain for 4 years until it ran dry last year, it was fun. i am trying the grapestomper X aloha WW, something like that and some headwrecker for my spring grow, it should be fun!
Thanks for the replies everyone, this is a nice thread, nice community, no puffy chests here.


----------



## Torch1 (Dec 28, 2014)

GrapeStomperOG clone
100daze veg.
33daze 12:12

Happy holidays everyone!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2014)

Torch1 said:


> GrapeStomperOG clone
> 100daze veg.
> 33daze 12:12
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Hope mines looks that good as I have yet to pop mines. Just making me wanna jump the gun lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> it was a shot in the dark with the GI, kinda an intro to GGG. Agreed about knowing the strain, I kept my personal strain for 4 years until it ran dry last year, it was fun. i am trying the grapestomper X aloha WW, something like that and some headwrecker for my spring grow, it should be fun!
> Thanks for the replies everyone, this is a nice thread, nice community, no puffy chests here.


Nice pick up on those. It's Grapestomper x Grapestomper/AWW I'm surprised those aren't selling out like I thought they would since it's a Grapestomper BX and everyone has wanted a another BX but they want it from the first BX just continued. Have thought about getting them but I have other stuff that I'm hunting down right now. But I def will be adding more GGG to me collection


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 28, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> it was a shot in the dark with the GI, kinda an intro to GGG. Agreed about knowing the strain, I kept my personal strain for 4 years until it ran dry last year, it was fun. i am trying the grapestomper X aloha WW, something like that and some headwrecker for my spring grow, it should be fun!
> Thanks for the replies everyone, this is a nice thread, nice community, no puffy chests here.


Golden Gage also is an Immensely rewarding one to grow. One of my best runs and most hassle free.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 28, 2014)

My daybreaker seedling are growing, they love my 600w super blue hortilux MH light(dimmed to 75% ), it was worth it for the veg, going to go to the hortilux super HPS for flower in about 2-3 weeks, anyone that know daybreaker how much does it stretch during flower?


----------



## purplelicious (Dec 28, 2014)

I just popped mendo montage f2. out of 20 seeds and 8 different strains it popped a tap root first with overflo from archive. if i get one male and one female keeper of each maybe I will breed them together. I really want golden gage or golden ticket


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Golden Gage also is an Immensely rewarding one to grow. One of my best runs and most hassle free.


I was looking at that strain and wondering if .but perty happy with the DayB and the MindS.have you done cornerstone?does ggg do a high cbd strain?"freedom baby"???


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 30, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> this is my best grow hands down, i am in awe at GGG at whatever this strain is. my wife and i are smoking a early bud from here picked last week and she is out cold and I havent finished a bowl but i want to go running,lol.


I think this is the white buzz.goto attitude seed bank and look at the pic.this could also be in the montage family im thinkn cuz it looks a little like my mindscape.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I think this is the white buzz.goto attitude seed bank and look at the pic.this could also be in the montage family im thinkn cuz it looks a little like my mindscape.


I also see a Mendo in there somewhere. And to answer your question, Cornerstone is my favorite Gage type hands down and by a mile. Terpene bombs dripping with frost and they get BIIIIIG so yields are fantastic.


----------



## TheHermit (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone grown mendo supremo? I just ordered a pack because the price was right. I have never grown any ggg before, but I heard enough good things to order a pack. I tried getting on their website, but it wouldn't load for me. Did a search here and on google and didn't find too much.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey is the Gage Green forum down for you guys too?


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Anyone grown mendo supremo? I just ordered a pack because the price was right. I have never grown any ggg before, but I heard enough good things to order a pack. I tried getting on their website, but it wouldn't load for me. Did a search here and on google and didn't find too much.


Yes....I'll be right back with pics..

The most tasteful grow I have done....


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> indeed it is out of the Good Ideas, popped all 10 and 3 made it to flower, 2 made it to 8 weeks and what you see is the last one standing, just trying real hard to wait another 2 weeks,


Did you happen to grab a cut of the survivor before flipping to flower? That shit looks amazing


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

GG Colombian Gold Bastard Series (Several Weeks Into Flower Now). Ended up with 2 females out of the 3 beans that I cracked.
 

Can't wait to see this girl fill out - Little bush lol. I don't think she'll be a heavy yielder but she's smelling pungent as fk and frosting up. Flipped to 12/12 on 11-29-14, bottom 2 pics are from 12-26-14 so close to a month into the flip...Grabbed 3 cuts of her before the flip, got em chilling in the veg tent with a couple clones of GG #1 and GG #2 (and a sweet black angel clone) - GG 3 clones are the ones in the top right corner, very center one and the one to the left of that is GG 1, sweet black angel up front and hidden in the back left corner is the GG #2:







GG #1 got some heat stress up top when it was crammed into the smaller tent, but she's bouncing back and looking good since being moved to the larger tent - here's a pic from about a week ago. I'll throw a recent one up in here tonight:






Been a struggle to control the GG 1 colas. Every branch on that plant appears to think it's dominant - When it was in the smaller tent I would literally tie down the apically dominant branch to half it's height, come back the next day n it'd be touching the light again. That thing is just out of control. It's now taking up more room than any 2 of the other 3 girls combined. Had to spread it out fairly wide to get those colas a comfortable distance from the light even in the larger tent, but I think it's done growing for the most part and is just gonna throw out bud sites from now on. Fingers crossed the stretch is really done lol.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 31, 2014)

im wondering if you had more light if that would control the height.seems like its just fiending for more.lightwhore!!!


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> im wondering if you had more light if that would control the height.seems like its just fiending for more.lightwhore!!!


Yeah it prolly would have helped if they had some sidelighting or something earlier on in flower. They were all crammed into a 32" x 32" tent originally (1x 600w MH for veg, HPS for flower), 4 different strains all various heights and I did a fairly poor job controlling the canopy lol. Ended up with 2 sitting on top of 5 gallon drywall tubs lmao -.- Got another light (actually got delivered today) so when I get home I'll throw that in the tent too. Thinking about dropping it in vertically on the side of the tent with the GG 1 and SBA since the other 2 on the opposite side are shorter and are getting enough penetration to their lower sections. Think that's gonna really help the larger 2 (GG 1 and SBA) fill out. 2 late for the overly stretched out structure to be corrected, but at least those lower / mid sections will actually get some good lighting for the rest of the flowering period. This is only my 2nd grow so I really don't have any idea what I'm doing, but GG's good genetics appears to be compensating for my lack of experience


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 31, 2014)

First of the Forum x C king and cherry puff x grateful breath came down the other day. Pics coming. One of the Forum x c king phenos produced the SMALLEST buds I've ever grown. The stalk is almost 2 inches thick and was in a 7 gallon pot. But it gave bongloads!  (HOWEVER, I've never smelled anything like it. Pure red kool aid.)

Other phenos are down in 2 weeks and look to be much better producers. CHGB has 2 phenos both look wonderful.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> First of the Forum x C king and cherry puff x grateful breath came down the other day. Pics coming. One of the Forum x c king phenos produced the SMALLEST buds I've ever grown. The stalk is almost 2 inches thick and was in a 7 gallon pot. But it gave bongloads!  (HOWEVER, I've never smelled anything like it. Pure red kool aid.)
> 
> Other phenos are down in 2 weeks and look to be much better producers. CHGB has 2 phenos both look wonderful.


I have heard this a few times about forum crosses, these bastard low yielder phenos. Not like it is known for yielding but a buddy of mine reported pinhead buds off a forum x also, and Skunkmunkie also reported very low yields bordering on ridiculous with I think it was Forum x Jo, but then everybody else had pretty cool results with that one, Fortune Teller if i am not mistaken. Starting to look like forum crosses have that odd total bunk pheno. Don't hold your breath for flavor either far as i recall they end up total junk. Don't know about the clone only crosses, none I have tried have blown my mind yet. SFV, Forum, The white etc, don't see the fuss.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 31, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have heard this a few times about forum crosses, these bastard low yielder phenos. Not like it is known for yielding but a buddy of mine reported pinhead buds off a forum x also, and Skunkmunkie also reported very low yields bordering on ridiculous with I think it was Forum x Jo, but then everybody else had pretty cool results with that one, Fortune Teller if i am not mistaken. Starting to look like forum crosses have that odd total bunk pheno. Don't hold your breath for flavor either far as i recall they end up total junk. Don't know about the clone only crosses, none I have tried have blown my mind yet. SFV, Forum, The white etc, don't see the fuss.


This is bordering on ridiculous FOR SURE. Pinheads is a perfect name for them. I'll post pics of it. At first I didn't want to as it's embarrassing but plants right next to it turned into QP totem poles. So I guess sometimes you just get a SHIT pheno. I've popped a lot of beans and never had anything like this happen. LOL. First time I've rethought being a tester.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 31, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> im wondering if you had more light if that would control the height.seems like its just fiending for more.lightwhore!!!


I doubt it bro those landraces are freaking monster stretchers. More light and they will grow like crazy just think of it as the sun. The more light it gets the bigger it'll grow. That's why they're made for places that handle them and have the right environment. And that's why we have sativa hybrids cus there's no way we could work with landraces in the spaces we be using.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 31, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> I doubt it bro those landraces are freaking monster stretchers. More light and they will grow like crazy just think of it as the sun. The more light it gets the bigger it'll grow. That's why they're made for places that handle them and have the right environment. And that's why we have sativa hybrids cus there's no way we could work with landraces in the spaces we be using.


I hear ya,I guess what im talkn'n about is the stretch. Plants will stretch to reach the light. With enough light the stretch isn't necessary to reach it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> This is bordering on ridiculous FOR SURE. Pinheads is a perfect name for them. I'll post pics of it. At first I didn't want to as it's embarrassing but plants right next to it turned into QP totem poles. So I guess sometimes you just get a SHIT pheno. I've popped a lot of beans and never had anything like this happen. LOL. First time I've rethought being a tester.


I have packs of SinCity gear in the vault I am not popping because of my one LVBK pheno. Mate, it made some calyxes but for all practical purposes it was good for rope only. Not even bong loads kid you not. The rest were great but that was the only time I ever saw anything that miserable and it does kinda pit one off I get you on that. Imagine you'd paid for that bean. So I am guessing a no release recommendation eh?...


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> First of the Forum x C king and cherry puff x grateful breath came down the other day. Pics coming. One of the Forum x c king phenos produced the SMALLEST buds I've ever grown. The stalk is almost 2 inches thick and was in a 7 gallon pot. But it gave bongloads!  (HOWEVER, I've never smelled anything like it. Pure red kool aid.)
> 
> Other phenos are down in 2 weeks and look to be much better producers. CHGB has 2 phenos both look wonderful.


I just put a pack of them down a few days ago...the forum x c king..
I better put another test pack(blackberry x gsog) down tonight...definitely no time for super small nugs,in 7 gal pots at that...hell no.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 31, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I hear ya,I guess what im talkn'n about is the stretch. Plants will stretch to reach the light. With enough light the stretch isn't necessary to reach it.


Yea you are right about that but when it comes to certain genetics they stretch no matter what and landraces the the Colombian Gold, Malawi and a lot of other ones sativas mainly have major stretch and long flowering times so more light will make em go crazy.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 31, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I think this is the white buzz.goto attitude seed bank and look at the pic.this could also be in the montage family im thinkn cuz it looks a little like my mindscape.


seems to fit, just have to wait to try every strain and find the right one.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 31, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you are right about that but when it comes to certain genetics they stretch no matter what and landraces the the Colombian Gold, Malawi and a lot of other ones sativas mainly have major stretch and long flowering times so more light will make em go crazy.


yeh man that gg 1 turned into a monster ..Ima be real with you guys i didnt even know wtf a landrace was until halfway through this grow but i sure as hell found out. cant even imagine what a pure landrace could do outdoors lmao. gotta wait until tomorrow to throw tht pic up, forgot it was new years eve when i said that haha . have a good night everyone dnt get tooo crazy


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 31, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> yeh man that gg 1 turned into a monster ..Ima be real with you guys i didnt even know wtf a landrace was until halfway through this grow but i sure as hell found out. cant even imagine what a pure landrace could do outdoors lmao. gotta wait until tomorrow to throw tht pic up, forgot it was new years eve when i said that haha . have a good night everyone dnt get tooo crazy


landraces kinds suck though cuz they don't finish outside til mid December.and If you live in a climate that rains or snows...fagetaboutit..Im dign some haze mixes with a good indica cross for that faster flip.I know one thing,and that's we don't know anything til we learn it.No dummies here just eager learners to better their headstash.haha hey happy new year and may the new year bring you your best keepers ever with giantess stickystanky bombass donkey boners!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you are right about that but when it comes to certain genetics they stretch no matter what and landraces the the Colombian Gold, Malawi and a lot of other ones sativas mainly have major stretch and long flowering times so more light will make em go crazy.


Agreed, my satties don't mind being shoved in the back corner of the tent. Indies hate it they get full power light and reward me for it


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep everybody sorry to have left you like that but i was moving and no internet seem like new strain have done the test ive left my mmyher elephant stomper in my country i don know how to bring it in my new country does someone know a way to protect them if i got them by postal service


----------



## feva (Jan 1, 2015)

whats up all. figured i would just kinda jump in here. havent been on the forums for awhile. just over a year ago a got some mindscape. there happened to be 11 seeds in my 10 pack so i popped one right away. and put the others away for future use. i kind of just did a set it and forget it in a one gallon. very lanky and purple. one of the better purples ive smoked. so lets fast forward to the more recent. in nov. i decided to pop some more pulled out 6 to germ and no luck so pulled out the last four and tried again this time i got 2 to pop on dec 6. these seem much more squat than the first one. i did top these but it still doesnt seem to stretch like the first. sorry im ramblin .


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 1, 2015)

GG 3 is turning into a frosty sob. Expecting this biotch to be damn near white by the time I chop it down if things keep going at this rate. Compared to GG 1 it has significantly smaller flowers, probably 1/3rd the size right now, but it's in a smaller pot and just a smaller plant in general. Having a hard time capturing how it really looks under the HPS even after adjusting em:



GG 1 was looking a little rough this morning. Having a hard time keeping this big thirsty girl from drying out. Almost seems like she needs a bigger pot, but I can't imagine how big she would have gotten in a larger pot. Crazy thing is a good portion of my mix is Sphagnum peat moss which retains water good :X


Just tied all her colas down again - Poked holes with my trimming scissors in the rim of the plastic runoff tray n have been tying her to those with my girls sewing thread lol. Not too much bend left in those stems, but after watering it seemed a little more pliable.. Thinking she's just about done growing taller.


GG 1 is finally throwing out fat pom poms everywhere. Little slower to get started on flowering than GG 3, but it's gonna yield a helluva lot more if I can keep the thing in decent shape ...Noticed GG 1 has trichs covering all the stems, but hardly any on it's fans / sugar leaves so far. Haven't seen that before.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Another round with Cherry Puff f2


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

I got off Instagram a while ago, so can anyone tell me if m4k has been active on there at all? I am becoming very concerned, seems the Gage forum is down on a less than short term also, no contact via other means for quite some time now...


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I got off Instagram a while ago, so can anyone tell me if m4k has been active on there at all? I am becoming very concerned, seems the Gage forum is down on a less than short term also, no contact via other means for quite some time now...


I talked with him not to long ago...I see what's up...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> I talked with him not to long ago...I see what's up...


If he needs teasters when you do you can throw me out there to him


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> I talked with him not to long ago...I see what's up...


Thanks bud, let him know his inbox is full still getting delivery fail notifications. Much Appreciated


----------



## kgp (Jan 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I got off Instagram a while ago, so can anyone tell me if m4k has been active on there at all? I am becoming very concerned, seems the Gage forum is down on a less than short term also, no contact via other means for quite some time now...


He posted on ig yesterday.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 2, 2015)

First toke on the cherry puff x grateful breath tester (pheno 1)...

Tastes like kushy cherry cookies. Fantastic.

I'm LIT too. That stone with the tingly eyes/eyelids. This should be released!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have packs of SinCity gear in the vault I am not popping because of my one LVBK pheno. Mate, it made some calyxes but for all practical purposes it was good for rope only. Not even bong loads kid you not. The rest were great but that was the only time I ever saw anything that miserable and it does kinda pit one off I get you on that. Imagine you'd paid for that bean. *So I am guessing a no release recommendation eh?.*..


Ya know it's really hard to say. The other pheno looks fucking GREAT. Looks like a big yielder actually. and smells/looks amazing.

But I'd hate for anyone else to get the "bongload pheno" lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks bud, let him know his inbox is full still getting delivery fail notifications. Much Appreciated


Site upgrades...back online soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Ya know it's really hard to say. The other pheno looks fucking GREAT. Looks like a big yielder actually. and smells/looks amazing.
> 
> But I'd hate for anyone else to get the "bongload pheno" lol.


Decent yield is part of the Gage mission statement so I'd say fail it mate.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 3, 2015)

can I asK a question about this: _Opps! No payment gateways have been set up yet._
or should this stay private?


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 4, 2015)

GG1 AkA The Monster:











Trying to grow a landrace indoors for a second grow probably wasn't the smartest decision but this thing is gonna be my best yielder by far. It's pretty much taking up 1 of the 600w lights to itself, where the other light is covering 4 plants in the same pot size with same veg time lol. Looking at a helluva flowering period tho. A month into 12/12 n things are just starting to pick up. GG 3 is gonna be done in another month or so (frostin' up, calyxes already starting to swell a bit n pistils r slowly receding), but GG 1 is probably looking at another 50-60+ days imo...

I've had a couple issues with this one, so it's not quite where it should be at this point. Hit it pretty hard right at the base of the stem when I was moving it into the larger tent n had tripped like a retard. It had too much N, some of the fans are still really dark green n the clawing is just starting to go away, n additionally had the heat stress in the smaller tent for several days when it was damn near touching the light. It's starting to make a recovery, but I think if someone more experienced was growing it then it would have been a pretty damn impressive plant. These sat dominant plants seem to be a lot more finicky than the indi / hybrids.

Can't figure out how to get a decent closeup but here's GG 3


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> GG1 AkA The Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see ya pic for some reason but I'm sure it looks great. Landraces can be tough but you've put a lot of experience under your belt with this run and you'll only get much better from here. Having the excess N isn't to bad especially for the long winded sativas cus they need a lot of it cus of the long flowering time and they're hard to keep green but just keep it going bro and they'll reward you. When you notice after you feed and you have the leaves standing up take notes cus that's how you wanna keep em. Hopefully I'll be able to see the next pic you put up


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Can't see ya pic for some reason but I'm sure it looks great.


My bad - was trying to link em from my grow journal instead of uploading em again, but it looks like they dnt show up n some browsers for some reason. here they are




akhiymjames said:


> Landraces can be tough but you've put a lot of experience under your belt with this run and you'll only get much better from here.


Yeh it's been a big change from the little autos lol. Gotta keep em healthy for a lot longer, and even just trying to train that GG 1 was a struggle - Trying to figure out how to tie down a 4.5 ft branch without losing 3 ft. of space in the tent lol. It's actually starting to shape up pretty nicely tho. A lot better than it looked the first couple weeks of flower. It's nuts that one strain can be damn near 6 ft tall and another hardly 2 ft. under the same conditions, same veg time n pot size n everything.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> My bad - was trying to link em from my grow journal instead of uploading em again, but it looks like they dnt show up n some browsers for some reason. here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh it's been a big change from the little autos lol. Gotta keep em healthy for a lot longer, and even just trying to train that GG 1 was a struggle - Trying to figure out how to tie down a 4.5 ft branch without losing 3 ft. of space in the tent lol. It's actually starting to shape up pretty nicely tho. A lot better than it looked the first couple weeks of flower. It's nuts that one strain can be damn near 6 ft tall and another hardly 2 ft. under the same conditions, same veg time n pot size n everything.


They look good bro and I bet it was a task trying to tie branches down and I know some of them are getting hard so you a bad man. Genetics man that's what makes the difference in one plant to the next


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2015)

Agreed, it is all in the bean. Gotta love it when a lady keeps you on your toes, high maintenance is usually very much worth the effort


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> GG 3 is turning into a frosty sob. Expecting this biotch to be damn near white by the time I chop it down if things keep going at this rate. Compared to GG 1 it has significantly smaller flowers, probably 1/3rd the size right now, but it's in a smaller pot and just a smaller plant in general. Having a hard time capturing how it really looks under the HPS even after adjusting em:
> View attachment 3323368
> View attachment 3323369
> 
> ...


Are you using mycos? Does look like she can be easily maxing out that pot, mycos or trichoderma really help in dry conditions by increasing root surface area exponensially via fungal hyphae. Very cool new product in testing in the USA, seed treatment using fungi from arid areas, increases tolerance to heat and drought by over 85 percent, that can buy a day or two depending on pot size. Stuff is called BioEnsure.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

I swear by silica. As long as you don't let the plants get droopy, they can easily withstand high temperatures than those not treated. 

Had Temps in the upper 90's with no harm, only if they became dry was damage done.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I swear by silica. As long as you don't let the plants get droopy, they can easily withstand high temperatures than those not treated.
> 
> Had Temps in the upper 90's with no harm, only if they became dry was damage done.


And salt build up, and pest, and mold


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And salt build up, and pest, and mold


Eh, no worries on salt build up since I dumped bottled nutes, never had mold on flowering plants (only on fucking up a cure, sadness as nothing is worse than having to throw away a finished product), and only had pests 2 years ago, have no idea where I got broad mites.

I record my temps (highs and lows), seems silica makes a difference with regards to dealing with high temperatures. Just an observation I've found, as temperatures which would seem to screw with my plants previously didn't compared to when I'd use silica. I hate running my AC just to cool my garden down in the summer if I was/am comfortable.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Are you using mycos? Does look like she can be easily maxing out that pot, mycos or trichoderma really help in dry conditions by increasing root surface area exponensially via fungal hyphae. Very cool new product in testing in the USA, seed treatment using fungi from arid areas, increases tolerance to heat and drought by over 85 percent, that can buy a day or two depending on pot size. Stuff is called BioEnsure.


hey mh, i did try to innoculate the soil a little further late in veg. shes been mostly getting straight water besides a couple teas so far. mycorrhizeas symbiotic relationship with roots as an extension of the root zone is some fascinating shit. gonna take a look at that product, sounds interesting. i think you're right about the pot being nearly maxed out - not sure if i should try to transplant this late in the game or not



TonightYou said:


> I swear by silica. As long as you don't let the plants get droopy, they can easily withstand high temperatures than those not treated.
> 
> Had Temps in the upper 90's with no harm, only if they became dry was damage done.


ive definitely noticed a change using a potassium sillicate vs not. i split tested 2 autos on my first grow n the one that had gotten sillica seemed to fair better when temps got too high, and overall looked much healthier for the entire grow. i dont think its real great for microbial life, so on the photos ive only been adding it early in veg to make sure the microbial activity n the soil is flourishing again come flower time


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> hey mh, i did try to innoculate the soil a little further late in veg. shes been mostly getting straight water besides a couple teas so far. mycorrhizeas symbiotic relationship with roots as an extension of the root zone is some fascinating shit. gonna take a look at that product, sounds interesting. i think you're right about the pot being nearly maxed out - not sure if i should try to transplant this late in the game or not
> 
> 
> ive definitely noticed a change using a potassium sillicate vs not. i split tested 2 autos on my first grow n the one that had gotten sillica seemed to fair better when temps got too high, and overall looked much healthier for the entire grow. i dont think its real great for microbial life, so on the photos ive only been adding it early in veg to make sure the microbial activity n the soil is flourishing again come flower time


When im in soil silicate dobt really change nothing for me but when im in hydro I can't do a good grow without it my ladies are stronger , internode closer and they are resistant to any kind of disease notnto mention how they are resistant to temps or bugs really helpful without it i havent been able to have a grow without problem


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 5, 2015)

Amino Treatment by House and Garden has all the silica you need and it is way easier to deal with, I don't have to add it to water before anything else and it doesn't spike my ph and it has a lot of aminos and other good stuff. here is the description. 


AMINO TREATMENT:
_“A top secret blend that will astonish even the most experienced gardener.”_ House & Garden Amino Treatment (0.1-0-0.6) is a revolutionary new product containing high quality silica and amino acids that encourages root development, vegetative growth and fruit and flower production.

Amino acids help increase chlorophyll concentration in the plant, leading to a higher degree of photosynthesis. This makes crops lush and green, increasing plant vigor and overall yields.

DIRECTIONS FOR USE:

Mix 0.8 to 3.8 ml per gallon (0.2 – 1 ml per liter) and add to the feed water from the second week of the vegetative stage all the way until three weeks before harvest.

Ingredients: Ammonium nitrate, nitric acid and potassium hydroxide.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 5, 2015)

Plants make all the amino acids they need. I have a giant container of silica blast (I believe that's the name) that will last me many years to come. I think I got it off Amazon for $15 with prime shipping. A little goes a long way and I usually treat when I'm not fertilizing a couple times in veg and a couple times in flower.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2015)

My daybreakers are starting to grow nicely , very slow out the gate but catching up with my other plants, hoping for a good chemdawg pheno and a good OG pheno.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's my OG


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 5, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> When im in soil silicate dobt really change nothing for me but when im in hydro I can't do a good grow without it my ladies are stronger , internode closer and they are resistant to any kind of disease notnto mention how they are resistant to temps or bugs really helpful without it i havent been able to have a grow without problem


hmm makes me wonder if my soil is lacking a bit if you dont see a change with added silica in soil and i could visually see the difference in the split test almost night n day ... i thought silica was really abundant in most dirt, just not readily available without some work from microbes. Ima use a completely different mix next round so i might as well try the test again. Curious to see if the difference is as dramatic n the new mix or if there will be one at all...cooking it a lot longer this time n starting from scratch instead of using a premixed organic soil as the base


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> hmm makes me wonder if my soil is lacking a bit if you dont see a change with added silica in soil and i could visually see the difference in the split test almost night n day ... i thought silica was really abundant in most dirt, just not readily available without some work from microbes. Ima use a completely different mix next round so i might as well try the test again. Curious to see if the difference is as dramatic n the new mix or if there will be one at all...cooking it a lot longer this time n starting from scratch instead of using a premixed organic soil as the base


I use a silicate for my coco-coir, rhino skin by advanced nutrients, works great.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I use a silicate for my coco-coir, rhino skin by advanced nutrients, works great.


is Rhino skin fairly comparable to silica blast and protekt ? AN kinda puts a bad taste n my mouth so Im rocking SB, but Im guessing theyre all pretty close to the same thing


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 5, 2015)

They're all the same shit in different concentrations. Buy the one that's cheapest and highest concentration.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep OG is right its all the same stuff just find what works best for you.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Plants make all the amino acids they need. I have a giant container of silica blast (I believe that's the name) that will last me many years to come. I think I got it off Amazon for $15 with prime shipping. A little goes a long way and I usually treat when I'm not fertilizing a couple times in veg and a couple times in flower.


I hate plain liquid silica of any brand. mix in in with some aminos and bam the stuff is like miracle grow. You can have your opinion but I have my facts,proof in the pudding. I also highly doubt "plants make all the aminos they need" at all times.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 6, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I hate plain liquid silica of any brand. mix in in with some aminos and bam the stuff is like miracle grow. You can have your opinion but I have my facts,proof in the pudding. I also highly doubt "plants make all the aminos they need" at all times.


Facts please then because all you did was stated was an observation, which isn't a fact. Plus mine bounce back just the same when applied. 

Learn the difference between facts and opinions.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2015)

They are growing! My daybreakers are the 4 on the left, the two on the right are Critical Super Silver Haze (top right) and Headband Haze (bottom right). The two on the right are my first water only grow in quite a while as my other plants are in a coco-coir / perlite mix , fed with advanced nutrients+GH calimagic. Lighting is a 600w Hortilux Super Blue Metal Halide Light with a Quantum digital dimmable ballast, running at 75% power. Suggestions and advice is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Facts please then because all you did was stated was an observation, which isn't a fact. Plus mine bounce back just the same when applied.
> 
> Learn the difference between facts and opinions.


ok i will try to be nice. here is your factual information. it is in laymen terms and on youtube so you can easily digest this valuable information. I had already known this from all my years of research by actually growing and I have been growing for over 20 years second generation. I am done here. link this and learn or piss off ( 



 ) most nutrients have all the aminos in different products. I like my aminos seperate. So if you want aminos and no silica use this fuego yo. I love floralicious plus from GH as well. take your pick but don't listen to hear say try it for yourself. I have been wanting to check out some of this shit http://www.growerssecret.com/products/ this site is cool and some research needs to be done on cannabis for this product http://www.adaptivesymbiotictechnologies.com/ or just use liquid silica and not your brain.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 6, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3326544 They are growing! My daybreakers are the 4 on the left, the two on the right are Critical Super Silver Haze (top right) and Headband Haze (bottom right). The two on the right are my first water only grow in quite a while as my other plants are in a coco-coir / perlite mix , fed with advanced nutrients+GH calimagic. Lighting is a 600w Hortilux Super Blue Metal Halide Light with a Quantum digital dimmable ballast, running at 75% power. Suggestions and advice is appreciated, thank you.


 If you buy sensi bloom it has a lot more cal mag in it so you dont need the calmagic as much if at all. if you try GH floralicious you will see that you can't go wrong with it in your nutrient lineup. Only 1ml/gal and it is super cheap and super concetrated.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2015)

Our horses get fed diatomaceous earth to keep them clean of parasites, so my silica source is huge heaps of horse manure compost with healthy added amounts of silica that gets a digestive system then a compost heap to break down and become useful. Not too certain what impact it makes seeing as i have always used it. Very interesting reading through the last page some info bombs dropped. I find the micro nuts and what they can do fascinating.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> ok i will try to be nice. here is your factual information. it is in laymen terms and on youtube so you can easily digest this valuable information. I had already known this from all my years of research by actually growing and I have been growing for over 20 years second generation. I am done here. link this and learn or piss off (
> 
> 
> 
> ) most nutrients have all the aminos in different products. I like my aminos seperate. So if you want aminos and no silica use this fuego yo. I love floralicious plus from GH as well. take your pick but don't listen to hear say try it for yourself. I have been wanting to check out some of this shit http://www.growerssecret.com/products/ this site is cool and some research needs to be done on cannabis for this product http://www.adaptivesymbiotictechnologies.com/ or just use liquid silica and not your brain.


 Meow.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 6, 2015)

look at the baby mendo montage f2 it's the one on the far right has some leaf curling but it looks good


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 6, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> ok i will try to be nice. here is your factual information. it is in laymen terms and on youtube so you can easily digest this valuable information. I had already known this from all my years of research by actually growing and I have been growing for over 20 years second generation. I am done here. link this and learn or piss off (
> 
> 
> 
> ) most nutrients have all the aminos in different products. I like my aminos seperate. So if you want aminos and no silica use this fuego yo. I love floralicious plus from GH as well. take your pick but don't listen to hear say try it for yourself. I have been wanting to check out some of this shit http://www.growerssecret.com/products/ this site is cool and some research needs to be done on cannabis for this product http://www.adaptivesymbiotictechnologies.com/ or just use liquid silica and not your brain.


I'll keep using my brain, thank you very much. I see you've invested in some marketing. 

Peer review or GTFO. That's the foundation of science. Not fancy marketing, this is me being nice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2015)

PEER REVIEW. A little something we used to build a record label using zero money. That label is still delivering top notch international acts like Savant and this is how it was done. Peer review. I see RIU as a peer review network there is no other reason for being here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2015)

Golden Gage x Giant Steps. One of my personal projects. Stem rub stinks of what can only be described as cheese made from toe jam it is beyond loud. At this point she is the only thing you can smell in there, and we are in week two flower. FUN.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> PEER REVIEW. A little something we used to build a record label using zero money. That label is still delivering top notch international acts like Savant and this is how it was done. Peer review. I see RIU as a peer review network there is no other reason for being here.


Always had a fondness for DIY music and most other things. 

If anything its strain peer review here. I know I've gained valuable insight as to what strains I may want to run or not based on the experience of others. Yet when it comes to basic biological functions, I mean the science peer review. Plants make their own amino acids, believing otherwise is wrong, and counter to anything science has to say on the manner. If giving plants amino acids really made a difference, I'm sure agricultural growers everywhere would be adding it to their regiment. Instead you get ignorant cannabis growers who don't know shit about biology falling for marketing, claiming they know better than scientists or farmers.


----------



## Torch1 (Jan 6, 2015)

GrapePuff clone
90 day veg.
51 days 12:12


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Always had a fondness for DIY music and most other things.
> 
> If anything its strain peer review here. I know I've gained valuable insight as to what strains I may want to run or not based on the experience of others. Yet when it comes to basic biological functions, I mean the science peer review. Plants make their own amino acids, believing otherwise is wrong, and counter to anything science has to say on the manner. If giving plants amino acids really made a difference, I'm sure agricultural growers everywhere would be adding it to their regiment. Instead you get ignorant cannabis growers who don't know shit about biology falling for marketing, claiming they know better than scientists or farmers.


This is almost amusing. Large agriculture failed where cannabis will succeed. The big ag co. use the most chemicals fertilizers out of anyone. I can't believe I'm wasting my time with you but here I go. The benefits of aminos in your nutrients is not for your plants to drink them. It feeds the soil web.





Ready For The Science Bit? Introducing The Casparian Strip – Your Plant’s Very Own Homeland Security!
Inside the roots of your plants sits a very innocuous and extremely important band of cells – called the Casparian Strip. I like to think of this as a sort of “security guard” for your plant. It is used to block the passive flow of materials ( travelling between the cells), such as water and solutes into the main water carrying columns of the plant – the xylem and phloem. By doing this it forces everything to actively pass through or be rejected by the endodermis. Once within the epidermis, water passes through the cortex, mainly traveling between the cells. However, in order to enter the stele, it must pass through the cytoplasm of the cells of the endodermis. Once within the stele, water is free again to move between cells as well as through them. For solutes to pass through the endodermis they must be in inorganic, ionic form to be transported across to the stele. As you can see getting water and nutrients inside your plants is no easy process!
An interesting side note for people who grow with organic nutrients.
When you hear of the virtues of organic fertilizers, remember that such materials are unable to meet any nutritional needs of the plant until they have been degraded / converted into inorganic forms. Organic matter does play an important role in making good soil texture and rhizosphere health, but it can only meet the nutritional needs of the plant to the extent that it can yield inorganic ions. Once within the epidermis, only the inorganic ions pass inward from cell to cell.

Amino Acid supplements and supplementation – possible or possibilities?
Okay, after that bombshell, let’s take a look at Amino Acids. These are fascinating little things, these miniature building blocks of protein – body builders love them and, according to many growers, plants do too. So what roles do amino acids play in plant nutrition?


Table 1 shows the 21 Proteinogenic Amino Acids
There are total of 21 Amino Acids used in the production of protein and you’ve probably seen most of them listed on the back of a bottle by now. They are known as Proteinogenic Amino Acids

Every chemical reaction or process that goes on inside a plant relies on protein. From photosynthesis through to hormone production, growth and development, stress – proteins are used by the plant for every aspect of its life, so we can see that amino acids are very important in the big scheme of things.
This importance has not escaped the attention of researchers or manufacturers of plant nutrients and additives. We are now seeing quite a few emerging products that contain these essential building blocks of life. One area being examined by both researchers and manufacturers are amino acids that are direct precursors to hormones. Tryptophan is one popular amino acid being researched as it is the direct precursor to IAA - a powerful growth hormone. Arginine is one of the precursors for cytokinins and is a major player in the production of flowers and fruits on a biochemical level. Other exciting roles of amino acids include their part in mitigating plant stress. Proline is produced by the plant in huge quantities during times of stress to assist with osmotic balance and to maintain a positive water status.
Amino acids are also used as a source of nitrogen in the root zone as they are delaminated by rhizosphere bacteria and fungi. The bacteria feed on the amino acids and in return nitrogen, in the form of ammonia, is released which can be absorbed by the plant. Ammonia is very rapidly absorbed and utilized by the plant and, in small quantities, is very beneficial to the support of rapid growth and development.
A new and very exciting and emerging area of amino acid research, and one that I am very actively involved in, is the role played by accumulated amino acids. In plants, the roles of accumulated amino acids varies from acting as an osmolyte, the regulation of ion transport, modulating stomatal opening, and detoxification of heavy metals. Amino acids also affect the synthesis and activity of enzymes, and most excitingly of all play a major role in gene expression!
So it’s readily apparent why plant nutrient manufacturers would be interested in the humble amino acid – they could be very useful to growers! As useful as might be, amino acids are also commonly misunderstood – just like the carbohydrates we looked at earlier. Once again theory is getting way in front of reality.
As with carbohydrates no one really looked at whether plants can take actively up amino acids through their roots. A major focus of my research is examining how or if plants can take up amino acids via their roots. One method is to feed plants a solution of radioactively labelled amino acids and then take special x-rays of the whole plant 24 hours later. You can actually visualize the extent of the amino acid uptake. In all of the experiments I’ve been involved in, almost none of the amino acid solution fed to the plants had been absorbed by the roots and transported to the leaves. So what’s at play here? Once again it’s the role of the Capsarian strip and endodermis coming into play and excluding the uptake of almost all of the amino acid solution fed to the plants. Amino acid supplementation does work to a minor extent – as some, but very few, of those root fed amino acids are absorbed by the plant. The exciting thing is that even that tiny amount that is absorbed positively affects the growth and development of plants.

So what did we learn?
Only simple sugars are absorbed by the plant root system. And only a very small amount of any amino acids supplied will ever be taken up by your plant’s root system. So what does that mean? Are carboyhydrate and amino acid producs a waste of your time? No – not exactly. Even when a small amount of amino acids are absorbed by the plant, we can get some positive effects. The simple sugars in your carbohydrate products do get absorbed. Others form a good source of food for beneficial bacteria in your root zone. So there are some benefits from using these types of products – just probably not to the degree that some of us may have hoped.
Feeding your plants carbohydrate and amino supplements is not a waste of your time or money – in fact many of those simple and complex carbohydrates serve as food for the friendly bacteria and fungi in your root zone. But don’t forget that your plant’s roots constantly exude simple and complex, carbohydrates, amino acids and proteins into the rhizospere and that those exudates serve as food and growth promoting compounds for many of the beneficial bacteria, fungi and micro organisms present in your plant’s rhizoshpere.
Root exudates are commonly divided into two classes. Low-molecular weight compounds – such as amino acids, organic acids, sugars, and other secondary metabolites and high molecular weight exudates – such as mucilage (polysaccharides or complex carbs) and proteins. The rhizospheric bacteria and fungi return the favor, in a symbiotic relationship, by breaking down complex products in the rhizosphere into ionic forms the plant can absorb as well as excreting protein and secondary signalling molecules of their own that benefit the plant by increasing its rate of growth and development.
In fact, much or all of the apparent success of carbohydrate and amino acids products are due to this inadvertent power feeding of your root zone friendlies and the symbiotic benefits they return to your plants.

The Future of Carbohydrate and Amino Acids?
Biochemists and plant researchers around the world are conducting research into methods of delivering carbohydrates and or amino acids directly into the plant in large or precisely controlled amounts. We are conducting research on developing radical new delivery methods for compounds that are otherwise impossible to deliver to plants in a controlled or effective manner. Techniques such as bio and nano encapsulation technologies are currently being pursued and developed – the promise of these techniques is huge. They could allow things like complex carbohydrates and amino acids to be delivered to your plants as they need them.

That will make you weed nerds think.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'll keep using my brain, thank you very much. I see you've invested in some marketing.
> 
> Peer review or GTFO. That's the foundation of science. Not fancy marketing, this is me being nice.


I have never used aminos or carbs thinking my plants drinks them. I have always used them based on the fact that I know they promote and feed the soil web. Are we done yet?


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Are you using mycos? Does look like she can be easily maxing out that pot, mycos or trichoderma really help in dry conditions by increasing root surface area exponensially via fungal hyphae. Very cool new product in testing in the USA, seed treatment using fungi from arid areas, increases tolerance to heat and drought by over 85 percent, that can buy a day or two depending on pot size. Stuff is called BioEnsure.


I recommend myco-grow from fungiperfecti..been using it for almost ten years and can't say enough...and I will..its cheep!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I recommend myco-grow from fungiperfecti..been using it for almost ten years and can't say enough...and I will..its cheep!


 I have used a few different mychorrizae. The next one I was trying is xtreme gardenings mykos with azos ,og tea veganic special sauce in the bottom of my pots. I like the price of myco-grow from fungiperfect and might use it instead of mykos but not too worried about saving a few bucks I'd rather get whatever has the best results even if it costs more.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Our horses get fed diatomaceous earth to keep them clean of parasites, so my silica source is huge heaps of horse manure compost with healthy added amounts of silica that gets a digestive system then a compost heap to break down and become useful. Not too certain what impact it makes seeing as i have always used it. Very interesting reading through the last page some info bombs dropped. I find the micro nuts and what they can do fascinating.


I like how people think you have to grow in soil to create a "soil web". I have used rockwool and soil both for 17 years and honestly rockwool out performs soil in growth rates and in my personal opinion flavor. The only exception would be full sun outdoor or greenhouse of course. If you go to the grodan website it tells you a lot of useful information about rockwool. Like how it can be recycled easily, I personally reuse mine by taking out the root ball and soaking the used rockwool in enzymes for a week or so until the dead roots break down. Plants love to eat themselves so the just turn into nutrients. With factory processing, one cubic metre of basalt can produce approximately fifty cubic metres of stone wool. So it is actually not all that bad. It's inert and that's my favorite part. I know exactly what is in my shit. I can create the "soil web" in rockwool with good worm cast compost tea and seal in a tub with some oatmeal sprinkled on top and check it a week later bam fungal web created. You can feed this "soil web" with sugars carbs and aminos to really see some action. Fungus is not just for soil. Although if I did have horses and could make my own compost like you do I would definitely be doing that. I don't like to bring dirt inside the house because it's dirty and has bugs other than that awesome shit literally and figuratively speaking MH! I like to use Down to Earth crab meal in my rockwool as it keeps bad fungus at bay and really helps beneficials. The cytosan in the crab meal is the shit they put in bud factor X from AN just thought I would share that. I have been using terpenator and like the results. Remo did a test on his grow one with terpenator and one without. The tepenator plant had 23% thc and the one without had 19% thc. Just one test so it needs more research. Look at the way they use rockwool for agriculture in the Netherlands it's pretty cool..100% recycled!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Always had a fondness for DIY music and most other things.
> 
> If anything its strain peer review here. I know I've gained valuable insight as to what strains I may want to run or not based on the experience of others. Yet when it comes to basic biological functions, I mean the science peer review. Plants make their own amino acids, believing otherwise is wrong, and counter to anything science has to say on the manner. If giving plants amino acids really made a difference, I'm sure agricultural growers everywhere would be adding it to their regiment. Instead you get ignorant cannabis growers who don't know shit about biology falling for marketing, claiming they know better than scientists or farmers.






 this guy has more facts in his boogers than you have in your whole close minded brain. Calm down smoke a bowl watch this and just learn something new. I'd rather listen to someone who has studied the facts even if it is based on marketing.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

More copy paste from marketing materials. Again plants make their own amino acids.

Food webs for mycos are different and even those aren't necessary for growing cannabis. Hence why it can be grown in hydro.

Big agriculture hasn't failed cannabis. Industrial hemp has been largely studied and the European Union as well as Isreal have been doing studies on cannabis for quite a long time. It isn't some magical plant to grow or anything special in terms of a plant.

Keep wasting your money. You really should learn what the difference is between marketing material, and peer reviewed journals are. Probably should learn how to do basic research as well.

Eta: your silly source is from "Urban Garden Magazine" which simply shilled products for hydro companies. You should also learn how to cite your sources.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I like how people think you have to grow in soil to create a "soil web". I have used rockwool and soil both for 17 years and honestly rockwool out performs soil in growth rates and in my personal opinion flavor. The only exception would be full sun outdoor or greenhouse of course. If you go to the grodan website it tells you a lot of useful information about rockwool. Like how it can be recycled easily, I personally reuse mine by taking out the root ball and soaking the used rockwool in enzymes for a week or so until the dead roots break down. Plants love to eat themselves so the just turn into nutrients. With factory processing, one cubic metre of basalt can produce approximately fifty cubic metres of stone wool. So it is actually not all that bad. It's inert and that's my favorite part. I know exactly what is in my shit. I can create the "soil web" in rockwool with good worm cast compost tea and seal in a tub with some oatmeal sprinkled on top and check it a week later bam fungal web created. You can feed this "soil web" with sugars carbs and aminos to really see some action. Fungus is not just for soil. Although if I did have horses and could make my own compost like you do I would definitely be doing that. I don't like to bring dirt inside the house because it's dirty and has bugs other than that awesome shit literally and figuratively speaking MH! I like to use Down to Earth crab meal in my rockwool as it keeps bad fungus at bay and really helps beneficials. The cytosan in the crab meal is the shit they put in bud factor X from AN just thought I would share that. I have been using terpenator and like the results. Remo did a test on his grow one with terpenator and one without. The tepenator plant had 23% thc and the one without had 19% thc. Just one test so it needs more research. Look at the way they use rockwool for agriculture in the Netherlands it's pretty cool..100% recycled!


I am happy for you. Now kindly take your epic knowledge and fuck off.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I have used a few different mychorrizae. The next one I was trying is xtreme gardenings mykos with azos ,og tea veganic special sauce in the bottom of my pots. I like the price of myco-grow from fungiperfect and might use it instead of mykos but not too worried about saving a few bucks I'd rather get whatever has the best results even if it costs more.


You're paying for packaging and name bro..look at the species list and compare...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am happy for you. Now kindly take your epic knowledge and fuck off.


Is this guy fins brother who actually scored in high school? Just sayin...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I like how people think you have to grow in soil to create a "soil web". I have used rockwool and soil both for 17 years and honestly rockwool out performs soil in growth rates and in my personal opinion flavor. The only exception would be full sun outdoor or greenhouse of course. If you go to the grodan website it tells you a lot of useful information about rockwool. Like how it can be recycled easily, I personally reuse mine by taking out the root ball and soaking the used rockwool in enzymes for a week or so until the dead roots break down. Plants love to eat themselves so the just turn into nutrients. With factory processing, one cubic metre of basalt can produce approximately fifty cubic metres of stone wool. So it is actually not all that bad. It's inert and that's my favorite part. I know exactly what is in my shit. I can create the "soil web" in rockwool with good worm cast compost tea and seal in a tub with some oatmeal sprinkled on top and check it a week later bam fungal web created. You can feed this "soil web" with sugars carbs and aminos to really see some action. Fungus is not just for soil. Although if I did have horses and could make my own compost like you do I would definitely be doing that. I don't like to bring dirt inside the house because it's dirty and has bugs other than that awesome shit literally and figuratively speaking MH! I like to use Down to Earth crab meal in my rockwool as it keeps bad fungus at bay and really helps beneficials. The cytosan in the crab meal is the shit they put in bud factor X from AN just thought I would share that. I have been using terpenator and like the results. Remo did a test on his grow one with terpenator and one without. The tepenator plant had 23% thc and the one without had 19% thc. Just one test so it needs more research. Look at the way they use rockwool for agriculture in the Netherlands it's pretty cool..100% recycled!


You are using the word "organic" pretty loosely in describing how you grow. Rockwoll has a pathetic cation exchange capacity, and does not support a thriving microbial population which is why you are using bottles of plant available "organic" nutrients which do not require microbial mineralization. A true organic medium hosts an army of microbes which process the various organic meals and deliver those to the plant when signalled to do so. You are forgoing that entire process (the very basis of organic growing) and directly feeding the plant with your bottles.

An inert, inorganic substrate will always be inferior when it comes to organic growing.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You are using the word "organic" pretty loosely in describing how you grow. Rockwoll has a pathetic cation exchange capacity, and does not support a thriving microbial population which is why you are using bottles of plant available "organic" nutrients which do not require microbial mineralization. A true organic medium hosts an army of microbes which process the various organic meals and deliver those to the plant when signalled to do so. You are forgoing that entire process (the very basis of organic growing) and directly feeding the plant with your bottles.
> 
> An inert, inorganic substrate will always be inferior when it comes to organic growing.


The poster is confused about much of the biological functions of plants, they have made that abundantly clear. 

A fool and his money, how easily do they part.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 7, 2015)

Ohh shit here we go again


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> If you buy sensi bloom it has a lot more cal mag in it so you dont need the calmagic as much if at all. if you try GH floralicious you will see that you can't go wrong with it in your nutrient lineup. Only 1ml/gal and it is super cheap and super concetrated.


I use sensi bloom but also use R/O water and have had calmag problems in the past so I add the calimagic to it, I do have the floralicious but haven't been using it.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

Good & bad information


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 7, 2015)

back to the silica topic...this was a decent read, if anyone is interested lol
http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRDC5057629

"Additions of potassium silicate have a very low potential for adverse reactions with other materials used in organic farming
systems. *The substance may react in storage with ammonium salts to form hydrogen gas, and care should be taken to avoid
contact with raw manure in closed storage*." 

"The breakdown products of the material are potassium and silicon dioxide, both naturally occurring in practically all animal
species and ecosystems (King et al. 193. Diluted potassium silicate solution readily depolymerizes into various silicabased
species loosely associated with potassium ions. Concentrations used in foliar sprays and nutrient solutions are
dominated by silicic acid, which is readily absorbed by plants. Dissolved potassium and silica species are indistinguishable
from their naturally occurring analogs.
The mode of action of potassium silicate is not fully understood. There appears to be both a mechanical mode of action
(when applied as a foliar spray), and a physiological mode of action (when translocated within plant tissues) with current
research mostly supporting the latter hypothesis. Silicon impregnates along epidermal cell walls (Parry and Smithson 1964).
These layers become effective barriers against water loss and fungal infection (Sangster 1970, Takeoka et al 1984). Silicon NOSB TAP Review Compiled by UC
is also deposited in xylem vessel cell walls, preventing constriction of xylem under high transpiration stress (Raven 1983),
and in endodermal root cells, where it acts as a barrier against infection of the stele by parasites and pathogens (Bennett
1982). Although there appears to be a relationship between silicate treatments, resistance to fungal attack, and expression of
plant defense mechanisms (Cherif et al 1992), a concurrent study (Cherif et al 1992a) showed that accumulation and
polymerization of silica at fungal infection sites has no role in providing a physical barrier against fungal attack. *Further
evidence points to the accumulation of silica in the trichomes of fruit as a possible barrier* (Samuels et al 1993). "


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You are using the word "organic" pretty loosely in describing how you grow. Rockwoll has a pathetic cation exchange capacity, and does not support a thriving microbial population which is why you are using bottles of plant available "organic" nutrients which do not require microbial mineralization. A true organic medium hosts an army of microbes which process the various organic meals and deliver those to the plant when signalled to do so. You are forgoing that entire process (the very basis of organic growing) and directly feeding the plant with your bottles.
> 
> An inert, inorganic substrate will always be inferior when it comes to organic growing.





st0wandgrow said:


> You are using the word "organic" pretty loosely in describing how you grow. Rockwoll has a pathetic cation exchange capacity, and does not support a thriving microbial population which is why you are using bottles of plant available "organic" nutrients which do not require microbial mineralization. A true organic medium hosts an army of microbes which process the various organic meals and deliver those to the plant when signalled to do so. You are forgoing that entire process (the very basis of organic growing) and directly feeding the plant with your bottles.
> 
> An inert, inorganic substrate will always be inferior when it comes to organic growing.


I never said I was trying to grow organically! I may be trying to get the best weed possible and a mix of organic and chemical might actually be the best way! OMG IT"S THE END OF THE WORLD!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> More copy paste from marketing materials. Again plants make their own amino acids.
> 
> Food webs for mycos are different and even those aren't necessary for growing cannabis. Hence why it can be grown in hydro.
> 
> ...


You guys are so stubborn and annoying. Basically you disregard valuable information based on your ego. Boohoo I want organic. I'm saying big ag polluted the environment and cannabis can restore it. Cannabis depletes everything from the soil. You can grow cannabis with little or no nutrients just fine but the end product will show just what was in the ground it was planted in period. If the ground is toxic the plants absorb it and then you replenish the earth.How can you say the plant always has everything it needs to create all the aminos they need all the time when they are always pulling in nutrients and sending out roots to search for more. You're a tool bag. It absolutely is a "magical plant" It is the most miraculous discovery and ongoing research project discovered by man in mine and many other well informed peoples opinion. Now I see why in 20 years I never wasted my time with you grunts.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

Platinum bubba x Jo og AKA (mountain gorilla)
 
Around 3 weeks 12/12...the smells these things are putting out,very funky coffee fuel og funk,with some dark chocolate in the mix...very rich smelling

Got some mendobreath x Jo og babies looking good


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Platinum bubba x Jo og AKA (mountain gorilla)
> View attachment 3326953
> Around 3 weeks 12/12...the smells these things are putting out,very funky coffee fuel og funk,with some dark chocolate in the mix...very rich smelling
> 
> Got some mendobreath x Jo og babies looking good


This is why im here! Beautiful work! I'm investing time and money into ggg genetics and wanted to talk about this, not silica and aminos lol. thanks genuity for keeping the focus alive! Bubba is one of my all time favs and I would definitely like to give that strain a personal review! Nice frosty chunky nug action! I wasn't sure if I wanted to try mendo breath so will be looking for those nug shots too.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> This is why im here! Beautiful work! I'm investing time and money into ggg genetics and wanted to talk about this, not silica and aminos lol. thanks genuity for keeping the focus alive! Bubba is one of my all time favs and I would definitely like to give that strain a personal review! I wasn't sure if I wanted to try mendo breath so will be looking for those nug shots too.


Yea,I felt the same about mendobreath,till I grew out the mendobreath x grape puff

And doing a little digging on the genetic make up...I just know these are going to put out fire..

I'm trying to get the guys to revisit this platinum bubba x Jo og..it is true funk.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am happy for you. Now kindly take your epic knowledge and fuck off.


 I will fuck off and it happily so. You on the other hand will waste the rest of your life here most likely.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You are using the word "organic" pretty loosely in describing how you grow. Rockwoll has a pathetic cation exchange capacity, and does not support a thriving microbial population which is why you are using bottles of plant available "organic" nutrients which do not require microbial mineralization. A true organic medium hosts an army of microbes which process the various organic meals and deliver those to the plant when signalled to do so. You are forgoing that entire process (the very basis of organic growing) and directly feeding the plant with your bottles.
> 
> An inert, inorganic substrate will always be inferior when it comes to organic growing.


 I never said I was growing organically. If you can't figure out that you can use organic and natural methods together than you are a retard. Natural does mean chemicals and yes chemicals can be natural products ie: rockwool!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> back to the silica topic...this was a decent read, if anyone is interested lol
> http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRDC5057629
> 
> "Additions of potassium silicate have a very low potential for adverse reactions with other materials used in organic farming
> ...


See, this is science. Thank you for actually contributing what is science and not marketing.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I use sensi bloom but also use R/O water and have had calmag problems in the past so I add the calimagic to it, I do have the floralicious but haven't been using it.


 I have low ppms and never use r/o I used it one year and wow what a waste of fucking water!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> See, this is science. Thank you for actually contributing what is science and not marketing.


Yes it is science but it just says the same fucking thing! So we all learn silica is fucking great shit and your pants need it. They might not need aminos fed to them but it sure as fuck is doing some good shit to my plants that is a fact from me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I never said I was growing organically. If you can't figure out that you can use organic and natural methods together *than* you are a retard. Natural does mean chemicals and yes chemicals can be natural products ie: rockwool!


My post got you so butt-hurt that you had to quote it 3 times? Did I strike a nerve there skippy? Smoke a joint and collect yourself.

Pro tip: If you're going to call someone a retard, you might want to make sure you've got a handle on 3'rd grade English. It's "then", not "than"..... retard.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> You guys are so stubborn and annoying. Basically you disregard valuable information based on your ego. Boohoo I want organic. I'm saying big ag polluted the environment and cannabis can restore it. Cannabis depletes everything from the soil. You can grow cannabis with little or no nutrients just fine but the end product will show just what was in the ground it was planted in period. If the ground is toxic the plants absorb it and then you replenish the earth.How can you say the plant always has everything it needs to create all the aminos they need all the time when they are always pulling in nutrients and sending out roots to search for more. You're a tool bag. It absolutely is a "magical plant" It is the most miraculous discovery and ongoing research project discovered by man in mine and many other well informed peoples opinion. Now I see why in 20 years I never wasted my time with you grunts.


It's a magical plant with regards to the effects, that I can agree with you there. I also agree cannabis can be a great plant to pull toxins out of the soil, this is true but it isn't the only plant that had that capability. Cannabis is not a magical plant when it comes to cultivation. 

What you posted was marketing. It is nonsense and serves only the purpose to sell you shit you don't need. 

If my ego was so big, I'd never post my mistakes nor would I admit when I'm wrong. Both of which I've done on these boards. What I can't stand is misinformation and marketing. Both intellectual crimes you committed. 

Nevertheless organic, inorganic, both can get one a great product. I love organic when it's done responsibly and respectful of the environment. Personally I am a lazy indoor grower and simply don't have the time nor effort to get it going at this point.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My post got you so butt-hurt that you had to quote it 3 times? Did I strike a nerve there skippy? Smoke a joint and collect yourself.
> 
> Pro tip: If you're going to call someone a retard, you might want to make sure you've got a handle on 3'rd grade English. It's "then", not "than"..... retard.


i just woke up and yes im a tard happy to admit it and now im also baked and yes i do feel better i will qoute you again soon hold on


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I have low ppms and never use r/o I used it one year and wow what a waste of fucking water!


What was wrong with your R/O water? I noticed a significant difference between R/O and DE-chlorinated (mainly salt build up on fabric pots is much less). Maybe it was just me but man these R/O filters are bad ass and work great. I only have to use florakleen 1 time at the very end of grow to flush out my nutes no more flushing during flower/veg because of salt build up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Yes it is science but it just says the same fucking thing! So we all learn silica is fucking great shit and your pants need it. They might not need aminos fed to them but it sure as fuck is doing some good shit to my plants that is a fact from me.


This is the problem I took up with your statements. Perhaps I wasn't as clear. I believe you are falsely attributing "amino acids" to helping your plants instead of the silica, which was my point. Amino acids are produced by the plant, no extras are needed was my point.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> It's a magical plant with regards to the effects, that I can agree with you there. I also agree cannabis can be a great plant to pull toxins out of the soil, this is true but it isn't the only plant that had that capability. Cannabis is not a magical plant when it comes to cultivation.
> 
> What you posted was marketing. It is nonsense and serves only the purpose to sell you shit you don't need.
> 
> ...


 I actually need this shit for the way that I cultivate. Hate it or not that is a fact for most of growers and is not a trend.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I actually need this shit for the way that I cultivate. Hate it or not that is a fact for most of growers and is not a trend.


Need what? Because that statement is not clear.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What was wrong with your R/O water? I noticed a significant difference between R/O and DE-chlorinated (mainly salt build up on fabric pots is much less). Maybe it was just me but man these R/O filters are bad ass and work great. I only have to use florakleen 1 time at the very end of grow to flush out my nutes no more flushing during flower/veg because of salt build up.


 Oh I just don't like to waste water I'm OCD about it really. So you like to filter out half your water and dump in down the drain? Chlorine sucks and I don't like it but really is it that bad? A regular carbon filter brings my ppms down to the 20's.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Oh I just don't like to waste water I'm OCD about it really. So you like to filter out half your water and dump in down the drain? Chlorine sucks and I don't like it but really is it that bad? A regular carbon filter brings my ppms down to the 20's.


I didn't say chlorine I said salt. That carbon filter does NOTHING for salt removal.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Need what? Because that statement is not clear.


Nutrients. So I grow in rockwool. It is an inert substrate. I have to inoculate it before I use it. This is a simple process of soaking in some compost tea. If I have a inert medium anything I put in it is in it and there is nothing in it that I did not put in it. So to say it can be organic is false. I can use mycorhizae and it creates a healthy microbial life in the rockwool. Now people have said it has a low caution exchange and microbial life doesn't thrive. but like you said you don't need the soil food web to grow cannabis and I guess that is what my results show and have shown for a very long time. Although if you ask what my experience is I will tell you that the rockwool promotes and supports a very healthy environment for roots and microbial life. I have grown in organic super soil that I made and did that for years and know the difference. For example.. I used to use green sand in it and that doesn't break down until fall outdoors so if you use it in your mix indoors it never actually really gets used from the soil. I need the nutrients because my substrate does not have it built in, which I like very much indeed. You can have all that shit in your soil but you can never really get it all out. Can you ever flush a soil plant down to where the runoff is the same exact ppms as the fresh clean water you feed them? I flush better than anyone I have ever met hands down.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I didn't say chlorine I said salt. That carbon filter does NOTHING for salt removal.


Oh than if you have a problem with salt that's new to me I flush with every feed so new nutes every time.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> It's a magical plant with regards to the effects, that I can agree with you there. I also agree cannabis can be a great plant to pull toxins out of the soil, this is true but it isn't the only plant that had that capability. Cannabis is not a magical plant when it comes to cultivation.
> 
> What you posted was marketing. It is nonsense and serves only the purpose to sell you shit you don't need.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately marketing is part of capitalism and we live in america.. yay america. I have to say sometimes you just need to accept things the way they are and pick your battles wisely. For instance I know I can outsmart you but to fight commercialism and capitalism is like cutting off my nose to spite my face.Do you think they are actually exposed to more peer reviews than this silly message board?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I flush better than anyone I have ever met hands down.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Nutrients. So I grow in rockwool. It is an inert substrate. I have to inoculate it before I use it. This is a simple process of soaking in some compost tea. If I have a inert medium anything I put in it is in it and there is nothing in it that I did not put in it. So to say it can be organic is false. I can use mycorhizae and it creates a healthy microbial life in the rockwool. Now people have said it has a low caution exchange and microbial life doesn't thrive. but like you said you don't need the soil food web to grow cannabis and that is what my results show and have shown for a very long time. I need the nutrients because my substrate does not have it built in, wich I like very much indeed. You can have all that shit in your soil but you can never really get it all out. Can you ever flush a soil plant down to where the runoff is the same exact ppms as the fresh clean water you feed them? I flush better than anyone I have ever met hands down.


Gotcha. Yes plants need nutes, i havent ventures into rockwool. I don't mess with ppms or run off. I know my water source as I read the annual report and have good water. I don't measure ppms, because there really isn't a need to as my nutrients are consistent. Plus if I don't have problems, no reason to make more work.

And flushing is to correct problems. It adds nothing to the end product. Why deprive a plant of potential growth by starving it the last couple weeks?



purplelicious said:


> Unfortunately marketing is part of capitalism and we live in america.. yay america. I have to say sometimes you just need to accept things the way they are and pick your battles wisely. For instance I know I can outsmart you but to fight commercialism and capitalism is like cutting off my nose to spite my face.Do you think they are actually exposed to more peer reviews than this silly message board?


Since this is barely coherent ramblings, I'll try my best at not being a dick. You can waste your money on what ever you want. That's your choice. I prefer to be an educated consumer. What I can't stand is nonsense being spread as truth. Peer review in science is something anyone should pay attention to, particularly when making claims. It means I can replicate ones study, critically look for potential pitfalls, and ensure the accuracy of said conclusions. 

You on the other hand seem to prefer generic hippy dude making outlandish claims that can be found in any hydro store trying to sell you the latest and greatest marketing snake oil.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, by late veg through finish, dump the reservoir and fill w/ new nutes mix weekly. In between, top off w/ half strength.
> 
> Running random plants, it can be tricky when to begin the final 7-10 day pure water flush. Guess early, and you starve a plant of nutes during the last ripening phase. Wait too long, and your plants get harvested late waiting for the flush. No problems w/ either if you run reliable clones.
> 
> The proof, ultimately, is in the joint. If it burns a white ash, and stays lit nearly as well as a Marlboro, you've succeeded.



LMAO!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

I run organic and coco-coir semi-organic, salt build up can be a serious problem in soil and coco-coir, I have also done RDWC hydroponics and aeroponics but find the taste is much better with the organic and semi organic. And if you flush every single time you feed you are doing something wrong, I water my coco with nutrients each time until 20-40% runoff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

↑
Oh than if you have a problem with salt that's new to me I flush with every feed so new nutes every time 88888888888888888888888888888888888888888

Yeah, by late veg through finish, dump the reservoir and fill w/ new nutes mix weekly. In between, top off w/ half strength.

↑
I need the nutrients because my substrate does not have it built in, which I like very much indeed. You can have all that shit in your soil but you can never really get it all out. Can you ever flush a soil plant down to where the runoff is the same exact ppms as the fresh clean water you feed them? I flush better than anyone I have ever met hands down. 888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888

Running random plants, it can be tricky when to begin the final 7-10 day pure water flush. Guess early, and you starve a plant of nutes during the last ripening phase. Wait too long, and your plants get harvested late waiting for the flush. No problems w/ either if you run reliable clones.

↑I flush better than anyone I have ever met hands down.8888888888888888888888888888888888

The proof, ultimately, is in the joint. If it burns a white ash, and stays lit nearly as well as a Marlboro, you've succeeded.​


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LMAO


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

A proper dry and cure is what makes a clean burning end product. Not flushing.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I run organic and coco-coir semi-organic, salt build up can be a serious problem in soil and coco-coir, I have also done RDWC hydroponics and aeroponics but find the taste is much better with the organic and semi organic. And if you flush every single time you feed you are doing something wrong, I water my coco with nutrients each time until 20-40% runoff.


that is the same difference as a flush. runoff=flush. you are why I think coco is fail. salt build up haha.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> that is the same difference as a flush. runoff=flush


No you are completely wrong runoff does not = flush, flush = 3 times more than the container size so if you have a 5 gallon container to flush you need 15 gallons of fresh clean water. Or you can flush with a clearing agent like FloraKleen or Flawless Finish, but you don't use nutes with EITHER of those methods so you are completely wrong, sorry.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Gotcha. Yes plants need nutes, i havent ventures into rockwool. I don't mess with ppms or run off. I know my water source as I read the annual report and have good water. I don't measure ppms, because there really isn't a need to as my nutrients are consistent. Plus if I don't have problems, no reason to make more work.
> 
> And flushing is to correct problems. It adds nothing to the end product. Why deprive a plant of potential growth by starving it the last couple weeks?
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not smoking your unflushed weed. If you don't understand this basic fact please don't waste my time. I also will show you how to grow anytime and you can exercise your right to fix any problems you see with my grow. You will most likely just fuck it up and ask me how to fix it.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> No you are completely wrong runoff does not = flush, flush = 3 times more than the container size so if you have a 5 gallon container to flush you need 15 gallons of fresh clean water. Or you can flush with a clearing agent like FloraKleen or Flawless Finish, but you don't use nutes with EITHER of those methods so you are completely wrong, sorry.


I disagree. I flush every feed. I didn't say final flush anywhere did I? This procedure is to ensure no salt buildup so effectively it is flushing out salts. wow you guys like to argue. Only flush with water plants really don't need florakleen that is the snake oil if you ask me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> A proper dry and cure is what makes a clean burning end product. Not flushing.


Dirt vs DWC.

In my medium, no flush = hard little charcoal balls that do not smoke. Guess why?


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yea,I felt the same about mendobreath,till I grew out the mendobreath x grape puff
> 
> And doing a little digging on the genetic make up...I just know these are going to put out fire..
> 
> I'm trying to get the guys to revisit this platinum bubba x Jo og..it is true funk.


I wish they would do plantium bubba x joog! I have a forum cut x bubba kush 98. mmmmm very frosty in week 3! smells like cherries and funk!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Dirt vs DWC.
> 
> In my medium, no flush = hard little charcoal balls that do not smoke. Guess why?


I'm guessing it is because there is leftover nutrients that your plant didn't use. I have never had that problem so I'm not much help there. I would say dirt if it was a choice between just the two. Obviously I choose rockwool over all for indoor. Outdoor dirt I hope you would all know. My reason for dirt is the roots in DWC are not supported and can not grow them correctly due to lack of structure as well as the very turbulent and harsh environment they are forced to live in. One thing you don't see on a giant scale from big ag is dwc. It was a fad and that is my opinion.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> No you are completely wrong runoff does not = flush, flush = 3 times more than the container size so if you have a 5 gallon container to flush you need 15 gallons of fresh clean water. Or you can flush with a clearing agent like FloraKleen or Flawless Finish, but you don't use nutes with EITHER of those methods so you are completely wrong, sorry.


Got to shower then go to the forbidden grow store for some heavily marketed snake oil. Maybe I'll get that stuff that makes water even more like water.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm surprised @chuck estevez hasn't dropped in this thread yet.

I thought if the word flush was mentioned 3 times in a thread the bat signal goes up??


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Got to shower then go to the forbidden grow store for some heavily marketed snake oil. Maybe I'll get that stuff that makes water even more like water.


Maybe one day you will learn and go organic until then enjoy the snake oil.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> One thing you don't see on a giant scale from big ag is dwc. It was a fad and that is my opinion.


One that shall live on here at the Ponderosa....it's just so simple once you learn how.

I guess rock wool is not a fad......


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Dirt vs DWC.
> 
> In my medium, no flush = hard little charcoal balls that do not smoke. Guess why?


I can see changing out the water supply and lowering nutes towards the end of flowering as I cut back feeding towards the end but flushing? Nope. 

Try smoking tobacco when it's fresh, or improperly dried/cured. It suffers the exact same burning problems as cannabis does.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I can see changing out the water supply and lowering nutes towards the end of flowering as I cut back feeding towards the end but flushing? Nope.
> 
> Try smoking tobacco when it's fresh, or improperly dried/cured. It suffers the exact same burning problems as cannabis does.


Have you run DWC?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I can see changing out the water supply and lowering nutes towards the end of flowering as I cut back feeding towards the end but flushing? Nope.
> 
> Try smoking tobacco when it's fresh, or improperly dried/cured. It suffers the exact same burning problems as cannabis does.


If you are not flushing you are smoking poison straight up.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> If you are not flushing you are smoking poison straight up.


Now you are just lying to the people, ask Uncle Ben what plants eat. They don't eat heavy metals lolol.

@Uncle Ben we need your immense wisdom


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Now you are just lying to the people, ask Uncle Ben what plants eat. They don't eat heavy metals lolol.


No they don't but they do store food in their leaves and if you don't flush and give your plants time to leech out some of that you will be smoking chemicals. It will taste harsh, the ash will be black, the joints you roll will turn to rock.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you run DWC?


Other than throwing some nutes in my cloning bucket due to not having enough space, nope. 

If there is some explanation as to why it would be different please enlighten me. And I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

i'm really curious as to what exactly is in any of those flushing agents that flush away these salts.. anyone, anyone, bueller, bueller


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> If you are not flushing you are smoking poison straight up.


And what poisons would those be? Lighting anything on fire and inhaling it is not healthy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> No they don't but they do store food in their leaves and if you don't flush and give your plants time to leech out some of that you will be smoking chemicals. It will taste harsh, the ash will be black, the joints you roll will turn to rock.


 i don't know about you, but i usually trim all of my leaves off of my buds and don't smoke them. just saying..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> And what poisons would those be? Lighting anything on fire and inhaling it is not healthy.


 you know, poisions like nitrogen and pottasium, stuff that makes up plants..


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i don't know about you, but i usually trim all of my leaves off of my buds and don't smoke them. just saying..


You think the fan leafs are the only thing on your plant that stores food? The buds are green too.....you guys can smoked your unflushed poison buds that are so harsh they make you have a sore throat and I will continue to smoke my top shelf medical quality organic marijuana that is properly flushed and tastes amazing. I was at your level once, I thought flushing was bs, then I tried flushing and wow what a difference in quality and wayyyy less harshness. Just don't see how you don't realize flushing is a real thing, just call any legit dispensary and they will tell you they flush, every single dispensary I go to flushes and they have very high quality buds.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you know, poisions like nitrogen and pottasium, stuff that makes up plants..


I'll have to remember to stop eating fertilizers straight from the bin. Also fuck vegetables! Poisons the whole lot of them!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> If you are not flushing you are smoking poison straight up.


How so?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You think the fan leafs are the only thing on your plant that stores food? The buds are green too.....you guys can smoked your unflushed poison buds that are so harsh they make you have a sore throat and I will continue to smoke my top shelf medical quality organic marijuana that is properly flushed and tastes amazing. I was at your level once, I thought flushing was bs, then I tried flushing and wow what a difference in quality and wayyyy less harshness. Just don't see how you don't realize flushing is a real thing, just call any legit dispensary and they will tell you they flush, every single dispensary I go to flushes and they have very high quality buds.


I wonder if there is such thing as legit dispensery. Most I've seen here in the mitten are fucked.

Again, people attributing one thing from another. Flush does nothing for the end product. It's in the dry and cure.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

Furthermore every single nutrient company suggests a flush, they even provide flushing solvents to help flush easier. They must not have studied plants then since according to your theory they are all wrong.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'll have to remember to stop eating fertilizers straight from the bin. Also fuck vegetables! Poisons the whole lot of them!


 it always cracks me up that cannabis in the only crop in the world that one needs to flush.. not veggy's, not fruits, nope, just cannabis... oh, that's right though, you don't smoke apples, and surely no one would taste nasty chemicals if you wer to eat them, only if you were to smoke them, i always forget that part..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Furthermore every single nutrient company suggests a flush, they even provide flushing solvents to help flush easier. They must not have studied plants then since according to your theory they are all wrong.


 oh, you mean nutrient companies, the ones selling you flushing agents? they honestly suggest you flush.. next thing you're going to tell me that they're going to suggest that you flush using one of their flushing agents, ammirghit?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

Experienced growers know that it's virtually impossible to grow long-term, healthy houseplants without using *fertilizer*. However, there can be a dark side to fertilizer that must be dealt with if your plants are truly to look their best.
Fertilizer is sometimes referred to as "fertilizer salts" because that's just what it is: soluble salts. According to the Unviersity of Texas Greenhouse Management Handbook, fertilizers are classifed by the amount of salt they contain. For reference, researchers have developed a "salt index," using sodium nitrate as the baseline, which has a salt index value of 100 (this was picked randomly). Other fertilizer ingredients have varying salt indexes, including potassium chloride (salt index of 116) and ammonium nitrate (salt index of 105). The nitrates are well known sources of nitrogen, which is one of the macroelements and most common fertilizer ingredients. All fertilizers contain salts, including pellets, powders, and liquid fertilizers.
Although proper use of fertilizer is critical to encouraging healthy plants, over time, they leave behind a salt residue in the soil that can be detrimental to your plants. If it's bad enough, this salt residue can be seen as a white, hazy film on the soil surface. If you use clay pots, it will appear as a white haze on the outside of the pot.
Fertilizers aren't the only source of salt build-up in your houseplants. There can also be salts present in your *potting medium* as well as the *water* you're using. Salt concentrations in water are measured as the electrical conductivity (EC) of the water. The greater the EC, the greater the salt concentration. EC readings exceeding 2.0 millimhos/cc signal an excessive level of sodium. Finally, most soil mediums (peat moss, pine bark fines, perlite) contain negligible amounts of salt, with the notable exception of coconut coir. Coconut coir that was harvested and processed from plants that lived near the ocean can contain very high levels of salt and should be leached before use.
*Flushing Salts From Your Plants*
All of this salt can have a very detrimental effect on your plants, especially as the salt level continually rises with additional applications of water and fertilizer. Very few plants have evolved to tolerate high levels of sodium (the mangrove is a notable exception, and some species are well known for their ability to "weep" salt from their leaves as they secrete excess salt). Signs of excess salt include wilting, fungal attack, and plant collapse.
Instead of waiting for your plants to suffer from salt build-up, it's a better idea to regularly "flush" your potted plants to clean out excess salt build-up. Flushing plants is not difficult and can make a world of difference in your plants' health. To flush plants, follow these simple steps:

Stick to a schedule. It's best to flush monthly or every four to eight weeks, depending on how often you fertilize.
Using tepid water, water the plant heavily until water drips from the drainage holes. Do not let the plant sit in its container during this procedure (it will be sitting in the same salty water you're trying to get ride of!).
Let the plant drip for 20 to 30 minutes, then repeat the procedure with tepid water and let the plant drain again.
Make sure to clean the salt residue from the plant's tray. Trays can have extremely high levels of salt concentration left by evaporation.
This general procedure should work for most houseplants, but some more sensitive species might need a third round of flushing or might need to be flushed more often. As always, watch your plants carefully and let them tell you what they need.
Source: http://houseplants.about.com/od/growinghealthyhouseplants/a/Flushing-Houseplants-Flushing-Fertilizer-Salts-From-Potted-Plants.htm

Please do some reading before you open your mouth. It's not just marijuana it is all plants.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Experienced growers know that it's virtually impossible to grow long-term, healthy houseplants without using *fertilizer*. However, there can be a dark side to fertilizer that must be dealt with if your plants are truly to look their best.
> Fertilizer is sometimes referred to as "fertilizer salts" because that's just what it is: soluble salts. According to the Unviersity of Texas Greenhouse Management Handbook, fertilizers are classifed by the amount of salt they contain. For reference, researchers have developed a "salt index," using sodium nitrate as the baseline, which has a salt index value of 100 (this was picked randomly). Other fertilizer ingredients have varying salt indexes, including potassium chloride (salt index of 116) and ammonium nitrate (salt index of 105). The nitrates are well known sources of nitrogen, which is one of the macroelements and most common fertilizer ingredients. All fertilizers contain salts, including pellets, powders, and liquid fertilizers.
> 
> Source: http://houseplants.about.com/od/growinghealthyhouseplants/a/Flushing-Houseplants-Flushing-Fertilizer-Salts-From-Potted-Plants.htm
> ...


 lol, who's arguing that nutes don't use salts? not me said the bee..
and just an jyi, my mother has a house full of house plants, never used nutrients in her life..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You think the fan leafs are the only thing on your plant that stores food? The buds are green too.....you guys can smoked your unflushed poison buds that are so harsh they make you have a sore throat and I will continue to smoke my top shelf medical quality organic marijuana that is properly flushed and tastes amazing. I was at your level once, I thought flushing was bs, then I tried flushing and wow what a difference in quality and wayyyy less harshness. Just don't see how you don't realize flushing is a real thing, just call any legit dispensary and they will tell you they flush, every single dispensary I go to flushes and they have very high quality buds.


Think about what you're saying. You're suggesting that organic compounds that are processed via microbes, turned into ionic form, and uptaken by the plant.... somehow turn in to poison??

Even if what you're saying is true (organic compounds turn in to poison) how does dumping copious amounts of water ON YOUR SOIL eliminate these poisons from the LEAVES?? What are you flushing out of the soil that will impact the leaves??

The only sense that flushing makes to me is if you're using synthetic nutrients and you over did it and you want to rid your medium of any excess build up of salts. Aside from that "flushing" is pot forum mythology. In no other field of agriculture do you see farmers "flushing" any type of crop.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, who's arguing that nutes don't use salts? not me said the bee..
> and just an jyi, my mother has a house full of house plants, never used nutrients in her life..


Then why would you not flush, you are poisoning yourself by smoking that built up fertilizer and poisoning your plants by leaving it in there, using R/O water will help decrease this substantially but you always need an end harvest flush, no matter what.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You think the fan leafs are the only thing on your plant that stores food? The buds are green too.....you guys can smoked your unflushed poison buds that are so harsh they make you have a sore throat and I will continue to smoke my top shelf medical quality organic marijuana that is properly flushed and tastes amazing. I was at your level once, I thought flushing was bs, then I tried flushing and wow what a difference in quality and wayyyy less harshness. Just don't see how you don't realize flushing is a real thing, just call any legit dispensary and they will tell you they flush, every single dispensary I go to flushes and they have very high quality buds.


I don't know where you got your cannabis degree but you might want to throw it in the dumpster and start over.

First off, you wouldn't have a clue what one has in his/her stash unless they gave you that information or you personally know them. For that second point my ash always burns to a nice white fluff that you can gently flick into the wind. If you learn to dry and cure properly everything becomes higher quality.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Think about what you're saying. You're suggesting that organic compounds that are processed via microbes, turned into ionic form, and uptaken by the plant.... somehow turn in to poison??
> 
> Even if what you're saying is true (organic compounds turn in to poison) how does dumping copious amounts of water ON YOUR SOIL eliminate these poisons from the LEAVES?? What are you flushing out of the soil that will impact the leaves??
> 
> The only sense that flushing makes to me is if you're using synthetic nutrients and you over did it and you want to rid your medium of any excess build up of salts. Aside from that "flushing" is pot forum mythology. In no other field of agriculture do you see farmers "flushing" any type of crop.


When you flush you do not harvest right away , you flush for 1-2 weeks , leaching the soil and removing the nutrients, so the plant only can use what is left in its system. By the time you harvest you should have a good fade going and you will notice a good difference in taste of end product.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Then why would you not flush, you are poisoning yourself by smoking that built up fertilizer and poisoning your plants by leaving it in there, using R/O water will help decrease this substantially but you always need an end harvest flush, no matter what.


You don't smoke the dirt my man, I think you got it all wrong here brother. No offense to you and your opinion but scientific evidence does not back you up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Furthermore every single nutrient company suggests a flush, they even provide flushing solvents to help flush easier. They must not have studied plants then since according to your theory they are all wrong.


Let's break that statement down. 

No , not all nutrient companies say to flush. Funny enough it's only cannabis focused products that tend to.

They provide flushing products because the ignorant buy them and it's an easy means of revenue. 

I doubt most have studied plants, if they did, NPK levels wouldn't be all over the place nor would you need 15 separate bottles.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the laughs homie, I am smoking a nice fatty in your honor yodizzle.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

Obviously you guys are like talking to a brick wall, I backed my argument up with evidence and sources you guys have done nothing but source opinions and not 1 fact. I am done with this conversation.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Then why would you not flush, you are poisoning yourself by smoking that built up fertilizer and poisoning your plants by leaving it in there, using R/O water will help decrease this substantially but you always need an end harvest flush, no matter what.


 i have tried flushing my plants, and i have tried not flushing my plants.. after smoking the same strain, grown from clones from same mother, one flushed, one not, and not noticing any differences between the two, i stopped flushing.. simple is simple..
and if i were poisoning my plants as you say, why aren't they dying? usually when something is poisoned, it dies, no?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Obviously you guys are like talking to a brick wall, I backed my argument up with evidence and sources you guys have done nothing but source opinions and not 1 fact. I am done with this conversation.


 what facts have you backed up your argument with, that nutrients are based on salts and that nitrates are 116 on a salt based scale? i don't understand what that has to do with flushing


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Other than throwing some nutes in my cloning bucket due to not having enough space, nope.
> 
> If there is some explanation as to why it would be different please enlighten me. And I'm not being sarcastic.


I don't have the explanation, just the results. I can't tell you why lines sometimes appear in my posts....
.... well, I can now. OK,,this is better - I can't tell you how a microwave works, but I know how to operate one.

So......sorry, I'm not the sort of person that has to know 'why' something that works, works. I have no science. But I have $100, a couple of spare buckets [with the accessories], and a couple of Bodhi beans [ you pay for if I'm not right.

No, wait....change the Bodhi two 2 Dinafem WWs...you'll need two fems. Grow them. At 7 weeks in bloom, drain the nutes from one bucket and fill with plain water for 10 days - the other, keep your solution at normal nutrient bloom strength.

Chop. Dry. Smoke. Only one will burn. Guess which one?

I honestly don't care why, ya know?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Experienced growers know that it's virtually impossible to grow long-term, healthy houseplants without using *fertilizer*. However, there can be a dark side to fertilizer that must be dealt with if your plants are truly to look their best.
> Fertilizer is sometimes referred to as "fertilizer salts" because that's just what it is: soluble salts. According to the Unviersity of Texas Greenhouse Management Handbook, fertilizers are classifed by the amount of salt they contain. For reference, researchers have developed a "salt index," using sodium nitrate as the baseline, which has a salt index value of 100 (this was picked randomly). Other fertilizer ingredients have varying salt indexes, including potassium chloride (salt index of 116) and ammonium nitrate (salt index of 105). The nitrates are well known sources of nitrogen, which is one of the macroelements and most common fertilizer ingredients. All fertilizers contain salts, including pellets, powders, and liquid fertilizers.
> Although proper use of fertilizer is critical to encouraging healthy plants, over time, they leave behind a salt residue in the soil that can be detrimental to your plants. If it's bad enough, this salt residue can be seen as a white, hazy film on the soil surface. If you use clay pots, it will appear as a white haze on the outside of the pot.
> Fertilizers aren't the only source of salt build-up in your houseplants. There can also be salts present in your *potting medium* as well as the *water* you're using. Salt concentrations in water are measured as the electrical conductivity (EC) of the water. The greater the EC, the greater the salt concentration. EC readings exceeding 2.0 millimhos/cc signal an excessive level of sodium. Finally, most soil mediums (peat moss, pine bark fines, perlite) contain negligible amounts of salt, with the notable exception of coconut coir. Coconut coir that was harvested and processed from plants that lived near the ocean can contain very high levels of salt and should be leached before use.
> ...


Wow, I didn't know cannabis was a houseplant, sitting in a container for years at a time. Stop over fertilizing and you won't have salt build up.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Obviously you guys are like talking to a brick wall, I backed my argument up with evidence and sources you guys have done nothing but source opinions and not 1 fact. I am done with this conversation.


Fact #1 Plants to not uptake heavy metals, they transfer it in ions. 
Fact #2 No other agriculture industry flushes
Fact #3 If you know how to give your plants what they need and not follow some schedule to over fert your babies you would never have a sore throat. 
Fact #4 You sadly have grown weed that makes your throat sore otherwise you wouldn't have brought it up.

Anyone wanna throw some more facts in there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fact #1 Plants to not uptake heavy metals, they transfer it in ions.
> Fact #2 No other agriculture industry flushes
> Fact #3 If you know how to give your plants what they need and not follow some schedule to over fert your babies you would never have a sore throat.
> Fact #4 You sadly have grown weed that makes your throat sore otherwise you wouldn't have brought it up.
> ...


Sources? I see no facts their just your opinion. You have nothing to back your argument up with just talking out your ass like 99% of people on these forums. Please keep your dumb ass opinion to yourself because I do not give a fuck what you think. Back it up or shut it up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't have the explanation, just the results. I can't tell you why lines sometimes appear in my posts....
> .... well, I can now. OK,,this is better - I can't tell you how a microwave works, but I know how to operate one.
> 
> So......sorry, I'm not the sort of person that has to know 'why' something that works, works. I have no science. But I have $100, a couple of spare buckets [with the accessories], and a couple of Bodhi beans [ you pay for if I'm not right.
> ...


Why's are very important. 

I never said continue feeding full strength till the end. My plants tend to want less when they are a few weeks from harvest. Swapping out old nutrients solution with just plain water makes sense, I just don't see why you don't continue feeding your plants. You do you, you grow beautiful looking bud. I'm always interested in the why, otherwise it's simply conjecture and not really understanding what's going on.

By the way, I'm sure you can figure out how a microwave works. It isn't complicated.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sources? I see no facts their just your opinion. You have nothing to back your argument up with just talking out your ass like 99% of people on these forums. Please keep your dumb ass opinion to yourself because I do not give a fuck what you think. Back it up or shut it up.


@Uncle Ben

Once uncle ben gets here he will produce some facts, I am not the scientist or the horticulturist for over 20 years but he is something like that.

You seem real salty that we shattered your dreams, I feel like you must be using advanced nutrients with final finish or final flush or something.

The only time you need to flush is after you take a shit bro, that is a fact jack.

[ By the way, I know you grew the throat burner bro. I have never myself experienced it but you don't have to hide it. We all make mistakes. ]


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> When you flush you do not harvest right away , you flush for 1-2 weeks , leaching the soil and removing the nutrients, so the plant only can use what is left in its system. By the time you harvest you should have a good fade going and you will notice a good difference in taste of end product.






Yodaweed said:


> No you are completely wrong runoff does not = flush, flush = 3 times more than the container size so if you have a 5 gallon container to flush you need 15 gallons of fresh clean water. Or you can flush with a clearing agent like FloraKleen or Flawless Finish, but you don't use nutes with EITHER of those methods so you are completely wrong, sorry.


I can understand tapering off the feeding the last week or so and finishing up with some plain water, but it makes no sense at all to me to dump 15 gallons of water in to a 5 gallon container (your definition of flushing) every time you water for the last 2 weeks. That simply isn't going to do anything to enhance the flavor, or smokeability of the weed.

As has already been mentioned by others.... get the drying down pat and your weed will smoke smooth.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sources? I see no facts their just your opinion. You have nothing to back your argument up with just talking out your ass like 99% of people on these forums. Please keep your dumb ass opinion to yourself because I do not give a fuck what you think. Bac/k it up or shut it up.


 read em and weep.. more facts than you can shake a stick at..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-truth-about-flushing.409622/


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> read em and weep.. more facts than you can shake a stick at..
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-truth-about-flushing.409622/


Does it have pictures? If it doesn't have those cool graphics he might not buy it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> By the way, I'm sure you can figure out how a microwave works. It isn't complicated.


I have no doubt. I'm rather brainy. But I have no interest in the knowledge. Just the performance and results.

Same with my cars......my women.......and my weed.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I can understand tapering off the feeding the last week or so and finishing up with some plain water, but it makes no sense at all to me to dump 15 gallons of water in to a 5 gallon container (your definition of flushing) every time you water for the last 2 weeks. That simply isn't going to do anything to enhance the flavor, or smokeability of the weed.
> 
> As has already been mentioned by others.... get the drying down pat and your weed will smoke smooth.


There's different ways to flush you can do a 3x flush or you can do a water only for the last 2 weeks (leeching soil) type flush. You can also do a flush with flushing agent to 40% run off and it works well. I have done all 3 and prefer the 2 weeks of watering in organic, and the flushing agent in soilless.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> There's different ways to flush you can do a 3x flush or you can do a water only for the last 2 weeks (leeching soil) type flush. You can also do a flush with flushing agent to 40% run off and it works well. I have done all 3 and prefer the 2 weeks of watering in organic, and the flushing agent in soilless.


Starving your plants sure brings out the best of them


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Starving your plants sure brings out the best of them


^^member since Saturday not 1 posted grow log or anything I bet this guy really knows.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> There's different ways to flush you can do a 3x flush or you can do a water only for the last 2 weeks (leeching soil) type flush. You can also do a flush with flushing agent to 40% run off and it works well. I have done all 3 and prefer the 2 weeks of watering in organic, and the flushing agent in soilless.


Hey man, at the end of the day if it works for you then rock on. I see no harm in using plain water for the last bit of your grow. I pretty much use just water for my entire grow, so I can dig it.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> ^^member since Saturday not 1 posted grow log or anything I bet this guy really knows.


Dude you could be a member here for 10 years and still not know how to grow medicine. Not my fault you believe in fairy tales and not science. Racer posted the link to your facts, instead of us arguing I will give you some time to go catch up on your reading. I mean you have been here for a while you should know this already.

Sorry I offended you, go get your lesson on.

[ Also you can see my nug shots in the smoke report section under Godfather Kush. Stop making yourself look so ignorant. ]


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey man, at the end of the day if it works for you then rock on. I see no harm in using plain water for the last bit of your grow. I pretty much use just water for my entire grow, so I can dig it.


Same here, I have a water only (teas too I do bat guano and vermi-t) and I also have a semi-organic coco-coir grow that is flushed with a flushing agent at the end of flower to remove salts and nutrient build up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I have no doubt. I'm rather brainy. But I have no interest in the knowledge. Just the performance and results.
> 
> Same with my cars......my women.......and my weed.


Different strokes. 

I just like to know how things work. Never been one to simply not be bothered. Heh, you need to learn to have women pay for you, not the other way around


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey man, at the end of the day if it works for you then rock on. I see no harm in using plain water for the last bit of your grow. I pretty much use just water for my entire grow, so I can dig it.


I was just about to say something along these lines....

People (me) grow using only water the whole grow,so water only the last two weeks of a synthetic grow,what harm is that going to cause..

Now 5x water to a pot size is bullshit...IMO


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 7, 2015)

HI, JUST GOING TO LEAVE THIS RIGHT HERE


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Different strokes.
> 
> Heh, you need to learn to have women pay for you, not the other way around


 I think you have no clue. Perhaps Bruce can 'splain it to You.


----------



## Torch1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fffuuuucccckkkk... sometimes I harvest a couple hours after feeding... lol
Cuz I'm bored...

GrapeStomper OG heavy in all aspects... yummy as all fuck no cure yet... burn something!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 7, 2015)

and this






*Nutrient uptake by plants*.

Plants need 17 elements for normal growth. Carbon, hydrogen, and oxygen come from the air and water. Soil is the principle source of other nutrients. *
Primary nutrients *(nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium) are used in relatively large amounts by plants, and often are supplemented as fertilizers.

*Secondary nutrients *(calcium, magnesium, and sulfur) are also used in large amounts but are typically readily available and in adequate supply. *
Micronutrients *or trace elements are needed only in small amounts. These include iron, zinc, molybdenum, manganese, boron, copper, cobalt, and chlorine. 

*Essential Plant Nutrients*



Roots take up nutrients primarily as *ions* dissolved in the soil’s water. The ions may be positively charged (*cations*) or negatively charged (*anions*). The nutrient ion soup in the soil’s water is in a constant state of flux as the variety of ions dissolve in and precipitate out of solution.

*Humus, clay particles and organic matter* in the soil are negatively charged, attracting the positively charged cations (like ammonium, NH4+, and potassium, K+) and making the cations resistant to leaching. Negatively charged anions (like nitrate, N03-) are prone to leaching and can become a water pollution problem. Both ammonium and nitrate are important plant nitrogen sources and are commonly found in salt forms in fertilizers.

The_ *Cation Exchange Capacity*, CEC,_is a measurement of the soil’s capacity to hold cation nutrients. More precisely, it is a measurement of the capacity of the negatively charged clay and organic matter to attract and hold positively charged cations. CEC is useful in comparing the potential for different soils to hold and supply nutrients for plant growth.*Foliar absorption of mineral nutrients* by above ground plant parts including leaves stems and flowers have been reported for over 200 years. Interest however has been mainly since the 1950's. this interest has grown over the years because of the increased costs of fertilizers, environmental concerns about leaching and runoff, a better understanding of how to facilitate the absorption process and a better understanding of plant growth. Minor element deficiencies in fruit have been corrected by foliar applications for 80 to 90 years. More recently over the last 40 years or so, foliar absorption of the macronutrients has also been studied extensively. It is now known that not only nutrients can be absorbed but also pesticides, growth regulators, organic acids and many carbohydrates. 
Among the advantages to foliar absorbed nutrients include the fact that they can be rapid and effective, with quick plant response. Because they are so effective they require less fertilizer input by avoiding soil fixation, leaching and runoff. They are applied to the leaf blade and allowed to remain there until fully absorbed. You do not water in. Today we have the knowledge of how plants grow in order to make the most effective use of this technique. Other advantages revolve around the fact that they are effective when the turf has a restricted root system from such things as being closely mowed, periods of environmental stress, seasonal root loss, periods of low photosynthetic output and correspondingly low carbohydrate reserve.

Some nutrients become fixed in the soil and results in low efficiency as a root absorbed nutrients. Foliar applications of nutrients as a supplementary fertilizer are highly effective. *Factors affecting foliar absorption*.

Several factors will affect foliar absorption include relative humidity, temperature, pH of the nutrient solution, variety of the turf, age of the leaf, concentration of the nutrient solution, difference in the nutrient compounds(formulations) use of surfactants and the addition of non-nutrient facilitating or carrier-mediated agents.

Humidity and temperature have a direct relationship with absorption of nutrients and as they increase, penetration also increases. The total amount of time the nutrient is in contact with the leaf is critical. Optimum pH is a factor that varies from nutrient to nutrient and most good formulators recognize the need to have optimum pH for the nutrient used.

Many chemical compounds are ineffective as foliar nutrients. For example Shafer and Reed studied a total of 31 organic and inorganic potassium compounds for their efficacy as a foliar fertilizer. Their results showed a broad spectrum in foliar absorption of potassium from both organic and inorganic carriers. Studies from other researchers on many other nutrient compounds show similar results.

*Modern Foliars*

The effectiveness of modern foliar fertilizers varies significantly and is directly proportional to the quality of the product. Using both organic and inorganic facilitating agents to transport the cations into and throughout the plants has become a very exact science. Harvest Grow uses only the finest colloids in the form of Humates and Kelp nutrients to achieve the best results. The process of building excellent foliar fertilizers is an exacting and complex one.

Many *humic* and organic materials have the capacity to bind substantial amounts of metals and other cations, and they can therefore exert considerable control over the supply and availability of nutrient elements to plants and in water.

When the metal ion combines with an electron donor, the resulting substance is said to be a complex or coordination compound. If the donor atoms are attached not only to the metal ion but also to each other as well forming a ring, it creates a chelate.

There are good complexes and bad complexes and there are good and bad chelates. Some of the good organic agents used in these products are: humic acids from many sources, fulvic acids, ligno sulfates, amino acids, sugars and carbohydrates and hydrolyzed protein mixes. Harvest Grow nutrients are biodegradable and available to the plant and the soil micro community as a significant energy source.

Synthetic chelates are used extensively in many agriculture and turf products. Some researchers have reported that they may remain as a residue in the plant tissue or in the soil tying up other nutrients and they provide no additional energy source. Harvest Grow uses organic chelates keeping them available and biodegradable.*Mobility*
Absorption is only one aspect of a foliar fertilizer. In addition, the absorbed nutrient generally must be trans located throughout the plant. While absorption is a key process in selecting a foliar applied nutrient, the extent of redistribution or mobility of each nutrient in the plant is an important consideration also.

Buyer Beware

There is little regulation over the complexing and chelate foliar industry:

The presence of an organic or synthetic chelating agent in the formulation legally makes the product a chelate regardless of how much is in the mix.
It does not matter whether there is enough chelating agent in the mixture to chelate all the metals in the formulation or not to be considered a chelate.
Any agent that can be shown to cause chelation is considered a chelate, without regard to whether it is stable or not.
Unstable chelates that precipitate when mixed with anions, such as phosphorous, are poorly absorbed by the plants and do not translocate well in the plant.
The concentration of these complexing and chelating agents in the various formulations need not be on the label.
The best chelating agents are those that are natural components found in the metabolism of the plant and they should compose a high concentration within the formulation.

In his thesis for his PH. D. degree from Michigan State University in 1956 H.B. Tukey Jr. researched Nutritional Foliar Sprays. He made this observation:

"Foliar fertilizers produce quick, visible results and can increase the effectiveness of fertilizer applications to the soil, reducing total amounts of fertilizer applied."

He showed that it works like this:
In photosynthesis; sunlight, carbon dioxide from the atmosphere, water and nutrients, along with chlorophyll in the leaf, combine to produce carbohydrates for plant growth and health. The nutrients in the soil are soluble in the ground water and enter the plant with the water through the membrane of the roots and are carried up the xylem tissue and distributed throughout the leaf where the carbohydrates are produced. The carbohydrates are then distributed throughout the plant and carried by the phloem to the root for storage.

When we apply foliar fertilizer containing the proper nutrients for photosynthesis directly to the leaf, the plant begins to produce more carbohydrates and in the process requires more water. The stomata on the leaf open allowing water vapor to escape, which reduces the water pressure in the xylem tissue allowing more water to flow up the vascular bundle. In turn more water is absorbed into the roots to replace the water moving up. If good nutrition is available in the soil surrounding the root, extra nutrients enter the plan with the water.

If you visualize the plant as a water pump, the foliar fertilizer acts as a primer, priming the pump and bringing more nutrition into the plant.

*It is important to remember that the foliar fertilizer actually increases the total uptake of nutrients by several folds over the small amount of foliar fertilizer applied. Harvest Grow products effectively enhance nutrient uptake by the plant, *.
Harvest Grow uses natural chelates to enhance nutrient uptake and nutritional value capability of the plant.
http://harvestgrow.com/feedtheplant.html


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

The facts always drive off the witch hunters.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

Some afgooie 
 
Being grown in lucky dog mix(spud up ss#4) with coots nutrient mix & minerals
I use xterm tea & neptues harvest....I spray my foliage with coconut water..


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

I use a ton of different growing techniques. This room is full mix of ATF,blue magoo,plushberry,headband 707 and cookies x bubba kush with one each of purple paralyzer,raspberry kush,critical kush, purple kosher strawberry banana, sweet cream mandarin. I can't wait to get some good ggg genetics in the garden!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> One that shall live on here at the Ponderosa....it's just so simple once you learn how.
> 
> I guess rock wool is not a fad......


No sir rock wool is here to stay. maybe dwc is too but it fails for the most part unless you can check your plants every couple hours just in case a pump failed or something is wrong.Maybe have them on video so can can look at them all the time but what if something happened and you were a few hours away and all you could do was watch your plants wilt lol. Too many undesirable variables in dwc is my 2 cents.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> No sir rock wool is here to stay. maybe dwc is too but it fails for the most part unless you can check your plants every couple hours just in case a pump failed or something is wrong.Maybe have them on video so can can look at them all the time but...........


Wow.......are you serious? You got to chill out, amigo.

I look in on them once a day - not out of fear and freakin' out - but because I enjoy the hobby.

In 5+ years, I've never had a pump fail, and still use the originals. I have had an air stone fail. Once. Dropped another in. Plant continued undeterred. 

Nearly freaked me out.
[ just kidding ]


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Wow.......are you serious? You got to chill out, amigo.
> 
> I look in on them once a day - not out of fear and freakin' out - but because I enjoy the hobby.
> 
> ...


 Ya I have many other reasons that is actually the least of them I'm just high all the time and love talking shit and ruffling feathers around here lmao.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Ya I have many other reasons that is actually the least of them I'm just high all the time and love talking shit and ruffling feathers around here lmao.


OK. Let me know when you get to the 'ruffling feathers" part. 

Or aim lower.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> OK. Let me know when you get to the 'ruffling feathers" part.
> 
> Or aim lower.


You got all upset that i said dwc is fail lol great stuff!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I wonder if there is such thing as legit dispensery. Most I've seen here in the mitten are fucked.
> 
> Again, people attributing one thing from another. Flush does nothing for the end product. It's in the dry and cure.


http://www.harborsidehealthcenter.com/ http://riverrockcolorado.com/ http://www.cannablissandco.com/ http://mhmcdenver.com/ I have been to ones in Denver and Portland I can say Denver has better dispensaries over all but it's all relative. Good medicine is just hard to find and if you are picky you might go to 100 before you find one you really like. I have genetics from harborside and they are always good. I have genetics from cannabliss and they rock. Anyway yes we have good dispensaries! Just got Orange Crush and Oregon Pineapple the other day. I just want a nice selection in my library for personal and for patients. We need to keep the growing in our community and then there is no way we will have to worry about large corporations taking over and growing massive amounts of commercial weed full of chemicals. If they do than it will have it's place, like to replace cigarettes altogether. That's a good idea.. tabaco companies should have to grow and sell weed because it is better for you than cigarettes and cigarettes can be illegal and go into prohibition! 

Discuss:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> You got all upset that i said dwc is fail lol great stuff!


Yeah.......all upset. You know me so well. 

Dude...you're new here, or a reincarnation. Either way, your B- level of trolling has been done often, and just as poorly many times before.

But you're impressed with yourself...so there's that....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm really curious as to what exactly is in any of those flushing agents that flush away these salts.. anyone, anyone, bueller, bueller


maybe using mg and S make the plant metabolize stored nutes?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Let's break that statement down.
> 
> No , not all nutrient companies say to flush. Funny enough it's only cannabis focused products that tend to.


have you smoked tomatos or carrots? how do you know those stored nutes arent harsh instead of nutritious lol


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I didn't say chlorine I said salt. That carbon filter does NOTHING for salt removal.


 If your water has salt in it maybe you have high cholesterol as well. Better double check your water and your blood pressure!


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

heh... most of the things a select group of morons were arguing with me in my thread from last year, are repeating said things verbatim in the current thread. good to see that though, in my thread for new growers I listed foliar feeding an flushing as important, last year mr Estevez was vehement that plants do not uptake nutrients and undesirable elements into the buds ie cadmium arsenic so needless to say im surprised that he had an about face on his way of thinking, last year he said something along the lines of "plants go and uptake some heavymetals yeah ok!!" than posted some internet meme to really drive his point home etc... all kidding aside purplicious, a flush is necessary, studies have shown that just about every type of fertilizer, including organic, have levels of cadmium , as well as just about every type of soil, including fox farms. it has been proven that flushing alone with 2 times the volume of the soil container can reduce 50% of cadmium from soils. recent anti pot studies have shown that there is almost 5 times the cadmiums in marijuana smoke as is in cigarette smoke. the way I remove cadmium from my grows is hitting ti from all angles:

1 before the grow starts take all the soil you are going to use in the pots and flush them individually before planting seeds, 2 times the volume of said pots

2 while using organic or inorganic, aerate the water youre going to use for fertilizing but take a stocking and fill it with perlite or coco and tie of the end, let it sit in your aerating fertilizer water( with an aquarium pump and airstont) over night, studies have shown this can remove 60-70% of heavy metals from the fertilizer

3 flush once a month with aerated water but make sure the drain pan is free of water to promote faster drying, this also has the side effect of increasing growth as is seen in nature after heavy rains.

4 use a reverse osmosis filter or zero water filter, the ph will go down to 5.0-5.9 range but tds will be guaranteed in the 0-10 ppm range, which wil eliminate the salinity problem from chemically treated tap water. use this water for flushing watering and feeding

im researching several other methods for removing heavy metals from soil and fertilizer via my pub med account


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone want to check out a really great veganic grow? I just picked up og tea veganic special sauce,mykos and azos for my transplant after I looked at this guy hash zeppelins grow. My roots are white and look good but dam these look amazing and the plants look perfect. My little baby mendo montage f2 will be very happy with this mix. Here is the link https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=295694


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> heh... most of the things a select group of morons were arguing with me in my thread from last year, are repeating said things verbatim in the current thread. good to see that though, in my thread for new growers I listed foliar feeding an flushing as important, last year mr Estevez was vehement that plants do not uptake nutrients and undesirable elements into the buds ie cadmium arsenic so needless to say im surprised that he had an about face on his way of thinking, last year he said something along the lines of "plants go and uptake some heavymetals yeah ok!!" than posted some internet meme to really drive his point home etc... all kidding aside purplicious, a flush is necessary, studies have shown that just about every type of fertilizer, including organic, have levels of cadmium , as well as just about every type of soil, including fox farms. it has been proven that flushing alone with 2 times the volume of the soil container can reduce 50% of cadmium from soils. recent anti pot studies have shown that there is almost 5 times the cadmiums in marijuana smoke as is in cigarette smoke. the way I remove cadmium from my grows is hitting ti from all angles:
> 
> 1 before the grow starts take all the soil you are going to use in the pots and flush them individually before planting seeds, 2 times the volume of said pots
> 
> ...


I flush very thoroughly and religiously. I feed half strength nutrients for a week then just water for another week minimum. I use rockwool in pots just like you would use soil. I get a big bale of it and mix it with compost tea so it is like a soupy slushy mixture then I can slop it in my pots plop a baby in and feed it whatever I want. I can also remove all the nutrients from my rockwool at anytime by flushing. I love inert growing mediums that are actually inert. People say that coco is inert but I have some very different personal knowledge that says it is full of salts! So the coconuts are harvested from the ocean. I have done tests on coco. There is some inland coco that is fairly salt free but still like 500ppms of salt is stupid and that is the best coco I could find. The normal shit all you people use is like 1200 sometime 1600 ppms right out of the bag!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> heh... most of the things a select group of morons were arguing with me in my thread from last year, are repeating said things verbatim in the current thread. good to see that though, in my thread for new growers I listed foliar feeding an flushing as important, last year mr Estevez was vehement that plants do not uptake nutrients and undesirable elements into the buds ie cadmium arsenic so needless to say im surprised that he had an about face on his way of thinking, last year he said something along the lines of "plants go and uptake some heavymetals yeah ok!!" than posted some internet meme to really drive his point home etc... all kidding aside purplicious, a flush is necessary, studies have shown that just about every type of fertilizer, including organic, have levels of cadmium , as well as just about every type of soil, including fox farms. it has been proven that flushing alone with 2 times the volume of the soil container can reduce 50% of cadmium from soils. recent anti pot studies have shown that there is almost 5 times the cadmiums in marijuana smoke as is in cigarette smoke. the way I remove cadmium from my grows is hitting ti from all angles:
> 
> 1 before the grow starts take all the soil you are going to use in the pots and flush them individually before planting seeds, 2 times the volume of said pots
> 
> ...


Also I am flushing with kangen filtered water for the last week. This is some serious filtered water. http://www.usakangenwater.com/ also I plan on getting this living water filter https://www.alivewater.com/. R/O is crap compared to these two together! What do you think?


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I flush very thoroughly and religiously. I feed half strength nutrients for a week then just water for another week minimum. I use rockwool in pots just like you would use soil. I get a big bale of it and mix it with compost tea so it is like a soupy slushy mixture then I can slop it in my pots plop a baby in and feed it whatever I want. I can also remove all the nutrients from my rockwool at anytime by flushing. I love inert growing mediums that are actually inert. People say that coco is inert but I have some very different personal knowledge that says it is full of salts! So the coconuts are harvested from the ocean. I have done tests on coco. There is some inland coco that is fairly salt free but still like 500ppms of salt is stupid and that is the best coco I could find. The normal shit all you people use is like 1200 sometime 1600 ppms right out of the bag!


had no idea coco was salty, then I would amend that to make only use of super coarse perlite in the stocking, coco does remove cadmium but adding of salt would be counteractive. I also prefer inert grow mediums, my favorite is super coarse perlite in a hempy bucket with a high power 50 lpm air pump and bubble discs in the water. that is advice mostly for soil grows but there is a material data safety sheet that lists all fertilizers and there heavy metal content and I found it alarming that almost all of them organic and inorganic contained levels of cadmium that could be considered high. im surprised that coco is so high but while I have have never used it for growing or to leech cadmium from fertilizer im surprised people can grow with it seeing as it has so much salt. at 1200 ppm it just amazes me that most people dotn have a problem with it. I haven't tried rockwool slush do you reuse it afterwards? that's the one thing I like about super coarse perlite, if im gentle with it it can be reused indefinitely.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Also I am flushing with kangen filtered water for the last week. This is some serious filtered water. http://www.usakangenwater.com/ also I plan on getting this living water filter https://www.alivewater.com/. R/O is crap compared to these two together! What do you think?


im nto sold on the kangan water as it has various minerals in it according to their website, the alivewater looks intriguing to say the least, as long as the tds is low id be on board seeing as they say there is increased oxygen content . for now an aerator and low tds water is good enough but the alive water system looks good. it looks like it is used in tandem with other water treatment systems so you'd need a reverse osmosis system as well since it says to install it after the r/o system.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> had no idea coco was salty, then I would amend that to make only use of super coarse perlite in the stocking, coco does remove cadmium but adding of salt would be counteractive. I also prefer inert grow mediums, my favorite is super coarse perlite in a hempy bucket with a high power 50 lpm air pump and bubble discs in the water. that is advice mostly for soil grows but there is a material data safety sheet that lists all fertilizers and there heavy metal content and I found it alarming that almost all of them organic and inorganic contained levels of cadmium that could be considered high. im surprised that coco is so high but while I have have never used it for growing or to leech cadmium from fertilizer im surprised people can grow with it seeing as it has so much salt. at 1200 ppm it just amazes me that most people dotn have a problem with it. I haven't tried rockwool slush do you reuse it afterwards? that's the one thing I like about super coarse perlite, if im gentle with it it can be reused indefinitely.


Yes I reuse it now, I used to throw it away. You can pull out the root ball and break it up soak it in some hygrozyme solution for a week to break down the rest of the dead root matter and your plants can then feed on themselves which they love to do. You lose a small amount but most of it is recycled. Works well for me been doing it for over two years. I am switching to fabric pots and flood tables soon though. same concept but I will be flooding the whole table with fresh nutes with every watering then drain that to waste. I thought about putting an air stone at the bottom of each pot just under the rockwool so when they are soaking they get a super o2 boost. I'm not sure exactly what is in the coco I just know it is not inert nor is it low ppm by any standard or stretch of the imagination.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> im nto sold on the kangan water as it has various minerals in it according to their website, the alivewater looks intriguing to say the least, as long as the tds is low id be on board seeing as they say there is increased oxygen content . for now an aerator and low tds water is good enough but the alive water system looks good. it looks like it is used in tandem with other water treatment systems so you'd need a reverse osmosis system as well since it says to install it after the r/o system.


Kangen has its own filtration no r/o needed but I get it from my moms house and I have to fill up 5 gallon jugs so it is a pain but I love to flush and only need like 4 of them to get my room done. alivewater is something I have been reading up on and plan on getting it. They have a few models. I might just try this one






It just goes inline on your pipe.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> had no idea coco was salty, then I would amend that to make only use of super coarse perlite in the stocking, coco does remove cadmium but adding of salt would be counteractive. I also prefer inert grow mediums, my favorite is super coarse perlite in a hempy bucket with a high power 50 lpm air pump and bubble discs in the water. that is advice mostly for soil grows but there is a material data safety sheet that lists all fertilizers and there heavy metal content and I found it alarming that almost all of them organic and inorganic contained levels of cadmium that could be considered high. im surprised that coco is so high but while I have have never used it for growing or to leech cadmium from fertilizer im surprised people can grow with it seeing as it has so much salt. at 1200 ppm it just amazes me that most people dotn have a problem with it. I haven't tried rockwool slush do you reuse it afterwards? that's the one thing I like about super coarse perlite, if im gentle with it it can be reused indefinitely.


Take some water and a handful sample of your coco medium and mix it together then run it through a coffee filter and test the water. Every time I have done this I get results saying there is something in the coco at 800-1600 ppm. One brand I found had like 350 ppm and they were inland coconut husk that had never been in the ocean. The theory I have is the coco harvested from the ocean is loaded with salts that they can't and don't leech out in their so called cleaning and buffering process. All these coco processors are trying to get salts out of the coco and they tell you that right on the bag. So lets grow with something that has a shit ton of salt? NO fucking thanks assholes! You want to know the ppm of my rockwool when I flush water through it? The same as the water I flushed through it!


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> heh... most of the things a select group of morons were arguing with me in my thread from last year, are repeating said things verbatim in the current thread. good to see that though, in my thread for new growers I listed foliar feeding an flushing as important, last year mr Estevez was vehement that plants do not uptake nutrients and undesirable elements into the buds ie cadmium arsenic so needless to say im surprised that he had an about face on his way of thinking, last year he said something along the lines of "plants go and uptake some heavymetals yeah ok!!" than posted some internet meme to really drive his point home etc... all kidding aside purplicious, a flush is necessary, studies have shown that just about every type of fertilizer, including organic, have levels of cadmium , as well as just about every type of soil, including fox farms. it has been proven that flushing alone with 2 times the volume of the soil container can reduce 50% of cadmium from soils. recent anti pot studies have shown that there is almost 5 times the cadmiums in marijuana smoke as is in cigarette smoke. the way I remove cadmium from my grows is hitting ti from all angles:
> 
> 1 before the grow starts take all the soil you are going to use in the pots and flush them individually before planting seeds, 2 times the volume of said pots
> 
> ...


you should read this mr. heavy metal

http://pubs.usgs.gov/bul/1314g/report.pdf

good luck flushing out all that cadmium,lmfao


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

Cadmium is readily absorbed by soil-rooted plants from solutions
of cadmium compounds applied to the soil. Autoradiographic
studies by Gordee, Porter, and Langston (1960) indicated that
exposure of peppermint (Mentha piperita L.) plants to radioactive
cadmium in soil resulted in the uptake of the element after
24 hours and in its gradual movement through the vascular system
to all parts of the plant, with the greatest accumulation occurring
in the lower leaves. *They reported that cadmium was not
eliminated by the plant following leaching of the soil.*
In experiments with radish (Raphanus sativus L.) designed to
test the possibility of preventing or impeding cadmium accumulation
in food plants by the interactive effect of zinc, Lagerwerff
and Biersdorf (1972) combined 2, 20, and 100 ppb (parts per billion)
cadmium and 20, 100, and 400 ppb zinc in culture solutions.
At the lowest concentration of cadmium, increasing the concentrations
of zinc suppressed cadmium uptake; but at the 100-ppb level
of cadmium, increasing amounts of zinc increased cadmium uptake.
The great reduction in crop yield caused by levels of zinc
that were effective in suppressing cadmium absorption, together
with the failure of zinc to inhibit cadmium uptake at high levels
of both elements, limits the practical possibilities of reducing cadmium
levels in plants by applying zinc to the soil.
Dr. W. H. Alloway, of the U.S. Plant, Soil, and Nut


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> No sir rock wool is here to stay. maybe dwc is too but it fails for the most part unless you can check your plants every couple hours just in case a pump failed or something is wrong.Maybe have them on video so can can look at them all the time but what if something happened and you were a few hours away and all you could do was watch your plants wilt lol. Too many undesirable variables in dwc is my 2 cents.


Dude! You are a trip.. I do DWC and for everyone's info, I left for a vacation last year and before I left I checked the grow tent and my dumb ass accidently turned off my air pumps. When I returned 4 days later I noticed that just the very top of my plants were slightly bent over. Then I noticed my dumb ass turned the pumps off so I plugged them back in and an hour later they were normal again. I guess they still had plenty of oxygen to survive. Just sayin!
I have had 1 pump fail and had a few air stones clog up. but a video camera? That's funny..


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

CONCLUSIONS
Cadmium in low concentrations most likely is *a normal constituent
of all plant tissues*. The concentration in the tissue is determined
by the inherent ability of a plant species to absorb cadmiumCADMIUM IN PLANTS G25
and by the cadmium concentration in the environment. At low
levels of cadmium in soils, differences in cadmium content among
plant species commonly are greater than differences in amounts
of cadmium in the soils where the plants grew. Beyond certain
background amounts of cadmium in soils, the cadmium content of
plant tissue tends to increase with increased concentrations of
cadmium in the soil.
Airborne cadmium, originating in emissions from the combustion
of hydrocarbons or from certain industrial processes, may
enter the soils and be absorbed by plants, or may be deposited on
the surface of plants in particulate matter, until very high levels
of cadmium are accumulated by the plant. *There appears to be no
natural means by which cadmium is eliminated from plant tissue,
and no cultural practice has been found effective in reducing or
preventing the absorption of cadmium by plants

KEEP TRYING TO FLUSH THAT OUT MR.POOP*


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

More good news on the cadmium front, if you grow in acidic soil, you can keep the levels down.even in cocksfoot

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02371149#page-1

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/pr/2005/050614.htm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> http://www.harborsidehealthcenter.com/ http://riverrockcolorado.com/ http://www.cannablissandco.com/ http://mhmcdenver.com/ I have been to ones in Denver and Portland I can say Denver has better dispensaries over all but it's all relative. Good medicine is just hard to find and if you are picky you might go to 100 before you find one you really like. I have genetics from harborside and they are always good. I have genetics from cannabliss and they rock. Anyway yes we have good dispensaries! Just got Orange Crush and Oregon Pineapple the other day. I just want a nice selection in my library for personal and for patients. We need to keep the growing in our community and then there is no way we will have to worry about large corporations taking over and growing massive amounts of commercial weed full of chemicals. If they do than it will have it's place, like to replace cigarettes altogether. That's a good idea.. tabaco companies should have to grow and sell weed because it is better for you than cigarettes and cigarettes can be illegal and go into prohibition!
> 
> Discuss:


My cherry pie and cem 4 came from harborside so they are cool in my book


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> *Furthermore* *every single nutrient company suggests a flush*





Yodaweed said:


> *they even provide flushing solvents to help flush easier*


Cmon bro this is ABC's...They tell you that you need to do something that requires their product to do it properly? Hmmm...wonder why. It's a wives tale turned marketing gimmick perpetuated even further by those who have fallen for it. Sometimes the most simple things can be the most genius.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Platinum bubba x Jo og AKA (mountain gorilla)
> View attachment 3326953
> Around 3 weeks 12/12...the smells these things are putting out,very funky coffee fuel og funk,with some dark chocolate in the mix...very rich smelling
> 
> Got some mendobreath x Jo og babies looking good


That looks amazing man. Can almost smell it from here  Already that frosty 3 weeks into 12/12? Can't imagine what she's gonna look like when she finishes up


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> That looks amazing man. Can almost smell it from here  Already that frosty 3 weeks into 12/12? Can't imagine what she's gonna look like when she finishes up


I was happy with the f1s I did,and these f2s are looking right on track...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

I just find it ironic, people worried about cadmium, which isn't in much at any alarming levels, yet no problems lighting things in fire and inhaling them. 

Priorities though.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I just find it ironic, people worried about cadmium, which isn't in much at any alarming levels, yet no problems lighting things in fire and inhaling them.
> 
> Priorities though.


It's crazy when you sit back,and look at some post people make....it's truly nuts.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's crazy when you sit back,and look at some post people make....it's truly nuts.


The crazy thing about cadmium and care tires and car exhaust. This is just something I heard a very long time ago. A lot of major food crops in california are right by the I-5 freeway or other major highways and roads that are right next to the fields. Now there is this thing called exhaust and another thing called tire dust. Exhaust has bad shit in it obviously I'm not going into details and if you have never heard of tire dust then google it or look at this shit!
*www.toxictiredust.com *. The major food crops by the major highways is a major mistake! I can't tell you how bad this is! They call it TTD!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> My cherry pie and cem 4 came from harborside so they are cool in my book


Yes legit %100 and that cherry pie is where GSC started. mmmmm cherry pie mmmmmm nom nom


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

*Toxic Tire Dust Causes Global Drying*

*www.toxictiredust.com*


The silent and invisible scourge of Toxic Tire Dust (TTD) has been relentlessly destroying the environment in this country. Despite the widespread publication of this threat at www.toxictiredust.com, and other websites referenced below the world has been distracted by the false problem of global warming/climate change/inconvenient truth. Now that this threat has been shown to be untrue, we are hoping that Toxic Tire Dust will receive the attention it requires to save our planet from this very real threat.


Every hour in the United States (and all developed countries around the globe) millions of tons of toxic tire dust are deposited into the soil along our highways. As tires spin along the abrasive pavement, microscopic particles of rubber and toxic additives are abraded away and float down into the medians and ditches. This dust seeps into the soil and causes legions of environmental problems. Dr. Alex Latexia, professor emeritus at the University of Austin, has studied this growing problem for over 17 years. He cites the following damages:


1) Plant photosynthesis is impaired by the presence of microscopic polymer particles inside the plant vesicles. This dramatically reduces the beneficial uptake of carbon dioxide by all plants within 1,000 meters of the highway with a consequent reduction in emissions of oxygen.


2) The slippery rubber particles damage the cohesiveness of the soil particles, resulting in massive erosions and frequent mudslides along the highways in California and other mountainous regions.


3) Wildflowers that used to carpet the roadsides (such as Texas bluebonnets) are almost all gone, suffocating from the ever increasing deposits of TTD.


4) Toxic Tire Dust that floats into waterways causes two problems: a) a thin film of TTD blocks the UV rays that kill dangerous bacteria and viruses in our rivers, lakes and streams resulting is a dramatic increase in gastrointestinal infections for families that live along lakes and streams; and b) as the TTD eventually sinks to the bottom of the waterway it reacts with the old imbedded and stable dioxin deposits in sediments making them very mobile with fish populations such as catfish showing dramatic increases in deadly dioxin levels.


5) But, by far, the most compelling damage comes when the TTD particles reach the Earths salt water oceans where the TTD particles react with the sodium chloride in the water and produce a film that makes the water surface evaporate at a rate 100 to 1000 times faster than normal. When the TTD laden water vapor reaches the ozone layer it accelerates with such speed that it is ejected into orbit around the earth. Dr. Latexia's calculations show that in less than 249.8 years all the oceans water will have been transported into outerspace.


What is the solution? Our government must expose the predatory profits of the tire companies that use the cheapest, and most toxic, rubber compounds in their tires. This is especially prevalent for imported tires from Asia countries. The government must also allocate unprecedented funds for research into alternative methods of transportation that eliminate TTD. Rail is an ideal alternative with the steel wheels producing harmless rust as a byproduct. A small company inClutation, Texas has invented a tire made from recycled aluminum cans that offers almost all the comforts of toxic rubber tires. But this company's effort to market its breakthrough product have been targeted by abusive lawsuits from the big tire companies and auto manufacturers.


Please email your comments to [email protected]. Soon we will be opening our blog, twitter, and facebook pages. Now that global warming is over, we look forward to your support in the battle against TTD.


Reference Links for more information:
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2661/when-the-rubber-meets-the-road-where-does-it-go
http://www.ejnet.org/rachel/rehw439.htm
http://www.retread.org/QA/index.cfm?fuseaction=Answer&ID=11&nonav=1
http://sciencelinks.jp/j-east/article/199924/000019992499A0938036.php
All Photographs and text - Copyright 2010.
Alexander DuBois, P.E.
ToxicTireDust.com
1001 Loop 610 South
Austin, Texas 78633

I heard about this shit in 2001 maybe earlier!


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's crazy when you sit back,and look at some post people make....it's truly nuts.


no room to talk over here cuz I say/post some dumb shit daily


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Yes legit %100 and that cherry pie is where GSC started. mmmmm cherry pie mmmmmm nom nom


Only had to drive 4000 miles to get them


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Que horror!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> What is the solution? Our government must expose the predatory profits of the tire companies


If that's the solution, you best accept that dying is inevitable. Bon appetit !


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Only had to drive 4000 miles to get them


I feel your pain. I have done the same thing just about 1500 miles 3k round trip. But worth every mile!  Now that I think about it was it really worth the wasted tire dust? Oh hell ya it was!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> If that's the solution, you best accept that dying is inevitable. Bon appetit !


i didn't write that shit but I can copy and paste pro. I say cars should not have tires. Where the fuck are the flying cars? Some jetsons shit needs to happen soon.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> i didn't write that shit but I can copy and paste pro. I say cars should not have tires. Where the fuck are the flying cars? Some jetsons shit needs to happen soon.


getting there. IDK bout flying cars but we're doing some crazy shit these days. Printing out houses and organs n shit. Growing meat in petri dishes. Cloning dogs. Making ebola vaccines that only work on white people sheeeeeeet. Science is nuts.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> getting there. IDK bout flying cards but we're doing some crazy shit these days. Printing out houses and organs n shit. Growing meat in petri dishes. Cloning dogs. Making ebola vaccines that only work on white people sheeeeeeet. Science is nuts.


I love how science focuses on shit we don't need. Let's make home printers to satiate everyone's minds and they can design pencil holders and toys and forget about the reality that science is meant to better humanity.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Yes legit %100 and that cherry pie is where GSC started. mmmmm cherry pie mmmmmm nom nom


I have had a cherry puff f2 male put back till i got a cut of cherry pie. I am going to hit it and the cherry puff f2 female with him


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have had a cherry puff f2 male put back till i got a cut of cherry pie. I am going to hit it and the cherry puff f2 female with him


These guys look to be on point if you plan on any road trips in the future, I have been checking them out online but personally unverified. http://darkheartnursery.com


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Only had to drive 4000 miles to get them


I'm thinking that's what imma have to start doing too. I need some good clone onlys. Seed popping gets tiring sometime even


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> These guys look to be on point if you plan on any road trips in the future, I have been checking them out online but personally unverified. http://darkheartnursery.com


Man where were you a month ago
I would have gotten way more than i need and would have had clones stashed everywhere


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm thinking that's what imma have to start doing too. I need some good clone onlys. Seed popping gets tiring sometime even


Man it was really only 3750 miles or so no big deal

Next trip is to CO for the 4th!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm thinking that's what imma have to start doing too. I need some good clone onlys. Seed popping gets tiring sometime even


I love verified genetics and clones from a good source means you know what you got. Some seed lines are stable and most are not in my experience. I agree seed popping takes a lot of time money energy resources and taking a chance they might suck. That's why I got some GGG seeds!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man where were you a month ago
> I would have gotten way more than i need and would have had clones stashed everywhere


Ya i wish I knew about these guys last year, I would of stopped by. Sometime this year I will try to go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm thinking that's what imma have to start doing too. I need some good clone onlys. Seed popping gets tiring sometime even


Dont give up popping sees before we find that Slymer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Ya i wish I knew about these guys last year, I would of stopped by. Sometime this year I will try to go.


I was in la and San Diego areas but i wanted kens cut. I have or will in the next few weeks have most every clone i wanted but it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dont give up popping sees before we find that Slymer


Oh no Dr I'll never give up on seeds love the hunt. I just want some nice elites so I don't have to pop beans all the time to find something close to them and all. Like Purple said lots of crosses are just unstable unless you get from the right breeder but oh I'm getting those seeds next month so if I find her you will have her bro


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> getting there. IDK bout flying cars but we're doing some crazy shit these days. Printing out houses and organs n shit. Growing meat in petri dishes. Cloning dogs. Making ebola vaccines that only work on white people sheeeeeeet. Science is nuts.


I should probably throw this out there - that news story about the Ebola vaccine that only worked on white people was satire n not true lol. They were saying high melanin levels made the vaccine ineffective, but it was bs. Sorry I'll quite de-railing the thread


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh no Dr I'll never give up on seeds love the hunt. I just want some nice elites so I don't have to pop beans all the time to find something close to them and all. Like Purple said lots of crosses are just unstable unless you get from the right breeder but oh I'm getting those seeds next month so if I find her you will have her bro


I will have mine march


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> I should probably throw this out there - that news story about the Ebola vaccine that only worked on white people was satire n not true lol. They were saying high melanin levels made the vaccine ineffective, but it was bs. Sorry I'll quite de-railing the thread


Hahahaha....lmbao


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I love verified genetics and clones from a good source means you know what you got. Some seed lines are stable and most are not in my experience. I agree seed popping takes a lot of time money energy resources and taking a chance they might suck. That's why I got some GGG seeds!


Yea I feel you bro. I'm just not connected well enough to get stuff yet but I'm going to Colorado in spring for the Cup so hopefully I can find some good elite clones cus I them. That way I can just devote my seed popping for testing and just popping a few here and there. I just got back into growing last year so I have clones of only two strains I'm growing now and one strain is a test strain but is very promising. GGG is top notch and I have some of their stuff to go through which is coming up next after I get my new set of test beans going


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was in la and San Diego areas but i wanted kens cut. I have or will in the next few weeks have most every clone i wanted but it


I don't like ken that much. I had some of his seeds they are just ok nothing fancy but I only tried a couple strains. I'm not sure he even still has the og gdp he just has a bunch of shit people passed around just like any of us. If anyone is just marketing hype in the seed industry it might be him and greenhouse on top in my opinion. I have an associate with the gdp and he won't give up his cut that easily. It seems everyone with gdp is like that and that also makes me not like it as much. It's all about unity in the community and Ken does not rep that as well as he should and that shit just rolls downhill. Every asshole that gets his cut turns into a gdp snob lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I don't like ken that much. I had some of his seeds they are just ok nothing fancy but I only tried a couple strains. I'm not sure he even still has the og gdp he just has a bunch of shit people passed around just like any of us. If anyone is just marketing hype in the seed industry it might be him and greenhouse on top in my opinion. I have an associate with the gdp and he won't give up his cut that easily. It seems everyone with gdp is like that and that also makes me not like it as much. It's all about unity in the community and Ken does not rep that as well as he should and that shit just rolls downhill. Every asshole that gets his cut turns into a gdp snob lol.


Yea seeds have big issues but i heard ken's cut he sold as clones was legit. They are selling it there so cant be that bad if they are reputable like you say


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I feel you bro. I'm just not connected well enough to get stuff yet but I'm going to Colorado in spring for the Cup so hopefully I can find some good elite clones cus I them. That way I can just devote my seed popping for testing and just popping a few here and there. I just got back into growing last year so I have clones of only two strains I'm growing now and one strain is a test strain but is very promising. GGG is top notch and I have some of their stuff to go through which is coming up next after I get my new set of test beans going


I lived in Denver for about 8 years. Just moved from there last year. Great genetics to be found there! Have fun!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea seeds have big issues but i heard ken's cut he sold as clones was legit. They are selling it there so cant be that bad if they are reputable like you say


I agree and that is about the only place I have even seen with it. I know MTG seeds has some good crosses with it. I have a GDPxSour Diesel from seed going right now it's with the mendo montage f2 just transplanted into 4 inch pots.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

Maximize genetic potentials before any breeding occurs is a lost concept. I remember we use to be so picky with strains when it came to breeding. We would only take genetics from someone who was a verified producer of top quality bud that we had smoked personally. Now we take genetics from some one who may not even be maximizing genetic potentials,and therefore weakening the genetics of cannabis varieties across the board if we are not careful. If you take plant that has been weakened by sub standard growing to make the genetic profile far from what the plant was originally and far from the genetics being maximized, then you breed that plant with some other plant you did the same thing to the results will be irreversible bad genetics even if is the 2 best strain crosses in the world. That is my opinion. You need to know how to grow extremely well and know what good genetics are before you breed and that is not the case with most breeders. Anyone can pollinate a plant, but to have grown the plant to its full potential and then cross breed it is the only way to go. Everyone is in a rush to get the next big thing out there. It's not really about that. I love new strains but I have wasted time and money on genetics only to find out they were just not what they say they are. Not that these companies are lying to us. They just don't realize what they are doing. This is all just my theory and opinion. I get genetics from people and the plant grows differently in my garden, sometimes better sometimes worse. People could have a plant for generations in soil and give it out to be grown in rockwool or other mediums and it doesn't grow the same and vice versa, you can get a cut from someone that has grown in hydro for 20 years and try to put that baby in soil it might not react well at first. But eventually you maximize the genetics as much as your skill allows, that is just a fact that no one grows exactly the same. That's good because variety is the spice of life but we don't want weak genetics. So the moral of my story..Don't breed unless you can grow like a pro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Maximize genetic potentials before any breeding occurs is a lost concept. I remember we use to be so picky with strains when it came to breeding. We would only take genetics from someone who was a verified producer of top quality bud that we had smoked personally. Now we take genetics from some one who may not even be maximizing genetic potentials,and therefore weakening the genetics of cannabis varieties across the board if we are not careful. If you take plant that has been weakened by sub standard growing to make the genetic profile far from what the plant was originally and far from the genetics being maximized, then you breed that plant with some other plant you did the same thing to the results will be irreversible bad genetics even if is the 2 best strain crosses in the world. That is my opinion. You need to know how to grow extremely well and know what good genetics are before you breed and that is not the case with most breeders. Anyone can pollinate a plant, but to have grown the plant to its full potential and then cross breed it is the only way to go. Everyone is in a rush to get the next big thing out there. It's not really about that. I love new strains but I have wasted time and money on genetics only to find out they were just not what they say they are. Not that these companies are lying to us. They just don't realize what they are doing. This is all just my theory and opinion. I get genetics from people and the plant grows differently in my garden, sometimes better sometimes worse. People could have a plant for generations in soil and give it out to be grown in rockwool or other mediums and it doesn't grow the same and vice versa, you can get a cut from someone that has grown in hydro for 20 years and try to put that baby in soil it might not react well at first. But eventually you maximize the genetics as much as your skill allows, that is just a fact that no one grows exactly the same. That's good because variety is the spice of life but we don't want weak genetics. So the moral of my story..Don't breed unless you can grow like a pro.


When huge money is involved quality goes down. That's in a lot of businesses but that's why you have to find which ones are putting the quality out and go from there


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> you should read this mr. heavy metal
> 
> http://pubs.usgs.gov/bul/1314g/report.pdf
> 
> good luck flushing out all that cadmium,lmfao



"because if your a plant, after the microbes break down the nutrients, you go ahead and uptake some heavy metals, LMFAO, applepoop, quit making shit up." chuck Estevez

"So smart guy, if I did get a build up in 4 months(yeah right) and I flushed(yeah right) where does this metal go? and smoking wouldn't burn heavy metals, i would have a pile of metal after taking a rip according to your theories,lol" more of chuck's asinine comments

a list of ferts that contain cadmium: http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/docs/rptFertHMWebCurrent.pdf

proof that flushing of the soil will remove cadmium:
http://www.rockmagnetism.ru/articles/443.pdf

"RESULTS AND ANALYSIS Extraction Using Water . Table 1 presents the measured pH and redox potential as well as the calculatedpercent removal of Cr, Ni, and Cd for both kaolin and glacial till using the differentwater extractants. The measured pH values of kaolin were less than 3.5 using allthree types of water. Even though the pH was below 3.5, Cr may have partiallyexisted as Cr(OH)3 due to its high concentration (1.32 X 10'3 M) (Pourbaix, 1974).The presence of Cr as insoluble Cr(OH)3 may be responsible for less than 50%removal of Cr in kaolin. Other studies have shown that Cr adsorbs strongly to soilsurfaces resulting in low removal using water (Ososkov and Bozzelli, 1994). Theremoval of Ni and Cd ranged from 69 to 87% and 47 to 52%, respectively

proof that use of perlite in an aqueous solution will remove cadmium from fertilizers:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304389402000845

and if you dont think heavy metal concentration in marijuana is a problem:

http://manicbotanix.com/hydroponic-grow-guide/contaminants-in-cannabis-.html

chucky chucky chucky, youre missing the point entirely ... yet again! the point is to remove the cadmium from the soil and the ferts before you plant./ DUUURRRRR!!! flushing after planting is only to remove any trace amounts of cadmium and to promote rapid growth as is seen in nature after periods of heavy rainfall
. DERP DEEP DUM


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> "because if your a plant, after the microbes break down the nutrients, you go ahead and uptake some heavy metals, LMFAO, applepoop, quit making shit up." chuck Estevez
> 
> "So smart guy, if I did get a build up in 4 months(yeah right) and I flushed(yeah right) where does this metal go? and smoking wouldn't burn heavy metals, i would have a pile of metal after taking a rip according to your theories,lol" more of chuck's asinine comments
> 
> ...


I get that you are worried about something that is so trace in amounts, it's like spitting in the ocean, but you do all your feel good flushing you want heavy metal boy, then go smoke all that flushed plant material,it's should be clean Mr.derp


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

from your own link MR>DERP

Overall, this study showed that *complete*
removal of Cr, Ni, and Cd from clayey
soils is *difficult to achieve using the soilwashing
process*, and also the use of one
extractant may not be effective in removing
all metals. A sequential extraction using
different extractants may be needed for the
removal of multiple metal contaminants
from clayey soils.

ALSO, your link claims they had to use acids and chelates to remove some of the metals, Tap water only removed 40% from those specific clayous medium.
A maximum Cd removal
of 50% was achieved using any of the
extractants for kaolin, while a maximum
removal of 45 to 48% was obtained using
either acids or chelating agents for glacial
till
do you even read your own links mr.derp?

The following extracting solutions
were investigated for the removal of heavy
metals from the soils: deionized water, distilled
water, and tap water; acetic acid and
phosphoric acid; chelating agents
ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid (EDTA)
and citric acid; and the oxidizing agents
potassium permanganate and hydrogen
peroxide.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> a list of ferts that contain cadmium: http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/docs/rptFertHMWebCurrent.pdf


Fuck cadmium - look at all that ARSENIC! Holy shit I'm going to go flush my plants down the toilet immediately.


Cadmium and zinc and lead?? Oh my.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> "because if your a plant, after the microbes break down the nutrients, you go ahead and uptake some heavy metals, LMFAO, applepoop, quit making shit up." chuck Estevez
> 
> "So smart guy, if I did get a build up in 4 months(yeah right) and I flushed(yeah right) where does this metal go? and smoking wouldn't burn heavy metals, i would have a pile of metal after taking a rip according to your theories,lol" more of chuck's asinine comments
> 
> ...


I will use perlite like you. I think based on this thought of mine that its in 90% of soil mixes and 90% of homemade mixes have perlite in them they are already serving the purposed intention of leaching the heavy metals to some extent and my theory would be those metals are locked in the perlite because is a perfect host and once it is in there it is hard for the plant to access it furthermore resulting in the leeching process by perlite. I would still use it in my nutrient in a stocking like applepoop does but I would want some testing results done to continue doing that long term is a pain if it is not a proven viable method for the intention in which it is purposed. I do however think that it would work. Testing isn't cheap and growing isn't either,so I hope the results would say it helps because anything we can do to make better medicine has priceless worth in R&D.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

did you even read your own links, OMG, you're an idiot, read your own fuckin link http://manicbotanix.com/hydroponic-grow-guide/contaminants-in-cannabis-.html


many countries, IE, the usa have adopted regulations that determine acceptable levels

cadmium and it's components, MAY travel through soil,but it's mobility depends on several factors such as ph and amount of organic matter,which will vary depending on local envinronment.

while there is little data on the health risks that cadmium poses to cannabis users.
while cannabis is not classed as a hyperaccumulator plant( a plant that that uptakes large amounts of heavy metals)it has high biomass and capability to accumulate and absorb heavy metals in roots and shoots

from your own thread,HMMMM


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

"because if your a plant, after the microbes break down the nutrients, you go ahead and uptake some heavy metals, LMFAO, applepoop, quit making shit up." chuck Estevez


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

much frothing of the mouth lol


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I will use perlite like you. I think based on this thought of mine that its in 90% of soil mixes and 90% of homemade mixes have perlite in them they are already serving the purposed intention of leaching the heavy metals to some extent and my theory would be those metals are locked in the perlite because is a perfect host and once it is in there it is hard for the plant to access it furthermore resulting in the leeching process by perlite. I would still use it in my nutrient in a stocking like applepoop does but I would want some testing results done to continue doing that long term is a pain if it is not a proven viable method for the intention in which it is purposed. I do however think that it would work. Testing isn't cheap and growing isn't either,so I hope the results would say it helps because anything we can do to make better medicine has priceless worth in R&D.


it is true they are locked into perlite due to negative charge sites on the perlite, I have a study that used perlite as a means of removing cadmium:
http://www.scielo.br/pdf/bjce/v27n2/v27n2a08

this is from 2010 not some antiquated study chucky posted from 1972


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> from your own link MR>DERP
> 
> Overall, this study showed that *complete*
> removal of Cr, Ni, and Cd from clayey
> ...


This argument is rather silly. You should admit that the research is viable and needed period. In my opinion this is a matter of opinion lol. So the fact is it is in there, agreed. So we need it out, agreed. How do we get it out? R&D. I think this is simple. But if it was a concern to the masses it would be more prevalent and relevant. Most people don't care. Maybe things are changing maybe not. All you can do is fend for yourself. Make sure you are doing all that is possible and everyone you associate with has the same ideals and we can all move on and discover the solution instead of arguing. I like you guys but I am not into mindless long winded debates over something that at the core of both your conjectures you both agree.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> This argument is rather silly. You should admit that the research is viable and needed period. In my opinion this is a matter of opinion lol. So the fact is it is in there, agreed. So we need it out, agreed. How do we get it out? R&D. I think this is simple. But if it was a concern to the masses it would be more prevalent and relevant. Most people don't care. Maybe things are changing maybe not. All you can do is fend for yourself. Make sure you are doing all that is possible and everyone you associate with has the same ideals and we can all move on and discover the solution instead of arguing. I like you guys but I am not into mindless long winded debates over something that at the core of both your conjectures you both agree.


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

The real problem with heavy metals is when they make concentrates. This obviously concentrates anything in the product. I have to say if metals are in there then they are just more concentrated in any form of extraction. People keep telling me that closed loop fully purged test results say there is nothing but I need to investigate more. I would imagine it is in dry sift and the highest concentration in my opinion would be in water hash.

Discuss:


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> The real problem with heavy metals is when they make concentrates. This obviously concentrates anything in the product. I have to say if metals are in there then they are just more concentrated in any form of extraction. People keep telling me that closed loop fully purged test results say there is nothing but I need to investigate more. I would imagine it is in dry sift and the highest concentration in my opinion would be in water hash.
> 
> Discuss:


this is from poopbreaths own link,roots and shoots aren't buds and trace amount in the shoots and root is not a problem I need to worry about in this great big world.

while there is little data on the health risks that cadmium poses to cannabis users.
while cannabis is not classed as a hyperaccumulator plant( a plant that that uptakes large amounts of heavy metals)it has high biomass and capability to accumulate and absorb heavy metals in roots and shoots


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> this is from poopbreaths own link,roots and shoots aren't buds and trace amount in the shoots and root is not a problem I need to worry about in this great big world.
> 
> while there is little data on the health risks that cadmium poses to cannabis users.
> while cannabis is not classed as a hyperaccumulator plant( a plant that that uptakes large amounts of heavy metals)it has high biomass and capability to accumulate and absorb heavy metals in roots and shoots


This again is just a minor discrepancy in your argument with applepoop.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Most people use perlite for drainage, not "leaching heavy metals". Second, this shit has been researched. Not that more is bad, but it isn't like we don't understand the mobility and acceptable levels for most elements in many products we use. 

I'm glad chuck picked out what I wanted to say, did they even read the paper?


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

absence of evidence is not evidence of absence,

http://www.pjbs.org/pjnonline/fin356.pdf


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Most people use perlite for drainage, not "leaching heavy metals". Second, this shit has been researched. Not that more is bad, but it isn't like we don't understand the mobility and acceptable levels for most elements in many products we use.
> 
> I'm glad chuck picked out what I wanted to say, did they even read the paper?


stuff can have more than one use . do you only use water for drinking or showering? you can do both...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting but as the report suggests, the area is heavily polluted and that these metals cam be absorbed from the atmosphere. Certainly not a conclusive study. Interesting though


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> absence of evidence is not evidence of absence,
> 
> http://www.pjbs.org/pjnonline/fin356.pdf


they grew some weed in africa next to some oil fields and found higher percentages of metals? you don't say


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

Hahahaha...
This cold has to stop,way too many people on the internet right now..


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> stuff can have more than one use . do you only use water for drinking or showering? you can do both...


No, I'm a dirty hippy. Water is for drinking and watering plants only


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

love me some CHEMICAL COMPOUND H2O


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> love me some CHEMICAL COMPOUND H2O


I hear you can drink and bath in it, is this true?


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I hear you can drink and bath in it, is this true?


if you have sex in it, you won't get her pregnant either, oh wait, that one isn't true.


----------



## fieldhand (Jan 8, 2015)

lol Genuity! Your right, I have seen tensions rising a bit since more people are penned up inside! Made me laugh..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2015)

made my first order with GreenPool, simple and easy, and its nice to pay a reasonable price for the beaners, instead of the guarantee and shipping etc...
Golden Gage is what I ordered.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> if you have sex in it, you won't get her pregnant either, oh wait, that one isn't true.


I was taught to pull out. That's what my hippy parents did. Apparently they didn't pull out fast enough?


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

oil fields are in Nigeria champ, you claimed that only roots and shoots uptake heavy metals, try again


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> This again is just a minor discrepancy in your argument with applepoop.


I wonder why nothing gets done sometimes then I get into a debate and I see why we are still stuck with 20th century practices. Is there even an insight to future progression or just arguments about what we did wrong. I love a good banter and intellectual casual debate but we all agree and know the same thing. It has it's place but not in things that require action based on facts. Like eliminated poisons from our food and medicine. But time will tell. Please for the love of all the marijuana users out there, anyone that reads this you must flush your plants. If you do not then you are taking an unnecessary risk with your health and the health of anyone that uses your products. I careless what you think you know. It is not about ego. We are exposed to enough radiation,chemicals,pollution,poisons,toxins,germs,diseases,viruses and pathogens than ever before because of over population of the planet. But that doesn't mean we should stop trying to keep ourselves healthy. Again flush your weed, if you never did it try it and you will probably love it.When your plants turn colors and get super funky smells because they developed fully and had autumn season conditions with the end life cycle of the plant,cold weather and soil levels depleted so it has to force out more frosty trichomes to protect itself from this stress. Flush and fully enjoy your reward of all your months of laboring over your plants. Wen your plants are done then flush. This way you always go that extra week you didn't think you needed. Bam you are set for the best weed of your life! Flush it good, with pure water in my opinion. So will you flush please?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

I've flushed. It's silly and doesn't do shit unless you are fixing a mistake. 


Everything is a poison, it's simply dose dependent. And agriculture has evolved so much in just a 100 years. In fact, part of GMO technology has even saved potential crops like papaya from being eradicated by fungi. Agriculture studies and advancements are the only reason we can continue to support the world's population.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 8, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> oil fields are in Nigeria champ, you claimed that only roots and shoots uptake heavy metals, try again


no, your link did, i just pointed it out


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm really not a breeder and have crossed a few strains, some by accident and some on purpose. Even though I am not a breeder I think if you buy a seed from a company like GGG and you get a male you should flower it out when it's pretty small just to find out if it is the plant you were looking for. It will have pollen you can collect and hopefully viable seeds you can grow then you find the female seed from that batch to be closer to that phenotype you desire. Is it possible you people throw away your males thinking the females are the only keepers? Most likely. I think basic knowledge is overlooked in this strain race. This is all just what works for me if I am searching for my keeper strains. So if I get a male mendo montage f2 you think I will kill it? No. It might be the one out the pack that is the keeper!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've flushed. It's silly and doesn't do shit unless you are fixing a mistake.
> 
> 
> Everything is a poison, it's simply dose dependent. And agriculture has evolved so much in just a 100 years. In fact, part of GMO technology has even saved potential crops like papaya from being eradicated by fungi. Agriculture studies and advancements are the only reason we can continue to support the world's population.


GMO can actually be good, I hate to say it. That is my opinion and the opinion of a lot of people that have a lot more knowledge about that topic. Now if you say Monsanto then I might get worried.So I agree with you there. But you are a fail at growing if your plants can't handle a flush. Do whatever you want. Darwinism at it's best if it does kill you. I guess we don't need people that think or act like you.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Yet another person who uses the term darwinism wrong.

I'm not a fan of Monsanto, I don't like the idea of genes being patented, farmers being forced to pay them what amounts to extortion if Monsanto genes are in their crops. I'm also not a fan of using pesticides simply for the fact they can, not because they need to. 

But keep flushing, a great waste of water.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yet another person who uses the term darwinism wrong.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Monsanto, I don't like the idea of genes being patented, farmers being forced to pay them what amounts to extortion if Monsanto genes are in their crops. I'm also not a fan of using pesticides simply for the fact they can, not because they need to.
> 
> But keep flushing, a great waste of water.


Weeding out the unnecessary species characteristics like stupidity in a gene pool is what I thought. I think will will all evolve a lot better as a species without people like you and your negative impact and outlook. Hence my use of the terminology. Fuck you and telling me I waste water when you use R/O. I use the water for a sensible purpose you asshole. You need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a GGG forum and they promote flushing. If you disagree GTFO or STFU! There you have two options!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Weeding out the unnecessary species characteristics like stupidity in a gene pool is what I thought. I think will will all evolve a lot better as a species without people like you and your negative impact and outlook. Hence my use of the terminology. Fuck you and telling me I waste water when you use R/O. I use the water for a sensible purpose you asshole. You need to shut the fuck up.


I've yet to call you a name, but you are a fucking moron. I don't use RO water. My outlook isn't negative, I'm not naive and willfully ignorant, also known as being a dumbass like yourself.

Yet you still don't get what Darwin was talking about.

I can certainly be an asshole, no doubt. I'd rather be an asshole at times than a moron. Then again I hear ignorance is bliss.



purplelicious said:


> This is a GGG forum and they promote flushing. If you disagree GTFO.


Been here longer than you, and I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've yet to call you a name, but you are a fuckinge moron. I don't use RO water. My outlook isn't negative, I'm not naive and willfully ignorant, also known as being a dumbass like yourself.
> 
> Yet you still don't get what Darwin was talking about.
> 
> ...


You will be here long after I am gone. You will be smoking unflushed weed. You can hide behind your name calling by saying it in a round about way, that is a pussy if you ask me. Does the way I said that sound familiar? Anyway either I hold my tongue or say what I got to say. You on the other hand give people shitty information like it's gospel. Go fly a kite. Was that a nicer way of telling you to fuck off? Millions of years from now people like you won't exist according to Darwinism. I sincerely hope we evolve as a species to not have egos that make us blind to reality.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

You are a doss cunt. You have a wrong understanding of Darwin's work, you think flushing makes a difference (it's the dry and cure), and you can't even attribute correct posts to me. 

I'll fly a kite, you can go pound sand.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

I think cannabis and evolution are very closely linked. They did a study on rats where they removed cannabis receptors in the brain and let them swim in a tank of water with a clear glass submerged platform in one corner. They put rats with the receptors removed and rats with the receptors still in the brain. When the rats all swam around and found the platform 100% of the rats survived. Then they moved the platform,sent all the rats back in and they all swam back to where the platform was originally and it wasn't there. The rats with cannabis receptors swam around there for a minute then decided to swim somewhere else to try to survive and they found the new location of the platform. The rats without cannabis receptors swam in the same spot until they got tired and drowned. Even if you take the rats to the new platform they swim back to the old platform and die. Does cannabis have anything to do with brain function and creative reaction and thought process? People without theses receptors activated in their brains function on a basis of fear and are locked into that fear and primal function of the lower brain to fight, flight or freeze. But the cerebral part of the brain or cerebrum or the upper brain allows more realistic cognitive critical thinking and this is accessed by the middle brain, I believe the cerebellum, that has the cannabinoid receptors. This signals you to be more open minded. That may sound cliche but it is just the reality and no other way to put it. I think you have a blockage in your receptors from all the chemicals you smoke if you are that closed minded and really think that you don't have to flush. Keep using you brain stem there tonightyou, I on the other hand will focus on my cerebrum and continue to flush my plants.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> You are a doss cunt. You have a wrong understanding of Darwin's work, you think flushing makes a difference (it's the dry and cure), and you can't even attribute correct posts to me.
> 
> I'll fly a kite, you can go pound sand.


You want to argue about flushing? You are a super doss cunt extraordinaire!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Make sure you pour amino acids on your plants too. It's not like plants don't make their own or anything.

Plus I hear the generic head shop guy will be pushing some new product out soon, don't wanna miss out on that! Definitely will need some sort of wetting agent or flushing nonsense to add to your regiment


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Make sure you pour amino acids on your plants too. It's not like plants don't make their own or anything.
> 
> Plus I hear the generic head shop guy will be pushing some new product out soon, don't wanna miss out on that! Definitely will need some sort of wetting agent or flushing nonsense to add to your regiment


I use Coco Wet. Look it up. It is what makes your concentrated liquid pesticides and stuff like that foam up white when you add water. Great shit and all organic. I also just use it to kill mites, they hate it really. You can use that information if you want or just keep your mind closed and believe that wetting agents are snake oil cause you read that somewhere or someone told you.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Oh the genetic headshop! You mean these guys? http://www.purplecaperseeds.com/ You are such a tool.


No I meant generic. I hear you can use a dictionary or the Internet to find the meanings of words. 

Must have missed that while attending school. Your grasp on language is just as tenuous as your understanding on biology or botany.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> No I meant generic. I hear you can use a dictionary or the Internet to find the meanings of words.
> 
> Must have missed that while attending school. Your grasp on language is just as tenuous as your understanding on biology or botany.


Take your shots while you can big man cause you don't have many.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Take your shots while you can big man cause you don't have many.


With all the stupid shit you say, I'm bound to have additional material


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

Yo that Pakistan journal of nutrition tho.

"oil pollution"

So tell me why these guys set your standard for health and safety on the intake of combusted plant matter again?


applepoop1984 said:


> absence of evidence is not evidence of absence,
> 
> http://www.pjbs.org/pjnonline/fin356.pdf


oh man...The thing is littered with anti-cannabis statements and obviously biased against cannabis consumption. With this kind of reasoning we might as well not smoke weed at all, cuz Reefer Madness said it'll make you rape your girlfriend and kill people.






"The samples were kept in the sun and dried for three days in flat white plastic the white plastic material was plastic"


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Yo that Pakistan journal of nutrition tho.
> 
> "oil pollution"
> 
> ...


It's interesting, but it is excluding so many variables and unknowns that easily could be immensely more informative. I'd also add, no controls what so ever.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've flushed. It's silly and doesn't do shit unless you are fixing a mistake.
> Everything is a poison, it's simply dose dependent. And agriculture has evolved so much in just a 100 years. In fact, part of GMO technology has even saved potential crops like papaya from being eradicated by fungi. Agriculture studies and advancements are the only reason we can continue to support the world's population.


blanket statement from lazy minded absurdist.

"no, your link did, i just pointed it out"

you also pointed out that ... plants cant uptake nutrients into the fruit buds or seeds, the link I posted states otherwise and you chose to be subversive , like usual, I felt like a run on sentence would be appropriate seeing as your incoherent ramblings know no end, il throw in a tpyo too.

"You are a doss cunt. You have a wrong understanding of Darwin's work, you think flushing makes a difference (it's the dry and cure), and you can't even attribute correct posts to me.
I'll fly a kite, you can go pound sand."

wrong as his understanding of flushing might be, he's on the right track. hes open to experimentation and if everyone had your mindset, we'd all be using dc current just because Thomas Edison thought he was right about everything including the correct way to wipe ones anus.

"Make sure you pour amino acids on your plants too. It's not like plants don't make their own or anything."

well... http://www.haritsanjivani.com/pdf/effect-of-amino-acid.pdf

post a study that backs up your claims, or moe and larry are the only ones who'll buy your trifling bs

"oh man...The thing is littered with anti-cannabis statements and obviously biased against cannabis consumption. With this kind of reasoning we might as well not smoke weed at all, cuz Reefer Madness said it'll make you rape your girlfriend and kill people."

just because it has a spin on it , doesn't mean you cant use information from it. it was simply stating that cannabis has high levels of heavy metals in the smoke, which is much worse than eating said metals since they are absorbed much quicker. things can be more than one thing, in your case, your brain is mostly just a paper weight on your night stand


http://www.fundacion-canna.es/en/pollutants-in-cannabis


"Some heavy metals that can be found in vegetables, and particularly in cannabis, are lead, cadmium, mercury and chromium. These metals accumulate in parts of the body, and are not easily eliminated. When certain levels of these toxins are reached, metabolic imbalances are triggered, leading to poisoning. Lead poisoning is called saturnism and is characterised by the accumulation or this metal in the blood, soft tissues and bones, causing certain physiological disorders and even death.
Not every plant can tolerate being grown with high levels of these pollutants. However, the cannabis plant is quite* resistant* to their influence. This feature, together with the fact that it is fast growing, has lead to the study of cannabis for phytoremediation. Phytoremediation consists in growing plants in polluted soil so that they will absorb the heavy metals and other pollutants, ending up with soil decontamination. The subsequent treatment of these plants allows for the controlled elimination of pollutants. It can be also used as raw material to manufacture certain products not intended for human consumption. The capacity cannabis has for absorbing radioactive caesium has also been demonstrated."

game set match


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

proof that flushing with water alone removes cadmium from soil: http://www.who.int/ifcs/documents/forums/forum5/nmr_cadmium.pdf

"Cadmium and cadmium compounds are, compared
to other heavy metals, relatively water soluble."

proof that cigarette smoke is much deadlier than eating fruits and vegetables containing cadmium: Jarup, L. (1992. "Health effects of cadmium exposurea review of the literature and a risk estimate". _Scandinavian Journal of Work, Environment and Health *24: 1151.*_

"Although there is generally less cadmium in tobacco than in food, the lungs absorb cadmium more efficiently than the stomach"

proof that marijuana smoke has even greater levels of cadmium: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0926669002000055

"Determination of heavy metal content was carried out by means of atomic absorption spectroscopy (AAS). Four different parts of the plant were examined: seeds, leaves, fibres and hurds. In each case, the concentration relation was Ni>Pb>Cd. However, the heavy metal accumulation in the different parts of the plant was extremely different. All parts of hemp plants contain heavy metals and this is why their use as a commercially utilisable plant material is limited. We found that the highest concentrations of all examined metals were accumulated in the leaves"

who didn't believe marijuana could uptake heavy metals into the leaves flowers and seeds?

mgda can be used for flushing to remove cadmium and other heavy metals from soil:

http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/20357.pdf

Produced from BASF, methylglycinediacetic acid (MGDA) is produced from glycine. MGDA has a high rate of biodegradation >68%, but unlike many other chelating agents can degrade without the assistance of adapted bacteria. Additionally, unlike EDDS or IDS, MGDA can withstand higher temperatures while maintaining a high stability as well as the entire pH range. As a result, the chelating strength of MGDA is stronger than many commercial chelating agents.

and the safety of trilon mgda? http://site.saveoncitric.com/trilon_m_info.pdf

and the cost? $10.49 for 1 lb

ph is in the range of most detergents ie 11 since it will only be used in a pre grow flush to remove heavy metals from soil this wont be a problem, mgda is readily biodegradable on its own and is safe for the environment unlike other chelating agents. simply flush once with mgda, then flush again with ph'd water measure the runoff and adjust before planting, within 8 days the mgda will have biodegraded . currently in talks with basf customer service on use of mgda for bio remediation of soil and amount to be used for such purposes. this may be a breakthrough in growing , a crop free of most heavy metals which is safer for medical marijuana patients and cleaner tasting for everyone.

but... you guys helped too posting pictures to chuckle at... I cant fault you for that its the only thing you can do


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> blanket statement from lazy minded absurdist.
> 
> "no, your link did, i just pointed it out"
> 
> ...


Do you even read what you post? Can you identify what makes something scientific? Shit even Wikipedia will state plants make their own amino acids. What you posted on the topic simply stated what certain amino acids do, and there is no authorship claimed either on the paper. Let's see what else you don't understand. 

Just like your last pollution study, the following link mentions pollution uptake. Apparently you don't realize many of these pollutants can be absorbed via the leaves or buds. Yes they can uptake nutrients as well, otherwise folliar feeding wouldn't work nor would other biological functions plants take part in. Perhaps you should do additional readings on contaminated soil a few heavy metals. You'd find out most of these in soil become trapped in the cell walls of the roots due to their charge and being unable to easily be transported up the plant. 

I suppose attempting to cherry pick information and sadly interpret it wrong is more your forte.

We've already gone over cadmoum. 

Pick up a biology book. Heaven knows you may actually learn a thing or two.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Do you even read what you post? Can you identify what makes something scientific? Shit even Wikipedia will state plants make their own amino acids. What you posted on the topic simply stated what certain amino acids do, and there is no authorship claimed either on the paper. Let's see what else you don't understand.
> 
> Just like your last pollution study, the following link mentions pollution uptake. Apparently you don't realize many of these pollutants can be absorbed via the leaves or buds. Yes they can uptake nutrients as well, otherwise folliar feeding wouldn't work nor would other biological functions plants take part in. Perhaps you should do additional readings on contaminated soil a few heavy metals. You'd find out most of these in soil become trapped in the cell walls of the roots due to their charge and being unable to easily be transported up the plant.
> 
> ...


he doesn't even read his own or any of the links I posted, Like you said, he cherry picks anything that might help his weak argument.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG, Now he is uses links to removal of heavy metals from, wait for it, WASTE WATERS http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/20357.pdf

talk about reaching,LMFAO


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

(quote) POOPBREATH
*,just because it has a spin on it , doesn't mean you cant use information from it*. it was simply stating that cannabis has high levels of heavy metals in the smoke, which is much worse than eating said metals since they are absorbed much quicker. things can be more than one thing, in your case, your brain is mostly just a paper weight on your night stand



*LMFAO*


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

If he understood why plants can be used to leech things out of the soil, he'd know where they get trapped, in the root cell walls as they don't travel well being larger elements. 

Just like the Nigeria study, he doesn't understand how science works or why posters can easily criticize it's methodology. That pollution, even heavy metals can be air born, explaining why they can be found in the fruits and leaves of plants. They did no move up their, they settled there in the first place.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> (quote) POOPBREATH
> *,just because it has a spin on it , doesn't mean you cant use information from it*. it was simply stating that cannabis has high levels of heavy metals in the smoke, which is much worse than eating said metals since they are absorbed much quicker. things can be more than one thing, in your case, your brain is mostly just a paper weight on your night stand
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. The mere acknowledgment of spin means one should be increasingly critical of any source.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

this is the best part of all, go ask ANY organic soil grower if they do/can flush out their soil that they reuse. Kinda throws out everything these 2 guys have carried on about flushing, right?


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> That's funny. The mere acknowledgment of spin means one should be increasingly critical of any source.


Marijuana has high levels of heavy metals and turns you into a raving killing lunatic.



APPLEPOOP,, Hey, didn't you guys see this part? Marijuana has high levels of heavy metals 


fuckin idiot.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> this is the best part of all, go ask ANY organic soil grower if they do/can flush out their soil that they reuse. Kinda throws out everything these 2 guys have carried on about flushing, right?


Yep. They are basically entrenched at this point. They want to believe their myth and anything to the contrary will be shut out. Stupidity is a choice they seem to prefer.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

then, he is worried about heavy metals, but post a link to this stuff????

(quote) poopbreath
who didn't believe marijuana could uptake heavy metals into the leaves flowers and seeds?

mgda can be used for flushing to remove cadmium and other heavy metals from* soil:*

http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/20357.pdf
but his link isn't even for soil
Chelating Agents of a New
Generation as an Alternative to
Conventional Chelators for Heavy Metal
Ions *Removal from Different Waste Waters*
Dorota Kołodyńska 


Produced from BASF, methylglycinediacetic acid (MGDA) is produced from glycine. MGDA has a high rate of biodegradation >68%, but unlike many other chelating agents can degrade without the assistance of adapted bacteria. Additionally, unlike EDDS or IDS, MGDA can withstand higher temperatures while maintaining a high stability as well as the entire pH range. As a result, the chelating strength of MGDA is stronger than many commercial chelating agents.

and the safety of trilon mgda? http://site.saveoncitric.com/trilon_m_info.pdf

and the cost? $10.49 for 1 lb


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

MR.POOP, I am going to post this again, this is from way back when I first got into this thread. READ IT, TRY AND UNDERSTAND IT.

CONCLUSIONS
Cadmium in low concentrations most likely is *a normal constituent
of all plant tissues*. The concentration in the tissue is determined
by the inherent ability of a plant species to absorb cadmiumCADMIUM IN PLANTS G25
and *by the cadmium concentration in the environment*. At low
levels of cadmium in soils, differences in cadmium content among
plant species commonly are greater than differences in amounts
of cadmium in the soils where the plants grew. Beyond certain
background amounts of cadmium in soils, the cadmium content of
plant tissue tends to increase with increased concentrations of
cadmium in the soil.
Airborne cadmium, originating in emissions from the combustion
of hydrocarbons or from certain industrial processes, may
enter the soils and be absorbed by plants, or may be deposited on
the surface of plants in particulate matter, until very high levels
of cadmium are accumulated by the plant. *There appears to be* no
*natural means by which cadmium is eliminated from plant tissue,
and *no cultural practice* has been found effective in *reducing or
preventing* the absorption of cadmium by plants

read the source of the link I got this from, PLEASE
http://pubs.usgs.gov/bul/1314g/report.pdf*


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> MR.POOP, I am going to post this again, this is from way back when I first got into this thread. READ IT, TRY AND UNDERSTAND IT.
> 
> CONCLUSIONS
> Cadmium in low concentrations most likely is *a normal constituent
> ...


He may read it, the better question is will he understand it?


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> MR.POOP, I am going to post this again, this is from way back when I first got into this thread. READ IT, TRY AND UNDERSTAND IT.
> 
> CONCLUSIONS
> Cadmium in low concentrations most likely is *a normal constituent
> ...



Anyone who says they do not flush based on your information posted is a fodder brain. You are taking something said by someone who never grew a marijuana plant. You might have never grown one either if you don't flush. Or maybe you grow them for rope? That is the only good thing to use cannabis for that hasn't been flushed. You might have never even smoke weed, hence your closed minded observation of reality.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 9, 2015)

I just flushed. But there was a floater so I had to flush again 

You guys STILL talking about this? Lol.....Okaaaay.

We had previously talked of me failing the Forum x chem king tester as I ended up with that bongload covered plant. Well I just can't fail it and in fact will go as far to call grower error on that one plant. It was in a different tent and was kinda crammed in a corner thus not receiving as much light as it should have.

In the main room that is done today/this weekend I have 3 plants that are the exact same pheno (smell and look are VERY distinct) and they are on track for being average to above average yielders. There is a second pheno that is in a 10 gallon pot and BEASTING.

It may be the most resinous plant I've ever grown. and in my top 5 for favorite smell/taste (red kool aid. period) Literally no room for any more trichs. Just blanketed and the buds have a very nice pink/lavender hue to them. Have some killer pics and I will def post this weekend.

But yeah. I'm gonna chalk the one plant up to me because the rest are just killin it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Anyone who says they do not flush based on your information posted in a fodder brain. You are taking something said by someone who never grew a marijuana plat. You might have never grown one either if you don't flush. Or maybe you grow them for rope? That is the only good thing to use cannabis that hasn't been flushed. You might have never even smoke weed, hence your closed minded observation of reality.


This is probably the most non sequitur you've posted to date. 

Having a hard time stringing words and sentences together?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 9, 2015)

One more thing. I have a "black cherry chem" from irie genetics 7 weeks in flower. This thing is Going OFF with huge sparkly chem-cherry buds.

I did a lil more research on it and found the "chem" in it is GGG Daybreaker. Makes me want the pure daybreaker.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> This is probably the most non sequitur you've posted to date.
> 
> Having a hard time stringing words and sentences together?


You have no leg to stand on in this conversation so you take the stance of a cheerleader. STFU


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> You have no leg to stand on in this conversation so you take the stance of a cheerleader. STFU


Well make sure you flush, flush now and flush often! Don't forget your flushing agents as well.

Stupid is a choice. Stop being stupid.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well make sure you flush, flush now and flush often! Don't forget your flushing agents as well.
> 
> Stupid is a choice. Stop being stupid.


Use you own advice. I said before I careless what your ignorance causes you to do.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Anyone who says they do not flush based on your information posted is a fodder brain. You are taking something said by someone who never grew a marijuana plant. You might have never grown one either if you don't flush. Or maybe you grow them for rope? That is the only good thing to use cannabis for that hasn't been flushed. You might have never even smoke weed, hence your closed minded observation of reality.


the best part of you ran down your mom's ass crack


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well make sure you flush, flush now and flush often! Don't forget your flushing agents as well.
> 
> Stupid is a choice. Stop being stupid.


At least a moron that uses flushing agents has enough brains to flush.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> the best part of you ran down your mom's ass crack


Another fail at your attempt to show your're funny or intelligent.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> At least a moron that uses flushing agents has enough brains to flush.


Ah, trolling idiots is so easy. 


Like I said, you are full of material. You are also full of shit.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ah, trolling idiots is so easy.
> 
> 
> Like I said, you are full of material. You are also full of shit.


I have made more of a positive contribution to this thread in three days than you in three years.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I have made more of a positive contribution to this thread in three days than you in three years.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


>


if you had anything to say besides don't flush I would be very surprised.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> if you had anything to say besides don't flush I would be very surprised.


I always flush, when i take a big shit, I just named my latest turd,her name is purplelicious


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I always flush, when i take a big shit, I just named my latest turd,her name is purplelicious


Your back peddling to childish behavior is the most amusing thing about the shit that you say. But the actual content will make your IQ level drop if your not careful.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I have made more of a positive contribution to this thread in three days than you in three years.


Oh really? You've done strain reviews? Posted pictures of grows? Help identify problems?

Wow, you are a tad delusional on top of being stupid. Any chance you ate paint chips as a child?


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Your back peddling to childish behavior is the most amusing thing about the shit that you say. But the actual content will make your IQ level drop if your not careful.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Oh really? You've done strain reviews? Posted pictures of grows? Help identify problems?
> 
> Wow, you are a tad delusional on top of being stupid. Any chance you ate paint chips as a child?


I have done all of theses things. The first problem I identified was you and your boyfriend chuck estevez ranting about how you shouldn't flush.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> I have done all of theses things. The first problem I identified was you and your boyfriend chuck estevez ranting about how you shouldn't flush.


Well we aren't an official couple yet, so keep that on the down low. 

Both us can however recognize the stupid is strong with you.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well we aren't an official couple yet, so keep that on the down low.
> 
> Both us can however recognize the stupid is strong with you.
> View attachment 3328273


Ok thank's for sharing. You are a Jedi master retard.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


>


Good you to see a picture of the real you chuck! This explains everything you say!


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Good you to see a picture of the real you chuck!


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


>


Ya a soulless celebrity that lives off of coke and hookers vagina. I wish I him! NOT! You are such a loser chuck.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> Ya a soulless celebrity that lives off of coke and hookers vagina. I wish I him! NOT! You are such a loser chuck.


----------



## kgp (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a great idea... Why don't you take all this talk about flushing, posting dumb ass pics, and insulting eachother to the harvesting and curing section and quit with all this bullshit back and forth that nobody here gives a shit about. Just a thought and a reminder that this thread is to discuss gage green genetics. Just a thought. Happy Friday.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

great, now i got 2 whiney bitches


----------



## kgp (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> great, now i got 2 whiney bitches


I'm sure there are many more that are sick of reading this worthless nonsense. But that's fine. Call me whatever you like.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

hahahaha he has delusions of grandeur that he's Charlie sheen.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

flushing with water removes cadmium from soil used to plant ggg seeds


----------



## kgp (Jan 9, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> flushing with water removes cadmium from soil used to plant ggg seeds


You too. Please shut up and move along. Thanks


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> hahahaha he has delusions of grandeur that he's Charlie sheen.


what the fuck do you think chuck estevez is, jeez you are stupid


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm sure there are many more that are sick of reading this worthless nonsense. But that's fine. Call me whatever you like.


you're right, it is nonsense, I only post to make them angry, see how it's working? Sorry about the bitch comment.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> I got a great idea... Why don't you take all this talk about flushing, posting dumb ass pics, and insulting eachother to the harvesting and curing section and quit with all this bullshit back and forth that nobody here gives a shit about. Just a thought and a reminder that this thread is to discuss gage green genetics. Just a thought. Happy Friday.


Not the worst idea. Sorry was just having a little fun. I'd enjoy the regularly scheduled program. That's why I stop by in the first place.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2015)

Move along children nothing to see here.


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

Journeyman is the next seed I want to pop. Anyone have personal info?


----------



## purplelicious (Jan 9, 2015)

I also have some mindscape and breakout seeds. 4 GGG strains I will be checking out in the next few months.


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> you're right, it is nonsense, I only post to make them angry, see how it's working? Sorry about the bitch comment.


and I only posted here to show everyone what an asshat you are. mission accomplished


_"because if your a plant, after the microbes break down the nutrients, you go ahead and uptake some heavy metals, LMFAO, applepoop, quit making shit up."_
chuck estevez, Jun 15, 2013 Report

care to explain your logic in that quote champ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 9, 2015)

applepoop1984 said:


> and I only posted here to show everyone what an asshat you are. mission accomplished
> 
> _"because if your a plant, after the microbes break down the nutrients, you go ahead and uptake some heavy metals, LMFAO, applepoop, quit making shit up."_
> chuck estevez, Jun 15, 2013 Report
> ...


Dude cut the shit, you guys are ruining a perfectly good thread. Now I barely wanna watch this shit show... surpised hamish hasnt stepped in and squashed this shit, must be busy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> I got a great idea... Why don't you take all this talk about flushing, posting dumb ass pics, and insulting eachother to the harvesting and curing section and quit with all this bullshit back and forth that nobody here gives a shit about.


Nobody?

I counted 4 - and they were all _........_


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone know how long the daybreaker takes to show sex? Looking for approx. numbers like 4-5 weeks or 6-8 weeks or something like that, thanks. And I mean during veg 18/6 or more.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does anyone know how long the daybreaker takes to show sex? Looking for approx. numbers like 4-5 weeks or 6-8 weeks or something like that, thanks. And I mean during veg 18/6 or more.


That would be up in the air,but I'd say 5-6 weeks max


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

Just got these from the GGG house.....
 
Hell yeah,going down soon...

And I see I got a lot of cleaning up to do around these parts..


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just got these from the GGG house.....
> View attachment 3328329
> Hell yeah,going down soon...


Awwwwww yeahhh  How many beans?


genuity said:


> View attachment 3328329
> And I see I got a lot of cleaning up to do around these parts..


it was pretty entertaining lol...prolly not the place tho


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Awwwwww yeahhh  How many beans?
> 12 each...
> it was pretty entertaining lol...prolly not the place tho


Yeah,the info was all good,but then it got all


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

i get a security warning on the Gage Green Forums...anyone else?


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i get a security warning on the Gage Green Forums...anyone else?


Yeah,I got the first time I got back on the site.....must still be bugs..
They should have left it down,till it was all the way righteous....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> And I see I got a lot of cleaning up to do around these parts..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I got the first time I got back on the site.....must still be bugs..
> They should have left it down,till it was all the way righteous....


growing pains I guess, owell, time for some BO2


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


>


Lol, everyone saw this video right. " I feel like I could go iron for days"


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I got the first time I got back on the site.....must still be bugs..
> They should have left it down,till it was all the way righteous....


A lot of those times the security warning is from an expired SSL certificate or if people are being cheap, it's a self signed certificate. Sometimes they are simply expired and need to be refreshed.

As long as it's never anything financial, those warnings can largely be ignored.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> As long as it's never anything financial, those warnings can largely be ignored.


just what the Democrats what me to think, _everything is fine, move along in herded masses_
LOL, couldnt care about politics here, playing to my finely honed paranoia and metal hats.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

Custom Bulk Order!

Reserved on request for client: clém -ODT seed- 

Order for: x2 packs of Grape Stomper OG (+£65 each), 20 regular GGG seeds.

FREE PACK: (confirm choice by message reply!)

(5% off order total for bulk order)

= £123.50 GBP


this is in GreenPool
does this come out to 50 seeds for $184 something? thats $3 a seed. i am vaping so i am not really here, but it sounds right to me


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Custom Bulk Order!
> 
> Reserved on request for client: clém -ODT seed-
> 
> ...


 how many beans in a pack? i'm pretty sure my gg stuff comes with 10. and sometimes even 11, so that's at most be 33, unless this sour diesel has me more messed up than i think.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> how many beans in a pack? i'm pretty sure my gg stuff comes with 10. and sometimes even 11, so that's at most be 33, unless this sour diesel has me more messed up than i think.


 oh shit, never mind, you're right, this ecsd is pretty good, lol. yeah, that's 50 beans according to my second calculations.. i missed where you said they were 20 packs..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

man thats a tight offer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> man thats a tight offer.


 hell yeah.. i wish i wasn't broke right now or i'd be breaking out of this rut of not ordering beans..
been waiting for my workman's comp checks to roll in.. been out 8 weeks come monday, but go back finally on monday..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

i fought Michigans redtape for 3 years for my 8 months of benefits, fuckers, they suck.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i fought Michigans redtape for 3 years for my 8 months of benefits, fuckers, they suck.


 have you ever ordered from greenpool before jc? i'm over there, and know the owner, just never ordered myself, and don't hear many others who have.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

I made an order over at the greenpool,with med man....that went bad....
Never got my beans from him,but I did still end up getting taken care of....not by med man.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 9, 2015)

made my first order recently, have good hopes, it was really easy


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 9, 2015)

so is it safe to log onto the ggg site @genuity i been getting a message on my pc that just says "go back.your info could be compromised if you proceed" so whats the deal bro? i just want to scope out the site and see what been goin on.peace


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

sixstring2112 said:


> so is it safe to log onto the ggg site @genuity i been getting a message on my pc that just says "go back.your info could be compromised if you proceed" so whats the deal bro? i just want to scope out the site and see what been goin on.peace


My Norton says it's okay...but it's still slow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2015)

Damn. I haven't been on RIU in over a year and, Mad Hamish, it seems like you've hit the troll jackpot with this thread. I was curious about GGG's gear and god damn if I didn't run into the flushing arguments and all kinds of trolling to boot! Merry old land of Oz.

So I take it GGG's gear a little more reliable than Sin City's... Their All Blue and Aloha Grape stomper look nice.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2015)

Both the crosses you mentioned,are very good..


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

I posted this about 4 pages ago talking about GGG testers I'm about to harvest. So much cock measuring was going on (13 pages of it) that I think no one even saw it. If you did the I apologize for re-posting. Just seems maybe we can focus a lil better now.

*Repost-If you already read; stop reading.*
_We had previously talked of me failing the Forum x chem king tester as I ended up with that bongload covered plant. Well I just can't fail it and in fact will go as far to call grower error on that one plant. It was in a different tent and was kinda crammed in a corner thus not receiving as much light as it should have._

_In the main room that is done today/this weekend I have 3 plants that are the exact same pheno (smell and look are VERY distinct) and they are on track for being average to above average yielders. There is a second pheno that is in a 10 gallon pot and BEASTING._

_It may be the most resinous plant I've ever grown. and in my top 5 for favorite smell/taste (red kool aid. period) Literally no room for any more trichs. Just blanketed and the buds have a very nice pink/lavender hue to them. Have some killer pics and I will def post this weekend._

_But yeah. I'm gonna chalk the one plant up to me because the rest are just killin it._


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> So much cock measuring was going on (13 pages of it) that I think no one even saw it. If you did the I apologize for re-posting. Just seems maybe we can focus a lil better now.







stop it, l'il tiger....you're killing me.....


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> stop it, l'il tiger....you're killing me.....


Whoever this tiger is.... You got an OBSESSION. Kinda weird. Like all your other posts everyone ignores.

Get off the jock homie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Whoever this tiger is.... You got an OBSESSION.


stop it, l'il tiger....you're killing me.....


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> stop it, l'il tiger....you're killing me.....


hmmmm. All I know of you is from the 38% thread. Pro cop, pro christianity, anti muslim, black, mexican etc.

You seem like a real chill guy. Lol. Now if you have nothing for this thread can you kindly fuck off?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> stop it, l'il tiger....you're killing me.....


Why you gotta be so rude? Don't you know hes Mr Mustache dude.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

You bet, tiger.......or is that cowboy? 

Where'd _that _idea come from?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You bet, tiger.......or is that cowboy?
> 
> Where'd _that _idea come from?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You bet, tiger.......or is that cowboy?
> 
> Where'd _that _idea come from?


why is your little emoji jacking itself off? You're a weird dude.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

Not sure why he's starting shit, again with you. 

This thread was already fucked up (in part by me, sorry), but no reason to start bullshit tangents again


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Not sure why he's starting shit, again with you.
> 
> This thread was already fucked up (in part by me, sorry)


LOL -ain't _that _the truth !


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Not sure why he's starting shit, again with you.
> 
> This thread was already fucked up (in part by me, sorry), but no reason to start bullshit tangents again


Yeah, I don't know. Kinda seems like dude needs to get laid.

Hey Amos,
 
You defend cops, have cop friends and quote bible verses on a weed site???


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Yeah, I don't know. Kinda seems like dude needs to get laid.
> 
> Hey Amos,
> View attachment 3329195
> ...


He selectively quotes. That's annoying and ignores context. At least quote me in its entirety, not how you want to frame it.

Anyways no reason to go on in this thread. I'm not sure why he try trolling you as you've lately been ignoring him. 

I'd agree his opinions are rather odd considering his hobby.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright, alright, alright!

Let me try to get this shit back on track. Let me go get my phone. transfer files. Save files, open other program, wait for dumb program, transfer to folder, post. Etc etc etc.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

All pictured are either forum x chem king or grateful breath x cherry puff. More detailed info after the chop tomorrow. Third pic down is one forum x chem king plant in a 10 gallon pot. It needs another week or so....


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like a forum leaning pheno to me....they all look damn good.

A table full of that low yielder..mmmmmm


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looks like a forum leaning pheno to me....they all look damn good.
> 
> A table full of that low yielder..mmmmmm


I think the only chem leaner is the one in the 10 gallon. Way bigger yield and smells gassy/chemmy/funky.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I think the only chem leaner is the one in the 10 gallon. Way bigger yield and smells gassy/chemmy/funky.


Yeah,that's what I been seeing with a lot of the cookie crosses,small nug plants.

That's why I was looking at mads post about trashing this cross,it's a forum cross,what was one expected to get?

I got some forum x AWW beans I need to pop soon...now them should have some fat nug plants for sure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

Well I would still say no matter how rich laden the reason to can a Forum cross is multi fold. First off, there is a whole stack of Forum crosses out there. Second, some of them are phenomenal like SinMint Cookies from SinCity (thinking to pop mine soon all runs looked insane and my mates two packs delivered so many keepers he is still holding on to a room full of moms), and lastly I feel Gage are playing with a lot of crosses with much more unique characteristics in keeping with what Gage has delivered from my paid packs. Never paid for a low yielding bean from them. You have to remember that most people dont grow like us, they have the room and time for one or two plants. In order to keep the mass market in mind, you have to consider how you would feel about each plant if it was your only one. So quite frankly, thrashed by the competition. If I had to choose a forum cross out of the info available on RIU alone, this would not be the one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,that's what I been seeing with a lot of the cookie crosses,small nug plants.
> 
> That's why I was looking at mads post about trashing this cross,it's a forum cross,what was one expected to get?
> 
> I got some forum x AWW beans I need to pop soon...now them should have some fat nug plants for sure.


Forum x Salvador. That will kick balls in.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn. I haven't been on RIU in over a year and, Mad Hamish, it seems like you've hit the troll jackpot with this thread. I was curious about GGG's gear and god damn if I didn't run into the flushing arguments and all kinds of trolling to boot! Merry old land of Oz.
> 
> So I take it GGG's gear a little more reliable than Sin City's... Their All Blue and Aloha Grape stomper look nice.


Overall hell yes. But I have to say the SinMints look like a winner everywhere I go. Some manner issues on the later releases but I have an original reg pack so the time is coming... dealt with so many unstable genetics that I spent money on over the last year might as well take them on


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just got these from the GGG house.....
> View attachment 3328329
> Hell yeah,going down soon...
> 
> And I see I got a lot of cleaning up to do around these parts..


GS x CP80 gets maaaaassssiiiivvveeee.... vegged to long have to clone to run myself lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well I would still say no matter how rich laden the reason to can a Forum cross is multi fold. First off, there is a whole stack of Forum crosses out there. Second, some of them are phenomenal like SinMint Cookies from SinCity (thinking to pop mine soon all runs looked insane and my mates two packs delivered so many keepers he is still holding on to a room full of moms), and lastly I feel Gage are playing with a lot of crosses with much more unique characteristics in keeping with what Gage has delivered from my paid packs. Never paid for a low yielding bean from them. You have to remember that most people dont grow like us, they have the room and time for one or two plants. In order to keep the mass market in mind, you have to consider how you would feel about each plant if it was your only one. So quite frankly, thrashed by the competition. If I had to choose a forum cross out of the info available on RIU alone, this would not be the one.


I hear ya,but if I payed for any forum cross,I expect low yields,with.....with all the reports of the cut be on the low side..
I was not with the whole GGG working with the cookie,but the people water it.
And fortune teller is still rocking a few tables at the ranch.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

Fine, trash it then. lol. Valid points.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well I would still say no matter how rich laden the reason to can a Forum cross is multi fold. First off, there is a whole stack of Forum crosses out there. Second, some of them are phenomenal like SinMint Cookies from SinCity (thinking to pop mine soon all runs looked insane and my mates two packs delivered so many keepers he is still holding on to a room full of moms), and lastly I feel Gage are playing with a lot of crosses with much more unique characteristics in keeping with what Gage has delivered from my paid packs. Never paid for a low yielding bean from them. You have to remember that most people dont grow like us, they have the room and time for one or two plants. In order to keep the mass market in mind, you have to consider how you would feel about each plant if it was your only one. So quite frankly, thrashed by the competition. If I had to choose a forum cross out of the info available on RIU alone, this would not be the one.


People really grow one plant?!! lol.

No I get what you mean. IF these were my only plant I'd be bummed. BUT doesn't buying a GSC cross kind of give you an idea what you're in for?


----------



## kgp (Jan 11, 2015)

I know some won't agree, but quality over quantity always. Yield, though everyone wants it, is least important when I judge a strain.

I've grown donkey dicks before, but in my opinion many times you sacrifice some type of quality. 

I look forward to see some of the new crosses.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> you have to consider how you would feel about each plant if it was your only one.


Thanks!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 11, 2015)

looking for a Mindscape thread or grow journal to wet my appetite..can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> looking for a Mindscape thread or grow journal to wet my appetite..can someone point me in the right direction?


All I can do is post pics,the test thread is at the site..


I'll get ya more pics,if you do not make it to the site..
I got a few females out of my test thread,all was nice,some better than others.
The smoke was beyond my standards..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I know some won't agree, but quality over quantity always. Yield, though everyone wants it, is least important when I judge a strain.
> 
> I've grown donkey dicks before, but in my opinion many times you sacrifice some type of quality.
> 
> I look forward to see some of the new crosses.


Small to medium yields sure, but MICRO yields like that one girl right here? No problem with quality over quantity but man, with the quality I am getting already a lady that yields less than a bong per bud better furbish me with a direct line to god and x ray vision plus the ability to predict lotto numbers eh...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> People really grow one plant?!! lol.
> 
> No I get what you mean. IF these were my only plant I'd be bummed. BUT doesn't buying a GSC cross kind of give you an idea what you're in for?


As I mentioned just now, I don't think many will see a micro yielder coming even if the cut was never known for producing as such...


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2015)

Lil more on the mindscape 
6 weeks veg
 
2 weeks flower
 
Around 7 weeks 12/12
 
 
 
 

I Love this shit.....


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you gentlemen talking about most cookie crosses, or just the forum cut, as having a tiny yield? Bong load buds only? 

What's the taste on those cookies> fruity or minty?

As for yields, as long as a pound can be achieved with a 600 watter, then I'm cool.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> As I mentioned just now, I don't think many will see a micro yielder coming even if the cut was never known for producing as such...


yeah, people are stupid i agree.

I will say this. After testing 2 GGG strains for them I CERTAINLY won't be in a rush to ever buy anything from them.

Thank god for my bodhi plants.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 11, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> yeah, people are stupid i agree.
> 
> I will say this. After testing 2 GGG strains for them I CERTAINLY won't be in a rush to ever buy anything from them.
> 
> Thank god for my bodhi plants.


They really aren't that good? I am glad I didn't jump on the GGG train.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> They really aren't that good? I am glad I didn't jump on the GGG train.


Both were cookie crosses so I wasn't expecting donkey dicks or anything. But I've run several other breeders cookie cuts (alphakronik, bodhi, cannaventure, etc) and they all had cookie flavor and look but nice fat yields. These were pretty disappointing in the yield department.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2015)

So GGG is a small flower guy? Or just his tiny cookies?

Sorry just think about future endeavors and crossing names of a long list of maybes.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So GGG is a small flower guy? Or just his tiny cookies?
> 
> Sorry just think about future endeavors and crossing names of a long list of maybes.


Keep in mind these were TESTERS. So I think I was just the unlucky one on these. 
Never grown any other GGG gear so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2015)

I gotcha.


----------



## kgp (Jan 11, 2015)

My forum cut is low yielding but the tiny buds are solid as rocks and weigh more than it looks. You have to top her constantly early in veg to get her to put out.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> My forum cut is low yielding but the tiny buds are solid as rocks and weigh more than it looks. You have to top her constantly early in veg to get her to put out.


I've grown the forum cut and even it produced more. BUT as you said the buds are ROCK SOLID. Sometimes I've been surprised. Jabbas stash gave me a ton of tiny rock buds. Was disappointed. Then I weighed it and it was 3.5 zips on the plant.... So, ya never know. Chopping today.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

then
[QUOTE="mr mustache said:


> yeah, people are stupid i agree.
> 
> I will say this. After testing 2 GGG strains for them I CERTAINLY won't be in a rush to ever buy anything from them.
> 
> Thank god for my bodhi plants.


Well, I have had more dud test plants from Bodhi than Gage, yet I buy from both because releases and tests are different stories, and because I like supporting them. Clusterfunk rmx went herm in veg. Dank Zappa also yields bong loads. As we know neither are going to release. Dank Sinatra Remix isn't even going and in this case it is potent as all get out, tasty, but. 7 grams or less per bud really even I am re thinking keeping the mum so yeah test gear eh... I dont ever rely on test gear for a crop that is worth while. Had a solid run of brilliant luck with Gage, 13 strains each delivering several keepers before the first one came along where I went 'nooooooooo'


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So GGG is a small flower guy? Or just his tiny cookies?
> 
> Sorry just think about future endeavors and crossing names of a long list of maybes.


My list of tests for them is longer than my arm and I am yet to find something like Mr Mustache did. As kgp points out it is always quality vs quantity, but I have been over the moon with yields most of the time. My Golden Gage ladies in the corner of the tent yielded just as well as the ones directly under the lamps, Cornerstone gets beastly big with huuuuuuuge Diesel nugs, Giant Steps is really fukin aptly named too. Daybreaker didn't break the scale but scared my friends it was too strong for most.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So GGG is a small flower guy? Or just his tiny cookies?
> 
> Sorry just think about future endeavors and crossing names of a long list of maybes.


Salvation and Cornerstone, apologies the quality I just used the phone for some quick snaps and the smaller bud one is my lowest yielder from them ever, GS xGSOG, her sister is looking a ton fatter though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

PS them girls are running in a tnt undergoing STRESS TESTING. 100F and only one little fan rolling so far. Solid as tanks.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well, I have had more dud test plants from Bodhi than Gage, yet I buy from both because releases and tests are different stories, and because I like supporting them. Clusterfunk rmx went herm in veg. Dank Zappa also yields bong loads. As we know neither are going to release. Dank Sinatra Remix isn't even going and in this case it is potent as all get out, tasty, but. 7 grams or less per bud really even I am re thinking keeping the mum so yeah test gear eh... I dont ever rely on test gear for a crop that is worth while. Had a solid run of brilliant luck with Gage, 13 strains each delivering several keepers before the first one came along where I went 'nooooooooo'


See I've had nothing but amazing testers from B. I think it lulled me into a false sense of security with testers. Thought they would ALLLL be amazing but that was just silly of me. Especially when I told M4K to throw ANYTHING my way. I said nanners don't scare me neither do strange ass crosses. Got no nanners but certainly some weird ass bud. LOL.

I'm not upset in the least though. I ran enough plants that yield will still be fine. The Quality is still top notch and I'm pretty sure the patients won't be complaining.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well, I have had more dud test plants from Bodhi than Gage, yet I buy from both because releases and tests are different stories, and because I like supporting them. Clusterfunk rmx went herm in veg. Dank Zappa also yields bong loads. As we know neither are going to release. Dank Sinatra Remix isn't even going and in this case it is potent as all get out, tasty, but. 7 grams or less per bud really even I am re thinking keeping the mum so yeah test gear eh... I dont ever rely on test gear for a crop that is worth while. Had a solid run of brilliant luck with Gage, 13 strains each delivering several keepers before the first one came along where I went 'nooooooooo'


Well ya never have posted anything to suggest a dud from either breeders from my viewpoint. Perhaps I missed them.

Nothing I've grown from bodhi has been a dud. Some plants I obviously like better than others, but a dud? Nope.

Eta: not that it's not possible. Just haven't experienced nor seen anyone post what I'd call a dud


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well ya never have posted anything to suggest a dud from either breeders from my viewpoint. Perhaps I missed them.
> 
> Nothing I've grown from bodhi has been a dud. Some plants I obviously like better than others, but a dud? Nope.
> 
> Eta: not that it's not possible. Just haven't experienced nor seen anyone post what I'd call a dud


I don't report on the failures in public, only to the breeders. Way I see it, if it is good and gets a release then the info is actually very useful. If it is crap odds are it won't make release and reporting on it will merely damage reputations. Then there is the whole fact I am in no way Mr Master Ganja Guru so many failures are down to my actions and it might take me a bit to figure out. Actually, I review nothing I don't like. In that sense I am more picky than any body, out of all the Bodhi types I have run I reported on only two thus far, Gage a few more...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

It's one thing to only post successes publicly, but I'm a fan of posting the good, the bad and the ugly.

Otherwise any breeder or fan of a breeder could make greenhouse or barneys look good by omitting the bad.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 12, 2015)

I couldn't disagree more with hiding the duds. I was under the impression the breeders wanted pictures posted and info given about the good, bad and ugly. I don't send emails privately with breeders because I'm pretty sure they have better things to do than converse with fanboys. Plus their mailboxes are always full lol.

I was sent some other GGG testers. Am I gonna pop them? You bet.

Like I said I'm stoked either way. As long as I get my elbow plus per month Things are good. This still did that (you think I relied only on cookie cross testers for my harvest? See signature.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> It's one thing to only post successes publicly, but I'm a fan of posting the good, the bad and the ugly.
> 
> Otherwise any breeder or fan of a breeder could make greenhouse or barneys look good by omitting the bad.


Yeah that was then for me, I am so full of shit about weed once I get going on something I don't like it comes across insanely harsh. I slipped up recently on Swami Seeds and flamed the crap out of two of his strains, but that was just because they were the worst things to ever enter my rig and he told me 'these are your new favorites you just don't know it yet' ... In my day jobs I am notorious for being an absolutely merciless critic. When it comes to herb I am enjoying searching out the positive alone. But trust me when I don't like it I can get vocal as all get out, I am enjoying the excercise in self control ATM.


mr mustache said:


> I couldn't disagree more with hiding the duds. I was under the impression the breeders wanted pictures posted and info given about the good, bad and ugly. I don't send emails privately with breeders because I'm pretty sure they have better things to do than converse with fanboys. Plus their mailboxes are always full lol.
> 
> I was sent some other GGG testers. Am I gonna pop them? You bet.
> 
> Like I said I'm stoked either way. As long as I get my elbow plus per month Things are good. This still did that (you think I relied only on cookie cross testers for my harvest? See signature.


Nah I know you run two test tents and a personal tent mate. Last fella I expect to come short is you. Well Gen, then you. Yes, breeders want the GBU reviews for certain. Your impression is hundred percent. More a case of fellas being happy with me working differently than my way being what they want. So I get either Satties nobody else wants to test, or I get tested gear that fellas are pretty certain will go to release because I take some decent pics and post them far and wide. I am more useful for the fact I am a media whore with an eye on trends than a good grower or reporter.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah that was then for me, I am so full of shit about weed once I get going on something I don't like it comes across insanely harsh. I slipped up recently on Swami Seeds and flamed the crap out of two of his strains, but that was just because they were the worst things to ever enter my rig and he told me 'these are your new favorites you just don't know it yet' ... In my day jobs I am notorious for being an absolutely merciless critic. When it comes to herb I am enjoying searching out the positive alone. But trust me when I don't like it I can get vocal as all get out, I am enjoying the excercise in self control ATM.
> Nah I know you run two test tents and a personal tent mate. Last fella I expect to come short is you. Well Gen, then you. Yes, breeders want the GBU reviews for certain. Your impression is hundred percent. More a case of fellas being happy with me working differently than my way being what they want. So I get either Satties nobody else wants to test, or I get tested gear that fellas are pretty certain will go to release because I take some decent pics and post them far and wide. I am more useful for the fact I am a media whore with an eye on trends than a good grower or reporter.


I enjoy your reviews, as you are a great grower and do strains justice when you run them. All I'm saying it's always good to show everything not just the excellent (not saying you dont, or that GGG isn't usually fire by any means), but the ones which may not may the cut. Otherwise it is curating a false image of a particular strain or company.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I enjoy your reviews, as you are a great grower and do strains justice when you run them. All I'm saying it's always good to show everything not just the excellent (not saying you dont, or that GGG isn't usually fire by any means), but the ones which may not may the cut. Otherwise it is curating a false image of a particular strain or company.


Aha, touche. I thought about this bit before deciding on my approach so i cannot deny the absolute truth in your statement. My confidence in doing things this way stems from the fact we have fellas like you, kgp and Amos around that WILL be brutally honest about everything they run. Gen also doesn't hold back on poop even if it is GGG so they make sure to send him the good ones (jk) so in the end anybody that does his research will find all the info they need, positives and negatives. Then also it is a question of loyalty in a way. To be brutally honest, breeders have treated me like peers and become friends I actually exchange gifts with and will definitely visit and to whom my home is open for sure. The boards I have learned to keep at arms length. Something I will do for all my friends, talk only about their good qualities in public, and their mistakes in private.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 12, 2015)

GG 1 still a little heavy on the N (2 much blood meal for this strain?), but she's still filling out nicely. Maybe all them green ass leaves will help carry her through the rest of the flowering period 
 

GG 3 doin' it's thang


Couple GG 3 clones got moved into the flowering tent recently:


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aha, touche. I thought about this bit before deciding on my approach so i cannot deny the absolute truth in your statement. My confidence in doing things this way stems from the fact we have fellas like you, kgp and Amos around that WILL be brutally honest about everything they run. Gen also doesn't hold back on poop even if it is GGG so they make sure to send him the good ones (jk) so in the end anybody that does his research will find all the info they need, positives and negatives. Then also it is a question of loyalty in a way. To be brutally honest, breeders have treated me like peers and become friends I actually exchange gifts with and will definitely visit and to whom my home is open for sure. The boards I have learned to keep at arms length. Something I will do for all my friends, talk only about their good qualities in public, and their mistakes in private.


I hear ya and respect that.

I think brutally honest is the way to go. No breeder is going to have their feelings hurt because a cross just didn't work out. At least they shouldn't be. Particularly tester, as one is testing to see any potential issues with a cross.

Not every cross is going to work out. We all know that, so would any breeder in the game.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I hear ya and respect that.
> 
> I think brutally honest is the way to go. No breeder is going to have their feelings hurt because a cross just didn't work out. At least they shouldn't be. Particularly tester, as one is testing to see any potential issues with a cross.
> 
> Not every cross is going to work out. We all know that, so would any breeder in the game.


 Oh yes no breeder has ever gotten butt hurt over a type not working out fellas are very grateful for honest reports on everything. I am insanely thorough and i dont rate even half of what I test as release worthy. Like now for example, I am being verrrrryyy quiet with the GS x GSOG as far as the forums go, but m4k is going to get a full report on all phenos. If they meet his breeding goals I will do a nice fat report on all boards. Running continuous logs on everything is something I just dont have the time for either so that is a factor too these days. Pics with shorthand logs are easy then I just read them and write up a nice report. Not as much time hanging on forums as last year and I think it will become even less so I hope I can stay of use...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

In other words I am a prime example of how you dont need to do a perfect job to lend a hand, fellas seem grateful enough for my contribution. Some guys can run a few beans and show them all off properly, I can run many but only report on some in public due to mainly typing really really really slowly.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> In other words I am a prime example of how you dont need to do a perfect job to lend a hand, fellas seem grateful enough for my contribution. Some guys can run a few beans and show them all off properly, I can run many but only report on some in public due to mainly typing really really really slowly.


hey just the fact that you spend your own time and money to help move breeders in a better direction is enough for me


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> In other words I am a prime example of how you dont need to do a perfect job to lend a hand, fellas seem grateful enough for my contribution. Some guys can run a few beans and show them all off properly, I can run many but only report on some in public due to mainly typing really really really slowly.


Have you ever tried voice to text software? There are quite a few and they've become increasingly good over the last few years.

If your interested, I can send you some torrents to try the software and see if it helps. Of course buy it if you do like it, but it's never a bad idea to try software before you buy. Plus I know in SA you may have a hard time getting some of them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

These daybreakers are growing like monsters, I should have thought twice before putting them in 5 gallons of coco/perlite mix I have a strong feeling of an overgrow coming...


----------



## kgp (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> These daybreakers are growing like monsters, I should have thought twice before putting them in 5 gallons of coco/perlite mix I have a strong feeling of an overgrow coming...


Better flower them fast!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Better flower them fast!


Yeah but I am so lazy to take the bulb out of my hood to change for my HPS plus I wanted to see if they will show sex so I can cut clones off females to save keepers. Just hope they show sex within a day or two lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

Organic 5 gallons on the right and coco/perlite drain to waste on the left, I think the coco has gotten a little bit of a growth spurt over the organic recently  they were planted at the same time.


----------



## kgp (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah but I am so lazy to take the bulb out of my hood to change for my HPS plus I wanted to see if they will show sex so I can cut clones off females to save keepers. Just hope they show sex within a day or two lol


Take cuts of each one, toss the males when they show sex.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

kgp said:


> Take cuts of each one, toss the males when they show sex.


Good idea , you can tell I have a case of stoner brain .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Good idea , you can tell I have a case of stoner brain .


That's the point, right?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 12, 2015)

THen you get hungry and eat cannapizza!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry to go off topic but I had to ask Mad Hamish if he's heard of the old american musical act Rodriquez? I saw a documentary called "Searching for Sugar man" and it was a good story. But I heard this guy was big in South Africa in the eighties.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Have you ever tried voice to text software? There are quite a few and they've become increasingly good over the last few years.
> 
> If your interested, I can send you some torrents to try the software and see if it helps. Of course buy it if you do like it, but it's never a bad idea to try software before you buy. Plus I know in SA you may have a hard time getting some of them.


If you have links to demos that will be fantastic, fortunately software is border less and one of those things where we joined the real world thanks to the internet and pretty sweet deals for people living outside the USA and Europe because we don't pay your tax OR our sales tax...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you have links to demos that will be fantastic, fortunately software is border less and one of those things where we joined the real world thanks to the internet and pretty sweet deals for people living outside the USA and Europe because we don't pay your tax OR our sales tax...


Are you familiar with torrents? If not I can give you an easy primer and open a whole world of software/media to you. I am a digital pirate! I do have some links and will vet them before forwarding to you. Just let me know if you are familiar with torrents if not I can setup an easy download link for you off one of my servers


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Are you familiar with torrents? If not I can give you an easy primer and open a whole world of software/media to you. I am a digital pirate! I do have some links and will vet them before forwarding to you. Just let me know if you are familiar with torrents if not I can setup an easy download link for you off one of my servers


Man I kill the torrents. Get all my movies and music this way. One day the Feds are gonna knock on my door for all the music and movies I have lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I kill the torrents. Get all my movies and music this way. One day the Feds are gonna knock on my door for all the music and movies I have lol


I just get letters I ignore lol. Then I got a VPN out of the country and no longer have to worry or deal with such things.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I just get letters I ignore lol. Then I got a VPN out of the country and no longer have to worry or deal with such things.


Surprisingly I haven't got any of those yet but I also get a lot of mixtapes too so that maybe why lol oh well I don't care fareal. May have to holler at you about the VPN thing. I need one


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Surprisingly I haven't got any of those yet but I also get a lot of mixtapes too so that maybe why lol oh well I don't care fareal. May have to holler at you about the VPN thing. I need one


Feel free to my friend. It can be setup at the network level or on an individual machine. I'd be happy to walk you through it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Feel free to my friend. It can be setup at the network level or on an individual machine. I'd be happy to walk you through it.


TOR is all I know really. I am a littlenwary of torrents tbh, my computer got Ebola from downloading a few times in the past and I don't mind paying for good software, I usually need the support crew soon enough anyhow. Also intellectual property is my game so I make a point of paying because I make a point of charging its just right.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> TOR is all I know really. I am a littlenwary of torrents tbh, my computer got Ebola from downloading a few times in the past and I don't mind paying for good software, I usually need the support crew soon enough anyhow. Also intellectual property is my game so I make a point of paying because I make a point of charging its just right.


Well I can grab a couple copies of software and make sure they are clean. I've been pirating for, oh usenet days.

I feel ya on paying but I only mention it as I don't know if the software will work well or if you want to test it. Like I said, hit me up if you are interested. I can host it for you and make it as easy as possible to install.

I know people who have hand issues, arthritis, tendinitis and the like that use some software. So if it can save you from some pain, I don't mind lending a hand. You can always purchase it if it works for you.

Eta: haven't had a virus in years. Only time I've gotten Malware or a virus is if I self inflict a virtual machine to see it'd behavior. Doing IT work on the side makes me interested in how these things work.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 13, 2015)

Diamonds and Dust are in the GP. I am waiting honestly to see my first order in my hands before i go gangbustas with the mindscape and now D/D.....i cant stop planning, i love the pregrow routine.
D/D seem like Christmas with every grow, thats excitement, for me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well I can grab a couple copies of software and make sure they are clean. I've been pirating for, oh usenet days.
> 
> I feel ya on paying but I only mention it as I don't know if the software will work well or if you want to test it. Like I said, hit me up if you are interested. I can host it for you and make it as easy as possible to install.
> 
> ...


I have been too busy trying to subvert computers to making strange noises to learn how they actually work lol. Wrote my first electronic music on Atari when I was but a seedling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm really curious as to what exactly is in any of those flushing agents that flush away these salts.. anyone, anyone, bueller, bueller


My guess is h202


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My guess is h202


I wanted to help so I went down to check what is on the bottle but it doesn't mention ingredients, on their website under the MSDS of florakleen it says this about what it is made of

*Ingredients*: Flora Kleen® Cleaning Flush Solution is a specially formulated mixture of chemicals
that are mixed in proportions to assure adequate removal of nutrient residues. The chemical
identity of the compounds and exact proportions used in the mixture are a trade secret.

SOURCE:
http://generalhydroponics.com/site/gh/docs/prod_msds/Flora_Kleen.pdf


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I wanted to help so I went down to check what is on the bottle but it doesn't mention ingredients, on their website under the MSDS of florakleen it says this about what it is made of
> 
> *Ingredients*: Flora Kleen® Cleaning Flush Solution is a specially formulated mixture of chemicals
> that are mixed in proportions to assure adequate removal of nutrient residues. The chemical
> ...


Here is a non secret from the organic posse: If you have lactic acid bacteria present in your soil flushing is an absolute non issue. The need to flush is a total myth along with NPK ratios and other post wwII agricultural technology that was designed specifically to reduce stores of explosives (made from N P and you guessed it K). You don't need to flush, what you need is to stop using chemical salts in the first place. The salts are the problem not the flush...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here is a non secret from the organic posse: If you have lactic acid bacteria present in your soil flushing is an absolute non issue. The need to flush is a total myth along with NPK ratios and other post wwII agricultural technology that was designed specifically to reduce stores of explosives (made from N P and you guessed it K). You don't need to flush, what you need is to stop using chemical salts in the first place. The salts are the problem not the flush...


Couldn't have said it better. I say if your in soil synthetics is a no no but there are a few things I know a few good soil growers use that are synthetic but it may be a small add nothing major. Synthetics are for hydro. Only time I use them in straight perlite. Florakleen is not needed


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2015)

Saponin is what's in bush doctor(sledgehammer) nutrient rinse
It works in DWC & soil....


Saponin is what is in most nutrient rinses..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Saponin is what's in bush doctor(sledgehammer) nutrient rinse
> It works in DWC & soil....
> 
> 
> Saponin is what is in most nutrient rinses..


I did some research on Saponins after your post. Early findings already point to the fact that saponins add a bitter taste to plant material to the point grazing animals will not eat fodder, and that they are toxic to cold blooded animals and fish. I have found zero evidence supporting their role in immobilising nutrients or removing salts from plant tissue. Dig further I will, but it looks like snake oil so far Gen.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did some research on Saponins after your post. Early findings already point to the fact that saponins add a bitter taste to plant material to the point grazing animals will not eat fodder, and that they are toxic to cold blooded animals and fish. I have found zero evidence supporting their role in immobilising nutrients or removing salts from plant tissue. Dig further I will, but it looks like snake oil so far Gen.


Most all plants have this already inside....keep digging,I'm sure you will find some good and bad information....it for sure not snake oil,it's used everyday,by most everyone.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045653502003211


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

OK, so we had some debate on the small yielding forum x chem king cross I did. Smallest pheno was trimmed and weighs a tad over 2 zips. IMO that is very respectable for a cookie cross. Nugs are so hard and dense you could throw one through a window. Wife: "first cookie plant that actually tastes like a COOKIE". I can post pics of the trimmed/dried later. 

To be honest I absolutely love it. The chem leaner in the 10 gallon pot looks on track for about 5-6 zips and smells like chemmy chemmy cookies.

SO I'm gonna tell M4K that I really like it but it's not a monster yielder (he will probably say...uh....no shit it's cookie.lol)

Then I will let him decide what he wants to do with it. They could strangely end up as a limited strain on NGR.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here is a non secret from the organic posse: If you have lactic acid bacteria present in your soil flushing is an absolute non issue. The need to flush is a total myth along with NPK ratios and other post wwII agricultural technology that was designed specifically to reduce stores of explosives (made from N P and you guessed it K). You don't need to flush, what you need is to stop using chemical salts in the first place. The salts are the problem not the flush...


I use coco-coir drain to waste hydroponics so flushing is needed in my setup, I have tested both flushed and non-flushed in the coco and the non-flushed is too harsh for me. I can care less if you flush or not and I don't want to argue with you so please keep your opinion to yourself , thank you.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I use coco-coir drain to waste hydroponics so flushing is needed in my setup, I have tested both flushed and non-flushed in the coco and the non-flushed is too harsh for me. I can care less if you flush or not and I don't want to argue with you so please keep your opinion to yourself , thank you.


It's "I couldn't care less".

And not to rehash a dead topic, flushing has no positive effect on the end product. 

While I disagree with Mad on using chemical fertilizer. I do agree organic is better as long as it's done ethically, and locally.



mr mustache said:


> OK, so we had some debate on the small yielding forum x chem king cross I did. Smallest pheno was trimmed and weighs a tad over 2 zips. IMO that is very respectable for a cookie cross. Nugs are so hard and dense you could throw one through a window. Wife: "first cookie plant that actually tastes like a COOKIE". I can post pics of the trimmed/dried later.
> 
> To be honest I absolutely love it. The chem leaner in the 10 gallon pot looks on track for about 5-6 zips and smells like chemmy chemmy cookies.
> 
> ...


Isn't it weird when first impressions change? Happens to me too, sometimes you have to judge it a second time around with considerations in mind. Sounds like a good plant, but I'm use to lower yielding plants.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> It's "I couldn't care less".
> 
> And not to rehash a dead topic, flushing has no positive effect on the end product.
> 
> ...


Funny everyone was gettin all uppity about the yield...... But every one of these blew bodhi TER away by a MILE. Those were tiny tiny yielders.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Funny everyone was gettin all uppity about the yield...... But every one of these blew bodhi TER away by a MILE. Those were tiny tiny yielders.



I'll be finding that out soon enough as I have one in flower now. Excited never the less.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2015)

nice to see other grammer nazis around, lol


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'll be finding that out soon enough as I have one in flower now. Excited never the less.


GREAT smoke. Not a yielder by any means though.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> nice to see other grammer nazis around, lol


Lol words have meaning. Sentence structure is important, particularly in this medium. 



mr mustache said:


> GREAT smoke. Not a yielder by any means though.


Good to know and I'll be posting updates.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

Daybreaker, Big, fat , and flipped to 12/12, changed bulb to 600w hortilux SUPER HPS. Follow my instagram @colorado4weed2love0


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> nice to see other grammer nazis around, lol


* grammar
Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

TY if you're a grammar nazi don't ever converse with Thumpeasy on here. You're head would explode. LOL.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> TY if you're a grammar nazi don't ever converse with Thumpeasy on here. You're head would explode. LOL.


Oh been there already. It was like I needed a decoder ring! I have no ill will towards him, and he is capable of an attempt just fine.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Oh been there already. It was like I needed a decoder ring! I have no ill will towards him, and he is capable of an attempt just fine.


Yeah, while conversing with him is a tad difficult I find something endearing about him. He got the dank too. lol


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok. We trimmed the other 2 forum x chem kings. 86 grams on one and 93 on the other. They both looked like they would yield a half zip. Jabbas stash fooled me the same way. ROCK hard nuggets. of DANKKKKKKK.

For a legit cookie cross? I'm happy as a clam. Talk of failing this is rubbish. Glad I took clones. I'm keeping her for awhile.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2015)

the homie thump grows better than every grammar nazi on here, he just gives em something to talk about. as for bright moments, i got a sex of what looks like 6 fems 1 male. im happy bout that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I use coco-coir drain to waste hydroponics so flushing is needed in my setup, I have tested both flushed and non-flushed in the coco and the non-flushed is too harsh for me. I can care less if you flush or not and I don't want to argue with you so please keep your opinion to yourself , thank you.


Aww are your feelings hurt? So you want me to not pitch in on a conversation because of your sensitive little head? Screw you dude I will comment wherever and to whomever I want. Likewize, I don't give a rats ass how you grow little man. I enjoy sharing of info and what I shared was right on topic. So go finish your little whine in the corner and come join the adults when you are ready.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Ok. We trimmed the other 2 forum x chem kings. 86 grams on one and 93 on the other. They both looked like they would yield a half zip. Jabbas stash fooled me the same way. ROCK hard nuggets. of DANKKKKKKK.
> 
> For a legit cookie cross? I'm happy as a clam. Talk of failing this is rubbish. Glad I took clones. I'm keeping her for awhile.


Like kgp said, it is all about the dry weight. Damn good to see this post. Killed the run mate, I am super happy you didn't waste space on micro yields and are walking away happy. If you rate it I want it lol lol lol


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Like kgp said, it is all about the dry weight. Damn good to see this post. Killed the run mate, I am super happy you didn't waste space on micro yields and are walking away happy. If you rate it I want it lol lol lol


Thanks Mad. I'm stoked to post the dried pics of it. Top notch for sure. Wife is knocked out HARD on the couch. Guessing it was the scissor hash smoked while trimming. STILL have 2 grateful breath x cherry puff waiting to be trimmed. Also LOOK small but I'm guessing I'll be surprised again. So insanely dense.

Take back what I said about everything. After dried weight and smoking it I am absolutely popping my other testers and would buy this gear hands down. I smoke every 20 minutes and this is the type of weed you realize you haven't smoked in 2 hours and we're good.

Yes yes y'all!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Thanks Mad. I'm stoked to post the dried pics of it. Top notch for sure. Wife is knocked out HARD on the couch. Guessing it was the scissor hash smoked while trimming. STILL have 2 grateful breath x cherry puff waiting to be trimmed. Also LOOK small but I'm guessing I'll be surprised again. So insanely dense.
> 
> Take back what I said about everything. After dried weight and smoking it I am absolutely popping my other testers and would buy this gear hands down. I smoke every 20 minutes and this is the type of weed you realize you haven't smoked in 2 hours and we're good.
> 
> Yes yes y'all!


Glad to see you turn around on that cookie cross and GGG. They have fire bro believe that seen too many results. Your lucky to be trying for them. See how you got to grow that cross your really liking now. All things not gonna work like planned with cannabis all the time that's why we test. Glad everything was great and can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Ok. We trimmed the other 2 forum x chem kings. 86 grams on one and 93 on the other. They both looked like they would yield a half zip. Jabbas stash fooled me the same way. ROCK hard nuggets. of DANKKKKKKK.
> 
> For a legit cookie cross? I'm happy as a clam. Talk of failing this is rubbish. Glad I took clones. I'm keeping her for awhile.


I've been fooled too. It's a good feeling go be wrong in that regard. 



greenghost420 said:


> the homie thump grows better than every grammar nazi on here, he just gives em something to talk about. as for bright moments, i got a sex of what looks like 6 fems 1 male. im happy bout that.


Anyone can grow good, besides isn't that what he does as a job? Plus I'd expect anyone who's got more years than this "grammar nazi" to be better than me. Many people here are better than me. Growing isn't hard and I've only been at it two and a half years. I've had quite a few perfect harvest and a few where I made mistakes, mostly due to heat control. Luckily cannabis isn't my career. 

My point being it can be hard to understand him when he's being lazy in a medium where we use written language to communicate.


Anyways, I know some of you are growing or have grown Daybreaker? How is she? Thinking of picking her up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Thanks Mad. I'm stoked to post the dried pics of it. Top notch for sure. Wife is knocked out HARD on the couch. Guessing it was the scissor hash smoked while trimming. STILL have 2 grateful breath x cherry puff waiting to be trimmed. Also LOOK small but I'm guessing I'll be surprised again. So insanely dense.
> 
> Take back what I said about everything. After dried weight and smoking it I am absolutely popping my other testers and would buy this gear hands down. I smoke every 20 minutes and this is the type of weed you realize you haven't smoked in 2 hours and we're good.
> 
> Yes yes y'all!


Post like this is what I live for.....people being real,and keeping it real.
Very happy with the few I got going..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Post like this is what I live for.....people being real,and keeping it real.
> Very happy with the few I got going..


Man it's always better when people keeps it real especially about these beautiful plants. We don't wanna steer nobody the wrong way so being honest is always best even if the shit sucks ass. Honestly yield has never been my motive for strains. I choose them by the genetics they're based on. If it yields an oz on a nice 5ft plants I don't care long as it's top smoke. Can't wait to see what you're are looking like Gen


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've been fooled too. It's a good feeling go be wrong in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my post wasnt a shot at you. but i dont give a fuck how anyone misspells , i judge on character .


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> my post wasnt a shot at you. but i dont give a fuck how anyone misspells , i judge on character .


Wasn't presuming it was. Simply stated language is important when using this medium. 

Now day breaker? How is she? Chem 4 x OG right?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2015)

chem d x "og"....mixed results so far from what iv gathered.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Wasn't presuming it was. Simply stated language is important when using this medium.
> 
> Now day breaker? How is she? Chem 4 x OG right?


It's hard to find people who like to post on this site,to much drama for most..

But this is one report..
Grower:CCC
Strain:daybreaker
DB1 – seemed to lean strong to the Earthy part OG side… with a REAL, REAL Earthy, soil KusH taste…. Which I’ve been searching for!!...and was a slight bit more rounded, tight bud w/ a deeper tone color!

DB2 – looked similar to DB1, but with more of a blend of Chem and OG in the last 2 weeks… with a Nice mix of Chem’y and very slight Earth’y Kush taste!

DB3 – seemed to lean more to the Chem’y side…. With a bright green under tone and real, fuel’y, pine’y dankness…No Earth’y taste in this one… Beautiful mix of Chem’y fuel and Sweet Kush’y hybrid Dank’age!

All 3 phenos were Absolutely Amazing!!!... and has now made me, forever, a Day Breaker gardener!!

Overall Rank: ***** Excellent!! 

Strain Quote: “If you’re not Running Day Breaker, then you’re not in the Running” 

Drawback: Really, Stink’y!!... if you open a canister of this…lookout!! you’ll have folks for miles say’n…. WTF is THAT!!!...and how do “I” get some…lol… be prepared!
 

I'll pots more..


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's hard to find people who like to post on this site,to much drama for most..
> 
> But this is one report..
> Grower:CCC
> ...


Thanks I appreciate it.

There's drama on most boards. Only ones I haven't seen are ones that are heavily moderated or selective membership. Personally not interested in either. The bay is usually good for no drama information. I like it over there but it can be a tad dull. I don't believe there is a gage section either.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2015)

One more daybreaker pheno found by 
Growerretty buds
   
This women is a beast with the growing...WCW


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> One more daybreaker pheno found by
> Growerretty buds
> View attachment 3332892 View attachment 3332893 View attachment 3332894
> This women is a beast with the growing...WCW


Absolutely love those calyxes!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Post like this is what I live for.....people being *real,*and keeping it real.
> Very happy with the few I got going..






You're welcome.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2015)

Always make me giggle.....quickly glance at the avatar,I was bout to say good one Amos..


Plat.bubba x Jo og f2 AKA mountain gorilla 
8 plants,7-8 phenos...all dank growth/trich/stem rubs...
       
Got my eye on that red bottom pheno...lol


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Always make me giggle.....quickly glance at the avatar,I was bout to say good one Amos..
> 
> 
> Plat.bubba x Jo og f2 AKA mountain gorilla
> ...


LOL! I know. having this avatar I'm starting to hate myself.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> LOL! I know. having this avatar I'm starting to hate myself.


Ya fooled me, I had to check the name.

You pulled a funny!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ya fooled me, I had to check the name.
> 
> You pulled a funny!


Dude seriously won't leave me alone. I find the whole thing hilarious, but he's not really a "sense of humor" kinda guy...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Dude seriously won't leave me alone. I find the whole thing hilarious, but he's not really a "sense of humor" kinda guy...



He can give it though. Troll up old threads, change avatars to try and get a rise.

Disappointing though as I thought he could do better. Weird though when he wants to bring private pm into conversation, yet hates catholics and tells me certain Christians are going to hell... ooookay.

Eta I enjoy his grows. I'm not gonna knock his ability. If he stuck to cannabis, all would be good. I thought he was some one who wouldn't fall into a stereotype, but when he wants to go on racial bullshit instead it civil conservation, I recognize I've been fooled. I don't think he's a bad guy, just don't get his behavior at times and taking quotes selectively, picked something up from Bill O'Reilly and fox and friends.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> He can give it though. Troll up old threads, change avatars to try and get a rise.
> 
> Disappointing though as I thought he could do better. Weird though when he wants to bring private pm into conversation, yet hates catholics and tells me certain Christians are going to hell... ooookay.
> 
> Eta I enjoy his grows. I'm not gonna knock his ability. If he stuck to cannabis, all would be good. I thought he was some one who wouldn't fall into a stereotype, but when he wants to go on racial bullshit instead it civil conservation, I recognize I've been fooled. I don't think he's a bad guy, just don't get his behavior at times and taking quotes selectively, picked something up from Bill O'Reilly and fox and friends.


Yeah, he's really become a one dimensional hate monger. A real buzzkill Bill.

Imagine dude at a party! lol. Spoutin off all his bullshit. I can bet the party as a collective would be like, "dude, can you leave? You're harshin our mellow. " HA.

I promise to post GGG pics tonight. Still trimming. FML.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Yeah, he's really become a one dimensional hate monger. A real buzzkill Bill.
> 
> Imagine dude at a party! lol. Spoutin off all his bullshit. I can bet the party as a collective would be like, "dude, can you leave? You're harshin our mellow. " HA.
> 
> I promise to post GGG pics tonight. Still trimming. FML.


I enjoy people with different opinions, echo chambers are boring but hate? Naw, ain't got time for that. I think most people have more in common than their differences. And I do enjoy his grows, yet I can't imagine being so down on so many.


More GGG please


----------



## haulinbass (Jan 16, 2015)

found a keeper of lemon puff i think, big seed caylxs, big round buds, tall growth with dense packed buds on the main, the smaller branches dont go much past the roots in the pot and are all very sturdy, clones easy grows easy and best of all covered in resin.hopefully i dont lose it to mold in drying like the last one(that was like getting dumped for the first time)
my last mindscape is almost done but the damn label fell off two plants and im not sure what fucking one it is anymore lol. my brain remembering it was cal mg sensitive thinks its the one showing issues. ill have to judge it by the smoke but the other two or three females i had were pretty but i litteraly got sick of smoking it, and turned it to bubble.

is there anything from gage with lemon puff structure i described with maybe a chocalote or cheesy taste? or on that matter what do i need next?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> LOL! I know. having this avatar I'm starting to hate myself.


At least you can change your avatar picture. I've been told I look like Jason Lee, or more accurately Earl, so I can't let my 'stache grow because I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2015)

Aloha grape stomper
 

Post a few pics @Flaming Pie ....I miss ya around these parts.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Aloha grape stomper
> View attachment 3333371
> 
> Post a few pics @Flaming Pie ....I miss ya around these parts.


What's the hay for? I'm assuming its like a sand thing for fungus gnats? Never seen that before. Gives a rustic/cowboy feel to the grow. Yeeeehaw!


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> What's the hay for? I'm assuming its like a sand thing for fungus gnats? Never seen that before. Gives a rustic/cowboy feel to the grow. Yeeeehaw!


Multitasking...

It helps keep the top layer moist,which helps with gro-kashi growth,which helps keep gnat population down.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 17, 2015)

Man it's hard for me to determine sex on plants anymore I haven't gotten a male in so long.....I think one of my daybreakers is a male but I can't fully tell yet I may try a breeding project, how strong are these genetics to breed with?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2015)

id source the chem d cut then use the male. specially if hes real funky like garlic or BO.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> id source the chem d cut then use the male. specially if hes real funky like garlic or BO.


It smells bad I rubbed the stem and holy moly it smells like a gym sock that came out of a skunks ass and the structure is very nice, very thick stems with a very even canopy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> id source the chem d cut then use the male. specially if hes real funky like garlic or BO.


And how can I tell the difference between structures btw? I never grown chemd or joseph OG so I have no clue what they look like.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Man it's hard for me to determine sex on plants anymore I haven't gotten a male in so long.....I think one of my daybreakers is a male but I can't fully tell yet I may try a breeding project, how strong are these genetics to breed with?


I have made a few crosses with GGG males,and all have came out good....
The male is only as good as the female he mates with....

So,it's best to have "strong" females to hit...


----------



## yodabuds (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if its my browser or the website but Ive been trying to register over at bank of gage auction site and the verify code image does not work, there is no way to register... Gage has a few strains I got my eye on.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2015)

any pics of the joseph anywhere? id like to see his structure n flower clusters.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> any pics of the joseph anywhere? id like to see his structure n flower clusters.


Doubt your gonna find any pix of Jo by himself. You know breeders don't like to show males I guess fromthe simple fact they don't want them trying to recreate strains I guess. Only reason I could see not showing people but it wouldn't make a big difference to me honestly.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Does anyone know if its my browser or the website but Ive been trying to register over at bank of gage auction site and the verify code image does not work, there is no way to register... Gage has a few strains I got my eye on.....


Not your browser bro I've been trying to do that for the past year no luck. I've asked about this no response so I stop asking. Went to Greenpool


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

how could i recreate a hybrid by looking at a pic of their male? i know there is pic floating around of their males they found in a pack of elite, the foulballs and snowman males i think


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 18, 2015)

Forum x chem king. cookie dom left, chem dom right.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how could i recreate a hybrid by looking at a pic of their male? i know there is pic floating around of their males they found in a pack of elite, the foulballs and snowman males i think


Man iono don't get me to lying bro lol. That's all I get from it not trying to say you are just in general bro. I def would like to see more males as I'm really getting into breeding now so I just would like to see a lot of characteristics of different males and learn why they were chosen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3333929 View attachment 3333930 View attachment 3333931 View attachment 3333932 View attachment 3333933 View attachment 3333934
> Forum x chem king. cookie dom left, chem dom right.


Been waiting for these pix bro!!! Got damn those ladies are icey!!! Looks like straight flame and yea you can see the two different phenos in the different buds. Cookie dom looks more dense and hard while Chem looks more fluffy but still dense. Great work and I figured this would be good. Lots of people are pairing Chem with Cookies and coming out with gems


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Been waiting for these pix bro!!! Got damn those ladies are icey!!! Looks like straight flame and yea you can see the two different phenos in the different buds. Cookie dom looks more dense and hard while Chem looks more fluffy but still dense. Great work and I figured this would be good. Lots of people are pairing Chem with Cookies and coming out with gems


thanks man... more on the way


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

nice frost on those! what exactly is king chem? a few people have selfed the forum to look for f1 durb phenos only to find a bunch of chemdawg phenos. cookiefam is so full of shit...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice frost on those! what exactly is king chem? a few people have selfed the forum to look for f1 durb phenos only to find a bunch of chemdawg phenos. cookiefam is so full of shit...


Have heard the same thing but then lots of people say no Chem phenos. I don't even give a rats ass anymore cus we will never know the truth. I thought they were doing stuff with DNA what happened to that?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

after much growing,smoking,and reading my flaming cookies were chem phenos and an og pheno. my f1durb pheno was really a nice chem 4 pheno lol with cookie influence seen in all of em. not sure what happened to that collab or banana nation....err pollen nation lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I have made a few crosses with GGG males,and all have came out good....
> The male is only as good as the female he mates with....
> 
> So,it's best to have "strong" females to hit...


I have beastly females, I have access to elite clone onlys like golden goat, chemdawg #4, chemdawg D, OG kush , cookies, etc, I live in Colorado  So for me the breeding is only as good as the male I have .


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 18, 2015)

And it turns out the biggest strongest , most even canopy is just a big huge girl, pistols showed today when I was doing my weekly water only with calmag, seems like she's the only one that has shown sex yet. And I got this little plant I named teacup it came out of the random see jar and it just does not grow, I think it might be a CBD strain it is so small and indica like 100% it doesn't grow tall at all just basically more bushy every day Teacup showed sex too


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

the other 3 are still not determined but I think they all might be males besides the one I thought was a male....shows how much I know about determining sex before it happens....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> the other 3 are still not determined but I think they all might be males besides the one I thought was a male....shows how much I know about determining sex before it happens....


Don't do that bro these bitches will trick ya  I don know how many times I've thought was male or female and it flipped on me. I wait till I see pistils and sacks cus I would hate to throw a female away.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't do that bro these bitches will trick ya  I don know how many times I've thought was male or female and it flipped on me. I wait till I see pistils and sacks cus I would hate to throw a female away.


Yeah I haven't gotten rid of them yet but one has shown pistols but the rest are undetermined so far


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

Man, that looks like a great cross! Some real fire you have there Mr. Mustache. 

I recently just started looking at GGG myself. I really want that Daybreaker!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Man, that looks like a great cross! Some real fire you have there Mr. Mustache.
> 
> I recently just started looking at GGG myself. I really want that Daybreaker!


 My daybreaker beans are in the mail waited two years I think for the tude to get them back in stock. Super stoked for these genetics.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

I see NGR is getting them in stock as well. I hope they stick around a little while longer, gotta save up some more cash and get a couple more Bodhi strains first. I really do want that Daybreaker though. It sounds right up my alley.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

NGR just had a big drop of GGG beans yesterday. Most of the new strains are gone already as they only had 5 packs of a lot of them. But hey resyocked good on a lot of strains that's been out. 

If I would've gotten paid yesterday I would've got the Holy Sticks but I prolly would've missed it cus people have trigger fingers for Gage over there


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

wow u guys are charging up on the ngr site for ggg...110-125 a pack?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

That Holy sticks looks interesting, along with Cornerstone, and of course Daybreaker.

I can't afford it right now but it shows a pack of 10 is $106. Doesn't seem too bad considering they have free shipping! Most places you got to pay $15-30 for shipping so not bad if you just want a pack or 2.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> wow u guys are charging up on the ngr site for ggg...110-125 a pack?


You gotta wonder where they come up with these prices? I could see charging more than other breeders if the strains were worked and stabilized.... but these are F1's. A lot of the same genetics as Hazeman who sells his stuff for $50 a pack.

Bodhi gear= $75
Dynasty= $40-$80
Sin City= $85

No brainer to me


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

Anything over 20-30 bucks a pack is to much....so all of them are price gouging IMO....

But it's a you no like,you No buy type of world....

And banks gotta make money too...


If they were cheaper,would that make them better?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

better selection if i can get 2 packs to one....like you said, noones twisting your arm to buy. a fool and his dollar... some of the crosses do sound good and should produce


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

How much was the packs on that bank of Gage site?
I can not remember..

They need to fix that,that is for sure.

I think when I first got GS,back in 2010 the pack cost around 75 I think....from the tude,,


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Anything over 20-30 bucks a pack is to much....so all of them are price gouging IMO....
> 
> But it's a you no like,you No buy type of world....
> 
> ...


They gotta make their money. I understand that. But what kind of mark up is fair? 100%? 200%? 1,000%?

Other breeders seem to have figured out how to turn a profit at $40-$70 per pack. What makes GGG gear so special that they need to charge double that? Are their genetics super special? Are they retards that can't figure out how to run a business and have to charge more to stay afloat? 

I've only run one pack of theirs, but if prices were based on results I wouldn't pay $10 for that pack in hindsight, let alone $125.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> They gotta make their money. I understand that. But what kind of mark up is fair? 100%? 200%? 1,000%?
> 
> Other breeders seem to have figured out how to turn a profit at $40-$70 per pack. What makes GGG gear so special that they need to charge double that? Are their genetics super special? Are they retards that can't figure out how to run a business and have to charge more to stay afloat?
> 
> I've only run one pack of theirs, but if prices were based on results I wouldn't pay $10 for that pack in hindsight, let alone $125.


They had packs for 43 bucks at one time,

Seems like they are doing just fine staying "afloat "....lmbao

Maybe that one pack was not grown right by you.....or is that too far fetched?

Banks work off fluctuations in demand,,,,if that makes any sense...

I'll say this,if packs are selling out,at 100 a pack...and people miss out,what the hell you think gonna happen if them packs are 50...really no chance for the lone pack buyers...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Seems like they are doing just fine staying "afloat "....lmbao.


Cool. I'm just trying to figure out how they justify their prices. If it's supply and demand I'm sure Bodhi could charge a lot more for his gear too, but he doesn't. Why is that? Is he a better guy, or less greedy than the Gage cats?



genuity said:


> Maybe that one pack was not grown right by you.....or is that too far fetched?.


I can't rule that out, but it's pretty unlikely considering everything else in the garden turned out just fine. I gave an honest report on my experiences, and you didn't seem to want to hear it. I thought you said you like people "keepin it real"? Or do you only like people keepin it real when it's positive stuff reported about GGG?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

i got bright moments for i think 80 from bog. in the near future i think 100$ packs will become the past. legalization with drive supply way up, and the real breeders will not hide like most do due to feds, theyll be direct to consumer, not thru a distributor then thru a seedbank. shits gonna be great...

could go one step further n say seeds will take backseat to clones now i think of it. seed prices may stay high but less poeple buying em with access to good clones


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

people would def pay more for the now extinct appy Xs


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool. I'm just trying to figure out how they justify their prices. If it's supply and demand I'm sure Bodhi could charge a lot more for his gear too, but he doesn't. Why is that? Is he a better guy, or less greedy than the Gage cats?
> You can try and make it a piss match between GGG and bodhi...is he pay ya?
> They both sell out,and make more money than the next man...
> You sound hurt,for some reason..
> ...


Show me where I did not like what you posted..ima call you a lie now.

Oh you said "seem"


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i got bright moments for i think 80 from bog. in the near future i think 100$ packs will become the past. legalization with drive supply way up, and the real breeders will not hide like most do due to feds, theyll be direct to consumer, not thru a distributor then thru a seedbank. shits gonna be great...


I don't convers with you much....

But you hit the nail on the head,it easy to see....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

if he did find a post youll just edit it lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> people would def pay more for the now extinct appy Xs


Even more nail smashing.....the shit is fire..


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if he did find a post youll just edit it lol


Show me.....am I the only mod on this site?
Slow business


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

nah i been thru this game with you few times, nothing i hate more then my posts getting edited ....but people that have bought a 100$ pack and gotten nothing out of it wont take another shot. has ggg done any promos or freebies? the greed is loud with this company IMO. 

not too many people run as many ggg packs as you, iv been wondering what youve kept out of em? or do you not keep keepers?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Show me where I did not like what you posted..ima call you a lie now.
> 
> Oh you said "seem"


Well, you've been suggesting that it was my fault since jump st. If you like people keepin it real so much you should have taken what I said at face value, no?


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nah i been thru this game with you few times, nothing i hate more then my posts getting edited ....but people that have bought a 100$ pack and gotten nothing out of it wont take another shot. has ggg done any promos or freebies? the greed is loud with this company IMO.
> 
> not too many people run as many ggg packs as you, iv been wondering what youve kept out of em? or do you not keep keepers?


Oh so it's about getting something for next to nothing....I get it

I'm not gonna sit here and tell you what's in my rooms,I told you we do not converse....like this...but yes,more than a few keepercut,how long are they kept for,that shifts..

It's not my fault you see me growing GGG right now,close your eyes..


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, you've been suggesting that it was my fault since jump st. If you like people keepin it real so much you should have taken what I said at face value, no?


I can not tell you how to read post,anytime anyone post a herm....the first thing people say is breeders,never too have considered themselves...

If you get mad cause someone ask a question,this is not the best place for you then
Same thing in the bodhi thread right now.........


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh so it's about getting something for next to nothing....I get it
> 
> I'm not gonna sit here and tell you what's in my rooms,I told you we do not converse....like this...but yes,more than a few keepercut,how long are they kept for,that shifts..
> 
> It's not my fault you see me growing GGG right now,close your eyes..


I don't expect free seeds. I own a business so I know what's involved. They have to be compensated for their work. I'm just trying to figure out how they arrive at their price point. I mean, if you went out and bought a pair of headphones for $500, and found out that a $200 set was just as nice or better, would you not scratch your head over that? When I pay more for a product than what the competition charges, should I not expect a better product? That's kinda how things work.

I'm tempted to buy another pack and start a journal on here. If I find some fire I'll eat my words and give them some props. If I end up with another package of mid-level weed then I will draw the conclusion that GGG doesn't have anything special, they just have pretty pictures and a nice logo that they gouge people for. Would 2 packs of seeds be a big enough sample size for this? Personally I feel that $125 for a pack of seeds should land me something that I like, no?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> If you get mad cause someone ask a question,this is not the best place for you then
> Same thing in the bodhi thread right now.........


Same thing in the bodhi thread??

I'm not mad btw. Just keepin it real.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What makes GGG gear so special that they need to charge double that? Are their genetics super special? Are they retards that can't figure out how to run a business and have to charge more to stay afloat?


Can't they charge whatever they want? If no one bought them, the price would likely fall in a hurry.

I've yet to buy any - as you noted, Hazeman seems to have some of the same genetics at half the price. But even so.....someone who's into making cash from their grows should make their seed pack money back with the first female, no?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> When I pay more for a product than what the competition charges, should I not expect a better product? That's kinda how things work.


I think it's fairly well documented the price = better quality re: pot beans has yet to be a proven fact.

See: Doggie's Nuts
See: FS - C-99


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll take beats by dre all day...but that's me..


Grab a pack,grow them out.....do research on what you are buying befor all that.

I'm growing mothers milk,I'll report what I find..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Can't they charge whatever they want? If no one bought them, the price would likely fall in a hurry.
> 
> I've yet to buy any - as you noted, Hazeman seems to have some of the same genetics at half the price. But even so.....someone who's into making cash from their grows should make their seed pack money back with the first female, no?


Sure, they can charge whatever.... and people that buy their product are free to express their views.

Are you in disagreement with me that a more expensive product should be a better product? Do you make a habit out of buying things that are more expensive, but of lesser quality than you could otherwise have purchased?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll take beats by dre all day...but that's me..
> 
> 
> Grab a pack,grow them out.....do research on what you are buying befor all that.
> ...


OK, what would you suggest? I have no prefernce between sativas and indicas. Flowering time is not an issue, and yield is not an issue either. I really like strains that taste like they smell, and I am partial to fruity/floral strains, but I am open to a wide range of smells/flavors as long as it's not something like sweaty gym socks or baby shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you in disagreement with me that a more expensive product should be a better product? Do you make a habit out of buying things that are more expensive, but of lesser quality than you could otherwise have purchased?


No, you're right - in most every example _except _marijuana beans.

Not because more expensive _shouldn't_ be better, but because many of us - you, included - have learned that is yet to be the case.



st0wandgrow said:


> I am open to a wide range of smells/flavors as long as it's not something like sweaty gym socks or baby shit.


And just like that, we are back in agreement.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK, what would you suggest? I have no prefernce between sativas and indicas. Flowering time is not an issue, and yield is not an issue either. I really like strains that taste like they smell, and I am partial to fruity/floral strains, but I am open to a wide range of smells/flavors as long as it's not something like sweaty gym socks or baby shit.


If you can get all blues,I'd get that one...but that's going off the tude list.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> No, you're right - in most every example _except _marijuana beans.
> 
> Not because more expensive _shouldn't_ be better, but because many of us - you, included - have learned that is yet to be the case.


Yeah, that's a good point. I guess I'm just looking for an answer as to why they price their seeds like they do. Say for example.... 

-They had to shell out $20K for a cut of something to breed with. I could understand passing that expense along to the consumer. 

-Or if they had a plant that was particularily hard to pollinate

-Or that plant only produced a very small amount of seeds so the price per unit was higher. 

-Or, if the gear was consistently fire

Those would all be valid reasons to charge more than their competition.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. I guess I'm just looking for an answer as to why they price their seeds like they do. Say for example....
> 
> -They had to shell out $20K for a cut of something to breed with. I could understand passing that expense along to the consumer.
> 
> ...


I was wondering this same thing myself last night when I was looking at their new strains on ngr. Noticed some were 125 and others a little less. All the same I know I wanna have money to grab daybreaker, apogee, and that aloha grapestomper.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I was wondering this same thing myself last night when I was looking at their new strains on there. Noticed some were 125 and others a little less. All the same I know I wanna have money to grab daybreaker, apogee, and that aloha grapestomper.


I'm looking at Apogee too. Wonder if it tastes like cherries?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm looking at Apogee too. Wonder if it tastes like cherries?


That's shit gone bro had only five packs and they sold out in one minute. They don't make enough so I think that's why prices be high. I don't think they would be high if there was more beans


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh so it's about getting something for next to nothing....I get it
> 
> I'm not gonna sit here and tell you what's in my rooms,I told you we do not converse....like this...but yes,more than a few keepercut,how long are they kept for,that shifts..
> 
> It's not my fault you see me growing GGG right now,close your eyes..


im not asking whats in your rooms nor begging for free seeds. but every breeder offers promos n freebies from time to time. even one seed at xmas time. imo, it reflects on the companys character. im not looking for a conversation or even a sentence, just a list of plants you considered keeper status from what youve grown of ggg. i dont want a hug or a handshake, your too good for that lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't expect free seeds.
> 
> I'm tempted to buy another pack and start a journal on here. If I find some fire I'll eat my words and give them some props. If I end up with another package of mid-level weed then I will draw the conclusion that GGG doesn't have anything special, they just have pretty pictures and a nice logo that they gouge people for. Would 2 packs of seeds be a big enough sample size for this? Personally I feel that $125 for a pack of seeds should land me something that I like, no?


im growing more so i can make an honest opinion. ill eat my words for sure, i can admit when im wrong. unlike others...


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im growing more so i can make an honest opinion. ill eat my words for sure, i can admit when im wrong. unlike others...


So are you saying your first opinions was fake?

Fortune teller
Crystal elegance 
Banana puff
Aloha grapes
Mr majestic
Afghan kush x Jo og(2)
Few more...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

im never fake, my first opinion was the descriptions were wrong. i have posted that i liked my plants but overall i was let down. so far. i have more banana puff seeds to get too and thatll wrap up my ggg packs, and my final thoughts will be expressed then. im def liking my cherry puff and mendodawg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

the finished grow report of that banana puff x cherry puff cross i chucked can be found on FB, quite the happy customer  happy customers get me high.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im never fake, my first opinion was the descriptions were wrong. i have posted that i liked my plants but overall i was let down. so far. i have more banana puff seeds to get too and thatll wrap up my ggg packs, and my final thoughts will be expressed then. im def liking my cherry puff and mendodawg.


Fake was not the right word to use,but I think you know what I mean..


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 22, 2015)

What does the breeder packaging look like? Can someone post a pic please?


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2015)

Aloha grapes & yoga flame
 
Day 2 of 12/12


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2015)

These mountain gorillas are putting out some nice phenos,very thick silver type shine to most of the buds,out of these 8 plants,2 are super short,they smell the most like deep dark hash,earthy/coffee ground.

  
Full on cloudy with this phenohunt..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2015)

and it starts


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 22, 2015)

3 out of 4 of my daybreakers are girls, just chopped the one male and it was a stinker I should have kept for breeding but I don't have any more lights or another tent to use for breeding so it got chopped.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> 3 out of 4 of my daybreakers are girls, just chopped the one male and it was a stinker I should have kept for breeding but I don't have any more lights or another tent to use for breeding so it got chopped.


If you could've cut him stuck him water and let him finish by a window would've been great. You could've collected pollen and stored it to hit some ladies with. Just a suggestion if you wanna bred something but don't have space to stick a female in with a male and such.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you could've cut him stuck him water and let him finish by a window would've been great.


where would you cut him, down the stalk or right at the base?


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> where would you cut him, down the stalk or right at the base?


It's just like taken a clone,it's easy...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> These mountain gorillas are putting out some nice phenos,very thick silver type shine to most of the buds,out of these 8 plants,2 are super short,they smell the most like deep dark hash,earthy/coffee ground.
> 
> View attachment 3336970 View attachment 3336971
> Full on cloudy with this phenohunt..


GS x GSOG is beyond fantastic too I must now get pics up. Yielded three zips out of three gallon bags each, rock hard dense nugs, impossible for plant to support itself on the best pheno, taste of grapes and Pinesol and exotic spices. Sweet and spicy in equal measures.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2015)

burning a greatgrape sample, good effects and great sour white grape flavor.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. I guess I'm just looking for an answer as to why they price their seeds like they do. Say for example....
> 
> -They had to shell out $20K for a cut of something to breed with. I could understand passing that expense along to the consumer.
> 
> ...


Most of the pricier packs are limited runs, like I have one of ten salvation packs. Mostly it is the sellers themselves taking the piss, paying for the packs at whatever price because they are more rare, and then rightfully reselling at insane prices. An interesting marketing ploy, is that ten percent of people supporting all businesses will always go for the top tier product. So the world is broken up into DOERS and rich guys. Its like most of the guys buying Gibson guitars over here. They cant play but they have a lot of money, so the shops cater for the rich guy that can't play. So there are com,ercial runs and limited runs and I think it boils downnto making choices and the big factor is space for mums. Frankly I feel anything over what I paid for tje best weed ever, still Dream Beaver, is a novelty buy on my behalf. Definitely never beating that value ever again. Intrinsic value counts for a lot, and when putting down the bucks we do kimda need to know what for. I personally would invest in packs of Cornerstone or Golden Gage again any day and haven't felt my money wasted on any packs so far. And at least its not Loompa Farms sort of pricing


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 24, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> where would you cut him, down the stalk or right at the base?


Depends on his much of him you want to keep. If he's real big you rpromo only want a couple branches if it's just one main branch you could cut it at base. Your preference


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Most of the pricier packs are limited runs, like I have one of ten salvation packs. Mostly it is the sellers themselves taking the piss, paying for the packs at whatever price because they are more rare, and then rightfully reselling at insane prices. An interesting marketing ploy, is that ten percent of people supporting all businesses will always go for the top tier product. So the world is broken up into DOERS and rich guys. Its like most of the guys buying Gibson guitars over here. They cant play but they have a lot of money, so the shops cater for the rich guy that can't play. So there are com,ercial runs and limited runs and I think it boils downnto making choices and the big factor is space for mums. Frankly I feel anything over what I paid for tje best weed ever, still Dream Beaver, is a novelty buy on my behalf. Definitely never beating that value ever again. Intrinsic value counts for a lot, and when putting down the bucks we do kimda need to know what for. I personally would invest in packs of Cornerstone or Golden Gage again any day and haven't felt my money wasted on any packs so far. And at least its not Loompa Farms sort of pricing


You ain't lying Hamish about the banks price gouging. It's sad and that's why when it's legal the banks will lose lots of business as we will be able to get them direct. Loompas gear I'd very expensive but not many people work their lines to f3 and up but I don't believe this should be the determine factor for price


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 24, 2015)

Can someone please describe the breeder package of GGG or show a picture of what it looks like?

Is it like Greenpoint or is it like BOG?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Most of the pricier packs are limited runs, like I have one of ten salvation packs. Mostly it is the sellers themselves taking the piss, paying for the packs at whatever price because they are more rare, and then rightfully reselling at insane prices. An interesting marketing ploy, is that ten percent of people supporting all businesses will always go for the top tier product. So the world is broken up into DOERS and rich guys. Its like most of the guys buying Gibson guitars over here. They cant play but they have a lot of money, so the shops cater for the rich guy that can't play. So there are com,ercial runs and limited runs and I think it boils downnto making choices and the big factor is space for mums. Frankly I feel anything over what I paid for tje best weed ever, still Dream Beaver, is a novelty buy on my behalf. Definitely never beating that value ever again. Intrinsic value counts for a lot, and when putting down the bucks we do kimda need to know what for. I personally would invest in packs of Cornerstone or Golden Gage again any day and haven't felt my money wasted on any packs so far. And at least its not Loompa Farms sort of pricing


Some good points there Mad. And you are 100% right about people going after the most expensive item thinking it inherently is "better". 

That Golden Gage is one that has certainly piqued my interest. I may just scoop a pack of that up and see what's up with them....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some good points there Mad. And you are 100% right about people going after the most expensive item thinking it inherently is "better".
> 
> That Golden Gage is one that has certainly piqued my interest. I may just scoop a pack of that up and see what's up with them....


I really liked those girls and the smoke went down even better with my mates than myself. I got traded so much awesome stuff for that herb. People wouldn't take no for an answer. They have their palms straight to the sky when happy it is a magnificent sight. It has everything I like aboutna good Diesel without the offensive edge.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Most of the pricier packs are limited runs, like I have one of ten salvation packs. Mostly it is the sellers themselves taking the piss, paying for the packs at whatever price because they are more rare, and then rightfully reselling at insane prices. An interesting marketing ploy, is that ten percent of people supporting all businesses will always go for the top tier product. So the world is broken up into DOERS and rich guys. Its like most of the guys buying Gibson guitars over here. They cant play but they have a lot of money, so the shops cater for the rich guy that can't play. So there are com,ercial runs and limited runs and I think it boils downnto making choices and the big factor is space for mums. Frankly I feel anything over what I paid for tje best weed ever, still Dream Beaver, is a novelty buy on my behalf. Definitely never beating that value ever again. Intrinsic value counts for a lot, and when putting down the bucks we do kimda need to know what for. I personally would invest in packs of Cornerstone or Golden Gage again any day and haven't felt my money wasted on any packs so far. And at least its not Loompa Farms sort of pricing


Ahh, gibson guitars. I think you pay for the weight, those things are tanks. I'll take my strat and a good telecaster any day with my hand wired vox 1x12. Even if I had money, I think the only gibson I'd buy is the ES-335 but at $4-5 thousand U.S. dollars, I think I'll need to sell 20,000 copies of my yet to be recorded album. LOL. Do you guys do analog recordings or you using digital software, or do you still do recording/engineering of sound. Either way I hope there's no autotune and it all ends up on vinyl. Cheers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some good points there Mad. And you are 100% right about people going after the most expensive item thinking it inherently is "better".
> 
> That Golden Gage is one that has certainly piqued my interest. I may just scoop a pack of that up and see what's up with them....


If your gonna grow that we can compare since I'm growing the real deal golden goat again.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 24, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Can someone please describe the breeder package of GGG or show a picture of what it looks like?
> 
> Is it like Greenpoint or is it like BOG?


 I think this might be it.


----------



## Torch1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Can someone please describe the breeder package of GGG or show a picture of what it looks like?
> 
> Is it like Greenpoint or is it like BOG?


...mine came like this in a heat sealed tamper resistant zip-- also had a tiny sponge-like cushion in the container so beans weren't rattling or anything...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 24, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> ...mine came like this in a heat sealed tamper resistant zip-- also had a tiny sponge-like cushion in the container so beans weren't rattling or anything...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


So it's tamper resistant? That's exactly what I wanted to hear. Will be ordering a pack then lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 24, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> ...mine came like this in a heat sealed tamper resistant zip-- also had a tiny sponge-like cushion in the container so beans weren't rattling or anything...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


 Dam those are the sexiest breeder packs I ever seen.


----------



## Torch1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> So it's tamper resistant? That's exactly what I wanted to hear. Will be ordering a pack then lol. Thanks guys!





v.s one said:


> Dam those are the sexiest breeder packs I ever seen.


...they do good with their packs.
Looks, feels, & grows legit--




Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## v.s one (Jan 24, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> ...they do good with their packs.
> Looks, feels, & grows legit--
> 
> 
> ...


 it was you I was after that grape stomper og . Never had a chance to pull out my CC.
Happy growing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ahh, gibson guitars. I think you pay for the weight, those things are tanks. I'll take my strat and a good telecaster any day with my hand wired vox 1x12. Even if I had money, I think the only gibson I'd buy is the ES-335 but at $4-5 thousand U.S. dollars, I think I'll need to sell 20,000 copies of my yet to be recorded album. LOL. Do you guys do analog recordings or you using digital software, or do you still do recording/engineering of sound. Either way I hope there's no autotune and it all ends up on vinyl. Cheers.


I love my Strats, but I can't see anybody needing more than you get out of an Ibanez Jem tbh. Tone is in the hands and in the head, not the wallet I say. Everything I use is analog aside from the recording part, doing that analog would require time travel and a huge budget tbh. The stuff you can do in your own home is pretty incredible, don't shy away from software and online tutorials mate. Absolutely nothing wrong with empowering yourself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2015)

... am I the only one that gets a kick out of using breeder packs as joint filters?...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I love my Strats, but I can't see anybody needing more than you get out of an Ibanez Jem tbh. Tone is in the hands and in the head, not the wallet I say. Everything I use is analog aside from the recording part, doing that analog would require time travel and a huge budget tbh. The stuff you can do in your own home is pretty incredible, don't shy away from software and online tutorials mate. Absolutely nothing wrong with empowering yourself.


For sure, I personally record at home on my Imac. My buddy has a better setup with a Mac and an apogee duet interface with analog pre's and captures some fantastic drum/guitar tones. I've personally never played with an Ibanez, I'll have to check them out. Cheers. 

Are you using the breeder packs for a crutch for the joint end, or do you roll a filter inside the breeder's packaging at joints end? Either way, good idea.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2015)

I snip them up as it is of of the rare sources of nice rigid paper around my place looool. Snip ,roll, shove in the back of the paper. Party flyers are too thin these days and I don't like that roach paper it just goes resiney and gross. Good roach paper is not that easy these days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> ... am I the only one that gets a kick out of using breeder packs as joint filters?...


I'll roll a couple with these and a rolling machine to take on the road for stealth purposes.. Looks no different than any tobacco cigarette.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll roll a couple with these and a rolling machine to take on the road for stealth purposes.. Looks no different than any tobacco cigarette.


Looks the same, but smells a little funkier I bet. People will be looking around like, "Holy shit I smell some good ass weed somewhere."
I used to repurpose cigarettes for the same reason. Cheers.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup used to empty camel wides out and pack em for trips into "unknown" places


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll roll a couple with these and a rolling machine to take on the road for stealth purposes.. Looks no different than any tobacco cigarette.


How much for a pack of those. I get the papers all day and got the roller too


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2015)

Less than $5 incl shipping for a bag of 200.

http://www.amazon.com/200pc-Raw-Unbleached-Filters-Unrefined/dp/B00AHHDF80/ref=pd_sbs_misc_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NSDJ5PM8BJ29X23MS1W



akhiymjames said:


> How much for a pack of those. I get the papers all day and got the roller too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2015)

I have been hand rolling tobacco for EVER, don't need a machine to get them straight as an arrow trick is just a slightly thicker paper... white tips are rare here, all pre rolled cigs have those fake cork patterns. So for me it works the other way around, I get stopped with my cigs and have them sniffed and broken open by piggies that don't get how people that enjoy GOOD tobacco have to roll by hand.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> ... am I the only one that gets a kick out of using breeder packs as joint filters?...


Everything turns into a filter sooner or later if its stiff enough paper


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything turns into a filter sooner or later if its stiff enough paper


business cards work best for me. You can get 6-8 filter tips from each card


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> business cards work best for me. You can get 6-8 filter tips from each card


Man I don't know. They are either too plastic or the lamination comes apart and makes this wobbly roach. The middle grade single layer ones like what restaurants leave by the door are usually quite nice. I have to admit, my favorite is the pack the skins come in. Just the right texture, thickness, width, and not coated with any weird smooth stuff to make the resin run through. The amount of people I piss off by ripping a hole in their packs lmao. I also have a habit of handing back cigarette boxes all debilitated flopping open at the edges because I ripped the inside flap off. That is terrible roach but a fun activity when meeting new people.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah the fancy double layer ones suck. The single layer ones work well. The top of the cig box works well, lmao. Just picturing you ripping the top of a fresh pack and handing it back ​


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything turns into a filter sooner or later if its stiff enough paper


once heard the human body is the biggest filter of all...

ordered some Mindscape from GP, i am stocking up on seeds whilst my wife is in a good mood. I had an ER visit this morning for my kidney stone, so my wife is extra forgiving today LOL. gonna test her at 6 and tell ehr what I did, i mean what i did under the influence of Rx's 

i dont tell ppl what to do with their lives, but men go drink some water, these things suck ass and a little water will be good to flush the kidneys..........is it ok to flush the kidneys? LOL


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 27, 2015)

Been wanting that mindacape for years. First GGG gear I was ever interested in but when I had the chance to scoop it up I went for Talisman. GGG is pricey though. So idk when I'll grab another pack. Good luck with that Mindscape.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Been wanting that mindacape for years. First GGG gear I was ever interested in but when I had the chance to scoop it up I went for Talisman. GGG is pricey though. So idk when I'll grab another pack. Good luck with that Mindscape.


Still got more of it over at Greenpool. I want that Talisman how'd that go for you? GGG is pricey but I believe it worth the price. I don't think they will stay that high forever tho unless it's strains they only create a small number of packs for. Think they may be the reason why tons of people aren't growing the gear cus they just can't afford it. One day they will be more reasonable tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

2 packs of Grateful Breath on the way. Can't wait to do something with these. Got something ahead of them but something may have to be sacrificed lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Fighting an overgrow now on my daybreakers, these things just will not stop growing..... they are basically already in my hood like 6 foot off the ground...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Just removed the weird Y clips that hold my hood up and raised it about 3 inches more, this is as high as it can go I'm going to run to the grow store and get some type of trellis to help more...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Just removed the weird Y clips that hold my hood up and raised it about 3 inches more, this is as high as it can go I'm going to run to the grow store and get some type of trellis to help more...


If you got lots with rims make some holes in them and train those ladies if they aren't to woody already. If you can bend them do that cus you don't wanna burn and bleach the tops


----------



## kgp (Jan 27, 2015)

Research super cropping. You can control height by pinching the stems and breaking the fibers then bending the plant where you softened it by pinching. this will form a knuckle and your plant will grow fine and branches coming off of the leaning stem will grow back up towards the light. Just be careful not to snap. But even that can be fixed with some tape.

Just a suggestion if your running out of room.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Fungus gnat infestation on my clones from the dispensary... fuck me just hit them with full strength azamax, increased air to soil and put yellow sticky traps down.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Fungus gnat infestation on my clones from the dispensary... fuck me just hit them with full strength azamax, increased air to soil and put yellow sticky traps down.


Have heard about this too many times. May have to start treating them before tou bring them in your space. It's sad that this happens and happens a lot. These places should have health inspector coming to look at clones and the facility to make sure shit is clean and put up a rating lIke restaurants. Or hire somebody for quality control cus this shouldnt be happening


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Fungus gnat infestation on my clones from the dispensary... fuck me just hit them with full strength azamax, increased air to soil and put yellow sticky traps down.



http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/2382/pest-solver-guide-gnats-midges?kpid=1211108&gclid=CN3N9s23tcMCFSho7Aod0iwAlQ


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Have heard about this too many times. May have to start treating them before tou bring them in your space. It's sad that this happens and happens a lot. These places should have health inspector coming to look at clones and the facility to make sure shit is clean and put up a rating lIke restaurants. Or hire somebody for quality control cus this shouldnt be happening


not all states have a board of health. im thankful mass has one after some nightmares iv seen/heard


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/2382/pest-solver-guide-gnats-midges?kpid=1211108&gclid=CN3N9s23tcMCFSho7Aod0iwAlQ


Those work great, and so does mosquito dunk's. I have fought these freaking gnats before (bought a clone of pineapple funk from a dispensary and got gnats in my entire flowering room), and I like all the different methods of killing them. I just so happened to be doing these organic and azamax is organic so I figured I would stick with organic pesticides. Good thing I always isolate clones now and these are infested but not infesting my flowering room. And for some reason fungus gnats don't grow in coco/perlite but really grow like wildfire in soils that have compost in them....fuckers love that poop.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 27, 2015)

welcome to my world, Golden Gage






3 of 11 have surfaced.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Still got more of it over at Greenpool. I want that Talisman how'd that go for you? GGG is pricey but I believe it worth the price. I don't think they will stay that high forever tho unless it's strains they only create a small number of packs for. Think they may be the reason why tons of people aren't growing the gear cus they just can't afford it. One day they will be more reasonable tho


Never heard of green pool. Will have to check it out once I get the money to get those beans. $100+ is not in everybody's price range. If I bought all I wanted from GGG I'd spend about 5-600 bucks easily. Honestly I haven't popped the Talisman sense I'm not on the level of experience I want to be before I pop them. And the fact I'm not in a legal state so I've had to tear things down and hide them. Would be pissed to have to do that with beans I paid good chunk of money for. I usually just grow the freebies and seeds I haven't paid much for. Practice for the good shit .. Been growing a few years now and hopefully this will be my first time letting things go to full ripeness. Been growing autos and females until just recently. Got 2x 3D and 1x professor chaos from Herbie's and popped them. 1 3d didn't make it due to me trying something diff and it dried out but the other 2 were females. Got lucky with my first reg seeds. They're both a lot more vigorous than any of these females I've ever grown so that's got me pumped for GGG and Bodhi's gear. I just wished I lived in a legal state. Would move in a heartbeat if given the opportunity. Wouldn't have to hide shit as much and would be tons of other talent to learn from. For now its just what I research, read on here, and experience that leads the way. I think I love growing just a lil more than I love consuming. These plants are so giving. I think we as people could learn a lot from these ladies.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 27, 2015)

being in a legal state is cool and all but still have to keep shit under wraps and be careful just the same. I like the greenpool, placed order 2 yesterday, 12 days to the states.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Never heard of green pool. Will have to check it out once I get the money to get those beans. $100+ is not in everybody's price range. If I bought all I wanted from GGG I'd spend about 5-600 bucks easily. Honestly I haven't popped the Talisman sense I'm not on the level of experience I want to be before I pop them. And the fact I'm not in a legal state so I've had to tear things down and hide them. Would be pissed to have to do that with beans I paid good chunk of money for. I usually just grow the freebies and seeds I haven't paid much for. Practice for the good shit .. Been growing a few years now and hopefully this will be my first time letting things go to full ripeness. Been growing autos and females until just recently. Got 2x 3D and 1x professor chaos from Herbie's and popped them. 1 3d didn't make it due to me trying something diff and it dried out but the other 2 were females. Got lucky with my first reg seeds. They're both a lot more vigorous than any of these females I've ever grown so that's got me pumped for GGG and Bodhi's gear. I just wished I lived in a legal state. Would move in a heartbeat if given the opportunity. Wouldn't have to hide shit as much and would be tons of other talent to learn from. For now its just what I research, read on here, and experience that leads the way. I think I love growing just a lil more than I love consuming. These plants are so giving. I think we as people could learn a lot from these ladies.


It's a good site check it out become a premium member and comes with free beans and chances to win beans every month. Plus it's just an all around good cannabis forum. Everyone is very cool and shares and gifts each other stuff so it's a great place to be. Would like to see more people over there and more breeders to sell their gear. Bro I understand cus if I bought what I want from them right now I could easily spend a $1000+ and I feel you not wanting to grow them yet. Take your time wait till your comfortable but don't wait forever cus they'll help you learn too. 

I know all about growing and not being legal as I'm on the east coast but I love growing and it's apart of me and I'm not gonna let that stop me from doing what I love. Just makes me have to be careful with everything I do which I already do that anyways but if I'm buying good genetics I'm growing them so fuck em  just like @jesus of Cannabis said being in legal state doesn't make it completely better but I know what your getting at about having the boys breathing down your neck and I hate it but I take that risk to do what I love. Glad your able to let things fully finish. If I were you I would give those Talismans a try now. If you do the right things you can get by as I have for years but one day you won't have to worry as I won't either


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 27, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> being in a legal state is cool and all but still have to keep shit under wraps and be careful just the same. I like the greenpool, placed order 2 yesterday, 12 days to the states.


I get you have to be careful regardless but there's gotta be somewhat less stress or worry vs living where I do. I mean when I visited SF it was my first time ever being on the west coast. I was there on 4/20 and they were downtown protesting in a small group and smoking weed. Hell I was amazed that they was smoking in such a public place and didn't give a shit. Let that happen here and that ass is getting arrested and charged.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Grape Stomper OG [Grape Stomper x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Irie OG [Lambsbread x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
5K Puff [5K-OG Kush/Aloha White Widow x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Journeyman [Odyssey x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Blessings OG [Allure aka Abusive OG x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Sacrificial Lamb [Lambsbread x Inferno Haze (Fire OG x Afghan Haze)] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Miss Colombia [Cindy La Pew (Cinderella 99 x G13/Skunk) x Colombian Black] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Classic Twist [Old School Afghan Haze x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Shadowdancer [Colombian Gold x Chemdawg OG] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Mr. Majestic [Purple Mr Nice x Chemdawg OG] (10 regular, £55.00 each)
Bastard Series – Colo Black (12 mixed regular, £10.00 each!)
Bianca Fire [The White x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £55.00 each)
Blanco Berry Kush [White Kush (Bubba Kush/White Widow) x Blackberry Pie] (10 regular, £55.00 each)
Grateful Breath [“Cookies” – OGKB x Joseph] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Golden Gage [Golden Goat x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Orange Juice ["COOG" - Cali Orange/OG x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Healing Fields [Cindy La Pew (Cinderella 99 x G13/Skunk) x Freedom Baby] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Blue in Green [Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Starlet Kush [Pure Kush x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Mindscape [Headwrecker x Mendo Montage] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Diamonds & Dust (50 mixed regular, £30.00 each!)
D Cure [Chemdawg D x Grape Stomper BX2] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Headway [Purple Alien OG x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Aspirare [King Louis XIII x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Blue Flame [Super Blue Dream x Inferno Haze (Fire OG x Afghan Haze)] (10 regular, £60.00 each)
Lemon Puff [Lemon Diesel x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Conerstone [Headwrecker x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
Stone Free [Chemdawg D x Mendo Montage] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
AND MUCH MORE!!​

*** Freebies:*_ Sugartown Express, Transformer, Haarlem, Freedom Baby, Flight 813, Pepe Le Dank _*(x1 free pack per order only!) ***



Only ‘Bank of Gage’ offers these official Gage Green Genetics products for the cheapest prices available anywhere on the net! Stealth shipping set as standard for our client’s privacy and peace of mind. 100% guaranteed worldwide shipping!

Exclusive to the Greenpool.net - Sign up today 
https://www.thegreenpool.net/


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's a good site check it out become a premium member and comes with free beans and chances to win beans every month. Plus it's just an all around good cannabis forum. Everyone is very cool and shares and gifts each other stuff so it's a great place to be. Would like to see more people over there and more breeders to sell their gear. Bro I understand cus if I bought what I want from them right now I could easily spend a $1000+ and I feel you not wanting to grow them yet. Take your time wait till your comfortable but don't wait forever cus they'll help you learn too.
> 
> I know all about growing and not being legal as I'm on the east coast but I love growing and it's apart of me and I'm not gonna let that stop me from doing what I love. Just makes me have to be careful with everything I do which I already do that anyways but if I'm buying good genetics I'm growing them so fuck em  just like @jesus of Cannabis said being in legal state doesn't make it completely better but I know what your getting at about having the boys breathing down your neck and I hate it but I take that risk to do what I love. Glad your able to let things fully finish. If I were you I would give those Talismans a try now. If you do the right things you can get by as I have for years but one day you won't have to worry as I won't either


Sounds like a dope ass forum to be apart of. Def plan to check it out. Can't go wrong with free beans as long as they're worth poppin. Depending on how you look at it $100 isn't bad especially if you plan on keeping some phenos around for a while. $100 around here will get you at least a quarter. One female will yield more than that even on a bad run. Plus you know exactly what it's grown with. I agree with you on the! Helping me learn. Never understood how these guys on here grow bomb as weed. Thought it was all my error. Stressing myself out like wtf am I not doing haha. Then I saw someone say genetics has a lot to do with it. That's why I went ahead and popped these TGA beans. That Professor choas is one strong plant. Frosty AF at about 3 weeks too. Sense I seen that I've only been thinking about what reg beans I'm popping next. At the time I didn't know you shouldn't HST during flower so at about 1-2 weeks after showing pistols I pinched and bent the stems down. So strong that when it recovered it practically stood straight back up like I had done nothing at all. 

Looks like we're both on the east coast. Yeah man i never thought I'd love growing like I do. Hell at one point I wasn't even into weed like that. Then I realized all that propaganda is BS to the maxx. So I feel you man its a part of I am now and will remain that way til I take my last breath. Funny you say that because lately I'm like hell I need to start popping the ones I paid for. Make it worth my time ya know. I know this is a GGG thread but I got 5x Bodhi Buddhas hand and 2x goji og I'm planning to pop after this run but I'll def get around to that Talisman before too long. That's mainly what I meant by legal vs not legal states is the boys. But like you said its a risk we take that's why I got nothing but respect for the guys/girls like us. Didn't mean to write a book. Haha


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 28, 2015)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> View attachment 3340572
> 
> 
> Grape Stomper OG [Grape Stomper x Joseph OG] (10 regular, £65.00 each)
> ...


I need to hurry up and file my taxes lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 28, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> is Rhino skin fairly comparable to silica blast and protekt ? AN kinda puts a bad taste n my mouth so Im rocking SB, but Im guessing theyre all pretty close to the same thing


i


OGEvilgenius said:


> They're all the same shit in different concentrations. Buy the one that's cheapest and highest concentration.


i was using rhino skin before but the price is something i had better result with silica blast also it's very less expensive


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

Getting closer


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Those work great, and so does mosquito dunk's. I have fought these freaking gnats before (bought a clone of pineapple funk from a dispensary and got gnats in my entire flowering room), and I like all the different methods of killing them. I just so happened to be doing these organic and azamax is organic so I figured I would stick with organic pesticides. Good thing I always isolate clones now and these are infested but not infesting my flowering room. And for some reason fungus gnats don't grow in coco/perlite but really grow like wildfire in soils that have compost in them....fuckers love that poop.


BTi is a-organic and b- the only thing that really works for fungus gnat larvae. Fungus gnats attack coco damn fast too, they attack hydro DWC, anything really depending on conditions. I have seen them infest an ebb and flow rig running hydroton pellets. Fungus gnats 'grow' in none of my soils and they are heavily composted. It is impossible for them to due to the fact there is a healthy BTi population present at all times. Move along now nothing to learn here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> welcome to my world, Golden Gage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man these are soooooo rewarding. Enjoy the run!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 28, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> This is almost amusing. Large agriculture failed where cannabis will succeed. The big ag co. use the most chemicals fertilizers out of anyone. I can't believe I'm wasting my time with you but here I go. The benefits of aminos in your nutrients is not for your plants to drink them. It feeds the soil web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually at school because i'm now a bio agricultural farmer and to be compliant with law i must admit he damn right actually i'm in school with some pals from Maine wich are one of us top bio farmer for me and they recognize that added with horse manure result are way better than expected


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 28, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> You guys are so stubborn and annoying. Basically you disregard valuable information based on your ego. Boohoo I want organic. I'm saying big ag polluted the environment and cannabis can restore it. Cannabis depletes everything from the soil. You can grow cannabis with little or no nutrients just fine but the end product will show just what was in the ground it was planted in period. If the ground is toxic the plants absorb it and then you replenish the earth.How can you say the plant always has everything it needs to create all the aminos they need all the time when they are always pulling in nutrients and sending out roots to search for more. You're a tool bag. It absolutely is a "magical plant" It is the most miraculous discovery and ongoing research project discovered by man in mine and many other well informed peoples opinion. Now I see why in 20 years I never wasted my time with you grunts.


just make them look tchernobyl or fukushima site they use hemps for decontaminating the soil and it work very well


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

She is not the frosty type,more "wet sand" type oily ....
 
The sweetness side of rotten meat..cured.
 
She is putting off an amazing skunk stink..
 
Non GGG

Chem x skunk va by HHOC


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> BTi is a-organic and b- the only thing that really works for fungus gnat larvae. Fungus gnats attack coco damn fast too, they attack hydro DWC, anything really depending on conditions. I have seen them infest an ebb and flow rig running hydroton pellets. Fungus gnats 'grow' in none of my soils and they are heavily composted. It is impossible for them to due to the fact there is a healthy BTi population present at all times. Move along now nothing to learn here.


Yeah dunks work great I agree BTi is great but your wrong about gnats, they always prefer composted soil because it has feces in it, I have been running coco right next to organic for about 2 years and every single time I get gnats it never goes for my coco it always is in my organic. And I never have had one in my hydroponic setup I run a RDWC water farm sometimes and the only bug I have ever seen in that is a thrip.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

And BTW BTi is slow working, it does not kill adult fungus gnats and does not kill on contact, however azamax does kill on contact, it kills adult and lavae, and it is organic( just concentrated neem oil). The mosquito dunks are organic as well but they take forever to kill the gnats because it starts with the lavae , and you will still need to place sticky traps and reapply BTi over and over where as 1-2 applications of azamax will annihilate the entire population. And to your point B, it is definitely NOT the only thing that works against gnats, I don't use them but the ultimate bug killer isn't mosquito dunks its those freaking Hot Shot strips they are so bad for you and your plants but they destroy all bugs and there are thousands of inorganic pesticides that will kill all bugs in your garden (I do not use them because they are very harsh) and you can use diatomaceous earth (I use that sometimes got a big bag of it) that kills that by piercing them at a microscopic level (only kills eggs I believe) and so on and on, dunks are not the only answer like you claim there are many many methods to bug eradication. You can just cover the top of your pot with sand and that works great too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> And BTW BTi is slow working, it does not kill adult fungus gnats and does not kill on contact, however azamax does kill on contact, it kills adult and lavae, and it is organic( just concentrated neem oil). The mosquito dunks are organic as well but they take forever to kill the gnats because it starts with the lavae , and you will still need to place sticky traps and reapply BTi over and over where as 1-2 applications of azamax will annihilate the entire population. And to your point B, it is definitely NOT the only thing that works against gnats, I don't use them but the ultimate bug killer isn't mosquito dunks its those freaking Hot Shot strips they are so bad for you and your plants but they destroy all bugs and there are thousands of inorganic pesticides that will kill all bugs in your garden (I do not use them because they are very harsh) and you can use diatomaceous earth (I use that sometimes got a big bag of it) that kills that by piercing them at a microscopic level (only kills eggs I believe) and so on and on, dunks are not the only answer like you claim there are many many methods to bug eradication. You can just cover the top of your pot with sand and that works great too.


BTI bits are most effective when you innocultae your soil with them instead of waiting until you have an infestation to do something. If you use BTI bits, neem seed meal, and crab shell meal pests will avoid your plants like the plague. Your plants SAR will be at peek performance and there will be no need to use any pesticide, organic or otherwise.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> BTI bits are most effective when you innocultae your soil with them instead of waiting until you have an infestation to do something. If you use BTI bits, neem seed meal, and crab shell meal pests will avoid your plants like the plague. Your plants SAR will be at peek performance and there will be no need to use any pesticide, organic or otherwise.


Sounds like a good idea, might amend with the bits next run thanks for the info.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

Daybreaker, and 1 little ocean beach OG clone on the front left (chopped a male that took that spot) Fighting the overgrow! These plants are fucking beast!


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

Took one of the MG down,she was in a bad way with mites..
 
Lots of rock hard ogisg smelling nugs...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2015)

@genuity Do the mite's effect the smoke?


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @genuity Do the mite's effect the smoke?


Nah,they stay ...for the most part on the sugar leaf....so all trim is trash.

I'll get pics of her nugs...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3340923
> Took one of the MG down,she was in a bad way with mites..
> View attachment 3340925
> Lots of rock hard ogisg smelling nugs...


Do you do a water cure with buds that are hit by mites?


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you do a water cure with buds that are hit by mites?


You know I was thinking about doing that,but I did not see webs on the bud.
I just could not bring myself to put them in the water.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know I was thinking about doing that,but I did not see webs on the bud.
> I just could not bring myself to put them in the water.


I've done it a couple times when I had to spray azamax during flower. I thought it would be a good way to rinse the azamax off along with any dead mites and their poop/eggs. It definitely changes the look, smell and flavor of the bud for sure but seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2015)

bti knocks gnat out fast.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 28, 2015)

I just received my pack of daybreaker in the mail from the attitude. I open it up and found that they had removed the beans from the breeder packs. What was funny is that their was thirteen beans instead of ten. I am happy to get my beans but am I getting ggg or something else. If any one has any thoughts about this matter being sabotage or just luck please reply.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2015)

Yodaweed, I would suggest you stop spewing up bullshit information dressed in a holier than thou attitude. Everything you say ismincredibly inaccurate, aside from the fact that an adult fungus gnat is no threat and best taken caremof with sticky traps, no prevented by sticky traps. I am not going to bother referring you to the organic threads here where this is all discussed in deep detail. You are lazy. You are talking total BS. Youngsters.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just received my pack of daybreaker in the mail from the attitude. I open it up and found that they had removed the beans from the breeder packs. What was funny is that their was thirteen beans instead of ten. I am happy to get my beans but am I getting ggg or something else. If any one has any thoughts about this matter being sabotage or just luck please reply.


Depending on the shipping option you chose it will say may have to remove from breeders pack for stealth to be very stealthy. I have never chosen those options when getting from Attitude but I haven't made and order from them in 2 years. I'm pretty sure they are what you ordered and every pack doesn't always have more but good breeders do this Ive always got 10 in a pack but sometimes there's a couple more. Attitude has been selling for many years so they're legit no worries bro. Soak them bitches and get to growing some fire


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 29, 2015)

became a premium member at GP and have some beans coming my way, really like the Gorilla Grape from DGS. With those coming, and Mindscape soon to arrive,sound slike a natural cross. at least in my head.

ihad many orders form the Tude out of the breeder packs and never thought i didnt get what I ordered.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 29, 2015)

Into water they go.


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just received my pack of daybreaker in the mail from the attitude. I open it up and found that they had removed the beans from the breeder packs. What was funny is that their was thirteen beans instead of ten. I am happy to get my beans but am I getting ggg or something else. If any one has any thoughts about this matter being sabotage or just luck please reply.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/this-is-why-i-require-original-breeder-packet.850104/

You truly don't know what you're getting unless it's in a tamper proof package


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> became a premium member at GP and have some beans coming my way, really like the Gorilla Grape from DGS. With those coming, and Mindscape soon to arrive,sound slike a natural cross. at least in my head.
> 
> ihad many orders form the Tude out of the breeder packs and never thought i didnt get what I ordered.


Glad you became a premium member you will love all the extras that come with it but do the damn thing bro. Does dound like a great cross


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad you became a premium member you will love all the extras that come with it but do the damn thing bro. Does dound like a great cross


Yes! My wife/wallet will love this new auction site! lol

I have a golden goat x daybreaker in flower now. Thing is beastin!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 29, 2015)

i wish i had the rooms to do a careful cross like the breeders do, i hope for a male, take its pollen and try and get some fat girls pregnant....(sounds like high school w/o the pregnant). But the cross does sounds delicious 

I sense goods things about the GreenPool, hence the Premium membership, havent had the time to play and see what all have coming to me besides the beans...but i have high hopes, pun intended.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i wish i had the rooms to do a careful cross like the breeders do, i hope for a male, take its pollen and try and get some fat girls pregnant....(sounds like high school w/o the pregnant). But the cross does sounds delicious
> 
> I sense goods things about the GreenPool, hence the Premium membership, havent had the time to play and see what all have coming to me besides the beans...but i have high hopes, pun intended.


Just collect the pollen and dust a few branches on some females when you can. This the only way I can do it as I don't have a room for just breeding. 

Greenpool is a great place and I wish a lot more people and breeders would come over there. It's still not widely known like that so I figure more people will come once they hear about it and for he price of the membership 42 bucks you get that back in the free beans you get so its worth the price plus you can win stuff in every giveaway once a paid member. And if you ever decide to start seeking beans can do that too or auction off rare packs to maybe get other stuff. Great place to be and I'll be over there a lot more once I start some new tests beans I'll be getting.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

Hell I love hit lower.bud sites...


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 29, 2015)

GG 3 getting close(r)...9th week of flower


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

You got them looking very good ayron..


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> You got them looking very good ayron..





genuity said:


> You got them looking very good ayron..


thx bro , shes been my favorite this run so i ended up filling up half the flower room with clones of her


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2015)

Just vegging....3-4 weeks from seed

 
All females,another week or so and on to flower they go.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 30, 2015)

do the raised edges concern you? i ask cause most of mine look like that during veg.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 30, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just received my pack of daybreaker in the mail from the attitude. I open it up and found that they had removed the beans from the breeder packs. What was funny is that their was thirteen beans instead of ten. I am happy to get my beans but am I getting ggg or something else. If any one has any thoughts about this matter being sabotage or just luck please reply.


When I received my Mixed genetics Pack it had 13 seeds in it instead of 10. It came in the breeders package. I was happy!


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> do the raised edges concern you? i ask cause most of mine look like that during veg.


Nah,I just let them grow...
But that veg room is low in Humidity right now,so that can be part of it.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 30, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> When I received my Mixed genetics Pack it had 13 seeds in it instead of 10. It came in the breeders package. I was happy!


 "dun dun dun" (dramatic sound) the plot thickens. Man that's cool you got a keeper out of mixed gems. What sucks is I had my eye on aspire and mixed gems next. This was my first GGG purchase and, I have high standards for their beans and wanted to save these beans for later. Now, I will pop all 13 to see what I get.


akhiymjames said:


> Depending on the shipping option you chose it will say may have to remove from breeders pack for stealth to be very stealthy. I have never chosen those options when getting from Attitude but I haven't made and order from them in 2 years. I'm pretty sure they are what you ordered and every pack doesn't always have more but good breeders do this Ive always got 10 in a pack but sometimes there's a couple more. Attitude has been selling for many years so they're legit no worries bro. Soak them bitches and get to growing some fire


 You are totally right. Shipping has always been a problem for me and now I understand why they ship the way they do.
Peace. Happy growing


----------



## v.s one (Jan 30, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/this-is-why-i-require-original-breeder-packet.850104/
> 
> You truly don't know what you're getting unless it's in a tamper proof package


Yeah I feel you.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 30, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just received my pack of daybreaker in the mail from the attitude. I open it up and found that they had removed the beans from the breeder packs. What was funny is that their was thirteen beans instead of ten. I am happy to get my beans but am I getting ggg or something else. If any one has any thoughts about this matter being sabotage or just luck please reply.





akhiymjames said:


> Depending on the shipping option you chose it will say may have to remove from breeders pack for stealth to be very stealthy. I have never chosen those options when getting from Attitude but I haven't made and order from them in 2 years. I'm pretty sure they are what you ordered and every pack doesn't always have more but good breeders do this Ive always got 10 in a pack but sometimes there's a couple more. Attitude has been selling for many years so they're legit no worries bro. Soak them bitches and get to growing some fire


Yeah all the beans I've gotten from attitude have been removed from breeders packs besides one nirvana pack..Prob just for stealth purposes. So far the plants always matched up w/ grow journals of the same strains so I'd assume they're legitimately what you're ordering


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Yeah all the beans I've gotten from attitude have been removed from breeders packs besides one nirvana pack..Prob just for stealth purposes. So far the plants always matched up w/ grow journals of the same strains so I'd assume they're legitimately what you're ordering


Say you own Attitude - you can only imagine the money they've made the past few years.

Would you risk all that by swapping crap se-eds for genuine breeder beans - and why?

All it would take would be a few reports by some well known growers, or a 'tell all' by some disgruntled former workers, and there goes your business, because reputation is 90% of the formula for success, imo.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2015)

if you could count the number of times that the tude has been trashed here for one reason or another, well i am sure they are just fine, they dont realloy care about the little guy, there is another little guy waiting to take my spot. 
I like the personal attention at the #*GreenPool*,* Ste*. answered my ?'s quick, its my spot to buy seeds now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm going to the cup , going to hopefully scoop some bad ass genetics. Hope we got some good seed vendors this year.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> if you could count the number of times that the tude has been trashed here for one reason or another, well i am sure they are just fine, they dont realloy care about the little guy, there is another little guy waiting to take my spot.
> I like the personal attention at the #*GreenPool*,* Ste*. answered my ?'s quick, its my spot to buy seeds now.


You just don't have to worry about that risk of customs snagging your beans and I'm all for that and that's why I haven't used Attitude in 2 years. Plus they're way to expensive but I see lately prices are coming down. I'm sure they noticed business isn't booming like usually. 

I love Greenpool too. Great place to be with all the features they have and prizes and giveaways. Plus people are all about gifting and passing things on over there no hoarding and I love that. All it needs is some more breeders and I would really kill that place.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 1, 2015)

i still worry about customs and i think i always will.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

SUPER FREAK, Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x Joseph). Finished with day temps of 100 and over for the last four weeks. Stable as fuk.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

She is chunky.....

Mountain gorilla (platinum bubba x Jo og)

Bubba phenolfound 
 
 
She is like 2 ft smaller than the rest of the plants.
8 plants,only one is not getting another run.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2015)

@Mad Hamish @genuity -


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2015)

i think i dribbled myself, so pretty!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

Well suck me sideways and call me Betty. Put me down for two packs of the Mountain Gorilla OMFG. Have a look at that and call the beans expensive. Indeed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> She is chunky.....
> 
> Mountain gorilla (platinum bubba x Jo og)
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ladies as always bro. Question where you get those plastic scrog nets from. Been trying to find those forever and not looking to get the big trellis from the shop and don't wanna make my own again


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Gorgeous ladies as always bro. Question where you get those plastic scrog nets from. Been trying to find those forever and not looking to get the big trellis from the shop and don't wanna make my own again


Hydro shop..they work ok,I like the more cargo type.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hydro shop..they work ok,I like the more cargo type.


My shops don't carry them only the cargo type and they're way too long lol I guess they will have to do. I could cut it to shorten it up


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3340725 Getting closer
> View attachment 3340726


Are these Mindscape?They look a lot like mine.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3340923
> Took one of the MG down,she was in a bad way with mites..
> View attachment 3340925
> Lots of rock hard ogisg smelling nugs...


Do you use co2 and also how many lights are you using and which watt?I just upgraded to co2 burner and 4 hps.The one above is mindscape I cut early cuz I was moving...bummed but still got 3oz off that one.This pic is a connoisseur Labrador.Now I have more light and co2 so expecting huge yields.yeeha!!!!now time to germinate some Bodhi lotus larry and archive casper.life has been good to me lately.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Are these Mindscape?They look a lot like mine.View attachment 3345157


Nah,them are mountain gorilla (platinum bubba x Jo og)

Your plant is looking damn good.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Do you use co2 and also how many lights are you using and which watt?I just upgraded to co2 burner and 4 hps.The one above is mindscape I cut early cuz I was moving...bummed but still got 3oz off that one.This pic is a connoisseur Labrador.Now I have more light and co2 so expecting huge yields.yeeha!!!!now time to germinate some Bodhi lotus larry and archive casper.life has been good to me lately.View attachment 3345163


Well it's winter time,so I'm running 1000 watters,and a 600 blue.
As far as co2,I use my co2 boxes,they are making fruit,so Im sure they are putting out co2.

That plant looks damn good to.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well it's winter time,so I'm running 1000 watters,and a 600 blue.
> As far as co2,I use my co2 boxes,they are making fruit,so Im sure they are putting out co2.
> 
> That plant looks damn good to.


Im thinking gage green genetics is just a cut above the rest.I mean you can buy seeds til your blue in the face and not find a good yielder or worthy smoke.I must say the daybreaker and the mindscape that I got have reached my expectations and their claims which are very humble if you ask me.Your plants are frickn retarted.Did you do a tester of the gorilla for them?Im pretty happy with the latest purchases I got but then those make me wanna spendspendspend. heheSo your using the mushroom co2 then?So yes then co2.and would you say it makes a huge difference?Heres a cured bud of the MS.so grapey,like hubbabubba grape gummmm so good.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Im thinking gage green genetics is just a cut above the rest.I mean you can buy seeds til your blue in the face and not find a good yielder or worthy smoke.I must say the daybreaker and the mindscape that I got have reached my expectations and their claims which are very humble if you ask me.Your plants are frickn retarted.Did you do a tester of the gorilla for them?Im pretty happy with the latest purchases I got but then those make me wanna spendspendspend. heheSo your using the mushroom co2 then?So yes then co2.and would you say it makes a huge difference?Heres a cured bud of the MS.so grapey,like hubbabubba grape gummmm so good.View attachment 3345204


Yeah,GGG puts out pure fire....

Yes,I ran plat.bubba x Jo og test grow

 
^^first time I ran them,I made f2's
They did not make it out of testing,but I'm sure I'll have them take another look at that.
Them are the plants I been posting.

Yeah,I think the boxes work good,very good.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well it's winter time,so I'm running 1000 watters,and a 600 blue.
> As far as co2,I use my co2 boxes,they are making fruit,so Im sure they are putting out co2.
> 
> That plant looks damn good to.


Tell me about these co2 boxes gen.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tell me about these co2 boxes gen.


 
 

Just unwrap,mix and hang....3weeks you get fruit.
The bag fills with co2,and slowly release..

Got one in veg,different mushroom.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3345217
> View attachment 3345220
> 
> Just unwrap,mix and hang....3weeks you get fruit.
> ...


 that's neato!


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,GGG puts out pure fire....
> 
> Yes,I ran plat.bubba x Jo og test grow
> 
> ...


so are you saying that the MG isn't available to the public?that would be a shame.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Im thinking gage green genetics is just a cut above the rest.I mean you can buy seeds til your blue in the face and not find a good yielder or worthy smoke.I must say the daybreaker and the mindscape that I got have reached my expectations and their claims which are very humble if you ask me.Your plants are frickn retarted.Did you do a tester of the gorilla for them?Im pretty happy with the latest purchases I got but then those make me wanna spendspendspend. heheSo your using the mushroom co2 then?So yes then co2.and would you say it makes a huge difference?Heres a cured bud of the MS.so grapey,like hubbabubba grape gummmm so good.View attachment 3345204


If the latest test runs are any indication you haven't seen anything yet. The GSAWW and Cherry Puff crosses have really, REALLY raised the bar. And that Salvador daddy omfg can't wait till they unleash him on more ladies. Engage The Future.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,GGG puts out pure fire....
> 
> Yes,I ran plat.bubba x Jo og test grow
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot more vigor in the F2 line there bud. Good eye for breeding pairs I would say. Bud looks similar sure but the F2's seem to be a whole different beast. You must be stoked beyond belief how they turned out.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> If the latest test runs are any indication you haven't seen anything yet. The GSAWW and Cherry Puff crosses have really, REALLY raised the bar. And that Salvador daddy omfg can't wait till they unleash him on more ladies. Engage The Future.


Well ive been watching as the stock dwindle down to almost nothing.Still want that ob ripper.In fact im lucky I found the phenos I did in the daybreaker and mindscape...but I would have gotten somethingelse had there been other choices available.Come on GGG lets get some seeds out!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Well ive been watching as the stock dwindle down to almost nothing.Still want that ob ripper.In fact im lucky I found the phenos I did in the daybreaker and mindscape...but I would have gotten somethingelse had there been other choices available.Come on GGG lets get some seeds out!!!!!


Holy shit that reminds me. A mate of mine promised me some OB Ripper F2 beans, and a Ripper cross.... Time to find out wtf happened to ol Gandalf. Miss that guy big time.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy shit that reminds me. A mate of mine promised me some OB Ripper F2 beans, and a Ripper cross.... Time to find out wtf happened to ol Gandalf. Miss that guy big time.


Man if they ever produce those again if be all over them like white on rice  OB Ripper F2 sounds lovely. Hopefully you got them cus I wanna see a grow of them. Anybody grown them or have them


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Time to find out wtf happened to ol Gandalf.


No shit. I hope he's doing OK. Divorce can be ugly when kids are involved


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit. I hope he's doing OK. Divorce can be ugly when kids are involved


Didn't sound like he was going to get an easy road by any means. Never swopped phone numbers I was a dumbass. 
All thanks to him I am growing organic. And testing. I owe that man big time. Can but hope to return the favor. He is on instagram, not very active though and it took me a while to figure out it is him, I will put the app on my phone again sometime and see if I can connect.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 5, 2015)

To be honest I don't care what they make,just make SOMETHING new.I have a feeling they're brewing up something incredible.We'll see.Today I put up a mini tent just fro clones and new seeds starts.Going in today...hehehe Bodhi- lemon penetration & Lotus Larry,Archive - Casper,DNA -chocolate fondue & Kosher Tangie,Barneys - Liberty Haze.The last three are singles I bought as fems to see if I get lucky.Ya know how it goes.


----------



## coldrain (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a couple of GGG strains going right now. Got them as clones from a friend. Sugartown Express and Grape Puff (2 phenos). 

The buds on the Sugartown are on the small side. Yield is meh. Quality is good, not great. Keep in mind that I'm a huge snob when it comes to genetics, so when I say something is "good", it's usually pretty damn good by most people's standards. Through trial and error I found out that this strain needs to be pruned extensively. Otherwise, you end up with a bunch of dinky buds that are a pain in the ass to trim. I'm on my second run with it now, and it definitely looks better than the first run. The buds are more well formed, but the top colas are still not what I would call big. I'm on the fence as to whether I will keep this strain, or not. I almost always give a strain 2 chances though, so maybe everything will come together this time. The yield still isn't going to be that great, but I'm a quality over quantity type so lower yield isn't necessarily a deal breaker. If I can get at least 2.5 oz's per plant I will probably hold onto it and grow 1-2 for variety. It looks done at 8 weeks, but I will probably let it go 60 days. 

The two Grape Puff phenos are not that similar which leads me to believe that only one of them is actually Grape Puff, though I could be wrong. I got the clones from a space cadet, so it's possible that he fucked up the labeling. Pheno #1 is slightly tall, but not overly lanky. VERY fragrant smell. Lots of crystals. The buds are not very dense, but they get pretty big. This is only my second time through with it, but the first time it didn't seem to be quite as good as it looked. The awesome fragrance also didn't equate to great taste which was disappointing. Taste is VERY important to me. The yield was awesome though. 4-5 oz plants. Still, if the quality and taste doesn't improve this time I will probably get rid of it. 

Now, the second pheno, on the other hand, is quite impressive. Similar in height to the one that I just described. The smell is nothing like the first pheno and it's not as pungent in general. The buds are tighter with a high calyx/leaf raito. The crystals are not as big or as numerous as the first pheno. However, the taste is MUCH better, and the high is also superior. It might even be the best strain that I have at the moment, but it depends on who you ask. This is also my second time around with it. Good yield on this one as well. Around 4 oz's per plant. It trims easily as well which is nice. 

I wish I could get my hands on the Grape Stomper, but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

Got these Grateful Breath packs in today courtesy of Bank of Gage off Greenpool. Buy one pack get one pack free promo on these. By my surprise each pack has 15 seeds in them!!!! Talk about a real happy man to buy one pack and get two and each have 15 seeds in them. 30 beans to find the best OGKB pheno and maybe a male to do something with.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2015)

coldrain said:


> I have a couple of GGG strains going right now. Got them as clones from a friend. Sugartown Express and Grape Puff (2 phenos).
> 
> The buds on the Sugartown are on the small side. Yield is meh. Quality is good, not great. Keep in mind that I'm a huge snob when it comes to genetics, so when I say something is "good", it's usually pretty damn good by most people's standards. Through trial and error I found out that this strain needs to be pruned extensively. Otherwise, you end up with a bunch of dinky buds that are a pain in the ass to trim. I'm on my second run with it now, and it definitely looks better than the first run. The buds are more well formed, but the top colas are still not what I would call big. I'm on the fence as to whether I will keep this strain, or not. I almost always give a strain 2 chances though, so maybe everything will come together this time. The yield still isn't going to be that great, but I'm a quality over quantity type so lower yield isn't necessarily a deal breaker. If I can get at least 2.5 oz's per plant I will probably hold onto it and grow 1-2 for variety. It looks done at 8 weeks, but I will probably let it go 60 days.
> 
> ...


Nice review,I love that sugartown express..definitely have to train her good.

Grape puff was another one that was good.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got these Grateful Breath packs in today courtesy of Bank of Gage off Greenpool. Buy one pack get one pack free promo on these. By my surprise each pack has 15 seeds in them!!!! Talk about a real happy man to buy one pack and get two and each have 15 seeds in them. 30 beans to find the best OGKB pheno and maybe a male to do something with.


Them are gonna put out some fire hard nugs


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them are gonna put out some fire hard nugs


That's what I like to hear  For them to have a germ disclaimer they look very healthy. Very excited about these. Got a cross in store for them.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251740303007?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

found them for $38 with free shipping others want $50ish

*this is not my ad, the only profit i get is the knowledge from ^^Gen. and a better garden


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I like to hear  For them to have a germ disclaimer they look very healthy. Very excited about these. Got a cross in store for them.


Just scuff and soak till you see TAILS. You'd be amazed how many people just throw it in the ground then moan about germ rates.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251740303007?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> found them for $38 with free shipping others want $50ish
> 
> *this is not my ad, the only profit i get is the knowledge from ^^Gen. and a better garden


Glad you found a link for these cus I gotta have me some now.



Mad Hamish said:


> Just scuff and soak till you see TAILS. You'd be amazed how many people just throw it in the ground then moan about germ rates.


Haha I used to do that and had very successful rates. I just soak seeds for couple days now then in the dirt they go. Have yet to scuff any seeds don't know if I can do it lol but I do know these have the germ disclaimer so I may have to. Pray for me lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad you found a link for these cus I gotta have me some now.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I used to do that and had very successful rates. I just soak seeds for couple days now then in the dirt they go. Have yet to scuff any seeds don't know if I can do it lol but I do know these have the germ disclaimer so I may have to. Pray for me lol


 Just get a fine grit sand paper, lay it flat on your palm, and one by one just roll each bean around a few times using a finger tip. They don't need much I feel. In the end I also just soak till tails seems to work fine all the time...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 6, 2015)

I picked up 2 and will find a few blooms when the time comes.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 7, 2015)

After reading up about all the different strains from ggg its hard to tell what might may be their greatest strain as far as thc content yield and taste.Im sure most of you,besides the testers,have noticed that anything with grapestomper is gone,and anything purple except for the mindscape,which blows my mind after growing her because she puts out massive colas and I cant trim her without razorblading my scissors after everyother cut and the smell and taste are just ridiculous.Has anybody grown flight 813??I was given a free package and just wanted to learn a bit about her before I germed.Looks like a sativa dom from the pics.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 7, 2015)

I liked my GGG testers enough to run the clones again... and this time I'm getting totem poles. So weird how that happens sometimes.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I liked my GGG testers enough to run the clones again... and this time I'm getting totem poles. So weird how that happens sometimes.


Was your GSC x CK putting out a lot of side growth?
The ones I got vegging are super nice in growth...pics soon.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Was your GSC x CK putting out a lot of side growth?
> The ones I got vegging are super nice in growth...pics soon.


Indeed. Bushy bushy ladies.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Was your GSC x CK putting out a lot of side growth?
> The ones I got vegging are super nice in growth...pics soon.


did that gsc cross yield well?i got rid of the original gsc from san Francisco because it didn't yield well.What was the CK?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just get a fine grit sand paper, lay it flat on your palm, and one by one just roll each bean around a few times using a finger tip. They don't need much I feel. In the end I also just soak till tails seems to work fine all the time...


----------



## v.s one (Feb 7, 2015)

Daybreakers


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 7, 2015)

I have two db phenos im working with.One is all foxtails and the other is medium sized regular looking buds.Very diesel fuel like,but no og smell.Very sticky though.im in second round to really see what she's got.good luck.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 7, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> I have two db phenos im working with.One is all foxtails and the other is medium sized regular looking buds.Very diesel fuel like,but no og smell.Very sticky though.im in second round to really see what she's got.good luck.
> View attachment 3347016


 The orange hairs are a dead give away.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> did that gsc cross yield well?i got rid of the original gsc from san Francisco because it didn't yield well.What was the CK?


I have not ran these in flower yet....

But I did fortune teller(forum cut GSC x Jo og)
And found some real nice plants,that still get ran to this day..

GSC x chem king #1
 

Got 2 more,they all just got a good topping.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I have not ran these in flower yet....
> 
> But I did fortune teller(forum cut GSC x Jo og)
> And found some real nice plants,that still get ran to this day..
> ...


I like the leaf structure on this plant.Are these all ggg strains?


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> I like the leaf structure on this plant.Are these all ggg strains?


Yes..

Got a few mendobreath x Jo og plants also,will get pics soon.

All went to flower today


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes..
> 
> Got a few mendobreath x Jo og plants also,will get pics soon.
> 
> All went to flower today


Got a Cherry AK x Jo and Cherry Puff x GSAWW going in to flower last night  I have here a CP x GSAWW that smells like strawberries and skunk. Blowing my mind in only week 3 flower. And the loudest, most stankiest girl ever is my Golden Gage x Giant Steps. Holy shit. Strange looking buds with super long stigma that point straight out even when dried off red. You look at it and your hands smell. Pics soon.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2015)

can someone wake up Simon at GP and see where my stuff is, he wont answer my questions, its been 15 days.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## daybreaker (Feb 10, 2015)

whats GP?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> whats GP?


The Green Pool


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> can someone wake up Simon at GP and see where my stuff is, he wont answer my questions, its been 15 days.


Whomever Simon is, I see too any posts like this, then some assurance about how awesome he is and busy and trustworthy etc. Cat needs to sharpen his game with fellas like SOC around. Been going on since BOG and for quite a while now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2015)

the seeds were delivered 2 days ago, no show in my mail box, no communication from BOG at GP. Thought GP might be better then the others, nope, seems i wasted money.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2015)

SOC? hopefully the beans from Ste are on the way and will save my garden from a half grow...waste of time and money. what a way to start my one day off, pissed and frustrated. Pack a bowl and start looking at the Tude again...expensive but they always got here and the girl was a pleasure to talk to with that smooth oily accent...YES!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2015)

That sucks...hope you get taken care of...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2015)

Ste has shipped my "premium" bonus last week, so i have them to look forward to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> SOC? hopefully the beans from Ste are on the way and will save my garden from a half grow...waste of time and money. what a way to start my one day off, pissed and frustrated. Pack a bowl and start looking at the Tude again...expensive but they always got here and the girl was a pleasure to talk to with that smooth oily accent...YES!!


Seedvault Of California. His service to friggin AFRICA has me looking at his selection alone for a bit. The Tude still serves me well very often. Loving the little secret and rare treats going into my vault though so I am not logging in there for a bit....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2015)

something about the 'Tude being down with their payment system during the end of last year, has me spooked.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 11, 2015)

that's funny,cuz I was turned onto that sight 3 days ago and checked it out but felt a vibe like it might be a sloppy setup.Ya know I tried out midweek song and got my seeds in like 7 days.seriously.that beats the tude,seedsman,highlife,and herbies.To be honest,i prefer seedsman then the tude cuz herbies prices are ridiculous.gp needs to be around a lil longer to get me to even jump.for now im fully stocked,so ima stick


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2015)

thats fucked up bout ur loss.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 11, 2015)

Damn I got my beans from BOG at Greenpoint with no problems. It took about a week and a half but tbh I'm not sure but I wasn't as long as what Jesus is going through. Hope you get straightened out bro.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I got my beans from BOG at Greenpoint with no problems. It took about a week and a half but tbh I'm not sure but I wasn't as long as what Jesus is going through. Hope you get straightened out bro.


after seing dude not get his seeds from greenpool...got me wondering man.Have you ever ordered from them?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 11, 2015)

i have before, yes.


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Seedvault Of California. His service to friggin AFRICA has me looking at his selection alone for a bit. The Tude still serves me well very often. Loving the little secret and rare treats going into my vault though so I am not logging in there for a bit....


The force is strong with the amigo! He's definitely been getting half of my seed money over the last 6 months or so.. Great stock too I think the cash trips most people out and if your willing to take the plung he rewards you well!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> The force is strong with the amigo! He's definitely been getting half of my seed money over the last 6 months or so.. Great stock too I think the cash trips most people out and if your willing to take the plung he rewards you well!


HGK! How are YOu mate?! Haven't seen youmaroumd in what, a year?... Hope you are super healthy and happy Sir!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2015)

whatup hgk!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> after seing dude not get his seeds from greenpool...got me wondering man.Have you ever ordered from them?


My quote says it bro but to be clear The Greenpool is not the one your buying beans from it's the breeder or bank itself so don't be mad with the site owner. BOG has always had some bad reports with Simon taking a long time to get in contact with people who's orders are taking a long time but I haven't had this problem. But yes I've ordered and received my order within two weeks


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My quote says it bro but to be clear The Greenpool is not the one your buying beans from it's the breeder or bank itself so don't be mad with the site owner. BOG has always had some bad reports with Simon taking a long time to get in contact with people who's orders are taking a long time but I haven't had this problem. But yes I've ordered and received my order within two weeks


that's cool.you know how it is up in here,someone has a bad situation and they bitch about it and everybody gets buyer paranoia.I ordered from highlife awhile back ans after I did I did research...assbackwaards yes I know im learning,but either way I emailed dude and told him all the shit people were saying about highlife and that he best do me right.It was the longest 3 weeks of my life but they showed up,with a pack of flight 813 as freebies.SO there it is.What people say in here has effects on sales im sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> that's cool.you know how it is up in here,someone has a bad situation and they bitch about it and everybody gets buyer paranoia.I ordered from highlife awhile back ans after I did I did research...assbackwaards yes I know im learning,but either way I emailed dude and told him all the shit people were saying about highlife and that he best do me right.It was the longest 3 weeks of my life but they showed up,with a pack of flight 813 as freebies.SO there it is.What people say in here has effects on sales im sure.


Yea they were offering a nice promo buy one get one free on the Grateful Breaths so I had to snag it. Two weeks later at my door but yea I know how it is but there has been problems with them before but everything was good for me so I can't complain but I think every place is gonna have problems it's all about how u handle them. Yes forums affect sales when it's numerous complaints


----------



## 2easy (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys and girls. 

Just going to quickly throw my 2cents in.. 

grown loads of gage gear and I have to say nearly all strains I have grown have been killer bar 1. And even that one was pretty dank just not really to my taste.

as far as bog goes I havnt dealt with sy since the green pool store opened up but always had good results buying from him over at the old bank of gage site


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

Some 

Gsc x chem king
Mendobreath x Jo og
&
Mothers milk
 
Strong smelling start..


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Some
> 
> Gsc x chem king
> Mendobreath x Jo og
> ...


Looking really good as always. How much light do you have in your veg area your veg area


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking really good as always. How much light do you have in your veg area your veg area


Them are in the flower room...flower room has 2-1000 & 2-600

Veg has 600 blues(4),seedlings under t-5s.....24 hr lighting,but not all lights on at the same time..


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

Yoga flame under 1000 watter...


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 12, 2015)

oh I just love those one plant per 1k grows.Be interested to hear the yield as im thinking of changing out my 40 5 gallon pots to 10 20 gallon pots and go mondo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them are in the flower room...flower room has 2-1000 & 2-600
> 
> Veg has 600 blues(4),seedlings under t-5s.....24 hr lighting,but not all lights on at the same time..


That must be sweet. Doing quick math, that's 2400 more watts than me.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame under 1000 watter...
> View attachment 3349837


do you ever clean up the small twiggy stuf around the bottom or do a bottom completely for totems ?I understand the time and energy it takes to do that cuz I do it.I just wondered if you did and if you did do you notice more yield either way?


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That must be sweet. Doing quick math, that's 2400 more watts than me.


I try to just think of it as just 4 lights in flower & 4 lights in veg...it just makes me feel better....



daybreaker said:


> do you ever clean up the small twiggy stuf around the bottom or do a bottom completely for totems ?I understand the time and energy it takes to do that cuz I do it.I just wondered if you did and if you did do you notice more yield either way?


Yeah I clean up the bottom of the plants,just depends on the plant really,and the style of growing at the time.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone grown all blues, blueflame or starlet Kush looking to make a buy.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Has anyone grown all blues, blueflame or starlet Kush looking to make a buy.


All blues,gave me a very blueberry waffles,sweet type smell...
And that was a shity run I had with them....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> All blues,gave me a very blueberry waffles,sweet type smell...
> And that was a shity run I had with them....


Did that carry over to the taste?


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did that carry over to the taste?


Yes,almost eatable.........
 
Like smoking breakfast....


----------



## v.s one (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice!!! A seed vendor can give you a description but a picture says a thousand words. Blueberry waffle dank frost you made up my mind on my next purchase thanks.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Nice!!! A seed vendor can give you a description but a picture says a thousand words. Blueberry waffle dank frost you made up my mind on my next purchase thanks.


I wish I would have done a better grow with them,hell I did not think they would have any real blueberry smell....

What ever food companies use in snacks such as ...blueberry muffins,frozen waffles with blueberries,ect. That's the kind of blueberry smell Im getting.

Not a strong smoke,and not a light smoke...just some good smoke...


----------



## v.s one (Feb 12, 2015)

Good smoke is better than no smoke. I just hope mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 12, 2015)

im running 4k hortilux after tenting for the past few years.....im in heaven.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2015)

My daybreaker is 7 foot tall, got 2 different phenos one is very tall the other is slightly shorter with better smell and structure, I believe this is my keeper.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 13, 2015)

Any bud porn? Dam 7 feet.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

breks a funny bastard


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> breks a funny bastard


Used to be. Used to be. Now its just getting old and insanely boring. Yaaaaaaaaaaawwwwnnnn.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame under 1000 watter...
> View attachment 3349837


I cannot find the adjectives. So here are some googley eyes instead.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Used to be. Used to be. Now its just getting old and insanely boring. Yaaaaaaaaaaawwwwnnnn.


You got the wrong guy. I think you're a hack. But the fake profiles aren't me. Guess others think you're a clown also.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 14, 2015)

here we go again....


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> here we go again....


Nah brah.... It's chill brah.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3345217


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Nah brah.... It's chill brah.


oh yeah breh,you guys are really just engaging in a lot of foreplay.We know your flaming homosexuals.But no hate up in this mutha brah.so carry on we all find it quite amusing and wish you'de both just get a room.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> oh yeah breh,you guys are really just engaging in a lot of foreplay.We know your flaming homosexuals.But no hate up in this mutha brah.so carry on we all find it quite amusing and wish you'de both just get a room.


Awwww shut up ya hoe.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2015)

wait a second form time to time i jump on hear and love to see the work i havent got non yet but its always a pleasure to just peek i cant help myself and now it seems thier is beefin going on im defenatly on this thread lolz


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

thump easy said:


> wait a second form time to time i jump on hear and love to see the work i havent got non yet but its always a pleasure to just peek i cant help myself and now it seems thier is beefin going on im defenatly on this thread lolz


No beef. Daybreaker's just a lil tyke. If he wants to keep it up I can post his PM to me begging to know my "grow secrets". LOL.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't drag me into your lovers quarrel Im just an observer.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Don't drag me into your lovers quarrel Im just an observer.


 

The secret is to stop concerning yourself with other peoples biz. Get in your own garden. Learn to READ your plants. What they need and desire. I'm happy that you have good genetics. They will help. BUT if you're a shitty grower their expressions will not be fully unlocked. This causes one to lurk in the GGG thread without ever actually doing shit. Glad I could help.

 
Just fuckin with ya. I know you're harmless. Carry on lil homie.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2015)

Fellas... The ignore function... it is pretty awesome. Hated to finally resort to it but it really actually is the only thing that will stop the torrent of BS being plastered all over your screen. It works. Try it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did that carry over to the taste?


Gand's last run, where he got the blue slurpee pheno


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2015)

Just one last point: The guy called Brek known on Breedbay as Bushybush started the exact genetics that Mr Mustache finished and posted it all on this here thread... Forum x Chem King hmmm... seeing as I linked him the testing gig it is pretty obvious. Just to make clear I am not accusing anybody to be funny.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2015)

its common knowledge breks the stache, but who is anus otis and ham sammich?!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its common knowledge breks the stache, but who is anus otis and ham sammich?!


 Oh I am sure some devil possessed me and Amos to do that ourselves in our sleep no doubt. Or some random person that has absolutely no beef with us and zero history of similar outbursts I.e drawing a little rude picture. Must be that eh... RIU Cluedo....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gand's last run, where he got the blue slurpee pheno


That's right! I remember him talking about that now that you mention it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

I really wonder what people be smoking,with some of these post on RIU...
Gots to be more than just good nugs


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

Next round of beans
 
Duende f2
Duende f1
Banana puff
Cherry puff
Crystal elegance 
Yo mama f2

I don't get tired........
 

Some more veg plants
Mountain gorilla #3 #6 #unknown #2(all clones)
Fireball f1 clone
Mothers milk #1 #2 #6 #5(females from seed)
Blackberry x GSOG #1 #2(females from seed)

Going in bigger pots soon.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just one last point: The guy called Brek known on Breedbay as Bushybush started the exact genetics that Mr Mustache finished and posted it all on this here thread... Forum x Chem King hmmm... seeing as I linked him the testing gig it is pretty obvious. Just to make clear I am not accusing anybody to be funny.


Yeah. Thanks for the GGGenetics Sherlock Holmes. Literally the last person to figure it out.

Take your asberger meds giraffey.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Next round of beans
> View attachment 3351824
> Duende f2
> Duende f1
> ...


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't know why that happened.^^^


Bodhi and GGG Testers

GGG are BB kush x gsog and OG JO x OGKB/MM

Just in case of curiosity the bodhi are: Stardawg x 88g13/hp and LA Hindu x Ole mamma Ghani


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

Sneaky,I just put mendobreath x Jo og in flower.....


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sneaky,I just put mendobreath x Jo og in flower.....


I'm pretty excited for the mendo cross! Never done one and seen great things. I still have a pack of orange juice I never popped. Wonder if there's gold in them thar hills? Don't believe I've seen much documentation.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I'm pretty excited for the mendo cross! Never done one and seen great things. I still have a pack of orange juice I never popped. Wonder if there's gold in them thar hills? Don't believe I've seen much documentation.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah,I was wanting to see more of them grown out myself..


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh I am sure some devil possessed me and Amos to do that ourselves in our sleep no doubt. Or some random person that has absolutely no beef with us and zero history of similar outbursts I.e drawing a little rude picture. Must be that eh... RIU Cluedo....


Yeah. NO ONE else but me thinks you and Amos are clowns!


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> I really wonder what people be smoking,with some of these post on RIU...
> Gots to be more than just good nugs


Sherm stick?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

Amos isn't a clown, he is a right wing racist who likes to troll specific members until they get banned for being offensive. Sometimes he comes in with some decent shit though. Everyone isn't all bad all the time but he is sure laughable.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Amos isn't a clown, he is a right wing racist who likes to troll specific members until they get banned for being offensive. Sometimes he comes in with some decent shit though. Everyone isn't all bad all the time but he is sure laughable.


OH. Thanks for clearing that up! That was rather specific and insightful.

I'm gonna guess you finally broke down and toked!?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> OH. Thanks for clearing that up! That was rather specific and insightful.
> 
> I'm gonna guess you finally broke down and toked!?


I have a joint in my mouth, it hasn't been lit yet so I am still all fuckin riled up. I just got done coughing up all that phlegm in my system. I am dieng dude, I am turning into a hateful monster and so the fire is going to be ignited the second after I hit "post reply" Hahahhahaah I wouldn't be surprised if you could call me out at anytime though seeing as I have like multiple personalities and it is all due to either smoking or not.

testing the cream mandarin, ill save some for you.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have a joint in my mouth, it hasn't been lit yet so I am still all fuckin riled up. I just got done coughing up all that phlegm in my system. I am dieng dude, I am turning into a hateful monster and so the fire is going to be ignited the second after I hit "post reply" Hahahhahaah I wouldn't be surprised if you could call me out at anytime though seeing as I have like multiple personalities and it is all due to either smoking or not.
> 
> testing the cream mandarin, ill save some for you.


LOL! You're gonna feel so much better! Please save some cream mandarin for me! I have some durango OG and black cherry chem for you!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> LOL! You're gonna feel so much better! Please save some cream mandarin for me! I have some durango OG and black cherry chem for you!


I have a small jar full that is curing and will be untouched from my grubby fingers. That joint just put me in heaven.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> I really wonder what people be smoking,with some of these post on RIU...
> Gots to be more than just good nugs


Or the nugs are getting THAT good lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2015)

crystal elegance from your vault or new stock?


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> crystal elegance from your vault or new stock?


Vault,they only had enough seeds for like 3-5 packs....I think just 3 packs


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 15, 2015)

What is the smell of Jo OG? I think I have some Jo OG phenos in my DB grow


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What is the smell of Jo OG? I think I have some Jo OG phenos in my DB grow


IMO sweeter than most OG's....But still a bit of OG in structure.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> IMO sweeter than most OG's....But still a bit of OG in structure.


Yep that's what I figured looks like I have 2 of those and 1 of something else most likely more chemdawg but still Jo OG dominate...kinda sucks I wanted a chemdawg pheno and it looks like the Jo OG took over.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep that's what I figured looks like I have 2 of those and 1 of something else most likely more chemdawg but still Jo OG dominate...kinda sucks I wanted a chemdawg pheno and it looks like the Jo OG took over.


I've heard Jo does this in some crosses where he takes over a lot. If you have more beans hope your able to find a Chem pheno.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2015)

damn that jd thread got locked before i could have some fun... shucks!


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 16, 2015)

mindscape came down today, lemon puff tomorrow. mind threw a couple nanners but i havnt found seeds yet lots of big buds with a large main bud, plant ended up about 3.5 feet above ground in a 3 gallon pot with 100% coco. no color though.
the lemon puff has about five branches and a foot and a half of main bud about the size of a pringles can the lower budsites look like the packet pics.

clones are starting to reveg so now im 2 months from another run


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard Jo does this in some crosses where he takes over a lot. If you have more beans hope your able to find a Chem pheno.


Even with the Grape Stomper x (GS x Joseph) it was impossible to not see his influence in structure, stretch, and smell. It made for some pretty hefty phenos. I would say kgp pretty much single handedly proved Jo is incredibly dominant, we can take this as a given by now. I really like what he brings to the table, but if that is what you don't want then definitely don't choose a Jo cross...


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep that's what I figured looks like I have 2 of those and 1 of something else most likely more chemdawg but still Jo OG dominate...kinda sucks I wanted a chemdawg pheno and it looks like the Jo OG took over.


You running the Daybreaker ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

Mountain gorillas have very strong smoke....


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Even with the Grape Stomper x (GS x Joseph) it was impossible to not see his influence in structure, stretch, and smell. It made for some pretty hefty phenos. I would say kgp pretty much single handedly proved Jo is incredibly dominant, we can take this as a given by now. I really like what he brings to the table, but if that is what you don't want then definitely don't choose a Jo cross...





dluck said:


> You running the Daybreaker ?


Yes I am running daybreaker, and yes madhamish is right it looks like this Joseph OG father does not let the mother plant shine thru hardly at all , out of a whole pack of daybreaker seeds I got 5 females 4 males, 1 dud, out of all of those actual plants every single one had a joseph OG dominate traits (huge stretchy plants that have a sweet planty smell and slightly OG but not much). Not one of these I would consider a winner or keeper pheno. I was looking for a chemdawg dom pheno that was shorter and very stout instead I got a bunch of 7 footers that look to be still stretching in week 3 flower...I'm going to finish them out because of all I put into them already but this will be my last gage green grow I am not impressed in the slightest bit. Next run will be Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

Is chemdawg a short plant?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Is chemdawg a short plant?


When I grew chemdawg#4 it was a short stocky indica plant with big huge thick buds that smell like pine and chem and gas. Not sure about what cut of chemdawg they used but I would assume that the JO-OG is why my plants have this epic stretchy OG structure and lack the smell the chem4 did when I grew it, these smell more planty and sweet, not a personal choice for flavor for me.


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Is chemdawg a short plant?


Is Joseph OG a real OG ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes I am running daybreaker, and yes madhamish is right it looks like this Joseph OG father does not let the mother plant shine thru hardly at all , out of a whole pack of daybreaker seeds I got 5 females 4 males, 1 dud, out of all of those actual plants every single one had a joseph OG dominate traits (huge stretchy plants that have a sweet planty smell and slightly OG but not much). Not one of these I would consider a winner or keeper pheno. I was looking for a chemdawg dom pheno that was shorter and very stout instead I got a bunch of 7 footers that look to be still stretching in week 3 flower...I'm going to finish them out because of all I put into them already but this will be my last gage green grow I am not impressed in the slightest bit. Next run will be Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4.


I'm gonna get around to trying gage again at some point, but I will look for a strain that doesn't have the Jo papa. All Blues sounded nice to me and I was kicking around buying it over the weekend until I looked it up and saw Jo OG in the cross.


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a "sweet planty" smell in my tent and I'm only starting week 3 of veg...don't know what it is..Cherry Puff or Skunk #1 !?


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

Is God real?


One will never know......

You will have to ask GGG,for that..

Back to them chemdawg,most ones I see being grown are on the large side of things,with a nice amount of streatch to them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2015)

dluck said:


> I have a "sweet _panty_" smell in my tent


If that were the case I'd buy a few packs!


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

The clone store I go through sells chemdawg 91 , they said it is a huge plant like you said gen, but the structure is a sativa plant not an OG, OG structure is very unique and identifiable. These got that OG indica look with huge fan leafs that are not sativa , huge stretch and long long internode distance.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

The glue for next run.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

I will say on the other hand the Jo OG is very heat resistant, very hearty and vigorous. It was literally touching my 600w hps hood and barely got burned, I starved it severely to stunt growth and it didn't show any negative signs so very stable. Fungus gnats are not attracted to her at all either, I have a plant infected right next to her and she is fine no signs of gnats at all.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

That glue sure makes some good looking nugs...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I will say on the other hand the Jo OG is very heat resistant, very hearty and vigorous. It was literally touching my 600w hps hood and barely got burned, I starved it severely to stunt growth and it didn't show any negative signs so very stable. Fungus gnats are not attracted to her at all either, I have a plant infected right next to her and she is fine no signs of gnats at all.


Right on, my Lemon Thai x Jo can take just about anything. If you top and train the stretch Jo provides makes tfor pretty huge yields. I tried other crosses in similar fashion but they lack the power to reach for the light above a certain point, but Jo crosses can take a heavy pruning and perform like champs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2015)

dluck said:


> Is Joseph OG a real OG ?


They are no longer calling it Jo OG, just simply Joseph... refer to the beginning of the thread for one epic debate around this lol...


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

Now I'm starting to question whether I want any of their Jo gear...hmmm


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

what exactly is the genetics of the joseph?


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

Quotes.....

History

DAYBREAKER - CHEMDAWG D x JOSEPH OG

This cross is the finest representation of elite Chem genetics to the very core. It contains the authenticated genetics that trace its lineage to the seeds that Chemdawg himself obtained at a Grateful Dead concert. This is the Chemdawg D cut obtained that day. Many claim to own this cut but few actually have it.

The Joseph OG is a direct descendent of the Original Headband (not the 707 remake) aka Daywrecker or Underdawg. It is a cross of the Chemdawg 91 x [Mass Super Skunk x NL]. It is a mix of the Chemdawg and Sour Diesel heritage. This is a cut that a handful of growers guard with their lives. The Joseph OG is our best representation of what the Underdawg has to offer.

If you want to possess the original genetics that inspired the myriad of OG Kush, Chem, and Diesel hybrids that exist today, the Daybreaker is the hybrid to explore.


Steep Hill Lab Test Results

Liquid Chromatography

THCA 21.86%, D9 THC 3.53%, CBD <2%

Max Theoretical THC 25.39%

Gas Chromatography (which uses heat)

THC 17.34%, CBD <2%


Also, with other news...

Got some shatter I made out of some unlabeled B grade bud
Tested at a Total THC 79.8%, THCA 69.1%, THC 10.7%, CBD 2.76%
Pretty high if you ask me.

 

The New York OG is the Underdawg/Underdawg OG/Original Diesel. The cut was distributed through few special channels in NY as an OG, having been renamed several times already. The cut was guarded pretty closely for a while until some people got a hold of the cut and let it out.

The Joseph OG was just seed that was found in the Underdawg OG buds we had grown. We like to let our pollen fly and lots of projects are being worked on all the time. The Joseph OG could be a bastard seed or an S1. Either way, we have always been blessed to work with quality genetics from the very beginning.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

dluck said:


> Now I'm starting to question whether I want any of their Jo gear...hmmm


There are other phenos to be found that aren't Jo dom so don't give up. Some of the best crosses that people love Cherry, Grape and Banana Puff have Jo in them so don't question everything. I think it depends on what he's paired with as he cant dominate over every female


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

I put GGG to the test when I grew Candydrop,years back now..I put my whole grow on them 3 plants
 
 
Some of the best plats so far ,out of all the seeds I haveran from any breeder...
 
They blew past my test,and will always be in my room,with no fear of anything..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

"Joseph OG is a 'bag seed' male pheno found in a batch of *Underdawg OG "
since underdawg is notorious for not having viable pollen , jo is most likely a unknown f1

hp-13 x jo should be that ny og, no?*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2015)

Jo is a legend.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> "Joseph OG is a 'bag seed' male pheno found in a batch of *Underdawg OG "
> since underdawg is notorious for not having viable pollen , jo is most likely a unknown f1
> 
> hp-13 x jo should be that ny og, no?*


Most likely a cross of a male that GGG had/has in the stable at the time when they found him. Who knows what it could be since he's adding sweetness and not pure OG funk then it has to be something that has a sweet smell to it


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

only keyplay knows n he aint telling anyone.....


i love how i made a banana x cherry and kinda got mocked. skunk drops the same thing, you mofos arent giving him the same reception. lol i see how it is.....


----------



## dluck (Feb 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Quotes.....
> 
> History
> 
> ...


Now you got my attention back....


----------



## v.s one (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah but I am so lazy to take the bulb out of my hood to change for my HPS plus I wanted to see if they will show sex so I can cut clones off females to save keepers. Just hope they show sex within a day or two lol


 I don't see how you can blame GGG for 7 footer plants. Plus like the geico commercial everyone knows O.G stretches 2-3 times.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes I am running daybreaker, and yes madhamish is right it looks like this Joseph OG father does not let the mother plant shine thru hardly at all , out of a whole pack of daybreaker seeds I got 5 females 4 males, 1 dud, out of all of those actual plants every single one had a joseph OG dominate traits (huge stretchy plants that have a sweet planty smell and slightly OG but not much). Not one of these I would consider a winner or keeper pheno. I was looking for a chemdawg dom pheno that was shorter and very stout instead I got a bunch of 7 footers that look to be still stretching in week 3 flower...I'm going to finish them out because of all I put into them already but this will be my last gage green grow I am not impressed in the slightest bit. Next run will be Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4.


 Pics !!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> only keyplay knows n he aint telling anyone.....
> 
> 
> i love how i made a banana x cherry and kinda got mocked. skunk drops the same thing, you mofos arent giving him the same reception. lol i see how it is.....


Who mocked ya?


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3351643
> 
> The secret is to stop concerning yourself with other peoples biz. Get in your own garden. Learn to READ your plants. What they need and desire. I'm happy that you have good genetics. They will help. BUT if you're a shitty grower their expressions will not be fully unlocked. This causes one to lurk in the GGG thread without ever actually doing shit. Glad I could help.
> 
> ...


Wow you really just think your aown ass don't smell donchya.If you didn't have your head so far up your ass you woulda realized that was a compliment.I do just fine in case you haven't seen any of my pics,and for your information im growing gage genetics and have done quite well without your advice.what an ass.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 16, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> Wow you really just think your aown ass don't smell donchya.If you didn't have your head so far up your ass you woulda realized that was a compliment.I do just fine in case you haven't seen any of my pics,and for your information im growing gage genetics and have done quite well without your advice.what an ass.


Oh calm down. Just fuckin with ya. Sheesh.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jo is a legend.


That's a nice plant how much did you get off it?


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 16, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Oh calm down. Just fuckin with ya. Sheesh.


before the bonghit and after...I prefer the after moustache.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jo is a legend.


is that just straight up joseph og?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 16, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> before the bonghit and after...I prefer the after moustache.


"drinking red wine or not mustache" would be more accurate. And just to be clear it started with you calling me a flaming fag or something along those lines.

<---------- See that mustache? Certified vaginal tickler. 

Either way I was just messin around. Hence the memes. Peace Daybreaker. No hate at all toward you.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> I put GGG to the test when I grew Candydrop,years back now..I put my whole grow on them 3 plants
> View attachment 3352735
> View attachment 3352737
> Some of the best plats so far ,out of all the seeds I haveran from any breeder...
> ...


Yeah buddy! Looks extremely similar to my cotton candy kush clone. Ran for YEARS. RIP.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That's a nice plant how much did you get off it?


Those are all different Jo crosses where I felt they were strongly leaning towards Daddy. They are my keepers. Out of a 5 gallon pot I get around 75 grams each in the summer tent, which runs only 1000 watts in an area 7ft by 7ft... roughly .7 grams per watt in organic then... Largest will always be The Cornerstone, that is the bush you can see. Jo's advantages definitely lie in quality vs yield. Hitting on a particular pheno leaning towards the mother might require two packs for a proper hunt, but Jo will be there adding bulk and frost...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2015)

The winter tent WILL break the gram per watt barrier. It it quite noticeably a fuktonne brighter.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 16, 2015)

for the jo debate being too dominant, yeah he is dominant. i have grown i think 4-6 different jo crosses (daybreaker, sugartown express, cornerstone, charity og and maybe even one or 2 others that i cant remember. 

i can say if you want some seriously dank buds, like right up there with some of the best i have ever had grab some sugartown express, the purple trainwreck dominates over jo with flavours so sweet and sticky like bubblegum, truly grade A bud.

just put 4 banana puff seeds into paper towel yesterday so hopefully they germ. i have had them sitting around since there original release and im not sure i had them stored correctly for the whole time so hopefully i havnt wasted these great genetics by leaving them so long


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2015)

2easy said:


> for the jo debate being too dominant, yeah he is dominant. i have grown i think 4-6 different jo crosses (daybreaker, sugartown express, cornerstone, charity og and maybe even one or 2 others that i cant remember.
> 
> i can say if you want some seriously dank buds, like right up there with some of the best i have ever had grab some sugartown express, the purple trainwreck dominates over jo with flavours so sweet and sticky like bubblegum, truly grade A bud.
> 
> just put 4 banana puff seeds into paper towel yesterday so hopefully they germ. i have had them sitting around since there original release and im not sure i had them stored correctly for the whole time so hopefully i havnt wasted these great genetics by leaving them so long


I totally slept on Sugartown Express. Read a journal and put it on top of my must buy list and never pulled the trigger. Stoners eh. That trainwreck did its job in creating the Salvador daddy I can say that much.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 17, 2015)

I didnt realise the salvador came from a trainwreck cross. With the name I just assumed it was some old landrace. What are the genetics of the salvador?


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2015)

2easy said:


> I didnt realise the salvador came from a trainwreck cross. With the name I just assumed it was some old landrace. What are the genetics of the salvador?


Trainwreck x purple snowman


----------



## 2easy (Feb 17, 2015)

I have not grown a thing in over a year snd as a result I have slept on a few things and it sounds like salvador crosses might have been one of those things. Are there any salvador crosses available now that you know of?


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2015)

2easy said:


> I have not grown a thing in over a year snd as a result I have slept on a few things and it sounds like salvador crosses might have been one of those things. Are there any salvador crosses available now that you know of?


Working on a few,got a few to test yet...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2015)

Both Salvation and Giant Steps were totals wins. Giant Steps will have a place in my heart for life. What a spectacular couple of runs. Gen, I have tried to mail m4k a few times now... if you speak to him let the fella know I have stress test results done and dusted and am trying to send off to him, if he can drop me a mail when he has some space I will forward it along... thx my friend.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2015)

the greenpool change my life it was a pain in the a.. to order to bank of gage but with the toke paiement i feel better sending cash by mail ain't my things... waiting a week to be sure they got your money was pissing me off but since their strain are hard to find in seedbank (restock gone in 2 or 3 days...) bank of gage is the only place you can still find them just got a new pack of diamond and dust and planning on getting dat afghan haze and colombian black (hate growing long flowering landrace but this one seems really good to find some gem) bastard series does someone i've grow one of the pack i mention before especially the diamond and dust


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 17, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> "drinking red wine or not mustache" would be more accurate. And just to be clear it started with you calling me a flaming fag or something along those lines.
> 
> <---------- See that mustache? Certified vaginal tickler.
> 
> Either way I was just messin around. Hence the memes. Peace Daybreaker. No hate at all toward you.


its all good,cuz you know I was messn with you first about and mad Hamish love affair.and I never used the fag word.fag!!haha lol well ive got my ggg keepers now im looking for a Bodhi keeper between lemon penetration and larry lotus,but none of the lotus have popped yet;(
pees


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 17, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> the greenpool change my life it was a pain in the a.. to order to bank of gage but with the toke paiement i feel better sending cash by mail ain't my things... waiting a week to be sure they got your money was pissing me off but since their strain are hard to find in seedbank (restock gone in 2 or 3 days...) bank of gage is the only place you can still find them just got a new pack of diamond and dust and planning on getting dat afghan haze and colombian black (hate growing long flowering landrace but this one seems really good to find some gem) bastard series does someone i've grow one of the pack i mention before especially the diamond and dust


you speaketh in riddles.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> the greenpool change my life it was a pain in the a.. to order to bank of gage but with the toke paiement i feel better sending cash by mail ain't my things... waiting a week to be sure they got your money was pissing me off but since their strain are hard to find in seedbank (restock gone in 2 or 3 days...) bank of gage is the only place you can still find them just got a new pack of diamond and dust and planning on getting dat afghan haze and colombian black (hate growing long flowering landrace but this one seems really good to find some gem) bastard series does someone i've grow one of the pack i mention before especially the diamond and dust


Is green pool a spinoff from bank of gage? Same guys, or something completely different?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is green pool a spinoff from bank of gage? Same guys, or something completely different?


completely different at first i wasn't very interested but since BOG move there i've take a look and its like facebook for grower with different seed company  i was skeptical at first but i must admit they ease my life with BOG order i hope more seed cie will join them in the future take a look if you search for some GGG strain out of stock in other seedank you can ask simon this guy can make your day sometimes


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> you speaketh in riddles.


why?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is green pool a spinoff from bank of gage? Same guys, or something completely different?


No its another cannabis forum, its just like Facebook but with everything dedicated to cannabis. A seed bank, breeder or anyone who distributes anything cannabis can sell their products there to the customers with ease. BoG has its on profile/store for you to purchase GGG seeds and they're the only ones who has most of the lines in stock except for new releases. There are a few good breeders over there but there aint enough to supply everyones seed needs. Bodhi is a member there but he doesn't vend the seeds there but the site owner is thinking of purchasing the beans from him to make them available for everyone over there. Great place to be but needs more top breeders so most of the people over there which are european can access the great genetics we have. Also a great place for up and coming breeders to get their business started without being robbed blind by the major seed banks. If you looking for Gage gear The Greenpool is the place


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> completely different at first i wasn't very interested but since BOG move there i've take a look and its like facebook for grower with different seed company  i was skeptical at first but i must admit they ease my life with BOG order i hope more seed cie will join them in the future take a look if you search for some GGG strain out of stock in other seedank you can ask simon this guy can make your day sometimes





akhiymjames said:


> No its another cannabis forum, its just like Facebook but with everything dedicated to cannabis. A seed bank, breeder or anyone who distributes anything cannabis can sell their products there to the customers with ease. BoG has its on profile/store for you to purchase GGG seeds and they're the only ones who has most of the lines in stock except for new releases. There are a few good breeders over there but there aint enough to supply everyones seed needs. Bodhi is a member there but he doesn't vend the seeds there but the site owner is thinking of purchasing the beans from him to make them available for everyone over there. Great place to be but needs more top breeders so most of the people over there which are european can access the great genetics we have. Also a great place for up and coming breeders to get their business started without being robbed blind by the major seed banks. If you looking for Gage gear The Greenpool is the place


BOG? Is this Bushy Old Grower that has his own seed line, or a different BOG?

Sounds like a cool place! Gonna have to check it out...


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

@genuity you should think about vending some of your crosses at Greenpool. You've def shown you have an amazing eye for breeding and I know lots of us over here will support you. Think about it bro


----------



## fieldhand (Feb 17, 2015)

The greenpool is not taking the place of BOG, just saw news from GGG that they are working on improving and bringing BOG back.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> BOG? Is this Bushy Old Grower that has his own seed line, or a different BOG?
> 
> Sounds like a cool place! Gonna have to check it out...


lol naw Bank Of Gage lol  but BOG should vend his seeds over there too. I know lots of the Europeans on Greenpool would love to get his gear.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> its all good,cuz you know I was messn with you first about and mad Hamish love affair.and I never used the fag word.fag!!haha lol well ive got my ggg keepers now im looking for a Bodhi keeper between lemon penetration and larry lotus,but none of the lotus have popped yet;(
> pees


you should see him in my favorite red dress. Saucy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> The greenpool is not taking the place of BOG, just saw news from GGG that they are working on improving and bringing BOG back.


Greenpool is just the forum BoG is good but I think they do much better business through Greenpool but if they get the regular BoG site back going then thats good cus thats where most people used to go to get GGG gear


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Greenpool is just the forum BoG is good but I think they do much better business through Greenpool but if they get the regular BoG site back going then thats good cus thats where most people used to go to get GGG gear


For myself sending cash by the mail not my thing at least i can pay with my credit card unless they make a online paiement i will stick on greenpool


----------



## fieldhand (Feb 17, 2015)

Greenpool is more than just a forum. They may not directly ship stuff but they manage the payment process and they give the platform for actually listing items. Thats more than the typical forum. Anyway it doesnt matter, from what i have heard BOG will keep listing thru greenpool and get their own website up again. To each his own, i too am not a huge fan of sending cash but i actually prefer BOGs way of dropping new stuff, you dont mess with entering payment details you just click and pay later for what you get. Its great for hot drops. Also they haven't brought out the goody good limited or new releases to GP and im thinking that might still happen thru BOGs own site but time will tell. 
Right now GGG has a bunch of excellent strains on GP that you won't find in stock elsewhere. They even have Talisman and Peacemaker which werent around for long when those dropped, plus lemon puff, grapestom og, etc. GP is a good and unique place. Im a premium member. But for each his own and i personally hope that the real BOG site getz back up and running soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Greenpool is more than just a forum. They may not directly ship stuff but they manage the payment process and they give the platform for actually listing items. Thats more than the typical forum. Anyway it doesnt matter, from what i have heard BOG will keep listing thru greenpool and get their own website up again. To each his own, i too am not a huge fan of sending cash but i actually prefer BOGs way of dropping new stuff, you dont mess with entering payment details you just click and pay later for what you get. Its great for hot drops. Also they haven't brought out the goody good limited or new releases to GP and im thinking that might still happen thru BOGs own site but time will tell.
> Right now GGG has a bunch of excellent strains on GP that you won't find in stock elsewhere. They even have Talisman and Peacemaker which werent around for long when those dropped, plus lemon puff, grapestom og, etc. GP is a good and unique place. Im a premium member. But for each his own and i personally hope that the real BOG site getz back up and running soon.


Oh yea mos def. I wasn't trying to make it seem like it was just a forum cus from my post explaining what Greenpool is to st0w you can see that I know it's more than just a forum. It's the only forum that allows anybody to be able to distribute cannabis products and I love that. I'm a premium member too and I love it over there but I never dealt with the regular BoG site so I don't how they work but I know I def don't wanna send cash. The setup at Greenpool is perfect imho but it's good that they'll be up and running again as I'm sure lots of people don't know about Greenpool and are like you and would rather deal with them through their site


----------



## fieldhand (Feb 17, 2015)

All good bro, no disagreement from my side. Im glad to hear your a premium member, i think investing a little into it is well worth it given the unique model they are trying to develop. For all its warts and blemishes i still miss good old BOG though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> All good bro, no disagreement from my side. Im glad to hear your a premium member, i think investing a little into it is well worth it given the unique model they are trying to develop. For all its warts and blemishes i still miss good old BOG though.


None taken bro I wasn't trying to disrespect you either. Yea I'm glad to be a premium member over there as it does offer a lot that another forum can't offer. Way better than the membership Logic is offering over at the farm. Straight up robbery is all I can say. He's charging $1000 for his yearly membership and the perks are free shipping on all bean orders, free resends on seeds snagged by customs and able to make preorders on new drops. Now yall tell me is that robbing the community or what? Get fuckin real whoever pays that is a fool fareal at least with a $43 premium membership over at Greenpool I get two free packs of seeds those are worth the price of the membership. Just sad and that's why I will never make an order for beans over there even tho they have stuff I want


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 17, 2015)

so i finally pulled down gg1, and while the other 3 strains all pulled roughly 2 full quart mason jars, she pulled almost 2 full gallon zip lock bags in the same conditions/pot sizes etc...to top it off GG3 has been everyones fav smoke over here, even tho that one was kinda lighter on the yield...so i gotta say Im sold on gage greens gear lol. one of my testers was so geeked out about gg3 he was trying to talk me into selling it all to him b4 i even had a chance to try it myself lol. (had to turn him down) css is one of his fav. smokes and he said hands down he preferred the not even cured gg3...prob shoulda kept one of her clones in veg but i still have like 8 Colombian gold beans left to pop so Theres bound to be something similar in tht pack with any luck...



sorry bout the runon jumbled sentences, on the phone...


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2015)

Now that's a hell of a good representation,happy you are happy...

To get a nice harvest,with what sounds like some very good nug....out of some bastard seeds..


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 17, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> so i finally pulled down gg1, and while the other 3 strains all pulled roughly 2 full quart mason jars, she pulled almost 2 full gallon zip lock bags in the same conditions/pot sizes etc...to top it off GG3 has been everyones fav smoke over here, even tho that one was kinda lighter on the yield...so i gotta say Im sold on gage greens gear lol. one of my testers was so geeked out about gg3 he was trying to talk me into selling it all to him b4 i even had a chance to try it myself lol. (had to turn him down) css is one of his fav. smokes and he said hands down he preferred the not even cured gg3...prob shoulda kept one of her clones in veg but i still have like 8 Colombian gold beans left to pop so Theres bound to be something similar in tht pack with any luck...
> 
> View attachment 3353648
> 
> sorry bout the runon jumbled sentences, on the phone...


Can we get some bud shots please? Good lighting as well please. Thank you and grats.


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Can we get some bud shots please? Good lighting as well please. Thank you and grats.


pardon the rough trIm jobs lol. cut off all the foxtailing on gg1 n threw it n w/ the trim

gg1:
 

gg3:
 

sba nugs were dense as fuck:


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> you should see him in my favorite red dress. Saucy.


You have a red dress? Why does that not surprise me.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 17, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> pardon the rough trIm jobs lol. cut off all the foxtailing on gg1 n threw it n w/ the trim
> 
> gg1:
> View attachment 3353753
> ...


wow those are nice sparkling like diamonds grats!


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 17, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> wow those are nice sparkling like diamonds grats!


thanks man..90% genetics 10% beginners luck


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> so i finally pulled down gg1, and while the other 3 strains all pulled roughly 2 full quart mason jars, she pulled almost 2 full gallon zip lock bags in the same conditions/pot sizes etc...to top it off GG3 has been everyones fav smoke over here, even tho that one was kinda lighter on the yield...so i gotta say Im sold on gage greens gear lol. one of my testers was so geeked out about gg3 he was trying to talk me into selling it all to him b4 i even had a chance to try it myself lol. (had to turn him down) css is one of his fav. smokes and he said hands down he preferred the not even cured gg3...prob shoulda kept one of her clones in veg but i still have like 8 Colombian gold beans left to pop so Theres bound to be something similar in tht pack with any luck...
> 
> View attachment 3353648
> 
> sorry bout the runon jumbled sentences, on the phone...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2015)

I keep on saying it but the Bastards are the best deal in seeds on this planet. Seen nothing but dank come from them, and fat yields.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I keep on saying it but the Bastards are the best deal in seeds on this planet. Seen nothing but dank come from them, and fat yields.


Next seed germ I do,I'm popping the free GGG 2010 mix bag


----------



## 2easy (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone know much about the grape stomper / aloha white widow male.

which traits he passes on etc?
Is he a proven stud yet?


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2015)

2easy said:


> Anyone know much about the grape stomper / aloha white widow male.
> 
> which traits he passes on etc?
> Is he a proven stud yet?


I got some (forum cut x GS/AWW) seeds,will put them down soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2015)

Cherry Puff x GSAWW is straight fire. Went through insane heat and not a single banana.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cherry Puff x GSAWW is straight fire. Went through insane heat and not a single banana.


Man I want that cherry puff bad I never can find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Man I want that cherry puff bad I never can find it in stock anywhere.


If you find a pack I'd grab it....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> You have a red dress? Why does that not surprise me.


Because you know me so well darling. Mwah.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Man I want that cherry puff bad I never can find it in stock anywhere.


[email protected] pie is doing a test grow of cherry puff 80 x Joseph

They are looking very good...


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Because you know me so well darling. Mwah.




LOLOLOLOL. Daybreaker.... Guess ya got us.

And Mad..... I prefer your blue dress. It really brings out your scrotum.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> [email protected] pie is doing a test grow of cherry puff 80 x Joseph
> 
> They are looking very good...


A Jo BX should have a lot of OG characteristics with the sweet hints from Cherry Pie and Jo. Yields should be def big


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

what was the cherry puff 80 selected for? i like the cherry puff i found, cant wait to run the f2s...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2015)

Muahahahaha... back to winter configuration. Holy crap I love it. Can't work in there without shades and a cap no way lol. All pics total wash out. Some more Cherry AK x Jo and some PKOG x GSOG hitting flower to celebrate. So friggin happy


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

Man these daybreakers are hugemungous , freaking almost 7 foot tall and finally one of them is developing a bit of a chemdawg scent to it, and surpisingly it is the biggest one so the chemdawg cut they used must have been a huge plant. The JO OG Dominate one is slightly shorter and smells more sweet and planty not my choice then I have one that appears to be a cross smells mostly like JO OG but more chem structure (shit is big).


----------



## Torch1 (Feb 20, 2015)

CharityOG 31days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> CharityOG 31days 12:12
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


How is she smelling for ya?

I found some nice orange scented nugs,tastes was like ocean air...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

SALTY?^^


----------



## Torch1 (Feb 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> How is she smelling for ya?
> 
> I found some nice orange scented nugs,tastes was like ocean air...


running a couple of different scents in the garden, so is a little hard to pin down-- what I get @tm is a slight tart/citrus w/ a hearty underlying greasy fuel smell...
Smokes like a champ, smooth medicine for sure... heavy on a lot of heads here-- peppery smooth inhale, not much sweet-- a Lil tart sour on the exhale... delicious after taste keeps ya salivating for more... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> SALTY?^^


still?


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> SALTY?^^


Like a breeze,fresh off the ocean shoreside....faint,but you can taste it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

ok interesting!when i smell that ocean air its like salty ocean water.


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ok interesting!when i smell that ocean air its like salty ocean water.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

ugh im serious bout the salty air. i live next to an ocean. whatever.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

if i was salty you think hes replying? lol


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if i was salty you think hes replying? lol


just fuckin' around...last time I saw you guys talking it wasn't a friendly chat


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> just fuckin' around...last time I saw you guys talking it wasn't a friendly chat


hate? aint got time for that....


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 20, 2015)

GG 3 Clone starting to frost up:


soil is a liiittle bit hot, but she'll ride it out alright.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 20, 2015)

is that golden gage?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

Cherry Puff 80 x GSAWW: Strawberries, mango, blue skittles, and whisky shit you not. Smells so strong it chokes me up no kidding. What madness is this?! First time I say this in almost two years but INSANE FUCKiNg FROST drippingnoff each fan leaf even. Haven't been bowled over like this in a long time. Everything else looks like mids in comparison. And watching some Jo crosses do their thang, made up my mind on him: My second favorite daddy after Appalachia. Yields, frost, beautiful smells, predictable growth and structure, very cool poppa.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> running a couple of different scents in the garden, so is a little hard to pin down-- what I get @tm is a slight tart/citrus w/ a hearty underlying greasy fuel smell...
> Smokes like a champ, smooth medicine for sure... heavy on a lot of heads here-- peppery smooth inhale, not much sweet-- a Lil tart sour on the exhale... delicious after taste keeps ya salivating for more...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Tart peppery herb? That sounds fantastic!


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 21, 2015)

Good idea I like it!


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a plant named Professor X and it smells like a menthol mint. Also has the most odd leaf deformity never seen anything like it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2015)

Hell that is weird. You might want to up can/ get some magnesium in them pots.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a plant named Professor X and it smells like a menthol mint. Also has the most odd leaf deformity never seen anything like it.View attachment 3356274


Lookin good, like hamish said throw some mag in there, little epsom salt works wonders.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Lookin good, like hamish said throw some mag in there, little epsom salt works wonders.


Hahaha and a little means a tsp per gallon. I must be the only person ever that has killed a plant with epsom salts. Baaaaaack in the day. I just dropped a hand full in the pot. Rough.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hahaha and a little means a tsp per gallon. I must be the only person ever that has killed a plant with epsom salts. Baaaaaack in the day. I just dropped a hand full in the pot. Rough.


lol ok thanks will do, gotta find some first I don't have any right now.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hahaha and a little means a tsp per gallon. I must be the only person ever that has killed a plant with epsom salts. Baaaaaack in the day. I just dropped a hand full in the pot. Rough.


I must say i also killed a plant with epsom salt lol


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hahaha and a little means a tsp per gallon. I must be the only person ever that has killed a plant with epsom salts. Baaaaaack in the day. I just dropped a hand full in the pot. Rough.


shit man I just do a couple scoops I think 2 tablespoons for about 4 or 5 gallons, hasn't killed them yet LOLOL. I hope I don't kill one with salt I would probably cry myself to sleep.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> shit man I just do a couple scoops I think 2 tablespoons for about 4 or 5 gallons, hasn't killed them yet LOLOL. I hope I don't kill one with salt I would probably cry myself to sleep.


Your still using just about the same amount Hamish recommended to use. You shouldn't kill any using that amount.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2015)

*Cherry puff x Joseph @ 44 days

     *


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow.....I'm in love

Your growing is top notch...


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Cherry puff x Joseph @ 44 days
> 
> View attachment 3357069 View attachment 3357070 View attachment 3357072 View attachment 3357073 View attachment 3357074 *


All I can say is stunning!!!! Looks like its some nice yielding frosty phenos in there. Def see some different phenos in there. All look super frosty. What they smelling like? This Jo BX is gonna be a big hit


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

Pie + Jo = pure magic


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Pie + Jo = pure magic


Cherry Puff(Pie x Jo) x Jo = Double pure magic


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Cherry puff x Joseph @ 44 days
> 
> View attachment 3357069 View attachment 3357070 View attachment 3357072 View attachment 3357073 View attachment 3357074 *


Love the way you maximize your space too. Nothing but buds using up every bit of light.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys! It means alot.

Cherri Jo #1 has a very overpowering sweet tart cherry smell. Just fruit all day everyday with her.

the other girls have fruit/perfume/rubber type scents.

Cherry 1 you can literally sniff her like a rose and be completely overtaken with the fruity candy aroma.

The other girls I have to do a thumb rub.

Very even canopy throughout flower. They were only rotated after I topped for eight.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2015)

@Flaming Pie you deserve every compliment.....

I'll take all Jo crosses..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

Same here. Joseph is the MAN.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 23, 2015)

I have grown enough jo crosses now.
I dont particularly like the mm4* male.
im really excited to see what this new gs x aww male is all about.
and why arent they using the chemdawg og male more. Man did I love sun maiden and I have to tell you im grabbing a pack of that purple mr nice x chemdawg og even if it is risky I reckon there is guaranteed fire in those packs. That male kills


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2015)

2easy said:


> I have grown enough jo crosses now.
> I dont particularly like the mm4* male.
> im really excited to see what this new gs x aww male is all about.
> and why arent they using the chemdawg og male more. Man did I love sun maiden and I have to tell you im grabbing a pack of that purple mr nice x chemdawg og even if it is risky I reckon there is guaranteed fire in those packs. That male kills


You damn right about that mr.majestic......pure fire

They do use him(chemdawg og),we'll used him in a lot of crosses...back in the day.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 23, 2015)

you sold me gen im getting them for sure. could you describe the smells etc for me at all and the high?


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2015)

2easy said:


> you sold me gen im getting them for sure. could you describe the smells etc for me at all and the high?


*[quote*="genuity"]1. What hybrid did you test?
purple mr.nice x chemdawg og
2. Germ Rate: ___/___
9 out of 12
3. Vegetative Growth Impressions: (Vigor, growth structure, etc.)
i like the veg of these,very hardy plants,i think they had more indica growth in veg.
4. Flower Growth Impressions: (Stretch, flowering time, etc.)
i put all 7 plants in 12/12 at 1ft tall,5 ended up at 2ft,and on>>chem pheno(herm)but im keeping her around,to see about that.she got up to 3ft,with loads of fruity pebble smelling buds...she was going purp to,more work on her,ill be good.
ill go see how long i let them go,but i think i was in the 9-10 week mark.
5. Finished Product Impressions: (Smell, taste, effects, etc.)
fruity f-ing pebbles...haha,no shit.
very nice taste to,thats when the chem kicks in,i think.....ill see what phate says  
6. Would you recommend this strain to someone else? And, would you grow this strain again?
yep,i would recomend this strain to anyone,id make sure to tell them,[to grow at your own risk],but if you do not mind a few nanas,which may be due to me..  ,then thiis strain is just fine.
and yep i got clones of most of them,and i plan i growing them in full 5gal root pots,yep,they are that dam good
7. Miscellaneous: (Please list any problems, observations, or comments)
had a boy show female parts.[/*quote*]


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> *[quote*="genuity"]1. What hybrid did you test?
> purple mr.nice x chemdawg og
> 2. Germ Rate: ___/___
> 9 out of 12
> ...


Please @genuity tell me you kept that male that turned into a female. I hope so cus that's like the Holy Grail of males. Everything bred with a male turned female will produce females seeds.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

2easy said:


> I have grown enough jo crosses now.
> I dont particularly like the mm4* male.
> im really excited to see what this new gs x aww male is all about.
> and why arent they using the chemdawg og male more. Man did I love sun maiden and I have to tell you im grabbing a pack of that purple mr nice x chemdawg og even if it is risky I reckon there is guaranteed fire in those packs. That male kills


I think it will still take me a bit to get tired of Jo. I missed out on a lot of the Gage classics, Sun Maiden being one of them. Took me a while to learn once packs are sold out they don't come back. Many times I wanted to kick mymown nuts in for snoozing.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2015)

SUCCESS!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> SUCCESS!!!


Waiting on mines from Ste now. Any day and they should be at my door Strawberry Daiquiri(KKSC x The White f x Tres Stardawg m) and Trainwreck x Gooey. Very excited about both of them. Was also bless some FPOG f4 from a member over there too. Can't wait to see what's up with those.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think it will still take me a bit to get tired of Jo. I missed out on a lot of the Gage classics, Sun Maiden being one of them. Took me a while to learn once packs are sold out they don't come back. Many times I wanted to kick mymown nuts in for snoozing.


I snoozed on so many packs of their gear when I wasn't growing. Hated to see great genetics slip away like that. I guess I was always thinking they would keep making the beans but everyone wants something new and the next best thing so they move on but I think certain strains should always be in stock no matter what.


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Please @genuity tell me you kept that male that turned into a female. I hope so cus that's like the Holy Grail of males. Everything bred with a male turned female will produce females seeds.


No,but I did hit a few of them mr.majestic plants with some royal flush pollen......
Mr.majestic x Royal flush=Black dynamite 

Mr.majestic(purple mr.nice x chemdawg og)

Royal flush(chemdawg og x Jo og)


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> No,but I did hit a few of them mr.majestic plants with some royal flush pollen......
> Mr.majestic x Royal flush=Black dynamite
> 
> Mr.majestic(purple mr.nice x chemdawg og)
> ...


Awww man damn I was hoping you did. Dont know of anybody who's had this before so when I saw you said you had one I just knew you kept it. I may have to get a pack of these to see if theres another one of those in there.

That Black Dynamite sounds amazing. Im sure you got some fire in those. You grown any out yet?


----------



## ayr0n (Feb 24, 2015)

2easy said:


> is that golden gage?


my bad missed your post - not sure what it is really. From the colombian gold bastard series, dubbed GG3 for sorting purposes/keeping the clones str8 lol, but tbh I don't even know what strains were used in the the 'open pollination' to make those packs.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> my bad missed your post - not sure what it is really. From the colombian gold bastard series, dubbed GG3 for sorting purposes/keeping the clones str8 lol, but tbh I don't even know what strains were used in the the 'open pollination' to make those packs.



Between now and then, we do have some exciting things coming out like the Bastards series which features seeds with one select female and a group of select Gage Green Genetics males (OG, Chem OG, Mendo Montage, Purple Elephant OG, Grande Supremo, Anesthesia, Inferno Haze, Chemdawg Sour Diesel, Colombian Black/Colombian Gold, Willie Nelson)

Few that are being released:
Colombian Black
Colombian Gold
Underdog Chemdawg Sour Diesel
Old School Afghan Haze
etc...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2015)

i am a huge fan of mendo montage, scrumptious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am a huge fan of mendo montage, scrumptious.


Sure hope you snagged aome Giant Steps...


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

So the testers that were slightly suspect because of "low yields" (which turned out fine actually) are now stacking like totem poles on the first clone run. Same exact environment (except my bulbs could use a change).

Something I will never quite understand. I ain't mad atcha though.

The forum x ss chem king #1 I kept will be around for a long time. Shit is a perfect chem/cookie cross but yields like the chem4. BOOOOOm.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 25, 2015)

i got a lil something something in the works, it just might be some headwrecker x (GS x AWW). something i was supposed to test for M4k a long while ago but due to unforeseen circumstances i couldnt.

i havnt seen any other tests of these so i figured now that im back in action these would be a good place to start. i am down scaled these days so im not popping a whole pack but some is better then none. i have notified M4k of what's up but havnt heard back yet. 

oh and for gen and hamish you will probably remember me as Prettybuds over at GGG  havnt grown anything for about a year. but really happy to be back growing


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> i got a lil something something in the works, it just might be some headwrecker x (GS x AWW). something i was supposed to test for M4k a long while ago but due to unforeseen circumstances i couldnt.
> 
> i havnt seen any other tests of these so i figured now that im back in action these would be a good place to start. i am down scaled these days so im not popping a whole pack but some is better then none. i have notified M4k of what's up but havnt heard back yet.
> 
> oh and for gen and hamish you will probably remember me as Prettybuds over at GGG  havnt grown anything for about a year. but really happy to be back growing


Well happy to have you hear with us,m4k and them is super busy.....


----------



## 2easy (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah i gathered as much. it seems the ggg forums have lost a lot of momentum too. thats a shame. 

i wont be testing aymore i just dont have the space or time, im only growing out the hw x (gs x aww) because i had them at hand and i still felt i owed the guys that much. doesnt mean i wont be growing gage strains anymore, i assure you i will but testing just isnt viable for me in my current situation


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

Non tester run...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> i got a lil something something in the works, it just might be some headwrecker x (GS x AWW). something i was supposed to test for M4k a long while ago but due to unforeseen circumstances i couldnt.
> 
> i havnt seen any other tests of these so i figured now that im back in action these would be a good place to start. i am down scaled these days so im not popping a whole pack but some is better then none. i have notified M4k of what's up but havnt heard back yet.
> 
> oh and for gen and hamish you will probably remember me as Prettybuds over at GGG  havnt grown anything for about a year. but really happy to be back growing


Well hey there! I was looking you up on the Gage forum only last week. Yup, I feel like I need to fly over and go give m4k a fright in person myself... he has been stretching himselfma little thin I think, very hard to connect with these days, I promise he isn't ignoring you... Headwrecker x GSAWW sounds epic, they will get BIG in flower. Was your last run the Dream Beaver still? That was an epic one. Quite a wicked little rig you have I was waaaaaaay impressed with your pull. Good to see you around, welcome to the Gauntlet, gets a little rougher in here than the Gage forum lol...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Non tester run...
> View attachment 3359192


Is that a venus fly trap you got mixed in there?

That would actually be a great companion plant to have in the garden.... esspecially if you have gnats or other pests buzzing around. Is it easy to care for?


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that a venus fly trap you got mixed in there?
> 
> That would actually be a great companion plant to have in the garden.... esspecially if you have gnats or other pests buzzing around. Is it easy to care for?


Very easy to grow,ima start feeding them freeze dried meal worms,that I'll rehydrate at feeding time...

I think for the flying pest,sundews would work way better..
Ima try some.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

1 sundews per 15gal LOS pot.....maybe less.

 

It's all kinds of them..


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> 1 sundews per 15gal LOS pot.....maybe less.
> 
> View attachment 3359245
> 
> It's all kinds of them..


Nice do you plant in the container or just grow it near your plants? Always see the carnivorous plants at the hydro shop and think they look cool and wanna grab one, but I always thought of them like carnival goldfish. Cool for a week then they die, but if you say theycgrow easy might get a few since they arent expensive


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice do you plant in the container or just grow it near your plants? Always see the carnivorous plants at the hydro shop and think they look cool and wanna grab one, but I always thought of them like carnival goldfish. Cool for a week then they die, but if you say theycgrow easy might get a few since they arent expensive


I was going to leave them in the lil pots they come in,dig a hole in the LOS pot,and set the plant right in it,pot and all.

 
 

^^^like them kind,I'd just set the whole thing in my LOS pot...
The sundews,I think would thrive in a soil grow,with the pest and all...more so,for the gnats.

The Venus flytrap,she will have to be had feeding,nothing big enough to really trigger it's spikes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was going to leave them in the lil pots they come in,dig a hole in the LOS pot,and set the plant right in it,pot and all.
> 
> View attachment 3359256
> View attachment 3359258
> ...


Well ain't that a cool lookin plant! Never heard of them before. Things got trichomes on it. You gonna roll one of them up and smoke it aren't you? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2015)

i saw that same shit on netflix like a month ago. shits awesome n love the red trichs. love me some carnivorous plants too. bought a kit but the seeds were gone, bastards!


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was going to leave them in the lil pots they come in,dig a hole in the LOS pot,and set the plant right in it,pot and all.
> 
> View attachment 3359256
> View attachment 3359258
> ...


I need one of those and a Mexican butterwart those things eat the hell outta some fungus gnats.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 25, 2015)

dont worry i know M4k isnt ignoring me. i just hope he isnt spreading himself too thin.

that is basically what brought me down, just taking on too much and spreading myself too thin. my business really took off and i kept taking on more and more work, which meant tons of travel and long hrs. on top of that due to being a tester for gage i was pushing my garden larger than i ever intended, i kept finding cuts i didnt want to lose so i was struggling to maintain mother plants on top of all that. eventually i just couldnt keep up and something had to give. i think i had somewhat of a nervous breakdown.

a tolerance break and a skiiing holiday later i was feeling good but i just couldnt bring myself to fire up my garden until now. im so glad i did.

as for the beaver yeah that was my last successful run, after that i ran a pack of cherry puff f2's which gave me all kinds of trouble. extremely finicky, slow growth, deformed plants and when i finally did hit flower i had herms everywhere. i dont know if it was a bad batch or if it was just a result of where my head was at at the time but that was it for me that was the nail in my coffin. growing had become a chore instead of something i enjoyed.

anyway im back now and i have completely changed things up. im now running a fairly automated hydro system. its only a 4 site system so no more testing but at least this way i can fit some growing into my busy schedule with minimal stress.

i built this new system which im fairly proud of its a hybrid undercurrent/drip feed system using 5gal buckets 



that was the day i first put it all together so theres nothing in it yet but it curently has 4 little seedlings in it doing very well, once they are big enough i will take cuts, then switch the system to flower to sex them. then i will remove the mothers and fill all 4 sites with female clones. its a bit of a pain running regs in a system like this but i checked out the fem market and there isnt much on offer so regs it is


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> anyway im back now and i have completely changed things up. im now running a fairly automated hydro system. its only a 4 site system so no more testing but at least this way i can fit some growing into my busy schedule with minimal stress.
> 
> i built this new system which im fairly proud of its a hybrid undercurrent/drip feed system using 5gal buckets
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking system. I find individual, unconnected buckets give flexibilty a connected system can;t, especially when removing out and replacing males.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> dont worry i know M4k isnt ignoring me. i just hope he isnt spreading himself too thin.
> 
> that is basically what brought me down, just taking on too much and spreading myself too thin. my business really took off and i kept taking on more and more work, which meant tons of travel and long hrs. on top of that due to being a tester for gage i was pushing my garden larger than i ever intended, i kept finding cuts i didnt want to lose so i was struggling to maintain mother plants on top of all that. eventually i just couldnt keep up and something had to give. i think i had somewhat of a nervous breakdown.
> 
> ...


Very nice, you are going to get some great results with that.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a nice looking system. I find individual, unconnected buckets give flexibilty a connected system can;t, especially when removing out and replacing males.


i agree. i used to mainly grow in coco for the flexibility it provided, however where im at in life at the moment, the simplicity of changing water once a week is the only thing that makes a grow even possible. i currently work an average of 14-16 hrs 5 days a week, its very draining. i need minimal work load in my garden. 

that said if this grow goes well i will be doubling the tent space and either increasing the size of this system or going back to coco in flood and drain tables. whichever way i go it will be automated. but i really want to be able to crack whole packs again. it just feels wrong not popping all those little gems.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> i agree. i used to mainly grow in coco for the flexibility it provided, however where im at in life at the moment, the simplicity of changing water once a week is the only thing that makes a grow even possible. i currently work an average of 14-16 hrs 5 days a week, its very draining. i need minimal work load in my garden.
> 
> that said if this grow goes well i will be doubling the tent space and either increasing the size of this system or going back to coco in flood and drain tables. whichever way i go it will be automated. but i really want to be able to crack whole packs again. it just feels wrong not popping all those little gems.


Love watching your grows,always very nice.

The 315lec is still rocking,i really enjoyed the run I did,ver be back in the flower room,in the summer.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a nice looking system. I find individual, unconnected buckets give flexibilty a connected system can;t, especially when removing out and replacing males.


Thats why those types of systems are best for clones or fem seeds. I would never run reg seeds in my recirculating system. Cant wait to run my system again. Gonna add another pot to it so it can be two plants


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

Few plants......


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

2easy said:


> dont worry i know M4k isnt ignoring me. i just hope he isnt spreading himself too thin.
> 
> that is basically what brought me down, just taking on too much and spreading myself too thin. my business really took off and i kept taking on more and more work, which meant tons of travel and long hrs. on top of that due to being a tester for gage i was pushing my garden larger than i ever intended, i kept finding cuts i didnt want to lose so i was struggling to maintain mother plants on top of all that. eventually i just couldnt keep up and something had to give. i think i had somewhat of a nervous breakdown.
> 
> ...


Getting cuts to you isn't going to work is it?... If you HAVE to go fems... Delicious seeds. Anything with the Critical+ male seems to get great reviews, and I had some of their Critical Sensi Star and it was great for the monster yield my mate got from them. Your plan should work just fine though. But clone off the moms and then flower them, raising fresh moms instead. You will have a much larger pull much faster, and if you keep a few clones per mother the next pass of cuts will be plenty more than you need. Fatest way to a good pull I say.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 26, 2015)

no trying to get cuts into australia would be asking for trouble.

its ok running regs in this system will only be a minor headache,


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Getting cuts to you isn't going to work is it?... If you HAVE to go fems... Delicious seeds. Anything with the Critical+ male seems to get great reviews, and I had some of their Critical Sensi Star and it was great for the monster yield my mate got from them. Your plan should work just fine though. But clone off the moms and then flower them, raising fresh moms instead. You will have a much larger pull much faster, and if you keep a few clones per mother the next pass of cuts will be plenty more than you need. Fatest way to a good pull I say.


Critical Super Silver Haze is a champion. I got a freebie of it growing right now the buds are gigantic and smell like fruit punch haze.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

2easy said:


> no trying to get cuts into australia would be asking for trouble.
> 
> its ok running regs in this system will only be a minor headache,


I know it is going to kick. All the best with this run!


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

Blackberry kush x GSOG 1&2


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Blackberry kush x GSOG 1&2
> 
> View attachment 3360128
> View attachment 3360129


Whadda ya know?.... I have some of these poppin as well


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm stalking you.......

Forum x chem king #1


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2015)

Man the BBK x GSOG are gonna be fire!!!! Hopefulky those do well for you guys cus would love to be able to get them!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

Head stash pheno.....aloha grapes
 
 
@5 weeks...ima have to run a table full(packed tight) to get any kind of yielding harvest.
Her nugs are just strong artificial grape flavoring...to the max


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2015)

their no slouch in the frost department that's for dam sure.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> their no slouch in the frost department that's for dam sure.


Yeah,within these next few weeks,I hope she packs on a lil more nug..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah my Salvation keeper looks like this in week five, takes ten to flower out but bro just doesn't stop stacking and swells right at the end. Brings the frost and the terps very early.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah my Salvation keeper looks like this in week five, takes ten to flower out but bro just doesn't stop stacking and swells right at the end. Brings the frost and the terps very early.


I'm thinking this is what's happening,I think they will get better.

Fireball f1 clone,soon to be on its way to GGG.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm thinking this is what's happening,I think they will get better.
> 
> Fireball f1 clone,soon to be on its way to GGG.....


that shits gonna make you famous bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm thinking this is what's happening,I think they will get better.
> 
> Fireball f1 clone,soon to be on its way to GGG.....


I have a feeling they'll go for a premium cost, too. Do you have any idea if BB plans to make it a + cost over their normal prices?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I am quite the bitch


We all know amos, we all know.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Aren't you tired of Amos bashing yet?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aren't you tired of Amos bashing yet?


He and pinky aka 'stache say they have the address of the Ponderosa. Said it came from you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> He and pinky aka 'stache say they have the address of the Ponderosa. Said it came from you.


LOL... now that is funny. I have some messages on Breedbay to forward you then mate looooool. Because apparently addresses get swopped for seed packs if you know the right mod... yeah bro I have info going back to when it started lmao... if any claims are made in my name, please do forward them along in PM. Thing about me is, I see all of life as a game of chess... and I play defensive right till my pieces are lined up... and I am a fox... tricky and elusive, and I usually bite right on the ass


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)

My daybreaker colas are fucking giant something is just not normal about these genetics top colas are so odd looking on 2 of the 3 , looking fluffy kinda but also filling in nicely so I don't know what to think about these yet. They are so gigantic too like 7 foot tall I am pretty proud of the size of these monsters.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos, need I remind you that Rollitup is one place that doesn't see posts from actual breeders... actual industry movers... like Bodhi said, he doesn't post here because last time he did he was trying to help a mother find high cbd meds for her kid, and he got warned off and his posts deleted. That's how they treat B. So unfortunately moderation has been pretty misguided around these parts and i refuse to let this site frustrate me. Try the ignore button. Damn bro, not seeing that half a hair cut... bliss. I view very few of his posts. Same with little two face,


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I have a feeling they'll go for a premium cost, too. Do you have any idea if BB plans to make it a + cost over their normal prices?


Same low price.....I'm sure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> My daybreaker colas are fucking giant something is just not normal about these genetics top colas are so odd looking on 2 of the 3 , looking fluffy kinda but also filling in nicely so I don't know what to think about these yet. They are so gigantic too like 7 foot tall I am pretty proud of the size of these monsters.


Third time mentioning the salvation... bro it looks pretty fluffy too, but it is FLESHY, fluffs out to huge piles, always too much for a joint really surprising. Sounds like you hit on some killer phenos.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Third time mentioning the salvation... bro it looks pretty fluffy too, but it is FLESHY, fluffs out to huge piles, always too much for a joint really surprising. Sounds like you hit on some killer phenos.


These beasts outgrew my 600w hps , they grew so tall the hps hood was too close from the ceiling to top of plants so I had to move them into the LED area now they are able to use the entire 7 foot tent.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing I could do about it,,,,,,,but I wish a motha chukka would try a use my name...I'd put they ass on blast....

People get banned and or kick off the site....cause they want everybody to know they bizz..

How hard is it,to just pm someone?
No,I want everybody to know Im bout to trade some beans...look at me...look at me...

Like I said,if a motha fucca try's to use my name,to help bash any member in pm....then come out front,and post the shit...

I can not stand "fuck boys"....

I'm a mod on this site,and when someone say they getting info from a mod,on this site...
I call bitch.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks to me,like you let them get out of hand.....

Is that one plant?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looks to me,like you let them get out of hand.....
> 
> Is that one plant?


I would not disagree with that statement, I did not know what to expect from these first time growing them, when I flowered them they were only like 10 inches tall. That is 3 plants


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would not disagree with that statement, I did not know what to expect from these first time growing them, when I flowered them they were only like 10 inches tall. That is 3 plants


Damn,them is big....

Only thing they needed was a net,most of the Jo crosses love nets.
Did you do any pinching?

Thank you for not taken that post,as some shit talking....


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn,them is big....
> 
> Only thing they needed was a net,most of the Jo crosses love nets.
> Did you do any pinching?
> ...


Kinda hard to explain about the pinching, I didn't pinch during veg , then they outgrew my HPS and I bent them onto two 3ft bamboo poles taped together and when I did they each got pinched accidently on the main colas, which I really attribute to them stopping vertical growth, at that point they were just growing so quickly it was too much. They also didn't get direct sunlight cause they had to be placed around my hps because they were too tall until I could move them into the led tent so this was quite a difficult grow. I also snapped a very thick side branch off one that was about 5-6 feet tall and girthy, these are very snappy plants they do not like being touched at all, if I had my way I would grow them each under a 1kw DE gavita with 20 foot tall ceilings, they could easily yield a few pounds each but I do not have that space. I had to back down on my nutrient schedule as well to slow them down too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 27, 2015)

mods trading seeds for addys is so grimey if its true. can i see some paperwork please!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... now that is funny.


It is, in fact.



Mad Hamish said:


> Amos, need I remind you that Rollitup is one place that doesn't see posts from actual breeders...


No reminder necessary. I never bought it for a second, MH - so don't worry. Keep reading.



genuity said:


> Nothing I could do about it,,,,,,,but I wish a motha chukka would try a use my name...I'd put they ass on blast....
> 
> 
> Like I said,if a motha fucca try's to use my name,to help bash any member in pm....then come out front,and post the shit...
> ...


Genuity knows, and you should also know, MH. No one has my address, People who have received beans from me know that _I insist _they have a safe mailing address away from their grow. Not one bean has ever been mailed directly to me, either - how *stupid* would that be?

I forwarded those to Genuity [ and you ] because you were being referenced as classless backstabbers. I thought you'd like to know. That's all it is.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3360759


 Nice setup bro. Looks nice and clean.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Nice setup bro. Looks nice and clean.


thank you


----------



## ovo (Feb 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> mods trading seeds for addys is so grimey if its true. can i see some paperwork please!


unsavory accusation, or is there a misunderstanding? could u please shed more light.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

So I joined greenpool the other day. They have quite a cew strains from ggg I wanna grab but for my first grab would you guys recommend golden gage, cornerstone, or gsog? I was leaning towards gsog because that always looks like fire but cornerstone and golden gage look just as nice....


----------



## v.s one (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I joined greenpool the other day. They have quite a cew strains from ggg I wanna grab but for my first grab would you guys recommend golden gage, cornerstone, or gsog? I was leaning towards gsog because that always looks like fire but cornerstone and golden gage look just as nice....


 I tried to get on the site a couple weeks ago but I couldn't but now that I know they have gsog. I'm going to give them a second chance. I would go with what is always sold out and might not be available. Decisions


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I joined greenpool the other day. They have quite a cew strains from ggg I wanna grab but for my first grab would you guys recommend golden gage, cornerstone, or gsog? I was leaning towards gsog because that always looks like fire but cornerstone and golden gage look just as nice....


That GSOG is fucking legit bro, watch for male parts, I shitted all over it while it was growing but the final product made me do a 180 on that quick. Think it's the Chemdog? Seen someone mention Chemdawg has a tendency to throw a ball sack at the base of a node and when picked off they don't come back? I'm sure someone can correct me if I am wrong on that one.

Had two I thought were males, flowered out and they were full females of some damn nice potent smoke. Low yielders I'd say. Nice night time head stash, the smoke was a bit strong for the day time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Head stash pheno.....aloha grapes
> View attachment 3360260
> View attachment 3360261
> @5 weeks...ima have to run a table full(packed tight) to get any kind of yielding harvest.
> Her nugs are just strong artificial grape flavoring...to the max


That pheno is insanely potent tho. So that bud goes farther.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2015)

my cherry Jo is super close to being done. So ill be posting some pretty bud shots soon.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 27, 2015)

i am growing Golden Gage now, 30 days in.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am growing Golden Gage now, 30 days in.


Pics? I'm interested in seeing what phenos golden goat puts out. Good luck on your grow.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I tried to get on the site a couple weeks ago but I couldn't but now that I know they have gsog. I'm going to give them a second chance. I would go with what is always sold out and might not be available. Decisions


I like the sites interface more than rius new setup, they just dont habe as much traffic as over here. 
I was surprised to see it but since bank of gage us on there might see some stuff there you might not in tude and others.
I think I am gonna grab that gsog, maybe the aww x gsog to run with it as well (cant remember if they had that one atm).


----------



## 2easy (Feb 27, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am growing Golden Gage now, 30 days in.


pics please


----------



## 2easy (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I like the sites interface more than rius new setup, they just dont habe as much traffic as over here.
> I was surprised to see it but since bank of gage us on there might see some stuff there you might not in tude and others.
> I think I am gonna grab that gsog, maybe the aww x gsog to run with it as well (cant remember if they had that one atm).


those that are there are all pretty legit though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> mods trading seeds for addys is so grimey if its true. can i see some paperwork please!


I have spoken to many mods, Sunni, Potroast, April, etc. They are hard liners. I do not see any of them, and I do mean that sincerely, in any way jeopardising their sites security in this way. It is running the risk of international charges with countries with extradition treaties to be very insanely frank. Hence, the word 'apparently'. You are one to talk with your fake profiles two face btw, don't think I didn't see strait through that. Anyhow, to be clear, Bushybush aka Break aka Mr Mustache made the claim that got Amos' addy off a mod for a pack of seeds. Amos, if you live in a wet, miserable area, this is unfortunately true. I set about trying to confirm this by pretending I want to send Amos a prank present. He was clever enou not to forward that. My history as a moderator/administrator on the web is a long one. I know how deeply the site owners will appreciate this evidence. Seeing as my move has been spotted I might as well play this one card open. Pawn to a4. Your move. EDIT: if m4k denounces our friendship for having introduced him and Bushy, it is no less than I deserve, for life. I brought shame onto his house. Unforgivable.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

I suggest that little children should now put away that box of matches.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... now that is funny. I have some messages on Breedbay to forward you then mate looooool. Because apparently addresses get swopped for seed packs if you know the right mod... yeah bro I have info going back to when it started lmao... if any claims are made in my name, please do forward them along in PM. Thing about me is, I see all of life as a game of chess... and I play defensive right till my pieces are lined up... and I am a fox... tricky and elusive, and I usually bite right on the ass


if video games have taught me one thing, if you are constantly encountering enemies your headed in the right direction


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pics? I'm interested in seeing what phenos golden goat puts out. Good luck on your grow.


after seeing shots of others, i am hesitate to put these up, as a grower i am no where near the level of this thread 

this is after 10 days i think






now






open to suggestions from the crowd? so far only 1 full nute feeding on the 21st, what do your trained eyes see?


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2015)

hard to see anything under HPS. and dont worry everyone starts somewhere and the likes of gen and MH are pretty high yard sticks to be comparing yourself too anyway. just stick around and soak up all you can


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> after seeing shots of others, i am hesitate to put these up, as a grower i am no where near the level of this thread
> 
> this is after 10 days i think
> 
> ...


I see nice healthy plants. Like someone said hard to see anything under hps but from what I see look like your on your way to something successful. Keep it up bro


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2015)

Hell yeah,looking like very happy plants,with a very nice grower to take care of them...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> to be clear, Bushybush aka Break aka Mr Mustache made the claim that got Amos' addy off a mod for a pack of seeds. Amos, if you live in a wet, miserable area, this is unfortunately true. I set about trying to confirm this by pretending I want to send Amos a prank present.
> 
> .


I don't mind you at all these days, MH. 

I forgive you for that incredibly transparent offer to send me some 'cheese' work straight from m4k !! Wow.........what an offer ! I'm shocked ........shocked, I tell ya...to find out now it was a 'prank' in cahoots w/ your old buddy brek - the one you bemoaned when he was banned - like King Arthur has done this time. Someone wipe away those tears !

Just so you know.....that tactic is done all the time. Why, just recently, a skating chimp offered to send me 'choice cuttings' straight from Michigan - a couple of days after accusing me of trading Bodhi testers, then resorting to the usual 'redneck', 'racist' fallback posts that all the losers fall back to.  So....don't feel alone, MH.

Man.... I mean......you cats are SOOOOOOO devious !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't mind you at all these days, MH.
> 
> I forgive you for that incredibly transparent offer to send me some 'cheese' work straight from m4k !! Wow.........what an offer ! I'm shocked ........shocked, I tell ya...to find out now it was a 'prank' in cahoots w/ your old buddy brek - the one you bemoaned when he was banned - like King Arthur has done this time. Someone wipe away those tears !
> 
> ...


actually... the cheese cross offer is for real and still stands. He truly does need fellas that know cheese crosses to test some, and they will be ready to go out soon as far as I recall. Nah I tried to get your add off Stache to see if it was BS or not. Cost a fuktonne to send stuff to the states bro. Like thirty of your dollars for a decent service on a very small box, not even shirt size. Anyway, I never had a problem with you dude. I was pissed off at shit in real life and got carried away. Treated you like a box of text and not a person. My bad, I am watching that these days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

2easy said:


> if video games have taught me one thing, if you are constantly encountering enemies your headed in the right direction


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2015)

2easy said:


> if video games have taught me one thing, if you are constantly encountering enemies your headed in the right direction


Brilliant !


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> after seeing shots of others, i am hesitate to put these up, as a grower i am no where near the level of this thread
> 
> this is after 10 days i think
> 
> ...


Those look nothing like golden goat. They look very pretty tho please keep us updated. The only one that I see there that MIGHT be somewhat golden goat is that one in the back that's way more sativa looking. Golden goat is a very thin sativa leaf wise, it is not a short squat plant it is a longer lanky plant with sativa leafs. It does not stretch a lot when put into flower you may double in size but it makes very large buds that are very dense and tastey. I hope you get a GG pheno the smell will be of lemon lime haze. I have a golden goat clone under my 600w super blue MH light right now if you need a reference picture I can provide one send me a private message if interested.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2015)

12/12 Day 50 Cherry Jo ( Cherry puff x Joseph)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2015)

2easy said:


> if video games have taught me one thing, if you are constantly encountering enemies your headed in the right direction


Or you are standing still.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Those look nothing like golden goat. They look very pretty tho please keep us updated. The only one that I see there that MIGHT be somewhat golden goat is that one in the back that's way more sativa looking. Golden goat is a very thin sativa leaf wise, it is not a short squat plant it is a longer lanky plant with sativa leafs. It does not stretch a lot when put into flower you may double in size but it makes very large buds that are very dense and tastey. I hope you get a GG pheno the smell will be of lemon lime haze.


I was gonna say,it's golden goat x Jo...not just golden goat

You got some pics of your GG?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was gonna say,it's golden goat x Jo...not just golden goat
> 
> You got some pics of your GG?


Let me go take one.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's the real deal. See the structure of that gal? Much more sativa and not squat, long thin leafs.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

I will be crossing that with SinMint Cookies , Gorilla Glue #4 and possibly moonshine haze.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's the real deal. See the structure of that gal? Much more sativa and not squat, long thin leafs.
> View attachment 3361348


Now what would her seeds plants look like,if hit with a different male?

His plants still have yet to flower,the buds & effects may be all golden goat..

Just saying.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now what would her seeds plants look like,if hit with a different male?
> 
> His plants still have yet to flower,the buds & effects may be all golden goat..
> 
> Just saying.


Nah the structure is completely different this golden goat is a sativa; when you are good at cutting clones they turn out the same as seeds. My clones all have a main cola and look just like a seed. Only difference is no cotyledon. His will be more Joseph OG dominate apparently that strain really dominates its progeny.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah the structure is completely different this golden goat is a sativa when you are good at cutting clones they turn out the same as seeds. My clones all have a main cola and look just like a seed. Only difference is no cotyledon.


Not understanding.....

His plants are seeds,not clones....it's a cross of golden goat x Jo
Not just golden goat...

When I run clones,they are always better in all aspects,than the seed mom...

Are you saying its a fake golden goat? That GGG is using.
Or has the golden goat clone been overwhelmed by Jo...


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not understanding.....
> 
> His plants are seeds,not clones....it's a cross of golden goat x Jo
> Not just golden goat...
> ...


I'm saying it has been dominated by that Joseph OG, none of those look like the mother plant at all.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah the structure is completely different this golden goat is a sativa when you are good at cutting clones they turn out the same as seeds. My clones all have a main cola and look just like a seed. Only difference is no cotyledon. His will be more Joseph OG dominate apparently that strain really dominates its progeny.


Cutting clones a certain way has nothing to do with how a plant hit with a male will show its progeny. Yes we all know Jo is very dominate in crosses and you don't really see a lot of thin blade sativa traits on his plants but like gen said he hasn't even flowered them yet and they are still young so those traits could show more. I know Hamish raves about the cross being one of GGG best crosees ever so give them a chance.

Awesome Golden Goat clone too. Oh and another it's hard for clone to look like a seed plant cus if you take clone from side branching the nodes aren't perfect unless you clone the top of a seeded plant and then you would have to let the clone grow out pretty good to clone the top of the clone.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Cutting clones a certain way has nothing to do with how a plant hit with a male will show its progeny. Yes we all know Jo is very dominate in crosses and you don't really see a lot of thin blade sativa traits on his plants but like gen said he hasn't even flowered them yet and they are still young so those traits could show more. I know Hamish raves about the cross being one of GGG best crosees ever so give them a chance.
> 
> Awesome Golden Goat clone too. Oh and another it's hard for clone to look like a seed plant cus if you take clone from side branching the nodes aren't perfect unless you clone the top of a seeded plant and then you would have to let the clone grow out pretty good to clone the top of the clone.


Took the words right out of my mouth....


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Cutting clones a certain way has nothing to do with how a plant hit with a male will show its progeny. Yes we all know Jo is very dominate in crosses and you don't really see a lot of thin blade sativa traits on his plants but like gen said he hasn't even flowered them yet and they are still young so those traits could show more. I know Hamish raves about the cross being one of GGG best crosees ever so give them a chance.
> 
> Awesome Golden Goat clone too. Oh and another it's hard for clone to look like a seed plant cus if you take clone from side branching the nodes aren't perfect unless you clone the top of a seeded plant and then you would have to let the clone grow out pretty good to clone the top of the clone.


My clones are exactly like my seeds just faster to grow, its all in the techniques used when cutting not the place you take the clone from.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> My clones are exactly like my seeds just faster to grow, its all in the techniques used when cutting not the place you take the clone from.









You see how the nodes are perfect from the seed plant? You of course know what this looks like but what I'm saying is a each node the branching comes from both sides of the node perfectly. Your saying when you take your clones from anywhere of the seed plant it's gonna look like the pic I just posted for reference? Every clone that I've seen has the nodes where there on branch and then another node a lil big above the one below. They're never the same side by side like on seeded plant. Show me some clones like that if you have any. Would love to know how you cut them if they are like this cus this keep them symetrical and I like the way seed plants are structurally after being topped. Trains much easier. I'm waiting for branches on my clones now to catch up with the top nodes branches cus they're not symetrical like seed plants


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You see how the nodes are perfect from the seed plant? You of course know what this looks like but what I'm saying is a each node the branching comes from both sides of the node perfectly. Your saying when you take your clones from anywhere of the seed plant it's gonna look like the pic I just posted for reference? Every clone that I've seen has the nodes where there on branch and then another node a lil big above the one below. They're never the same side by side like on seeded plant. Show me some clones like that if you have any. Would love to know how you cut them if they are like this cus this keep them symetrical and I like the way seed plants are structurally after being topped. Trains much easier. I'm waiting for branches on my clones now to catch up with the top nodes branches cus they're not symetrical like seed plants


Alternating nodes are a sign of maturity , seed plants do it after they show sex. If you cut a clone of that plant before it showed maturity it would have lateral nodes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 28, 2015)

You guys should all read http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-Horticulture-Outdoor-Medical-Growers/dp/187882323X this book to learn about marijuana horticulture it will teach you a lot. I personally have read that and several other grow books and reference them for techniques.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Alternating nodes are a sign of maturity , seed plants do it after they show sex. If you cut a clone of that plant before it showed maturity it would have lateral nodes.


I see what your saying bro and yes seed plants do show that too. I've seen seed plants do his before they show sex tho. From my experience soon as the side branching starts to develop the alternating nodes begin and that's way before they show sex.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have spoken to many mods, Sunni, Potroast, April, etc. They are hard liners. I do not see any of them, and I do mean that sincerely, in any way jeopardising their sites security in this way. It is running the risk of international charges with countries with extradition treaties to be very insanely frank. Hence, the word 'apparently'. You are one to talk with your fake profiles two face btw, don't think I didn't see strait through that. Anyhow, to be clear, Bushybush aka Break aka Mr Mustache made the claim that got Amos' addy off a mod for a pack of seeds. Amos, if you live in a wet, miserable area, this is unfortunately true. I set about trying to confirm this by pretending I want to send Amos a prank present. He was clever enou not to forward that. My history as a moderator/administrator on the web is a long one. I know how deeply the site owners will appreciate this evidence. Seeing as my move has been spotted I might as well play this one card open. Pawn to a4. Your move. EDIT: if m4k denounces our friendship for having introduced him and Bushy, it is no less than I deserve, for life. I brought shame onto his house. Unforgivable.


iv never had 2 profiles. i asked for a name change cause i dont like gg420 in peticular, when told no i said fuck it ill build up gg420 n see where this goes. going good! if your trading beanz for addys then fuck you....stop trying to be everyones friend, just do you!



2easy said:


> if video games have taught me one thing, if you are constantly encountering enemies your headed in the right direction


 encountering enemies isnt the same as just going around making enemies....


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 12/12 Day 50 Cherry Jo ( Cherry puff x Joseph)
> 
> View attachment 3361339
> 
> View attachment 3361340


beautiful a great work!!! you got the green touch


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2015)

with the GG x jo i wouldnt be surpirsed to see them change when they hit flower, when i ran sugartown express i had a bunch of veg plants that looked just like all the other jo crosses i had done, as soon as they hit flower the purple trainwreck kicked in and they stretched like crazy, the leaf blades elongated and got much thinner, the end result in flower were big sativa dominant looking plants on all except for one which remained short.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2015)

Sugartown express is some damn fine nug....

Can not wait to dig in some more of them beans...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 28, 2015)

these are Golden Gage not sure how the Goat got thrown in there


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> these are Golden Gage not sure how the Goat got thrown in there


Golden Gage(Golden Goat x Jo) he was seeing how they compared to the clone only Golden Goat


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sugartown express is some damn fine nug....
> 
> Can not wait to dig in some more of them beans...


yeah i saw they still have them at the tude, half considering getting some more.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 28, 2015)

Just thought I'd add to the GG discussion - hard to judge a strain by its leaves. The environment they are in can dramatically effect how they appear. Land race sativas are quite capable of fat bladed leaves in the right environment.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Just thought I'd add to the GG discussion - hard to judge a strain by its leaves. The environment they are in can dramatically effect how they appear. Land race sativas are quite capable of fat bladed leaves in the right environment.


yeah i have grown a huge sativa took a full 3 weeks to start to flower after flip and a further 16 weeks of flower after that, massive huge sativa colas, it had the thickest fattest leaves and very short node spacing before flower, i was actually thinking i got conned and had somehow ended up with an indica strain instead of the sativa i wanted, once it hit flower it overtook the room with 3 weeks of stretch, it got way out of hand lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 28, 2015)

that aww x gs....how potent we talking?


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2015)

the HW x(GS x AWW) seedlings are doing well at 7days from seed


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Off the web: G
Golden Gage, my test run


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Haters will hate eh. If we are talking steucture, look for yourself. What it does lack is the flavor Tonight You describes from the clone. But whatever it tastes like, holy shit. BURY your head stash before offering a joint to anybody, I am not kidding.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Haters will hate eh. If we are talking steucture, look for yourself. What it does lack is the flavor Tonight You describes from the clone. But whatever it tastes like, holy shit. BURY your head stash before offering a joint to anybody, I am not kidding.


Nobody is hating just stating that Joseph OG is an extremely dominate father plant that barely lets his progeny shine through and that is a fact. I have now done two runs of daybreaker and none of the plants have a true chemdawg phenotype. Looking at other peoples grow their plants all look similar to mine because Jo OG is so dominate. To top it off that joseph OG tastes and smells like crap, it is not an OG it smells like a sweet planty smell and I dont like that planty smell the only thing it is good for is bulk but if I wanted bulk I would buy some big bud. To say the least this is the last run of GGG for me , I just do not have the space to waste on genetics that do not taste good (this is the end of an entire breeder pack I paid like 120$ and got nothing good from could have bought 20 clones for that price). Next run I have Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4 lined up, pretty big step up from Joseph OG sweet plant taste, really sucks cause I needed these plants medically and it looks like they will go to the hash/edible grinder at least my girl scout cookies coming out fire.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nobody is hating just stating that Joseph OG is an extremely dominate father plant that barely lets his progeny shine through and that is a fact. I have now done two runs of daybreaker and none of the plants have a true chemdawg phenotype. Looking at other peoples grow their plants all look similar to mine because Jo OG is so dominate. To top it off that joseph OG tastes and smells like crap, it is not an OG it smells like a sweet planty smell and I dont like that planty smell the only thing it is good for is bulk but if I wanted bulk I would buy some big bud. To say the least this is the last run of GGG for me , I just do not have the space to waste on genetics that do not taste good. Next run I have Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4 lined up, pretty big step up from Joseph OG sweet plant taste, really sucks cause I needed these plants medically and it looks like they will go to the hash/edible grinder at least my girl scout cookies coming out fire.


First off, about Jo being that dominant, it sure as hell doesn't looks so from JUST my research on Golden Goat. Second, all you are doing is regurgitating stuff kgp said and pretending you came up with it yourself. You need meds but you throw it away because of a niggle on taste? All I can say is may you never know a true need for medicine. Name drop us another cut please. Yaaaawn. GG4 eh... oh puhleeeeeze don't go away before that one is over. And, finally: Bro Gage gear sells out pretty quickly. They kinda struggle to keep up with demand on some types. A lot go so quick they don't even get to Attitude at all. I am going to go out on a limb here and venture a guess that nobody is weeping crocodile tears to lose you as a customer if your expectations were not met. Not all relationships work out. Gage serves a niche market, like all boutique style businesses the planet over. If you have not developed the pallette to enjoy Gage gear, then perhaps you fall outside that niche.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Matter of fact, so in demand are the new Gage lines that Stache managed to trade out TEST beans. This is the same as selling them for money. Gives you an idea of the street cred these cats have. Who will I trust, Yodaweed or m4k and key play hmmmm...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Matter of fact, so in demand are the new Gage lines that Stache managed to trade out TEST beans. This is the same as selling them for money. Gives you an idea of the street cred these cats have. Who will I trust, Yodaweed or m4k and key play hmmmm...


That's cool if you are happy by all means continue to buy from them, but as for me now after trying them and seeing other options in my area (I live in a legal state) those other options are a much better choice for me and my money. Enjoy GGG and your buds , thank you for your help as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nobody is hating just stating that Joseph OG is an extremely dominate father plant that barely lets his progeny shine through and that is a fact. I have now done two runs of daybreaker and none of the plants have a true chemdawg phenotype. Looking at other peoples grow their plants all look similar to mine because Jo OG is so dominate. To top it off that joseph OG tastes and smells like crap, it is not an OG it smells like a sweet planty smell and I dont like that planty smell the only thing it is good for is bulk but if I wanted bulk I would buy some big bud. To say the least this is the last run of GGG for me , I just do not have the space to waste on genetics that do not taste good (this is the end of an entire breeder pack I paid like 120$ and got nothing good from could have bought 20 clones for that price). Next run I have Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4 lined up, pretty big step up from Joseph OG sweet plant taste, really sucks cause I needed these plants medically and it looks like they will go to the hash/edible grinder at least my girl scout cookies coming out fire.


I feel ya pain bro but I wouldn't give up on their gear just from one run of a cross. I know Jo is the father they most use but they're getting away from him and are doing some great things with other males. I feel you and understand completely but we take that chance when popping seeds anyways. Those two clone only's should produce some dank meds for you tho. I have plenty faith in my GGG gear tho that I'll get something good. May not be my particular taste or high but I believe it will be something good


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel ya pain bro but I wouldn't give up on their gear just from one run of a cross. I know Jo is the father they most use but they're getting away from him and are doing some great things with other males. I feel you and understand completely but we take that chance when popping seeds anyways. Those two clone only's should produce some dank meds for you tho. I have plenty faith in my GGG gear tho that I'll get something good. May not be my particular taste or high but I believe it will be something good


Yeah but I fell for the description on the breeders website, I know I should have known better. Live and learn.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah but I fell for the description on the breeders website, I know I should have known better. Live and learn.


Bro when buying seeds and popping them all we can go by is the description from the breeder and the makeup of the cross so I don't think you got burned it just wasn't what you was expecting and looking for. Have heard great things about D Cure( Chemdawg D x Grapestomper BX2) may be more of what your looking for and some nice flavor too


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 1, 2015)

CharityOG
125 days veg
10 days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> CharityOG
> 125 days veg
> 10 days 12:12
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


What a lovely looking healthy plant you have there. Looks like two plants are in there tho. Are you gonna flower her outdoors or bring her in? Looks like she's gonna yield very nice too.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Matter of fact, so in demand are the new Gage lines that Stache managed to trade out TEST beans. This is the same as selling them for money. Gives you an idea of the street cred these cats have. Who will I trust, Yodaweed or m4k and key play hmmmm...


Stache traded test beans you say? Didnt hear about that, but you should put him on blast if that is the case. thought he grew out the testers he got, wasnt thrilled with the seed run but said the clones were looking nice. Thats what I recall, not putting you on blast and not really trying to defend him sknce there really is no one to defend anymore. Just seeking clarification is all since this is the first I recall hearing of this from you or others and would certainly influence my opinion of him


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Stache traded test beans you say? Didnt hear about that, but you should put him on blast if that is the case. thought he grew out the testers he got, wasnt thrilled with the seed run but said the clones were looking nice. Thats what I recall, not putting you on blast and not really trying to defend him sknce there really is no one to defend anymore. Just seeking clarification is all since this is the first I recall hearing of this from you or others and would certainly influence my opinion of him


Damn thats not good to hear if he was trading test beans as I've been trying to test for Gage for a min now and even with genuity's referral still haven't heard anything but not tripping over that tho. Still that not good karma trading test beans tho and I feel where you coming from bro as things like this can change the outlook you have on someone


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What a lovely looking healthy plant you have there. Looks like two plants are in there tho. Are you gonna flower her outdoors or bring her in? Looks like she's gonna yield very nice too.


Outside to finish...part of my experiment on multiple clones(same strain) per pot...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow......


GGG never,said they was putting out seeds to best resemble the clone mom...
The intent was to put out good meds for all,something new..if you will..

With that said,I have found very mom like phenos in all the Jo crosses they send my way..
And only really get the sweet,when random....pheno pop up.

In most cases,the mom is just weak,and falls for Josephs slick ways...

And yeah,from the start,I knew yodaweed was looking for fault....it's easy to see.
Dare I say,maybe he could have grew them better...he is the only one I have seen post bad about the DB....just saying.

They not getting rid of Jo,just cause a few comments...


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

2easy said:


> the HW x(GS x AWW) seedlings are doing well at 7days from seed


I see beautiful plants ahead...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro when buying seeds and popping them all we can go by is the description from the breeder and the makeup of the cross so I don't think you got burned it just wasn't what you was expecting and looking for. Have heard great things about D Cure( Chemdawg D x Grapestomper BX2) may be more of what your looking for and some nice flavor too


Yeah that's true, on a positive note the delicious seeds critical super silver haze freebie that I got with this order is a beast.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

yodas def not the only one disappointed with daybreaker. off my head kgp was in the same boat, we know hes not a shitty grower. anyone that reads the description is like yes this is gonna be a badass og chem cross......not! either the description written is lies or the testers testing beanz lied. or it should be noted that nasty chem og pheno is 1 plant in 10 packs, the rest are all just nice sweet pheno. go look at sincitys test forum. every new release tested thoroughly. go on ggg forums and you see test journals incomplete as fuck! let down like a motherfucka.... constructive criticism. im still waiting to make my call on ggg. bout to run grate grapes 2nd run and bright moments 1st run. im liking my mendodawg(that whackass pheno  ) and cherry puff.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yodas def not the only one disappointed with daybreaker. off my head kgp was in the same boat, we know hes not a shitty grower. anyone that reads the description is like yes this is gonna be a badass og chem cross......not! either the description written is lies or the testers testing beanz lied. or it should be noted that nasty chem og pheno is 1 plant in 10 packs, the rest are all just nice sweet pheno. go look at sincitys test forum. every new release tested thoroughly. go on ggg forums and you see test journals incomplete as fuck! let down like a motherfucka.... constructive criticism. im still waiting to make my call on ggg. bout to run grate grapes 2nd run and bright moments 1st run. im liking my mendodawg(that whackass pheno  ) and cherry puff.


That's good to know since I just picked up a pack of sinmint cookie regs.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 1, 2015)

The description at the attitude says sweet jet fuel, so I don't see why people are disappointed when they get a sweet phenol type or a mix of both. If people are wanting more of the mother why are they not buying s1s like Louis xiii or chem91.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Wow......
> 
> 
> GGG never,said they was putting out seeds to best resemble the clone mom...
> ...


 Yeah that mother clone is what 24 years old so it probably lost a lot on her over the years.


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

OK. Stash heard his name was all up in your mouths DAYS after his banning. He asked me to clarify a few things since he can't defend himself anymore. 

RE: GGG testers: Stache never asked for them (as GGG was never something he was even interested in). Mad Hamish set him up with testing for GGG without asking. AFTER this Mad felt like he was "owed" the address of another member (originally he had evil intent, now he says "it was just a joke!)... OK.

Stache was weirded out by Mad's request and felt he owed him ZIP. At this same point, stache was realizing that Mad was well...... Mad. A few tacos short of a combination plate etc.

The trading of testers is complete and total BS. How did they all get documented and grown on here then? AS FAR AS testers, the GGG were some of the worst plants ever in stashes garden. Would have been GREAT if they were traded, but sadly they did get run. Never traded. Just something my homie asked me to clarify.

Peace and happy toking.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yodas def not the only one disappointed with daybreaker. off my head kgp was in the same boat, we know hes not a shitty grower. anyone that reads the description is like yes this is gonna be a badass og chem cross......not! either the description written is lies or the testers testing beanz lied. or it should be noted that nasty chem og pheno is 1 plant in 10 packs, the rest are all just nice sweet pheno. go look at sincitys test forum. every new release tested thoroughly. go on ggg forums and you see test journals incomplete as fuck! let down like a motherfucka.... constructive criticism. im still waiting to make my call on ggg. bout to run grate grapes 2nd run and bright moments 1st run. im liking my mendodawg(that whackass pheno  ) and cherry puff.


I agree that theres not enough completed test journals on the GGG forum but I have noticed that a lot of testers post on Instagram. I don't not like this tho as it does nothing for the growers on the forums who are not on social media cus of location and being safe imho but thats the way it is. This was the reason why I wanted to test so I could put valuable info on the forum. They still have fire tho and like gen said they're not geared to replicate the mom. 



Yodaweed said:


> That's good to know since I just picked up a pack of sinmint cookie regs.


Nothing but raves on the SinMints. Had to grab me some too as so many people have keepers of this strain


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> The description at the attitude says sweet jet fuel, so I don't see why people are disappointed when they get a sweet phenol type or a mix of both. If people are wanting more of the mother why are they not buying s1s like Louis xiii or chem91.


Cause people love to hate.....they look for any and everything...

Sad people.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree that theres not enough completed test journals on the GGG forum but I have noticed that a lot of testers post on Instagram. I don't not like this tho as it does nothing for the growers on the forums who are not on social media cus of location and being safe imho but thats the way it is. This was the reason why I wanted to test so I could put valuable info on the forum. They still have fire tho and like gen said they're not geared to replicate the mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but raves on the SinMints. Had to grab me some too as so many people have keepers of this strain


What's sad,is when we was posting all the info on the site......we still get the same complaints....unfinished test grows...wtf..people have life's...people get sick,move,shut down,cops,family.........stealing seeds....want me to keep going?

Just quoting this post,not directed at you bro...

GG....you been bashing from the start,keep it !100

People sound like they want some type of baby treatment...


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

canned hamish said:


> OK. Stash heard his name was all up in your mouths DAYS after his banning. He asked me to clarify a few things since he can't defend himself anymore.
> 
> RE: GGG testers: Stache never asked for them (as GGG was never something he was even interested in). Mad Hamish set him up with testing for GGG without asking. AFTER this Mad felt like he was "owed" the address of another member (originally he had evil intent, now he says "it was just a joke!)... OK.
> 
> ...


I'll play.....

Ask "yo" boy....how my name got put in his madness?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's sad,is when we was posting all the info on the site......we still get the same complaints....unfinished test grows...wtf..people have life's...people get sick,move,shut down,cops,family.........stealing seeds....want me to keep going?
> 
> Just quoting this post,not directed at you bro...
> 
> ...


Same complaints should show there is a problem, if testers cannot finish a test grow they should not be testers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> The description at the attitude says sweet jet fuel, so I don't see why people are disappointed when they get a sweet phenol type or a mix of both. If people are wanting more of the mother why are they not buying s1s like Louis xiii or chem91.


There is no jet fuel at all in these plants, more like sweet planty kush I would relate this smell to, nothing jet fuel or chemmy at all.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's sad,is when we was posting all the info on the site......we still get the same complaints....unfinished test grows...wtf..people have life's...people get sick,move,shut down,cops,family.........stealing seeds....want me to keep going?
> 
> Just quoting this post,not directed at you bro...
> 
> ...


Its all good bro I know your just explaining. I know how it is bro like my Grandma always said no matter what you do for some people they won't be satisfied.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> GG....you been bashing from the start,keep it !100
> 
> ...


 you take it as bashing, and i have poked fun. but the shit i have "bashed" really was criticism. take it how u want it. the jo og is no-g, the descriptions are way off, and keyplay is shadey. did i forget any other "bashing"? testing at ggg is a joke cant forget that as thats my biggest gripe. fuck instagram, you have a forum for testers. go back to when i bought 6 packs, see how excited i was then......now...... if wanting a finished test journal is asking for a baby treatment then change my fuckin diaper! u never showed me that grateful grape test thread either, did i keep whining or shut my hole? 

i thought i made a good purchase for breeding gear. but its because im a shitty grower right?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

canned hamish said:


> OK. Stash heard his name was all up in your mouths DAYS after his banning. He asked me to clarify a few things since he can't defend himself anymore.
> 
> RE: GGG testers: Stache never asked for them (as GGG was never something he was even interested in). Mad Hamish set him up with testing for GGG without asking. AFTER this Mad felt like he was "owed" the address of another member (originally he had evil intent, now he says "it was just a joke!)... OK.
> 
> ...


i thought stash loved the chem king cookie testers? what testers u reffering? and you saying gen is a corrupt mod? lol


----------



## v.s one (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> There is no jet fuel at all in these plants, more like sweet planty kush I would relate this smell to, nothing jet fuel or chemmy at all.


 I checked skunk munkies grow and smoke report and he got more Chem learners with one og pheno. All his smells have been fuel and burnt rubber with some citrus. Shit looked dank too.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine are pretty young still so I will let you know on them.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 1, 2015)

for what its worth i have grown a bunch of jo crosses and i have never had a plant i would say smelled planty? sweet plants sure but usually sweet and fuelly,


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> you take it as bashing, and i have poked fun. but the shit i have "bashed" really was criticism. take it how u want it. the jo og is no-g, the descriptions are way off, and keyplay is shadey. did i forget any other "bashing"? testing at ggg is a joke cant forget that as thats my biggest gripe. fuck instagram, you have a forum for testers. go back to when i bought 6 packs, see how excited i was then......now...... if wanting a finished test journal is asking for a baby treatment then change my fuckin diaper! u never showed me that grateful grape test thread either, did i keep whining or shut my hole?
> 
> i thought i made a good purchase for breeding gear. but its because im a shitty grower right?


So you buying poly hybrid seeds to try and breed with,,,f1s at that,and try and get mad
When they don't "act right?

Don't get mad,cause you don't know how to work the Instagram thing,,,it's just the internet...


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

2easy said:


> for what its worth i have grown a bunch of jo crosses and i have never had a plant i would say smelled planty? sweet plants sure but usually sweet and fuelly,


I trust this statement,but being you was a "tester" at time....it holds no weight in the minds of most...around these parts..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> I trust this statement,but being you was a "tester" at time....it holds no weight in the minds of most...around these parts..


You two and Hamish I trust when it comes to GGG gear as y'all have grown the most I know of and I know y'all will give em the truth


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You two and Hamish I trust when it comes to GGG gear as y'all have grown the most I know of and I know y'all will give em the truth


@2easy is a very fine grower,person,and forum friend....I'd smoke/chill with her anytime.

I think I posted her DB grow report awhile back....
That I think,she grew with live fish....she's a true diamond.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 1, 2015)

GGG- Aspirare 
Organic- raw nutrients and teas
popped 5 and got 5 females 
still have 5 left 
almost 10 weeks
I, III, V - smells like gas/diesel/lemon
IV - smells like skunk/cat piss, totally different
II - all of the above


----------



## pothead4life810 (Mar 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yeah that mother clone is what 24 years old so it probably lost a lot on her over the years.


or it hasn't lost a bit of anything


----------



## v.s one (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah maybe that's why everyone wants her or wants to breed with her.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nobody is hating just stating that Joseph OG is an extremely dominate father plant that barely lets his progeny shine through and that is a fact. I have now done two runs of daybreaker and none of the plants have a true chemdawg phenotype. Looking at other peoples grow their plants all look similar to mine because Jo OG is so dominate. To top it off that joseph OG tastes and smells like crap, it is not an OG it smells like a sweet planty smell and I dont like that planty smell the only thing it is good for is bulk but if I wanted bulk I would buy some big bud. To say the least this is the last run of GGG for me , I just do not have the space to waste on genetics that do not taste good (this is the end of an entire breeder pack I paid like 120$ and got nothing good from could have bought 20 clones for that price). Next run I have Golden Goat and Gorilla Glue #4 lined up, pretty big step up from Joseph OG sweet plant taste, really sucks cause I needed these plants medically and it looks like they will go to the hash/edible grinder at least my girl scout cookies coming out fire.


why don't you just try another strain from gage that not a cross of jo d-cure for exemple?? i've smoke some headway and it was sweet but really tasty!!! and by the way they already told thousand of time jo is NOT a og!!!

@Mad Hamish sometimes you really can be a dick take exemple on akhym and try to understand why he was dissapointed and help him find a strain from gage more suitable for his taste... 

that was only my two cent because damn i hate to see new alert thinking genuity post some awesome pics instead its just you argumenting like every gage strain are top shelf they do good and less good things each taste is different you will be better show your grow and comment on the strain you are growing and accept each comment like an adult not like a child please!!!!


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone know if these guys are really monks?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> why don't you just try another strain from gage that not a cross of jo d-cure for exemple?? i've smoke some headway and it was sweet but really tasty!!! and by the way they already told thousand of time jo is NOT a og!!!
> 
> @Mad Hamish sometimes you really can be a dick take exemple on akhym and try to understand why he was dissapointed and help him find a strain from gage more suitable for his taste...
> 
> that was only my two cent because damn i hate to see new alert thinking genuity post some awesome pics instead its just you argumenting like every gage strain are top shelf they do good and less good things each taste is different you will be better show your grow and comment on the strain you are growing and accept each comment like an adult not like a child please!!!!


*Gage Green Group Daybreak Seeds Info*
*Gage Green Group has bred with Chemdawg x OG for years now. Chemdawg D and OG Kush have been patient favorites for their unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency. Finally, these tremendous genetics are being made available to the world with the development of the Daybreaker.*

Opening a bag of Daybreaker buds will send waves of sweet jet fuel aroma through the room. One glance at the buds and you will quickly realize that this is not your average medicine. The pointy calyxes jut out of the buds covered in glistening white resin glands.

Daybreaker will yield huge dense colas. Train her correctly and she will give you just the right amount of branching for amazing results. This hybrid is great all-around medicine and will contain both head and body elements to meet any patient's needs.






That is off the description of daybreaker. It specifically says OG kush so that is what I expected and got nothing of the sort. I was totally sold on that chemmy og fuel .


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll play.....
> 
> Ask "yo" boy....how my name got put in his madness?


hmmmm.... Sorry big dog, don't have info on that. I can ask Dom. That's stash god given name and I refuse to call fools by some world of warcraft fantasy names. Dom was talkin shit on 2 fools but it wasn't you...mad hamis is a dickrider is all i relly heard.... he asked was that I tell yall he didnt trade no tester seeds. He said to ask if its the ones I just sold for him or the ones he just put in red cups? im glad that fool got kicked off. yall sound like some whiny girls up in here. Dom needs to be hittn the 5L mark for me adn he slippin. Prolly 2 much time on here. peace.


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

Hamish has little wewe from wat I Hurd. 

Are these gage greenery monks or what? I am of the shadow monk order, just got pizza for the d&d.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

canned hamish said:


> OK. Stash heard his name was all up in your mouths DAYS after his banning. He asked me to clarify a few things since he can't defend himself anymore.
> 
> RE: GGG testers: Stache never asked for them (as GGG was never something he was even interested in). Mad Hamish set him up with testing for GGG without asking. AFTER this Mad felt like he was "owed" the address of another member (originally he had evil intent, now he says "it was just a joke!)... OK.
> 
> ...


Joe is a liar? Really? I have the PM right here.


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Joe is a liar? Really? I have the PM right here.


Hey bruh, stop bein a weenie and answer the question.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Not for me to make PM public, but if Joe decides to speak out it is up to him.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Uncle Danky said:


> Hey bruh, stop bein a weenie and answer the question.


Your what? I think a racism report will do just fine.


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Your what? I think a racism report will do just fine.


Racism homie? You must be a cracker pulling that. I address you like one of the crew dog why you even tripping on me like that?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i thought stash loved the chem king cookie testers? what testers u reffering? and you saying gen is a corrupt mod? lol


No I will say this. This site is divided between men, and dogs. Dogs that get together in useless little packs trying to get their half baked ideas respected. 
There is no individual will nor opinion, nor any action of worth. And when real men like Amos and Genuity that stand firm and show utmost integrity comes around, you crap yourselves and start baying, trying to draw first blood, because as soon as there is blood the dogs that aren't even in your pack join in. 
And you rely on this too. But watch your numbers dwindle puppy. Every day we have a few less dogs, and a few more men. And Pie and 2easy are MEN, because I do not mean it in a gender term, but in a human one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Uncle Danky said:


> Racism homie? You must be a cracker pulling that. I address you like one of the crew dog why you even tripping on me like that?


English please, like a civilized human. I don't understand that nonsense. Edit: that's now two racism reports.


----------



## Uncle Danky (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> English please, like a civilized human. I don't understand that nonsense.


Dawg what don you understand? Is gage the dude who is a monk, I like supportin the folk who are down for the jah life.

Jah loves you mon


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

is this relly what yall talk about on a herb site. damn i miss the 90s


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> No I will say this. This site is divided between men, and dogs. Dogs that get together in useless little packs trying to get their half baked ideas respected.
> There is no individual will nor opinion, nor any action of worth. And when real men like Amos and Genuity that stand firm and show utmost integrity comes around, you crap yourselves and start baying, trying to draw first blood, because as soon as there is blood the dogs that aren't even in your pack join in.
> And you rely on this too. But watch your numbers dwindle puppy. Every day we have a few less dogs, and a few more men. And Pie and 2easy are MEN, because I do not mean it in a gender term, but in a human one.


goddamn tha butthurt is strong on u.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 2, 2015)

canned hamish said:


> is this relly what yall talk about on a herb site. damn i miss the 90s


I'm sure the 90s will take you back.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL... nice try puppies. Hitting the ignore button a few times today it seems. Not wasting my time with drivel. Gage or find the door from here on, period.


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3362794
> 
> I'm sure the 90s will take you back.


Oh yah..dom mentioned you 2. said you sucked at growing but always piped up


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... nice try puppies. Hitting the ignore button a few times today it seems. Not wasting my time with drivel. Gage or find the door from here on, period.


reported for apartheid


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

There we go, five more added to ignore list. This thing rocks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> So you buying poly hybrid seeds to try and breed with,,,f1s at that,and try and get mad
> When they don't "act right?
> 
> Don't get mad,cause you don't know how to work the Instagram thing,,,it's just the internet...


im not mad, disappointed n let down. so far... still growing out those packs .


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

@Mad Hamish can u refer me to my alleged 2nd profile where i was 2 faced? thanks


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> No I will say this. This site is divided between men, and dogs. Dogs that get together in useless little packs trying to get their half baked ideas respected.
> There is no individual will nor opinion, nor any action of worth. And when real men like Amos and Genuity that stand firm and show utmost integrity comes around, you crap yourselves and start baying, trying to draw first blood, because as soon as there is blood the dogs that aren't even in your pack join in.
> And you rely on this too. But watch your numbers dwindle puppy. Every day we have a few less dogs, and a few more men. And Pie and 2easy are MEN, because I do not mean it in a gender term, but in a human one.


u seriously have me confused for someone else.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres headshots and profile shots of all 6 bright moments ladies. looking pretty uniform cept the last pheno really.
*Attached Files:*


a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; border-radius: 5px; background: url(https://www.rollitup.org/styles/xpert/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png) 50% 0% repeat-x rgb(255, 255, 255);">

*014.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0

*015.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0

*016.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0

*017.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0

*018.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0

*019.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0

*020.JPG*
File size:
1.3 MB
Views:
0

*021.JPG*
File size:
1.4 MB
Views:
0


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres phenos 5 and 6 of 6 of the bright moments. 5 looks similar the the 6th has shprt stubby leaves.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres the mendodawg dried nugs. nice mix of the chemdawg og from elite and the mendo from gage and jojo. real earthy n grapey but not sweet more like bitter grapes. rea weird n hard to describe, i could be off lol chopped at 42 days and was bout half milk with clear n purp trichs. this is that wackass pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres some nug shots of gsc cut at day 52 and keeps giving me blueberry flavs! mmmmm then some bubble from gratefulgrapes1 and 2, and some other trim. bubble reeks of white grape welchs


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Criticism should be something taken to heart considered and if it has validity improved in the future. This thread, and others, turn into a cluster fuck when ever some sort of negative criticism is brought up. I don't understand why such great offense is taken because someone had a differing experience or tastes then yours.

Hamish you got a beautiful garden and great grow skills and knowledge but man you gotta stop taking such offense to folks. If dude has access to a lot of clone only's in a legal area then it's not surprising that his $120 seeds aren't up to the standards he's used to. I'd say that's more a flaw in dudes expectations then anything else but that's my opinion. Expecting an elite cut from a single pack of seeds, or even a couple packs of seeds is irrational, that still doesn't render the criticism invalid.

Gage like any other breeder deserves well thought out criticism because it helps them improve, people criticize because they care. If they didn't care they wouldn't voice their opinions. That should be respected and appreciated, not ran over every single time someone comes in here with a complaint.

I wish the Gage guys would pay or whatever you have to do to come here and represent themselves because honestly you do a horrible job and are way to aggressive dude I say that with respect in hopes you take it to heart and chill out and quit taking every criticism of gage green as a personal attack against yourself and your friends. People paid for the beans, they are allowed to say whatever they like without getting jumped on by someone who keeps touting their affiliation with Gage Green.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd like to add that if I came in here with a complaint and it was responded to with a "hey I'll pass that on and see what they think and get back to you, maybe we can improve on it in the future" I would be a lot more likely to support that company again then to get the "we do nothing wrong your pallet just isn't developed enough for our gear" like come the fuck on lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Criticism should be something taken to heart considered and if it has validity improved in the future. This thread, and others, turn into a cluster fuck when ever some sort of negative criticism is brought up. I don't understand why such great offense is taken because someone had a differing experience or tastes then yours.
> 
> Hamish you got a beautiful garden and great grow skills and knowledge but man you gotta stop taking such offense to folks. If dude has access to a lot of clone only's in a legal area then it's not surprising that his $120 seeds aren't up to the standards he's used to. I'd say that's more a flaw in dudes expectations then anything else but that's my opinion. Expecting an elite cut from a single pack of seeds, or even a couple packs of seeds is irrational, that still doesn't render the criticism invalid.
> 
> ...


Mr Head, if you would please take note of what is ACTUALLY going down. Fellas get banned very recently. Same as last time, new cats with under 15 posts each rock up and pick up old arguments. I can see straight through that so beg your pardon but I MEANT TO BE RUDE there. I have my limits. Do I look like a punching bag to you? GreenGhost is also just baiting. Once again, we are way beyond the need to be nice, I am not father Christmas. I do indeed NOT take every criticism as a direct attack, there are many times I have conceded to many points, like with kgp for example. I never tout affiliation with anybody. So seriously, are you done talking total bullshit for the fun of it yet? ONLY way I represent Gage is by growing their plants. Just like some other fellas can say whathe wants, so can I. Seriously. What the fuck dude?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd like to add that if I came in here with a complaint and it was responded to with a "hey I'll pass that on and see what they think and get back to you, maybe we can improve on it in the future" I would be a lot more likely to support that company again then to get the "we do nothing wrong your pallet just isn't developed enough for our gear" like come the fuck on lol.


If you came in here with a LEGIT complaint, you'd probably have fellas jumping all over trying to help you, making contact with m4k and getting some beans your way. This thread is peppered with offers like that. Once again, wtf?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

I came here with a legit complaint and was told I was looking for a reason to hate when I had pictures of plants with balls on them. After I explained I wasn't looking to hate I just wasn't impressed with my experience with expensive seeds things calmed down. I was offered great advice after the initial reaction. 

But I have no idea what I am talking about.

I will not say I was offered free beans  because that may get folks in trouble, but yes I was offered assistance. Which I appreciate. 

I think you took my post wrong, I'm just trying to help out man and stop these threads from turning into 4 pages of bullshit every week because straight up it looks fucking horrible and if I didn't find great plants in my pack of Grape Stomper OG I wouldn't even look at this thread because of all the bullshit that keeps going on. Like I said dude I respect you a great deal I wish you would realize that sometimes your first reaction does not reflect good on yourself or others. I am sure I am not the only one that thought you had a direct affiliation with gage green you are always talking about M4k and keyplay or whoever they are and seem to be in the know more then a regular person/fan would be. I am sure that's because you want the information to help people which I and others appreciate as well as your garden shots.

For the record I know exactly what you are talking about and whom, I think there's a better way to deal with the issues. This is the last I will speak on this shit, I hope you understand where I am coming from. I just don't want to contribute to anymore pages of bullshit  I find this thread better when it's got beautiful gage plants rather then angry talk


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Hahahahahaha....wtf....how is this still going on..


It's hard to understand how people can not see past the smoke..

I remember I posted on post about a bodhi plant that auto flower...boy did I catch hell..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

Shit is ridiculous and sad fareal. This should not be happening in some of the best threads on here but it does. I think slot of the problem is when reading something someone says it gets misconstrued and misunderstood and that's when all hell breaks loose cus most poeple are going to defend themselves but it's just a better way to go about things and ways to handle them. People fail to realize that you can't stop no one from saying what they say so why make a big hoopla about something out of your control. We all adults here there should be no reason why we can't have healthy debates about whatever but people just take offense to quickly. Relax smoke and enjoy everyone company and knowledge that everyone has to bring.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahahahaha....wtf....how is this still going on..


Because this:



Mad Hamish said:


> Mr Head, if you would please take note of what is ACTUALLY going down. Fellas get banned very recently. Same as last time, new cats with under 15 posts each rock up and pick up old arguments.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> We all adults here


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> GGG- Aspirare
> Organic- raw nutrients and teas
> popped 5 and got 5 females
> still have 5 left
> ...


Nice.....think I still have some of these.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I came here with a legit complaint and was told I was looking for a reason to hate when I had pictures of plants with balls on them. After I explained I wasn't looking to hate I just wasn't impressed with my experience with expensive seeds things calmed down. I was offered great advice after the initial reaction.
> 
> But I have no idea what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


I do recall making a POINT of coming past your thread, pulling up a seat, not only that but backing you up all the way in case your luck on males didn't turn, and stuck through right to the end keeping touch on the thread and in PM?... Is this really being a bad representative Mr Head? Come now, whatever is bugging you isn't me. No, I have no idea where you are coming from, I am finding you as rude as you claim me to be considering the facts of the matter. I was ther for you and you call me out for the opposite. No Mr Head, I do not see where you are coming from amd I dislike it. How I see it you just jumped on the Hate On Hamish band wagon and I do resent it. If that was your last word, move along please, I would appreciate it. The other cats are on ignore. You, I like your posts. Great info always.

And I will tell any body straight up I offered you beans out of my stash if shit went wrong, that is how confident I am. You would have gotten a proper unopened breeders pack too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Just so you know.....that tactic is done all the time. Why, just recently, a skating chimp offered to send me 'choice cuttings' straight from Michigan.


Just so you know....I couldn't give even a half a turd about you or your address. I saw you post that you had purchased a couple green point crosses with those strains, and I was just letting you know I have those and was rubbing your nose in it a bit. If I wanted your address I would just ask for it. Rumor has it that you were sent a "$500 grand prize" link for a hydro store. Turns out the link was actually an IP tracker. But it must just be a bad rumor..... I can't believe anyone would be dumb enough to fall for that. 



Amos Otis said:


> ........that all the losers fall back to.


Says the welfare queen that sits on his can all day every day bickering on weed forums. 

Get over your butthurt Amos.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Mmmmm.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3363086
> View attachment 3363088
> Mmmmm.....


Looks tasty as hell bro. I need me one of those dab pens fareal. What strain you use to make that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Get over your butthurt Amos.


Whatever reality you choose to live in....feel free.

Welfare queen - so tester trader, redneck and racist didn't pan out for you, did they? [ hey....no one's currently using cop..-.. you may as well keep it warm for your pals.]

"Rumor has it...." That's all you and your new crew have, ain't it? The same cats you used to mock....and now you're in the round table with them...lol

Off with you then......l'il Sir st0w.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3363086
> View attachment 3363088
> Mmmmm.....


I hope that's not BHO being that dark...


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I hope that's not BHO being that dark...


Look like some shatter to me. Does that look bad or something because that looks better than most bho in my area.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Look like some shatter to me. Does that look bad or something because that looks better than most bho in my area.


Looks terrible let me take a picture of what shatter should look like when properly purged. His was cooked too hot and probably not properly purged.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks terrible let me take a picture of what shatter should look like when properly purged. His was cooked too hot and probably not properly purged.


Oh how spoiled you people in legal states are lol. It certaibly isnt tane soup so I wouldnt say terrible. Most of the stuff in my area is rarely shatter and when it is it has no flavor. Most of it coming from co mind you, must be dispensary reject or something. 
I am no expert on extracts and dont blast my own trim, I leave that to a friendwho has already been at this a while. But that stuff is good looking to me, I mean it can sit on itself at room tenp without turning into a pile. Cant say the same for 2/3 the bho I see my buddies haveto dab


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 2, 2015)

Golden Goat x Grape Ape BHO Shatter.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I hope that's not BHO being that dark...


Hahahaha.....moonshine wash....

Mixed trim...

 
But if you must.....is this gold medal enough for you yodawee?

And yes @natro.hydro ...it's is good,just thick,and not spread out to look pretty...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha.....moonshine wash....
> 
> Mixed trim...
> 
> ...


See that looks good I would hit that.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> See that looks good I would hit that.


Some peps say ,it's not good unless its crumble...you hear that befor?

I don't know,I personally like water has,just to much work to get it to smoke right,in these lil vapes .


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

Well I woulsnt turn away a dab of any of that. Coulsnt it be that like he said mixed trim and different runs coupd bring on that dark color you see? I mean I get different colors of iwe from dofferent strains so i wouldnt imagine bho is terribly different.
You calling terrible just seemed like an awfully harsh criticism given that it is just a pic was more my point


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Some peps say ,it's not good unless its crumble...you hear that befor?
> 
> I don't know,I personally like water has,just to much work to get it to smoke right,in these lil vapes .


I like crumble because it doesnt taste like the terps have been purged out.
My buddy who blasts my trim for me always has it turn to crumble. He doesnt have a vac, he just heat purges it for like 2 hours in a 115 degree water bath. And I agree gen, I like making iwe more for the ease but dabs just split your cranium lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

He has some good bits of info


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> GreenGhost is also just baiting.


just not true. you still havent pointed out my 2nd profile or how im 2faced. throw around false accusations much?


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3363086
> View attachment 3363088
> Mmmmm.....


he gen puff puff pass it


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 2, 2015)

aspirare 3-1/2 weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> No I will say this. This site is divided between men, and dogs. Dogs that get together in useless little packs trying to get their half baked ideas respected.
> There is no individual will nor opinion, nor any action of worth. And when real men like Amos and Genuity that stand firm and show utmost integrity comes around, you crap yourselves and start baying, trying to draw first blood, because as soon as there is blood the dogs that aren't even in your pack join in.
> And you rely on this too. But watch your numbers dwindle puppy. Every day we have a few less dogs, and a few more men. And Pie and 2easy are MEN, because I do not mean it in a gender term, but in a human one.


I always wanted a penis. Haha.

I'm a real stand up guy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> heres phenos 5 and 6 of 6 of the bright moments. 5 looks similar the the 6th has shprt stubby leaves.


How can you tell pheno diff without flowering? They could completely change in flower.


----------



## kgp (Mar 2, 2015)

Wise men never argue with fools, because people from a distance can't tell who is who...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How can you tell pheno diff without flowering? They could completely change in flower.


chances are the one with small leaves wont be like the others with longer leaves. im just noticing the differences in veg, that is all. am i a retard for thinking this?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 2, 2015)

for one month i am happy with the thickness and the size of the node. Golden gage


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> for one month i am happy with the thickness and the size of the node. Golden gage


My GSOGS were surprisingly thick as well.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

the shire x mendo montage

Can not wait to see somebody run these....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> chances are the one with small leaves wont be like the others with longer leaves. im just noticing the differences in veg, that is all. am i a retard for thinking this?


Differences in veg can be subtle. During flower the differences REALLY stand out.

My aloha Gs and my cherry Jo were very similar to their sisters during veg. Only minor variation in branching and leaf shape.

In flower each girl was unique.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Differences in veg can be subtle. During flower the differences REALLY stand out.
> 
> My aloha Gs and my cherry Jo were very similar to their sisters during veg. Only minor variation in branching and leaf shape.
> 
> In flower each girl was unique.


Where's that cherry jo at girl!  You said there'd be pictures a few days ago and i've been waiting to drool since


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2015)

You should check my grow thread. I take pics of each girl to show their differences in shape/density/color of bud and their branching structure.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should check my grow thread. I take pics of each girl to show their differences in shape/density/color of bud and their branching structure.


I swear i've subbed up to your thread before.... don't know what's up with that but am for sure signed up now


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2015)

i


Mr.Head said:


> Where's that cherry jo at girl!  You said there'd be pictures a few days ago and i've been waiting to drool since


I posted a few photos on here a couple days back. I post majorly ob gage forum now.

The cherry Jo is getting chopped this Thursday so I should have some nice photos for yall this week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2015)

Ill post them up for sure again on here. If you have time i would look me up on the gage forums. I have two threads there.

I'll repost tomorrow. This girl is ready to sleep now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I always wanted a penis. Haha.
> 
> I'm a real stand up guy.


Well your 'bud cock' is huge lmfao.... anyhooo, Cherry AK x Jo loving life with all the lamps back on


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> Wise men never argue with fools, because people from a distance can't tell who is who...


Quote of the week for me. You are right. I will make this bit of a mantra for the next while.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well your 'bud cock' is huge lmfao.... anyhooo, Cherry AK x Jo loving life with all the lamps back on


they bringing back the cherry AK, wasnt that cross tested before?

if i remember it was dank but hermi prone or is this different in some way


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2015)

2easy said:


> they bringing back the cherry AK, wasnt that cross tested before?
> 
> if i remember it was dank but hermi prone or is this different in some way


Running some high risk gear to see what is up, the other one is PKOG x GSOG. So far so good on the latter, did thorough check on the Cherry AK x Jo last night and all good. Kept their legs shaven and I have a little circulating fan on floor level, tons of light too. Got a feeling they will run no problems. Second pop I will leave them more wild and see what happens, I have a feeling it is just the usual low light / circulation thang.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

2easy said:


> they bringing back the cherry AK, wasnt that cross tested before?
> 
> if i remember it was dank but hermi prone or is this different in some way


Yeah,all 8 females I had was super....~gu did a run,and had some herm...with very nice looking plants.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Mendobreath f2^^^

Gsc x chem king^^^

Mendobreath #2 x mendodawg 
Up next..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> Wise men never argue with fools, because people from a distance can't tell who is who...


People arguing for the benefit of strangers at a distance are............not here any longer......at least until they are.



Mad Hamish said:


> Quote of the week for me. You are right. I will make this bit of a mantra for the next while.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> People arguing for the benefit of strangers at a distance are............not here any longer......at least until they are.


LOL...


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

IMO....the pk og x gsog. Is way more potent than the reg stomper og...
With much harder nugs,and better flavor


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> IMO....the pk og x gsog. Is way more potent than the reg stomper og...
> With much harder nugs,and better flavor


 Stronger you say? is that still in testing, or is it ready to get released?


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Stronger you say? is that still in testing, or is it ready to get released?


Still in testing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2015)

These girls will be coming down just shy of 8 weeks. 

Cherry Puff F10 x Joseph

#1 
 

#2

#3

#3 from another angle
 

#4


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

looking good, hows the smells.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2015)

From Sweet Cherry Candy to Rubber & Cleaned Floors. And in between.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> From Sweet Cherry Candy to Rubber & Cleaned Floors. And in between.


Perfectly taken care of......you rock.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

wow, very very nice. You're going to have quite the hash run so damn frosty my goodness. 

Well done. Chunkier buds then I was expecting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> wow, very very nice. You're going to have quite the hash run so damn frosty my goodness.
> 
> Well done. Chunkier buds then I was expecting.


That's Jo doing his thang. Adding yield like crazy. Hopefully he does that to OGKB cross I have.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3363143
> Golden Goat x Grape Ape BHO Shatter.


Got pieces like 3 inches big. Yo Mr. Yoda you're an artist


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's Jo doing his thang. Adding yield like crazy. Hopefully he does that to OGKB cross I have.


You gonna get rock hard buds...not large and definitely not small....
But very nice rock hard nugs.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You gonna get rock hard buds...not large and definitely not small....
> But very nice rock hard nugs.


My kinda nugs then  I got 30 beans to go through extra 5 in each pack so maybe I can get lucky and find one with chunkiness


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My kinda nugs then  I got 30 beans to go through extra 5 in each pack so maybe I can get lucky and find one with chunkiness


Are those testers? Whats up eith this ogkb? Keep hearing its name but havent seen any grows. Is this the new clone only of the week or something?


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Are those testers? Whats up eith this ogkb? Keep hearing its name but havent seen any grows. Is this the new clone only of the week or something?


Ogkushbreath cut of GSC 
 
Interweb photo..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Are those testers? Whats up eith this ogkb? Keep hearing its name but havent seen any grows. Is this the new clone only of the week or something?


Naw they not testers its Grateful Breath(OGKB Cookies x Jo). Gen already told you what it is and gave you a great pic for reference and it's not a new clone either. It's one of the coveted GSC cuts. Supposed to be bigger yielding and from the pic Gen posted you can tell it's different from Forum and Platinum GSC. Reason why you don't see it as it's not passed around like that and word is she's hard to pollinate too. That's why Archive won't restock the Do Si Dos. Archive, GGG and Riot are the only breeders I know with crosses of OGKB Cookies. Plus she can't be reversed as her pollen is sterile. This was a must for me and if I find anything close to what Gen posted I'll be happy. Gonna be happy with whater I get long as it smokes good


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw they not testers its Grateful Breath(OGKB Cookies x Jo). Gen already told you what it is and gave you a great pic for reference and it's not a new clone either. It's one of the coveted GSC cuts. Supposed to be bigger yielding and from the pic Gen posted you can tell it's different from Forum and Platinum GSC. Reason why you don't see it as it's not passed around like that and word is she's hard to pollinate too. That's why Archive won't restock the Do Si Dos. Archive, GGG and Riot are the only breeders I know with crosses of OGKB Cookies. Plus she can't be reversed as her pollen is sterile. This was a must for me and if I find anything close to what Gen posted I'll be happy. Gonna be happy with whater I get long as it smokes good


Ah that makes sense then why I haven't heard much about it. Didnt know it was just a nice cut of gsc, thanks for that. If it is a better yeilding cookies then sounds like dank to me because that is one of the gripes you always here with gsc and her crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Ah that makes sense then why I haven't heard much about it. Didnt know it was just a nice cut of gsc, thanks for that. If it is a better yeilding cookies then sounds like dank to me because that is one of the gripes you always here with gsc and her crosses.


I'm surprised you haven't heard about it fareal. There was a big huge thread ICMag about it and the guy OGKB whose the cut named after but just like we have here they had a lot of trolls and bs going so it got closed but the cut was passed around over there and a few members have it. Yea that's why it always intrigued me cus its a better yielding GSC. You can see the bud structure is way different than Forum. Different look in the leaves too. I'm gonna get those Grateful Breaths going at the end of this month with some others.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Way more complex high than the fortune teller....

The duende is the "truth" around these parts..

Mendobreath & mendobreath x grape puff(holy sticks)
Delish terpenes profile....


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> Got pieces like 3 inches big. Yo Mr. Yoda you're an artist


Thanks but I can't take credit for that I bought that from Altitude Organic Medicine. They are some skilled growers and have one of the best extraction companies (terpx) that I have ever had.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2015)

Cherry Puff x GSAWW: Tart cherry candy to the MAX. It doesn't taste like smoking. Literally like sucking on a sour cherry sweetie. Camera needs replacing tho can't get anything in focus :/


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm......

Just seen a few pics of forum x gs/AWW.....super nice looking.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 4, 2015)

that cherry AK, gosh darn. when M4k said that wouldnt be released i begged and pleaded with him to send me some beans to run, i offered to buy them knowing full well the risks. Alas he declined, at least now i might have a shot at getting some


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Way more complex high than the fortune teller....
> 
> The duende is the "truth" around these parts..
> 
> ...


Man those Duende is what I want most from GGG and the Holy Sticks. Hopefully they release some more stock as I've saw your pix of Duende and confirmed why I wanted them


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> that cherry AK, gosh darn. when M4k said that wouldnt be released i begged and pleaded with him to send me some beans to run, i offered to buy them knowing full well the risks. Alas he declined, at least now i might have a shot at getting some


Yup their sisters are getting full stress treatment over here, m4k does not like risks. Not for his customers or testers. I have stress testing going ANYWAY so this is the only reason he is rolling the dice on them again. Even with a good run they will be limited stock with a warning the way I know these cats. He loses interest at the first banana, so I just know there has to be some pretty gnarly terp profiles to unlock here.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup their sisters are getting full stress treatment over here, m4k does not like risks. Not for his customers or testers. I have stress testing going ANYWAY so this is the only reason he is rolling the dice on them again. Even with a good run they will be limited stock with a warning the way I know these cats. He loses interest at the first banana, so I just know there has to be some pretty gnarly terp profiles to unlock here.


Loses interest at the first sign of a nanner... considering every single plant has the genetic code to become a hermie I wonder how he even grows weed. Oh and that's a total bs you said btw because I know for a fact golden goat is hermie prone and comes from a hermie and it's in their catalog.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

why havent there been more crosses with the monarch dad. im liking what im seeing n smelling so far...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 4, 2015)

is the GGG Forums website dead? nothing seems to be there, more on GP or here than there.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> is the GGG Forums website dead? nothing seems to be there, more on GP or here than there.


yeah they was suppose to put it back but i think they got too much work those time , they gonna release soon new strain on greenpool


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

it wouldnt be if testers were told to test on the forum instead of lame IG , is greenpool getting more traffic?


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> is the GGG Forums website dead? nothing seems to be there, more on GP or here than there.


People like to be in the moment,and iG is the place to post....right now anyway.

GP is more of a social networking site,selling beans and such....

RIU.....well it's just fun...listening too people whining.....lots of bud pics...more whining 
Lies...fake hate....misinformation..fan boys.


----------



## CashCrops (Mar 4, 2015)

Dont forget poorly modded


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

CashCrops said:


> Dont forget poorly modded


Oh yeah,the people....the whiners,that claim RIU at one time was over modded

Very forgettable...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

so is the monarch father retired?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

grateful grape 4, a white grape pheno for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

grateful grape 3, a grape skunk pheno. not sure but this one might be the frostiest of the 6.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

grateful grape #6, dare i say it, an og pheno. lol def no grapes, lil earthy and the lightest lemon. like the structure, cant wait to get these running from clone. these seedplants been thru hell!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Loses interest at the first sign of a nanner... considering every single plant has the genetic code to become a hermie I wonder how he even grows weed. Oh and that's a total bs you said btw because I know for a fact golden goat is hermie prone and comes from a hermie and it's in their catalog.


I also don't see how a nanner would be game over. I always know a girl is ready to pull when she puts out one nanner near the top. Not every girl does it, but it means she is at her maturity window and she can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

A ball sack hidden among bud would be a bad thing if it resulted in seeds. I think I read somewhere recently that some girl nanners are completely sterile and some herm sacks are sterile on certain clones.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> is the GGG Forums website dead? nothing seems to be there, more on GP or here than there.


I post on there all the time. I wish people posted on there more too. 

I am guilt free tho, I document everything there first. I sleep like a baby.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> People like to be in the moment,and iG is the place to post....right now anyway.
> 
> GP is more of a social networking site,selling beans and such....
> 
> ...


Instagram is very minimal information tho. You have to already have added all the testers and gage people to get all the pics.

I feel the site would be more active if there were a "middle manager" that kept tabs on testers and made sure they posted at least beginning flower, mid flower and harvest pics with smoke reports following a month later.

I would feel I was disrespectful if I didn't document everything for M4k after him being so great of a guy and taking a chance on me.

Then again, this thread should be more than it is.. it isn't fun to see all the drama in a breeder thread. 

But then you get people who start crying over deleted posts..


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Instagram is very minimal information tho. You have to already have added all the testers and gage people to get all the pics.
> 
> I feel the site would be more active if there were a "middle manager" that kept tabs on testers and made sure they posted at least beginning flower, mid flower and harvest pics with smoke reports following a month later.
> 
> ...


Very true.....

You know its hard to find people like you @Flaming Pie


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

I learned everything I know from the people that are beefing and quite a few that have left for greener pastures. It's silly so much information was shared at one point now it's just bickering and I'm unable to leach knowledge off all these better growers discussions 

it's the internet and folks are getting all worked up over E-Beef and letting it wreck threads.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then again, this thread should be more than it is.. it isn't fun to see all the drama in a breeder thread.
> 
> But then you get people who start crying over deleted posts..


True, but it works both ways. Some people have good experiences with a given breeder, and will have good things to say, and others have not so good experiences, and will have some negative things to say. These comments shouldn't be met with such ridicule. Take the negative comments in stride, and move on. A lot of the drama in this thread is a direct result of people affiliated with gage being too sensitive over negative feedback.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

I will just have to be the gage forum cheerleader and post encouraging things in peoples threads. lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> True, but it works both ways. Some people have good experiences with a given breeder, and will have good things to say, and others have not so good experiences, and will have some negative things to say. These comments shouldn't be met with such ridicule. Take the negative comments in stride, and move on. A lot of the drama in this thread is a direct result of people affiliated with gage being too sensitive over negative feedback.


Not true.....I still have yet to see anything other than bashing....IMO 
Who's post was met with ridiculed?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

i have tried to move on. its really hard to walk away when i love the last word. lol should i just not post here? do people want to see my results? me better understanding that the joe dominates Xs will help me make a purchase i wont be let down by. should i not buy more ggg gear? like wtf lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know the full history of who insulted who first, but it needs to stop. We don't learn anything from arguing. 

Constructive Criticism, pics, tips, potential hazards to avoid... that is what we should be doing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

Ahhh i got to go. I'll be around later I am sure. Going to toys r us with the littleun.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

She pooped so I have a few more min. lol

I don't think testers should be seen as representatives of gage, but I do think testers should not act out in a knee jerk reaction because some people DO see us as representatives.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not true.....I still have yet to see anything other than bashing....IMO
> Who's post was met with ridiculed?


This post right here is a good example. You consider it bashing, instead of looking at it simply as negative feedback. Your knee-jerk response it to blame the grower.... as if it's not possible for gage to put out a pack of seeds that are below average. Not every pack is going to be a winner. I don't care who the breeder is. To think otherwise is foolish IMO.

I grew a pack from Gage that I wasn't happy with. You blame me. Skunk Monkey on the other hand simply said the results aren't acceptable, and offered to replace the pack. Which response do you think is better for business?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i have tried to move on. its really hard to walk away when i love the last word. lol should i just not post here? do people want to see my results? me better understanding that the joe dominates Xs will help me make a purchase i wont be let down by. should i not buy more ggg gear? like wtf lol


I definitely value your photos and results. I absorb all that information to help me decide on what I would like to grow next. I'm pretty sure most people love to see photos.

Yes understanding the male will help you know what flavor/smell spectrum you will end up with. It's an important thing to know.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree with Flaming Pie the Instagram thing is just not enough info but what can you say when thats what most of the people are using nowadays. This thread will be good long as people do what they should and just post pix and info. Forget that all the bs has happened move on can't keep holding on to the this person started and that person started. 

Soon as I pop my GGG seeds I'll be posting over there. So there can be some more info


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ahhh i got to go. I'll be around later I am sure. Going to toys r us with the littleun.





Flaming Pie said:


> She pooped so I have a few more min. lol


Haha! I don't miss those days. Just like clockwork they always fill their pants right when you're ready to go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

It's like any relationship, you have to take into consideration what the other person thinks feels and wants, but you can't know unless they share that with you.

We need to start sharing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree with Flaming Pie the Instagram thing is just not enough info but what can you say when thats what most of the people are using nowadays. This thread will be good long as people do what they should and just post pix and info. Forget that all the bs has happened move on can't keep holding on to the this person started and that person started.
> 
> Soon as I pop my GGG seeds I'll be posting over there. So there can be some more info


I will be looking for it. Let me know and I'll tag along. Is your handle the same over there? Send me a pm on here when you start it up and I will definitely stop in.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

im an open minded person, i can admit when im wrong, and iv been passed this.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> This post right here is a good example. You consider it bashing, instead of looking at it simply as negative feedback. Your knee-jerk response it to blame the grower.... as if it's not possible for gage to put out a pack of seeds that are below average. Not every pack is going to be a winner. I don't care who the breeder is. To think otherwise is foolish IMO.
> 
> I grew a pack from Gage that I wasn't happy with. You blame me. Skunk Monkey on the other hand simply said the results are acceptable, and offered to replace the pack. Which response do you think is better for business?


Show me the post I said it was your fault....never.
You came to the defense of GG...that's all this is over.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I will be looking for it. Let me know and I'll tag along. Is your handle the same over there? Send me a pm on here when you start it up and I will definitely stop in.


Its close its Darealkingjames over there. I'll def pm when I get them going so you can tag along. My stuff will be posted here but I try to do journals for certain strains at the breeders forum those be more detail. My stuff here will be quick updates and some info but anything anybody wants to know I'll go in to great detail


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

Could it be perhaps a moment when you replied and didn't quote the person you were replying to? 

I have seen many people get confused from lack of quotes and assume the poster is talking about them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Show me the post I said it was your fault....never.
> You came to the defense of GG...that's all this is over.


Never mind


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's like any relationship, you have to take into consideration what the other person thinks feels and wants, but you can't know unless they share that with you.
> 
> We need to start sharing.


Are you talking about the kid pooping orr this discussion?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

pretty sure stow gave his experience with his grape puff and gen bashed him for not growing it right?


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Never mind


Nonono....you make a claim like that,and not back it up....

This is not being argumentative,just trying to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Are you talking about the kid pooping orr this discussion?


Well I definitely don't want my daughter shaing her poop.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

There's all this beef, gotta be like this dog and just squash that shit. OG DOG PAW


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

If we all open ourselves to honesty without being too abrasive I have a feeling we could squash this tonight.

I personally see everyone wanting the same thing but missing each others meanings.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Show me the post I said it was your fault....never.
> You came to the defense of GG...that's all this is over.


good looking out stow! i got your back homie....and were not friends by the way, its just a shared experience. thats it!
\


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> pretty sure stow gave his experience with his grape puff and gen bashed him for not growing it right?


Show me...

I think I called your pheno a shit pheno.....and he put himself in what he himself called shit grower....he put himself in that category,not me..

Would you like for me to get the post,that is so hard for you two to find?
Or just drop it?

You guys are the only ones that keep this going,not just this thread,but most...let's keep it 100!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nonono....you make a claim like that,and not back it up....
> 
> This is not being argumentative,just trying to get to the bottom of this.


3,500 posts and not ONE person has had a legitimate gripe according to you.... all "bashing".

You're a loyal guy no doubt gen, but carrying on like this does nothing good for the company you are representing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm personally not taking any sides.

This is a common case of reading too much into the text.

There has been alot of bashing lately. Mainly involving one person and a couple others that do not like each other.

Can't we just explain what we think happened, accept what each person says as what they remember. Maybe pull some posts for clarification.

OR we could drop it all by saying we respect each other and are sorry if it ever appeared otherwise.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 3,500 posts and not ONE person has had a legitimate gripe according to you.... all "bashing".
> 
> You're a loyal guy no doubt gen, but carrying on like this does nothing good for the company you are representing.


You said I bashed you,I ask that you show me..

Cause that is something I just don't do....I think I even put myself in that shit grower thing..it happens.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Show me...
> 
> I think I called your pheno a shit pheno.....and he put himself in what he himself called shit grower....he put himself in that category,not me..
> 
> ...


thats kinda how it started but not really, i took zero offense to that. but you starting shit with me in the are 51 thread, i dont think this is about stow coming to my defense like the lil puppy i am....lol this is more or less you and I. im cool with squashing shit. we can be cool, we can be just nothing, or enemies. in real life, i have zero enemies.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Are you talking about the kid pooping orr this discussion?


lol i thought the same thing at first


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Show me the post I said it was your fault....never.


Good luck. I've often tried the 'show me the post where' tactic with this cat, and his peers, more than a few times.

At best, you might get "I don't have the time', or 'you're not worth the time', or 'nevermind', or.......anything but what you ask for. For some, facts are a real pain....they can't be bothered.



st0wandgrow said:


> Never mind






genuity said:


> Nonono....you make a claim like that,and not back it up....


Hope you're not holding your breath.....or your toke.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> thats kinda how it started but not really, i took zero offense to that. but you starting shit with me in the are 51 thread, i dont think this is about stow coming to my defense like the lil puppy i am....lol this is more or less you and I. im cool with squashing shit.


Com on GG....all I did was ask for test threads.

How is that starting shit?

A poke yes,but nothing more..

I just really want to know why it's ok,that one company dose not have to have test threads,but GGG must?

I honestly thought we had an understanding.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

So in the area 51 thread a discussion on testers was started?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

what understanding? how is poking someone that likes to troll, not gonna start shit back up? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So in the area 51 thread a discussion on testers was started?


somewhat yes, but it was more slinging turds


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Yo here's the deal, Gage sends me beans I'll fill out a damn journal on the forum and settle this whole damn thing


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So in the area 51 thread a discussion on testers was started?


That was just recently,nothing to do with what stow is talking about...



greenghost420 said:


> what understanding? how is poking someone that likes to troll, not gonna start shit back up? lol


The understanding was,your a troll...you said it,not me.so we can just move on.

So are you saying you just been trolling this whole time?
If so...then my bad...I failed at avoiding that trap..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

GG, are you saying that stow likes to troll? Or you?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> That was just recently,nothing to do with what stow is talking about...
> 
> 
> The understanding was,your a troll...you said it,not me.so we can just move on.
> ...


na we never had any understanding, youve assume alot about me. im a disgruntled tester that wanted free beans to start a company, hmm im a liar, i spread misinfo,hmm that im a hater, hmm what else! im not a troll though. ill partake from time to time, so again your misinterpreting shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> GG, are you saying that stow likes to troll? Or you?


i have been known to troll here n there. cant speak for stow.it can be hard for me to be serious time to time...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Good luck. I've often tried the 'show me the post where' tactic with this cat, and his peers, more than a few times.
> 
> At best, you might get "I don't have the time', or 'you're not worth the time', or 'nevermind', or.......anything but what you ask for. For some, facts are a real pain....they can't be bothered.
> 
> ...


Imagine that. Amos contributing butthurt and pot stirring.... again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> You said I bashed you,I ask that you show me..
> 
> Cause that is something I just don't do....I think I even put myself in that shit grower thing..it happens.


I didn't take as you bashing me. Just being overly defensive of Gage and ruling out the possibility that I could have had a bad pack of seeds. Shit happens.

Anyway. I'm on board with Pie. I agree that we can/should drop it


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> the grower is at fault in most all factors of the grow...to be honest
> 
> a shit grower will get shit end results...no matter how good the genetic potential profile(GPP) is.


You talking about this post......

That says grower,not grower of GGG strains.....I can understand how you took that the wrong way..and I said that back then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm glad that yall are willing to try and hash it out and be respectful.

I will be harvesting tomorrow and will prob open that last jar of aloha grape this weekend for my smoke report.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Imagine that. Amos contributing butthurt and pot stirring.... again.


Don't hear that 'butthurt' term much since your King disappeared....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

I think the butt is past hurt, shits broken.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel like this with stow and genuity and greenghost. I'm super high right now.






I love you guys. #4 is where its at for me. Just great all around potent high. Makes the hubby hard as steel too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2015)

*#4 Aloha Grape Stomper*





A fruity sour chunky funk. A joy to smoke. Always lifts my mood, relieves stress, and increases pleasure big time. Makes me very chatty.

No seeds on grind up, chunky nugs and the high is immediate. Smells great and has a strong effect.

*In case you missed it.*


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like this with stow and genuity and greenghost. I'm super high right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a lucky guy to have you growing all this bomb  Well done!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like this with stow and genuity and greenghost. I'm super high right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! That's a damn convincing recommendation on that one. How does it taste?


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like this with stow and genuity and greenghost. I'm super high right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol oolong......


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> People like to be in the moment,and iG is the place to post....right now anyway.
> 
> GP is more of a social networking site,selling beans and such....
> 
> ...


----------



## 2easy (Mar 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like this with stow and genuity and greenghost. I'm super high right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol which was that? the aloha grape? might have to get some of that for my man lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

I have thirty three more posts to read. I am not stoned enough for this yet lmao. Dabs it is. Back in a sec.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> lol which was that? the aloha grape? might have to get some of that for my man lol


 yall are silly. I don't need any help in that department but good smoke does that for me anyways. Haven't nocited if certain strains does it more but it's something I never tried to notice. My Mrs would love it tho she be making me smoke it everyday


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

If I grew it, and liked it, involuntary abstinence ensues usually. Both of us crawling into bed with blazing red eyes and muscles relaxed to the Max. Funny, to us it is more important passing out like the dead so each sleep hour is a good one. Anyhow, fellas, the way I see things here we all have a clear cut choice. The site provides many functions to enable each to get what they want out of it. Me, I got annoyed with arguing. I agree with Pie here, testers should NOT be viewed as representatives for a breeder. This is a point I was working on with m4k. To most growers, the correct behaviour for being a good ambassador is a little counter intuitive. Stuck in between to opposing ideas, pretty much only the ignore button can make it bearable on RIU. It is a site function designed to help you accommodate the community to yourself. I don't see posts from GG. And StOw is easy to tolerate as long as you see him at work on other threads, very giving with knowledge and so ends a lot of his time offering assistance in many ways. Amos is cool as soon as you realize he just lacks a little tact here and there, but calls it how he sees it and that means you always know what you are gonna get. What we have here is in no way an information thread. More like a little developing social circle really. You cannot be a friend with somebody that has not pissed you off, you have to see both sides before you can call it friendship, good and bad, and be able to tolerate both. Aside from that, certain cats just won't get along. Hit the ignore button.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 5, 2015)

i like the idea of a little community, even if i do miss out on all the action being from a different timezone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> lol which was that? the aloha grape? might have to get some of that for my man lol


Yes that was this pheno of aloha grape. 

Aloha Grape Stomper #4

    

@stowandgrow As far as taste goes, she doesn't have a sweet flavor. I am good with smells but bad with flavors. I'll ask my patient what he thinks it tastes like. We'll be harvesting today so we will have plenty of time to figure it out. lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes that was this pheno of aloha grape.
> 
> Aloha Grape Stomper #4
> 
> ...


my goodness that's a pretty one.! Very very well done. You're making me want to start more of my Grape Stomper OG's


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> yall are silly. I don't need any help in that department but good smoke does that for me anyways. Haven't nocited if certain strains does it more but it's something I never tried to notice. My Mrs would love it tho she be making me smoke it everyday


I pay close attention to the effect it has on sex for me. I have had bud that make me just want to eat/pass out and strains that weirdly enough numb me down there to the point where I have actually hurt my self because I couldn't feel pain in the moment.

It's harder for a man to notice that about himself because hes not the one touching it. lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm still trying to get some FCJ. 
I heard that makes some women,want to give good brain.....(mouth & lip)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Amos is cool.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

So we just smoked some #4 and we describe it as nutty, robust full bodied. rich. very expansive.

Almost reminds me of coffee, the flavor in my mouth after smoking. Strong Coffee without sugar.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So we just smoked some #4 and we describe it as nutty, robust full bodied. rich. very expansive.
> 
> Almost reminds me of coffee, the flavor in my mouth after smoking. Strong Coffee without sugar.


Sounds delicious


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2015)

dam thier is beef shit im tunning in.. i love beef


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2015)

lolz im just fucken kidding im amazed at the proffesionalism you guys keeping your cool i would have fliped already but nice read though that aloha grape lookes dank!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2easy (Mar 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I pay close attention to the effect it has on sex for me. I have had bud that make me just want to eat/pass out and strains that weirdly enough numb me down there to the point where I have actually hurt my self because I couldn't feel pain in the moment.
> 
> It's harder for a man to notice that about himself because hes not the one touching it. lol.


Its actually something I pay attention to as well. I hope I find a similar pheno in the hw x gs/aww.

im sure my man wont mind the rigorous testing lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

Pie and 2easy should create a cross together with this one purpose in mind. Trust me, if you pull it off, you can count on epic sales, and not only to the girls lol. Call it 'The Panty Bandit"


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Call it 'The Panty Bandit"


Gape Stomper?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

Yo I know this is off subject but I had to post this after my dad told me about this. Rapper 2 Chainz has a show called The Most Expensivest Shit on YouTube. This guy smoked the worlds most expensive blunt/joint. He was using 24k good rolling papers and smoking $800oz bud called Top Shelf and Isla OG. You guys have to watch this and if anybody has seen those strains he's smoking let us know about them 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/p-HxhJLUYhk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

Was trying to post the video right here so it wouldn't open the link but I'm on my phone and can't get it to work right lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gape Stomper?


Muahahahahahaha omg... wrong, but so RIGHT


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo I know this is off subject but I had to post this after my dad told me about this. Rapper 2 Chainz has a show called The Most Expensivest Shit on YouTube. This guy smoked the worlds most expensive blunt/joint. He was using 24k good rolling papers and smoking $800oz bud called Top Shelf and Isla OG. You guys have to watch this and if anybody has seen those strains he's smoking let us know about them
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/p-HxhJLUYhk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Haha! That pipe was great. Imagine busting that out for a session with your boys. lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo I know this is off subject but I had to post this after my dad told me about this. Rapper 2 Chainz has a show called The Most Expensivest Shit on YouTube. This guy smoked the worlds most expensive blunt/joint. He was using 24k good rolling papers and smoking $800oz bud called Top Shelf and Isla OG. You guys have to watch this and if anybody has seen those strains he's smoking let us know about them
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/p-HxhJLUYhk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


rofl the guy in the store gets so sketched out when that woman lights that bowl.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> Its actually something I pay attention to as well. I hope I find a similar pheno in the hw x gs/aww.
> 
> im sure my man wont mind the rigorous testing lol


Now I just HAVE to know if the Dream Beaver was aptly named?...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2015)

I watched that dude eat a burger and I almost puked it was raw. They put gold on the burger bun too....

All while chopping up some of the most revered beef... beef that is praised for it's texture and fat content and distribution and they ground it up.... OH and his grilling in a fucking pot..... whomever the chef was is a damn tard bucket.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Pie and 2easy should create a cross together with this one purpose in mind. Trust me, if you pull it off, you can count on epic sales, and not only to the girls lol. Call it 'The Panty Bandit"


Sex Panther


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

Cherry Jo #1



Finished at 7.5 weeks but got some more color from going the 8.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

Cherry Jo #3

 
 
   

These girls were done at week 8. Saw the starts of amber on the underside of the colas. So this is a fast finishing strain.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

#1 and #4 were hard to get bud pics. the flash kept messing up the picture cus they were so coated.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

Cherry Jo #4

  
Also showed a small amount of amber on lower colas. Caught these girls at JUST the right time.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn cherry Jo........mmmmmmm


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anybody heard of the Isla OG or Top Shelf he was smoking? I've never even heard of it till now but I'm sure the Cali people have cus that's where they sell those cans of cured bud but $800 a zip is insane tho. Very cool how they cure in the can so when you open it it's freshly cured bud


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo #4
> 
> View attachment 3365270 View attachment 3365269
> Also showed a small amount of amber on lower colas. Caught these girls at JUST the right time.


That Jo BX is killing it. Fat chunky frosty buds. Well done ms


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

Finished in 8 weeks is great too. Past couple grows I have been doing 9.5 weeks cus grapestomper bx and aloha grape range 8.5-9.5 weeks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anybody heard of the Isla OG or Top Shelf he was smoking? I've never even heard of it till now but I'm sure the Cali people have cus that's where they sell those cans of cured bud but $800 a zip is insane tho. Very cool how they cure in the can so when you open it it's freshly cured bud


I wonder if they cure it and then just can it. That would make more sense to me. Cus you know it would be safe from mold.

That would be a cool thing to have for extra long storage. Like wine, stoners would have coolers filled with select bud from their favorite harvests.

Oh here is some grade A Cherry Jo Pheno 1, shall we partake?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

[


Flaming Pie said:


> Sex Panther


If you use any Thai... Love Me Long Thai


----------



## thump easy (Mar 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wonder if they cure it and then just can it. That would make more sense to me. Cus you know it would be safe from mold.
> 
> That would be a cool thing to have for extra long storage. Like wine, stoners would have coolers filled with select bud from their favorite harvests.
> 
> Oh here is some grade A Cherry Jo Pheno 1, shall we partake?


 i found this on the internect looks pritty cool..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely lookin nugs Flamin.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

This mendobreath f2 has super thick hairs..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> This mendobreath f2 has super thick hairs..
> View attachment 3365859


Sure does. Gonna be very dense nuggets. I wish these would get restocked again. Gonna grab Stone Free since there's no f2 in stock


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 6, 2015)

hey pie haven't seen u in a while what happened u don't come over to the Bodhi thread no more anyways ur killin it with ur grows very nice I must say


----------



## 2easy (Mar 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> This mendobreath f2 has super thick hairs..
> View attachment 3365859


damn those are going to be rockhard


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey pie haven't seen u in a while what happened u don't come over to the Bodhi thread no more anyways ur killin it with ur grows very nice I must say


I have a baby and a husband. Lol. Plus I haven't grown bodhi for 9mo.

My Goji mother came down with powdery mildew and I freaked out. Plus I wasn't taki Ng very good care of the mother cause I didn't have enough time with a 12 month old.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have a baby and a husband. Lol. Plus I haven't grown bodhi for 9mo.
> 
> My Goji mother came down with powdery mildew and I freaked out. Plus I wasn't taki Ng very good care of the mother cause I didn't have enough time with a 12 month old.


First litttle pie to join the clan?

They are a lot of work, but the joy you will get from watching her grow up is immeasurable. Congrats!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 6, 2015)

the only Golden Gage giving problems





I stopped the *N* heavy nutes 2 weeks ago and added 3 ml of bloom to try and balance it out, ppms are 450 going in.

I was playing with my settings on the Nikon and took some new shots but dont want to clog this thread with my crappy shots
https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-current-grows-continues.389490/page-36#post-11380436 <------they are here


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

Cherry puff f2
Banana puff f2
Duende 
Duende f2
Crystal elegance 
Yo mama f2

I need to pop some testers..


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2015)

I read most of this thread. it was painful at times, but there was some fire for sure. great job people. anyone ran burning desire or starlet kush? only reviews are on the GGG forum and they don't tell me about the buzz. would love to know. also, my neighbor has used svoc. def legit. great cust srvc. they ship in breeders pack. they will resend if you don't get them. they need a real-time inventory/ordering system. btw, some asked about the aww. that came from hazeman. peace


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2015)

^someone


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

I have not seen no one growing them crosses,

What info you want on the GS/AWW?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the only Golden Gage giving problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I will delete the previous post in a sec... cool brother you have salt build up. Using that Dairy Doo soil right... here's what I would love for you to try: Pure water, no nutes, she needs a little flush. Organic, a flush is mostly going to cause more problems, so you need a probiotic treatment as much to lock up essential nutes as to go to work on any residual ammonia nitrogen in the soil. Top dress with two tablespoons Bokashi or Gro-Kashi, then a one inch straw mulch. Even better would be to mix the bokashi with a few hand fulls of earth worm castings or good home made compost. Top dress with pro biotics, mulch so the micro herd has every single opportunity to get ahead asap. After top dressing, every time you water, wait ten minutes, then water again. This ensures no salty pockets remain in the soil, no dry patches either. Watering twice is pretty essential for soil conditioning. If she doesnt look netter in seven days you might want to hold her back from flower.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks MH, going to the store this afternoon and making it happen, you rock thanks!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2015)

I like to water them a little then leave em alone till it soaks in completely. Takes me an hour to water four plants, but while I wait for them to soak in I do other things like laundry or tending to the little plants.

I also let the water sit in the tray for a couple min before shop vacuuming it out to ensure I dont have a cone of dry soil in the base.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like to water them a little then leave em alone till it soaks in completely. Takes me an hour to water four plants, but while I wait for them to soak in I do other things like laundry or tending to the little plants.
> 
> I also let the water sit in the tray for a couple min before shop vacuuming it out to ensure I dont have a cone of dry soil in the base.


I've started to do this too. Otherwise water just runs threw my pots and out the bottom and like you say I prolly get dry spots.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've started to do this too. Otherwise water just runs threw my pots and out the bottom and like you say I prolly get dry spots.


Do you use aloe Mr H? It's a great surfactant that will break the surface tension of the soil and allow for even saturation.
Little bit goes a long way


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you use aloe Mr H? It's a great surfactant that will break the surface tension of the soil and allow for even saturation.
> Little bit goes a long way


THIS is one of the best tips for soil condition. Aloe is a miracle.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> THIS is one of the best tips for soil condition. Aloe is a miracle.


Another good soil conditioning tip is if you have problems with the water going through the soil add a drop of dawn and it will help a lot.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Another good soil conditioning tip is if you have problems with the water going through the soil add a drop of dawn and it will help a lot.


Dish soap can be used, but I would opt for something like Dr Bronners instead. Commercial dish soap like Dawn often contains anti-microbial ingredients which isn't very good for anyone rocking an organic soil


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dish soap can be used, but I would opt for something like Dr Bronners instead. Commercial dish soap like Dawn often contains anti-microbial ingredients which isn't very good for anyone rocking an organic soil


The reason I specifically said dawn is because it doesn't have anti-microbial ingrediants and it is also biodegradable and safe to use. I grow organic R/O water only ( make some brews [3x pewp , 1x ancient forest humus, 1x molasses).

In order to be antibacterial, most soaps have a chemical called Triclosan. Usually only hand soaps have this. Dawn does not contain this agent.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dish soap can be used, but I would opt for something like Dr Bronners instead. Commercial dish soap like Dawn often contains anti-microbial ingredients which isn't very good for anyone rocking an organic soil


I use fresh aloe in all sprays and feeds. The girls seem to love it, and it helps with burn in hot times too...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I use fresh aloe in all sprays and feeds. The girls seem to love it, and it helps with burn in hot times too...


Try using a silicate if your having heat problems they work great.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Try using a silicate if your having heat problems they work great.


Lol... I wish... pretty much nothing you guys are used to getting every day is available readily on our market. Then to top it off I am not exactly in an urban center. My source of Si is mainly DE eaten by horses and crapped out and composted by tours truly. The aloes grow wild here that is very handy. Let me put it like this: if I run out of rolling paper, it might take a day or more before I can get more...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... I wish... pretty much nothing you guys are used to getting every day is available readily on our market. Then to top it off I am not exactly in an urban center. My source of Si is mainly DE eaten by horses and crapped out and composted by tours truly. The aloes grow wild here that is very handy. Let me put it like this: if I run out of rolling paper, it might take a day or more before I can get more...


That sucks, I saw some guy rolled a joint with a cured weed leaf I gotta learn how to do that...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2015)

_Lord, never let me live in a place that does not have ready access to the TP._ Sometimes I wish i could do the Alaska thing, just me the gun and my dog, roughing it...but i cant camp for more than 2 nights and I am ready for my soft bed. #bigsissy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... I wish... pretty much nothing you guys are used to getting every day is available readily on our market. Then to top it off I am not exactly in an urban center. My source of Si is mainly DE eaten by horses and crapped out and composted by tours truly. The aloes grow wild here that is very handy. Let me put it like this: if I run out of rolling paper, it might take a day or more before I can get more...


That's no accident. European nations and American business interest, straight left Africa to the dogs after colonization lost its global appeal. Rich bastards took everything of value and left you guys stuck trying to rebuild from the scraps left. It really is a fucked up story, the history of Africa. The world's largest continent and many American think it is a flipping country.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2015)

youre in Africa, MH?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That sucks, I saw some guy rolled a joint with a cured weed leaf I gotta learn how to do that...


Aficianado Seeds website had a blunt rolled with fan/sugar leaves and wrapped in gold leaf. It's off their site now, seen it when I was looking for that Pinot Noir frenchy is always raving about.

edit : Lol http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/07/07/yup-this-is-a-24k-gold-blunt-from-aficionado-seeds/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2015)

It ain't a pot leaf, but this guy can roll it up.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 7, 2015)

Just want you all to know Brek-o is alive and well, he is watching and wants everyone to know how much he loves you.

hahahahaha

But really he has some really nice strains coming back


----------



## 2easy (Mar 7, 2015)

Hw x gs/aww @ 2weeks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> youre in Africa, MH?


I can swim backwards and forwards between two oceans if I want to. Backstroke, forward stroke, Indian, Atlantic lmfao...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Just want you all to know Brek-o is alive and well, he is watching and wants everyone to know how much he loves you.
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> But really he has some really nice strains coming back


No kidding I already know his profile name. He gives himself away so quickly every time. Gave himself away on the Bodhi thread. Playing it more cleverly this time but I have X-ray eyes lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you use aloe Mr H? It's a great surfactant that will break the surface tension of the soil and allow for even saturation.
> Little bit goes a long way


No I don't stow, I've been meaning to grab a plant from the nursery. Maybe I'll put that on the list of things to get done today


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 8, 2015)

aspi #1


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

Aspire,is looking delish...


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

How does she smell a lot a people bitch about the Jo in her.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 8, 2015)

I was doing a little rubbing this morning and came to figure that this joseph is some type of large hash plant it has that sweet hashy planty smell to it. It does have a nice bud structure and makes big yields. My gf likes the smell she says it is a more medical flavor.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

Well after the Congo x GojiOG from Bodhi gave me super similar smells and flavor to the Jo crosses I have had I really don't see the fuss. Unless Goji is not OG in the exact same way Jo is which I find a little unlikely lol. Waiting on my mates Scott's OG to finish, but so far same kinda nail varnish and spice smell to me...


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> How does she smell a lot a people bitch about the Jo in her.


People love to bitch....


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well after the Congo x GojiOG from Bodhi gave me super similar smells and flavor to the Jo crosses I have had I really don't see the fuss. Unless Goji is not OG in the exact same way Jo is which I find a little unlikely lol. Waiting on my mates Scott's OG to finish, but so far same kinda nail varnish and spice smell to me...


Not many people will post truths like this,that's why I like ya ham..


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well after the Congo x GojiOG from Bodhi gave me super similar smells and flavor to the Jo crosses I have had I really don't see the fuss. Unless Goji is not OG in the exact same way Jo is which I find a little unlikely lol. Waiting on my mates Scott's OG to finish, but so far same kinda nail varnish and spice smell to me...


I'm probably going to get roasted for saying this but if you want to taste a strain that has an amazing OG taste try finding a clone or running a couple packs of cali connections chem4 OG, that shit is pure OG funk.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm probably going to get roasted for saying this but if you want to taste a strain that has an amazing OG taste try finding a clone or running a couple packs of cali connections chem4 OG, that shit is pure OG funk.


Why would you say that, if its dank its dank. Fuck a hater.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not many people will post truths like this,that's why I like ya ham..


I will admit this Scott's OG seems next level far as potency of smell goes, but my clothes and hands smell the same as it wears off. If that is the pure OG smell, I really feel Jo mixes in a great way. Maybe I lucked out on all runs so far, maybe my nose is not as sensitive to a particular note that other guys find very important, but i really am seeing too many similarities to knock Jo as a 'NO G'


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm probably going to get roasted for saying this but if you want to taste a strain that has an amazing OG taste try finding a clone or running a couple packs of cali connections chem4 OG, that shit is pure OG funk.


Cali Conn is swearing in my house. People get slapped for mentioning his gear around these parts. TahoeOG and Swerve in person together equals Hell NO. Lets not go there ever again lol. The Tahoe cut is fantastic though. I can get it back at the price of a vital organ. Being held on to tighter than the seal in a dolphins ass. Danknas fuk tho.


----------



## canned hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> No kidding I already know his profile name. He gives himself away so quickly every time. Gave himself away on the Bodhi thread. Playing it more cleverly this time but I have X-ray eyes lol


.... Or is it that brek hasn't been in the bodhi thread and any new member who wanders in there gets the Hammy "xray eye". Holy Balls.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cali Conn is swearing in my house. People get slapped for mentioning his gear around these parts. TahoeOG and Swerve in person together equals Hell NO. Lets not go there ever again lol. The Tahoe cut is fantastic though. I can get it back at the price of a vital organ. Being held on to tighter than the seal in a dolphins ass. Danknas fuk tho.


 sWerves headband is slapping the shit out goji og in my flower room.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> sWerves headband is slapping the shit out goji og in my flower room.


That headband is fire I got some headband x amnesia haze seeds I haven't popped yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> sWerves headband is slapping the shit out goji og in my flower room.


Out of all the Cali Conn gear most people have keepers of the 818 Headband and Tahoe OG. That 818 is really fire he killed it and its got me really wanting to get a pack to see the fuss. I swore I would never get his gear but after testing too many runs of the Headband being pure fire I just may have to change my mind


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

Rare dankness 501st og,had this one pheno that hands down put force og to shame....and I loved that force og


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Rare dankness 501st og,had this one pheno that hands down put force og to shame....and I loved that force og


 Did they just do a limited release on force?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2015)

I wish there was a book on bud type(structure/calynx shape/hairs), smells and tastes. I would read that for sure.

I see allot of similar looking shapes that buds take. I wish they would catalogue this shit and explain what part of the world caused these evolutions to take place.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Did they just do a limited release on force?


Yeah..not really sure why,but I'm sure they have said it some place..


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wish there was a book on bud type(structure/calynx shape/hairs), smells and tastes. I would read that for sure.
> 
> I see allot of similar looking shapes that buds take. I wish they would catalogue this shit and explain what part of the world caused these evolutions to take place.


Hell yeah....


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That headband is fire I got some headband x amnesia haze seeds I haven't popped yet.


 Yeah the 818 is probably what you are looking for when it comes to nasty diesel smells.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yeah the 818 is probably what you are looking for when it comes to nasty diesel smells.


I might give it a whirl then. I love me some Diesel. It has to be that combo of fuel, something dead, some kind of rotting fruit, and at the same time make you drool lmfao... yup I love me some STANK.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I might give it a whirl then. I love me some Diesel. It has to be that combo of fuel, something dead, some kind of rotting fruit, and at the same time make you drool lmfao... yup I love me some STANK.


 Exactly my girl says it smells like bad breath or something.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Rare dankness 501st og,had this one pheno that hands down put force og to shame....and I loved that force og


I would love to try some REAL RD gear but somebody would need to pick it up for me in the USA, outside is from their Spanish lab, not the same moms. Weird, kinda like cheap ripoffs of their own gear. I have drooled over many a pic of 501st now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 8, 2015)

mushrooms are starting


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I would love to try some REAL RD gear but somebody would need to pick it up for me in the USA, outside is from their Spanish lab, not the same moms. Weird, kinda like cheap ripoffs of their own gear. I have drooled over many a pic of 501st now.


which strain would you chose?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

If I had to name one that blew my socks off to tje level I was buying while I had my own dank, Karma's Biker Kush. My mate went through three packs to find this stanky ass monster you still taste it half an hour later. Makes your hair stand on end, chemical spice, nail varnish and lemon, peppers and some kind of curry idk. But three packs?... pricey pheno hunt. He is NOT letting go of cuts I have tried for more than a year now and nada.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> which strain would you chose?


501st hands down. First time I saw a pic I almost dropped a kidney.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

Has anyone ordered ggg from high life seed?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Has anyone ordered ggg from high life seed?


Yes. The only seed bank that I've ever had issues with. I won't go so far as to say not to order from them, but I certainly won't again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2015)

I am so excited about that cherry candy smelling bud. It smells SO MUCH! I just wave a stick around in my face and I can catch its juicy scent.

ERMAGERD PLZ REVEG


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes. The only seed bank that I've ever had issues with. I won't go so far as to say not to order from them, but I certainly won't again.


 man I was hoping to hear good results they got some rare gage gear


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome sauce btw

http://sclabs.com/learn/terpenes.html


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> How does she smell a lot a people bitch about the Jo in her.


smells like gas/diesel/lemon


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 8, 2015)

one of my favs
dna tangilope
smells like biting into a orange.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anybody know when ggg forum will be back up?


----------



## 2easy (Mar 9, 2015)

it is up i just posted there a moment ago


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

Well after much thinking I have finally pulled the trigger on a pack of grateful breath and grapestomper og! Was really thinking about only grabbing the baby breath at ngr because they are having a sale but wanted grateful breath more than baby breath.
Still grabbed frisco snaps by norstar to take advantage of ngr deal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well after much thinking I have finally pulled the trigger on a pack of grateful breath and grapestomper og! Was really thinking about only grabbing the baby breath at ngr because they are having a sale but wanted grateful breath more than baby breath.
> Still grabbed frisco snaps by norstar to take advantage of ngr deal.


What deal is going on at NGR? Just checked and didn't see anything


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What deal is going on at NGR? Just checked and didn't see anything


22% off any order over 50 (I think since mine was only 70) when you use promo code:Monday. I get their newsletter.
Eta: looks like I grabbed the last pack of both grateful breath and grapestomper og lol, sorry for anyone looking for those but I couldnt be happoer to add these two to my stash.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2015)

Something is wrong with the security cert at gage forums for sure. I still post there, but I think they need to renew their certificate because it has expired.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> 22% off any order over 50 (I think since mine was only 70) when you use promo code:Monday. I get their newsletter.
> Eta: looks like I grabbed the last pack of both grateful breath and grapestomper og lol, sorry for anyone looking for those but I couldnt be happoer to add these two to my stash.


If you got those at the Greenpool they aren't the last pack. Simon only lists one pack at a time. I bought Grateful Breath about 6 weeks ago and got a whole pack free. Buy one get one free on Grateful Breath and Headway. Almost puled the trigger on Headway. Simon will list more. Those been is stock for months over there but hardly anybody buys them. I've been stocking up like crazy on GGG gear over there


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you got those at the Greenpool they aren't the last pack. Simon only lists one pack at a time. I bought Grateful Breath about 6 weeks ago and got a whole pack free. Buy one get one free on Grateful Breath and Headway. Almost puled the trigger on Headway. Simon will list more. Those been is stock for months over there but hardly anybody buys them. I've been stocking up like crazy on GGG gear over there


Good to know I kinda felt selfish lol. That is a good system to make sure nobody gets their feeling hurt. And now you got me hoping I get an extra pack of that grateful lol.
I officially have to stop buying beans for a while though. Running out of room to put em lol, plus I am starting to gdt a headache trying to decide wgat I wanna run when I get done testing...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Good to know I kinda felt selfish lol. That is a good system to make sure nobody gets their feeling hurt. And now you got me hoping I get an extra pack of that grateful lol.
> I officially have to stop buying beans for a while though. Running out of room to put em lol, plus I am starting to gdt a headache trying to decide wgat I wanna run when I get done testing...


LOL  it is a great system over there I love it. I hope a lot more breeders distribute their beans over there. Its good for up and coming breeders to get their work out there. I know a few members here whose beans would do very well over there. I hate to bust your bubble bro but that promo was back in January I got them right before the end of the month but I since you got two packs I think you were supposed to get a free pack to choose from a few strains. Hit Simon up and see if they're still offering the bulk order promo and tell him you ordered two packs. Two packs gets 1 free pack of Harleem, Sugertown Express and another strain can't remember. I know how you feel bro my beans buying is getting insane!! Just got a pack of Pretty Wicked from Norstar and I've been blessed with beans of great crosses too. My box I keep them in is too full nothing else will fit. Gotta get a bigger box lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> LOL  it is a great system over there I love it. I hope a lot more breeders distribute their beans over there. Its good for up and coming breeders to get their work out there. I know a few members here whose beans would do very well over there. I hate to bust your bubble bro but that promo was back in January I got them right before the end of the month but I since you got two packs I think you were supposed to get a free pack to choose from a few strains. Hit Simon up and see if they're still offering the bulk order promo and tell him you ordered two packs. Two packs gets 1 free pack of Harleem, Sugertown Express and another strain can't remember. I know how you feel bro my beans buying is getting insane!! Just got a pack of Pretty Wicked from Norstar and I've been blessed with beans of great crosses too. My box I keep them in is too full nothing else will fit. Gotta get a bigger box lol


Just checked the description on the grateful breath on green pool and it says bog exclusive in the description so fingers crossed.
Lol on the norstar, we seem to have similar taste in breeders, I ordered Alcatraz Og, and frisco og and ordered frisco snaps today when they restocked it


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 9, 2015)

here's pineapple chunk from barney. dont know what it is but everything that popped from barney, all taste/smell the same (weird smell), but gets the job done. done chronic thunder, liberty haze, blue cheese and afraid to do critical kush. all organic, raw nutrients and teas. my opinion, dont waste your time with them. blue cheese was the only one that had nanners


----------



## 2easy (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah i grew a few barneys farm strains early on. i must say i really enjoyed Laughing Buddha and so did everyone i knew, everything else i tried was rubbish. 

Laughing buddha was one of there older strains, i dunno maybe back then they actually were worth something now there just a joke.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 10, 2015)

I know an outdoor grower that religiously ran Barney's gear. At first it was all dank as can be, like ten hears ago. The LSD was phenomenal, Nightshade would have you crossing a room and already forget why you did it. Thumped the hell out of any DNA gear. But every year, it went backwards that tad, more generic, less stable. After a decade or more, I think they now gave up on Barney's completely. Don't know how that works, but they really did put out some badass beans back in the day. I rated them most highly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> here's pineapple chunk from barney.
> 
> my opinion, dont waste your time with them.


Thanks for the timely advice !


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2015)

Spring cleaning....
Time to set up a few of these...

 
Love this time of the year....


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Spring cleaning....
> Time to set up a few of these...
> 
> View attachment 3368704
> Love this time of the year....


How does those double end hps work compared to the single end hps? I've been seeing those a lot more and starting to wonder about them. Prices are coming down for them so may look into them if they are producing more than single end


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> How does those double end hps work compared to the single end hps? I've been seeing those a lot more and starting to wonder about them. Prices are coming down for them so may look into them if they are producing more than single end


It's just better all the way around...
I'll post pics,you know talk is only gonna take us so far...

It's a shit ton of good light,in a open room,it still hit close to 2000fc at 92in from the sides(light reader) on the ground.

Direct under the light,in a tent...at 4ft the light reading was right at maxing out.

6x6 all day,with a few .....


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Spring cleaning....
> Time to set up a few of these...
> 
> View attachment 3368704
> Love this time of the year....


Very nice, looks a lot like my 6 inch blockbuster.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 10, 2015)

today is a good day  got my pack of D&D and get a pack of colombian black as freebies, simon know how to tke care of his customer  i've order another pack of D&D and im gonna wait for the 2014 pack of D&D and the new drop of gage green this month  now let's start the pheno hunt


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's just better all the way around...
> I'll post pics,you know talk is only gonna take us so far...
> 
> It's a shit ton of good light,in a open room,it still hit close to 2000fc at 92in from the sides(light reader) on the ground.
> ...


No need for pic cus your word is one of the few I trust. Damn they putting out like that I def may have to get a couple would only need two for my area since they coverage is good


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I know an outdoor grower that religiously ran Barney's gear. At first it was all dank as can be, like ten hears ago. The LSD was phenomenal, Nightshade would have you crossing a room and already forget why you did it. Thumped the hell out of any DNA gear. But every year, it went backwards that tad, more generic, less stable. After a decade or more, I think they now gave up on Barney's completely. Don't know how that works, but they really did put out some badass beans back in the day. I rated them most highly.


You guys don't keep mother plants?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 10, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys don't keep mother plants?


no moms. just replicas
i wish i kept a tangilope cut!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 10, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> today is a good day  got my pack of D&D and get a pack of colombian black as freebies, simon know how to tke care of his customer  i've order another pack of D&D and im gonna wait for the 2014 pack of D&D and the new drop of gage green this month  now let's start the pheno hunt


just for shit and grins, when did you order? When did he send yours out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 10, 2015)

Do the double ended bulbs use the same ballast as a single end bulb?


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do the double ended bulbs use the same ballast as a single end bulb?


some will fire them up,but they will not run right.....

The new galaxy grow amp,is what I use
And I am going to run the ushio de bulbs..


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> some will fire them up,but they will not run right.....
> 
> The new galaxy grow amp,is what I use
> And I am going to run the ushio de bulbs..


I figured it might start some of them up but be more trouble than anything. That's asking for electrical problems which could lead to fire.

Well after watching the video most digital ballasts will work and can't use the Gavita de bulb as its only 440v. Def will be looking to get one or two of these


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do the double ended bulbs use the same ballast as a single end bulb?


https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/PHB3010


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 10, 2015)

Cherry Jo #2 @ Day 60

 
  

Think she looks done?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo #2 @ Day 60
> 
> View attachment 3369140
> View attachment 3369141 View attachment 3369148
> ...


She looks awesome what a beauty. By the looks of her from these pics she does I don't see white pistils still coming out and most of them look like the have rescinded into the calyx. Love her structure she looks like Sour D the way those calyxs look. What those trichs looking like tho? Thats the tell all


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She looks awesome what a beauty. By the looks of her from these pics she does I don't see white pistils still coming out and most of them look like the have rescinded into the calyx. Love her structure she looks like Sour D the way those calyxs look. What those trichs looking like tho? Thats the tell all


Last time I looked they were mostly cloudy. I'm gonna look at her real close next couple days for sure. Thursday or Saturday was my plan.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 10, 2015)

She is going to completely out yield the other 3 I suspect. 

Her (#2) and the purple super cherry smelling girl (#1) will be kept for another run if they reveg.

I really wish I had more room and could run two flower tents at a time. Tried to set up ventilation for another tent and it just didn't work. I am limited by my access to exhaust ports.....stupid wye duct didn't work.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 10, 2015)

looking at those i have never been more convinced there is some diesel in Jo's background


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2015)

Jo is a beastly specimen,the things he dose to clones is unheard of........lol


And the way,plants respond to a women's touch @Flaming Pie @2easy 
Now that's something.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

2easy said:


> looking at those i have never been more convinced there is some diesel in Jo's background


That's exactly what I said. Underdawg OG aka Loompas Headband is supposed to be the Original Diesel from my understanding so it has to be some truth there cus the way those buds looks you can tell its Diesel in it. Since Jo came from Underdawg buds you can see why those calyx look the way they do. Especially with this cross since it's actually a Jo BX. I agree with gen Jo is a beast and I can see why they hit him with everything. He may dominate some crosses but he adds to the mom and those buds by Pie shows what he does


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo #2 @ Day 60
> 
> View attachment 3369140
> View attachment 3369141 View attachment 3369148
> ...


Looks done to me, check under a microscope hope ya enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 10, 2015)

Triangle Kush x Jo, i mean seriously is it that much to ask lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is going to completely out yield the other 3 I suspect.
> 
> Her (#2) and the purple super cherry smelling girl (#1) will be kept for another run if they reveg.
> 
> I really wish I had more room and could run two flower tents at a time. Tried to set up ventilation for another tent and it just didn't work. I am limited by my access to exhaust ports.....stupid wye duct didn't work.


This is not a problem, but a challenge. Throw up some more details and we can all rub some synapses together and find a solution for you. There is a professional AC guy on RIU that gives very solid advice on climate control, venting etc, I can find him easily I think he is called someacdude... Anyhow I have vented multiple tents from one outlet pretty much every time. Booster fans are your friend. Way I see it inline fans are cheap enough far as grow gear goes to shove in as many as you need. Two eights I would duct into a ten inch and out from there. Moves a fuktonne of air with no issues. Normally the problem is positive pressure build up where the ducts join, it can stop your extraction dead on for sure, but add a fan to move that air and it works perfectly well. I went to the hardware store and found plumbing fittings for toilets that come with a ten inch opening splitting into two eights. No idea what it is really used for but does the job for joining ducts.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2015)

GGG upgrade soon...


2easy said:


> Triangle Kush x Jo, i mean seriously is it that much to ask lol


It may just happen.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ok I will delete the previous post in a sec... cool brother you have salt build up. Using that Dairy Doo soil right... here's what I would love for you to try: Pure water, no nutes, she needs a little flush. Organic, a flush is mostly going to cause more problems, so you need a probiotic treatment as much to lock up essential nutes as to go to work on any residual ammonia nitrogen in the soil. Top dress with two tablespoons Bokashi or Gro-Kashi, then a one inch straw mulch. Even better would be to mix the bokashi with a few hand fulls of earth worm castings or good home made compost. Top dress with pro biotics, mulch so the micro herd has every single opportunity to get ahead asap. After top dressing, every time you water, wait ten minutes, then water again. This ensures no salty pockets remain in the soil, no dry patches either. Watering twice is pretty essential for soil conditioning. If she doesnt look netter in seven days you might want to hold her back from flower.


Bokashi will be here today, mixin with worm poop and gonna watch the results. also digging out the sheds and grabbing the grill, its in the high 30's today (F) its like summer again.

Perspective is reality....
After a bitter February, 30's seems really warm in March.
After a warm summer, 30's seems like nails on a chalkboard .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is not a problem, but a challenge. Throw up some more details and we can all rub some synapses together and find a solution for you. There is a professional AC guy on RIU that gives very solid advice on climate control, venting etc, I can find him easily I think he is called someacdude... Anyhow I have vented multiple tents from one outlet pretty much every time. Booster fans are your friend. Way I see it inline fans are cheap enough far as grow gear goes to shove in as many as you need. Two eights I would duct into a ten inch and out from there. Moves a fuktonne of air with no issues. Normally the problem is positive pressure build up where the ducts join, it can stop your extraction dead on for sure, but add a fan to move that air and it works perfectly well. I went to the hardware store and found plumbing fittings for toilets that come with a ten inch opening splitting into two eights. No idea what it is really used for but does the job for joining ducts.


I will take some pictures later for sure.

Positive pressure was the problem and I only had the fans I had so we had to take everything apart again.

I have limited amounts of time to do things in the garden due to being a mother. Naps and bedtime are when I have time.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> just for shit and grins, when did you order? When did he send yours out?


have take a lot of time he made a mistake so it take 2 weeks, but when he resend it it take only 6 days (of the 2 weeks) faster than attitude


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

This is the space I am working with. 

    
There is my dry tent hooked into my flower tent for scrubbing.

 
I used this wye duct and you can see in the lower photo where I attached it to the joist.
 
I was running the exhaust through the chimney but it was going straight in instead of up the chimney and that caused some problems. Guy I talked to was going to chisel an opening to mortar an angle up the chimney. I freaked out tho because I felt like a horrible person for possibly putting my family in danger of carbon monoxide poisoning. So I just had him vent it out the window near my AC. 
 
The vent above the water heater was back flowing due to the positive pressure the exhaust was causing. 

I feel I would need to run another fan at the same CFM as the flower tent fan to stop backflow through the wye. It would have to be an inline fan I am guessing. The duct fan couldnt fight the pressure of the flower fan and was letting some air back into the veg tent (I used a paper to see).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

Start firing those synapses gentlemen!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

If your veg tent is not running too hot, that can vent into the flowering tent and out the normal vent without adding another fan on the outlet. If that is not an option then a bigger fan than your flower outlet will be a good investment. Might be a tad overkill BUT that sets you up for a second flower tent. What are you running in veg far as lighting goes?


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Start firing those synapses gentlemen!


couldn't you use an in-line blower on the exhaust end of the wye?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> have take a lot of time he made a mistake so it take 2 weeks, but when he resend it it take only 6 days (of the 2 weeks) faster than attitude


i have been waiting since Jan. 29th for a pack of Mindscape, first one never arrived, lol, waiting for the resend....still


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Start firing those synapses gentlemen!


ouch


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

day39 of veg or day 1 of flower, flipped last night.





Golden gage


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> If your veg tent is not running too hot, that can vent into the flowering tent and out the normal vent without adding another fan on the outlet. If that is not an option then a bigger fan than your flower outlet will be a good investment. Might be a tad overkill BUT that sets you up for a second flower tent. What are you running in veg far as lighting goes?


600w HPS for flower 400w MH for veg

I only have two ports I can use on that side. One has to always be available for the dry tent. Although I suppose I could vent the dry tent into the veg tent. 

I know the veg tent heats up my large basement room alot in the summer. I cringe to think what would happen to my flowering girls. 

A larger fan would require an 8 inch.. The duct out of the house is a 6 inch. Such a short distance to the exhaust out too. Literally less than 4 feet. I don't know if I would be able to fit a reducer, a wye and duct work.



Torch1 said:


> couldn't you use an in-line blower on the exhaust end of the wye?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app









Lol. I can't believe how fricking simple a solution I over looked. 

The only thing that worries me is the short distance to the exhaust and the reduced airflow in the flower tent. Since only half the cfm will be running through it. That is (at the things max cfm of 420) 210 CFM. Things were a bit too warm when I was running it at 380 CFM. I was planning on pushing it to 420 this summer.

Another thing I could consider is putting the wye in the tent. Have the veg tent go into the flower tent to the wye with the filter attached to its other end. The fan would be outside the tent or on the other side. If it was on the outside of the tent it wouldn't have enough room for both ports to be occupied and still vent out tho...

Inside tent would look like this. (top down view)

 

I would still run into problems venting the dry tent. The veg tent and dry tent are the same width. MAybe this way...

 

Those angles from the filter to fan..

Still have the issue of CFM and reducers if buying an 8 inch fan tho. I need at lead 380 CFM in the summer time. Much over 400 and I am reducing the efficiency of my filter. Max CFM is 600 and I know that is the number for scrubbing. I believe half the max is the exhaust number.

I could always try to wait until the filter needed to be replaced and go with a larger one. Maybe have a larger fan filter combo for summer and a smaller one for winter. 

So much to think about!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

*Aloha Grape Stomper #1*

   

I'm gonna roll it up and smoke it now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

#1 had a dark fruity smell in the jar but it was well blended with funk. No sweetness to this girl. Rich and earthy all the way.

After a couple seconds I felt the pressure in my dome. It worked as fast as it could reach my blood. Wrapped pressure. 

It is still building and beginning to spread.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> #1 had a dark fruity smell in the jar but it was well blended with funk. No sweetness to this girl. Rich and earthy all the way.
> 
> After a couple seconds I felt the pressure in my dome. It worked as fast as it could reach my blood. Wrapped pressure.
> 
> It is still building and beginning to spread.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

The leaves turned dark leathery bluish right before harvest. Some of the buds had a bluegrayish hue them.

Had the least amount of stretch, sturdy branches and easy canopy.

#1 yielded me 5.25 oz in a five gallon root routing pot. Was in top spot for yield followed a couple grams behind by #2. (she was second shortest as well)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


*

I'm reporting in the moment dammit!




*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2015)

I was trying to say it had a bit of dark fruit smell in the jar but when smoked it was rich and earthy with no sweetness.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2015)

Yup....I will be growing that for sure.

Lots of new Jo in the works....I'm so ready!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup....I will be growing that for sure.
> 
> Lots of new Jo in the works....I'm so ready!!!


Yea I think I need some Cherry Jo in my life too. Those buds just look so damn tasty!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 600w HPS for flower 400w MH for veg
> 
> I only have two ports I can use on that side. One has to always be available for the dry tent. Although I suppose I could vent the dry tent into the veg tent.
> 
> ...


I just switched to T5 from MH and not looking back, same reasons as you really. I need to vent veg out through flower, absolutely no other options for me at the moment. Short distances are dealt with by looping ducts, and my fans are all spaced next to each other working right by the vent. You just need some cheaper ducting lol. Negative pressure all the way. The t5 veg area is kicking the living shit out of the MH. I never realized how much my girls were actually bleached. A 400 MH means business. I removed all HID from veg. Getting shorter plants with tighter nodes and waaaaaaaay more branching. Before, Synergy was a little bean pole, now they are fat Indy looking bushes. My mothers are sooooo happy with the fluoros. single booster fan for your outlet will do the job though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

As a comparison I got you some pics... I couldn't even get the veg area pics to not wash out... the Chery AK x Jo was no problem and she is getting 800w worth of blue alng with the red... My OPINION is to run T5 veg and add the MH to the flower room.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think I need some Cherry Jo in my life too. Those buds just look so damn tasty!!!


Last pic I posted was aloha grapestomper.

I haven't sampled cherry Jo yet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just switched to T5 from MH and not looking back, same reasons as you really. I need to vent veg out through flower, absolutely no other options for me at the moment. Short distances are dealt with by looping ducts, and my fans are all spaced next to each other working right by the vent. You just need some cheaper ducting lol. Negative pressure all the way. The t5 veg area is kicking the living shit out of the MH. I never realized how much my girls were actually bleached. A 400 MH means business. I removed all HID from veg. Getting shorter plants with tighter nodes and waaaaaaaay more branching. Before, Synergy was a little bean pole, now they are fat Indy looking bushes. My mothers are sooooo happy with the fluoros. single booster fan for your outlet will do the job though.


Definitely something to think about.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> As a comparison I got you some pics... I couldn't even get the veg area pics to not wash out... the Chery AK x Jo was no problem and she is getting 800w worth of blue alng with the red... My OPINION is to run T5 veg and add the MH to the flower room.


Would definitely need a larger fan for anoth ER light in the tent.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice work Flaming Pie on the aloha grapestomper
those are some nice donkey dicks


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 12, 2015)

something every connoisseur should have. taste your shit, not the lighter


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> something every connoisseur should have. taste your shit, not the lighter


Folks told me the same thing about RAW papers, then I bought some and the papers taste like shit over every single type of weed I smoke in em. 

Is that shit for real no taste?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Folks told me the same thing about RAW papers, then I bought some and the papers taste like shit over every single type of weed I smoke in em.
> 
> Is that shit for real no taste?


real deal. is the ONLY thing i use.
will never use a lighter again. if i use a lighter, i can taste the butane.
i remember watching a video on youtube a year ago some judge rambling about it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Folks told me the same thing about RAW papers, then I bought some and the papers taste like shit over every single type of weed I smoke in em.
> 
> Is that shit for real no taste?


I love RAW papers bro lol. What kind did you have the brown or organic white kind. I don't like the white kind but I don't smoke out of them everyday. I'm a Dutch Master Palma cigarillo man lol 



Jack O'Neill said:


> something every connoisseur should have. taste your shit, not the lighter


Yea I see why it works as one the wick is lit the it's only pure fire lighting the smoke and not a lighter which is fueled by fluid. Great shit and I'll have to get one for smoking out my bowls and bongs


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I love RAW papers bro lol. What kind did you have the brown or organic white kind. I don't like the white kind but I don't smoke out of them everyday. I'm a Dutch Master Palma cigarillo man lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I see why it works as one the wick is lit the it's only pure fire lighting the smoke and not a lighter which is fueled by fluid. Great shit and I'll have to get one for smoking out my bowls and bongs


Same here bro I only use raw papers they are the best I have boxes and boxes of them and a few boxes of element papers, I got some bob marley papers im kinda a rolling paper collector I got ones made in spain and clear paper made from cellulose I only really smoke joints when smoking flower.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 12, 2015)

going to snag me a pack of aloha grape stomper thanks to pie and gen


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I love RAW papers bro lol. What kind did you have the brown or organic white kind. I don't like the white kind but I don't smoke out of them everyday. I'm a Dutch Master Palma cigarillo man lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I see why it works as one the wick is lit the it's only pure fire lighting the smoke and not a lighter which is fueled by fluid. Great shit and I'll have to get one for smoking out my bowls and bongs


I got the "natural unrefined" light brown tubes you pack and the organic hemp ones. I don't like either.

I'm a rizzla man when I smoke joints. Or blunts I enjoy a good blunt from time to time, haven't smoked on in forever.



bigworm6969 said:


> going to snag me a pack of aloha grape stomper thanks to pie and gen


I don't think you'll be disappointed. I'm going to start some more of my grape stomper Og's in a couple weeks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2015)

I just started 5 more seedlings of Aloha Grape Stomper a couple weeks back. So well be able to see what the rest of the pack does soon.


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 12, 2015)

CharityOG 53days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2015)

Mmmmmm...getting close.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I got the "natural unrefined" light brown tubes you pack and the organic hemp ones. I don't like either.
> 
> I'm a rizzla man when I smoke joints. Or blunts I enjoy a good blunt from time to time, haven't smoked on in forever.
> 
> ...


Man I still haven't got to mines yet. I think I will pop 5 at the end of this month once my other seedlings get out of the seedling box. 

I like Rizzlas too I'm not picky when it comes to a lot but when I get RAW papers I don't get the tube I get the papers you roll. Those are perfect for me but I'm a very heavy blunt smoker but I cut back a lot cuz my chest will tell on me lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2015)

The last cherry Jo is coming down tomorrow. There will be pics.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The last cherry Jo is coming down tomorrow. There will be pics.


A male from this cross is gonna be a beast? I bet they will be working with one from this cross soon or if they aren't already. Looking forward to seeing the last one come down


----------



## 2easy (Mar 12, 2015)

i agree flaming pie your aloha grape stomper's look amazing. i hope i get colas like that from the headwrecker x GS/AWW.

its looking more and more likely that im going to be firing up another light soon, i was going to discard the ones im growing now once i sex them and replace with all fem clones but now im thinking im just going to fire up a light and transfer the girls straight over to another system. and still fill this current system with all fem clones. it will be easy enough just a matter of swapping the inner bucket over to another 5gal bucket and using the waterfarm pumping columns to circulate water. everything is already in place to do it i even have a tube in them ready to insert the waterfarm pumping columns. and packets of the columns sitting around brand new.

i dont know if that makes sense but i know what i mean lol. growers creep is setting in already


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 12, 2015)

does anybody know if gage comes in breeders pack when you order from the tude?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> does anybody know if gage comes in breeders pack when you order from the tude?


Mine did, you can select in our out of breeders packs at checkout.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2015)

The bag was sealed and I had to cut it open, tamper proof packaging.hmm had more seeds then I thought I did That's a nice surprise.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The bag was sealed and I had to cut it open, tamper proof packaging.hmm had more seeds then I thought I did That's a nice surprise.
> 
> View attachment 3370693


Thats how mines were when I got my Grapestomper OG from NGR and my Grateful Breath from BoG. Grape stompers had 10 seeds and was sealed. Grateful Breath had 15 seeds in each pack and I only paid for one. Got two pack for the price of one basically. Cant beat it on great genetics.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Blackberry kush x gsog 1&2
 
 
Nice stocky growth..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Blackberry kush x gsog 1&2
> View attachment 3370987
> View attachment 3370988
> Nice stocky growth..


Sounds like a nice cross, I have never had the blackberry kush sounds delicious.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Sounds like a nice cross, I have never had the blackberry kush sounds delicious.


Yea it does sound awesome. Have heard great things about Blackberry Kush. Def one I would like to try. Hopefully these do good and maybe I can try some of these


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

@genuity. Is the blackberry kush indica dominant?


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity. Is the blackberry kush indica dominant?


Yes..


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thats how mines were when I got my Grapestomper OG from NGR and my Grateful Breath from BoG. Grape stompers had 10 seeds and was sealed. Grateful Breath had 15 seeds in each pack and I only paid for one. Got two pack for the price of one basically. Cant beat it on great genetics.


I can't wait to see how that GSOG turns out....they have been on my mind for awhile now.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Blackberry kush x gsog 1&2
> View attachment 3370987
> View attachment 3370988
> Nice stocky growth..


Now that should have some interesting flavors and aromas!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I can't wait to see how that GSOG turns out....they have been on my mind for awhile now.


Soon as I find and awesome female she's yours. @Mr.Head had some awesome females and reported the smoke to be amazing too potent lol  I haven't ran into that problem yet but I hope I do with those as I need something that I won't get accustomed to.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Soon as I find and awesome female she's yours. @Mr.Head had some awesome females and reported the smoke to be amazing too potent lol  I haven't ran into that problem yet but I hope I do with those as I need something that I won't get accustomed to.


Too potent? Is that the same as too much money? Lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Soon as I find and awesome female she's yours. @Mr.Head had some awesome females and reported the smoke to be amazing too potent lol  I haven't ran into that problem yet but I hope I do with those as I need something that I won't get accustomed to.


Jump on tje GSOG crosses if they make it past testing. Pure badass.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jump on tje GSOG crosses if they make it past testing. Pure badass.


Hey was that you that mentioned switching to T5's for veg? I'm thinking of doing the same this weekend. What brand did you go with, and what were the specs? Juice worth the squeeze?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey was that you that mentioned switching to T5's for veg? I'm thinking of doing the same this weekend. What brand did you go with, and what were the specs? Juice worth the squeeze?


T5's veg slower than MH by a large margin. I have a T5 High Output I use for my mother plants, but I veg under a 600w Eye hortilux and there is a huge difference in veg speed. T5's are great for sprouting cuttings and seeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> T5's veg slower than MH by a large margin. I have a T5 High Output I use for my mother plants, but I veg under a 600w Eye hortilux and there is a huge difference in veg speed. T5's are great for sprouting cuttings and seeds.


Really? I use a 600 watt conversion bulb for veg on a light rail, and I was assuming that two T-5 units (that combined would have similar specs as the HID) fixed over head would be a step up. No?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Really? I use a 600 watt conversion bulb for veg on a light rail, and I was assuming that two T-5 units (that combined would have similar specs as the HID) fixed over head would be a step up. No?


I don't use a light mover so not sure but my 600w Eye Hortilux Blue MH works a lot better than my 96w T5 High Output. T5's are not great for distance to bulb so you have to have them right ontop your plants to get decent growth, the MH can be placed further away so I have a larger growing area and it is more intense.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Really? I use a 600 watt conversion bulb for veg on a light rail, and I was assuming that two T-5 units (that combined would have similar specs as the HID) fixed over head would be a step up. No?


This is one of them word things...

Slower..to me,means more compact growth,better node growth,not a lot of vert growth..
Watt for watt....t5 for sure.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is one of them word things...
> 
> Slower..to me,means more compact growth,better node growth,not a lot of vert growth..
> Watt for watt....t5 for sure.


I think that's more based on the spectrum. If you use a HPS your veg will be stretchy if you use a MH it will be compact.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is one of them word things...
> 
> Slower..to me,means more compact growth,better node growth,not a lot of vert growth..
> Watt for watt....t5 for sure.


Just so I'm clear, I would be buying two T-5's that would NOT be on any type of mover. Picking up two T-5's would cover the same footprint that way. Given that, if the two T-5's were a combined 600 watts you're saying that it would end up being better than the one HID?

That's what I've been told by a couple people, but I've never used a T-5 before so I'm kinda clueless about it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I think that's more based on the spectrum. If you use a HPS your veg will be stretchy if you use a MH it will be compact.


Compact compared to if you vegged with hps yes but t5 is way better all around imo. Gen said it best slow meaning tighter nodes, with mh tight nodes is less than 2", t5 thats the biggest your nodes should get. Their only draw back is lack of penetration.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just so I'm clear, I would be buying two T-5's that would NOT be on any type of mover. Picking up two T-5's would cover the same footprint that way. Given that, if the two T-5's were a combined 600 watts you're saying that it would end up being better than the one HID?
> 
> That's what I've been told by a couple people, but I've never used a T-5 before so I'm kinda clueless about it.


Yes,
im running my 8 bulb t5,432 watts..24/7...I like the growth,how fast they show sex,the root growth,compared too the same plants under the 400+ watts of mh 

Only thing I do not like,is the lil ass wire on the sun blaze t5.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 13, 2015)

I think the MH makes the nodes too tight on some strains...my fan leaves were stacked literally on top of one another....I love the veg growth of t5s, cfl's


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes,
> im running my 8 bulb t5,432 watts..24/7...I like the growth,how fast they show sex,the root growth,compared too the same plants under the 400+ watts of mh
> 
> Only thing I do not like,is the lil ass wire on the sun blaze t5.


Right on. Thanks for the info.

How often do you have to change bulbs on a unit like yours?


----------



## 2easy (Mar 13, 2015)

has anyone seen or used the new hortilux t5's


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on. Thanks for the info.
> 
> How often do you have to change bulbs on a unit like yours?


I noticed growth drop off,at around 14 months,running at 24/7..


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

2easy said:


> has anyone seen or used the new hortilux t5's


Best believe,it's going to be in the veg room...if you watch the other vid,they mention better root growth....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

A little teaser.

 

A bouquet of lower nugs - Flaming Pie


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 13, 2015)

What's the deal with the gage website, when I go their I get a warning from my computer about bad certificates....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I can't wait to see how that GSOG turns out....they have been on my mind for awhile now.


GSOG's good stuff. Only been growing for a few years but it's probably the strongest strain I have grown to date. Easy to grow too which is nice. Wish I ran the clones a few times, but I scrapped em to get to other things. I'll get back to em eventually.

Some pics in my journal in my sig.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What's the deal with the gage website, when I go their I get a warning from my computer about bad certificates....


That happened to me yesterday when I went to their website.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That happened to me yesterday when I went to their website.


They are redoing the site and this time a tech person is taking care of it. It'll be back up and running soon


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

Cherry Jo #1 Smells like cherry yogurt. 

Cherry Jo #2 Smells like fruity pebbles. 

Both girls are VERY strong smells. 

#3 was piney with hints of fruit and menthol. 

#4 was just pine


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

*Cherry Jo #2*

*Finished at 9 weeks.*

*      *

*I took many more pictures. *

She's just so photogenic. She smells sooo good. I have never had a plant that actually smelled like fruity pebbles cereal before.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

For some reason that looks like cookies to me. The purple tops to lime green... Hard to really capture the purple behind the trichs.

I had to cut ALL the colas in half because they were 13+ inches long! My shelves can only hang up to 12 inches. 

The lower buds were really very firm and chunky. 

     
  
The bud hanging was all from #2. 

I took some bud off the other girls that I had left.

#3 and #4 were chopped down completely. Good plants, but #1 and #2 have completely overshadowed them. 

I will do my best to reveg 1 and 2 and run them again to decide who I want to keep. 

Time to research mother keeping again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason that looks like cookies to me. The purple tops to lime green... Hard to really capture the purple behind the trichs.
> 
> I had to cut ALL the colas in half because they were 13+ inches long! My shelves can only hang up to 12 inches.
> 
> ...


Very nice Pie!


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Award winning photography pie....


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason that looks like cookies to me. The purple tops to lime green... Hard to really capture the purple behind the trichs.
> 
> I had to cut ALL the colas in half because they were 13+ inches long! My shelves can only hang up to 12 inches.
> 
> ...


So lovely looking. Jo definitely is Underdawg you can see the Diesel just oozing from these buds. Those calyxs is just so pretty stacking on each other. Def would like to see some more Jo backcrosses and see how they would turn out. Hit him to everything he's touched


----------



## 2easy (Mar 13, 2015)

these pics have blown me away. this is definitely something i will be buying. i would actually like to see a nice male from this hit back to the cherry pie, just keep folding the 2 parents back into the offspring and see what comes of it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

Any tips on keeping mothers healthy and small pls send them to me!

Or books/webpages with solid info.

Also a suggestion on a cloner. I am a mother and don't have much time for tending to clones in soil.

Terrible twos incoming!


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any tips on keeping mothers healthy and small pls send them to me!
> 
> Or books/webpages with solid info.
> 
> ...


I been using one of these...
 
You can make one...


----------



## 2easy (Mar 13, 2015)

yeah thats basically what i use, a bucket with holes cut in the lid for foam disc inserts and a couple of airstones in the bucket. super fast cloones


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

As far as moms,it comes down to what you are trying to get....
T5 for nice compact,bushy type plants,with a longer turn over on the clones...
MH for larger clones,with larger node spacing...faster turn over on the clones..


----------



## v.s one (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's some teenage day breakers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Here's some teenage day breakers.


Very nice, those are some stretchy fuckers so tie them down and top them now.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Very nice, those are some stretchy fuckers so tie them down and top them now.


 Will do. These are becoming favs quick.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 14, 2015)

daybreaker are beautiful plants


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey was that you that mentioned switching to T5's for veg? I'm thinking of doing the same this weekend. What brand did you go with, and what were the specs? Juice worth the squeeze?


I am using normal osram cool white tubes 36 watts each, and if you want your plants short and bushy it is the way to go. Slightly reduced veg rate on the smaller babies, but four week old are kicking. StOw you won't believe how tight internodes are. Getting much thicker stalks too. I just don't like how little water they use that is all.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I think the MH makes the nodes too tight on some strains...my fan leaves were stacked literally on top of one another....I love the veg growth of t5s, cfl's


I found the exact opposite...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any tips on keeping mothers healthy and small pls send them to me!
> 
> Or books/webpages with solid info.
> 
> ...


Advice for mums: Replace soil mothers every 12 weeks. Keep two mums, more even cuts, two small mums make for a better pass than one big one IMO. Keep them n shape, trim weekly. When stalks become too thin reduce total amount of branches by half. Shave their legs of all super fluffy growth, this causes problems after cuts by turning mums into afros of grassy stalks. And never. Ever. Ever leave a mother plant with a sitter unless you are willing to lose it. Keep the strongest clone as a possible new mother every time you clone, every time.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2015)

2 days of Bokashi and the leaves have flattened out and are reaching for the lights, ill post pics later today or tomorrow, but a HUGE THANK YOU to Mad hamish, my girls are loving it, plus my wife likes the odor control.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 2 days of Bokashi and the leaves have flattened out and are reaching for the lights, ill post pics later today or tomorrow, but a HUGE THANK YOU to Mad hamish, my girls are loving it, plus my wife likes the odor control.


Thanks to ancient organic technology. Probiotic gardening FTW! No worries mate


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks to ancient organic technology. Probiotic gardening FTW! No worries mate


That Kashi is next on my list. The way it creates the perfect rhizosphere I need that as I know my plants will thrive even more.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 14, 2015)

Easiest way to deal with mother plants is keep them in coco, you can give them nutes whenever you want and unlike soil coco has no nutrients in it so you don't ever need to transplant or change it.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2015)

Banana puff f2


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks MH!!!!


----------



## 2easy (Mar 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Banana puff f2
> 
> View attachment 3371910


ah im so jealous i didnt store mine well enough and they didnt germ. such a waste


----------



## lemmy714 (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They are redoing the site and this time a tech person is taking care of it. It'll be back up and running soon


even when the website is running, i still get warnings about visiting the site.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2015)

2easy said:


> ah im so jealous i didnt store mine well enough and they didnt germ. such a waste


I store my beans in a jar. They just have to be dry and cool?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

Most store in fridge but I'm a lil scared to do that but it seems to be the best option. I've been keeping mines in old big cigar box not humidor in a very dark cool place. They have been perfect so far but as many as I have now I def want them to be protected. Too much money put into these don't want it to be a waste


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Most store in fridge but I'm a lil scared to do that but it seems to be the best option. I've been keeping mines in old big cigar box not humidor in a very dark cool place. They have been perfect so far but as many as I have now I def want them to be protected. Too much money put into these don't want it to be a waste


The fridge is humid tho


----------



## 2easy (Mar 14, 2015)

HW x GS/AWW 21 days from seed




^^^^^^this ones my favourite, its a little slower than the others but is staying super short with thick branches looks to have slightly more sativa in her, dare i say maybe a little more Grape stomper from what i have seen of some of the other GS crosses i have grown^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The fridge is humid tho


That's what I've always said myself but I know many many people wih bran collections worth way more than mines and that's how they store them in the fridge. That's the only way they will store seeds. I'm sure others will chime in soon but that's the most common way


----------



## v.s one (Mar 14, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Thanks MH!!!!


 Wow!
how many plants you got in there?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Wow!
> how many plants you got in there?


6 Golden Gage, all topped but one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

2easy said:


> HW x GS/AWW 21 days from seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your setup. It's so neat and orderly!

What's that black thing under your plants?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

Fridge works like a dehumidifier on the inside. You can dry mushrooms in a fridge matter of fact it is the best way. Opening it causes some brief condensation, but it is a low humidity environment.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 15, 2015)

its a plastic pallet. you know like for forklifts and stuff, just happened to fit perfectly in my tent and keeps everything raised up off the ground. also allows my control bucket outside to sit just a little lower on the concrete so the pump is lower than all the other buckets kind of like a sump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Fridge works like a dehumidifier on the inside. You can dry mushrooms in a fridge matter of fact it is the best way. Opening it causes some brief condensation, but it is a low humidity environment.


What about freezers tho?


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about freezers tho?


I have heard/read hat a freezer was good for long term storage but you will lose 30% of your stock when thawed.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 15, 2015)

remember they dont like light. so keep them dark. fridges and freezers have light so be careful. 
and use the appropriate amount of desiccants or some rice, to keep them dry.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about freezers tho?


Your refrigerator is fine. I just germinated a pack of Plushberry that I've had in the fridge for 3 years and they all sprouted just fine.

I just keep mine in a Tupperware container with some uncooked rice in it, right in the cheese drawer.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Your refrigerator is fine. I just germinated a pack of Plushberry that I've had in the fridge for 3 years and they all sprouted just fine.
> 
> I just keep mine in a Tupperware container with some uncooked rice in it, right in the cheese drawer.


Do you leave them in the breeder packs ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Do you leave them in the breeder packs ?


I do. Not saying that's best, but I've never had any issues with it. I've seen others that remove the seeds from the packs and put them in little vials.


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking good up in this thread.....
 
Transplant early this day....sure need it.
 
 
Crystal elegance 

 
 
Duende 

 
 
Duende f2

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good up in this thread.....
> View attachment 3372536
> Transplant early this day....sure need it.
> View attachment 3372537
> ...


Those are lookin nice. You rock the plastic containers and then transplant to the big fabric pot last?

So I rode the fence pretty hard on that T-5 and went with just one, and kept the HID in there as well. Dude at the hydro shop talked me out of replacing the HID with two T-5's. he said the T-5's won't penetrate the canopy enough once the plants start packing on foliage. I dunno. lol

I woke up to some pretty sad looking plants though. Guess I didn't account for the extra heat/light in the room now and the soil was bone dry. Minor heart attack to start my Sunday.


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah,them plants are 4 weeks or so from seed...
They went from party cups,too the lil square plastic pots,around this time,some have shown sex,after a nice root system starts
They get put in too the 2 gal pots,topped.
After about a week,they go in the 7gal fabric pots.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about freezers tho?


Freezers are as dry as can be. You ever see 'freezer burn'? It will dry a steak to weird grey jerky if not sealed properly. The big issue with the freezer is guaranteed condensation once whatever is frozen gets removed. With beans this translates to ALWAYS let your vault reach room temp before actually opening, or at the very least the pack you removed. I remove packs right inside the freezer I avoid removing the vault if possible. Extra insurance I have rice in the vault to absorb any nasty condensation instantly. It works like this: Air tight at room temp, seeds stay viable for a Max of three years. Air tight in fridge, make it a safe five with half of them making ten years. Freezer can extend seed life 25 years and beyond. Cryogenic storage of seeds have been happening for a few decades, folks reckon we can germinate those a few thousand years from now. Remember, a seed is not alive. It is code. DNA is code for processes. Only thing really needed to activate the code and start the process of iteration is water. Once the process runs it can not be interrupted, interrupting life process equals death. But before the water hits the seed, it is pure code. DNA is a protein sequence. It can remain intact through a journey into space.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

And seeing as the beans should be dry, they don't really get frozen unless you are using nitrogen to cool your beer. Not enough water in a seed for it to freeze. The low temps keep them in good nick. Although I suspect it has more to do with constant temperature than how low it gets par se. A freezer has hardly any variation in temps, a fridge can swing quite wide we all know that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Those are lookin nice. You rock the plastic containers and then transplant to the big fabric pot last?
> 
> So I rode the fence pretty hard on that T-5 and went with just one, and kept the HID in there as well. Dude at the hydro shop talked me out of replacing the HID with two T-5's. he said the T-5's won't penetrate the canopy enough once the plants start packing on foliage. I dunno. lol
> 
> I woke up to some pretty sad looking plants though. Guess I didn't account for the extra heat/light in the room now and the soil was bone dry. Minor heart attack to start my Sunday.


Two tubes? Or two fixtures? I count t5 tubes in eights. My bank is built with four double fittings. So I replaced a 400w MH with 240 watts of t5. Anyhow, StOw, my tablet won't paste the bloody link, so if you are interested do a search here on RIU for the thread 'Double JJ's Big 2015 Outdoor Adventure. Just work back through the last four pages till you see his early veg area. It will show you what DIALLED IN t5 can do. I am getting more. And penetration is better than MH because it is not this single little point of light but more like an avalanche coming from every direction. I would have to veg them beyond what my rig can handle before light becomes an issue. Besides, they dont go tall, just build incredible Bio mass and on top of that most of the lower branches tend to lift to the crown anyhoo. It grows very neat plants.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Two tubes? Or two fixtures? I count t5 tubes in eights. My bank is built with four double fittings. So I replaced a 400w MH with 240 watts of t5. Anyhow, StOw, my tablet won't paste the bloody link, so if you are interested do a search here on RIU for the thread 'Double JJ's Big 2015 Outdoor Adventure. Just work back through the last four pages till you see his early veg area. It will show you what DIALLED IN t5 can do. I am getting more. And penetration is better than MH because it is not this single little point of light but more like an avalanche coming from every direction. I would have to veg them beyond what my rig can handle before light becomes an issue. Besides, they dont go tall, just build incredible Bio mass and on top of that most of the lower branches tend to lift to the crown anyhoo. It grows very neat plants.


Two fixtures. I was going to replace one 600 watt HID with two 300 watt T-5 fixtures with 6 bulbs a piece, 12 total.

So now I have one T-5 fixture (6 bulbs, 300 watts) and one 600 watt HID for veg. Probably over kill now that I think of it


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Freezers are as dry as can be. You ever see 'freezer burn'? It will dry a steak to weird grey jerky if not sealed properly. The big issue with the freezer is guaranteed condensation once whatever is frozen gets removed. With beans this translates to ALWAYS let your vault reach room temp before actually opening, or at the very least the pack you removed. I remove packs right inside the freezer I avoid removing the vault if possible. Extra insurance I have rice in the vault to absorb any nasty condensation instantly. It works like this: Air tight at room temp, seeds stay viable for a Max of three years. Air tight in fridge, make it a safe five with half of them making ten years. Freezer can extend seed life 25 years and beyond. Cryogenic storage of seeds have been happening for a few decades, folks reckon we can germinate those a few thousand years from now. Remember, a seed is not alive. It is code. DNA is code for processes. Only thing really needed to activate the code and start the process of iteration is water. Once the process runs it can not be interrupted, interrupting life process equals death. But before the water hits the seed, it is pure code. DNA is a protein sequence. It can remain intact through a journey into space.


So once you take them out the freezer let them sit and get room temp before opening them? I know condensation is gonna happen like you said but I know you don't want them siting in that condensation until they reach room temp. When you take a pack out the freezer what do you do after that? Do you put rice in the lack of beans or what you store the collection in?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Two fixtures. I was going to replace one 600 watt HID with two 300 watt T-5 fixtures with 6 bulbs a piece, 12 total.
> 
> So now I have one T-5 fixture (6 bulbs, 300 watts) and one 600 watt HID for veg. Probably over kill now that I think of it


Sounds beast for veg, you better have a lot of flower lights to go with that you can probably veg enough for a lot of flowering now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds beast for veg, you better have a lot of flower lights to go with that you can probably veg enough for a lot of flowering now.


3 x 1000 watt HPS in flower. Id like to transition to LED.... but that's another topic all together


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Two fixtures. I was going to replace one 600 watt HID with two 300 watt T-5 fixtures with 6 bulbs a piece, 12 total.
> 
> So now I have one T-5 fixture (6 bulbs, 300 watts) and one 600 watt HID for veg. Probably over kill now that I think of it


wow bro you can run one kicking veg room with all of that... Seriously, go look what JJ has under his... you will see how much power you have there. It. Is. A. Lot lmfao....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So once you take them out the freezer let them sit and get room temp before opening them? I know condensation is gonna happen like you said but I know you don't want them siting in that condensation until they reach room temp. When you take a pack out the freezer what do you do after that? Do you put rice in the lack of beans or what you store the collection in?


Ah well I must be more clear and less rambly lol... OK so every pack is sealed air tight, right, so no way condensation is getting to the beans while the pack warms up a little. Just don't open the pack before the outside shows no signs of moisture. A pack of beans warms up very quickly, little vials are not so cool for this reason, thick plastic stays cold longer and also doesn't warm evenly all the time. I double seal a pack in small jewellers baggies just to be super certain.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 15, 2015)

Cherry Puff f2


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Freezers are as dry as can be. You ever see 'freezer burn'? It will dry a steak to weird grey jerky if not sealed properly. The big issue with the freezer is guaranteed condensation once whatever is frozen gets removed. With beans this translates to ALWAYS let your vault reach room temp before actually opening, or at the very least the pack you removed. I remove packs right inside the freezer I avoid removing the vault if possible. Extra insurance I have rice in the vault to absorb any nasty condensation instantly. It works like this: Air tight at room temp, seeds stay viable for a Max of three years. Air tight in fridge, make it a safe five with half of them making ten years. Freezer can extend seed life 25 years and beyond. Cryogenic storage of seeds have been happening for a few decades, folks reckon we can germinate those a few thousand years from now. Remember, a seed is not alive. It is code. DNA is code for processes. Only thing really needed to activate the code and start the process of iteration is water. Once the process runs it can not be interrupted, interrupting life process equals death. But before the water hits the seed, it is pure code. DNA is a protein sequence. It can remain intact through a journey into space.


I was under the impression that the cotyledons in the seed are alive. They use up their fuel if not germed for many years. which is why some seeds don't germ.

Dang.... I am so thinking of tossing my jar in the freezer now. I have a ton of bodhi beans I haven't been able to germ due to testing for gage.... AHHHHH


----------



## 2easy (Mar 15, 2015)

I always thought that freezing beans ruptures cell walls as the moisture in the cells expands during freezing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

2easy said:


> I always thought that freezing beans ruptures cell walls as the moisture in the cells expands during freezing?


I have read you need to get seeds below 10% water content to be able to freeze.

I just need a lightproof container to put my jar in and I will stick it in the top back of my fridge methinks.

Also read that you want your storage area to be under 100 when you add rh% and temp.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have read you need to get seeds below 10% water content to be able to freeze.
> 
> I just need a lightproof container to put my jar in and I will stick it in the top back of my fridge methinks.
> 
> Also read that you want your storage area to be under 100 when you add rh% and temp.


the fridge is the best option imho i've kept seed in fridge for years and if it's good seed you will still have a good germ rate for sure i do the same method as st0wandgrow and it work really good


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2015)

Well all I will say is I will keep storing my beans the way Bodhi does.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2015)

2easy said:


> I always thought that freezing beans ruptures cell walls as the moisture in the cells expands during freezing?


What about Himalayan weed? No way to store beans without freezing. Winters there are brutal.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was under the impression that the cotyledons in the seed are alive. They use up their fuel if not germed for many years. which is why some seeds don't germ.
> 
> Dang.... I am so thinking of tossing my jar in the freezer now. I have a ton of bodhi beans I haven't been able to germ due to testing for gage.... AHHHHH


Damn now we are entering the grey lol... From the perspective of the fact that biological process has not ceased, it is definitely not dead. But from the definition of life requiring Respiration, Transpiration, Growth, Movement or sentence etc, it is inanimate. Time to phone up my old biology teacher I am digging back to grade ten here...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone grow Joseph OG? What does it smell like/ look like?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does anyone grow Joseph OG? What does it smell like/ look like?


You can't grow Jo as he was found in a bag of Underdawg OG aka Headband aka Loompas Headband aka Original Diesel whatever it is so many names to it but that will be your best comparison to Jo. Yeti is prolly the closest you will get


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

if underdawg s1s put off fuel and not candy, joe is def a hybrid. loompa is making ud s1s....also medic made a underdawg bx and scrapped it due to the(s1?) male passing to much sweet candy flavs and not enough fuel.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does anyone grow Joseph OG? What does it smell like/ look like?


I was under the impression,that you knew you what Jo was....with the feedback you have been given.....


Some get candy...like the name...some get fuel....some get gas...some get funk....some get.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was under the impression,that you knew you what Jo was....with the feedback you have been given.....
> 
> 
> Some get candy...like the name...some get fuel....some get gas...some get funk....some get.....


And we all get


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if underdawg s1s put off fuel and not candy, joe is def a hybrid. loompa is making ud s1s....also medic made a underdawg bx and scrapped it due to the(s1?) male passing to much sweet candy flavs and not enough fuel.


 Fuel... and Candy hmmm... So you are saying that underdog OG passes on the same characteristics to itself as Jo passes to his offspring? Wow. I am surprised. Guess we should strike the OG off his name when used as a daddy too


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> So you are saying that underdog OG passes on the same characteristics to itself as Jo occasionally passes to his offspring? Wow. I am surprised.


Mind blown......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

Mind confused.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was under the impression,that you knew you what Jo was....with the feedback you have been given.....
> 
> 
> Some get candy...like the name...some get fuel....some get gas...some get funk....some get.....


Definitely fuel from my limited experience. Big time


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

Minor update:

I'm fairly sure two of my aloha grape stompers are female. Two look possibly male and one uncertain. I am waiting a couple more days to be sure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

Kind of bummed about my yield on the three cherry Jo.

I wonder if it was my switch of grow medium or the harsh veg. Ughhh.

Makes me worried about my aloha grape stomped seedlings.

I miss my pro mix ultramix.

I am using Pro mix hp. I think I may have added too much ewc and caused compaction.

This is gonna drive me crazy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

On a more positive point, #2 looked like it yielded more than the other two.

Can't wait to jar her up. It's amazing how much longer it takes to dry when the RH is a few points higher.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> On a more positive point, #2 looked like it yielded more than the other two.
> 
> Can't wait to jar her up. It's amazing how much longer it takes to dry when the RH is a few points higher.


Ooooooh don't even get me going on RH... gone teopical over here, waiting a whole seven extra days for a good dry to complete. Fifteen days. It is a tad frustrating to say the least.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ooooooh don't even get me going on RH... gone teopical over here, waiting a whole seven extra days for a good dry to complete. Fifteen days. It is a tad frustrating to say the least.


It's summer on your side of the globe isn't?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Fuel... and Candy hmmm... So you are saying that underdog OG passes on the same characteristics to itself as Jo passes to his offspring? Wow. I am surprised. Guess we should strike the OG off his name when used as a daddy too


if it was known that all the offspring were more candy but in every description" he adds fuel" wouldnt that be misleading? hmmmm somethings not right here....im saying in time you will know if joe is a true s1 or a hybrid.

heres a good reason why og is unique...."He told me that the terpene analysis he had been doing showed that OG was unique in that it had the most amount of terpenes present from all the samples he had tested; he likened that with an artist having a box of 64 Crayola crayons – after coloring with a complete set of colors, a box of 8 or 16 would not seem as appealing. He also speculated that OG became so famous not because it had the highest THC, but because of this full terpene spectrum appealing to so many people."


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if it was known that all the offspring were more candy but in every description" he adds fuel" wouldnt that be misleading? hmmmm somethings not right here....im saying in time you will know if joe is a true s1 or a hybrid.
> 
> heres a good reason why og is unique...."He told me that the terpene analysis he had been doing showed that OG was unique in that it had the most amount of terpenes present from all the samples he had tested; he likened that with an artist having a box of 64 Crayola crayons – after coloring with a complete set of colors, a box of 8 or 16 would not seem as appealing. He also speculated that OG became so famous not because it had the highest THC, but because of this full terpene spectrum appealing to so many people."



That's exactly it. I don't know who your quoting but that makes sense. I am running my last two greatful breath x cherry puffs right now. It's hard to describe the smell, he best way I could describe them is very similar to any ore GGG I've ran. They all have a similar smell. m4k told me that these would be og. They are not. I have the two in the same room as ghost and sfv. Big difference. 

I'm not here to dog ggg. I will do an honest smoke report, they still have a little while to go. But when you have a 64 pack of crayolas, it's hard to downsize.

It's not just thc content. All thc is not created equal. The terps make a big difference. The combo of different terps and cannabanoids will make a differnt high. The terp profile in OG, is what I think make it so unique.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> That's exactly it. I don't know who your quoting but that makes sense. I am running my last two greatful breath x cherry puffs right now. It's hard to describe the smell, he best way I could describe them is very similar to any ore GGG I've ran. They all have a similar smell. m4k told me that these would be og. They are not. I have the two in the same room as ghost and sfv. Big difference.
> 
> I'm not here to dog ggg. I will do an honest smoke report, they still have a little while to go. But when you have a 64 pack of crayolas, it's hard to downsize.
> 
> It's not just thc content. All thc is not created equal. The terps make a big difference. The combo of different terps and cannabanoids will make a differnt high. The terp profile in OG, is what I think make it so unique.


I have those same phenotypes in my daybreaker grow right now, not an OG smell but more of a sweet hash plant type smell. I am entering the last stage of my plants (ripening) and will do a smoke report when they are dried/cured I would place the smell more on the afgan side definitely not a chemdawg OG cross like advertised (which I have experience growing and smoking I grew the cali connection Chem4 OG clone from a local dispensary). Yield looks very large but I don't care at all about yield to me it is 100% about quality.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if it was known that all the offspring were more candy but in every description" he adds fuel" wouldnt that be misleading? hmmmm somethings not right here....im saying in time you will know if joe is a true s1 or a hybrid.
> 
> heres a good reason why og is unique...."He told me that the terpene analysis he had been doing showed that OG was unique in that it had the most amount of terpenes present from all the samples he had tested; he likened that with an artist having a box of 64 Crayola crayons – after coloring with a complete set of colors, a box of 8 or 16 would not seem as appealing. He also speculated that OG became so famous not because it had the highest THC, but because of this full terpene spectrum appealing to so many people."





kgp said:


> That's exactly it. I don't know who your quoting but that makes sense. I am running my last two greatful breath x cherry puffs right now. It's hard to describe the smell, he best way I could describe them is very similar to any ore GGG I've ran. They all have a similar smell. m4k told me that these would be og. They are not. I have the two in the same room as ghost and sfv. Big difference.
> 
> I'm not here to dog ggg. I will do an honest smoke report, they still have a little while to go. But when you have a 64 pack of crayolas, it's hard to downsize.
> 
> It's not just thc content. All thc is not created equal. The terps make a big difference. The combo of different terps and cannabanoids will make a differnt high. The terp profile in OG, is what I think make it so unique.





Yodaweed said:


> I have those same phenotypes in my daybreaker grow right now, not an OG smell but more of a sweet hash plant type smell. I am entering the last stage of my plants (ripening) and will do a smoke report when they are dried/cured. Yield looks very large but I don't care at all about yield to me it is 100% about quality.


It's funny and ironic that I was the only fucker out of the 4 of us looking for that sweet candy smell, and I got straight up jet fuel from my GGG, and you 3 are all looking for that funk and are disapointed in the sweet candy stuff that I would have loved to find. Ha!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's funny and ironic that I was the only fucker out of the 4 of us looking for that sweet candy smell, and I got straight up jet fuel from my GGG, and you 3 are all looking for that funk and are disapointed in the sweet candy stuff that I would have loved to find. Ha!


I think of the sweet candy smell more of like a kandy kush or sweet afgan strain definitely not a chemdawg OG.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

It is crazy how that works....


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's funny and ironic that I was the only fucker out of the 4 of us looking for that sweet candy smell, and I got straight up jet fuel from my GGG, and you 3 are all looking for that funk and are disapointed in the sweet candy stuff that I would have loved to find. Ha!


Maybe your definition of fuel is different then mine. Maybe it's safe to say that many people will see fuel in the crosses, but after having the most stinky stanky, pungent og inches from your nose everyday, I miss the fuel in GGG work. It's all opinion and all are subjective.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> That's exactly it. I don't know who your quoting but that makes sense. I am running my last two greatful breath x cherry puffs right now. It's hard to describe the smell, he best way I could describe them is very similar to any ore GGG I've ran. They all have a similar smell. m4k told me that these would be og. They are not. I have the two in the same room as ghost and sfv. Big difference.
> 
> I'm not here to dog ggg. I will do an honest smoke report, they still have a little while to go. But when you have a 64 pack of crayolas, it's hard to downsize.
> 
> It's not just thc content. All thc is not created equal. The terps make a big difference. The combo of different terps and cannabanoids will make a differnt high. The terp profile in OG, is what I think make it so unique.


 that quote is from todd mccormick from the thread "history of og" on the farm


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that quote is from todd mccormick from the thread "history of og" on the farm


Great thread, I've spent time reading the whole thing. When todd was getting bashed it kind of went off topic. It's a great descriptive way to put it though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

yes great thread for sure. i havent finished it yet...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

@kgp 

I have tried to research OG after seeing you comment on Goji OG. (about goji not being og) 

I am always interested in learning more since I am relatively new to the world of cannabis but I find it hard to research certain terms when it comes to cannabis. 

OG is one of the hardest. Everywhere I look people are arguing over it's origin, smell vs structure, it's dominance in different crosses... etc. 

I don't really get the 64 crayons reference. Is that to say that OG has the most complete and widest range of smells? How would anyone be able to identify that by a sniff test?

I find that after sniffing the first jar or two, my nose cancels out the smells that have previous saturated my nostrils. Then I can only smell the unique secondary smells.

So I can smell cherry, cherry fruit, and then my nose stops smelling cherry and picks up only new smells. The next day I can return to jar 3 and 4 and get a better sniff.

If OG is referring to the smell of gasoline that would be easier to understand. But 64 crayons... everyone would experience it differently because some people are more sensitive to different smells.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

most won't understand the complexity of og. Gorilla glue 4 that's dripping in resin, many have tested close to 30% doesn't even get me high anymore.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

some people like just salt n pepper on their food, others like that plus ms dash. kinda like that...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I think of the sweet candy smell more of like a kandy kush or sweet afgan strain definitely not a chemdawg OG.





kgp said:


> Maybe your definition of fuel is different then mine. Maybe it's safe to say that many people will see fuel in the crosses, but after having the most stinky stanky, pungent og inches from your nose everyday, I miss the fuel in GGG work. It's all opinion and all are subjective.


You guys would be way more familiar with OG's than me, so this could be the case. To me it smelled like I was stopped at a traffic light right behind a school bus with my windows down. Almost made my eyes water trimming it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @kgp
> 
> I have tried to research OG after seeing you comment on Goji OG. (about goji not being og)
> 
> ...


^^totally in the same boat so to speak. With og and cookies and a few other "legends" its pretty hard to get the story straight from a credible source because of online bickering. I am gonna go check that thread on the farm out now though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ^^totally in the same boat so to speak. With og and cookies and a few other "legends" its pretty hard to get the story straight from a credible source because of online bickering. I am gonna go check that thread on the farm out now though


Don't forget cherry pie. 

Omg.. when I was trying to look up info for my cherry jo... Was so hard to track down real info.

Some people said it was a high yielding cut, some said it was a low yielding cut.

20 years from now...


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> most won't understand the complexity of og. Gorilla glue 4 that's dripping in resin, many have tested close to 30% doesn't even get me high anymore.


I just got a clone of that Gorilla Glue#4 I'm pretty excited because it is so frosty already even just in veg, It's under a 600w hortilux super MH. My funkiest OG is this one a member of these forums gave me its called Ocean Beach OG and holy shit it smells fucking amazing, Yield will be low because I did not treat her like she needed to be treated(my dumb daybreaker plants outgrew it and now it hardly gets any light). But yea I was disappointed with the daybreaker because of the lack of OG/chem smell, not because of growth or structure or anything it grows very vigorously and yields look to be really good.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> most won't understand the complexity of og. Gorilla glue 4 that's dripping in resin, many have tested close to 30% doesn't even get me high anymore.


Speaking of the Glue. Picking one up tonight. Got that Skywalker coming along nicely too, and am picking up a SFV OG this weekend. See if I can find some of that funk that you love so much....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You guys would be way more familiar with OG's than me, so this could be the case. To me it smelled like I was stopped at a traffic light right behind a school bus with my windows down. Almost made my eyes water trimming it.


Ew lol.

See that just doesn't appeal to me. Give me coffee, mint, lemon, pine or fruit beneath funk and I am happy.

Baby poop and diesel exhaust can take a hike. lol At least in my garden.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of the Glue. Picking one up tonight. Got that Skywalker coming along nicely too, and am picking up a SFV OG this weekend. See if I can find some of that funk that you love so much....


I been running skywalker OG (clone only) for about 2 years and it is an amazing plant. Yields can be decent to on the lower end (I think my cut is OG18 dominate) but the taste is incredible and resin production is very good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

I harvested this skywalker OG about a month ago and I am smoking on the nugs now, very smooth blueberry/og taste I love this strain.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @kgp
> 
> I have tried to research OG after seeing you comment on Goji OG. (about goji not being og)
> 
> ...


I get what your saying. Like when a skunk sprays by the house, after a while you don't smell it anymore, but a visitor would make a comment about the overpowering smell.

Back to og, it's such a complex smell, that's why the 64 count makes sense. Its pinesol, fuel, lemon, skunk, kerosine. Sweet, sour, pungent, earthy and overpowering. Like all smells rolled into one. It's very hard to describe. But once you smell it, it's unmistakable and unforgettable. 

The taste is just like the smell. Coats your mouth with the most unique flavor that's intense. Nothing suttle. Maybe that's why it's hard for me to judge.

Lots of people like variety. I don't. I think og is the best cannabis on this earth hand down. And in my opinion, second best doesn't cut it.

I was always hoping someone could make an og cross that ups yeild and improves structure. While still keeping the flavor profile and high, or even sacrificing a bit of each. I don't think og breeds well. Every cross can't compare imo.

There has to be something better, someday, right? I would hope so.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ew lol.
> 
> See that just doesn't appeal to me. Give me coffee, mint, lemon, pine or fruit beneath funk and I am happy.
> 
> Baby poop and diesel exhaust can take a hike. lol At least in my garden.


LOL!! I agree pie. There's quite a few desriptions that people get all excited over that would likely make me gag. Cat piss, dirty gym socks, vomit, etc. Baby poop takes the cake though. Not a smell I look for from my weed. Being that we're both parents and have changed thousands of diapers we might be a little biased on this one though.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ^^totally in the same boat so to speak. With og and cookies and a few other "legends" its pretty hard to get the story straight from a credible source because of online bickering. I am gonna go check that thread on the farm out now though


It's under loompa farms section. Another thing when your bored is to check out Adam dunns history of og. It's full of info and disinformation. Who knows who is telling the truth, regardless a bunch of canna pioneers sharing stories about the secret ingredients.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> I get what your saying. Like when a skunk sprays by the house, after a while you don't smell it anymore, but a visitor would make a comment about the overpowering smell.
> 
> Back to og, it's such a complex smell, that's why the 64 count makes sense. Its pinesol, fuel, lemon, skunk, kerosine. Sweet, sour, pungent, earthy and overpowering. Like all smells rolled into one. It's very hard to describe. But once you smell it, it's unmistakable and unforgettable.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have found the love of your life. 

20 years from now they will map the cannabis genome and be able to tell us which traits are dominant. 

Maybe the reason why the yield on OG is low is because it's smell is so offensive to animals it doesnt need a big yield to propogate. Animals avoid it!


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It sounds like you have found the love of your life.
> 
> 20 years from now they will map the cannabis genome and be able to tell us which traits are dominant.
> 
> Maybe the reason why the yield on OG is low is because it's smell is so offensive to animals it doesnt need a big yield to propogate. Animals avoid it!


Your exactly right. I had it long ago and been chasing it ever since. Now that I have it again I no longer pheno hunt. I am content. It's a peaceful feeling know that I have what I want and don't have to pop beans and spend hundreds on packs. It made my life much simpler. I visit my mother some days and if I have a bud in my pocket I here all about how offensive it is. If my mom hates it that much, I'm sure the animals would too. It makes sense when you say that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Lots of people like variety. I don't. I think og is the best cannabis on this earth hand down. And in my opinion, second best doesn't cut it.


It's statements like this that made me hop on a pack of CF. With 16 varieties jarred up, part of my enjoyment comes from picking the daily smoke menu. I'd like to meet the buds that make all the rest of them irrelevant. I think.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

Bottom line to a lot of us that bought GGG seeds is we were sold on an OG and given something else, in my opinion GGG has done a bait and switch, they said one thing and gave another. I won't be running their genetics anymore until they come clean about what genetics they are actually using to produce seeds.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Bottom line to a lot of us that bought GGG seeds is we were sold on an OG and given something else, in my opinion GGG has done a bait and switch, they said one thing and gave another. I won't be running their genetics anymore until they come clean about what genetics they are actually using to produce seeds.


Not the bottom line,and a false statement....


Skywalker og smells like blueberry?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not the bottom line,and a false statement....
> 
> 
> Skywalker og smells like blueberry?


Yes it does, skywalker is blueberry x mazar I sherif and skywalker OG is skywalker x og18. My statement is not false in the least bit I bought seeds that were clearly advertised as FUNKY CHEM OG(jet fuel as they describe it) and I got nothing of that sort at all. I have run numerious other seeds and out of an entire pack you always get 1 that is at least somewhat similar to the breeders description(good breeders I have had all seeds come just like the description C99 comes to mind). Gage Green Group seeds are nothing like the breeders description let me show you what they describe on daybreaker.

*Gage Green Genetics - Daybreaker*
Gage Green Group has bred with Chemdawg x OG for years now. Chemdawg D and OG Kush have been patient favorites for their unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency. Finally, these tremendous genetics are being made available to the world with the development of the Daybreaker.

Opening a bag of Daybreaker buds will send waves of sweet jet fuel aroma through the room. One glance at the buds and you will quickly realize that this is not your average medicine. The pointy calyxes jut out of the buds covered in glistening white resin glands.

It literally says CHEM x OG KUSH PERIOD end of discussion. This is a bait and switch 100% how can you tell me its not these have little to NO OG at all in them. Your just a fanboy that would do anything to prop up these gage green group genetics. The freebie seeds that came with my daybreaker order grew so much better than the ones I paid 120$ for (thank you delicious seeds) what a waste of money, space and time.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes it does, skywalker is blueberry x mazar I sherif and skywalker OG is skywalker x og18. My statement is not false in the least bit I bought seeds that were clearly advertised as FUNKY CHEM OG(jet fuel as they describe it) and I got nothing of that sort at all. I have run numerious other seeds and out of an entire pack you always get 1 that is at least somewhat similar to the breeders description(good breeders I have had all seeds come just like the description C99 comes to mind). Gage Green Group seeds are nothing like the breeders description let me show you what they describe on daybreaker.
> 
> *Gage Green Genetics - Daybreaker*
> Gage Green Group has bred with Chemdawg x OG for years now. Chemdawg D and OG Kush have been patient favorites for their unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency. Finally, these tremendous genetics are being made available to the world with the development of the Daybreaker.
> ...


And others have got spot on to that write up....do not get your point..

Every single cross that had a og mom,hit with Jo..gave me a few og phenos..
Every chem cross,gave me a chem pheno

I have yet to run anything that is a bait and switch..from GGG
So yes that statement is false.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> And others have got spot on to that write up....do not get your point..
> 
> Every single cross that had a og mom,hit with Jo..gave me a few og phenos..
> Every chem cross,gave me a chem pheno
> ...


More mindless fanboy talk. Please show me these write ups because I have yet to see any. Gage Green Group doesn't even have a legit forum or site you can look at what these plants look like so when you buy your just taking a shot in the dark. Their website is filled with malware and unsecure certificates and the test grows on there are laughable to begin with hardly any are finished.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes it does, skywalker is blueberry x mazar I sherif and skywalker OG is skywalker x og18. My statement is not false in the least bit I bought seeds that were clearly advertised as FUNKY CHEM OG(jet fuel as they describe it) and I got nothing of that sort at all. I have run numerious other seeds and out of an entire pack you always get 1 that is at least somewhat similar to the breeders description(good breeders I have had all seeds come just like the description C99 comes to mind). Gage Green Group seeds are nothing like the breeders description let me show you what they describe on daybreaker.
> 
> *Gage Green Genetics - Daybreaker*
> Gage Green Group has bred with Chemdawg x OG for years now. Chemdawg D and OG Kush have been patient favorites for their unique flavor, famous aesthetics, and desired potency. Finally, these tremendous genetics are being made available to the world with the development of the Daybreaker.
> ...


It says that because if jo is Indeed a bagseed of underdawg then it is chem x (chem x og) If I am not mistaken on underdawgs make up.
You sound upset because you dont have the exact breeders description in plant form but you dont even have dry smoke yet so it seems you are being hastu with your judgment.....
And in the pic you said skywalker og not skywalker so which is it? Because if skywalker og tastes like blueberry I habe bought some crosses I wont be super pleases with. But it sounds like you made a simple stoner error by saying yiu were growing the og and not reg skywalker. If that isnt the case then I am more confused than before.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> More mindless fanboy talk.


So....it's fare to say 

Your reports are nothing more than mindless hate?

How can you get upset,cause I like to grow GGG?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> It says that because if jo is Indeed a bagseed of underdawg then it is chem x (chem x og) If Ia not mistaken on underdawgs make up.
> You sound upset because you dont have the exact breeders description in plant form but you dont even have dry smoke yet so it seems you are being hastu with your judgment.....
> And in the pic you said skywalker og not skywalker so which is it? Because if skywalker og tastes like blueberry I habe bought some crosses I wont be super pleases with. But it sounds like you made a simple stoner error by saying yiu were growing the og and not reg skywalker. If that isnt the case then I am more confused than before.


I have the OG, its not full blueberry but its there on the back end, like I said earlier mine is the OG 18 dominate cross so its really pine sol gassy as well but a good organic grow with her and it tastes like blueberry on the exhale. Yea I am pissed cause I spent so much time and effort on these plants and I know what they will taste like because I have had plants like these before with the same aroma. They come out good , more of a medical side of the cannabis in my opinion, just not what I went into this looking for and I guess I should just get over it and not buy again from them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> So....it's fare to say
> 
> Your reports are nothing more than mindless hate?
> 
> How can you get upset,cause I like to grow GGG?


Not mindless at all trying to educate you guys about what a real OG tastes like but apparently you don't like to hear what I have to say.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Not mindless at all trying to educate you guys about what a real OG tastes like but apparently you don't like to hear what I have to say.


Og taste like a box of crayons.....have you not heard,it can not be pinned down in crosses.
The smell is ever changing.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> And others have got spot on to that write up....do not get your point..
> 
> Every single cross that had a og mom,hit with Jo..gave me a few og phenos..
> Every chem cross,gave me a chem pheno
> ...


Easy buddy. Let's let peeps speak their opinions. Thus we know opinions have no facts. We do know opinions can very, and they do. There is no right or wrong in this discussion. I'd hate to see it end up the way it always does. Let people speak, even if it's not what you believe. Probably the best for the thread.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Og taste like a box of crayons.....have you not heard,it can not be pinned down in crosses.
> The smell is ever changing.


Bullshit, when you have smelled and smoked an OG you can pick it out with a blindfold on it is that unique.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> More mindless fanboy talk. Please show me these write ups because I have yet to see any. Gage Green Group doesn't even have a legit forum or site you can look at what these plants look like so when you buy your just taking a shot in the dark. Their website is filled with malware and unsecure certificates and the test grows on there are laughable to begin with hardly any are finished.


lets discuss cannabis and not people.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Og taste like a box of crayons.....have you not heard,it can not be pinned down in crosses.
> The smell is ever changing.


the crayons was to reference the complexicity not that og taste like chewing on a crayon. Lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> lets discuss cannabis and not people.


Sorry your right I am just upset cause I spent soooo much effort on these plants and they took over my entire grow room for the last 2 months, guess I am disappointed but I shouldn't get mad at others.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry your right I am just upset cause I spent soooo much effort on these plants and they took over my entire grow room for the last 2 months, guess I am disappointed but I shouldn't get mad at others.


Life is full of lessons not mistakes.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's under loompa farms section. Another thing when your bored is to check out Adam dunns history of og. It's full of info and disinformation. Who knows who is telling the truth, regardless a bunch of canna pioneers sharing stories about the secret ingredients.


Yeah thanks kgp, I went and checked out the thread and made it 8 pages in before thcfarmer stopped working on my browser for some reason... gonna watch that episode of the adam dunn show when I get home from work. Have seen it on yt before just never watched his show, and thanks for the warning. I am ok with watching someone bs its just when I dont know its bs that damage is done lol.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I have the OG, its not full blueberry but its there on the back end, like I said earlier mine is the OG 18 dominate cross so its really pine sol gassy as well but a good organic grow with her and it tastes like blueberry on the exhale. Yea I am pissed cause I spent so much time and effort on these plants and I know what they will taste like because I have had plants like these before with the same aroma. They come out good , more of a medical side of the cannabis in my opinion, just not what I went into this looking for and I guess I should just get over it and not buy again from them.


you must have the Dutch passion seed stock blueberry x mazar. Clone only is skywalker x og.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 16, 2015)

i think perhaps some people are picking up different terp profiles due to different grow methods and possibly combined with a different palette. do you grow mainly under LED's yoda? i wonder if it makes a difference?

i have grown literally tons of Jo crosses. i have enjoyed them all my 2 favourites are by far sugartown express and daybreaker with charity Og coming in 3rd.

now i pride myself on getting full expression from my plants, one of the main things i equate to that is sunshine or full spectrum grow lights making a huge difference, for that reason i mainly grow my indoors under CMH, these days i use the new LEC from phillips but its the same tech really. i have never had a jo cross come out planty or hashy. i have grown proper hashplants that are just harsh and hashy i know what that is. now i cant pretend to know what a proper clone only OG tastes like. being in Aus i may never get to try a proper Og. but can tell you this with Charity Og and Daybreaker both i got some pheno's which IMO matched fairly well to the descriptions i see online of OG and if i put my young cuttings next to cuttings of OG's i see in the OG thread on thc farmer you couldnt tell me the difference with the vine like growth and leaf structure.

i am definitely familiar with the diesel smells. i love diesel and have grown many diesels over the years and that is the number one terp that has transferred from jo in every cross. from lemony chem diesel funk on my favourite Daybreaker, and yes a super sweet bubblegum with heavy heavy diesel notes in my favourite sugartown express. and then some sweet lemony pinesol fuel from my charity Og.

anyway i have gone off topic from what i was originally going to say. i ran my daybreaker cut for a long time it was truly a keeper that many in my area were very envious of. having run it for so long i can say i ran it outdoors in pure organic soil under the sun. i grew it in straight hydro under HPS, i grew it in aquaponics under HPS, i grew it in coco under CMH and Aquaponics under CMH and i can tell you this. each different grow had an effect on the terp profile of that daybreaker. i mainly grew it in coco under CMH and this tended to bring out the most lemon chem diesel funk in her. this was very popular around my parts. hydro under HPS was my least favourite and was more just like a lemon cleaner very sweet with a lot less of the diesel but it was there. but my favourite by far was Aquaponically grown under CMH which was at an extreme end of the scale and didnt even taste like the same plant, you can call bullshit if you like but i can track down the photos and prove it, i did this, in fact the shots are all over at GGG the whole grow was documented there on that site.

In any case the terp profile from that grow was so different it made the Daybreaker taste almost like a straight up diesel with citrus notes of orange and grapefruit with foul diesel notes, heres a shot from my aquaponics grow. you can see the buds are a lot smaller than average but the quality is high.







you can see i had a slight potassium def due to the aquaponics, one of the main reasons i dont grow with that method much anymore, low potassium in the system meant lower yields.


anyway it got really long winded but my point was supposed to be, different grow methods produce different terp profiles. so while keyplay and the crew are growing using grokashi and other organic and sustainable methods etc and getting one set of terp profiles in there garden doesnt mean that your garden is going to replicate their results.


edit:- mmmmmm looking at that pic now i can still remember the smell, i dont know how may hrs i spent in the grow room just standing next to that plant rubbing sugar leaves and smelling my fingers. RIP daybreaker clone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Life is full of lessons not mistakes.


They can't be both?


----------



## v.s one (Mar 16, 2015)

People should be praising Joe og for taking the late hermie traits out of the chemdog d. But instead people are worried about about smells I have not heard one report of nanners or seeds. But if they got the chemdog d phenol and it Hermes late in flower. I bet they still complain and blame Jo.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I have those same phenotypes in my daybreaker grow right now, not an OG smell but more of a sweet hash plant type smell. I am entering the last stage of my plants (ripening) and will do a smoke report when they are dried/cured I would place the smell more on the afgan side definitely not a chemdawg OG cross like advertised (which I have experience growing and smoking I grew the cali connection Chem4 OG clone from a local dispensary). Yield looks very large but I don't care at all about yield to me it is 100% about quality.


 Lmfao a dispensery claiming Chem4 og from swerve a legit Chem4 clone only.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry your right I am just upset cause I spent soooo much effort on these plants and they took over my entire grow room for the last 2 months, guess I am disappointed but I shouldn't get mad at others.


thats about it. that bait n switch shit isnt far off either, imo


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

2easy said:


> i think perhaps some people are picking up different terp profiles due to different grow methods and possibly combined with a different palette. do you grow mainly under LED's yoda? i wonder if it makes a difference?
> 
> i have grown literally tons of Jo crosses. i have enjoyed them all my 2 favourites are by far sugartown express and daybreaker with charity Og coming in 3rd.
> 
> ...


Just in case some miss this post....

What's really funny is,Jo is becoming more mysterious than og itself....


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Crystal elegance 
One boy so far..


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> People should be praising Joe og for taking the late hermie traits out of the chemdog d. But instead people are worried about about smells I have not heard one report of nanners or seeds. But if they got the chemdog d phenol and it Hermes late in flower. I bet they still complain and blame Jo.


Why is chemdog a legendary strain? Most would like it for its taste and smell. Take that away and chemdog is nothing special.

I could care less when I see a couple bananas late flower in the chemdog cut. it's still that funk that people love.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> They can't be both?


they usually are


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Green ribbon x Joseph 

I have to run [email protected]


----------



## v.s one (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Why is chemdog a legendary strain? Most would like it for its taste and smell. Take that away and chemdog is nothing special.
> 
> I could care less when I see a couple bananas late flower in the chemdog cut. it's still that funk that people love.


 You get that stank funk from Cali connection but when his gear gives the occasional nanner everyone wants his head Evan the ones who haven't grown his dank. Now that ggg has stabilized the chemdog d a little and are putting out different smells now people are mad at them. Besides if you want the real deal isn't there a clone only tread around here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Green ribbon x Joseph
> 
> I have to run [email protected]


I'd kill to run that one too. I'm so glad I got the Green Ribbon BX from Exotic.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You get that stank funk from Cali connection but when his gear gives the occasional nanner everyone wants his head Evan the ones who haven't grown his dank. Now that ggg has stabilized the chemdog d a little and are putting out different smells now people are mad at them. Besides if you want the real deal isn't there a clone only tread around here.


Stabilized chem d? Lmfao! I see no one mad at ggg. I just see people voicing their opinions that the chem d cross wasn't very chem d-ish. I see others saying they did find them phenos. This is what its all about! A discussion, a debate, sharing real life experiences. 

I know about the clone only thread, I started it. I have had chem d and grew it many times. It's really good, I know what chem d is. I have first hand experience to compare. I can share my thoughts. We all can.

And I found an awesome og pheno in cc gear. And yes some hermies. 

GGG gear doesn't seem to be my thing. ( except charity, I found a real nice plant!) I spent about a grand on ggg. But if I've never tried it, I'd never known. At least my dollars went to good peeps. By no means horible smoke. Just no mother dominant a that I found. Which was I was looking or hoping for. Ethically they seem like cool peeps.


----------



## kgp (Mar 16, 2015)

2easy said:


> they usually are


Especially the times when you bring home a big fat woman at 2am and think your a porn star till you wake up sober trying to remember what happened.. Those were mistakes right there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm been busy all day but yall been going ham fareal lol as always. I love this place tho and great place to be for knowledge, opinions and friends. This is something we all love so that why everyone gets so offensive but no need cus everyone different. Just have to take what a person says respect it but you can still beg to differ. That's what makes it great about being human. 

Everyone forgets that we are talking about hybrids and poly hybrids; who knows what's gonna truly come out of these crosses. So many genes in them so many different phenos and profiles can come out when the traits aren't locked down. Then when you get to talking about legends like OG and Chem nobody really knows what's the exact lineage. And since its clone only it's most likely f1 so when crossed with another hybris or poly hybrid it just opens up so many chances for many phenos. Different styles and conditions of growing it's gonna give everyone different results too so that's all in there. Not gonna say much else as I've never grown the real deal OG smoked it yes. It is one of the best hands down but I can't say what the best is cus I like variety. I build tolerance to strains quickly if I smoke them constantly the way I like to smoke so that why I try to keep variety but I respect all yall opinions but you can't knock somebody else for having theirs.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'd kill to run that one too. I'm so glad I got the Green Ribbon BX from Exotic.


Me too,I had to grab that bx myself...

Fire..


----------



## v.s one (Mar 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Stabilized chem d? Lmfao! I see no one mad at ggg. I just see people voicing their opinions that the chem d cross wasn't very chem d-ish. I see others saying they did find them phenos. This is what its all about! A discussion, a debate, sharing real life experiences.
> 
> I know about the clone only thread, I started it. I have had chem d and grew it many times. It's really good, I know what chem d is. I have first hand experience to compare. I can share my thoughts. We all can.
> 
> ...


 First of all I said stabilized a little by no complaints of nanners or seeds. When a guy says he wasted two months of growing on this strain it sounds mad to me bro. I have also did my research and seen others get the chemdog d and Jo leaners. All I'm saying is nobody is happy when it comes chemdog crosses so get the clone or an s1s if that's what you want. Like Yoda I'm growing day breaker also and I will tell my experience good or bad. But regardless I only need one female to make my investment back.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Green ribbon x Joseph
> 
> I have to run [email protected]


Educate me. What is green ribbon?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> First of all I said stabilized a little by no complaints of nanners or seeds. When a guy says he wasted two months of growing on this strain it sounds mad to me bro. I have also did my research and seen others get the chemdog d and Jo leaners. All I'm saying is nobody is happy when it comes chemdog crosses so get the clone or an s1s if that's what you want. Like Yoda I'm growing day breaker also and I will tell my experience good or bad. But regardless I only need one female to make my investment back.


I hope you find that chemdawg or OG pheno your looking for.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm been busy all day but yall been going ham fareal lol as always. I love this place tho and great place to be for knowledge, opinions and friends. This is something we all love so that why everyone gets so offensive but no need cus everyone different. Just have to take what a person says respect it but you can still beg to differ. That's what makes it great about being human.
> 
> Everyone forgets that we are talking about hybrids and poly hybrids; who knows what's gonna truly come out of these crosses. So many genes in them so many different phenos and profiles can come out when the traits aren't locked down. Then when you get to talking about legends like OG and Chem nobody really knows what's the exact lineage. And since its clone only it's most likely f1 so when crossed with another hybris or poly hybrid it just opens up so many chances for many phenos. Different styles and conditions of growing it's gonna give everyone different results too so that's all in there. Not gonna say much else as I've never grown the real deal OG smoked it yes. It is one of the best hands down but I can't say what the best is cus I like variety. I build tolerance to strains quickly if I smoke them constantly the way I like to smoke so that why I try to keep variety but I respect all yall opinions but you can't knock somebody else for having theirs.


very good points. thats why testing shit is crucial, gives the consumer a great idea if that og/chem pheno is 1 in 10 or 1 in 50. other wise poly x poly=who knows unless one of those polys is joey, then i might be able to predict at least half that progeny ...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

this grateful grape might give me some of the best ggg plants yet. bout to flower out the clones but first flower out bright moments. love that white grape pheno, gonna be hard for bright moments to knock it off. just smoked the grategrape number 6 i think. and it was a nice blend of the stomper and chem sour d. earthy,def sour, and potent. took me like half hour to kill a j with my gf and she was stoned. i chopped way early so flavors didnt finish developing but i hope this is the pheno i wanted when i bought the pack! and i got a 2nd white grape pheno to choose from. guy said these same dudes whining bout the sugar would cry if they got herms, well my cherry puff fem full blew herm on me, find the post of whining bout it. wont happen cause i know theyre part of the game.also happy with my mendodawg, not a keeper but great breading material.and good smoke.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 17, 2015)

Scored this piece in the mail today. $50aud delivered. Made in china but surprising good quality withivery thick glass

 

for $50 also came with a dome and 2 nails.

im pretty impressed. This was supposed to be just a cheap daily driver i didnt have yo worry aboutbreaking but its a real gem. Think im going to buy a backup


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Educate me. What is green ribbon?


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Green_Ribbon/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

2easy said:


> Scored this piece in the mail today. $50aud delivered. Made in china but surprising good quality withivery thick glass
> 
> View attachment 3373979
> 
> ...


Very nice glass...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> this grateful grape might give me some of the best ggg plants yet. bout to flower out the clones but first flower out bright moments. love that white grape pheno, gonna be hard for bright moments to knock it off. just smoked the grategrape number 6 i think. and it was a nice blend of the stomper and chem sour d. earthy,def sour, and potent. took me like half hour to kill a j with my gf and she was stoned. i chopped way early so flavors didnt finish developing but i hope this is the pheno i wanted when i bought the pack! and i got a 2nd white grape pheno to choose from. guy said these same dudes whining bout the sugar would cry if they got herms, well my cherry puff fem full blew herm on me, find the post of whining bout it. wont happen cause i know theyre part of the game.also happy with my mendodawg, not a keeper but great breading material.and good smoke.


Why did you have to chop early?


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 17, 2015)

2easy said:


> Scored this piece in the mail today. $50aud delivered. Made in china but surprising good quality withivery thick glass
> 
> View attachment 3373979
> 
> ...



can yu send me the link to their website please seem like a good one


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> can yu send me the link to their website please seem like a good one


i would like that as well, need a good piece for company.

Its a boy!!!!





there are 2 showing hermie, thats fine, just keep em seperated when it comes time.

OR
what if it is allowed to hit the 4 remaining females? 

hermie spawn going to have hermie traits?
ya huh?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Why is chemdog a legendary strain? Most would like it for its taste and smell. Take that away and chemdog is nothing special.
> 
> I could care less when I see a couple bananas late flower in the chemdog cut. it's still that funk that people love.


THIS. Exactly this. Why are the Rolling Stones legendary when they really are not very good musicians at all?... Because it takes a connoisseur of virtuoso rock n roll to tell that they suck. For the rest, they are an approachable band that rocks out in the same way. For decades. It all boils down to what people enjoy when it comes to making a name. It all boils down to the enjoyment of the toker.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why did you have to chop early?


pm


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> Stabilized chem d? Lmfao! I see no one mad at ggg. I just see people voicing their opinions that the chem d cross wasn't very chem d-ish. I see others saying they did find them phenos. This is what its all about! A discussion, a debate, sharing real life experiences.
> 
> I know about the clone only thread, I started it. I have had chem d and grew it many times. It's really good, I know what chem d is. I have first hand experience to compare. I can share my thoughts. We all can.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. The only problems I see people having is expecting a different outcome, which happens all the time all over the show. A company suits you or not. Experience is everything. Honesty is king. I want a chemmy plant I will grow something from Bodhi, an Appalachia cross. I want a pleasant new experience, Gage does this for me. Suits me because I placed them in the right category far as my bean shopping goes. Its all good no matter what I grow somebody around here will like it lol...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> THIS. Exactly this. Why are the Rolling Stones legendary when they really are not very good musicians at all?... Because it takes a connoisseur of virtuoso rock n roll to tell that they suck.


Mick Taylor is a fantastic player for a couple of years with the band [ after Brian Jones and pre Ron Wood ], but I can't recall any of them ever claiming themselves to be virtuosos. That doesn't change the fact that their 60's to mid 70s period was rife with great songs. 

But they should have retired long ago. Mick not getting Satisfaction as a geriatric isn't the same horny lament as is it was when he was a lad, most likely.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

heres grategrape 4 at bout 42daze or so....white grapes mmmm


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

heres that grategrape 6, nice cross of the parents, earthy and grapey with a chem in there i cant put my finger on. chopped at about 45 daze due to powder mildew. iv been spraying when the mold is on the leaves but when shit is getting in the flowers where i dont want to spray, i just chopped.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

im sitting on some sour og shit and im reaching for that early chopped gg6


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 17, 2015)

CharityOG 28 days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 17, 2015)

Golden Gage 7th day of 12.12
it is rearrange day, the reason for the crap on the floor


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

She was just looking good,had to snap a pic.
 
Blackberry kush x GSOG 

They are flowering very fast..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 17, 2015)

3/5 aloha grapes turned out male.

It looks I've got two strong independent sistas in the five gallons. They don't need a man.

Bye bye boys!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

any info on the grape stomper/aww male? im curious how many seeds did you run through for selection?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 17, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Golden Gage 7th day of 12.12
> it is rearrange day, the reason for the crap on the floor


Looks good! did you top it?


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Golden Gage 7th day of 12.12
> it is rearrange day, the reason for the crap on the floor


How many females you got?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Mick Taylor is a fantastic player for a couple of years with the band [ after Brian Jones and pre Ron Wood ], but I can't recall any of them ever claiming themselves to be virtuosos. That doesn't change the fact that their 60's to mid 70s period was rife with great songs.
> 
> But they should have retired long ago. Mick not getting Satisfaction as a geriatric isn't the same horny lament as is it was when he was a lad, most likely.


It takes a few vodkas before I dare use the Stones as analogy lol... You want to stir real trouble, insult Elvis in the wrong circle. They are epic songwriters this I never deny. I just think Keith's playing sounds like a bag of dry assholes rattling together. I do admire them for still gigging. Les Paul played a gig three days before he passed at 97 years of age. That blew my mind.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> It takes a few vodkas before I dare use the Stones as analogy lol... You want to stir real trouble, insult Elvis in the wrong circle. They are epic songwriters this I never deny. I just think Keith's playing sounds like a bag of dry assholes rattling together. I do admire them for still gigging. Les Paul played a gig three days before he passed at 97 years of age. That blew my mind.


I agree totally. I got a couple buddies that love the stones, I mean I like some Stones but only some like Heart breaker or Gimme shelter. One of those buddies even plays guitar in a Stones cover ban. I always tease him that that is what my personal hell is going to be, me stuck playing guitar in a Stones cover band for eternity.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree totally. I got a couple buddies that love the stones, I mean I like some Stones but only some like Heart breaker or Gimme shelter. One of those buddies even plays guitar in a Stones cover ban. I always tease him that that is what my personal hell is going to be, me stuck playing guitar in a Stones cover band for eternity.


Mine is The Beatles. Can you imagine a lifetime of Beatles covers? Wow. That will get a tad tedious lol...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Mine is The Beatles. Can you imagine a lifetime of Beatles covers? Wow. That will get a tad tedious lol...


My dads dream life.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My dads dream life.


Yup it is all my folks and their friends faults. My old man had this huge collection that got very, VERY liberal play time from the whole family lol... Another artist that got killed for me is Bob Marley. A house mate listened to ONLY Bob Marley. All day. Every day. For two years until we parted ways... I used to LOVE Bob Marley and I still love his philosophy, just cannot hear a single note of his tunes...


----------



## m4k (Mar 18, 2015)

The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.

We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.

We did a few F1's with males like the Blackberry Pie, Mendo Montage, and Mendodawg. We will be working on finding a male from the following seedling populations - SFV OG x MNS Afghan Haze, Blackberry Pie x Chem King, Sour Diesel x Fire OG BX, Mendo Breath F1 / F2... etc etc. Many more to come.

@ Yodagrows, If you have any problem with our advertising, and if there's any way I could help, please reach out at [email protected]. I'd love to have our rep in Amsterdam send you a complementary pack of something you might find delightful. If anyone has issues with our gear, please contact us at [email protected] or find someone who can reach out to me directly. We will work as diligently as possible with you to help improve the situation.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.
> 
> We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.
> 
> ...


I will use that addy to send your stress test results. The other one is always full lol.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.
> 
> We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.
> 
> ...


 Will ggg be restocking pepe le Chem and pepe le dank anytime in the future.thanks for the info


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.
> 
> We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.
> 
> ...


I love this post.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

@m4k 
About done streets testing this fireball cut,very stable...
 
 

 

I got some lemon I'm working on,for keyplay....well a very lemon tasting,euphoric type high cut.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks good! did you top it?


I topped early except for one plant



genuity said:


> How many females you got?


4 out of 6 and those four are looking ready to start pushing in a week or so.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.
> 
> We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.
> 
> ...


Glad this is all cleared up. You guys are working on some awesome things. Can't wait to add more of these workings in the stable. Will help with any testing too if needed


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree totally. I got a couple buddies that love the stones, I mean I like some Stones but only some like Heart breaker or Gimme shelter. One of those buddies even plays guitar in a Stones cover ban. I always tease him that that is what my personal hell is going to be, me stuck playing guitar in a Stones cover band for eternity.


Or Led Zep. I never tell anyone how easy their 'epic' tunes are to mimic.

I don't need an eternity w/ a band - just give me a weekend with the Bangles circa 1990 with no witnesses.










m4k said:


> @ Yodagrows, If you have any problem with our advertising, and if there's any way I could help, please reach out at [email protected]. I'd love to have our rep in Amsterdam send you a complementary pack of something you might find delightful. If anyone has issues with our gear, please contact us at [email protected] or find someone who can reach out to me directly. We will work as diligently as possible with you to help improve the situation.


Can't ask for more than that, imo.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.
> 
> We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.
> 
> ...



You don't have to clear anything up m4k. people will always complain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> You don't have to clear anything up m4k. people will always complain.


But see....that's the beauty - he didn't have to.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> The OG Kush flavor is definitely locked down in a few of the F1 crosses with Joseph like the Charity OG (Ocean Beach OG), Starlet Kush (91 Hollywood PK), Yerba Buena (SFV OG), Prolific Kush (PK Heirloom OG)... etc. But, he obviously does not pass on the OG smell which his mother had. We have since moved away from calling Joseph the OG because he definitely is much more candy kush and stronger on the diesel. Most phenotypes of the Daybreaker will not have much OG but more of the Chem D flavor and sour. Chem D is not really pine or OG like Chem 4 or Chem 91. Chem D is eucalyptus, menthol and camphor, not much pinene.
> 
> We are working on a few crosses that will definitely portray that gasy pinesol and lemon / lime flavor that everybody wants right now, the best potential crosses are F1 hybrids with the mothers that have that flavor. We will be doing a few crosses with our current most high performing moms Grateful Breath, Ghost OG, Skywalker OG, PK Heirloom OG (smells like Fruity Pebbles), PS OG, ODawg (SFV OG x Chem 91 BX). Seattle Sour, and Daywrecker/Underdawg (Chem 91 x Mass Super Skunk)... These are definitely going to pass on that gas and pine that is desired by many.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I have my next several runs taken care of, very generous of you and I appreciate it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Or Led Zep. I never tell anyone how easy their 'epic' tunes are to mimic.
> 
> I don't need an eternity w/ a band - just give me a weekend with the Bangles circa 1990 with no witnesses.
> 
> ...


Spot on!!! Led Zep is not exactly a finger twister ever, but even as a guitarist I listen to Zep for Robert Plant. Wow, the guy can belt it out. Amos, have you watched 'It Might Get Loud'?...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> You don't have to clear anything up m4k. people will always complain.


Good to see the fella on the thread though


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> You don't have to clear anything up m4k. people will always complain.


Hey I was just trying to give some feedback, I never said one untrue word just facts about my current grow of daybreaker, which is nothing like what it was advertised as. If you consider these complains than so be it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

@m4k the chemdawg D I ran before was not like menthol I would compare it to a dirty gym sock it just smelt nasty, I get cuts of that from the clone store in Denver or laconte's clone bar(both have verified cuts), I was more looking for a chem OG like you advertised, I grew cali connection chem4 og and holy shit was that a good one, too bad I cant get clones of that anymore and running packs of that isn't too fun with how many hermies they have. The smells you mentioned do not come to mind when talking about chemdawg d where did you get your cut from was it verified to come from chemdawg?


----------



## 2easy (Mar 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @m4k the chemdawg D I ran before was not like menthol I would compare it to a dirty gym sock it just smelt nasty, I get cuts of that from the clone store in Denver or laconte's clone bar, I was more looking for a chem OG like you advertised, I grew cali connection chem4 og and holy shit was that a good one, too bad I cant get clones of that anymore. The smells you mentioned do not come to mind when talking about chemdawg d where did you get your cut from was it verified to come from chemdawg?


this could be a simple case of one of or both of you having a fake chem D cut or this could again come down to what i said earlier, differences in your grows like lighting, organics vs hydro, and all sorts of other variables can have an effect on terp profiles , so while in M4ks garden chem D might have stronger terps in the range of menthol and camphor while your technique might have brought out more dirty socks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Spot on!!! Led Zep is not exactly a finger twister ever, but even as a guitarist I listen to Zep for Robert Plant. Wow, the guy can belt it out. Amos, have you watched 'It Might Get Loud'?...


I have not, as I can't say I've ever been wild about any of the 3 guitarists featured. Which is not to say I don't respect them all. 

If I were to make that film, I'd use John Jorgenson and Albert Lee for their chops, and P J Harvey guest starring as the eye and ear candy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

2easy said:


> this could be a simple case of one of or both of you having a fake chem D cut or this could again come down to what i said earlier, differences in your grows like lighting, organics vs hydro, and all sorts of other variables can have an effect on terp profiles , so while in M4ks garden chem D might have stronger terps in the range of menthol and camphor while your technique might have brought out more dirty socks.


The place I got it to me describes the flavors I got, and I have smoked chemdawg d from several dispensarys in Denver and Colorado springs and never have smelled those smells he describes I don't think those are chemdawg smells, and I grew my chemdawg in organic soil, only fed bat shit and molasses.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

@jesus of Cannabis Here's what the clone only golden goat looks like, I am growing her again right now, one of my favorite strains if not my favorite, its an amazing yielder and the flavor is off the charts.


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 18, 2015)

...I definitely would love to run some DayBreaker(again) alongside this RD CCK. (Chem4 pheno... @ least I think so)....



Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> You don't have to clear anything up m4k. people will always complain.


I agree with him so yeah a clear up was probably necessary...I WAS gonna get a pack of Daybreaker myself on the strength of their claims but have heard to much about not being what was advertised soooo....but who am I just one grower out of millions worldwide


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Only thing I find funny,m4k has been on this site.....all anyone had to do,was just tag him.


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol... @m4k Aloha! Thanks for being!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Spot on!!! Led Zep is not exactly a finger twister ever, but even as a guitarist I listen to Zep for Robert Plant. Wow, the guy can belt it out. Amos, have you watched 'It Might Get Loud'?...


I haven't seen that one, but a friend gave me a dvd of Zep live at madison square gardens and it was an awful performance. I mean 20K+ fans and they played like it was practice in the garage. 

Give me a go with 70s Linda Ronstadt or Stevie Nicks.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Only thing I find funny,m4k has been on this site.....all anyone had to do,was just tag him.


I don't even know who m4k is...also I never grew that strain so my input is useless but I def don't want a sweet candy kush smellin strain that's supposedly an OG/Chem cross


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

2easy said:


> this could be a simple case of one of or both of you having a fake chem D cut or this could again come down to what i said earlier, differences in your grows like lighting, organics vs hydro, and all sorts of other variables can have an effect on terp profiles , so while in M4ks garden chem D might have stronger terps in the range of menthol and camphor while your technique might have brought out more dirty socks.


Some do not understand this,or choose to dismiss it..

Now that Jo is no longer the subject,now it's clones..


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Everyone gotta have something to fuss about even my tired old cracker a$$ lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't even know who m4k is...also I never grew that strain so my input is useless but I def don't want a sweet candy kush smellin strain that's supposedly an OG/Chem cross


Just cause a post is right under your post,dose not mean it was for you.....said in the softest voice I can use.

That post was for the people ,who have been trying to get a hold of him..

People so quick to bite....what's really going on?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

ROFL... my internet noobness strikes again. @m4k I have good news for you my friend: All stress tests ran like a river in flood. Temps hit 100 every day of flower with a few going up to 110. Pots got dry. We had aphids. I overdosed with Spinosad. I gave too much wind, too little circulation at a later point too. So, testing solid as all hell we have the full lineup of all three types tested: GS x GSAWW, CP x GSOG, and SFV x CP80. I was a bit minimal with the pics, we had some nasty burned leaves and shrunk back stigma, not the way I would like to show off your gear. But no nanners, no balls, solid yield, grrrrrrrrrreat flavor on all. My least favorite by a small margin is the SFV x CP. Dank as hell tho. But the 'Gage Original' gear is NEXT LEVEL. Lost our cuts in the heat wave mid feb, but had an epic from seed run!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just cause a post is right under your post,dose not mean it was for you.....said in the softest voice I can use.
> 
> That post was for the people ,who have been trying to get a hold of him..
> 
> People so quick to bite....what's really going on?


Have you considered 'softening' your avatar to a kinder, gentler first impression? Like mine, for instance....


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just cause a post is right under your post,dose not mean it was for you.....said in the softest voice I can use.
> 
> That post was for the people ,who have been trying to get a hold of him..
> 
> People so quick to bite....what's really going on?


Wasn't biting just commenting on no matter what ppl gonna complain about something even me...said in a calming reassuring voice


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you considered 'softening' your avatar to a kinder, gentler first impression? Like mine, for instance....


I honestly thought of this....you got me crying right now....lol

For real,I did think of that.....It do seem a lil hostile.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

@m4k never said it didn't have the nasty stench that Chem D is known for he said it just isn't the pinesol like OG. As it has been stated already no growers conditions are the exact same so your not gonna get every characteristic that somebody else got. Some will get characteristics that others won't get at all and some might be be exact same just slight differences. If you know about Chem D everyone knows that it is the rankest smelling of all Chem phenos and the one most used in crosses.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Wasn't biting just commenting on no matter what ppl gonna complain about something even me...said in a calming reassuring voice


I know...

GGG knows how I felt about that garlicky tastes,I got in this one chem cross.....like what the hell would anyone want to smoke garlic noddles..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

...


skunkwreck said:


> I don't even know who m4k is...also I never grew that strain so my input is useless but I def don't want a sweet candy kush smellin strain that's supposedly an OG/Chem cross



Is the operative word here not 'CROSS' as in the whole point is unlocking fresh potential/characteristics? If either mother or father totally dominate, is a cross then not but a pale copy of the 'origina' ? As an American, where the clone culture is alive and thriving, is it perhaps not est acquiring the cut if you want it's flavor and high and structure? Like Cheese crosses hardly ever resemble the real deal Exodus or Blues/Livers. But they do bring their own special something to the table. Just pondering here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I know...
> 
> GGG mows how I felt about that garlicky tastes,I got in this one chem cross.....like what the hell would anyone want to smoke garlic noddles..


Which one?! A mate on Breedbay WANTS the garlic flavor. Says he grew up with it and loves it and has been hunting it for years. If we can help him out with that he will be over the moon!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @m4k never said it didn't have the nasty stench that Chem D is known for he said it just isn't the pinesol like OG. As it has been stated already no growers conditions are the exact same so your not gonna get every characteristic that somebody else got. Some will get characteristics that others won't get at all and some might be be exact same just slight differences. If you know about Chem D everyone knows that it is the rankest smelling of all Chem phenos and the one most used in crosses.


Chemdawg #4 is the best cut of chemdawg by a mile, structure and yield are increased and taste and frost is better as well too bad we don't see more chem4 crosses I think it is nanner prone and more rare of a cut because it is so good, I know someone with a real chem 4 cut but they will not give me a cut I have been asking over and over for 2 years hoping to break them down with annoyance but it has not worked I even offered to trade my gorilla glue and still no go...


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Which one?! A mate on Breedbay WANTS the garlic flavor. Says he grew up with it and loves it and has been hunting it for years. If we can help him out with that he will be over the moon!!!


I really think it was ...royal flush

Chemdawg og x jo


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> @jesus of Cannabis Here's what the clone only golden goat looks like, I am growing her again right now, one of my favorite strains if not my favorite, its an amazing yielder and the flavor is off the charts.


this is the closest i have to that pheno.




[/QUOTE]
That one looks similar I would say maybe a bit more indica than the clone, hope ya get some lemon lime buds that's how the clone tastes its like lemon lime haze.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Which one?! A mate on Breedbay WANTS the garlic flavor. Says he grew up with it and loves it and has been hunting it for years. If we can help him out with that he will be over the moon!!!


I like the garlicky flavor too shit I like all flavors except shit lol I want nothing in the realm of smelling like ass


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

This is what the golden goat looks like when it stacks up even a small golden goat plant produces very large buds. Don't mind that plant behind her, that was my second attempt at RDWC and I went too hard on nutes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I like the garlicky flavor too shit I like all flavors except shit lol I want nothing in the realm of smelling like ass


I got a strain that smells like baby shit in the most pleasant way , you would love it when you smoke it its the most intense earthy flavor you have ever smoked, it was called bubblegum but I don't taste bubblegum at all.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the operative word here not 'CROSS' as in the whole point is unlocking fresh potential/characteristics? If either mother or father totally dominate, is a cross then not but a pale copy of the 'origina' ? As an American, where the clone culture is alive and thriving, is it perhaps not est acquiring the cut if you want it's flavor and high and structure? Like Cheese crosses hardly ever resemble the real deal Exodus or Blues/Livers. But they do bring their own special something to the table. Just pondering here.


Very true !!! Clones are not very accessible on the East Coast as they are on the West...if I could get them then I wouldn't worry about a cross or back cross...which is like you said "a pale copy of the original " . To be very honest I don't know what I want because what I found that I like I don't know the strain and who I got it from didn't know but what I do know is the smell when I smell it...my best description of said smell is "if God had a vagina this is what it would smell like " . It was the best smell , taste and high I ever had in one plant/bud !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Nah gen that avatar don't suit you...I liked the wolf better ! Lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 18, 2015)

Fuck the wolf and lurch bring back that badass dab twister avatar lol. I thought that looked dope as hell fwiw


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

Skywalker OG, smoke weed everyday.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I really think it was ...royal flush
> 
> Chemdawg og x jo


LOL mate I am loving the new avatar... funny thing is Canis Lupus has zero record of attacking a healthy human, whereas the Arum Lily is deadly poison...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't seen that one, but a friend gave me a dvd of Zep live at madison square gardens and it was an awful performance. I mean 20K+ fans and they played like it was practice in the garage.
> 
> Give me a go with 70s Linda Ronstadt or Stevie Nicks.
> View attachment 3374951


I have seen very few bands really rock in a live scenario. Foo Fighters are worth the ticket. Three hours, perfect performance, even a Tom Petty cover done all salty the way it should be. Didn't expect to like them as much as I did, will recommend their show any day. Modern day Lady GaGa. You seen her without make up?... boing.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have seen very few bands really rock in a live scenario. Foo Fighters are worth the ticket. Three hours, perfect performance, even a Tom Petty cover done all salty the way it should be. Didn't expect to like them as much as I did, will recommend their show any day. Modern day Lady GaGa. You seen her without make up?... boing.


I saw them at the 100th bday for harley davudson and the foo kicked ass, Dave grohle knows how to entertain. To bad 3 days grace opened for them, their song lets start a riot almost legitimately started a riot because of how tshitty they play live lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Very true !!! Clones are not very accessible on the East Coast as they are on the West...if I could get them then I wouldn't worry about a cross or back cross...which is like you said "a pale copy of the original " . To be very honest I don't know what I want because what I found that I like I don't know the strain and who I got it from didn't know but what I do know is the smell when I smell it...my best description of said smell is "if God had a vagina this is what it would smell like " . It was the best smell , taste and high I ever had in one plant/bud !!


LMFAO... well I am at a loss as to what you mean there but the description amuses me no end


----------



## kgp (Mar 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @m4k the chemdawg D I ran before was not like menthol I would compare it to a dirty gym sock it just smelt nasty, I get cuts of that from the clone store in Denver or laconte's clone bar(both have verified cuts), I was more looking for a chem OG like you advertised, I grew cali connection chem4 og and holy shit was that a good one, too bad I cant get clones of that anymore and running packs of that isn't too fun with how many hermies they have. The smells you mentioned do not come to mind when talking about chemdawg d where did you get your cut from was it verified to come from chemdawg?


Agreed.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LMFAO... well I am at a loss as to what you mean there but the description amuses me no end


Ok then let me try again..pinesol, kerosene, wet dirt, skunk and the muskiness of a hot wet vagina! !!!


----------



## kgp (Mar 18, 2015)

I've had chemd for years by many different growers and grow styles. I grew it myself in coco and peat. Organic, and synthetics. My buddy runs it full hydro.

Though it might be slightly different that funk is always he same.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've had chemd for years by many different growers and grow styles. I grew it myself in coco and peat. Organic, and synthetics. My buddy runs it full hydro.
> 
> Though it might be slightly different that funk is always he same.


As the way it should be imho !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok then let me try again..pinesol, kerosene, wet dirt, skunk and the muskiness of a hot wet vagina! !!!


Try a Dirty Hippy cross mate... I know its not Gage, but muskiness, yup, Dirty Hippy...


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Try a Dirty Hippy cross mate... I know its not Gage, but muskiness, yup, Dirty Hippy...


Damn !! Dirty Hippy is a strain...lmfao...that's my nickname on the streets!


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Smoking on some all blues..."very tasty


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Try a Dirty Hippy cross mate... I know its not Gage, but muskiness, yup, Dirty Hippy...


Thank you MH for putting me on that...so to the Bodhi thread I go !


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Thank you MH for putting me on that...so to the Bodhi thread I go !


To bad there is none released cus that sounds like and awesome cross. Or these have been released and are not gonna be restocked


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> To bad there is none released cus that sounds like and awesome cross. Or these have been released and are not gonna be restocked


Damn ! I was looking at the Dream Beaver too .


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 18, 2015)

smoking on candyland. the first release, version 1
another favorite
fun to watch the colors on this one. soo purple.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 18, 2015)

got my archive and exotic from the choice/tude
they do not send in breeders pack. 
im still happy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> got my archive and exotic from the choice/tude
> they do not send in breeders pack.
> im still happy.


They still have the option to choose if you want them in the breeders pack right?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They still have the option to choose if you want them in the breeders pack right?


they do.
i asked for it and put it down on there note checkout


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> they do.
> i asked for it and put it down on there note checkout


Damn that's fucked up they still didn't send them in breeders pack...I hate attitude but they have some gear there's nowhere else and I had to deal with them. I swear if the stateside banks would stock like they do I wouldn't have to.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's fucked up they still didn't send them in breeders pack...I hate attitude but they have some gear there's nowhere else and I had to deal with them. I swear if the stateside banks would stock like they do I wouldn't have to.


Same I hate dealing with overseas companies it just gives me a bad vibe, but they have the best stock.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Same I hate dealing with overseas companies it just gives me a bad vibe, but they have the best stock.


me too...
isnt funny trying to get us breeders from overseas?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2015)

Pretty bummed out right now. 

The two in five gallon are starting to look male. Late males. sigh. 

Well I suppose I will be able to start my next batch of testers right away then.

I am supposed to be receiving Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Widow and possibly Cheese x Blackberry Pie.

Bummer. That will put me behind 4.5 weeks. Live and learn I suppose. I should start keeping all my girls until the seedlings show sex. Then I can at least reveg.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Them sound good..

Sucks about them males,I think that's what makes me pop way too many seeds,at seed popping time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them sound good..
> 
> Sucks about them males,I think that's what makes me pop way too many seeds,at seed popping time.


I could pop more seeds, but then I might end up with too many females.. What do I do then?


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could pop more seeds, but then I might end up with too many females.. What do I do then?


Yeah,that is an issue in itself

I just take a clone,and trash the seed plant.


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 18, 2015)

CharityOG 59days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice...lil dude chilling,like....what!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm probably going to pop seeds as soon as they arrive. 7-8 of em to be sure. I only had 5 remaining aloha grape stomper. I usually pop 6 and get 4-5 females. I suppose my luck had to change eventually.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2015)

Someone needs to invent a gender test for cannabis. Take a leaf sample and "+" symbol means female. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2015)

Multi post I know. Just thinking aloud or in text.

Another reason for me to buy a cloner.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2015)

m4k said:


> We did a few F1's with males like the Blackberry Pie, Mendo Montage, and Mendodawg. We will be working on finding a male from the following seedling populations - SFV OG x MNS Afghan Haze, Blackberry Pie x Chem King, Sour Diesel x Fire OG BX, Mendo Breath F1 / F2... etc etc. Many more to come.


while i hadnt found what i wanted from your jo hybrids i cant say the same bout other dads. im enjoying my mendodawg and so far grateful grape has given my the sour grape i thought id get from bright moments. the grape stomper og used in the bright moments, what og was used for this? the chem og or jo or?

the monarch male used on grate grape has given me what seems to be mother phenos, father phenos, and mixed from a 10 pack. is this male still around?

last but not least, whats the plan on those cherry pie kush? id love to follow a documented grow on that germ round!! blackberry pie is on my to get list as well. f2s would be cool. stay irie....


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm bout too drop some 
Mendobreath #2 x mendodawg


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone needs to invent a gender test for cannabis. Take a leaf sample and "+" symbol means female. lol


You are a nut......lol

But!!!!! That is a hell of an idea,and I think it is possible..


----------



## 2easy (Mar 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Try a Dirty Hippy cross mate... I know its not Gage, but muskiness, yup, Dirty Hippy...


too bad dream beaver is gone


----------



## 2easy (Mar 18, 2015)

oh and dirty hippy is just a select female from snow lotus if im not mistaken, so the genetics of dream beaver were actually snow lotus (dirty hippy) x appalachia. 2 greats going head to head


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

I love information......


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone needs to invent a gender test for cannabis. Take a leaf sample and "+" symbol means female. lol


Sounds like great idea to me too. I would def by one fareal. I don't know how much it would cost to make a test like this but I would pay the price. Would be well worth it after its first use


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

2easy said:


> oh and dirty hippy is just a select female from snow lotus if im not mistaken, so the genetics of dream beaver were actually snow lotus (dirty hippy) x appalachia. 2 greats going head to head


Afgooey x Blockhead = Dirty Hippy, sister to Snow Lotus 'think dreadlocked hippie funk after a night of dancing' loooooool... 
A lot of B's gear is on see finder.EU now. Pretty well done most of it too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone needs to invent a gender test for cannabis. Take a leaf sample and "+" symbol means female. lol


PIE! This idea is worth sooooo much money. If I were you I would speak to the patenting office and see what would be required to register the idea. Jump on it. Intellectual property is everything.


2easy said:


> too bad dream beaver is gone


Seedvault Of California  VERY few types are truly gone... B helped me out with some Dirty Sanchez, going to ne married to my Beaver boy. Dirty Hippy x Ortega hit with Dirty Hippy x Appalachia... I will be digging into them beans for a long time once made lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Thank you MH for putting me on that...so to the Bodhi thread I go !


Keep in touch mate. Between the Bodhi and Gage threads we have a fantastic F2 culture. It is possible to be insanely picky and always come right between these two threads. Dedicated characters.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 19, 2015)

i do have seeds from an amazing dream beaver pheno that i hit with a cherry pie f2 male
well i hit 3 different dream beavers but one pheno in particular was off the hook


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

2easy said:


> i do have seeds from an amazing dream beaver pheno that i hit with a cherry pie f2 male
> well i hit 3 different dream beavers but one pheno in particular was off the hook


LOL... the pheno I named 'Milla' after the inventor of the bubble bag. We all got that one. She is brutal in a goooood way


----------



## v.s one (Mar 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks for the offer but I have my next several runs taken care of, very generous of you and I appreciate it.


 I got to be losing my mind right now. A breeder making things right is rare and, you turn them down. Disrespect


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I got to be losing my mind right now. A breeder making things right is rare and, you turn them down. Disrespect


Gage are very loyal to their customers I keep saying this. If they know you have an issue they will definitely not ignore it and hope it just goes away, but actively work on finding a middle ground, where you are happy. They like to make an honest living.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gage are very loyal to their customers I keep saying this. If they know you have an issue they will definitely not ignore it and hope it just goes away, but actively work on finding a middle ground, where you are happy. They like to make an honest living.


That


Mad Hamish said:


> Gage are very loyal to their customers I keep saying this. If they know you have an issue they will definitely not ignore it and hope it just goes away, but actively work on finding a middle ground, where you are happy. They like to make an honest living.


 I can see the quality and they are not interested in picking up a couple hot dollars.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2015)

3 total hermies out of 6 currently. 3 keepers out of the whole 11 seeds.
Ill run GGG again, only get my cloner going and work that angle.

I rub the main stalk to get a smell preview and 2 are throwing Vicks Vapo-rub and the others are a goofy smell, i look for my cat, the mangy outdoors one, just a garbage smell. but they are young and everything will change before tomorrow probably.

Still waiting on my mindscape from Simon, lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gage are very loyal to their customers I keep saying this. If they know you have an issue they will definitely not ignore it and hope it just goes away, but actively work on finding a middle ground, where you are happy. They like to make an honest living.


That alone should make folks wanna try their gear .


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Keep in touch mate. Between the Bodhi and Gage threads we have a fantastic F2 culture. It is possible to be insanely picky and always come right between these two threads. Dedicated characters.


I'm running some Cherry Puff f2's right now....they are smelling so good .


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 3 total hermies out of 6 currently. 3 keepers out of the whole 11 seeds.
> Ill run GGG again, only get my cloner going and work that angle.
> 
> I rub the main stalk to get a smell preview and 2 are throwing Vicks Vapo-rub and the others are a goofy smell, i look for my cat, the mangy outdoors one, just a garbage smell. but they are young and everything will change before tomorrow probably.
> ...


Are these herms....nanners in the buds,or balls on the lower part of the female plants
Just asking...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm still waiting on my plants. I know you can some times get a ball on the lower node and then pairs of pistols all the way up.

I waited on the three boys until I saw balls on both sides of the node.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 3 total hermies out of 6 currently. 3 keepers out of the whole 11 seeds.
> Ill run GGG again, only get my cloner going and work that angle.
> 
> I rub the main stalk to get a smell preview and 2 are throwing Vicks Vapo-rub and the others are a goofy smell, i look for my cat, the mangy outdoors one, just a garbage smell. but they are young and everything will change before tomorrow probably.
> ...


Could I bug you to throw up a pic or two of the flowers themselves and where on the plant they are please bro. I hope you didn't cull those yet...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> PIE! This idea is worth sooooo much money. If I were you I would speak to the patenting office and see what would be required to register the idea. Jump on it. Intellectual property is everything.
> Seedvault Of California  VERY few types are truly gone... B helped me out with some Dirty Sanchez, going to ne married to my Beaver boy. Dirty Hippy x Ortega hit with Dirty Hippy x Appalachia... I will be digging into them beans for a long time once made lol


Right now the only other way besides visual inspection to determine sex is a DNA test.

If I had any idea how to make an at home gender test, she's... I'd be rich.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I got to be losing my mind right now. A breeder making things right is rare and, you turn them down. Disrespect


Definitely see your point. On the other hand, I've turned down beans, and given many away, because of a backlog of beans already waiting in line. Perhaps it wasn't disrespect at all, but honesty in a courteous manner?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Could I bug you to throw up a pic or two of the flowers themselves and where on the plant they are please bro. I hope you didn't cull those yet...



















































1, 2, and 3. I havent decided what to do yet. my water pump is working fine just a matter of making a PVC mister for the clone bucket. So i will be making clones and making these hermies unnecessary in my current state.
I just get a chill whenever i have to cull a plant, like i can afford to throw something away, lol i aint rich by no stretch...but to make room for a 100% slice of the best going now, its worth it.

Puts me back 3 months on my schedule and well into summer's heat if i do clones. which also means paying dispensary prices for the summer until my crop comes in...

In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Them are just males,unless you see female hairs....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2015)

they all have pistils, just didnt get those shots.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

Show us the hairs. I only see male.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Well...

8 of 9 crystal elegance...females
Yo mama f2 6 of 8 females

Still waiting for duende & duende f2 too show sex

Cherry puff f2 4 females

Up pot time,roots spilling out of the pots...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 19, 2015)

hairs no hairs still just as useless to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> hairs no hairs still just as useless to me.


... It's not a herm if it doesnt have pistils with balls.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Definitely see your point. On the other hand, I've turned down beans, and given many away, because of a backlog of beans already waiting in line. Perhaps it wasn't disrespect at all, but honesty in a courteous manner?


 Maybe your right. But its gage green not barneys or some fly by night company. I don't know what they were giving but 110 a pack plus 30 for shipping at the attitude that's like turning down a free BJ.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Maybe your right. But its gage green not barneys or some fly by night company. I don't know what they were giving but 110 a pack plus 30 for shipping at the attitude that's like turning down a free BJ.


Well my grade school teacher,told me too write between the lines....which helps me read between the lines....

It's hard to keep fake hate going.....

This is MY opinion...

No more Jo talk,so now it's clone talk.....if its not GGG,I'll be sweeping it,in the trash!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> hairs no hairs still just as useless to me.


That do not mean it's a herm...

I'm still pulling balls off one of my mothers milk,I'll get pics for you...
I do not consider it a herm,just a ball dropper.

The plants you posted are males...that's it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

I decided to wrap my mason jar in aluminum duct tape. keep out the light. Stick in fridge.

I have some dragon fruit (old sog ssh x snow lotus), Goji F2s and cherry Jo I want to preserve. 

Freezer or fridge is the question.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I decided to wrap my mason jar in aluminum duct tape. keep out the light. Stick in fridge.
> 
> I have some dragon fruit (old sog ssh x snow lotus), Goji F2s and cherry Jo I want to preserve.
> 
> Freezer or fridge is the question.



This is a very good, and very timely question: what IS the best long term storage method for buds?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 19, 2015)

either will work fine
freezer for me.
from the great Ron Popeil, "Set it and Forget it"


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2015)

IMO, fridge. Not nearly as durastic because that is more like pressing the pause button on them for potentially five years but if you plan on getting to them within 1-2 it is easier to take them out occasionally to pop new ones from the fridge. Where as @Mad Hamish mentioned earlier, you need to take a bit more care when taking seed containers out of the freezer for condensation, not that isn't a worry for a fridge but just a little less.


Oh and thought I would mention it since we are talking about easy predetermination of sex, my pops used to tell me that you could tell if it was a male by looking at the butthole on the seed, big butthole it is probably a boy, tight butthole probably a girl. I just brushed it off lol as his "theory of buttholes" lol but maybe he knows something I dont.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> This is a very good, and very timely question: what IS the best long term storage method for buds?


i saw a video, long, long, time ago, where arjan from ghs, cured his trimmed nugs in the freezer. dont know if he still does it or what.
but it did get me curious. maybe little secrets to make it better?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> This is a very good, and very timely question: what IS the best long term storage method for buds?


mason jar, and burp it once or twice a day


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> hairs no hairs still just as useless to me.


Thanks so much for all the detail you gave me! I know these kind of plants pretty well by now, the tricksters. I pointed out to Pie a while ago (her luck swung the other way though) that I have noticed a lot of very strange primordial flowers from Jo crosses. They look like a girl, then BAM! Balls. OR they look like a boy and the flower opens into a little leaf, that turns into a branch. But the plant ends up female. At least one (in the first pics) is still hanging in the balance IMO. You see those flowers that look like a ball with a 'fingernail' of leafiness at the tip? Those will end up as leaves. No guarantees on sex yet if that be the case, but the next few days might deliver a few surprises. Once you get to know the trickster primordials it just teaches a tiny bit more patience in waiting for sex to show.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks so much for all the detail you gave me! I know these kind of plants pretty well by now, the tricksters. I pointed out to Pie a while ago (her luck swung the other way though) that I have noticed a lot of very strange primordial flowers from Jo crosses. They look like a girl, then BAM! Balls. OR they look like a boy and the flower opens into a little leaf, that turns into a branch. But the plant ends up female. At least one (in the first pics) is still hanging in the balance IMO. You see those flowers that look like a ball with a 'fingernail' of leafiness at the tip? Those will end up as leaves. No guarantees on sex yet if that be the case, but the next few days might deliver a few surprises. Once you get to know the trickster primordials it just teaches a tiny bit more patience in waiting for sex to show.


It's almost as suspenseful as finding out the gender of your baby. When you find out you're pregnant you are usually 2 months along and you can't find out by ultrasound until you are 4mo +.

Even then if the baby keeps it's legs shut, or squirms too much, you are left in the dark.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper

Here were the three boys I threw out. 

 

Here are the two I kept.



Hoping the primordials show female!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

*Cherry Jo Reveg day 6

 *
Tons of healthy fans on both plants. Hoping for some action soon. 

I have too much free time on my hands and it causes me to forget how little time has passed. 

Any tips for repotting these behemoths into 7s? (after they reveg) Should I go tens?

Yes I have alot of fans.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's almost as suspenseful as finding out the gender of your baby. When you find out you're pregnant you are usually 2 months along and you can't find out by ultrasound until you are 4mo +.
> 
> Even then if the baby keeps it's legs shut, or squirms too much, you are left in the dark.


Lol yeah I know... we didn't even have these newfangled 3d scans. We had to go 'that blob MIGHT be an arm, whoops no that's your cervix, now THIS blob...'


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

One of my golden goat's is dying wtf I am not happy I went to look in on them and 3/4 are looking awesome and 1 out of 4 is bent over and dead, I think I went too rough on the transplant and she never fully recovered....live and learn.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

@Yodaweed 

Is it yellow/brown? If it's green still maybe it will bounce back?

Dang how rough is rough? 

Pictures?


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 19, 2015)

You would be more pissed if you had selected that bitch yourself from a bag of reg. Beans... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @Yodaweed
> 
> Is it yellow/brown? If it's green still maybe it will bounce back?
> 
> ...


Droopy , lots of yellow leafs, tops are still green so it might be able to be revived, plant was all fell over I put a plant support on it to hold it back up, I will get some pics later of her. I kinda made a mistake of growing these in grow bags then I transplanted into fabric pots but the grow bags were too tall for the fabric pots and I had to get rough with the roots just a bad idea in general I should have started in the fabric pots.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> You would be more pissed if you had selected that bitch yourself from a bag of reg. Beans...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah so true , it's not a big deal at all just reduces my harvest by 1 plant which sucks. I have a golden goat mother plant now so I can cut more clones off her whenever I want.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Cherry Jo Reveg day 6
> 
> View attachment 3375663 *
> Tons of healthy fans on both plants. Hoping for some action soon.
> ...


From my experience... as they start shooting again, new fresh roots grow out, but most of the old ones die and rot away. The best course I found is to re veg only until you can take a pass of clones. When the clones root, discard the revegged plant. Off to the compost we go. Her clones will make much better mothers than she will. Revegged plants donate cuts that seem to have 'regressed' in quality a lot of the time. It is merely because they are permanently stressed. The clones, however, will give you cuts every inch as good as the original mum, there will ne some changes, you are in the process of creating a new phenotype. Genotype is the set of possible expressions. Phenotype is the characteristics currently expressed. Each generation of mums will adapt a bit more, each mother gives slightly different cuts. If the mums stay in perfect health, you get a great pheno. If the mums suffer, you get degrading quality. Any degraded cut can be brought back by loving care over three generations: clone, make a mum off clone, repeat twice more...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well...
> 
> 8 of 9 crystal elegance...females
> Yo mama f2 6 of 8 females
> ...


Thats alot of females. 



Yodaweed said:


> Droopy , lots of yellow leafs, tops are still green so it might be able to be revived, plant was all fell over I put a plant support on it to hold it back up, I will get some pics later of her. I kinda made a mistake of growing these in grow bags then I transplanted into fabric pots but the grow bags were too tall for the fabric pots and I had to get rough with the roots just a bad idea in general I should have started in the fabric pots.


Ouch.

Yeah pushing down on her to get her to fit may of snapped a main root. She is prob scrambling to repair herself and didnt have enough root left to support all the breathing above.

I hope she recovers. Might have to wait to flower her till next go round if she does tho.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thats alot of females.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has flowers already I transplanted about 10 days ago and that's when they went 12/12 we're about to see how good golden goat is at recovering from root damage and IF it makes nanners during stress. My last golden goat grow she threw nanners in the last week of flower.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> From my experience... as they start shooting again, new fresh roots grow out, but most of the old ones die and rot away. The best course I found is to re veg only until you can take a pass of clones. When the clones root, discard the revegged plant. Off to the compost we go. Her clones will make much better mothers than she will. Revegged plants donate cuts that seem to have 'regressed' in quality a lot of the time. It is merely because they are permanently stressed. The clones, however, will give you cuts every inch as good as the original mum, there will ne some changes, you are in the process of creating a new phenotype. Genotype is the set of possible expressions. Phenotype is the characteristics currently expressed. Each generation of mums will adapt a bit more, each mother gives slightly different cuts. If the mums stay in perfect health, you get a great pheno. If the mums suffer, you get degrading quality. Any degraded cut can be brought back by loving care over three generations: clone, make a mum off clone, repeat twice more...


I will be taking some clones but only to ensure I have females for next run (in case I get all males).

I revegged twice before (different plants) and found it gave me an extra 20% at harvest time. I did pot up to 7 gallon container for those. 

I really don't want to take any time away from time I can spend testing for M4k. He's been good to me and I wanna be good back.

I wish I knew someone nearby that could hold cuts for me until I wanted them again. As I don't have the space or level of know how to keep moms. It really is quite frustrating at times. If I lived near @genuity or @Mad Hamish I would probably trust them to hold the cuts and noone else. 

I look at this way tho, it is a new adventure and experience each time. I am lucky to have access to fresh genetics that I know m4k has high expectations of.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I been using one of these...
> View attachment 3371397
> You can make one...


Do you only have to use one mister per bucket? What air pump did you use?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

I think I am going to cross my sinmint cookies male with all my females in an open pollination this summer than run the seeds this winter/fall. Are those F1 seeds? I don't know much about breeding but want to learn more, I have accidently made seeds before.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I think I am going to cross my sinmint cookies male with all my females in an open pollination this summer than run the seeds this winter/fall. Are those F1 seeds? I don't know much about breeding but want to learn more, I have accidently made seeds before.


Sounds good,but this is a GGG info thread....for GGG information.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you only have to use one mister per bucket? What air pump did you use?


it comes with a pump,it's just one mister....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

doesnt he have gage in that garden to pollinate? dont pollinHate....


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> doesnt he have gage in that garden to pollinate? dont pollinHate....


Why would he hit something he hates so much...?

If it's not GGG information,I'll trash it...keepin it clean.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sounds good,but this is a GGG info thread....for GGG information.


I will be pollinating my Daybreaker Pheno#3 with these crosses.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Why would he hit something he hates so much...?
> 
> If it's not GGG information,I'll trash it...keepin it clean.


just because it wasnt what he wanted doesnt mean its trash. dont worry itll be clean , i hate when my shit gets deleted!


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just because it wasnt what he wanted doesnt mean its trash. dont worry itll be clean , i hate when my shit gets deleted!


It didn't have the taste but like I said good vigor and large yields could be useful in a cross maybe? Delete my posts if you want I don't really care I was just trying to be social with you guys.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

A


Yodaweed said:


> I will be pollinating my Daybreaker Pheno#3 with these crosses.


again...sounds good..

Start a thread about it,I'll for sure follow...

But that's not GGG information,that's yodaweed information.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> A
> 
> again...sounds good..
> 
> ...


Alright sounds good, it would be information about daybreaker in crosses and how it breeds but it's cool I can keep the information to myself and see myself out of this thread thank you later.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 19, 2015)

dam that was fast lolz


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Alright sounds good, it would be information about daybreaker in crosses and how it breeds but it's cool I can keep the information to myself and see myself out of this thread thank you later.


It's not about you,it's about keepin the information in this thread GGG...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

that post wasnt even bad ?? free promotion by way of him breeding? guess not...


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that post wasnt even bad ?? free promotion by way of him breeding? guess not...


Start a thread,so people can follow the process.....get it?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sounds good,but this is a GGG info thread....for GGG information.





genuity said:


> it comes with a pump,it's just one mister....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> it comes with a pump,it's just one mister....


I'll


st0wandgrow said:


>


That was a response to me asking what cloner he uses because I want to clone my cherry Jo.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


>


One tester asking another tester about a cloner....

Funny you left out that post..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> One tester asking another tester about a cloner....
> 
> Funny you left out that post..


It was a joke. Lighten up. It's a weed forum.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Bottom line to a lot of us that bought GGG seeds is we were sold on an OG and given something else, in my opinion GGG has done a bait and switch, they said one thing and gave another. I won't be running their genetics anymore until they come clean about what genetics they are actually using to produce seeds.


*Bait and Switch *
_
the action (generally illegal) of advertising goods that are an apparent bargain, with the intention of substituting inferior or more expensive goods._

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=254106



> *Growth/Yield:* 82 days veg time from seeds sprouting with a flower time of 9-10 weeks, depending onphenotype. Vigorous rate of growth throughout veg and will feed quite heavy with a very high tolerance build up with nutrients/feeds. They responded great to topping with a good structure and branching in bloom and will veg out to trees perfect for lower plant number growers wanting huge mega yields!!. Unstopped they have been easy to manage and will even cope with gardens more suited to ‘SOG’ grows well too. Once flower is induced they will double their vegged to size (x2-3) or just over that. And will need added supports to hold up the extra heavy colas & buds these beauties produce. Pheno’s are also pretty stable too, only varying slightly in their heights and heaviness of aromas. *The dominant find is a heavy ‘Chem D’ leaner with huge, dense flowers and a very stinky fuel/citrus bite*. I did find a more stretchy pheno, that yields a little less and has more ‘OG’ like flower formations. This one was more earthy/fuel with stacked calyxes and both are very strong smelling throughout flowering. A super nutrient hog and a real solid producer of heavy yields.





> Daybreakers in bloom right now. Notice the sharp calyx structure. A trait of the DB. These are 2 excellent phenos. Such *jet fuel sour candy* smells. Very greasy.


Simple search guys...


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Bait and Switch *
> _the action (generally illegal) of advertising goods that are an apparent bargain, with the intention of substituting inferior or more expensive goods._
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=254106
> ...


You're so right...my dumbass must have been reading too fast cause I've never seen that til now...I just read 5 description from different venues that say the same thing "sweet jet fuel smell "


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No need for pic cus your word is one of the few I trust. Damn they putting out like that I def may have to get a couple would only need two for my area since they coverage is good


 I have a friend running a double ended with the Galaxy rf ballast all from growershouse .i can concur that it blows anything you put against it in a 4x4 hands down . The trichrome coverage and resin production followed by how much penetration , even small branches 3ft under the canopy will develop solid nugs . genuity knows . !!! The only thing I'll say is you better have the height to raise her up . She needs to be a min of 24inches off the canopy . It's still killing it at that height .


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's not about you,it's about keepin the information in this thread GGG...


keepin' it ggg


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

GSC x chem king #2
 
 

GSC x chem king #3
 
 

Both smell like baked goods....with a slight stink..


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

GSC x chem king#1


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Mendobreath x Jo#1..aka fuzzy


----------



## 2easy (Mar 19, 2015)

nice work there gen some beautiful flowers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> From my experience... as they start shooting again, new fresh roots grow out, but most of the old ones die and rot away. The best course I found is to re veg only until you can take a pass of clones. When the clones root, discard the revegged plant. Off to the compost we go. Her clones will make much better mothers than she will. Revegged plants donate cuts that seem to have 'regressed' in quality a lot of the time. It is merely because they are permanently stressed. The clones, however, will give you cuts every inch as good as the original mum, there will ne some changes, you are in the process of creating a new phenotype. Genotype is the set of possible expressions. Phenotype is the characteristics currently expressed. Each generation of mums will adapt a bit more, each mother gives slightly different cuts. If the mums stay in perfect health, you get a great pheno. If the mums suffer, you get degrading quality. Any degraded cut can be brought back by loving care over three generations: clone, make a mum off clone, repeat twice more...


For sure. 
I had a swiss miss plant in a guerilla corn field grow and something pollinated her, hermie or random hemp pollen floating around the midwest United states, but out of the seeds she gave me I found a pheno that grew slow and so I didn't clone it and when she flowered out she had an incredible orange flavor. I was able to reveg but the clones were slow like the mother and yielded bad the first batch and I thought it seemed like the second batch of clones were better than the first. Atlas, I lost the clones when I moved and none of my friends bothered to continue growing her.

But I also had a grape god killer pheno that was quite potent and had a wonderful taste. My method is cut a batch of clones, grow till they have cloneable branches and take clones from those vegging clones and so on... that way I don't need a mother. But the Grape god slowly degraded in quality of resin production. The flavor seemed to fade as well but was still great. I only quit running her because she became to couch lock and not nearly as potent as she once was.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> GSC x chem king#1
> View attachment 3376044 View attachment 3376047 View attachment 3376048


number 3 seems to be on the cookie side what her smell so far? number 2 look like a big yielder !!!!


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 20, 2015)

GrapeStomperOG 88 days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 20, 2015)

i have cut everything down but the best 2 females. I will start taking clones this weekend and hopefully have them in dirt in a week or 2.

I have a DIY cloner, h2o pump, PVC and a nozzle in the cap, 5-6 holes in the lid for rockwool. very very ghetto but its produced before....

and if i got the brunt of what MadHamish was saying, the 2 females that are going to donate clones, these will be trashed once the clones are good and into veg.....right?

Hands down the best thread for information, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i have cut everything down but the best 2 females. I will start taking clones this weekend and hopefully have them in dirt in a week or 2.
> 
> I have a DIY cloner, h2o pump, PVC and a nozzle in the cap, 5-6 holes in the lid for rockwool. very very ghetto but its produced before....
> 
> ...


 It is awesome sharing info with excited people. Gets everybody all stoked. Your mothers will be fine even if you pit them back in to veg now bro, it is only on occasion that revegging a mother that HAS FINISHED FLOWERING yields less than perfect results, so all my comments were relative to that one crucial factor. Matter of fact, those seed plants will make clones that flower faster than most, because they will have the flowering hormone in their tissue already just like the mothers. Can rely on shaving seven to twelve days off flower time about. Keep the seed mothers, and one clone each as backup.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2015)

You just gotta be super careful watering the girls in the first two weeks. They don't use much as they aren't really growing for 7-10 days.

I gave my girls veg nutes 4 days ago and will prob give them plain water today ir tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2015)

Those orange pistilsT


genuity said:


> GSC x chem king #2
> View attachment 3376014
> View attachment 3376019
> 
> ...


Those orange pistils are so pretty.

I love the colors cannabis can produce.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> GSC x chem king #2
> View attachment 3376014
> View attachment 3376019
> 
> ...


Damn look at the way #2 is stacking like a mofo!!!  I remember somebody else grew this cross and they said they had small nugs but the smoke was good. Looks like all three of those phenos are gonna yield ok and #2 is a beast!!!!


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 21, 2015)

GGG would be better served if this thread disappeared. I've clicked in like 10+ times and read 10+ pages and mostly see a bunch of idiots spewing BS at each other and talking about non-GGG stuff. I have no idea what strains of theirs are worth a damn, and that is with putting in the effort to read 10+ pages. How about you post actual reviews and comments about strains or you GTFO? I'm curious about GGG, but fuck this stupid thread.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2015)

damn bro chillax and smoke one this is what is all about, I kinda feel u a little bit about the side talking but this is the net, u will just have to get high and read you never know in all that side talk u might learn something completely uninspected


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> GGG would be better served if this thread disappeared. I've clicked in like 10+ times and read 10+ pages and mostly see a bunch of idiots spewing BS at each other and talking about non-GGG stuff. I have no idea what strains of theirs are worth a damn, and that is with putting in the effort to read 10+ pages. How about you post actual reviews and comments about strains or you GTFO? I'm curious about GGG, but fuck this stupid thread.


Best way to find out about strains would be to ask. Some of the regulars in this threadhave grown damn near every GGG strain.

I have had people msg me about aloha grape stomper.

Another way would be to use the search function and pick the option to search this thread only.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 21, 2015)

All you have to do is ask. 
I've asked a couple question on here, and got replied quick!
There's plenty of info in GGG forum.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm looking for multple people debating what the best strains are from GGG. That is exactly what I would expect and what the purpose of this thread appears to be, however it's being hijacked and not moderated to keep it on track. I've got enough seeds, but am always interested, so I check in on the popular threads here, this one is very popular, along with Bodhi and both are a clusterfuck once you click in, no useful posts in any recent history. If the strains aren't good enough to talk about, I don't think I will bother trying them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I'm looking for multple people debating what the best strains are from GGG. That is exactly what I would expect and what the purpose of this thread appears to be, however it's being hijacked and not moderated to keep it on track. I've got enough seeds, but am always interested, so I check in on the popular threads here, this one is very popular, along with Bodhi and both are a clusterfuck once you click in, no useful posts in any recent history. If the strains aren't good enough to talk about, I don't think I will bother trying them.


In only the last two pages, four different types are being shown. Over the course of this thread, I have shown what, thirteen types at least. Matter of fact StOw felt I was posting too many pics all over the show. As to this thread and the Bodhi thread getting a little 'interesting' at times, well hey, welcome to the internet, and please never look up threads on Cali Connection, TGA, Greenhouse, Nirvana... And please stay away from any social media currently used by the 18 to 35 year old demographic. You might get offended.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2015)

I repeat, this is not an official Gage run thread. It is a bunch of testers and interested customers hanging out as befits a forum. It cannot be expected to be moderated to show the company in best light, as Gage are in no way involved with site sponsorship. I can change the name of the thread perhaps. Votes on that idea?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

You wont find what you are looking for on any forum.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> In only the last two pages, four different types are being shown. Over the course of this thread, I have shown what, thirteen types at least. Matter of fact StOw felt I was posting too many pics all over the show. As to this thread and the Bodhi thread getting a little 'interesting' at times, well hey, welcome to the internet, and please never look up threads on Cali Connection, TGA, Greenhouse, Nirvana... And please stay away from any social media currently used by the 18 to 35 year old demographic. You might get offended.


Lol, at least there isn't an intended subject on social media, but there is no way I could read though all the worthless BS people post on facebook without wanting to blow a hole in my head.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I'm looking for multple people debating what the best strains are from GGG. That is exactly what I would expect and what the purpose of this thread appears to be, however it's being hijacked and not moderated to keep it on track. I've got enough seeds, but am always interested, so I check in on the popular threads here, this one is very popular, along with Bodhi and both are a clusterfuck once you click in, no useful posts in any recent history. If the strains aren't good enough to talk about, I don't think I will bother trying them.


go to the ggg forum. watch out for unfinished test threads theyre everywhere....


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I repeat, this is not an official Gage run thread. It is a bunch of testers and interested customers hanging out as befits a forum. It cannot be expected to be moderated to show the company in best light, as Gage are in no way involved with site sponsorship. I can change the name of the thread perhaps. Votes on that idea?


Move to different sub-forum if it's not about reviews/strain discussion.

Looks like this thread should just be in general marijuana growing sub-forum.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 21, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> Move to different sub-forum if it's not about reviews/strain discussion.
> 
> Looks like this thread should just be in general marijuana growing sub-forum.


This is what happens whn you close the 38% thread!
In all seriousness though there is plenty of discussion in this thread. They arent going to hit on every ggg strain because there seem to be a lot. But the amount of pics I see posted of test plants and other strains is enough to keep coming back to this thread. Also learned a little about bokashi this week cus of this thread so theres that.

Maybe try steering the convo in the direction you would like to see instead of contributing to the problem, because in the grand scheme of things you derailed the thread by talking about how derailed it is lol.

So what would you like to see the topic be? I myself am interested to know if anyone close to ggg knows how much breeding they plan to do with the grateful breath male because originally looked at baby breath but grateful seemed like the better choice being the dad of bb. Maybe @m4k will stop back in to drop some knowledge.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes,more work will be done with greatfulbreath male...


Popping seeds tonight..

Mendobreath#2 x mendodawg 
Foo fighters (forum x grape stomper/AWW)
Fortune teller(forum x Joseph)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2015)

when first chat rooms came out, we would sit in there for a few minutes and see hwat was going on, catch some of a conversation..and then....


I LIKE CELERY

and talked about Celery until it became the topic of conversation.'

Ask your question or like FP said, use the search feature, thats how i found this thread...you wont find another with the testers and growers available to answer the most mundane question.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> when first chat rooms came out, we would sit in there for a few minutes and see hwat was going on, catch some of a conversation..and then....
> 
> 
> I LIKE CELERY
> ...


LMFAO... I used to have competitions with a mate to see who could get kicked out of IRC rooms the quickest. He holds the record with 2.8 seconds.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2015)

those were the days, lol. 28k blazing fast. Paid $1500 US for a 386mb something, lol.

so here is Bokashi Gage before






9 days after bokaski






9 days and she is flat and green and bushy asallgetout.

so thinking slowly, of the 3 mothers posted here in the last 2-3 pages, besides being all top shelf, what are some of the characteristics in the different phenos?

I recently began chatting with an old japanese friend again and the language is coming back but going back to english from japanese has me kinda feeling like pudding in the brain area. It shouldnt be this hard, lol...i'm only 44


----------



## 2easy (Mar 21, 2015)

sorry i know this is a little off topic but i think it was gen or maybe someone else looking at the powerveg t5's
a good reliable friend of mine just got his up and running and his review is not great. he tests all his new light swith par meters and all the rest and here were his results

"Regarding these new "PowerVeg" T5ho from Eye Hortilux I have to say so far, not so good. I've shot a few pics but they're kinda pointless so y'all will just have to take my word for it.

1st the all important PAR test. This was done with the meter in the same spot with the fixture hung at the same height which was about 18" above the meter. The higher the number recorded the better the light:

AgroBrite: 647
PowerVeg: 340

True power draw at the outlet per 4 lamps ****:
AgroBrite: 330 watts
PowerVeg: 311 watts

Operating temp:
AgroBrite: 127*f
PowerVeg: 111*f

UV:
AgroBrite: 1
PowerVeg: 1

The eyeball test. Looking at each lamp at operating temp, which is brighter? I should have done a lux or lumens test here but my lux meter battery is dead so I had to eyeball it:

Agrobrite is significantly brighter. PowerVeg is more blue in color output


Plant reaction notes:
When using the Agrobrites that came with my 4' 8 lamp Envirogrow fixture the seedlings were two days into an aggressive growth pattern. When I changed lamps to PowerVeg that growth slowed to a crawl for the 3 days I've had them in. Today the PowerVeg were removed and the AgroBrites were put back in there.

Final Opinion: Bad buy especially since the PowerVeg cost 2x more than other T5HO lamps. I will not buy more and I cannot recommend them to other growers. As it stands now I'm going to inquire about sending them back for a refund."


----------



## 2easy (Mar 21, 2015)

also Headwrecker x Grapestomper/Aloha White Widow
@ 4 weeks first day of 12/12 without any topping or training



no1 suspected male



no2 suspected male



no3 suspected female

http:
//i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r725/douchecanoe420/20150322_150944_zpsvyf1oyw1.jpg



no4 suspected female


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2015)

What would be the difference in GGG's aloha stomper and Hazeman's white grapes. Both are stomper times ahola white widow, with the exception of twice the price for GGG. I've seen descent hazeman white grapes grows but don't recall seeing the GGG Aloha S. Seems that these cats used the same genetics on a few strains/lineages.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 22, 2015)

I would like to know more as well. Im pretty sure that keyplay and hazeman are either buds or at the very least move in the same circles. I have read keyplay and m4k talking about trying concentrates and edibles of hazemans before so who knows if they are sharing genetics or whatever?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2015)

Same here, been asked about it a few times but I know nothing about Hazeman...


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

They shared genetics with hazemans....

And they found the male out of a pack of hazemans seeds


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> How about you post actual reviews and comments about strains or you GTFO?


You read 10 pages? That must have taken days.........


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What would be the difference in GGG's aloha stomper and Hazeman's white grapes. Both are stomper times ahola white widow, with the exception of twice the price for GGG. I've seen descent hazeman white grapes grows but don't recall seeing the GGG Aloha S. Seems that these cats used the same genetics on a few strains/lineages.


@Flaming Pie has lots of pics of aloha grapes

 
Pheno I'm still running...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> They shared genetics with hazemans....
> 
> And they found the male out of a pack of hazemans seeds





thenotsoesoteric said:


> What would be the difference in GGG's aloha stomper and Hazeman's white grapes. Both are stomper times ahola white widow, with the exception of twice the price for GGG. I've seen descent hazeman white grapes grows but don't recall seeing the GGG Aloha S. Seems that these cats used the same genetics on a few strains/lineages.


The difference between GGG Aloha GrapeStomper and Hazman White Grapes is the mothers. Aloha GrapeStomper= GrapeStomper x GS/AWW. White Grapes=Aloha White Widow x GS/AWW. GGG is GrapeStomper BX Hazeman is Aloha White Widow BX

Just like Gen said they share genetics. Just like good people in the community do. How you think Hazeman got GrapeStomper to use in his crosses? You not gonna hear no complaints about using a male from a line thats not theres over here. Only worried about passing good genetics and making them available to the community


----------



## 2easy (Mar 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> @Flaming Pie has lots of pics of aloha grapes
> 
> View attachment 3377685
> Pheno I'm still running...


shit gen i think you just sold me a pack of aloha grapestomper


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

2easy said:


> shit gen i think you just sold me a pack of aloha grapestomper


Gen sells me on everything he grows!!! Anyone looking for GrapeStomper BX this is it


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

2easy said:


> shit gen i think you just sold me a pack of aloha grapestomper


Wait till you see what pie did.....she made me not want to show my lil bud aloha grapes....
They are strong and flavorful,she will stay in the room.....


----------



## 2easy (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah i saw pies hers are stacked. still though that photo of yours is mouth watering


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The difference between GGG Aloha GrapeStomper and Hazman White Grapes is the mothers. Aloha GrapeStomper= GrapeStomper x GS/AWW. White Grapes=Aloha White Widow x GS/AWW. GGG is GrapeStomper BX Hazeman is Aloha White Widow BX
> 
> Just like Gen said they share genetics. Just like good people in the community do. How you think Hazeman got GrapeStomper to use in his crosses? You not gonna hear no complaints about using a male from a line thats not theres over here. Only worried about passing good genetics and making them available to the community


where the hell did the rep button go?! Well spotted there mate. This makes them two completely different types. It is awesome how two breeders can work together THIS closely with zero politics. I must throw some money at Hazeman beans.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

2easy said:


> yeah i saw pies hers are stacked. still though that photo of yours is mouth watering


You got a good eye....this gal smells of chocolate,as she sits on the dry rack...but when touched,she gives off a burst of artificial grapes smells...lovely whiffs if goodness.


akhiymjames said:


> The difference between GGG Aloha GrapeStomper and Hazman White Grapes is the mothers. Aloha GrapeStomper= GrapeStomper x GS/AWW. White Grapes=Aloha White Widow x GS/AWW. GGG is GrapeStomper BX Hazeman is Aloha White Widow BX
> 
> Just like Gen said they share genetics. Just like good people in the community do. How you think Hazeman got GrapeStomper to use in his crosses? You not gonna hear no complaints about using a male from a line thats not theres over here. Only worried about passing good genetics and making them available to the community


A man with a fine eye for detail.....you rock @akhiymjames


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

Platinum bubba x jo...aka mountain gorilla 
 
On the right,...
 
Kashi...bed..
 
Mix,for GGG plants..

Have a delightful Sunday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

I wonder how well bokashi would do with Promix, EWC and maxigrow nutes.

Here's the harvest shots of Aloha Grape Stomper. Solid Harvest of potent bud.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

Revegging Cherry Jo #1 & #2

 

Aloha Grape Stomper topped for 8


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Revegging Cherry Jo #1 & #2
> 
> View attachment 3377873
> 
> Aloha Grape Stomper topped for 8View attachment 3377874


You leave a lot more on then I do  Love the colours. And the pots Where do you get those?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> You leave a lot more on then I do  Love the colours. And the pots Where do you get those?


I know the more leaves and bud I leave the faster it will reveg. Plus that is only 7g worth all together. Maybe.

The pots I get from my local grow store. I believe they are called root/air routing pots. I like them cus they are sturdy and you can't knock them over. 

I have seen similar ones called hercules pots.

They are molded plastic, so I like to cut out the film around holes at the bottom. Drain very well. First couple waterings you have to be careful how fast you water. It helps to wet the soil more before putting it in the pot.

I also drilled extra holes in my home depot 1 gallon pots.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2015)

NIce work Gen. and Flaming Pie. Pie's stomper looks very similar to the pictures of hazeman's. 

It just sucks that I could either get two packs of hazeman or just one lonely pack of GGG. Looks like I'll keep waiting to try GGG but I doubt his prices will ever come down. I wouldn't mind snagging some grape stomper bx but that shit sells out to fast for me to bother with trying to stay on top of seed drops.

Cheer and thanks for the replies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> NIce work Gen. and Flaming Pie. Pie's stomper looks very similar to the pictures of hazeman's.
> 
> It just sucks that I could either get two packs of hazeman or just one lonely pack of GGG. Looks like I'll keep waiting to try GGG but I doubt his prices will ever come down. I wouldn't mind snagging some grape stomper bx but that shit sells out to fast for me to bother with trying to stay on top of seed drops.
> 
> Cheer and thanks for the replies.


Go for the Hazeman and get two crosses that has GGG gear in them that way you can experience both until you can get a pack off GGG. Tbh I would get GGG cus it seems like Hazeman gear is more widely available than GGG especially with the more limited strains. My only beef with GGG is price and too limited stock on certain strains but quality can't be massed produced always


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Go for the Hazeman and get two crosses that has GGG gear in them that way you can experience both until you can get a pack off GGG. Tbh I would get GGG cus it seems like Hazeman gear is more widely available than GGG especially with the more limited strains. My only beef with GGG is price and too limited stock on certain strains but quality can't be massed produced always


I totally get where you're coming from, but everything I'm interested in from GGG is out of stock and doubtful if it will be re-released and I don't like that. But if I find a good deal or a promo for GGG, I'll throw down the duckies to score some.

I feel the "limited releases" are jus marketing ploys to drive up demand. I mean if I can use a tiny amount of pollen and get 1000+ beans off sides branches of 3 mid size indoor plants, then I'm sure a breeder with a warehouse and huge males and female bushes can score 100,000 plus beans per run no problem.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I totally get where you're coming from, but everything I'm interested in from GGG is out of stock and doubtful if it will be re-released and I don't like that. But if I find a good deal or a promo for GGG, I'll throw down the duckies to score some.
> 
> I feel the "limited releases" are jus marketing ploys to drive up demand. I mean if I can use a tiny amount of pollen and get 1000+ beans off sides branches of 3 mid size indoor plants, then I'm sure a breeder with a warehouse and huge males and female bushes can score 100,000 plus beans per run no problem.


The Greenpool has GGG gear in stock and lots of the newer releases too. Hope that you find what your looking for over there as they have pretty much all the new and semi-new stuff in stock. Just put in order for a few strains that have been out of stock everywhere else


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2015)

That's one thing both Bodhi and Gage have in common... you snooze, you lose. Unfortunately these guys do not have warehouses, and they run tests and supply dispensaries and are limited by the law etc etc etc. Boutique genetics. For mass produced, we have the Dutch.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 22, 2015)

View attachment 3377818
Kashi...bed..
now that's a Santa's Beard

got a question everybody, what kind of cameras are you guys using? thinking about getting a new one


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> View attachment 3377818
> Kashi...bed..
> now that's a Santa's Beard
> 
> got a question everybody, what kind of cameras are you guys using? thinking about getting a new one


Simple canno rebel t3
With a few different lens kits


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's one thing both Bodhi and Gage have in common... you snooze, you lose. *Unfortunately these guys do not have warehouses, and they run tests and supply dispensaries and are limited by the law etc etc etc*. Boutique genetics. For mass produced, we have the Dutch.


That's kind of what I was getting at. If they're limited by factors like this, then when have 50 strains in your stable and why make beans that will never be offered again. Just have two good plants and cross them and then let them go after people have grown a curiosity towards them? I mean it makes sense, dollars and cents. lol.

Again, I'm not trying to besmirch either's fine name, just a pet peeve I have with the current seed market. But the market reflects demand and these cats are doing it so they know a lot more than me in this regard. 

Sorry, I'll digress no further. I do plan on picking up some gear from both bodhi and GGG in the next month or so when I pick up some beans for 4/20.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's kind of what I was getting at. If they're limited by factors like this, then when have 50 strains in your stable and why make beans that will never be offered again. Just have two good plants and cross them and then let them go after people have grown a curiosity towards them? I mean it makes sense, dollars and cents. lol.
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to besmirch either's fine name, just a pet peeve I have with the current seed market. But the market reflects demand and these cats are doing it so they know a lot more than me in this regard.
> 
> Sorry, I'll digress no further. I do plan on picking up some gear from both bodhi and GGG in the next month or so when I pick up some beans for 4/20.





Mad Hamish said:


> That's one thing both Bodhi and Gage have in common... you snooze, you lose. Unfortunately these guys do not have warehouses, and they run tests and supply dispensaries and are limited by the law etc etc etc. Boutique genetics. For mass produced, we have the Dutch.


Yea I understand where you coming from and I hate it too but the thing with cannabis everyone is trying to create the next best thing so some crosses get moved on very quick while some will stay around longer. Plus I think with some breeders like GGG if it doesn't meet specific standards they move on too. 

Hamish I can say this about Bodhi his strains are restocked a lot more than GGG. You have a better chance of getting something from him than GGG


----------



## 2easy (Mar 22, 2015)

@Flaming Pie do you mainline those girls or just top a few times, i need to know your secret your girls are always super stacked


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

2easy said:


> @Flaming Pie do you mainline those girls or just top a few times, i need to know your secret your girls are always super stacked


From what I see in her pics is she lollipops and removes the small shoots so all the energy is focused up top but I'm very interested to know whats her secret too. Looks like she also uses the whole read of light and I don't think her light is air cooled either so that may be why her buds are nice and chunky. I've seen some great stuff done with bare bulbs


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 22, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> got a question everybody, what kind of cameras are you guys using? thinking about getting a new one


Nikon d3100 and i use Picasa to do editing
here is my pic thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/nikon-d3100-by-joc.661112/


----------



## 2easy (Mar 22, 2015)

i used to be all about air cooled hoods but i have to say i much prefer the papillion style reflector im using now. i dont know if i could go back


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone know anything about GGG "White Buzz" ? It is on sale right now at NGR and it sounds somewhat interesting but would like to know if anyone has grown it out yet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From what I see in her pics is she lollipops and removes the small shoots so all the energy is focused up top but I'm very interested to know whats her secret too. Looks like she also uses the whole read of light and I don't think her light is air cooled either so that may be why her buds are nice and chunky. I've seen some great stuff done with bare bulbs





2easy said:


> @Flaming Pie do you mainline those girls or just top a few times, i need to know your secret your girls are always super stacked


I mainline for 8 and then snip all secondary growth until 2 weeks into flower. I snip it off as soon as it is big enough to snip. I only do the day of or next after watering.

It makes it so the buds are very similar in size and density. Makes it easier to dry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

It's better to snip a little at a time and after watering as it results in the least amount of stress for the plant.

I am considering snipping right before lights out as that did great for topping.

I think because the plants aren't photosynthesizing they can focus all their energy on healing themselves.

A potassium bicarbonate spay for protection too.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's better to snip a little at a time and after watering as it results in the least amount of stress for the plant.
> 
> I am considering snipping right before lights out as that did great for topping.
> 
> ...


Interesting my dear watson, very interesting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I mainline for 8 and then snip all secondary growth until 2 weeks into flower. I snip it off as soon as it is big enough to snip. I only do the day of or next after watering.
> 
> It makes it so the buds are very similar in size and density. Makes it easier to dry.


Have you done a yield comparison on strains that you didn't defoil? Would be interesting to know your results. Def not trying to start that debate here just wanna know peoples experiences. Trying this on my plants to see how I like the results.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I mainline for 8 and then snip all secondary growth until 2 weeks into flower. I snip it off as soon as it is big enough to snip. I only do the day of or next after watering.
> 
> It makes it so the buds are very similar in size and density. Makes it easier to dry.


i see this in my future for sure. is it much harder to mainline clones or do you mainly go from seed?


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Anyone know anything about GGG "White Buzz" ? It is on sale right now at NGR and it sounds somewhat interesting but would like to know if anyone has grown it out yet.



Shit grow,but all the plants gave me...what I call ol'school pot..
For me,it was like a very,very good bag of regs,from the 90's

Got lots of requests for it,over the mindscape at the time...

Nope...this was 5k og / AWW jr x jo

Not sure if this one made it out.
My bad

Posted by m4k
Sounds to me like the Z pheno of the 5K OG AWW selection is the breeding champ. Had hopes for the JR. We'll be putting emphasis on the Z, it smells like pure heaven, buds caked with frost and terpenes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's kind of what I was getting at. If they're limited by factors like this, then when have 50 strains in your stable and why make beans that will never be offered again. Just have two good plants and cross them and then let them go after people have grown a curiosity towards them? I mean it makes sense, dollars and cents. lol.
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to besmirch either's fine name, just a pet peeve I have with the current seed market. But the market reflects demand and these cats are doing it so they know a lot more than me in this regard.
> 
> Sorry, I'll digress no further. I do plan on picking up some gear from both bodhi and GGG in the next month or so when I pick up some beans for 4/20.


I guess it is a choice, keep the popular lines kickin' or keep exploring... I agree since guys like Bodhi, Gage, Loompa and other good boutique producers hit the scene, every little random and his cousin are creating 'seed banks' and are becoming 'breeders' so yes a lot of the time it will be very annoying to run in to 'once off' genetics that are hard to research and get info on. But these cats DELIVER. Gage are getting into making more beans tho, didn't take long for more Golden Gage and Giant Steps to be around, Cornerstone never goes missing and they called it that for a reason. If there is a particular pack you want that is not available you can always fish for a trade or F2's around here, odds are you miiiight come right


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

I have had m4k inform me they arena little overwhelmed with Gage's success at times. They never saw it going as big as it is and I think that makes them stretch themselves a little thin right now. Whatever their next move I am here and ready.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2015)

2easy said:


> i see this in my future for sure. is it much harder to mainline clones or do you mainly go from seed?


I mainly do it from seed, a little LST can even out the branches on a clone.

It also adds about a week of veg time I believe.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2015)

I see a whole lot of strains but not a lot that are available. 

Any strain suggestions based on what Choice has in stock? I don't like Haze strains.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I see a whole lot of strains but not a lot that are available.
> 
> Any strain suggestions based on what Choice has in stock? I don't like Haze strains.


Blue in Green, Giant Steps....


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Blue in Green, Giant Steps....


So do these guys primarily breed for Sativa dominant hybrids? I see a lot of descriptions talking about energetic/creative effects and a lot of crosses with Sativa dom strains.

Most of their stuff that is sparking my interest is out of stock and will probably never be released again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So do these guys primarily breed for Sativa dominant hybrids? I see a lot of descriptions talking about energetic/creative effects and a lot of crosses with Sativa dom strains.
> 
> Most of their stuff that is sparking my interest is out of stock and will probably never be released again.


Well that is true. But Giant Steps is a very good half way, and Golden Gage is that classic cranial compression 'headband' effect. Not strictly Satty IMO, just not lethargic. However with low tolerance both will knock you down no hassle with a toke too many. Golden Gage has an EPIC high mate. Super social, gives people the giggles haven't seen that in ages.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So do these guys primarily breed for Sativa dominant hybrids? I see a lot of descriptions talking about energetic/creative effects and a lot of crosses with Sativa dom strains.
> 
> Most of their stuff that is sparking my interest is out of stock and will probably never be released again.


What are you looking for bro? The Greenpool has a lot of strains in stock that prolly won't ever be restocked again at lots of places.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What are you looking for bro? The Greenpool has a lot of strains in stock that prolly won't ever be restocked again at lots of places.


Mendobreath, Blackcherry Pie, Tsunami, OB Ripper, Starlet Kush and Burgundy all look like something I'd be interested in growing. I saw your post about Greenpool earlier, I just need to make an account and check it out. 

All Blues, Healing Fields and Hamish suggestion of Giant Steps are the strains in stock that I'm currently looking at.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2015)

I checked out Greenpool and was able to find Tsunami, Starlet Kush and Blanco Berry Kush which is a Blackberry Pie cross.

Blanco Berry sounds amazing, I love me a Bubba Kush cross. Coffee and berries? Sign me up!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

That's a badass selection... sounds like you are about ready to Free The Frost


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2015)

anyone ran the abusive og x grapestomper og testers?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone ran the abusive og x grapestomper og testers?


damn, that sounds bomb as fuck.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2015)

Updated seed popping list:

Foo fighters
Mendobreath x mendodawg 

Sssdh x mendo montage
Lemon G x white shark mandala
Cheese x blackberry pie
Raspberry montage x blackberry pie


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> damn, that sounds bomb as fuck.


it does! but alas i cant get help lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Updated seed popping list:
> 
> Foo fighters
> Mendobreath x mendodawg
> ...


 
Raspberry montage x black berry pie on the right. Some plump seeds!

Really excited to try these blackberry pie crosses.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 23, 2015)

very nice!! those sound delicious


----------



## 2easy (Mar 23, 2015)

yeah those 2 crosses do sound amazing


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> it does! but alas i cant get help lol


Bro you know there are only what 4 GGG testers that post here so we not gonna get to see or get info on a lot of the testers that are being ran. I'm sure most of the ones on IG are running a lot of the new testers we would like to know about


----------



## 2easy (Mar 24, 2015)

I wouldnt even count me asxa tester anymore. I will finish out this test then its time for me to explore strains of my own choosing.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 24, 2015)

I just placed an order for a pack of Starlet Kush. I was going to go with Blanco Berry Kush but the description of Starlet Kush sounds more like what I want effect wise.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2015)

2easy said:


> I wouldnt even count me asxa tester anymore. I will finish out this test then its time for me to explore strains of my own choosing.


Lol you still are tho and good one at it. Hell you could test and still explore strains of your choosing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

It would be nice to know the instagram or hashtag of the testers. Or at least repost the pics on here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I just placed an order for a pack of Starlet Kush. I was going to go with Blanco Berry Kush but the description of Starlet Kush sounds more like what I want effect wise.


Test for Starlet Kush starts on page four of this thread... prepare to be insanely happy with your choice mate. Also some phenomenal info on organic growing. http://rollitup.org/t/total-noob-using-teas-and-i-am-a-believer.676040/page-4


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It would be nice to know the instagram or hashtag of the testers. Or at least repost the pics on here.


Just @madhamish ... I haven't posted there since my phone gave in, waiting for contract to run out then I will get another nice one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just @madhamish ... I haven't posted there since my phone gave in, waiting for contract to run out then I will get another nice one.


What are you running right now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

I just realized that gage green uses @ "name" to mention the tester/grower if their pics...

I feel like a dum dum.

following hhoc now. He grows some pretty girls.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are you running right now?


High Flyer (Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby), Cherry AK x Jo and PKOG x GSOG. The former is blowing my mind far as size goes, I will try get some pics. Had to tie her up to the tent pole stakes were not enough and still she is flopped over lol. The PKOG x GSOG is as funky as they come. Kgp should run these and chime in with an opinion. Nothing sweet, just a rude nail varnish and spice badassness. Small pine cone buds, frost for daaaaaaaays. Looks like more than one keeper will be competing for the space.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just realized that gage green uses @ "name" to mention the tester/grower if their pics...
> 
> I feel like a dum dum.
> 
> following hhoc now. He grows some pretty girls.


Hahaha...

He is a beast..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

Also check out @Thisisthatoneguy for some incredible farming, @AlohaGrown @richygannon also bring the fire but more on a scale that doesn't intimidate lol...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

I just took a peek at my revegging girls. They are not happy with the plain water feed I gave them.

They are BEGGING for more nitrogen.

What baby wants baby gets.

.5 tsp per gallon maxigrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> High Flyer (Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby), Cherry AK x Jo and PKOG x GSOG. The former is blowing my mind far as size goes, I will try get some pics. Had to tie her up to the tent pole stakes were not enough and still she is flopped over lol. The PKOG x GSOG is as funky as they come. Kgp should run these and chime in with an opinion. Nothing sweet, just a rude nail varnish and spice badassness. Small pine cone buds, frost for daaaaaaaays. Looks like more than one keeper will be competing for the space.


Yes please. This thread needs more pics!


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Also check out @Thisisthatoneguy for some incredible farming, @AlohaGrown @richygannon also bring the fire but more on a scale that doesn't intimidate lol...


And @mrspliffofcannabis


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you know there are only what 4 GGG testers that post here so we not gonna get to see or get info on a lot of the testers that are being ran. I'm sure most of the ones on IG are running a lot of the new testers we would like to know about


my bad lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is what I was talking about with the Cherry AK x Jo... Every branch there is held up by something loooool... Letting her flop out a bit going to make some huge colas. Apologies for the washed out pic but yeah...












I will try get some in focus pics of the rest tomorrow didn't manage too many good ones...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 24, 2015)

Bokashi Golden Gage @Madhamish





those are water droplets on the leaves if they look white
I on twitta with joc.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol you still are tho and good one at it. Hell you could test and still explore strains of your choosing


simply havnt got the room. i cant let mthings get out of hand again. need to keep it small and manageable until things settle down in my life


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here is what I was talking about with the Cherry AK x Jo... Every branch there is held up by something loooool... Letting her flop out a bit going to make some huge colas. Apologies for the washed out pic but yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick get some bamboo stakes stat!


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2015)

Blackberry kush x gsog 1&2

26 days in 12\12 

So far,so good...no early balls,nice stank fruit smells...good frost production..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quick get some bamboo stakes stat!


LOL too late, too laaaaaate muahahahahhaa. I ammpurposefully letting her flop to the side each branch is held in place perfectly getting light to even the teeniest popcorn. I also grow all my Headwreckers the same way, especially cornerstone ends up super yielding like this... I have a scary pic of Cornerstone somewhere this huge bush with upside down buds...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

Tons of wire lmao...


----------



## 2easy (Mar 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL too late, too laaaaaate muahahahahhaa. I ammpurposefully letting her flop to the side each branch is held in place perfectly getting light to even the teeniest popcorn. I also grow all my Headwreckers the same way, especially cornerstone ends up super yielding like this... I have a scary pic of Cornerstone somewhere this huge bush with upside down buds...


i would very much like to see that pic. i have a pack of cornerstone im dying to grow, i have high hopes for these Headwrecker x gs/aww as well. really nice looking plants so far


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> i would very much like to see that pic. i have a pack of cornerstone im dying to grow, i have high hopes for these Headwrecker x gs/aww as well. really nice looking plants so far


Let me try get it off IG quickly...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

Best I can do with that poc is to tag you on IG it won't let me download it and I have no copy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Tons of wire lmao...


I'm too short for that. My tent is 6.5 ft tall and I'm a wee 5'2"


----------



## kgp (Mar 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Best I can do with that poc is to tag you on IG it won't let me download it and I have no copy.


Take a screen shot.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

or use the windows snipping tool. do a windows search for it on windows vista+


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

The buds,are wrapping around the bamboo...hahaha

GSC x chem king.....aka.ugly duckling 
 

GSC x chem king......aka..bae 
 


I like'em short'N thick....plants that is.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Gen. So pretty that bae. 

Your stalks are always so thick and healthy looking, how you do this?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

kgp said:


> Take a screen shot.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 25, 2015)

got one firestomper above the soil .
stoked on this plant . HUGE leaves very robust but squat


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn Gen. So pretty that bae.
> 
> Your stalks are always so thick and healthy looking, how you do this?


I'd venture its the Cmh coupled with organic soil.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> got one firestomper above the soil .
> stoked on this plant . HUGE leaves very robust but squat


Fire stomper? Is that a fire og x grapestomper?



Here's some info I dug up on Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie.



> Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie
> 
> (Raspberry Bubba x Mendo Montage)x(Blackberry widow x Crystal Locomotive)
> 
> ...


Just some info I compiled. I had saved links to pictures of the crosses involved, but the gage forums are down currently. I should of saved them to my computer. 

7.5 weeks to 9.5 weeks I'd estimate. Potential for a wide range of flavors and colors.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think it is a Gage creation.. I have no idea why everything is being underlined but I am rolling with it. Because that's how I RollItUp I guess, muahahahaha... There is a fella around breeding with a GS male of his own making apparently its all fire...


----------



## 2easy (Mar 25, 2015)

Gage forums are back up I was over there posting last night.i have been having trouble getting over there but goggling cornerstone grows I followed a link and it got me there. Everything was running fine. Even had a pm from m4k


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2015)

is it the same web address? I tried earlier today and no bueno.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2015)

Bokashi Golden has turned. I swear it wasnt like this yesterday, went to water the clones and moved the pot and it was lite, so i was gonna do more bondage to get the center more light and was hit with a skunk smell like it was outside the window. opened her up to look and SNAP, fuckn nuts.
















short and thick (how i like my wives). I am letting it go and if it hits the other 2 females, so be it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Bokashi Golden has turned. I swear it wasnt like this yesterday, went to water the clones and moved the pot and it was lite, so i was gonna do more bondage to get the center more light and was hit with a skunk smell like it was outside the window. opened her up to look and SNAP, fuckn nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you think it was a female? I see nothing but nuts on it so it doesn't look like a herm but hell if he looks like a stud collect his pollen. He's pretty much in flower so he doesn't need much more light to continue so maybe you could move him and collect and hit the females this round of next or any other female


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3380151
> The buds,are wrapping around the bamboo...hahaha
> 
> GSC x chem king.....aka.ugly duckling
> ...


Bro you be killing it that's all I can say!!! That second pheno is showing some OGKB traits. It's crazy how the Forum cut gives off those traits. Does the same in SinMints from SinCity. The Platinum GSC does it too cuz I see it in the Platinum Delights too. I want Bae


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2015)

it was very slow and the last one to show, and i was hoping for a short female as the other two are tall. but i will move it ot the other sun room and start to collect when possible, *woohoo!*!


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you be killing it that's all I can say!!! That second pheno is showing some OGKB traits. It's crazy how the Forum cut gives off those traits. Does the same in SinMints from SinCity. The Platinum GSC does it too cuz I see it in the Platinum Delights too. I want Bae


Right...I just put down some more (fortune teller),and got cuts of BAE..


Blackberry kush x GSOG #1


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Right...I just put down some more (fortune teller),and got cuts of BAE..
> 
> 
> Blackberry kush x GSOG #1
> View attachment 3380366


The pic of Fortune Teller the BoG has up is so fuckin pretty. Dark deep purple I said was through getting GSC crosses but the Fortune Teller looks crazy good. Especially since Cookies is slow growing. It def needs to be hit with something that makes it more vigorous in veg


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The pic of Fortune Teller the BoG has up is so fuckin pretty. Dark deep purple I said was through getting GSC crosses but the Fortune Teller looks crazy good. Especially since Cookies is slow growing. It def needs to be hit with something that makes it more vigorous in veg


Same this way,I been trying to pop more seeds that are not cookie...

But they just put out very nice nugs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2015)

So my two in pots I'm 90% sure are female. I'm waiting to see if I can get those Cherry Jo to sprout some new growth... Ahhh i hate waiting to find out!

@genuity I think I'm gonna have to snag that cloner..


----------



## 2easy (Mar 26, 2015)

here this is for anyone still having trouble getting to the ggg forum

http://www.gagegreen.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2015)

https://www.cdxlife.com/mydx-analyzer-sensor/

i want this!!! would be good to have for those who search for the perfect keeper


----------



## Torch1 (Mar 26, 2015)

...money better spent on a weekend BBQ w/ choice friends & the flower in mind to keep... kinda old fashioned but works all the time for me

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> https://www.cdxlife.com/mydx-analyzer-sensor/
> 
> i want this!!! would be good to have for those who search for the perfect keeper


you need to look at the threads on here, not a single user can prove it works and isn't doing a google search and providing the search results off the internet rather then the actual sample. 

*Doens't actual google, pulls from their database.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> you need to look at the threads on here, *not a single user can prove it works* and isn't doing a google search and providing the search results off the internet rather then the actual sample.
> 
> *Doens't actual google, pulls from their database.


INSTAGRAM NORSTARGENETICS now someone can prove it 

they still have some problem for the cdb but thc and terp seems to work fine


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> INSTAGRAM NORSTARGENETICS now someone can prove it
> 
> they still have some problem for the cdb but thc and terp seems to work fine


I'll look into that thanks. Everyone that has got one on this forum has disappeared with their results, seems super sketch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> https://www.cdxlife.com/mydx-analyzer-sensor/
> 
> i want this!!! would be good to have for those who search for the perfect keeper


I want one that looks for females. Haha.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 26, 2015)

Dream Catcher = Green Ribbon x Joseph
Euphoric = Cherry Puff x Grape Stomper AWW
Animism = Animal Cookies x Joseph
Foo Fighters = Forum Cookies x Grape Stomper AWW
Gawd Dawg = Forum Cookies x SSCK = Sharon Stone ( Mendo Purps / Chemdawg OG ) x Chem King aka Chemdawg OG
Precious Child = Cherry Puff x Grape Stomper OG
Purple Guidance = Purple Kush x Grape Stomper OG
Crimson Crush = Mendo Queen x Grape Stomper OG
Devotion = Mendo Queen x Salvador
?

Just when I thought I was done... they pull me back in.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> Dream Catcher = Green Ribbon x Joseph
> Euphoric = Cherry Puff x Grape Stomper AWW
> Animism = Animal Cookies x Joseph
> Foo Fighters = Forum Cookies x Grape Stomper AWW
> ...


Mmmmmmm...
You know that purple guidance is a true gem.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2015)

Crimson crush.....


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Crimson crush.....
> View attachment 3381356


DAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang that lady is a fox!!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

^^ what he said^^


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> Dream Catcher = Green Ribbon x Joseph
> Euphoric = Cherry Puff x Grape Stomper AWW
> Animism = Animal Cookies x Joseph
> Foo Fighters = Forum Cookies x Grape Stomper AWW
> ...


I need you to very carefully p.m me and let me know where this is being sold.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2015)

That's the only thing I can knock ggg is their nameing on strains is awful. Animism why can't they just go with animal Jo or jookies or something.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> That's the only thing I can knock ggg is their nameing on strains is awful. Animism why can't they just go with animal Jo or jookies or something.


Jookies, so they can be just like KGDP and TGA right  Kens got the coogies and sub has the qookies lol. (Hey it has a K in there instead of a G so it will work!)

hahahaha such a good name jookies hahahahahahahha


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Jookies, so they can be just like KGDP and TGA right  Kens got the coogies and sub has the qookies lol. (Hey it has a K in there instead of a G so it will work!)
> 
> hahahaha such a good name jookies hahahahahahahha


I'm kind of high!


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> https://www.cdxlife.com/mydx-analyzer-sensor/
> 
> i want this!!! would be good to have for those who search for the perfect keeper


But does it REALLY work though bro...


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm kind of high!


Me too! Wanna roll another doobie and toke up? 

lol we need a rollitup convention for sure!


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Me too! Wanna roll another doobie and toke up?
> 
> lol we need a rollitup convention for sure!


Two brownies before bed puts me right to sleep. You never know it could happen


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> But does it REALLY work though bro...


Joel of norstar said on his ig it was within a couple percent of know samples from labs and even that kind of difference can happen lab to lab. For someone with no access to a lab this thing is great even if it is only slightily accurate. He also said they are doing an update to the software to address the cbd issue. Its still in the beta phase but I am keeping my eye on it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone needs to put some quantum sap in it, lets see if homie was right.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Joel of norstar said on his ig it was within a couple percent of know samples from labs and even that kind of difference can happen lab to lab. For someone with no access to a lab this thing is great even if it is only slightily accurate. He also said they are doing an update to the software to address the cbd issue. Its still in the beta phase but I am keeping my eye on it.


Does it test the terpenes though!  

Shit lets test some of that supposed 38%Quantum Kush!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2015)

I


King Arthur said:


> Does it test the terpenes though!
> 
> Shit lets test some of that supposed 38%Quantum Kush!


Yeah it is supposed to but I cant speak to the accuracy of it. 
Well we need to go to maine to meet the legend amd get a sample. I hope I can handle a dab of that sap!


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> But does it REALLY work though bro...


insta : norstargenetics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2015)

Put me down for ten packs of Devotion. Hambone knows a winner when he sees one. The rest of the are going to please for sure, BUT, Devotion is going to be another high yielding kaleidoscopic dab strain mark my words fellas...


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Put me down for ten packs of Devotion. Hambone knows a winner when he sees one. The rest of the are going to please for sure, BUT, Devotion is going to be another high yielding kaleidoscopic dab strain mark my words fellas...


That be true...
 
Photo by GGG grower
 
Photo by GGG grower


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Put me down for ten packs of Devotion. Hambone knows a winner when he sees one. The rest of the are going to please for sure, BUT, Devotion is going to be another high yielding kaleidoscopic dab strain mark my words fellas...


What ever happened to your buddy canned ham?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What ever happened to your buddy canned ham?


Hanging out with MrMustache in Trollsville muahahahahahaha HAHAHAHA


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 27, 2015)

any idea when/if Purple Guidance will drop?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> any idea when/if Purple Guidance will drop?


Maybe around the cup,or at the cup......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

If that device really worked... ERMAGERD!

You could test the bud right after harvest and know which ones the keeper.


genuity said:


> Maybe around the cup,or at the cup......


Which cup?

I am thinking about going to the cup that falls on my anniversary..


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If that device really worked... ERMAGERD!
> 
> You could test the bud right after harvest and know which ones the keeper.
> 
> ...


I would think the one in denver..I'm sure they will have some thier.
I'm sure they will post it soon.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I need you to very carefully p.m me and let me know where this is being sold.


On IG, there saying, Denver High Times Cup and Natures.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 27, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> On IG, there saying, Denver High Times Cup and Natures.


No release dates


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2015)

Well I am quickly losing any remaining faith in postal service.... BoG shipped my order on the 17th, according to royal mail it reached US on the 20th and a week later usps tracking says origin post still preparing shipment


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 27, 2015)

Nothing specific. The cup is less than a month away. So keep your eyes open.
I've heard its coming


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am quickly losing any remaining faith in postal service.... BoG shipped my order on the 17th, according to royal mail it reached US on the 20th and a week later usps tracking says origin post still preparing shipment


I hate that...hope it pops up in your mailbox soon.

But lots of the ports are slowing down,trying too make a point.....merica,gotta love it


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am quickly losing any remaining faith in postal service.... BoG shipped my order on the 17th, according to royal mail it reached US on the 20th and a week later usps tracking says origin post still preparing shipment


dont worry. it takes awhile for them to process it. the same thing happened to me when i orderd from beeds and choice/att.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 27, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> Nothing specific. The cup is less than a month away. So keep your eyes open.
> I've heard its coming


I can get to the cup but waiting in line and your not guranteed nothing just going to have go with NGR. Thanks for posting this


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I mean Ia not super worried it is just frustrating as hell. Its also never taken them this long to update the tracking so really no cause for concern just annoying, feels like my beans are soldiers in enemy territory and I have lost radio contact... 

Its not like they are ing in the ground right when I get them so suppose I should just wait patiently like a good lil boy lol.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah, I got super worried too, after a week. 
but its been like that lately this year. I remember last yr i would have tracking # right away. this yr, 4-10 days. 
dont care how long it takes. i got enough to do. im just glad it made it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am quickly losing any remaining faith in postal service.... BoG shipped my order on the 17th, according to royal mail it reached US on the 20th and a week later usps tracking says origin post still preparing shipment


Bro don't worry mines did the exact same thing. Next thing I knew they were in my mailbox. They're on their way if you don't get them in next couple days def will be next week


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Maybe around the cup,or at the cup......


they will be release only at the cup or also on BOG ? because i'm waiting for the new drop i wanted to take fortune teller with d cure but im kind of stuck since i saw all those grapestomper cross  animism , precious child , foo fighter or gawd dawg and euphoric i know those one gonna go in a day ....


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 27, 2015)

do not sleep on fortune teller
@Thisisthatoneguy -- has very nice pics of them


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 27, 2015)

aspi-I
aspi-III


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 28, 2015)

Another overlooked gem... High Flyer... Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby. Need I say more?


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> do not sleep on fortune teller
> @Thisisthatoneguy -- has very nice pics of them


I do wish a few more people would grow that one out.....but the name is so far from hype..that she gets lost in the mayhem...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

@genuity 

Do you use a dome with your Dewey mister? Should I have one since my humidity is 16%-20% under the mh?

Just don't wanna fuck up.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity
> 
> Do you use a dome with your Dewey mister? Should I have one since my humidity is 16%-20% under the mh?
> 
> Just don't wanna fuck up.


If that low,then I'd say yes....or just mist them every now and then.
@BobBitchen ...is a beast with his clone game.

It's all about happy mom plants


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> If that low,then I'd say yes....or just mist them every now and then.
> @BobBitchen ...is a beast with his clone game.
> 
> It's all about happy mom plants


Exactly! Happy moms and stable temps, plus a light water two hours before taking cuts, and I have seen roots in seven days in riot cubes. I use a ghetto cloner, cooler box with cling film, and coco jiffies, mostly get 100 percent strike rate in ten days, Salvation roots in seven it is insane. DS Remix... well now sixteen days. Healthy as can be and vegges fast, but hot damn is she slow to root.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> That be true...
> View attachment 3381550
> Photo by GGG grower
> View attachment 3381552
> Photo by GGG grower


i like the bud and the gavitas


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Exactly! Happy moms and stable temps, plus a light water two hours before taking cuts, and I have seen roots in seven days in riot cubes. I use a ghetto cloner, cooler box with cling film, and coco jiffies, mostly get 100 percent strike rate in ten days, Salvation roots in seven it is insane. DS Remix... well now sixteen days. Healthy as can be and vegges fast, but hot damn is she slow to root.


I think I like the idea of seeing roots. Plus I can clone without all the prep time of cutting up solo cups, mixing soil, mixing root hormone, watering, misting etc.

A local hydro store is selling a dewey mister 2 gallon for 50 bucks.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I like the idea of seeing roots. Plus I can clone without all the prep time of cutting up solo cups, mixing soil, mixing root hormone, watering, misting etc.
> 
> A local hydro store is selling a dewey mister 2 gallon for 50 bucks.


They work good,for a starter kit...

Only thing I don't like is the green top...I still get good roots,I just would like a black top.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> They work good,for a starter kit...
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the green top...I still get good roots,I just would like a black top.


Does it let light through?

Your dot dot dots make me nervous. Lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does it let light through?
> 
> Your dot dot dots make me nervous. Lol


If the clone spots are not full,then yes it can.

Hahaha.
Them dots,is like waiting for someone to reply to a facebook message.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Another overlooked gem... High Flyer... Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby. Need I say more?


Hey Mad Hamish, how does the High Flyer smell/taste? is it lemony?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 28, 2015)

from pg 212
? = Tribul = Afghani Bullrider x Joseph

so be on the look out for 10 new ones


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> Hey Mad Hamish, how does the High Flyer smell/taste? is it lemony?


It is a strong astringent Citrus without any sweetness as far as flavor goes. Smell is mellow, gives no indication of the flavor at all, mild skunk kushy hashy smell. But frost is off the planet, and potency to match. One of the best types for pain and depression for fellas that like to get higher than a motha but still need some form of mental and physical function. Very special cross IMO. Loose bud structure but massive colas make up for that... I get about fifteen dry grams per head.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I like the idea of seeing roots. Plus I can clone without all the prep time of cutting up solo cups, mixing soil, mixing root hormone, watering, misting etc.
> 
> A local hydro store is selling a dewey mister 2 gallon for 50 bucks.


I do zero misting (don't like how misted clones harden off plus the grow shoots too easy while still rooting), I use no rooting hormones, no solos for clones just the jiffy cube then the 2.5 gal pots. I don't Ph water, I don't use nuts, hell their lights arent even on a timer I just kinda unplug when i feel they need some sleep which is not often. All I do is keep them in a stable temp environment, maximum two degrees Celsius variation. My clone box has an RH of 45 and I use no misting or domes in there and it can drop even lower, down to the 30's no problem. I only use it mid winter though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2015)

Occam's Razor is a scientific principle that states, in simple terms, that in a universe where all things are essentially equal, the most simple solution will generally be the most effective  Most simple solution with clones is to focus on rooting temp and nailing that down. A little heat controller and some fans and hey presto, done. When in doubt, apply the Razor...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Occam's Razor is a scientific principle that states, in simple terms, that in a universe where all things are essentially equal, the most simple solution will generally be the most effective


That cat clearly stole that principle from Amos Otis' spaghetti sauce principle.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> you need to look at the threads on here, not a single user can prove it works and isn't doing a google search and providing the search results off the internet rather then the actual sample.
> 
> *Doens't actual google, pulls from their database.


Here you want some actual test results, I'll post some up for you guys. Sure it still has kinks to work out but can't wait to see where it goes!

Here's a GG4 test, and no these aren't pictures pulled from the internet.
  
And the results, tested 2 times, almost same results each test.
   
We haven't disappeared but we have went to other places, some of us still lurk around


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 29, 2015)

We call it the KISS system...
Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

You know what I hate about the KISS system? That it's been applied to everything in the book from alcoholism,addiction, growing weed to life. Sure it has good meaning but fuck it's way over played. It's like that jam that gets played 10 times a day cause it's a hit....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Here you want some actual test results, I'll post some up for you guys. Sure it still has kinks to work out but can't wait to see where it goes!
> 
> Here's a GG4 test, and no these aren't pictures pulled from the internet.
> View attachment 3383244 View attachment 3383245 View attachment 3383246
> ...


That thing is fricking awesome!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That thing is fricking awesome!


Yea lol. It's still got some kinks but it's going in the right direction. Still in early testing phases but a retail version will be in our hands in this summer. If they can get it in the 3-5% range for accuracy it will be a very useful tool for the hobbyist.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 29, 2015)

I still think every lab testers are in testing phase.
I had a buddy that sent some samples to get tested. he sent 2 samples of OG from the same exact plant, but there were sent as two different crosses. 
so when he got the results back. they came back two different results.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That thing is fricking awesome!


they just need to make a testor for m/f plant


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You know what I hate about the KISS system? That it's been applied to everything in the book from alcoholism,addiction, growing weed to life. Sure it has good meaning but fuck it's way over played. It's like that jam that gets played 10 times a day cause it's a hit....


I hate when folks kill themselves fixing something that's not broke !


giggles26 said:


> You know what I hate about the KISS system? That it's been applied to everything in the book from alcoholism,addiction, growing weed to life. Sure it has good meaning but fuck it's way over played. It's like that jam that gets played 10 times a day cause it's a hit....


Bouta the same as fixing something that's not broken


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I hate when folks kill themselves fixing something that's not broke !
> 
> Bouta the same as fixing something that's not broken


You go ahead and keep it simple stupid then and everything can be improved, doesn't have to be broken.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You go ahead and keep it simple stupid then and everything can be improved, doesn't have to be broken.


Quite true but my simple mind must keep it simple or I become a disaster .


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Now sorry to muddy the waters here, let me throw up a Cherry Puff to lighten it back up .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

Look viable to yall? I'm gonna let it sit out a night and then put it in the fridge. Only bean I've seen. Was in the revegging cherry jo.

Cherry Jo#2 looks like it may be pushing out some new growth. I'm not sure if Cherry Jo #1 will, but I'm not giving up on her until every bit of bud has withered.

I placed the Aloha Grape Stompers under the 600 and will be giving them about a week to adjust before the flip. Going to let them get big and not going to trim much from her lowers as there are only two of them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3383728
> 
> Look viable to yall? I'm gonna let it sit out a night and then put it in the fridge. Only bean I've seen. Was in the revegging cherry jo.
> 
> ...


When you get a chance show some pics of how you prune the secondary growth up until flower. I love the way your buds look. Have you done a yield comparison on plant not pruned and one pruned the way you prune


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> When you get a chance show some pics of how you prune the secondary growth up until flower. I love the way your buds look. Have you done a yield comparison on plant not pruned and one pruned the way you prune


Here's a pre trim on mine, will do again in 7 days and then once more at 14 days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> When you get a chance show some pics of how you prune the secondary growth up until flower. I love the way your buds look. Have you done a yield comparison on plant not pruned and one pruned the way you prune


I have not done a comparison. Typically I trim anything below the 1/3 mark of the plant. 

I started doing it because it makes my drying easy. If one branch is done, the other similar sized ones are done. Plus I was tired of having to make hash with the lowers (cus they were annoyingly fluffy). I mean extra weight is nice, but taste suffers from quick dry and it is not appealing in the bag.

I guess this next run will be a unscientific comparison. Maybe if I start getting into cloning I could do 2 trimmed and two not.

Things I have read lead me to believe I am only taking 3-5 days of growth away from the plant. So if the plant flowers for 9 weeks that would equal a 8% loss of potential growth. So maybe at max I am losing an ounce and a half.

But I am not a scientist. lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Now sorry to muddy the waters here, let me throw up a Cherry Puff to lighten it back upView attachment 3383725 .


Try get a hydro lady looking this radiant. It is this look that had me dumpong tje flow tables and switching. I will never forget the first time I saw pics of @GandalfdaGreen and his 'garden of weeden'


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Try get a hydro lady looking this radiant. It is this look that had me dumpong tje flow tables and switching. I will never forget the first time I saw pics of @GandalfdaGreen and his 'garden of weeden'


I like hydro, but I LOVE organics. I just feel more at home and in touch with the plants in soil then having water constantly run over them. 

And besides I can yield pretty damn close to a hydro setup. Gonna be adding CO2 here in the next few months im hoping as well and then it's really game on


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I like hydro, but I LOVE organics. I just feel more at home and in touch with the plants in soil then having water constantly run over them.
> 
> And besides I can yield pretty damn close to a hydro setup. Gonna be adding CO2 here in the next few months im hoping as well and then it's really game on


I am yielding every inch as good as hydro in ROLS... next level once soil gets to third generation, next level.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am yielding every inch as good as hydro in ROLS... next level once soil gets to third generation, next level.


same here. and its better quality.

my next project. soma style rols. no more fabric pots. just one big roll around bed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

Not certain of I could commit to that kind of garden myself though. The nerd inside me needs at least seperate pots, at least that lmfao... I am running a few no-till pots, damn impressive I tell ye. Just plug a clone in and watch it GO... ideas like 3x stretch or whatever become irrelevant sometimes. They just friggin grow like monsters.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> same here. and its better quality.
> 
> my next project. soma style rols. no more fabric pots. just one big roll around bed.


A big bed like that with organic soil would be great. Best case scenario imo. The only downside for me is that I run a perpetual garden, with plants at all different stages of growth (and watering needs), so I've gotten used to picking up pots to feel how heavy they are for watering that a big bed like this would be a learning curve. I think I would have to have blue mats or some other automated watering system to make it work.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> A big bed like that with organic soil would be great. Best case scenario imo. The only downside for me is that I run a perpetual garden, with plants at all different stages of growth (and watering needs), so I've gotten used to picking up pots to feel how heavy they are for watering that a big bed like this would be a learning curve. I think I would have to have blue mats or some other automated watering system to make it work.


I think those Blumats are the berries. Can't get them here but if I could, man, that's a lot of free time at no cost to piece of mind.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think those Blumats are the berries. Can't get them here but if I could, man, that's a lot of free time at no cost to piece of mind.


Yeah, Rrog swears by them. It would be nice to not have to worry about watering every night.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 30, 2015)

Cant wait to get my shirt.
http://gageoriginals.com/?p=11


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> same here. and its better quality.
> 
> my next project. soma style rols. no more fabric pots. just one big roll around bed.


I got the guysat GGG,on them earth boxes...
  
Works wonders..


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 30, 2015)

how much soil does that hold?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, Rrog swears by them. It would be nice to not have to worry about watering every night.


Every lady every night is fine... but vegging babies in 2.5's, mums in 10's, flowering girls in 7.5's, only thing that is ever the same age is a pass of clones. It is just sooooo random in my tents.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 30, 2015)

ive seen people that had different strains in the same bed. doesnt hurt them at all
im thinking atleast a 30-40g bed. dont ever want to change the soil again. keepin it rols


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

We do grow in HS @FlamingPie I forgot to tag you in this response... EDIT: The first five letters there are a link, doesn't look like it but it is.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> how much soil does that hold?


2 cu.ft of luck dog grower blend mix


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

So every bit of bud was withering on the Cherry Jo #1 and the leaves were in a sorry state so I culled her. 

I fingered through the buds but only found 3 small white pips. Nothing viable. 

So her end of flower bananas are almost sterile. Good to know. Wish I could of seen some regrowth on her. I would of liked to have a few clones of her for another run, but I still have 6 cherry Jo beans left I believe, so All is well.

In another week or so I will begin sampling the Cherry Jo.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So every bit of bud was withering on the Cherry Jo #1 and the leaves were in a sorry state so I culled her.
> 
> I fingered through the buds but only found 3 small white pips. Nothing viable.
> 
> ...


The daybreaker hermies I had were sterile too, had plants brushing against their nanners and no seeds at all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh another thing, when I pulled apart the roots to Cherry Jo#1 it was VERY compacted from too much EWC. 

I'm glad I went light on the EWC this round. I think that is why she wasn't draining well and it hurt her yield.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh another thing, when I pulled apart the roots to Cherry Jo#1 it was VERY compacted from too much EWC.
> 
> I'm glad I went light on the EWC this round. I think that is why she wasn't draining well and it hurt her yield.


Yep. I run in to that problem too when I recycle my soil no-till. If I just keep top dressing castings it gets too compacted and starves the roots of oxygen. Plants look good, but the yield suffers. I cut the castings now with rice hulls and it seems to work better.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 30, 2015)

Sun Maiden. Any inside info to share from the growers?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Sun Maiden. Any inside info to share from the growers?


@genuity and @Mad Hamish would be the most likely to know.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Sun Maiden. Any inside info to share from the growers?


Very easy to grow,likes to eat....
 
 
 
Pheno G
 
 

 

I'll find the smoke report..


----------



## 2easy (Mar 31, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Sun Maiden. Any inside info to share from the growers?


 i have grown it and i can say this if you have them pop them grow them f2 them and clone them. you will not be sorry


----------



## 2easy (Mar 31, 2015)

i only ever grew the one female, and the rest of my seeds i gifted to a friend before i realised the value of what i had. soooo stupid!!!!!!, the one i had was super loud, like a single gram in your pocket instantly notified everyone in the room you were carrying the dank kinda dank. the girls and i loved it for parties, not only did grinding up a bud attract men from around the whole party to your circle, it had no ceiling at all, very up beat high which would mellow into a body stone after a while but if you kept up your intake you could just keep riding that euphoric wave, always had us girls dancing. i recall being at one party where someone was selling some E, the girls and i declined and just kept smoking the sun maiden, the E must have been a bit dodgy and we ended up being the only ones on the dance floor. stop smoking when your ready to call it a night and the body stone settles in. it is my perfect smoke and i lost it, i cant believe how stupid i was back then, i should have cloned the shit outta that plant, i should have made f2's and gifted them. Oh the rookie errors


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2015)

2easy said:


> i only ever grew the one female, and the rest of my seeds i gifted to a friend before i realised the value of what i had. soooo stupid!!!!!!, the one i had was super loud, like a single gram in your pocket instantly notified everyone in the room you were carrying the dank kinda dank. the girls and i loved it for parties, not only did grinding up a bud attract men from around the whole party to your circle, it had no ceiling at all, very up beat high which would mellow into a body stone after a while but if you kept up your intake you could just keep riding that euphoric wave, always had us girls dancing. i recall being at one party where someone was selling some E, the girls and i declined and just kept smoking the sun maiden, the E must have been a bit dodgy and we ended up being the only ones on the dance floor. stop smoking when your ready to call it a night and the body stone settles in. it is my perfect smoke and i lost it, i cant believe how stupid i was back then, i should have cloned the shit outta that plant, i should have made f2's and gifted them. Oh the rookie errors


My sentiments exactly ....

And I'm doing my best not to gun for that pack....but I got a long range scope!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2015)

Too furthermore take my mind off that pack of seeds...

Gsc x chem king


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> My sentiments exactly ....
> 
> And I'm doing my best not to gun for that pack....but I got a long range scope!!!


Lol watch you'll be posting that you dropped in water in a couple weeks  they going at it for those. If I had the extra bread for them I would try too


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> Too furthermore take my mind off that pack of seeds...
> 
> Gsc x chem king
> View attachment 3384943
> ...


Those are looking like some pretty chunky buds even tho it was reported that this cross yields aren't to good. Don't know if that person had a differnt pheno but that one right there is chunky as hell. Great work as always


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2015)

Gsc x chem king #3
 
 
She did not like the soil at all,her nugs are looking good...no nanners,or balls.
Just sensitive..

#2
 
 

 
She is coo,but she is spitting out nanners...no balls,just a few nanners.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2015)

Is that a tester?


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is that a tester?


Yeah,3gal pots water/tea only...I think bigger pots,for the amount of veg I gave them would have been good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. I run in to that problem too when I recycle my soil no-till. If I just keep top dressing castings it gets too compacted and starves the roots of oxygen. Plants look good, but the yield suffers. I cut the castings now with rice hulls and it seems to work better.


Have you tried mixing with leaf mold?... I ended up going for one third EWC and the rest leaf mold (first time was just because I had very little EWC) and it makes a very cool spongy layer that roots just grow up into. Also getting into plastic milches over the straw mulch, was a skeptic at first and then pretty put off by seeing those bulging myco webs when you lift the plastic, but it seems to be doing soil structure a lot of good, nearing the end of the first run and I can so easily push my fingers all the way into the pot, feels like forest soil. Quite taken by it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Have you tried mixing with leaf mold?... I ended up going for one third EWC and the rest leaf mold (first time was just because I had very little EWC) and it makes a very cool spongy layer that roots just grow up into. Also getting into plastic milches over the straw mulch, was a skeptic at first and then pretty put off by seeing those bulging myco webs when you lift the plastic, but it seems to be doing soil structure a lot of good, nearing the end of the first run and I can so easily push my fingers all the way into the pot, feels like forest soil. Quite taken by it.


I haven't, but I might try that now that you mention it. I've got a big ole pile in my backyard that is about 6 months old so it isn't quite the consistency that I would like it to use it as part of my base..... but it could be perfect for a top dress. 

How was the stuff you used? Was it well broken down or only partially? My initial plan was to continue wetting it down and turning it over the spring/summer and then use it as 1/3 of my base, along with castings and rice hulls. I was then going to amend it with shit from my yard (dandelions, horsetail, comfrey, and nettle) and see if I could build a (almost) free soil. I probably have enough of it to do both.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2015)

One time I tossed some leaves in a bag with some soil. Fungus started growing like CRAZY.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't, but I might try that now that you mention it. I've got a big ole pile in my backyard that is about 6 months old so it isn't quite the consistency that I would like it to use it as part of my base..... but it could be perfect for a top dress.
> 
> How was the stuff you used? Was it well broken down or only partially? My initial plan was to continue wetting it down and turning it over the spring/summer and then use it as 1/3 of my base, along with castings and rice hulls. I was then going to amend it with shit from my yard (dandelions, horsetail, comfrey, and nettle) and see if I could build a (almost) free soil. I probably have enough of it to do both.


I would say 'half way to compost' if that makes sense. Tons of very dark material that broke up easily, but still some tough bits especially thicker 'veins'. I have a heap I keep wet and turn once a week or what, it makes damn nice compost VERY fast. No sort age of leaves here. I have a pile of leaf mold that is willow only, going to see if it makes a good 'clone mix' who knows...


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2015)

Mendobreath x Joseph#1


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Mar 31, 2015)

Just top dress with your ss soil, when low. So there wont be no "compact issues"
and when you flip them, topdress 1-2 inch of ewc. the ewc will be gone about the time when your ready to chop.

Gen that gsc x chem king #1 looks delicious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

If my eyes haven't gone totally off, and my brain can still do some basic math... the CherryAK x Jo is kicking the shit out of the gram per watt barrier. Thick towers of solid rock hard resin factories. She is a beast.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> If my eyes haven't gone totally off, and my brain can still do some basic math... the CherryAK x Jo is kicking the shit out of the gram per watt barrier. Thick towers of solid rock hard resin factories. She is a beast.


i want it, i want it soooooo bad. i would move heaven and earth for that strain


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Her nugs,was a breeze of fresh air.....in my neck of the woods..
Outstanding terpenes profiles..


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Crystal elegance 
 
Can not wait to get these in flowering


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Duende f1 & f2
 
Going take a whole lot of clones off of these..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2015)

Dang genuity.. I wish I lived near you so I could just chew the fat and hang out. Would love to just see how you do what you do.

Beautiful healthy plants!

My aloha grape are very close to the flip. Will be taking pictures tonight.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 1, 2015)

all 4 of my headwrecker x gs/aww turned out to be males so looks like im cracking some more seeds and starting over. may give the hydro a miss this round and go back to my roots


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2015)

First GGG grow Grapestomperbx.



2easy said:


> all 4 of my headwrecker x gs/aww turned out to be males so looks like im cracking some more seeds and starting over. may give the hydro a miss this round and go back to my roots


Damn that sucks. I am strongly considering popping the whole pack of RMxBP... I cannot have low count again... makes me nervous I won't have enough.

How effective is supercropping at slowing growth? Would it give me a week or two of leeway? Or maybe I could just top the extra females for 16 tops and put them in 7gallons... hrmmmmm.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang genuity.. I wish I lived near you so I could just chew the fat and hang out. Would love to just see how you do what you do.
> 
> Beautiful healthy plants!
> 
> My aloha grape are very close to the flip. Will be taking pictures tonight.


Anytime....you are more than welcome.



Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3385824
> First GGG grow Grapestomperbx.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the only reason I pop a few....all males sucks.
 
100% germ


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Anytime....you are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> That's the only reason I pop a few....all males sucks.
> ...


Yeah I prob will run them all. If I get 8 females or even 10, ill fun four and then four and two.

I'll just buy a carbon filter for my veg tent.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 1, 2015)

Daybreaker, Curing.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 1, 2015)

a bit bushier than the other and smells like shit or composted horse crap, there is no sweet to this plant, its all just pure shitty stank.






this is taller and lankier with 4 main colas and little side bushes





Golden Gage 3 weeks in 12.12


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper 6.5 weeks veg

  

They are saying a little too much nitrogen from last watering. I'll prob sub out some veg feed with a bloom feed.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cherry puff, happy girl 
  
and that's how you grow puff the cherry dragon


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 2, 2015)

2easy said:


> i want it, i want it soooooo bad. i would move heaven and earth for that strain


Well if you can hang a few months I will send you F2's and a cross with my Beaver daddy... Won't be a case of every bean rocks but there will be a few epic phenos I am sure...


----------



## 2easy (Apr 2, 2015)

i will wait and see if gage releases them and i will simply buy a pack


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2015)

2easy said:


> i will wait and see if gage releases them and i will simply buy a pack


You might be waiting a while. GGG is leaving me hanging over at green pool. Ordered grape stomper og couple weeks ago and still nothing. GP is offering to try to figure something else out or is offering a refund. Said he hasn't heard from bog in a while.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 2, 2015)

oh thats a shame, i bought from simon plenty of times and never had an issue. in any case time is something i have loads of lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

Hot day in the room,time for a mid day cool down
 
 
Blackberry kush x GSOG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You might be waiting a while. GGG is leaving me hanging over at green pool. Ordered grape stomper og couple weeks ago and still nothing. GP is offering to try to figure something else out or is offering a refund. Said he hasn't heard from bog in a while.


Yea I didnt have an issue when I bought mines from Greenpool. I'm sure you will get them but Simon does seem to go missing sometimes. Eventually he should pop up and you should get the beans



2easy said:


> oh thats a shame, i bought from simon plenty of times and never had an issue. in any case time is something i have loads of lol


I'm like you I'm a very patient man when it comes to most things. Growing these plants you have to be or you will drive yourself insane!!! He's had some issues before with taking very long time for beans to get sent out but the way I look at it is these people are human too and shit happens so don't know what they go through so I be very patient. I'm sure he will pop up and take care of him


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

GSC x chem king #4


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh cherry puff how you are looking so sexy, really got her dialed in this time...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I didnt have an issue when I bought mines from Greenpool. I'm sure you will get them but Simon does seem to go missing sometimes. Eventually he should pop up and you should get the beans
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like you I'm a very patient man when it comes to most things. Growing these plants you have to be or you will drive yourself insane!!! He's had some issues before with taking very long time for beans to get sent out but the way I look at it is these people are human too and shit happens so don't know what they go through so I be very patient. I'm sure he will pop up and take care of him


Actually, green pool is covering the grape stomper og himself, not coming from GGG. So ggg is still behind on that front.

Edit: I'm not sure if simon is Bog or green pool, but it is green pool that is covering the Bog order because nothing has happened on the bog side of things yet.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually, green pool is covering the grape stomper og himself, not coming from GGG. So ggg is still behind on that front.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if simon is Bog or green pool, but it is green pool that is covering the Bog order because nothing has happened on the bog side of things yet.


it's sure frustrating to don't knw what's happen with your seed i've been in the same case 2 time but don't worry when he will come back he will have somethings special for you


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2015)

It's all good, I'm not stressing it. Just figured I'd share the experience incase others were in same boat. I'm sure all is well and a business can't always respond to any one single customer with lightning speed but it is a drag that there are so many hiccups to get a pack of beans. Cheers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> GSC x chem king #4
> View attachment 3386724


Are you just water washing these ladies, or are you foliar feeding/spraying neem? Just curious.

Der, I just read the post again, it's hot so you sprayed them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

A while ago a mate told me about his new red BMW. So I said 'cool, what color did you get?' 'RED'


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Anytime....you are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> That's the only reason I pop a few....all males sucks.
> ...


Until you get 25 girls from 30 beans... wow that was a headache looool... ended up with some seriously root bound gals. Was damn hard to flower them all.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's all good, I'm not stressing it. Just figured I'd share the experience incase others were in same boat. I'm sure all is well and a business can't always respond to any one single customer with lightning speed but it is a drag that there are so many hiccups to get a pack of beans. Cheers.


Quite frankly aside from Breedbay I don't mess with the small banks. Single person run etc, all good and admirable I guess, but Seedsman and the Tude DELIVER THE GOODS. Small banks are Mickey mouse.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's all good, I'm not stressing it. Just figured I'd share the experience incase others were in same boat. I'm sure all is well and a business can't always respond to any one single customer with lightning speed but it is a drag that there are so many hiccups to get a pack of beans. Cheers.


it isnt *one* customer, i am still waiting for an order from January 29th, lol. havent heard Boo from Simon in 3 weeks.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 3, 2015)

I had GP cancel my order with BoG, they're going to hook me up with a pack of Starlet Kush from their own collection.

It's a shame "Mickey mouse" banks are the only way to get your hands on some of these strains.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper 6.5 weeks veg
> View attachment 3386029


when did you top those? looks good


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2015)

I mainlined them for eight.

They have slowed top growth recently and seem to be pushing out a lot of secondary branches now.

I think I have two of the shorter phenos.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I had GP cancel my order with BoG, they're going to hook me up with a pack of Starlet Kush from their own collection.
> 
> It's a shame "Mickey mouse" banks are the only way to get your hands on some of these strains.


I think Gage should consider Seedvault Of California. One man outfit but it works.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think Gage should consider Seedvault Of California. One man outfit but it works.


They did at one time....but he had a hiccup,at his startup.

This was all not long ago.

Around the same time BOG came about,or close..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think Gage should consider Seedvault Of California. One man outfit but it works.


Dude always be popping off beans, left & right. I always see them. He's got some legit shit sometimes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Quite frankly aside from Breedbay I don't mess with the small banks. Single person run etc, all good and admirable I guess, but Seedsman and the Tude DELIVER THE GOODS. Small banks are Mickey mouse.


I usually don't but a couple members here mentioned Green pool for hard to find GGG gear but I won't be buying anything there again anytime soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I usually don't but a couple members here mentioned Green pool for hard to find GGG gear but I won't be buying anything there again anytime soon.


Like MH said, seed vault of ca has GGG gear, I've seen him drop them at least 4 times now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Like MH said, seed vault of ca has GGG gear, I've seen him drop them at least 4 times now.


I'm not interested in any more ggg gear unless they release more grape stomper bx. Thanks though. I'll check out SVOC for other orders though.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not interested in any more ggg gear unless they release more grape stomper bx. Thanks though. I'll check out SVOC for other orders though.


Can't blame you, I still have some more daybreaker seeds (spent 120$ for them) and have no desire to pop them....EVER. Next run is Rare Dankness followed by Sincity Seeds. Weeding out the crappy breeders , GGG has no fallen into the GHS category of quality to me Grade B at best.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Can't blame you, I still have some more daybreaker seeds (spent 120$ for them) and have no desire to pop them....EVER. Next run is Rare Dankness followed by Sincity Seeds. Weeding out the crappy breeders , GGG has no fallen into the GHS category of quality to me, I know its sad but that's what I harvested from their genetics when I got face melters right next to them.


I'm just not impressed by the new breeders of today. Seems like they all have the same damn mothers with different fathers or S1 pollen and I can get many the real clones if I wanted so why grow a cross?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm just not impressed by the new breeders of today. Seems like they all have the same damn mothers with different fathers or S1 pollen and I can get many the real clones if I wanted so why grow a cross?


Yeah I can get clones of a lot of the mothers they use and all GGG crosses are insanely unstable since they are just chucking pollen at every mother they can , lots of polyhybrids so many different phenotypes, out of a pack of daybreaker I didn't get 2 of the same plant, wheres the uniformity ? I had hermies as well....unstable plus not good tasting but the yield was good? That's the same thing as GHS money maker big yield but shitty taste. The breeder is suppose to make genetics stable not just chuck pollen to make money. The reason they all make crosses with their shitty father plant is because they are trying to cash in on the hype of the mother plant....Why do you think their main pollen chucker had an OG at the end of it? Hype City.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

Good thing that's your opinion......

Nothing but fire this way..


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm just not impressed by the new breeders of today. Seems like they all have the same damn mothers with different fathers or S1 pollen and I can get many the real clones if I wanted so why grow a cross?


Cause not everyone wants the same clone only.....is that clear,or too cloudy?
And not everyone thrives to get a med card,most people care less about it...

Some people are happy with the path of life they have chosen,others have no choice....


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

Well I haven't grown any gage yet because the crosses I want are always sold out when I feel like I want to try them. Some people seem to love GGG while others don't have the same experiences. Maybe it has to do with environments? Not everyone is in the same climate and techniques are all different. I have had to tweak the way I grow for many plants, they do their own thing you just gotta learn to listen to what they are asking for.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 3, 2015)

people need to understand, your not going to find winners in every pack. and that's with any company. its called pheno hunting. 
my buddy went thru 3 riot seeds pks and 2 rd pks. he didnt find 1 keeper.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> people need to understand, your not going to find winners in every pack. and that's with any company. its called pheno hunting.
> my buddy went thru 3 riot seeds pks and 2 rd pks. he didnt find 1 keeper.


Well a keeper to each person is different.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> people need to understand, your not going to find winners in every pack. and that's with any company. its called pheno hunting.
> my buddy went thru 3 riot seeds pks and 2 rd pks. he didnt find 1 keeper.


Stability is one of the biggest things a breeder is suppose to do, limit the amount of phenotypes while increasing keepers. Look how good of a breeder Female Seeds is, they have a pack full of keepers in each pack you get exactly what the breeder advertises not some bullshit you have no idea what you just bought, total crapshoot with gage green group , sorry my money is going elsewhere not going through 5 packs to get 1 keeper not worth my time , space and effort I am growing for personal use I expect keepers in every pack.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not interested in any more ggg gear unless they release more grape stomper bx. Thanks though. I'll check out SVOC for other orders though.


thats the thing. you have to know when they drop. if you dont, you snooze you lose. 
i've been wanting raskals wifi beans for the longest time! ive seen them on some janky sites, but ill wait.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Can't blame you, I still have some more daybreaker seeds (spent 120$ for them) and have no desire to pop them....EVER. Next run is Rare Dankness followed by Sincity Seeds. Weeding out the crappy breeders , GGG has no fallen into the GHS category of quality to me Grade B at best.


he says as he moves on to sin city lol
let me clarify i had nothing but dramas with sin city seeds, hermies and just all round dissapointing plants, they are on my no go list and i like gage green so if you dont like gage green then i suspect your really not going to like sin city.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Stability is one of the biggest things a breeder is suppose to do, limit the amount of phenotypes while increasing keepers. Look how good of a breeder Female Seeds is, they have a pack full of keepers in each pack you get exactly what the breeder advertises not some bullshit you have no idea what you just bought, total crapshoot with gage green group , sorry my money is going elsewhere not going through 5 packs to get 1 keeper not worth my time , space and effort I am growing for personal use I expect keepers in every pack.


thats good to know about female seeds. thks for the info. 
but your going to be in a rude awakening going thru SC and RD if you have expectation like you did with gage.
read my quote again. it doesnt say 5 ggg packs.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> thats good to know about female seeds. thks for the info.
> but your going to be in a rude awakening going thru SC and RD if you have expectation like you did with gage.
> read my quote again. it doesnt say 5 ggg packs.


You might be right , but I just don't have any desire to grow B quality weed, I am looking for a winner. Maybe I will have more luck with one of these other seed packs if not I am just going to go to running clones.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 3, 2015)

you might want to give them another shot, or let a friend run them. i got a winner from osb kush i got 4yrs ago, straight flame. took me 3 packs but well worth it. got people beggin me for it. and people talk way more shit about them, then ggg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2015)

2easy said:


> he says as he moves on to sin city lol
> let me clarify i had nothing but dramas with sin city seeds, hermies and just all round dissapointing plants, they are on my no go list and i like gage green so if you dont like gage green then i suspect your really not going to like sin city.


This is what makes all this so great cus everyone has different experiences. Yoda doesn't like Gage, you don't like SinCity but I love both. Everything I've grown from SinCity has been straight fire no herms first test plant had few nanners but no pollen filled sacks. I don't know what you grew from them but I do think they produce some good stuff and will continue to grow their gear and Gage too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2015)

Dropping GGG beans in water this weekend. May need some help on deciding what I wanna pop. What you guys think

Cherry Puff f2
Sugartown Express f2
Grateful Breath 
Grapestomper OG


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2015)

Golden Gage







these are only on the bottom fan leaves and everything up top looks swell, could this be color coming out?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dropping GGG beans in water this weekend. May need some help on deciding what I wanna pop. What you guys think
> 
> Cherry Puff f2
> Sugartown Express f2
> ...


Cherry Puff and GSOG have my votes or pop them all


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dropping GGG beans in water this weekend. May need some help on deciding what I wanna pop. What you guys think
> 
> Cherry Puff f2
> Sugartown Express f2
> ...


Hell,you just helped me pick my next seed run..

Sugartown express f2
& 
Charity og f2

But I'd sure like to see what you get out of them grateful breath


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 3, 2015)

grateful gets my vote
funny, im dropping beans this weekend too 
caregiver-ggg
adonis-exotic
scotts og-rd


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> grateful gets my vote
> funny, im dropping beans this weekend too
> caregiver-ggg
> adonis-exotic
> scotts og-rd


Really digging exotic gear,that Adonis sounds so damn good..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hell,you just helped me pick my next seed run..
> 
> Sugartown express f2
> &
> ...


Sugartown Express f2 and Grateful Breaths it is then. Those two plus SinMints, Sour Lime Pie from SinCity and Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp, SSDD from Bodhi. That's gonna be a nice run I think. 



genuity said:


> Really digging exotic gear,that Adonis sounds so damn good..





Jack O'Neill said:


> grateful gets my vote
> funny, im dropping beans this weekend too
> caregiver-ggg
> adonis-exotic
> scotts og-rd


I'm loving the way things are coming from Exotic. I've got a pack of Green Ribbon BX. Some of those will get popped next month on seed popping day. Popping seeds every month to get through some.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 3, 2015)

You mean if I buy a pack of f1 seeds I am not going to get a copy of the mother cut in that pack??? GTFO lol. Its not hard to understand that if a breeders goal is stability they will worm the line, but if they just want to cross out a clone only to make it available in seed form then dont expect to get an exact representation of the mother or father. It will be a mix ie. MmxPp=1MP, 1mp, 1Mp, 1mP. And thats to keep it simple for genetic mixing, there is hella more shit that plays a role in how genes meet than just making the cross on paper so again to expect either parent to show through is not having real expectations of a f1 cross. 

Thats just what it is, really has less to do with the breeder but more the person buying f1s expecting the clone only keeper out of it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2015)

but on the level of consumer that is trying to get into breeding,OR just starting to grow and doing it at home with a budget, I understand the frustration, I was there, wanting a Cup winner every time. Add more knowledge to the consumer and that expectation goes away or is reduced. my .02


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> but on the level of consumer that is trying to get into breeding,OR just starting to grow and doing it at home with a budget, I understand the frustration, I was there, wanting a Cup winner every time. Add more knowledge to the consumer and that expectation goes away or is reduced. my .02


Shit, when I started buying seeds I ONLY looked at strains that had won/bought a cup. Lol I am glad I opened my eyes to see that a lot of the more renowned breeders wont even enter a cup


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> but on the level of consumer that is trying to get into breeding,OR just starting to grow and doing it at home with a budget, I understand the frustration, I was there, wanting a Cup winner every time. Add more knowledge to the consumer and that expectation goes away or is reduced. my .02


I didn't want a cup winner I just wanted something that tastes good.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> but on the level of consumer that is trying to get into breeding,OR just starting to grow and doing it at home with a budget, I understand the frustration, I was there, wanting a Cup winner every time. Add more knowledge to the consumer and that expectation goes away or is reduced. my .02


You shouldn't probably think about breeding some of these unstable polyhybrids.


natro.hydro said:


> You mean if I buy a pack of f1 seeds I am not going to get a copy of the mother cut in that pack??? GTFO lol. Its not hard to understand that if a breeders goal is stability they will worm the line, but if they just want to cross out a clone only to make it available in seed form then dont expect to get an exact representation of the mother or father. It will be a mix ie. MmxPp=1MP, 1mp, 1Mp, 1mP. And thats to keep it simple for genetic mixing, there is hella more shit that plays a role in how genes meet than just making the cross on paper so again to expect either parent to show through is not having real expectations of a f1 cross.
> 
> Thats just what it is, really has less to do with the breeder but more the person buying f1s expecting the clone only keeper out of it.


And thats where you get most. Why do people buy a specific pack? Because they like the genetics. Probably more specifically the clone only mother. A true f1 should be constant. What we are talking about here are not true F1 hybrids but poly hybrids which will display all sorts of different traits. Looking for a copy of the mother would be far fetched but looking for a mother dominant plant wouldn't be out of the question. A lot has to do with homogenous genes. Dominant and recessive traits that will be passed on or not. In polyhybrids it's a crap shoot and just like most lotteries the odds are against you. I've made that mistake too many times to count. I've never won the lottery.

But if someone is looking for decent grow your own medicine, there is still hope.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

Dropping the second half of the CherryAK x Jo on Sunday lol... One badass synchronized Gage throwdown lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cause not everyone wants the same clone only.....is that clear,or too cloudy?
> And not everyone thrives to get a med card,most people care less about it...
> 
> Some people are happy with the path of life they have chosen,others have no choice....


I feel yah. I'm just speaking me personally. I don't go get clone only cuts either. I like random shits and I'm sure a lot of the crosses out there would blew me away but there is just far too many to chase. And I'm not someone who lives via a medi card either. I'm the last person that gives to dimes and a nickel about a card. I've had a card maybe six months of my life. Midwest wasn't very marijuana friendly. I just really tend to avoid anything super popular at the time, whether its strains, sports teams, movies, tv shows or clothes. You can say, I'm a rebel.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hell,you just helped me pick my next seed run..
> 
> Sugartown express f2
> &
> ...


Charity f2! I really like a charity I had. I bet the f2 would show pure pine tar pheno.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> You shouldn't probably think about breeding some of these unstable polyhybrids.
> 
> And thats where you get most. Why do people buy a specific pack? Because they like the genetics. Probably more specifically the clone only mother. A true f1 should be constant. What we are talking about here are not true F1 hybrids but poly hybrids which will display all sorts of different traits. Looking for a copy of the mother would be far fetched but looking for a mother dominant plant wouldn't be out of the question. A lot has to do with homogenous genes. Dominant and recessive traits that will be passed on or not. In polyhybrids it's a crap shoot and just like most lotteries the odds are against you. I've made that mistake too many times to count. I've never won the lottery.
> 
> But if someone is looking for decent grow your own medicine, there is still hope.


please forgive my ignorance but could you elaborate on the difference between a true f1 and these poly hybrids, im not trying to be a pest i am genuinely interested.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2015)

also as far as keepers go i dont think you should expect a keeper in every pack. some strains yes but most there will be a hunt.

for example dream beaver i know most find a keeper in each pack but i lost my mother, im not going to go buy 1 pack to replace her i bought 3 and even then i hope i can find something just as nice. its a pheno hunt for a reason. but its the hunt that makes it interesting.

i believe every cross should be an improvement over the parent plants or at least match them, i also believe GGG move along those lines as you often see them reworking there new strains into there crosses because the new pheno's they are finding are unique and brilliant in there own ways. 

and those sugartown express F2's will be fire. i have a ranking system in my garden throwbacks, keepers and elites. in sugartown i got 4 females i think and i had 3 keepers and 1 elite. im sure the F2's will bring some awesome and varied phenotypes but the squat little sour sweet fuely candy kush type plant was unbelievable, so many flavours all mixed into one it was like a party in your mouth every time you smoked it. why oh why did i let all my mothers go


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

2easy said:


> please forgive my ignorance but could you elaborate on the difference between a true f1 and these poly hybrids, im not trying to be a pest i am genuinely interested.


It's a great discussion and nothing ignorant about you're question.

Here's it kinda simple.

To create a true f1, you need to cross two, true breeding strains. A true breeding strain is when selfied it should reproduce itself. It is true to breeding. Best example would be a landrace.

You breed the true breeding male to the true breeding female Of a different strain and in theory your f1's should be a mix of both and very consistent.

When dealing with unstable lines which are mixing pots of genetics, your offspring will be all over the place. Male Dom, female Dom, and many in between. Some taking traits of plants deep in the gene pool that niether parent shows.


----------



## kgp (Apr 3, 2015)

If you care to listen to my rambling... Go ahead and keep reading.

F2 is a f1 x f1. This will give you the ultimate variation for section. F2 should give you both parent dominant varieties. Not much mixed varieties. Here you could find two mother dominant male and females to go to f3 which in theory should be stable if you make the right selections. Or to use as a back cross to the original mother. Or to use again with a different strain to create another F1 hybrid.

I seen a study where they bred a pure bread wolf to a pure poodle.

The f1 cross produced all woofles (poodle wolf hybrids)

These siblings longs were bred tougher to create an f2.

The f2 cross produced half wolf looking dogs and half poodle looking dogs.

You then can select two wolf looking dogs, male and female and breed them to get the majority of wolf looking dogs. Through inbreeding for several generations, the poodle gene can be wiped out almost completely. Only having a rare poodle trait pop out every once ina while.

Polyhybrids. Like mutts, when bred will produce a mix variation of offspring.

I know you say what does dogs have to do with cannabis, but in nature the breeding practices are very similar.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> It's a great discussion and nothing ignorant about you're question.
> 
> Here's it kinda simple.
> 
> ...


These are the biggest difference between pollen chuckers and real breeders, real breeders go through line after line, selecting the best of each line and crossing it painfully back with the previous generation or parents to produce the most favorable offspring. The difference is huge, chuckers like gage, cali connection, GHS , etc do not spend a lot of time stabling their plants, they just chuck some pollen on an elite cut and sell seed stock of them, the offspring are very unstable and you may get a good seed in a pack but chances are you will find so many different crosses in each pack you really didn't even know what you were looking for by the end of the grow because you have so much variation. Who really has the space and time to grow 3 packs of seeds to find 1 keeper? Most people don't have that kind of space and plant counts are very limited where I am and I don't really want to go above my plant count for pheno hunting. 1 pack of 12 seeds should produce winners.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

2easy said:


> he says as he moves on to sin city lol
> let me clarify i had nothing but dramas with sin city seeds, hermies and just all round dissapointing plants, they are on my no go list and i like gage green so if you dont like gage green then i suspect your really not going to like sin city.


while i had some sincity herms, id go thru that again because the quality was triple A. sincity is def putting out fire. i grew a cherry pie hybrid from ggg and scs. both had high males and ladys with dicks. but the power pie was much stronger with better flavors. the cherry puff was tasty n potent. but not like the power pie. you judging the company on one seedpack? or did u run a few? what did u run that hermed if i may ask?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> 1 pack of 12 seeds should produce winners.


and does with the right breeder, even with those crazy polys


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

100% of the market is poly

And more than half of the clones,on the market are not real...
So when people run them clones,they tend to think that's the truth...and in the end...it's just Cali conn GSC..or Cali conn chem....ect


GSC x Chen king
 
I for one,do not want seeds,that give me the same damn thing over & over again...just keep a clone for that...no?

GGG from the start,is about people finding they own cut/keeper/ect...

I have found more than one keepercut per pack...of GGG
Do I keep them forever...hell no,a few runs..and I'm on to the next one..


Humans been matting for ever,and we can not put out the same copy,after copy.
It do not work like that.

If there is a real breeder,putting out full copy type seeds....why would anyone try anything else?

Nuture vs nature


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2015)

i had problems with tangerine power. and yes it was just one pack but i wasnt impressed and it was a bad enough impression for me to not waste money on them. unfortunately thats the game first impressions count. 

if gage had of let me down like that on my first pack i would have moved on as well. fortunately my first gage strain was sunmaiden and i was sold immediately. they havnt let me down since, except for one test strain but that strain never made it to production so in my opinion in that case the testing process worked as it should.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

anyone following sincity knows whats up with tang power.you should most definitely try another pack from them. ill bet you wont be disappointed. id bet $100 your happy with your 2nd choice more than your 1st. not to take anything away from the tangerine power its just really unstable. lol


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2015)

to be honest i dont have much space and between ggg and bodhi i dont get much room for anything else both breeders have proven themselves to me time and time again until they lose that reliability i will stick with them. there are a few others on my radar and part of the reason i stopped testing for gage is because i want more flexibility to select what i want to grow rather than be given a random untested strain so i might dip my toe into other pools in the future but for now there are still a bunch of gage strains i desperately want to grow. same goes for bodhi and they are making them faster than i can grow them so im pretty happy where i am at. 

Yes i am a bit of a gage fangirl but really its because of the great grows i have achieved with there strains and the customer service is top notch, i had a failed batch of burgundy, probably my own fault as at the time i was running off of bad advice on how to store seeds correctly. @m4k gifted me a pack of Daybreaker, he didnt have to do that and i made sure that was clear when we talked but he did it anyway, thank god they did it brought me i think 2 years of incredible smoke from my daybreaker cut. probably my most popular strain i have had in my jars.

im not locked in to gage i am open to new things but so far bodhi and GGG have been the best performers i have come across. now trying a new breeder feels like a risk, i wont try anything new unless someone i trust and respect has grown it and can give me an honest review.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2015)

@kgp am i mistaken or are you the breeder for grandaddy purple seeds?

if so then i have grown your bay 11 and loved your work not sure why i never delved deeper into your lines your on the list its just a slow moving line. is bay 11 going to be restocked at the tude/choice. i would really like to grow that strain again

oh and if its not you then disregard


----------



## v.s one (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> 100% of the market is poly
> 
> And more than half of the clones,on the market are not real...
> So when people run them clones,they tend to think that's the truth...and in the end...it's just Cali conn GSC..or Cali conn chem....ect
> ...


What is a poly hybrid?


----------



## v.s one (Apr 4, 2015)

What's up GGGrowers. Does anyone have a link to The GG forums. Read a topic over there about using mineral water for cloning awhile back. Much love v.$


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> he says as he moves on to sin city lol
> let me clarify i had nothing but dramas with sin city seeds, hermies and just all round dissapointing plants, they are on my no go list and i like gage green so if you dont like gage green then i suspect your really not going to like sin city.


Really, problems you say? Sin city seeds you say?
Problems like these.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/buddhas-dream-sin-city.861753/

Second run from seeds and no problems, user error? Maybe.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

no the strain is problematic tangerine power


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone following sincity knows whats up with tang power.you should most definitely try another pack from them. ill bet you wont be disappointed. id bet $100 your happy with your 2nd choice more than your 1st. not to take anything away from the tangerine power its just really unstable. lol


Oh I'll be running the tangerine power. I don't buy the hermie talk. Most of the grows I've seen of TP have been weak. Stunted, over-fertilized, heat stressed plants or put into flower from seedling are the only grows I've really seen of TP. Or somebody popping two beans in a room with 13 other strains and then they wonder why one got away from them. We'll see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

One thing for me: If I do not find a keeper per pack, i skip the breeder. Keeper I take to mean that at least one person in my circle cant live without running the cut. If a pack has nothing worthy of any persons taste it is a write off seed company. Packs cost money. Getting them to Africa costs time and stress and extra charges for currency exchange etc. a pack has to deliver. ONLY Gage, Bodhi and Karma gals going around here for good reason.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Really, problems you say? Sin city seeds you say?
> Problems like these.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/buddhas-dream-sin-city.861753/
> 
> Second run from seeds and no problems, user error? Maybe.


Yeah... My next experience after SinCity was Bodhi and then Gage. SinCity first. All I can say is I am not even keeping half an eyen on SinCity. They produce a good bean and I guess I chose badly, but i wont easily choose them over Gage. Big huge amazing difference for me is tje sheer terpene levels in Gage gear. STRONG smells and flavors, incredible bubble hash. Always. Dont want to knock SinCity but I never even remember them any more.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah... My next experience after SinCity was Bodhi and then Gage. SinCity first. All I can say is I am not even keeping half an eyen on SinCity. They produce a good bean and I guess I chose badly, but i wont easily choose them over Gage. Big huge amazing difference for me is tje sheer terpene levels in Gage gear. STRONG smells and flavors, incredible bubble hash. Always. Dont want to knock SinCity but I never even remember them any more.


Ever since I have started testing for SinCity I have seen nothing but fire strains. The Oscar Goodman and Platinum Delights I grew were both fire. Oscar had keeper Phenos and I'm running the Platinum Delights pheno again. SinCity are doing some great things so retry on something else should happen I think for the few that didn't have good experience with them. Tangerine Power is unstable but there are stable phenos but Agent Orange is unstable so it's no surprises there. Give them a try again I'm sure you can find something you like


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ever since I have started testing for SinCity I have seen nothing but fire strains. The Oscar Goodman and Platinum Delights I grew were both fire. Oscar had keeper Phenos and I'm running the Platinum Delights pheno again. SinCity are doing some great things so retry on something else should happen I think for the few that didn't have good experience with them. Tangerine Power is unstable but there are stable phenos but Agent Orange is unstable so it's no surprises there. Give them a try again I'm sure you can find something you like


Well after running the CherryAK x Jo and Dirty Sanchez from B, i have lost all interest in OG crosses and similar pine cone bud types. Towers of Power are my new thang. Actually used to be my only types I ran, old Dutch types like Chronic and Armageddon were solid bats of dank. Seeing this but with California type terpene profiles and potency has raised the bar for my lab. Anything else must go. Some Karma gear really grabbing my attention right now... Any recommendations from SinCity would be much appreciated AJ. I wont even look at packs without a rec from somebody I trust and I feel I understand your taste and vice versa.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well after running the CherryAK x Jo and Dirty Sanchez from B, i have lost all interest in OG crosses and similar pine cone bud types. Towers of Power are my new thang. Actually used to be my only types I ran, old Dutch types like Chronic and Armageddon were solid bats of dank. Seeing this but with California type terpene profiles and potency has raised the bar for my lab. Anything else must go. Some Karma gear really grabbing my attention right now... Any recommendations from SinCity would be much appreciated AJ. I wont even look at packs without a rec from somebody I trust and I feel I understand your taste and vice versa.


Well if baseball bats of dank if what you love then you will love the Oscar Goodman I tested. Nothing but bats huge dank buds everywhere. Popcorn no such thing as bottom buds were easily 2gram and up buds. Very dense very frosty and potent. Tropical mango melon buds with hints of haze and berry. Buds so big barely had to trim. Check out my Oscar Goodman journal when you have some time. Don't know if SinCity is gonna release it but I think they should. I haven't ran much from them so I can't recommend much but I know that Oscar is what your looking for maybe not flavor wise but dank huge buds she produces.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well after running the CherryAK x Jo and Dirty Sanchez from B, i have lost all interest in OG crosses and similar pine cone bud types. Towers of Power are my new thang. Actually used to be my only types I ran, old Dutch types like Chronic and Armageddon were solid bats of dank. Seeing this but with California type terpene profiles and potency has raised the bar for my lab. Anything else must go. Some Karma gear really grabbing my attention right now... Any recommendations from SinCity would be much appreciated AJ. I wont even look at packs without a rec from somebody I trust and I feel I understand your taste and vice versa.


Find that Pheno of Fireballs I had. Pics in the Breeders Boutique thread. Buds are super dense. Hopefully I can get the clones to be just as fat. Was just a small plant however, i know you grow em much bigger


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What is a poly hybrid?


SSSDH x plat.bubba/jo og

That's a poly I made....maybe even multi poly chuck hybridization sliky dust bust...

Nurture vs nature


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 4, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You mean if I buy a pack of f1 seeds I am not going to get a copy of the mother cut in that pack??? GTFO lol. Its not hard to understand that if a breeders goal is stability they will worm the line, but if they just want to cross out a clone only to make it available in seed form then dont expect to get an exact representation of the mother or father. It will be a mix ie. MmxPp=1MP, 1mp, 1Mp, 1mP. And thats to keep it simple for genetic mixing, there is hella more shit that plays a role in how genes meet than just making the cross on paper so again to expect either parent to show through is not having real expectations of a f1 cross.
> 
> Thats just what it is, really has less to do with the breeder but more the person buying f1s expecting the clone only keeper out of it.


Good post. How does price factor in to this though? At a certain price point should we expect a better, more stable product?

To me the pollen chucks should be cheaper than the worked lines. It doesn't seem to work that way. We've got companies like Gage charging $125 a pack for unstable pollen chucks, and Sannie charging $30 a pack for lines that have been worked to F4, F5 etc.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe do not buy from the place that charge 125 a pack...

Or stick with the 30 a pack

How hard is that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2015)

I believe attitude and seedsman charges 100 a pack. Bodhi is 67-80 dollars


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I believe attitude and seedsman charges 100 a pack. Bodhi is 67-80 dollars


GGG had packs as low as 42 bucks....and a pack as high as 200(force og)

As this world is full of seed buyers,some of which will buy multiple packs,of a cross...and put them right in the vault..at 42 a pack....they go fast.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good post. How does price factor in to this though? At a certain price point should we expect a better, more stable product?
> 
> To me the pollen chucks should be cheaper than the worked lines. It doesn't seem to work that way. We've got companies like Gage charging $125 a pack for unstable pollen chucks, and Sannie charging $30 a pack for lines that have been worked to F4, F5 etc.


i agree with the pricing to a point, but pollen chuckers is where its at. especially pollen chuckers with elite clones or strains. the possibility of something better than the original. there's nothing wrong with pollen chuckers. If it wasnt for pollen chuckers, there wouldnt be no cherry puff, grapestomper, white fire, GSC, etc, or with thc over 30%


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i agree with the pricing to a point, but pollen chuckers is where its at. especially pollen chuckers with elite clones or strains. the possibility of something better than the original. there's nothing wrong with pollen chuckers. If it wasnt for pollen chuckers, there wouldnt be no cherry puff, grapestomper, white fire, GSC, etc, or with thc over 30%


i actually kind of agree its nice to get a bit of variation in the mix, you might get that super freak, you might not. a true breeding strain with the plants all turning out similar is great if your doing large production grows from seed but lets face it these days we do the production runs from clones and select those mums from the seed runs so a little variation is nice.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i agree with the pricing to a point, but pollen chuckers is where its at. especially pollen chuckers with elite clones or strains. the possibility of something better than the original. there's nothing wrong with pollen chuckers. If it wasnt for pollen chuckers, there wouldnt be no cherry puff, grapestomper, white fire, GSC, etc, or with thc over 30%


For sure. I enjoy digging through those packs looking for a gem. 

I guess I fall on to that category that 2easy mentioned above. First impression buyer. Unfortunately my first impression of gage was not a good one so I haven't been in any hurry to get back to them. Bodhi on the other hand has treated me very well, so I bought a bunch of those. I'm sure I'll try GGG again at some point... even though I really don't need to be buying more seeds ATM.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> i actually kind of agree its nice to get a bit of variation in the mix, you might get that super freak, you might not. a true breeding strain with the plants all turning out similar is great if your doing large production grows from seed but lets face it these days we do the production runs from clones and select those mums from the seed runs so a little variation is nice.


There's definitely more vigor with the F1's. I grew out a few inbred lines recently, and while the uniformity was nice, they are really slow growers


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 4, 2015)

the word inbred scares me. reminds me of cousins f-ing each other = retard baby
somebody said breeding practices are almost the same, so if its the almost the same why would i want a retard baby?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah... My next experience after SinCity was Bodhi and then Gage. SinCity first. All I can say is I am not even keeping half an eyen on SinCity. They produce a good bean and I guess I chose badly, but i wont easily choose them over Gage. Big huge amazing difference for me is tje sheer terpene levels in Gage gear. STRONG smells and flavors, incredible bubble hash. Always. Dont want to knock SinCity but I never even remember them any more.


I just happened to find a couple packs of sin's gear that I wanted to try. I definitely wouldn't put them above either bodhi or gage seeing as I have yet to run either, sin is just another option out there. I do plan on picking up some of bodhi's satsuma to run along with sin's tangerine power give kind of a side by side comparison of the two crosses. Besides, I have zero loyalty when it comes to bean sellers. They all lost a little bit of credibility with me around 2005-6ish. Now I just look at each pack as a gamble because stability is no longer a concern of most customers so few breeders will offer consistent results. Will most produce good smoke, sure, but man I don't ever remember hermies and a thousand phenotypes being the large issue they are now. 

And I remember how that LVBK turned out for you back a couple years ago when I first ran the buddha's dream and I would be feeling the same way about sin's gear too if I had that experience you had. Small buds are cool if you're smoking but not if you're growing. Luckily for me, I picked buddha's dream and it yields great and has a good heavy sativa stone. The four girls I'm running now are at 21 day of 12/12 and already starting to goo up and them girls are huge. One has a great hazy fruity smell that over powers the rest, so it should be a good run.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

I hope I have better luck with sincity than you guys did...I got sinmint cookies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> the word inbred scares me. reminds me of cousins f-ing each other = retard baby
> somebody said breeding practices are almost the same, so if its the almost the same why would i want a retard baby?


How do you think humans got to be in the billions? A lot of inbreeding. Plus, any royal family or old world money family are inbred. Inbreeding doesn't always produce retards. If IBL aren't important, then why are cats like Bodhi out searching for land race IBLs?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

how ironic that when someone judged ggg based on one pack, they were told not to judge the co on that one pack. but the same doesnt go for other breeders. lol can you say biased?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> the word inbred scares me. reminds me of cousins f-ing each other = retard baby
> somebody said breeding practices are almost the same, so if its the almost the same why would i want a retard baby?


You have a lot to learn about breeding inbred for marijuana means the strain was isolated (land race) and only produced seeds from the same line of genetics for many many many cycles , that produces a landrace or inbred line (IBL) that has hardly any genetic variance ....meaning if you pop 50 seeds there will only be 1 or 2 phenotypes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I hope I have better luck with sincity than you guys did...I got sinmint cookies.


you will, id bet on it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how ironic that when someone judged ggg based on one pack, they were told not to judge the co on that one pack. but the same doesnt go for other breeders. lol can you say biased?


I wasn't going to say anything....LOL.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I wasn't going to say anything....LOL.


this thread is like the twilight zone!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how ironic that when someone judged ggg based on one pack, they were told not to judge the co on that one pack. but the same doesnt go for other breeders. lol can you say biased?


They are really stuck on these GGG people haven't you noticed? Any negative review is just hating because GGG could never have a bad seed according to them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Maybe do not buy from the place that charge 125 a pack...
> 
> Or stick with the 30 a pack
> 
> How hard is that?


The $30 packs from Sannie I sampled were overpriced by about $30. Whoever it was that says they'll never pop any more Daybreakers, pm me if you think _anything _is better.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> They are really stuck on these GGG people haven't you noticed? Any negative review is just hating because GGG could never have a bad seed according to them.


yea, im over it. any pollen i have of ggg, im thinking of trashing. i feel like just tearing these bright moment plants out n just saying fuck it. seriously considered it 2 nights ago...


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea, im over it. any pollen i have of ggg, im thinking of trashing. i feel like just tearing these bright moment plants out n just saying fuck it. seriously considered it 2 nights ago...


That's exactly how I felt at the mid/end of my daybreaker grow, honestly I was kinda happy that they grew nanners just because I chopped them right away when I saw it and knew the grow was over for them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Maybe do not buy from the place that charge 125 a pack...
> 
> Or stick with the 30 a pack
> 
> How hard is that?


I wish I had fans like this , I will give you that you are dedicated to these guys...honestly tho 125$ for a pack of pollen chucked polyhybrids that come from less than honest breeding stock (I.E. These people got some bullshit cuts) ? Who the fuck's chemdawg D smells like menthol and eucalyptus? Who the hell's OG smells like a hashplant? If you answered gage green group to 1 or more of these questions you may want to rethinking paying 125$ per pack.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how ironic that when someone judged ggg based on one pack, they were told not to judge the co on that one pack. but the same doesnt go for other breeders. lol can you say biased?


The people that have grown sin replyed did they not?


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I wish I had fans like this , I will give you that you are dedicated to these guys...honestly tho 125$ for a pack of pollen chucked polyhybrids that come from less than honest breeding stock (I.E. These people got some bullshit cuts) ? Who the fuck's chemdawg D smells like menthol and eucalyptus? Who the hell's OG smells like a hashplant? If you answered gage green group to 1 or more of these questions you may want to rethinking paying 125$ per pack.


Who has them for 125?


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The $30 packs from Sannie I sampled were overpriced by about $30. Whoever it was that says they'll never pop any more Daybreakers, pm me if you think _anything _is better.


Say what......but they are real breeders


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> They are really stuck on these GGG people haven't you noticed? Any negative review is just hating because GGG could never have a bad seed according to them.


whos stuck on ggg? i have companys raging from A-Z over 200. other people are here are running different companys. not just ggg
if you think 125 too much. dont think about loompa, archive, karma, mr nice, dna, raskals, etc. 
if you dont have time to pheno hunt or have space, stick to your feminized seeds and clones. 
stop bashing a company because of 1 pack.
the sin mints are a winner, but known for nanners, as with any gsc cross.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Who has them for 125?


http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/gage-green-group-daybreak-seeds-4331 , 124.54$ plus 10 euros for insured shipping so yea....


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> whos stuck on ggg? i have companys raging from A-Z over 200. other people are here are running different companys. not just ggg
> if you think 125 too much. dont think about loompa, archive, karma, mr nice, dna, raskals, etc.
> if you dont have time to pheno hunt or have space, stick to your feminized seeds and clones.
> stop bashing a company because of 1 pack.
> the sin mints are a winner, but known for nanners, as with any gsc cross.


I'm not bashing them just showing you guys the truth to their breeding methods, they don't have real cuts , their chemdawg d cut smells like methol and eucalyptis? That's not chemdawg D period. They are selling people fake cuts shame on them. Daybreaker's description says OG KUSH crossed with CHEMDAWG D, neither of those strains were used to produce the seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> The people that have grown sin replyed did they not?


you like to gamble? lets split a pack, send it to homegirl. i bet 100 she likes what she finds. i bet she digs into more scs after...bet that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm not bashing them just showing you guys the truth to their breeding methods, they don't have real cuts , their chemdawg d cut smells like methol and eucalyptis? That's not chemdawg D period. They are selling people fake cuts shame on them.


its cause he uses dif nutes and its cuz the probiotics...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its cause he uses dif nutes and its cuz the probiotics...


bodhi came out n said he used a cut that wasnt what it was. respect!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/gage-green-group-daybreak-seeds-4331 , 124.54$ plus 10 euros for insured shipping so yea....


well shut his mouth!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The $30 packs from Sannie I sampled were overpriced by about $30. Whoever it was that says they'll never pop any more Daybreakers, pm me if you think _anything _is better.


Of all people I think you might enjoy the Bastard series. The Afgan Haze bastards were big yielding solid potent nugs of sweetie spicy goodness...


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> you like to gamble? lets split a pack, send it to homegirl. i bet 100 she likes what she finds. i bet she digs into more scs after...bet that.


Now why would I do anything with you?

Daybreaker 99 at the mug shop...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Of all people I think you might enjoy the Bastard series. The Afgan Haze bastards were big yielding solid potent nugs of sweetie spicy goodness...


They don't have a b*tch series? Looks like it could be a great idea...


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm not bashing them just showing you guys the truth to their breeding methods, they don't have real cuts , their chemdawg d cut smells like methol and eucalyptis? That's not chemdawg D period. They are selling people fake cuts shame on them. Daybreaker's description says OG KUSH crossed with CHEMDAWG D, neither of those strains were used to produce the seeds.


How is this truth?

Are you not growing a fake GSC....Cali con.

Not getting it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now why would I do anything with you?
> 
> Daybreaker 99 at the mug shop...


i had a problem with you. but that was more my frustrations with the breeder. i hold no ill will toward you. im over it..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> They don't have a b*tch series? Looks like it could be a great idea...


LOLLLLLLLLLLLL im fuckin dying


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how ironic that when someone judged ggg based on one pack, they were told not to judge the co on that one pack. but the same doesnt go for other breeders. lol can you say biased?


 i think you may find it was two different people that said those things i clearly stated if my first pack of gage was a let down i would have moved on. in my case it wasnt. personally i like gage and i will continue to sing there praises as long as i keep getting good results from them. its no skin off my nose if someone else disagrees or shops elsewhere, hell it would be a pretty vanilla world if we all grew from the same breeder


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> How is this truth?
> 
> Are you not growing a fake GSC....Cali con.
> 
> Not getting it.


nice deflection, bravo


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i had a problem with you. but that was more my frustrations with the breeder. i hold no ill will toward you. im over it..


Like I said......."fake hate"

But very man of you to say,real talk.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> i think you may find it was two different people that said those things i clearly stated if my first pack of gage was a let down i would have moved on. in my case it wasnt. personally i like gage and i will continue to sing there praises as long as i keep getting good results from them. its no skin off my nose if someone else disagrees or shops elsewhere, hell it would be a pretty vanilla world if we all grew from the same breeder


 your lucky 1st impression was sun maiden. nuff said. happy growing  i much prefer the chem og dad if i had to choose again.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Like I said......."fake hate"
> 
> But very man of you to say,real talk.


what hate? show me this post....


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea, im over it. any pollen i have of ggg, im thinking of trashing. i feel like just tearing these bright moment plants out n just saying fuck it. seriously considered it 2 nights ago...


please forgive me but i dont understand why you visit this thread if you hate GGG so much? sems counterproductive wouldnt your time be better spent researching other breeders work?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what hate? show me this post....


Ain't it baked yet?

Why not let go.......call it a tie......roll a fattie and take a drive - it's a gorgeous day.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Ain't it baked yet?
> 
> Why not let go.......call it a tie......roll a fattie and take a drive - it's a gorgeous day.


im trying! like on godfather " but they pull me back in!" i love that last comment u posted, classic! 

i havent even smoked yet today. brb gotta wake n bake...


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

please the bickering is embarrassing. not everyone is going to like the same things its time to move on. if you dont like gage green genetics then the gage green thread may not be the place for you. some of us like the strains they produce and just want to chill and share our experiences. you people are harshing my buzz with all this pointless back and forth.

yoda and greenghost no hate guys but please can you step aside if your not going to contribute. and by all means if your contribution is photos of herm flowers or low yield or even a bad review that is fair game we all deserve to see those results if they are out there, it will help us prevent making bad decisions on strain selection in the future. perhaps i came in a little late and missed these posts but if thats the case and the poor results are documented then i dont understand why you are still flogging this horse.

i had a bad run with sin city but im not hanging out in the sin city seeds thread hounding them out about it, i got unlucky it happens, i sucked it up and moved on and found something i am happy with.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Ain't it baked yet?
> 
> Why not let go.......call it a tie......roll a fattie and take a drive - it's a gorgeous day.


Yup... Is it not funny how us uptight motherfuckers you and I seem to be soooooooo unphazed these days without a tiger trying to bite our balls lmfao... yup agreed rollin up a blunt of note and filling up the gas on the way out, gonna eat me some tarmac lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> please forgive me but i dont understand why you visit this thread if you hate GGG so much? sems counterproductive wouldnt your time be better spent researching other breeders work?


yea i forgot, no negetivity allowed unless its towards another breeder. my bad!

ill be long gone but the problems will remain. youll learn that it wasnt hate in time i guess. if you truly reread the drama yould see me praising the mendo hybrids. so am i really hating?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> please the bickering is embarrassing. not everyone is going to like the same things its time to move on. if you dont like gage green genetics then the gage green thread may not be the place for you. some of us like the strains they produce and just want to chill and share our experiences. you people are harshing my buzz with all this pointless back and forth.
> 
> yoda and greenghost no hate guys but please can you step aside if your not going to contribute. and by all means if your contribution is photos of herm flowers or low yield or even a bad review that is fair game we all deserve to see those results if they are out there, it will help us prevent making bad decisions on strain selection in the future. perhaps i came in a little late and missed these posts but if thats the case and the poor results are documented then i dont understand why you are still flogging this horse.
> 
> i had a bad run with sin city but im not hanging out in the sin city seeds thread hounding them out about it, i got unlucky it happens, i sucked it up and moved on and found something i am happy with.


I like you more with each post.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea i forgot, no negetivity allowed unless its towards another breeder. my bad!
> so am i really hating?


your quote, "keyplay is a bitch, patent that"
if you dont have nothing anything nice to say, dont say anything at all.
basic forum etiquette


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea i forgot, no negetivity allowed unless its towards another breeder. my bad!
> 
> ill be long gone but the problems will remain. youll learn that it wasnt hate in time i guess. if you truly reread the drama yould see me praising the mendo hybrids. so am i really hating?


did you miss this "and by all means if your contribution is photos of herm flowers or low yield or even a bad review that is fair game we all deserve to see those results if they are out there, it will help us prevent making bad decisions on strain selection in the future."

lol it just goes to show the difference in our tastes, i dont particularly like the mendo crosses. not my type of buzz. i dint have any problems with the plants they just werent to my taste


----------



## 2easy (Apr 4, 2015)

may your choices reflect your hopes not your fears
Nelson Mandela


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> How is this truth?
> 
> Are you not growing a fake GSC....Cali con.
> 
> Not getting it.


Yeah but I knew what I was getting when I got it, I was told this is a cali connection GSC clone.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

i hope you guys dont mind but look at his its funny hahaha


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

see that in the next scary movie...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah but I knew what I was getting when I got it, I was told this is a cali connection GSC clone.


Bro I know you didn't get what you was looking for in the Daybreakers but please remember it is a polyhybrid. You don't know what genes from the parent came out especially since no one really knows Chemdawg lineage truly or OG or Joseph whatever you wanna call him. I think Jo just dominated in the females you have but to say Gage is selling people fake Chem D crosses is kinda crazy. They've been out there in the game too long and are well respected so I don't think they are doing that


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I know you didn't get what you was looking for in the Daybreakers but please remember it is a polyhybrid. You don't know what genes from the parent came out especially since no one really knows Chemdawg lineage truly or OG or Joseph whatever you wanna call him. I think Jo just dominated in the females you have but to say Gage is selling people fake Chem D crosses is kinda crazy. They've been out there in the game too long and are well respected so I don't think they are doing that


Why is it crazy? Just read what the actual breeder said his chemdawg d cut smells like, two smells that no chemdawg cut should smell like.


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

i still have 2 packs of the first release of grape stomper og ive been tryin to figure out what to do with. not sure if its time to pop them or now or run my apollo 13 again


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

heres a quote from elite genetics about chem d....

.".so does it have the raw potency of REAL PURE super frosted chemdawg? have you smoked the real chem d cut,just curious?
chemdawg should be super frosted & extreme chemy/rotten/fuel or its just not real..only the chem#4 tastes way diff then the rest.."

"but yeah the real chem d cut is one of the strongest cuts on earth,thats fact! were are talking top 3! sfv og kush is in the top 10-15 prolly best ever..props to Swerve for getting the sfv out there! & props to my bro Orgnkid for getting many cuts og kush(the larry),blackberry kush,banana og kush, sour og kush, sour banana og kush etc.. out at many clubs..im glad i could help him work these cuts to! we all have the same goal in mind & the skunk va is being breed with for a few more years,maybe it will be let out in a couple years..but for now if you cant find the chemdawg d cut & most cant as its not easy to find,but its not a big deal there are several chem d crossed hybrid seeds are simular potency..:thumb: after all the whole chemdawg line came from 13 seeds & the chem d is the best of those 13 seeds so chem d cut x almost anything is gonna be just sick!!"


even elite tested seeds? cool, heres him touching on a chem crossed to a chem and what happens in some polys.....

"nope 1st i gotta grow 40 seeds from that cut & show every1 they all look the same frosty wise..

the arrangements have been made & will be supplying cuts/clones this summer in so cal co-ops..i will release a large variety of elite cuts,some however i need to get permission 1st like the white etc..etc..i have no problem supplying cuts to med patients..im not worried about losing $..people dont yet understand that a chem x chem seed can have a crazy new added flavor to the chem/fuel..i found a super vanilla super chemy/fuely chem fem in a seed that taste is crazy amazing, also found another with cirus added to it, it was the the ae77 cali-o flava but mixed with chemy/fuely goodness..both those phenos were found in 12 seeds of male/female so 6 fems & 4 were normal bomb chem/fuel chron & pure chem/fuely candy tasting & those 2 had some crazy flavor from i dont know where but i reveg those for cuts! "

a dif user in the same thread.....". But I still like Chem '91 cut better B/C of the overwhelmingly O.G Kush flavor, while the Chemdog D has the O.G Kush undertones well hidden under a thick layer of body oder/garlic/onions aromas. The Chem D is a stout indica while the Chem '91 is more sativa type. "


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> props to Swerve for getting the sfv out there! "


I stopped reading after Swerve. Swerve got his ass called out by Bern on his GSC. and people say swerve doesnt have verified cuts either.. So do I feel like ripping up his stuff because he doesnt have the real GSC or other cuts? No, im just going to run them and hope for a gem. some of his gsc and other stuff look fire. thats all that matters


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 4, 2015)

happy goldens 3 weeks(?) into 12.12


----------



## v.s one (Apr 4, 2015)

Just took a couple of clones from my day breakers and put them in flower. I'm hoping for a boy and a girl. Or two girls will work too. Gonna germ some more tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Just took a couple of clones from my day breakers and put them in flower. I'm hoping for a boy and a girl. Or two girls will work too. Gonna germ some more tonight. Wish me luck!


Good luck! Hope you get both, what you doing with the male?


----------



## v.s one (Apr 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck! Hope you get both, what you doing with the male?


 Thanks Yoda I'm going to cross them together and try to find the chem leaner you were looking for in the next generation. unless I have it now time will tell.. how much weight did you end up with on your girls?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Thanks Yoda I'm going to cross them together and try to find the chem leaner you were looking for in the next generation. unless I have it now time will tell.. how much weight did you end up with on your girls?


good answer! the f2s will surely have those mother phenos so desired. i f2 everything even if i find what im looking for.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 5, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Thanks Yoda I'm going to cross them together and try to find the chem leaner you were looking for in the next generation. unless I have it now time will tell.. how much weight did you end up with on your girls?


hmmm I don't really measure weight but I got 2 jars that hold between 8-16oz so quite a bit.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Why is it crazy? Just read what the actual breeder said his chemdawg d cut smells like, two smells that no chemdawg cut should smell like.


thats because daybreaker is a hybrid between chemdawg d x jo. there describing it after its been crossed. so of course it would taste different.
theres a small chance you will actually get the onion flavored, but you would have to pheno hunt for that.
just like swerve chem 91 and archive hazmat or whosever. i doubt you will find that flavor unless ibl. if you do. you found a keeper.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> happy goldens 3 weeks(?) into 12.12


Killin it on this run brother


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 5, 2015)

The real gems are the Gage creations anyhow not the clonly crosses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 5, 2015)

Golden Gage being an exception to what i just said tho. Gods what a strain. I would love to see Gen run it. That way you guys will take me seriously lol... Gen bro you will run it at least twice


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> thats because daybreaker is a hybrid between chemdawg d x jo. there describing it after its been crossed. so of course it would taste different.
> theres a small chance you will actually get the onion flavored, but you would have to pheno hunt for that.
> just like swerve chem 91 and archive hazmat or whosever. i doubt you will find that flavor unless ibl. if you do. you found a keeper.


This is what we've all been trying to say that these hybrids being cross creates something different but the phenos of parents will be in there but the pool is so wide open.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2015)

Love too see the Gage thread going strong.......love it.

 

Golden Gage is definitely on the radar,...but first I must pop bullrider x jo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd love to run other gage gear other then just cherry puff but yea know life is such lol.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 5, 2015)

From GGG description on Freedom Baby-
-Gage Seeds wanted to create a hybrid that could offer the medicinal user the opportunity to experiment and select from interesting phenotypes that may carry the high CBD trait in it. They hope to reintroduce CBD genetics back into the cannabis gene pool through their efforts. While each phenotype will contain genes from the Harlequin, expression of the high CBD trait is not guaranteed.-

-Just like your daybreaker, the chem d taste is not guaranteed-


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2015)

m4k said his CUT had eucalyptus, not the offspring. red flag....maybe i gotta reread his comment.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> m4k said his CUT had eucalyptus, not the offspring. red flag....maybe i gotta reread his comment.


He did say this but I don't think he meant it as that's the main smell coming from it. Everyone knows Chem D has the rotten fuel funk but I can see where him saying that will make someone question. Maybe @m4k can clarify what he was saying


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> From GGG description on Freedom Baby-
> -Gage Seeds wanted to create a hybrid that could offer the medicinal user the opportunity to experiment and select from interesting phenotypes that may carry the high CBD trait in it. They hope to reintroduce CBD genetics back into the cannabis gene pool through their efforts. While each phenotype will contain genes from the Harlequin, expression of the high CBD trait is not guaranteed.-
> 
> -Just like your daybreaker, the chem d taste is not guaranteed-


People love to only read what they choose to see...


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2015)

Eucalyptus 

Eucalyptus trees have a minty, pine scent with a touch of honey. Due to how closely eucalyptus trees grow to one another, the genus produces numerous hybrids, which results in diverse scents, according to archivist Robert L. Santos at California State University, Stanislaus. There are more than 600 eucalyptus species throughout the world varying in physical appearance and aroma.


One variety of eucalyptus, the Eucalyptus citriodora "Hook," also known as the lemon-scented gum, has, as its name implies, a lemon fragrance. The aroma comes from the fact that the tree is a hybrid with a citrus tree. The lemon-scented gum tree is most physically recognizable in a grove of eucalyptus because of its shorter height -- unlike other species, it reaches 130 feet, instead of 400 feet. The tree also has naturally peeling bark that has a bluish inner layer. The leaves were used as an antiseptic in traditional folk medicine, according to experts at the Purdue University Horticulture Department.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 5, 2015)

i just dont know why Keyplay would use a fake chem D cut. again im not from the US so maybe im missing something, but if im not mistaken the Chem-D cut is one of the more common cuts getting around. i have met a few people in my travels online who have the actual cut, i have never tried to obtain it because its not geographically possible but surely someone in Keyplays position would have access to the legit cut, i mean its not like he doesnt have his fair share of cuts to trade etc.

i mean wasnt it Yoda who said he got his cut of chem-d from a dispensary. if its that easy to get why would Keyplay be forced to use a fake cut?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> From GGG description on Freedom Baby-
> -Gage Seeds wanted to create a hybrid that could offer the medicinal user the opportunity to experiment and select from interesting phenotypes that may carry the high CBD trait in it. They hope to reintroduce CBD genetics back into the cannabis gene pool through their efforts. While each phenotype will contain genes from the Harlequin, expression of the high CBD trait is not guaranteed.-
> 
> -Just like your daybreaker, the chem d taste is not guaranteed-


why are you using the freedom baby description instead of the daybreaker one?


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> i just dont know why Keyplay would use a fake chem D cut. again im not from the US so maybe im missing something, but if im not mistaken the Chem-D cut is one of the more common cuts getting around. i have met a few people in my travels online who have the actual cut, i have never tried to obtain it because its not geographically possible but surely someone in Keyplays position would have access to the legit cut, i mean its not like he doesnt have his fair share of cuts to trade etc.
> 
> i mean wasnt it Yoda who said he got his cut of chem-d from a dispensary. if its that easy to get why would Keyplay be forced to use a fake cut?


People love to try and spewing fake hate....plus they need attention.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> why are you using the freedom baby description instead of the daybreaker one?


people are having a hard time understanding daybreaker description.
i tried to be clear as possible, i was using an analogy
are you trying to argue?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2015)

So my aloha are suffering from over watering... My RH took a huge upswing and it messed up my watering schedule. ARGGHHHH!!!

They still appear mostly healthy. I am hoping an extra day or two will straighten those fan leaves out.

Poked some holes in the soil tops to help air it out a bit and added some more airflow. Also raised heater temps 1 degree.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> i just dont know why Keyplay would use a fake chem D cut. again im not from the US so maybe im missing something, but if im not mistaken the Chem-D cut is one of the more common cuts getting around. i have met a few people in my travels online who have the actual cut, i have never tried to obtain it because its not geographically possible but surely someone in Keyplays position would have access to the legit cut, i mean its not like he doesnt have his fair share of cuts to trade etc.
> 
> i mean wasnt it Yoda who said he got his cut of chem-d from a dispensary. if its that easy to get why would Keyplay be forced to use a fake cut?





genuity said:


> People love to try and spewing fake hate....plus they need attention.


sorry off topic here but are those bull rider x Jo testers or bought beans. Peace


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2015)

v.s one said:


> sorry off topic here but are those bull rider x Jo testers or bought beans. Peace


Testers..


----------



## v.s one (Apr 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Testers..


do you have picture of these guys humping a goat or something. Because these guys are just giving you dank.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2015)

v.s one said:


> do you have picture of these guys humping a goat or something. Because these guys are just giving you dank.


Hahahaha....all I did was buy one pack of grape stomper og,grow it out,post the pics...

M4k,seen the pics...as did skunkie...who was growing the same thing...

The day the site went up,I was on it...keyplay seen the pics,sent me Candydrop to test...the rest is history.


Or just a lucky guy.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 5, 2015)

Keep us informed bull rider has been on my short list for a minute but I will settle for the next best thing. Looks like they are finally adding some indica to the catalog.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> i just dont know why Keyplay would use a fake chem D cut. again im not from the US so maybe im missing something, but if im not mistaken the Chem-D cut is one of the more common cuts getting around. i have met a few people in my travels online who have the actual cut, i have never tried to obtain it because its not geographically possible but surely someone in Keyplays position would have access to the legit cut, i mean its not like he doesnt have his fair share of cuts to trade etc.
> 
> i mean wasnt it Yoda who said he got his cut of chem-d from a dispensary. if its that easy to get why would Keyplay be forced to use a fake cut?


I just might have got a shit batch of seeds, it happens to the best, I will keep my mind open to gage green for a second grow , and I see all your points awesome to have a thread like this on the forums!


----------



## 2easy (Apr 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I just might have got a shit batch of seeds, it happens to the best, I will keep my mind open to gage green for a second grow , and I see all your points awesome to have a thread like this on the forums!


thanks for that yoda, i have been trying to be as open to both sides of this discussion as possible but sometimes it feels like people arent listening and would prefer an argument rather than a discussion, and as i said earlier i would welcome bad reviews and pictures just as readily as the good ones because honesty is the best policy.

if there is a problem with a strain and i know of it, then when someone asks i can suggest they maybe try a different ggg strain, this way they dont get stung on there first pack and if they are happy on there first pack then they are more likely to buy another and another. if they arent happy on their first they will like most of us, move on to the next breeder.

not that im affiliated with gage or anything but i am a supporter and would like to see them continue because i like their stuff


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha....all I did was buy one pack of grape stomper og,grow it out,post the pics...
> 
> M4k,seen the pics...as did skunkie...who was growing the same thing...
> 
> ...


Hey lets not forget I'm over there too! Ha


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cherry Puff, end of day 6 12/12


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha....all I did was buy one pack of grape stomper og,grow it out,post the pics...
> 
> M4k,seen the pics...as did skunkie...who was growing the same thing...
> 
> ...


M4k saw my Beaver run and decided my lab belongs to dankness lol... Some shared info on organics, and when the fella learned how little I know about Cali genetics blessed me with six packs. Three to test and three for education. I am beyond grateful. So generous. I owe @m4k a huge solid.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Puff, end of day 6 12/12
> View attachment 3388999


About to uppot 2 of these today,and chop some plants..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> About to uppot 2 of these today,and chop some plants..


This round this bitch just exploded. Best run so far with her. I'm afraid I over did this run. Only a week in and it's a jungle.....


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> This round this bitch just exploded. Best run so far with her. I'm afraid I over did this run. Only a week in and it's a jungle.....


I bet..
Nothing wrong with over doing things.....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> I bet..
> Nothing wrong with over doing things.....


Haha I'm hoping it is. I know I'm fucking ready to see flower though....


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I'm hoping it is. I know I'm fucking ready to see flower though....


I'm so ready to do a full room of just one plant

I think the first one ima do is fireballs....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2015)

FIREBALLS all around !!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm so ready to do a full room of just one plant
> 
> I think the first one ima do is fireballs....


I need to do this too. With all the good stuff I'm having its gonna be hard tho. I think I can donate one portion of the tent to one strain only. What it will be who knows lol. Can't go wrong with Fireballs!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

Any comments on my girls up there? Kinda concerned for them. I do not like promix HP. 

The peat is ground really fine and I feel it is contributing to compaction. I will go back to pro mix ultimate most likely as soon as home depot opens their garden section.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

I just want these girls to be ready to flip! I want to pop those Raspberry Montage x Blackberry pie so bad!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any comments on my girls up there?


 I got nothing....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any comments on my girls up there? Kinda concerned for them. I do not like promix HP.
> 
> The peat is ground really fine and I feel it is contributing to compaction. I will go back to pro mix ultimate most likely as soon as home depot opens their garden section.


Only thing I can say it let them do their thang and when they dry out not to water so heavy. I don't know anything about Promix but it seems like it needs extra perlite as I've seen a few people have problems with it holding too much water. Those pots your using isn't hwlping dry them out faster


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2015)

Pro mix HP in cloth pots has worked great for me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only thing I can say it let them do their thang and when they dry out not to water so heavy. I don't know anything about Promix but it seems like it needs extra perlite as I've seen a few people have problems with it holding too much water. Those pots your using isn't hwlping dry them out faster


Pro mix ultimate is cheaper and has longer moss particles. I feel it made the mix lighter. 

Pro mix HP is expensive, has way too much dust and is ground too fine. I mixed a bit of EWC in with the soil, but not much. 3 cups over 12 gallons of soil. sooooo... Not sure what is happening here...

This is me opening a bag of Pro mix HP.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

I will be sampling some Cherry Jo tonight. I will be posting pics.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pro mix ultimate is cheaper and has longer moss particles. I feel it made the mix lighter.
> 
> Pro mix HP is expensive, has way too much dust and is ground too fine. I mixed a bit of EWC in with the soil, but not much. 3 cups over 12 gallons of soil. sooooo... Not sure what is happening here...
> 
> This is me opening a bag of Pro mix HP.


Def add some perlite to that next time if you use it again. I don't know if I could have used it if it was like that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

So I smoked some cherry Jo #1. Nice gradual lift. Pretty strong but starts building gently.

So far head and body mix with soothing sensations.

Very nice


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

Why don't you just use peat/perlite/ewc or compost or mushroom compost for a base and add to that? Peat is super cheap and so is mushroom compost, perlite is the most expensive part, and no compacting issues, perfect drainage and retention. @Flaming Pie


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any comments on my girls up there? Kinda concerned for them. I do not like promix HP.
> 
> The peat is ground really fine and I feel it is contributing to compaction. I will go back to pro mix ultimate most likely as soon as home depot opens their garden section.


squeeze the pots so you see cracks forming in the soil. Scrape off all mulch before you do this, stop if you hit roots. Heating mats set to 24 degrees celsius help a fuktonne. Add direct air flow over soil surface. It will dry in a crust this way, till gently to break a crusty surface. Add mulch as soon as they perk up again. If it takes more than four days an emergency up can. You WILL have root rot. Two ways to go about this, is use Uncle Bens root pruning tek, which is merely running a metal ruler around the rim of the pot chopping roots as you go. Or get some Trichoderma fungus to innoculate the ladies as soon as they can handle water, it is mycovorous and does the same job as mycos so it will bind to your roots and eat all the bad molds and totally dominate. What I would do step by step is: RIGHT NOW prep some over size pots. Up can giving a gentle prune to roots. No water just some mulch. Soon as they perk up innoculate with a little trichoderma in solution. Wait till they get near dry, then and only then water down so all soil is moist. Personally I would shoot for a full strength ACT NOT NUTE TEA but ACT. Add another ten days overall to the time before they can flower, should be stress free by then. And yeah rather more perlite than less...


----------



## Thomaspace00 (Apr 7, 2015)

5 OG
2 Moby Dick #2
2 Sicili Seeds i found in a bud
Just switched lights and time to 12/12


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

Thomaspace00 said:


> 5 OG
> 2 Moby Dick #2
> 2 Sicili Seeds i found in a bud
> Just switched lights and time to 12/12


Great looking plants bro. Not trying to be a dick or anything but you may catch some flack for posting none Gage Green stuff so if you gonna post in here try to stick to that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 7, 2015)

I still want to cross a Suicide Cheese girl with a Moby Dick boy. Call it Dick Cheese lmfao


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 7, 2015)

instead of perlite. try rice hulls or crushed lava rocks or both. 
wont shift the medium like perlite and holds microbes.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 7, 2015)

first 2 are aspi #1
last 2 are aspi #3 extremely frosty and has multiple foxtail shape coming out of nug
I need a REAL camera!


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking very good jack...


----------



## kgp (Apr 7, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> first 2 are aspi #1
> last 2 are aspi #3 extremely frosty and has a multiple foxtail shape coming out of nug
> I need a REAL camera!


Looks great! What is the cross?


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks great! What is the cross?


King lou 13 x jo


----------



## kgp (Apr 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> King lou 13 x jo


Nice! Aspirare. I get it. Looks super og. I like the looks of that plant, nice og nugs stacking up.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2015)

That's looking pretty dank!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 7, 2015)

pulled a switch a-roo. going with healing fields=cindy la pew X freedom baby. caregiver will be next. 
i'll be looking for the pineapple pheno


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> pulled a switch a-roo. going with healing fields=cindy la pew X freedom baby. caregiver will be next.
> i'll be looking for the pineapple pheno


Man jack,them give out some very med type plants..like a warm tussin body feel..
Large & short plants..

The plants had an old time,type growing feel to them...


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

starfighter ix2 or 303 biodiesel or grape stomper og. tough decision to make


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 7, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> starfighter ix2 or 303 biodiesel or grape stomper og. tough decision to make


just pop five of each. thats what i did.
5-adonis
5-healing fields
5-scotts og

those hand writing numbers on gsog are so obvious where they came from. tude, cough, cough


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> starfighter ix2 or 303 biodiesel or grape stomper og. tough decision to make


Dont pop the Bio Diesel... I want to twist your arm and trade them off you lol... Been wanting that strain soooooo baaaad


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Nice! Aspirare. I get it. Looks super og. I like the looks of that plant, nice og nugs stacking up.


kgp, see if you can get some PKOG x GSOG from m4k. I think it hits the nail on the head for you. Identical type bud structure to this, smells of cat piss and pine resin, tastes like a pine forest to the face with a sourish chemical eye watering note that had my eyes burning during trim. Only have shitty pics from under the HPS but i will look for the best ones to show you. Stuff is nasty.


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

well i think as i have 2 packs of the stomper og im gonna pop a pack of them. and i will wait on the rest for now. and @Hamish i have a couple more biodiesels after that pack..........


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 8, 2015)

Doing a 3rd run of the daybreaker now, going pure organic water only to try to coax more flavor out, I hope this time is a winner I think last grow might have been messed up because of my fault this time i'm going to get it ! come on bat shit and molasses!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 8, 2015)

some info on cookies


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> some info on cookies


I've seen that video before. He talks about the f1Duban being the secret to Cookies and Cherry Pie. I don't believe it tho kinda hesitates a lil but that doesn't mean anything. I just don't believe it why would they need to work with DNA Genetics to get "real cookies" out there if they are breeders and breed it already? It's just too much mystery and stories over this strain I wouldn't know what to believe


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 8, 2015)

yeah the guy in the hat hesitates, but pieguy tells it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> yeah the guy in the hat hesitates, but pieguy tells it


That's Jigga I don't know who's supposed to be the one who made it him or pieguy but everyone was saying pieguy at first. From the video you can see their Cookies has no purple whatsoever. Every pic I've seen of Cookies that's theirs never has purple so I don't know what it could be. Speculation has it that the f1 is Purple Champagne(Champagne x GDP) but who knows. I would like to try that f1Duban to see how it smokes tho


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 8, 2015)

yeah ive been thinking about adding durban poison from sensi to my stash
i already have purple champagne. maybe ill make my own f1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> yeah ive been thinking about adding durban poison from sensi to my stash
> i already have purple champagne. maybe ill make my own f1


If you're getting durban poison, I would go with dutch passion's version. I know it was 10 years ago but Mark Emery's old magazine Cannabis Culture did a run of 50 DP and 50 sensi durbans for a breeding project. Out of the 50 sensi seeds, they had like 13 phenotypes and zero worth keeping, male or female. The dutch passion seeds were uniform with maybe two or three phenotypes. The people doing the article ended up only using DP's durban and stated they were shocked that sensi's were so all over the place. Was ten years ago, but I can't image that things have changed much since then. Cheers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> yeah ive been thinking about adding durban poison from sensi to my stash
> i already have purple champagne. maybe ill make my own f1


Would be something to try. I wanna try GDP Purple Champagne it's not the same as what you have tho. You have any pics of the Purple Pagne I've heard of it but never seen it before


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2015)

So the girls are looking a bit happier. Still wishing they would perk up more, but they are drying out a lot faster now. 

I fed them less nitrogen last round, because I feared there was alot of nitrogen in the soil from overwatering. Seems they ate it all tho, because the bloom feed was not enough nitrogen for them. So I will probably give them grow feed with a bit of bloom next watering. 

I want to flip these gals this weekend, we'll see what happens tho. #2 is very tall. AGS stretches alot in flower... gotta do it soon.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Would be something to try. I wanna try GDP Purple Champagne it's not the same as what you have tho. You have any pics of the Purple Pagne I've heard of it but never seen it before


its the same. just in my vault.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> its the same. just in my vault.


Lol oh damn well that ain't the Purple Champagne that's suspected to be the F1 in cookies. I was hoping you had the the real Purple Champagne. Been doing some searching on that and found that it may be a purple pheno of Champagne and not a cross of Champagne x GDP. Just too much with that strain. Got a cut of GSC it's either OGKB or Platinum we shall see soon will have Forum too so I'll get to see what the hype is about but I think crosses will be better than the clone as my Platinum Delights is fire. Smells sour master kushy very loud but taste like sweet beery sugar cookies. Now I'm gonna pop some of the Grateful Breath I have


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol oh damn well that ain't the Purple Champagne that's suspected to be the F1 in cookies. I was hoping you had the the real Purple Champagne. Been doing some searching on that and found that it may be a purple pheno of Champagne and not a cross of Champagne x GDP. Just too much with that strain. Got a cut of GSC it's either OGKB or Platinum we shall see soon will have Forum too so I'll get to see what the hype is about but I think crosses will be better than the clone as my Platinum Delights is fire. Smells sour master kushy very loud but taste like sweet beery sugar cookies. Now I'm gonna pop some of the Grateful Breath I have


thats good to know, but i didnt get p-champ because maybe it had "cookies" i got it because i've seen nice representation of them. it looks fire, and who doesnt like purple hues. those usually go first in my stash. frankly, its hard to believe those guys anyways. i mean, if i had a prize winning recipe. I WOULD NOT be giving it out.
your like a sponge. you absorb a bunch of knowledge. so i respect what you say. i see you in almost every thread.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> thats good to know, but i didnt get p-champ because maybe it had "cookies" i got it because i've seen nice representation of them. it looks fire, and who doesnt like purple hues. those usually go first in my stash. frankly, its hard to believe those guys anyways. i mean, if i had a prize winning recipe. I WOULD NOT be giving it out.
> your like a sponge. you absorb a bunch of knowledge. so i respect what you say. i see you in almost every thread.


Yea I figured you didn't and I'm gonna get a pack of it too cuz the cross sounds amazing and I did see some instagram pics of a few phenos of it finally but no grow journals but it looks fire. It's basically and GDP BX but I wanted to try and get a get Phantom aka Pink Champagne pheno. Lol to be honest it's hard to recreate a strain like that too many phenos. You would need every parent to be the exact same. It's gonna suck for them when they get the DNA process of cannabis strains down pack. Lots of people being secretive on stuff while come to the light.

I just think for it being as big as it is and people saying they created we as a community should know. It's the new OG being bred with everything and nobody can say what OG is so we accept that but you have these guys saying they created it but they don't put the gear out. Yet they work with another big time breeder to get them out supposedly so it's just weird but big ups to them if they did or didn't cus they brought something to the community that people love so that's good in my book. I'm just a strain junky I just wanna know what it is lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2015)

@genuity have you grown any of the ogkb crosses?


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity have you grown any of the ogkb crosses?


Yup,growing some now....

They are ok,nice hard nugs,very hard....strange bud growth,fat pods..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've got some ogkb crosses. The veg sucks dick on them. 

I'm trying to get an ECSD cut....


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2015)

Mendobreath x Jo 
 
 
Chop time,see nome nanners...pot is small,and over veg...

All of the ogkb crosses I have ran,the veg is just fine....


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2015)

GSC x chem king. Aka kingdom cut...aka 1 in how ever many seeds was made pheno...
 
 
Aka dusted & disgusted


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2015)

Blackberry kush x GSOG...aka cocktails pheno...
 
 

Plant #2...aka under the sea,crusty burger nugs....lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was talking about pure ogkb @genuity 

Pure retarded growth from the get go. Some IBL right here...
 

Oh and you really need to check yo email dawg, someone told me a fairy got her wings....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3390834 View attachment 3390835
> 
> So the girls are looking a bit happier. Still wishing they would perk up more, but they are drying out a lot faster now.
> 
> ...


Do not feed stressed ladies. They are yellowing because of their limited capabilities to take up nutrient and because transpiration and other processes have slowed. Instead of building new leaf they are first recovering their roots. If you are not flushing there is enough salt in that promix to see them through recovery. Non chelated nutes will just flow straight through their systems like water through a sieve.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath x Jo
> View attachment 3391119
> View attachment 3391120
> Chop time,see nome nanners...pot is small,and over veg...
> ...


CherryAK x Jo also bit of a fail when it comes to bananas. Not many but they are too small to pick out without ruining bud. Crying shame, had a huge pot and light off at least three lamps reaching her nicely. Kept cool and happy all the way. About two weeks from done so we will see how fair ride it out still. Room full of one type these nanners are no problem. Bit of a challenge in perpetual though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2015)

@genuity I would love to see more pictures of your plants. Veg or flower! 

I just wish I had more plants growing right now so I could fill this thread with photos. 2 weeks I will have plenty.

My patient absolutely LOVES the smells coming from the Cherry Jo jars. 

@Mad Hamish 

I watered last feed with a pure bloom feed. The girls are still growing. Definitely a hunger for nitrogen. I don't feed them much. If there were nitrogen salts in the soil they would of taken them up. The soil is now drying in 3-4 days on the girls. 

The humidity was higher and there wasn't as much airflow as my other tent. Plus temperatures were reaching 64-66 at lights off. I raised the temperature on my heater and got night temps to 70. I turned off the humidifier as well.

I still have to see what they look like today, but yesterday I raised the light and #2 looked better after an hour or two. She may have disliked the radiant heat and was transpiring too much on her upper leaves.

The girls have been growing this whole time. 

I definitely appreciate your input, in fact I copy and save on a word document most things you tell me. lol


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok so i have not read the whole thread but what the hell happened to ggg website ? its like its gone now lol.

cool damn thread MH ,dont sleep on the cornerstone folks some pure fire phenos in those if they are still around.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 9, 2015)

also whated to shout out @genuity see your still straight murdering plants over there,nice work bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2015)

sixstring2112 said:


> ok so i have not read the whole thread but what the hell happened to ggg website ? its like its gone now lol.
> 
> cool damn thread MH ,dont sleep on the cornerstone folks some pure fire phenos in those if they are still around.


Damn straight, Cornerstone is pure fire and nobody ever grabs any. And they get BIG


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah they get wider than most my other plants lol.heres some shots of my keeper.but i still wonder why they shut down the site or if they moved it?


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

sixstring2112 said:


> yeah they get wider than most my other plants lol.heres some shots of my keeper.but i still wonder why they shut down the site or if they moved it?
> View attachment 3391540 View attachment 3391541 View attachment 3391542


Nicely looking......

The site is still up,well the back door is open any way.....
You have to google Gage forum,and go that route...

They are working on a new site.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 9, 2015)

thats weird i just used google a few dif ways and got nothing but it just took me right in doing it your way,didnt even give me the usual warning shit on certs. thanks bro


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

Man I miss your post six,sure hope they get things moving faster....


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 9, 2015)

got new toys.
headway
sssdh x mendodawg


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Man I'm beginning to wonder when cherry puff is gonna stop stretching. She's 42" now at 10 days in and doesn't seem to be slowing. Bitch loves her cake....

Started at 19"


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man I'm beginning to wonder when cherry puff is gonna stop stretching. She's 42" now at 10 days in and doesn't seem to be slowing. Bitch loves her cake....
> 
> Started at 19"


The stretchers are producers of note, might want to treat her different next run... as long as they get enough light you are in for some badass colas my friend.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The stretchers are producers of note, might want to treat her different next run... as long as they get enough light you are in for some badass colas my friend.


Oh believe me I know, I've run her 3 times now so this is the best I've treated her 

Oh and I don't think having enough light will be a problem either


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh believe me I know, I've run her 3 times now so this is the best I've treated her
> 
> Oh and I don't think having enough light will be a problem either


Bring the rain! Frost city here we come lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

I am being driven ABSOLUTELY BONKERS by this leaf problem.

How long does it take a plant to recover from overwatering? Could There be too many salts locked in the soil? 

Like seriously. Why are my lower leaves not affected if it is overwatering? 

    

If this is nitrogen toxicity, will my plant freak out from a flush? Should I flush with half strength nutes or no nutes?

I just watered them earlier today after they were suuuuuper light. 5 hours later and very minimal signs of improvement.

Driving me bonkers I tell you!

The petioles on all but new growth have red and the stems are purple striped. I feel like a complete failure right now and I'm so embarrassed to be sharing these photos, but I need help.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bring the rain! Frost city here we come lol


Hell yea ! This pheno finishes in 7 weeks too, I take her to 8 usually though to really fatten her up and bring out what I'm after but can be taken at 7 and still be bomb.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am being driven ABSOLUTELY BONKERS by this leaf problem.
> 
> How long does it take a plant to recover from overwatering? Could There be too many salts locked in the soil?
> 
> ...


what's your ph runoff?
that looks like a lot of foliage, maybe root bound?
just my opinion


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> what's your ph runoff?
> that looks like a lot of foliage, maybe root bound?
> just my opinion


I haven't ph'd the runoff. I will be buying a ppm meter to use on the run off.


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I haven't ph'd the runoff. I will be buying a ppm meter to use on the run off.


Can you turn the big light off ,for a day?

Just put up a lil cool white cfl,for one 12/12 day
They may respond well to the break..

It's hard to recover,while running the racetrack...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

I raised my lights up. Give em a bit of a breather. Also reduced down to 16/8. I really have to flip these soon or they WILL become uncontrollable.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am being driven ABSOLUTELY BONKERS by this leaf problem.
> 
> How long does it take a plant to recover from overwatering? Could There be too many salts locked in the soil?
> 
> ...


It def isn't N toxic or they would be a very very deep green and the tips of the leaves curl. How's the air flow in there? I wouldn't water those babies anymore till you see them perk up. Like Jack said lot of leaves maybe rootbound? Maybe the the light maybe too far away?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

The light is in proper range. I waited till pots were super dry to water again. I compared to a dry soil pot.


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I raised my lights up. Give em a bit of a breather. Also reduced down to 16/8. I really have to flip these soon or they WILL become uncontrollable.


Oh,still in veg..

Still,if you can,just one day of no big light...just a cfl.

Like a cloudy day..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh,still in veg..
> 
> Still,if you can,just one day of no big light...just a cfl.
> 
> Like a cloudy day..


What would that do? Could I maybe just raise the light some more?

Sorry to be so needy, I just have never had this happen before. These are my only two girls and I need them to be good or I may run out before harvest.

They looked great until I put them under the hps? 

Are you thinking it could be light stress?


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What would that do? Could I maybe just raise the light some more?


But that light is still powerful....

It should help them,I know I had a few plants,close to looking like the ones you posted..
I put them to the side,in the shadows of my room..under a cfl(picture taken spot)

2days in that spot,things started to get noticeably better,yeah I had to slow things down,but not by much..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> But that light is still powerful....
> 
> It should help them,I know I had a few plants,close to looking like the ones you posted..
> I put them to the side,in the shadows of my room..under a cfl(picture taken spot)
> ...


And that helped them... Hmm.. 

What about under t8 florescents?


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

A couple pics of greatfull breath x cherrypuff. I really didn't have room so I ran the with only a week veg and in 1 gallon nursery pots. Pretty big chunky buds. Letting them go another week or so.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh,still in veg..


i thought the same thing until i saw underneath the canopy. he does a good job shaving legs

i shouldnt worry yet. it could be a simple ph. 
if you dont use a ph/ppm meter, then you might try cheap one time test kits strips, home depot/fish store.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 10, 2015)

wow
great work kgp
what does that smell like?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

It just makes me sad to see them sad.

(and secretly I fear they will go belly up. Or worse... catch a bug or mold in their weak moment.)

Part of me wonders if flipping them to flower would help. The stretch would reduce time between waterings and speed up growth in general... maybe they would balance themselves.

Idk.. trying not to freak the fuck out right now. I feel I have been doing the best I can and they look so sad.


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> And that helped them... Hmm..
> 
> What about under t8 florescents?


http://water.me.vccs.edu/courses/SCT112/lecture3_print.htm

Not saying this is what's going on,but read up...


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3392482 View attachment 3392483 View attachment 3392485 A couple pics of greatfull breath x cherrypuff. I really didn't have room so I ran the with only a week veg and in 1 gallon nursery pots. Pretty big chunky buds. Letting them go another week or so.


Sexy...

Hard nugs?


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sexy...
> 
> Hard nugs?


Thanks, yes, they are rock hard to the touch. Seems given some love they could pull some weight.


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> wow
> great work kgp
> what does that smell like?


Thanks, the smell is almost floral .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> what's your ph runoff?
> that looks like a lot of foliage, maybe root bound?
> just my opinion





Flaming Pie said:


> The light is in proper range. I waited till pots were super dry to water again. I compared to a dry soil pot.


Jack has the answer here. His eyes are telling him that roots and foliage are not in sync. They are behaving very similarly to root bound plants because some roots died off. The old adage 'roots before shoots' is all that is happening. Pie, you will need to wait this out or end with a banana factory no BS. OK, now I am going to make the organic heads freak out... Next time you water, do so with a mild H2O2 solution, ten ml per liter. You are toeing a very fine line, every time you water the plants recover sure but roots also drown a bit again. With over watering you get a seriously copacted almost slimy layer at the bottom of the pot that will never dry unless you have them on heating mats. That area, I promise you, has some rot. H2O2 will destroy that first dose, and also bring those leaves back up. Getting less light right now is good because roots might catch up with shoots. Overall, all of this is band aid measures for a bullet wound. Trust me, I have much experience with over watered plants. Wait to see what happens when you need a holiday and a sitter takes care of your ladies. OMG. Anyway, Pie, you need to up can, no two ways about that any longer, and trust me, with these genetics, you want to wait till they are happy before flipping. DO NOT WORRY about them getting out of control. I flower many a mother plant, the prune is tricky at times but all you need is a nice fat healthy root ball and as little as two nodes per shoot. I just flipped my DS Remix momma I will get some pics of under her skirts for you one can still see all incisions clearly.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am being driven ABSOLUTELY BONKERS by this leaf problem.
> 
> How long does it take a plant to recover from overwatering? Could There be too many salts locked in the soil?
> 
> ...


Don't be embarrassed. Over watering is everybody's first big mistake. We all go through this. You are on top of it and pro active. Just a little too much angst is all. Over watering can take between three days and two weeks for top health to return. Not as quick as a nute deficiency for sure not.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 11, 2015)

I see the website is down again..lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I see the website is down again..lol


Somebody shut the back door.....

Must be getting close to new..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 11, 2015)

looks like someone dropped their coke on my plant.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> looks like someone dropped their coke on my plant.


Let me sniff it,I'll tell you if its that fish scale....


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

Chopping down...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3392949
> Chopping down...


I need to sample these buds. 

For Science.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2015)

They look much better today. Going to let them go super dry one more time to be sure. They look very perky and I am estatic! Best they have looked in a week!


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They look much better today. Going to let them go super dry one more time to be sure. They look very perky and I am estatic! Best they have looked in a week!
> 
> View attachment 3393068 View attachment 3393069


What did you do....or what do you think it was?

More chop pics


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 11, 2015)

new product info:

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1217466203/elementiumlighter/photos
http://elementiumlighter.com/

i love my hemp wick, but i might have to pick this up. kinda pricey tho. might have to get the cheap one. i hate the taste of lighters. anybody seen this or tried it?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 11, 2015)

*Need a lighter for your 
water/standard pipe? Simply choose the Pure Spark Elite and you set! *
*
Sweet, we be set.*


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *Need a lighter for your
> water/standard pipe? Simply choose the Pure Spark Elite and you set!
> Sweet, we be set.*


yes
cool, there the same company. 
have you used it?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 11, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> product info:
> 
> http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1217466203/elementiumlighter/photos
> http://elementiumlighter.com/
> ...


They seem legit as hell. You should check some of the youtube video reviews because they have promo codes for discounts on it. I def would want the plasma zippo over the coil burner. Might get one soon but I don't mind lighters as much as y'all. I honestly can't stand the smell of the hemp wick when it extinguishes gives me a headache


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I honestly can't stand the smell of the hemp wick when it extinguishes gives me a headache


lol. i know what you mean. but i got alittle system going for that where i dont smell it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> new product info:
> 
> http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1217466203/elementiumlighter/photos
> http://elementiumlighter.com/
> ...


Nice find. I'll grab one at some point I think.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 11, 2015)

I know you are a deal guy amos so check out the review vids for the discount codes, the two different ones I watched both had a code for 15% off


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2015)

Well a few days ago I added more fans. Yesterday I changed angles and brought the canopy fans up more. Raised the light a foot and lowered the heater temps by a degree.

I think it was a combo of overwatering, too much light and too little oxygen in the root zone, high heat at canopy and lower humidity from heat and fans.

I actually fed them last watering too. Gave them .5tsp grow and .25bloom to gallon and watered until I had alot of drainage. Went through an extra gallon per plant to try to flush out any excess and maybe create some new drainage paths..


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 11, 2015)

man i wish i could be at the cup!!! other breeders are bringing there big guns too. 
breeders stash list is redonkulous


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 11, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> man i wish i could be at the cup!!! other breeders are bringing there big guns too.
> breeders stash list is redonkulous


See now this is what I dont understand, because swampboys seeds posted on ig that there are no seed sales at the cup In denver this year but they were gonna sell anyways. So not sure if everyone is just saying f it and selling seeds or if theu turned tail on it that quick to keep vendors


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> See now this is what I dont understand, because swampboys seeds posted on ig that there are no seed sales at the cup In denver this year but they were gonna sell anyways. So not sure if everyone is just saying f it and selling seeds or if theu turned tail on it that quick to keep vendors


i've heard the same thing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> See now this is what I dont understand, because swampboys seeds posted on ig that there are no seed sales at the cup In denver this year but they were gonna sell anyways. So not sure if everyone is just saying f it and selling seeds or if theu turned tail on it that quick to keep vendors


SinCity said they releasing a few strains at the cup too so they gotta be selling seeds. They go every year for this purpose as they make nice money selling seeds for the low for the 3 days. It's gonna be some crazy releases from lists of breeders. Was supposed to be there but plans changed. That Gage gear sounds fucking awesome too much gear not enough space to run lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> man i wish i could be at the cup!!! other breeders are bringing there big guns too.
> breeders stash list is redonkulous


Mmmmm,I think I just may find my way to that cup...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

There is no seed sales allowed at the cup, they are also trying to prohibit smoking.....


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> There is no seed sales allowed at the cup, they are also trying to prohibit smoking.....


Well...maybe I'll find my way to my smoking room.save a lil paper.

Sounds like it will be lots of gift bags....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well...maybe I'll find my way to my smoking room.save a lil paper.
> 
> Sounds like it will be lots of gift bags....


Yea dude they have shit so fucked this year I'm not even mad I'm not going.

90% of my people are having their own cups and parties.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea dude they have shit so fucked this year I'm not even mad I'm not going.
> 
> 90% of my people are having their own cups and parties.


That's what's up,I be trying to setup a lil cup for my close guys around my way...but I'm the only one bringing nugs/seeds,ect....like wtf...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what's up,I be trying to setup a lil cup for my close guys around my way...but I'm the only one bringing nugs/seeds,ect....like wtf...lol


If I was going bro you know I'd throw down...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 12, 2015)

My wife told me to keep the exhaust on 24/0, it was getting smelly 
Golden Gage 4ish weeks into 12.12
each plant has colas developing that are going to turn into huge baseball bats, i am too high tpo take a proper





2 trainwrecks are in the back and dinosaur kale under the Gorilla Grapes that are in solo cups. Dinosaur kale isnt cannabis, its kale, yum yum and good for you.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello all, I popped five aloha grape stompers and got 4 ladies. This was the fastest really dank smell. 2 others are at 3 weeks and smell like bubblegum. #4 is just getting started in flower has completely different leaves and structure.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

One of the bubblegum phenos.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 12, 2015)

welcome to the riu ggg frosty


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

Can you get us an overall plant picture? How far into flower are they?

Thanks for the compliment btw!


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, embarrassing posting these photos after flaming pie's epic grow of these. This branch got to close to the light so cut for a sample. Still no amber trichs ugh !!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Hello all, I popped five aloha grape stompers and got 4 ladies. This was the fastest really dank smell. 2 others are at 3 weeks and smell like bubblegum. #4 is just getting started in flower has completely different leaves and structure.View attachment 3393744


Nice frosty,looks like the one I kept around...


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, I think its at 5 or 6 weeks lost track ?? Try to do perpetual aero gets confusing at times.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 12, 2015)

From GGG ig


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Really hope the bubblegum smelling ones turn out good. I've been reading your guys and gals posts for years. Will post a picture of #4 later it has completely different structure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Yes, I think its at 5 or 6 weeks lost track ?? Try to do perpetual aero gets confusing at times.


Those are gonna fill out and yield heavy my friend. 3-4 weeks and you will be staking those colas up for the finish.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok, will definitely take your advice. I followed your AGS grow then the forum disappeared.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

I am going to be flipping my AGS on tuesday. They haven't drooped at all over night so I think they have recovered and have enough healthy roots.

Did you read my smoke reports?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

Narrow colas and not very dense but super sour grape smell and a bit of taste on exhale.

 
Dense nugs, fruity aroma, clear headed high with hightened sensations and pleasure. 

 
#2 was the highest yielding and went 9.5 weeks. Stoney high. Munchies and pain relief in back.

Can't seem to find my pictures of #1.. I remember not liking to smoke on her much because of the way she would just make me want to sleep. Total relaxation.

I wish I could pull my smoke reports from ggg, but the forum is down.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes mam at least 30 times. Are your AGS clones you kept ?? Thank you genuity ...did you get a bubblegum smelling pheno?? I ran grandoggy purps that smelled similar that i loved but very difficult to be incognito. I'm only running a 400 watt so usually fluffier buds but this ags is rock hard.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for reposting the GGG thread hardly ever comes up anymore. Big help


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Yes mam at least 30 times. Are your AGS clones you kept ?? Thank you genuity ...did you get a bubblegum smelling pheno?? I ran grandoggy purps that smelled similar that i loved but very difficult to be incognito. I'm only running a 400 watt so usually fluffier buds but this ags is rock hard.


I remember one of the shorter girls had a bubblegum aroma when I brushed against her leaves. I would have to double check my notes on GGG. 

My #3 was my fluffiest, but I think that may of been from heat. She was the tallest at 5 feet 4inches. 

Your nugs are looking #2 to me. In the overall plant pic you showed me. I believe this girl only stretched 2.5 times start of flip. 

  
So you may be seeing this in the near future.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Yes mam at least 30 times. Are your AGS clones you kept ?? Thank you genuity ...did you get a bubblegum smelling pheno?? I ran grandoggy purps that smelled similar that i loved but very difficult to be incognito. I'm only running a 400 watt so usually fluffier buds but this ags is rock hard.


No they are not clones. These are the rest of the pack. 5 seeds 2 females.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Any of you guys run a small layer of rock/perlite at the bottom of your pots?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Any of you guys run a small layer of rock/perlite at the bottom of your pots?


I used to do a layer of hydroton on the bottom of my final container. It seemed to help with the gnats you get in drainage holes and maybe a little with compaction but other than that I didnt see much more of a reason to keep doing it so I havent bought another bag since last year


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Any of you guys run a small layer of rock/perlite at the bottom of your pots?


Works well to clog drainage holes, I use fabric pots so I don't fill bottom with rocks but in plastic pots it works well so mud don't come out of the bottom of the pots.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe I read something recently about water preferring to travel through large particles to small particles and that the reverse could cause problems.

I don't personally see a reason to do it. As long as you don't leave water on your floors or in your trays the plant is fine.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I believe I read something recently about water preferring to travel through large particles to small particles and that the reverse could cause problems.
> 
> I don't personally see a reason to do it. As long as you don't leave water on your floors or in your trays the plant is fine.


Yea always clean them trays letting them drink the run off isn't a good thing


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Haha guys I was asking cause I do it. Was curious to see if anyone else did. It prevents the dead zone in the bottom and the plants love it.

But thanks for the responses


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Haha guys I was asking cause I do it. Was curious to see if anyone else did. It prevents the dead zone in the bottom and the plants love it.
> 
> But thanks for the responses


Lava rocks work the best, try them they are great for root pruning.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

@giggles26 I use my old stache of hydroton for that lol


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry... forget your a tester. Kinda taken back being able to talk to you guys. If its anything as close to yours ill be most happy !!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Lava rocks work the best, try them they are great for root pruning.


Chunky perlite for the win


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

Just misted the girls with green cure. Since it is just the two girls, I will be waiting to trim their legs a bit longer. Tempted to let them go AU Natural. As long as it doesn't get too dense.

 

I need to scrub my pots a bit more. But I have TONS OF HOLES. Maybe some h202 would remove the leftover bits.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Haha guys I was asking cause I do it. Was curious to see if anyone else did. It prevents the dead zone in the bottom and the plants love it.
> 
> But thanks for the responses


Dead zone? Feel free to drop some knowledge on me cus its the first time I have heard of that term. I have made it a point to tear apart my rootball at harvest often to see how the roots did and I always have a nice solid rootmass


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Chunky perlite for the win


I have some perlite that's like rocks its so big and chunky love that stuff but yea try the lava rocks at the bottom and the chunky perlite in your soil mix you gonna see some beastly results like that, lava rocks are ftw.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Sorry... forget your a tester. Kinda taken back being able to talk to you guys. If its anything as close to yours ill be most happy !!


Ha, I'm just a mom/grower/wife and midnight mischief maker. 

I'm happy to share pictures people want to see. Makes me feel useful.

Genuity and Mad are gonna have way more strain info than me. I have only grown grapestomper bx, one pack of aloha grape, and half a pack of cherry jo.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Chunky perlite for the win


I have a LOT of hydroton to still recycle... Going off perlite a little, I want to try something organic like rice hulls but they are damn hard to find here. Pumice is too damn heavy for soil mixes IMO. Never tried perlite at the bottom of the pot but it will work same as hydroton. I really dislike skippimg out on the aggregate layer. Much prefer the bright healthy white roots you get with a little dry layer at the bottom. Just looks great.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have a LOT of hydroton to still recycle... Going off perlite a little, I want to try something organic like rice hulls but they are damn hard to find here. Pumice is too damn heavy for soil mixes IMO. Never tried perlite at the bottom of the pot but it will work same as hydroton. I really dislike skippimg out on the aggregate layer. Much prefer the bright healthy white roots you get with a little dry layer at the bottom. Just looks great.


Yep they love diving through those rocks and pruning down there , plus the drainage is much better at the bottom instead of having problems down there with soaking through the top layer (I use some very thick soil).


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Dead zone? Feel free to drop some knowledge on me cus its the first time I have heard of that term. I have made it a point to tear apart my rootball at harvest often to see how the roots did and I always have a nice solid rootmass


Maybe I shouldn't call it dead zone, bad wording on my part. But essentially over time when growing in pots after each water no matter what you do it will start to compact down and at the bottom it will always retain moisture, ie. a perfect breeding ground for gnats and anything else. I've found it also helps promote proper drainage. It's only a very small layer. Like 1" of chunky perlite. I've noticed a much bigger root mass on the girls I've done it with and also gives me a nice even dry/water.

99% of the time by time harvest comes it's all been pushed into the medium anyways so it helps aerate that bottom section for me.

My grandma taught me this many many years ago and it just stuck and now I use it with good results so I keep doing it. 

I'm not trying to convince anyone to do it or saying it's right or their way is wrong. Just curiosity, cause how will you ever learn without asking questions


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

This is the one that looks different to me. Out of the 5 seeds had four ladies what's the odds of that. I still have 5 beans left should I maybe hope for 2 ladies out of them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> This is the one that looks different to me. Out of the 5 seeds had four ladies what's the odds of that. I still have 5 beans left should I maybe hope for 2 ladies out of them.View attachment 3393888


Lookin nice man did you top that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> This is the one that looks different to me. Out of the 5 seeds had four ladies what's the odds of that. I still have 5 beans left should I maybe hope for 2 ladies out of them.View attachment 3393888


She's probably just a slow starter. She might explode in a week.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't call it dead zone, bad wording on my part. But essentially over time when growing in pots after each water no matter what you do it will start to compact down and at the bottom it will always retain moisture, ie. a perfect breeding ground for gnats and anything else. I've found it also helps promote proper drainage. It's only a very small layer. Like 1" of chunky perlite. I've noticed a much bigger root mass on the girls I've done it with and also gives me a nice even dry/water.
> 
> 99% of the time by time harvest comes it's all been pushed into the medium anyways so it helps aerate that bottom section for me.
> 
> ...


Right on, that makes sense. Like I said I did notice less gnats when I did it. What medium do you use if you dont mind me asking? I have noticed I really dont get much compaction since I switched to roots organic, even with a long veg. Atleast not like when I was using ffof, that stuff would get downright hard.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, this one I topped a couple times was out of room. Usually just run em to see what they are first time.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Right on, that makes sense. Like I said I did notice less gnats when I did it. What medium do you use if you dont mind me asking? I have noticed I really dont get much compaction since I switched to roots organic, even with a long veg. Atleast not like when I was using ffof, that stuff would get downright hard.


A custom mix I use. It's ROLS in a sense. I reuse it 6 cycles and then it goes into the garden/compost. 

The only bottle that touches my garden is molasses and that's just to feed the microherds. Started in organics growing up then like a fool went to bottled shit. Never again...


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 12, 2015)

no need for rocks on bottom of soil. i've read somewhere that its no bueno. try fabric pots. the edges do dry pretty fast.
i have mine over a frame of chicken wire.
dna lemon ogk


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> no need for rocks on bottom of soil. i've read somewhere that its no bueno. try fabric pots. the edges do dry pretty fast.
> i have mine over a frame of chicken wire.
> dna lemon ogk


I don't use rocks, I use chunky perlite and I also have fabric pots.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I don't use rocks, I use chunky perlite and I also have fabric pots.


since your using fabric pots. try skipping the perlite next time. more soil food and space for roots, instead of pricey perlite/clay pepples. i thought about doing that too awhile back. but found too many cons and not really any benefits when using fabric pots or any pots in my opinion when i was researching. but if thats what you do, i wouldnt say its a con in my book. you do nice work!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

The whole point of roout routers and fabric pots is that that the plant stops focusing all its roots downward.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> since your using fabric pots. try skipping the perlite next time. more soil food and space for roots, instead of pricey perlite/clay pepples. i thought about doing that too awhile back. but found too many cons and not really any benefits when using fabric pots or any pots in my opinion when i was researching. but if thats what you do, i wouldnt say its a con in my book. you do nice work!


I've done it many times without it. That's how I started 



Flaming Pie said:


> The whole point of roout routers and fabric pots is that that the plant stops focusing all its roots downward.


I want roots to go everywhere. Even on top. I don't care if roots go up,down,sideways, circles, roots are roots and the more happy roots you have the happier plants you have. It's what has allowed me to pull a qp or more from a 3 gallon pot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've done it many times without it. That's how I started
> 
> 
> 
> I want roots to go everywhere. Even on top. I don't care if roots go up,down,sideways, circles, roots are roots and the more happy roots you have the happier plants you have. It's what has allowed me to pull a qp or more from a 3 gallon pot.


That's what I said.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's what I said.


Well kinda, you said so it don't focus all energy downward. I'm not here to argue. I was just speaking my mind.

Carry on.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well kinda, you said so it don't focus all energy downward. I'm not here to argue. I was just speaking my mind.
> 
> Carry on.


I was saying that if the roots don't get air trimmed the roots put most of their roots on the bot to of the pot.

Perlite on bot to is to keep them up and away from excess water and to air prune your roots.

Air pots and fabric pots already air prune.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was saying that if the roots don't get air trimmed the roots put most of their roots on the bot to of the pot.
> 
> Perlite on bot to is to keep them up and away from excess water and to air prune your roots.
> 
> Air pots and fabric pots already air prune.


Try covering the top of your fabric pot. You can get the roots to populate the top.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Try covering the top of your fabric pot. You can get the roots to populate the top.


I put EWC on top and the roots grow into it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I put EWC on top and the roots grow into it.


I think Giggles means a plastic mulch... trying it out myself and it is worth a go I can tell you that much. From now on I am vegfing a week longer and putting plastic cover over soon as I hit flower it is really going to up root mass. I am pretty convinced by the method now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think Giggles means a plastic mulch... trying it out myself and it is worth a go I can tell you that much. From now on I am vegfing a week longer and putting plastic cover over soon as I hit flower it is really going to up root mass. I am pretty convinced by the method now.


Like a plastic poly? Or a special plastic bark?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Like a plastic poly? Or a special plastic bark?


 yup, from the infamous plastic pine..


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 12, 2015)

i cover with straw mulch
quote from somewhere. cant remember where. but this was in my notes. "try to use straw instead of hay because fewer weed seeds are found in straw"
i really dont think it matters. i've heard of people using both


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think Giggles means a plastic mulch... trying it out myself and it is worth a go I can tell you that much. From now on I am vegfing a week longer and putting plastic cover over soon as I hit flower it is really going to up root mass. I am pretty convinced by the method now.


Ding ding ding!!!! We have a winner!!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

Week one 12/12 crystal elegance & duende f1 & f2


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Been trying to get a stomper cut forever can't believe AGS still available. Will their be anymore cherry or banana crosses coming back out ??


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha, I'm just a mom/grower/wife and midnight mischief maker.
> 
> I'm happy to share pictures people want to see. Makes me feel useful.
> 
> Genuity and Mad are gonna have way more strain info than me. I have only grown grapestomper bx, one pack of aloha grape, and half a pack of cherry jo.


What was the cherry like ??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> What was the cherry like ??


According to Warrant, it puts a smile on your face ten miles long.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Nailed it !!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fuck this cherry puff got me high as a giraffes ass!!!


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Man.....You guys are living a dream...... Cant ever find those. AGS pheno 4 doing well though.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 12, 2015)

Little purple on AGS anybody else.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yup, from the infamous plastic pine..


Funny this describes the taste of the PKOG x GSOG perfectly... pine and plastic lol. Not a fan. First Gage plant I dislike fully.


Flaming Pie said:


> Like a plastic poly? Or a special plastic bark?


Yup just some poly works fine


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yup, from the infamous plastic pine..


Funny this describes the taste of the PKOG x GSOG perfectly... pine and plastic lol. Not a fan. First Gage plant I dislike fully.


Flaming Pie said:


> Like a plastic poly? Or a special plastic bark?


Yup just some poly works fine


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Week one 12/12 crystal elegance & duende f1 & f2
> View attachment 3394108


Wow them girls are going in pretty large... I NEED
MORE ROOM.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 13, 2015)

Any aspirare reviews sounds like good meds ??


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Any aspirare reviews sounds like good meds ??


@Jack O'Neill will have one soon..


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Wow them girls are going in pretty large... I NEED
> MORE ROOM.


Fully mature plants,healthy root base,no bugs,rich medium....extrem tea/gro-kashi feed..
Cover crop..coconut water mist once a week,till full on flower set.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well I think the stretch on cherry puff is coming to an end. Ended up at a lil over 4ft. Let the buds commence!!!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> @Jack O'Neill will have one soon..


yeah after a couple runs. i had figured out which one i want to keep out of 5. soo hard. they all produce over zip pp. i got lucky that i found multiple winners in this pack, because some pks you wont find 1. And i still have 6 left.
i had one that just smelled like cat piss. others smelled like limey/sweet/sour. my keeper smells like sprite.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'neill is the sprite pheno good for daytime pain relief ??


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 13, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Jack O'neill is the sprite pheno good for daytime pain relief ??


i have a patient that is a BIG sativa guy. he likes to work and smoke all day. this is all he wants now, until i have new flavors for him  
but if you toke too much, it will put you on your azz.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Funny this describes the taste of the PKOG x GSOG perfectly... pine and plastic lol. Not a fan. First Gage plant I dislike fully.
> Yup just some poly works fine


are you talking about the prolific kush?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> According to Warrant, it puts a smile on your face ten miles long.



According to Starz, it's so sweet....he's got to have [it]


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> are you talking about the prolific kush?


Naw..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> are you talking about the prolific kush?


Nope... I must add that other cats love it though. Just not for me. I really, REALLY don't like pine flavored herb. Personal thing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nope... I must add that other cats love it though. Just not for me. I really, REALLY don't like pine flavored herb. Personal thing.


I really, REALLY could not agree more.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nope... I must add that other cats love it though. Just not for me. I really, REALLY don't like pine flavored herb. Personal thing.


That sucks cause that's what i'm always looking for. I read that terp that makes that smell is an anti-inflammatory and anti-septic and has healing properties.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 13, 2015)

here's a nice article, surprisingly HT. 

The Cookie Family also have several new projects on the horizon. They are currently building a huge genetic library, though they’re not looking to put it on the market anytime soon. What you will see in the near future is something they refer to as “Pollen Nation,” which will be a program to market the male pollen of the GSC. Rather than selling seeds, they want the Cookies to be a more intimate experience for growers. Jigga explained that, by making the pollen available, they allow cultivators to “find and unlock the different healing potentials that this plant has to offer on a personal level, whether it be its proven medicinal purposes or something that just helps your creativity.”

this is something i would get.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> here's a nice article, surprisingly HT.
> 
> The Cookie Family also have several new projects on the horizon. They are currently building a huge genetic library, though they’re not looking to put it on the market anytime soon. What you will see in the near future is something they refer to as “Pollen Nation,” which will be a program to market the male pollen of the GSC. Rather than selling seeds, they want the Cookies to be a more intimate experience for growers. Jigga explained that, by making the pollen available, they allow cultivators to “find and unlock the different healing potentials that this plant has to offer on a personal level, whether it be its proven medicinal purposes or something that just helps your creativity.”
> 
> this is something i would get.


All bullshit to me. Just a ploy to keep things locked down the way they are and not let you know what the genetics are. We as growers want seeds yes there's some of us who like to chuck but most of the community wants to grow so why not put out seeds if people want GSC. No they won't cus they wanna keep it all to themselves. With GSC pollen you will never get what they say is "real cookies" only a cross of it. Wouldn't people who want to breed want a female GSC to breed with? All bullshit and the reason why I don't like them. I saw that article and it talks about it in the video of a interview they did with them too. Just sad how they bottleneck this strain


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All bullshit to me. Just a ploy to keep things locked down the way they are and not let you know what the genetics are. We as growers want seeds yes there's some of us who like to chuck but most of the community wants to grow so why not put out seeds if people want GSC. No they won't cus they wanna keep it all to themselves. With GSC pollen you will never get what they say is "real cookies" only a cross of it. Wouldn't people who want to breed want a female GSC to breed with? All bullshit and the reason why I don't like them. I saw that article and it talks about it in the video of a interview they did with them too. Just sad how they bottleneck this strain


i could care less about the cookie fam. but i wouldnt mind looking into pollen breeders, if there legit. 
i would like some real og pollen. so i can cross it with my other og's or whatever i have, instead guessing if the male i got is worth keeping.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 13, 2015)

I kinda agree with @akhiymjames money is the main motivator. But I dont see much wrong with that because this idea could branch out into a great thing. I would love to buy some breeder pollen and make a cross. Obviously wouldn't sell it but then you dont have to have their father cut and it almost seems like good papa cuts are more tightly held than moms.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All bullshit to me. Just a ploy to keep things locked down the way they are and not let you know what the genetics are. We as growers want seeds yes there's some of us who like to chuck but most of the community wants to grow so why not put out seeds if people want GSC. No they won't cus they wanna keep it all to themselves. With GSC pollen you will never get what they say is "real cookies" only a cross of it. Wouldn't people who want to breed want a female GSC to breed with? All bullshit and the reason why I don't like them. I saw that article and it talks about it in the video of a interview they did with them too. Just sad how they bottleneck this strain


but isnt it the same thing going thru beans, that have certain strains in them? hoping for that certain cross.



natro.hydro said:


> I kinda agree with @akhiymjames money is the main motivator. But I dont see much wrong with that because this idea could branch out into a great thing. I would love to buy some breeder pollen and make a cross. Obviously wouldn't sell it but then you dont have to have their father cut and it almost seems like good papa cuts are more tightly held than moms.


i agree with @akhiymjames too, that money is the main motivator 
i just like the pollen idea. hopefully someone legit would run one instead of a hustler/big company.
i've heard the potency side is on the male side. maybe thats why the father cut is tightly held?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i could care less about the cookie fam. but i wouldnt mind looking into pollen breeders, if there legit.
> i would like some real og pollen. so i can cross it with my other og's or whatever i have, instead guessing if the male i got is worth keeping.


I know you don't care I'm just pointing out their tactics. It is a great idea tho and I would love to be able to get pollen of certain strains instead of hunting for good males. 



natro.hydro said:


> I kinda agree with @akhiymjames money is the main motivator. But I dont see much wrong with that because this idea could branch out into a great thing. I would love to buy some breeder pollen and make a cross. Obviously wouldn't sell it but then you dont have to have their father cut and it almost seems like good papa cuts are more tightly held than moms.


The idea is a great one but when it comes to them and this GSC strain it's just a ploy to keep us out the loop. Plus most breeders are gonna want to know what they're breeding with and buying GSC pollen you will never know what your crossing your strains with so how can you open up the healing properties if you don't know the genetics of the strain. I think males are guarded so tightly because a lot of strains can be recreated with all the genetics out there. If you know what a breeders male looks like then you can make the same crosses or better ones. If no one knows then it's gonna be much harder to create a strain.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> but isnt it the same tgoing thru beans, that have certain strains in them? hoping for that certain cross.
> 
> 
> i agree with @akhiymjames too, that money is the main motivator
> ...


Thats what I am talking about. If tga released jtr pollen I would grab some in a second along with blue power by sin city, yeti by loompa, cherry puff pollen from ggg (that is one of the new males they are using right? ) and any pollen bodhi released lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2015)

Like anything else I will give it a roll once and see what's up...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> but isnt it the same thing going thru beans, that have certain strains in them? hoping for that certain cross.


Yes it is the same but with this strain and them you will never have a chance at a GSC female. The way they talk GSC is supposed to be stabilized in seed form so why not put out seeds too for the community who doesn't want to chuck and make their own crosses you can have the GSC female. Some people don't want a cross some people will just want pure GSC but not putting out seeds is just hoarding this so called Thin Mint Cookies and no one will ever get to grow it. Just representations of it from the pollen. It is a great idea and if it happens lots of people will jump on it and tbh I prolly would myself if I could hit something a get a great GSC pheno but it's all just a way to keep it locked down

But I agree with you and hydro it is a great idea I would love to have pollen of some great strains


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 13, 2015)

Greetins,
I'm new to this thread and forum, and have been eying GGG for awhile, due to their distinctly unique lines. I see lots out there that have been sold out for a long time..do they remake these older lines, or are they done once they're sold? Sorry I didn't take the time to read everything, there's so many pages. Of the question's already been answered please let me know. The OB Ripper sounds just perfect for me..

Also, any insight on how to evaluate the strain effect when the breeder only says "strong medicinal properties"? Is checking out the parents some indicator, and how do I know what dominance is represented in the seed?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

On The Hunt said:


> Greetins,
> I'm new to this thread and forum, and have been eying GGG for awhile, due to their distinctly unique lines. I see lots out there that have been sold out for a long time..do they remake these older lines, or are they done once they're sold? Sorry I didn't take the time to read everything, there's so many pages. Of the question's already been answered please let me know. The OB Ripper sounds just perfect for me..
> 
> Also, any insight on how to evaluate the strain effect when the breeder only says "strong medicinal properties"? Is checking out the parents some indicator, and how do I know what dominance is represented in the seed?
> ...


I don't think OB ripper is around anymore ive grown ocean beach OG (actually just harvested 2 weeks ago and I have some smokable buds right now) and it tastes minty and chocolatey with a skunky undertone. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All bullshit to me. Just a ploy to keep things locked down the way they are and not let you know what the genetics are. We as growers want seeds yes there's some of us who like to chuck but most of the community wants to grow so why not put out seeds if people want GSC. No they won't cus they wanna keep it all to themselves. With GSC pollen you will never get what they say is "real cookies" only a cross of it. Wouldn't people who want to breed want a female GSC to breed with? All bullshit and the reason why I don't like them. I saw that article and it talks about it in the video of a interview they did with them too. Just sad how they bottleneck this strain


It's all about the money to some gardeners, once they get it they will still want more. Others like the guy for gorilla glue #4 are more about the community and helping others, big difference you can tell. I would say I don't believe shit anyone tells me at all, don't believe any cut you get until you finish it out and then you know what you got, all the speculation is just that, speculation, None of these people provide facts or back up wild claims.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 13, 2015)

welcome OTH, here is a good site for more GGG info
http://www.gagegreen.org/install/index.php
ya just have to wait for it to become live.

welcome!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

On The Hunt said:


> Greetins,
> I'm new to this thread and forum, and have been eying GGG for awhile, due to their distinctly unique lines. I see lots out there that have been sold out for a long time..do they remake these older lines, or are they done once they're sold? Sorry I didn't take the time to read everything, there's so many pages. Of the question's already been answered please let me know. The OB Ripper sounds just perfect for me..
> 
> Also, any insight on how to evaluate the strain effect when the breeder only says "strong medicinal properties"? Is checking out the parents some indicator, and how do I know what dominance is represented in the seed?
> ...


OB Ripper is long gone bro. That's one thing I wish Gage would do is rerelease some of the old strains. There's a lot of crosses I would love to get. There a lot of people who f2 the gear so somebody may be able to gift you some crosses that are long gone. Hope u find something that appeals to you


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

GSC x chem king....#no micro nugs
 
 
 
 
Nugs are hard like mr,eds teeth....
Can not capture the smell right now,it's a good smell...


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> GSC x chem king....#no micro nugs
> View attachment 3394743
> View attachment 3394744
> View attachment 3394742
> ...


So pretty. Wish I could get the colours to come out like that.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> So pretty. Wish I could get the colours to come out like that.


The day temps is 82-85. 

Night temps is 69-72


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

You can deff see the GSC coming out on that bitch lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You can deff see the GSC coming out on that bitch lol


Yeah,all of these crosses of GSC or ogkb are showing up good..

Perfectblend with chem king...perfect

Ogkb x chem king...yes sir


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Man what I really want to run is Mendo Breath....


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man what I really want to run is Mendo Breath....


Right...

I got a few cuts of mendobreath x Jo I'm going to run a few more time...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,all of these crosses of GSC or ogkb are showing up good..
> 
> Perfectblend with chem king...perfect
> 
> Ogkb x chem king...yes sir


That one sounds lovely. That stud should def speed up OGKB and make yield even more while adding more flavor and funk. Can't wait to see what you do with those


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Right...
> 
> I got a few cuts of mendobreath x Jo I'm going to run a few more time...


I've got someone chasing it down for me. I'm trying to get Triangle and Lucky Charms.....


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha, I'm just a mom/grower/wife and midnight mischief maker.
> 
> I'm happy to share pictures people want to see. Makes me feel useful.
> 
> Genuity and Mad are gonna have way more strain info than me. I have only grown grapestomper bx, one pack of aloha grape, and half a pack of cherry jo.


Flaming pie , would the bubblegum phenos of AGS be the aloha phenos ?? Assuming the dank smell would be from the chem so maybe only the grape stomper pheno left to find. Thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats what I am talking about. If tga released jtr pollen I would grab some in a second .


Me, too.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 13, 2015)

I followed pies grow for months when GGG forums worked!! Genuity you or mad get a true stomper cut from AGS and what to look for ?? Sorry I know you guys are year ahead of me. Stomper pollen


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Man I haven't been on the GGG forums since I grew out the Yoga Flame for @genuity


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> I followed pies grow for months when GGG forums worked!! Genuity you or mad get a true stomper cut from AGS and what to look for ?? Sorry I know you guys are year ahead of me. Stomper pollen


 
 
Still got this one,she is pure grape...


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 13, 2015)

Sheeesh !!! These AGS have same build that's sweet. Does the grape stomper smell like grapes or chem or bubblegum in flower. Do you trim a bunch to get light everywhere or is that bute 5 feet wide. Sorry so many questions.... just wow


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> OB Ripper is long gone bro. That's one thing I wish Gage would do is rerelease some of the old strains. There's a lot of crosses I would love to get. There a lot of people who f2 the gear so somebody may be able to gift you some crosses that are long gone. Hope u find something that appeals to you


Thanks for the reply-bummer, seems a shame all these gems are put out there, and maybe somebody's hanging on to it, maybe not...but I guess that's how they play it, given that in theory, they have something new and special rotating in continuously. Just have to get something that vibes well as soon as it releases, given that it'll be gone soon. I'm catching on..it's such a different take on things than I'm used to w other breeders.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Sheeesh !!! These AGS have same build that's sweet. Does the grape stomper smell like grapes or chem or bubblegum in flower. Do you trim a bunch to get light everywhere or is that bute 5 feet wide. Sorry so many questions.... just wow


I had a shit run with that one,but she still put out that sweet

She is about to go in flower in the next few days...


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't think OB ripper is around anymore ive grown ocean beach OG (actually just harvested 2 weeks ago and I have some smokable buds right now) and it tastes minty and chocolatey with a skunky undertone. Good luck with your search.


Thank you for the reply. Still on the hunt! Ya, that OBOG sounds amazing-have yet to encounter flavor like that. I've def been more focused on my preferred effect, but I'm happy to have the best of both worlds if it comes up.


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 13, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> welcome OTH, here is a good site for more GGG info
> http://www.gagegreen.org/install/index.php
> ya just have to wait for it to become live.
> 
> welcome!!


I very much appreciate that resource, thank you Jesus! Very much enjoying this sight, and the kind ear toward my newb questions.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 13, 2015)

Ha ha hilarious... that's the "exact" bubblegum smell have on 2 ladies now. Dream stomper !!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3394854
> View attachment 3394858
> Still got this one,she is pure grape...


Yeah the grape one was long thin colas.

That one was the most potent I believe. Overwhelming almost. Had to smoke a bit less the second time to keep me somewhat functional.haha.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell...found some bud rot..in one of the colas of #2 mendobreath x jo..
I knew they was too damn thick,coupled with a few days of 70% rh....and yeah.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hell...found some bud rot..in one of the colas of #2 mendobreath x jo..
> I knew they was too damn thick,coupled with a few days of 70% rh....and yeah.


70% holy shit! Did your dehumidifer die?


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 70% holy shit! Did your dehumidifer die?


Naw,just have not dug it out,from the winter time...

She will be in the room today.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 14, 2015)

Credit where credit is due.

GageGreenGroup on IG said they would take care of my missing order from BOG.
:twothumbsup:


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Credit where credit is due.
> 
> GageGreenGroup on IG said they would take care of my missing order from BOG.
> :twothumbsup:


And that's all it takes....just got to talk to the right people....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hell...found some bud rot..in one of the colas of #2 mendobreath x jo..
> I knew they was too damn thick,coupled with a few days of 70% rh....and yeah.


Try 80 for four weeks mate... climate control running full tilt. Summer was ridiculous... I stopped having a heart attack at the numbers after like two weeks. So hot and humid might as well have been Thailamd in Monsoon. Still believe in LactoB to prevent mold 100 percent.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Credit where credit is due.
> 
> GageGreenGroup on IG said they would take care of my missing order from BOG.
> :twothumbsup:


Thats pretty solid, my order from bank of gage should be here soon. It finally reached my local sort facility. Literally took a week to move 80 miles... they must have grown attached mto my package at the post office based on how long they have had that shit lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Not long ago,some of the ports(workers) took a stand...not strike,but a show of what can happen....

1 week of port shutdowns,would be hell...

Could you imagine the semi trucks ,coming to a full stop?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not long ago,some of the ports(workers) took a stand...not strike,but a show of what can happen....
> 
> 1 week of port shutdowns,would be hell...
> 
> Could you imagine the semi trucks ,coming to a full stop?


Yeah I read into that, I had a family member who's business was effected by it. Just giving them further reason to automate the ports. I'm surprised there wasn't an investigation into that shit, seemed like there was something really crooked going on. One side says they aren't getting called for enough workers the other side saying workers aren't showing up and the peon employee's are getting fucked out of wages.

Good ol'unions, they were great when people were getting crushed in rock quarries they are unnecessary today and are fueled by corruption. All they do is ransom people, like the teachers ransoming our childrens education for a few extra cents an hour. Shits horrible up here in Canada, every year there is a strike somewhere in the country while teachers strike for less work duties, seems to be an attitude that you get the job you want then find a way to not actually do the job while still receiving a ridiculous pay check, regardless of who it fucks over. 

That's my rant


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah I read into that, I had a family member who's business was effected by it. Just giving them further reason to automate the ports. I'm surprised there wasn't an investigation into that shit, seemed like there was something really crooked going on. One side says they aren't getting called for enough workers the other side saying workers aren't showing up and the peon employee's are getting fucked out of wages.
> 
> Good ol'unions, they were great when people were getting crushed in rock quarries they are unnecessary today and are fueled by corruption. All they do is ransom people, like the teachers ransoming our childrens education for a few extra cents an hour. Shits horrible up here in Canada, every year there is a strike somewhere in the country while teachers strike for less work duties, seems to be an attitude that you get the job you want then find a way to not actually do the job while still receiving a ridiculous pay check, regardless of who it fucks over.
> 
> That's my rant


Good rant though...

It really is a shameful place this world is in today....


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 14, 2015)

Toronto Garbage strike


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 14, 2015)

Give us money or your neighbourhood will be filled with garbage, your community centers will be unfit for your children and your entire city will smell like rotting feces and be filled with rats and decease. 

Not ransom right?


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Give us money or your neighbourhood will be filled with garbage, your community centers will be unfit for your children and your entire city will smell like rotting feces and be filled with rats and decease.
> 
> Not ransom right?


I was just about to post,what you just said...

That's real tight gripping hand....

Like it's not one big open field some place..


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was just about to post,what you just said...
> 
> That's real tight gripping hand....
> 
> Like it's not one big open field some place..


and people think the mob is done for and doesn't exist in the western world. 

Alive and well I'd say.

Naples Italy Mafia caused garbage strike


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

On The Hunt said:


> Thanks for the reply-bummer, seems a shame all these gems are put out there, and maybe somebody's hanging on to it, maybe not...but I guess that's how they play it, given that in theory, they have something new and special rotating in continuously. Just have to get something that vibes well as soon as it releases, given that it'll be gone soon. I'm catching on..it's such a different take on things than I'm used to w other breeders.


Oh ain't it great. It's boutique strains bro. I do give current "breeders" a round of applause from a business stand point, great way to increase sales and profit... limited releases. Business 101. 

Of course I peed my pants. You ain't cool unless you peed your pants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah I read into that, I had a family member who's business was effected by it. Just giving them further reason to automate the ports. I'm surprised there wasn't an investigation into that shit, seemed like there was something really crooked going on. One side says they aren't getting called for enough workers the other side saying workers aren't showing up and the peon employee's are getting fucked out of wages.
> 
> Good ol'unions, they were great when people were getting crushed in rock quarries they are unnecessary today and are fueled by corruption. All they do is ransom people, like the teachers ransoming our childrens education for a few extra cents an hour. Shits horrible up here in Canada, every year there is a strike somewhere in the country while teachers strike for less work duties, seems to be an attitude that you get the job you want then find a way to not actually do the job while still receiving a ridiculous pay check, regardless of who it fucks over.
> 
> That's my rant


Unions are not worthless. The reason why unions worked back then is because everybody in the union stood together. But in the 1950s everyone started getting comfortable with their $20+ and hour union wages so they started paying outsiders to do more and more or the important shit, like lobbying in DC. If unions are so bad, then why do most Europeans make better wages, have three or more weeks paid vacations and work less hours than Americans? And I'm not talking about Greece, I'm talking successful countries Netherlands, Germany, Sweden, France, etc...

I've done quite a bit of research on unions throughout American history during my years in college, and to say that people standing together is somehow a bad thing... well. "A house divided can't stand" and it isn't called the Separated States of America. Unions work but everyone involved needs to pull their own weight, not simply pay dues and expect some mobsters to handle all the details. It's about taking responsibility for one's self.

If you take the time to research the topic you will find a long list of benefits to all working class people throughout the world thanks in part to collective bargaining.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 14, 2015)

Genuity a place in canada claims to have original stomper listed is that even possible ?? Thanks


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Set the blumats,they are working just fine......but,wtf
I have nothing to do in the flower room nowadays,it sounds crazy,but I may go back to hand watering my plants...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2015)

We had a mail strike of over a month... teachers taking off for two months at one point... mine workers downing tools and cops killing a few... public service strikes, public protests featuring vandalism and looting and now muggings too... people dumping a tanker of human shit at the doors of the international airport. Dumping human shit on statues in public places to try make political points. What about public protection services I.e police removing parliamentary members on request of the house speaker... now get this fellas, if you bust a public official in the process of any corruption or whatever and you say anything about it, you go to jail for spilling state information and that my friends is PROTECTED. RICA laws meaning each phone is tapped and traced. FICA laws keeping track of every cent of your money and disallowing you the purchase of goods from most zones, USA, most parts of Europe, UK etc without a hugely wasteful process that even credit cards are now steuggling to get around. Here's a doozey, we as a country have not enough electricity. At the moment my area is cut off from power for the next two hours (yeah flower room too) in order to help prevent the entire power grid from collapsing. So construction workers at power plants are steiking, for weeks now already. You want to talk ransom? How does a GDP reduced to 1.5 percent sound to you fellas? If you live here, and you have debt, you are pretty fucked. Fuel price drops so new tax kinda takes care of that. Each mile on the road becoming tolled. Huge net trapping all major routes secretly planned and implemented. Fellas, you live in a great place. A day strike? Some garbage? These are minor annoyances. Try no power, no mail, no broadband internet and sixteen official languages.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unions are not worthless. The reason why unions worked back then is because everybody in the union stood together. But in the 1950s everyone started getting comfortable with their $20+ and hour union wages so they started paying outsiders to do more and more or the important shit, like lobbying in DC. If unions are so bad, then why do most Europeans make better wages, have three or more weeks paid vacations and work less hours than Americans? And I'm not talking about Greece, I'm talking successful countries Netherlands, Germany, Sweden, France, etc...
> 
> I've done quite a bit of research on unions throughout American history during my years in college, and to say that people standing together is somehow a bad thing... well. "A house divided can't stand" and it isn't called the Separated States of America. Unions work but everyone involved needs to pull their own weight, not simply pay dues and expect some mobsters to handle all the details. It's about taking responsibility for one's self.
> 
> If you take the time to research the topic you will find a long list of benefits to all working class people throughout the world thanks in part to collective bargaining.


Let me tell you what unions do for working class people over here: Convimce them to down tools for higher wages, much of the time violent protest is involved, then drawing out negotiations to a level where even if original demands are met, the losses in pay from strike action mean a net loss for the workers. IF workers tey support their families union based violence is common, intimidation, real murders etc. They whip up simple people with stupid ideas. They get fat off screwing over those they pretend to serve. They have brought this country to its knees and they will not stop. In my country, they are yet to serve absolutely anybody. If you are going to do things for yourself what is the point in paying up for a stupid ass UNION? More politics. We don't need that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Let me tell you what unions do for working class people over here: Convimce them to down tools for higher wages, much of the time violent protest is involved, then drawing out negotiations to a level where even if original demands are met, the losses in pay from strike action mean a net loss for the workers. IF workers tey support their families union based violence is common, intimidation, real murders etc. They whip up simple people with stupid ideas. They get fat off screwing over those they pretend to serve. They have brought this country to its knees and they will not stop. In my country, they are yet to serve absolutely anybody. If you are going to do things for yourself what is the point in paying up for a stupid ass UNION? More politics. We don't need that.


Yes, that same thing happened here in the states throughout our short history. That's the result of letting outsiders into unions. 

Unions are supposed to be the workers united, not some outside group representing/lobbying for those workers. The results you are talking about are what happens when unions are ran by outsiders. This happens because people just want to go to work and get a check. They don't want to go to meetings and have votes. They just want someone to do that for them, and the result is outsiders coming in and profiting off their labor. That is capitalism, profit off others hard work.

All I know if after four years of research and hundreds of pages of essays, I've found a lot of benefits to workers standing together as one, and zero benefits to every man for himself.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

this is starting to turn into politics.
politics=arguing


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> this is starting to turn into politics.
> politics=arguing


Right on.. 
Hey I grabbed one of those plasmentium lighters online today. Its their last day of their 420 sale so I seized the oppurtunity for 42% off when I saw it. Some other good news, package finally is in the mailbox according to tracking, fingers crossed for no green tape, will update when I get off work


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you take the time to research the topic you will find a long list of benefits to all working class people throughout the world thanks in part to collective bargaining.


That is very true. Unions, for many years, fought an honest fight for fair wages, benefits, and a safe work environment. The were a great thing for society overall. That was quite some time ago.

Unfortunately, unions became their own self sustaining industry - fat cats cashing in union dues. They pick fights nowdays when there is no fight to be picked, simply to justify their existence - in most cases, to the detriment of legit businesses and workers.

You can only bleed businesses and entitities so much before businesses lay off, fire, or close shop altogether. Then, there is the 'protection' from termination for even the worst employees. 

“From 1965 to 2009 the federal government spent $2 trillion on education, and yet it’s not enough. What do we have to show for it? I can’t say we’re failing our kids. We’re only failing two-thirds of our kids. That’s it. Right only 33% of fourth graders. 32% of eight graders. 38% of 12th grader read at their great level or above,” he added. “Despite all of this, teachers are now paid over 45% than they were paid in 1961 after adjusting for inflation,” Glenn said. “If you had your industry had that kind of track record do you think after inflation you’d get almost a 50% raise?” he asked. “Now, no one is accusing them of making too much money. But someone is making a lot of money. The teacher’s unions.”

Source: http://www.glennbeck.com/2012/06/12/what-matters-more-to-teachers-unions-money-power-or-kids/?utm_source=glennbeck&utm_medium=contentcopy_link


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Right on..
> Hey I grabbed one of those plasmentium lighters online today. Its their last day of their 420 sale so I seized the oppurtunity for 42% off when I saw it.


Which one did you get?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Right on..
> Hey I grabbed one of those plasmentium lighters online today. Its their last day of their 420 sale so I seized the oppurtunity for 42% off when I saw it. Some other good news, package finally is in the mailbox according to tracking, fingers crossed for no green tape, will update when I get off work


plasma is the only one i would get. it says its equal to 50 disposables. i wonder what happens after that?and i wonder if theres a part you can buy to make it last another 50 or longer
please let me know how yours turns out. 
i got another pk of archive, instead of getting the lighter. 
archive>lighter at this point


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

The titanium plasmentium lighter. 
I was wondering the same thing jack about life expectancy. I treat most of my posessions with care so they tend to last longer than they should. The big selling point for me is the no wind aspect. I can take it discing and not spend 5 minutes with my back to the wind trying to light a bowl lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 14, 2015)

GGG standing behind their products and business.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> and zero benefits to every man for himself.


the cream always rises to the top and will separate. Be the cream and not the leftovers.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> GGG standing behind their products and business.
> 
> 
> the cream always rises to the top and will separate. Be the cream and not the leftovers.


Love it....


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 14, 2015)

If that was shit run on stomper love to see a couple photos from a good run of bubblegum pheno sir, guess no purple phenos to be had. Flowers good..freebie double white cheese


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That is very true. Unions, for many years, fought an honest fight for fair wages, benefits, and a safe work environment. The were a great thing for society overall. That was quite some time ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, unions became their own self sustaining industry - fat cats cashing in union dues. They pick fights nowdays when there is no fight to be picked, simply to justify their existence - in most cases, to the detriment of legit businesses and workers.
> 
> ...


You just literally tried to use a source from Glen Beck. I can't take that shit serious. I've focused all my upper level class in American history, mainly the working class, and so there isn't much someone like Glen Beck is going to enlighten me too. 

I've already said that the state of unions is sad but that doesn't mean you abandon collective bargaining. What we do is get up off our asses and fight to get the penny grabbers out of there. This sad sack attitude of "that's just the way things are" is a joke. The worse thing for the common man is to stand by himself. If corporations and investment houses find a benefit to joining powers and mergers, then you bet your ass there is something to gain by joining leagues with your peers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> GGG standing behind their products and business.
> 
> 
> the cream always rises to the top and will separate. Be the cream and not the leftovers.


I don't live my life like that. I do the best I can, but I'll stop along the way to help someone out. And if one of my friends/co-workers are put in a pinch, I'd rather help them out than take advantage of their misfortune. Shitty way to live life for creatures that are supposed to be self aware.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2015)

I am v


genuity said:


> Set the blumats,they are working just fine......but,wtf
> I have nothing to do in the flower room nowadays,it sounds crazy,but I may go back to hand watering my plants...


I am very interested in your results.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't live my life like that. I do the best I can, but I'll stop along the way to help someone out. And if one of my friends/co-workers are put in a pinch, I'd rather help them out than take advantage of their misfortune. Shitty way to live life for creatures that are supposed to be self aware.


i dont get it? what does that have to do with GGG business? i've heard GGG countless times giving away multi pks to people that were in a bad situation. one was, a guy got robbed by his friends. took all his stuff, clones, projects, etc. and you can find that in the forum. and thats just one story. 
and i've seen them replace pks that customers bought because of germ issue or other issues, which they didnt have too.
one of many reasons why, besides there genetics, that im a REPEAT customer.
and no im not a tester or get there stuff for free. i am a consumer. i pay for everything


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="thenotsoesoteric, post: 11505625, member: 648861"The worse thing for the common man is to stand by himself.


LOL ! You _must _be joking !

[[/QUOTE]
Show me all your empirical data to prove otherwise.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

You can start a thread...if you want people to talk to.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've already said that the state of unions is sad ......


All-righty then. 




thenotsoesoteric said:


> What we do is get up off our asses and fight to get the penny grabbers out of there.


LOL - good luck w/ that !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i dont get it? what does that have to do with GGG business? i've heard GGG countless times giving away multi pks to people that were in a bad situation. one was, a guy got robbed by his friends. took all his stuff, clones, projects, etc. and you can find that in the forum. and thats just one story.
> and i've seen them replace pks that customers bought because of germ issue or other issues, which they didnt have too.
> one of many reasons why, besides there genetics, that im a REPEAT customer.
> and no im not a tester or get there stuff for free. i am a consumer. i pay for everything


I'm not talking about GGG or his practices, I was responding to the cream rises to the top so only worry about yourself comment. I'm not that kind of person. I worry about other people, not just myself.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am v
> 
> I am very interested in your results.


Ima let this run finish,and try a get use too it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I picked up my package of grapestomper og and grateful breath just now. No green tape thank god, was worried given the length of time it took them. Literally 3 days in the uk, about 22 days in the us... oh well just happy to have them, there are 15 seeds in the grateful breath and 11 in the grapestomper. Think the grateful will get run first along with frisco snaps because I want me some cookies


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Frisco snaps.....what is this you speak of?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Frisco snaps.....what is this you speak of?


norstar gen
forum gsc X frisco og


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not talking about GGG or his practices, I was responding to the cream rises to the top so only worry about yourself comment. I'm not that kind of person. I worry about other people, not just myself.


im worry about other people too. but when it comes to competition. who isnt that way?
growing is competition to me. how else are you going to get better at your skills. never settle, cuz theres always someone else better than you.
i even took the tip of covering the soil with the poly yesterday. just to see how it works


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

can you guys please talk about politics somewhere else instead of clogging this thread or conversate between yourselfs. because nobody wants to see that.
theres' plenty of politic forums out there if i wanted to see a dick measuring contest
i knew it was going to turn into an argument


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Frisco snaps.....what is this you speak of?


Yeah like jack said, its a norstar cross. Only other cookie cross I have atm, not expecting them to be similar just thought they might grow well together.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2015)

@genuity which blumats did yea get? The troph or whatever the fuck it is lol.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

aspi


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah like jack said, its a norstar cross. Only other cookie cross I have atm, not expecting them to be similar just thought they might grow well together.


Damn forum x Frisch og....sounds right up my alley...

Are they still available?


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @genuity which blumats did yea get? The troph or whatever the fuck it is lol.


Yup...easy to setup,easy to use(or let them use they selfs). How ever you see it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn forum x Frisch og....sounds right up my alley...
> 
> Are they still available?


2 packs in stock at ngr. And they got 20% off promo for 4/20, lucky you lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i dont get it? what does that have to do with GGG business? i've heard GGG countless times giving away multi pks to people that were in a bad situation. one was, a guy got robbed by his friends. took all his stuff, clones, projects, etc. and you can find that in the forum. and thats just one story.
> and i've seen them replace pks that customers bought because of germ issue or other issues, which they didnt have too.
> one of many reasons why, besides there genetics, that im a REPEAT customer.
> and no im not a tester or get there stuff for free. i am a consumer. i pay for everything


I'm sorry, but there's nothing about $125 10 packs that screams generosity. Pretty tough to put lipstick on that pig.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup...easy to setup,easy to use(or let them use they selfs). How ever you see it.


Nice, all my buddies use them out in CO. I really need to get some but I need like 60 of them


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nice, all my buddies use them out in CO. I really need to get some but I need like 60 of them


They are nice...


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm sorry, but there's nothing about $125 10 packs that screams generosity. Pretty tough to put lipstick on that pig.


tired of people arguing about there pricing. i got my aspi for 60. when the N G first got going.. in matter of fact hes had a bunch of ggg strains cheap their. last time was white buzz for 80 WITHOUT a discount code and that was not to long ago. you can goto any dispensary along the west coast and find for a 100. im sorry but the average price would be about 90-100. even the tude or beedsman doesnt sell it more than that. do you goto other breeders forum and complain about there pricing too? because theres a BUNCH of them. sounds like you got something against them. have you seen snowhigh prices?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

people,,, i feel like its the same SHIT every other week ever since this thread started. arguing about the price or it didnt taste like its suppose too or they have fake cuts. can it be something else for awhile???
lets just see peoples grow, and some bud porn and judge that. nothing else
because all this arguing is repelling other NEW people to join in.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Got some pics coming soon..

These blackberry kush x GSOG are really finishing fast,smells are over powering right now..


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Sunrise....
Blackberry kush x GSOG 
 
 

Some lil seedlings 
 
 
Cookies smelling nugs#alwaysrunningdank
#freethefrost


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

#blackberry kush x GSOG 
#gro-kashi strong
#resistance
#fruitcocktail funky nugs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> people,,, i feel like its the same SHIT every other week ever since this thread started. arguing about the price or it didnt taste like its suppose too or they have fake cuts. can it be something else for awhile???
> lets just see peoples grow, and some bud porn and judge that. nothing else
> because all this arguing is repelling other NEW people to join in.


Reason doesn't work. I tried.

RIU is a hangout and sometimes people just feel like debating/arguing to pass the time.

Just post pictures and let them complain.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3395904
> View attachment 3395906
> #blackberry kush x GSOG
> #gro-kashi strong
> ...


I love thick buds like those. Solid balls.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love thick buds like those. Solid balls.


Yes,they are very dense 

Can not wait to run more of these..well I still need to smoke them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

My patient didnt want to wait for the Cherry Jo to cure. I had to crack the second jar cus I want to have some #1 left for a smoke report. haha.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My patient didnt want to wait for the Cherry Jo to cure. I had to crack the second jar cus I want to have some #1 left for a smoke report. haha.


It's hard to wait for good nug to cure...

Most I know,would smoke nug fresh off the plant,than buy the stuff of the block(streets)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

I have some pictures of the nug I gave him. dried to a pink. I'll show pictures after baby girl goes down for a nap in an hour and a half.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Crystal elegance clone..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> tired of people arguing about there pricing. i got my aspi for 60. when the N G first got going.. in matter of fact hes had a bunch of ggg strains cheap their. last time was white buzz for 80 WITHOUT a discount code and that was not to long ago. you can goto any dispensary along the west coast and find for a 100. im sorry but the average price would be about 90-100. even the tude or beedsman doesnt sell it more than that. do you goto other breeders forum and complain about there pricing too? because theres a BUNCH of them. sounds like you got something against them. have you seen snowhigh prices?


You can claim a lot of things about Gage, but "generous" is laughable. There is nothing generous about them talking about how much they care for patients....and then charging what they charge. Do they only care about patients that have money?




Jack O'Neill said:


> all this arguing is repelling other NEW people to join in.


Then quit fucking arguing. Whether you like it or not, people are free to say their piece. What you and others in this thread don't seem to get is that the more you push back, the more people are going to continue with it. This could have been squashed 100 pages ago if the Gage weed nerds could control themselves and not get sand in their vajay every time something negative gets said about Gage. Not everyone has a good experience with a pack of seeds. Not everyone can afford $100+ per pack. Those people should be free to say what they please if they have spent their hard earned money on their gear. 

I know you'd like it all to be rainbows and unicorn farts, but that's not the way public forums work.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's hard to wait for good nug to cure...
> 
> Most I know,would smoke nug fresh off the plant,than buy the stuff of the block(streets)


Can put this guy in that category lol. My no cure quick dry smokes better than 90% of the stuff in my area. I just sold a bag to a buddy the other night and he showed me a zip of "big bud", I laughed and said more like big shake. It was like half shake lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

its crazy what's in the streets,as far as nug gos...

Hell,someone was trying to sell 100 gr of some green ass wax...talking bout this is from Cali..


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can claim a lot of things about Gage, but "generous" is laughable.


what do i claim??? because i BOUGHT ggg gear? i have shown PLENTY of other breeders.. good one, you got me there



st0wandgrow said:


> Then quit fucking arguing. Whether you like it or not, people are free to say their piece.


i agree! but its the SAME 4-5 people taking SHIT. we've heard your story a MILLION TIMES. like ham said. sounds like a broken tape recorder. it gets old really quick!!!
I want to hear bad stuff about them, but from different people. hows that going to happen with all this arguing.
Im sorry, but your a CHEAP SKATE if you think 100 is too much. sorry not everyone shops at the dollar store. I like to buy NICE SHIT, have you ever been to a 4 or 5 star restaurant? i seriously doubt it...
SO PLEASE STOP COMING IN THIS THREAD and being an ASS. everybody knows your story. everybody knows you hate ggg. 
like everybody says. they sell out quick. so theres a bunch of people out there, that wants to see what they have. but there not going to join a forum where its a bunch of SAME kids arguing.

and GGG if new people have something bad to say, let them. we all just want an honest opinion.... so we can grow as a forum


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> what do i claim??? because i BOUGHT ggg gear? i have shown PLENTY of other breeders.. good one, you got me there
> 
> 
> i agree! but its the SAME 4-5 people taking SHIT. we've heard your story a MILLION TIMES. like ham said. sounds like a broken tape recorder. it gets old really quick!!!
> ...


I left feedback and got beat down by the fanboys so I stopped doing that.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I left feedback and got beat down by the fanboys so I stopped doing that.


sorry to hear that... hope that doesnt happen again... i got your back... 
just be reasonable people...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> its the SAME 4-5 people taking SHIT. we've heard your story a MILLION TIMES.
> 
> Im sorry, but your a CHEAP SKATE if you think 100 is too much. sorry not everyone shops at the dollar store. I like to buy NICE SHIT, have you ever been to a 4 or 5 star restaurant? i seriously doubt it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> what do i claim??? because i BOUGHT ggg gear? i have shown PLENTY of other breeders.. good one, you got me there
> 
> 
> i agree! but its the SAME 4-5 people taking SHIT. we've heard your story a MILLION TIMES. like ham said. sounds like a broken tape recorder. it gets old really quick!!!
> ...


For me 100$ for a pack of seeds isn't much, the plants use that in electric during the grow, not to mention growing medium price, nutrients price, and my time and effort's price. But if I pay that I expect top notch genetics with keepers in every pack, GGG does not offer anything like that, their polyhybrids are a crap shoot.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> For me 100$ for a pack of seeds isn't much, the plants use that in electric during the grow, not to mention growing medium price, nutrients price, and my time and effort's price. But if I pay that I expect top notch genetics with keepers in every pack, GGG does not offer anything like that, their polyhybrids are a crap shoot.


nobody in the business offers guarantee keepers. even karma genetics says youll have to go thru a couple packs to find a keeper.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

I can do the same breeding they do, anyone that lives in a legal state can do what they did, i'm not making this up , they took a bag seed male and hit a bunch of elite clones with it. Not very impressive to say the least.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

I have so much daybreaker it's not even funny I got 2 full freezer bags in the freezer for the next round of bubble and a pound of it curing for a dry ice extraction I might even attempt to make some BHO dabs with it cause I have so much. Yield does not = quality I don't give a fuck about my yield I want some fire shit that tastes good, i'm smoking off a freebie seed they sent with these ggg seeds and it's fire (critical super silver haze).


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

I get tired of hearing how people are being belittled by a GGG fanboy...who has done this?

Me? Show me the post,please.

Like I made a post about not really liking golden goat.....and got all kinds of shit.
But that's ok? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> I get tired of hearing how people are being belittled by a GGG fanboy...who has done this?
> 
> Me? Show me the post,please.
> 
> ...


I would put my money on you never even had golden goat and are just talking shit on it cause it's not a GGG strain.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

almost everything out there is polyhybrids...
very few real hybrids. and i dont like to touch ibl.


Yodaweed said:


> I can do the same breeding they do, anyone that lives in a legal state can do what they did, i'm not making this up , they took a bag seed male and hit a bunch of elite clones with it. Not very impressive to say the least.


you know thats how a bunch of elite strains came about. from bag of seed... like irene, chemdawg, shoreline, etc....


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would put my money on you never even had golden goat and are just talking shit on it cause it's not a GGG strain.


Like this post......why would a fanboy,talk shit on a cut the GGG guys are using?


So it's safe to say...maybe,just maybe. You do not know how to grow?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> almost everything out there is polyhybrids...
> very few real hybrids. and i dont like to touch ibl.
> 
> you know thats how a bunch of elite strains came about. from bag of seed... like irene, chemdawg, shoreline, etc....


I have grown Joseph OG crosses and it is far from an elite strain, more like jungle weed. Grows big and yields a lot of jungle quality buds.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Like this post......why would a fanboy,talk shit on a cut the GGG guys are using?
> 
> 
> So it's safe to say...maybe,just maybe. You do not know how to grow?


Yep I don't know how to grow but I grow fire clone only's you drool over, I have golden goat and have for over 2 years and it always tastes fire, got some in flower right now and it's gonna be fire right next to my girl scout cookies and Flo, next run gorilla glue #4 and more golden goat.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep I don't know how to grow but I grow fire clone only's you drool over, I have golden goat and have for over 2 years and it always tastes fire, got some in flower right now and it's gonna be fire right next to my girl scout cookies and Flo, next run gorilla glue #4 and more golden goat.


do you have anything from seed instead of clones?


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yep I don't know how to grow but I grow fire clone only's you drool over, I have golden goat and have for over 2 years and it always tastes fire, got some in flower right now and it's gonna be fire right next to my girl scout cookies and Flo, next run gorilla glue #4 and more golden goat.


Oh,I get it....you just want attention....

Drool over....hahahaha.wtf are you talking about

How can you get mad,cause I don't like what you like?

I did not like that garlic shit cut,keyplay did...and I told him how I felt.
I'm still with them..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> its crazy what's in the streets,as far as nug gos...
> 
> Hell,someone was trying to sell 100 gr of some* green ass wax.*..talking bout this is from Cali..
> 
> View attachment 3395930


Ahh. The famous green wax from Cali.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ahh. The famous green wax from Cali.


It's real,like why would people think it's that easy to get over on someone..


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> do you have anything from seed instead of clones?


1 Plant right now that I named professor X , it's a weird pink/purple mutant plant. It was from the random seed container most likely bag seed from unknown parts. Been fighting the temps this go round, should be fixed next go round. She didn't like the temps and leafs curled


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

My golden goat looks nice she's such a nice producer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> what do i claim??? because i BOUGHT ggg gear? i have shown PLENTY of other breeders.. good one, you got me there
> 
> 
> i agree! but its the SAME 4-5 people taking SHIT. *we've heard your story a MILLION TIMES. like ham said. sounds like a broken tape recorder. it gets old really quick!!!*
> ...


No, that was in reference to me and it's a stuck record. Because ONE time I posted that I don't buy the hype that "breeders" like bodhi are some humble shaman hunting gurus. He's business man, who to me seems to be like every other breeder that offers "boutique" strains. Then Jock rider comes at me with negative shit to say about me personally. I never dissed bodhi, and in fact I was going to order his satsuma over tangerine power but after researching I could find no grow reports. But I did however find several grow reports about blood orange, and guess what? Everyone reported "no orange." Well how does a humble guru release a strain called blood orange that has no orange phenos, or at best very rare orange phenos? Didn't he do extensive testing?

I haven't said one bad word about bodhi or GGG but dude obviously doesn't read posts, he glances at them and then responds like a troll.

But I refuse to attack his 20 years of growing genius because I'm just a little boy and us little boys know our place. LMAO


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's real,like why would people think it's that easy to get over on someone..


When I was like 14, some asshole tried to sell me sage or some herb. Needless to say I told him to go fuck off and damn near had to fight the dude because he was trying to rip me off. People suck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

Cherry Jo #1 nugs


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo #1 nugs
> 
> View attachment 3395987
> View attachment 3395988 View attachment 3395989 View attachment 3395990


It looks nice, but what does it taste like?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, that was in reference to me and it's a stuck record. Because ONE time I posted that I don't buy the hype that "breeders" like bodhi are some humble shaman hunting gurus. He's business man, who to me seems to be like every other breeder that offers "boutique" strains. Then Jock rider comes at me with negative shit to say about me personally. I never dissed bodhi, and in fact I was going to order his satsuma over tangerine power but after researching I could find no grow reports. But I did however find several grow reports about blood orange, and guess what? Everyone reported "no orange." Well how does a humble guru release a strain called blood orange that has no orange phenos, or at best very rare orange phenos? Didn't he do extensive testing?
> 
> I haven't said one bad word about bodhi or GGG but dude obviously doesn't read posts, he glances at them and the responses like a troll.
> 
> But I refuse to attack his 20 years of growing genius because I'm just a little boy and us little boys know our place. LMAO


if you dont want to pheno hunt for oranges. your best bet is to find a IBL/HYBRID line orange. it is a crapshoot looking for oranges. just about everything out there is POLYHYBRIDS


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> It looks nice, but what does it taste like?


I haven't tasted it yet. Smells cherry tho. 

Possible I may try it this weekend. 

It puts me down into deep relaxation sleepy mode. Perfect for muscle pain and sleep. Not so great for sex.

I use Aloha Grape #4 for sex. It relaxes me plenty but no sleepiness.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not so great for sex.


lol havent heard that before


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

*12/12 day 1 - Aloha Grape Stomper*

  
FULL RECOVERY!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> lol havent heard that before


When it relaxes you to the point of not wanting to move because (as a mother you are tired already) you feel like you are resting on pillows made from heaven.

ZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzz


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When it relaxes you to the point of not wanting to move because (as a mother you are tired already) you feel like you are resting on pillows made from heaven.
> 
> ZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzz


exactly what i need for my wife as my others either knocks her out or winds her up


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, that was in reference to me and it's a stuck record. Because ONE time I posted that I don't buy the hype that "breeders" like bodhi are some humble shaman hunting gurus. He's business man, who to me seems to be like every other breeder that offers "boutique" strains. Then Jock rider comes at me with negative shit to say about me personally. I never dissed bodhi, and in fact I was going to order his satsuma over tangerine power but after researching I could find no grow reports. But I did however find several grow reports about blood orange, and guess what? Everyone reported "no orange." Well how does a humble guru release a strain called blood orange that has no orange phenos, or at best very rare orange phenos? Didn't he do extensive testing?
> 
> I haven't said one bad word about bodhi or GGG but dude obviously doesn't read posts, he glances at them and then responds like a troll.
> 
> But I refuse to attack his 20 years of growing genius because I'm just a little boy and us little boys know our place. LMAO


Welcome to my ignore list  Wow, just shut up already lmfao... the other guys can put up with this. Last word from me: seriously, take it up with Bodhi and m4k. You will find that they are open to listening and will respond to you as a prospective customer. Bodhi might even inform you of his 'Blood' line which is now already 75 percent homogeneous blowing all your gripes out the water... just do it. Me, pretty sick of reading your inane BS mate.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Welcome to my ignore list  Wow, just shut up already lmfao... the other guys can put up with this. Last word from me: seriously, take it up with Bodhi and m4k. You will find that they are open to listening and will respond to you as a prospective customer. Bodhi might even inform you of his 'Blood' line which is now already 75 percent homogeneous blowing all your gripes out the water... just do it. Me, pretty sick of reading your inane BS mate.


Shut up dude.. shut up dude... Oh won't you shut up already....

*You started the shit with me dude *and what you think I'll take shit laying down? Let you talk all kinds of shit about me as a person, over my ONE comment about things not appearing as they seem? And I'm glad to be on your ignore list, shows everyone here who the real little boy is.

Sure Bodhi would like to hear how you attack people, putting off his gear.


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 15, 2015)

please lets try to NOT ruin pies thread with childish posts and lets stay on point im sure this could be handled elsewhere.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> please lets try to NOT ruin pies thread with childish posts and lets stay on point im sure this could be handled elsewhere.


It is becoming the hottest thread on the net......

It's like some voices will go unheard,if not on the GGG threads..

Aloha grapes


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

its really easy to pm each other about differences instead of dragging everyone else along. 
reading it once or twice is enough...
its like work. theres people you dont like there, so just be nice and ignore them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> if you dont want to pheno hunt for oranges. your best bet is to find a IBL/HYBRID line orange. it is a crapshoot looking for oranges. just about everything out there is POLYHYBRIDS


if polys are tested, then you should be able to predict what the outcome is,somewhat. right?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if polys are tested, then you should be able to predict what the outcome is,somewhat. right?


no... there tested for germination... please dont start with the polys again...
heres an example from cvs...
To create Flaming Cookies Cannaventure Seeds used the GSC “Forum” cut, and their Fire OG BX male. They found 3 legit keepers, 1 being an exact replica of the GSC mom, the second is a short and stockier pheno, which is the biggest yielder and has the loudest smell/taste. The flowers are GSC dom, dense with purple and lime green coloring. The third keeper pheno is short and stocky, with influence from the GSC mom as well as the Fire OG BX dad. The yield is below average to average but the quality is top shelf.

i wish more companies would state that there will be multiple phenos found in a pack....


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo #1 nugs
> 
> View attachment 3395987
> View attachment 3395988 View attachment 3395989 View attachment 3395990


that made my pie wet a little.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> please lets try to NOT ruin pies thread with childish posts and lets stay on point im sure this could be handled elsewhere.


Yeah! Leave my thread alone!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> its really easy to pm each other about differences instead of dragging everyone else along.
> reading it once or twice is enough...
> its like work. theres people you dont like there, so just be nice and ignore them.


It's hard to ignore people that attack you for no reason. Not one single other person had such a problem with my one idea. I even clearly stated that it was only a speculation and by no means an accusation. Just a stoned musing. Sorry but some people will not just roll over and take it. 

I would love to be able to come here an share ideas and that's why I did come to this thread. I wanted to know about grape stomper mixes but instead I got Mr. Aggro assaulting my character, naw I don't play that. And perhaps I will take it up with bodhi and tell him I was very interested in his gear but after Mr. ignore list's attitude, I'm rather off put. Everything I've read of bodhi says he doesn't do business like that and would not appreciate the aggro attitude towards people that are potential buyers.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

The birds have they own thread,and in they own way....are helping GGG more than they know..


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's hard to ignore people that attack you for no reason. Not one single other person had such a problem with my one idea. I even clearly stated that it was only a speculation and by no means an accusation. Just a stoned musing. Sorry but some people will not just roll over and take it.
> 
> I would love to be able to come here an share ideas and that's why I did come to this thread. I wanted to know about grape stomper mixes but instead I got Mr. Aggro assaulting my character, naw I don't play that. And perhaps I will take it up with bodhi and tell him I was very interested in his gear but after Mr. ignore list's attitude, I'm rather off put. Everything I've read of bodhi says he doesn't do business like that and would not appreciate the aggro attitude towards people that are potential buyers.


just let it go... the bigger man always walks away and lives another day...
i've been called worse...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> no... there tested for germination... please dont start with the polys again...
> heres an example from cvs...
> To create Flaming Cookies Cannaventure Seeds used the GSC “Forum” cut, and their Fire OG BX male. They found 3 legit keepers, 1 being an exact replica of the GSC mom, the second is a short and stockier pheno, which is the biggest yielder and has the loudest smell/taste. The flowers are GSC dom, dense with purple and lime green coloring. The third keeper pheno is short and stocky, with influence from the GSC mom as well as the Fire OG BX dad. The yield is below average to average but the quality is top shelf.
> 
> i wish more companies would state that there will be multiple phenos found in a pack....


in every post that you defend them, your talking poly this poly that,but i cant ask i simple Q? 

and that cvs description is on point.flaming cookies was indeed fire! still holding 2 moms.

sooooooooo if the polys are tested,cant you somewhat predict what youll get in 1-2 seedpacks? just answer this and no bullshitting...

and i thought they tested each release for stability, not just germ rates.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> just let it go... the bigger man always walks away and lives another day...
> i've been called worse...


True.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> sooooooooo if the polys are tested,cant you somewhat predict what youll get in 1-2 seedpacks? just answer this and no bullshitting...
> 
> and i thought they tested each release for stability, not just germ rates.


damm i give up... im NOT affiliated with ggg... its a polyhybrid... there really isnt 3 phenos to be found. thats what THEY found. i would say about 8 or more phenos to be found in a pack.. a breeder doesnt have time to find them all....
i mean there cross it, with a cross... its writing on the package/description before you buy it. what more do you expect.. its common sense
please no more about polys...you've talked about this many times...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

I judge a strain on it's mother and father. I research them and THEIR parents to get a wider understanding of possible phenos.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I judge a strain on it's mother and father. I research them and THEIR parents to get a wider understanding of possible phenos.


BINGO 
fucking nailed it!!!!
just like with any other company


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

this is nuts.....if it's not one thing,it's another..

I stand by my words of fake hate....

Not @thenotsoesoteric ....just to be clear
& not KGP


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

Blue in the face!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

im not a hater, im a customer. just to be clear, not the indirect shit like fake genuity spews, fuck you til im blue in the face.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

With polyhybrids you can 1 pheno or you can have 10 it all depends on the genes. But there are some polyhybrids that are homogenous that wil produce uniformity in their offspring. I can def say breeders like Gage, Bodhi and SinCity do test their beans. There's no way they would put out gear not knowing any results of a cross if that would be the case all three of those breeders wouldn't be in business today. I've heard of many crosses that didn't meet the standards of those breeders and they weren't released. I have to agree with ghost that if testing is done you can somewhat predict how many phenos are showing up. That's why you see more than one person growing/testing the same strain usually cus you can't get good data if one person is testing. You can tell breeders do tests as some of them will label the number pheno they have like Gage's Cherry Puff male I think which has #80 next to it so testing does get done. I believe if a breeder says this amount of phenos to show it will be close to that number but as what Jack said these are polyhybrids and other phenos can show out of thousands of seeds made and never be seen again but there are some stability to these polyhybrids just depends on the breeder and how homogenous the parents used are


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> With polyhybrids you can 1 pheno or you can have 10 it all depends on the genes. But there are some polyhybrids that are homogenous that wil produce uniformity in their offspring. I can def say breeders like Gage, Bodhi and SinCity do test their beans. There's no way they would put out gear not knowing any results of a cross if that would be the case all three of those breeders wouldn't be in business today. I've heard of many crosses that didn't meet the standards of those breeders and they weren't released. I have to agree with ghost that if testing is done you can somewhat predict how many phenos are showing up. That's why you see more than one person rating the same strain usually cus you can't get good data if one person is testing. You can tell breeders do tests as some of them will label the number pheno they have like Gage's Cherry Puff male I think which has #80 next to it so testing does get done. I believe if a breeder says this amount of phenos to show it will be close to that number but as what Jack said these are polyhybrids and other phenos can show out of thousands of seeds made and never be seen again but there are some stability to these polyhybrids just depends on the breeder and how homogenous the parents used are


I would have to disagree , breeders only talk about keeper phenotypes, they don't discuss how many non-keeper phenotypes they junked to get those keepers, trust me these polyhybrids have MANY phenotypes they don't use stable genetics to breed with and they don't back cross or work the lines for shit. There might be 20 phenotypes but 3 keepers and the breeder will say theres 3 different phenotypes and go into detail about the 3 keeper phenotypes.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

They test everything,(purple kush x GSOG) & (plat.bubba x jo) was tested 2-3 yrs back,and is just now coming to light...

Anyway.....
 
This is the way to spend the day....


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> They test everything,(purple kush x GSOG) & (plat.bubba x jo) was tested 2-3 yrs back,and is just now coming to light...
> 
> Anyway.....
> View attachment 3396236
> This is the way to spend the day....


Throw one on for me !


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

funny gen.. 
i just grilled pork chops and corn on the cob... 
grilled food is SOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would have to disagree , breeders only talk about keeper phenotypes, they don't discuss how many non-keeper phenotypes they junked to get those keepers, trust me these polyhybrids have MANY phenotypes they don't use stable genetics to breed with and they don't back cross or work the lines for shit. There might be 20 phenotypes but 3 keepers and the breeder will say theres 3 different phenotypes and go into detail about the 3 keeper phenotypes.


I agree with you to a point not all breeders do that but believe me I know all about polyhybrids and how many phenos they can produce. Believe when I say I have seen breeders state that's all the phenos you will get in some polyhybrids. I'll find it when I have the time cus like I said there are some homogenous polyhybrids. Take Bodhi's SSDD there's many people who have grown it and every time someone reports on it they find the same phenos most of the time. Most want the butter muffin pheno and some get and some don't but most report consistent phenos. We can go on and on about polyhybrids but I know for a fact there are some homogenous polyhybrids out there


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree with you to a point not all breeders do that but believe me I know all about polyhybrids and how many phenos they can produce. Believe when I say I have seen breeders state that's all the phenos you will get in some polyhybrids. I'll find it when I have the time cus like I said there are some homogenous polyhybrids. Take Bodhi's SSDD there's many people who have grown it and every time someone reports on it they find the same phenos most of the time. Most want the butter muffin pheno and some get and some don't but most report consistent phenos. We can go on and on about polyhybrids but I know for a fact there are some homogenous polyhybrids out there


If plants have homogenous traits they most likely have been selectively bred for those traits or one parent is extremely dominate. In my opinion those are no longer polyhybrids to me a polyhybrid means multiple crosses in both parents which make for lots of variation in offspring.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 15, 2015)

Lookin at the auctions on GP it makes me wish I knew more about what the lineages were and stuff so i could know what this means.
_ f2's should unlock a treasure chest of *central asian and southern californian cannabis history'*_

and then i do more information digging


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> They test everything,(purple kush x GSOG) & (plat.bubba x jo) was tested 2-3 yrs back,and is just now coming to light...
> 
> Anyway.....
> View attachment 3396236
> This is the way to spend the day....


Fuck yes. I'll bump this post!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

I just want to apologize for my behavior on this thread. Not the vibes I want to project. In real life I would not treat any of you guys with disrespect so I shouldn't do it online either. Sure I'm bound to piss some people off because I speak freely. My doing so is not to offend but rather to converse. I think that is the pinnacle of society, humans coming together sharing ideas, some ideas we like others we don't but we all have the right to share them. As mentioned earlier, it is for the bigger man to brush that shit off and let the fools shine on. 

So to everyone I offended in this or other threads lately, for what it is worth, I do apologize and I'll try to keep my negative to a extreme minimum from here on out. RIU has a lot of cool cats and I like chatting with them and enjoying the pictures of their hard work, so if you want a more pleasurable experience I guess it starts with the man/woman in the mirror. Cheers.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

No, need to apologize. your always welcome at the table, we're all family  we support the same cause.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2015)

who us SkunkBandit on GP, besides the guy with unlimited resources and bidding up the auctions? Everytime i see a strain Ill crack open the bank for, SB always grabs it, lol.

and to make this about GGG, here are my Golden Gages tops


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 16, 2015)

hey jesus. is that one of those co2 pads? if so, how's that working for ya? i've been looking into one of those before i get the real deal...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 16, 2015)

Put in an order for Aloha Grape Stomper and Aspirare. Looks good from what ive seen here, what phenos should I expect, also which one should I look for


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> who us SkunkBandit on GP, besides the guy with unlimited resources and bidding up the auctions? Everytime i see a strain Ill crack open the bank for, SB always grabs it, lol.
> 
> and to make this about GGG, here are my Golden Gages tops


Full prayer... what a sight... those are some happy ladies. I just love how the GG lifts her palms to the sky the second she is content.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> hey jesus. is that one of those co2 pads? if so, how's that working for ya? i've been looking into one of those before i get the real deal...


it sa MYCO2 box for bloom and grow, I guess they work good, the plants tell the tale.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Put in an order for Aloha Grape Stomper and Aspirare. Looks good from what ive seen here, what phenos should I expect, also which one should I look for


Aloha Grape

A mix between short and tall. Some stretch 3x at flip. So be ready with some platforms for the differing heights. 

She puts out vegetative promordials that start out looking like a ball on a stick but turns into a leaf. So don't trash any plants until the primordials grow out higher up on the plant.

You can definitely get the grape smell out of her. One lean sativa actually gave some sweet taste too.

Highest yielders were tall, late starting to flower, baseball buds and a medium height plant with thick colas.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape
> 
> A mix between short and tall. Some stretch 3x at flip. So be ready with some platforms for the differing heights.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a horrible strain to grow, a mix between tall and short....good luck controlling the canopy on that. Hope the taste is worth the work.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds like a horrible strain to grow, a mix between tall and short....good luck controlling the canopy on that. Hope the taste is worth the work.


I got one aloha white widow dom plant I think.

Differences in height. Two five footers, one four and one 3.5

I have short wooden boxes to adjust my canopy. Milk crates work good too. Also one long shelf.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 16, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Put in an order for Aloha Grape Stomper and Aspirare. Looks good from what ive seen here, what phenos should I expect, also which one should I look for


i popped 5 and got 5 females.
yes mine was some what of a mix and tall. but one was really tall/very fast grower.. didnt keep. good yield..
mine didnt really stretch much at the flip, just the norm
on the aspi, i could tell right away if it was M/F
i had one threw out a little nanner at week 8/9 so might want to keep an eye for that.. luckily it wasnt the keeper
smell wise was ALITTLE sweet. but more lemon/lime to me.. like sprite.. has some fuel and sour undertones.
there was one cat piss/skunk aroma... not going to keep  not enough room. good producer. it was something different...
my 2 keepers were the average in height. one sprite pheno and other more fuel/sour
the fuel/sour was a high yielder, while the sprite was average..


----------



## 2easy (Apr 16, 2015)

Got another 6 headwreckee x gs/aww above ground.

Also my charity og x cherry puff cross that i made is exceeding both parents by the looks of things. Only 3 weeks into flower outdoors and the frost is over the top. Frosty stems and all. Early smells are strong and astringent with a dominant smell of coffee which wasnt in either parent but is awesome.

Polyhybrid heaven i guess


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 16, 2015)

My sample bud at 6.5 weeks of AGS tasted Grapey with that stank chem taste, similar grandoggy purps ran. The frost and tightness of the bud is like nothing I've ever been able to achieve. You were right miss pie still filling in nicely and also purpling like crazy with no flushing yet. Thanks GGG making me look like top shelf full timer. Very potent


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

Starting to look like Gage testers bring the truth eh. Brilliant.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 17, 2015)

I AM NOT A FUCKING TESTER......out of all the breeders out there, there is only a few other breeders that have better representation of their product. go look for YOURSELF... there are soo many different growers on ggg ig i wish they would come here and post their shit and talk about it... but that aint going to happen... too many fucking haters and bitches!!! a lot of you guys a VERY COOL.. but theres a handful of guys just bring the whole place down with negativity... you dont just say it once, you guys just keep repeating the shit... and start your own thread.... notice nobodys goin in their anymore???? its only you 5 guys in there... it really looks ridiculous.. they way your acting... a bunch of kids... no wonder this forum just has the same EXACT people EVERYDAY.... NOBODY NEW and it doesnt grow...
seriously i can see why ig people and breeders stay away from forums and just stick to ig...
so with that being said...
IM OUT.... NEVER coming back here...
MODERATOR you SUCK and you dont do SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 17, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> I AM NOT A FUCKING TESTER......out of all the breeders out there, there is only a few other breeders that have better representation of their product. go look for YOURSELF... there are soo many different growers on ggg ig i wish they would come here and post their shit and talk about it... but that aint going to happen... too many fucking haters and bitches!!! a lot of you guys a VERY COOL.. but theres a handful of guys just bring the whole place down with negativity... you dont just say it once, you guys just keep repeating the shit... and start your own thread.... notice nobodys goin in their anymore???? its only you 5 guys in there... it really looks ridiculous.. they way your acting... a bunch of kids... no wonder this forum just has the same EXACT people EVERYDAY.... NOBODY NEW and it doesnt grow...
> seriously i can see why ig people and breeders stay away from forums and just stick to ig...
> so with that being said...
> IM OUT.... NEVER coming back here...
> MODERATOR you SUCK and you dont do SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't let others bring you down, it would be a shame to lose ya on the forums because of a couple disagreements. Just ignore people that upset you, these are online forums so you might need a thick skin at times.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> I AM NOT A FUCKING TESTER......out of all the breeders out there, there is only a few other breeders that have better representation of their product. go look for YOURSELF... there are soo many different growers on ggg ig i wish they would come here and post their shit and talk about it... but that aint going to happen... too many fucking haters and bitches!!! a lot of you guys a VERY COOL.. but theres a handful of guys just bring the whole place down with negativity... you dont just say it once, you guys just keep repeating the shit... and start your own thread.... notice nobodys goin in their anymore???? its only you 5 guys in there... it really looks ridiculous.. they way your acting... a bunch of kids... no wonder this forum just has the same EXACT people EVERYDAY.... NOBODY NEW and it doesnt grow...
> seriously i can see why ig people and breeders stay away from forums and just stick to ig...
> so with that being said...
> IM OUT.... NEVER coming back here...
> MODERATOR you SUCK and you dont do SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well now wherever that came from, what a douche man. I was talking about Pie being extremely helpful. In case you haven't noticed this whole forum is dead, all of RIU has left, none of the regulars hang out here any longer. This thread stays at the top of the boards with just a few people posting. The rest are dead, as in dead dead, few pages then fizzle out. So whatever bro. To the rest of us it is just something to pass some time on our phones between other things. Have fun popping that vein for no reason. Nah bro, it is people like you with this attitude flooding these board that made it go dead. So if this is how you roll, fuck off and the adults will carry on enjoying talking cannabis. Pretty rich of you calling out others for being a bunch of kids but you cannot control your temper.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> I AM NOT A FUCKING TESTER......out of all the breeders out there, there is only a few other breeders that have better representation of their product. go look for YOURSELF... there are soo many different growers on ggg ig i wish they would come here and post their shit and talk about it... but that aint going to happen... too many fucking haters and bitches!!! a lot of you guys a VERY COOL.. but theres a handful of guys just bring the whole place down with negativity... you dont just say it once, you guys just keep repeating the shit... and start your own thread.... notice nobodys goin in their anymore???? its only you 5 guys in there... it really looks ridiculous.. they way your acting... a bunch of kids... no wonder this forum just has the same EXACT people EVERYDAY.... NOBODY NEW and it doesnt grow...
> seriously i can see why ig people and breeders stay away from forums and just stick to ig...
> so with that being said...
> IM OUT.... NEVER coming back here...
> MODERATOR you SUCK and you dont do SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah,it sucks at times.....do not let the kids get to ya


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well now wherever that came from, what a douche man. I was talking about Pie being extremely helpful. In case you haven't noticed this whole forum is dead, all of RIU has left, none of the regulars hang out here any longer. This thread stays at the top of the boards with just a few people posting. The rest are dead, as in dead dead, few pages then fizzle out. So whatever bro. To the rest of us it is just something to pass some time on our phones between other things. Have fun popping that vein for no reason. Nah bro, it is people like you with this attitude flooding these board that made it go dead. So if this is how you roll, fuck off and the adults will carry on enjoying talking cannabis. Pretty rich of you calling out others for being a bunch of kids but you cannot control your temper.


sorry if you thought if it was meant for you. but it wasnt, you just happen to post the testers are looking good. again sorry.. everybody keeps thinkin am a ggg fanboy...
i respect you ham no disrespect...
yes your right. rui is very dead... another reason why im leaving...
its not about having thick skin... i rip on co-workers all the time... this is just bitchin on another level.. 
ill be at the ggg forum when its back running..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

The thing is just to accept how it works on this forum, grow a slightly thicker skin, make liberal use of the ignore button if you feel irritated, and just take what you want from it. This is RIU, about a million and one people refuse to even mention the place by name. It gets rough in here at the best of times. I used to get all worked up and left here for other forums, but you know, most of them are REALLY stuck up, low on info, calm and nice, sure. But ultimately boring. Might be some screwed up shit here and there but overall I challenge any person to find a more fun cannabis forum. Disagreements there are but usually people get over them and actually get to know each other. That is not happening on IG.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> sorry if you thought if it was meant for you. but it wasnt, you just happen to post the testers are looking good. again sorry.. everybody keeps thinkin am a ggg fanboy...
> i respect you ham no disrespect...
> yes your right. rui is very dead... another reason why im leaving...
> its not about having thick skin... i rip on co-workers all the time... this is just bitchin on another level..
> ill be at the ggg forum when its back running..


My deepest apologies there brother. It will suck to see you go.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 17, 2015)

im on other forums... the moderators actually keep the peace... theres no peace here..
i might come back next year


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 17, 2015)

yes we are brothers  
anybody that has the same gear as me, i consider them my brothers!
peace, now if i can figure out how to delete this account... rrrrhhhhhh


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Torch1 (Apr 17, 2015)

GrapeStomperOG
Clone
Outdoor
25 days 12:12 so so sticky
...after a 2 week cure I smell coffee

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> GrapeStomperOG
> Clone
> Outdoor
> 25 days 12:12 so so sticky
> ...


Mmmmmm..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

The downfall to the ignore button is how much stuff falls out of context, damn. But trust me fellas, it does change the whole experience. I think moderators here have kinda given up at risk of blowing an artery, so we can tweak the experience ourselves. I will keep an eye out for you on the wide webz


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

I think we all just need to whip out the report button on the obvious trolls and ignore the people who just keep repeating the same tired lines over and over.

Your voice has been heard. To keep repeating it is just bitching plain and simple. If you don't like gage and have nothing new to add, move on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The thing is just to accept how it works on this forum, grow a slightly thicker skin, make liberal use of the ignore button if you feel irritated, and just take what you want from it. This is RIU, about a million and one people refuse to even mention the place by name. It gets rough in here at the best of times. I used to get all worked up and left here for other forums, but you know, most of them are REALLY stuck up, low on info, calm and nice, sure. But ultimately boring. Might be some screwed up shit here and there but overall I challenge any person to find a more fun cannabis forum. Disagreements there are but usually people get over them and actually get to know each other. That is not happening on IG.


Agreed.

MH and I have gone at it quite a few times. Whatever. It's a friggin weed forum that shouldn't be taken so seriously. There are soooo many other more important things in life to get bent over. Shit, I'd smoke all of you cats out if you ever made it to Michigan..... even the ones that I bicker with on here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

Still going strong. I need to raise the lights I think. 

I haven't trimmed any lowers yet. I am going to wait till I see some stretch first I think. May not trim anything but to allow a bit of airflow.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Glad to see yea around and posting again @Flaming Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

For real guys. Keep it civil in my thread. 

Post pics, ask questions, smoke reports or get out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

I think the girl on the left looks like she will need a bit of trimming. We shall see after next watering saturday or sunday. 3 days I believe is the amount of time it takes them to build enough flowering hormones to start the stretch.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Here you can kinda see cherry puff in the back ground. Big ol bitch...


----------



## kgp (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think the girl on the left looks like she will need a bit of trimming. We shall see after next watering saturday or sunday. 3 days I believe is the amount of time it takes them to build enough flowering hormones to start the stretch.


I always shave the legs on all my plants. You get less of the larf. I always do it right before flowering and again after the stretch. Looking good, mrs pie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

Do you veg under hps and how old were they when you flowered?

Do you top? 

In any case, they look green and perky!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> I always shave the legs on all my plants. You get less of the larf. I always do it right before flowering and again after he stretch. Looking good, mrs pie.


I am letting them go au naturale as much as possible this time. 

Girl on the right most likely will not produce much larf. She is already spaced to let light to her lowers. 

Left girl is more dense and will need some light pruning.

Going for maximum yield this run. Gotta make my bud last till then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

It's hard to see in pictures.

#1 has a tighter node structure. About 2.5 feet tall.

 
All those little branches could be a problem. Or they could not. After the stretch starts I will have a better Idea of what this girl is gonna do.


#2 is looking like she is going to spread open nicely. She is 3 feet tall now. 

 
It is nice to watch them act without additional pruning. Makes me reconsider what I have been doing in the past. I may let all my girls in the future get a little hair on their legs. Extra leaf is extra energy.

As long as it doesn't impede airflow of course.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

kgp said:


> I always shave the legs on all my plants. You get less of the larf. I always do it right before flowering and again after the stretch. Looking good, mrs pie.


I do the same, I just don't go as much as you though I don't think. A lil larf is ok with me as it will just go to hash anyways, but most of the time I don't get much, if any at all.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

Soaking up some of the Rays of the sun...befor I test this nug....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you veg under hps and how old were they when you flowered?
> 
> Do you top?
> 
> In any case, they look green and perky!


I veg under a MH with some red thrown in. Flowered in mixed spectrum.

I top 90% of my plants and train them, there is only probably like 4 out of that whole room that aren't. That cherry puff was but then a fan fell and took the other top lol so I focused on moving all energy upwards as she already allows great light down with her structure. The jurple will be topped next round, that was just a clone I got so I'm happy with how she is. I thought she was dead for awhile, that's what happens when you get clones in the winter haha.

Oh and some were 45 days old when I flowered and some were younger and some were older, it's a mixed crowd. Gotta watch them, they will get into all kinds of trouble.

Yea if you haven't figured out by now I'm high as shit and just jibber jabbing haha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I veg under a MH with some red thrown in. Flowered in mixed spectrum.
> 
> I top 90% of my plants and train them, there is only probably like 4 out of that whole room that aren't. That cherry puff was but then a fan fell and took the other top lol so I focused on moving all energy upwards as she already allows great light down with her structure. The jurple will be topped next round, that was just a clone I got so I'm happy with how she is. I thought she was dead for awhile, that's what happens when you get clones in the winter haha.
> 
> ...


No harm no foul. haha.

I tend to visit OTHER sections of RIU when high. *shifty eyes*

Does your girl smoke any gage green strain for her muscle spasms?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

I shave the legs, but I leave the fans, just chop the shoots. Best of both I figured. Only thing is to watch for fresh little energy sucking shoots next to the fans some girls grow them right back and if you are gonna find bananas that will be the right kind of node for it...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No harm no foul. haha.
> 
> I tend to visit OTHER sections of RIU when high. *shifty eyes*
> 
> Does your girl smoke any gage green strain for her muscle spasms?


Yep cherry puff. But I'm thinking the SCMK I just got should be perfect for her...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

I found my first sample of cherry puff EXTREMELY relaxing.

Probably will sample it again tonight. I need to give the hubby a rest.

SCMK?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I found my first sample of cherry puff EXTREMELY relaxing.
> 
> Probably will sample it again tonight. I need to give the hubby a rest.
> 
> SCMK?


SoCal master kush.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 17, 2015)

Love my AGS !!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sampled the Cherry Jo #1 again. Still needs another week cure imo. She had 4 weeks but she was very dense.. so another week she will get before official report.

Tasted a little green still but a cherry aroma and slight fruit taste has developed. 

Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Love my AGS !!!View attachment 3397948


Verrrry sexy!

Looks like shes starting to put out!


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 17, 2015)

Started  flush


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 17, 2015)

Curious about the last girl, very very full plant with a crinkle leaf. Frosting  rapidly


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> SoCal master kush.


Along with the L.A Affie this is one of the cuts that have come most recommended for nerve problems so I see some good relief in your wife's future. Would have loved to get my hands on some clonly types but fortunately some hybrids have hit the mark for us. If you get into some pollen chucks hit me up please


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

Now a question, any of you caregivers dealt with Lupus before? We have a friend very interested in can a meds but it has been a mission trying to hit on just the right type. She feels juicing fresh leaves work best but this is hardly ever possible. So I guess we are looking for bud that has the same effect as juiced leaves, something that can be stored and used regularly... Any input would be great


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2015)

From @GageGreenGroup on IG
_Is there something else instead of Mindscape you would be interested in?
DaywreckerXMendo.Mon?
_
This is how to run a customer based service company.

Now to go do homework on this strain.

Coffee..check
morning bowl..check
Dog...sleeping
Wife....shopping
Cat..eating my leaf tips

AHHHHHHH


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2015)

cant find dick for info about that strain, is it new?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2015)

Mendo montage is not new. 

Try googling the parents seperately. With the word grow or gage after it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2015)

I know the parents, its this offspring i am interested in, hoping MH or someone has some insight, anyhow its friking awesome and with the purples i just snagged at GP, its gonna be a purple fall in Michigan, follow the smell to my house


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I know the parents, its this offspring i am interested in, hoping MH or someone has some insight, anyhow its friking awesome and with the purples i just snagged at GP, its gonna be a purple fall in Michigan, follow the smell to my house


Daybreaker x mendo m....is a new one...

Nice


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2015)

if you could see my smile


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Now a question, any of you caregivers dealt with Lupus before? We have a friend very interested in can a meds but it has been a mission trying to hit on just the right type. She feels juicing fresh leaves work best but this is hardly ever possible. So I guess we are looking for bud that has the same effect as juiced leaves, something that can be stored and used regularly... Any input would be great


High cbd flowers is what you want. Lupus is an auto immune disorder, and high cbd strains treat those very effectively. I've had two patients with auto immune issues (ulcerative cholitis, and rheumatoid arthritis) and the outcomes have been life changing. I do a dry ice extraction of the trichomes and then add that to room temp coconut oil (great carrier) so as not to activate the cannabinoids. Neither patient wants to smoke, and neither wants to get high.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> High cbd flowers is what you want. Lupus is an auto immune disorder, and high cbd strains treat those very effectively. I've had two patients with auto immune issues (ulcerative cholitis, and rheumatoid arthritis) and the outcomes have been life changing. I do a dry ice extraction of the trichomes and then add that to room temp coconut oil (great carrier) so as not to activate the cannabinoids. Neither patient wants to smoke, and neither wants to get high.


Non-activated cannabis has little to no effects medically, you need to warm that coconut oil when you add that bubble hash to get some medical effects. If they don't want to get high I would suggest a CBD strain like ACDC or charlottes web.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Non-activated cannabis has little to no effects medically, you need to warm that coconut oil when you add that bubble hash to get some medical effects. If they don't want to get high I would suggest a CBD strain like ACDC or charlottes web.


Tell that to my patients. My patient with ulcerative cholitis was taking 20 mg of prednisone daily and had to go once a month to be hooked up to a IV for remicaid treatments and after 6 months of taking non activated canna-oil he is 100% off of all pharmaceuticals. 

It works wonders.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> High cbd flowers is what you want. Lupus is an auto immune disorder, and high cbd strains treat those very effectively. I've had two patients with auto immune issues (ulcerative cholitis, and rheumatoid arthritis) and the outcomes have been life changing. I do a dry ice extraction of the trichomes and then add that to room temp coconut oil (great carrier) so as not to activate the cannabinoids. Neither patient wants to smoke, and neither wants to get high.


In this case, getting high is not only not a problem but a definite bonus. So will probably go full spectrum, half decarbed half non decarbed. In particular what types have hit the mark in your experience? Idea is for her to have her own little indoor rig so the fresh leaves can always be an option too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I know the parents, its this offspring i am interested in, hoping MH or someone has some insight, anyhow its friking awesome and with the purples i just snagged at GP, its gonna be a purple fall in Michigan, follow the smell to my house


I will arm wrestle you for those beans


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> In this case, getting high is not only not a problem but a definite bonus. So will probably go full spectrum, half decarbed half non decarbed. In particular what types have hit the mark in your experience? Idea is for her to have her own little indoor rig so the fresh leaves can always be an option too.


You can absolutely decarb it. My patients just prefer not to have the buzz.

I've grown HP-Tonic, Cannatonic 4, Valentinex, and Critical Mass from cbd crew. The Critical Mass was the only one grown from seed, and it was a beautiful plant with a 1:1 cbd/thc ratio which sounds like it would be perfect for you. I'm guessing any of these new crosses from Gage, Bodhi, etc would be a great fit for what you're looking for. I'm a bielever in the full spectrum treatments like you mentioned.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2015)

The buzz from the cbd plants is really great. It's unique and quite enjoyable. Surprisingly sativa-esque. I wrongly assumed that these would be more Indica


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can absolutely decarb it. My patients just prefer not to have the buzz.
> 
> I've grown HP-Tonic, Cannatonic 4, Valentinex, and Critical Mass from cbd crew. The Critical Mass was the only one grown from seed, and it was a beautiful plant with a 1:1 cbd/thc ratio which sounds like it would be perfect for you. I'm guessing any of these new crosses from Gage, Bodhi, etc would be a great fit for what you're looking for. I'm a bielever in the full spectrum treatments like you mentioned.


I did Shanti's original Critical Mass he did for MNS... I was pretty impressed with yield versus potency. So his 'cbd crew' gear is worth a go, very good to know. Much respect for that cat. I know he is old school and all but come on, White Widow, what a legend.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The buzz from the cbd plants is really great. It's unique and quite enjoyable. Surprisingly sativa-esque. I wrongly assumed that these would be more Indica


THIS has been something I have discovered much to my surprise... Many satties seem to be damn good for nerve pain, spasms, insomnia and a few other things I always thought of as what you would want an Indy for. Doesn't really seem to be a rule of thumb. The Dirty Sanches is a Sativa that puts you down big time for a good example. Perfect sleepy weed, but nobody growing it will even THINK Indica.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can absolutely decarb it. My patients just prefer not to have the buzz.
> 
> I've grown HP-Tonic, Cannatonic 4, Valentinex, and Critical Mass from cbd crew. The Critical Mass was the only one grown from seed, and it was a beautiful plant with a 1:1 cbd/thc ratio which sounds like it would be perfect for you. I'm guessing any of these new crosses from Gage, Bodhi, etc would be a great fit for what you're looking for. I'm a bielever in the full spectrum treatments like you mentioned.


NIce. I was just looking at the critical mass from cbd crew. I got a buddy that suffers from seizures and this would be a game changer for him. I was curious if it really had a 1-1 ratio. I already picked up the sour blueberry from hso for this reason. Cheers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> NIce. I was just looking at the critical mass from cbd crew. I got a buddy that suffers from seizures and this would be a game changer for him. I was curious if it really had a 1-1 ratio. I already picked up the sour blueberry from hso for this reason. Cheers.


Ohh for sure. I've been helping someone that has dravets syndrome (seizures) and the non activated coconut oil has worked so well for him. He has a feeding tube so it has to be in oil form.

Prior to trying this he would have several severe seizures every day. He's down to a couple a month now, and has weened himself off of the cocktail of pharmaceuticals he was on. Cognitive abilities are improving as well. He rarely talked up until about a year ago, and now he's chatting up a storm. Really unreal.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

If you guys are looking for a plant that is true medicine look into Harlequin, Tora Bora, Royal Highness, just to name a few of them.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 18, 2015)

Im Constant pain.... Cbd oil help with swelling and nerve pain or a certain GGG strain ??


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> Im Constant pain.... Cbd oil help with swelling and nerve pain or a certain GGG strain ??


Healing fields...


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 18, 2015)

Love to try forum cookie....heard very good for active pain and making tolerable.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 18, 2015)

Been hunting 6 years for back and knees. I think my purpling AGS gonna help !! Healing fields is available and sounds really good, thanks genuity


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 18, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> NIce. I was just looking at the critical mass from cbd crew. I got a buddy that suffers from seizures and this would be a game changer for him. I was curious if it really had a 1-1 ratio. I already picked up the sour blueberry from hso for this reason. Cheers.


Have a blue dream from hso everybody loves.....straight up blueberry taste and smell. Pretty active if don't indulge on yummi taste. Always wanted try sour blueberry. The have new chocolate mint or raspberry diesel looks yummy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 18, 2015)

Gage green tent was swamped at the cannabis cup, they had a pretty good selection tho but I ended up getting OG Raskel's White Fire OG.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Healing fields...


Just always have to add that Gage do not guarantee high CBD in each pheno and make it very clear. Regardless of cbd, both Healing Fields and High Flyer are some of the most resin coated plants I have ever seen, hash maker's dream each leaf frosted to the tips. We have no testing available here so I have no idea about our cut of High Flyer, but she does the job for muscle and nerve relaxation which brought me much pain relief after my accident in October last year, but I am in two minds if it was a downright analgesic effect or whether the relaxing action on the nervous system just took enough pressure off to make things bearable. My right shoulder is still screwed, and to be very frank Jo crosses bring some pleasant numbness above and beyond anything but my 'Zombie Balls' cut which is downright paralytic and in no way recreational bud. But once again, it might be working on the actual problem rather than having any actual pain relieving effect. So bloody hard to nail it all down without the help of a surgeon. You guys are very lucky to have a compassionate medical cannabis system.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 19, 2015)

Really good to see forum back on track helping poeple.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 19, 2015)

Anybody get an AGS purple pheno ?? Thinking one week flush got a few ambers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just always have to add that Gage do not guarantee high CBD in each pheno and make it very clear. Regardless of cbd, both Healing Fields and High Flyer are some of the most resin coated plants I have ever seen, hash maker's dream each leaf frosted to the tips. We have no testing available here so I have no idea about our cut of High Flyer, but she does the job for muscle and nerve relaxation which brought me much pain relief after my accident in October last year, but I am in two minds if it was a downright analgesic effect or whether the relaxing action on the nervous system just took enough pressure off to make things bearable. My right shoulder is still screwed, and to be very frank Jo crosses bring some pleasant numbness above and beyond anything but my 'Zombie Balls' cut which is downright paralytic and in no way recreational bud. But once again, it might be working on the actual problem rather than having any actual pain relieving effect. So bloody hard to nail it all down without the help of a surgeon. You guys are very lucky to have a compassionate medical cannabis system.


High CBD phenos are more rare for any breeder I was looking at the freedom baby as well as a high cbd strain. Jo definitely has more of an indica feel to the buds he makes but also has some uplifting properties, and in my opinion the Joseph OG makes for great ice wax extractions, a very oily and greasy plants he makes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2015)

Aloha Grapes are doing well. 

I removed a handful of lowers today. That will be all I do as they have good airflow through their branches now.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 19, 2015)

@ Yodaweed 
i know its not gage stuff but I would love it if you shared your wifi progress with us here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2015)

Couple more Aloha Grape photos. 12/12 day 5.

    
It could be wishful thinking, but #2 looks like she may be starting to flower.

Only a 6 inch height difference between the two. Added some more circulation. Might be overkill. I'll check them tomorrow.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Non-activated cannabis has little to no effects medically, you need to warm that coconut oil when you add that bubble hash to get some medical effects. If they don't want to get high I would suggest a CBD strain like ACDC or charlottes web.


Definitely not true. They are active still. In fact, the activity they show is slightly modulated - it might be more useful for some conditions to not activate. Flip side, some conditions might respond better to activated. Non activated allows very high doses too if that is necessary. Not that you can't do that activated, but damn... anyone who has had overly strong edibles knows it's not fun.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can absolutely decarb it. My patients just prefer not to have the buzz.
> 
> I've grown HP-Tonic, Cannatonic 4, Valentinex, and Critical Mass from cbd crew. The Critical Mass was the only one grown from seed, and it was a beautiful plant with a 1:1 cbd/thc ratio which sounds like it would be perfect for you. I'm guessing any of these new crosses from Gage, Bodhi, etc would be a great fit for what you're looking for. I'm a bielever in the full spectrum treatments like you mentioned.


Worth mentioning the Z series from MNS auctions too. He is doing his spring clearance sales and I've seen lots of Z6 posted and go for like 30 bucks at most. 1 gram of seeds which is quite a few... 60+. Might be some nice deals to be found for those lookin for CBD.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The buzz from the cbd plants is really great. It's unique and quite enjoyable. Surprisingly sativa-esque. I wrongly assumed that these would be more Indica


I also strongly agree with this. My CBD Nordle, which by the way smells fucking incredible, is VERY giggly. Puts a smile on your face every time. There's no question you still get high, but it's different. Definitely not as foggy. I wasn't sure what to expect. I am very happy with the plant and honestly I wasn't expecting much by the end of the first go around with it.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You have a lot to learn about breeding inbred for marijuana means the strain was isolated (land race) and only produced seeds from the same line of genetics for many many many cycles , that produces a landrace or inbred line (IBL) that has hardly any genetic variance ....meaning if you pop 50 seeds there will only be 1 or 2 phenotypes.


this is totally wrong ... landrace means gathered in the area it was bred for multiple generations. ... isolation ha hardly.
i have seen short squat afganis and tall long budded ones only common thread was the leaves...
popped duban pack and got CRAZY expressions.
look at ACE panama red ... 

point is when alex the great saw a chinese sweet apple he send 100's back to be grown an sorted...
what if he saw your momma patch of resin laden buds?? take em an grow em ...
ALL cannabis is a polyhybrid till MAN intervines . birds travel1000's of miles with cockelburrs stuck to them ...
how bout a sticky bud??


----------



## v.s one (Apr 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Gage green tent was swamped at the cannabis cup, they had a pretty good selection tho but I ended up getting OG Raskel's White Fire OG.





OGEvilgenius said:


> Worth mentioning the Z series from MNS auctions too. He is doing his spring clearance sales and I've seen lots of Z6 posted and go for like 30 bucks at most. 1 gram of seeds which is quite a few... 60+. Might be some nice deals to be found for those lookin for CBD.





Joedank said:


> this is totally wrong ... landrace means gathered in the area it was bred for multiple generations. ... isolation ha hardly.
> i have seen short squat afganis and tall long budded ones only common thread was the leaves...
> popped duban pack and got CRAZY expressions.
> look at ACE panama red ...
> ...


True! We have a pond that's drained every year and their is still Fish?


----------



## v.s one (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry fellas I was qouTing mr. DanK happy 420


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 kiddiess

GOlden gage at 6ish weeks of 12.12





the colas are losing their round shape and starting to look like lumps as they swell.
Exhaust is 24.0

i think it will be closer to 10 weeks, then 8-9, but thats me.

Solo Cups are Bubba Chunk, Bubba Squeak and Gorilla Grape. Summer Grow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2015)

fros
[QUOTE="Joedank said:


> this is totally wrong ... landrace means gathered in the area it was bred for multiple generations. ... isolation ha hardly.
> i have seen short squat afganis and tall long budded ones only common thread was the leaves...
> popped duban pack and got CRAZY expressions.
> look at ACE panama red ...
> ...


All plants have companions, animals, bugs or birds that consume their fruits and spread their seeds, help with pollination etc. The one and only companion for cannabis is man, no other animal spreads it's seed. Cannabis will have a hard time spreading without man, buds will grow and die on the plant to rot in the wet, mice and other rodents destroying the flowers to eat the soft seeds. No bird or bug helps pollinate it, the only selection process ever is that which man makes and pollen born on the wind. Wind borne pollen doesnt survive long, pollen doesn't survive long outside a dry fridge, sun kills it, impact squashes it. Cannabis and man evolved together. In each case of companions, one serves the other. Bees pollinate flowers and get rewarded with nectar. The flower KNOWS the bee wants the nectar why else would it be produced? Cannabis saw our need to get high, and this is frankly what we get in return for tending to the species. Cannabis without man? Not since man became conscious. There is no intervention, but a mutally beneficial relationship. Unlike wheat. Wheat has enslaved mankind no BS. Wheat is the big money spinner, and as such is currently the most successful living organism on the planet. Once again, only went where it went because of man. We are natural companioms to many plants mate.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2015)

i dont know about cannabis not spread by birds and goats.
cant goats eat coffee and shit out a usealbe seed??

ed rosenthol hypotisised cannabis was a perrenial (stiiil can overwinter in hindu kush regions he says) and switch to a annual to enhace its seed capacity.?? kinda neat....
thanks for proving my point,,.. but i watched a bird grab a dry nug an fly away (to a nest perhaps?)
have you never heard of the seeds found on the sears tower in chicagofrom high winds??


Mad Hamish said:


> All plants have companions, animals, bugs or birds that consume their fruits and spread their seeds, help with pollination etc. The one and only companion for cannabis is man, no other animal spreads it's seed. Cannabis will have a hard time spreading without man, buds will grow and die on the plant to rot in the wet, mice and other rodents destroying the flowers to eat the soft seeds. No bird or bug helps pollinate it, the only selection process ever is that which man makes and pollen born on the wind. Wind borne pollen doesnt survive long, pollen doesn't survive long outside a dry fridge, sun kills it, impact squashes it. Cannabis and man evolved together. In each case of companions, one serves the other. Bees pollinate flowers and get rewarded with nectar. The flower KNOWS the bee wants the nectar why else would it be produced? Cannabis saw our need to get high, and this is frankly what we get in return for tending to the species. Cannabis without man? Not since man became conscious. There is no intervention, but a mutally beneficial relationship. Unlike wheat. Wheat has enslaved mankind no BS. Wheat is the big money spinner, and as such is currently the most successful living organism on the planet. Once again, only went where it went because of man. We are natural companioms to many plants mate.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i dont know about cannabis not spread by birds and goats.
> cant goats eat coffee and shit out a usealbe seed??
> 
> ed rosenthol hypotisised cannabis was a perrenial (stiiil can overwinter in hindu kush regions he says) and switch to a annual to enhace its seed capacity.?? kinda neat....
> ...


Cannabis will do just fine without humans. It is high thc phenotypes would be in trouble without man, but cannabis is definitely a wild plant. Nothing like corn.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i dont know about cannabis not spread by birds and goats.
> cant goats eat coffee and shit out a usealbe seed??
> 
> ed rosenthol hypotisised cannabis was a perrenial (stiiil can overwinter in hindu kush regions he says) and switch to a annual to enhace its seed capacity.?? kinda neat....
> ...


Well I have to be very frank, my answer was info stated to me by a friend who's job description is 'anthropologic botanist' so his whole job is to study plants and their relations to man in particular. Coffee in particular developed to the taste of it's companion animals, it's seed REQUIRES to pass through a digestive system to germinate. Soft seeds do not make the journey I am afraid. In South Africa we have seeds that need to be HALF eaten by ants, it has a soft part which they eat after dragging the whole thing under ground leaving the hard kernel to germinate. From badic structure, make up, any person can tell a fragile can a seed will not spread this way. Matter of fact it has the nutrient INSIDE it as we all know. What does Ed Rosenthal's hypothesis mean other than any hypothesis? It is merely interesting thoughts to play with that is all. Goats spreading weed by eating, not gonna happen, birds, not gonna happen. Trust me they eat the seeds. Many outdoor crops under my belt. Rats and mice desteoy dry bud digging for seed to eat. I am very open to learning about another companion for cannabis, but it will need to be based in fact I am afraid. Plants and animals are very highly specialized and specifically adapted to each other if they are companions. If you want to blow your own mind, BBC documentary hosted by David attenborough, 'The Private life Of Plants' it has six episodes, absolutely gripping stuff, the one on companions is an eye opener for most people.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2015)

Most of what I said up there is shown in amazing detail in that series. Watch it. Phenomenal stuff.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well I have to be very frank, my answer was info stated to me by a friend who's job description is 'anthropologic botanist' so his whole job is to study plants and their relations to man in particular. Coffee in particular developed to the taste of it's companion animals, it's seed REQUIRES to pass through a digestive system to germinate. Soft seeds do not make the journey I am afraid. In South Africa we have seeds that need to be HALF eaten by ants, it has a soft part which they eat after dragging the whole thing under ground leaving the hard kernel to germinate. From badic structure, make up, any person can tell a fragile can a seed will not spread this way. Matter of fact it has the nutrient INSIDE it as we all know. What does Ed Rosenthal's hypothesis mean other than any hypothesis? It is merely interesting thoughts to play with that is all. Goats spreading weed by eating, not gonna happen, birds, not gonna happen. Trust me they eat the seeds. Many outdoor crops under my belt. Rats and mice desteoy dry bud digging for seed to eat. I am very open to learning about another companion for cannabis, but it will need to be based in fact I am afraid. Plants and animals are very highly specialized and specifically adapted to each other if they are companions. If you want to blow your own mind, BBC documentary hosted by David attenborough, 'The Private life Of Plants' it has six episodes, absolutely gripping stuff, the one on companions is an eye opener for most people.


IBL populations are destroyed by humans not by animals, people like greenhouse seeds bring outside seeds in the local breeders introduce them to the local IBL and boom, landrace destroyed. So yea madhamish is right .


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Most of what I said up there is shown in amazing detail in that series. Watch it. Phenomenal stuff.


Have you watched the strain hunter videos? In the videos Arjan and Franco travel to places that have landraces and destroy them by trading seeds to the local farmers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 20, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Happy 420 kiddiess
> 
> GOlden gage at 6ish weeks of 12.12
> 
> ...


What does it smell like when you rub it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

So only way is local pollenation (like the size of a football field) and seeds that dry out and fall to the earth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

Cherry Jo #1

    
Just a little nug I ground up for 420. No seeds even though the plant had nanas at harvest. No one has reported any seeds. I always tell them to tell me. So she produced sterile nanners.

More cherry and sweet smells coming from them now. I think the cure is almost complete. @ 6 weeks cure (this friday) it should be super smooth.

I expect I will taste a bit more of it today as well. I will report my findings!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo #1
> 
> View attachment 3400061 View attachment 3400062 View attachment 3400063 View attachment 3400064
> Just a little nug I ground up for 420. No seeds even though the plant had nanas at harvest. No one has reported any seeds. I always tell them to tell me. So she produced sterile nanners.
> ...


I wish I could get my flowers to cure that long. After two weeks I'm digging into them and the family and friends are ready. Don't think I had flowers cure longer than 4 weeks. Gonna start stashing stuff away so I can. Next 4/20 I'm smoking something that's been cured for a year lol. It'll be what I'm gonna harvest next month.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> IBL populations are destroyed by humans not by animals, people like greenhouse seeds bring outside seeds in the local breeders introduce them to the local IBL and boom, landrace destroyed. So yea madhamish is right .


I used to live in Illinois, #1 producer of wild hemp in america. No one is planting the stuff but yet it survives year after year from natural dispersion.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> What does it smell like when you rub it?


the big one has a piney lemon smell and the other one is a sweet musky earthy dirty soil smell.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2015)

good to see a gaggle of gage green growers over here 
my aloha GS duende and mendo breath F2s are starting to kick into hi gear
pics taken around 27days

Mendo breath F2






Duende






AlohaGS
frost queen!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2015)

Early smoke report...

Mendobreath f2 hits way harder than GSC x chem king...

On all the phenos.

Hits hard=fast face melting,the type you feel in your chest,throat,nose..
Last a good bit also..

GSC x chem king has the taste....on all phenos.

What's good gnome..


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2015)

nice to hear the MBF2s are consistently killer genuity 
Du with the taste eh, looks like there's something for everyone.
how is Du's kick, any reports to read on these anywhere?

btw, yerba buena, it's a SFV cross
what's up with it..I
have a chance to run some


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 guys!
 
Been smoking on this nice 3 month cure goodies


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2015)

the gnome said:


> nice to hear the MBF2s are consistently killer genuity
> Du with the taste eh, looks like there's something for everyone.
> how is Du's kick, any reports to read on these anywhere?
> 
> ...


I been waiting for someone to run them...I got a pack of yb sitting..

Du is on the strong side..I'm running some more now...


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Most of what I said up there is shown in amazing detail in that series. Watch it. Phenomenal stuff.


seen it was cool but filled with conjecture just like what you botinist buddy said ... its all conjecture . 
here is some more ... cannabis predates man by a few years and did fine without us one was saying ...
_Cannabis_ is one of the few generic names that has become a common name in our culture, either as a subject of praise or damnation, because the plant produces hallucinogenic compounds. However, the original use of this plant in China was as a fiber plant, hemp. That usage now is documented back to 10,000 BP in Taiwan, where archaeologists have unearthed broken pieces of pottery having hemp fiber patterns and rod-shaped tools for retting the stems to obtain net fiber. The Chinese invented retting stems, thereby to obtain the soft fibers, which were used for fishing nets, clothing, shoes, sails, and, eventually, writing materials (oldest known rag paper 180 B.C.). Also, the fruits (achenes) were eaten, being rich in triglycerides (oils). Ethnobotanists have suggested that_Cannabis_ grew as a robust weed on rich, nitrogenous dump heaps, where villagers put the remains of fishes, and it grows well in alluvial soils with low clay content. This presumably led to the discovery of hemp as a fiber and a food plant, and to its deliberate cultivation by 4000 B.C.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> I been waiting for someone to run them...I got a pack of yb sitting..
> 
> Du is on the strong side..I'm running some more now...


oh YEAH!..... and that be music to me ears genuity
currently I'm running 5000w worth all from seed Duende-AlohaGS and MB F2
so between your thumbs uP review on Du and MBF2
and flaming pies AGS runs
I'm sitting in flush in hi cotton with 4wks left to chop time


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

Found some pictures of Aloha Grape Stomper #1

   

He went to jared!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 20, 2015)

Some goodies to try this year


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not GGG but I'm ready to start stacking...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

Cherry Jo #4 smells like sugar cookies with a bit of fruit.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup...got the same smells from the cherry puff.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2015)

Blackberry kush x gsog. #1
  

#2
 
 
Now they are relaxing in the shadows of the dry tent..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup...got the same smells from the cherry puff.


Did you say they were planning on releasing her?

Also, how is the forum progressing?


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2015)

Ima talk with m4k today...I'll see what's up.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 21, 2015)

i have some pistils turning orange already, it sucks cause that means it turned the corner and its weeks instead of months and now i get nervous, check the loupe everyday, ok 3-4 times a day. I forget my main rule of patience.patience.patience


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

Keeper fireball week 1 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey @genuity were any of your fireballs real sensitive?

Some of them do not like my soil with the spikes. Just wondering how yours did.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hey @genuity were any of your fireballs real sensitive?
> 
> Some of them do not like my soil with the spikes. Just wondering how yours did.


To be honest..I'm not sure,I only kept one from the 12 I put down,that was at like 4weeks veg..

The one I kept,she love the coots mix...she gave me 4 zips,on her stocky body.


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 21, 2015)

I think she's done pie...maybe 5 or 10% amber ...don't wanna be sleepy !! Forum cut ??


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 21, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> I think she's done pie...maybe 5 or 10% amber ...don't wanna be sleepy !! Forum cut ??


Does not look like forum cut to me.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 21, 2015)

_ve taken down all the BOG ( Gage Green ) Listings and they will stay down until further notice. 

I'm really sorry to all the members that have purchased something in the last month from bog and haven't received their orders or any communication from them. 

I don't know anything regarding were simon / BOG or even munkie has disappeared to or why no one has bothered to let myself or the bog customers know whats happening. This isn't acceptable and i don't want customers to keep being let down, this is why i have taken them down. 

I will make sure that all customers that have placed orders will get their seeds - i will supply them from seeds i took as sponsorship payment, if i dont have what you ordered i will offer a alternative GGG strain - if there is nothing you want i will refund your money to you. 

Im sorry for any inconvenience caused.

_
hmmmmm


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 21, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> _ve taken down all the BOG ( Gage Green ) Listings and they will stay down until further notice.
> 
> I'm really sorry to all the members that have purchased something in the last month from bog and haven't received their orders or any communication from them.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on mine, two weeks since shipment now.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 21, 2015)

what the fug is up with gage and bog... AGAIN
bog went under sometime ago with the same probs


----------



## frosty carpenter (Apr 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does not look like forum cut to me.


No plant is AGS....thought I read ggg was crossing with forum cut. Sorry confusion.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> _ve taken down all the BOG ( Gage Green ) Listings and they will stay down until further notice.
> 
> I'm really sorry to all the members that have purchased something in the last month from bog and haven't received their orders or any communication from them.
> 
> ...


Really sad yo that BOG is going through this. Really turns me off fareal too. Would've never thought this would happen but Ste will take care of everyone who has bought anything. Can't believe this really was looking to get a few more strains from them too. Has GGG said anything about what's going on? Would love to hear what they have to say


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 21, 2015)

Got my order in just before things stopped so I feel lucky. It is odd that bog has flaked on orders... glad to hear everyone is being taken care of, might just place more orders at gp now that I know he allowz no nonesense from his vendors.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> To be honest..I'm not sure,I only kept one from the 12 I put down,that was at like 4weeks veg..
> 
> The one I kept,she love the coots mix...she gave me 4 zips,on her stocky body.


I've got some that love their cake and then I've got some that just are well are real sensitive and don't take well. Oh well they will be culled as they can't hang with the heavy regime I run. On to bigger and better things


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2015)

frosty carpenter said:


> I think she's done pie...maybe 5 or 10% amber ...don't wanna be sleepy !! Forum cut ??


If she is starting to amber I would chop her.

how many weeks is she? 9.5 was when I chopped. most pistols receded.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 22, 2015)

Been watching this Simon fellas screw up for years now. Not to be funny but the complaints go back pretty far. Munkie has been getting pretty scarce on line since his kid was born he pretty much disappeared, but he also did warn he will not have much on line presence. Don't know what the fellas at Gage will be saying, but I know their thoughts on it are not happy ones. I still say stick to the Amigo... he had his one hiccup with credit cards in the beginning but nothing since.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Been watching this Simon fellas screw up for years now. Not to be funny but the complaints go back pretty far. Munkie has been getting pretty scarce on line since his kid was born he pretty much disappeared, but he also did warn he will not have much on line presence. Don't know what the fellas at Gage will be saying, but I know their thoughts on it are not happy ones. I still say stick to the Amigo... he had his one hiccup with credit cards in the beginning but nothing since.


He isn't carrying GGG gear tho not too many places stay stocked with Gage gear and only a couple get the new gear so it really sucks that BoG is having these problems. I do remember seeing Simon having problems for many years and I thought it would be much better over at GP since you could contact them but it was the only place I knew to get fresh gear and gear that wasn't in stock anywhere else. Really bummed over this but I really hope things get better. Very interested in hearing what GGG says


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 22, 2015)

They will make a plan. No way the situation will just stand as it is. I am certain it will be improved upon very soon. EDIT: Even though I am unhappy with him over banning SHOE, Mr Mojo is running the stock at Breedbay. Aaaaand he used to be a Gage tester. @m4k a Breedbay presence for Gage will kick ass, plus Mojo and Pistils do a great job on DankBidz... Also a very cool place to make home base for testing etc. Not the most busy forums but the shop is kicking these days, tons of BIN gear not only auctions.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2015)

No reply from IG this morning. But Ste. took care of me when Symon ditched a few motnhs ago, and i am back there buying my goods, so IMHO Ste. is good 2 go.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> No reply from IG this morning. But Ste. took care of me when Symon ditched a few motnhs ago, and i am back there buying my goods, so IMHO Ste. is good 2 go.


Yea Ste is top class and I think if they like the gear being distrubuted over there they should let him handle it. Hopefully we can start getting gear again soon especially the stuff that's not in stock anywhere else


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea Ste is top class and I think if they like the gear being distrubuted over there they should let him handle it. Hopefully we can start getting gear again soon especially the stuff that's not in stock anywhere else


Sucks when you don't get your seeds, I been there before so I can feel you guys pain. Hope you guys get it worked out and things get settled with BOG or where ever you guys purchase seeds from.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

Ste came through for my bro and his grape stomper og, plus Ste said he would throw in some free beans from his own stash too. Regardless of who runs BOG, I feel GGG has to take some of the blame here as well. Damn sure bet if it were my company's seeds, I wouldn't stand for shit service slandering my company name. I'd offer everyone that had problems at GP and BOG a free t-shirt, lol.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ste came through for my bro and his grape stomper og, plus Ste said he would throw in some free beans from his own stash too. Regardless of who runs BOG, I feel GGG has to take some of the blame here as well. Damn sure bet if it were my company's seeds, I wouldn't stand for shit service slandering my company name. I'd offer everyone that had problems at GP and BOG a free t-shirt, lol.


So did you actually get the grape stomper yet or just told they were shipped?

We both ordered and had the same issue around the same time, I haven't actually recieved anything yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So did you actually get the grape stomper yet or just told they were shipped?
> 
> We both ordered and had the same issue around the same time, I haven't actually recieved anything yet.


Tracking shows it has been in NY for 10 days and has been in transit for like 21 days total so far. But yes, still waiting.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Daybreaker Phenotype 3 (long stretchy huge yields) All organic .


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Missed a watering last week on that one, that's why she has all those dead leafs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Daybreaker Phenotype 3 (long stretchy huge yields) All organic .
> 
> View attachment 3401587


They need some more food. They still have another 2 weeks at least it looks like. All them white pistils.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They need some more food. They still have another 2 weeks at least it looks like. All them white pistils.


They will be fine without food, I just top off and give some brews, yellowing during flower is normal for organic grows the buds will be dense and tastey this way maybe not all huge and steroided out but whatever I don't care. I will hit with some bat guano that's high in p and low in n this week. They still have 1 month and a half in my estimation.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

This is what I get at the end of my grow with my yellowed leafs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> They will be fine without food, I just top off and give some brews, yellowing during flower is normal for organic grows the buds will be dense and tastey this way maybe not all huge and steroided out but whatever I don't care. I will hit with some bat guano that's high in p and low in n this week. They still have 1 month and a half in my estimation.


You let your upper fans yellow at 4 weeks? That will drastically reduce your yields.

They are gonna need a bit of nitrogen to help them regrow the fans they lost from lack of water.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You let your upper fans yellow at 4 weeks? That will drastically reduce your yields.
> 
> They are gonna need a bit of nitrogen to help them regrow the fans they lost from lack of water.


I let the plants take the natural way, some yellow earlier than others cause they are more hungry. My soil mixture is insanely hot so I am not worried about reduced yields and yes you are right my yields are reduced I get 1-2 oz per plant this way but it is straight fire. I use teas of bat guano, bird guano and molasses, this strain is a heavy nitrogen whore so it ate all its nitrogen quick , it will adapt I will show you more pictures as she progresses.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

This plant just started to yellow , and its only about a week from harvest


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Ahhh... thats better. I was about to call Plant Protective Services on you. haha.

I hate it when plants look sad.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Some plants are really hungry tho so I might top that gage green one with some EWC and some bat poo, I think you may be right, or should I use my bird poo? The bird poo is much higher in nitrogen but its in like bird poo pellets....how do I mash them into useable top dressing for a plant? put in bag and smash on rock?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 22, 2015)

Make a tea yoda. EWC with a bit of molasses for food and that should brew you up a nice microbe stew for your plants. You can add some more stuff too won't hurt. 

I find my plants yellow early in Organics if I let them get too dry. It's happening to me right now on my Synergy, garden has been neglected for the last couple weeks. Been a busy time.

A little EWC tea and they usually bounce back and stay green till harvest as long as I don't let them dry out completely again


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Some plants are really hungry tho so I might top that gage green one with some EWC and some bat poo, I think you may be right, or should I use my bird poo? The bird poo is much higher in nitrogen but its in like bird poo pellets....how do I mash them into useable top dressing for a plant? put in bag and smash on rock?


ask @genuity lol. Only organic I use is EWC.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Make a tea yoda. EWC with a bit of molasses for food and that should brew you up a nice microbe stew for your plants. You can add some more stuff too won't hurt.
> 
> I find my plants yellow early in Organics if I let them get too dry. It's happening to me right now on my Synergy, garden has been neglected for the last couple weeks. Been a busy time.
> 
> A little EWC tea and they usually bounce back and stay green till harvest as long as I don't let them dry out completely again


what is the ratio you use for your EWC tea with molasess?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Worm-Castings-Tea


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 22, 2015)

Usually add 1 over flowing cup EWC to 2 gallons of water with one or two table spoons of molasses depending how long I am going to let it bubble for. Usually let it bubble for 24 hours, some folks go longer.

I have had issues using molasses in flower so I usually use it lightly while making a flowering tea. Can always add some blood/bonemeal/ other amendments if you feel you need a stronger nutrient tea.

I forgot, add a scoop of compost in there too lol. It's an important part http://www.microbeorganics.com/#What_is_Compost_Tea_


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Usually add 1 over flowing cup EWC to 2 gallons of water with one or two table spoons of molasses depending how long I am going to let it bubble for. Usually let it bubble for 24 hours, some folks go longer.
> 
> I have had issues using molasses in flower so I usually use it lightly while making a flowering tea. Can always add some blood/bonemeal/ other amendments if you feel you need a stronger nutrient tea.
> 
> I forgot, add a scoop of compost in there too lol. It's an important part http://www.microbeorganics.com/#What_is_Compost_Tea_


I use Alaskan forest humus for my compost , I use EWC, bird poo, bat guano and molasses and bubble for 24 hours in a paint screening bag that I bought from the grow store. It doesn't bring color back but the plants love it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just a lil Cherry Puff....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2015)

of my puffs i got 1 of 3 cherry puff 2 runts, banana puff popped 7 got 1 runt n 6 healthy lookers


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

I had 4 that I could of kept but I don't have the room so I picked this one. Best taste, yield and smell. It's also the most vigorous one.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea Ste is top class and I think if they like the gear being distrubuted over there they should let him handle it. Hopefully we can start getting gear again soon especially the stuff that's not in stock anywhere else


true!!! ste is really looking forward to make everyone happy mad or gen if you could talk with mk4 about that that could help us


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I had 4 that I could of kept but I don't have the room so I picked this one. Best taste, yield and smell. It's also the most vigorous one.


yea my luck with this pack was brutal. 6 males 1 herm 2 runts and one thats still getting run. getting run in bout a month. awesome potency with a tart n sweet ,earthy, extra grease.sterile nanners once n awhile. hope this last ones a decent fem to get 2 ladies for f2s.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil Cherry Puff....
> View attachment 3401768


nice puff there mr G
how long on bloom...20something?
i missed all the puff releases, but have a grape puff X going on


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

the gnome said:


> nice puff there mr G
> how long on bloom...20something?
> i missed all the puff releases, but have a grape puff X going on


That is day 21. Or somewhere real close to there lol. There is anywhere from 2 days in my room up to lil over 3 weeks. Perpetual


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

I dont know what thread is best to ask this so I will ask here. What 2 strains would be best to order for me if I want one for the daytime and one for bed time? I like sweet and fruity tastes the most. Something easy to grow would be good to


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

*Day 9 - Aloha Grape Stomper 

    *
Switching them to pure bloom 1/3/3 feed on Saturday.

They look so happy! So relieved they got better! 

There will be more smoke reports on Cherry Jo this weekend. They have had 6 weeks to cure. Time to smoke up!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> I dont know what thread is best to ask this so I will ask here. What 2 strains would be best to order for me if I want one for the daytime and one for bed time? I like sweet and fruity tastes the most. Something easy to grow would be good to


Aloha grape stomper had a short pheno that would knock me out. The other phenos were more happy motivation and social bliss.

@genuity @Mad Hamish would know about the other strains.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking good pie..

Crystal elegance is big.....duende f1 is looking good,duende f2 is shorter,tightly packed nodes..bout to hit the f1 & f2 with male f2 duende pollen..

Hitting all the crystal elegance,with the only male from that pack..


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> I dont know what thread is best to ask this so I will ask here. What 2 strains would be best to order for me if I want one for the daytime and one for bed time? I like sweet and fruity tastes the most. Something easy to grow would be good to


If you're thinking of making an order with the attitude,then out of them packs,that are listed,I would get.. All blues & mindscape.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2015)

Golden Gagem cola structure
1, hard dense fruity smelly and very sticky, pistils are still 100%white and my judgement says 3 more weeks
















2. pistils are 50/50 orange, no swelling with soft airy colas/buds, trichs are 60/40 clear to cloudy this one smells earthy musky, like a hippie chick after a hike, not bad...just unusual.
















someone is starting to shit their pants and its BAAADDDDD, I might drill another vent just in case or switch to the 6"


----------



## 2easy (Apr 23, 2015)

My local area has been declared a disaster area. Just got power back on after 3 days of darkness. Fortunately i only had seedlings and clones going.

Good news is i have a new grow space so i can start running some better numbers again. Probably going to put down a pack of cornerstone when i get home this afternoon


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry puff......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

2easy said:


> My local area has been declared a disaster area. Just got power back on after 3 days of darkness. Fortunately i only had seedlings and clones going.
> 
> Good news is i have a new grow space so i can start running some better numbers again. Probably going to put down a pack of cornerstone when i get home this afternoon


what happened? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 24, 2015)

my gage girls are hitting 37days now and the stacking is on
duende






Mendo Breath @27ish days






Aloha GS tester nug @30days


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Mmmmmmm...
I see hard nugs ahead...


----------



## the gnome (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmm...
> I see hard nugs ahead...


i take testers from any new incoming talent @30days
to get a heads up for whats coming down the pike.
by the looks of what shook out from 4 Duende and 2 AGS I'll have to decide what keeper gets to stay 
so far the AGS taste is exceptional at this early stage


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> If you're thinking of making an order with the attitude,then out of them packs,that are listed,I would get.. All blues & mindscape.


Ok thank you! Is attitude a place that you would recommend buying seeds from? I have my medical card but Im still a little nervous about doing this!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Ok thank you! Is attitude a place that you would recommend buying seeds from? I have my medical card but Im still a little nervous about doing this!


I have had a couple orders snagged, all you get is a letter. 

There's a couple banks with better stealth then the tude but I've always had good experience with the tude. if my order did get snagged I was offered a refund or a replacement and that was processed quickly.

Check out some of the newer American banks sometimes they are cheaper then the overseas banks.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> what happened? I hope everything is ok!


everything is fine thank you, just had some crazy storms roll through.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

2easy said:


> everything is fine thank you, just had some crazy storms roll through.


Good good. You said disaster area and I thought floods and ruins.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 24, 2015)

there was floods and ruins, whole houses swept away, over 300,000 homes without power. tragically a handful of people died. i am fortunate i was protected in the valley i live in.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear this...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

Here we go folks!

#1
 

#2

 

They were just misted with Green Cure. Love that stuff. Will most likely water tomorrow and take more pictures. The changes are happening quickly now!


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

This one pheno of GSC x chem king has taken on a smell of fermented fruit,sugars..very nice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

Badaboom, last test gear down dry and trimmed. Officially now a CUSTOMER only. What a ride. Our veg tent is Keeper City... five long term keeper ladies in one year, and three of those from test packs. Many a shitty moment having to choose who to keep, many times wished for more room... No more pics or reports from me, just lurking from here on.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Badaboom, last test gear down dry and trimmed. Officially now a CUSTOMER only. What a ride. Our veg tent is Keeper City... five long term keeper ladies in one year, and three of those from test packs. Many a shitty moment having to choose who to keep, many times wished for more room... No more pics or reports from me, just lurking from here on.


welcome to the club.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

2easy said:


> there was floods and ruins, whole houses swept away, over 300,000 homes without power. tragically a handful of people died. i am fortunate i was protected in the valley i live in.


We got it bad two years ago, whole new rivers where there were none before. Strapping in for winter I it hit you guys that hard we are not coming off lightly this season again either...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 25, 2015)

golden gage at 7 ish weeks of 12.12


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> golden gage at 7 ish weeks of 12.12


It really looks nothing like golden goat at all. Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> golden gage at 7 ish weeks of 12.12


What the hell... it's fading to black. Why didn't mine do this?!?! Jaw dropping beauty brother.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2015)

Blackberry x GSOG #1 & #2

Veg room..

 
Fortune teller
Cheese x bbp
Foo fighters 
Rasp mm x bbp
Mendobreath x mendodawg 
Non GGG 
Cookies'N cream


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 25, 2015)

Hh
a


genuity said:


> View attachment 3404028
> Blackberry x GSOG #1 & #2
> 
> Veg room..
> ...


You beat me by two or three weeks. I'm planning on waiting one more week to pop the rm x bbp


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 25, 2015)

I have been hitting cherry jo #1 all week with my patient and we both notice it has great potency.

Only takes a hit or two to get there.

Smell is developing more as well in the jar. A very sweet fruit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2015)

Interesting choice for a Cheese cross. Gen, do you have the Exodus cut? This is one that should be run side to side. Because with Cheese, I am going to go all @kgp lmfao... it had got to have that STANK but so far only Big Buddha's Chiesel makes for a decent Exo cross. Kinda like OG, the word 'sweet' must never, ever describe a Cheesey... I think cheese and Diesel are apex strains. No cross will ever improve them. Exodus came about via MUTATION and I don't think the bit that matters gets carried on. It was an old Skunk cut that decided to mutate and start going apeshit. So cheese is a mutated Skunk. Worth both balls getting your hands on the real cut. After fifteen years cape town still can't get enough. You can recognize the smell of Exo a block away.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2015)

Not Bodhi not Gage have delivered anything quite like the Exodus cut. If your OG clonlys are anything similar, the seed game is futile lol... damn what a cut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 26, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> It really looks nothing like golden goat at all. Hope you enjoy it !


I was thinking that same thing .


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Interesting choice for a Cheese cross. Gen, do you have the Exodus cut? This is one that should be run side to side. Because with Cheese, I am going to go all @kgp lmfao... it had got to have that STANK but so far only Big Buddha's Chiesel makes for a decent Exo cross. Kinda like OG, the word 'sweet' must never, ever describe a Cheesey... I think cheese and Diesel are apex strains. No cross will ever improve them. Exodus came about via MUTATION and I don't think the bit that matters gets carried on. It was an old Skunk cut that decided to mutate and start going apeshit. So cheese is a mutated Skunk. Worth both balls getting your hands on the real cut. After fifteen years cape town still can't get enough. You can recognize the smell of Exo a block away.


Been smoking cheese crosses from breeders boutique....they love the cheese..
Very footie "cheese" smells..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Been smoking cheese crosses from breeders boutique....they love the cheese..
> Very footie "cheese" smells..


You know... I am still to pop any of my BB gear!!! With the outdoor space falling flat last season the vault is a little over stocked. I really, REALLY need some good outdoor space to make good of my investment.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## the gnome (Apr 26, 2015)

anyone grow out Yerba Buena yet?
i remember seeing it in the gage forums before they went down
looks to have the real deal ingredients---> SFV x Jo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

the gnome said:


> anyone grow out Yerba Buena yet?
> i remember seeing it in the gage forums before they went down
> looks to have the real deal ingredients---> SFV x Jo


I ran the SFV x Chery Puff, and my knees go weak thinking about SFV x Jo. I need it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 27, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> From @GageGreenGroup
> _Is there something else instead of Mindscape you would be interested in?
> DaywreckerXMendo.Mon?_


info has been exchanged and this piece of GGG heaven is on its way....soon.
#giggity


----------



## the gnome (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I ran the SFV x Chery Puff, and my knees go weak thinking about SFV x Jo. I need it.


i missed the sfv x c-puff drop... very disappointed, now that an offer is in my lap for the sfv x jo that'll make
it a bit better 
I was hoping someone had run it to get an idea of what to expect, I think i only saw 1 article on yerba buena on the ggg forums.
damn! i wish they would get that info back up


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2015)

the gnome said:


> i missed the sfv x c-puff drop... very disappointed, now that an offer is in my lap for the sfv x jo that'll make
> it a bit better
> I was hoping someone had run it to get an idea of what to expect, I think i only saw 1 article on yerba buena on the ggg forums.
> damn! i wish they would get that info back up


Soon..


----------



## the gnome (Apr 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Soon..


can't wait....
ok... I pulled the trigger and hopefully a few two packs will be heading my way

SOON


----------



## v.s one (Apr 27, 2015)

Out of the two day breakers I put in flower one was a female the other was a male. The male stretched out to much so I trashed it but the female is looking good. I will get some pics up when she starts to mature. Peace


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2015)

hitting on day 44 and my ladies got a taste of pink ice yesterday(koolbloom)

the AGS are amazing resin machines
they also dominate the smell in the room when you walk in with an almost overpowering sickeningly sweet
aroma, it's so sweet I'll bet you can get diabetes just smelling the stuff






.

















.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 28, 2015)

the gnome said:


> hitting on day 44 and my ladies got a taste of pink ice yesterday(koolbloom)
> 
> the AGS are amazing resin machines
> they also dominate the smell in the room when you walk in with an almost overpowering sickeningly sweet
> ...


Yeah she was really frost out into her fans for me too. 

She would make alot of trim hash. 

Have you done any finger rubs yet?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2015)

not yet FP,
but a few nice blobs of scissor hash from the AGSs have found their way into the pipe.
and for sure I see a Big pile of the good stuff coming from the trim off this strain

btw, I meant to grab duende and MB F2 during last years late nov-dec drops
but after I shadowed your tester AGS grow on the GGG forums
and from what i saw from the jam up job you did it was a no brainer to pick this one up .
not sure how yours played out but the AGS I had recieved were outstanding in vigor, 
germ-growth-n-rooting cuts


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2015)

Mendo Breath F2
I'm getting 2 very distinct nite-n-day pheno's from the mendo breath F2s
these may be my best bet for snagging the rare purple pheno.
i'm seeing purp calyxes in some of these flowers now.
the pheno's standing apart i call J-phenos
they look like its something from the jungles of the jurassic era

















.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2015)

Love your work @the gnome


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love your work @the gnome


Check yo email big dawg...


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Check yo email big dawg...


Got ya...

Fishing trip this week,maybe two..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Got ya...
> 
> Fishing trip this week,maybe two..


Hope yea find a loompa keeper 

Think something else is in there but I don't remember lol.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2015)

the gnome said:


> .


nice looking trees


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2015)

Golden Gage week 8ish of 12.12





inner bud trimmings






these are pheno 2, the fruity one with a nice sharp lemon kick to the end of your nose..and thats just the smell





I am smoking this right now and full disclosure, i have slight vertigo from ear surgeries as a kid so my balance is fucked, always has been, i get out of sobriety tests but not the breathalyzer...but i dont drink anymore..anyway.
i cant stand up, well dont really want to.
easy smoke to inhale and the expansion is really slow . my eyes are turning Japanaese
it gives a slight musky kick to the back of my throat.
its a nice exhale thru my nose with a glue cloud forming in my brain

it has turned my POV as if i was in the space station, everything looks far away
and this is just the early stuff, lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Golden Gage week 8ish of 12.12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's good?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Golden Gage week 8ish of 12.12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn if this is early samples then I can't wait to hear what the finished samples do. Looking very awesome bro and shouldn't be too much longer. What's the listed time on these anyway?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

What was golden goat supposed to smell/taste like?

I have been smoking #1 all this week. It's really cool when I roll up a joint and come back to the whole joint smelling like cherry. 

Taste is still slightly sweet and smooth. Smell is where it's at tho.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn if this is early samples then I can't wait to hear what the finished samples do. Looking very awesome bro and shouldn't be too much longer. What's the listed time on these anyway?


8-10 i think


Flaming Pie said:


> So it's good?


this isnt everyday weed, this is before bed or with nothing to do..as today is turning into.
ya, its a heady brain in neutral and not really in the present but i know i need to stop smoking it and let it mellow....but i cant, lol..Ill just finish this bowl...and that one over there


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 8-10 i think
> 
> this isnt everyday weed, this is before bed or with nothing to do..as today is turning into.
> ya, its a heady brain in neutral and not really in the present but i know i need to stop smoking it and let it mellow....but i cant, lol..Ill just finish this bowl...and that one over there


Damn it's that potent that early. I think this may be one I need to get then cus I'm looking for bedtime smoke.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 8-10 i think
> 
> this isnt everyday weed, this is before bed or with nothing to do..as today is turning into.
> ya, its a heady brain in neutral and not really in the present but i know i need to stop smoking it and let it mellow....but i cant, lol..Ill just finish this bowl...and that one over there


That's the Joseph for sure in the high, the golden goat is a straight up head knocker sativa puts you in the clouds and you want to go clean the grow room or hike up the mountain. My small personal head stash of golden goat should be done in 3-4 weeks max I'll post some pics of the buds when she's finished you will see the differences are vast.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 8-10 i think
> 
> this isnt everyday weed, this is before bed or with nothing to do..as today is turning into.
> ya, its a heady brain in neutral and not really in the present but i know i need to stop smoking it and let it mellow....but i cant, lol..Ill just finish this bowl...and that one over there


Easy now tiger, that's a very pure buzz still lol... wait for the first amber, she becomes INCREDIBLY social even though potency does NOT step back, you will still only need a bowl lmfao...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

Cherry AK x Jo... Tastes like a mouth full of wild flowers. Hits like a velvet covered sledge hammer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cherry AK x Jo... Tastes like a mouth full of wild flowers. Hits like a velvet covered sledge hammer.


Beautiful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @15 days

#1 caught up to #2 in height. It appears it will be the more sativa and #2 the more indi.

 

#2 is gonna put out some 12 inch donkey!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So it's good?





Yodaweed said:


> That's the Joseph for sure in the high, the golden goat is a straight up head knocker sativa puts you in the clouds and you want to go clean the grow room or hike up the mountain. My small personal head stash of golden goat should be done in 3-4 weeks max I'll post some pics of the buds when she's finished you will see the differences are vast.


i have the first coat of primer on the bathroom and 2 bedrooms, dog is sleeping on the porch. this is making me jittery, my wife wont like it (damn).
the trichs are at almost 10% amber, i am shooting for next week depending.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i have the first coat of primer on the bathroom and 2 bedrooms, dog is sleeping on the porch. this is making me jittery, my wife wont like it (damn).
> the trichs are at almost 10% amber, i am shooting for next week depending.


Did it make you go around and do all that? I bet the wife will like all the work you got in! haha

Might even get a _special_ reward.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cherry Puff at day 29....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Puff at day 29....
> View attachment 3407380


Looking awesome bro. Looks like it's starting to get that dark color Cherry Pie is known for. Im popping some of mines this weekend along with Banana Puff


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @15 days
> 
> #1 caught up to #2 in height. It appears it will be the more sativa and #2 the more indi.
> 
> ...


Those are gonna be some monsters girl. Gonna watch and see how big they get for you since you didn't do any lollipopping. Don't look like you got much lowers anyway. Look at them ladies praying to the heavens!!! Nice work always Ms


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2015)

Not GGG but what the hell. Some Tophat Genetics, Jurple smelling like straight orange peels with a nice earthy tone...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Those are gonna be some monsters girl. Gonna watch and see how big they get for you since you didn't do any lollipopping. Don't look like you got much lowers anyway. Look at them ladies praying to the heavens!!! Nice work always Ms


Part of me is wondering how much stretch trimming the unders create. Cus the plant always try's to recreate what it lost.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Part of me is wondering how much stretch trimming the unders create. Cus the plant always try's to recreate what it lost.


Hmmm that's a great thought. I know Phosphorous is the main ingredient for making them stretch but that's a good thought


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Part of me is wondering how much stretch trimming the unders create. Cus the plant always try's to recreate what it lost.


It can go so far as doubling it no BS. I do it on purpose to force stretch if flowering a lot of smaller ladies, then I really want TALL colas. Also it helps on topped plants to keep stretch normal if you have a lot of tops. If you don't trim lowers then you might end up with plants TOO squat and dense (unless you have a LOT of lighting which is common these days I suffer permanent ballast envy looking at the kit guys use lol). But as you suspect, a definite YES on trimming lowers directly influencing stretch.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> It can go so far as doubling it no BS. I do it on purpose to force stretch if flowering a lot of smaller ladies, then I really want TALL colas. Also it helps on topped plants to keep stretch normal if you have a lot of tops. If you don't trim lowers then you might end up with plants TOO squat and dense (unless you have a LOT of lighting which is common these days I suffer permanent ballast envy looking at the kit guys use lol). But as you suspect, a definite YES on trimming lowers directly influencing stretch.


No shit? Never paid attention to any correlation there. Might have to try a little experiment and test this out....


----------



## 2easy (Apr 29, 2015)

God damn hamish that cherry ak x jo bud. Mouth watering


----------



## 2easy (Apr 29, 2015)

got 6 more of these little headwrecker x GS/AWW seedlings up again to finish this grow off.



also got 8 cornerstone up so i can compare the 2 headwrecker crosses



and this is a cut of my own cross charity OG x cherry puff. i call this cross "Pay it forward"


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit? Never paid attention to any correlation there. Might have to try a little experiment and test this out....


 I made the huge mistake of trimming the lowers off a Lemon Thai cross... ended with two five foot colas and nothing more lol...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fireball.......


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 1, 2015)

The Drama finally ends..

all lost packages are coming this way, super stoked for GGG's/IG gift to arrive.
Love the service!!

*Is it better to veg a new plant a few weeks under 18.6 before sexing under 12.12?*

*OR start from 12.12?*


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> The Drama finally ends..
> 
> all lost packages are coming this way, super stoked for GGG's/IG gift to arrive.
> Love the service!!
> ...


 If you want decent cuts, veg first.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> The Drama finally ends..
> 
> all lost packages are coming this way, super stoked for GGG's/IG gift to arrive.
> Love the service!!
> ...


Let them veg. under 18/6 for 3/4 weeks and you should be able to get your loupe out and check sex with it. Some strains are harder to confirm then others but a lot of the females will show you a super small and fine pistil at the node that's easy to see with a loupe but almost invisible without. If you're looking to pull clones I'd listen to Hamish. If you're just looking to plow threw some seedlings 12/12 from seed can be fun. You can get a couple clones off a 12/12 from seed plant every branch you chop is going to reduce your yield. Not much larf 12/12 from seed.

I know there are some folks out there that like to switch plants to 12/12 for sexing then putting them back in veg. this seems like far to much stress for no real reason to me. I've been able to tell what 95% of the plants I've grown have been before I've flowered them. My Grape Stomper OG's were a bit of a mystery I swore they were male lol.

That's my 12 cents


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Let them veg. under 18/6 for 3/4 weeks and you should be able to get your loupe out and check sex with it. Some strains are harder to confirm then others but a lot of the females will show you a super small and fine pistil at the node that's easy to see with a loupe but almost invisible without. If you're looking to pull clones I'd listen to Hamish. If you're just looking to plow threw some seedlings 12/12 from seed can be fun. You can get a couple clones off a 12/12 from seed plant every branch you chop is going to reduce your yield. Not much larf 12/12 from seed.
> 
> I know there are some folks out there that like to switch plants to 12/12 for sexing then putting them back in veg. this seems like far to much stress for no real reason to me. I've been able to tell what 95% of the plants I've grown have been before I've flowered them. My Grape Stomper OG's were a bit of a mystery I swore they were male lol.
> 
> That's my 12 cents


In my experience it takes 5-6 weeks to show sex.. but I top.. So that slows things down a couple days. Untopped should be 3/4.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> In my experience it takes 5-6 weeks to show sex.. but I top.. So that slows things down a couple days. Untopped should be 3/4.


I've recently started topping my 12/12 from seed plants works wonderfully at slowing the onset of flower and allowing some extra growth. I've got a pic of my topped 12/12 from seed synergy in the bodhi thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *Is it better to veg a new plant a few weeks under 18.6 before sexing under 12.12?*
> 
> *OR start from 12.12?*


I've got a first time run from 12 / 12 going atm - can't tell a whole lot of difference about midway into flowering, other than height control. Should they finish well, I see no reason to not do 12 / 12 from seed henceforth, as I don't breed or clone - just grow and smoke. 6 hours less per day of electricity for 3-4 weeks of veg 2 to 3 tents = a nice $ savings, if economics is a factor. And the maintenance time has been next to nothing.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got a first time run from 12 / 12 going atm - can't tell a whole lot of difference about midway into flowering, other than height control. Should they finish well, I see no reason to not do 12 / 12 from seed henceforth, as I don't breed or clone - just grow and smoke. 6 hours less per day of electricity for 3-4 weeks of veg 2 to 3 tents = a nice $ savings, if economics is a factor. And the maintenance time has been next to nothing.


12/12 from seeds significately reduces yield because it flowers immediately, like you said best for height control but Ive grown 12/12 from seed and don't see any need to do that again. There are better methods for height control that don't reduce yield.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> 12/12 from seeds significately reduces yield because it flowers immediately, like you said best for height control but Ive grown 12/12 from seed and don't see any need to do that again. There are better methods for height control that don't reduce yield.


Oh, sure...I've tied, bent, pinched....height control is not the goal. It's to run thru an abundance of accumulated beans - smaller yield is fine if the smoke is fine. More, but smaller plants is expected.

The thing is, the plants actually do not flower immediately - at least 2 - 3 weeks before any definite identification to sex is what I've seen. They veg pretty much as normal 'til then.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, sure...I've tied, bent, pinched....height control is not the goal. It's to run thru an abundance of accumulated beans - smaller yield is fine if the smoke is fine. More, but smaller plants is expected.
> 
> The thing is, the plants actually do not flower immediately - at least 2 - 3 weeks before any definite identification to sex is what I've seen. They veg pretty much as normal 'til then.


I am aware of that, I have grown 12/12 from seed. It actually grows slower that way think about it, you are vegging your plant with 12 hours of light instead of 18. Those extra 6 hours of light during veg helps tremendously. Good luck , you will find that vegging for 2-3 weeks under 18/6 or whatever then flipping makes bigger faster and happier plants.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I am aware of that, I have grown 12/12 from seed. It actually grows slower that way think about it, you are vegging your plant with 12 hours of light instead of 18. Those extra 6 hours of light during veg helps tremendously. Good luck , you will find that vegging for 2-3 weeks under 18/6 or whatever then flipping makes bigger faster and happier plants.


I'm aware of that. This is no education session for either of us.

It's all about goals, I think, is where we differ, and that's cool. I've done normal veg and bloom for years, and am looking at 12 / 12 as a near maintenance free approach, not even trimming lower growth. Pop, put in reservoir, and do a nute change after 3-4 weeks, then every 7 -10 days after 'til chop. Easy peasy. Just what I'm looking for if, as I say, the smoke turns out good. I shall see.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm aware of that. This is no education session for either of us.
> 
> It's all about goals, I think, is where we differ, and that's cool. I've done normal veg and bloom for years, and am looking at 12 / 12 as a near maintenance free approach, not even trimming lower growth. Pop, put in reservoir, and do a nute change after 3-4 weeks, then every 7 -10 days after 'til chop. Easy peasy. Just what I'm looking for if, as I say, the smoke turns out good. I shall see.


Good luck hope you get a good harvest, here's my hydroponic plant I grew 12/12 from seed, it grew huge but like you said, space problems  That was a long time ago ohhh memoriesssss


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 2, 2015)

Is the forum gonna be back up soon? I just germed 11 raspberry montage x blackberry pie


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> 12/12 from seeds significately reduces yield because it flowers immediately, like you said best for height control but Ive grown 12/12 from seed and don't see any need to do that again. There are better methods for height control that don't reduce yield.


im pretty sure you ain't grow a real sativa in your life would ike to see you gave them veg to see the uncontrolable monster appear


----------



## Yodaweed (May 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> im pretty sure you ain't grow a real sativa in your life would ike to see you gave them veg to see the uncontrolable monster appear


I'm growing Neville's Wreck x Amnesia haze right now. Pretty sure that is a real sativa.


----------



## 2easy (May 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> im pretty sure you ain't grow a real sativa in your life would ike to see you gave them veg to see the uncontrolable monster appear


I totally understand what you mean. I love sativas and one of my first indoor plants was a 16 week sativa. 4 weeks veg she was about 1.5 ft tall. Flipped her 12/12 and By harvest she was over 2m tall and that included being scrogged throughout stretch (which was 3weeks before i even saw a flower) and then i had to bend the colas down and she was still heaving against the ceiling by the end. Colas like you wouldnt believe though


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 2, 2015)

9 of 11 have germed. Going to check the other two tonight.


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm growing Neville's Wreck x Amnesia haze right now. Pretty sure that is a real sativa.


that only 12 weeks hybrid , try some destroyer or just the real neville's haze a 14+weeks


----------



## Yodaweed (May 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> that only 12 weeks hybrid , try some destroyer or just the real neville's haze a 14+weeks


I have five different haze plants, 4 of them are nevile's wreck x amnesia haze one is a super silver haze, all but the super silver haze grow straight vertical with hardly any side branching, one of the nevile x amnesia is a ridiculous phenotype that is really just 1 long stem no side branches and it seems to flower for an eternity, it grows so large I have had to flower in a 1 gallon container to reduce height tastes great tho like the old school haze I used to get when I was a kid not these weird hazes now a days that don't taste anything like haze. I'm thinking about buying a small gorilla grow tent with height extension to grow an old timers haze.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2015)

Still waiting on those two. I will check before bed and noon tomorrow. Stubborn little buggars!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> im pretty sure you ain't grow a real sativa in your life would ike to see you gave them veg to see the uncontrolable monster appear


Pure sativa indoors sucks lol. I used to LOVE them but after the past few years with hybrids it is going to be damn hard to dedicate 14 weeks and up... Congoji was the last near pure Sativa for me for a while. What a blessing finding suitable hybrids for my taste!!!


----------



## 2easy (May 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Pure sativa indoors sucks lol. I used to LOVE them but after the past few years with hybrids it is going to be damn hard to dedicate 14 weeks and up... Congoji was the last near pure Sativa for me for a while. What a blessing finding suitable hybrids for my taste!!!


amen to that. i love a nice sativa but i wont be doing it indoors again in a hurry. not when there are so many nice manageable hybrids out there that can offer some pretty heady highs. although there will always be a place in my heart for a pure sativa.



the 6 seed plants are the HW x GS/AWW hopefully i can pick up some females this go round.

the 9 seedlings are cornerstone. im thinking about crossing the 2 strains and seeing what i get bringing the 2 headwrecker lines back together


----------



## madininagyal (May 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Pure sativa indoors sucks lol. I used to LOVE them but after the past few years with hybrids it is going to be damn hard to dedicate 14 weeks and up... Congoji was the last near pure Sativa for me for a while. What a blessing finding suitable hybrids for my taste!!!


my first and only time i've made a sativa indoor it was some zamal from la reunion island 18weeks even with HEAVY!!!! training an been only in a 5l pot with 3weeks veg she finish at more than 2 meters high, never been able to tame the beast, she had finish outside


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2015)

2easy said:


> amen to that. i love a nice sativa but i wont be doing it indoors again in a hurry. not when there are so many nice manageable hybrids out there that can offer some pretty heady highs. although there will always be a place in my heart for a pure sativa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put me down for a trade when you make that cross mate, I have some satty leaners of my own creation that might grab your interest... Synergy heading for F3 now pretty damn excited lmfao...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 4, 2015)

F3? nice!!

Question about Bokashi.
Can i add it as an amendment to base soil like EWC or is it mainly used when needed to fight a problem, roots or bugggs?
If I make EWC tea with molasses and h20, can I add Bokashi as well or would that negate something?

When/If those Daywreckers/Mendo Mont. arrive I need to be ready to start running.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2015)

Four rm x bbp are above ground! Still waiting on the two to germ. I'm not giving up!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2015)

@genuity did you have any issues with germination?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

Has anybody heard anything about BOG? Just wondering as I'm still upset about it too many good strains that I could've got that will never be in stock anywhere else


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> F3? nice!!
> 
> Question about Bokashi.
> Can i add it as an amendment to base soil like EWC or is it mainly used when needed to fight a problem, roots or bugggs?
> ...


A bokashi and EWC tea is really kickass  All I use aside from mulch to get fat fuzzy myco webs in no time flat. Smells great too, and it really stretches it super far, you only need about a tablespoon per gallon that's it. Works fine as a soil amendment but just seems a little wasteful to me considering how far the stuff can go, so far as soil mixes are concerned I only have ever used it as a top dress in teeny bits. A little really does go a long way. @genuity don't you use Gro-Kashi in your soil mix? How much per gallon about?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 4, 2015)

*IMPLE GRO-KASHI SOIL MIX*
_
Main Soil Components

2/3 soil-less medium (e.g. coco fiber)

1/3 large perlite/vermeculite for aeration

1-2% GRO-KASHI Garden Dregs



Mulch Dressing (top layer)

1/3 cup of Dolomite/Azomite per square foot of soil

1/2 inch of cacao shells and GRO-KASHI

1 inch of compost (e.g. Malibu’s Biodynamic Compost)

*Apply Mulch Dressing every two to three wee_ks

I love learning new stuff!!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *IMPLE GRO-KASHI SOIL MIX*
> _Main Soil Components
> 
> 2/3 soil-less medium (e.g. coco fiber)
> ...


Wow that sounds interesting I bet you can get some big plants using this method...I might have to try it sounds like you could go organic as well I got an extra bag of coco and perlite....what are gro-kasha garden dregs?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 4, 2015)

GRO-KASHI Garden Dregs is a specialty fertilizer based on ancient fermentation. This is no ordinary soil amendment! GRO-KASHI Garden Dregs infuses life force back into the soil. Do not be alarmed! You may experience microbial growth which is natural and beneficial. (See photo below)
http://gro-kashi.com/?page_id=24


----------



## Yodaweed (May 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> GRO-KASHI Garden Dregs is a specialty fertilizer based on ancient fermentation. This is no ordinary soil amendment! GRO-KASHI Garden Dregs infuses life force back into the soil. Do not be alarmed! You may experience microbial growth which is natural and beneficial. (See photo below)
> http://gro-kashi.com/?page_id=24


Ok I read their website looks cool but how do you buy them? They don't sell in stores around me and I don't have a paypal account. It looks like it works good I might need to figure out paypal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 4, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok I read their website looks cool but how do you buy them? They don't sell in stores around me and I don't have a paypal account. It looks like it works good I might need to figure out paypal.


Just make your own. It's easy and cheap

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/how-to-make-bokashi-bran/


----------



## 2easy (May 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Put me down for a trade when you make that cross mate, I have some satty leaners of my own creation that might grab your interest... Synergy heading for F3 now pretty damn excited lmfao...


consider it done.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just make your own. It's easy and cheap
> 
> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/how-to-make-bokashi-bran/


I don't know about prices by you guys, but Bokashi is so cheap from my worm supplier that I stopped making my own, I was pleasantly surprised. I get it in half gallon bags for equivalent to one dollar each.


----------



## madininagyal (May 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anybody heard anything about BOG? Just wondering as I'm still upset about it too many good strains that I could've got that will never be in stock anywhere else


i save money just to have fortune teller and d cure seem like that will be duende not bad but holy stic and grateful puff too expensive can afford 120£ when BOG was 80£ AT MAX interesting but with my outdoor expense i gonna hve to wait and when yu wait everythings fly away fast!!!!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i save money just to have fortune teller and d cure seem like that will be duende not bad but holy stic and grateful puff too expensive can afford 120£ when BOG was 80£ AT MAX interesting but with my outdoor expense i gonna hve to wait and when yu wait everythings fly away fast!!!!!!!


Yea those were two that I wanted for sure but just didn't grab them when I had the chance. Yea that 120euro price is crazy and that's one reason why I hate dealing with the overseas banks cus of the high markup. Really sad that BoG is having these problems just never would've thought this would happen. Has Gage said anything about what's going on? I don't get on Instagram except to look at pics so haven't seen if they've said anything


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *IMPLE GRO-KASHI SOIL MIX*
> _Main Soil Components
> 
> 2/3 soil-less medium (e.g. coco fiber)
> ...


This is all I do....

Had full germ pie..

I use a hand full of the kashi,per 7 gal pot.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I don't know about prices by you guys, but Bokashi is so cheap from my worm supplier that I stopped making my own, I was pleasantly surprised. I get it in half gallon bags for equivalent to one dollar each.


I've never bought any so I couldn't tell you..... but if it's that cheap then I would probably just buy it too. Some things aren't worth the effort of making


----------



## akhiymjames (May 4, 2015)

When it comes to the good ol USA usually it's better to make own cus the prices are just insane for prepackaged stuff. Every company over here wants to charge for everything that goes into making the product when it costs the pennies or dollars to make product and charge 10x what it cost to make. That's what I love about other countries businesses and stuff cus they're not put to rape the customer. Here in the USA they want every penny they can get


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is all I do....
> 
> Had full germ pie..
> 
> I use a hand full of the kashi,per 7 gal pot.


I'm still waiting for the little gals to peak out at me. 

6/9 above soil tho =)


----------



## 2easy (May 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *IMPLE GRO-KASHI SOIL MIX*
> _Main Soil Components
> 
> 2/3 soil-less medium (e.g. coco fiber)
> ...



wow is that really it? do you supplement with teas or anything?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

this isnt my recipe it was straight from their forum, but it looks good and @genuity said thats all he does he he has crushed it.


----------



## 2easy (May 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just make your own. It's easy and cheap
> 
> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/how-to-make-bokashi-bran/


Really wanted to thank you for that link. I will be making a lacto serum and kicking this off as soon as possible


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> Really wanted to thank you for that link. I will be making a lacto serum and kicking this off as soon as possible


I sometimes use the serum straight up. Best preventative for molds on this planet. Haven't seen any rot or PM since I started doing it, summer saw RH of 80 and temps of 40 degrees c and no hassle


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

Its not GGG but please forgive this is where the brain trust resides. Maybe start a new thread just to pick your brains?






any info on these beans?


----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2015)

dont let jjnyc see those he might cry .... hahhahahahaha


jesus of Cannabis said:


> Its not GGG but please forgive this is where the brain trust resides. Maybe start a new thread just to pick your brains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

thats what I mean, why would he cry? I dont get it


----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thats what I mean, why would he cry? I dont get it


sorry i just quit coffee and my bitchy side comes out... he wants EVeRYONE who breeds with his stardog to ask first...
in seed breeding IMO if you SOLD it for $$$ the consumer can do what they want with it...
i am flowering some stardog x tahoe og that i am stoked on .... good score stardog f2 , a nice male could do wonders to alot of cuts out there..


----------



## Beemo (May 5, 2015)

thx for the tip on bokashi everybody. been looking into that stuff. just got some grokashi. so am going to see and feel the texture of grokashi. and try to make my own bokashi/grokashi.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 5, 2015)

quit coffee? fucktheworld, id cut off a nut first lol. I dont think i wlil be breeding with his stuff but i definitely will be taking some cuts and putting them in the more experienced hands around the globe.


----------



## Beemo (May 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Its not GGG but please forgive this is where the brain trust resides. Maybe start a new thread just to pick your brains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pickup... where did you get those?


----------



## Beemo (May 5, 2015)

i've been watching from the sidelines. and it seems like it settle down here. time to start back up.
here some pics to get started. going to start a journal soon. 
Aspirare


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 21 days

  
 



I've been giving the a bit of plain water before feeding them. I think they like it. Helps reduce build up maybe?

Misted with Green Cure on Sunday. Raised #2 up today. They are about 4 feet tall now. I expect they will be 4.5 or so by finish.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i've been watching from the sidelines. and it seems like it settle down here. time to start back up.
> here some pics to get started. going to start a journal soon.
> Aspirare


Well don't be shy there. Damn fine looking bud mate yum.


----------



## giggles26 (May 5, 2015)

I guess it does snow in May....


----------



## 2easy (May 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 21 days
> 
> View attachment 3411702 View attachment 3411703 View attachment 3411704
> View attachment 3411705 View attachment 3411705
> ...


those are going to be stacked pie.

i started my first attempt at mainlining 2 days ago with my headwrecker x gs/aww hope i get big colas like that


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2015)

2easy said:


> those are going to be stacked pie.
> 
> i started my first attempt at mainlining 2 days ago with my headwrecker x gs/aww hope i get big colas like that


I am hoping for six ounce per plant. They were vegged longer than first run

They are looking really nice.


----------



## giggles26 (May 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am hoping for six ounce per plant. They were vegged longer than first run
> 
> They are looking really nice.


Why not run more girls and shoot for at least a P? 

I wish I could make 12 oz last as well. That's only like 2 1/2-3 months. Enough time for a new cycle


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2015)

cus I got a bad female ratio.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> cus I got a bad female ratio.


How bad? Last pack of 12 I popped I got 4 females is that bad or good ratio?


----------



## giggles26 (May 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> cus I got a bad female ratio.


Right on. How many do you usually run? What is your setup like anymore? It's been a min since I've followed you. Last time I saw you around these parts you were growing with CFLs and just having a kid. 

Hope all is well pie, good to see ya round.


----------



## 2easy (May 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> cus I got a bad female ratio.


interesting i got 4/4 males my last run. bad luck maybe. i wonder though if the GS/AWW male throws a higher percentage of male offspring? is that even possible.

also i started my lacto serum today. words cant describe how pumped i am for this. cant wait to get this bokashi going and im also planning on using a lot of the other techniques on the unconventional gardener website like BIM and some of the other ferts as well. 

Im building some No till beds in the back yard for my veggies and i really cant wait to let the microbes etc rip into it. not to mention i want to work more organics into my indoor grows and i think bokashi will really help


----------



## Torch1 (May 6, 2015)

GrapeStomperOG 43days 12:12
...SO damn sticky!

?Anyone got info or grown Ascension?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> How bad? Last pack of 12 I popped I got 4 females is that bad or good ratio?


Bad ratio or a little under..,50% is average 6/12


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

2easy said:


> interesting i got 4/4 males my last run. bad luck maybe. i wonder though if the GS/AWW male throws a higher percentage of male offspring? is that even possible.
> 
> also i started my lacto serum today. words cant describe how pumped i am for this. cant wait to get this bokashi going and im also planning on using a lot of the other techniques on the unconventional gardener website like BIM and some of the other ferts as well.
> 
> Im building some No till beds in the back yard for my veggies and i really cant wait to let the microbes etc rip into it. not to mention i want to work more organics into my indoor grows and i think bokashi will really help


I have read where some strains throw a higher percentage of males over females.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

Golden Gage 9+weeks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

shitty pics dont do it justice.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

http://gagegreen.org/boards/
looks to be back up


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

looks to need new information all login names didnt seem to carry over. Wonder if I can get Mad Hamish first, lol. new threads and rebuilding. not a fan of the purple color, purple needs to be PUURRRRPPPPLE not purple.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://gagegreen.org/boards/
> looks to be back up


You know this man.....hell yes.


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Golden Gage 9+weeks


 Your buds look good and dense but fuck a pic. I want to know how they smell and taste.


----------



## Beemo (May 6, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://gagegreen.org/boards/
> looks to be back up


FINALLY. 
HOPEFULLY IT STAYS UP THIS TIME


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

Everybody jumpin ship now. I see how it is.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Everybody jumpin ship now. I see how it is.


Never.....this be my main home.

I was almost sick,when thus site went down....lol...frfr


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

Just a little mourning fun to wake up. I know.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

I love playing with the buttons and dials, it makes stuff stand out


----------



## Beemo (May 6, 2015)

no bottles. i make my own.
su pu mag and water. once a month


----------



## Beemo (May 6, 2015)

enzyme teee time


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2015)

Ugh... so I found out my new humidome is a piece of crap. It is supposed to let air through the bottom of the dome part to travel up through the top. It doesnt tho. Caused two seedlings to damp off last night. Fricken A... I am so sick of surprises. 

I have 7/9 above soil. One grew its root up and out of the soil so I had to replant I hope it makes it.

I decided to plant the two beans that didn't pop and hope the extra heat (80* 48% humidity) will help.

I wish I could just start over to be honest. I'm really bummed because this was a tester I was really looking forward to. 

It seems everytime I get comfortable something happens.

I don't like sharing this info, but I didn't want people to think it was the beans instead of user error.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... so I found out my new humidome is a piece of crap. It is supposed to let air through the bottom of the dome part to travel up through the top. It doesnt tho. Caused two seedlings to damp off last night. Fricken A... I am so sick of surprises.
> 
> I have 7/9 above soil. One grew its root up and out of the soil so I had to replant I hope it makes it.
> 
> ...


I killed off $100 in beans with a humidome, I don't use them on seeds anymore at all. when I took the seeds out they were mush. 

sorry for your loss pie. it sucks.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 6, 2015)

Best way I found is to germinate in a cup of water for 24 hours then transfer to a paper towel for 48 more hours than put seed directly into dirt.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I killed off $100 in beans with a humidome, I don't use them on seeds anymore at all. when I took the seeds out they were mush.
> 
> sorry for your loss pie. it sucks.


My last humidome I would put spacers underneath to keep some airflow. This one was supposed to eliminate that need.

ugh.

I am a mother so I just put them under it and walked away. I should of put a hygrometer in there and checked back every few hours. 

I just hope the ones above ground aren't comprimised. I took the dome off as soon as I saw them pop above ground.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2015)

Yeah I have switched to MrHead's germing method and it works perfectly every time: Pop seed into soaked jiffy rooter. No soak nothing. Then from there to half gal nursery bags, totally fail proof and effortless thus far I like it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I have switched to MrHead's germing method and it works perfectly every time: Pop seed into soaked jiffy rooter. No soak nothing. Then from there to half gal nursery bags, totally fail proof and effortless thus far I like it.


I will definitely have to pay more attention that's for sure. Next time I will have to pop seeds on a schedule where she is in bed so I can make sure humidity is ok.

Really bummed out right now. I wanted a high count so I would be ok if I got a low female/male ratio. Hopefully those last two beans pop.

I appreciate all the advice and info. This kind of stuff puts a nervous pit in my stomache. I will probably be nervous until I see the other seedlings are thriving.


----------



## Beemo (May 6, 2015)

i know what ya mean. i lost 3 out 5 healing fields due to fungas gnats....
but my two survivors look very healthy. they were all in the small boat. so i know the 2 had fungas gnats too.
i guess survival of the fittest.
soo. that kinda scared me. so i did the paper towel thing on my lee roy. everything popped and planted.
i just dont like how it stretches, and helmet heads..
i think im just going to stick to my sow method.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i know what ya mean. i lost 3 out 5 healing fields due to fungas gnats....
> but my two survivors look very healthy. they were all in the small boat. so i know the 2 had fungas gnats too.
> i guess survival of the fittest.
> soo. that kinda scared me. so i did the paper towel thing on my lee roy. everything popped and planted.
> ...


my lee roy is really impressing me looks killer, really low yield but that's expected from the genetics. Hopefully I didn't fuck her up today by leaving my lights on for 3 extra hours lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I have switched to MrHead's germing method and it works perfectly every time: Pop seed into soaked jiffy rooter. No soak nothing. Then from there to half gal nursery bags, totally fail proof and effortless thus far I like it.


I do it almost exact same way. I go tiny solo cup, to lil jiffy cubes filled with peat and then onto next pots.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2015)

I didn't particularily like the jiffy pots. The roots tried to grow into them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2015)

I'm not sure where to post on the new Gage forum. I'm really sad none of the posts transferred over.

I had to make a new profile and everything. Sad face.

I have decided to get really high on cherry jo to melt my blues away.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't particularily like the jiffy pots. The roots tried to grow into them.


These ?

http://www.ufseeds.com/Jiffy-Pot-Round-2-14-Inch.item

The roots are supposed to grow into and through them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anybody heard anything about BOG? Just wondering as I'm still upset about it too many good strains that I could've got that will never be in stock anywhere else


Didn't you hear? He was robbed and lost his lab top. Or that is whats posted over at greenpool. Cheers.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

Never been a fan of humidomes or plastic over solo cups cus it causes the seedlings to always need a very humid environment and once the humid environment is gone the seedlings can dampen off. I've never used them and I've never had anything dampen off unless it was my fault and letting the medium dry out too much 



genuity said:


> Never.....this be my main home.
> 
> I was almost sick,when thus site went down....lol...frfr


Bro who you telling I thought I was gonna die without this place lol and I wasn't even growing again yet when it was down but I still went crazy cus I use this place for lots of info too



Yodaweed said:


> Best way I found is to germinate in a cup of water for 24 hours then transfer to a paper towel for 48 more hours than put seed directly into dirt.


I always soak my seeds for 48 hours and then straight into the medium. I don't like handling seeds too much. I know somebody that does your method too but they use a towel. I'd be scared I would kill em lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didn't you hear? He was robbed and lost his lab top. Or that is whats posted over at greenpool. Cheers.


Didn't know bro or hear. I haven't been over there too much but thanks for letting me know


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Never been a fan of humidomes or plastic over solo cups cus it causes the seedlings to always need a very humid environment and once the humid environment is gone the seedlings can dampen off. I've never used them and I've never had anything dampen off unless it was my fault and letting the medium dry out too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I lost a whole tray of clones like that. Left dome off for a couple hours on accident.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't know bro or hear. I haven't been over there too much but thanks for letting me know


My bro told me about it because, like yourself, I haven't been on green pool in a minute. Cheers.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2015)

Sucks when bad things happen to good people...

Hope he is ok....


----------



## Beemo (May 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sucks when bad things happen to good people...
> 
> Hope he is ok....


same here.
GOOD VIBES


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I lost a whole tray of clones like that. Left dome off for a couple hours on accident.


That's exactly why I don't like humidomes or plastic over them. They're much stronger without the humid environment and once they get taken out that environment your asking for trouble.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 6, 2015)

these are the StarDawg's and they will stay this way until they come up and then open air, never had a real problem.
and hopefully it wont start now lol


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's exactly why I don't like humidomes or plastic over them. They're much stronger without the humid environment and once they get taken out that environment your asking for trouble.


I don't use a cloner, but rule of thumb is:

cuttings/clones - humidity device until roots are established.
seeds - no humidity device.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Never been a fan of humidomes or plastic over solo cups cus it causes the seedlings to always need a very humid environment and once the humid environment is gone the seedlings can dampen off. I've never used them and I've never had anything dampen off unless it was my fault and letting the medium dry out too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't touch the seeds ever I pour the water/seeds into the papers towels in a Tupperware then drain excess water. I would agree that handling seeds is way too risky. I used to just germ in water but this method allows the seeds really to get a nice long root going and I find I have faster more vigorous growth from seed. I also been adding a few drops of rapid start in my clone tray water and noticed a nice increase in root growth in my clones. I use a dome to clone and that's pretty much it, for cloning they are great!


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2015)

i guess i should of been looking here all along flaming pies aloha grapestomper looks good i like to do coco/perlite in 2 gal smart-pots in an e&f tub with a screen im wanting something a little different around here [cen-cal] they did the final appraisel on my house monday so hopefuly my move & new room become reality & i can start a journal & once again be a contributing member of this community again ive missed it


----------



## 2easy (May 6, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didn't you hear? He was robbed and lost his lab top. Or that is whats posted over at greenpool. Cheers.


i hope he and his family are ok. although kind of a coincidence that his popping back up just happens to coincide with the gage forums going up, bog is back and skunkmunkie is back now too?


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didn't you hear? He was robbed and lost his lab top. Or that is whats posted over at greenpool. Cheers.


it's not simon who was robbed simon as another kind of problem ... it was skunkmunkie that get robbed...


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2015)

i always have a good ratio of germ almost 95% except when i decided some day to buy a pack of liberty haze after the ht in amsterdam a couple years ago ( fuck barney's seed) , i soak them in water 24H then 24h between napkin in a ziploc bag i always have most of the seed ready to transplant and at least 4 days from the start they are out of soil they told me that wasn't good but always had great succes like that so i will stay like that


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2015)

is it me or GGG starting to get greedy??? in one year it seem their price are 25 to 45% higher 
at the start for the most wanted i was paying 100$ big max with some greedy seedbank ,alibongo just for example the last gear like grateful puff cost around 180$ without tax or delivery, when mk4 told me their are 150$ for good strain now 

i must admit i was very upset i don't sell my weed and i got kid so until bog back or there a cup near me i don't think im gonna have a chance to buy the good stuff and i'm tired of jo cross or less good strain


----------



## 2easy (May 6, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> it's not simon who was robbed simon as another kind of problem ... it was skunkmunkie that get robbed...


they both came back at the same time. its likely they are one and the same?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 7, 2015)

_Unfortunately BOG is not functioning right now do to a few complications in Simon's life right now. We wish him the best but we will not force anything.
_
so its ok to let customers swing in the breeze while he took money? theft, fraud..anything else i am forgetting?


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2015)

I don't get it....a guy gets stuck up,which happens all the time in this bizz..and people are tagging him with all kinds of bad talk...I would love to see some of the talkers try to be a seed vendor..
It's not hard to see who is running bog,it's all right in the open.

Shit happens,life is not all ups...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> I don't get it....a guy gets stuck up,which happens all the time in this bizz..and people are tagging him with all kinds of bad talk...I would love to see some of the talkers try to be a seed vendor..
> It's not hard to see who is running bog,it's all right in the open.
> 
> Shit happens,life is not all ups...


Yea I agree shit happens and I'm sure that Skunk is back around too he's gonna take care of all those people too. Plus Ste took care of all the people out of his stock so nobody wouldn't just take a loss. Im just glad everything is ok and I just hope it gets back running soon cuz it sucks not being able to get seeds that you want that aren't anywhere else


----------



## Beemo (May 7, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> is it me or GGG starting to get greedy??? in one year it seem their price are 25 to 45% higher
> at the start for the most wanted i was paying 100$ big max with some greedy seedbank ,alibongo just for example the last gear like grateful puff cost around 180$ without tax or delivery, when mk4 told me their are 150$ for good strain now


yeah im trying to stay away from overseas, but sometimes they have the rare ones/specials... i remember beedsman archive gsc X memory loss use to be 75, now its 150? what a mark up,, i dont mind given money out to help out ma and pa shops, but thats alittle too greedy if you ask me...
us is where its at.



genuity said:


> I would love to see some of the talkers try to be a seed vendor..


or a breeder.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 7, 2015)

I never use humidity domes for seeds, but cuttings is a must they need to under a dome for the 1st week or until rooted.
I found with rockwool cubes pre-soaked to ph 5.5 then left under the dome it stays too moist and if its like 1 week or 2 weeks the ph normally is well off on the cubes then...I prefer to keep them moist with watering them sparingly with the right ph otherwise I used to get funky twisted growth on seedlings which only just delays things until it the ph of the medium was dialed back in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> I never use humidity domes for seeds, but cuttings is a must they need to under a dome for the 1st week or until rooted.
> I found with rockwool cubes pre-soaked to ph 5.5 then left under the dome it stays too moist and if its like 1 week or 2 weeks the ph normally is well off on the cubes then...I prefer to keep them moist with watering them sparingly with the right ph otherwise I used to get funky twisted growth on seedlings which only just delays things until it the ph of the medium was dialed back in.


My basement is super dry at times. 

I think if I keep a hygrometer in there and aim for 40-55% humidity for seeds it should be all good. 

This time I decided I was gonna not obsess over them (checking every hour) and the hubby was like DONT LEAVE ME ALONE with the baby cus he was tired. So I rushed and didnt do things proper.

I made a sticky on my phone next to my ph adjustment notes of a step by step procedure for seeds so I do it by the book next time and don't miss anything.

I have 7 seedlings looking good and growing leaves. Two I killed. Two seeds I am trying to coax into popping with 81* and 55% humidity. It drops over a day or so to 42%. Then mist and monitor back up to 55 i go. 

I really hope those two pop.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

The problem with humidomes is if you mist or have standing water with no airflow the humidity will spike into the 80% range. 

I made a rookie mistake because I was rushing myself. I am going to take a permanent marker today and write on the side of the tray "45-55% Use Hygrometer."

I don't think I will be such a dumbass to mess that AND my notes up. 

Every mistake makes me better I know. I was actually really depressed and anxious the past two days for killing those two seedlings. But I gotta move forward now.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The problem with humidomes is if you mist or have standing water with no airflow the humidity will spike into the 80% range.
> 
> I made a rookie mistake because I was rushing myself. I am going to take a permanent marker today and write on the side of the tray "45-55% Use Hygrometer."
> 
> ...


We all have to learn at some point...Once everything is all good I am sure you will be rewarded


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> is it me or GGG starting to get greedy??? in one year it seem their price are 25 to 45% higher
> at the start for the most wanted i was paying 100$ big max with some greedy seedbank ,alibongo just for example the last gear like grateful puff cost around 180$ without tax or delivery, when mk4 told me their are 150$ for good strain now
> 
> i must admit i was very upset i don't sell my weed and i got kid so until bog back or there a cup near me i don't think im gonna have a chance to buy the good stuff and i'm tired of jo cross or less good strain


No compassionate breeders would charge over 50$ for a pack of seeds. Anything over 100$ is straight up greed it costs hardly anything for these seeds to get made and Gage green group doesn't even work the lines so there is nothing going into making GGG seeds besides pollen chucken on elite clones than asking WAYYYYYYYYY more than they are worth. I wouldn't touch a Jo cross either.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> We all have to learn at some point...Once everything is all good I am sure you will be rewarded


Oh yeah. I am hoping to see some pretty colors. Got purple crossed with purple crossed with purple cross.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Some great smells coming off the Aloha Grape Stomper girls. Very fruity already.

#1 is smelling rubbery fruit and #2 is GRAAAAAAAPE!!!!


----------



## Beemo (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some great smells coming off the Aloha Grape Stomper girls. Very fruity already.
> 
> #1 is smelling rubbery fruit and #2 is GRAAAAAAAPE!!!!


man i remember when those were yay big. 
now look at them...
i feel old


----------



## Beemo (May 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> No compassionate breeders would charge over 50$ for a pack of seeds. Anything over 100$ is straight up greed it costs hardly anything for these seeds to get made and Gage green group doesn't even work the lines so there is nothing going into making GGG seeds besides pollen chucken on elite clones than asking WAYYYYYYYYY more than they are worth. I wouldn't touch a Jo cross either.


umm they do have worked lines, mendo montage f2, jo bx, mendo breath f2, just the ones i know of.. 
im happy with my jo cross with lou. the aspi pheno i kept (sprite) is like lou but better, like king lou bx2
i've had louie before, and aspi is much better than original lou in my opinion. and king lou just won best indca at cc cup at colorado.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Some quick bud shots. Whole plant pics Saturday.


----------



## 2easy (May 7, 2015)

looking great there pie.

also for inquiring minds sy is gone from BOG it is now skunkmunkie running it.


----------



## v.s one (May 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> No compassionate breeders would charge over 50$ for a pack of seeds. Anything over 100$ is straight up greed it costs hardly anything for these seeds to get made and Gage green group doesn't even work the lines so there is nothing going into making GGG seeds besides pollen chucken on elite clones than asking WAYYYYYYYYY more than they are worth. I wouldn't touch a Jo cross either.


 I'm getting a lemon pinesol smell with a hint of earthiness with a touch of sweetness from the day breaker female I have in flower right now. Im not disappointed. She did stretch out like you said.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Beemo said:


> umm they do have worked lines, mendo montage f2, jo bx, mendo breath f2, just the ones i know of..
> im happy with my jo cross with lou. the aspi pheno i kept (sprite) is like lou but better, like king lou bx2
> i've had louie before, and aspi is much better than original lou in my opinion. and king lou just won best indca at cc cup at colorado.


Every couple days they complain about the same thing. Even though they have been shown it is only 100 at the two top seedbanks.

Cry me a river. 100 for a pack is not alot. You can't hold shipping against the breeder.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

Beemo said:


> umm they do have worked lines, mendo montage f2, jo bx, mendo breath f2, just the ones i know of..
> im happy with my jo cross with lou. the aspi pheno i kept (sprite) is like lou but better, like king lou bx2
> i've had louie before, and aspi is much better than original lou in my opinion. and king lou just won best indca at cc cup at colorado.


Don't put any faith into the HTCC it's more of a popularity contest than anything, whoever gives the most stuff away usually wins and I have suspicions they are rigged. I was at this years in Denver and wasn't impressed with anything I saw there, I was at the GGG booth as well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't put any faith into the HTCC it's more of a popularity contest than anything, whoever gives the most stuff away usually wins and I have suspicions they are rigged. I was at this years in Denver and wasn't impressed with anything I saw there, I was at the GGG booth as well.


It must be tiring to be so negative all the time. I know it wears me out. I smoked some Cherry Jo and it made it all better.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm getting a lemon pinesol smell with a hint of earthiness with a touch of sweetness from the day breaker female I have in flower right now. Im not disappointed. She did stretch out like you said.


Very nice, I had 2 distinct growth pattern phenotypes, one I believe is the chemdawg structure, that one had leafs grow out of the buds that only had 1 blade , the other was more indica looking and the buds were gigantic and frosty as hell. The big yield phenotype was definitely a lot larger yielding, all had a diesel smell , earthy , odd smells of eucalyptis and candy.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It must be tiring to be so negative all the time. I know it wears me out. I smoked some Cherry Jo and it made it all better.


Not being negative just being real with it, don't gotta hate on my comments cause they speak the truth 150$ for a pack of seeds is a lot when they are nearly free to make.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Not being negative just being real with it, don't gotta hate on my comments cause they speak the truth 150$ for a pack of seeds is a lot when they are nearly free to make.


But it's not 150 a pack. So what you are complaining about is not real.


----------



## v.s one (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Every couple days they complain about the same thing. Even though they have been shown it is only 100 at the two top seedbanks.
> 
> Cry me a river. 100 for a pack is not alot. You can't hold shipping against the breeder.


 In just gets up there when you buy a couple. Lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> But it's not 150 a pack. So what you are complaining about is not real.


http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/gage-green-group-daybreak-seeds-4331 125$ PLUS shipping of 20$ = 145$.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm getting a lemon pinesol smell with a hint of earthiness with a touch of sweetness from the day breaker female I have in flower right now. Im not disappointed. She did stretch out like you said.


I'm doing a second run and final run of the clones I took from the original females I got, hoping to bring out more smells, full organic no nutes this time so hoping that helps too. They look healthy but smells on buds are the same unfortunately. I will say this daybreaker freaking yields well its like jungle weed in structure just big huge buds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/gage-green-group-daybreak-seeds-4331 125$ PLUS shipping of 20$ = 145$.


So take your business elsewhere. Other sites are not that much. 

Again. Shipping should not be held against the breeder. 

Who knows how much they sell the packs to seedbanks anyways. They could be selling them 30-40 bucks. Most retails won't pay half of what they sell it for. 

If it was too pricey Gage would lose customers to the point of hurting profit. Seedbanks wouldn't carry their gear cus they are losing money.

But they sell out. Bodhi sells out too and banks charge 80-90 bucks for his packs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

If marijuana was legal (federally) prices would drop ALOT. Even quality breeders would have to lower their prices and scale up production to stay competitive. 

It is not tho. I think they should be able to profit and have money to cover their asses.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If marijuana was legal (federally) prices would drop ALOT. Even quality breeders would have to lower their prices and scale up production to stay competitive.
> 
> It is not tho. I think they should be able to profit and have money to cover their asses.


At that point breeders would have to actually breed instead of chucking pollen and making F2's


----------



## kgp (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If marijuana was legal (federally) prices would drop ALOT.


So would quality too.

We don't want to legalize federally. The Feds would still regulate, probably do away with home grows and sell contracts to big pharma and tobacco companies. All the regulations, taxes and such would in turn decide the price.

What we want it marijuana decriminalized. So any and everyone could grow if they wanted too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2015)

Legalisation is a nightmare. Goodbye good dope. Seen any quality tobacco around in your lifetime eh?... Decrim also, screw that. TOLERANCE, like the Dutch, weed is totally illegal there, possession sale the works. It is TOLERATED though. Purchasing is illegal even for a shop, but it is TOLERATED as long as supply is local and no other dodgy shit gets mixed in. So you get some douche coming and walking all over the locals cops take him out quick, all good, an upstanding growing member of the community can have cops patrol his street at night to help with safety etc. Tolerance makes both sides play nice and respectful.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Legalisation is a nightmare. Goodbye good dope. Seen any quality tobacco around in your lifetime eh?... Decrim also, screw that. TOLERANCE, like the Dutch, weed is totally illegal there, possession sale the works. It is TOLERATED though. Purchasing is illegal even for a shop, but it is TOLERATED as long as supply is local and no other dodgy shit gets mixed in. So you get some douche coming and walking all over the locals cops take him out quick, all good, an upstanding growing member of the community can have cops patrol his street at night to help with safety etc. Tolerance makes both sides play nice and respectful.


That wouldn't work here in the sates. Cops have been programmed to not tolerate any amount. "War on drugs" and all that. Marijuana makes a lot of law reinforcement/criminal justice system people rich.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Every couple days they complain about the same thing. Even though they have been shown it is only 100 at the two top seedbanks.
> 
> Cry me a river. 100 for a pack is not alot. You can't hold shipping against the breeder.


How many packs of GGG have you purchased? Just curious


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some great smells coming off the Aloha Grape Stomper girls. Very fruity already.
> 
> #1 is smelling rubbery fruit and #2 is GRAAAAAAAPE!!!!


rubbery like a pencil eraser? or different rubbery? out of all the stompers i grew, seems most had a pencil eraser type of stemrub.... even the sour grapes i got going. bright moments was a huge letdown. but im def digging the grateful grape! awesome grape soda/white grape juice smells and flavors.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cops have been programmed


----------



## Beemo (May 7, 2015)

the price is irrelevant to some or most people.
all beans are monetary value.
i would pay 200 for arc 43xfo..but thats what i think its worth... 
i remember scv auctioned ggg cherry puff on there gram for 400... thats too much for me. but not to the person who got it.
suddenly doggie nuts doesnt look so bad..


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How many packs of GGG have you purchased? Just curious


I have not purchased any GGG I have purchased 5 packs of bodhi tho. Also a couple Delicious Seeds.

If I was to buy GGG I could go local for 120 a pack or buy online for 100. 

A nice guy from another forum traded me some grapestomper bx and the rest is history.


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have not purchased any GGG I have purchased 5 packs of bodhi tho. Also a couple Delicious Seeds.
> 
> If I was to buy GGG I could go local for 120 a pack or buy online for 100.
> 
> A nice guy from another forum traded me some grapestomper bx and the rest is history.


Sounds like you don't have enough knowledge yourself about GGG to be telling others 100$ + a pack is worth it. If someone told me that CC was worth the price I would laugh them out of the forum. I also don't have enough experience with GGG because I saw the disaster someone else was dealing with I chose not to take my chances.


----------



## 2easy (May 7, 2015)

i have bought loads and never been dissapointed by ggg. always been worth the money


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

2easy said:


> i have bought loads and never been dissapointed by ggg. always been worth the money


How many packs to find a keeper? Just wondering, I am watching these guys on IG and I like some of their OG structured plants. Little golf balls covered in trichomes. I always happen to buy a set of seeds and then GGG drops at one of the banks I frequent.


----------



## 2easy (May 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> How many packs to find a keeper? Just wondering, I am watching these guys on IG and I like some of their OG structured plants. Little golf balls covered in trichomes. I always happen to buy a set of seeds and then GGG drops at one of the banks I frequent.


probably depends on the strain you choose and your standards, gonna be different for each person but for me i always found something worth keeping, sometimes they would all be great and hard to choose. in the end though after running a lot of them multiple times and having to cull some to make space for new stuff i think i narrowed it down to 2 keepers that i just could not part with ever from maybe 6 or 7 packs.

for me it was daybreaker and sugartown express.

edit actually it should have been 3 but i stupidly didnt keep a cut of my sunmaiden


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

2easy said:


> probably depends on the strain you choose and your standards, gonna be different for each person but for me i always found something worth keeping, sometimes they would all be great and hard to choose. in the end though after running a lot of them multiple times and having to cull some to make space for new stuff i think i narrowed it down to 2 keepers that i just could not part with ever from maybe 6 or 7 packs.
> 
> for me it was daybreaker and sugartown express.


Thanks brotha, I have been seeing a lot of excitement about that day breaker. I wish I could get some smoke off of these strains, unfortunately up on the mountain there isn't much variety. We got a few boutique growers up here like myself but then you have guys that have been growing the same strain for 20 years. Strains from the bay area take longer to get up here than they do to get to Colorado lololol. But I like to keep a variety maybe I will see if there is any way I can obtain some of those daybreakers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2015)

If I had to buy seeds right now I would go bodhi or gage. The frost on them is unreal. I did PLENTY of research on their plants before settling on those breeders.

I haven't had any complaints on my end. I


King Arthur said:


> Sounds like you don't have enough knowledge yourself about GGG to be telling others 100$ + a pack is worth it. If someone told me that CC was worth the price I would laugh them out of the forum. I also don't have enough experience with GGG because I saw the disaster someone else was dealing with I chose not to take my chances.


I just post pictures and smoke reports. People can make their mind up from that.


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

Frosty LAAAAADAYYYY come home with me tonight, frosty lady don't you get in no fight.


----------



## 2easy (May 7, 2015)

lol you think they ta


King Arthur said:


> Thanks brotha, I have been seeing a lot of excitement about that day breaker. I wish I could get some smoke off of these strains, unfortunately up on the mountain there isn't much variety. We got a few boutique growers up here like myself but then you have guys that have been growing the same strain for 20 years. Strains from the bay area take longer to get up here than they do to get to Colorado lololol. But I like to keep a variety maybe I will see if there is any way I can obtain some of those daybreakers.


lol you think they take a long time to get to the mountain, trust me its even harder to get in Australia so i feel your pain.


----------



## 2easy (May 7, 2015)

yeah i also grow plenty of bodhi. just grabbed another 20 of his dream beaver seeds, lost my cut and NEED to get it back in my stable if i can


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 7, 2015)

both times I have run GGG at least one put out 4+oz, thats a keeper in my books.


----------



## Beemo (May 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Sounds like you don't have enough knowledge yourself about GGG to be telling others 100$ + a pack is worth it. If someone told me that CC was worth the price I would laugh them out of the forum. I also don't have enough experience with GGG because I saw the disaster someone else was dealing with I chose not to take my chances.


if i always went by, "i heard it was bad" i would probably have no beans in my collections.
theres always something about the every breeders and banks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That wouldn't work here in the sates. Cops have been programmed to not tolerate any amount. "War on drugs" and all that. Marijuana makes a lot of law reinforcement/criminal justice system people rich.


Cops have to do what the community demands from what i see going down over there brother. Police brutality is a big issue for you guys no? It will not stand for long. Don't worry mate, cops are going to have a lot to keep them busy cleaning homeless people off the street etc and kicking foreigners out, seems to be what global police forces are getting at these days.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

2easy said:


> they both came back at the same time. its likely they are one and the same?


don't think so last time simon was out skunk was there so i don't think it's the same person but anyway it's true skunkmunkie gonna take og back since simon get another job


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> umm they do have worked lines, mendo montage f2, jo bx, mendo breath f2, just the ones i know of..
> im happy with my jo cross with lou. the aspi pheno i kept (sprite) is like lou but better, like king lou bx2
> i've had louie before, and aspi is much better than original lou in my opinion. and king lou just won best indca at cc cup at colorado.


even the last mendo cross are expensive i was looking for mendobreath F2 nd like the exclusive they are expensive


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> But it's not 150 a pack. So what you are complaining about is not real.


yes they are, each exclusive are a min 150$ and 120 for the normal gear ...


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So take your business elsewhere. Other sites are not that much.
> 
> Again. Shipping should not be held against the breeder.
> 
> ...


gratefull puff 120£ =180US and with the delivery you are near 200$ is that clear enough for you or you gonna say i'm dreaming too?????


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> How many packs to find a keeper? Just wondering, I am watching these guys on IG and I like some of their OG structured plants. Little golf balls covered in trichomes. I always happen to buy a set of seeds and then GGG drops at one of the banks I frequent.


i must admit it difficult to not find a keeper per pack male or female , for me there more than pollen chucker , not true bredder like shanti but they have some quality gem in their pack


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Police brutality is a big issue for you guys no?


Imagine that you popped 1000 of your favorite GGG beans, and they all were females. Imagine one of those threw balls at week 5, and you mentioned it on RIU.

Imagine the stache puppets and penny pinchers screaming GGG has a 'big issue' with all their strains tossing hermies.

Idiots, scum, and opportunists screaming untruths is the big issue, most likely. Follow the parallel.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> even the last mendo cross are expensive i was looking for mendobreath F2 nd like the exclusive they are expensive





Amos Otis said:


> Imagine that you popped 1000 of your favorite GGG beans, and they all were females. Imagine one of those threw balls at week 5, and you mentioned it on RIU.
> 
> Imagine the stache puppets and penny pinchers screaming GGG has a 'big issue' with all their strains tossing hermies.
> 
> Idiots, scum, and opportunists screaming untruths is the big issue, most likely. Follow the parallel.


 But I bought ten beans looking for a male and I got 13 and ended up with a nice female. What should I do?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine that you popped 1000 of your favorite GGG beans, and they all were females. Imagine one of those threw balls at week 5, and you mentioned it on RIU.
> 
> Imagine the stache puppets and penny pinchers screaming GGG has a 'big issue' with all their strains tossing hermies.
> 
> Idiots, scum, and opportunists screaming untruths is the big issue, most likely. Follow the parallel.


Whichever way it rolls, my point is over the long term law enforcement can't walk over the community it serves without having itself neatly replaced by a more reasonable one. In my town cops remember that they are also neighbours. When you get down to it I think everybody prefers simple tolerance. No stress for anybody.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> gratefull puff 120£ =180US and with the delivery you are near 200$ is that clear enough for you or you gonna say i'm dreaming too?????


nobodys putting a gun to your head.
everybody always bringing up "true breeder like shanti" LMAO, SMH, all the above.
he pollen chucks the same way like everybody else does
umm, i've heard PLENTY bad stuff about shanti too, i ran choco rain. witch i didnt like. tasted/smoked wierd... i still have sann jack

yeah, supply and demand sucks.
if ggg wasnt selling out all the time, then there prices would be lower.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whichever way it rolls, my point is over the long term law enforcement can't walk over the community it serves without having itself neatly replaced by a more reasonable one. In my town cops remember that they are also neighbours. When you get down to it I think everybody prefers simple tolerance. No stress for anybody.


 I think your right. What if we didn't have police rapists, murders walking around . I don't think so but my wife's car gets hit at school and she does the right thing and makes a report. The pig doesn't care and yells at my wife for not changing her address. Always a mother of three getting shitted on. FUCK THE Police . They deserve being called pigs.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine that you popped 1000 of your favorite GGG beans, and they all were females. Imagine one of those threw balls at week 5, and you mentioned it on RIU.
> 
> Imagine the stache puppets and penny pinchers screaming GGG has a 'big issue' with all their strains tossing hermies.
> 
> Idiots, scum, and opportunists screaming untruths is the big issue, most likely. Follow the parallel.


I get what you're saying. Like, imagine some lazy, idiot, scum saying that he didnt like the taste of a particular breeders strain <cough Herijuana cough> and he blathered on about it every time the strain is mentioned in a thread.

Like that?


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

price is a very tiring subject... it gets brought up every week or every 10 pgs. by the same group.

please take it up with the breeder.
or ask the bank why they charge 3x or more on ggg stuff.
instead of punishing everybody on wasted thread space. 
everybody heard it PLENTY of times.


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

Clarity is a motherfukka......

Testers going in trash cans........filled with a bale or so of sunshine #4

I gots full trust in these GGG beans


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> price is a very tiring subject... it gets brought up every week or every 10 pgs. by the same group.
> 
> please take it up with the breeder.
> or ask the bank why they charge 3x or more on ggg stuff.
> ...


Thank You. It is a basic part of being alive. Stuff comes at different prices from different places. Its just how it is.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I think your right. What if we didn't have police rapists, murders walking around . I don't think so but my wife's car gets hit at school and she does the right thing and makes a report. The pig doesn't care and yells at my wife for not changing her address. Always a mother of three getting shitted on. FUCK THE Police . They deserve being called pigs.


The commissioner for my province was recently arrested for fraud, corruption, the usual bag. Beat that for police ineptitude.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thank You. It is a basic part of being alive. Stuff comes at different prices from different places. Its just how it is.


its like they have an alarm clock to talk about it every week.
or they just like to start ship.

being stressful or negative is not a good way to live.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

https://screen.yahoo.com/debbie-downer-happiest-place-earth-000000872.html


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> yes they are, each exclusive are a min 150$ and 120 for the normal gear ...


Salvation was worth every penny as an exclusive pack: roots in seven days in a ghetto cloner, each pheno was dab strain quality, out of four contenders it took us a year to decide on final keeper. Not crying about the crown spent here.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its like they have an alarm clock to talk about it every week.
> or they just like to start ship.
> 
> being stressful or negative is not a good way to live.


Hypocrisy at its finest you talk about being positive while being negative. Not trying to pick on you but you had yer panties in a twist last night. Just re-read your posts.

Gettin down on a dude for feeling like 200 bones is a little too much for a pack is a little exteme. I come in here to jest at times but also to get real information. The GGG group talks about spreading love but really you guys spread just as much negativity lol.

But then someone comes into the thread and drops some awesome photos of their gals and it gets me interested again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> nobodys putting a gun to your head.
> everybody always bringing up "true breeder like shanti" LMAO, SMH, all the above.
> he pollen chucks the same way like everybody else does
> umm, i've heard PLENTY bad stuff about shanti too, i ran choco rain. witch i didnt like. tasted/smoked wierd... i still have sann jack
> ...


They have been told multiple times where they are sold cheaper.

I wonder if they complain about all the other costs involved with this hobby.

Do they go to the doctor and piss and moan about paying 80-120 bucks for a fifteen minute physical?

Why don't they start a thread about proper pricing of beans so all the breeders can do right by the people. Lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They have been told multiple times where they are sold cheaper.
> 
> I wonder if they complain about all the other costs involved with this hobby.
> 
> ...


Coming from someone who hasn't even purchased GGG beans this statement really means a lot.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

Or have some faith and try one of the Bastards... once you grow 'em out you won't believe how little you paid...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I get what you're saying.


Which is why I included you in the example. 

By the way....I know you work hard, and pennies are scarce. I also know you wouldn't accept me buying you a couple of packs of high dollar beans.

But I'd toss a few bucks into a fundraiser for you.  Anonymously, of course !


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They have been told multiple times where they are sold cheaper.
> 
> I wonder if they complain about all the other costs involved with this hobby.
> 
> ...


If I went to a doctor for a physical and he amputated my arm instead, yeah I'd be pissed.

I don't see what's so hard to understand here Pie. Some people did not feel that the juice was worth the squeeze with GGG. Whether fair or not, people are going to have higher expectations for higher priced gear. If those expectations are not met, folks will be unhappy. When they express their unhappiness and are met by a bunch of testers for said company telling them that it's "fake hate", or whatever, it just compounds the issue. That's why you see pages upon pages of it in this thread.

Have you never had a bad experience with a product, or at a restaraunt, where you felt that you didn't get your moneys worth? Now imagine that restaraunt ridiculing you for speaking your mind. You'd probably be salty.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Which is why I included you in the example.
> 
> By the way....I know you work hard, and pennies are scarce. I also know you wouldn't accept me buying you a couple of packs of high dollar beans.
> 
> But I'd toss a few bucks into a fundraiser for you.  Anonymously, of course !


You're willing to toss me some of the taxpayer dollars that you collect each month? Very generous Amos!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're willing to toss me some of the taxpayer dollars that you collect each month? Very generous Amos!


No...not _those _dollars. Those have to be _accounted _for. Geeesh, don't you know anything about....anything?


----------



## abe supercro (May 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> don't you know anything about....anything?


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> price is a very tiring subject... it gets brought up every week or every 10 pgs. by the same group.
> 
> please take it up with the breeder.
> or ask the bank why they charge 3x or more on ggg stuff.
> ...


who get punished? stating a fact about gage , i've already ask mk4 and he respond truthfully for taking care of is family and friend i can understand but when he sell it at dat price he already have is money in is pocket and that the price he ask the seedbank to be selling them actually bog down and there ggg gear was the lowest price on the market so if you don't like that im complaining about tell me where to find the bean at the same price as bog if you don't know shut your trap i don't grow it for money and i don't have any patient like those who said they don't care about the price because they can still make money after that

by the way i'm speaking of shantibaba from MNS , the guy who created white widow or do you still believe its arjan who breed it ????? i'm done with you


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Or have some faith and try one of the Bastards... once you grow 'em out you won't believe how little you paid...


i've got a pack of the colombian and a pack of the afghan haze becuse it was only 30£ and also i remenber the number of time you said this was some hidden gem


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its like they have an alarm clock to talk about it every week.
> or they just like to start ship.
> 
> being stressful or negative is not a good way to live.


i've only have two time i was having some problem with gage one time with my delivery from bog that had taken more than a month to get to my house and now for the price i've always had good feeling from gage strain they are day you will love your wife but they are day you will want that bitch get the fuck off but you still love her ... so stop with your bullshit negativity and stop sucking dick because it make you feel like somethings


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i've got a pack of the colombian and a pack of the afghan haze becuse it was only 30£ and also i remenber the number of time you said this was some hidden gem


Heavy yields on big dense colas from all my Afghan bastards  I was one happy boy.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> who get punished?


this is still going on? 1/3 of this thread is about price.


madininagyal said:


> so stop with your bullshit negativity and stop sucking dick because it make you feel like somethings


oh man. you feel like a bigger man now, with the name calling??? grow up
im being negative? im trying to change the subject. and you keep bringing it up.

just drop it... please... everybody knows....

if you dont have money for it, dont buy it. 
very plain and simple...
just like in life, buy what you can afford.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Just started a new batch of no till soil to start
1 part peat moss
1part perlite
1/2 vermicompost
1/2 part crustacean compost 
with mycorize and some oat to promote fungi they are under the fisrt layer of dirt now im gonna start my diamond and dust tonight i forgot to buy some aloes yesterday and just got my barley im still waiting my duende and grape puff hope newt week they will be here


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> if you dont have money for it, dont buy it.
> very plain and simple...
> just like in life, buy what you can afford.


There's the poor, and there's the envious poor, which is where you'll usually find the price complaints.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Heavy yields on big dense colas from all my Afghan bastards  I was one happy boy.


got any pics?

i hope i find a keeper in my bastard series amnesia x g13


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I went to a doctor for a physical and he amputated my arm instead, yeah I'd be pissed.
> 
> I don't see what's so hard to understand here Pie. Some people did not feel that the juice was worth the squeeze with GGG. Whether fair or not, people are going to have higher expectations for higher priced gear. If those expectations are not met, folks will be unhappy. When they express their unhappiness and are met by a bunch of testers for said company telling them that it's "fake hate", or whatever, it just compounds the issue. That's why you see pages upon pages of it in this thread.
> 
> Have you never had a bad experience with a product, or at a restaraunt, where you felt that you didn't get your moneys worth? Now imagine that restaraunt ridiculing you for speaking your mind. You'd probably be salty.


We all get your point mate, but it has been repeated sooooooo many times, we all know you only ever tried the one pack also. I mean how much you see me bitching about White Lotus or TahoeOG or Top44 or even fucking Cascadian Frost? So not to be funny but yeah, you can drag it out for pages and pages like you say, and it IS you dragging that issue out over this whole thread already. We heard ya a bazillion times. You had offers to make right, Munkie asked you to mail him and if you did you might have found a better overall experience. So can you get over it already? It is getting really old mate no BS. Yaaaaawn.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Just started a new batch of no till soil to start
> 1 part peat moss
> 1part perlite
> 1/2 vermicompost
> ...


thats a nice base...
no raw nutrients? like kelp, alfalfa, azomite?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> got any pics?
> 
> i hope i find a keeper in my bastard series amnesia x g13


I might have one on Breedbay, unfortunately the Bastards and some other runs like the DB I ONLY had pics on RIU. Then the site changed and I lost all those albums, still haven't run a proper log on here since then I was pretty bummed out about it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> We all get your point mate, but it has been repeated sooooooo many times, we all know you only ever tried the one pack also. I mean how much you see me bitching about White Lotus or TahoeOG or Top44 or even fucking Cascadian Frost? So not to be funny but yeah, you can drag it out for pages and pages like you say, and it IS you dragging that issue out over this whole thread already. We heard ya a bazillion times. You had offers to make right, Munkie asked you to mail him and if you did you might have found a better overall experience. So can you get over it already? It is getting really old mate no BS. Yaaaaawn.


It's not me dragging it out. Others have bitched recently, but I don't think I have. I'm simply explaining why they are bitching, and why I bitched earlier.

And to be honest, you set the tone in this thread around page 3. KGP didn't care for what he found in his GGG packs, and you lost your mind like a pre-teen girl running all around the forum crying. You share as much blame in this as anyone else. If you weren't riding GGG jocks so hard back then you might have been a little more objective.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You had offers to make right, Munkie asked you to mail him and if you did you might have found a better overall experience. So can you get over it already?


LOL

What do _you _think?


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not me dragging it out. Others have bitched recently, but I don't think I have. I'm simply explaining why they are bitching, and why I bitched earlier.
> 
> And to be honest, you set the tone in this thread around page 3. KGP didn't care for what he found in his GGG packs, and you lost your mind like a pre-teen girl running all around the forum crying. You share as much blame in this as anyone else. If you weren't riding GGG jocks so hard back then you might have been a little more objective.


all of this been said before...
do not respond to this... let it go everybody...
its FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> And to be honest, you set the tone in this thread around page 3.


Page 3.

And what page are we on now?


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I went to a doctor for a physical and he amputated my arm instead, yeah I'd be pissed.
> 
> I don't see what's so hard to understand here Pie. Some people did not feel that the juice was worth the squeeze with GGG. Whether fair or not, people are going to have higher expectations for higher priced gear. If those expectations are not met, folks will be unhappy. When they express their unhappiness and are met by a bunch of testers for said company telling them that it's "fake hate", or whatever, it just compounds the issue. That's why you see pages upon pages of it in this thread.
> 
> Have you never had a bad experience with a product, or at a restaraunt, where you felt that you didn't get your moneys worth? Now imagine that restaraunt ridiculing you for speaking your mind. You'd probably be salty.


Or the fact that one of them is a mod who keeps deleting posts  just because I add a meme doesn't mean there isn't content. But since that post was deleted where I stated I would TRY ggg beans. I won't now .

The GGG tester crew decided for me  juice = not worth the squeeze. Keep deleting posts that don't align with your views and you won't see many people here other than ur butt buddies modo.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Page 3.
> 
> And what page are we on now?


How many packs of GGG have you grown Amos?

Zero? But yet, here you are. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> all of this been said before...
> do not respond to this... let it go everybody...
> its FRIDAY!!!


Another GGG weed nerd?

Welcome!


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Disregading customer dissatisfaction isn't a practice that makes one popular.


like i said before, take it up with the breeder/bank
they have emails... 
mk4 is a reasonable person...


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> this is still going on? 1/3 of this thread is about price.
> 
> oh man. you feel like a bigger man now, with the name calling??? grow up
> im being negative? im trying to change the subject. and you keep bringing it up.
> ...


Do hi heart your feeling sempaï???


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

AmosOtis said:


> There's the poor, and there's the envious poor, which is where you'll usually find the price complaints.


Im an envious poor true  ive just move to another country i've just bought an house and i still have some work to do on it


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Sorry did I ask you ? Dickriding is the new sport I see.


Oh right in the pussy  must have hurt sempaï


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

nads damaged said:


> If you don't like the Gage you just can't afford it bros. Me n my brahs be blastin hella tane and shit and we get so much money bro it doesn't even matter like oh my god 150 bucks i piss that bro pop one pack of the gage and you get life keepers bro i shit you not if u can't afford da bomb seedz then stick with barneys poor bros. lmfao.


yeah like you said YOU GOT SO MUCH MONEY FROM IT!!! Not my case bruh


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Do hi heart your feeling sempaï???


LOL
um NO,, just shows your immaturity. 
anybody can talk ship on the net, internet tuff guy...


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Sorry did I ask you ? Dickriding is the new sport I see.


do you see breeders or banks in here?
who are you crying too??? its just the same ole people here everyday. 
were just tired of it...

yeah im dickriding, because im not agreeing with you..


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LOL
> um NO,, just shows your immaturity.
> anybody can talk ship on the net, internet tuff guy...


yeah i know that but a bet when you're in real life you just shit in your pants


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> do you see breeders or banks in here?
> who are you crying too??? its just the same ole people here everyday.
> were just tired of it...
> 
> yeah im dickriding, because im not agreeing with you..


You GGG folks aren't so bright, it isn't that you disagree it is that your group claims that GGG does no wrong. Anytime someone proves them otherwise they get the post deleted or just shit on the person.

I am here for truth and justice, you can ride the dick of justice all night.

You see, I supported elemental seeds in thebeginning because they had a cut of one of the best smokes I have ever smoked. I thought it would produce fire but their quality control wasn't there. They never tested their beans and a lot of people got males from (fems)

I don't defend them in the slightest because I am here for the consumer, not for the company. Seems a lot different when it comes to you GGG dudes.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

nads damaged said:


> all these bros that be complaining probly never even popped the gage cause bro i popped 1 of the gage and bro its the bombest hella stick dank fire broi dont even get the couch locks cuz the gage makes me wanna be creative and shit and like play paintball and shit. these bros that are crying should stop crying because theyre crying so much like girls bro.


grape stomper og and bright moment since why i'm not complaining about the gen but about the price


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The difference between me and you is I weigh probably 100-200 lbs less than you and would still scissor kick you in the head. Ask my friends, unless I am completely joking with you I will do what I say I will do.


im laughing soooo hard right now....
OMG everybody watchout,,, bruce lee in here
your just diggin yourself a bigger whole.
someone with martial arts experience don't go looking for trouble


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im laughing soooo hard right now....
> OMG everybody watchout,,, bruce lee in here
> your just diggin yourself a bigger whole.
> someone with martial arts experience don't go looking for trouble


I have none, its called the drunken monkey kick. Almost got him when I jumped off the monkey bars.

Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades though. Instead I woke up with a real nice drunken headache. If you take everything in life so seriously you might as well bend over now and lube up.


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You GGG folks aren't so bright, it isn't that you disagree it is that your group claims that GGG does no wrong. Anytime someone proves them otherwise they get the post deleted or just shit on the person.
> 
> I am here for truth and justice, you can ride the dick of justice all night.


theres just no reasoning with these people...
i've seen plenty of times where ggg and m4k has replaced pks, giving away free pks, etc..


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You GGG folks aren't so bright, it isn't that you disagree it is that your group claims that GGG does no wrong. Anytime someone proves them otherwise they get the post deleted or just shit on the person.
> 
> I am here for truth and justice, you can ride the dick of justice all night.
> 
> ...


the things is i've only bought what genuity ,skunkmunkie an mad hamish i've grown because they report where correct because they was corresponding to what my pals and me have grown so i know i can trust them but sometimes there a lot of dickrider boy that would make you out for buying ggg seed because they have a big mouth but trust me they have gem i can't deny it that's why i complaining for the price lol


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

nads damaged said:


> for sure bro like i have hellas MMA training and my hands are pretty much deadly lethal weapons but i dont go lookin for fights bro i just puff on the gage and it helps me stay calm bro plus it helps with my workouts brah like the only time i had to put this guy in a geateen cuz he was trying to rob a old lady bro i aint down with that bro


what your fighting style ? i've started mma this year after year of ji jitsu , i'm tring to integrate systema in my fighting style to be able to defend and conter attack fast and instintively


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I went to a doctor for a physical and he amputated my arm instead, yeah I'd be pissed.


A doctors visit. JUST A PHYSICAL hi how are you, feeling ok lately? Lets get your weight and prescribe you some pain killers for your back.

89 dollars for me. If I had insurance it would be 120.

This is not a place to quibble on prices. This is a place to talk about taste smells and show pictures or ask questions about strains.

I see the complaint about price every other day from the same 2-3 people. 

Complaints here will not change anything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i've only have two time i was having some problem with gage one time with my delivery from bog that had taken more than a month to get to my house and now for the price i've always had good feeling from gage strain they are day you will love your wife but they are day you will want that bitch get the fuck off but you still love her ... so stop with your bullshit negativity and stop sucking dick because it make you feel like somethings


See we are trying to remain positive but then you guys keep draggin


King Arthur said:


> Amos is anywhere I go, until I call him out then he deletes all his posts and runs to the cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not customer service. This is a thread for grow reports and questions on those grow reports. 

Do you think we can all just text m4k or something? Are you wanting us to do the legwork to make you happy?

Like get off your ass and do it yourself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> do you see breeders or banks in here?
> who are you crying too??? its just the same ole people here everyday.
> were just tired of it...
> 
> yeah im dickriding, because im not agreeing with you..


Right? Why do they think we wanna hear it over and over...and over. 

They don't want a solution. They want to fight. They want to pick a fight with a grower instead of the breeder.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right? Why do they think we wanna hear it over and over...and over.
> 
> They don't want a solution. They want to fight. They want to pick a fight with a grower instead of the breeder.


you search for it with those kind of post i've only pointed a fact but does that hurt your feelings like that?? even me i've bought more pack than you and you admit to get bodhi because is less expensive.... if somebody don't do what your world want it's searching for a fight? so if you not the breeder why enter the fight for him???


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> you search for it with those kind of post i've only pointed a fact but does that hurt your feelings like that?? even me i've bought more pack than you and you admit to get bodhi because is less expensive.... if somebody don't do what your world want it's searching for a fight? so if you not the breeder why enter the fight for him???


were tired of seeing this ship..
once is enough...
i guarantee you dont have more than me... so what.... 
start your own thread about ggg f-me. i promise i wont go there...


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Gonna put 8 diamond and dust in water i want 2 beautiful female and the best male will be kept for a stock of seed special outdoor


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> you search for it with those kind of post i've only pointed a fact but does that hurt your feelings like that?? even me i've bought more pack than you and you admit to get bodhi because is less expensive.... if somebody don't do what your world want it's searching for a fight? so if you not the breeder why enter the fight for him???


I did not buy bodhi because of price. I liked the pictures of the buds his seeds produced.

I only disliked two of the GGG plants that I have grown. They were thin buds. But they were also twice as potent as the chunkier girls.


----------



## VirtualHerd (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> A doctors visit. JUST A PHYSICAL hi how are you, feeling ok lately? Lets get your weight and prescribe you some pain killers for your back.
> 
> 89 dollars for me. If I had insurance it would be 120.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree

Prices matter and this is an excellent place to discuss prices.

Maybe it will save someone from spending hard earned cash on mediocre over-hyped gear. I won't be buying any and obviously there are others here that feel the same way. 

Limited edition shirts?? No thanks, not into marketing or pretty pictures. Far better option out there for me. 

You like GGG good for you. Some people don't and that is OK


----------



## Yodaweed (May 8, 2015)

For a bunch of stoners you guys get really mad.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

Lol. Yoda you start this mess and end it with for s bunch of stones you get mad. I like your style.


Yodaweed said:


> For a bunch of stoners you guys get really mad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Lol. Yoda you start this mess and end it with for s bunch of stones you get mad. I like your style.


I have to wonder if people get so high they forget how often they have said something or if they said anything at all.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don'
> 
> 
> I have to wonder if people get so high they forget how often they have said something or if they said anything at all.


 I get dementia when I smoke sometimes too!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

lol, another day in the gage thread, this shit's hilarious. So heated. The complaint is legitimate imo, the hostility is hilarious ,used to bug me but it's gone on so long it's like a running joke now.

Now I'll jump in  if the seeds were cheaper it would result in more people buying the gear which is good for gage. If gage takes other issues and tries to remedy them then why wouldn't they address a common complaint of pricing? I don't think it's a matter of people not being able to afford gage gear I think it's that there are so many breeders out there that you can grab 3 packs from someone else sometimes for what gage charges for one pack. Priced competitively I think a lot of folks would choose gage, pretty sure that's why folks are complaining about price in the first place  

They got a lot of stuff I would be interested in at $80-90 a pack. Hempdepot isn't "too" bad at 106 CAD a pack. If you American's get a hold of him maybe you can get him to adjust the price to meet the current exchange rate which I think would put packs under 100 a piece. At Choice/ Tude it's 125 CAD plus shipping/Guarantee, too much I agree. As of right now a $100 Canadian Dollar pack of seeds is $83 American, that's if he'll adjust the price he's got it listed at the same price USD/CAD.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

My problem with gage is not their prices but their lack of supply on their strains. I guess you got to jump on them right away.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My problem with gage is not their prices but their lack of supply on their strains. I guess you got to jump on them right away.


lol yup, i was up mad early to get my GSOG's like 2 am I think


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Lol. Yoda you start this mess and end it with for s bunch of stones you get mad. I like your style.


Haha! I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> oh yeah i want to see your ggg krew at clio don't worry they won't be of any help but if you feel safe with them that 's fine by me


You're from Michigan madin?? For some reason I thought you lived in like Israel or something?

I must have been high.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Lol. Yoda you start this mess and end it with for s bunch of stones you get mad. I like your style.


RELEASE THE KRAKKEN!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol, another day in the gage thread, this shit's hilarious. So heated. The complaint is legitimate imo, the hostility is hilarious ,used to bug me but it's gone on so long it's like a running joke now.
> 
> Now I'll jump in  if the seeds were cheaper it would result in more people buying the gear which is good for gage. If gage takes other issues and tries to remedy them then why wouldn't they address a common complaint of pricing? I don't think it's a matter of people not being able to afford gage gear I think it's that there are so many breeders out there that you can grab 3 packs from someone else sometimes for what gage charges for one pack. Priced competitively I think a lot of folks would choose gage, pretty sure that's why folks are complaining about price in the first place
> 
> They got a lot of stuff I would be interested in at $80-90 a pack. Hempdepot isn't "too" bad at 106 CAD a pack. If you American's get a hold of him maybe you can get him to adjust the price to meet the current exchange rate which I think would put packs under 100 a piece. At Choice/ Tude it's 125 CAD plus shipping/Guarantee, too much I agree. As of right now a $100 Canadian Dollar pack of seeds is $83 American, that's if he'll adjust the price he's got it listed at the same price USD/CAD.


It's just that the topic has been talked to death.

If they think the prices should be lower they should contact the breeder. End of story.

Yet they come here to complain. 

How long should I let someone bitch in my ear about something I have no control over? How long till I tell them to take their complaints elsewhere?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

Does anyone know how large of a breeding operation GGG even has?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's just that the topic has been talked to death.
> 
> If they think the prices should be lower they should contact the breeder. End of story.
> 
> ...


It's the point of the forum  I know shit gets old and talked to death, I bitched about all this bitching and complaining about 3 weeks ago lol, even got in an argument with hamish and muted him for like 2 days lol. 

People are probably going to complain about the price until GGG does something though, whether they feel they should or not it's up to them, but they aren't price competitively especially with up and comers selling gear for $50 a pack and giving out free packs to folks interested in their gear.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> RELEASE THE KRAKKEN!









great pick up line.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's the point of the forum  I know shit gets old and talked to death, I bitched about all this bitching and complaining about 3 weeks ago lol, even got in an argument with hamish and muted him for like 2 days lol.
> 
> People are probably going to complain about the price until GGG does something though, whether they feel they should or not it's up to them, but they aren't price competitively especially with up and comers selling gear for $50 a pack and giving out free packs to folks interested in their gear.


she don't understand that even if people love ggg gear they will complaint about the price if it rise but not everybody can understand that like you can see with the dickrider, like when i complaint about the hermie from about greenpoint seed monster cookie but you didn't deny it you accepted that fact because you don't have a double face and are a true tester


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> great pick up line.


great drink we make spiced rum for year in my country and this one got no shame to have , i don't put rum in freezer but this one in an exception because is so tasty


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

I guess I am just tired of round about and name calling.

I get caught up in the drama sometimes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol, another day in the gage thread, this shit's hilarious. So heated. The complaint is legitimate imo, the hostility is hilarious ,used to bug me but it's gone on so long it's like a running joke now.
> 
> Now I'll jump in  if the seeds were cheaper it would result in more people buying the gear which is good for gage. If gage takes other issues and tries to remedy them then why wouldn't they address a common complaint of pricing? I don't think it's a matter of people not being able to afford gage gear I think it's that there are so many breeders out there that you can grab 3 packs from someone else sometimes for what gage charges for one pack. Priced competitively I think a lot of folks would choose gage, pretty sure that's why folks are complaining about price in the first place
> 
> They got a lot of stuff I would be interested in at $80-90 a pack. Hempdepot isn't "too" bad at 106 CAD a pack. If you American's get a hold of him maybe you can get him to adjust the price to meet the current exchange rate which I think would put packs under 100 a piece. At Choice/ Tude it's 125 CAD plus shipping/Guarantee, too much I agree. As of right now a $100 Canadian Dollar pack of seeds is $83 American, that's if he'll adjust the price he's got it listed at the same price USD/CAD.


Exactly!




Flaming Pie said:


> How long should I let someone bitch in my ear about something I have no control over? How long till I tell them to take their complaints elsewhere?


Nobody is complaing about you, or to you. Don't take it personally.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're from Michigan madin?? For some reason I thought you lived in like Israel or something?
> 
> I must have been high.


loooooool are you kidding me?? no i'm in canada near the frontier i'm going to clio because is the closest from where i am


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I guess I am just tired of round about and name calling.
> 
> I get caught up in the drama sometimes.


i hear you, I'd much rather see a bunch of beauty plant shots then bickering, but Stow is right it's how this thread started so it's not surprising it continues.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

I got a gem a couple years ago from a from free Cali connect mix pack.i would have paid ten thousand dollars for her but I lost her cuz I left my fuckingggggggggggggggggggggg humidity dome off. F$**%&@


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> loooooool are you kidding me?? no i'm in canada near the frontier i'm going to clio because is the closest from where i am


No shit. Not sure where I got the Israel thing from then?? lol

Anyway, cool that you're coming down! Just a heads up.... if you don't have a medical marijuana card you can't be in any of the medicating/smoking areas. The other area is kinda lame from what I hear. The Denver cup is better in that regard as you can medicate anywhere.

If you do make it down let me know and we can meet up for a spliff.....


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I got a gem a couple years ago from a from free Cali connect mix pack.i would have paid ten thousand dollars for her but I lost her cuz I left my fuckingggggggggggggggggggggg humidity dome off. F$**%&@


that sucks man, I've got to build a new aero cloner I really don't like humidity domes, as someone said the other day issues arise when you take em off 

sorry for your loss.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

thnks to the delator that ask sunni to come see my post


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit. Not sure where I got the Israel thing from then?? lol
> 
> Anyway, cool that you're coming down! Just a heads up.... if you don't have a medical marijuana card you can't be in any of the medicating/smoking areas. The other area is kinda lame from what I hear. The Denver cup is better in that regard as you can medicate anywhere.
> 
> If you do make it down let me know and we can meet up for a spliff.....


spannabis like that two beside the old ht cup in amsterdam i haven't gone to a cup where i can smoke freely i go to cup to get more strain for the same amount of money like 2 pack of sour grape from brett scott only at 120$ wich is great for me and i can meet people i've tchek on internet to share some smoke and cuts after the cup it's not a problem for me to find a discret spot to smoke and share a blunt not that i 've already go there but all the other i've done that i can stay all day without smoking it's just at night or when im' very angry (like 1hour before but when you see what the man worth it's nothing to worry about ) im not bad just impulsive and like i said i love fighting we should smoke one at the cup you will be sure to see me if beemo assume is word


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

seems like they were true when thay said some people on this thread are good friens of sunny get blamed but not the others


----------



## natro.hydro (May 8, 2015)

Wow that was a whirlwind for a couple pages.

Let me summarize.
Critics of ggg: potential dank, but expensive given it is only POTENTIAL. 

Testers of ggg: we are not ggg, take it up with them or dont buy.

Both stances are reasonable but it gets muddied and personal when people feel their abilities being called into question because they didnt experience satisfaction with their purchase and are expressing that view. I can easily understand the frustration with that. Its like telling a chick her cooch dont work because she didnt get off lol, she might not be easy to please but its both of yalls faults!
So to conclude ggg testers just gotta take the good with the bad, and I guess report the irreleveant to help this thread stay on track. While ggg custokers need to maintain reasonble expectations fora pack of seeds. Buying seeds is like gambling, and like my momma says "theirs a reason its called gambling and not winning, or everyone would do it". So you wanna better chance of winning either buy the clone you desire or get more seeds.

Whew, now where them plant pics at, any updates on those duende f2s @genuity ?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I
> 
> until GGG does something though, whether they feel they should or not it's up to them


*Exactly !*_
Does anyone actually walk into La Maison and tell the waiter what he should charge for prime rib? Then sit there likie a dolt until he gets his way?

Or.....to the more budget conscious, do you annoy paying customers by hanging out complaining about the price of chicken nuggets?

But you're going to tell a seller of a product what *you *think it's worth, and call them money grubbers when they don't make it cheaper. What's next? Will st0w's Knights who say Neigh riot and loot the dispensaries for fair pricing to the poor?_


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> A doctors visit. JUST A PHYSICAL hi how are you, feeling ok lately? Lets get your weight and prescribe you some pain killers for your back.
> 
> 89 dollars for me. If I had insurance it would be 120.
> 
> ...


Since when do you define what this thread is about? Open forum bro, your power is about as strong as my penis when flacid.

I am going to grow out the whole bastard line in your name!


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Wow that was a whirlwind for a couple pages.
> 
> Let me summarize.
> Critics of ggg: potential dank, but expensive given it is only POTENTIAL.
> ...


Leave it to the voice of reason to end all the treason


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> do you see breeders or banks in here?
> who are you crying too??? its just the same ole people here everyday.
> were just tired of it...
> 
> yeah im dickriding, because im not agreeing with you..


Easy mr positivity. A forum is a place to discuss topics. Good and bad. Though much is redundant, so are your super positive replies.

I blow money like a bank teller. If I get what I pay for, I'm happy regardless of price. 

Many are happy, some are not. 

If you have an opinion then speak up. If not, your broken record posts are just as annoying as the ones you constantly bitch about.

Be the solution, not the problem.

Whether it's the fans or the foes this thread is full of shit, and yes, I guess I'm dropping a turd into the pile as well.

Happy Friday!


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Easy mr positivity. A forum is a place to discuss topics. Good and bad. Though much is redundant, so are your super positive replies.
> 
> I blow money like a bank teller. If I get what I pay for, I'm happy regardless of price.
> 
> ...










AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!!!! Well said KGDP.


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha.....lololololololo

Shits crayons....

I just paid $205 for a pair if J's.....well $410...had to have 2 pair.

I never seen so much crying over some seeds..

This is one of the hottest threads on the net,thanks to you bunches of folks.
Help keep RIU and GGG at the top of the charts.

Pics of duende f2 coming soon.

It's the weekend,why are you guys making us MODS work?


----------



## natro.hydro (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahahahahaha.....lololololololo
> 
> Shits crayons....
> 
> ...


Dog, I bought some js (prime flight $150)3 months ago and they got squeaks in the heel in like a month, I was madder than hell. Lesson? The 150 dollar js are no better than the older style 80 dollar ones, they are just newer. But I still will buy jordans because dammit if they aren't the most comfortable shoe.
And looking forward to your shots of the f2s


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Since when do you define what this thread is about? Open forum bro, your power is about as strong as my penis when flacid.
> 
> I am going to grow out the whole bastard line in your name!


Haven't you heard, bro?

This is my thread.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

I'll take lots of pictures soon. They really got fat after last watering.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haven't you heard, bro?
> 
> This is my thread.


Nah bro, ain't heard that. How's it hanging?


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahahahahaha.....lololololololo
> 
> Shits crayons....
> 
> ...


I'm not lucky enough to get my Jordan's from the store. I buy the retro on eBay for 3-4 hundred a pop. Call me old school.

Just remember, all publicity isn't good publicity.

I don't shit crayons, only smoke them. The 64 flavors have me high as a kite. I don't have time for the 12 packs. My tastes are much more complex.

I read most of these threads. This has to be the most dis functional of all. I don't know if that's something to be proud of?

Anyway, I'm not here to ad to the dis function. Only recommend a tip.

If all of you who get so upset over people complaining, the best way to stop it is to simply ignore. Replying adds fuel to the fire and makes you all no better than the ones who drag it down.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahahahahaha.....lololololololo
> 
> Shits crayons....
> 
> ...


I think after the standing ovation was the period you had to turn this thread around. Instead let the shit slinging proceed!!! woooot, time to call up the boys and tell em to get online!

Be honest gen, you guys get as much enjoyment out of it as the rest. Otherwise you wouldn't continue to instigate.


----------



## 2easy (May 8, 2015)

well the gage forums are back up and looks like this forum has turned back into a shit storm so im out.

i tested for gage, i am no longer a tester. i have bought gage strains and always been happy. i will continue to buy gage strains. i will continue to share my results over at the gage forums but this place is not for me. 

i have always tried to be reasonable and not biased but its the same people with the same bullspit over and over so im out.
RIU is a shithole


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I think after the standing ovation was the period you had to turn this thread around. Instead let the shit slinging proceed!!! woooot, time to call up the boys and tell em to get online!
> 
> Be honest gen, you guys get as much enjoyment out of it as the rest. Otherwise you wouldn't continue to instigate.


I do not sit around and read every post,befor I post...

They was like 1 min apart..

The same people get all "butt"hurt....when they get called out,but I should just sit back and bite my tongue.....not gonna happen.

If you come in this thread,any thread..and post nothing but shit starting replys....then expect to be hushed....it's in the rules.

Do you know what instigating is?


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

2easy said:


> well the gage forums are back up and looks like this forum has turned back into a shit storm so im out.
> 
> i tested for gage, i am no longer a tester. i have bought gage strains and always been happy. i will continue to buy gage strains. i will continue to share my results over at the gage forums but this place is not for me.
> 
> ...


I know I can be part of the problem. Im willing to admit it.

There are a handful of people who post, tens of thousands who read.

I'm not pointing fingers and I try not to reply when I get trolled but just in case people didn't get it. I got trolled by the fricken mod!! 



genuity said:


> Hahahahahahaha.....lololololololo
> 
> Shits crayons....
> 
> It's the weekend,why are you guys making us MODS work?


 The shits crayons was in reference to me. I didn't know mods work at trolling members of the forums. Sorry buddy.

I always thought mods to be level headed people who moderate, keep peace and inforce rules.

I'm out of here. Got shit to do! Peace!


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I do not sit around and read every post,befor I post...
> 
> They was like 1 min apart..
> 
> ...


 hahahaha, don't worry gen I don't take anything personal. I know you have to do your job. Just like any police officer you choose to harass those with opposing views while disregarding the poo flingers on the other side of the fence. Don't worry if I knew you would be so mad about it I wouldn't have posted in your thread.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

2easy said:


> well the gage forums are back up and looks like this forum has turned back into a shit storm so im out.
> 
> i tested for gage, i am no longer a tester. i have bought gage strains and always been happy. i will continue to buy gage strains. i will continue to share my results over at the gage forums but this place is not for me.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you ove at the GGG Forums easy!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm not lucky enough to get my Jordan's from the store. I buy the retro on eBay for 3-4 hundred a pop. Call me old school.
> 
> Just remember, all publicity isn't good publicity.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% bro

Oh and I buy my J's from official online stores. I haven't bought a pair of J's from the store in about 4 years. I'm not getting shot over a pair of shoes plus I get mines before they come out so l have them before they hit the store. If you gonna pay that price that what you should do


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> I know I can be part of the problem. Im willing to admit it.
> 
> There are a handful of people who post, tens of thousands who read.
> 
> ...


Actually I wrote "shits cray"

My iPad did the spell check....

Do you really think,I think of you that much?

So how am I trolling you @kgp ?

I don't even talk to you,unless you quote me.


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> hahahaha, don't worry gen I don't take anything personal. I know you have to do your job. Just like any police officer you choose to harass those with opposing views while disregarding the poo flingers on the other side of the fence. Don't worry if I knew you would be so mad about it I wouldn't have posted in your thread.


And the worst part about it... He doesn't get it. He doesn't even understand that he is as guilty as any. So sad.

I don't have anything against him, nothing at all. 

Ok, I'm really out of here now. Lol


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> hahahaha, don't worry gen I don't take anything personal. I know you have to do your job. Just like any police officer you choose to harass those with opposing views while disregarding the poo flingers on the other side of the fence. Don't worry if I knew you would be so mad about it I wouldn't have posted in your thread.


Still trying to get your post count up....trophy hunter.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still trying to get your post count up....trophy hunter.


Still no self control? If I was a trophy hunter I would have kept the original name I used when signing up in 2009. 

It has nothing to do with post count and everything to do with the truth. I said it like it is, you turn a blind eye to your fellow believers and cast away those who are not within your beliefs. Trust me I have been around these forums for 6 years now, I have had plenty of experience with your wishy washy version of justice.


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Actually I wrote "shits cray"
> 
> My iPad did the spell check....
> 
> ...


if that's what you wrote, then I apologize. I thought you were still stuck on some old shit. And I sure would hope you don't think about me much. I thought it was pretty creepy but if your spell check did it then cool. I can cross you off the list of people I need to file ppo's on. Ha ha ha

Then, to answer your last questions, disregard please. You were not trolling Me. I hope.


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Still no self control? If I was a trophy hunter I would have kept the original name I used when signing up in 2009.
> 
> It has nothing to do with post count and everything to do with the truth. I said it like it is, you turn a blind eye to your fellow believers and cast away those who are not within your beliefs. Trust me I have been around these forums for 6 years now, I have had plenty of experience with your wishy washy version of justice.


I can gar-ran-Fukien-tee...that we have never had a run in,on this,or any other forum..
You sir,are a big fake...


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

alrighty lets get back on track folks.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I can gar-ran-Fukien-tee...that we have never had a run in,on this,or any other forum..
> You sir,are a big fake...


Did I say that it was between me and you? Stop being silly dude if you want to take this to conversation then by all means go ahead. You are just getting off the deep end now dude.

Straight up mods trolling members lolol. I got better things to do with my time right now. Pot roast is almost done it is time to get the spread going. Either way, when Sunni asks me to wave the white flag I will.

Peace be with you guys, when I have something other to share than genuitys trolling I will be back.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thats a nice base...
> no raw nutrients? like kelp, alfalfa, azomite?


no this batch is only for starting them they will have sst and foliar spray each week and aat when needed

the batch for transplanting will depend on the amendement i'm able to find but there will be gypsum and balsalt with neem cake and naranja cake and alfalfa and azomite if i find it i follow the method of Team microbe from IC who take it on buildasoil


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Did I say that it was between me and you? Stop being silly dude if you want to take this to conversation then by all means go ahead. You are just getting off the deep end now dude.
> 
> Straight up mods trolling members lolol. I got better things to do with my time right now. Pot roast is almost done it is time to get the spread going.


Ok buddy. Let's respect Sunni here. She's fair. Respect.

Edited to correct gender. Ha ha ha


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Ok buddy. Let's respect Sunni here. He's fair. Respect.


im a she.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> im a she.


You always know I will get back in line when you ask Sunni.   peace be with you guys n gals. I am off to see the wizard!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

My spell check on my phone is super annoying as well.

I will probably never abandon RIU even if it gets to be a shitstorm.

I enjoy when we get along and like posting my pictures where thousands can see.

Plus I can post a problem on the 600 or here and get instant support.

You can't choose your family.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My spell check on my phone is super annoying as well.


i say ducking a lot on my phone


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

even if they don't like complaint god have heard me bog is back with the same price they always had 
https://www.thegreenpool.net/stores/bankofgageuk/


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Cops stole my Nike Flights back in the day paid $250 for 'em, got em back worn and full of holes from a dog or something. Have never spent more then $100 on kicks again. 

Fucking cops. 



sunni said:


> im a she.


wait... what? A gril? not on the interwebs 



Flaming Pie said:


> My spell check on my phone is super annoying as well.
> 
> I will probably never abandon RIU even if it gets to be a shitstorm.
> 
> ...


i enjoy seeing your pictures. 

The beauty plant pics are why this thread is still on my watch list.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

@genuity have you grown blue flame? i was looking at it and thinking it could be good outdoor


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> @genuity have you grown blue flame? i was looking at it and thinking it could be good outdoor


They got to big on me,or I had to many plants going at the time,and did not treat them right.

I think I only got to week 6,and was overwhelmed with the plants.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> They got to big on me,or I had to many plants going at the time,and did not treat them right.
> 
> I think I only got to week 6,and was overwhelmed with the plants.


Any pictures? How big dis they get?


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any pictures? How big dis they get?


where they also fluffy or more on the dense side? i want one that will be less mold prone possible


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any pictures? How big dis they get?


Naw,I ran them at the ranch(undisclosed space station)


They got as big as this one crystal elegance I got going,nasty big,not in a good way.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Agree 100% bro
> 
> Oh and I buy my J's from official online stores. I haven't bought a pair of J's from the store in about 4 years. I'm not getting shot over a pair of shoes plus I get mines before they come out so l have them before they hit the store. If you gonna pay that price that what you should do


I got some wide ass feet lol. I bought one pair of shoes online, they fit alright but the color was supposed to be crimson and shit looked neon pink lol. Still rocked them motherfuckers because they wore great.

Damn, I am baked my whole point of why I dont buy shoes online is I need to make sure they fit right before I buy. My old roommate bought a pair of kobes online one time, they ended up being a hella narrow shoe and he couldnt wear them. Like hyperdunks are a shoe I personally will never be able to wear because my foot is just not shaped like that lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

It is amazing to


genuity said:


> Naw,I ran them at the ranch(undisclosed space station)
> 
> 
> They got as big as this one crystal elegance I got going,nasty big,not in a good way.


Outdoors or indoors? How big is too big?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> i say ducking a lot on my phone


Lmao I do too hahaha


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> im a she.


Damn auto correct...


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2015)

looking at gage green diamond and dust mother and father i feel an urge to take a pack but i wonder if they gonna make a new serie of diamond and dust


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3414210 Who was bitching about prices?
> 
> Did someone want daybreaker?
> 
> ...


lol you're about to get 50 pm's from a bunch of random people lol.


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol you're about to get 50 pm's from a bunch of random people lol.


Well, only one will be the lucky one. Ha ha


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Dog, I bought some js (prime flight $150)3 months ago and they got squeaks in the heel in like a month, I was madder than hell. Lesson? The 150 dollar js are no better than the older style 80 dollar ones, they are just newer. But I still will buy jordans because dammit if they aren't the most comfortable shoe.
> And looking forward to your shots of the f2s


lesson=buy reebok pumps lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> I know I can be part of the problem. Im willing to admit it.
> 
> There are a handful of people who post, tens of thousands who read.
> 
> ...


its spelled enforcing!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Well, only one will be the lucky one. Ha ha


So,,,this is an alternative to the fundraiser I suggested ?


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So,,,this is an alternative to the fundraiser I suggested ?


Hey bud, just don't pm me your real address. I could probably sell it for a couple hundred bucks. Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Hey bud, just don't pm me your real address. I could probably sell it for a couple hundred bucks. Lol


And donate the proceeds to the poor. Same thing, bud.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2015)

so my 1st bright moments was nothing even to post pics of. but i will lol but tonight i got to sample the #2 low yeilder, smells like beasters in a way like the pineapple express had, instead of fruit punch we got grapes here. but shit has extreme frost! like really fucking frosty! smoking it im digging the effects. its got a spiced grapes flavor. pics of her coming as well... #3 is still flowering aND she had the sourest grapes of the 3. so bright moments is brightening up from my last post lol


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3414210 Who was bitching about prices?
> 
> Did someone want daybreaker?
> 
> ...


These are going, going, gone!!!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 8, 2015)

Finally got them


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

What are you talking about???


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> Should we do another give away this evening?


Don't threaten me with a good time! I tried to stay out but you guys are on a roll.


----------



## kgp (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3414258 How about the elusive grape puff?


Huh???


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Prolly missed that one eh?


kgp said:


> View attachment 3414258 Nothing to see here...


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

kgp said:


> View attachment 3414258 Nothing to see here...


My birthday is in August!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

Just a little taste of what is to come tomorrow.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just a little taste of what is to come tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3414252 View attachment 3414254 View attachment 3414257 View attachment 3414261


Those are some healthy leaves there booooooiiiiiii!!!  tips look perfect still.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Those are some healthy leaves there booooooiiiiiii!!!  tips look perfect still.


Thank you!

I try a little something different each grow and I think I found a great watering method. A bit of plain water first and let that soak in. Then use my nute water. I have a suspicion it reduces buildup of nutes.

I am using maxibloom at a little under 1tsp per gallon.

I will be trying it in veg this go round. Edit : the watering method, not bloom. I use maxigrow for veg.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> My birthday is in August!


August 11th is mine. Leo's all day


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> August 11th is mine. Leo's all day


Damn bro, did you watch the game tonight? I'm a sort of Bulls fan, used to live an hour away from Chi-town for most of my life, and this match up reminds me of shit like the bulls vs the suns back in the 90's, I forget which years exactly but vs Barkley and crew. Tonights game was a nail biter and the way the cavs were hitting those damn threes I thought it was going to go the other way. This is going to be an epic series. Cheers bro.

GGG related news, my bro got his grapestomper og and might get a few of munkies cherry puff crosses so I'll score clones of those if he's lucky 'nuff to find some descent keepers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not me dragging it out. Others have bitched recently, but I don't think I have. I'm simply explaining why they are bitching, and why I bitched earlier.
> 
> And to be honest, you set the tone in this thread around page 3. KGP didn't care for what he found in his GGG packs, and you lost your mind like a pre-teen girl running all around the forum crying. You share as much blame in this as anyone else. If you weren't riding GGG jocks so hard back then you might have been a little more objective.


@kgp has a lot to contribute to conversations around here. Only thing you do is deal out insults and explain yourself over and over. Stow. Who cares? EDIT: I created this thread so yeah it is all my fault boohoohoo. And me and kgp kinda get along just fine now, just like me and pretty much everybody else I disagree with for a bit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Another GGG weed nerd?
> 
> Welcome!


Another target for you to pick on? You must love it!


----------



## King Arthur (May 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Another target for you to pick on? You must love it!


What are you doing right now?  Pot calling the kettle black. Only you stink more.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's the point of the forum  I know shit gets old and talked to death, I bitched about all this bitching and complaining about 3 weeks ago lol, even got in an argument with hamish and muted him for like 2 days lol.
> 
> People are probably going to complain about the price until GGG does something though, whether they feel they should or not it's up to them, but they aren't price competitively especially with up and comers selling gear for $50 a pack and giving out free packs to folks interested in their gear.


Agreed any topic is fair game on a public forum. In the end price isn't much to me considering it would have to be all males in order to grow so little of so low quality that buying weed would be cheaper. Even the most expensive bean on the planet is worth it for a keeper, operative word being KEEPER. Also if one doesn't buy a whole shitload all the time a few more expensive oacks are cool. I frankly don't think Gage WANT to make or sell more beans than they do. I don't think they WANT to be super competitive and I like that. I get it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @kgp has a lot to contribute to conversations around here. Only thing you do is deal out insults and explain yourself over and over. Stow. Who cares? EDIT: I created this thread so yeah it is all my fault boohoohoo. And me and kgp kinda get along just fine now, just like me and pretty much everybody else I disagree with for a bit.


So you're playing the Stow's a big meanie card now? lol

Listen Hamish, all of those PM's that you sent another member here calling me a "cunt" and a "pussy", and saying how you were setting me up.... those all got forwarded to me. So you'll have to excuse me for considering you a giant tool box at this point.

Why don't you just put me on ignore like you've done to dozens of other people?

Ps: I get a real kick out of how you and Amos are buds now. Maybe you can teach him how to grow?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 9, 2015)

Can't we ALL just get along....I mean stoned ?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 9, 2015)

I have taken a sip of the Kool-Aid and buying AN for the StarDawgs. After hearing so much about AN being 'over hyped', i am kinda still ify.
thi


skunkwreck said:


> Can't we ALL just get along....I mean stoned ?


DONE


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 9, 2015)

pheno 1. 
a very lifesavers flavor, one pull will be lemon and the another pure sugar, fruity complex?
20% amber trichs when i pulled it down.
colas are small and dense and sticky to the touch
very very mellow, my buddy and i smoked a j on his porch and talked like we were in high school again, ya like MH said, its social.



pheno2
4 thick donkey tails
very very heart racing need to move weed. I havent tried it out at work yet..i am scared.
when i smoke this i see dark wibrant colors, deep purples, deep blues with with a glimmer of shine
this is our nature weed, out walking the dog

like pizza and sex, all weed is useful and good. I would keep a bag of seeds on hand to fill any holes in a grow.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I have taken a sip of the Kool-Aid and buying AN for the StarDawgs. After hearing so much about AN being 'over hyped', i am kinda still ify.
> thi
> 
> DONE


Just stick to their base nutes and you shouldnt do terrible with it. Its not so much an doesnt work, most peoples problem with them, myself included is the hydro dude is gonna try to push their whole line up when you really need like 5 of their products TOPS. 

Thought you were into bokashi now tho, what changed?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So you're playing the Stow's a big meanie card now? lol
> 
> Listen Hamish, all of those PM's that you sent another member here calling me a "cunt" and a "pussy", and saying how you were setting me up.... those all got forwarded to me. So you'll have to excuse me for considering you a giant tool box at this point.
> 
> ...


 Point a - with the amount of times my quotes got edited and posted back in public, excuse me for not taking some message Stache or some other twat sent you seriously lol. Never called you a cunt nor anpussy, but i did straight up say I don't like you. And i did tell TY that I have no problem with Amos, but YOU I do. This I said when he asked me why I dislike Amos. See, I NEVER DID. A nice spirited disagreement yeah but he is awesome. Point b - PLaying of cards is your game and you usually do end up with your tail between your legs. C - I am not putting you on ignore because whether I like you or not you put out useful info very often and that is what counts. Only people I ignore are guys that troll for no reason other than the pleasure and contribute zero of substance. Plus I fucking love trolling you ever since I realised how short your fuse is. Almost killed your neighbour over dog shit lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Can't we ALL just get along....I mean stoned ?


Nah I want to see how long I can troll Stow after actually telling him straight out for like the tenth time how I love trolling him. Its Saturday. I am bored. We can be mates on Monday again lol.... Just mess in about


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeens!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Just stick to their base nutes and you shouldnt do terrible with it. Its not so much an doesnt work, most peoples problem with them, myself included is the hydro dude is gonna try to push their whole line up when you really need like 5 of their products TOPS.
> 
> Thought you were into bokashi now tho, what changed?


bokashi wont take the place of nutes will it, it will take care of some but not all I think.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> pheno 1.
> a very lifesavers flavor, one pull will be lemon and the another pure sugar, fruity complex?
> 20% amber trichs when i pulled it down.
> colas are small and dense and sticky to the touch
> ...


The second pheno sounds like my bag of chips. Damn. Need another pack so I can dig for something similar effect wise.


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Just stick to their base nutes and you shouldnt do terrible with it. Its not so much an doesnt work, most peoples problem with them, myself included is the hydro dude is gonna try to push their whole line up when you really need like 5 of their products TOPS.
> 
> Thought you were into bokashi now tho, what changed?


i always had great succes with an jungle juice 3part, voodoo juice and piranha, big bud and bud candy didn't feel the need of the other products too but i would not be said it's overated but it's perfect for newbie


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Cherry Puff, 49 day finisher, but take too day 56 for medical reasons.....


----------



## Yodaweed (May 9, 2015)

@giggles26 that looks like it could take at least 2 more weeks look how small the bud is and all those white hairs it hasn't ripened yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Puff, 49 day finisher, but take too day 56 for medical reasons.....
> View attachment 3414604


What's the trichs looking like at 7 weeks versus 8 weeks? She looks like she still has some swelling to do. Have you taken her past 8 weeks before? I agree with Yoda that it looks to at least go couple more


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> @giggles26 that looks like it could take at least 2 more weeks look how small the bud is and all those white hairs it hasn't ripened yet.





akhiymjames said:


> What's the trichs looking like at 7 weeks versus 8 weeks? She looks like she still has some swelling to do. Have you taken her past 8 weeks before? I agree with Yoda that it looks to at least go couple more


Guys look what I said, I take her to at least 8 weeks. So if I'm at day 40 and 2 more weeks would be 54 days, I take her to at least 56. I know she's still swelling, those pics don't show size good. Her lowers are already bigger than a golfball.

Trust me I've grown her a few times to know where she's perfect 

edit-Excuse me I'm baked, I forgot to put that it was at day 40, carry on. So yes she needs at least 2 more weeks


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

Lol... unstoning Giggles' posts then, that is a pic of Cherry Puff, taken at day 40. Even though the bud will be ready by 49 days he likes to leave it a little (when it looks ready wait a week)... Gotcha buddy


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah I want to see how long I can troll Stow after actually telling him straight out for like the tenth time how I love trolling him. Its Saturday. I am bored. We can be mates on Monday again lol.... Just mess in about


In before the close.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ps: I get a real kick out of how you and Amos are buds now. Maybe you can teach him how to grow?


I get a kick out of how Amos' historically based replies are _d e l e t e d. 
_
Quotes _can _be troublesome.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2015)

i hate when my posts get deleted, nothing worse when your on the troll lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

The two beans that didn't pop finally popped! It only took them a week versus two days for the rest bhut THEY LIVE!!!

I'm so happy right now!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I get a kick out of how Amos' historically based replies are _d e l e t e d.
> _
> Quotes _can _be troublesome.




Amos, it's the weekend. Wheel your ass outside and get some fresh air. At your age it's not healthy to sit in front of a computer screen all day.

Don't forget to wish your mom a happy Mother's Day tomorrow! I'm sure she's proud of what you've become.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

I am thinking those two were thicker shelled than the others.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am thinking those two were thicker shelled than the others.


That's more than likely,what it was....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am thinking those two were thicker shelled than the others.


Some strains produce some major hard shells. Some have to be scuffed to be able to germinate. I've never had to do it but I will if I have to.


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Puff, 49 day finisher, but take too day 56 for medical reasons.....
> View attachment 3414604


how much cloudy/amber at 49 days?


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2015)

Another week of veg,then into the trash cans they go..


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Some strains produce some major hard shells. Some have to be scuffed to be able to germinate. I've never had to do it but I will if I have to.


I just had to wait on these guys tho. They had already been soaking for a while and I didn't really know if it was a good idea to mess with them.

I did increase ambient temps from 75 to 82. Plus I planted them.

I checked them today by peaking a bit. Then I watered cus the cups were feeling light.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just had to wait on these guys tho. They had already been soaking for a while and I didn't really know if it was a good idea to mess with them.
> 
> I did increase ambient temps from 75 to 82. Plus I planted them.
> 
> I checked them today by peaking a bit. Then I watered cus the cups were feeling light.


That warmer temp I'm sure helped. I'll make sure to try that with beans that give me trouble instead of taking the loss and moving on which most would've done in your case. I know I would have after a few days of nothing after most had popped. You've got some major patience as if they aren't up in a couple days I'm fucking with them to see what's going on lol and after that if they're not up in couple more days I'm done with them. I'll send my ones that don't pop to you so you can make them grow


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Another week of veg,then into the trash cans they go..
> View attachment 3414763
> View attachment 3414764


How many gallonsare you gonna go?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That warmer temp I'm sure helped. I'll make sure to try that with beans that give me trouble instead of taking the loss and moving on which most would've done in your case. I know I would have after a few days of nothing after most had popped. You've got some major patience as if they aren't up in a couple days I'm fucking with them to see what's going on lol and after that if they're not up in couple more days I'm done with them. I'll send my ones that don't pop to you so you can make them grow


I'm not patient tho!!! Lol.

I was reading as much as possible all week on germing tough seeds, proper temps, max humidity(50%), and how long to wait.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many gallonsare you gonna go?


32gal brutes


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> 32gal brutes


You vegging them more after you put them in there or you gonna flower them? Would seem to be a water if you don't veg them more but what do I know lol your always killing it


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You vegging them more after you put them in there or you gonna flower them? Would seem to be a water if you don't veg them more but what do I know lol your always killing it


I'm thinking they will get around 4-5 weeks veg in the cans

I'm thinking it will be 2 raspberry mm x bbp & 2 cheese x bbp

Got a real good feeling about these crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm thinking they will get around 4-5 weeks veg in the cans
> 
> I'm thinking it will be 2 raspberry mm x bbp & 2 cheese x bbp
> 
> Got a real good feeling about these crosses.


Ok I was gonna say wasting all that good soil lol. Is the BBP Blackberry Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok I was gonna say wasting all that good soil lol. Is the BBP Blackberry Pie?


If this strain turns out to be fire, I want them to call it Flaming Pie.


----------



## the gnome (May 9, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Finally got them
> View attachment 3414226


I kno's da feeling ajames


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2015)

whats the make up of rasberry mm?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 25 days

      

#2 is getting hungry so tomorrow she is getting straight nutes while her sister will still be receiving 2 cups of plain water.

Anyone for powdered sugar?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> whats the make up of rasberry mm?


Raspberry bubba and Mendo Montage


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Raspberry bubba and Mendo Montage


Even more reason for the nice long veg.

Them grapes looking good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Even more reason for the nice long veg.
> 
> Them grapes looking good.


Yeah they are super healthy. 

Why you say they need a long veg? Is mendo montage a fast flower? I know bubbas can be. I gotta check my notes....

Cherry Jo #3... omg. Twice as potent as #1. And that was potent. #3 puts that silly stupid stoned grin on my face tho. Makes the sweets sweeter like butter and fruit. All I want to do is eat or guzzle down the hubby. No lie.

Complete relaxation that doesn't put you right to sleep. 2 hits and I am in heaven. Makes my joints last alot longer. 

Smells like extra cherry mixed fruit when I grind her up.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah they are super healthy.
> 
> Why you say they need a long veg? Is mendo montage a fast flower? I know bubbas can be. I gotta check my notes....
> 
> ...


I do not see lots of stretching coming from these,when I ran blanco berry kush,she gave me a few stout plants..

Love the report.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Amos, it's the weekend.


Right you are!

I hope your family doesn't mind another meal off the dollar menu.....your budget being tight and all. Feliz dia de madre, st0w.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Fuck yea finally get my hands on Tora Bora cbd cut. Time for some real meds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> I do not see lots of stretching coming from these,when I ran blanco berry kush,she gave me a few stout plants..
> 
> Love the report.


Is Blanco berry related? To rmxbbp


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2015)

i assume hes gonna do a nice veg due to the bubba. sounds like a good cross. iv been waiting on the blackberry pie hybrid so im eager to see those get ran.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Some strains produce some major hard shells. Some have to be scuffed to be able to germinate. I've never had to do it but I will if I have to.


Joel from norstar genetics told me on Ig when I posted my pic of alcatraz og that they would probably need a scuffing before germ. I might try half without first then try on the last half if no luck. I have never had to do it before either but if I dont have to I dont want to.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is Blanco berry related? To rmxbbp


Blanco Berry Kush has the same Blackberry Pie dad but different moms. White Kush is mom of Blanco Berry Kush. The White Kush mom has Bubba Kush in it so those Rasberry Mendo Montage will have some similar growth as Blanco Berry Kush since they both have Bubba in it


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Blanco Berry Kush has the same Blackberry Pie dad but different moms. White Kush is mom of Blanco Berry Kush. The White Kush mom has Bubba Kush in it so those Rasberry Mendo Montage will have some similar growth as Blanco Berry Kush since they both have Bubba in it


Jeez isn't your head going to burst from all the knowledge you are storing in there?! Massive respect James you are very much on top of your game.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jeez isn't your head going to burst from all the knowledge you are storing in there?! Massive respect James you are very much on top of your game.


 it may bro I'm trying to fill it up to the max lol. Yea I try to know as much info as I can bro especially about strains. If I could I would be doing this as my job hopefully one day I can. Mad respect for you too bro


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> it may bro I'm trying to fill it up to the max lol. Yea I try to know as much info as I can bro especially about strains. If I could I would be doing this as my job hopefully one day I can. Mad respect for you too bro


That is my dream too. Get involved on a deeper level and be able to teach and grow and test for the rest of my life.

Perfect old lady hobby too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 25 days
> 
> View attachment 3414848 View attachment 3414849 View attachment 3414850 View attachment 3414851 View attachment 3414852 View attachment 3414853 View attachment 3414855
> 
> ...


Looking great! Happy Mothers Day


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 25 days
> 
> View attachment 3414848 View attachment 3414849 View attachment 3414850 View attachment 3414851 View attachment 3414852 View attachment 3414853 View attachment 3414855
> 
> ...


my coffe need some sugar please i need 2 spoon 

have you think to try organic with tea?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is my dream too. Get involved on a deeper level and be able to teach and grow and test for the rest of my life.
> 
> Perfect old lady hobby too.


Man that would be heaven for me. To sit back and grow everyday put all my work time and effort into this. Couldn't ask for much more. 

Just dropped 4 Grateful Breaths in water about 5 mins ago. I'll finally have some stuff to contribute to this thread besides just a lil info and talk


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> my coffe need some sugar please i need 2 spoon
> 
> have you think to try organic with tea?


I am very adverse to change unless I completely understand the change. 

I have tried looking into organic mixes and teas and all that. Alot to read up on. Mad hamish suggested I make a lacto spray at one point and all the storing and extracting the right bits for the spray.... just too much to go wrong for clumsy me.

I am happy with my maxi series tho. I don't have the space to mix up large batches and I don't want to be inhaling powders and all that. 

Plus then I have to use distilled water or remember to put my water out to evaporate shit... just too much for a scatterbrained mom. lol

If I were to ever grow outdoors I would definitely go organic.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am very adverse to change unless I completely understand the change.
> 
> I have tried looking into organic mixes and teas and all that. Alot to read up on. Mad hamish suggested I make a lacto spray at one point and all the storing and extracting the right bits for the spray.... just too much to go wrong for clumsy me.
> 
> ...


We will convert you yet muahahahahahaha... all you need to really understand about organics is a very few basic things: a- In nature, Pure Nutrients do not feed plants, micro organisms do. And b- The plant controls soil life as long as you allow it. This boils down to a plant will grow itself perfectly every time if you allow it to  In order for the plant to take control, you simply get structure of substrate and humic material up to par. No Ph buffers nothing. I will throw up some pics and info on my process, I am starting a new soil batch some time soon out of boredom... Been recycling my soil for I think about eight generations now and it keeps just getting better. It is incredibly fluffy yet spongy and light and it smells fantastic yum yum yum


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> We will convert you yet muahahahahahaha... all you need to really understand about organics is a very few basic things: a- In nature, Pure Nutrients do not feed plants, micro organisms do. And b- The plant controls soil life as long as you allow it. This boils down to a plant will grow itself perfectly every time if you allow it to  In order for the plant to take control, you simply get structure of substrate and humic material up to par. No Ph buffers nothing. I will throw up some pics and info on my process, I am starting a new soil batch some time soon out of boredom... Been recycling my soil for I think about eight generations now and it keeps just getting better...


Maybe one day. lol.

I get overwhelmed easily. Anxiety and all that. 

It still is something that takes alot of space to mix properly. That also creates alot of dust. Carpet and a computer downstairs. soooo...


----------



## Yodaweed (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe one day. lol.
> 
> I get overwhelmed easily. Anxiety and all that.
> 
> It still is something that takes alot of space to mix properly. That also creates alot of dust. Carpet and a computer downstairs. soooo...


The end product is worth it, to me there is 2 types of buds, chemical buds and organic buds, huge difference in taste, quality, smoke, even the ash is different.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe one day. lol.
> 
> I get overwhelmed easily. Anxiety and all that.
> 
> It still is something that takes alot of space to mix properly. That also creates alot of dust. Carpet and a computer downstairs. soooo...


Funny thing is you use promix... take two parts pro mix and one part worm castings, mix them up and you have a fine organic mix I will flower anything in with a minimal cooking time too. My base mix is one third perlite, peat, and compost each, with very little in the line of amendments, some gypsum and oyster shell and actually that is it. I make my own compost though, that shit is where all my time and effort goes. Humic material is a biggie...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

Ahhh.... I opened up a discussion I shouldnt of touched... must... not... argue...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Funny thing is you use promix... take two parts pro mix and one part worm castings, mix them up and you have a fine organic mix I will flower anything in with a minimal cooking time too. My base mix is one third perlite, peat, and compost each, with very little in the line of amendments, some gypsum and oyster shell and actually that is it. I make my own compost though, that shit is where all my time and effort goes. Humic material is a biggie...


I found that mixing that much EWC in with my promix made it retain water WAAAAAY too long and take FOREVER to drain. I go light with the EWC now. I fill a 30 gallon tote with promix and put about 2 inches or so of EWC then mix. I like it much better this way. It works out to be 6-8 heaping cups. 

I have much respect for organics. It is what nature intended. 

I also believe with the proper research and dosage, maxi series and ph up can deliver everything the plant needs. Little bit of green cure once a week is a short cut lacto spray (lactobacillus creates a high ph environment and that is what kills the molds and mildews). The EWC is just to help with some trace nutrients that may be lacking and to help the good bacteria fend off the bad bacteria.

My ash is white, my smoke is smooth and tasty. 

If I ever get the chance to smoke with genuity I may change a few things up. 

Any changes I make are going to be gradual and slow. And only if I think they are necessary.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I found that mixing that much EWC in with my promix made it retain water WAAAAAY too long and take FOREVER to drain. I go light with the EWC now. I fill a 30 gallon tote with promix and put about 2 inches or so of EWC then mix. I like it much better this way. It works out to be 6-8 heaping cups.
> 
> I have much respect for organics. It is what nature intended.
> 
> ...


As long as you have a mild interest in it it is great. I in no way believe in the superiority of one method above another either. I personally have played with pretty much every tek and like you say it is all about baby steps. I didn't just do a room full of DWC I first made one small bucket. Same with NFT. Only ebb and flow did I go big from day one lol no choice there really. Big reason for me staying LOS is the amount of time that has freed up going organic. If I had to put blumats in my rig I would literally have almost nothing to do and maybe even get sad because of it. No more pH'ing, mixing nutes, calculations and logs to tweak calculations, and this huge safety buffer hydro didn't give me. Not pushing anybody into it, but it is definitely worth a dabble if ever the urge strikes you. And of course any info you need will be here EDIT: nothing beats the freedom of being off bottles. It is a huge relief


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe one day. lol.
> 
> I get overwhelmed easily. Anxiety and all that.
> 
> It still is something that takes alot of space to mix properly. That also creates alot of dust. Carpet and a computer downstairs. soooo...


I feel the same way as you about organics. On one hand I'm interested in it, on the other I'm overwhelmed by it. It's hard to change your growing method once you get used to what you know works for you.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2015)

I hear the Build a soil site is a great resource and he sells kits and shit which takes some of the guess work out.

If you have any interest I'd look there and a few organic gardening sites, the organic section here is pretty good too. it's where I did my learnin  No fancy books just some nice folks, many that now argue in this thread  Wish Gandalf would come back and drop some pics of what he's been up to.

The tea thread and seeing what people were doing with just some compost in some bubbled water is what really got me into it  Thread was great until it got nuked by the site rework.


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2015)

Aloha GS 56day
"furry" pheno


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

the gnome said:


> Aloha GS 56day
> "furry" phenoView attachment 3415571


Does that one smell like grapes? The girl I had that looked like that was said to. E a grapestomper leaner and was the most potent and most over the top grape candy smell.


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2015)

I was just about to say the samething,she looks just like the one I kept around.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

bright moments #1, smells like grape n beasters. next...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

bright moments#2, has that grapes n beasters smell too. smoking it it tastes like grape bubblegum. hits you in the forehead and makes you smile. pretty good shit.


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does that one smell like grapes? The girl I had that looked like that was said to. E a grapestomper leaner and was the most potent and most over the top grape candy smell.


yup, this is a GS leaner, the GS leaners have that look along with the smell,
lol... over the top describes the grape stompers pretty much to a T


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I hear the Build a soil site is a great resource and he sells kits and shit which takes some of the guess work out.
> 
> If you have any interest I'd look there and a few organic gardening sites, the organic section here is pretty good too. it's where I did my learnin  No fancy books just some nice folks, many that now argue in this thread  Wish Gandalf would come back and drop some pics of what he's been up to.
> 
> The tea thread and seeing what people were doing with just some compost in some bubbled water is what really got me into it  Thread was great until it got nuked by the site rework.


Pretty much the only reason I still hang around on RIU is waiting to see if the God of Ganja @GandalfdaGreen ever shows up again. Same here, the tea thread changed my life. Was an amazing experience.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2015)

1/2 of the stubborn seed is now a seedling above soil.


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

Man ever switching to organics was the best choice I ever made and I'll never go back. I think people tend to over complicate shit when they try to switch.

Peat,perlite,some type of compost and you have a base. You could use that the whole way through and get some EWC,alfalfa,guano and make teas and feed.

I'm like Ham I recycle and it's only getting better with time.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

its hard to give up the bottles....

can you give a thread to start reading?
Search gave me over 300 pages 

lol ya i have no idea.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2015)

THIS THREAD for organics: http://rollitup.org/t/so-who-here-is-growing-in-true-organic-living-soil.583341/ follow the links posted and it turns intona really wild ride, felt like my head was going to explode but I made it lmfao...


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 11, 2015)

I'm taking the organics plunge. In 1 tent to start. What if I could make my buds look even BETTER?

Jesus in da house!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

When i add tea from a bokashi bucket, what is that taking the place off? or is it good all around thru the entire growing/flowering cycle? Is it P and K heavy?



Christian Stoner said:


> Jesus in da house!


more?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 11, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> When i add tea from a bokashi bucket, what is that taking the place off?


YOU!

Compost teas are really just adding microbes. They feed the plant instead of you feeding the plant.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 11, 2015)

Here's a really easy organic tea recipe you can modify

3 Gallons R/O water
3 Cups EWC
1 cup Ancient Forest Humus Compost
3 tablespoons high phosphorus bat guano(I use Indonesian)
3 tablespoons molasses
1 tablespoon Peruvian bird guano
Place all that in a paint screen and bubble 24 hours. Feed to plants.


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

Cherry Puff, her lowers are bigger than golf balls now  She's dense as fuck!

and some Jurple, I know I know it's not GGG but fuck it she's dense too.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 11, 2015)

I have a dispensary in my area that I'll stop by every now and then. They grow all their flowers on site and organically, I'm always impressed with their quality.

Anyway I was checking out their menu and they happened to have Starlet Kush, how's that for a coincedence? I just got a pack in the mail. I cruised down there and snatched up a gram of it to give me a little idea of what I could potentially end up with.


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Puff, her lowers are bigger than golf balls now  She's dense as fuck!
> View attachment 3416196
> and some Jurple, I know I know it's not GGG but fuck it she's dense too.
> View attachment 3416200 View attachment 3416201


Nice bro, if you don't mind a little constructive criticism. They look over fed, especially in the N.

Just a thought, you might get a better end product with a little less feed.

But regardless, nice girls.


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> Nice bro, if you don't mind a little constructive criticism. They look over fed, especially in the N.
> 
> Just a thought, you might get a better end product with a little less feed.
> 
> But regardless, nice girls.


While I do appreciate the criticism they are just right where they need to be. They will be perfect at the end. The burn is smooth and tasteful and the ash is pure white so no issues with the end product. I've tried a different regime and this worked best for me so it's all on autopilot now.

But thanks though bro. You've got some nice girls as well.

edit-Not trying to come across as I know it all. Just this works for me and gives me good results so I keep doing it. I'm all about learning new things and trying new stuff. Just wanted to make sure it didn't sound like I was being snobby.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 11, 2015)

and my old soil would go into the compost pile to be recycled with the scrap from the compost bin? damn that sounds simple and better for everyone, me patients the earth, lol

this golden gage has me wanting to be outside in the rain, just tio feel the sensations of the stinging rain on my skin. vaping it has a higher more cerebral effect but i am clear headed, where in the bowl it seems to become like glue, clogging the works.
iam down to 320F and the flavors are coming out more, a lemon drop sugar flavor with a splash of ..brown....thats all i can think of
it burns smooth, i can take a full lung and let it out slooowwwlllyyyyy..also happy i am sitting down.


----------



## flankenstein (May 12, 2015)

hows everyones GGG coming out? I've got 5 out of 11 mindscape phenos going into depo-ville right about meow.. Any mindscape experience out there? I'll try and post back about my mindscapes, digging a handful of GGG that I'v tried, so far so good they've got the fire!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> and my old soil would go into the compost pile to be recycled with the scrap from the compost bin? damn that sounds simple and better for everyone, me patients the earth, lol
> 
> this golden gage has me wanting to be outside in the rain, just tio feel the sensations of the stinging rain on my skin. vaping it has a higher more cerebral effect but i am clear headed, where in the bowl it seems to become like glue, clogging the works.
> iam down to 320F and the flavors are coming out more, a lemon drop sugar flavor with a splash of ..brown....thats all i can think of
> it burns smooth, i can take a full lung and let it out slooowwwlllyyyyy..also happy i am sitting down.


Your phenos sound sooooo much more like what I was expecting from Golden Gage.... when I read up on Golden Goat, word was it was named after a recycling plant called Golden Goat that used to reek of fermenting cold drink syrup. Paired with Jo, I was expecting what you got. My phenos were straight up spicyness.... all tasted exactly the same... go figure lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 12, 2015)

its not a killer on potency, but the nice feeling of _everything go away now_ is very very nice. I slept for 7 hours straight, unheard of for me, so its a keeper in my book.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 12, 2015)

flankenstein said:


> hows everyones GGG coming out? I've got 5 out of 11 mindscape phenos going into depo-ville right about meow.. Any mindscape experience out there? I'll try and post back about my mindscapes, digging a handful of GGG that I'v tried, so far so good they've got the fire!!


I am sure someone has some mindscape experience, or use the search feature but GGG is top shelf imo.
Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

Has everyone created an account on the boards? I don't see @genuity and a few other people.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Has everyone created an account on the boards? I don't see @genuity and a few other people.


G.stash


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> and my old soil would go into the compost pile to be recycled with the scrap from the compost bin? damn that sounds simple and better for everyone, me patients the earth, lol
> 
> this golden gage has me wanting to be outside in the rain, just tio feel the sensations of the stinging rain on my skin. vaping it has a higher more cerebral effect but i am clear headed, where in the bowl it seems to become like glue, clogging the works.
> iam down to 320F and the flavors are coming out more, a lemon drop sugar flavor with a splash of ..brown....thats all i can think of
> it burns smooth, i can take a full lung and let it out slooowwwlllyyyyy..also happy i am sitting down.


Sounds like you are getting some golden goat effects...sounds nice.


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

I haven't made an acct yet but need to.

Haven't really been there since gen showcased my run of yoga flame.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> G.stash


pfft.... what is wrong with genuity?

Also if anyone wants to follow me on IG I have begun to post pictures.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> pfft.... what is wrong with genuity?
> 
> Also if anyone wants to follow me on IG I have begun to post pictures.


It's the same as my ig..

It's what's the guys at GGG Tag on most of my pics..

It's just the name I put on my seed box..genetic stash.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's the same as my ig..
> 
> It's what's the guys at GGG Tag on most of my pics..
> 
> It's just the name I put on my seed box..genetic stash.


request sent


----------



## BDOGKush (May 12, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I have a dispensary in my area that I'll stop by every now and then. They grow all their flowers on site and organically, I'm always impressed with their quality.
> 
> Anyway I was checking out their menu and they happened to have Starlet Kush, how's that for a coincedence? I just got a pack in the mail. I cruised down there and snatched up a gram of it to give me a little idea of what I could potentially end up with.


I smoked a bowl of that Starlet Kush when I got home. I'll be very happy with my seed purchase if I find a plant that's close to this particular cut.

It's a very pleasent smoke, sour og flavor with muscle relaxing effects and slightly stoney without being sleepy, just enough to leave you feeling soothed and melt your stress away. It lifted me into a very happy mood after a long stressful day. 

This cut pretty much nailed the description from Gage Green as a calming pain reliever. I hope I can have the same luck with my seeds.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I smoked a bowl of that Starlet Kush when I got home. I'll be very happy with my seed purchase if I find a plant that's close to this particular cut.
> 
> It's a very pleasent smoke, sour og flavor with muscle relaxing effects and slightly stoney without being sleepy, just enough to leave you feeling soothed and melt your stress away. It lifted me into a very happy mood after a long stressful day.
> 
> This cut pretty much nailed the description from Gage Green as a calming pain reliever. I hope I can have the same luck with my seeds.


I would love to be able to do that,hope you find something close or better.


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Man my HA OG smells so lemony and like fresh dirt. I can't wait to flower it. Beautiful structure on her.

And yep I'm stoned and thought I was in the clone only thread haha oh well...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's the same as my ig..
> 
> It's what's the guys at GGG Tag on most of my pics..
> 
> It's just the name I put on my seed box..genetic stash.


Follow requested, same name here jOC.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 12, 2015)

qualified for a home loan today  now just gotta get rid of the POS we are in now, wish i knew a fire bug lol, just kidding.


----------



## fresnay (May 12, 2015)

Thank you MadHamish for starting an info thread. strapping in for what looks like an epic read.
Looking for a high yielding tasty as fuck gage strain. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> qualified for a home loan today  now just gotta get rid of the POS we are in now, wish i knew a fire bug lol, just kidding.


Onwards and Upwards my friend!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2015)

looks like the cherry pie kush hybrids are coming....


----------



## Beemo (May 12, 2015)

freebies that came with nspecta
looks like there using ggg cherry puff.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> freebies that came with nspecta
> looks like there using ggg cherry puff.


mmm Strawberry Sour Diesel X Cherry Puff sounds great.


----------



## Beemo (May 12, 2015)

tee-time
got white roots?


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> tee-time
> got white roots?


Malted barley I'm guessing? You make any EM1 or anything?


----------



## horribleherk (May 12, 2015)

looks like im not the only one in the process of buying a new [to me anyhow] home this is turning into my favorite thread lotsa good stuff here seriously looking at the aloha grape stomper for my first grow after relocating to the new place it looks like our sale is in its final appraisal & the loan approval should go down in the next few days cant wait to get moved!!!


----------



## Beemo (May 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Malted barley I'm guessing? You make any EM1 or anything?


yes sir.
organic barley.
i have not made any em1. but from what i've read, its easier, just buying em1. 
but i am in the process of makin my own bokashi/grokashi mix with store bought em1.
after that. its korean natural farming. 
one step at a time for me.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Can not go wrong with any cherry puff male...them puff seeds are bad ass.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Cheese x bbp#1


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Fortune teller....3 of them.
 
Got 2 more,they are top and vegging into some bushes...


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yes sir.
> organic barley.
> i have not made any em1. but from what i've read, its easier, just buying em1.
> but i am in the process of makin my own bokashi/grokashi mix with store bought em1.
> ...


I make everything I use. I don't like to buy anything and it's super easy to make and you get way more then what you do when you buy it. I love the stuff, and so do the girls!


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Lil duende f1
 
Canopy shot

Ce


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

Killing it bro!!!!! @genuity


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Lil duende f1
> View attachment 3417161 View attachment 3417163
> Canopy shot
> View attachment 3417164
> ...


Nice and frosty in there bro...you guy's make me wanna do so much in the way of growing it's crazy lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Lil duende f1
> View attachment 3417161 View attachment 3417163
> Canopy shot
> View attachment 3417164
> ...


Awesome post , got some unique pheno's in there!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Can not go wrong with any cherry puff male...them puff seeds are bad ass.


I was a tad let down by the SFV x CP to be honest. But that could be the over hyped SFV idk.


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was a tad let down by the SFV x CP to be honest. But that could be the over hyped SFV idk.


why? the potency or the taste?


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

This is for you @kgp. See they are fading just how I like them.


----------



## Beemo (May 13, 2015)

mine gets lush green/dark green too... and then fades to yellow late in bloom
thats just how organics roll
i use to think i didnt have enough N


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Beemo said:


> mine gets lush green/dark green too... and then fades to yellow late in bloom
> thats just how organics roll
> i use to think i didnt have enough N


I know. I was just showing kgp that they weren't heavy in the N and that they would fade just where they need to be.


----------



## kgp (May 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was a tad let down by the SFV x CP to be honest. But that could be the over hyped SFV idk.





madininagyal said:


> why? the potency or the taste?


Or maybe the breeding just didn't click.

I'd have to say sfv is super flavorful, like one of the most flavorful and potent strains I have ever had. I don't hear many who are let down after sampling the real deal.

Maybe the sfv just didn't breed well with the cp. maybe the great traits didn't shine through in the cross.

I don't got time for a heated debate today and you all know how I like my og's. 

At this moment, if I had to pick one cut to grow for the rest of my life, I think sfv would be the one.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

I love me some OG's but I'm getting ready to grow a pure 100% sativa and go to the moon  The destroyer by Cannabiogen. I'm super excited!


----------



## Beemo (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I love me some OG's but I'm getting ready to grow a pure 100% sativa and go to the moon  The destroyer by Cannabiogen. I'm super excited!


nice pick up..
heard nothing good about them
ive been looking to get some of there gear. but theres ALWAYS something else to get.
been looking at destroyer, dc pan, peyote purp.
destroyer should be nice. mexican strains always gave me the giggles


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Beemo said:


> nice pick up..
> heard nothing good about them
> ive been looking to get some of there gear. but theres ALWAYS something else to get.
> been looking at destroyer, dc pan, peyote purp.
> destroyer should be nice. mexican strains always gave me the giggles


Ya I'm pretty damn excited. My friend let me try some samples the other week and damn I think all my house chores that have been slacking for the last month got done in a day!


----------



## Beemo (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I'm pretty damn excited. My friend let me try some samples the other week and damn I think all my house chores that have been slacking for the last month got done in a day!


LOL 
yeah, thats what i like about sativas, more racey than couch lock..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> Or maybe the breeding just didn't click.
> 
> I'd have to say sfv is super flavorful, like one of the most flavorful and potent strains I have ever had. I don't hear many who are let down after sampling the real deal.
> 
> ...


Prolly what happened or he just didn't find a good pheno. I've heard you say many times about how you think OG doesn't breed well and that may be he case with that one. Hamish may not like that one but other may so it's the preference of the grower too


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> why? the potency or the taste?


Both really... it was good, just not, well, GAGE. And less vigor than I am used to from Gage gear too.


kgp said:


> Or maybe the breeding just didn't click.
> 
> I'd have to say sfv is super flavorful, like one of the most flavorful and potent strains I have ever had. I don't hear many who are let down after sampling the real deal.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate most SFV crosses and I stress CROSSES were worth a second run or what. This cross IMO brought the wrong parts of SFV, the bud structure and stretch, but it was also like NEITHER parent was dominating. Just a little lacklustre overall. And I think we are waaaaaay past the OG debate by now lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Prolly what happened or he just didn't find a good pheno. I've heard you say many times about how you think OG doesn't breed well and that may be he case with that one. Hamish may not like that one but other may so it's the preference of the grower too


Of course grower preference counts for a lot... but flavors ranged from mild spice to rubber...


----------



## madininagyal (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I love me some OG's but I'm getting ready to grow a pure 100% sativa and go to the moon  The destroyer by Cannabiogen. I'm super excited!


she don't have this name for nothing she 13+ but the high worth it but i would recommend for high tolerance smoker shit very strong even myself was surprised try cross it with cherry puff to have some cherry destroyer


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> she don't have this name for nothing she 13+ but the high worth it but i would recommend for high tolerance smoker shit very strong even myself was surprised try cross it with cherry puff to have some cherry destroyer


I loved the high. I love me the sativa rush. I mean I like indicas and hybrids for sleep and at night but I'm on a goal to grow some true sativas. It destroyed my friend lol. 

Hmm Cherry Destroyer, sounds tasty. Only if I had a male...


----------



## Beemo (May 13, 2015)

smoke and watch


----------



## King Arthur (May 13, 2015)

Beemo said:


> smoke and watch


HOLY FLIPPIN JEEBUS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Yodaweed (May 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was a tad let down by the SFV x CP to be honest. But that could be the over hyped SFV idk.


I would have to disagree that the SFVOG is over hyped, in my opinion it's under hyped if you haved tried the real deal you would be impressed.


----------



## King Arthur (May 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would have to disagree that the SFVOG is over hyped, in my opinion it's under hyped if you haved tried the real deal you would be impressed.


Agreed, that SFV OG is some bomb. Any cross with SFV doesn't mean that it will necessarily have the same appeal and high so I can understand how people don't like the crosses but the straight up clone only is solid smoke.


----------



## kgp (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> This is for you @kgp. See they are fading just how I like them.
> View attachment 3417510


Looking good over there bro!


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looking good over there bro!


Thanks bro! She's dense as fuck. I really wanna run a whole room of her. 

But of course I've got way to many strains to play with so it probably won't ever happen lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2015)

bout to chop up this bright moments#3. smells like grapey pineappley spray paint? on my 1st smell test. real sour when were talking fruit too. have pics later....

on my 2nd run with the greatgrape#1 and the grape funk is just awesome. i could chop at 42 days no problem as well. gonna try to go another 2 weeks, well see. pics in a few...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

I opened the third jar tonight.

Cherry Jo #4. Smells like sugar cookies. Up close hashy/sweet sugar cookies. Maybe a bit of spice to the cookies.

After grind a touch more of sweet fruit smell.

On the pull it tastes sweet. Sugar sweet and smooth. Nice smooth exhale.

Body hitting starting in head and spreading through the body. Soothing.

The high is a little surreal. Comprehending more than one thing at a time..


----------



## the gnome (May 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Lil duende f1
> View attachment 3417161 View attachment 3417163
> Canopy shot
> View attachment 3417164
> ...


oh yeah!  lots O Duende in that canopy shot G.
howz those nugz a feelin?
all of mine were crazy dense rock hard like the Mendo-Bs


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I opened the third jar tonight.
> 
> Cherry Jo #4. Smells like sugar cookies. Up close hashy/sweet sugar cookies. Maybe a bit of spice to the cookies.
> 
> ...


Was her buds on the fluffy side?
Was she uglier than the other plants? Not ugly in a bad way.

I had the same tastes from the cherry puff..

I think I mentioned this to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Was her buds on the fluffy side?
> Was she uglier than the other plants? Not ugly in a bad way.
> 
> I had the same tastes from the cherry puff..
> ...


Yes you have asked me this before.

I don't remember. I have to check my records... Oh wait... I can't. Lol. The forum is gone.

I will have to check pictures..


----------



## Beemo (May 13, 2015)

watch out peeps..
looks like the tude/choice is about to drop the new GGG lineup
good luck everybody...


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

It's the final countdown, man these last 3 weeks can't go by quick enough....


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2015)

Beemo said:


> watch out peeps..
> looks like the tude/choice is about to drop the new GGG lineup
> good luck everybody...


If blackberry kush x GSOG is on that list,I'm grabbing a few..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> If blackberry kush x GSOG is on that list,I'm grabbing a few..


No it's not. I looked and it's a lot of cookie crosses Forum x Chem King, Forum x GSOGAWW, Animal Cookies x Jo, Green Ribbon x Jo

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/growing-collection-of-gage-green-genetics-seeds/


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2015)

Gawd dawg is some damn good smoke...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

The FooFighters sound good Forum x GSOGAWW should help make some nice monster cookie buds. I want that Animism Animal Cookies x Jo


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No it's not. I looked and it's a lot of cookie crosses Forum x Chem King, Forum x GSOGAWW, Animal Cookies x Jo, Green Ribbon x Jo
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/growing-collection-of-gage-green-genetics-seeds/


That forum x Chem king looks sexy.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That forum x Chem king looks sexy.


@genuity killed those when he grew them. That Animism tho is what I want. Attitude is killing with those prices on certain ones tho. I'm not butching about GGG prices just Attitude. $160 is a shame but that's why I don't order from them. NGR is supposed to be getting a drop of these. I'll wait till they come there or at The Greenpool.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The FooFighters sound good Forum x GSOGAWW should help make some nice monster cookie buds. I want that Animism Animal Cookies x Jo


Got some foo fighters going now,doing good so far.
@the gnome 

The duende nugs are rock hard..lots of og funkiness


----------



## Beemo (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @genuity killed those when he grew them. That Animism tho is what I want. Attitude is killing with those prices on certain ones tho. I'm not butching about GGG prices just Attitude. $160 is a shame but that's why I don't order from them. NGR is supposed to be getting a drop of these. I'll wait till they come there or at The Greenpool.


butching.. LOL
yikes 160 without shipping...
sometimes tude/oice have really nice promos/freebies.. so the shipping isnt so bad....
ive been told prices would be going up on certain items... even at the N
harborside had fortune teller for 150


----------



## hydroMD (May 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> As long as you have a mild interest in it it is great. I in no way believe in the superiority of one method above another either. I personally have played with pretty much every tek and like you say it is all about baby steps. I didn't just do a room full of DWC I first made one small bucket. Same with NFT. Only ebb and flow did I go big from day one lol no choice there really. Big reason for me staying LOS is the amount of time that has freed up going organic. If I had to put blumats in my rig I would literally have almost nothing to do and maybe even get sad because of it. No more pH'ing, mixing nutes, calculations and logs to tweak calculations, and this huge safety buffer hydro didn't give me. Not pushing anybody into it, but it is definitely worth a dabble if ever the urge strikes you. And of course any info you need will be here EDIT: nothing beats the freedom of being off bottles. It is a huge relief


Hamish, I gotta say... you seem like a good dude! Its so relieving seeing another good grower cast down the organic placebo effect that has experienced a few different techniques! 

I dont even post journals of my TLO... some of them organic guys are like crazy religious nuts... their way, or your going to hell lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 14, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Hamish, I gotta say... you seem like a good dude! Its so relieving seeing another good grower cast down the organic placebo effect that has experienced a few different techniques!
> 
> I dont even post journals of my TLO... some of them organic guys are like crazy religious nuts... their way, or your going to hell lol


Lol... I know what you mean with some of the hardcore organic heads. Fellas can get rough lol. My reasons for going organic are more than JUST the quality of the bud. When that is absolutely all it boils down to, how nice the smoke is, hydro can be every inch as good. You just really have to be all over a hydro rig like a friggin spider to get perfection, I simply don't have the time ATM. But truth be told, I cannot wait to do a tent of NFT sometime this year. Just because I dig it, and yields are something else eh...


----------



## skunkd0c (May 14, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Hamish, I gotta say... you seem like a good dude!


He is a good dude


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2015)

Blessed to be gifted this cut, time for some real meds....


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @genuity killed those when he grew them. That Animism tho is what I want. Attitude is killing with those prices on certain ones tho. I'm not butching about GGG prices just Attitude. $160 is a shame but that's why I don't order from them. NGR is supposed to be getting a drop of these. I'll wait till they come there or at The Greenpool.


there still 20£ less than other uk seedbank, nrg like firestax im sure people sleep in front of their computer looool they way to fast on new drop


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> butching.. LOL
> yikes 160 without shipping...
> sometimes tude/oice have really nice promos/freebies.. so the shipping isnt so bad....
> ive been told prices would be going up on certain items... even at the N
> harborside had fortune teller for 150


don't want to troll but you admit it's a lot  it's true attitude got some good freebies but not this time they ain't even make a big promo for they anniversary this year  but they sure are the less expensive oversea than other like alibongo where that can easily go to 180$ without shipping


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... I know what you mean with some of the hardcore organic heads. Fellas can get rough lol. My reasons for going organic are more than JUST the quality of the bud. When that is absolutely all it boils down to, how nice the smoke is, hydro can be every inch as good. You just really have to be all over a hydro rig like a friggin spider to get perfection, I simply don't have the time ATM. But truth be told, I cannot wait to do a tent of NFT sometime this year. Just because I dig it, and yields are something else eh...


i must admit is because of you and gandalf i started looking at no till , gandalf thread is very good, i don't think i will go back to chemical now thanks to you guys


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 14, 2015)

Golden Gage, done in the jars for good, one to the shed in the camping supplies and the others gone tomorrow.
this one is from a 10 days cure















my buddy who has a harvest knows, always nose when its harvest, he said it has bag appeal


----------



## v.s one (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Beemo (May 15, 2015)

only going to say this one more time... 
Madin your on my IGNORE LIST. so stop quoting me.
so Fudge off


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3418716


That pic is my daybreaker. She smells nice just a hint of sweetness.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

Anybody running D Cure right now ?


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Anybody running D Cure right now ?


What you want to know?

Not that I'm running her right now,but I have..


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2015)

Aloha Grape @ 4.5 weeks. Time to whip out some stakes for #1!

 
 

A little bit of nitrogen deficiency on #2 and some tip burn on #1. Nothing I can't adjust for.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2015)

This one is a bit clearer I think.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2015)

I have noticed that the plant didn't even put any effort into developing bud below a certain point. So I think the plant can decide on it's own what is worth growing and what isn't.

Airflow is the only thing I will be trimming for from now on. I wouldn't need to trim but another 2-3 nodes off for a full tent.

Yay learning!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

Was


genuity said:


> What you want to know?
> 
> Not that I'm running her right now,but I have..


Was just wondering about the stretch during flowering...gonna have a multi strain run but I think I got it worked out thanks...I gotta strain with your bud porn on the breeders label...can't remember which one.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape @ 4.5 weeks. Time to whip out some stakes for #1!
> 
> View attachment 3419055
> View attachment 3419056
> ...


I don't see no N deficiency nowhere. They look really great and healthy. Can't see burnt tips either so I don't know what you talking about. Looking all great to me and ready to make some monster buds!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't see no N deficiency nowhere. They look really great and healthy. Can't see burnt tips either so I don't know what you talking about. Looking all great to me and ready to make some monster buds!!!


I can see the burnt tips on top fans. I take that for a sign they are pushed to the max. I'll ease off a tiny bit by adding another solo cup of plain water to her presoak.

#2 had some yellows on the bottom.

They do look great tho.


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2015)

So my first pheno of day breaker ended up being a chem leaner super happy. I feel like I found a leprechaun in my grow room. Plus I have three girls out of five beans 1 male one still a baby but lookin good. @ Yodaweed I think you got burned by who ever sold you them seeds. It happens.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> So my first pheno of day breaker ended up being a chem leaner super happy. I feel like I found a leprechaun in my grow room. Plus I have three girls out of five beans 1 male one still a baby but lookin good. @ Yodabuds I think you got burned by who ever sold you them seeds.


That's what I hope to find in my pack .


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what I hope to find in my pack .


You will skunk. You will.


----------



## v.s one (May 15, 2015)

A baby D.b getting trans planted.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

Dropped two D Cure beans in a shot glass of distilled water yesterday day around 1:00 p.m. this morning they were cracked with a small tail sticking out...damn that was fast !!


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Dropped two D Cure beans in a shot glass of distilled water yesterday day around 1:00 p.m. this morning they were cracked with a small tail sticking out...damn that was fast !!


They know they are in good hands.....


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Free the frost Fireball F1, she's looking like she might give the glue a run for her money 

Edit-Forgot this is 18 days 12/12


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

Wel


genuity said:


> They know they are in good hands.....[/QUOTE
> We'll see bro .


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

aspi 
aspi n training
last two dna logk. smells like hardcore lemon drops....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Free the frost Fireball F1, she's looking like she might give the glue a run for her money
> View attachment 3419657
> Edit-Forgot this is 18 days 12/12


So fully formed buds and red hairs at day 18? Looks to be much older than that but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So fully formed buds and red hairs at day 18? Looks to be much older than that but looks can be deceiving.


If that's what you call fully formed buds I guess......

and red hairs can happen at any time, when you run as many girls as I do some are just destined to rub against each other. 

If you want to get technical it's 24 days since the flip but I never count the first 4-5 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> If that's what you call fully formed buds I guess......
> 
> and red hairs can happen at any time, when you run as many girls as I do some are just destined to rub against each other.
> 
> If you want to get technical it's 24 days since the flip but I never count the first 4-5 days.


I meant a solid bud instead of a whispy cluster of hairs. Perhaps your plant is just a fast flower but it just looked older to me than 18 in flower, from that picture at least.
This is more of what I would expect a 18 day in flower to look, and this plant I just cut down last night a 62 days of flower from seed and it was almost over ripe:


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I meant a solid bud instead of a whispy cluster of hairs. Perhaps your plant is just a fast flower but it just looked older to me than 18 in flower, from that picture at least.
> This is more of what I would expect a 18 day in flower to look, and this plant I just cut down last night a 62 days of flower from seed and it was almost over ripe:
> 
> 
> ...


She's an extremely fast flowerer. Maybe it's the angle I took the picture? Idk man it's 18 days since I've seen hairs. I've been at this for awhile and wouldn't just randomly throw up a number...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> She's an extremely fast flowerer. Maybe it's the angle I took the picture? Idk man it's 18 days since I've seen hairs. I've been at this for awhile and wouldn't just randomly throw up a number...


You're good man. I know some cats forget or post wrong dates sometimes, wasn't trying to imply anything negative. Cheers and they're looking good.


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

mine fully formed at 20 day


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> mine fully formed at 20 day


What is that Beemo? Looks dank!


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> What is that Beemo? Looks dank!


aspi


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> mine fully formed at 20 day


Yea see yours still has white hairs giggles stuff is looking like pistils are dying and she's starting to get ripe. Giggles pheno is gonna be a fast finisher. She's really putting out and looking amazing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> mine fully formed at 20 day


That's cute.
My at day 10:


----------



## kgp (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Free the frost Fireball F1, she's looking like she might give the glue a run for her money
> View attachment 3419657
> Edit-Forgot this is 18 days 12/12


Glue at 20 days for comparison


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Glue at 20 days for comparison
> View attachment 3419738


my buddy runnin the glue.
hes putting in the michigan cup. along with others strains


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Glue at 20 days for comparison
> View attachment 3419738


I think she's gonna hang if she keeps on the same path she is now and to me that is impressive after seeing the glue


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Glue at 20 days for comparison
> View attachment 3419738


Nice structure on the glue. When you say 20 days, you mean from flipping 12/12 or from first sign of flower after switching to 12/12?


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

kgp said:


> Glue at 20 days for comparison
> View attachment 3419738


that glue looks like your forest fire.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> She's an extremely fast flowerer. Maybe it's the angle I took the picture? Idk man it's 18 days since I've seen hairs. I've been at this for awhile and wouldn't just randomly throw up a number...


My bad I just realized you meant 18 days from start of flower, I'm thinking from start of 12/12. That picture I posted is 18 days from flipping, so they would have been more like day 11 flowers. That's where I got confused.  Cheers.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Oh @kgp here's Heri Surfer I showed you the other day, she's fading real nice now. The purple is starting to come, she's gonna get so dark she'll be black


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's cute.
> My at day 10:
> View attachment 3419734


you just had a picture of what it should look at day 18, now you have one thats fully formed at day 10???
fishy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you just had a picture of what it should look at day 18, now you have one thats fully formed at day 10???
> fishy


Sorry, I was being a smart ass in my response to you.


----------



## kgp (May 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice structure on the glue. When you say 20 days, you mean from flipping 12/12 or from first sign of flower after switching to 12/12?


Put in the flower room 4-25, so she's about 20 days from 12/12


----------



## kgp (May 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> that glue looks like your forest fire.


Similar in structure. I like the glue better.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Free the frost Fireball F1, she's looking like she might give the glue a run for her money
> View attachment 3419657
> Edit-Forgot this is 18 days 12/12


Well whatever day it's at it sure looks lovely. Nice job giggles.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well whatever day it's at it sure looks lovely. Nice job giggles.


Thanks dude, I saw your question about the Rosetta beans and with only 5 I'd say open pollination. Not enough to do a back cross or anything else really but you can for sure preserve the genetics. I mean you could get all females too, I've had it happen lol. 

If you had more you would want to select the best male and pollinate the females but maybe you'll find something bomb and clone that bitch and keep her around forever


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks dude, I saw your question about the Rosetta beans and with only 5 I'd say open pollination. Not enough to do a back cross or anything else really but you can for sure preserve the genetics. I mean you could get all females too, I've had it happen lol.
> 
> If you had more you would want to select the best male and pollinate the females but maybe you'll find something bomb and clone that bitch and keep her around forever


Yeah we'll see. Could end up with a bunch of garbage. If I find anything nice in the offspring I'll make a bunch of seeds, which will then need homes....


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah we'll see. Could end up with a bunch of garbage. If I find anything nice in the offspring I'll make a bunch of seeds, which will then need homes....


I know some good caring, loving homes that always have open arms......


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sorry, I was being a smart ass in my response to you.


what a clown...
another person on my ignore list...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2015)

Beware the sweet stench of Aloha Grape!

Opening the tent for a couple minutes spreads its sweet stinky odor across my whole basement!

Must remember to turn off AC when working in the garden. Haha


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2015)

hey flaming pie the aloha grapestomper has been catching my interest its been available at the tude longer than any other g/s crosses im in the process of moving but would like to fire up my new room with a new strain its kinda a toss-up between this & elimental seeds mango-tango which im finding ''0'' info on


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> hey flaming pie the aloha grapestomper has been catching my interest its been available at the tude longer than any other g/s crosses im in the process of moving but would like to fire up my new room with a new strain its kinda a toss-up between this & elimental seeds mango-tango which im finding ''0'' info on


I highly recommend it. Just beautiful plants. You will find something to your liking in a pack.

I found grape smells 4 out of 6 females. 2 being very grape. They produce plentiful keif on the grind and there is alot of frost on the leaves which makes it good for hashing the trim.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 16, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> hey flaming pie the aloha grapestomper has been catching my interest its been available at the tude longer than any other g/s crosses im in the process of moving but would like to fire up my new room with a new strain its kinda a toss-up between this & elimental seeds mango-tango which im finding ''0'' info on





Flaming Pie said:


> I highly recommend it. Just beautiful plants. You will find something to your liking in a pack.
> 
> I found grape smells 3 out of 6 females. 2 being very grape. They produce plentiful keif on the grind and there is alot of frost on the leaves which makes it good for hashing the trim.


^^Those grape ones are really dank I love that taste if you get just one of those the pack is a success!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

some of the bright moments#2 nugs. awesome grape gum kinda flav. then pics of grateful grape#1 at day 44. welches grape juice is banging like a boombox...since im out of bud thisll be chopped pretty soon,sadly!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2015)

Edited to say four out of six. I forgot to count the hashy grape gal now.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2015)

ive wanted grapestomper for a long time the clone only was once known as sour grapes & used to mop-up the local competitions [bay area - nor cal] any way thats where i think gg might of started these crosses from i always wanted the leia og & once ordered the sun maiden i always mail cash to the attitude & by the time the cash got there they had sold out & i had to substitute another strain [lemon stomper] im gonna try to pull the trigger on this aloha g/s this week before its gone hey flaming pie im looking forward to harvest pics of your aloha-g/s that bright moments looks tasty & the grateful grape has a similar appearance to a friend of mines cc-blackwater grow that is really shaping up in spite of some of the bad experiences some growers have had his cut of the stuff is rocking but im wanting something none of my friends have & the aloha g/s just might be it i plan on growing it in 2 gal smart pots coco/perlite 70/30% e&f with gh 3-part flora series nutes just like my second skywalker grow in my signature im past due for a new strain & a big thanks for everyones replies if all goes well i start work on my new room in about a week or so


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2015)

looking at gg gear at the tude & aspirare got my attention im not fond of the name but i love a good og it might be about something


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> ive wanted grapestomper for a long time the clone only was once known as sour grapes & used to mop-up the local competitions [bay area - nor cal] any way thats where i think gg might of started these crosses from i always wanted the leia og & once ordered the sun maiden i always mail cash to the attitude & by the time the cash got there they had sold out & i had to substitute another strain [lemon stomper] im gonna try to pull the trigger on this aloha g/s this week before its gone hey flaming pie im looking forward to harvest pics of your aloha-g/s that bright moments looks tasty & the grateful grape has a similar appearance to a friend of mines cc-blackwater grow that is really shaping up in spite of some of the bad experiences some growers have had his cut of the stuff is rocking but im wanting something none of my friends have & the aloha g/s just might be it i plan on growing it in 2 gal smart pots coco/perlite 70/30% e&f with gh 3-part flora series nutes just like my second skywalker grow in my signature im past due for a new strain & a big thanks for everyones replies if all goes well i start work on my new room in about a week or so


I have some harvest pics of my last four aloha grape stomper. As soon as my daughter goes to bed I will post them up.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2015)

thanks flaming pie i understand where youre coming from ive got kids & grandkids often pics & garden tending are in the off hours for me as well my kids are grown & left the nest but live close & are here daily im one of those who like the whole grow experience nothing like wrapping up a long day tending to your babies my grows these days are small & just for personal use & enjoyment that that is quality first above else i just love growing especially when everything just clicks


----------



## Ray black (May 17, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> looking at gg gear at the tude & aspirare got my attention im not fond of the name but i love a good og it might be about something


Crazy Herc, had no idea you were looking at the same genetics!!

I will def keep you posted in my GS x OG experience. It came from a well known clone shop in Denver so it should be decent. The breeder said it was a very heavy producer and bushy as hell.


----------



## Ray black (May 17, 2015)

Grapestomper x OG

Picked this clone up at LaContes clone dispensary in Denver while I was driving through

Crazy guys, I never thought I would see the day I could walk into a store and buy clones....

They have a strain called Chem Giesel and holy fuck was that stuff unky earthy fully fire... Crazy, might go back for a cut of that

I didn't get to see the finished grapestomper OG because they were sold out. The staff told me it was very sweet and leaning toward the earthy OG side of things...


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2015)

yeah denver from what i hear is a scene all its own


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Grapestomper x OG
> 
> Picked this clone up at LaContes clone dispensary in Denver while I was driving through
> 
> ...


Did they say they bred this cut or they got it from a pack of GGG Grapestomper OG? Just wondering cus you said breeder


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> thanks flaming pie i understand where youre coming from ive got kids & grandkids often pics & garden tending are in the off hours for me as well my kids are grown & left the nest but live close & are here daily im one of those who like the whole grow experience nothing like wrapping up a long day tending to your babies my grows these days are small & just for personal use & enjoyment that that is quality first above else i just love growing especially when everything just clicks


Yeah. Nothing quite as peaceful as a beautiful garden with everything going right.

Here are three of the girls.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

Bud shots aloha grape stomper.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

Looking at them now I probably could have let them go a few more days. They were excellent smoke tho.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looking at them now I probably could have let them go a few more days. They were excellent smoke tho.


I only say the pheno in the last two pics only cus it looks like it favors a diesel calyx look and they take a lil more time but I bet it was great smoke. Did you keep any clones of them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I only say the pheno in the last two pics only cus it looks like it favors a diesel calyx look and they take a lil more time but I bet it was great smoke. Did you keep any clones of them?


I have limited ventilation options so I can only flower one tent. Maybe in the winter I could get away with two. One of them venting the hot air into the veg area so I don't have to use a heater.

I was gonna have two flower tents venting outside, one for testers and one for clones, but it didn't work out.

So no I didn't keep any clones. I am devoting my tent space to testers. I trust m4k to send me fire every time. Plus he lets me pick from a small list so I can decide what I feel is best for me to run.


----------



## Ray black (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Did they say they bred this cut or they got it from a pack of GGG Grapestomper OG? Just wondering cus you said breeder


They migght have, just called and they are closed now..

Will find out tomorrow.

They said they bred a lot of their strains so there is a real possibility this is their own


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am devoting my tent space to testers. I trust m4k to send me fire every time. Plus he lets me pick from a small list so I can decide what I feel is best for me to run.


sooo, i guess the next ggg i BUY, might have your name on it like @genuity. 
i think i have atleast 5, that has your name on them gen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> sooo, i guess the next ggg i BUY, might have your name on it like @genuity.
> i think i have atleast 5, that has your name on them gen.


Maybe if I can figure out how to take awesome pictures. I will probably just have awesome whole plant pics. Bud pics take way more time to take in a way that looks good on a package.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2015)

thanks flaming pie a pic is worth a thousand words looks like a solid performer looks like a prime candidate for a scrog hmmmmm......


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe if I can figure out how to take awesome pictures. I will probably just have awesome whole plant pics. Bud pics take way more time to take in a way that looks good on a package.


those are awesome pics... better then most peeps here. 
makes me want to buy some... but i already have some...


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> prime candidate for a scrog hmmmmm......


or a prime candidate for a tester... nice work


----------



## Ray black (May 17, 2015)

Nice pics. Pie


----------



## Ray black (May 17, 2015)

Looks frosty and has an awesome structure dude. Nice plant!

Hope mine looks as nice


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

Fireball F1 mom...


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

Setting up netting soon..
Looking good up in here...


----------



## v.s one (May 18, 2015)

when you setup your net do you set it up like a scrog or do you drap it on the plant like a car cover?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> when you setup your net do you set it up like a scrog or do you drap it on the plant like a car cover?


Both..kind of.

I drop one on them like a car cover,and set one a foot above that,for supporting colas later.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 18, 2015)

Only thing I would say about dropping it on top is be extra careful not to pull any arms or buds off 
I like to set up my netting then let everything grow through checking now and then to make sure they get through nicely... normally put up my netting during the stretch...first time I used two layers, once I done it a few times it was easy to time when exactly to put it up and use just one layer.


----------



## Ray black (May 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Did they say they bred this cut or they got it from a pack of GGG Grapestomper OG? Just wondering cus you said breeder


Just called LaContes and they said thesis their own cross. The guy answering the phone didn't know the lineage of their OG but he knew they crossed it themselves.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Just called LaContes and they said thesis their own cross. The guy answering the phone didn't know the lineage of their OG but he knew they crossed it themselves.


Oh ok I figured that's what it was. Would love to know the OG they crossed it with. Has to be some kind of OG hybrid. Look forward to seeing what you do with it


----------



## skunkwreck (May 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have some harvest pics of my last four aloha grape stomper. As soon as my daughter goes to bed I will post them up.


----------



## Beemo (May 18, 2015)

healing fields
im hoping for some good CBD


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

Night shot...

Plants:
1 cheese x BBP 
4 raspberry montage x BBP 
2 fireballs
2 cookies' cream 
4 crystal elegance 
1 yoga flame
1 mothers milk
3 of 5 fortune tellers


----------



## Beemo (May 18, 2015)

looks like you top them late in veg..
i might try that next time on a few..
nice pics


----------



## Beemo (May 18, 2015)

LOL you still have the product label on the grow bag...
how long have those been there?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LOL you still have the product label on the grow bag...
> how long have those been there?


Lol..yea the pots don't move too much,so they stay intact..


----------



## v.s one (May 18, 2015)

D.b


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

That looks nice 'N cold ....

Db looking good too.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

That looks nice 'N cold ....

Db looking good too.


----------



## Ray black (May 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh ok I figured that's what it was. Would love to know the OG they crossed it with. Has to be some kind of OG hybrid. Look forward to seeing what you do with it


Cool, will keep it updated on here.

I am excited


----------



## Ray black (May 18, 2015)

Vs one that's a good looking gal

Too bad she's forced to be next to a Bud Light can


----------



## Ray black (May 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3421655
> Night shot...
> 
> Plants:
> ...


Nice, they all look pretty uniform for being differing plants


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 19, 2015)

Popped my Irie OG seeds the other day 10 out of 10 came up but 1 looked little deformed...
*Gage Green Genetics - Irie OG*
Experience the best that the world has to offer. True fuel from the Joseph OG's legendary lineage meets Jamaica's finest cultivar and life-giving herb, the Lambsbread.

Fill your palate with the finest aromas that nature has to offer. The Lambsbread is a unique plant that holds the keys to countless flavors including cherries, citrus, and skunk that create a delightful mix of fruity diesel funk. The experience of sampling different phenotypes of the Irie OG demonstrates the uniqueness of each cut.

The long-lasting sativa-dominant effects can awaken the creativity within our minds and provide a soothing relaxing state of mind for the entire day.

Genetic: Lambsbread x Joseph OG 
Indica/Sativa: Sativa/Indica
Flowering time: 6 to 8 Weeks
Medium to High Yields
Very strong medicinal qualities.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

as i am snickering, watch that Joseph OG, it has quite a kick if you get a Jo dominate pheno, lol, its quite a journey. Did you cut the rockwool and why?



on a totally different subject
whilst watching Youtube this morning starting my day off with a bowl of Gooey, I came across this.....





and at 19:00 i became real interested and at 19:40ish I turned it off cause IMO this guy is full of shit
you need the products he is bashing IMO, soil or hydro.'

Your opinions?


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> as i am snickering, watch that Joseph OG, it has quite a kick if you get a Jo dominate pheno, lol, its quite a journey. Did you cut the rockwool and why?



Thanks for the headsup....no did not cut the rockwool thats the 1.5" starter cubes that slot into the 3 and 4" blocks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

sweet, my eyes are still adjusting to being open, lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> as i am snickering, watch that Joseph OG, it has quite a kick if you get a Jo dominate pheno, lol, its quite a journey. Did you cut the rockwool and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a PH and EC pen when I first started because I was told they were necessary. They aren't necessary if you know your water quality, which you should, and know how to judge your plants, which you should. I almost went out and spent $300+ on a bluelabs dealy.

As far as organics which is what he's talking about Nope. They aren't necessary, about the only time a person would need a PH pen in organics would be if they were making teas and bubbled it for under 24 hours, a tea can have a fucked up PH from the molasses if it's not given enough time, that has been my only PH issue in years.

As far as a digital PH pen they are 110% a waste of money, there is no need of such accuracy in soil, simple paper strips are way cheaper, I bought a roll supposed to be 100 strips I could easily get x5 out of it as it's a tear your own size type deal, think I paid 4.99 at the local hydro shop after my PH pen shit out on me.

I wouldn't run hydro without a PH pen the first time I ran the system just to see how much the nutrients drop my PH by volume.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

i bought both when i started out as well, and i guess that was my point indirectly, that they do help to get a baseline IMO but nothing can substitute for knowing your water and the signs of a plant, good knowledge Mr. Head :2thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

For a brand spanking new grower they can be quite helpful to learn what you're working with.

I wish there were cheaper quality options without all the storage hassles. I don't check my PH often, I don't even recall the last time I used the strips,or where they are  so keeping a PH EC pen in the right solution for god knows how long without checking just doesn't work.

I don't think there is a single good PH/EC unit on the market in my opinion.


----------



## Beemo (May 19, 2015)

ph/ppm pens are a hassle. 
got to calibrate it with solution. then got to get a cleaning solution for it.
i remember like it was yesterday, stirring, calibrating, mixing nutrients that smelled like antifreeze cough cough (aurora inno)
sooo glad i switch.... glad i was there when lumper/cc was around.. 
thankyou lumper/cc and his friends for showing me the way.


----------



## Beemo (May 19, 2015)

what are they doing over there?
crazy


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2015)

Whoa...them related vids is crazy also..

But that is one game,not for me....Mercian drinking game 2016


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> For a brand spanking new grower they can be quite helpful to learn what you're working with.
> 
> I wish there were cheaper quality options without all the storage hassles. I don't check my PH often, I don't even recall the last time I used the strips,or where they are  so keeping a PH EC pen in the right solution for god knows how long without checking just doesn't work.
> 
> I don't think there is a single good PH/EC unit on the market in my opinion.


I check my ph at the beginning of grows to make sure my water didnt change ph. Other than that I have a chart for how much ph up to put in with different amounts of nutes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> what are they doing over there?
> crazy


Their gameshows are so hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

It's all kind of a moot point for me, I alternate between distilled and spring water. It goes into a pitcher then into the pots. If there's something wrong with the water then the store I'm paying $13 a week for water better get some ear plugs cause I'm coming with my outdoor voice


----------



## Beemo (May 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's all kind of a moot point for me, I alternate between distilled and spring water. It goes into a pitcher then into the pots. If there's something wrong with the water then the store I'm paying $13 a week for water better get some ear plugs cause I'm coming with my outdoor voice


you should try water from the fish/aquarium store... the place i go has a huge ro/uv system...
.70 a g
its what i use when i run out of rain water. no bs or guessing.


----------



## Beemo (May 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's all kind of a moot point for me, I alternate between distilled and spring water. It goes into a pitcher then into the pots. If there's something wrong with the water then the store I'm paying $13 a week for water better get some ear plugs cause I'm coming with my outdoor voice


$13 a week for water or 52 a month?
sometimes i use city water, on my babies.
if i run out of rain water, i just fill up the barrel with city water, leave it out for a couple a days, so the chlorine evaporates.
its what i feed all my outdoor garden with. tomatoes, herbs, watermelon, peach tree, jalapeno, etc


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> $13 a week for water or 52 a month?
> sometimes i use city water, on my babies.
> if i run out of rain water, i just fill up the barrel with city water, leave it out for a couple a days, so the chlorine evaporates.
> its what i feed all my outdoor garden with. tomatoes, herbs, watermelon, peach tree, jalapeno, etc


Sometimes I get 2+ weeks out of a jug if the plants are small. This 12/12 from seed has been saving me quite a bit on my water bill. In flower I'm usually 2 jugs a week from 3weeks on.

My tap water is full of everything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

I have some of the cleanest tap in the country. Low low low ppm, 7 ph and no low low low chlorine out of tap.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2015)

What is a Ph? How does EC work? Lol been so long eh, also not certain where my testing kit is at all... Let the plant do the work and none of that matters unless you have some pretty extreme water. Out here lots of cats have to deal with serious lime content from borehole water. I am lucky, all rain tanks over here we have stacks... amazing what one pitched roof can collect. Can be a bit high Ph in summer but never had a hassle.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

when i tested mine with my cheap PPM metre it said 850 when i had the gent here installing the water softener he said it was over that I forget the exact number.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

#worththewait


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> #worththewait


can't wait to see those Underdawg X Mendo Montage's 





<- this promo pic had me kicking myself for not ordering the MM's. I was new and thought they'd be around till my next order lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> #worththewait


Damn your lucky to get those. Are those testers or replacements? Def look forward to see those Underdawg x MM. I'm like @Mr.Head mad I missed out on those fareal. Sour OG with beautiful colors and added flavored is gonna be kill


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 19, 2015)

replacements for a BOG snafu

I know a bit about the montage but the sssdh/bbp has me searching for its genetics, heavy diesel sativa dominate?


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2015)

And to think....just a few weeks ago...

GGG for the win.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2015)

Just got back from a trip up the coast to go see some friends... funny thing, my gear tastes totally different up there. @kgp I can see what you mean with 'sweet OG' now, my Jo crosses tasted downright juicy even the Golden Gage which normally is all spice... and the 'throw away' PKOG x GSOG ended up the winner. Holy shit, from tasting like burned rubber to tasting like fuel and a hint of pine. Mentions of acetone and paint... never thought location can change taste, but taking herb to the coast was a real pleasure. Coming back it all changed again, spice is back in the GG... mental... anyhow CherryAK x Jo also a hippy slauer of note lmfao... my mate's girl was constantly complaining that the herb is too strong lol lol lol


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just got back from a trip up the coast to go see some friends... funny thing, my gear tastes totally different up there. @kgp I can see what you mean with 'sweet OG' now, my Jo crosses tasted downright juicy even the Golden Gage which normally is all spice... and the 'throw away' PKOG x GSOG ended up the winner. Holy shit, from tasting like burned rubber to tasting like fuel and a hint of pine. Mentions of acetone and paint... never thought location can change taste, but taking herb to the coast was a real pleasure. Coming back it all changed again, spice is back in the GG... mental... anyhow CherryAK x Jo also a hippy slauer of note lmfao... my mate's girl was constantly complaining that the herb is too strong lol lol lol


You know you did the job well when you get those complaints lol


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just got back from a trip up the coast to go see some friends... funny thing, my gear tastes totally different up there. @kgp I can see what you mean with 'sweet OG' now, my Jo crosses tasted downright juicy even the Golden Gage which normally is all spice... and the 'throw away' PKOG x GSOG ended up the winner. Holy shit, from tasting like burned rubber to tasting like fuel and a hint of pine. Mentions of acetone and paint... never thought location can change taste, but taking herb to the coast was a real pleasure. Coming back it all changed again, spice is back in the GG... mental... anyhow CherryAK x Jo also a hippy slauer of note lmfao... my mate's girl was constantly complaining that the herb is too strong lol lol lol


Good to hear,I sure said that pkog x GSOG was a winner,better than grape stomper og..by far..IMO


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just got back from a trip up the coast to go see some friends... funny thing, my gear tastes totally different up there. @kgp I can see what you mean with 'sweet OG' now, my Jo crosses tasted downright juicy even the Golden Gage which normally is all spice... and the 'throw away' PKOG x GSOG ended up the winner. Holy shit, from tasting like burned rubber to tasting like fuel and a hint of pine. Mentions of acetone and paint... never thought location can change taste, but taking herb to the coast was a real pleasure. Coming back it all changed again, spice is back in the GG... mental... anyhow CherryAK x Jo also a hippy slauer of note lmfao... my mate's girl was constantly complaining that the herb is too strong lol lol lol


It doesn't surprise me one but your stuff was tasting and smelling different in a different climate and conditions. What's surprising is the bud was already grown now that crazy lol. Guess it has to be the change of pressure or something I don't know that's way outta my league lol. That PK x GSOG sounds right up my alley fareal. Love the sound of that smell and taste. I've been around a few people that has said some of the stuff we were smoking was too strong. I've never encountered that most the time it isn't strong enough. Def have had some knockout put you on your ass stuff but never too strong. I have a hard time stopping from smoking good bud lol it just makes me want it more and more....like great sex


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Good to hear,I sure said that pkog x GSOG was a winner,better than grape stomper og..by far..IMO


Yeah mate. Good thing I have the mums. And a lot of travel is on the cards too so this is gonna get interesting...


akhiymjames said:


> It doesn't surprise me one but your stuff was tasting and smelling different in a different climate and conditions. What's surprising is the bud was already grown now that crazy lol. Guess it has to be the change of pressure or something I don't know that's way outta my league lol. That PK x GSOG sounds right up my alley fareal. Love the sound of that smell and taste. I've been around a few people that has said some of the stuff we were smoking was too strong. I've never encountered that most the time it isn't strong enough. Def have had some knockout put you on your ass stuff but never too strong. I have a hard time stopping from smoking good bud lol it just makes me want it more and more....like great sex


I know yeah! I mean I take it for granted grow location changes everything I mean I have seen it first hand... but grown and cured bud, this is a surprise to me too! A friend suggested that what I experience is olfactory fatigue from being around the terpenes so much, and then a change of climate just refreshed my system so I could really taste it for what it is. So far that theory is sitting quite well with me. And... challenge accepted! I shall send you the bean that makes you go: 'no way am I finishing that joint' lol lol... I just know one of the Dream Beaver crosses will have thst balls to the wall badass beaaatch in there, I just KNOW it lol... then F2... and F3 till I nail it... or not lmfao


----------



## Beemo (May 19, 2015)

N just posted ggg coming soon


----------



## Joedank (May 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would have to disagree that the SFVOG is over hyped, in my opinion it's under hyped if you haved tried the real deal you would be impressed.


i tried to NOT like og's growing them kinda blows ... the true cut so low yeilding ot is WORTH paying for the weed from a buddy willing to grow it ... but that SFV at the right day (70) is ALWAYS a pleasure to smoke...


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2015)

Layer 1 
 
The way the plants are growing,I may only need the one net..very stocky growth.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 20, 2015)

cup of coffee, fat bowl and I could stare at these for hours, so consistent.


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> cup of coffee, fat bowl and I could stare at these for hours, so consistent.


Love that  my wife just dont get it ... i love to stare at my plants ... esp when they look great


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Love that  my wife just dont get it ... i love to stare at my plants ... esp when they look great


I talk to them with the cat sleeping under the lights, i just love to imagine the possibilities of one plant. My wife dosent understand either lol, and thats ok, somethings we dont have to share.


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

@genuity have you ever tried using hps on one side and mh on the other?
LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @genuity have you ever tried using hps on one side and mh on the other?
> LOOKING GOOD!


Pocket full of stones....

Yes,around weeks 4-7 I'll find a way to add mh to my flower room..most of the time it will be 8 bulb t-5,if I feel I can take the heat,I'll just hang a vert 600 blue

Right in the middle of the room

 
Bae 

 
Fortune teller. She has the veg room smelling like gas


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

and they won't leave my azz ALONEEEE.....

nice crop cover!!! im about to switch myself form mulch to crop


----------



## Mr.Head (May 20, 2015)

Looking great man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Layer 1
> View attachment 3423177
> The way the plants are growing,I may only need the one net..very stocky growth.


Good to see stocky growth. Summer growing will suit these bbp crosses well methinks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Love that  my wife just dont get it ... i love to stare at my plants ... esp when they look great


Yes. This.. 

Ooooh coffee time!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2015)

I find the less I hover over them the happier they are. Checks are as fast as possible these days while still staying thorough as can be. Cannabis doesn't enjoy helicopter parenting IMO


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I find the less I hover over them the happier they are. Checks are as fast as possible these days while still staying thorough as can be. Cannabis doesn't enjoy helicopter parenting IMO


get a big greenhouse or grow outdoors and tell me the same when your reading a book under your cannabis tree and notice a cattapiller .... lol or in my indoors i watch the co2 rise as i chill and prune , taking my time to enjoy sll that free o2 yea i LIVE to be around plants .... loving some grape stomper my homie grew ... DANK


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> get a big greenhouse or grow outdoors and tell me the same when your reading a book under your cannabis tree and notice a cattapiller .... lol or in my indoors i watch the co2 rise as i chill and prune , taking my time to enjoy sll that free o2 yea i LIVE to be around plants .... loving some grape stomper my homie grew ... DANK


Sounds like a dream. 

Fact: Gardening reduces stress.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fact: Gardening reduces stress.


Yep

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3411917/





my dream is coming more true everyday
hope all of yours are as well 
gonna fill this rig with 12 monsters hoping a fourtune teller in themix grape stomper x og fer sure


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm


Keep throwing interesting facts at me and you may receive a handful of likes and an e-hug. Love learning.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2015)

Really do love the outdoor pics,hope you get a fortune teller gal,good smoke in them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 5 weeks flower

     

Looks like a bountiful harvest is in my future.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

They may be asking for more magnesium. I'm not sure yet. What do you guys think?


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2015)

I'd say so...looking fat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> get a big greenhouse or grow outdoors and tell me the same when your reading a book under your cannabis tree and notice a cattapiller .... lol or in my indoors i watch the co2 rise as i chill and prune , taking my time to enjoy sll that free o2 yea i LIVE to be around plants .... loving some grape stomper my homie grew ... DANK


LOL... you haven't seen me around that long have you?... you grossly mis understand my friend... I said I don't hover, I never made mention of spending little time with cannabis nor missing out on IPM.... I did say 'thorough' I believe... this pic goes out to Stache, look, Stache, I'm posting it AGAIN lol... Anyhoo I consider myself much more of an outdoor than an indoor guy... just haven't had the space for a minute


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3411917/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer mate. I'd visit there any day.


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm


hell yea i was looking for this artical in my heirloom gardener mag thanks . shoulda asked the internetting


Mad Hamish said:


> Looks killer mate. I'd visit there any day.


that cola looks legit . outdoors in s.africa . sounds serious . i know its the same plants but man fucking +rep..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They may be asking for more magnesium. I'm not sure yet. What do you guys think?


Doesn't look like hey need anything Pie. They're green and looking very healthy. Those are some monster stretchers you def will have a great harvest. As much as those are yielding and putting out the fire at same time I'm gonna have to get a pack of these. Your killing it!!!


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Doesn't look like hey need anything Pie. They're green and looking very healthy. Those are some monster stretchers you def will have a great harvest. As much as those are yielding and putting out the fire at same time I'm gonna have to get a pack of these. Your killing it!!!


it doesnt need anything..
@Flaming Pie just showing off 
good job


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 5 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 3423409 View attachment 3423411 View attachment 3423412 View attachment 3423413 View attachment 3423414
> 
> Looks like a bountiful harvest is in my future.


i can see why they call it white widow
damm thats white


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

Beemo said:


> it doesnt need anything..
> he's just showing off
> good job


Don't make her be a man bro. She's got a magic touch with these plants.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3411917/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup man you in California?


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't make her be a man bro. She's got a magic touch with these plants.


got nothin but luv and support for females. #respect




#likeagirl
#leanintogether


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice setup man you in California?


nope SW colorado


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Beemo said:


> it doesnt need anything..
> @Flaming Pie just showing off
> good job


haha. I assure you it was a real question. 

I tend to micromanage if unchecked. lol

I noticed some lifted edges and some yellowing around a couple fans outer edges.

Might just be a thing from them drying a bit too much before watering.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

Fireball, see me shine.....


----------



## Beemo (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> haha. I assure you it was a real question.
> 
> I tend to micromanage if unchecked. lol
> 
> ...


it could be, but only you or someone else doing the same method would have a better idea...
im no bottles organic, so yellow 6-1/2-7+ weeks is a norm..
i'd wouldnt be too worried. your leaves arent droopy.
they really look good... 
there nice, green, alittle nute burnt tip on the leaf, leaf is perked up/like praying. your fine..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 5 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 3423409 View attachment 3423411 View attachment 3423412 View attachment 3423413 View attachment 3423414
> 
> Looks like a bountiful harvest is in my future.


Not sure if you need mag, but the edges are curling up a little which is a transpiration issue, I believe, though I'm not sure without research as to what nutrient def. would lead to this issue. I assume you have heat under control so I would possibly assume, as you did, that it maybe from the medium becoming too dry. 

On a positive note, they look great and will only get better! Cheers.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

Jurple side branch...


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure if you need mag, but the edges are curling up a little which is a transpiration issue, I believe, though I'm not sure without research as to what nutrient def. would lead to this issue. I assume you have heat under control so I would possibly assume, as you did, that it maybe from the medium becoming too dry.
> 
> On a positive note, they look great and will only get better! Cheers.


i concure Dr that lil curl is osmotic pressure


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

Blueberry Smash - Rhapsody in Blue male x All Blues female.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Blueberry Smash - Rhapsody in Blue male x All Blues female.


That looks might good bro. Frosty as hell looks like Blue Dream a lil. Since its Blueberry cross how the smell from it? Great pairing of parents hopefully my crosses come out looking this good


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

hiymjames, post: 11610098, member: 190382"]That looks might good bro. Frosty as hell looks like Blue Dream a lil. Since its Blueberry cross how the smell from it? Great pairing of parents hopefully my crosses come out looking this good[/QUOTE]
The growth, smell, look is pure blue dream with an amplification of the blue...very strong pure blueberry odor with the faintest sour hazy hint lingering around. Not a touch of skunkiness that I've come to expect from most blueberry type strains.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Blueberry Smash - Rhapsody in Blue male x All Blues female.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

Big props and thanks to Gage Green Genetics though, those are their genetics at work and I only borrowed them...always willing to share backsy if they ask lol but I'm sure those guys have plenty of other action to get into. Seriously been nothing but satisfied with the gear, interactions, and so forth. #blessed


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Big props and thanks to Gage Green Genetics though, those are their genetics at work and I only borrowed them...always willing to share backsy if they ask lol but I'm sure those guys have plenty of other action to get into. Seriously been nothing but satisfied with the gear, interactions, and so forth. #blessed


Love seeing reports like this...that all blues is


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

Dude yes..all blues all the way, that girl will lock you to the couch, hope some of her influence comes through on the effect.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

Pretty sure Gandalf said that was one to watch for, I think he was a tester if I am not mistaken.

That fireballs looks great Giggles, mines really starting to take off. I'll have a full cloner in 2 weeks hopefully.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

Yes sir testers from last winter/spring, had some issues with a vendor and the group was gracious enough to make sure I wasn't left hanging by the nuts. I've seen a few people trashing on them here and there but I think those are either idiots or jealous competitors.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

Wtf is fireball? Looks insane...n how do I post pics direct without it being an attachment? Meh, is there a technical difficulties thread lol?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

Genuity made fireballs and people have been finding pure fire from it  I don't think I've seen a complaint about it yet. Good yield frosty and great flavour. It's Fire Alien Kush X Cherry Puff, if I got that right  if not Gen can correct me


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Wtf is fireball? Looks insane...n how do I post pics direct without it being an attachment? Meh, is there a technical difficulties thread lol?


Fireball=fire alien kush x cherry puff

 
GSC x chem king....chemical pheno.meaty.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Wtf is fireball? Looks insane...n how do I post pics direct without it being an attachment? Meh, is there a technical difficulties thread lol?


@Mr.Head hit you with the correct I for for Fireballs. 

When you go an upload you pics it will ask you at the post of the post where the pic is uploaded if you want to post it as attachment or full image. Click on full image. If you don't want to do it that way you need a photo sharing site like photobucket or imgur and upload the pics there and use the bb image code and paste it here in your post


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

goodies are in


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> goodies are in


Need to get me some of this ASAP. Nothing like having good microbes to feed your plants everything they need


----------



## kangosna745 (May 21, 2015)

Couple that with vegamatrix and you will be in for a special surpise...you'll never look back.


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

im always trying to improve my game... always trying to learn new techniques. once you think you got this ship... wrong, some little kid will pass you by...
you got to be willing to try new stuff, and be open minded. dont be hard head and use common sense


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Need to get me some of this ASAP. Nothing like having good microbes to feed your plants everything they need


It's really easy to make too akhiym. If you have some rice, milk, molasses, and a substrate (wheat bran, coco coir, shredded news paper, etc) you can whip up a big batch for very cheap, and it keeps for quite a while too.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

I'm about to go throw a bottle of probiotics on my garden beds right now  I've got an extra bottle sitting around from when I had Claustridium Difficile. Might as well use em for something. Maybe they'll help my soil.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's really easy to make too akhiym. If you have some rice, milk, molasses, and a substrate (wheat bran, coco coir, shredded news paper, etc) you can whip up a big batch for very cheap, and it keeps for quite a while too.


See I wouldn't mind making it if I had the time. My time is so limited and I mean that work the mrs my daughter two dogs one that's a puppy plus the plants plus I have a house now so yard work every two weeks and were re landscaping the back yard so I'm swamped. I'll keep this recipe that you gave me but a lot of good stuff like this that I can make I buy prepackaged so I can just add water to it and go.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> See I wouldn't mind making it if I had the time. My time is so limited and I mean that work the mrs my daughter two dogs one that's a puppy plus the plants plus I have a house now so yard work every two weeks and were re landscaping the back yard so I'm swamped. I'll keep this recipe that you gave me but a lot of good stuff like this that I can make I buy prepackaged so I can just add water to it and go.


It literally takes about 2 minutes of actual time. The rest of the time the jar(s) are just sitting there letting the microbes do their thing. I promise it's super easy.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It literally takes about 2 minutes of actual time. The rest of the time the jar(s) are just sitting there letting the microbes do their thing. I promise it's super easy.


If you say it's easy I believe you bro. I'll get the stuff and hit you when I'm gonna make it


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

I just put ten+ lactobacillus capsules into my 4x4 veggie bed and sprinkled 5 on the other bed. Will be interesting to see what they do by next weeks planting time.

Tomatoes Beans Peas and Peppers all going in the ground next week


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you say it's easy I believe you bro. I'll get the stuff and hit you when I'm gonna make it


Yeah bro actual prep time is nothing. You dump some rice in water and wait, strain that and dump the rice water in some milk and wait, then just seperate serum and you have your EM-1. Labor wise it is not much really it isn't.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2015)

Only thing,I have yet to see the kind of growth,I get from gro-kashi over home made...
That was just a hand full of kashi,sprinkled over the top of the soil(visual effects)


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Only thing,I have yet to see the kind of growth,I get from gro-kashi over home made...View attachment 3424003
> That was just a hand full of kashi,sprinkled over the top of the soil(visual effects)


Damn, looks like a storm is rolling in. lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Only thing,I have yet to see the kind of growth,I get from gro-kashi over home made...View attachment 3424003
> That was just a hand full of kashi,sprinkled over the top of the soil(visual effects)


This is why I said I would get this Grokashi cus the way it forms the mycelium I've haven't seen anything comes close to it. I'm still gonna get me some of this and I'll make my own but knowing me I prolly won't lol just get the Grokashi


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> This is why I said I would get this Grokashi cus the way it forms the mycelium I've haven't seen anything comes close to it. I'm still gonna get me some of this and I'll make my own but knowing me I prolly won't lol just get the Grokashi


Best believe I sure did the diy,even put oats in one pot,about the same handful,but the fuzziness never grew much bigger than the oat itself...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> This is why I said I would get this Grokashi cus the way it forms the mycelium I've haven't seen anything comes close to it. I'm still gonna get me some of this and I'll make my own but knowing me I prolly won't lol just get the Grokashi


I don't doubt that its a good product. I'm going to pick some up myself and try it out. Just throwing it out there that you can make something similar and it's not a huge pain in the nuts like some organic concoctions can be. 

They use an assortment of minerals in the gro kashi which I'm unsure of what it is exactly, but aside from that the premise is the same. Cultivating beneficial anaerobic bacteria. 

This shit actually works well for odors and other household uses. I've sprinkled some in our rabbits cages and the odor is gone within hours.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

The unconventional gardener sayss you can put it down your drains to remove blockages. Would have tried this before I paid the plummer $300+ last year.

Now it's in my arsenal if it ever happens again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The unconventional gardener sayss you can put it down your drains to remove blockages. Would have tried this before I paid the plummer $300+ last year.
> 
> Now it's in my arsenal if it ever happens again.


Yeah that's right! I'm going to have to try that out. Makes sense I guess.... although I would think it would take the microbes some time to tear through all of the pubes and gunk clogging up a shower drain.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2015)

Both of them post are very true...

Had a odor in my sink,poured a gal of kashi tea down the drain...smell has been gone,for around 1/2 yr now,I still did the drano thing,but I think it will help keep the pipes clean..


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2015)

Gro-Kashi and normal Bokashi are two slightly different ballgames... Gro-Kashi has a list of cultured microbes waaaaay exceeding a normal milk culture, plus some micro elements and foodies for the microbes to really take off... to see similar results as @genuity showed using normal bokashi you would need a little bit of horse manure as a top dress with the bokashi sprinkled over that and then a mulch on top. But if you get into ROLS, trust me if you use bokashi or gro-kashi those myco webs just go storming through the soil, and in the end that's where you want 'em. By now if I want to see a myco web above soil all I need to do is drop a leaf on the top of the soil and wait three days... ROLS for the win, everything just multiplies. I swear to gods my mulch gets EATEN by the soil in eight weeks Max. By the time a run is done there is just a little layer left right on top. Soils at rest will have visible myco webs as long as I keep them moist. No need to re build a micro herd if you don't kill it or throw it away...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah that's right! I'm going to have to try that out. Makes sense I guess.... although I would think it would take the microbes some time to tear through all of the pubes and gunk clogging up a shower drain.


StOw, don't know about showers but it does do a fantastic job in sewerage systems for sure. We need to use sceptic tanks on the farms out here so no chemical cleaning, bokashi is a life saver no bad smells ever. Not too convinced about the shower drain though lol...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, don't know about showers but it does do a fantastic job in sewerage systems for sure. We need to use sceptic tanks on the farms out here so no chemical cleaning, bokashi is a life saver no bad smells ever. Not too convinced about the shower drain though lol...


Yeah the shit is amazing. Really fascinating to learn about putting to use all of these little critters that are EVERYWHERE. Rrog drinks some pretty disgusting stuff (kiefer??) and swears by it for helping with digestion and overall health.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 21, 2015)

Daybreaker Trashcan Phenotype (smells rotting like a trashcan).


----------



## greenghost420 (May 21, 2015)

doing my first kashi topdress tonight as i flip. love thy mycelium!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> doing my first kashi topdress tonight as i flip. love thy mycelium!


Did you buy some or make it?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

Lactobacillus saved my life, that C.difficile is no joke.

It took 2 years to recover fully... Alternative treatments was to cut me open and put someone else's shit inside me.... yes that is a medical procedure that they use to get people to recover from being give way to much antibiotics by incompetent doctors.

One lady got a "donation" from her fat daughter and put on a tonne of weight.

Note to everyone, if you take an anti biotic you are SUPPOSED TO TAKE A PROBIOTIC doctor's/pharmacists don't tell people this for some reason, probably because it helps there business with all the side effects from the drugs they shell out to people. Anti biotics can and will kill all of your gut flora in high doses.

I never had any effects until a full 7 days after I took the antibiotics and was shitting myself with a bleedling asshole.

I know it's fucking disgusting but probiotics are an essential medicine that is often neglected and without them we can suffer some serious shit. Pun intended.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

not that it was all bad, all I could do was read RIU literally all day, I'd sit beside the bathroom and learned the "organics method" from a lot of kind folks on here.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 21, 2015)

The IRIE's are into the 3" now


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> The IRIE's are into the 3" now
> View attachment 3424098


@Mr.Beanz keep my posted on the fallen angel, i have those too..


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @Mr.Beanz keep my posted on the fallen angel, i have those too..



Cool will do, should be on fire like the shoreline I know the Devils boys very well


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

fallen angel fem or regs?
did you get the rollex too?


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> fallen angel fem or regs?
> did you get the rollex too?


Fallen Angel only come in Fem i'm sure like the Shoreline...Which is their pride and joy S1's every seed popped is the same 1 pheno thats it, pure stable  Only a handful of strains out there like that, only down side is you cannot clone Shoreline it just flowers for some reason. So people keep buying the seeds as they are always the same I know loads of people popping the Shoreline never seen a different pheno ever. Also Devils are hardcore veganic guys and use OG-Tea which im sure some use that here too.

The Rollex comes in both reg and fem not touched it yet but heard it does stretch, had a smoke of it though very nice


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> Fallen Angel only come in Fem i'm sure like the Shoreline...


my FA and rollie are regs...
got this in today.. swamp boyz gilz nilz
definition of gilz nilz= nuttin in a bitch's mouth
please excuse my language


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> my FA and rollie are regs...
> got this in today.. swamp boyz gilz nilz
> definition of gilz nilz= nuttin in a bitch's mouth


Sweet they must of done both now should be fire!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> my FA and rollie are regs...
> got this in today.. swamp boyz gilz nilz
> definition of gilz nilz= nuttin in a bitch's mouth
> please excuse my language


thats a 6 pack? or is there 12 inside?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you buy some or make it?


i bought some grokashi, was gonna do a diy but if gen says that grokashi is much better i might not try the diy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i bought some grokashi, was gonna do a diy but if gen says that grokashi is much better i might not try the diy.


Right on. Did you order it direct from them?


----------



## Beemo (May 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> thats a 6 pack? or is there 12 inside?


its a 6.. its suppose to be a 12... even when i told stax, stax was shocked...
so, stax sent my stuff, and accidentally put in pnw platinum og instead of what i orderd cherry alien...
stax said no biggie,, ill send out cherry alien soon..
AWESOME... i luv freebies....
STAX is GOOD in my books....
the other shoe is for you @akhiymjames


----------



## greenghost420 (May 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on. Did you order it direct from them?


i was gonna but grabbed it on buildasoil when i grabbed other shit. the owners cool as shit, ill be ordering direct after this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Lactobacillus saved my life, that C.difficile is no joke.
> 
> It took 2 years to recover fully... Alternative treatments was to cut me open and put someone else's shit inside me.... yes that is a medical procedure that they use to get people to recover from being give way to much antibiotics by incompetent doctors.
> 
> ...


Wow. Sounds like a very tough time. You are a good guy MrHead, didn't notice you get grumpy once on here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> Fallen Angel only come in Fem i'm sure like the Shoreline...Which is their pride and joy S1's every seed popped is the same 1 pheno thats it, pure stable  Only a handful of strains out there like that, only down side is you cannot clone Shoreline it just flowers for some reason. So people keep buying the seeds as they are always the same I know loads of people popping the Shoreline never seen a different pheno ever. Also Devils are hardcore veganic guys and use OG-Tea which im sure some use that here too.
> 
> The Rollex comes in both reg and fem not touched it yet but heard it does stretch, had a smoke of it though very nice


Aren't ALL S1's a copy of the mother? Never touched 'em with a ten foot pole myself tho so seriously curious.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aren't ALL S1's a copy of the mother? Never touched 'em with a ten foot pole myself tho so seriously curious.


Yea supposed to be but most s1's have a lot of variation to them. I swear I've never heard of an s1 putting out the same pheno every time in every bean. I've seen too many nice females reversed back to themselves and then produce a whole wide range of phenos. How ever them Devil Harvest boys bred a s1 to be stable like that is very good IMHO and it makes me want to try them for that reason


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea supposed to be but most s1's have a lot of variation to them. I swear I've never heard of an s1 putting out the same pheno every time in every bean. I've seen too many nice females reversed back to themselves and then produce a whole wide range of phenos. How ever them Devil Harvest boys bred a s1 to be stable like that is very good IMHO and it makes me want to try them for that reason


Yeah you got it spot on bro! Devils worked hard to produce this for the Shoreline instead of going down the pollen chuck route  Originally it was supposed to come from Texas I think so they must be easily availble in the US...
Starbud by Hortilab is supposed to be another sure thing for S1 also, forget about *Riot Seeds* don't touch them they claim most are S1 but most people in the game know they are just a pure rip off company and talk pure BS


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> Yeah you got it spot on bro! Devils worked hard to produce this for the Shoreline instead of going down the pollen chuck route  Originally it was supposed to come from Texas I think so they must be easily availble in the US...
> Starbud by Hortilab is supposed to be another sure thing for S1 also, forget about *Riot Seeds* don't touch them they claim most are S1 but most people in the game know they are just a pure rip off company and talk pure BS


I would like to know how you stabilize an S1 and why haven't this been done on all the clone only strains. I usually don't mess with s1 unless it's a clone strain that I couldn't get my hands on. Having beans like that is good cus you would never have to worry about having to keep moms. Just pop beans whenever you wanted. Very interesting


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I would like to know how you stabilize an S1 and why haven't this been done on all the clone only strains. I usually don't mess with s1 unless it's a clone strain that I couldn't get my hands on. Having beans like that is good cus you would never have to worry about having to keep moms. Just pop beans whenever you wanted. Very interesting


There are some serious books out there on breeding and goes very deep my friend had one cannot remember the name of it but it's was some hardcore botany to read up on...I'm sure s2 is even more guranteed stable seeing how they do it looked very long and time consuming but the end result worth it. Below is an extract I found explainging things in simple terms, once you start reading up it really can go over your head so you need to be really into it love your botany and love to be a perfectionist.
Otherwise it really fries your brain lol 

*<snip>*
The process employs father plants which are selected from long *line-bred farmlines* or *IBL’s* (*Inbred Lines*) that are known to be dominant for a specific trait, I.E light sensitivity, potency, fast flowering etc. These father lines are outcrossed to self pollinated *elite cuts* selected from *stress tested poly-hybrid mothers* which have been selected for other qualities such as exotic flavors, smells, or specific plant shapes or structures. As the original *mother cuts *are not true breeding because of their polyhybrid nature they take them though a 2 time *self pollination* *process(s2) *to obtain homogeneity, heavily stress testing a selection before they ever meet the pollen studs. For those who do not understand the “*selfing*” process it means a female plant is chemically sex reversed allowing it to pollinate itself resulting in *s1 seed* generation-One common misconception is that this process will result in identical phenos exactly like their *mother plant* -however in reality *recessive traits* can still be hiding with variation occurring among sibling seeds so this process must be repeated with the adequate s1 seed to achieve more homogeneous *s2 seeds*. Stress tested s2’s of excellent mothers are breeding gold as they are homozygous for all traits seen in the s1 individual selection.
*<snip>*

Probably best to start up another thread on Breeding so we don't clog up this one as it goes on forever 
.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

No worries I can already see how they do it: Inbreed to remove recessive traits you do not want, the same goal as any IBL. Soon as you are happy with the F1 cross you start selfing your favorites and testing beans. Simple enough. I'd still prefer to buy the pre S1 seed stock any day. I have an interest in hobby breeding and no way I would enjoy a great pheno being a terminal line. I'd just cry all year. One at least wants a shot at a little pollen chuck. Very reluctant to let herm pollen touch my vault, seen enough nightmare scenarios from guys breeding fems over here. Interesting as all get out though gonna do me some reading...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> There are some serious books out there on breeding and goes very deep my friend had one cannot remember the name of it but it's was some hardcore botany to read up on...I'm sure s2 is even more guranteed stable seeing how they do it looked very long and time consuming but the end result worth it. Below is an extract I found explainging things in simple terms, once you start reading up it really can go over your head so you need to be really into it love your botany and love to be a perfectionist.
> Otherwise it really fries your brain lol
> 
> *<snip>*
> ...


Damn bro that's some good as info fareal. I'm glad you posted it. I haven't read a whole lot on breeding but I know the basics and this was easy to understand as I love growing tremendously and learning everything I can about it so I see where they make s1 stable I just didnt think it would be simple like that. Not saying it's simple cus it's gonna take a massive pool selection to find the best plant the represents the traits your after just didn't think you would have to create s2 seeds and they would be homozygous. Wonder why more breeders haven't don't this on a lot of the specific clone only strains. This is def for another thread.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> Originally it was supposed to come from Texas I think so they must be easily availble in the US...


shoreline from tex is the REAL DEAL... sooo LOUD... 
im still tryin to get my buddies cut... not easily available... tightly held...
tex shoreline has NO PURPs in it... green to lime green...
it gets top dollar...


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> forget about *Riot Seeds* don't touch them they claim most are S1 but most people in the game know they are just a pure rip off company and talk pure BS


yes forget about RIOT SEEDS... i wouldnt touch them with a 100ft pole... the main reason why i got them, cuz he used to be affiliated with ggg
i think he uses similar tactics as kens gdp... he uses his sympathy card to get elite cuts. and then sells his ship 25+ a bean... i dont mind the high price as long as something decent comes out, or if he's using the actual elite cuts... the main reason i got them...
but after 3 pks... NOTHING... over 375+ down the drain... lessened learned..
all im going to say about them, about my experience


----------



## Mr.Head (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Beanz said:


> There are some serious books out there on breeding and goes very deep my friend had one cannot remember the name of it but it's was some hardcore botany to read up on...I'm sure s2 is even more guranteed stable seeing how they do it looked very long and time consuming but the end result worth it. Below is an extract I found explainging things in simple terms, once you start reading up it really can go over your head so you need to be really into it love your botany and love to be a perfectionist.
> Otherwise it really fries your brain lol
> 
> *<snip>*
> ...


Thanks for that, gives me some idea of what I should be doing with the fireballs. If you can think of that book name, or other's you'd suggest would love to add them to the reading list


----------



## Mr.Head (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Wow. Sounds like a very tough time. You are a good guy MrHead, didn't notice you get grumpy once on here.


Thank's Hamish  

An interesting thing is I had stomach issues up until about December of this year. I made a batch of pot cookies, with cannabutter, and my stomach has been great since. I think I may have ate 4-5 cookies over the course of a week. I went from spending $50 a month on probiotics for the last 2 years to taking nothing at all and feeling great.


----------



## Mr.Beanz (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks for that, gives me some idea of what I should be doing with the fireballs. If you can think of that book name, or other's you'd suggest would love to add them to the reading list


Found some online versions might be useful and free 
Will keep digging...

Marijuana Botany - Chapter 3

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/botany.html#Chapter 3 - Genetics and Breeding of Cannabis

Cannabis Breeders Bible.

http://herbgrow.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Breeders_Bible.pdf

.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

This is what I was talking about guys. I think it may be from the soil drying out too much between watering. So today I dropped her feed to .8tsp to gallon and will be watering again on Sunday with .75tsp.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Thank's Hamish
> 
> An interesting thing is I had stomach issues up until about December of this year. I made a batch of pot cookies, with cannabutter, and my stomach has been great since. I think I may have ate 4-5 cookies over the course of a week. I went from spending $50 a month on probiotics for the last 2 years to taking nothing at all and feeling great.


You remember @mycomaster also had severe digestive issues. He used to make canna sweeties, but ended up swearing by home made shatter in capsules, and that is from having to smoke a joint before and straight after eating just to hold it down to what sounds like a much better quality of living. Something special about eating versus smoking.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is what I was talking about guys. I think it may be from the soil drying out too much between watering. So today I dropped her feed to .8tsp to gallon and will be watering again on Sunday with .75tsp.
> 
> View attachment 3424764 View attachment 3424765


Ah... that is nothing. Slight burn in the tips in non-organic rigs simply means you are pushing the girls right to the end of their envelope and not going over. This is why we keep saying it, magic fingers you have there...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You remember @mycomaster also had severe digestive issues. He used to make canna sweeties, but ended up swearing by home made shatter in capsules, and that is from having to smoke a joint before and straight after eating just to hold it down to what sounds like a much better quality of living. Something special about eating versus smoking.


Wonder if he's switched over to the Rosin tech. It's getting me blasted smoking it. I wonder what eating a whole cap would do. I might give that a try lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ah... that is nothing. Slight burn in the tips in non-organic rigs simply means you are pushing the girls right to the end of their envelope and not going over. This is why we keep saying it, magic fingers you have there...


Exactly what I was gonna say. Slight tip burn means your pushing them to be max. It can happen from the soil drying out but I doubt that's where it's from. They look fine. If you feel the nutes are too much then do a plain water watering the next time. Feed and plain water schedule but I would just keep doing what your doing @Flaming Pie just like Hamish and all of us have been saying magic touch


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ah... that is nothing. Slight burn in the tips in non-organic rigs simply means you are pushing the girls right to the end of their envelope and not going over. This is why we keep saying it, magic fingers you have there...


haha. Well I am having some slight leaf drop that looks like the plant using up her reserve inner leaves that don't get as much light.

So I will reduce watering to 2 days and see if that makes a difference. If I find they drain fast then I will know that they didnt need watered. Today though they are dry (dryer than bread) up to my second knuckle. 

I could just be pushing them really hard. I just want to be sure.

I could always top with a bit of EWC to help slow the drying on top too. Ugh... Sooo many options!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Exactly what I was gonna say. Slight tip burn means your pushing them to be max. It can happen from the soil drying out but I doubt that's where it's from. They look fine. If you feel the nutes are too much then do a plain water watering the next time. Feed and plain water schedule but I would just keep doing what your doing @Flaming Pie just like Hamish and all of us have been saying magic touch


I find when I hit the sweet spot (like a week ago) if I pull all nutes they go deficient. 

That is why I was using a solo cup of plain water to prewet. To avoid straight plain watering my plants. Worked pretty well.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I find when I hit the sweet spot (like a week ago) if I pull all nutes they go deficient.
> 
> That is why I was using a solo cup of plain water to prewet. To avoid straight plain watering my plants. Worked pretty well.


You know your stuff so I believe it's just right over the edge line. Solo cup might not be enough now that they're further along but I'm sure they still will go deficient one you begin to flush


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You know your stuff so I believe it's just right over the edge line. Solo cup might not be enough now that they're further along but I'm sure they still will go deficient one you begin to flush


Yeah I am just gonna pull back a bit. from .9 tsp to .8 tsp. Top with a bit of EWC to reduce surface evaporation a bit so the plant has more water to take in with nutes.

That should do it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

I don't really like to let em go deficient. I like to see the colors change from end of life vs a flush. 

They always ask for a bit less near the end, but I usually am still feeding about .5 tsp the last week. Usually the water before harvest I give em plain water.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

There I topped with a cup and a half of EWC and watered it in.
 

Here are the Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie looking good after being transplanted and watered with .5tsp grow.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

looking good @Flaming Pie
you'll find your watering sweet spot.. just takes time and experience..
your attention to detail is better than most people. i tend to do the same... i bet your very organized and you keep things clean 
im still messing with my sweet spot... but i think i got it where i want it right now.
here's one of my rare few tips.
it takes my all day to water. i never have any runoff. dont want any of the good stuff/food to leave or flush out...
something like, once in the mornin, lunch, afternoon, night.
soaks it ALL up, NO run off
then water once the next day..
stays MOIST....
i have a good 1-2 inch of ewc completely covered the top.. it will be gone when its done...
so everytime i water. im feeding it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> looking good @Flaming Pie
> you'll find your watering sweet spot.. just takes time and experience..
> your attention to detail is better than most people. i tend to do the same... i bet your very organized and you keep things clean
> im still messing with my sweet spot... but i think i got it where i want it right now.
> ...


It takes me about an hour to water 2-4 plants. I like to give them a little. Then wait 5-10 min. Then I water and wait a couple min until they start draining about a half inch of water or more. Then I let them sit another couple minutes and use a shop vac to clear the trays.

Since I don't do plain water feeds I have to be sure to get a good amount of runoff. Plus the promix will absorb whatever nutrients it can hold and some will be released at next watering.

My mom is always like, Why does it take so long? To which I reply, if I water too fast the water will follow the path of least resistance and just drain out. That leaves dry spots in the soil. If I water slowly, the moisture has time to seep into the medium evenly.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It takes me about an hour to water 2-4 plants. I like to give them a little. Then wait 5-10 min. Then I water and wait a couple min until they start draining about a half inch of water or more.


i use to do that. now its like every 3hrs



Flaming Pie said:


> use a shop vac to clear the trays.


i knew it... 
i cant stand messy rooms/places... 
im always cleaning...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i use to do that. now its like every 3hrs
> 
> 
> i knew it...
> ...


Oh it can be a little cluttered in the rest of my basement in the veg and mixing area. But at least once a week I straighten up.

Usually the only trash around is a discarded glove or two. I keep soil and trimmings/leaves off the floor.

I need to do a bit more.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

damm. i wish i had your space/basement...
must be a serious watering wand you have there hookup to a pump...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm. i wish i had your space/basement...
> must be a serious watering wand you have there hookup to a pump...


Yeah all the space is great, except I can't really use any more of it for growing. I have no way to vent outside except one six inch. Venting into my chimney was causing backflow through my water heater vent pipe. Plumber said I would have to chip away concrete and put an elbow in to make all flow go up. meh...

Once my water heater kicks the bucket, I will install one that vents directly outside instead of up my chimney. Then it will be game on.

That watering wand is a back saver for sure. It totally sucked having to crawl in my tent every time to hand water.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Wonder if he's switched over to the Rosin tech. It's getting me blasted smoking it. I wonder what eating a whole cap would do. I might give that a try lol.


Dude... not me or Hand could last a week smoking like Myco does. Them oil drenched multi strain blunts, rolled me one or two but didn't finish 'em. The cat can suck down a few of those before breakfast. Oil in a cap, man, I'd say that is exclusively for fellas with as many and as serious medical issues as that guy. I seriously don't think anybody can out smoke him no way.


Flaming Pie said:


> haha. Well I am having some slight leaf drop that looks like the plant using up her reserve inner leaves that don't get as much light.
> 
> So I will reduce watering to 2 days and see if that makes a difference. If I find they drain fast then I will know that they didnt need watered. Today though they are dry (dryer than bread) up to my second knuckle.
> 
> ...


Now that it is a detail you are watching total certainty will surface along with your observations over the next few runs. Experience kicking in and starting to run the show, we all have to graduate from research to lab work eh


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Maaaaaaaaybe some day I will allow you guys to witness the sweet chaos from which my ladies harvest their god-juice and spring forth like the perfect little miracles they are. Neat... welllllll no. Not even close. Muahahahahaha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Maaaaaaaaybe some day I will allow you guys to witness the sweet chaos from which my ladies harvest their god-juice and spring forth like the perfect little miracles they are. Neat... welllllll no. Not even close. Muahahahahaha.


Wait... what?

Say again? lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> Say again? lol


I probably run the most untidy rig on this planet lmfao...


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

aspi


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

yo mad
whats a good beer over there?
maybe they have it where im at.
good beer and bbq,, hmmm


----------



## kgp (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It takes me about an hour to water 2-4 plants.





Beemo said:


> i use to do that. now its like every 3hrs


What!! You guys are surely dedicated.

I only water when the plant needs water, only feed when the plant needs food. No routine.

When I first started gardening I would over analyze things which caused much more problems than benefits.

I have learned to read the plants. Especially growing multiple strains. What one likes, the others don't.

But keep doing what works for you. That is a lot of time and work. I guess I wish I had time like that.between managing the business, spending time with my wife, kids, family, friends, and exercise my time in the garden is fast and to the point. Watering 48 plants takes me 30 minutes.

Mixing amendments, and trimming is where I spend the most time.

I've recently hired this hot young chick that has A.D.D. To trim. She eats adderall and can trim like no tomorrow. And she works for buds. Hahaha

Now I just have to convince her to do it naked so I know she's not stealing product. Lol


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> But keep doing what works for you. That is a lot of time and work. I guess I wish I had time like that.between managing the business, spending time with my wife, kids, family, friends, and exercise my time in the garden is fast and to the point. Watering 48 plants takes me 30 minutes.


i do most of my chores in between... i look forward to the watering dayz. because i get alot of stuff done, prepping, rearranging, feeding, making teas etc.. not just watering.
organics not for the LAZY
i ALWAYS find time for my b-ball and flag football. and the gym.
only time i use the kiss method, is when theres something wrong...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

I don't sit still for an hour. I go around and straighten up between watering. I come on here and do my updates and complete my journal.

Besides,I enjoy sitting with my girls. I set time aside for them.

I only peak in on them between watering days to make sure they aren't too close to the lights.


----------



## kgp (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't sit still for an hour. I go around and straighten up between watering. I come on here and do my updates and complete my journal.


Lol, I know. Just from start to finish. I didn't mean that in any condescending way. I hope that post didn't come off dick-ish.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> I didn't mean that in any condescending way. I hope that post didn't come off dick-ish.


lol, i was thinkin the same thing after my last post. its all good
i have plenty to do on those days, mine as well take your time watering


----------



## v.s one (May 22, 2015)

I'm gunning for that animism so when they pop up I'm getting them. They say sold out but not for long. The others sound good too. V. S 1


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

just cooked some chicken for my dog.
couple thighs in simmering boiling water for 1hr
chop it up. simmer down chicken stock. save stock..
put dog food in bowl, couple spoon full of chicken, and poor some stock over it.
real protein...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm gunning for that animism so when they pop up I'm getting them. They say sold out but not for long. The others sound good too. V. S 1


I'll be getting that one for sure too. Don't worry if you miss out over there NGR will have them too



Beemo said:


> just cooked some chicken for my dog.
> couple thighs in simmering boiling water for 1hr
> chop it up. simmer down chicken stock. save stock..
> put dog food in bowl, couple spoon full of chicken, and poor some stock over it.
> real protein...


I do that for my dog all the time she loves it. Give her plain organic white rice too


----------



## v.s one (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be getting that one for sure too. Don't worry if you miss out over there NGR will have them too
> 
> 
> 
> I do that for my dog all the time she loves it. Give her plain organic white rice too


Cool thanks for the heads up. I need to get on the news letter over there. Rui gots my back so it's all love.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Cool thanks for the heads up. I need to get on the news letter over there. Rui gots my back so it's all love.


just be ready... sounds like it will be gone quick...
right now 20% off at the N including ggg


----------



## madininagyal (May 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> only going to say this one more time...
> Madin your on my IGNORE LIST. so stop quoting me.scuk
> so Fudge off


so what ? gonna do something about it?


----------



## madininagyal (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I highly recommend it. Just beautiful plants. You will find something to your liking in a pack.
> 
> I found grape smells 4 out of 6 females. 2 being very grape. They produce plentiful keif on the grind and there is alot of frost on the leaves which makes it good for hashing the trim.


what was the smell of the 2 other?


----------



## Torch1 (May 22, 2015)

Ascension 5/5 seeds @14days

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

dont worry little biatch i WILL not forget about you...
i see what your doing... trying to get me to incriminate myself...
done talking to you... stop wasting thread...
flaming pie dont answer that whining pos who biatchs about price. the same people that you said there's no reasoning with them...


----------



## madininagyal (May 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> Only thing,I have yet to see the kind of growth,I get from gro-kashi over home made...View attachment 3424003
> That was just a hand full of kashi,sprinkled over the top of the soil(visual effects)


is it better to mix it in the soil or to top dress?


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> dont worry little biatch i WILL not forget about you...
> i see what your doing... trying to get me to incriminate myself...
> done talking to you... stop wasting thread...
> flaming pie dont answer that whining pos who biatchs about price. the same people that you said there's no reasoning with them...


are you having your periods? are you a 5 years school to tell flaming pie to not answer me? last week you agree some price was insane but now you change side again.... i was not trolling or anything but seem like i hurt you that wasn't my intention so i apologize ...


----------



## v.s one (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> just be ready... sounds like it will be gone quick...
> right now 20% off at the N including ggg


Lol. When I step I will step.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> what was the smell of the 2 other?


They were more rubber and pinesol


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

what??? my ggg so loud, i cant hear you little biatch...
i have the new ones on the way... this is just my ggg collec... NO TESTERS
get off my JOCK...

what dont you understand about your on the ignore list??? its seems like you really care that your on there. you keep reply trying to get my attention.. little boy..


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> what??? my ggg so loud, i cant hear you little biatch...
> i have the new ones on the way... this is just my ggg collec... NO TESTERS
> get off my JOCK...


Are you drunk?


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you drunk?


NOPE.... never better!
dont worry about it... this aint about you


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

couple weeks ago flaming.. you had problems with these whiners... saying they cant be reasoned with... now you agree with them?


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

LOL, now stow likes your comment... LMAO... the same guy that keeps calling you out for being a tester and not buying...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LOL, now stow likes your comment... LMAO... the same guy that keeps calling you out for being a tester and not buying...


You could just drop it and get over it. Right now you're the only one carrying on like a 2 year old.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 23, 2015)

This Beemo guy's out to lunch. 

Funny stuff. 

Beemo, people can have a difference of opinion on one thing and agree on other topics. We don't have to argue about everything because we don't agree on pricing of Gage Green.... We all grow shit from different breeders in here, even Flamingpie.

It's called a difference of opinion....


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> couple weeks ago flaming.. you had problems with these whiners... saying they cant be reasoned with... now you agree with them?


I know where you coming from,but you must remember....it's the internet,and things get taken out of context all the time,with multiple different upbringings,come a multitude of slang language.

The saying "1 bad apple "

Well that 1 bad apple,has been gone for a few weeks...and things are much better around this place.


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You could just drop it and get over it. Right now you're the only one carrying on like a 2 year old.





Mr.Head said:


> This Beemo guy's out to lunch.
> 
> Funny stuff.
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> I know where you coming from,but you must remember....it's the internet,and things get taken out of context all the time,with multiple different upbringings,come a multitude of slang language.
> 
> The saying "1 bad apple "
> 
> Well that 1 bad apple,has been gone for a few weeks...and things are much better around this place.


Agreed, we might not all agree on everything but there is a good bunch of people here. And in reality I'm sure we have more in common than not. Everyone enjoy the holiday weekend. Peace.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> is it better to mix it in the soil or to top dress?


I do both,my best time using it..has been in the earth box/earth bucket.


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Beemo, people can have a difference of opinion on one thing and agree on other topics. We don't have to argue about everything because we don't agree on pricing of Gage Green.... We all grow shit from different breeders in here, even Flamingpie.
> 
> It's called a difference of opinion....


i agree with that completely... thats why i been giving likes to , kgp, king arthur, greenghost, etc... even you from time to time...it was good arguements with them...
but theres people i will never like...stow... madin....notsoe..... i just ignore...
thats the difference...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i agree with that completely... thats why i been giving likes to , kgp, king arthur, greenghost, etc... even you from time to time...it was good arguements with them...
> but theres people i will never like...stow... madin....notsoe..... i just ignore...
> thats the difference...


Well that's your prerogative. I can disagree with someone, even get in to a pissing match with them and then get over it. 

I have no problems with Pie. She seems like a nice person and she's a great grower. I disagree with her on some things, but I'd be the first person to help her out if she needed it. 

But whatever, we can be mortal enemies you and I.


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

its about loyalty and who you can trust...
if you got my back, I got your back FOR SURE and then some....
none of this bandwagon b.s. jumping back and forth...


----------



## kgp (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its about loyalty and who you can trust...
> if you got my back, I got your back FOR SURE and then some....
> none of this bandwagon b.s. jumping back and forth...


See but it's not about loyalty here. This is an Internet forum, about growing pot.

And no offense, I don't trust anyone. I don't know any of you guys like that.

I have friends in my life that I would do anything for, and I'm sure they would do for me. I've known these people for years, they come over to my house, they have watched my kids grow.

I wouldn't know any of you if I passed you guys at the grocery store.

I would love to give advice, or throw someone a pack of seeds but that's about it.

I don't need anyone to have my back on a forum. I have a great education and can hold my own in a discussion. And a discussion is where it stops. There is no real beef here. Real beef is in the real world over real issues. None of which has ever happened to me in my few years at riu.

There is no bandwagon, and if someone wants to disagree with me, that's totally cool.

I just think people take shit too far. It is what it is.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 23, 2015)

Man best thing about GGG is that you can have every combo of flav/effect you can think of all from one outfit...I keep giving others a shot but those guys will definitely stay at the top of my list to pick from. 
Daybreaker, All Blues, Rhapsody in Blue, MendoBreath f2, lemon puff, salvation, orange juice, blue in green, d cure, mendo montage, euphoric, and white buzz...not disappointed yet.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2015)

Soon to be running orange juice,,very terptastic


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Man best thing about GGG is that you can have every combo of flav/effect you can think of all from one outfit...I keep giving others a shot but those guys will definitely stay at the top of my list to pick from.
> Daybreaker, All Blues, Rhapsody in Blue, MendoBreath f2, lemon puff, salvation, orange juice, blue in green, d cure, mendo montage, euphoric, and white buzz...not disappointed yet.


Which was your favorite?


----------



## kangosna745 (May 23, 2015)

Toss up between All Blues and Dcure so far, orange juice and salvation haven't been chopped plus wwhite buzz and euphoric haven't been popped but they look fat and healthy like the rest were...unlike someone else who I just got and each pack has a bean that looks like a rock.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I'm hoping the orange juice and salvation will gimme that vitamin c i need in my diet, blue and cure got the berry/grapey end of things covered lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

I personally respect @st0wandgrow for his organic knowledge. He seems like a good grower and is a good source of support/info.

I may get annoyed with repetition of certain complaints but that hasn't happened in weeks. Last time wasn't even stow.

As long as people don't take it too far, I enjoy a healthy debate.

People disagreeing with me is fine as long as they don't disrespect me for having a different opinion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

Back on topic, the raspberry montage x blackberrypie seems like it is gonna be a heavy feeder and drinker.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx)

bx'd by a friend of mine on this board some time ago.

i have 3 phenos with one seed left (from 25) which was just germed.
hopefully she'll turn out to be another female.

this pheno is my keeper. solid pole type. bomb smell. bomb resin production.
dense nuggets. very good yield. quick to clone. manageable stretch. & more.

im mothering her up to take 30 clones & run the best 20 in rose pots (2 gal).

the other phenos are very og in structure (open branchy stretchy) & will probably get tossed. i'll run the one's i might ditch 2x just to make sure. little less veg time cause they blew up big.

grape stomper x underdawg og


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Soon to be running orange juice,,very terptastic


i kicked my self for not getting that one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Toss up between All Blues and Dcure so far, orange juice and salvation haven't been chopped plus wwhite buzz and euphoric haven't been popped but they look fat and healthy like the rest were...unlike someone else who I just got and each pack has a bean that looks like a rock.


Right on. Is Jo the papa for all blues? I want to try another strain from them, but I'd like to try a cross from a different male. What's the father for the D Cure? I've heard good reports about the Mendo crosses.... what did you think of the Mendo Montage?


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> See but it's not about loyalty here. This is an Internet forum, about growing pot.
> 
> And no offense, I don't trust anyone. I don't know any of you guys like that.
> 
> ...


true. but this is a small group a people...
we have cup events yearly and other events to goto.
i would not mind meeting some of these cool cats around here.
how else do elite clone only cuts get passed around??
so its best to be nice...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on. Is Jo the papa for all blues? I want to try another strain from them, but I'd like to try a cross from a different male. What's the father for the D Cure? I've heard good reports about the Mendo crosses.... what did you think of the Mendo Montage?


You may like D Cure bro. It's Chem D x Grapestomper BX2. Always hear amazing things about the Mendo crosses. Yea Jo is the papa of All Blues


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i agree with that completely... thats why i been giving likes to , kgp, king arthur, greenghost, etc... even you from time to time...it was good arguements with them...
> but theres people i will never like...stow... madin....notsoe..... i just ignore...
> thats the difference...


Dude, you have no sense of humor if you are really that mad at me posting that picture of my bertha and saying it was only ten days because I really can't recall ever having any other interaction with you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

I would roll up one with any of yall.

I would like to try some of genuity's and stow's organic buds. I would like to take a whiff of theOG that kgp likes best too.

I wouldn't let none of yall in my home. Security and all that, but maybe one year at a C cup.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would roll up one with any of yall.
> 
> I would like to try some of genuity's and stow's organic buds. I would like to take a whiff of theOG that kgp likes best too.
> 
> I wouldn't let none of yall in my home. Security and all that, but maybe one year at a C cup.


Well said, my thoughts exactly.

I know it is hard to gage people's personalities from an online forum and I really think if I met most of the people I converse with here on RIU, we would get along nicely. I mean we all have one very big thing in common, we love growing and smoking bud. And I can honestly say I have zero animosity towards any member, sure I'll get in quibbles with people but that is usually because they start with the name calling or I'm just being a smart ass but at the end of the day I wish only the best for all growers.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

for the record, the other pheno in flower.

grape stomper og (bx)


----------



## kangosna745 (May 23, 2015)

yeah he's right about Jo being the daddy, and with the D-cure you'll find anything from straight grape (real grape not artificial) to heavy chem phenos, of course the best are those with both features and those are the strongest to smoke too. I like the mendo montage but really wasn't that hip on it, patients loved it, but I really like a little bit of og or chem like funk and all mine were a very clean fruity smell (of course there is no og in that strain but I gave it run any way). I did find one fairly funky garlic and grape mendobreath though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

Topped my girls for the first time.

Here are some of the tops. Notice the five fingers on the left and the 3 fingers on the right? They were all chopped above the second node.

 

Cherry Jo #4

Two hits of this and you are gone.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

iv already had a member in my house. well be friends till he fucks me over. i have a fetish for loyalty. one of those things that cant be bought, but earned!death before dishonor.

that bright moments 3 was pretty good, nice earthy grapes. but just not on grategrapes level, shit is fire.chopping it shit looked light too. looked like a half, turned out to be 24g. the rosin is strong as shit! nothin bangs my head like this heavy metal rosin hits do lol time for my wake n bake 

gud holla at me, i aint forgot. when i say loyal, i mean that shit!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv already had a member in my house. well be friends till he fucks me over. i have a fetish for loyalty. one of those things that cant be bought, but earned!death before dishonor.
> 
> that bright moments 3 was pretty good, nice earthy grapes. but just not on grategrapes level, shit is fire.chopping it shit looked light too. looked like a half, turned out to be 24g. the rosin is strong as shit! nothin bangs my head like this heavy metal rosin hits do lol time for my wake n bake
> 
> gud holla at me, i aint forgot. when i say loyal, i mean that shit!


It's always nice with the little nugs are so dense they trick your eyes.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

i was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

that cherry jo looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g.
wow.

not a huge fan of gage but the beans i got are special.
its not a quantity vs quality its how they do what they do & what they produce.
still they have a good product & always thank key & mk for the foul balls testers.

no worries ghost. im not doing shit w/ anybody here.
had a dude , long time friend from riu that mails me personally,
& after a year of just laying low, send me gooey beans &
forgot how to mail seed? two weeks ago. just drops
a package in the blue box like its an envelope.
ah dude i got 50 plants in flower. security?

still cool peeps i kno from this board for over 5 years.
demons too. many more than the good souls. this is for sure.

you cool wit me ghost. & i def dont believe that shit about loyalty.
not from you ! but conceptually around these boards its about demons & feeding.
contradictions, still some cool peeps that ride the same line. share the peak & the wave so to speak.

genuity is a dude ive never meet that id have to my crib.
ever east coast , dude can stay in my flower room (pretty and clean) on a air mattress 
cant use the guest room cause i keep a couple of asian hookers in latex chained to the radiator.
wtf & we aint even banged beans or swapped clones gen. & no need !
true players are easily recognizable.


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> what??? my ggg so loud, i cant hear you little biatch...
> i have the new ones on the way... this is just my ggg collec... NO TESTERS
> get off my JOCK...
> 
> what dont you understand about your on the ignore list??? its seems like you really care that your on there. you keep reply trying to get my attention.. little boy..


good for you fan boy  



st0wandgrow said:


> You could just drop it and get over it. Right now you're the only one carrying on like a 2 year old.


i had word with a lot o people here because sometime i can be a dick but this guy need a medal ... the only things he can do is speak ... remind me some brats i saw in my little girl school, big mouth in front of people but left alone ...


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> I do both,my best time using it..has been in the earth box/earth bucket.


can i make tea with bokashi? i have started a bokashi bucket to see the difference with my soil mix


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

trust me, its not easy to get in my house. and my shits like last house on the left just waiting for someone to try me. cant wait to lock someone in....


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> can i make tea with bokashi? i have started a bokashi bucket to see the difference with my soil mix


Absolutely.

This guy does some nice write ups on making and using bokashi...

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/how-to-compost-bokashi/


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

god damm.. little boy.. get off my jock...
your just trying to incriminate myself of what im going to do to you...
not going to happen...
anybody can be touched....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

bright moments 3. nice spicy grape smells. the grape taste has dissipated now its cured a lil bit. heavy earth with subtle fruit in the undertone.effects are average. num2 was a lil stronger i think.


----------



## Beemo (May 23, 2015)

i agree with green about loyalty. 
without loyalty there would chaos
thats the problem now a days... a bunch of rumors going around..
hear say...
back then, a persons word meant something...
even tho this is a forum. i want my word to mean something....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

heres my fav ggg find so far. grateful grape #1.opening the box it smells kind like fermenting fruit.grapey.not as sour grapey as last run, think the led changed the flavs a lil.maybe from the light leak.lol maybe both. maybe from pollination as well lol oops mmmm that sour comes out on breakup though.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

[QUOTE="professor KIND, post: 11615989, member: 903427"
i def dont believe that shit about loyalty.
not from you ! [/QUOTE]
whats to not believe? i take loyalty very seriously. not enough of it in the world these daze..i just realized who you are like 5 min ago. damn im slipping! lol hope all is well....


----------



## madininagyal (May 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> This guy does some nice write ups on making and using bokashi...
> 
> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/how-to-compost-bokashi/


good site!! the part about composting with cockroache make me laugh hard but after read it it seem interesting and less expensive than insect frass thanks


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2015)

Oh organics how I love you and what you have done for me....

Organic cherry puff, shitty pic, grabbed it on the way out this morning before hitting the road...
 
And wth how bout some organic Heri Surfer getting super close....


----------



## v.s one (May 24, 2015)

day breaker starting to fade.


----------



## v.s one (May 24, 2015)

Jo is real. If you can't see the Chem in her then your blind or just a hater. Every time I look at this plant it looks just like the picture at the attitude no sweet smells at all. Good job ggg no lie.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 24, 2015)

Lol did the sword fight ever end over here?=


----------



## kangosna745 (May 24, 2015)

Haha I sometimes like to dabble in philosophy and this morning I was hit with an appreciation for irony, "I find it to be ironic that even a finite space can provide infinite possibilities." For now mine rest in purgatory but for those of you currently traveling, god speed and good growin...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 24, 2015)

this was from m4k answering about the lineage of MMxUnderdawg and SSSDHxBBP
_The Underdawg was bred by the Chem family. It's lineage is Chem 91 x Massachusetts Super Skunk I believe. It is ancestor to many of the diesels. They call it Original Diesel.

SSSDH is Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze. This cut is often called the Shire and is an amazing cut out in Colorado. It is a fast flowering haze with strong lemon lime diesel flavors.

The fathers, Mendo Montage and Blackberry Pie, are both sons of the Crystal Locomotive father. The Crystal Locomotive is a cross between Trainwreck and Aloha White Widow. This early work was inherited from Jojorizo, RIP. The mothers, the Mendo Purps and the Blackberry Widow, were both selected from Jojorizo seed stock. Keyplay was given a massive selection of seedlings and clones to catalog and breed from. The genetics that we inherited were predominantly purple selections. It should be exciting to see the colors come out from both these crosses._


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Another net up,plants enjoying life right now...
Left side
 
Right side
 
These BBP crosses are filling the nets in a good way...strong side growth.


----------



## Joedank (May 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea supposed to be but most s1's have a lot of variation to them. I swear I've never heard of an s1 putting out the same pheno every time in every bean. I've seen too many nice females reversed back to themselves and then produce a whole wide range of phenos. How ever them Devil Harvest boys bred a s1 to be stable like that is very good IMHO and it makes me want to try them for that reason


kinda neat but enough back crossing might lead to a homozygus expression... makes me wanna check it out too .. and try cloneing it ...haha


----------



## Joedank (May 24, 2015)

i dont care if what i am about to say is belived but i heard . UD = chem 91 x (MSS X NL#5)
the mssxnl#5 is the original OG kush according to a good source ....says matt? berger will back that up . 
oh shoot i ran that "shire" cut for a few and MAN HUGE nugs of goodness . good things on the way from GGG...


jesus of Cannabis said:


> this was from m4k answering about the lineage of MMxUnderdawg and SSSDHxBBP
> _The Underdawg was bred by the Chem family. It's lineage is Chem 91 x Massachusetts Super Skunk I believe. It is ancestor to many of the diesels. They call it Original Diesel.
> 
> SSSDH is Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze. This cut is often called the Shire and is an amazing cut out in Colorado. It is a fast flowering haze with strong lemon lime diesel flavors.
> ...


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i dont care if what i am about to say is belived but i heard . UD = chem 91 x (MSS X NL#5)
> the mssxnl#5 is the original OG kush according to a good source ....says matt? berger will back that up .
> oh shoot i ran that "shire" cut for a few and MAN HUGE nugs of goodness . good things on the way from GGG...


I have seen nothing but truth in all your post,so I'll trust this one also..

Next round of seeds im popping is shire x mendo montage & lemon g x white shark mandala.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 25, 2015)

the mendo mont is my next grow this fall, i was thinking of a full on swap of plants but that seemed silly.

anyone mainline their plants? Pros and cons?


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

myself, i cant believe that mss is a component of OG.

having grown out several crosses for inkcognyto w/ mss , i just dont ever see that influence in the og pheno expressions.

never know though.
but i say doubtful.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

Put a few plants under the DE...
 
2 fortune tellers & 1 cheese x BBP & 1 foo fighters 
Wish they was all the same plants,next time for sure.


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> myself, i cant believe that mss is a component of OG.
> 
> having grown out several crosses for inkcognyto w/ mss , i just dont ever see that influence in the og pheno expressions.
> 
> ...


nice clean setup @genuity , i wanna smoke some of your flavors 

i know i read matts words myself and he is saying northern lights bagseed just uber rennamed. (probly just my homies stretching the connection to their grow/s...lol)
its funny now that his shop is in MI you see real OG cuts all over MI . when he had cannaseaur in colorado we had a flood of fire og bubba crosses. hope he gets with a seed company and crushes it ...i stay away from the MSS to keep the BORG mite and hermies out ...


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

@ genuity...

the right side photo has plants all the way "to the right" on the edge of the photo with nugz... what are those ?


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @ genuity...
> 
> the right side photo has plants all the way "to the right" on the edge of the photo with nugz... what are those ?


One mothers milk & a yoga flame

My people,really like the mother milk nugs.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

i wouldnt doubt the #nl connection to OG... or the chem line if you will.

shit grow out 100 norther lights i bet you find some amazing plants.

was looking around [email protected] and saw some killer grower with a clone only deep chunk (prewar afghan)... holy shit dudes the plant was encrusted & looked just like so cal master.

with the og line :

dnl ... i agree
mss ...dont agree

however i think mms plays a (hermie) roll in ecsd.

look at us weed nerds making dank conspiracy theory 
im glad to be back around talking with people i respect about my favorite thing.... weed (& growing weed).


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

@ genuity

she looks real chunky in that corner.
like a fatty at the dance with no date !

as far a nuggets, i love a little plush chunky loving.

you classify the yield on that as good ? looks it.


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i wouldnt doubt the #nl connection to OG... or the chem line if you will.
> 
> shit grow out 100 norther lights i bet you find some amazing plants.
> 
> ...


seeing posts from folks in florida with the triangle kush from 2006 and before saying they got it in 98 leads me to belive the "og" started as one strain and was renamed in alot of crosses...

i hope GGG uses more chem and headband / daywrecker stuff...
not so much "OG" stuff


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @ genuity
> 
> she looks real chunky in that corner.
> like a fatty at the dance with no date !
> ...


 
This was the seed run,got 4 females...2 of which was mutations from the start,but I let them grow out,and they gave me the biggest yield of the 4,they got a lil big(stretch),and put out a few lower balls,but damn fine smoke..



Joedank said:


> seeing posts from folks in florida with the triangle kush from 2006 and before saying they got it in 98 leads me to belive the "og" started as one strain and was renamed in alot of crosses...
> 
> i hope GGG uses more chem and headband / daywrecker stuff...
> not so much "OG" stuff


This I been wishing for myself..as long as they shy away from that garlic trait...good smoke,just not the tastes for me.


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3426707
> This was the seed run,got 4 females...2 of which was mutations from the start,but I let them grow out,and they gave me the biggest yield of the 4,they got a lil big(stretch),and put out a few lower balls,but damn fine smoke..
> 
> 
> This I been wishing for myself..as long as they shy away from that garlic trait...good smoke,just not the tastes for me.


funny i got a "garlic breath" male that is stinking up the place ... not sure if i love it or just gonna can it...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> nice clean setup @genuity
> its funny now that his shop is in MI you see real OG cuts all over MI . when he had cannaseaur in colorado we had a flood of fire og bubba crosses.


Do you know what the name of his shop in MI is Joe?


----------



## madininagyal (May 25, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the mendo mont is my next grow this fall, i was thinking of a full on swap of plants but that seemed silly.
> 
> anyone mainline their plants? Pros and cons?


have only tried it outdoor once with dinafem industrial plant , critical + , an amnesia haze ,mango haze and a mango haze X mobydick, work better with strain with big apex like indica , industrial and critical was huge totem and yield better than left untoped or trained , but the haze was hard because they need lot more work than the indica and they better just topped for me


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Put a few plants under the DE...
> View attachment 3426689
> 2 fortune tellers & 1 cheese x BBP & 1 foo fighters
> Wish they was all the same plants,next time for sure.


How many females did you get outta the 22 seeds?


----------



## Joedank (May 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you know what the name of his shop in MI is Joe?


no stow all i can find is he is still head grower at rocky mtn high.. but i was told he went to MI so i will text a bud to see wazup. i could be wrong it happens alot...


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many females did you get outta the 22 seeds?


18

not all of them are in flower,and a few went right to clones.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> 18
> 
> not all of them are in flower,and a few went right to clones.


Thats alot!

Oh I checked my girls today for watering and #2 was BONE DRY up to my second knuckle. So I guess I will be watering a day earlier now. That's prob why she was eating herself. Using her less necessary leaves for water and nutes.

I'll take pictures after I am done watering and mist them down proper.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

The ones that went right to clones
 
& a few aloha grapes & fireball

Next set of clones
 
Cookies N'cream & fortune teller batch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> One mothers milk & a yoga flame
> 
> My people,really like the mother milk nugs.


You need to try more of B's gear mate... if you want I will send you some Synergy F3 when done... F2 smells like strawberries and diesel pretty uniform... But yeah I find between my crew guys will give vital organs for more Bodhi buds, same as Gage...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 6 weeks approx.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2015)

I had to stake up the girl on the right. She was leaning ALOT. The whole plant! I secured the stake to the tent poles. She ain't going NOWHERE!

I have a feeling both plants are going to yield generously.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 25, 2015)

@genuity is there a thread for _your_ clone procedure? what you use, if any, gels or powders? do you scrap the outter skin? etc...just wondering what you do.


i am also popping one MMxUD and one sssdhxbbp. i cant stop thinking of them, i see FP's going and i am green with envy


----------



## v.s one (May 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 6 weeks approx.
> 
> View attachment 3426853
> View attachment 3426854 View attachment 3426855 View attachment 3426856


 aloha


----------



## Beemo (May 26, 2015)

gen is right...never doubted him
grokashi is the real deal... got crazy fuzz...

let me know how your yield is from the de..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> gen is right...never doubted him
> grokashi is the real deal... got crazy fuzz...
> 
> let me know how your yield is from the de..


Take some pics when you can would love to see all that fuzz growing. I think those pics are so cool to see bacteria grow which is really helping the plants grow and do well. Getting some of that stuff soon as I get paid this week


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> @genuity is there a thread for _your_ clone procedure? what you use, if any, gels or powders? do you scrap the outter skin? etc...just wondering what you do.
> 
> 
> i am also popping one MMxUD and one sssdhxbbp. i cant stop thinking of them, i see FP's going and i am green with envy


I realize you asked Gen., but I figured I'd offer what works for me as well. 

I cut the branch and dip it in water right away to help lower chances of air bubble in the stem,

then I cut tips off biggest fan leaves, 

cut stem at 45 degree angle, 

sometimes I split bottom of stem up the middle about half inch and ruff up outside, 

typically I don't use any gel or powder, which slows down my rooting times, but since my shit is on a schedule I don't need the clones to root fast so I have no need,

I then put clones in a moistened ph balanced rock wool cubes. I pre poke the holes for the clones so their stems don't break from being forced into the wool,

I don't use a dome, but one can help to speed up the rooting process if needed and domes are needed in low humidity climates,

I use a heating pad when veg area is cold, typically winter. Not needed in the summer time for the most part.

I usually see roots in 7-10 days this way. With hormones and a dome you can get roots in 5 days. I rarely ever lose clones with my method. It's cheap and effective with minimal effort but I always take a couple more than what I want just to be safe. Cheers.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 26, 2015)

appreciate the info, its always welcome!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I realize you asked Gen., but I figured I'd offer what works for me as well.
> 
> I cut the branch and dip it in water right away to help lower chances of air bubble in the stem,
> 
> ...


This way is the easiest and quickest. With the hormone and no dome you can still hit 5 days.

See happy bitches and no dome 

Forgot I don't ph my cubes though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> This way is the easiest and quickest. With the hormone and no dome you can still hit 5 days.
> 
> See happy bitches and no dome
> View attachment 3427817
> Forgot I don't ph my cubes though.


I haven't ph my tap in last couple houses because it always comes out 7.0 and that works for me. Cheers man.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> This way is the easiest and quickest. With the hormone and no dome you can still hit 5 days.
> 
> See happy bitches and no dome
> View attachment 3427817
> Forgot I don't ph my cubes though.


the truth? whats that?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 27, 2015)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/true-canna-genetics-the-truth/prod_5153.html

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_Truth/True_Canna_Genetics/

Not sure how I missed that one, I'm going to have a look around.



> *Unknown or Legendary - True OG*
> 100% Indica phenotype. This Strain has been secured since 1996 and is NOT one of the many OG Hybrids that have been crossed with a Sativa. Often referred to as “Kobe OG” because once acquired, you don’t pass! Anything but subtle describes the distinct odor of lemony citrus and pinesol. Definitely full of earthy flavor, although you can certainly detect hashish notes. Characteristic for an indica, an initial slight rush transitions to great mental and body relaxation. This Strain invented the term “Couchlock”! Greatest Strain for Acute and Chronic Pain, Insomnia, Nausea and Severe Headaches.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2015)

was hoping it was this paul pierce clone im looking for. aka the truth.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2015)

Blackberry kush x GSOG 
 
 
 
 
 

Still needs more chill time,but it has a very deep hooch smell..(oranges,sugar,breads,fruit cups) all in a bag,a left to sit for week or so.....the scents are like A nosegasim


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Blackberry kush x GSOG
> View attachment 3428346
> View attachment 3428347
> View attachment 3428348
> ...


Looks great. 

I just wanted to comment on your Too Short signature. When I first made my profile here on RIU I put down "I've been in the game for ten years or more...", not sure if anyone caught that and most probably have little idea as to what I was referencing. Cheers.


----------



## Joedank (May 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on your Too Short signature. When I first made my profile here on RIU I put down "I've been in the game for ten years or more...", not sure if anyone caught that and most probably have little idea as to what I was referencing. Cheers.


@TWS i hear that guy is a too short lover vacaville pimpin big grows good weeds too


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)

Bitch puff on these nuts all you want to do is smoke the weed up. Just got done checkin on the d.b #2 A couple weeks in flower. It's lookin like it might be on the joe side smaller nugs but that's not what's got me going hmm. It's the smell real earthy no sweet no funk no lemon pine a little bland . Kind of a big feeder a lot of early frost.


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2015)

UGK, 8ball & mjg, dj screw, tha SOUTH... was my RUN D.M.C.
they just dont tell stories like they used too...


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> UGK, 8ball & mjg, dj screw, tha SOUTH... was my RUN D.M.C.
> they just dont tell stories like they used too...


Same this way....


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

I always get antsy 3 weeks from harvest. Wondering how much they are gonna fill in and how dense they are gonna be.

I can already tell I have my two favorite bud structure phenos tho. Baseball and baseball bats.

The cherry Jo I reserved for myself really helps with sleep. My husband has sleep apnea and he says this bud has given him the best sleep he's had in a long time.


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2015)

i wish my wife grew for me and handed me buds.
but its more like the other way around...


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I always get antsy 3 weeks from harvest. Wondering how much they are gonna fill in and how dense they are gonna be.
> 
> I can already tell I have my two favorite bud structure phenos tho. Baseball and baseball bats.
> 
> The cherry Jo I reserved for myself really helps with sleep. My husband has sleep apnea and he says this bud has given him the best sleep he's had in a long time.


It's only right you get baseball & bat size colas

You always knocking it out of the park,with your grows..


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

3 more days and then I get to go home and chop some cherry puff that I took to 63 days this time


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

Here they are today. It looks like I may need to step down the nutes a bit more. I'll see how they look tomorrow.

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 6.5 weeks 12/12
       

I figure they got 2.5-3 weeks left in em.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> 3 more days and then I get to go home and chop some cherry puff that I took to 63 days this time


Dying to see what she looks like bro. Need to get to mines fareal. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Here they are today. It looks like I may need to step down the nutes a bit more. I'll see how they look tomorrow.
> 
> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 6.5 weeks 12/12
> View attachment 3428855 View attachment 3428856 View attachment 3428857 View attachment 3428858 View attachment 3428859 View attachment 3428860 View attachment 3428861 View attachment 3428862
> ...


Looking awesome as always Pie. Those are what you call donkey dicks fareal!!!! Nothing but spears of buds. I gotta get a pack of these cus they just keep impressing.


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dying to see what she looks like bro. Need to get to mines fareal.


me too..
good luck wit dat... the last one i've seen for sale was at sv for 400.
dont think ggg bringing that back either...
if they can restock daybreaker, they should restock cp.
but, it looks like you can get cherry from anywhere... almost all the breeders new drop has cherry pie in it..
so they might not have too, while the market is flooded with them...

I REALLY WISH BREEDERS WOULD PUT A DATE ON PACKS.....
like a born on date...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> me too..
> good luck wit dat... the last one i've seen for sale was at sv for 400.
> dont think ggg bringing that back either...
> if they can restock daybreaker, they should restock back cp.
> ...


Well there are F2's around in the family if you ask you will find some... anybody got some F2's to pass along to the fella? I guess this is why Gage and Bodhi don't bother with re releases too much, too many pollen chucking fanboys like me around lol...



Flaming Pie said:


> I always get antsy 3 weeks from harvest. Wondering how much they are gonna fill in and how dense they are gonna be.
> 
> I can already tell I have my two favorite bud structure phenos tho. Baseball and baseball bats.
> 
> The cherry Jo I reserved for myself really helps with sleep. My husband has sleep apnea and he says this b


 Get on to an '88G13HP cross for your husband. It is my main reason for smoking, to sleep. The '88g13HP is the insomniac's best friend. Even worked after my accident and I needed a lot of pain meds to get through the day. Best thing is no 'ganja hangover' which I highly appreciate, hit man potency always.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> me too..
> good luck wit dat... the last one i've seen for sale was at sv for 400.
> dont think ggg bringing that back either...
> if they can restock daybreaker, they should restock cp.
> ...





Mad Hamish said:


> Well there are F2's around in the family if you ask you will find some... anybody got some F2's to pass along to the fella? I guess this is why Gage and Bodhi don't bother with re releases too much, too many pollen chucking fanboys like me around lol...


Just what Hamish says about f2s is exactly what I have. Been blessed to have them and I gave some away to a member here who hadn't been getting much top shelf gear. All my Gage are f2s that have been gifted to me except the Greatful Breath and Grapestomper OG which I bought. 

I agree with you Hamish. I do believe they don't rerelease a lot of gear cus they know we have good people like you and Genuity who keep the lines going and pass them along to people who missed out on them. I'm so glad there are nasty people like you two that so this cus it has allowed me to acquire lots great genetics that I missed out on


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well there are F2's around in the family if you ask you will find some... anybody got some F2's to pass along to the fella?


thanks for the offer. but i have PLENTY on my plate..
just got these in...


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dying to see what she looks like bro. Need to get to mines fareal.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome as always Pie. Those are what you call donkey dicks fareal!!!! Nothing but spears of buds. I gotta get a pack of these cus they just keep impressing.


Me either bro. Hope my watering system didn't fail lol. Guess I'll know soon


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)

My final day breaker girl heading into darkness for 24 hrs. Then being topped one week into flower to control stretch.


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

Why don't you top before flower???


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why don't you top before flower???


it gives me the best results from seed. When growing O.g crosses. Plus I'm just feeling her out so just one top is good for me but looking at your grow makes me want to re figure my shit out.


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)

heres a half pound headband plant topped six times slapped pinched going in with my day breaker so if your asking if I top before flowering I do too.


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)

Man.


Beemo said:


> UGK, 8ball & mjg, dj screw, tha SOUTH... was my RUN D.M.C.
> they just dont tell stories like they used too...


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2015)

theres a really good chance ggg dropping today...

on another note
https://www.firestax.com/index.php/riot-seeds/product/33-sour-pineapple-cookies
1085.23 for 6 beans? 180+ a bean?
2k is around the corner...

got to have something for floyd mayweather/stupid rich
http://www.complex.com/style/2015/05/floyd-mayweather-seen-with-150k-hermes-bag


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thanks for the offer. but i have PLENTY on my plate..
> just got these in...


Cornbread bubba! nice triangel leaners look amazing


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> theres a really good chance ggg dropping today...
> 
> on another note
> https://www.firestax.com/index.php/riot-seeds/product/33-sour-pineapple-cookies
> ...


They are nuts.....


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

yup... ggg dropping TODAY...
too many choices


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> theres a really good chance ggg dropping today...
> 
> on another note
> https://www.firestax.com/index.php/riot-seeds/product/33-sour-pineapple-cookies
> ...


just 180 a bean... the discription SUCKS too ....mcfly must be bad ass or somthing ...


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just 180 a bean... the discription SUCKS too ....mcfly must be bad ass or somthing ...


i wonder if its related to mosca's mach fly?
but i really can care less about riot... 
but i would like to know more about mosca. i got a otm as a freebie awhile back...


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

heres some pics of grokashi @akhiymjames
grokashi has a very unique/sweet smell to it...
almost like corn pops cereal


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> heres some pics of grokashi @akhiymjames
> grokashi has a very unique/sweet smell to it...
> almost like corn pops cereal


Now,if you cover that pot,with a plastic bag,for a few days...that fuzz will explode with growth..

Nice.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 29, 2015)

Exactly why I want that Grokashi. Nothing but straight beneficials and good to hear it smells good too. Nice tip too @genuity will remember that when I do get some


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice tip too @genuity


yes it is



genuity said:


> Now,if you cover that pot,with a plastic bag,for a few days...that fuzz will explode with growth..


on my other ones, i covered it with ewc and raw nutrients.


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

animism, devotion, baby breath, guard dawg, precious child on the way
looks like ramen noodles for lunch this week


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now,if you cover that pot,with a plastic bag,for a few days...that fuzz will explode with growth..
> 
> Nice.


A true born ROLS head that doesn't grow ROLS... mate... trust me, try Coot's mix just once, use the Gro-Kashi and cover as usual... after the run dump it out, mix it up and cover with a plastic sheet, light sprinkkle of compost just under the plastic... go look at it a week later and see all the life thriving all through it, and now your microbes are becoming CANNA SPECIFIC, with each recycling your micro herd is more tweaked and less random because the plants get to be in control instead of the additives  Basic principle is a plant's root exudates are what signals microbes to do their job in the first place...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 29, 2015)

I see pro biotics as good kickstarters, but eventually only natural processes can bring equilibrium to completion. IMO at least. What really REALLY counts most is the quality of your humic material. This is key. You don't really need to keep dosing up a soil with good compost, it should pretty much be bursting with life if made right...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2015)

Beemo said:


> animism, devotion, baby breath, guard dawg, precious child on the way
> looks like ramen noodles for lunch this week


Bro I tried to get Animism when it first dropped gone in seconds. Don't know how many packs of that he had but God damn they all went fast. Guess I wasn't the only one who wanted a pack of that. Hope more come in as I want that one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 30, 2015)

Lol... you are up against some highly experienced snipers far as Gage and Bodhi goes. The clever cats buy up ten packs at a time which will make it to select auctions in a year or what. I managed to hook one of the ten Salvation packs and that gear is pretty damn intense was worth the endless clicks on refresh. Took a good couple of hours but i got them seconds after the listing.


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I see pro biotics as good kickstarters, but eventually only natural processes can bring equilibrium to completion. IMO at least. What really REALLY counts most is the quality of your humic material. This is key. You don't really need to keep dosing up a soil with good compost, it should pretty much be bursting with life if made right...


i agree.
grow the soil, not the plant...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 30, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i agree.
> grow the soil, not the plant...


I like it so much I am making it a motto: 'Grow the SOIL not the plant!!!!!' Spot on, Sir, spot on.


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I tried to get Animism when it first dropped gone in seconds. Don't know how many packs of that he had but God damn they all went fast. Guess I wasn't the only one who wanted a pack of that. Hope more come in as I want that one.


yeah, those and blast were the first to sell out...
if your really serious.... i can get one put aside next time for you...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just 180 a bean... the discription SUCKS too ....mcfly must be bad ass or somthing ...


My buddies played a show at a compassion club and the owner gave them a quarter each of what she called Mcfly, but it was horribly grown. Shit seriously looked like some Mexi weed and tasted like burnt wood.


----------



## Joedank (May 30, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddies played a show at a compassion club and the owner gave them a quarter each of what she called Mcfly, but it was horribly grown. Shit seriously looked like some Mexi weed and tasted like burnt wood.


colorado?? just wondering where the cut is big ..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> colorado?? just wondering where the cut is big ..


Nah, oregon.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

headsup peeps...
they changed the prices at the N...


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

seriously fudge off. i stay away from your comments... so i respect the same...
it wasnt for you obviously... smart azz..

N had all new ggg at 156
now some of them prices have been dropped to 106 without discount...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> seriously fudge off. i stay away from your comments... so i respect the same...
> it wasnt for you obviously... smart azz..
> 
> N had all new ggg at 156
> now some of them prices have been dropped to 106 without discount...


Lol... the kids a real pain in the fucking neck eh. I am still awaiting a useful post from him on this thread.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... the kids a real pain in the fucking neck eh. I am still awaiting a useful post from him on this thread.


no ship.. doesnt know when to stfu and let it go...
notice since his best friend stache/silky the racist motherf-er been gone, he's been doin alot of ass kissin lately? stay loyal...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> no ship.. doesnt know when to stfu and let it go...
> notice since his best friend stache/silky the racist motherf-er been gone, he's been doin alot of ass kissin lately? stay loyal...


Foxes and Wolves my friend... The need to run in a pack is unstoppable...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (May 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> no ship.. doesnt know when to stfu and let it go...
> notice since his best friend stache/silky the racist motherf-er been gone, he's been doin alot of ass kissin lately? stay loyal...


one thing about eso he aint kissing no ass an Hamish is a pysco post stalker shit all the time an whats the name of this thread oh don't post on public forum mas pueto


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

leave me alone... stop trolling me...
dont come at me with this,"im innocent ship" your just diggin yourself a deeper hole..
remember this... your quote
"I just want to apologize for my behavior on this thread. Not the vibes I want to project. In real life I would not treat any of you guys with disrespect so I shouldn't do it online either. Sure I'm bound to piss some people off because I speak freely. My doing so is not to offend but rather to converse. I think that is the pinnacle of society, humans coming together sharing ideas, some ideas we like others we don't but we all have the right to share them. As mentioned earlier, it is for the bigger man to brush that shit off and let the fools shine on.
So to everyone I offended in this or other threads lately, for what it is worth, I do apologize and I'll try to keep my negative to a extreme minimum from here on out. RIU has a lot of cool cats and I like chatting with them and enjoying the pictures of their hard work, so if you want a more pleasurable experience I guess it starts with the man/woman in the mirror. Cheers."

and then you go off and pretty much LIKE everything stash/silky typed... you mine as well said all those racist jokes... and still takin ship about ggg... why are you in here???
i mean you tired to start an argument with price AGAIN... is that what your here for??? to start the same argument again or other arguments? smh

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-strains.865524/page-18

what another apology? NOPE.. i dont forget...
fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me
stay loyal...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (May 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> no ship.. doesnt know when to stfu and let it go...
> notice since his best friend stache/silky the racist motherf-er been gone, he's been doin alot of ass kissin lately? stay loyal...


keep buyin gage gear an be happy but why get mad when some don't agree with your opinion


Beemo said:


> leave me alone... stop trolling me...
> dont come at me with this,"im innocent ship" your just diggin yourself a deeper hole..
> remember this... your quote
> "I just want to apologize for my behavior on this thread. Not the vibes I want to project. In real life I would not treat any of you guys with disrespect so I shouldn't do it online either. Sure I'm bound to piss some people off because I speak freely. My doing so is not to offend but rather to converse. I think that is the pinnacle of society, humans coming together sharing ideas, some ideas we like others we don't but we all have the right to share them. As mentioned earlier, it is for the bigger man to brush that shit off and let the fools shine on.
> ...


Es Mas Pueto you are


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> keep buyin gage gear an be happy but why get mad when some don't agree with your opinion
> Es Mas Pueto you are


what is there to agree?? i told him to stop trolling me... 
yes you and notso are fags... stop sucking his dick...
another person on the ignore list....


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (May 31, 2015)

yes you and notso are fags... stop sucking his dick...
another person on the ignore list....[/QUOTE]
lol your the troll an there's the racist bigot you are douche bag ...... oh please dnt ignore me MAS PUETO!!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2015)

This shit's dumb. I'm going delete my post and I'll just never respond to sandy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 31, 2015)

I think I may just start a new thread. @genuity lets make it happen and kill this train wreck.


----------



## v.s one (May 31, 2015)

Let me guess the name testers only.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 31, 2015)

yes the password to view testers forum on ggg forum was crazy gay.


----------



## v.s one (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> lol your the troll an there's the racist bigot you are douche bag ...... oh please dnt ignore me MAS PUETO!!!!!


yes you are the troll who rarely comes here... 
umm how am i the racist bigot, when you support notso??? 
he'll say oh i quoted too short, but goes to a thread full of racism. 
good one... 



greenghost420 said:


> yes the password to view testers forum on ggg forum was crazy gay.


there's a reason why it was locked... 
so it wouldnt turn into this.....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 31, 2015)

MendoMontagexUnderdawg on the right

SSSDHxBBP on the left






I am keeping the journal over at GG forums as i think its only right, m4k and Co. didnt have to do squat for me, but they did, and i am blessed for it.
Plus this drama shit is out of control


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 1, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> yes you and notso are fags... stop sucking his dick...
> another person on the ignore list....


lol your the troll an there's the racist bigot you are douche bag ...... oh please dnt ignore me MAS PUETO!!!!![/QUOTE]


Flaming Pie said:


> I think I may just start a new thread. @genuity lets make it happen and kill this train wreck.


Never take a cat with the tag 'active member' under his name seriously. It is either a noob with no clue, or somebody that got himself banned before and is attempting a sneak back. In the end, this will remain Trollitup, and this being one of the two most popular seed threads n the site (read the numbers and weep Dutchies lol) it is bound to attract all kinds. If you want us all to be a bunch of hippies getting along I guess we can do the 'Happy Rainbow Cannabis Friends' thread. But personally I feel the genetics speak much louder than the trolls or bullshit and some serious organic teks are being thrown up. Aside from a few silly kids, quality of info is unstoppable now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Let me guess the name testers only.


I still vote for 'Happy Weed Friends'


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Cherry puff is down.....


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 1, 2015)

I guess it makes sense why it keeps happening, eventually its gotta calm down though right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 1, 2015)

It seems to happen when there are no pics for a while.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yeah, those and blast were the first to sell out...
> if your really serious.... i can get one put aside next time for you...


Bro you should know I'm serious as cancer lol. Need those fareal.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry puff is down.....


Pics bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm glad I missed all the drama and shit. I hate when it gets like that in here especially cus I fuck with everybody and I mean all of y'all and it sucks when some of y'all argue about some of the dumbest shit. Can't take nobody side cus people will have their opinions but just sucks cus everybody is cool. Forget all that nonsense life to short. I know this is a forum and people are gonna act and say what they want but it's just better when all that isn't around and we can share pics and info and laugh and joke about shit. We need it cus everybody don't have someone they can talk to and be open about this plant and hobby as it's frowned upon so much so I'm glad I can come here talk with tall about this great plant and anything else. Keep it at that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad I missed all the drama and shit. I hate when it gets like that in here especially cus I fuck with everybody and I mean all of y'all and it sucks when some of y'all argue about some of the dumbest shit. Can't take nobody side cus people will have their opinions but just sucks cus everybody is cool. Forget all that nonsense life to short. I know this is a forum and people are gonna act and say what they want but it's just better when all that isn't around and we can share pics and info and laugh and joke about shit. We need it cus everybody don't have someone they can talk to and be open about this plant and hobby as it's frowned upon so much so I'm glad I can come here talk with tall about this great plant and anything else. Keep it at that


Hey ignore me over the next while fellas got some mad shit going down, short fuse and such. Trouble making mood. Gruuuuummmpppyyyy lol


----------



## Beemo (Jun 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad I missed all the drama and shit. I hate when it gets like that in here especially cus I fuck with everybody and I mean all of y'all and it sucks when some of y'all argue about some of the dumbest shit. Can't take nobody side cus people will have their opinions but just sucks cus everybody is cool. Forget all that nonsense life to short. I know this is a forum and people are gonna act and say what they want but it's just better when all that isn't around and we can share pics and info and laugh and joke about shit. We need it cus everybody don't have someone they can talk to and be open about this plant and hobby as it's frowned upon so much so I'm glad I can come here talk with tall about this great plant and anything else. Keep it at that


i can stand most of the ship and ignore most of the stupid comments...
but cannot stand racism and bigotry...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey ignore me over the next while fellas got some mad shit going down, short fuse and such. Trouble making mood. Gruuuuummmpppyyyy lol


Bro your cool as shit and filled with great knowledge. Always good with me so can't ignore you. A lot of stuff like that just have to learn to ignore it and not say anything. Some people and things to say just isn't worth the time so even the couple people who've come at me wrong here and it's nobody that's been through here but I'm gonna be cool with them right now. 



Beemo said:


> i can stand most of the ship and ignore most of the stupid comments...
> but cannot stand racism and bigotry...


Yea I agree with you 100. Everybody has their own opinion and all and can say whatever they want it will not affect me but I don't like racism either but I know it's apart of someone's opinion and they're views but I just don't agree with it. I love all people and races and I just can't treat people bad.


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2015)

Well damn...

Super happy I put my testers in big ass pots,they are doing so damn good,rm x bbp#1 purp & frost at around 2 weeks 12/12,nice node space,strong smells..

GGG for the win,leaving haters in the wind......just being honest...

Pics in a few weeks,got some hunting & fishing to do....


----------



## Beemo (Jun 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> got some hunting & fishing to do....


thats whats' up... 
looking for another lease to setup my deer feeder and stands...
fishing is soo peaceful and quiet.... just smoke and fish...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2015)

Enjoy the vacation G


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2015)

6 healthy banana puff and a solo cherry puff are looking good waiting sex....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yes you are the troll who rarely comes here...
> umm how am i the racist bigot, when you support notso???
> he'll say oh i quoted too short, but goes to a thread full of racism.
> good one...
> ...


I even erased my post but here you are still talking about me. Weren't you just talking all kinds of crap about me for the same damn thing?

You're f*cking drunk Beemo. Show me one freaking racist comment by me, and where is this racist thread? You can call me names all day long, you and mad hamish for that matter, but calling me a racist is just sad. You don't know shit about me, nor do you know the life I've lived and the people I call friends and family.

You want to get all pissy because I posted a picture of a plant and said it was a ten days of flowering, fine by me. I mean, how many people you got on ignore? Let me guess, it's all because of them and not your cry baby attitude. This is a public forum, grow up.

You keep talking about bigotry, but yet call me a fag saying I suck dick. Do you even know what bigotry is?

bigotry |ˈbigətrē|nounbigoted attitudes; *intolerance toward those who hold different opinions from oneself *: the report reveals racism and right-wing bigotry. See note at bias .


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

lol go away for a couple days came back this thread still arguing, just get over it guys this is an educational thread about gage green plants ,keep it on track.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 1, 2015)

are you serious?
do i have to prove it again?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-strains.865524/page-18

look that over from tha start... look at all the racist comments your homie stash/silky and his friends made...
and see how many of them you liked...
like i said b4.. you mine as well said it yourself... if you like the comment...
IM DONE


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 1, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I even erased my post but here you are still talking about me. Weren't you just talking all kinds of crap about me for the same damn thing?
> 
> You're f*cking drunk Beemo. Show me one freaking racist comment by me, and where is this racist thread? You can call me names all day long, you and mad hamish for that matter, but calling me a racist is just sad. You don't know shit about me, nor do you know the life I've lived and the people I call friends and family.
> 
> ...





Beemo said:


> are you serious?
> do i have to prove it again?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-strains.865524/page-18
> ...


YOUR A IGNORANT FOOL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2015)

First of all, I only liked any of silky's comments because he was bashing on mad hamish. And like you even said, I didn't like a lot of his racist comments and his pictures but I sure's the hell liked any of the less abrasive ones because I don't really care for hamish. 

But I like your logic. By that logic Richard Prior was a huge racist and I'm a racist for laughing at his jokes.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 1, 2015)

this tread went from this to this to this. Ggg rocks


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol some people... 
Ï've started a couple diamond and dust got one with purple ive got some low temp around 50/60 do you think its normal because it the first purple seedling ive got


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 1, 2015)

thats really purple, the contrast is cool, best wishes!!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thats really purple, the contrast is cool, best wishes!!


like mk4 said D&D are full of surprise  that's a good start


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3431971 this tread went from this to this to this. Ggg rocksView attachment 3431971


all love in this bitch now


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 1, 2015)

@genuity Pics in a few weeks,got some hunting & fishing to do....[/QUOTE]

Honestly some have not liked my honesty ( ha ha had too).

whatcha hunting ? Phenos or animals lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm gonna miss genuity. I will have to fill this thread with pictures to keep the peace while he is gone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Feast your eyes ON THESE!!!!!

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 7 weeks

  
Got a bit more tip burn happening. Not too bad tho. #2 is fading her lower fans more. Her inners are just being devoured and her buds are becoming FAT.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 2, 2015)

Well I can't help in the poc department i am afraid. Keeper mums tucked away but a tent full of B's gear. Last year was a big Gage year for me, now it's back to Bodhi for a bit more digging. By year end I should have every flavor and high I want. Epic times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

Undercarriages. Not too much unnecessary fluff below. The plant knew what to do. Some of you remember I really only trimmed off 2-3 of the bottom nodes. The nice thing about leaving them on is that they produced dark green leaflets to help gather light. The plant on the right is consuming the oldest leaves of it's nitrogen and discarding them slowly. The left plant is just beginning to do that. She will probably want to flower longer.

I have already removed the loose yellow leaves before the picture. Leaf in back left is wind burned.
 

 
 
I might have trimmed a bit more off of this gal. She was very sensitive to wind. She has leaf burn on the left from small clip fan and a bit on the right from the purple fan.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

#1 is being supported by wire on all the branches. #2 is heavy but leans as a whole instead of just branches. I will start tying her up soon tho to be safe.

#1 has a nice spread and is allowing light down to the lower third of the plant.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

all the new stuff have test journals on the ggg forum? curious bout the ghost x jo. anyone want to explain why the prices are going up? not complaining, just curious. @m4k


----------



## fieldhand (Jun 2, 2015)

The GGG price increase was commented on by the breeder earlier or perhaps i saw that on another board. Cost of living increases/ inflation seemed to be the rationale. My gripe is with NGR. I mean i love stateside supply and they def get the goods, but why be so greedy as posting some of the ggg new stuff at higher prices for a few days then drop it to where it is supposed to be based on the orices the breeder set? One of the strains sold at almost 50 bucks more than a day later after ngr took advantage of the drop craze. Thats a total money grab and leaves a serious bad bad taste in my mouth. Are we just suckers that have to shut up and take it and say thanks please may i have another? I guess but thanks to peeps like bodhi who dont jack people and even SVOC keeps prices reasonable and offers some nice get one free deals and discounts stuff like loompa.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

ah cost of living. lol i remember flaming rare d for that shit.... inflation you say? anyone else see gas prices coming down? im feeling the compassion....is it a free 5 pack of d n d or a 50 pack at ngr?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

In addition to all the beauty from the Forum, we selected an all star male back in early 2014 from a personal cross - Sharon Stone x Chem King. The Sharon Stone is a Mendocino Purple x Daybreaker. The Chem King is an early Daybreaker male. By using a Chemdawg OG backcross with purple colors, we hope to retain authentic fuel flavors while passing on purple colors.


quote from ngr

i thought the chem king was from elites chem sour d?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> The GGG price increase was commented on by the breeder earlier or perhaps i saw that on another board. Cost of living increases/ inflation seemed to be the rationale. My gripe is with NGR. I mean i love stateside supply and they def get the goods, but why be so greedy as posting some of the ggg new stuff at higher prices for a few days then drop it to where it is supposed to be based on the orices the breeder set? One of the strains sold at almost 50 bucks more than a day later after ngr took advantage of the drop craze. Thats a total money grab and leaves a serious bad bad taste in my mouth. Are we just suckers that have to shut up and take it and say thanks please may i have another? I guess but thanks to peeps like bodhi who dont jack people and even SVOC keeps prices reasonable and offers some nice get one free deals and discounts stuff like loompa.


Where did you read that?

It's called price gouging. If NGR is doing that, shame on them. I just looked and it does seem weird that ngr has different prices for different strains. 

Attitude has 100 for most of em. The cookie crosses seem to be the expensive ones.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

price gouging has nothing to do with ggg, thats on ngr.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> price gouging has nothing to do with ggg, thats on ngr.


people will ALWAYS complain about prices... it is what it is....
step your game up!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 2, 2015)

actually n has devotion, baby breath, dream catcher cheaper than the tude.... and he has 10% discounts regularly and 20% sometimes...
dont have to worry about green tape... just went thru that... just glad they still had it in stock...
its just like archive and other breeders..
archive prices at midweeksong is all over the place. but at the zon, its pretty stable...
some places the exact product will be cheaper than others.
like exotic at n is cheaper than the tude... and without greentape
you just got to take advantage of whats cheaper...
harborside was sellin baby breath and others for 150...
herbies still have holy stic for 183 but n sold his for 125..
N just had plenty of ggg products for 80 when he had his 20% off...
just cant stop complaining...
now we have to tell N how to run N's business?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 2, 2015)

How i feel


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 2, 2015)

Must say ggg d&d are doing good outdoor even with the cold temp they seem to don't give a fuck about the weather the purple one is a little behind the other


----------



## fieldhand (Jun 3, 2015)

Clarification about my ngr "bitch", my prob isnt that they have ggg gear at varying prices. That is typical for most breeders. My issue is the posted strains on drop day at 156 and 1-2 days later reduced the price on some of those by approx 50 bucks to the cost the actual cost the breeder set. Why was the price 50 higher at the drop? To take advange of people who know ggg often sells out real fast and that is all, no other reason.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Clarification about my ngr "bitch", my prob isnt that they have ggg gear at varying prices. That is typical for most breeders. My issue is the posted strains on drop day at 156 and 1-2 days later reduced the price on some of those by approx 50 bucks to the cost the actual cost the breeder set. Why was the price 50 higher at the drop? To take advange of people who know ggg often sells out real fast and that is all, no other reason.


Yeah I got that. It is a money grab tactic. Not the best business practice.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

still telling someone how to run a business... just like telling someone how to raise their OWN kid....
i would like to see most of you guys/gals try to run a business/breeder... you wont last 1yr...
I support ALL BEAN BANKS.... I used them ALL

atleast N dropped the prices... who knows why N had to justify for it... lost shipment, people ALWAYS tryin to scamming N, the LAW, getting new product...etc...
remember N is risking N's ASS not yours,,, N's......

nobody's bitchn when N had a sale.. when you could of got ggg for 80... thats around BODHI range.... 
like i said before, N just had a 20% off sale... so you could of got baby breath for about 80... instead at the tude for 150 without shipping and customs might snatch it....


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

for tha peeps that missed out.
another ggg drop is comin soon at the N.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I may just start a new thread. @genuity lets make it happen and kill this train wreck.


Please


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

are you kidding???
its just going to turn into this b.s.
people will always complain about pricing, them not having the real "cut", something wrong about there description and other b.s.

look what happened to the other gage green thread. 
its more like start a new ggg complaint thread for the complainers...and let them have it... 

in reality,, i dont see ggg dropping there prices... its only going UP....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

I think what people aren't liking about NGR is the fact that all the new release strains were $150 when Attitude only had a few of them listed at that price and the rest were $100. Then to drop prices after most if it has been sold just isn't a good look. I do agree with Beemo tho that you don't know why prices had to be raised for sure but it's just not a good look. 

As far a prices being raised cus of inflation and stuff I think that bs when clearly these are boutique strains that prolly won't be released maybe once or twice more but I guess that's why. I honestly would rather pay the high price for the gear knowing I could be able to get it many times throughout the year or the next year. I understand it's a business tho and people have to make their money but I think GGG could do very well and prolly even better if they lowered prices similar to what Bodhi, SinCity and others are and just continue to put the packs out instead of them being boutique strains. Still will support GGG tho cus there are lots more breeders that don't even have the rep GGG does and are charging way more for beans plus they put out fire so I gots to have them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> are you kidding???
> its just going to turn into this b.s.
> people will always complain about pricing, them not having the real "cut", something wrong about there description and other b.s.
> 
> ...


When the market becomes legal they will have no choice but to cus it will be plenty people who will take they're high priced gear work the f1 lines and put out packs at cheaper prices. Plus the market will be flooded with genetics as no one will have to fear it. I for one am not a big complainer but it does suck to see the prices of the gear steadily go up tho. It honestly doesn't matter tho cus once you have loyal customers who support you they will come back every time no matter the price. I won't speak or complain on the price anymore cus it's nothing that can be done anyways


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

they use to be $75 a pk a 2-3yrs ago... or cheaper at some places...
but i applaud them for trying to move up as a business.... its what i would do....
being there at cups, interacting with people, having shirts, advertising, adventuring into new things, like there organic line,, having online forums... 

its the american dream...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> When the market becomes legal


i dont want them legalize it..
just decriminalize it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> they use to be $75 a pk a 2-3yrs ago... or cheaper at some places...
> but i applaud them for trying to move up as a business.... its what i would do....
> being there at cups, interacting with people, having shirts, advertising, adventuring into new things, like there organic line,, having online forums...
> 
> its the american dream...


I imagine each cup cost them 1-2 grand just for travel and food expenses. Who knows how much it costs to run a booth?

Not excuses. Just pondering things. 

I also wonder other things about their housing, grow space, and such. They would have to own a home or two to be able to breed. Apartment/condo would be silly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

every seedbank attending a cup should raise prices then. why havent they? and the space needed to produce 25-50 packs of seeds is a closet. no excuse for it. well maybe one....greed. @m4k why the price hike? zero transparency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> every seedbank attending a cup should raise prices then. why havent they?


I dunno, just hoping someone would share info. I am genuinely curious as to what goes into being a breeder and attending cups. 

Doesn't have to be related to price. Or it could be. I don't know so I ask to find out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> still telling someone how to run a business... just like telling someone how to raise their OWN kid....
> .


Or telling people what to post.

Ship


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i dont want them legalize it..
> just decriminalize it


Tbh I don't think it will ever be fully legal federally. There's no way the government can control it the way they do alcohol and pills so there's no major money making benefit for them accept taxes but hats not enough for the big wigs who run everything. I agree just decriminalize it to where you can't go to jail for growing or having as much as you want. 

I think GGG would could kill it by keeping strains available a lot longer with a price drop. People know who they are and have a great following and it's a lot of us who miss out on strains from them that they will never get. If they are more available at a great reasonable price they would get all that money they missed by not having enough stock. It's just kinda hard to gauge cus we don't know how big any breeders grow room is that is used to make seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

im about to make prob around 5k seeds in a 2x2.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I imagine each cup cost them 1-2 grand just for travel and food expenses. Who knows how much it costs to run a booth?
> Not excuses. Just pondering things.
> I also wonder other things about their housing, grow space, and such. They would have to own a home or two to be able to breed. Apartment/condo would be silly.


here we go again about prices...
this is playtowin quote.. small breeder...area 51
They don't all cost that to be sure. Any halfway decent show when all's said and done fee's including travel, advertising, promo's. booth and setup, all crew expenses; food, transportation, lodging, you drop around 5 for a basic spot... start multiplying booths & premium spaces and it escalates quickly.

thats just to goto 1 cup.... then they give out freebies at cups...
online forum cost money... setup organic lines... t-shirts... venturing new business ideas...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I imagine each cup cost them 1-2 grand just for travel and food expenses. Who knows how much it costs to run a booth?
> Not excuses. Just pondering things.
> I also wonder other things about their housing, grow space, and such. They would have to own a home or two to be able to breed. Apartment/condo would be silly.


its funny how ever since they blasted you for being a tester and never buying any ggg, your on there side now... 
whatever happened to... there's no reasoning with them?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> are you kidding???
> its just going to turn into this b.s.
> people will always complain about pricing, them not having the real "cut", something wrong about there description and other b.s.
> 
> ...


No, I'm not kidding. The complaining on this thread is a two way street.



Beemo said:


> its funny how ever since they blasted you for being a tester and never buying any ggg, your on there side now...
> whatever happened to... there's no reasoning with them?


There aren't any sides, just different opinions. Some you may agree with, some you may not.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its funny how ever since they blasted you for being a tester and never buying any ggg, your on there side now...
> whatever happened to... there's no reasoning with them?


Their side? Are you 12 years old? There aren't "sides" you moron. It's just people rapping on a weed forum. Not everyone is going to agree with everything the other person says.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> There aren't any sides, just different opinions. Some you may agree with, some you may not.


i understand that... but going from oneside to the otherside about pricing? 
i understand if it was a different subject. but its not...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its funny how ever since they blasted you for being a tester and never buying any ggg, your on there side now...
> whatever happened to... there's no reasoning with them?


So I can't comment on things because it bothers you? It is a weird and shady practice to raise and then lower prices like that at NGR. It's great that they have 20% off sales but it is price gouging to charge 50% more on new releases and then when stock gets low to drop it down to normal prices.

I'll talk with anyone about almost anything. I am not reasoning. I am asking questions and commenting on what I saw.

I like knowing why and how and when and where. Knowledge is power. I ask questions everywhere I go.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its funny how ever since they blasted you for being a tester and never buying any ggg, your on there side now...
> whatever happened to... there's no reasoning with them?


called being open minded


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i understand that... but going from oneside to the otherside about pricing?
> i understand if it was a different subject. but its not...


How am I going from one side to the other? I checked the NGR website and saw they were telling the truth. 

If they were lying or misinformed I would put them on blast.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

when rare dank went from 80 to 100 they got torched a lil, but ended up making the 10 packs 12 packs.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I can't comment on things because it bothers you? It is a weird and shady practice to raise and then lower prices like that at NGR.


i agree... but N has its reasons... 
just glad they have them and still in biz
LOL. i bet you anything. you guys/gals opened a business... yall be doing the same thing or even worse!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i bet you anything. you guys/gals opened a business... yall be doing the same thing or even worse!


funny you say that, i plan on proving this statement wrong!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How am I going from one side to the other? I checked the NGR website and saw they were telling the truth.
> If they were lying or misinformed I would put them on blast.


its cool... it kinda sounded more like you were complain about there prices in general. instead of there price gouging...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> funny you say that, i plan on proving this statement wrong!


prove me wrong...
thats reason i feel sv got canned from ggg... price gouging. its all supply and demand... like fudgin gas prices...
ggg been dealing with n for along time...


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> called being open minded


I'm having tech problems right now the runt of the litter.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No, I'm not kidding. The complaining on this thread is a two way street.
> There aren't any sides, just different opinions. Some you may agree with, some you may not.


but its the SAME people... SAME complaint....
im all for NEW complaints... like my mindscape mutated, or is a cash cropper. or it taste like shit....
a REAL strain review...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm having tech problems right now the runt of the litter.View attachment 3433339


Very nice! What strain is that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> but its the SAME people... SAME complaint....
> im all for NEW complaints... like my mindscape mutated, or is a cash cropper. or it taste like shit....
> a REAL strain review...


But it was a new complaint... Why don't you drop some photos then?

Seems like me and genuity are the only ones dropping photos.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

it would be the same complaint if the prices didnt get jacked up yet again


heard of the boston tea party? noone likes when prices go up, theres a revolution over said shit...


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice! What strain is that?


 Day breaker.30 days in a life sentence .


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> But it was a new complaint... Why don't you drop some photos then?
> Seems like me and genuity are the only ones dropping photos.


 ive been posting too.. here and ggg forum...
im running other gear at the moment... ive been showing healing fields, every now and then...
i would keep showing more aspi... but it gets old showing the same stuff...
not only i've been posting ggg. i've been posting pic of new products. bokashi. and other topics...


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

The pick of the litter .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

I think the complaining about prices won't change until the prices are lil bit more reasonable. Lots of people can't see reason paying $150 a pack when you can get gear just as good or better for half the price. I think that's why a lot of people jump on Greenpoint gear cus of the genetics used and is cheaper than just about every breeder out there. He's no breeder just chucking really but that's all f1 crosses are. I def would prefer to pay high prices for inbred gear cus I know it's bred to a specific trait or traits and should have a lot of uniformity in each bean

Everyone has good opinions about their prices tho and it's tough that this is really the only major beef most people have with their gear beside Jo being dominate and not what they were expecting. Oh and if I had a seed bank business I swear I would kill it cus I wouldn't be trying to get every single penny I could get from the people. I know these breeders sell these packs of seeds at a very nice wholesale price. My motto with business is have product that people want at the best price. It's the reason why Walmart is KING. Lots of people don't understand profit margin and most always think if your not doubling and tripling your money your not doing good but it's not the case. A lot of the seed banks wouldn't want me running one cus besides a website, advertisement and having proper storage for seeds not a lot of money goes into the business so my prices would be on point. I know it's easier said than done but I don't have a business degree for nothing


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think the complaining about prices won't change until the prices are lil bit more reasonable. Lots of people can't see reason paying $150 a pack when you can get gear just as good or better for half the price. I think that's why a lot of people jump on Greenpoint gear cus of the genetics used and is cheaper than just about every breeder out there. He's no breeder just chucking really but that's all f1 crosses are. I def would prefer to pay high prices for inbred gear cus I know it's bred to a specific trait or traits and should have a lot of uniformity in each bean
> 
> Everyone has good opinions about their prices tho and it's tough that this is really the only major beef most people have with their gear beside Jo being dominate and not what they were expecting. Oh and if I had a seed bank business I swear I would kill it cus I wouldn't be trying to get every single penny I could get from the people. I know these breeders sell these packs of seeds at a very nice wholesale price. My motto with business is have product that people want at the best price. It's the reason why Walmart is KING. Lots of people don't understand profit margin and most always think if your not doubling and tripling your money your not doing good but it's not the case. A lot of the seed banks wouldn't want me running one cus besides a website, advertisement and having proper storage for seeds not a lot of money goes into the business so my prices would be on point. I know it's easier said than done but I don't have a business degree for nothing


i have some greenpoint too. but have you seen the reports here? some are good, but mostly bad... but only one way to find out...
i believe in,, you get what you pay for....

i know ggg and other breeders thought the same way you did... trying to keep cost low...
but business ventures and thinkin outside the box, is prolly why the prices keep goin up...

the reason walmart is king.. you know how much they buy in bulk? mega tons....
ma and pa shops dont have that kind of credit or money...
breeders are asking atleast 5g for there gear... some 10...
you cant just sell 1 breeder... you wont make no money...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Walmart buys in bulk so they can double their money. They have warehouses of their own so they can buy direct and store and pay their own employees. No middle man, no mark up.

I have no problem with 100 dollar packs. Inflation doesn't bother me either. Just think NGR is being a bit greedy for the mark up on release days.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Walmart buys in bulk so they can double their money. They have warehouses of their own so they can buy direct and store and pay their own employees. No middle man, no mark up.
> I have no problem with 100 dollar packs. Inflation doesn't bother me either. Just think NGR is being a bit greedy for the mark up on release days.


exactly about walmart...

that is your opinion about N.... 
N a good person... like i said, theres a reason for that... most wont agree with it... and the prices are back down, with more comin..
maybe n took a big hit on something...who knows. 
like when someone steals at wal mart... everybody else ends up paying for it....
but who am i tell, how to run n's business...
ggg been with N since day 1...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its funny how ever since they blasted you for being a tester and never buying any ggg, your on there side now...
> whatever happened to... there's no reasoning with them?


Maybe she more open minded than you she try to understand why people complaining you're the only one hurt when it come about price always have something negative to say about people when gas price rise im sure you re one of those bitching about that...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm having tech problems right now the runt of the litter.View attachment 3433339


Stellar !!!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Maybe she more open minded than you she try to understand why people complaining you're the only one hurt when it come about price always have something negative to say about people when gas price rise im sure you re one of those bitching about that...


o HO HO ... your so fudging funny
i forgot to fall off my dinosaur...

you bought a d&d and your still complain about price??? thats there cheapest one... 
LOL....
are you that desprate to keep trying to conversate with me??? fudge off
somebodys mad that there on my ignore list... just wont leave me the fudge alone...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> But it was a new complaint... Why don't you drop some photos then?
> 
> Seems like me and genuity are the only ones dropping photos.


You're right!!! Here fresh from the garden at 9days old  and 17 for the tallest


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think the complaining about prices won't change until the prices are lil bit more reasonable. Lots of people can't see reason paying $150 a pack when you can get gear just as good or better for half the price. I think that's why a lot of people jump on Greenpoint gear cus of the genetics used and is cheaper than just about every breeder out there. He's no breeder just chucking really but that's all f1 crosses are. I def would prefer to pay high prices for inbred gear cus I know it's bred to a specific trait or traits and should have a lot of uniformity in each bean
> 
> Everyone has good opinions about their prices tho and it's tough that this is really the only major beef most people have with their gear beside Jo being dominate and not what they were expecting. Oh and if I had a seed bank business I swear I would kill it cus I wouldn't be trying to get every single penny I could get from the people. I know these breeders sell these packs of seeds at a very nice wholesale price. My motto with business is have product that people want at the best price. It's the reason why Walmart is KING. Lots of people don't understand profit margin and most always think if your not doubling and tripling your money your not doing good but it's not the case. A lot of the seed banks wouldn't want me running one cus besides a website, advertisement and having proper storage for seeds not a lot of money goes into the business so my prices would be on point. I know it's easier said than done but I don't have a business degree for nothing


True beside the monster cookie series seem like people are really fine with his gear @mrhead got some fire from greenpoint at a reasonable price


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i have some greenpoint too. but have you seen the reports here? some are good, but mostly bad... but only one way to find out...
> i believe in,, you get what you pay for....
> 
> i know ggg and other breeders thought the same way you did... trying to keep cost low...
> ...


Tbh bro all the bad reports are on the Monster Cookies crosses. I have not seen one bad report of the Stardawg crosses yet. I'm testing a Polar Bear cross now but your right about getting what you pay for. 

Yea I'm sure banks and breeders have the same concept but why is it a breeder like Bodhi who's doing everything by himself at his house able to keep his prices low? 

That's the point I was making when I saying about buying wholesale as I know that's the only way these banks are able to get it from the breeders unless the breeders are fronting the gear. I guarantee that these banks ain't paying $100 a pack if they are I can see why the price gouging but fuck the prices let's see the fire gear to make it justifiable as to why we should pay high prices


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> You're right!!! Here fresh from the garden at 9days old  and 17 for the tallestView attachment 3433429


 Man that box for clones or seedlings is bad ass!!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Tbh bro all the bad reports are on the Monster Cookies crosses. I have not seen one bad report of the Stardawg crosses yet. I'm testing a Polar Bear cross now but your right about getting what you pay for.
> 
> Yea I'm sure banks and breeders have the same concept but why is it a breeder like Bodhi who's doing everything by himself at his house able to keep his prices low?
> 
> That's the point I was making when I saying about buying wholesale as I know that's the only way these banks are able to get it from the breeders unless the breeders are fronting the gear. I guarantee that these banks ain't paying $100 a pack if they are I can see why the price gouging but fuck the prices let's see the fire gear to make it justifiable as to why we should pay high prices


bodhi doesnt goto cups. he doesnt have an online website... he doesnt sells shirt or pins... so his overhead is low...
i mean JAWS got kicked out of thc farmer for not giving thc farmer money to post his product..
it cost money to advertise....
but even bodhi prices are starting to go up...
beedmans has bodhi for 98 without shipp= 125 shipped then customs
tude has bodhi for 76 without shipp= 100 shipped then customs


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Some kid are really funny im 

1 im growing for myself not for people 
2 just move from another country and bought a house 
3 planning to buy a farm by the end of the years 
4 im my boss don't work for anybody but me and my family
5 all that cost a lot so yeah sorry i can't afford to spend 300$ bucks for 20 seed each drop got better priority in life!!!
6 with my d&d pack im sure to find at least 3/4 of the strain you bought for just 50$!!!
7 ive bought at least 5 different strain from ggg and 2 or 3 pack each for selection because i could in those time
8 i can make millions i will still bitching about price rising like 90% of the people in this world


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Man that box for clones or seedlings is bad ass!!


Lol are you kidding me?? Its Just a box have take it because with the shitty weather i can move them faster inside when there too much rain or is too cold


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> bodhi doesnt goto cups. he doesnt have an online website... he doesnt sells shirt or pins... so his overhead is low...
> i mean JAWS got kicked out of thc farmer for not giving thc farmer money to post his product..
> it cost money to advertise....
> but even bodhi prices are starting to go up...
> ...


True never thought about it that way. If people are paying those prices for Bodhi then they are stupid cus greatlakegenetics and svoc have Bodhi for $80 shipping included. Most of the price hikes I've always hated has been with the overseas banks for their crazy markups plus their high expensive shipping with guarantee. That is the reason why I love shopping with NGR cus his prices were always cheaper than places like Attitude and Herbies and still are except for the new GGG gear. I really have no beef with NGR whatsoever cus I've defended him so many times last year when people were saying he wasn't legit cus they didn't get their order in exactly two days and bs like that in the NGR thread here. If they have it in stock I will get it there before anywhere else. I just really wish the price shit with GGG wasn't like this cus it's taking away from the reasons why we're interested in the gear in the first place. No way we should be talking about this on a constant it should mostly be phenos and great crosses made and how certain strains grow etc.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I guarantee that these banks ain't paying $100 a pack if they are I can see why the price gouging but fuck the prices let's see the fire gear to make it justifiable as to why we should pay high prices


you'd be surprised on how much mark up is on everyday stuff not just banks. household items, electronics, etc.
but if there's a 50% markup... the company only ends up making like 10-15% profit
the other % goes back into the business,, ads, rent, bills, overhead...



akhiymjames said:


> No way we should be talking about this on a constant it should mostly be phenos and great crosses made and how certain strains grow etc.


thats what im talking about...
EVERY SINGLE WEEK about pricing...
its like they have an alarm clock...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> True never thought about it that way. If people are paying those prices for Bodhi then they are stupid cus greatlakegenetics and svoc have Bodhi for $80 shipping included. Most of the price hikes I've always hated has been with the overseas banks for their crazy markups plus their high expensive shipping with guarantee. That is the reason why I love shopping with NGR cus his prices were always cheaper than places like Attitude and Herbies and still are except for the new GGG gear. I really have no beef with NGR whatsoever cus I've defended him so many times last year when people were saying he wasn't legit cus they didn't get their order in exactly two days and bs like that in the NGR thread here. If they have it in stock I will get it there before anywhere else. I just really wish the price shit with GGG wasn't like this cus it's taking away from the reasons why we're interested in the gear in the first place. No way we should be talking about this on a constant it should mostly be phenos and great crosses made and how certain strains grow etc.


not everyone can shop at greatlake... got to have a card... last time i checked....
and sv good.. but its 20% chance you wont get the order you want... more like the 2nd and 3rd choices...
lets just say i got boned on wifi from them...

if over C has it... it almost worth paying the extra. just to make sure your gettin it...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Some kid are really funny im
> 
> 1 im growing for myself not for people
> 2 just move from another country and bought a house
> ...


are you fudgin retarded? how do you say leave me the fudge alone in canada eh?

LOL #5 
you buy what you can afford....
i want a mclaren f1 car, but i cant afford it. so i get something i can afford... you see the analogy? 
so it seems to me ggg out of your price range... you might want to try sannies, or mandala.
people always bitch about what they dont have....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> True never thought about it that way. If people are paying those prices for Bodhi then they are stupid cus greatlakegenetics and svoc have Bodhi for $80 shipping included. Most of the price hikes I've always hated has been with the overseas banks for their crazy markups plus their high expensive shipping with guarantee. That is the reason why I love shopping with NGR cus his prices were always cheaper than places like Attitude and Herbies and still are except for the new GGG gear. I really have no beef with NGR whatsoever cus I've defended him so many times last year when people were saying he wasn't legit cus they didn't get their order in exactly two days and bs like that in the NGR thread here. If they have it in stock I will get it there before anywhere else. I just really wish the price shit with GGG wasn't like this cus it's taking away from the reasons why we're interested in the gear in the first place. No way we should be talking about this on a constant it should mostly be phenos and great crosses made and how certain strains grow etc.


Thanks for the endorsement! I am adding them to my favorites bar.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx'd)


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Lol are you kidding me?? Its Just a box have take it because with the shitty weather i can move them faster inside when there too much rain or is too cold [/Q





madininagyal said:


> Lol are you kidding me?? Its Just a box have take it because with the shitty weather i can move them faster inside when there too much rain or is too cold


 Go around a corner hitting 20 in a car. In just a box.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Go around a corner hitting 20 in a car. In just a box.


i don't understand


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Here are some quick pics. Day 30 Raspberry montage x Blackberry pie.

 

Week 7 Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i don't understand


They don't fall down while driving because they are packed tight. Lost a lot of clones or seeds bending corners.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> are you fudgin retarded? how do you say leave me the fudge alone in canada eh?
> 
> LOL #5
> you buy what you can afford....
> ...


or you might stop hanging on my D since your an asshole by nature i know it come naturally... 

75% or your post are to bitch when someone said the price is too much or to say your famous "your on 
my ignore list but can't stop sucking your"

always bragging people just talk and no pic but had only post pics of a daybreaker and personal attack on other people

a lots of people get word with each other here but we forget it because we are not child anymore we can get over it for or passion and find out we thniking the same on certain things im loyal as fuck with my friend but if it ain't right im gonna tell him that how life is when your a true friend , you lack something they call maturity


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

....so... my plants are pretty.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here are some quick pics. Day 30 Raspberry montage x Blackberry pie.
> 
> View attachment 3433503
> 
> ...


you're gonna top them again or you will let them like that (the rm x bp)


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> ....so... my plants are pretty.


Genuity has better.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Genuity has better.


it's also hard to do better than Genuity!!!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> it's also hard to do better than Genuity!!!


I'm just messin around pie has the best looking plants here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> ....so... my plants are pretty.


ur
plants are banging! id bend em over with my banana puff....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Lol are you kidding me?? Its Just a box have take it because with the shitty weather i can move them faster inside when there too much rain or is too cold


put the box inside a trashbag, then the box wont get wet n fall apart.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> o HO HO ... your so fudging funny
> i forgot to fall off my dinosaur...
> 
> you bought a d&d and your still complain about price??? thats there cheapest one...
> ...


I've lurked on this thread for a long time trying to get info about gage green plants. there is some really good info if you wade through all the bickering.

I guess the thing that struck me so hard was you beemo. You came in here talking smack to everyone like you're some kind of God yet you haven't posted one plant picture. Some people in this thread are kind of jerks but they back it up with gorgeous plant pictures. Where are yours? Just curious.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> or you might stop hanging on my D since your an asshole by nature i know it come naturally...
> 
> 75% or your post are to bitch when someone said the price is too much or to say your famous "your on
> my ignore list but can't stop sucking your"
> ...


now your using my line, little biatch... get off my nuts....
stop quote me...
daybreaker? get your shit str8.....
i've posted way more photos then your bitch azz..



Bob Zmuda said:


> I've lurked on this thread for a long time trying to get info about gage green plants. there is some really good info if you wade through all the bickering.
> 
> I guess the thing that struck me so hard was you beemo. You came in here talking smack to everyone like you're some kind of God yet you haven't posted one plant picture. Some people in this thread are kind of jerks but they back it up with gorgeous plant pictures. Where are yours? Just curious.


another new member... i wonder who this was....
is that why i have more likes the messages???
daybreaker? ive never posted daybreaker... maybe the pack.. LOL
got me mistaken...
im sorry if the TRUTH scares you...
now i know how mad and gen feel, when they try to defend ggg...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now your using my line, little biatch... get off my nuts....
> stop quote me...
> daybreaker? get your shit str8.....
> i've posted way more photos then your bitch azz..
> ...


Ok so you're just a dick for no reason and with no basis and have no pics to back it up. You must be a young boy. Question answered. Carry on. You seem to be a real hit.

And you're no Mad or Gen that's for sure.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

you dont know me bob... dont get on my bad side... you'll see, even if im not on here... these fools clog up the thread about this b.s.....
you just caught me at a bad time....
start from the beginning... its every 1-2weeks....about price....
check the other ggg thread....
im giving you the benefit of the doubt right now..
so better chilll


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ok so you're just a dick for no reason and with no basis and have no pics to back it up. You must be a young boy. Question answered. Carry on. You seem to be a real hit.
> And you're no Mad or Gen that's for sure.


better check again about pics...
obviously you've only skimmed the first 10 pgs...
you'lll see how these other a-holes act....
i was actually the nice one in the beginning trying to reason with them...
until theres just no reasoning with them...
you'll see...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you dont know me bob... dont get on my bad side... you'll see, even if im not on here... these fools clog up the thread about this b.s.....
> you just caught me at a bad time....
> start from the beginning... its every 1-2weeks....about price....
> check the other ggg thread....
> ...


Your bad side? LOL. Internet thug over here.

You go big bossman!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your bad side? LOL. Internet thug over here.
> You go big bossman!


yup... your in your late 20s
is that you? silky or quest LOL
where you at GEN??? LOL
i need backup....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yup... your in your late 20s
> is that you? silky or quest LOL
> where you at GEN??? LOL
> i need backup....


How about a picture battle Beemo. You game?

Talkin all this mess I want to see your plants.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> How about a picture battle Beemo. You game?


sorry, like ham told me,, dont deal with newbies. i would say get your stats up.. but your ignored...
learn how to post without doin it twice... i've posted plenty. do something usefull and search...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Didn't think so. Good thing. I found your picture and I would have really embarrassed you. Backup? Can't stand on your own 2? Clearly...

and for the love of god learn the difference between "you're" and "your". My 7th grade son uses them correctly.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

learn how to post without doin it twice... i've posted plenty. do something usefull and search...[/QUOTE]
your an ignorant piece of trash an like Douche bag hammish no one likes you an we all like laughing at your post lil boy  MAS PUETO!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> you're gonna top them again or you will let them like that (the rm x bp)


They are topped for eight. First four females will stay eight. Any other will be topped 1-2 more times.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

you getting any kind of funky stem rubs?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Didn't think so. Good thing. I found your picture and I would have really embarrassed you. Backup? Can't stand on your own 2? Clearly...
> and for the love of god learn the difference between "you're" and "your". My 7th grade son uses them correctly.


LOL embarrass me then... WOW>>>>> i cant stop laughing...
YOUR right... LMAO
y am i chatting with this newbie...
damm im bored....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> you getting any kind of funky stem rubs?


I haven't rubbed them. They have a stink now tho. I Can smell them when I open the door.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> and for the love of god learn the difference between "you're" and "your".





Beemo said:


> > i cant stop laughing...
> *YOUR* right... LMAO.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Grape Stomper OG


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

dang bob, those are beautiful.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

finally...
thats what im talking about..
i hope thats really yours... instead of stealing someone pics...it does look like i've seen that second picture before. but if you say, their yours. who i am to say there not...
looks good.... 
i really dont want to post up old pics that i already have...
ill do 1 dry and 1 up
new ones are coming...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> dang bob, those are beautiful.


Thank you flaming pie. grape/wood smells coming off of them.

Your pictures are excellent also.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

got any dry pics?? 
are those the bx2?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

As far as price goes it's nothing I'm gonna bitch about but if I'm being honest when I saw the 156 dollar price on the new drop I opted for 2 packs of exotic instead. Don't give me BS about stepping up my game or that i can't afford it, i just bought a belzona walkaround so it's not the issue. it was used but still not cheap!

I don't like feeling like I'm a sucker or being had. One little hermie flower I didn't catch once in a 4 x 2 tent gave me like 500 beans. I can only imagine how many packs you get when you're trying to do it. I'm not sure why, but once a pack goes over the hundred mark I'm out.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> As far as price goes it's nothing I'm gonna bitch about but if I'm being honest when I saw the 156 dollar price on the new drop I opted for 2 packs of exotic instead. Don't give me BS about stepping up my game or that i can't afford it, i just bought a belzona walkaround so it's not the issue.
> 
> I don't like feeling like I'm a sucker or being had. One little hermie flower I didn't catch once in a 4 x 2 tent gave me like 500 beans. I can only imagine how many packs you get when you're trying to do it. I'm not sure why, but once a pack goes over the hundred mark I'm out.


got no problems with you... i totally understand about price... you dont come here every 2 weeks complaining about it and cloggin up the thread...
dont sleep on ggg cheaper ones ... dream catcher is legit... it won some kind of local cup...

on beans over 100... just do your research...
nobody wants to be had..
you got some gems in exotic... you got a deal... 
sv selling exotic for 130 now...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> better check again about pics...
> obviously you've only skimmed the first 10 pgs...
> you'lll see how these other a-holes act....
> i was actually the nice one in the beginning trying to reason with them...
> ...


they just burned you but still trying to be the cool guy ....


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> learn how to post without doin it twice... i've posted plenty. do something usefull and search...


your an ignorant piece of trash an like Douche bag hammish no one likes you an we all like laughing at your post lil boy  MAS PUETO!!!!!![/QUOTE]

ham can be a dick sometimes lol but i learn a lot from him also even if you had some word with him he will still help you if you ask him he's a good guy


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2015)

LOL . I'M THE ONlY ONe pOSTINg DAYBREaKER PIcsSs WHAtTTTTT


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3433584 View attachment 3433590
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433585
> Grape Stomper OG


the last pic is it black cherry soda pheno??


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> the last pic is it black cherry soda pheno??


i thought it was the purple elephant pheno?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

you just cant leave me alone...can you?
DAMM....
i can give 2 shits about your opinion...

LOL... i got burned...
damm... left tire marks and everything...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

View attachment 3433585
Grape Stomper OG[/QUOTE]
I have those hope mine turn out as nice looks good


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> View attachment 3433585
> Grape Stomper OG


I have those hope mine turn out as nice looks good  [/QUOTE]
Thank you questforknowledge. They were easy to grow i'm sure yours will turn out great.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> your an ignorant piece of trash an like Douche bag hammish no one likes you an we all like laughing at your post lil boy  MAS PUETO!!!!!!


ham can be a dick sometimes lol but i learn a lot from him also even if you had some word with him he will still help you if you ask him he's a good guy[/QUOTE]

is that what this is about... you must be really mad your on my ignore list then....
and you will never get off it... get over it....
will never want to share any kind of knowledge with people like you, sayin it in a nice way...
so please leave me alone.... and I WILL DO THA SAME... I PROMISE I WILL NEVER QUOTE OR LIKE YOUR POSTS...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i thought it was the purple elephant pheno?


skunkmunkie had a similar pheno he called it like that because of the smell what the smell on this one?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ham can be a dick sometimes lol but i learn a lot from him also even if you had some word with him he will still help you if you ask him he's a good guy


is that what this is about... you must be really mad your on my ignore list then....
and you will never get off it... get over it....
will never want to share any kind of knowledge with people like you, sayin it in a nice way...
so please leave me alone.... and I WILL DO THA SAME... I PROMISE I WILL NEVER QUOTE OR LIKE YOUR POSTS...[/QUOTE] I dnt know either one of you guys but you always talk crap an then ignore I dnt care if you liked or ever liked my post or grows when people dish it out they should be able to take it, MAS PUETO


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> skunkmunkie had a similar pheno he called it like that because of the smell what the smell on this one?


Oh okay got ya. I could definitely see that being the description. Deep/Dark rich cherry-grapey


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> As far as price goes it's nothing I'm gonna bitch about but if I'm being honest when I saw the 156 dollar price on the new drop I opted for 2 packs of exotic instead. Don't give me BS about stepping up my game or that i can't afford it, i just bought a belzona walkaround so it's not the issue. it was used but still not cheap!
> 
> I don't like feeling like I'm a sucker or being had. One little hermie flower I didn't catch once in a 4 x 2 tent gave me like 500 beans. I can only imagine how many packs you get when you're trying to do it. I'm not sure why, but once a pack goes over the hundred mark I'm out.


yup beanz are easy to produce quantity for low costs. i bought 5 or 6 packs or ggg at 106. i just cant go any higher captain! lol


Bob Zmuda said:


> Thank you flaming pie. grape/wood smells coming off of them.
> 
> Your pictures are excellent also.


when u say wood, is that like a pencil shavings kinda wood?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ham can be a dick sometimes lol but i learn a lot from him also even if you had some word with him he will still help you if you ask him he's a good guy


is that what this is about... you must be really mad your on my ignore list then....
and you will never get off it... get over it....
will never want to share any kind of knowledge with people like you, sayin it in a nice way...
so please leave me alone.... and I WILL DO THA SAME... I PROMISE I WILL NEVER QUOTE OR LIKE YOUR POSTS...[/QUOTE]


Beemo said:


> ham can be a dick sometimes lol but i learn a lot from him also even if you had some word with him he will still help you if you ask him he's a good guy


is that what this is about... you must be really mad your on my ignore list then....
and you will never get off it... get over it....
will never want to share any kind of knowledge with people like you, sayin it in a nice way...
so please leave me alone.... and I WILL DO THA SAME... I PROMISE I WILL NEVER QUOTE OR LIKE YOUR POSTS...[/QUOTE]

You really like attention don't you i was speaking about mad hamish 
Also just found a pic for you that explain what im thinking about you


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh okay got ya. I could definitely see that being the description. Deep/Dark rich cherry-grapey


I think its the same


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have those hope mine turn out as nice looks good


Thank you questforknowledge. They were easy to grow i'm sure yours will turn out great.[/QUOTE]
That's Awesome news I have two elephant stompers by hazeman as they were way cheaper one has an awesome strong grape smell really coated.Will pop the other 9 when I pop my grape stomp og's


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> is that what this is about... you must be really mad your on my ignore list then....
> and you will never get off it... get over it....
> will never want to share any kind of knowledge with people like you, sayin it in a nice way...
> so please leave me alone.... and I WILL DO THA SAME... I PROMISE I WILL NEVER QUOTE OR LIKE YOUR POSTS...


 I dnt know either one of you guys but you always talk crap an then ignore I dnt care if you liked or ever liked my post or grows when people dish it out they should be able to take it, MAS PUETO[/QUOTE]

Don't worry because of this little kid... i like when you share your pics


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> Thank you questforknowledge. They were easy to grow i'm sure yours will turn out great.


That's Awesome news I have two elephant stompers by hazeman as they were way cheaper one has an awesome strong grape smell really coated.Will pop the other 9 when I pop my grape stomp og's[/QUOTE]

Post some pic please


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

im done with you.... what a child... not responding or quoting him ever again to his childish post..
look at this ship @Bob Zmuda
https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-info-thread.823732/page-265
pg 265 and he still doesnt shut it.... just read 10pgs of it...
even flamin pie gets in the action..


Flaming Pie said:


> They have been told multiple times where they are sold cheaper.
> I wonder if they complain about all the other costs involved with this hobby.
> Do they go to the doctor and piss and moan about paying 80-120 bucks for a fifteen minute physical?
> Why don't they start a thread about proper pricing of beans so all the breeders can do right by the people. Lol.


i still laugh when i see that.. flam got heat after flam posted that tho...
gen even called him the BAD APPLE...
proof is in the pudding...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> That's Awesome news I have two elephant stompers by hazeman as they were way cheaper one has an awesome strong grape smell really coated.Will pop the other 9 when I pop my grape stomp og's


Post some pic please [/QUOTE]
been lagging I will tomorrow on my journal I also have critical sensi star an there coming along really nice as well on day 24 of 12/12


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im done with you.... what a child... not responding or quoting him ever again to his childish post..
> look at this ship @Bob Zmuda
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-info-thread.823732/page-265
> pg 265 and he still doesnt shut it.... just read 10pgs of it...
> ...


Man you dont know how to defend yourself without calling people??? Two hours before you were mad a flaming because she told you she was thinking ngr was shady now you call her like she have time to loose to badmouth people like you ... ive been in this thread since its start and you the one that get on everybody nerve since you came and bitching about every negative things they said about ggg and dickriding when they burned you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


Came back to give us some news about the grape stomper og and your elephant stomper


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


well I defiantly like how u shut buttmo up even if it was for a lil really great pics nice grow thank you for sharing


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


thats just how its is here.. sad.... maybe peace for a week 2 weeks max...
just 3 subjects... price, price, price.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


have you grew anything by Alpha Kronik thinking about trying there GG#4x Gobbstoper


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> have you grew anything by Alpha Kronik thinking about trying there GG#4x Gobbstoper


alphakronik has an active facebook group with exclusive drops and he also just started a new forum. alpha is atop the industry! no clue why hes friends with riot but not gage....

at one point he was replacing packs of og raskal gear that people bought and didnt germ lol fucking love that shit!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

cool ill probably grab 2 packs see if anything nice comes of it. My Partners supposed ta get some packs from skunkmunkie all cherry puff crosses was excited cause I was gonna get a clone or two of the keepers last I heard he still waiting,


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


like they told me... 
you got to have some tough skin around here. and use the ignore button...
hope to see you around...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

see what im talking about bob...
this been going on since pg what???
hes just dying for me to reply or quote him
just cloggin this thread...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

Its Great To be Able to Laugh Till It Hurts


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 3, 2015)

It Just Reminds me Of South Park Or any Spoiled Lil Kid/Douche that your playing B ball or playstation with an your whooping there ass an then there all GIVE ME MY BALL IM GOING HOME OR ITS MY GAME GO HOME... LMAO


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2015)

another pg wasted... and it keeps going...


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll clean up when I get back .....

Rm x BBP 
 
Just over 2 weeks

You guys are nutshells......it's summertime,get out & about

One full week,no iPhone/iPod/iPad/ect..just I

I had to come back home,forgot my vape ape & shatter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been reading this thread since the OG jo discussion. Surprised I finally chimed in. Now I'll most likely slink back into the shadows. A bit hostile around here. Peace folks.


Please don't leave. I really liked your photos. I would like you to keep posting them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

This is getting stupid. 

People leaving because they don't like others. I thought you had them on ignore? 

Grow up. Everyone.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2015)

Beemo this sites 18+


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Crashed my phone spamming like on this.
> 
> Have you grown Blue in Green?


No, I am sorry. 

I have grown Grape Stomper bx, Aloha Grape Stomper, and Cherry Jo. I have read alot about different gage strains and could find info if you need it. I am good at researching.

If you want me to.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

Back to


Beemo said:


> and your still contributing...
> yes and i was responding and trying to defend him... telling him how to run N's business. what??? i cant say my opinion??? thought it was a 2 way street???
> i mean come on..... you dont even buy anything...
> do you know N's other brands are cheaper than MOST other places, exotic, cali connec, laplata, dynasty, it just keeps going.....
> ...


Do you know the meaning of ignoring someone?? Because i think you hang a little too much on my D you're not allowed to say my name young boy and i know you're black like gen and me but you could be white or yellow that don't change the fact you make people angry everytime you open it so please stop


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think your white? What? Why are you so angry all the time. You seem to lash out a lot.
> 
> You are not saying your opinion, you are YELLING it, you are attacking people.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that flaming pie you worth better than us to lose time to answer such childing behavior  i don't like you to get angry because of that


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> All of you need to put up info. Pics, smoke reports, herm pictures I don't care. Show us pictures of your plants once a week if you got gage in your garden.
> Only way this thread gets better is if people start sharing.


go back and check when i start this thread...seriously.... thats ALL i've been saying, before i had enough of this ship... enough is enough...
now its to a point, where i dont give a fudge.... i really can care less...


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, I am sorry.
> 
> I have grown Grape Stomper bx, Aloha Grape Stomper, and Cherry Jo. I have read alot about different gage strains and could find info if you need it. I am good at researching.
> 
> If you want me to.


If you come across a grow/smoke report on it can you hit me up with a link? I'm looking for some good tasting, fruity strains to cross with a chocolate pheno Bodhi Headtrip.



Beemo said:


> NO... thats something i dont have...
> have you?


No, I only have a pack of Starlet Kush from GGG and I'm doing a run of Fireball freebies; so I don't have room to pop anything else right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> If you come across a grow/smoke report on it can you hit me up with a link? I'm looking for some good tasting, fruity strains to cross with a chocolate pheno Bodhi Headtrip.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I only have a pack of Starlet Kush from GGG and I'm doing a run of Fireball freebies; so I don't have room to pop anything else right now.


When I get some more time I will look and see what I can find. I will post what I find in here and pm you the link when I can. Either tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I get some more time I will look and see what I can find. I will post what I find in here and pm you the link when I can. Either tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


Thanks, if I find anything before then, I'll post a link to it here as well.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No, I only have a pack of Starlet Kush from GGG and I'm doing a run of Fireball freebies; so I don't have room to pop anything else right now.


those should be nice... heard nothing but good things from irie about them...
my buddy ran mtg pk... and it had the 91 hollywood pk.. FIRE
so i got both...
hopefully i find the creamy marshmallow pheno
since i missed out on bodhi's lucky charms... im still kicking me self on that


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Do you know the meaning of ignoring someone?? Because i think you hang a little too much on my D you're not allowed to say my name young boy and i know you're black like gen and me but you could be white or yellow that don't change the fact you make people angry everytime you open it so please stop


i dont think you do....
when did i tell you, you were ignored???? since beginning of MAY... and you still talk shit.....
done telling you your ignored... pointless now....

GOD DAMM.. even stow knows how to leave me alone.... which i can respect....

how fucking hard is it.... you go your way... i go my way... and stay away...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

@stow seems like you got a new friend beware of those fake ass too


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

Does someone have grow apoge???


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> If you come across a grow/smoke report on it can you hit me up with a link? I'm looking for some good tasting, fruity strains to cross with a chocolate pheno Bodhi Headtrip.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I only have a pack of Starlet Kush from GGG and I'm doing a run of Fireball freebies; so I don't have room to pop anything else right now.


gandalf have grow it 
http://rollitup.org/t/total-noob-using-teas-and-i-am-a-believer.676040/

you should find some good information for blue in green


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2015)

yes your tha fakest person i know... and your still cloggin up this thread...
here's how you contribute little boy.... havent seen no pics from you besides little seedlings...
all you do is bitch and ask people how they grow here... they have growing threads for those amateur.. this is a strain review....

healing fields... stem rub... so far.. piney/sweet... really sweet....


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

don't have pics to share so to cool up everyone mind a little song of one of my friend mr Biga Ranx number one french reaggae artist


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> don't have pics to share so to cool up everyone mind a little song of one of my friend mr Biga Ranx number one french reaggae artist


St Jean Baptiste day coming up...!

I was in Quebec city one year for that. What a party! All of the beautiful french gals!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 4, 2015)

Got a GANG OF PROMOS from Ngr they accidently sent me tangerine dream x old time og with my Indiana Og an I sent a nice email saying I wish I would have got the promos instead of the freebies an today I received 11 Pure Animal fems an 10 GG#4 X Wreck fems as well all by cannaventure all I Can Say Is Im Super Stoked an gonna make my peeps happy!!! THANK YOU NGR NEVER DONE ME WRONG!!!! THANKS Akhiymjames for vouching for Them GREAT COMPANY FAST Delivery as Well   HAPPY THURSDAY FELLOW ROLLITUPERS!!!!!!!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, I am sorry.
> 
> I have grown Grape Stomper bx, Aloha Grape Stomper, and Cherry Jo. I have read alot about different gage strains and could find info if you need it. I am good at researching.
> 
> If you want me to.


whats the difference between original Grape Stomper, that hazeman an gage used to the Grape Stomper bx, an the Grape Stomper og, just wondering if you know?? Just different moms an pops used to cross or something?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> St Jean Baptiste day coming up...!
> 
> I was in Quebec city one year for that. What a party! All of the beautiful french gals!


If you come this year send me a pm we will smoke some fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> whats the difference between original Grape Stomper, that hazeman an gage used to the Grape Stomper bx, an the Grape Stomper og, just wondering if you know?? Just different moms an pops used to cross or something?


Grapestomper is Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel

Grapestomper BX is Grapestomper x Chemdog Sour Diesel

Grapestomper OG is Grapestomper x Jo

Hazeman Elephant Stomper is Purple Elephant x Grapestomper x Aloha White Widow


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Grapestomper is Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel
> 
> Grapestomper BX is Grapestomper x Chemdog Sour Diesel
> 
> ...


I think you made a mistake not sure too about the grapestomper og its him that got the chem father 
the bx its joe


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I think you made a mistake not sure too about the grapestomper og its him that got the chem father
> the bx its joe


Go look and see. I know a lot about this Grapestomper strain as it was one I was after but could never get. The Chemdog Sour Diesel dad is the original dad of Grapestomper so the Grapestomper BX is really a Chemdog Sour Diesel BX. Grapestomper OG is supposed to be crossed with Underdawg OG aka Joseph OG aka Jo


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Dumbo/Gage_Green_Genetics/


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper_x_OG/Gage_Green_Genetics/


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Go look and see. I know a lot about this Grapestomper strain as it was one I was after but could never get. The Chemdog Sour Diesel dad is the original dad of Grapestomper so the Grapestomper BX is really a Chemdog Sour Diesel BX. Grapestomper OG is supposed to be crossed with Underdawg OG aka Joseph OG aka Jo
> 
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/
> ...





akhiymjames said:


> Go look and see. I know a lot about this Grapestomper strain as it was one I was after but could never get. The Chemdog Sour Diesel dad is the original dad of Grapestomper so the Grapestomper BX is really a Chemdog Sour Diesel BX. Grapestomper OG is supposed to be crossed with Underdawg OG aka Joseph OG aka Jo
> 
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/
> ...


Me to James Wish I woulda Got A Hold of it when Skunk Mag was showing pre release pics did it ever hit market in seed packs the original GrapeStomp that is? I really like Hazeman stuff but cant find him no were he is off line for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

that grape stomper x chem sour d i bet is dank, my greatful grape is close and dank.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Go look and see. I know a lot about this Grapestomper strain as it was one I was after but could never get. The Chemdog Sour Diesel dad is the original dad of Grapestomper so the Grapestomper BX is really a Chemdog Sour Diesel BX. Grapestomper OG is supposed to be crossed with Underdawg OG aka Joseph OG aka Jo
> 
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/
> ...


my bad!! i mistake it with d cure


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

Beemo said:


> go back and check when i start this thread...seriously.... thats ALL i've been saying, before i had enough of this ship... enough is enough...
> now its to a point, where i dont give a fudge.... i really can care less...





Beemo said:


> i dont think you do....
> when did i tell you, you were ignored???? since beginning of MAY... and you still talk shit.....
> done telling you your ignored... pointless now....
> 
> ...


Click their avatar then click ignore.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> Me to James Wish I woulda Got A Hold of it when Skunk Mag was showing pre release pics did it ever hit market in seed packs the original GrapeStomp that is? I really like Hazeman stuff but cant find him no were he is off line for sure


I don't think packs of Grapestomper the original cross was ever released. Grapestomper is a pheno of the original cross which I believe is called Purple Snowman. Makes me miss the old GGG website cus it had that info on there. 

I haven't grown anything from Hazeman but have seen great stuff always and of course him having ties with GGG that's how he was able to get cuts and make nice crosses of some of their gear. I don't think Hazeman is part of the online scene like that anymore. He was over at the Farm but don't know if he logs on over there as I don't have an account over there I just go to see info when they have it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that grape stomper x chem sour d i bet is dank, my greatful grape is close and dank.


Ask @Flaming Pie she grew the Grapestomper BX. Man I wish I could have those or even the BX2s. I wish somebody would have f2s of them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

i think the stomper was found in some sour grape beanz....thats what i was told


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i think the stomper was found in some sour grape beanz....thats what i was told


Man I swear the old Gage website had the info of it up there. I remember I would click on the genetics page and read the Stomper lineages. I believe it was called Purple Snowman cus the dad is called Snowman. That still doesn't mean it wasn't found in a pack of beans tho and obviously it came from a seed anyways but I don't know for sure if somebody else found it or they did. I really need to pop my Grapestomper OG


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Click their avatar then click ignore.


i did... i told him beginning of MAY... just wont go away...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I swear the old Gage website had the info of it up there. I remember I would click on the genetics page and read the Stomper lineages. I believe it was called Purple Snowman cus the dad is called Snowman. That still doesn't mean it wasn't found in a pack of beans tho and obviously it came from a seed anyways but I don't know for sure if somebody else found it or they did. I really need to pop my Grapestomper OG


who knows... on my gsog pk. it says grapestomper X ny og kush
i thought theirs no og in joseph? or was this before they changed it from joseph og to joseph?
so is it ny kush? or joseph kush?
i would like to know myself....
all i know is joseph/underdawg/ny og kush is fire


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ask @Flaming Pie she grew the Grapestomper BX. Man I wish I could have those or even the BX2s. I wish somebody would have f2s of them.


I have some Grape Stomper seeds from Fat Marty (via Hazeman) that I'm planning on furthering. I'll keep you in mind when I get around to it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

Grapestomper = purple snowman x Chem sour diesel

They do need to get the threads back from the old forum. Lot of good grow threads and smoke reports are gone now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Ask @Flaming Pie she grew the Grapestomper BX. Man I wish I could have those or even the BX2s. I wish somebody would have f2s of them.


Aloha grape stomper is where it's at. I'm telling ya.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't grown anything from Hazeman but have seen great stuff always and of course him having ties with GGG that's how he was able to get cuts and make nice crosses of some of their gear. I don't think Hazeman is part of the online scene like that anymore. He was over at the Farm but don't know if he logs on over there as I don't have an account over there I just go to see info when they have it.


I ran Hazeman XXX a couple of times and was very happy with it.
also just popped some Elephant Stomper & Bubbas Widow beans
from Hazeman 
i'v had for awhile


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I swear the old Gage website had the info of it up there. I remember I would click on the genetics page and read the Stomper lineages. I believe it was called Purple Snowman cus the dad is called Snowman. That still doesn't mean it wasn't found in a pack of beans tho and obviously it came from a seed anyways but I don't know for sure if somebody else found it or they did. I really need to pop my Grapestomper OG


i think sour grapes is purple elephant x chem sour d....ill google n see if i can find something on it

yup in ur fisrt link http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/

under the name theres an aka


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

heres key play describing the stomper go to post 6 

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/41321-grape-stomper-day-55/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Grapestomper = purple snowman x Chem sour diesel
> 
> They do need to get the threads back from the old forum. Lot of good grow threads and smoke reports are gone now.


Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel. Snowman is the nickname of dad I have to go by what seedfinder says cus that's what they link all the genetics to off the website now. I remember when you could click on genetics info and see pics of every strain and the descriptions of parents. Sucks they should've kept that with the new forum.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.agroweed.com/index.php/gage-green-genetics/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Purple_Snowman/Gage_Green_Genetics/

I knew I wasn't tripping. Read the first link scroll down you see where it says about the Grapestomper cut being selected from Purple Snowman.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

purple snowman = sour grapes unless they used a dif cdsd male


----------



## the gnome (Jun 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha grape stomper is where it's at. I'm telling ya.


as for the Aloha GS
gospel right there Pie fo sure!
dunno if you've ever run GS or the BX's but
some AGS pheno's get about as close to GS as it gets.
piles of em still available, 
i don't understand why they haven't sold out.

if you've been wanting Grape Stomper and i know there are A LOT who do 
AGS is the closest thing to it your probably ever gonna see.
Ive made F2s of every gage goodie Ive run across and i'm glad i did 

I was a tester for gage and was picked to grow GS BX2s
actually there were 2 sires for GS BX2s testers,
the Don and Foul Balls
FBs was a more chem/diesel leaning sire
I had the Don which was the original GS sire and for GS BX1



m4k;5173780 said:


> Having blown the minds of growers with her exquisiteness, the Grape Stomper returns to the Gage Green lineup in the latest backcross to share her powers. The Grape Stomper BX2 will produce the signature syrupy grape flavors and resin snowstorm that patients crave.
> 
> The original Grape Stomper was paired with a male, The Don, from the first Grape Stomper backcross (BX1). The Don exhibited tremendous resin potential as a young seedling and possessed all the characteristics of the original Grape Stomper (growth structure, smell, and vigor).
> 
> ...


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 5, 2015)

anyone know when they drop new seeds?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 5, 2015)

the gnome said:


> as for the Aloha GS
> gospel right there Pie fo sure!
> dunno if you've ever run GS or the BX's but
> some AGS pheno's get about as close to GS as it gets.
> ...


You are def right about the AGS being very close to Grapestomper. It is a Grapestomper BX so it should have lots of Grapestomper dominate phenos. I think there's a lot of this left because they made a lot of them unlike they do a lot of the limited rare stuff. When they're in stock a multiple banks that lets you know they made a lot of them and every time Cannazon sells out of them they have them back in a few days. I think Pie ran the BX version too but those BX2s you ran are the ones I wanted the most. I just think the backcross with the original father would be better since it is the original father. Throw up some pics of your if you can



Traxx187 said:


> anyone know when they drop new seeds?


They just had a seed drop over at NGR. They're about to have a drop over at the Attiude any day now I would imagine. Thought they would have been had it by now since they announced theirs before NGR but NGR is stateside so it doesn't take as long for the beans to get there.


----------



## bloodstone (Jun 5, 2015)

Haven't been able to access Nature's site since last night, anybody have any info? peace.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> Haven't been able to access Nature's site since last night, anybody have any info? peace.


Same this morning for me..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

aloha grapes is the grapestomper clone x grapestomper clone paired with aloha white widow male.

If you are looking for grape smells and great potency, the aloha grapes is better than the bx2. Plus I think I read they aren't doing and more bx of grapestomper.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 5, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Same this morning for me..


no worries.. it will be back up...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

Blue in Green @GandalfdaGreen https://www.rollitup.org/t/total-noob-using-teas-and-i-am-a-believer.676040/page-7

@BDOGKush This is all I have found so far. When baby girl goes down for a nap I will search some more.










































*Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby. *Random phenos. These plants are beyond frosty. Just insane scents from strong lemon blueberry muffins to spicy haze scents to blue slurpee syrup.



















Even the undersides of the leaves are covered in frost.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=272376


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

Still blue in green.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks FP, that smell description sounds awesome


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks FP, that smell description sounds awesome


Hey no problem! I love helping people out. I am pretty good at searching for info.


----------



## Torch1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ascension @ 27days...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Blue and green sounds dank!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 5, 2015)

RIP to the people we lost this yr...
luv smokin to wiz


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

I have to water today and will be taking pictures of the aloha grapes. 7.5 weeks and all the limbs are sagging.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 7.5 weeks

       
I have two VERY dense phenos. My favorite phenos from last run. Dankelicious!



So happy I was able to keep em happy the whole run. I am starting to be more confident.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

It definitely helps that I have my dehumidifier hooked up to a condensate pump. Less paranoid about humidity spikes now.


----------



## bloodstone (Jun 5, 2015)

That AGS looks like some fire, what she taste like FP?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 5, 2015)

wish i had that been waiting to get some grapestomper og  n ags


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 6, 2015)

seems like ngr got shutdown... for a maintenance its looks like more a shutdown


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 6, 2015)

Heavens Ta Mergatroids an I was enjoy NGR'S quick shipping an always answering Emails quickly unlike tude an others lol hope there back up soon my guy scored some good booty from midweek song gogi og so im lookin forward to some fire phenos in our future


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Jun 6, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> seems like ngr got shutdown... for a maintenance its looks like more a shutdown


Na, be up soon he just getting some website kinks worked out


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone get their hands on the Grateful Puff? Id give my left nut for a pack. I scooped Precious Child, Amethyst, Ad Hoc & the Diamonds & Dust. Still have full packs of Aloha Grape Stomper & Fortune Teller waiting in line to get popped. Only GG gear grown out was Daybreaker & Grape Puff & they were beyond fire, way legit!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

It's good it wasn't shutdown. It's definitely nice to have a stateside option.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 6, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Anyone get their hands on the Grateful Puff? Id give my left nut for a pack. Only GG gear grown out was Daybreaker & Grape Puff & they were beyond fire, way legit!!!


do you have any pics of daybreaker or grape puff?

on another note.. just soaked some prolific kush...


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Jun 7, 2015)

Ya ill try to post soon. They're on my old phone & I never had the pics transferred. Need to go to the sprint store have them downloaded to new phone or whatev...im not tech savy with stuff like that lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2015)

Beemo said:


> do you have any pics of daybreaker or grape puff?
> 
> on another note.. just soaked some prolific kush...


That duende is the TRUTH...


----------



## v.s one (Jun 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> That duende is the TRUTH...


Any luck on the trip man


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Any luck on the trip man


Still out here,2nd yr bow hunting....

I'm trying to do more fishing,than anything.

Even did some bow fishing...big ass carp


----------



## v.s one (Jun 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still out here,2nd yr bow hunting....
> 
> I'm trying to do more fishing,than anything.
> 
> Even did some bow fishing...big ass carp


Me and my boy started looking in to the sport. I'm going to have to try fishing like that get me some salmon. Good luck man be safe


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still out here,2nd yr bow hunting....
> 
> I'm trying to do more fishing,than anything.
> 
> Even did some bow fishing...big ass carp


If I didn't know you were from the midwest before, I do now. Bow fishing carp is a dead give away, lol. Nice. 

Are you fishing for anything that bites or are you after certain game fish? Up north of my old Illinois had some great smallie, crappie and walleye fishing with some huge pike and muskies.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If I didn't know you were from the midwest before, I do now. Bow fishing carp is a dead give away, lol. Nice.
> 
> Are you fishing for anything that bites or are you after certain game fish? Up north of my old Illinois had some great smallie, crappie and walleye fishing with some huge pike and muskies.


Hitting the land-OF-lakes....

Love pan fish the most,crappies for the win.

Now I would love to hook a muskie..not sure I'd eat it,they are kings of the water.
I love going back to Minnesota to fish..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hitting the land-OF-lakes....
> 
> Love pan fish the most,crappies for the win.
> 
> ...


You're making me jealous. I ain't had some crappy in too long. Cheers man and enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2015)

a little bummed out. Just took a look at my raspberry montage crosses and it looks like I may have 3-5 males.

2 I am pretty sure are full male. 2 look like maybes.

I want at least four females.... 
Going to give them 3-4 more days and then it should be obvious who's a boy and who's a lady.

I'll probably be taking pictures tomorrow of the preflowers.

Dangit. 8 plants and I get a 4-5 males.... Bugger.

Stupid humidome. I bet the other three were females too.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> a little bummed out. Just took a look at my raspberry montage crosses and it looks like I may have 3-5 males.
> 
> 2 I am pretty sure are full male. 2 look like maybes.
> 
> ...


 Umm I remember wanting a male and getting nothing but females. It happens like that . Sometimes you got to have a clear mind on what you want and say 50/50. Works for me. Then you get lucky and have to make a hard choice. But then I have fucked up a whole pack of seeds ended up with a keeper female. Who knows?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hitting the land-OF-lakes....
> 
> Love pan fish the most,crappies for the win.
> 
> ...


Spent an hour on the phone yesterday, mate from Cali, she has family in Minnesota it sounds like fantastic country. I want to go help them in their greenhouse in SoCal get the whole ROLS thang going for them while networking with the tester crew and breeders... I will be traveling on your turf soon enough lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> a little bummed out. Just took a look at my raspberry montage crosses and it looks like I may have 3-5 males.
> 
> 2 I am pretty sure are full male. 2 look like maybes.
> 
> ...


mums and clones are the only way to keep a regular good pull


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> mums and clones are the only way to keep a regular good pull


Here are some pics of the three I am pretty sure are male.

     

They have 36 hours and then chop chop.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2015)

I know it's a dice roll Mad, it's just a bummer is all. It also just means I will be able to pop my pack of cheese x bbp in a bit.

I'm not hurting for bud. I still have an ounce and a half of cherry jo left and my aloha grapes only have a week left till harvest most likely. So 3-4 weeks I will have some more bud.

Quite a bit of it I think too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2015)

looks killer Pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know it's a dice roll Mad, it's just a bummer is all. It also just means I will be able to pop my pack of cheese x bbp in a bit.
> 
> I'm not hurting for bud. I still have an ounce and a half of cherry jo left and my aloha grapes only have a week left till harvest most likely. So 3-4 weeks I will have some more bud.
> 
> ...


What gallon pots you using Pie? Just wondering


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol yeah am I happy my pheno hunts are pretty much done I will never forget doing over 50 seed runs in two years I lost count... Very cool now having my mums and working through new types a bean or three at a time flowering test clones before committing to even a big pot. Was worth it. Testing gigs FTW


Flaming Pie said:


> I know it's a dice roll Mad, it's just a bummer is all. It also just means I will be able to pop my pack of cheese x bbp in a bit.
> 
> I'm not hurting for bud. I still have an ounce and a half of cherry jo left and my aloha grapes only have a week left till harvest most likely. So 3-4 weeks I will have some more bud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 8, 2015)

An ounce and a half lasts me about ten days lol...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> An ounce and a half lasts me about ten days lol...


Your just like me. I can smoke like a freight train lol. If I didn't have to work in the business I do work in and could work at home or grow for a living I would smoke joints like cigarettes lol I'm a stoner


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What gallon pots you using Pie? Just wondering


Five gallon pots plastic pots. Google Hercules pot. They look kinda like that.


----------



## Torch1 (Jun 9, 2015)

GrapePuff 42days12:12


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 9, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> GrapePuff 42days12:12
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


she seem to do very good outdoor


----------



## Torch1 (Jun 9, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> she seem to do very good outdoor


Extremely vigorous under the sun most definitely! So sticky & grapey-- nice that she tastes just as she smells... plus the smoke will put the boggle on the mind for sure!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## v.s one (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone got info on Pepe le dank 5k o.g Kush?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 9, 2015)

D Cure at 11 days


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 9, 2015)

Seem like ngr make a lot of people angry with gage green last drop and its seem like this was done intentionally by them (the normal gear at 156$ and the d&d at 100$ in place of 106$ and 50$)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your just like me. I can smoke like a freight train lol. If I didn't have to work in the business I do work in and could work at home or grow for a living I would smoke joints like cigarettes lol I'm a stoner


Yeah man. All this thin bloody air around, a man needs some spice for the lungs to function properly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2015)

Raspberry montage x Blackberry Pie 5 weeks

Females most likely. We shall see in 4-5 days.

 
Transplanting tonight.

 
Males got the chop yesterday. One on far right smelled like blackberries. Sweet and tart.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 8 weeks approx. Looks like a week and a half left at least.

 
    
They are not done swelling and are STILL stacking!!! GO babies GO!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 10, 2015)

Aspirare
1 month jar cure.
multiple dawg tailz/fox tailz


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 10, 2015)

dropping the rest


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 10, 2015)

the one SSSDH that was dropped last week already has its 2nd set of leaves and is really cooking along, thats the main reason for dropping the others, that and 3 out of 4 stardawgs are male and the one remaining isnt worth cloning, so back to tried and true genetics.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

those stardawgs the f2s from ngr?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 10, 2015)

not ngr, yes on the F2.


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2015)

3 weeks 6 days
 
Not going to get good shots this time around,damn netting....
 
I'll get good shots from these...2 raspberry montage x BBP & 1 cheese x BBP & 1 stocky fortune teller...
 
Still smoking on this blackberry kush x GSOG 1&2. truth & honor


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> 3 weeks 6 days
> View attachment 3438098
> Not going to get good shots this time around,damn netting....
> View attachment 3438099
> ...


Awesome always bro. How'd the trip go? Those are some lovely looking nugs would love to break me down and sample them  how many 7gal plants you get under a light?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> 3 weeks 6 days
> View attachment 3438098
> Not going to get good shots this time around,damn netting....
> View attachment 3438099
> ...


garden looks killer bro. Some nice colas stacking up there.


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome always bro. How'd the trip go? Those are some lovely looking nugs would love to break me down and sample them  how many 7gal plants you get under a light?


Thanks,trip went good,had fun...

I like the feel of 4 under the 1000 watters..



Mr.Head said:


> garden looks killer bro. Some nice colas stacking up there.


Thanks,yea they are growing very nice...got one unruly gal..


----------



## Joedank (Jun 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> 3 weeks 6 days
> View attachment 3438098
> Not going to get good shots this time around,damn netting....
> View attachment 3438099
> ...


side lighting tripping me out
those budds look tip top shelf.... tight trim job too


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 12, 2015)

what /isare OBR7..?


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> what /isare OBR7..?


Sounds like ob ripper #7

But I have been wrong befor.


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2015)

Raspberry montage x bbp. Aka raspberry lemon heads


----------



## v.s one (Jun 13, 2015)

There not as nice as genuity but wtf might as well bump the tread up. They smell weird like my gramps whiskey breath funky yo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2015)

I will most likely be posting a few photos tomorrow.

They look really good. Both the aloha grapes and the raspberry montage x blackberry pie.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2015)

some macro shots. aspirare. diesel/gas pheno


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2015)

Beemo said:


> some macro shots. aspirare. diesel/gas pheno


Very nice! Love those dark orange hairs.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> There not as nice as genuity but wtf might as well bump the tread up. They smell weird like my gramps whiskey breath funky yo.View attachment 3439568


I'd smoke them whiskey breath any day.....looking very good


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'd smoke them whiskey breath any day.....looking very good


just dont get pulled over for a drinkin under da influence wit dat...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 8.5 weeks. Expecting at least another week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2015)

The colas are MASSIVE btw.


----------



## Torch1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The colas are MASSIVE btw.


...yes they are!
Hella job FP!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Beemo (Jun 14, 2015)

euro peeps.. ggg drop some nice gear at been city.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The colas are MASSIVE btw.


Grapenormous......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2015)

They are gonna be the width of 18/20 ounce bottles I bet. 

 
That's a 20 oz bottle. Maybe 16-18 oz bottle would be more comparable. I'll get some later and take cola pics.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2015)

I couldn't help myself. I'm about to break your phones. Hope you have unlimited data.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2015)

The girl on the left is just EXPLODING with bud production right now. She may need to go 10 weeks.

Girl on the right needs at least a week of ripening. I wanna see mostly receded pistils. I will probably harvest at the first sign of amber under the colas.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I couldn't help myself. I'm about to break your phones. Hope you have unlimited data.
> 
> View attachment 3440015 View attachment 3440016 View attachment 3440017 View attachment 3440018 View attachment 3440019 View attachment 3440020 View attachment 3440021 View attachment 3440022


resin dripping!!! those pics are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 14, 2015)

wow nice fire


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking good pie, looks like they'll yield nice.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 14, 2015)

Those look good skunk. I got shot gun on this grow. Like I said before the name sucks on this strain so I get turned off on some of their gear until I do my home work. Two power house strains you got there I can't wait to see them flower out . Peace


skunkwreck said:


> D Cure at 11 days


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Those look good skunk. I got shot gun on this grow. Like I said before the name sucks on this strain so I get turned off on some of their gear until I do my home work. Two power house strains you got there I can't wait to see them flower out . Peace


Yeah doesn't roll off the tongue properly!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2015)

I know it is said as a joke in most cases here on rollitup, but I think Pie will get "bout a pound" from those two girls. Seriously looking good 'n' plenty.

Great job and definitely got people scrambling looking for left over packs. Kudos.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> some macro shots. aspirare. diesel/gas pheno


2 more weeks? lol 
j/k looks dank


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Everyone loves a blondie.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3440485 View attachment 3440486 View attachment 3440487 View attachment 3440488 View attachment 3440485 View attachment 3440486 View attachment 3440487 View attachment 3440488 View attachment 3440489 View attachment 3440490


Beautiful! What is it?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> 2 more weeks? lol
> j/k looks dank


thats 10wk. and 1 month jar cure.
damm 12 wks? 10 is the limit for me. 
ill do a 12 or longer, if its worth it..


----------



## Joedank (Jun 15, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thats 10wk. and 1 month jar cure.
> damm 12 wks? 10 is the limit for me.
> ill do a 12 or longer, if its worth it..


my sour d cut is 11 weeks before she gets the greasy smell


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3440485 View attachment 3440486 View attachment 3440487 View attachment 3440488 View attachment 3440485 View attachment 3440486 View attachment 3440487 View attachment 3440488 View attachment 3440489 View attachment 3440490


Looking good buddy.....looking good.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good buddy.....looking good.


Thanks man. Yours always look killer!

ps. those were Grape Stomper x Blue Tara


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man. Yours always look killer!
> 
> ps. those were Grape Stomper x Blue Tara


Wow I knew that had to have some Grapestomper in it as it looks a lot like what I've seen of it and crosses. Very gorgeous bro did she have any Blueberry flavor with the grape?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone running the SSSDH?
I am one of two that i knew of running sssdh/bbp and having problems with them popping ground.
I had 8 of 10 germ in a towel and then into soil and only 1 has come up so far. 3 days so far in dirt.

wondering if anyone has heard anything lately?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> anyone running the SSSDH?
> I am one of two that i knew of running sssdh/bbp and having problems with them popping ground.
> I had 8 of 10 germ in a towel and then into soil and only 1 has come up so far. 3 days so far in dirt.
> 
> wondering if anyone has heard anything lately?


Give them a lil extra time and probably some more warmth as @Flaming Pie had a lil trouble with her BBP testers popping. I think those have some really tough thick shells so they're taking a lil long to pop. Hope you can get those babies to grow. Hate when this happens but just shows you how good and healthy the parents were to create seeds that were very healthy with tough shells. Hopefully you get those up and going


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

D Cure


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow I knew that had to have some Grapestomper in it as it looks a lot like what I've seen of it and crosses. Very gorgeous bro did she have any Blueberry flavor with the grape?


Smells like blackberry pie


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

Tent been getting hot...maybe this will help


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man. Yours always look killer!
> 
> ps. those were Grape Stomper x Blue Tara


Makes me want some Grape Stomper, beautiful cross you got there


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Tent been getting hot...maybe this will help


I hope it does for you. Don't know how your setup is but I have two of those and they help but I'm not getting real cool air going through them. The garage has no ac or windows so hot air is getting blown back through but I'm def gonna fix this.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2015)

got a feeling its going to be a hot summer!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> got a feeling its going to be a hot summer!!!


Damn right it's gonna be 100 today where I'm at. Decided to build a couple cheap swamp coolers for the garage to combat the heat. 18gal totes with 9in fan connected to top with two pvc 90 degree elbows to exhaust the cool air from the tote. Something simple and easy and will freeze big blocks of ice for it. Just needs to run soon as the sun comes up till lights go off.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> got a feeling its going to be a hot summer!!!


For real, 114-117 all week out here.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> For real, 114-117 all week out here.


DAMM 

i know peeps around here that shut down for da summer.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> DAMM
> 
> i know peeps around here that shut down for da summer.


I shut down the HPS tent for the summer because it cost to much to keep cool in this weather but I keep a small 2x2 LED tent going year round along with a veg cabinet.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I hope it does for you. Don't know how your setup is but I have two of those and they help but I'm not getting real cool air going through them. The garage has no ac or windows so hot air is getting blown back through but I'm def gonna fix this.


It should help plus I hooked up a 4" fan (intake) with ducting to a window unit ac to pump cold air directly into the tent....high 70's I don't sweat but yesterday I got into the high 80's and that bothers me


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> It should help plus I hooked up a 4" fan (intake) with ducting to a window unit ac to pump cold air directly into the tent....high 70's I don't sweat but yesterday I got into the high 80's and that bothers me


High 80s ain't bad for veg but anything over that and I'm going crazy lol major battle for me since I have no windows or vents to add ac in garage but I'm gonna make a way. You got any of the other going beside the D Cure?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2015)

Shutting down is not a possibility for me. Switched 1 room to a night cycle and added co2 and the other room just got the 22,000 BTU treatment. I hate summer.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> High 80s ain't bad for veg but anything over that and I'm going crazy lol major battle for me since I have no windows or vents to add ac in garage but I'm gonna make a way. You got any of the other going beside the D Cure?


Nah ain't gonna run those others til fall when conditions are better...gotta sling pollen with those too...I got some Prime Crystal going that was breed by @bigworm6969 (Crystal Blue x Optimus Prime)...good looking plants so far .


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2015)

this is how you bbq down south


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> High 80s ain't bad for veg but anything over that and I'm going crazy lol major battle for me since I have no windows or vents to add ac in garage but I'm gonna make a way. You got any of the other going beside the D Cure?


ya it was 110 here yesterday room runs at night to help a lil but during day room at a low of 66-68 an with lights on 77 the highest its been an they seem happy with it but summer usually shut down an switch to od but not this year.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2015)

My D&D are doing fine they got a little bit a strech but its fine since there gonna go outdoor the two tallest got a hash smell like seem promising


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> My D&D are doing fine they got a little bit a strech but its fine since there gonna go outdoor the two tallest got a hash smell like seem promising View attachment 3441452View attachment 3441453


Only thing I hate with them and Mixed Gems is it's hard to identify the strain/pheno since you don't know what it is. I'm slight ocd on certain things and knowing what I'm smoking/growing is one of them. I have some Mixed Gems I will pop later in the summer. Pop them with some mystery seeds I have lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only thing I hate with them and Mixed Gems is it's hard to identify the strain/pheno since you don't know what it is. I'm slight ocd on certain things and knowing what I'm smoking/growing is one of them. I have some Mixed Gems I will pop later in the summer. Pop them with some mystery seeds I have lol


I have never grow one strain alone always multi strain grow so each one its a new story and thanks to that im able to react better when i have something going wrong and also i love mix pack you can have a wide look on the seedbank strain instead of buying a lots of pack i remember growing some "syrup" from buddha seed because it was the bigger yielder of the mixpack and the better taste and smoke of the bunch i wasn't intented to buy it because it was small and i was thinking it wasn't a good yield but it finish at 30cm tall and at 56g in a 7l pot under 800w so you can find some strain that you didn't planning to grow but are what you looking for


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> High 80s ain't bad for veg but anything over that and I'm going crazy lol major battle for me since I have no windows or vents to add ac in garage but I'm gonna make a way. You got any of the other going beside the D Cure?


Update: Just copped a used window unit for $10..yeah it works too...room will cool down now !!
BTW I ain't heard "swamp cooler " since I lived in Northern Cali...didn't think folks out here knew what they were lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 16, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> anyone running the SSSDH?
> I am one of two that i knew of running sssdh/bbp and having problems with them popping ground.
> I had 8 of 10 germ in a towel and then into soil and only 1 has come up so far. 3 days so far in dirt.
> 
> wondering if anyone has heard anything lately?


I had 9 of 11 pop right away and the other two took another five days to pop.

They have thick shells.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had 9 of 11 pop right away and the other two took another five days to pop.
> 
> They have thick shells.


have you try scuffing them?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Only thing I hate with them and Mixed Gems is it's hard to identify the strain/pheno since you don't know what it is. I'm slight ocd on certain things and knowing what I'm smoking/growing is one of them. I have some Mixed Gems I will pop later in the summer. Pop them with some mystery seeds I have lol


Whats the best Bohdi or GGG or any breeder strain you grew that's still around give lil info on reason why its one of the best or the best????


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> Whats the best Bohdi or GGG or any breeder strain you grew that's still around give lil info on reason why its one of the best or the best????


I like cherry puff and the stompers by GGG cause they yield nice and are pretty resilient and the goji OG by bohdi cause it's super easy to grow, great yields, Awesome flavor and smell and it still holds that true OG profile. It also doesn't have floppy stems. It's just an all around good plant.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 16, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> have you try scuffing them?


i should have,didnt even think of it. i dug up two to see what was happening and the shell were soft and closed, so i put them back and have my fingers crossed. it looks like it will be a clone producer.





this one is from june 1. sssdh/bbp


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I like cherry puff and the stompers by GGG cause they yield nice and are pretty resilient and the goji OG by bohdi cause it's super easy to grow, great yields, Awesome flavor and smell and it still holds that true OG profile. It also doesn't have floppy stems. It's just an all around good plant.


cool ya my bro got goji og I have grapestomper og going to pop them soon but have other hitters on deck that cherry puff still easily excessable or na?? Just workin hard ta get these LLC's going. To truly help more patients. That truly are Broke an Deserve Great Meds for Cheap Period, But between me an my Brother we have the Wheels Turning Slowy But Surly. LIFE TRULY IS ABOUT GIVING MORE BACK THAN TAKING!!!!!!!         YOU DONT HAVE TO BE RICH TO GET GOOD MEDS!!!!!!!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 17, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I have never grow one strain alone always multi strain grow so each one its a new story and thanks to that im able to react better when i have something going wrong and also i love mix pack you can have a wide look on the seedbank strain instead of buying a lots of pack i remember growing some "syrup" from buddha seed because it was the bigger yielder of the mixpack and the better taste and smoke of the bunch i wasn't intented to buy it because it was small and i was thinking it wasn't a good yield but it finish at 30cm tall and at 56g in a 7l pot under 800w so you can find some strain that you didn't planning to grow but are what you looking for


I ALWAYS HAVE AT LEAST TWO IF NOT 3 STRAINS RUNNING PATIENTS WANT AN DESERVE VARIETY


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought we were past the BOG drama?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

I just wish hey would get back up and running. I know they've had their problems but it's the only place you can get gear that's not in stock other places. Every time I always wait and expect a good thing like that to last it never does smh. Oh well did the Tude ever stock the new drop yet?


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2015)

Just buy the seed stock from GGG....& start a state side seed bank..& start to deal with ill minded people....its that easygoing.

About 15 stacks($15,000) will get a nice starting seed stock.

I do not have patients,I have humans...you know man & women..who like to smoke

I have yet to see anybody just give a person free nugs,on a regular basis...not even them lil sick kids..get free "meds"

This is just a general post


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just buy the seed stock from GGG....& start a state side seed bank..& start to deal with ill minded people....its that easygoing.
> 
> About 15 stacks($15,000) will get a nice starting seed stock.
> 
> ...


Easier said than done bro. If I could tho I would give it try if I could put all my time into it tho. I wouldn't be trying to run a seed bank and trying to work and grow still. I'd still grow but that would be it. It's hard to satisfy people no matter what you do and Skunk had nothing to do with the BoG shutdown. Plus he's went through a lot these past few months too with someone breaking in and taking everything. You have to give a guy who usually gives and takes care of people like him a break on things. He hasn't been back online in a long while since he came back on after that happened so I'm sure something may not be right so good vibes sent his way. 

I think GGG should have a good stateside distributor like BoG where you don't have to worry about the customs and most strains will still be in stock. Man I miss that yo


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Easier said than done bro. If I could tho I would give it try if I could put all my time into it tho. I wouldn't be trying to run a seed bank and trying to work and grow still. I'd still grow but that would be it. It's hard to satisfy people no matter what you do and Skunk had nothing to do with the BoG shutdown. Plus he's went through a lot these past few months too with someone breaking in and taking everything. You have to give a guy who usually gives and takes care of people like him a break on things. He hasn't been back online in a long while since he came back on after that happened so I'm sure something may not be right so good vibes sent his way.
> 
> I think GGG should have a good stateside distributor like BoG where you don't have to worry about the customs and most strains will still be in stock. Man I miss that yo


That's what I'm saying,people act like these people who run these bean shops are not humans,that have lives...good or bad....some with habits good & bad.

It's been a few rip offs since I been online,it's hard to trust anyone,with anything.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I thought we were past the BOG drama?


LOL... 
but they're right on schedule... once a week. 
this is not customer service... customer service is at the ggg forum...



genuity said:


> About 15 stacks($15,000) will get a nice starting seed stock.


15K? you forget who you talkin too? they're complaining about 140+ pks...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

for the peeps that are waitin for the next ggg drop at the N or other gear.
use helpinghands and get 13% off your order. 3% of it goes towards local homeless shelters.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> for the peeps that are waitin for the next ggg drop at the N or other gear.
> use helpinghands and get 13% off your order. 3% of it goes towards local homeless shelters.


Good looking bro. Gonna have trigger finger on the next drop over there lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2015)

its so hard to find good help!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

some good info about organics. about half way thru, he tells you why, most of the bagged fungi products, dont have fungi in them anymore. 
this guy's face was made for radio.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Easier said than done bro. If I could tho I would give it try if I could put all my time into it tho. I wouldn't be trying to run a seed bank and trying to work and grow still. I'd still grow but that would be it. It's hard to satisfy people no matter what you do and Skunk had nothing to do with the BoG shutdown. Plus he's went through a lot these past few months too with someone breaking in and taking everything. You have to give a guy who usually gives and takes care of people like him a break on things. He hasn't been back online in a long while since he came back on after that happened so I'm sure something may not be right so good vibes sent his way.
> 
> I think GGG should have a good stateside distributor like BoG where you don't have to worry about the customs and most strains will still be in stock. Man I miss that yo


I can feel you bro!!! Really wish bog came back online


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 17, 2015)

I was just checking this morning if they were up, I didn't have the best experience but shit happens, I'd still order from them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I was just checking this morning if they were up, I didn't have the best experience but shit happens, I'd still order from them.


Yea you prolly got caught right when shit hit the fan. Before that I got what I ordered no problem and very fast. Shit does happen and hopefully they get things squared away but I'd order from them still too cuz my experience was good even tho they've had problems lately.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you prolly got caught right when shit hit the fan. Before that I got what I ordered no problem and very fast. Shit does happen and hopefully they get things squared away but I'd order from them still too cuz my experience was good even tho they've had problems lately.


Yea I ordered right when they were having some problems. Greenpool made it right, made sure I got what I ordered and BoG apologized for the delay with my order. I hope they get up and running soon, I'll order some Grape Stomper when they do.

It would be awesome if SVoC started carrying their gear.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It would be awesome if SVoC startled carrying their gear.


they did for a couple drops. but they got cut off. i think they were pre-sellin when they werent suppose too. but who knows.
when they sold off their last stash of ggg, they auctioned it off on ig. they had like 5 or 6 pks. cheapest one went for 250. most was 400 cherry puff.
i got in on cherry puff. but when it passed 225, i was out. which it didnt take long.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> they did for a couple drops. but they got cut off. i think they were pre-sellin when they werent suppose too. but who knows.
> when they sold off their last stash of ggg, they auctioned it off on ig. they had like 5 or 6 pks. cheapest one went for 250. most was 400 cherry puff.
> i got in on cherry puff. but when it passed 225, i was out. which it didnt take long.


Every time there's an auction for GGG gear the prices are insane $300+ a pack. Same thing happened over at The Greenpool when they auctioned off some rare GGG gear. When did they have Gage gear must of been a while back?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> When did they have Gage gear must of been a while back?


not that long ago... around when d-cure, talisman, oaktree, oj, daybreaker, came out... 
holistic nursery website still says they carry ggg. 
hn is sv


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> not that long ago... around when d-cure, talisman, oaktree, oj, daybreaker, came out...
> holistic nursery website still says they carry ggg.
> hn is sv


Yup...around the sometimes Hn/sv had a hiccup ...

GGG has did they best to work with state side banks,but things just don't workout...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd love to see em on FS


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Every time there's an auction for GGG gear the prices are insane $300+ a pack.


thats what people dont understand... that's why they're easily worth 80-140
they rarely do restocks. once they're gone, they're gone. 
pretty much like jordan's and nike sb. they sell for 200, but they go for 400+ on ebay...


----------



## v.s one (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thats what people dont understand... that's why they're easily worth 80-140
> they rarely do restocks. once they're gone, they're gone.
> pretty much like jordan's and nike sb. they sell for 200, but they go for 400+ on ebay...


 Just missed the gage and the Hare Jordan drop. Sh%! F#$% [email protected]@$%


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thats what people dont understand... that's why they're easily worth 80-140
> they rarely do restocks. once they're gone, they're gone.
> pretty much like jordan's and nike sb. they sell for 200, but they go for 400+ on ebay...


Your right bro lol just like EBay.  that's one of the things I don't like tho. I think they would do just as good as keeping things in stock on the regular and charging a lil less. Just so they could be a lil more affordable for some people who can't afford $150+ packs. Nobody can say nothing about GGG prices tho honestly. Aficionado Mendicino prices are $300 for 10pk regs. Bay Exclusive $250 for 7pk regs. After seeing those prices plus what Swamp Boys and PNW Roots charge Gage is a cheap lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your right bro lol just like EBay.  that's one of the things I don't like tho. I think they would do just as good as keeping things in stock on the regular and charging a lil less. Just so they could be a lil more affordable for some people who can't afford $150+ packs. Nobody can say nothing about GGG prices tho honestly. Aficionado Mendicino prices are $300 for 10pk regs. Bay Exclusive $250 for 7pk regs. After seeing those prices plus what Swamp Boys and PNW Roots charge Gage is a cheap lol.


all my PNW roots were 100 or less a pack. I think it's just the kayas coffee and cherry pie bx that were more. I will say this though. After seeing multiple pictures of the kayas coffee by several growers, i would pay that price. Exquisite looking.

also for me i can't really get into the auctions. I used to have a serious ebay/nike sb problem. It's actually been replaced by my bean addiction. What I like about the beans is the fixed price. I let myself get outta control on ebay just for the rush of winning. And do I ever wear those 700$ "tiffany sb" I won? No. In all honesty they look kinda stupid.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

these are a must with j's and sb/air force 1
http://www.sneakershields.com/

i luv my tiffany's, wear them all the time. head turners for real. gurls luv them.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> these are a must with j's and sb/air force 1
> http://www.sneakershields.com/
> 
> i luv my tiffany's, wear them all the time. head turners for real. gurls luv them.


LOL. anything I bought in 2007-8 era with bright hyphy colorways I just can't do anymore.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL. anything I bought in 2007-8 era with bright hyphy colorways I just can't do anymore.


tiffianys hi tops came out last yr.
anything older than 5 yrs or older, i get rid off. 
my 02' jordan 13 bred retro soles came right off, while playing b-ball.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> tiffianys hi tops came out last yr.


See there ya go. Ain't up on that shit anymore. I was all into "streetwear" at one time. Hat had to match the shoes and nobody better have the shoes I'm wearing. After awhile that ish got tired for me. I'm back on my khakis, chucks and fresh white t game. Shit's classic. TBH the teals, purples, pastel, lime green shit I used to rock is low key embarrassing now. haha.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2015)

dont care what the guys think.
my gurl is the one that got them for me. she loves them.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2015)

Oops forgot where I was for a second. Charity


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit balls, took me like 2 hours to catch back up on this thread. @genuity you will have to come stop by my neck of the woods, land of 10,000 lakes aint got shit on game fishing to wisco. But I suppose that is my pride speaking lol
@Flaming Pie Those aloha must be mighty filled with buds by now if they keep on growing.

I will volunteer to be the first member of riu to start a stateside bank. I just need all interested parties to send me a g for the startup lol. Hope all is well with skunkmunkie because would be nice to see BoG back up and running. I did mention to SVoC on their ig feed when they asked for breeder recommendations for them to get ggg but I did not know they had previously had them, but I only started ordering from them after they stopped using the HN website.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think GGG should have a good stateside distributor like BoG where you don't have to worry about the customs and most strains will still be in stock. Man I miss that yo


3 day shipping, stateside would be the ultimate.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 17, 2015)

last grow from GGG total was 8.3oz dried and cured. 2 plants out of a 10 pack, Golden Gage, I dont sell but I imagine of I were to sell everything, I would have more than made up for the price of a pack, $200-$300.
GreenPool has some fun auctions, crazy deep pockets some of these people have.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not GGG but yea know I couldn't resist....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 17, 2015)

iw as just thinking of breaking out a new bud and this nails it, thanks!!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> last grow from GGG total was 8.3oz dried and cured. 2 plants out of a 10 pack, Golden Gage, I dont sell but I imagine of I were to sell everything, I would have more than made up for the price of a pack, $200-$300.
> GreenPool has some fun auctions, crazy deep pockets some of these people have.


that's what i dont understand, when people bitch about price. not just ggg, other breeders too..
people can easily make their $ back. 
ill pay top dollar for an unopened sealed pk of ggg ob ripper.

another reason why, ggg might charge more. 
i always see them breeding new strains. getting new strains and pheno hunting cost money and time.
they never have the same lineup every yr like most breeders. its always different. 

i remember when a tray of clones cost anywhere from 2-5g's and people were paying outrageous amounts for moms.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't see many complaints about Gage Green…..most of the breeders i hear complaints about are ones where you can buy 1 or two packs & not find a keeper.

When a lines really bred well by the breeder, you can easily find a keeper pheno in a ten pack. Those are the packs that I don't think people mind paying top dollar for. 

But i'm not paying $100-200 for a pack, and have nothing but bad quality results.

plus they're seeds that we are buying….they really shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 18, 2015)

Is it time for our weekly pricing debate?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Is it time for our weekly pricing debate?


Please no... I got a full dose of that garbage yesterdaywhen I got caugt up lol. Literally every other post. Atleast this doesnt sound like a complaint but its kinda stoking the fire lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Is it time for our weekly pricing debate?


I'm down! j/k


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2015)

My anti depressants cost 5 bucks a pill. I take 2 a day. 300 bucks a month.

Just saying. People could always get a cloner and have the plants for 2-3 cycles too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2015)

i just bought a cloner to clone my fifth girl.

Four for sure females for next round.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> i just bought a cloner to clone my fifth girl.
> 
> Four for sure females for next round.


An Aero cloner? You're gonna love it. Nice root tails in 10'ish days. Just keep the water cool and you're golden


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> An Aero cloner? You're gonna love it. Nice root tails in 10'ish days. Just keep the water cool and you're golden


Nah just a generic cloner from my hydro store. I wanted the Dewey mister but everywhere was sold out.

It works good tho. The pucks are soaked on the bottom and the clones are perky.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> An Aero cloner? You're gonna love it. Nice root tails in 10'ish days. Just keep the water cool and you're golden


Aero cloners are nice and all but they take up so much more room. I like my method  Besides it's nice to be able to fit 60+ cuts per tray...

Oh and here is a clone at 9 days under the dome, nice root tails here too


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm sorry, but if you can't pay for your pack and then some in one harvest then you're doing it wrong. Gotta spend money to make money. A pack of beans is really a rather small investment for the final outcome. Pretty easy to make 10x what you paid off a pack. IMO that's a pretty fair trade.

and those who don't sell. Imagine how much it would cost to buy all the weed you harvest and get to smoke. I don't know. The whole price debate is really kinda silly I think.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

back to cloning topic.
nothing wrong with my organic cloning technique. but tc cloning is interesting. i have a book that has a very good illustration of tc cloning. but its not practical for my situation.
i wonder whats the germ rate doin that technique...
https://instagram.com/p/1MfuZ7hAGm/
https://instagram.com/p/1f9Ts9hAHp/?taken-by=breedersteve


----------



## v.s one (Jun 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm sorry, but if you can't pay for your pack and then some in one harvest then you're doing it wrong. Gotta spend money to make money. A pack of beans is really a rather small investment for the final outcome. Pretty easy to make 10x what you paid off a pack. IMO that's a pretty fair trade.
> 
> and those who don't sell. Imagine how much it would cost to buy all the weed you harvest and get to smoke. I don't know. The whole price debate is really kinda silly I think.


 What makes me laugh is these testers who complain when they get 6/10 males . There testers and free. Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2015)

Gosh. Kinda makes me want an Instagram account. I know there's an age minimum, but is there a maximum age? haha


----------



## v.s one (Jun 18, 2015)

D.b #2 week 6 jo leaner no sweet smells at all. more lemon pledge with a little dumpster smell.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

what the hell are wrong with yall white people? SMH....
church shootin?, killin a person, then try to plant evidence? man i hope they rape that cop in jail..... and more cop beatins/killin
CO movie theater shooting???
white cop shooting a dog...
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/Texas-police-officer-cleared-of-shooting-killing-5973203.php
oklahoma OU frat?
it just keeps going....

R.I.P. to the people lost in the church shooting


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah just a generic cloner from my hydro store. I wanted the Dewey mister but everywhere was sold out.
> 
> It works good tho. The pucks are soaked on the bottom and the clones are perky.


I didn't mean the brand "aero cloner" I just meant the device that has a reservoir and sprays water on the exposed cutting. Mine isn't that brand either.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I didn't mean the brand "aero cloner" I just meant the device that has a reservoir and sprays water on the exposed cutting. Mine isn't that brand either.


very easily made outta rubber maid 13g tote a lil pump attached to pvc with a 360degree spray head attached to it an cool water I jus use good ol tray an rock wool with a lil rhizo an ro water works good fo me


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

lovin how this is smelling an lookin


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> what the hell are wrong with yall white people? SMH....


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> View attachment 3443021


made me laugh good vibes to all


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> lovin how this is smelling an lookin
> 
> View attachment 3442946


I like this pic cause you can even see resin on the hairs


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


>


doesn't surprise me that you and your friends find the church killing amusing


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2015)

It is crazy....the main reason I keep my bulldog on my hip


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> doesn't surprise me that you and your friends find the church killing amusing


My god you're a dipshit. Did you see the part of your post that I quoted?? That was the amusing part. Making blanket statements about an entire race whether it be white, black, Latino, etc shows a real lack of character.

If we were discussing a black person that robbed a store and killed an employee and someone said "what's wrong with you black people" what would your response be?


----------



## v.s one (Jun 18, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> lovin how this is smelling an lookin
> 
> View attachment 3442946


Clearify


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2015)

I ask myself what's wrong with most humans...

But why do these sick people only kill people who can not,or are not in the position to shoot back....schools,churches,malls....ect.

Pork & beans is a hell of an place,or a place like Cabrini green


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> It is crazy....the main reason I keep my bulldog on my hip


S&W M an P 40cal. sub compact. Cali is pretty crazy these days.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 18, 2015)

The way o see its 50 / 50 with all races. Good and bad. When it comes to women I'm prejudice against all men if she is not on my arm.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My god you're a dipshit. Did you see the part of your post that I quoted?? That was the amusing part. Making blanket statements about an entire race whether it be white, black, Latino, etc shows a real lack of character.
> If we were discussing a black person that robbed a store and killed an employee and someone said "what's wrong with you black people" what would your response be?


LOL....keep making excuses... 
yes if a black person robbed the store and killed an employee and raped em.... i would agree with you... not f-ing make a joke about it....
why the f you keep quoting me anyways???


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> doesn't surprise me that you and your friends find the church killing amusing


Are you really that stupid? The amusing part was your racist generalization. 

Why are you even bringing this shit up on this thread anyway? Go to politics.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yes if a black person robbed the store and killed an employee and raped em.... i would agree with you...


You would agree that all black people have a problem because one black person did something terrible???



Beemo said:


> not f-ing make a joke about it....


I didn't make a joke about it. I was rolling my eyes, because it was a stupid fucking comment.



Beemo said:


> why the f you keep quoting me anyways???


Because you keep making stupid fucking comments.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

Pathetic, but yet dude calls me the racist after telling my bro that we're faggots sucking each others dicks. What a bigot.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I ask myself what's wrong with most humans...
> 
> But why do these sick people only kill people who can not,or are not in the position to shoot back....schools,churches,malls....ect.
> 
> Pork & beans is a hell of an place,or a place like Cabrini green


for real pork an beans aint no joke, Shreveport some killin fields as well, my lil triangle Cali, La, an the illio 815 but cabrini was the Motha Ship of housin projects till they demolished an spread it out ....


v.s one said:


> Clearify


smelling like over ripe fruit really pungent blu berryish almost rotten fruitish, this an my critical that smells straight like fruity pebbles an Im loving the aroma's hoping taste is same?????


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> f
> smelling like over ripe fruit really pungent blu berryish almost rotten fruitish, this an my critical that smells straight like fruity pebbles an Im loving the aroma's hoping taste is same?????


I you just reposted that picture of the weird dude, no plants. I believe that's the issue.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

You guys argue too much, here have some nug shots.....


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I you just reposted that picture of the weird dude, no plants. I believe that's the issue.


lol I was saying the dork pic made me laugh tryin to keep vibes good   weird how 1 person always starts drama an then blames every1 else


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

church shootin?, killin a person, then try to plant evidence? man i hope they rape that cop in jail..... and more cop beatins/killin
CO movie theater shooting???
white cop shooting a dog...
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...ficer-cleared-of-shooting-killing-5973203.php
oklahoma OU frat?

what do you want me too call you guys??? last time i checkd, the word "white people" wasn't racist...
keep diggin yourself a bigger hole... did you ask your crew to back you up??? LOL pathetic... 
why are you in here anyways? all you do is bitch about price... do you even have any ggg gear?

stay ignored....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 18, 2015)

No human being should take another human beings life.

Shit's not complicated. 

It's the fucked up racial divide that is responsible for this entire situation most likely. So why not embrace humanity as a whole rather then divide into subsections of skin colour? 9 Human beings lost their lives, regardless of whether they were black, white, asian, w/e they lost their lives to stupidity and right here the stupidity continues with comments like "What's wrong with white/black people?" 

It's ridiculous that someone would use this situation as race bait to start an argument, but no surprise it's Beemo again being the total classless piece of shit he is. Asshole by Nature Ignorant by Choice. I'll roll a fat blunt the day you're ban hammered man.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

And I quote:

"what the hell are wrong with yall white people? SMH...."

Stay fresh.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

classless huh? 
oh when i went into the other breeders thread that you were in. and told the guy why he's being hammered by you guys from a simple comment he made. all i was tryin to do was defend his comment...
and then i get a PM from you talkin ship.... then i get accused of bad mouthin your almighty breeder, which i didnt say 1 BAD thing about him... 
yes i dont like seeing you either HEAD. 
i know that was you reporting my comments.... SNITCH!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> No human being should take another human beings life.
> 
> Shit's not complicated.
> 
> ...


Very Well Stated


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll roll a fat blunt the day you're ban hammered man.


for you head






im out of here anyways... its about to get nasty about prices real soon... not going to be here when that drama comes...
you guys will know what im talkin about soon...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> for you head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've been saying that since the day u popped up being that dingle berry on a pigs ass it cant reach!! you don't belong as a human, YOUR A bigot IN the wrong forum with yo flaming pink shoes MAS PUETO    AN SINCE THIS PUETO SHOWED UP HAMMISH Vanished HHMMM IS THAT YOU DOUCHE BAG HAM INCognito


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

Just trying to lighten the mood. If you don't laugh at carl, then god help you.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> for you head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2015)

how does the actions of that one white guy represent white people? im half black by the way....from the waist down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2015)

It makes no sense. It was a stupid thing to type and click post reply.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how does the actions of that one white guy represent white people? im half black by the way....from the waist down.





Beemo said:


> church shootin?, killin a person, then try to plant evidence? man i hope they rape that cop in jail..... and more cop beatins/killin
> CO movie theater shooting???
> white cop shooting a dog...
> http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...ficer-cleared-of-shooting-killing-5973203.php
> ...


LIKE ALWAYS YOU THROW THE FIRST STONE GET SHIT STARTED AN RUN AN PUT PEOPLE ON IGNORE LIKE A LIL BITCH YOU SURE AS HELL AINT FROM THE STREETS OR ANY BARRIO HOOD IVE EVER BEEN IN YOU A CAKE, SOFT AS A GRAPE STRAIGHT DOO WHOOP ON FRONT STREET FAKE JAKE!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 18, 2015)

Am I Gump?

Cool 






Shrimp Money Bitch!


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2015)

Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf


Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf
> 
> 
> Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


Sounds like you need a big fat jayski.....


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Sounds like you need a big fat jayski.....


I'm done gardening for the night..I'll tell you that.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 18, 2015)

Bad luck man. 

hopefully she bounces back.

I kicked a claw hammer the other day blood everywhere  Smoke it away


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf
> 
> 
> Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


Ah the old "unintentional supercrop"! LOL. Sorry to hear man. But I've had them bounce back with nice fat knuckles (providing you didn't fully break off stems.) Fans falling and hitting my head on lights seems to never stop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf
> 
> 
> Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I ÷.m went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


Bummer. I typically bash my head on any and everything near head level. Also those god damn cords magically wrap themselves around everything, in ways that take a knot expert to untangle. Hopefully damage to your plants was minimal. I think we've all lost a plant or two to some type of calamity like this, shight happens. Cheers.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just buy the seed stock from GGG....& start a state side seed bank..& start to deal with ill minded people....its that easygoing.
> 
> About 15 stacks($15,000) will get a nice starting seed stock.
> 
> ...


i got a ski buddy with MS . he gets the regular free nugs , just to tell me what works . i am a farmer/caregiver but i dont always work for free . just for folks i like to see HIGH . and can analiticaly pick apart my cannastrains and tell me what works . he is the reason i breed with sativias with THCV profiles.... not tooting my horn but LOTS of folks give away tons of meds . just dont know who would care. but anothe rgrower. it hurts at first but then i know when i gave ?enough"

iguess the point of this post is . if your cup runs over direct the spill into another cup that way we all stay full


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

Just to make @Beemo realize that not all white people are out to lynch him just like I do not think every black guy is a thug coming for my wallet and phone.... Wake the fuck up dude there are crazies all over in every race and every class. Look at the outlying factors on shit and stuff might to start to make more sense for you.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> No human being should take another human beings life.
> 
> Shit's not complicated.
> 
> ...


i pray for the one killed in the church and their family, im tired of all this "you're white im black we can't understand " shit when we bleed our blood got the same color , there a saying in my country "diviser pour mieux régner" or "divide to rule above all" if we let color separate us we will always be puppets in the hand of those that create chaos


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf
> 
> 
> Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


wow shit happens!!! light up a big one, hope your girl still alive


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf
> 
> 
> Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


I had a real bad run for a while with these clip fans I have, to much negative pressure on the tent would pull them off the poles... I would be going to walk out the room and here a bang and just cringe wondering how much damage was just done so I feel your pain. I no longer deal with that shit though because I just drilled a hole through the clip part and zip tied that bitch to the tent frame lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> you've been saying that since the day u popped up being that dingle berry on a pigs ass it cant reach!! you don't belong as a human, YOUR A bigot IN the wrong forum with yo flaming pink shoes MAS PUETO    AN SINCE THIS PUETO SHOWED UP HAMMISH Vanished HHMMM IS THAT YOU DOUCHE BAG HAM INCognito


he's not hammish lol but damn this bitch talk a lot never saw a dick like him before it's because of stupid bitch ass people like that the hate still goes on beemo get the fuck outta here bitch


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 18, 2015)

Honestly I think beemo is just really young. That's not a "shot" at you beemo just how I perceive you. I was once full of piss and vinegar but i'm too high for that shit these days.

if you're over 25 then we may have a problem houston.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> you've been saying that since the day u popped up being that dingle berry on a pigs ass it cant reach!! you don't belong as a human, YOUR A bigot IN the wrong forum with yo flaming pink shoes MAS PUETO    AN SINCE THIS PUETO SHOWED UP HAMMISH Vanished HHMMM IS THAT YOU DOUCHE BAG HAM INCognito


Actually I am too busy to talk shit to you right now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2015)

And @QuestforKnowledge it is pretty obvious when it is me posting, if you feel that looks like me under a fake name it does reflect really badly on both your intelligence and powers of observation. Your quest for knowledge is going to be extended. And pretty slow going. Good luck.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just had to fans fall on my plants,out of nowhere...one was just standing up right,the other was hung from above.then bam...one fan falls.....not even 30 sec later,the other one falls....wtf
> 
> 
> Went to water one plant,that was under the hanging fan,stood up quickly...hit the fan with my head,fan shot of the hook...dropped right on my one cookies N' cream..I went to kick my leg in frustration,and did not see the floor fan cord..had some how wrapped itself around my leg...well that fan went flying also...wtf.


damn that's sux puff an hope they recover from the falling fans


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Honestly I think beemo is just really young. That's not a "shot" at you beemo just how I perceive you. I was once full of piss and vinegar but i'm too high for that shit these days.
> 
> if you're over 25 then we may have a problem houston.


I think so an I over reacted an shouldn't fan the fire just irritating some times. This place has great info on any grow problem or jus random questions people have, an almost every1 ive talked to on here seem to give good pointers an recommendations


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2015)

My d&d feels better now the weather is stable with the last tea they started to look fine i think next week they will go in their final home


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

madininagyall: 11687014 said:


> My d&d feels better now the weather is stable with the last tea they started to look fine i think next week they will go in their final home View attachment 3443481View attachment 3443482


Hows the purple one doing?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hows the purple one doing?


Upper right on the first pic she's still a little behind and got the same height as my gas seed who are slow vegger but im impress because the d&d are very vigorous


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 19, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> My d&d feels better now the weather is stable with the last tea they started to look fine i think next week they will go in their final home View attachment 3443481View attachment 3443482


Those look nice and healthy madin


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2015)

Close up on a cherry Puff.

Any of you ordered from midweek song? Kinda want them duendes.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3443654
> Close up on a cherry Puff.
> 
> Any of you ordered from midweek song? Kinda want them duendes.


I just made my first order with them not long ago and was pleased. I ordered sin city not ggg but I looked pretty hard at that duende lol. Fastest shipping I have had from an overseas bank and no greentape so I am happy. Think the roll20 code is still good for 20% off too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I just made my first order with them not long ago and was pleased. I ordered sin city not ggg but I looked pretty hard at that duende lol. Fastest shipping I have had from an overseas bank and no greentape so I am happy. Think the roll20 code is still good for 20% off too.


Awesome! Thank you very much natro.hydro.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Awesome! Thank you very much natro.hydro.


No problemo, diggin that tony clifton avatar btw lol, amd all the delicious bud shots you been posting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> No problemo, diggin that tony clifton avatar btw lol, amd all the delicious bud shots you been posting


You read my mind. I was about to give props on the Avatar as well.

@Bob Zmuda Cheers, great choice for an avatar. Makes me want one of Andy body slamming some woman, or Jerry Lawler slamming him.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 20, 2015)

SSSDH/BBP around 4 weeks






MendoMont./UndrDwg around 4 weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 9.5 weeks. I would say another 4-7 days. I'll take em as long as I need to but dAYUM my veg tent is full!! These rm x bp don't fuck around!

      

I apologize for the blurry photo. 

Here are the Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 9.5 weeks. I would say another 4-7 days. I'll take em as long as I need to but dAYUM my veg tent is full!! These rm x bp don't fuck around!
> 
> View attachment 3444089 View attachment 3444091 View attachment 3444092 View attachment 3444093 View attachment 3444094 View attachment 3444095
> 
> ...


looks yummy  those rm x bp seem like very vigorous 

when you harvest do you tchek the trich? and wich brand is your cloner please ?


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2015)

Hell yeah pie,they are growing fast,I got one raspberry M x bbp,that got bigger than the others,her smells are fruity strong..the 2 purp ones I got are ok,doing good.

So pie,out of that pack of aloha grapes,what do you think so far?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> looks yummy  those rm x bp seem like very vigorous
> 
> when you harvest do you tchek the trich? and wich brand is your cloner please ?


When the buds look ripe I start checking the trichomes on the bottoms of the buds near the stem.

I am looking for plump buds and mostly withdrawn pistils. Should be very soon.

The Cloner is Grow Bright from htg.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hell yeah pie,they are growing fast,I got one raspberry M x bbp,that got bigger than the others,her smells are fruity strong..the 2 purp ones I got are ok,doing good.
> 
> So pie,out of that pack of aloha grapes,what do you think so far?


The raspberry montage girls are very uniform in their branching. I like that very much. You said they don't stretch much, which I am hoping is true. They are already a bit past the height I usually flip. 

As soon as the Aloha Grapes are harvested, I will put these into flower.

I very much like the Aloha Grapes. Growth was very similar to the Grapestomper BX. They take 8-10 weeks to flower. I like the amount of grape smelling girls I got. 

I know my patients like them. I can hardly keep up with demand. I like the chunkiness of the tops for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2015)

what was better the bx or the aloha stomper?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2015)

LOL, im not even going to waste my time to re quote 

bob your ignored... dont reply,
Head stay ignored.. classless m-f
stow and pals... im saying this in a nice way so this wont get deleted... you guys are jokes..
i blame you guys for jd short for leaving.... he had a nice grow journal going, n you guys just couldnt stop harassing him...
just like when someone bitchs about prices... you guys are the first one to get in on the action... and waste threads....
this is the reason why this forum doesnt grow.... you guys gang up on peeps.... its basically the same peeps here everyday...
main reason why breeders stay the F away from forums.... 

ill be from the far sidelines from now on... 
ill post dank every now and then....
not going to re quote peeps no more...

to everybody else. sorry, if i offended you.... 
just tired of this violence
http://news.yahoo.com/blacks-feel-fatigued-barrage-racial-incidents-071606995.html


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 20, 2015)

Beemo said:


> LOL, im not even going to waste my time to re quote
> 
> bob your ignored... dont reply,
> Head stay ignored.. classless m-f
> ...


wow thought this ghost was gone but let me throw some more poo cause im a lil baby go away already buttmo


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds like everyone has said they peace.....time to really take a fresh breath of air.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2015)

@genuity is there a strain that got a huge tangerine/gas smell?? Because ive just touch one and this smell was very intense like she was in flower ive never have a strain smelling so much in grow or do you think it because im all organic now? I will take a better pics tomorow she was sleeping


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2015)

Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3444568 View attachment 3444569 View attachment 3444570 View attachment 3444572 View attachment 3444577
> Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


bob im sure you are that long lost uncle i always needed...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3444568 View attachment 3444569 View attachment 3444570 View attachment 3444572 View attachment 3444577
> Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


Fudge me, that's some nice ship right there! Great job Bob!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2015)

Bob ain't fudging round, is he? Bringing the heat.


----------



## Torch1 (Jun 21, 2015)

For those that have the honor... 
Happy Father's day! 
Stay lit & blow that fire!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3444568 View attachment 3444569 View attachment 3444570 View attachment 3444572 View attachment 3444577
> Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


what did the day breaker taste like


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2015)

You know we're all kinda fathers. Of beautiful plants. Happy pappy day.

The daybreaker was was almost sweet and sour in a way. Total funky chemmy ogness but this sweet taste on the backend/exhale. I'm a fan.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3444568 View attachment 3444569 View attachment 3444570 View attachment 3444572 View attachment 3444577
> Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


Do you use bottled nutes or organics?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3444568 View attachment 3444569 View attachment 3444570 View attachment 3444572 View attachment 3444577
> Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


Have the gsog already an it looks like a keeper you keep a mom aroun our jus one time garden exposure??

think I mite get the daybreaker it looks really nice an like the sound of a good chemmy yet sweet on the exhale taste


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bob ain't fudging round, is he? Bringing the heat.


absolutely no flies on bob, i heard he's the #1 cabaret singer on the circuit lately too...skies the limit!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Puff....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2015)

Thread is on FiRe  you cats have mad skills making me miss my ladies big time


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 23, 2015)

happy to say my last cherry puff is a ladie...


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2015)

Raspberry montage x bbp 
Fortune tellers
Cheese x bbp
Aloha grapes
Fireballs 
Gawd dawg
Cookies 'N cream

^^^all clones

Under the 1000 DE 
 

Raspberry montage x bbp & cheese x bbp
 
Thus set,from seed...have had a ruff ride so far..

I'll get better close up pics,or maybe just the clones of these.
 
Heat stroke on this plant,but she is getting better.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Aero cloners are nice and all but they take up so much more room. I like my method  Besides it's nice to be able to fit 60+ cuts per tray...
> 
> Oh and here is a clone at 9 days under the dome, nice root tails here too
> View attachment 3442786


Damn I've got a lot to learn. My cloning game is fucking lame.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 23, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Damn I've got a lot to learn. My cloning game is fucking lame.


hear ya there.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 23, 2015)

What's your cloning procedure giggles? I'm screwing some thing up bad. My cutting are rotting. I think it's too much water and heat. Trying to keep the humidity up is rotting them out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2015)

My rm x bbp stretched more than I would have liked from heat. I can't wait to get a new fan up in there.

My fifth rmxbbp girl has been cloned and I can see roots now.

I will be harvesting this Friday the two aloha girls. They are almost completely ripe.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 25, 2015)

sssdh/bbp. 25 days old


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a fan under the canopy too. These girls are gonna be HUGE!

Friday night they are going into flower.

@genuity how much did yours stretch?


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3447483
> 
> I have a fan under the canopy too. These girls are gonna be HUGE!
> 
> ...


This is hard to say,with the heat stress...
But after I got them from under the netting,and the overcrowded conditions....2 of the 4 have 2x-3x stretch,but they was overcrowded to the max.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is hard to say,with the heat stress...
> But after I got them from under the netting,and the overcrowded conditions....2 of the 4 have 2x-3x stretch,but they was overcrowded to the max.


what kind of heat? Man... That would make em 5-6 feet lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> what kind of heat? Man... That would make em 5-6 feet lol.


Them plants set under a 1000 at 10"..had to of been in the 90's for a week or so.

But like I was saying...most of that was from overcrowding,coupled with high heat,a young care taker,blah...

Now,this clone run of these..is looking real good.

I'll get pics of them tonight.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3444568 View attachment 3444569 View attachment 3444570 View attachment 3444572 View attachment 3444577
> Various. These were in the ggg folder from awhile ago. If im being honest I'd be guessing at what some of them are. I pop way too many beans. Last pic is def GSOG and first pic is daybreaker. I think. hahahahlol


Those are some Leaf monsters , enjoy trimming that!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Cloning is probably the thing that most people mess up and I think it's because they over think it. Keep it simple and roots will come 

But my cloning procedure is take all my cuts and cut at 45 and then place in cups of water with a drop of aloe in each one. Then I let them sit in the cups for an hour or 2, sometimes longer if I'm busy. While they are doing this I then place my plugs in a tea of 1 part worm castings to 2 parts water with a few drops of molasses. Then I take the cuts out of cups and recut a 45 and dip in a lil aloe again and place in plugs. Then I fill the bottom of the tray with about a 1/4" of water. Then place under dome with vent half open and forget for a week and then check and make sure they grabbed, once I feel a slight tug on them I know it's only a matter of days before roots are exploding out the bottom.

The key is to keep the plugs moist and the bottom submerged In water so they go down for the water.

Here's some I took on the night of the 14th..
   
Roots don't lie  go from that and in a week get this....
 
Peace love and happiness all....


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cloning is probably the thing that most people mess up and I think it's because they over think it. Keep it simple and roots will come
> 
> But my cloning procedure is take all my cuts and cut and then place in cups of water with a drop of aloe in each one. Then I let them sit in the cups for an hour or 2, sometimes longer if I'm busy. While they are doing this I then place my plugs in a tea of 1 part worm castings to 2 parts water with a few drops of molasses. Then I take the cuts out of cups and recut a 45 and dip in a lil aloe again and place in plugs. Then I fill the bottom of the tray with about a 1/4" of water. Then place under dome with vent half open and forget for a week and then check and make sure they grabbed, once I feel a slight tug on them I know it's only a matter of days before roots are exploding out the bottom.
> 
> ...


KiS is my method, to me the simpler I make it the smoother things go an always turn out good, mite try this for my cuttings I usually let sit in cup of h2o with a drop or 10 of rhizo tec,while I let my cubes sit in ph h2o an maybe 1 ml of rhizo in it as well for at least an hour or 2 then put cubes in tray, usually no dome an within a week or 9 days ready for there coco cups keep moist of course, but I think I mite give the plug an dome a go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them plants set under a 1000 at 10"..had to of been in the 90's for a week or so.
> 
> But like I was saying...most of that was from overcrowding,coupled with high heat,a young care taker,blah...
> 
> ...


90s ambient or canopy?

I would like to see pics 

After Esther goes to bed I may take some pics of the aloha girls.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 90s ambient or canopy?
> 
> I would like to see pics
> 
> After Esther goes to bed I may take some pics of the aloha girls.


Canopy temps

I'll get pics of both seed & clones 

How is this set of grapes smelling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Canopy temps
> 
> I'll get pics of both seed & clones
> 
> How is this set of grapes smelling.


I'll let you know when I trim. I know the girl on the right is grape for sure! Like candy grape.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2015)

Two more days and they should be perfect.

Aloha Grape Stomper @10.5 weeks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2015)

They are both being fed the same. The girl on the left is JUST starting to fade. I am hoping she will get a bit more faded in two days. She is looking plump and ripe but who knows..

I really need to get those rmxbp plants under the stronger light. If I have to, I can put her in the corner maybe.. nah.. i don't think that would work.

Hopefully her trichs are good on Saturday.

What do you guys think? They are both fox tailing. But only one is fading alot.. 

Just idle chatter for me, just wondering if some never fade and some fade alot.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are both being fed the same. The girl on the left is JUST starting to fade. I am hoping she will get a bit more faded in two days. She is looking plump and ripe but who knows..
> 
> I really need to get those rmxbp plants under the stronger light. If I have to, I can put her in the corner maybe.. nah.. i don't think that would work.
> 
> ...


Some plants hold N,like they life depends on it!!!

Uploading pics now.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

Raspberry montage x bbp clone#2. The other 2 clones did nit make the cut.

She was at the fold in the panda film,below the black tape at the start of 12/12

Her next to cookies 'N cream..


The seed plants,I really do not like how I treated these plants..

The one on the right,she had a better life so far,other than some damn bugs...
The left,she was in the middle of hell...surrounded by towering fortune tellers..

Cheese x bbp clone #1

Her seed plant is doing. Good,but bugs got her also...I hate it...

Her clone run will be right.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Raspberry montage x bbp clone#2. The other 2 clones did nit make the cut.
> View attachment 3448001
> She was at the fold in the panda film,below the black tape at the start of 12/12
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you're at but Cali is getting the borg and other bugs so fucking bad this summer. I understand it's just one more side effect of the horrid drought we're having.

I've never had mites in my life but I spotted some a few weeks ago. I use preventative measures up the wazoo but they are becoming resistant all over the state.

I swear to god I'm about to go nuclear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2015)

Part of me is wondering if the rmxbbp wants to be an outdoor plant. She loves getting right up close to my 400w bulb.

The first pic looks stretched like it wants more light.

What you think?


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Part of me is wondering if the rmxbbp wants to be an outdoor plant. She loves getting right up close to my 400w bulb.
> 
> The first pic looks stretched like it wants more light.
> 
> What you think?


Yup,outdoor for sure

That clone is growing way better than her seed plant..she is just a leggy plant.

@Bob Zmuda the mites in flower suck big time,my buddy did not feel comfortable spraying while I was gone,that's when they moved in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2015)

I will just have to keep my lights closer than normal than lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2015)

@genuity


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Part of me is wondering if the rmxbbp wants to be an outdoor plant. She loves getting right up close to my 400w bulb.
> 
> The first pic looks stretched like it wants more light.
> 
> What you think?


I would definitely try outdoor seem like a good candidate


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I would definitely try outdoor seem like a good candidate


Would if I could.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> the mites in flower suck big time,my buddy did not feel comfortable spraying while I was gone,that's when they moved in.


you spray in flower? i used to knock it til i tried it.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 26, 2015)

@genuity i was able to get rid of mite and thrip easily in flower thanks to ecoprot  cinna prot can be applied until 2 weeks before harvest and they are OMRI


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 26, 2015)

i was just curious what you use in flower? im about to test insect frass foliars cause yet again i have fucking thrips. crab meal, neem/karanja meal. and insect frass in the soil and these fucks are back. thank god the pm is gone!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i was just curious what you use in flower? im about to test insect frass foliars cause yet again i have fucking thrips. crab meal, neem/karanja meal. and insect frass in the soil and these fucks are back. thank god the pm is gone!


Dang!!! Do you have outdoor crops?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 26, 2015)

lol nope i will in a month. thrips are extremely persistent. but def not undefeatable. i was bug/mold free my 1st 2 years growing....then bam .....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2015)

Yay its harvest day!!!! There will be pics!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cloning is probably the thing that most people mess up and I think it's because they over think it. Keep it simple and roots will come
> 
> But my cloning procedure is take all my cuts and cut at 45 and then place in cups of water with a drop of aloe in each one. Then I let them sit in the cups for an hour or 2, sometimes longer if I'm busy. While they are doing this I then place my plugs in a tea of 1 part worm castings to 2 parts water with a few drops of molasses. Then I take the cuts out of cups and recut a 45 and dip in a lil aloe again and place in plugs. Then I fill the bottom of the tray with about a 1/4" of water. Then place under dome with vent half open and forget for a week and then check and make sure they grabbed, once I feel a slight tug on them I know it's only a matter of days before roots are exploding out the bottom.
> 
> ...


Thanks gig! I'll lose the heat mat.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 27, 2015)

Its potting time they was looking good after a little tchek i found the cause there roots was suffocating more pics after


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 27, 2015)

Layer of wormcasting and cocoa mulch compost tea tonight and ss tea in 2 days hope everything get back in place today was a nice day to garden ive just roll a big fat one and listening best of jill scott and erykah badu i feel so nice i just want to share the love have a great day everybody


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3449500


Very interesting growth coming off the side of that cola, do you know what causes that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2015)

My phone is being retarded. I'll do a full update tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Very interesting growth coming off the side of that cola, do you know what causes that?


usually at the end of flower they start foxtailing. I look at it as a feature of max ripeness.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> usually at the end of flower they start foxtailing. I look at it as a feature of max ripeness.


I've been getting similiar growth on some of my tops under LED but never out the side like that.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 27, 2015)

Looking yummy @Flaming Pie great skill , killer grow and one of the best grow report since gen and skunk you're one of the top tester of ggg here thanks for sharing i wasnt planning to buy aloha grape but you make me urge to grab a pack before its too late


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 27, 2015)

My wife is drunk and trying to sing along with pearl jam videos.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I've been getting similiar growth on some of my tops under LED but never out the side like that.


Some strains foxtail more than others. Some do it in perfect conditions and some do it from heat stress too. Diesel is one I know that does is most of the time with great conditions but as Pie said usually it happens when the plant is near being fully ripe


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Some strains foxtail more than others. Some do it in perfect conditions and some do it from heat stress too. Diesel is one I know that does is most of the time with great conditions but as Pie said usually it happens when the plant is near being fully ripe


Yea I'm so used to see foxtailing being focused at the top of buds that I didn't even think about it when I saw that pic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2015)

#2 Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2015)

#2 Aloha Grape Stomper


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper #1 Kept her. Easy to trim and dense deep into the canopy. Reveg and clones for a run after my rm x bbp clones.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2015)

Very possible I may hit a LB. I filled the racks almost.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I've been getting similiar growth on some of my tops under LED but never out the side like that.


I think it's a Grape Stomper trait. I have some GS F2's and they all seem to produce nubby fox tails that poke out of the buds like that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2015)

So much work yesterday. We took down the old filter and put it in the veg tent and put a new filter up in the flower tent. I watered the rm x bbp after putting them into flower. We trimmed and cleaned everything up. 

It's nice having a second filter in the veg tent. It kept the smell from traveling upstairs. Once I cleaned up the AGS #1 for reveg and placed her in the tent, all smell is gone.

I need a different fan tho. It is an offbrand 4 inch inline and sounds like a damn plane. haha.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2015)

Love your work @Flaming Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2015)

@genuity how long did your rmxbbp flower?


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity how long did your rmxbbp flower?


2 are still flowering,other 2 came down due to bugs.

I see them going 10 weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> 2 are still flowering,other 2 came down due to bugs.
> 
> I see them going 10 weeks


Dang. So I need to plan on making the clones into squat little bushes.

Do they seem extra hungry to you? Mine look like they want some more. Red petioles and purple striping on stem. Maybe she wants more P?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 30, 2015)

Long stems sure, but damn if they dont seem thick as fuck.

One of the girls in there had purple sap while I was topping.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 1, 2015)

sssdh, 31 days of veg, really took off the last 5 days


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 2, 2015)

the GGG forums are really quiet.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. So I need to plan on making the clones into squat little bushes.
> 
> Do they seem extra hungry to you? Mine look like they want some more. Red petioles and purple striping on stem. Maybe she wants more P?


Raspberry m x bbp 
 
Large colas of purple,that smell of black jelly beans....eww.
But to some,they love that smell.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

Fortune teller
 
 
Rock hard nugs,super fueled terps.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Damn Gen those RMM x BBP are straight donkey dicks fareal!!!! Sounds like they took on a black licorice smell which I don't like at all smells like Jager  I ca see why you say those would do superb outside they would yield insane. Great work as always bro


----------



## Beemo (Jul 2, 2015)

@genuity tape is cheaper than twist ties. i might go that route 

healing fields week 1
1 male
1 female


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. So I need to plan on making the clones into squat little bushes.
> 
> Do they seem extra hungry to you? Mine look like they want some more. Red petioles and purple striping on stem. Maybe she wants more P?


Just remember that red petioles and purple stems doesn't always mean a deficiency or not enough of something. Some strains naturally have those traits so it could be that especially since the cross your testing is a cross of purple strains. Phosphorus is for growth so if you hit it with more of that you may have some growth that gets outta hand. For people who don't know that's a way to control stretch in flower by limiting/decreasing Phosphorous intake. There's an article on this I'll have to find out where it was posted on RIU but it's on here somewhere


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

Tape muffled the screaming........

I mean yes it works just fine.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Hell I get that roll of twist ties for a few bucks last me a very long time plus I reuse a lot of the ties. I'm gonna switch the type of pots I'm using tho as I need something study I can train/lst with. Grow bags doesn't do well for this so I may just get some cheap nursery pots and add extra drainage and holes for more air flow.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 2, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> the GGG forums are really quiet.


its not just ggg forums. its all forums. 
everybody is switching to IG/twit
too much dick measuring in forums.
nobody listens anymore. they just want to be right.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its not just ggg forums. its all forums.
> everybody is switching to IG/twit
> too much dick measuring in forums.
> nobody listens anymore. they just want to be right.


You right bro and it looks like I'm gonna have to get on board over there just so I can see what's going on with all the new stuff since nobody posts journals anymore. With all the breeders being on there too it's not gonna be a big need for forums since lots of people don't have to worry about posting and getting looked at by the Feds not that it happens here but what person doesn't want to share how good they grow with the whole cannabis world? Just much easier for stuff to be seen and people can say what they want too


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

Flower power.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Just saw on The Greenpool that GGG gear will be coming back there to be sold but it won't be by Bank of Gage. Greenpool is getting his own stock and it will be sold by him so here's to being able to get GGG again. Don't know if the stock will be good like a BoG was having strains that nobody else had but I'll def get whatever I want from GGG through here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Raspberry m x bbp
> View attachment 3452416
> Large colas of purple,that smell of black jelly beans....eww.
> But to some,they love that smell.


Looks like they are going to stack into some monster colas!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

Fireball day 7  .....


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like they are going to stack into some monster colas!


Should have been huge colas already,if not for my fuck ups....

I think you are going to have fun with. These



giggles26 said:


> Fireball day 7  .....
> View attachment 3452584 View attachment 3452585


Super big bushy fireballs...

 
This is my cut of fireballs,she is getting close to being done....Ima try to pull 9-10 weeks out of her.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2015)

Mines revegging still maybe another week or so before I can get cuts and they will be small. I gotta transplant it into a 5 with some extra soil and see if I can get her to speed up a bit. Lee Roy revegged with 0 fan leaves just buds. I haven't done pics in a while I'll throw some up soon.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just saw on The Greenpool that GGG gear will be coming back there to be sold but it won't be by Bank of Gage. Greenpool is getting his own stock and it will be sold by him so here's to being able to get GGG again. Don't know if the stock will be good like a BoG was having strains that nobody else had but I'll def get whatever I want from GGG through here.


At least with ste we will be sure to have our gear!!! Glad to see gage again on greenpool


----------



## v.s one (Jul 2, 2015)

Yo G wassup those are some dank looking plants.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yo G wassup those are some dank looking plants.


Chilling,bout to start cleaning my rooms up..

Just put my hands on some clones....

SFV 
HELLS
GHOSTS 
Blue dream
& sour D

Got tray of fireballs 
Moms of :
Cookies 'n cream 1&4&5
Yoga flame 
Shish 99

Hell to the mofo yes.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Chilling,bout to start cleaning my rooms up..
> 
> Just put my hands on some clones....
> 
> ...


 You can't lose with that line up. You thinking of hitting any of them with your males?


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You can't lose with that line up. You thinking of hitting any of them with your males?


Ima run these for a few runs(yr or so)....only plans so far.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2015)

The rmxbbp is looking good. Growth has compacted since it got under the 600.

These girls love the spotlight!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 3, 2015)

@kgp D Cure at 10 days flowering


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You right bro and it looks like I'm gonna have to get on board over there just so I can see what's going on with all the new stuff since nobody posts journals anymore. With all the breeders being on there too it's not gonna be a big need for forums since lots of people don't have to worry about posting and getting looked at by the Feds not that it happens here but what person doesn't want to share how good they grow with the whole cannabis world? Just much easier for stuff to be seen and people can say what they want too


If guys really want to get info out via the bite size networks that can't even throw up any good info just some pics and a quick rip on a competitor they are most welcome. And there is a whole ton more dick measuring and downright nasty rivalry on IG than any other place shit gets PERSONAL real fast. Facebook for weed, no thanks lol. Email. Make your connections then use email. No need for a forum once you have built your network like yours truly. Only a few more mates to make sure I don't lose contact with and I have zero purpose for on line shenanigans


----------



## v.s one (Jul 3, 2015)

Found a couple beans in my D.b 2.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 3, 2015)

Shit must smell rotten. I found the culprit. 
The pollen is ether Fak or bubba. This guy is stuck on some good shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2015)

Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie 12/12 day 7


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2015)

Any tips on keeping my clones small (under 2 feet) for 9 weeks? Lol.

I don't want to reclone if I don't have to.

I am thinking maybe let them grow a bit more before topping them down.

Removing more growth at each topping to create more of the stress hormone response. After they have started to grow again give them a little pinch to the stem of each main. Then wait a day and pinch otherside.

Sound doable?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any tips on keeping my clones small (under 2 feet) for 9 weeks? Lol.
> 
> I don't want to reclone if I don't have to.
> 
> ...


Put your clones under a very small wattage of light. The low wattage will help keep them small and not to synthesize and grow fast. That plus training and topping should help keep them small.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2015)

@genuity did you lollipop your rmxbbp? I see one long cola and like two secondaries.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity did you lollipop your rmxbbp? I see one long cola and like two secondaries.


They had all the under growth,till I removed the netting..I do not know why I did not clean them up..hmmm.

Super wispy growth,full on shade growth.

As for the clone,she is looking tip top,pics on Monday.
The clone looks 10x better.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

yea just show me those "likes" lol. i wanna be able to remove or edit any and all responses...
naw just teasing i am finding good homies left and right on THIS forum ... breeders of all stripes and collectors of all types...


Beemo said:


> its not just ggg forums. its all forums.
> everybody is switching to IG/twit
> too much dick measuring in forums.
> nobody listens anymore. they just want to be right.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jul 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> At least with ste we will be sure to have our gear!!! Glad to see gage again on greenpool[/QU
> 
> Ste is the man glad no more bog nothing but a head ache for me


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday 'Merica!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> They had all the under growth,till I removed the netting..I do not know why I did not clean them up..hmmm.
> 
> Super wispy growth,full on shade growth.
> 
> ...


I've already removed three nodes worth of undergrowth. I am waiting for the stretch now. See what I have after that.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 4, 2015)

ggg peeps. try keep the ggg forum alive and going. i have a feeling, if attendance doesnt go up. i believe they will shut it down. why pay for a useless website? im still mad that they took the old one down. It had soo much good info on there. priceless info. so lets try to turn the new ggg into the old ggg.

i do feel like were the last generations of forumers, as everything is turning into ig.
sucks for the new generation/growers to find good new info. they will just have to look into the old archive's


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ggg peeps. try keep the ggg forum alive and going. i have a feeling, if attendance doesnt go up. i believe they will shut it down. why pay for a useless website? im still mad that they took the old one down. It had soo much good info on there. priceless info. so lets try to turn the new ggg into the old ggg.
> 
> i do feel like were the last generations of forumers, as everything is turning into ig.
> sucks for the new generation/growers to find good new info. they will just have to look into the old archive's


Yeah there was a tread about ggg using mineral water for cloning. I wish was still there.


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2015)

Lots of good information,and good people on that old site..
Plus it's not the same,I work from my IPad...and the new site is not iPad ready.
But Riu has and will always be home to me..

Lots of good people right on this site.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

I haven't made a new account since the new sit has been put up. Since I haven't popped any of the Gage gear yet I didn't make a profile to show any of it. I did browse the new site and it's ok but the old one was better. I saw they posted they were looking for testers but they only want them in medical or legal states and I think that's why m4k never got back with me after Gen referred me. It's all good tho I wasn't tripping but now I know why. Soon as I pop a lot of these beans I'll post something up over there but that site is prolly gonna go down any way cuz most of the testers are on Instagram and Twitter


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

I would post more often, but I have a hubby house and kid. It's summer time and that means yard work. Plus I am always super busy the week ir two after harvest.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll try to take some more pics tonight. Nothing ver spectacular to see though.

My clones have just been topped. Very quick root growth on them. Aloha mom is still revegging on her 7th day without water. I need to weigh her later and see if she needs water.

The girls in flower room are not pushing up very fast in comparison to the alohas. Very uniform growth. This strain is very homogeneous for growth. If bud shape and smell are uniform, that would be a very special thing.

I like to sit until they at week 4-5 before I start snapping photos tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

@genuity I think I may be smelling some of that black liquorice smell as well. There is a name for that smell. Cant think of it. Anise?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

http://theepicentre.com/spice/anise/

ha I was right!


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2015)

That smell is going to get much stronger as they progress throughout flowering..


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any tips on keeping my clones small (under 2 feet) for 9 weeks? Lol.
> 
> I don't want to reclone if I don't have to.
> 
> ...


Party cup for start and when they rootbound transplant them in a little bit bigger pot


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 4, 2015)

D&d there ready to take clone ive miss the full moon so i will wait until thursday


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> That smell is going to get much stronger as they progress throughout flowering..


My grandma used to make cookies in the shape of a rolled S. The icing on top was vanilla and anise flavored.


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://theepicentre.com/spice/anise/
> 
> ha I was right!


Looks like I'll be keeping this for head stash 

"Of the any of the qualities attributed to anise we like what one writer warned: “it stirreth up bodily lust”. This accredited to the same spice that could ward off the Evil Eye or keep away nightmares if placed under one’s pillow."


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll try to take some more pics tonight. Nothing ver spectacular to see though.
> 
> My clones have just been topped. Very quick root growth on them. Aloha mom is still revegging on her 7th day without water. I need to weigh her later and see if she needs water.
> 
> ...


You should take more pics through flower especially through those first 4-5 weeks. You can get some great info from the pics during that time like how they stretched and how long it took for buds to start forming. Plus it's amazing to go back and look from the beginning to end and see the changes throughout the plants life. Just a thought. 

Sounds like I'm gonna love those rmm x bbp. That flavor profile should go well with a lot of strains.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You should take more pics through flower especially through those first 4-5 weeks. You can get some great info from the pics during that time like how they stretched and how long it took for buds to start forming. Plus it's amazing to go back and look from the beginning to end and see the changes throughout the plants life. Just a thought.
> 
> Sounds like I'm gonna love those rmm x bbp. That flavor profile should go well with a lot of strains.


Well I take pictures but usually once a week until buds start forming.

Plus when you have a two year old your mind becomes tired. 

These girls were a little over three feet tall at the start of flower. I definitely keep track of stuff like that. I have to as a tester.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I take pictures but usually once a week until buds start forming.
> 
> Plus when you have a two year old your mind becomes tired.
> 
> These girls were a little over three feet tall at the start of flower. I definitely keep track of stuff like that. I have to as a tester.


Oh believe I know my lil one is four now but Mrs is expecting so gonna have another around so I know how it is. I thought you were saying you didn't take any that's why I was that but yea I like your grows you really show the plants potential so I know you keep nice records. I'm sad at that but my memory is damn good but I'm getting in to keeping records gonna have to especially strains I'm gonna keep around.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a full tent that is for sure. Luckily they are spaced nicely for good airflow. I have all five circulation fans going.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh believe I know my lil one is four now but Mrs is expecting so gonna have another around so I know how it is. I thought you were saying you didn't take any that's why I was that but yea I like your grows you really show the plants potential so I know you keep nice records. I'm sad at that but my memory is damn good but I'm getting in to keeping records gonna have to especially strains I'm gonna keep around.


I have started to keep a small journal next to my tent where I sit and water. I fill out the dosage of feed and write down things I did or plan to do.

Just so my "mom" brain doesn't make any mistakes. I have also started making myself guides/checklists for mixing soil/planting seeds/cloning and such. Eventually I would like to get it laminated and on a ring. Keep veg tent guides by veg tent and flower tent by flower tent.

I have a ph guide on my phone for differing amounts of ferts and differing ratios as well. It helps alot.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> D&d there ready to take clone ive miss the full moon so i will wait until thursday
> View attachment 3453630 View attachment 3453631


looks like their loving all that sunlight.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 5, 2015)

from this:






to this:










in a week.

Mendo montageXunderdawg


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you flip the SSSDH x BBP already or is she just showing preflowers? She really has taken off and is very vigorous. That Underdawg x MM is very squat. I love how tight the nodes are so far. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2015)

So happy to see the fam,keep the movement going strong...

Earth boxes are so bad ass...along with kashi....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you flip the SSSDH x BBP already or is she just showing preflowers? She really has taken off and is very vigorous. That Underdawg x MM is very squat. I love how tight the nodes are so far. Look forward to seeing more


they have been flipped for a week, height had me worried  Ill be interested to see the other MMxUD tests and see what other people are growing. the sssdh is a winner in my book and i might have to search for more, a stalk rub is medium citrus with a wiff of back of the throat scratcher pungent. it is fun to watch.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 5, 2015)

Now stretch it out, now stretch it out....
Fireball in the middle and Cherry Puff up front.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 6, 2015)

just picked up a pack of Ad Hoc. Really stoked to run them. Have several gages coming down in the next few days. Pics to follow. Hope everyone had a fun and safe 4th.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2015)

How bout some Fireball to start off your morning right....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> How bout some Fireball to start off your morning right....
> View attachment 3454648


@genuity reslly killed those Fireballs. I wanna see it get entered in a cup somewhere. Everyone here loves it I'm sure the masses will too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2015)

Flowering gals and the clones. I am done trimming the flower gals. They are beginning to bloom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2015)

@genuity @jesus of Cannabis 

Yall need to step it up on your grow journals at the gage boards. I'm gonna be looking pretty with that best journal pack of signed seeds. GAME ON!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2015)

14 days till I chop my fireballs 

Looking good giggles


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity @jesus of Cannabis
> 
> Yall need to step it up on your grow journals at the gage boards. I'm gonna be looking pretty with that best journal pack of signed seeds. GAME ON!!!


I need to get into my Gage gear so I can post over there. I think I'm gonna drop some beans into water tonight. Now figuring out what to crack is the hard part.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity @jesus of Cannabis
> 
> Yall need to step it up on your grow journals at the gage boards. I'm gonna be looking pretty with that best journal pack of signed seeds. GAME ON!!!


Game on.......


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 6, 2015)

So there was only one Ad Hoc left and I know how these things go. So I added to cart and paid quick as possible. THEN I looked at the freebies/specials. F me. SO I ordered some cannaventure Bloody D bx to get the freebies. A fool and his money....


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So there was only one Ad Hoc left and I know how these things go. So I added to cart and paid quick as possible. THEN I looked at the freebies/specials. F me. SO I ordered some cannaventure Bloody D bx to get the freebies. A fool and his money....


All too familiar with that feeling lol. These are my seed orders from just this month, thankfully I can say with the cannaventure that is the last pack of seeds that Im really really dieing for so I can hold off on another order for awhile now.... hopefully lol. Got the GGG diamond dust from the ngr promo in there.
 
Hope everybody had a happy and safe 4th, I got smacked on my homemade apple pie


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity @jesus of Cannabis
> 
> Yall need to step it up on your grow journals at the gage boards. I'm gonna be looking pretty with that best journal pack of signed seeds. GAME ON!!!


Who signed the seeds?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Who signed the seeds?


Clint Howard


----------



## Beemo (Jul 6, 2015)

#32 #33


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2015)

Beemo said:


> #32 #33


Now that's some fire....


----------



## v.s one (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice score B!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Interested in seeing the Dream Catcher. Have some Green Ribbin bx I wanna dig into very soon. Anybody popping anything from the new releases? Dream Catcher still at NGR for $107


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 6, 2015)

bout to do guard dawg and ad hoc next. Have some OJ in veg and some grape stomper x grimace OG (archive) also vegging.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Interested in seeing the Dream Catcher. Have some Green Ribbin bx I wanna dig into very soon. Anybody popping anything from the new releases? Dream Catcher still at NGR for $107


interested to see how the green ribbin goes...man this outdoors growing & waiting for the seasons to come round is slow while seeing you guys continuous with lights is hard to take, but yous are doing a fine job of inspiration...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> interested to see how the green ribbin goes...man this outdoors growing & waiting for the seasons to come round is slow while seeing you guys continuous with lights is hard to take, but yous are doing a fine job of inspiration...


I have to have lights as where I'm at it's not legal so I can't grow outside. If I could I would've had plants in the ground already. This would've been a great year for outdoor crop where I'm at. I'm still gonna throw a couple small clones of something outside. Those Green Ribbon BX will be popped very soon. I'm gonna go on bean popping spree. Pop about 3 seeds of strains here and there. Build up something as my tents aren't full enough lol. 

Do you get your plants started inside for outdoor? I so need to move smh


----------



## fieldhand (Jul 7, 2015)

Can someone pls fill me in, where was the recent ggg drop? Im tryin to watch all the channels where they might show but am not seeing any recent activity aince the ngr drop. Hate to ask outright but if anyone can pount me in the direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Can someone pls fill me in, where was the recent ggg drop? Im tryin to watch all the channels where they might show but am not seeing any recent activity aince the ngr drop. Hate to ask outright but if anyone can pount me in the direction it would be greatly appreciated.


N will get more in, when the new site drops.
soon. no exact time. it might be tomor. it might be in 2 wks
i still havent seen tude/oice drop theirs. so you still might watch out for those.
but if you really want to know. ask mk at the ggg forum. mk pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 7, 2015)

D Cure @ 14 days flowering....don't they look a lil small ?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> D Cure @ 14 days flowering....don't they look a lil small ?


Looks normal to me...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

The Greenpool is having a drop soon. It won't be handled by BoG tho for now on handled by the site owner which is a good cool dude who takes care of everyone. I'm waiting to get mines over there even tho they're out the country The Greenpool shipping is pretty damn good and stealthy. I need that Animism lol. 



skunkwreck said:


> D Cure @ 14 days flowering....don't they look a lil small ?


Looks fine to me how big were they when you put them into flower? You still got long ways to go and for 14 days they've got a nice amount of white pistils. Don't know how long they're supposed to flower for but that may be a quick one


----------



## fieldhand (Jul 7, 2015)

Im up to speed on the planned drops at GP and attitude and ngr. But it looks like some bros got some beans in the past few days and im wondering what i missed since i watch all the usual suspects closely.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

NGR still has a few strains from the drop in stock still so could be seeing that but I think people posted pics of what they got already but I could be wrong. Haven't heard GGG drop anything anywhere else. Been waiting for the Attitude drop till I found out GP was gonna have them.


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

This room is smelling like chop day....

Fortune teller is so chunky & funky....fat ass buds.


 cherry pie kush x greatful breath Solomon ......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

Let the girls go one extra day before watering. They looked sad.

I watered and they are starting to perk back up.

I will have to watch these girls carefully for when they want watered more.

I'll be switching them to pure bloom feed soon. I'll probably take pictures soon.

Baby girl is being weird about her naps. It can be difficult to get to the girls downstairs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

I also tried pinching last night. One of stalks actually popped. Scared me lol.

My nails are long so its already hard to pinch haha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> This room is smelling like chop day....
> 
> Fortune teller is so chunky & funky....fat ass buds.
> 
> ...


Pictures! I NEED MY FIX.


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I also tried pinching last night. One of stalks actually popped. Scared me lol.
> 
> My nails are long so its already hard to pinch haha.


First time?

I make all my gals pop....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 3455126

It's amazing how fast a plant can go from sad to happy. Definitely time to switch to bloom tho. I don't think they will stratch much more. Maybe another six inches for bud building.

we shall see.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3455126
> 
> It's amazing how fast a plant can go from sad to happy. Definitely time to switch to bloom tho. I don't think they will stratch much more. Maybe another six inches for bud building.
> 
> we shall see.


Don't know wassup but can't see nothing when I click on the attachment. I thought you already flipped the ladies?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

They are under 12/12 light.

I feed .5grow and .25bloom first 1.5-2weeks of flower. It's time to switch to .75bloom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

They gave me a moderate claw after the last feed.






As if to say, woah momma, slow down on the nitrogen!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3455203
> They are under 12/12 light.
> 
> I feed .5grow and .25bloom first 1.5-2weeks of flower. It's time to switch to .75bloom.


Ah ok I see what your saying now lol bloom food thought you were talking about flipping them


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie, any dry nug shots of your Aloha GS?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I have to have lights as where I'm at it's not legal so I can't grow outside. If I could I would've had plants in the ground already. This would've been a great year for outdoor crop where I'm at. I'm still gonna throw a couple small clones of something outside. Those Green Ribbon BX will be popped very soon. I'm gonna go on bean popping spree. Pop about 3 seeds of strains here and there. Build up something as my tents aren't full enough lol.
> 
> Do you get your plants started inside for outdoor? I so need to move smh


i understand that lot of people cant grow outside living in the burbs and totally gotta do indoors, but where i am makes the turtlemans situation look city slicker..hes got electricity, im off grid with a small gasolene generator which cant be run long enough for lights, i can extend the days with small lights for later blooming than normal with the cfl outside but really its just relying on the season rotation, but being in remote locale allows a bigger overall planting than if near the cities...so its feast then famine, btw it aint legal where i am either


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

The pots are alive!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> Flaming Pie, any dry nug shots of your Aloha GS?


they are still in process of curing. Next week I will take photos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> i understand that lot of people cant grow outside living in the burbs and totally gotta do indoors, but where i am makes the turtlemans situation look city slicker..hes got electricity, im off grid with a small gasolene generator which cant be run long enough for lights, i can extend the days with small lights for later blooming than normal with the cfl outside but really its just relying on the season rotation, but being in remote locale allows a bigger overall planting than if near the cities...so its feast then famine, btw it aint legal where i am either


Why don't you grow enough for the whole year? 12 plants should do that. Don't outdoor crops get 5-6 oz a plant?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

Trunk pic....aloha grapes 

For some reason no full plant pic.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why don't you grow enough for the whole year? 12 plants should do that. Don't outdoor crops get 5-6 oz a plant?


yes your right, i do have enough stored after my outdoor season for the rest of the year, its just that i cant grow during the cold 6mths here, and seeing the indoors perpetual harvest on here is teasing but nice...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 7, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes your right, i do have enough stored after my outdoor season for the rest of the year, its just that i cant grow during the cold 6mths here, and seeing the indoors perpetual harvest on here is teasing but nice...


Oh yeah, growing year round has became a way of life for me but I do long for the days I could just have my guerilla corn field crop and ride that wave for a few months and live off that dough for the rest of the year. Hopefully soon though I'll get to do the farm style of growing, accompanied by my ever-budding tent for headies.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Fireball, damn girl you're a beast...


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, growing year round has became a way of life for me but I do long for the days I could just have my guerilla corn field crop and ride that wave for a few months and live off that dough for the rest of the year. Hopefully soon though I'll get to do the farm style of growing, accompanied by my ever-budding tent for headies.


it would be great to do both styles at the same time...just like insurance if one type of cultivation fails for whatever reason the gods throw at us...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes your right, i do have enough stored after my outdoor season for the rest of the year, its just that i cant grow during the cold 6mths here, and seeing the indoors perpetual harvest on here is teasing but nice...


Bro I don't know how you do it but I admire you for living off the grid like that. I wanna be somewhat like that I need power tho lol I gotta be able to grow. At least your able to grow enough for rest of the year. That's what I want have the big plants outside huge harvest still have indoors too


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> bout to do guard dawg and ad hoc next. Have some OJ in veg and some grape stomper x grimace OG (archive) also vegging.


your always top shelf bob..keeps us amatuers inspired...


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I don't know how you do it but I admire you for living off the grid like that. I wanna be somewhat like that I need power tho lol I gotta be able to grow. At least your able to grow enough for rest of the year. That's what I want have the big plants outside huge harvest still have indoors too


thanks man but im just lucky to have accidently found a place thats remote & cheap to live area, it also suits that me & wife are hermits & just like to do our own thing away from society as much as possible, fringe dwellers really, the psych docs have probably got all sorts of nasty names for peeps like us being not involved with 'normal community' but they can piss off...pricks top themselves more than anyone else anyway...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks man but im just lucky to have accidently found a place thats remote & cheap to live area, it also suits that me & wife are hermits & just like to do our own thing away from society as much as possible, fringe dwellers really, the psych docs have probably got all sorts of nasty names for peeps like us being not involved with 'normal community' but they can piss off...pricks top themselves more than anyone else anyway...


Bro I feel you all the way if I could get my money up buy a nice piece of land away from people and still have everything I need I would. I don't need to have neighbors and be around a whole bunch of people I like quiet and peace so it would be perfect for me. Yes I would still go to the city and stuff to have fun and eat at places and travel and all that but I'd rather be living away from people. I don't give a fuck about what society thinks and never will so keep doing you bro. You got it all except the power thing. 

Hell you should grow some major crops for the season make some money and buy solar panels. Something for the future


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> your always top shelf bob..keeps us amatuers inspired...


Bob grows some beautiful plants. He's been posting some of the nicest pics on this site for years!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 8, 2015)

sssdh/bbp


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 8, 2015)

here is the stardawg f2


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> sssdh/bbp


Looking good bro. Very vigorous growth with some extended veg time this would be a monster. Still looks like it will produce well. Should have some sweet funky buds. I love SSSDH was getting a lot of it back in 09 shit is so loud it's ridiculous. Makes me want to get some of he beans now lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2015)

Fortune teller 
 
Her nugs are gas also....and hard as shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes your right, i do have enough stored after my outdoor season for the rest of the year, its just that i cant grow during the cold 6mths here, and seeing the indoors perpetual harvest on here is teasing but nice...


I'm actually considering stopping during the winter. It costs alot to heat the basement. I might be able to open a vent to heat the basement. We will see.

The humidifier I bought had to be filled twice a day and could barely get it above 35%. Makes it difficult for drying.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

about to make some fungal tea
ewc/cpost/special ingredient, flour, kelp, mixed, then set aside for a few daez.
b4 after pic


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fortune teller
> View attachment 3455774
> Her nugs are gas also....and hard as shit.


She looks like she is straight gas. She def looks like a mix of Jo on steroids lol. Killing it as always


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

healing fields wk2
i hope this has a decent amount of cbd. it will get tested for cbd.
looking for a clearer high. instead of it knockin my ass out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2015)

It's called Healing Fields not Fields Of Rope... It will knock you like a mofo but trust me your pain will be gone. It's Gage. It's gonna rip your head wide open lol.


Beemo said:


> healing fields wk2
> i hope this has a decent amount of cbd. it will get tested for cbd.
> looking for a clearer high. instead of it knockin my ass out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm actually considering stopping during the winter. It costs alot to heat the basement. I might be able to open a vent to heat the basement. We will see.
> 
> The humidifier I bought had to be filled twice a day and could barely get it above 35%. Makes it difficult for drying.


I vent my veg tent into the lung room in cold times and bust out the t5 banks and run them straight in the lung room also. Fan speed controllers and heating pads FTW.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fortune teller
> View attachment 3455774
> Her nugs are gas also....and hard as shit.


 Is this the by now well hunted Zoltar cut?...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I vent my veg tent into the lung room in cold times and bust out the t5 banks and run them straight in the lung room also. Fan speed controllers and heating pads FTW.


My dad said I should just open the vent in the basement and have my furnace heat it. It was plugged up with shirts or something, I am not sure if it is connected. I will definitely use it if it is tho. Gas is sooo much cheaper than 2 electric space heaters.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

12/12 Day 12 Raspberry Montage x BBP

   

Almost 4.5 feet tall.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 12/12 Day 12 Raspberry Montage x BBP
> 
> View attachment 3455869 View attachment 3455870 View attachment 3455872 View attachment 3455873
> 
> Almost 4.5 feet tall.


They looking good girl. That height with the pot or at soil line? Very nice tight node spacing too. She's gonna do well for you too


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They looking good girl. That height with the pot or at soil line? Very nice tight node spacing too. She's gonna do well for you too


height from floor, bottom of the pot, my shoes


----------



## Joedank (Jul 8, 2015)

great artical by mk4 and keyplay...http://www.greenearthagandturf.com/hydroponics-skunk-magazine-review-quantum-growth.pdf


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> your always top shelf bob..keeps us amatuers inspired...


Ahh thanks man but the GGG genetics make this shit seem easy. Don't get me wrong there are other amazing breeders but I've been finding some straight up kill in these Gage packs. I'm lovin it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

@Joedank @disposition84 here are the 2 cannatonic x dubkings...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Bob grows some beautiful plants. He's been posting some of the nicest pics on this site for years!


Damn thank you for the love @stowandgrow I really appreciate that. You guys are gonna dig this tent I chop in 3 days. Pics on the way friends.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I feel you all the way if I could get my money up buy a nice piece of land away from people and still have everything I need I would. I don't need to have neighbors and be around a whole bunch of people I like quiet and peace so it would be perfect for me. Yes I would still go to the city and stuff to have fun and eat at places and travel and all that but I'd rather be living away from people. I don't give a fuck about what society thinks and never will so keep doing you bro. You got it all except the power thing.
> 
> Hell you should grow some major crops for the season make some money and buy solar panels. Something for the future


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2015)

All of these are right up my alley...


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2015)

I been sitting on the afghani x Joseph for like 3 yrs..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

Ugh... I NEED to get another tent! It's killing me not being able to run more than four girls!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3456132
> I been sitting on the afghani x Joseph for like 3 yrs..


Damn that's a killer lineup of crosses. All of them are right up my alley to and a few of those landrace crosses too. Damn I wish I was in a medical or legal state so I could help test with y'all. I'll just have to hope some of those hit the streets or hopefully a good buddy of mine could gift me some of f2s


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... I NEED to get another tent! It's killing me not being able to run more than four girls!


but those four girls are nice as hell!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... I NEED to get another tent! It's killing me not being able to run more than four girls!


Another bigger tent



Traxx187 said:


> but those four girls are nice as hell!


She's always killing it bro.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Another bigger tent
> 
> 
> 
> She's always killing it bro.


yea i know its crazy i always love her grows


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> I been sitting on the afghani x Joseph for like 3 yrs..


would love to get my hands on that stud indica strain, wish i was at the chalice to get the first page items.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> would love to get my hands on that stud indica strain, wish i was at the chalice to get the first page items.


Hell yes me too. Two of my favorite breeders are there doing it big GGG and SinCity. I'm missing out bro.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 9, 2015)

this girl wont slow down had to tie her wide open, sssdh


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2015)

Fortune teller..


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2015)

Gawd dawg
 
4 weeks 12/12


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2015)

its been a busy yr for ggg. 
ill be waiting for the new releases


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its been a busy yr for ggg.
> ill be waiting for the new releases


  
 
One to many clips on the netting,and down they come....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

dang @genuity your pics always make me feel like I may have harvested too early. Lol. Swollen to the max!!

Do they get really amber when you let them go that long? Or is it just the gsc/cherry pie girls that get swoll like that? I remember my cherry Jo were like that.

I still have half a pack of cherry Jo. I'm thinking next time I get testers I'm going to ask if he has any packs left.

He really should release it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> dang @genuity your pics always make me feel like I may have harvested too early. Lol. Swollen to the max!!
> 
> Do they get really amber when you let them go that long? Or is it just the gsc/cherry pie girls that get swoll like that? I remember my cherry Jo were like that.
> 
> ...


That cherry Jo,will make it to release...and I'm sure they will find a male,to use out of them....

That's the strain I want to hit this fireball cut with.

That pic of fortune teller is at 7 weeks(52 days 12/12).she is at that milky stage right now
These gsc/cherry pie/ogkb crosses Put out eye catching nugs for sure.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3456132
> I been sitting on the afghani x Joseph for like 3 yrs..


i think its time to crack that shizzle and hit the SFV with it .... return some vigour to those lines ... lolz


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... I NEED to get another tent! It's killing me not being able to run more than four girls!


not trying to tell you what to do. but you should think about putting up 4x8 insulation boards and building a room, rather then buying a good pricey tent.
it will be cheaper, and bigger.


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i think its time to crack that shizzle and hit the SFV with it .... return some vigour to those lines ... lolz


This really does make sense...definitely going to happen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!



The problem with expanding my grow area is I have no options for venting the hot air. I am restricted to one six inch exit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> That cherry Jo,will make it to release...and I'm sure they will find a male,to use out of them....
> 
> That's the strain I want to hit this fireball cut with.
> 
> ...


Cherry Jo x Fortune Teller.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys!
> 
> View attachment 3456544
> 
> The problem with expanding my grow area is I have no options for venting the hot air. I am restricted to one six inch exit.


Just get a 6x6x6 wye and dump both in the same spot. I do the same thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just get a 6x6x6 wye and dump both in the same spot. I do the same thing.


Wont that be alot more air noise? Wouldn't that stress the fans? When I used a eye there was backflow.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wont that be alot more air noise? Wouldn't that stress the fans? When I used a eye there was backflow.


Insulated ducting, tape all connections. I've run mine for 2+ years with no issues and I can't hear mine.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3456407
> View attachment 3456408
> View attachment 3456409
> Fortune teller..





genuity said:


> View attachment 3456433 View attachment 3456435
> View attachment 3456437
> One to many clips on the netting,and down they come....


What size is your smartpot?


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3456128
> All of these are right up my alley...


Sounds like they will be ogkb for everyone oh yeah i hope the blue dream and ghost og make the test


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Insulated ducting, tape all connections. I've run mine for 2+ years with no issues and I can't hear mine.


I'm talking about all that air being pushed into one six inch. Causes positive pressure on all the fans.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm talking about all that air being pushed into one six inch. Causes positive pressure on all the fans.


I don't have any positive pressure on my fans. I have 2 fans and filters and they connect at an wye and then exhibit through the same vent. If the air is moving the same direction from both exhausts there is no reason for back flow. 

Just giving you options, don't gotta take them just know it's worked just fine for me for quite sometime.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

@Joedank how is your sour amnesia looking?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 9, 2015)

Sour haze

dibs on testing THAT cronic


genuity said:


> This really does make sense...definitely going to happen.





giggles26 said:


> @Joedank how is your sour amnesia looking?


i will take a pic in a second and add it hereFoodpogf3


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 10, 2015)

Let it be known: I have finished digging through 12 beans of Cherry AK x Joseph... Each lady (12 of them) has terpene sigs going through the roof. Massive yield. Intense potency. Cash cropper's dream. Took me like six months but I rate her as a WINNER.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Let it be known: I have finished digging through 12 beans of Cherry AK x Joseph... Each lady (12 of them) has terpene sigs going through the roof. Massive yield. Intense potency. Cash cropper's dream. Took me like six months but I rate her as a WINNER.


Same points I gave her....back in 2012.
Them plants put out nugs on nugs for days.

That is one crossing that needs to hit the streets...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Same points I gave her....back in 2012.
> Them plants put out nugs on nugs for days.
> 
> That is one crossing that needs to hit the streets...


There are reasons I cannot have contact with m4k right now. Please pass along my complete and total go ahead with these. Stress tested to give but one nanner on one girl early on. Yes. These meds are for the people.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 11, 2015)

Out five day breakers I got 4/5 females not bad ratios.most the peeps I smoked out loved her so far. I will snap a couple shots on my last two girls later


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2015)

Raspberry montage was tall? These girls are tallllllllll. Five feet @ 2 weeks.

Ughhhhh Houston, we have a problem.

I hope these girls put out big. They are gonna need mad support to hold any weight.

They do have very vigorous root growth happening. They are at the top of the pots with hungry white feeder roots. Down to every other day watering. I added some more soil and EWc on top.

I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the shorter gals. Tall waving wands frighten me. Lol. Hope she puts out good solid highs to make up for my anxiety.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Raspberry montage was tall? These girls are tallllllllll. Five feet @ 2 weeks.
> 
> Ughhhhh Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> ...


I think these get all that good growth from blackberry pie,and yes they will put out lots of nug.

They definitely like to drink.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie
Is your Aloha GS cured enough for a god damn pic!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like the shorter gals. Tall waving wands frighten me. Lol. Hope she puts out good solid highs to make up for my anxiety.


My cousin says his test nugs,put him to bed...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> Flaming Pie
> Is your Aloha GS cured enough for a god damn pic!!!!


Tomorrow. I PROMISE.

Straight grape in #2 right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> My cousin says his test nugs,put him to bed...


You already harvest?


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 11, 2015)

Word too my mama!


----------



## v.s one (Jul 11, 2015)

Female #3 three weeks in flower. should have took  g money's advice and used a net.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 11, 2015)

My last girl gonna veg her and use a net on her.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 12, 2015)

A grateful breath at 70 days comes down tomorrow. Probably the gnarliest looking buds I've ever seen. Pics I promise.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You already harvest?


Lower nugs.....and them was early nugs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Lower nugs.....and them was early nugs.


Wow. Well I an going to be trimming off any lower than 2.5 feet into the canopy today I think. My tent is PACKED. I turned all my fans up a notch and lowered the dehumidifier setting by 5 points. 40% outside the tent now.

The battery in my camera died so I have to let it charge. In a couple hours I will take pics.

I just hope these girls dont get much taller. sheez. I only have 6.5 feet of tent. My light will only go to 6 feet. I'm going to have to have hubby move the bars holding the light apart so I can get a couple more inches if they don't slow down soon!

This is definitely a strain that would benefit from a net or two. I have a feeling soon I will need to add another stake or two to each pot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

Sea of green would work well on these plants I think. Very vigorous root growth and smaller pots might restrict their height to the 3 foot range. 

I'm scared to give nutes to my vegging gals. haha. They don't fuck around.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sea of green would work well on these plants I think. Very vigorous root growth and smaller pots might restrict their height to the 3 foot range.
> 
> I'm scared to give nutes to my vegging gals. haha. They don't fuck around.


Yes,my clone is much shorter,as they are most of the times..

3gal pots


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Female #3 three weeks in flower. should have took View attachment 3457859 g money's advice and used a net.


I think it's all safe to say when it comes to big gals like this we love BBW  that lady is top heavy fareal colas flopping everywhere lol. You now know she's gonna need some support!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

Just put in like four stakes. Should be able to tie everything to that. I'm going to be putting more stakes in soon.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think it's all safe to say when it comes to big gals like this we love BBW  that lady is top heavy fareal colas flopping everywhere lol. You now know she's gonna need some support!!!


She was standing up good loving the light. Then I moved her to snap a pic and she got mad. She has a long way to go so I'm supporting her now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> She was standing up good loving the light. Then I moved her to snap a pic and she got mad. She has a long way to go so I'm supporting her now.


Yeaaaaah. I'm not going to be moving mine ever. Lol.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 12, 2015)

ive tried net/scrog. it was alright... i might go back to it on some strains.. i did like the yield and the even fat top canopy.
BUT harvesting to me, was a hassle.
i rather have a nice christmas tree and chop it from the bottom, and let it hang for a couple weeks. i like to leave everything in-tacked when it dries.
rather than gettin a bunch of wooden clothesline pins for the tops.
so i use 4-5 tall bamboo stakes for now.
about to switch to big peony cages.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ive tried net/scrog. it was alright... i might go back to it on some strains.. i did like the yield and the even fat top canopy.
> BUT harvesting to me, was a hassle.
> i rather have a nice christmas tree and chop it from the bottom, and let it hang for a couple weeks. i like to leave everything in-tacked when it dries.
> rather than gettin a bunch of cloths-liners for the tops.
> ...


Are you talking about the hoops? They don't make em tall enough.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you talking about the hoops? They don't make em tall enough.


yeah. 
they do. the one i found can go up to 6ft. with extensions. pricey tho. thats why i didnt get it the first time. i thought getting more ggg pk was more important at the time 
i even thought about those chicken wire fence that come in huge rolls. the ones with 2x4 holes. and wrapping it around my smart pots.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

#1 is smelling like banana muffins right now. That may change. We shall see.

#2 is sour grapes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

When I weigh em out I will get some pics of the biggest nugs.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks dankey!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

I think I'm gonna clone my ladies in the veg tent. I'm making the ultimate decision in a week or two.

I don't think these bbp crosses can be slowed down enough for a 10 week veg to leave em at a five week height. They were near out of control at seven weeks!

The plants are hardcore!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

@genuity did you ever get some banana smells from your aloha gals?

that happens to be my revegging girl. Banana muffin/bread would be awesome!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity did you ever get some banana smells from your aloha gals?
> 
> that happens to be my revegging girl. Banana muffin/bread would be awesome!!!


You didn't get any of that smell on the seed run? I swear these clone runs can make you wonder some things. I'm on a 2nd clone run 3 run of a pheno I love and each in it has looked different but smell has been the same tho. It's crazy how your getting banana smells from a cross that's supposed to be grape dominate.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 12, 2015)

I find smell to be so incredibly subjective. I'll smell a nug and think "grapey vanilla" then I'll ask my wife what she smells and it will be "sloppy joes".

Or my wife is just insane.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I find smell to be so incredibly subjective. I'll smell a nug and think "grapey vanilla" then I'll ask my wife what she smells and it will be "sloppy joes".
> 
> Or my wife is just insane.


Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I find smell to be so incredibly subjective. I'll smell a nug and think "grapey vanilla" then I'll ask my wife what she smells and it will be "sloppy joes".
> 
> Or my wife is just insane.


Where's those Grateful Breaths at bro? Your slacking lol jk  but I've been waiting to see those from you I know they're fire. Are the originals f1 or f2?


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 12, 2015)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but...huge NEW seed drop at HD.
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/GageGreen/index.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You didn't get any of that smell on the seed run? I swear these clone runs can make you wonder some things. I'm on a 2nd clone run 3 run of a pheno I love and each in it has looked different but smell has been the same tho. It's crazy how your getting banana smells from a cross that's supposed to be grape dominate.


It's a seed plant. Have not cloned aloha yet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Where's those Grateful Breaths at bro? Your slacking lol jk  but I've been waiting to see those from you I know they're fire. Are the originals f1 or f2?


Ha. I know I'm totally slacking! Friends came into town and I got peer pressured into drinking beers at the bar. Lights aren't on yet anyway. Still coming tonight. 

Until then Maybe I can tide you over with a bottom branch of blanco berry kush I didn't notice had broken.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a seed plant. Have not cloned aloha yet.


Them smells sound nice...these plants have many smells,that hit all of our senses different.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 13, 2015)

my aspi sprite pheno. keeper 4 life.
lower nug shot.
has a silver shine like no other!
soo frosty...

and... healing fields is coming along real nicely.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2015)

Aspirations in that cut for sure......


----------



## Beemo (Jul 13, 2015)

these guys are WARRIORS
MUCH RESPECT.
one of the BEST fights I have EVER witnessed.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2015)

oops I got a tad tipsy last night. grateful breath fo real today.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2015)

Beemo said:


> these guys are WARRIORS
> MUCH RESPECT.
> one of the BEST fights I have EVER witnessed.


You damn right,that was a really good card...

I only wish Aldo would have been able too fight.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> oops I got a tad tipsy last night. grateful breath fo real today.


Been watching some of these grow,over at the zon...very cookie by looks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 13, 2015)

this was taken on the first


2 weeks later.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Been watching some of these grow,over at the zon...very cookie by looks.


Yes but mine have gone full purple also. Gonna have bag appeal for daaaaaays.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone know any good sativa strains that taste very lemon-lime like that are available as feminized seeds and got good rates of keepers?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)

Here are the pics I took yesterday. 

       

Center bud got a little over heated. I raised the lamp again.

Back left girl either has a mag deficiency or phosphorous deficiency. If I was to foliar spray epsom salts, what concentration would I use?

It might be an overall deficiency.. She is yellowing her lower fans and having splotches of soft brown necrosis. At first I thought over nute, but the leaves fall off soft shriveled and with brown coloring and pale green.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Anyone know any good sativa strains that taste very lemon-lime like that are available as feminized seeds and got good rates of keepers?


Lemon Skunk DNA


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2015)

Grateful breath day 71


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3458863 View attachment 3458864 View attachment 3458865 View attachment 3458866
> Grateful breath day 71


That's beautiful Bob


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)

12 ounces total.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)

I think I am going to water with plain water tomorrow just to be sure.

Might be a build up of salts causing the leaf drop. Saw a bit of salt residue on the pots especially on the girl who was losing leaves fast. Might be too many nitrogen salts blocking out the other nutrients.

Always makes me nervous when shit happens. I remember I didn't introduce fresh water this run like I did last run.

Bleh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)

@genuity say something you bum! Lol.

lurking mofo. Haha


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2015)

Trimming,cleaning,cloning,transplanting,....

Them nugs look damn good,and so do them nails..


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry if its been asked already but does anyone have any info on the ghostXgreatfulbreath?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3458863 View attachment 3458864 View attachment 3458865 View attachment 3458866
> Grateful breath day 71


ffs bobs done it again with the skankiest dank around!...always look forward to that bud porn, can you post some of her when she cured please bob?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

I saw purple tints to the girl in the back left. The preflowers.

I'll try to get pics if I can.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I saw purple tints to the girl in the back left. The preflowers.
> 
> I'll try to get pics if I can.


Oh you going to see way more purp than that soon enough.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh you going to see way more purp than that soon enough.....


you have any pics of purple?


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> you have any pics of purple?


I'll snap a few tonight...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll snap a few tonight...


I will when I get home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hard to capture the small preflowers with my crappy windows phone. 

      
Dang. I think I may need to do some trimming. I have two small circ fans one medium through the middle and two large up top. 40% set on my dehumidifier. I just need to make sure I keep that constant air flow and keep an eye on the humidity. It is 50% under the canopy and close to the same above the canopy.

I may put another fan in there to be safe... Making me nervous!

@genuity

These girls are huge!


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah,having them under the netting,I think I misspoke on the stretch....
 
This is the clone of one of the purp ones..
Still long colas
Very sativa'ish growth
 
Now that I think about it,these reminds me of when I grew mendo supremo 
 

I'm also see some nanners
 
I really think all these plants are in bad medium mix...

Im not sure about these,to tell the truth.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

Fortune teller...pre trimmed 

Really needed to go a few more weeks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3459809
> Fortune teller...pre trimmed
> 
> Really needed to go a few more weeks.


I know what you mean about those cookie crosses they def need to go at least 9-10 no less. Still looks dank bro

Loving the pics of those long ass colas on those testers. Those babies look good and looks like it's gonna be a big nice yielding pretty sativa dom cross. If your pretty sure they're in a bad mix and they're still doing pretty damn good I'd like to see what is your good soil mix then


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,having them under the netting,I think I misspoke on the stretch....
> View attachment 3459613
> This is the clone of one of the purp ones..
> Still long colas
> ...


That's weird that you are seeing nanners. My tops have been fried I have high heat from limited headspace and I just had a bit of over nute. Not to mention the topping.

Why do you suspect your mix?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

My plant in the back left is looking like those purple you showed. A nice purple hue to the calynx.

The back left girl actually faded on her bottoms a bit after the plain water. I gave her a couple drains because she looked the worst.

I will be continuing bloom feed next watering. I'll just keep doing that solo cup of plain water presoak.

The stretch realm does look to be 3x. They are 5-5.5 feet tall now.

Putting out some big clusters of pistols and it looks like I will have long spears as well. Two of the gals have very large swollen calyx for preflowers.

I am thinking these girls are gonna put out weight with a high calyx to leaf ratio. My favorite to trim.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

Well the mix that I used for these,was from a inorganic grow,did a nice long flush at the end..busted the root balls down,added nutrients mix to the medium,and some rock dust..it's just not got a lot of stem for the plants

The aloha grapes like the mix,but they look like the need to be in way bigger pots


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Those Aloha Grapes are some big yielders those gals have to go in 7gal and up. They are some mighty frosty ladies tho still. 

The Grateful Breath packs that were released are f1 right?


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Those Aloha Grapes are some big yielders those gals have to go in 7gal and up. They are some mighty frosty ladies tho still.
> 
> The Grateful Breath packs that were released are f1 right?


Yes,f1..


----------



## Beemo (Jul 15, 2015)

GGG just dropped at tude/oice


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Beemo said:


> GGG just dropped at tude/oice


Yesterday meant to say something but mine was messed up with all this bad luck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

I remember when I used to get all excited over monthly promotions at the tude.

My bank flagged that business as untrustworthy tho. So no more purchases with my cards allowed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

2.5 weeks of 12/12 Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

Tall freak in back right.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

@genuinty do you think that one girl may be a little rootbound? The root growth on the gals is really vigorous.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuinty do you think that one girl may be a little rootbound? The root growth on the gals is really vigorous.


It could be...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

Pie those ladies look very good your gonna have a nice harvest with those girls too. That tent is full with tall Amazon ladies  

Gotta get you a prepaid visa to use for them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> It could be...


After harvest you should totally take a pic of the root ball.



akhiymjames said:


> Pie those ladies look very good your gonna have a nice harvest with those girls too. That tent is full with tall Amazon ladies
> 
> Gotta get you a prepaid visa to use for them


I have two stateside options. I also have a friend in Washington who said he would go get me some packs if I ran out of options.

It is very full in my tent. I am expecting 15 - 20 oz.

This year I hooked my dehumidifier up to a condensate pump. Omg... Such amazing peace of mind now!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks awesome FP, nice work!!

what is the general consensus of when to stop foliar feeding??
I am heading into the 3rd week of 12.12 buds are full of white pistils, little razor stubble.

i hate to stop using the "bokashi"tea when it works so well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 15, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Looks awesome FP, nice work!!
> 
> what is the general consensus of when to stop foliar feeding??
> I am heading into the 3rd week of 12.12 buds are full of white pistils, little razor stubble.
> ...


Just water it in they will still get the effect and I'm sure will feed the microbes you have in the medium.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Looks awesome FP, nice work!!
> 
> what is the general consensus of when to stop foliar feeding??
> I am heading into the 3rd week of 12.12 buds are full of white pistils, little razor stubble.
> ...


I tap the brakes on foliars right around week 3 of 12/12 on a typical 8-10 week strain


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 15, 2015)

i am watering every 5-6 days now with tea every time, right or wrong? i am thinking i read somewhere that its ok to feed every time as its food and not chemicals, working symbiotic (i spelled it right the first time )

Do you stop because of the time or the size of the buds? StownGrow


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am watering every 5-6 days now with tea every time, right or wrong? i am thinking i read somewhere that its ok to feed every time as its food and not chemicals, working symbiotic (i spelled it right the first time )
> 
> Do you stop because of the time or the size of the buds? StownGrow


What type of tea are you using?

I stop foliar spraying because I worry about bud rot/mold (especially this time of year). I suppose if you're careful not to be drenching the bud sites it would be fine but I usually cut it out right around where you're at.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

The only foliar I have ever done is Green cure. I spray that up until a week before harvest.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 16, 2015)

Bottom nug of GB to quick dry sample.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3460339
> Bottom nug of GB to quick dry sample.


Man I can't say anything about that beautiful frosty nug. Just had to go to my pack and drop 5 of these just cuz of this pic. I have been bullshitting on these for too long


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes @Bob Zmuda thats is some beautiful flower...WOW!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

*12/12 Day 20 - Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie

 
 
 
 
 
*


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *12/12 Day 20 - Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie
> 
> View attachment 3460600
> View attachment 3460598
> ...


If that tall one is anything like the tall one I had going,it's is going to be super sweet smelling..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

I tried my best to capture the purple caylx

Zoom on the pics and you will see it on the preflowers and in the bud.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> If that tall one is anything like the tall one I had going,it's is going to be super sweet smelling..


I don't like gals that get that tall. They tend to suffer from the higher heat at the top of the tent. 

I could of supercropped her early in flower I suppose...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

Where you bitches at?!?!?!

haha.

Can you guys see the purple in the photos?

I think I may want to clone it. Idk man... I've never had purple buds before!

Maybe I'll take one cutting and see what happens next week.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where you bitches at?!?!?!
> 
> haha.
> 
> ...


I'm having purple for the first time right now too  Very pretty stuff to see.

My Tranquil Elephantizer Rmx x Grape Stomper OG is purpling up and wreaking like grapes. Was gonna chop her last week but she's just kept swelling and doesn't seem to be slowing down. Gotta love that 

Great garden shots as always pie. I need to get mine to that level


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm having purple for the first time right now too  Very pretty stuff to see.
> 
> My Tranquil Elephantizer Rmx x Grape Stomper OG is purpling up and wreaking like grapes. Was gonna chop her last week but she's just kept swelling and doesn't seem to be slowing down. Gotta love that
> 
> Great garden shots as always pie. I need to get mine to that level


Did you cross the two yourself? Sounds like a potential knockout!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2015)

Accidentally yes  Had a GSOG male in the back corner and apparently he dropped some pollen before I took him out. There was question as to whether the TER pollinated itself but I don't think that's the case from what I am seeing.

Hoping she's potent, has been a horrible grow so far. She's got no fan leaves left, was neglected while I dealt with drama, going to reveg and see if I can get a proper run.

Frosty even though she's been threw the ringer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm still enjoying that cherry Jo.

I'm down to my last nug or two tho. Sad face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm gonna take a cutting of that purple gal. She looks like she is gonna be the big yielder too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm gonna take a cutting of that purple gal. She looks like she is gonna be the big yielder too.


If its nice hang on to it. I haven't had any luck finding a purple keeper. They're about as common as unicorns.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If its nice hang on to it. I haven't had any luck finding a purple keeper. They're about as common as unicorns.


Oh for sure. I'll probably have to build another tent for a mom tho. Or just keep taking an extra clone for a new mom.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh for sure. I'll probably have to build another tent for a mom tho. Or just keep taking an extra clone for a new mom.


That's the way I have been doing my keeper so far but I will start mom plant for them. I love purple potent weed it's nothing like seeing pretty purple potent bud. My keeper Platinum Delights get purple no matter what temps are. Look at some of the cookie crosses for some potent colorful phenos


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the way I have been doing my keeper so far but I will start mom plant for them. I love purple potent weed it's nothing like seeing pretty purple potent bud. My keeper Platinum Delights get purple no matter what temps are. Look at some of the cookie crosses for some potent colorful phenos


Yeah it is growing just like the pic genuity uploaded. Purple calyx. It looks like it has longer colas and shorter internodes tho.

Might be nice to run another tent in winter too.

If these gals give me a good harvest I could get a new tent, light, fan and filter for the cost of three ounces.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh for sure. I'll probably have to build another tent for a mom tho. Or just keep taking an extra clone for a new mom.


That's what I do. Just take an extra cut or two each time and pull clones from that. Cuts from a newer plant seem to be less troublesome for me and root better. The moms that I used to keep for long periods got kinda woody and were tougher to get nice cuts off of.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2015)

When I post pics on here they can be expanded. When I post pictures on gage boards they stay small and a little blurry. It is really annoying.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I post pics on here they can be expanded. When I post pictures on gage boards they stay small and a little blurry. It is really annoying.


That's the main reason I have not been posting to much over there....not iPad ready,and that's all I use.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 18, 2015)

Stalk rub

the sssdhXbbp is giving off candy smells, lifesavers almost, very bright.
the mmXud is pure skunk smell so far,


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Stalk rub
> 
> the sssdhXbbp is giving off candy smells, lifesavers almost, very bright.
> the mmXud is pure skunk smell so far,


Loving the way your describing those smells on them. I'm sure your gonna have a really loud sweet funky pheno from those SSSDH x BBP. I'm sure the Underdawg x MM will be funky too. Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## haulinbass (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey guys how goes it, after a few major setbacks and my main "patient" finally losing his fight with lung cancer im looking to get back in "the game". Im looking for something fairly short with some major chemical funk, it just for myself so i dont care if its a small yeilder just need potent and stinky.
I ask here because most here seem to prefer quality not the new hot trend


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2015)

I think the raspberry gals were just hungry. I fed them 20% more.

They all started dropping leaves like crazy after the plain feed.

They seem like they want more feed, potassium in particular.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

My last day breaker girl going into flower.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

She looks ready for a 10gal,and a 1000 watter...one net,and ready for a bed of nugs..

Looking very good.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Cherry Puff.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 19, 2015)

I just received my GGG order (Day breaker and Crimson crush) from HD.Don't have the space right now so going to wait a bit,look forward to seeing a couple of grows though.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> She looks ready for a 10gal,and a 1000 watter...one net,and ready for a bed of nugs..
> 
> Looking very good.


Thanks G. Gonna weav her in the net like a bunch of snakes. I wanted her bigger but my grow room said no.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry Puff.
> View attachment 3462442


Been wondering where you been at...looking good.



Flash63 said:


> I just received my GGG order (Day breaker and Crimson crush) from HD.Don't have the space right now so going to wait a bit,look forward to seeing a couple of grows though.


Nice,I'll surely be looking forward to some Crimson crush plant pic.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> I just received my GGG order (Day breaker and Crimson crush) from HD.Don't have the space right now so going to wait a bit,look forward to seeing a couple of grows though.


daybreaker is real brah. I feel like I'm beating a dead horse to death when I say it. I had my eye on crimson also . Got my fingers crossed trying to get animism this week.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> daybreaker is real brah. I feel like I'm beating a dead horse to death when I say it. I had my eye on crimson also . Got my fingers crossed trying to get animism this week.


I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..

So far 

GGG
DVG or GDP..?
Exotic 

Need one more breeder,just not sure which one...lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

No burning on my girls from the increase in nutes. They were really just hungry.

I am going to make a picture of burn vs deficiency. My reveg got burned a bit. Totally different. Burns are like sand colored. Tan and brittle. Solid tan. Deficiency is more of fade and dark brown/black tips/edges.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


Yeah the green ribbon cross from gage and exotic keep calling me . I haven't tried exotic yet but I know gage is 100.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


Cant go wrong with bodhi.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

My keeper daybreaker getting tested hydroponically.round 2


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My keeper daybreaker getting tested hydroponically.round 2 View attachment 3462484View attachment 3462485


Lots of purple stems there, nitrogen problems.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Lots of purple stems there, nitrogen problems.


???

Looks healthy to me


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ???
> 
> Looks healthy to me


That's because you don't know what to look for. Most likely over nitrogen or phosphorus/mag deficiency. Cannabis stems are naturally green when healthy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That's because you don't know what to look for. Most likely over nitrogen or phosphorus deficiency.


I've seen some of your pictures. You best focus on your own garden and quit critiquing others


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm fine and my weed is dank and organic, maybe you should learn to grow before shit talking someone helping someone. Cannabis stems are naturally green, I grew daybreaker and all my stems were green and thick (not a keeper now in trash can).


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


snow high, csi, pnwroots, swamp, franchise gen.
csi has new crosses comin using wifi43
pnwroots has new crosses comin using koffee
franchise gen known for orange cookie and alien
swamp known for the white


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


Crockett family farms / OG raskal / delicious seeds?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My keeper daybreaker getting tested hydroponically.round


damm. you brought me back memories. i use to run bubbleponics/hydro. 
getting tired of that pen? lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 19, 2015)

Many cannabis plants have purple stems genetically and it has absolutely zero to do with any nutrients.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Many cannabis plants have purple stems genetically and it has absolutely zero to do with any nutrients.


Daybreaker is not one of those genetics, those are like GDP or purple urkle genetics, purple stems also come from nutrient problems. Read Jorge Cervantes growers bible it will teach you all you need to know about signs to look for before a serious defiency breaks out.

Good source to read:
http://www.growweedeasy.com/purple-stems-cannabis-seedling


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

lol growers bible
my lee roy has purple stems. and has NO gdp/purple urk.
any strain is possible of having purple stems.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> lol growers bible


Well your growing lol garbage GGG plants. Try getting some elite genetics then you can talk to me. I wouldn't touch this companies seeds they proven to me how garbage they are not even worth pheno hunting. I spent 300$(2 full packs) with GGG and didn't even get 1 semi-tastey plant all were shit. Hard to swallow that when my 12$ clone of golden goat has kept my garden smelling and tasting like a lemon - lime sprite for years. And a bag seed of skywalker OG has been in my garden for 2 years. You'd think if you spent hundreds of dollars on seeds from a breeder you would come home with at least 1 keeper, nope not gage green group genetics, complete crap shoot. My friend grew their salvation complete crap as well, maybe us Colorado people just have high standards but these plants are big vigorous huge yields of unsmokable crap. Just like green house seeds I grew their shit genetics and wow what a waste of an entire grow and my nutrients/ soil used / electric bill /seed price(very low compared to GGG) I wish I could go back and change my own mind to grow that crap (never grow money maker from GHS[strain hunters])


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm fine and my weed is dank and organic, maybe you should learn to grow before shit talking someone helping someone. Cannabis stems are naturally green, I grew daybreaker and all my stems were green and thick (not a keeper now in trash can).


choda weed welcome back!!! If you read my post first before judging . I said TESTing hydroponicly. If you take the tears out of your eyes from cring over ggg you would see the root ball sucking up all the nutrients quick. Like the pros here said some genetics stems turn purple but I'm not a hater so I will take your advice.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Well your growing lol garbage GGG plants. Try getting some elite genetics then you can talk to me. I wouldn't touch this companies seeds they proven to me how garbage they are not even worth pheno hunting. I spent 300$(2 full packs) with GGG and didn't even get 1 semi-tastey plant all were shit. Hard to swallow that when my 12$ clone of golden goat has kept my garden smelling and tasting like a lemon - lime sprite for years. And a bag seed of skywalker OG has been in my garden for 2 years. You'd think if you spent hundreds of dollars on seeds from a breeder you would come home with at least 1 keeper, nope not gage green group genetics, complete crap shoot. My friend grew their salvation complete crap as well, maybe us Colorado people just have high standards but these plants are big vigorous huge yields of unsmokable crap. Just like green house seeds I grew their shit genetics and wow what a waste of an entire grow and my nutrients/ soil used / electric bill /seed price(very low compared to GGG) I wish I could go back and change my own mind to grow that crap (never grow money maker from GHS[strain hunters])


now i remember you. 
still crying about how bad you grew daybreaker? you did this 100 pgs ago and before that too. 
while other peeps had success and it is the only ggg strain they bring back to stock. they even used daybreaker to make a joseph bx2. 
2pks? 300? quit exaggerating. 
oaksterdamm laughed at jorges book. 
that book was written by peeps, in the 90s, when everybody was still learning and guessing...
you should read up again about purple stems. 
we've seen your pics. worry about your own.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now i remember you.
> still crying about how bad you grew daybreaker? you did this 100 pgs ago and before that too.
> while other peeps had success and it is the only ggg strain they bring back to stock. they even used daybreaker to make a joseph bx2.
> 2pks? 300? quit exaggerating.
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

It's like .....sad,very sad.
The way people think.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


Get some SinCity bro you wont be disappointed...I'm dying to see what you do with something from them

Got the Exotic Green Ribbon bx and Extreme Crème(Extreme OG x Cookies n Cream) that will be run with the tribute to you

If you looking at GDP they got some new crosses on Attitude that I have seen nobody talk about. Bay11 crosses, Honeydew cross and some others


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Get some SinCity bro you wont be disappointed...I'm dying to see what you do with something from them
> 
> Got the Exotic Green Ribbon bx and Extreme Crème(Extreme OG x Cookies n Cream) that will be run with the tribute to you
> 
> If you looking at GDP they got some new crosses on Attitude that I have seen nobody talk about. Bay11 crosses, Honeydew cross and some others


I think the tude is who I'm going with...
Looking at sins gear now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm fine and my weed is dank and organic, maybe you should learn to grow before shit talking someone helping someone. Cannabis stems are naturally green, I grew daybreaker and all my stems were green and thick (not a keeper now in trash can).


I'm sure your weed is the best dude.

I didn't see vs one asking for help or advice about his plant, did you? 

Jorge Cervantes? Really? lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Get some SinCity bro you wont be disappointed...I'm dying to see what you do with something from them
> 
> Got the Exotic Green Ribbon bx and Extreme Crème(Extreme OG x Cookies n Cream) that will be run with the tribute to you
> 
> If you looking at GDP they got some new crosses on Attitude that I have seen nobody talk about. Bay11 crosses, Honeydew cross and some others


I was gifted a pack of Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies by a kind soul  I need to get to 


genuity said:


> I'm still trying to get my last seed buying list together..
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


I'm stupid impressed with my Lee Roy. I had one seed and one winner. Not sure what a pack will turn out but this ones super nice.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Jorge Cervantes is an idiot and if you are taking grow advice from him then that might be the problem. I've had plenty of girls with purple stripes and they were as healthy as can be and yielded just fine, oh and they didn't have any purple urkle or GDP in them, nothing purple for that matter. 

@genuity I'm getting ready to throw a Tangerine Power & a SinMint Cookies into flower. Oh I'll have to grab some shots of the Tora Bora, she's looking nice.

Also while I'm at it the Loompa Foodog F3 hermed bad, I've got plenty of clones of her to give her another go but everyone else in the room is cruising right along. The Moondawg by them looks amazing though so I'm stoked about that.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Jorge Cervantes is an idiot and if you are taking grow advice from him then that might be the problem. I've had plenty of girls with purple stripes and they were as healthy as can be and yielded just fine, oh and they didn't have any purple urkle or GDP in them, nothing purple for that matter.
> 
> @genuity I'm getting ready to throw a Tangerine Power & a SinMint Cookies into flower. Oh I'll have to grab some shots of the Tora Bora, she's looking nice.
> 
> Also while I'm at it the Loompa Foodog F3 hermed bad, I've got plenty of clones of her to give her another go but everyone else in the room is cruising right along. The Moondawg by them looks amazing though so I'm stoked about that.


the Sinmint is something I need to grab. Gorgeous plants out of them.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I was gifted a pack of Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies by a kind soul  I need to get to
> 
> I'm stupid impressed with my Lee Roy. I had one seed and one winner. Not sure what a pack will turn out but this ones super nice.


I always say I'm going to get some more rare dankness....I grew out that 501st og....wow


giggles26 said:


> Jorge Cervantes is an idiot and if you are taking grow advice from him then that might be the problem. I've had plenty of girls with purple stripes and they were as healthy as can be and yielded just fine, oh and they didn't have any purple urkle or GDP in them, nothing purple for that matter.
> 
> @genuity I'm getting ready to throw a Tangerine Power & a SinMint Cookies into flower. Oh I'll have to grab some shots of the Tora Bora, she's looking nice.
> 
> Also while I'm at it the Loompa Foodog F3 hermed bad, I've got plenty of clones of her to give her another go but everyone else in the room is cruising right along. The Moondawg by them looks amazing though so I'm stoked about that.


I'll be keep an eye open for them pics...for real


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Jorge Cervantes is an idiot and if you are taking grow advice from him then that might be the problem. I've had plenty of girls with purple stripes and they were as healthy as can be and yielded just fine, oh and they didn't have any purple urkle or GDP in them, nothing purple for that matter.
> 
> @genuity I'm getting ready to throw a Tangerine Power & a SinMint Cookies into flower. Oh I'll have to grab some shots of the Tora Bora, she's looking nice.
> 
> Also while I'm at it the Loompa Foodog F3 hermed bad, I've got plenty of clones of her to give her another go but everyone else in the room is cruising right along. The Moondawg by them looks amazing though so I'm stoked about that.





Mr.Head said:


> the Sinmint is something I need to grab. Gorgeous plants out of them.


Yea that Tangerine Power is the bees knees from everyone who's grown it. Say its way better than Tangie and I got 4 SinMints and 2 Blue Power fems going. Plus my keeper Platinum Delights and Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack). NGR has some of the new SinCity crosses in stock

I posted some pics of the Tangerine Power in the SinCity thread from a tester. Straight flame!!!

Always hear great things about Lee Roy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I was gifted a pack of Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies by a kind soul  I need to get to


Green Point?

If so, I know of another kind soul that has a 5 pack of a Monster Cookies cross that is collecting dust and looking for a good home...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Green Point?
> 
> If so, I know of another kind soul that has a 5 pack of a Monster Cookies cross that is collecting dust and looking for a good home...


Got a whole pack of GG#4 x Monster Cookies and Cookies n Cream x Stardawg. I tried to gift someone Lemon Fizz f2 x Stardawg but they never got them


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Green Point?
> 
> If so, I know of another kind soul that has a 5 pack of a Monster Cookies cross that is collecting dust and looking for a good home...


yes sir they are greenpoint.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now i remember you.
> still crying about how bad you grew daybreaker? you did this 100 pgs ago and before that too.
> while other peeps had success and it is the only ggg strain they bring back to stock. they even used daybreaker to make a joseph bx2.
> 2pks? 300? quit exaggerating.
> ...


Pretty sure I am the one who grows the elite genetics because I have access to them, so when I say a plant isn't up to my bar of standards that means it is not an elite cut. Joseph is a joke of a plant and so many other people have commented on his garbage taste, just not a good strain definitely bullshit OG kush at its finest , lies and deceptive marketing tacktics, I wont fall for this bullshit again. Enjoy your Gage green garbage I will enjoy this orange crush I just got a cut of , and the usual dank ass golden goat. Also about to harvest my first Gorilla Glue #4 not a bullshit cross the real deal (why cross something that comes from hermie parent stock just sounds dumb as shit to me). This is why I stay away from these forums , bunch of want a be growers that just don't know shit about anything.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm sure your weed is the best dude.
> 
> I didn't see vs one asking for help or advice about his plant, did you?
> 
> Jorge Cervantes? Really? lol


When you post pictures of your plant with a scraggly thin purple stem that looks like its about to snap as soon as some flowers come you will receive peoples opinion. If you don't want those opinions DONT POST PICTURES OF YOUR PLANTS ON THE INTERNET WHEN THEY LOOK FUCKED UP.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pretty sure I am the one who grows the elite genetics because I have access to them, so when I say a plant isn't up to my bar of standards that means it is not an elite cut. Joseph is a joke of a plant and so many other people have commented on his garbage taste, just not a good strain definitely bullshit OG kush at its finest , lies and deceptive marketing tacktics, I wont fall for this bullshit again. Enjoy your Gage green garbage I will enjoy this orange crush I just got a cut of , and the usual dank ass golden goat. Also about to harvest my first Gorilla Glue #4 not a bullshit cross the real deal (why cross something that comes from hermie parent stock just sounds dumb as shit to me). This is why I stay away from these forums , bunch of want a be growers that just don't know shit about anything.


Good for you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pretty sure I am the one who grows the elite genetics because I have access to them, so when I say a plant isn't up to my bar of standards that means it is not an elite cut. Joseph is a joke of a plant and so many other people have commented on his garbage taste, just not a good strain definitely bullshit OG kush at its finest , lies and deceptive marketing tacktics, I wont fall for this bullshit again. Enjoy your Gage green garbage I will enjoy this orange crush I just got a cut of , and the usual dank ass golden goat. Also about to harvest my first Gorilla Glue #4 not a bullshit cross the real deal (why cross something that comes from hermie parent stock just sounds dumb as shit to me). This is why I stay away from these forums , bunch of want a be growers that just don't know shit about anything.


You talk a big game, but I have yet to see anything from you that looked even half way impressive. If you're going to pretend to be some weed guru you better make sure own game is tight.

Blow us away with some pics bro. I'd like to see what an experts plants look like....


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> When you post pictures of your plant with a scraggly thin purple stem that looks like its about to snap as soon as some flowers come you will receive peoples opinion. If you don't want those opinions DONT POST PICTURES OF YOUR PLANTS ON THE INTERNET WHEN THEY LOOK FUCKED UP
> 
> 
> Yodaweed said:
> ...


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Here this is for choda weed. Some more daybreaker with green and purple stems. At least I didn't get burned for $ 300.00 a pack.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pretty sure I am the one who grows the elite genetics because I have access to them


stupidest shit i've heard all week.
i cant find an emoji for that.
where do you think elite cuts come from? seeds.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> stupidest shit i've heard all week.
> i cant find an emoji for that.
> where do you think elite cuts come from? seeds.


I do not know what's going on,but damn.....that's the only expression I could come up with..


----------



## Hessam (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm fine and my weed is dank and organic


Go smoke some of that dank/organic shit and come back. You're talking nonsense kiddo.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Ever notice that the cats that got game never have to tell you how good their weed is? Have you ever seen Genuity, or big worm, or JJ (and others) brag about their weed? The pictures and the bud speaks for itself. smh


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You talk a big game, but I have yet to see anything from you that looked even half way impressive. If you're going to pretend to be some weed guru you better make sure own game is tight.
> 
> Blow us away with some pics bro. I'd like to see what an experts plants look like....


Now I'm not an expert but I guess I do alright for myself....
Some HAOG setting up some nice frost rails.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You talk a big game, but I have yet to see anything from you that looked even half way impressive. If you're going to pretend to be some weed guru you better make sure own game is tight.
> 
> Blow us away with some pics bro. I'd like to see what an experts plants look like....


This is growing in my grow room right now, that's what organic dank looks like. Enjoy your B quality weed. I'm out of this forum have a nice life ;done spreading knowledge to the inept.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now i remember you.
> still crying about how bad you grew daybreaker? you did this 100 pgs ago and before that too.
> while other peeps had success and it is the only ggg strain they bring back to stock. they even used daybreaker to make a joseph bx2.
> 2pks? 300? quit exaggerating.
> ...


googling oaksterdamm


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

Golden Goat is fire but there's plenty of other fire out there too. Especially in seeds that's how GG#4 was found through multiple hermie fuckups. Popping seeds is where it at even tho running elites is great too. I know from all the beans I've popped this past year I have found some pretty good plants so I cant complain


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Golden Goat is fire but there's plenty of other fire out there too. Especially in seeds that's how GG#4 was found through multiple hermie fuckups. Popping seeds is where it at even tho running elites is great too. I know from all the beans I've popped this past year I have found some pretty good plants so I cant complain


Might be fire in seeds but not gage green group seeds they lie about their seed stock and I have no respect for them and their dirty business ways. All they care about is money and that's filthy in my book this is a medical plant and should be shared with others not made into a product that's just hyped up and over priced. I share all cuts I have for free with others and everyone should do the same, how much does it cost to take a cut of your plant and root it 50 cents? People horde and charge retarded prices when people use this for treating serious conditions bunch of greedy poor people that have no dignity in their hearts.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Jorge Cervantes is an idiot and if you are taking grow advice from him then that might be the problem. I've had plenty of girls with purple stripes and they were as healthy as can be and yielded just fine, oh and they didn't have any purple urkle or GDP in them, nothing purple for that matter.
> 
> @genuity I'm getting ready to throw a Tangerine Power & a SinMint Cookies into flower. Oh I'll have to grab some shots of the Tora Bora, she's looking nice.
> 
> Also while I'm at it the* Loompa Foodog F3 hermed bad,* I've got plenty of clones of her to give her another go but everyone else in the room is cruising right along. The Moondawg by them looks amazing though so I'm stoked about that.


thats good to know . was it so bad you had to chop her early?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Might be fire in seeds but not gage green group seeds they lie about their seed stock and I have no respect for them and their dirty business ways. All they care about is money and that's filthy in my book this is a medical plant and should be shared with others not made into a product that's just hyped up and over priced. I share all cuts I have for free with others and everyone should do the same, how much does it cost to take a cut of your plant and root it 50 cents? People horde and charge retarded prices when people use this for treating serious conditions bunch of greedy poor people that have no dignity in their hearts.


Try a different cross bro maybe that one wasn't for you. I think the gear is pretty fire and it help create a cross that buzzing pretty good over here which is Fireballs so when I grow seeds especially when its a breeder like GGG that is known for having fire the proof is in this thread I wouldn't just rate one experience on all the gear. Honestly GGG is cheap compared to what Swamp Boys want for their gear and PNW Roots on some of their stuff. Aficionado beans are high look at Bay Area Exclusives they want $250 for 6 reg beans are you kidding me lol. Franchise seeds too but we gonna see what I get from these Grateful Breaths. After seeing Bobs pics of his ladies of it I have no doubt I should be able to get something good.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> This is growing in my grow room right now


And? I mean it looks OK. Nothing special. Certainly nothing to justify the big head you appear to have.



Yodaweed said:


> that's what organic dank looks like.


I grow in an organically amended soil. Have been for a few years now. I like it, but I'm under no illusions that its superior to other methods. The plants take up nutrients in the exact same elemental form wether it's organic or inorganic. Again, nothing to justify your ego.



Yodaweed said:


> Enjoy your B quality weed.


Oh I will!! I enjoy growing it, smoking it, and sharing it. If you're ever in Michigan I'll even smoke you out (even though it will be a huge step down from your amazing herb).

A few b grade's I've worked on...

Lost purple diesel x cherry bomb

  

Sunshine Daydream from a few days ago

 

Grape stomper cross


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> And? I mean it looks OK. Nothing special. Certainly nothing to justify the big head you appear to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Grapestomper cross looks like straight fire so frosty. Got some Grapestomper OG gonna see wassup with them in a few weeks. Got gifted some f2s of it too so might give them a lil side by side run


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

Deficient 
 

Burn
 

 

Saving these pictures. So easy to tell the difference with this reference. References online are not very good.

Dark brown/black means with or without fade means deficient. Potassium

Light sandy brown solid means burn.

I'm about to make my own fucking chart.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> This is growing in my grow room right now, that's what organic dank looks like. Enjoy your B quality weed. I'm out of this forum have a nice life ;done spreading knowledge to the inept.


REALLY? thats the best you got? that looks like C+ weed to me... i mean the fan leaves arent even frosted... you obviously dont know top shelf
is that what the jorge cervantes book tought you?

yes please stay out here with your negatively.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thats good to know . was it so bad you had to chop her early?


I think I remember him saying he chopped early. How are you gonna judge a smoke by chopping early?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> googling oaksterdamm


wow. i did not know they're still in business.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That Grapestomper cross looks like straight fire so frosty. Got some Grapestomper OG gonna see wassup with them in a few weeks. Got gifted some f2s of it too so might give them a lil side by side run


Right on man! It really is a nice line. So grape smelling it almost seems fake.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Deficient
> View attachment 3462758
> 
> Burn
> ...


Good stuff pie. I like your style. Very thorough


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> And? I mean it looks OK. Nothing special. Certainly nothing to justify the big head you appear to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRAVO!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a bunch of pics coming but I have found it's much easier to upload from my phone. I was camping/trout fishing for 5 days and my phone was dead the whole time. It's been charging for hours and wont wake up. If it ever turns back on I have some harvest pics I'd love to share with you guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2015)

Lets see everyone's schedule!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 19, 2015)

@genuity IMVHO here are a few breeders that are incredible. Had great luck with the following: Green beanz, jaws, pisces(may be my favorite breeder and insanely underrated), illuminati and archive.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Here this is for choda weed. Some more daybreaker with green and purple stems. At least I didn't get burned for $ 300.00 a pack.View attachment 3462616





akhiymjames said:


> Try a different cross bro maybe that one wasn't for you. I think the gear is pretty fire and it help create a cross that buzzing pretty good over here which is Fireballs so when I grow seeds especially when its a breeder like GGG that is known for having fire the proof is in this thread I wouldn't just rate one experience on all the gear. Honestly GGG is cheap compared to what Swamp Boys want for their gear and PNW Roots on some of their stuff. Aficionado beans are high look at Bay Area Exclusives they want $250 for 6 reg beans are you kidding me lol. Franchise seeds too but we gonna see what I get from these Grateful Breaths. After seeing Bobs pics of his ladies of it I have no doubt I should be able to get something good.


Gonna have to disagree with gage gear being fire, only thing I ever seen a dispensary keep was grape stomper , pretty sure that's the only genetic of theirs that's worth anything and their main claim to fame, the rest from what I gather is B quality at best.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My keeper daybreaker getting tested hydroponically.round 2 View attachment 3462484View attachment 3462485


What nute do you use? And look like you got some problem with your roots if you not organic try some h202 to clean your bucket when you change water that help me a lot in the past


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thats good to know . was it so bad you had to chop her early?


Dude there was nuts everywhere. At almost every bud site. They started showing up start of week 3. I started plucking them off and then I realized how many there were.

Here's a shitty pic but you can see the yellow right below the stigmata's. I stopped counting after I found 20 of them.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 19, 2015)

something different
dont know exactly what cactus plant it is, but my girl loves when it blooms. HUGE FLOWERS
it only blooms at night.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Try a different cross bro maybe that one wasn't for you. I think the gear is pretty fire and it help create a cross that buzzing pretty good over here which is Fireballs so when I grow seeds especially when its a breeder like GGG that is known for having fire the proof is in this thread I wouldn't just rate one experience on all the gear. Honestly GGG is cheap compared to what Swamp Boys want for their gear and PNW Roots on some of their stuff. Aficionado beans are high look at Bay Area Exclusives they want $250 for 6 reg beans are you kidding me lol. Franchise seeds too but we gonna see what I get from these Grateful Breaths. After seeing Bobs pics of his ladies of it I have no doubt I should be able to get something good.


Fireballs you say? I think I've got one of those 
  
Need some new shots of her, that's from last Wednesday.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 19, 2015)

Seems like bob is the only one without fireballs. 

Let me know if anyone wants to help a brotha.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> What nute do you use? And look like you got some problem with your roots if you not organic try some h202 to clean your bucket when you change water that help me a lot in the past


Flora nova grow.to organic for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seems like bob is the only one without fireballs.
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to help a brotha.


I can get fresh cuts or I think I've got some beans too. This one smells super Limey and burnt popcorn/coffee at the end.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 19, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> This is growing in my grow room right now, that's what organic dank looks like. Enjoy your B quality weed. I'm out
> 
> 
> st0wandgrow said:
> ...


nice work!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, okay here are some shots of the Fireball from a few days ago. Not a whole plant shot but some of the uppers, and a lower lol....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 19, 2015)

Diamonds and dust seed. You tell me what she is. Ha!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

@Bob Zmuda dont feel bad I'm without Fireballs too  

That Diamonds and Dust tho looks fire I'm just taking a wild guess but it looks to be a cross of Forum and Grapestomper


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Bob Zmuda dont feel bad I'm without Fireballs too
> 
> That Diamonds and Dust tho looks fire I'm just taking a wild guess but it looks to be a cross of Forum and Grapestomper


Man I was thinking the same thing! Something grape and definite forum. The cookie structure and smell is there with added grapey berry notes. Great minds.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok, okay here are some shots of the Fireball from a few days ago. Not a whole plant shot but some of the uppers, and a lower lol....
> View attachment 3462884 View attachment 3462885 View attachment 3462886 View attachment 3462887 View attachment 3462888


Suuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man I was thinking the same thing! Something grape and definite forum. The cookie structure and smell is there with added grapey berry notes. Great minds.....


Damn that's crazy bro I just went off the pics didn't even know how she smelled or anything just looking at the structure you see Grapestomper it has a structure that is recognizable when you know it and so does Forum cookies and I def see that in the 2nd and 3rd pics. Should be a helluva cross. Only thing I don't like about D&D hard to identify what your growing


----------



## Joedank (Jul 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude there was nuts everywhere. At almost every bud site. They started showing up start of week 3. I started plucking them off and then I realized how many there were.
> 
> Here's a shitty pic but you can see the yellow right below the stigmata's. I stopped counting after I found 20 of them.
> View attachment 3462838


i see the claw .. might be why many grower post that they wanna kill loompa.....heading to week 2 with mine . might end up compost ...lol...
fireball looks dank .
@Yodaweed i think you got russets eating you trichs . the goat should throw alot more resin than that ... or try citric acid to massage the krebs cycle...b grade at best





this amt of frost barely makes my top shelf and it hells og... lol... access to great cuts only helps when you can express them fully...http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3384654/


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i see the claw .. might be why many grower post that they wanna kill loompa.....heading to week 2 with mine . might end up compost ...lol...
> fireball looks dank .
> @Yodaweed i think you got russets eating you trichs . the goat should throw alot more resin than that ... or try citric acid to massage the krebs cycle...b grade at best
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Lol yea dude I read some horror stories bout them. Oh well fuck it plenty of others to run. Their moondawg is looking super though. Need to get the yeti and abominal snowman in to see what I find.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I remember him saying he chopped early. How are you gonna judge a smoke by chopping early?


i ask cuz i am running those beans too...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Joedank dude my sour am is out of control! I've had to top that bitch like 10 times already. She's gonna be a bush too lol. Same with my Qrazytrain and starfighter and bluehead OG. Shit who am I kidding veg is stacked too.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seems like bob is the only one without fireballs.
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to help a brotha.


No worries, Breeders Boutique is going to be stocking them.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @Joedank dude my sour am is out of control! I've had to top that bitch like 10 times already. She's gonna be a bush too lol. Same with my Qrazytrain and starfighter and bluehead OG. Shit who am I kidding veg is stacked too.
> View attachment 3462985


nice very happy family of top shelf genetics in there . i put up a pic a few pages back but i got her in a 30 gallon smartie in the Ghouse and she has roots out the bottom... i bend and not top but she does send up lower branches that challenge the atypical its a pretty plant nice thin leaves hope it has a "UP" high


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok, okay here are some shots of the Fireball from a few days ago. Not a whole plant shot but some of the uppers, and a lower lol....
> View attachment 3462884 View attachment 3462885 View attachment 3462886 View attachment 3462887 View attachment 3462888


hey where's those beans ya got from vermontskunks at thcfarmer at eric?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> nice very happy family of top shelf genetics in there . i put up a pic a few pages back but i got her in a 30 gallon smartie in the Ghouse and she has roots out the bottom... i bend and not top but she does send up lower branches that challenge the atypical its a pretty plant nice thin leaves hope it has a "UP" high


You should see all the solo cups on the floor lol. I bend,top,lst, supercrop you name it  all here lowers that came up after the top are nice and strong. 

Have you tried any of cannabiogen gear? I'd love to run half a room of OG and half of sativas just for a head stash  

Oh and I think I remember seeing yours a few pages back, I bet she will get huge in the ghouse.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hey where's those beans ya got from vermontskunks at thcfarmer at eric?


Huh? What are you talking bout?


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seems like bob is the only one without fireballs.
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to help a brotha.


I can feel you bro


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3462916
> Diamonds and dust seed. You tell me what she is. Ha!


I remember a little boy making fun of me for buying a "cheap" diamond and dust pack lol really the best choice for testing gage quality i got 6 outdoor 4/6 starting too smell really loud 2 full spicy hash smell 1 total gas/kumkat smell and the other fruity like blueberry even if they are male they will be kept for future pollen chucking can't wait to see them at the end


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

Where all the pics at?

I will be taking pics in a couple hours.

@Yodaweed did you finish the daybreaker grow? Do you have pictures?

It has been super hot this week. Humid too. My Air conditioner can't keep up.

Dehumidifiers add heat to the air as well.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I remember a little boy making fun of me for buying a "cheap" diamond and dust pack lol really the best choice for testing gage quality i got 6 outdoor 4/6 starting too smell really loud 2 full spicy hash smell 1 total gas/kumkat smell and the other fruity like blueberry even if they are male they will be kept for future pollen chucking can't wait to see them at the end


get it straight. NEVER said anything bad about diamond and dust. it was more about the ongoing bitching you do about their pricing. 
i noticed you never bitched to mk about it at the ggg forum. maybe your kissin ass to be a tester.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2015)

You surely have eye problem if you didn't see me bitching with mk4 about the price till he gave the real answer to make more money for its family and it was done i ain't kissing ass like you because some good pals here proposed me but i refuse because been a tester is a pain in the ass to tchek every detail and make a thread and that require serious work i cant do for now i share my pics for people looking for grow information that all!!! But thanks for reminding me i got a thread on the gage forum gonna make an update mk4 will not take me for testing if it ain't update it lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

Hot and humid round here! I misted the gals with potassium bicarbonate. That and airflow is all I can do.

Back left girl looked more hungry than the rest. I gave her a bit more nutes.

*Post pictures you slackers!*


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where all the pics at?
> 
> I will be taking pics in a couple hours.
> 
> ...


I finished 2 grows of daybreaker both came out pretty crappy, big yields not very good product, threw the clones of it away since then.

Here's a picture of the dried buds, like I said lots of it really frosty but tastes like crap.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i see the claw .. might be why many grower post that they wanna kill loompa.....heading to week 2 with mine . might end up compost ...lol...
> fireball looks dank .
> @Yodaweed i think you got russets eating you trichs . the goat should throw alot more resin than that ... or try citric acid to massage the krebs cycle...b grade at best
> 
> ...


Last Golden Goat grow was a tough one, had to fight powdery mildew since we have had that rainy spell here in Colorado, and my temps got too high so I lost a lot of trics by spraying and having high heat.
Check this gold goat photo. This is dried and harvested that i'm smoking right now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

Delicious Seeds Critical Super Silver Haze (what a beast!)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> . I'm out of this forum have a nice life ;done spreading knowledge to the inept.]


----------



## Beemo (Jul 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> You surely have eye problem if you didn't see me bitching with mk4 about the price till he gave the real answer to make more money for its family


really? all that thread cloggin bs about price and you couldnt think of that yourself? 
who doesnt work for their fam and want the best for their fam? 
who works for free?
talkin to kids. smh. done wastin time on them.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I finished 2 grows of daybreaker both came out pretty crappy, big yields not very good product, threw the clones of it away since then.
> 
> Here's a picture of the dried buds, like I said lots of it really frosty but tastes like crap.


Beside the taste how was the potency?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Beside the taste how was the potency?


Strong potency, very crystalized.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

Aloha has begun to veg again!


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha has begun to veg again!


I feel the same way.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha has begun to veg again!


Grats! Love that feeling.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Strong potency, very crystalized.


If i understand well beside the taste lacking she yield great and she has strong potency don't feel like its so bad as long she got strong medicinal effect beside you and kgp the other grower was happy and its one of gage strain along with gs that the most on dispensary menu


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> really? all that thread cloggin bs about price and you couldnt think of that yourself?
> who doesnt work for their fam and want the best for their fam?
> who works for free?
> talkin to kids. smh. done wastin time on them.


Do you work for gage? Nope 
what's the point of this thread? Share info and give your feeling about gage 
Ive bitching about the higher price mk4 give me is answer; done, but when alibongo and ngr started to rise price higher than what is suppose to be ive been bitching again if you like to get fuck thats your problem and thanks to those bitching mk4 take mesure for the problem with alibongo and ngr you can see now they have the real price beside that i have no complaint you're the only one that get butthurt each time they speak about the price that was way behind but out of argument you can only relay on the past feel like it's me talking to a spoiled brat you're a total asshole beside some pic the only things you actually do is making people mad with your spoiled brat attitude like you said: IM DONE WITH YOU!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Taste is not so important to me. Smoking only takes up a minute of the experience. The high is first, then smell, then bag appeal.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

High first of course and then smell/taste. If it don't smell and taste good I don't want it. Bag appeal is at the bottom cus I've smoked stuff that looks like dirt and it got you high as the best looking stuff.

Still waiting for any of the 6 Greateful Breaths to poke they're heads above ground. Hopefully see some action soon. They do have a germ disclaimer that comes with them only about 80% germ rate so hopefully they break ground soon


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> High first of course and then smell/taste. If it don't smell and taste good I don't want it. Bag appeal is at the bottom cus I've smoked stuff that looks like dirt and it got you high as the best looking stuff.
> 
> Still waiting for any of the 6 Greateful Breaths to poke they're heads above ground. Hopefully see some action soon. They do have a germ disclaimer that comes with them only about 80% germ rate so hopefully they break ground soon


Because of that I did a seed scuff on these. No germ issues after scuffing and soaking.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha has begun to veg again!


I was just talking about how great this show was with a friend. It came up because we were fishing and the lake got really choppy and windy suddenly. "The sea was angry that day my friends, like an old man trying to send back soup in a deli"





Still cracks me up all these years later.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> High first of course and then smell/taste. If it don't smell and taste good I don't want it. Bag appeal is at the bottom cus I've smoked stuff that looks like dirt and it got you high as the best looking stuff.


100% agreed.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 100% agreed.


Yeah for me I really enjoy the act of smoking. I just like doing it. So if it tastes like crap I just really don't want it. I'll sacrifice a bit of potency for a great taste. I'm gonna be smoking all day long anyway so I get high either way. Sometimes I'll smoke all day on something really potent and take an accidental nap. lmao.

eg. the grateful breath. I really want to have it tested because it has to be very high. One bowl puts me down hard.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah for me I really enjoy the act of smoking. I just like doing it. So if it tastes like crap I just really don't want it. I'll sacrifice a bit of potency for a great taste. I'm gonna be smoking all day long anyway so I get high either way. Sometimes I'll smoke all day on something really potent and take an accidental nap. lmao.
> 
> eg. the grateful breath. I really want to have it tested because it has to be very high. One bowl puts me down hard.


That's it. Well put Bob. Smoking isn't just a means of getting baked for me. I enjoy the whole process. Even the anticipation of smoking gets me going. 

I love puffing on something that smells and tastes good. Shit, just cracking the jar open for a whiff is enjoyable.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's it. Well put Bob. Smoking isn't just a means of getting baked for me. I enjoy the whole process. Even the anticipation of smoking gets me going.
> 
> I love puffing on something that smells and tastes good. Shit, just cracking the jar open for a whiff is enjoyable.


It's a bit of a ritual isn't it? I Love all aspects. Except trimming. Which i'm doing now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's a bit of a ritual isn't it? I Love all aspects. Except trimming. Which i'm doing now.


You and me both. I'm on about hour 6 of trimming today. 

Think I'm gonna have to push back the lawn mowing ANOTHER day. The neighbors must think I'm a lazy sack of shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You and me both. I'm on about hour 6 of trimming today.
> 
> Think I'm gonna have to push back the lawn mowing ANOTHER day. The neighbors must think I'm a lazy sack of shit.


LMAO! I bought a bunch of ground cover and flowers to put in the front flower bed. They are all still sitting on the front porch in the little containers they came in and half are dead now. Part of me thinks it's a good strategy. I imagine the neighbors thinking:

-There's no way that guys growing weed. He can't keep fucking iceplant alive!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Because of that I did a seed scuff on these. No germ issues after scuffing and soaking.


I need to get something to scuff them with. I have come into some very hard seeds lately that need this. Gotta get some sandpaper. Glad to hear that Grateful Breath is potent like that. Makes me look more forwad to them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's it. Well put Bob. Smoking isn't just a means of getting baked for me. I enjoy the whole process. Even the anticipation of smoking gets me going.
> 
> I love puffing on something that smells and tastes good. Shit, just cracking the jar open for a whiff is enjoyable.


I love smells too. A pleasent taste is nice too.

Other than that tho, meh.. I honestly just wanna get high.

I could see how people would like to linger on the enjoyment of taste.

I enjoy the taste of my morning coffee. Alot.

Yoda said the taste was trash tho. Potency top notch but not worth anything due to taste.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love smells too. A pleasent taste is nice too.
> 
> Other than that tho, meh.. I honestly just wanna get high.
> 
> ...


If you like the taste of coffee you really need to grow some bubba kush. Like a mocha latte in your bong. 

Also, @flamingpie awhile ago you mentioned giving the plants a nice soak and if they leak out the bottoms wet vac it out of the tent. Well this is my new practice and it works amazingly well. I can give my big plants the water they need without worrying about stagnant pooling water. Sometimes the simple things escape us. I've had a shop vac next to the tent for years. Lmao. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you like the taste of coffee you really need to grow some bubba kush. Like a mocha latte in your bong.
> 
> Also, @flamingpie awhile ago you mentioned giving the plants a nice soak and if they leak out the bottoms wet vac it out of the tent. Well this is my new practice and it works amazingly well. I can give my big plants the water they need without worrying about stagnant pooling water. Sometimes the simple things escape us. I've had a shop vac next to the tent for years. Lmao. Anyway, thanks!


It's a back saver for sure! 

Another thing I did was attach a condensate pump to my dehumidifier so I don't have to empty it anymore.

I also made this:




I have tigers milk. Might pop that next year. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus I believe.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Yea high is the most important thing tho as I can smoke some shitty tasting weed if its potent. But not if it tastes like poo lol. Prolly the one I couldn't go for. At least that was the only problem with the Daybreaker in Yoda eyes.

I agree with Bob if you love coffee you would Bubba Kush. Its my favorite truly the flavor is amazing. Been trying to find a real Bubba cut just cus I want that Bubba flavor. Gonna have to try s1


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a back saver for sure!
> 
> Another thing I did was attach a condensate pump to my dehumidifier so I don't have to empty it anymore.
> 
> ...


You rock pie.been thinking of something exactly like that. I have several pumps from my hydro days and I'm getting quite sick of my newly invented yoga positions like the "downward watering-that-far-back-plant dog".

Here's my question pie: when you turn "off" the water flow on the hose to move to the next pot what happens to the pump? does water flow backwards through the pump and is this ok? does it strain the motor? Thank you in advance. I'm literally going to the hardware store right now.I learned so much from this site by lurking forever but I'm getting even more out of it by actually interacting.

ps ive heard nothing but great things about the tigers milk.

o


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Cant find ant Tigers Milk. Tried to order from SVOC byt gave me sub when its been on stock list for months stopped trying. Had the chance to get from GLG but took Space Cake instead haven't seen any since smdh lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Cant find ant Tigers Milk. Tried to order from SVOC byt gave me sub when its been on stock list for months stopped trying. Had the chance to get from GLG but took Space Cake instead haven't seen any since smdh lol


I've heard from multiple people that the space cake rocks. Hope you pop them soon!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you like the taste of coffee you really need to grow some bubba kush. Like a mocha latte in your bong.
> 
> Also, @flamingpie awhile ago you mentioned giving the plants a nice soak and if they leak out the bottoms wet vac it out of the tent. Well this is my new practice and it works amazingly well. I can give my big plants the water they need without worrying about stagnant pooling water. Sometimes the simple things escape us. I've had a shop vac next to the tent for years. Lmao. Anyway, thanks!





Bob Zmuda said:


> You rock pie.been thinking of something exactly like that. I have several pumps from my hydro days and I'm getting quite sick of my newly invented yoga positions like the "downward watering-that-far-back-plant dog".
> 
> Here's my question pie: when you turn "off" the water flow on the hose to move to the next pot what happens to the pump? does water flow backwards through the pump and is this ok? does it strain the motor? Thank you in advance. I'm literally going to the hardware store right now.I learned so much from this site by lurking forever but I'm getting even more out of it by actually interacting.
> 
> ...


You need this a plug with a switch. By electrical in home depot. 



You turn flow of water on and off with this switch. 

The water will drain back towards the pump and sometimes with gravity it will want to drain the line towards the pot. Just stop watering a little sooner.

You don't want to close the line to stop flow. That will create pressure against the motor.

Turning power on and off will not strain pump. My pump has been going a year now.

Also be sure to secure the tubing to the pump with a zip tie. I can't tell you how many wet floors I had before I started zip tieing. lol

If your tent is 4ft deep I recommend 6 feet of tubing. Get at least a 24 inch wand. This allows me to sit crosslegged the entire watering.

Dispose of tubing every 2 months. Clean wand every new flower cycle.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You need this a plug with a switch. By electrical in home depot.
> 
> View attachment 3463913
> 
> ...


awesome! thank you so much. My tent is 10 feet deep so I got a 36" wand and 12 feet of tubing. My pump is a 428 GPH so hopefully the extra power will help move it along the longer tubing.

Many thanks again. Will use it for tonights watering. Stoked!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You need this a plug with a switch. By electrical in home depot.
> 
> View attachment 3463913
> 
> ...


So that tubing is connected to the pump which is connect to the wand with the quick connect? Maybe a pic of how you have the tubing connected to the wand I'm def trying to find a better way to water all these plants its killing my back lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 21, 2015)

I've got a 5 gallon bucket with a garden hose faucet silicone into it. 

Same idea but gravity fed, bucket has to be about 5 feet up for good pressure to the bottom.

I didn't even think to hook my water pump up that way  Don't know why now that I've seen it in front of me. Seems so easy I feel dumb for not thinking of it lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's a bit of a ritual isn't it? I Love all aspects. Except trimming. Which i'm doing now.


Fucking hate trimming.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 21, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fucking hate trimming.


Yup. Realized that my first grow. 

Grew some monster AK's and not having ever trimmed before my hands were fucking dead afterwards. Ease of trim is definitely factored into my list of keep qualities, fuck that leafy shit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yup. Realized that my first grow.
> 
> Grew some monster AK's and not having ever trimmed before my hands were fucking dead afterwards. Ease of trim is definitely factored into my list of keep qualities, fuck that leafy shit


See, I thought it was all cool the first few harvest because they were far and few between in those days so harvest time was a God send. Fast forward 13 years and I would almost rather go to work at a "real" job. Almost. Hopefully I'll get to the point were I no longer trim my own but for now, it's what we do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So that tubing is connected to the pump which is connect to the wand with the quick connect? Maybe a pic of how you have the tubing connected to the wand I'm def trying to find a better way to water all these plants its killing my back lol


Quick connect is unnecessary. You just need wand and the male hose repair piece.

You need the outlet switch for sure tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> awesome! thank you so much. My tent is 10 feet deep so I got a 36" wand and 12 feet of tubing. My pump is a 428 GPH so hopefully the extra power will help move it along the longer tubing.
> 
> Many thanks again. Will use it for tonights watering. Stoked!


That will be fine. Only time you need more gph is when you have more height.

211 gph is a little faster than I would like. Be sure to test it first.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quick connect is unnecessary. You just need wand and the male hose repair piece.
> 
> You need the outlet switch for sure tho.


So the tubung connects to that repair piece just fine. Cool and I'll def get the outlet switch do you have that connected to the pump with an extension cord? I know its prolly fairly easy just like to know I'm making shit right


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> See, I thought it was all cool the first few harvest because they were far and few between in those days so harvest time was a God send. Fast forward 13 years and I would almost rather go to work at a "real" job. Almost. Hopefully I'll get to the point were I no longer trim my own but for now, it's what we do.


I've contemplated hiring people so many times. Security isn't really a huge issue as I'm legal and the entire town grows. My thing is more quality control. I've had friends help before and I've had to re-trim what they worked on. Lazy stoners. 

I can get through about 4-5 units solo before my mentality becomes "just blast the rest. I'm done with this shit."

The biggest breakthrough I've ever had in trimming was when I switched from spring scissors (fiskars) to these. These are the Hatori Honzo of scissors. It feels like you're holding nothing. I have 3 pairs and keep 2 soaking in alcohol at all times. Switch scissors about every 5 minutes. Nothing more frustrating than when they gum up and don't cut right.

http://www.amazon.com/CHIKAMASA-professional-horticultural-stainless-B-300S/dp/B001N2M1W4/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1437526962&sr=1-5&keywords=japanese+garden+scissors


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So the tubung connects to that repair piece just fine. Cool and I'll def get the outlet switch do you have that connected to the pump with an extension cord? I know its prolly fairly easy just like to know I'm making shit right


wall outlet to extension cord to outlet switch to pump cord.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Little piece of blanco berry pie.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

[QUOTE="Bob Zmuda, post: 11768837, member: 904444I'm getting quite sick of my newly invented yoga positions like the "downward watering-that-far-back-plant dog"[/QUOTE]

Haha! Good stuff!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've contemplated hiring people so many times. Security isn't really a huge issue as I'm legal and the entire town grows. My thing is more quality control. I've had friends help before and I've had to re-trim what they worked on. Lazy stoners.
> 
> I can get through about 4-5 units solo before my mentality becomes "just blast the rest. I'm done with this shit."
> 
> ...


I use something similar but they're just scissors from they beauty supply store for cutting hair. They stay way shaper longer than the springs and you have more control with scissors where you can put your fingers through. The have a nice point to them like the springs too so its the same. I use the springs for cutting plants down tho

Fire Blanco Berry Pie what she taste and smell like?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I use something similar but they're just scissors from they beauty supply store for cutting hair. They stay way shaper longer than the springs and you have more control with scissors where you can put your fingers through. The have a nice point to them like the springs too so its the same. I use the springs for cutting plants down tho
> 
> Fire Blanco Berry Pie what she taste and smell like?


It's actually blanco berry kush. My fault. I always think pie because the cross is with blackberry pie. I even wrote "BBP" on the pots.
Blacberry pie and hashy skunky funk are the tastes/smells I'm getting.


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3463950
> Little piece of blanco berry pie.


Wow..have not seen much of them grown befor..very nice.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Heres how I water 
         
All fed through those lines as well, works so nice. Set and forget pretty much. Here soon though I'm going to get a bunch of moms and run beds and blumats. Time to rock this shit a lil more 
How bout some nugs to finish this post off


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Wow..have not seen much of them grown befor..very nice.


Thank you. I got them a long time ago and kind of forgot I had them! Glad I grew a few out.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Heres how I water
> View attachment 3464002 View attachment 3464003 View attachment 3464004 View attachment 3464005 View attachment 3464006 View attachment 3464007 View attachment 3464008 View attachment 3464009 View attachment 3464010
> All fed through those lines as well, works so nice. Set and forget pretty much. Here soon though I'm going to get a bunch of moms and run beds and blumats. Time to rock this shit a lil more
> How bout some nugs to finish this post off
> View attachment 3464016


I've done that before. My only gripes were A: I'm not the most organized and the multitude of drip lines got cumbersome and restrictive (2 pumps going to 16 plants each) B: and more importantly for me was that I grow lots of strains at once.Some plants would want tons of water, others less. I ended up overwatering certain plants.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've done that before. My only gripes were A: I'm not the most organized and the multitude of drip lines got cumbersome and restrictive (2 pumps going to 16 plants each) B: and more importantly for me was that I grow lots of strains at once.Some plants would want tons of water, others less. I ended up overwatering certain plants.


I've got drips going to 25 in flower and well lets just say a few in veg and they all are fine  I've got the adjustable ones that go below 1/2GPH so everyone gets what they want haha. Blumats are way better as they water when the plant needs it. Blumats and beds are going to kill it I feel.

Before this I had a hose hooked to a faucet I put in my basement and watered with a wand. I'm hoping that beds and blumats are my final step, well besides when I can finally do outdoor how I want


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've contemplated hiring people so many times. Security isn't really a huge issue as I'm legal and the entire town grows. My thing is more quality control. I've had friends help before and I've had to re-trim what they worked on. Lazy stoners.
> 
> I can get through about 4-5 units solo before my mentality becomes "just blast the rest. I'm done with this shit."
> 
> ...


great tip been using those for years . i sharpen them on a soft polishing stone watch out not for neewbs high chop factor if too high...lol
here is a tip for on off without straining your pump. if you connect a pump with a overflow fitting or (backflow) it wont strain just splash in the resi . if your not near the plug ... http://store.americanhydroponics.com/AmHydro-Fill-Drain-Overflow-Fittings-p/25019.htm
been crushing it with blumats for years now in big soil beds .... easy unless you let the drippers clog... these changed the game for me with big 5gal plus smartpots.
https://blumatsystems.com/product/17/Distributor-Drippers-set-of-10- -2m-of-Drip-Tubing
@giggles26 they work really well in my 600 gallon beds too 6 sensors and 10 drippers ...for the corners


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> great tip been using those for years . i sharpen them on a soft polishing stone watch out not for neewbs high chop factor if too high...lol
> here is a tip for on off without straining your pump. if you connect a pump with a overflow fitting or (backflow) it wont strain just splash in the resi . if your not near the plug ... http://store.americanhydroponics.com/AmHydro-Fill-Drain-Overflow-Fittings-p/25019.htm
> been crushing it with blumats for years now in big soil beds .... easy unless you let the drippers clog... these changed the game for me with big 5gal plus smartpots.
> https://blumatsystems.com/product/17/Distributor-Drippers-set-of-10- -2m-of-Drip-Tubing
> @giggles26


Nice, thanks dude! I'm gonna have to get some of those as I'm gonna switch over to beds.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got drips going to 25 in flower and well lets just say a few in veg and they all are fine  I've got the adjustable ones that go below 1/2GPH so everyone gets what they want haha. Blumats are way better as they water when the plant needs it. Blumats and beds are going to kill it I feel.
> 
> Before this I had a hose hooked to a faucet I put in my basement and watered with a wand. I'm hoping that beds and blumats are my final step, well besides when I can finally do outdoor how I want


Ah, adjustable. That would have helped me for sure! I hear you also. I want to do outdoor so bad but my climate currently won't allow for it unless I went with autos. Which i wont.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> great tip been using those for years . i sharpen them on a soft polishing stone watch out not for neewbs high chop factor if too high...lol
> here is a tip for on off without straining your pump. if you connect a pump with a overflow fitting or (backflow) it wont strain just splash in the resi . if your not near the plug ... http://store.americanhydroponics.com/AmHydro-Fill-Drain-Overflow-Fittings-p/25019.htm
> been crushing it with blumats for years now in big soil beds .... easy unless you let the drippers clog... these changed the game for me with big 5gal plus smartpots.
> https://blumatsystems.com/product/17/Distributor-Drippers-set-of-10- -2m-of-Drip-Tubing
> @giggles26 they work really well in my 600 gallon beds too 6 sensors and 10 drippers ...for the corners


blumats huh? Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery interesting. I love learning new things.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> blumats huh? Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery interesting. I love learning new things.


Dude blumats kick ass! I've got a few but I just can't afford to get enough for my whole setup. That's the reason I'm switching to beds cause 6-8 blumats will cover a 4x8 bed.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude blumats kick ass! I've got a few but I just can't afford to get enough for my whole setup. That's the reason I'm switching to beds cause 6-8 blumats will cover a 4x8 bed.


Holy crap. I think I love these already. I may be making some changes.

Do you build your raised beds? I've done it outdoors but never inside


----------



## Joedank (Jul 21, 2015)

remember to buy the pressure reducer for useing a big pumpl or you tap ... i LOVE mine ! 1 pressure reducer to 50 sensors (all i own) http://www.costco.com/Tropf-Blumat-Pressure-Reducer.product.100096030.html
looks like costco picked them up funny ... hope its a good thing...


Bob Zmuda said:


> Holy crap. I think I love these already. I may be making some changes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> remember to buy the pressure reducer for useing a big pumpl or you tap ... i LOVE mine ! 1 pressure reducer to 50 sensors (all i own) http://www.costco.com/Tropf-Blumat-Pressure-Reducer.product.100096030.html
> looks like costco picked them up funny ... hope its a good thing...


Hell yes. Thank you for the tip. I'm like seriously seriously contemplating these.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Holy crap. I think I love these already. I may be making some changes.
> 
> Do you build your raised beds? I've done it outdoors but never inside


They are pretty awesome, set once and forget. They know when each plant needs water and how much it needs.

I'm gonna build my beds out of cedar 2x and line the bottom with some mat from the garden store. Build the same way you do outside though. Just inside. You have to run numbers but I've heard glue and a few others will straight kill it in beds. 

After this next run finishes I'm gonna at least start building them.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 22, 2015)

@Giggles only water goes in those lines? do you ever clean them?

@genuity thanks again for the tape idea. tired of the twist ties movin!

saving these on a rainy day or whenever i feel like.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @Giggles only water goes in those lines? do you ever clean them?
> 
> @genuity thanks again for the tape idea. tired of the twist ties movin!
> 
> saving these on a rainy day or whenever i feel like.


mmmmmmmm,that stuff be so full of flavor.
*crème de la crème*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

*12/12 day 26 Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie*

      
Cutting clones today after baby girl goes to sleep. I'll take some pictures. 

Need the hubby to raise the lights again. I am way too short. 

The girls seem to be enjoying the additional nutes. 

I was having issues with my air conditioning not cooling my house properly and eventually figured out that the outside of my AC was covered in dog fur or something. Me and the hubby cleaned it and now the house stays at 72-74 F vs 77 - 79F. That was an annoying and frustrating couple of days. Luckily it didnt get warmer than 75 in the basement.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Starting to get some fruity flowery and funky scents off the girls. Had to add extra stakes to two of the girls.

Spent almost two hours with the girls today. Adjusting them, supporting em, adjusting lights, watering, cleaning up.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *12/12 day 26 Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie*
> 
> View attachment 3464261 View attachment 3464262 View attachment 3464263 View attachment 3464264 View attachment 3464265 View attachment 3464266
> Cutting clones today after baby girl goes to sleep. I'll take some pictures.
> ...


You must be blessed with a dry environment if I put my plants that close together with that little training I would have powdery mildew so bad.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Starting to get some fruity flowery and funky scents off the girls. Had to add extra stakes to two of the girls.
> 
> Spent almost two hours with the girls today. Adjusting them, supporting em, adjusting lights, watering, cleaning up.


They are showing the love you put in....

As for my loveless grow,they are showing the lack of love....aloha grapes
 
She is gonna be a 7 week pheno this time around..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 22, 2015)

Grateful breath extract from trim. Lab grade ethanol wash.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3464344
> Grateful breath extract from trim. Lab grade ethanol wash.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You must be blessed with a dry environment if I put my plants that close together with that little training I would have powdery mildew so bad.


She does have a few fans in there so with all the air circulation it prolly isn't a problem. You can get by with that in some places with good air flow but your in CO so I know you prolly cant unless you have massive air flow.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She does have a few fans in there so with all the air circulation it prolly isn't a problem. You can get by with that in some places with good air flow but your in CO so I know you prolly cant unless you have massive air flow.


Yeah I don't know what the deal is out here but the powdery mildew is intense I been having to deal with it for years and I have relocated and scrubbed and use all kinds of stuff , keep my room temps and humidity in check just seems to fester out here.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

do you use potassium silicate and neem oil? i have never seen PM in my garden and we have run alot of the same cuts.'
i use it in veg and PM never comes...well once from the golden goat but i got it cleaned up by the second round...


Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I don't know what the deal is out here but the powdery mildew is intense I been having to deal with it for years and I have relocated and scrubbed and use all kinds of stuff , keep my room temps and humidity in check just seems to fester out here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You must be blessed with a dry environment if I put my plants that close together with that little training I would have powdery mildew so bad.


I have a dehumidifier set at 40%. 380 cfm exhaust, two powerful canopy fans, one medium strength under the canopy, and two along the sides.

Set up to make air flow in a circle.

I also use potassium bicarbonate once a week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> They are showing the love you put in....
> 
> As for my loveless grow,they are showing the lack of love....aloha grapes
> View attachment 3464327
> She is gonna be a 7 week pheno this time around..


Damn... They look angry!

Still putting out big buds tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you use potassium silicate and neem oil? i have never seen PM in my garden and we have run alot of the same cuts.'
> i use it in veg and PM never comes...well once from the golden goat but i got it cleaned up by the second round...


I do the same thing! I haven't seen PM in quite sometime now!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Something hard to show in pics is the spacing. There is alot of airflow within the canopy due to their stretch pattern.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

PM doesnt grow in high airflow and high ph environment.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you use potassium silicate and neem oil? i have never seen PM in my garden and we have run alot of the same cuts.'
> i use it in veg and PM never comes...well once from the golden goat but i got it cleaned up by the second round...


You guys are talking baking soda + neem seed oil + soap+water? That's what I been using to treat the powdery mildew, I have 2 large fans blowing 1 small one, dehumidifier set to 30%, and 400cfm inline exhaust fan, and two 190 cfm intake fans.temps are 74F during lights on , 72F during lights off, humidity is 40% constantly. Just spotted another patch of PM on the goat today sprayed the baking powder/neem/soap mix today and wiped up afterwards as to not have humidity spike. Any other suggestions are welcome thanks . Oh and my intake has a HEPA shroom shroud on it.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys are talking baking soda + neem seed oil + soap+water? That's what I been using to treat the powdery mildew, I have 2 large fans blowing 1 small one, dehumidifier set to 30%, and 400cfm inline exhaust fan, and two 190 cfm intake fans.temps are 74F during lights on , 72F during lights off, humidity is 40% constantly. Just spotted another patch of PM on the goat today sprayed the baking powder/neem/soap mix today and wiped up afterwards as to not have humidity spike. Any other suggestions are welcome thanks . Oh and my intake has a HEPA shroom shroud on it.


sadly no .this is the proper defence aginst PM IMO- http://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate
AND every week till week 2-3 flower.... at least 1/4 t per gallon soil dreanch or foliar .
potassium bicarb works to keep it at bay. but once its taken hold you need the ksil it improves sap flow and provides nourishment for the cell walls (turgidity)...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sadly no .this is the proper defence aginst PM IMO- http://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate
> AND every week till week 2-3 flower.... at least 1/4 t per gallon soil dreanch or foliar .
> potassium bicarb works to keep it at bay. but once its taken hold you need the ksil it improves sap flow and provides nourishment for the cell walls (turgidity)...


It's in the air here where I live , roses near the house , blueberry plants, lots of big tall grasses and weeds that look to be infected and large trees as well. I been thinking that during the winter it will be too dry for it to grow not sure if that's how it works here but I'm new to this area. I have lived in CO for a few years but where I lived before was a lot dryer. I was using a silicate and I need to try to find some of that potassium bicarbonate but I still think it is fierce here.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 22, 2015)

Use potassium bicarbonate,not baking soda which is sodium bicarbonate...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

Do any of you have any experience with an Ozone generator?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> It's in the air here where I live , roses near the house , blueberry plants, lots of big tall grasses and weeds that look to be infected and large trees as well. I been thinking that during the winter it will be too dry for it to grow not sure if that's how it works here but I'm new to this area. I have lived in CO for a few years but where I lived before was a lot dryer. I was using a silicate and I need to try to find some of that potassium bicarbonate but I still think it is fierce here.


yea i spray it by the 4 gallon backpack sprayer batch .... on EVERYTHING apple trees roses tomaters....ect


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea i spray it by the 4 gallon backpack sprayer batch .... on EVERYTHING apple trees roses tomaters....ect


I just planted some cauliflower and broccoli hopefully it grows good, you got any experience with fall harvest here in CO?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I just planted some cauliflower and broccoli hopefully it grows good, you got any experience with fall harvest here in CO?


eastern slope you should be good till oct 31 without frost cloth...
4th season outdoors in colorado at 7200ft but i use a large greenhouse for cannabis as its my medicine and not worth risking to the rath of mother nature


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> eastern slope you should be good till oct 31 without frost cloth...
> 4th season outdoors in colorado at 7200ft but i use a large greenhouse for cannabis as its my medicine and not worth risking to the rath of mother nature


ok good I should be good then, thanks yeah I been thinking about building a greenhouse , I can't grow cannabis outside because I don't have a fence that's tall enough but a greenhouse with a locking door would take care of that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> eastern slope you should be good till oct 31 without frost cloth...
> 4th season outdoors in colorado at 7200ft but i use a large greenhouse for cannabis as its my medicine and not worth risking to the rath of mother nature


Growing weed in a greenhouse amongst the mountains... sounds like my version of paradise Joe.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Growing weed in a greenhouse amongst the mountains... sounds like my version of paradise Joe.


its mine too i worked hard in norcal trimming , then got my own spot , then cashed it all in for the big move to my home and first love the big mountains near the desert...
everyday is a gift . and a chance to learn/ grow  . hope i can harness the geothermal power under my feet this winter...
might have a extra spot at the trim table for ya stow if ya make it out this fall ....lol.... trimming ....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> its mine too i worked hard in norcal trimming , then got my own spot , then cashed it all in for the big move to my home and first love the big mountains near the desert...
> everyday is a gift . and a chance to learn/ grow  . hope i can harness the geothermal power under my feet this winter...
> might have a extra spot at the trim table for ya stow if ya make it out this fall ....lol.... trimming ....


Ha! You wouldn't have to twist my arm too hard to come out there for pretty much anything. Trimming though? I'd almost rather shovel 10 acres of cow shit at this point! lol


----------



## Beemo (Jul 22, 2015)

my chong bong i had since 03. my fav piece out of my collection. RARE.
this thing is a BEAST. when your pulling it. it has WEIGHT. holds a lot of water.
i HATE cleaning it. 
just cleand it. b4 n after pic. 
nothing like hot water and cascade.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sadly no .this is the proper defence aginst PM IMO- http://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate
> AND every week till week 2-3 flower.... at least 1/4 t per gallon soil dreanch or foliar .
> potassium bicarb works to keep it at bay. but once its taken hold you need the ksil it improves sap flow and provides nourishment for the cell walls (turgidity)...


Potassium bicarbonate also kills it. It increases the PH of the leaf's surface and greencure adds a surfacant to coat evenly.

It is a preventative and a cure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Clones cut. BOOYAH!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Potassium bicarbonate also kills it. It increases the PH of the leaf's surface and greencure adds a surfacant to coat evenly.
> 
> It is a preventative and a cure.


you have never heard its systemic??? well it is ... so sad


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you have never heard its systemic??? well it is ... so sad


It isn't. That is a marijuana forum superstition.

Research how PM grows and reproduces.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It isn't. That is a marijuana forum superstition.
> 
> Research how PM grows and reproduces.


you should do the same . so pm is unlike any other fungus?? it is not soil borne and therfor root tied??? lol get with the new info ... just watched a vid of a bell pepper grower in san fran . he says in 30 years all he has learned is its all about the weather . the PM is EVERYWHERE root fruit and seed waiting for the right conditions to outbreak .


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pm is not systemic.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Powdery mildew creates other effects that are not readily visible. For example, a severely infected plant may have a reduced level of winter hardiness. Trees have also been observed to leaf out later in the spring after being infected the previous season.
source :http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/pests/plant_pests/flowers/hgic2049.html


Flash63 said:


> Pm is not systemic.


should have waited on this one... lol

edit _- so if i take a cutting from that "tree " with pm even dormant i will give you pm . huh? worse than we though ... new research ... cool or not...


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Pm is not systemic.





Joedank said:


> Powdery mildew creates other effects that are not readily visible. For example, a severely infected plant may have a reduced level of winter hardiness. Trees have also been observed to leaf out later in the spring after being infected the previous season.
> source :http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/pests/plant_pests/flowers/hgic2049.html
> 
> should have waited on this one... lol
> ...


just talked to a expert . i am wrong . it is not systemic it is endemic no matter how i argue ... maddening . fucking doctors.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cherry Puff day 28


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> just talked to a expert . i am wrong . it is not systemic it is endemic no matter how i argue ... maddening . fucking doctors.


Whatever it is, it's a bitch to get rid of.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Whatever it is, it's a bitch to get rid of.


Prevention is the best way to not deal with it. Try out some of the stuff Pie was talking about to see if that helps.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Prevention is the best way to not deal with it. Try out some of the stuff Pie was talking about to see if that helps.


Yeah I found it at a grow store but they seemed to really not want me to use it and tried to use scare tactics then sell me some real poison (yeah I know can't make this stuff up) that had a cancer warning and DO NOT SPRAY ON EDIBLE PLANTS ONLY FOR ONIMENTAL PLANTS so I was like fuck that and didn't buy that poison and told the guy he was crazy to think I would spray poison on my organic crop.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 23, 2015)

heads up peeps.
ggg restock at the N soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 23, 2015)

I just sampled the aloha grapes. Tried the grape smelling gal.

Still needs a bit longer cute. Could still taste the green. Under the green was floral type taste. We'll see if it changes in a week or two.

Does a really good job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 23, 2015)

Is it possible to taste more berry in your strawberry?


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> heads up peeps.
> ggg restock at the N soon.


ummm?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2015)

3 of the 6 Grateful Breaths are above soil. The other 3 will come late as they weren't cracked open after the initial soak. These are some crazy seedlings never seen the cotyledons stand straight up while the first leaf set is developing. They are green and healthy as can be but standing straight up. Sucks cant get you guys any pics hopefully soon.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 24, 2015)

Planted a GSOG bean to start my journey and it ripped it's own head off coming out of the soil. I thought it came out backwards at first so I dug around a bit and found the seed with the leaves torn off below the surface


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone know the makeup of diamonds and dust? I know it is a mix, but don't know if it is a random mix or something else.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Anyone know the makeup of diamonds and dust? I know it is a mix, but don't know if it is a random mix or something else.


Random mix here's the description 

Explore the infinite possibilities of cannabis genetics and start your own landrace with these heirloom varieties with Gage Green 2013 Diamonds & Dust outdoor harvest. For the 2013 outdoor season, they let their best mothers and fathers freely express their full potential under the sun. Gage Green completely dedicated their 2013 garden to the future of medicinal breeding and selection.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, I dropped one out of curiousity. I liked to be surprised every now an then. I just hope if they are outdoor strains, that they don't get giant sized.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

So I've made my watering wand (thanks pie!) but as I was gonna use it I realized the plants come down in like 7 days. So I pulled my garden hose through the back door selected "shower" on my sprayer and had the quickest easiest watering of my life.

Which made me think. Maybe it's finally time to go organic. Do any of you mix a soil and use plain water the entire time?! If so I may have to do it. As it stands no I mix in a 55 gallon res and hand water. I've done it for years that way and I'm about to lose my mind.

If anyone wants to PM me a nice soil mix they use start to finish and help me get started I will send you a nice care package of fire beans. 

@genuity im lookin at you lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So I've made my watering wand (thanks pie!) but as I was gonna use it I realized the plants come down in like 7 days. So I pulled my garden hose through the back door selected "shower" on my sprayer and had the quickest easiest watering of my life.
> 
> Which made me think. Maybe it's finally time to go organic. Do any of you mix a soil and use plain water the entire time?! If so I may have to do it. As it stands no I mix in a 55 gallon res and hand water. I've done it for years that way and I'm about to lose my mind.
> 
> ...


My tomatoes are going nutz on city water so much so I'm thinking about not buying it anymore. Been buying distilled or spring water for years now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So I've made my watering wand (thanks pie!) but as I was gonna use it I realized the plants come down in like 7 days. So I pulled my garden hose through the back door selected "shower" on my sprayer and had the quickest easiest watering of my life.
> 
> Which made me think. Maybe it's finally time to go organic. Do any of you mix a soil and use plain water the entire time?! If so I may have to do it. As it stands no I mix in a 55 gallon res and hand water. I've done it for years that way and I'm about to lose my mind.
> 
> ...


Check out the organic section. The ROLS thread that's stickied has lots of good recipes from myself and others. Or you could just go to build-a-soil and use the Coot recipe. That's a great mix imo.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Check out the organic section. The ROLS thread that's stickied has lots of good recipes from myself and others. Or you could just go to build-a-soil and use the Coot recipe. That's a great mix imo.


Build a soil seems like a great resource. I gotta do some more reading on there always forget about that place.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Build a soil seems like a great resource. I gotta do some more reading on their always forget about that place.


It is a good site. I've ordered a few things from them... although I try to source stuff locally if I can though. I've got a great little feed shop close by that has most of the stuff I use.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> My tomatoes are going nutz on city water so much so I'm thinking about not buying it anymore. Been buying distilled or spring water for years now.


I used to use RO when I lived in a very dirty big city. The ppms were like 1000 out of the tap!

I'm high in the mountains/backcountry now and the tap water is better tasting than bottled BS. The plants loooooove it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

Man that site is intimidating. No wonder I like my bottles. LOL.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man that site is intimidating. No wonder I like my bottles. LOL.


It's more work IMO. I won't sugar coat it. I've got it down pretty good now, but to be honest there's a pretty big learning curve. The buds that you're producing now look fantatstic. They won't be any better with organics. The plant takes up nutrients in the exact same elemental form. If anything you could add a couple aspects of organics to your soil (like pie does) and reap the benefits without going full blown organic.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's more work IMO. I won't sugar coat it. I've got it down pretty good now, but to be honest there's a pretty big learning curve. The buds that you're producing now look fantatstic. They won't be any better with organics. The plant takes up nutrients in the exact same elemental form. If anything you could add a couple aspects of organics to your soil (like pie does) and reap the benefits without going full blown organic.


Boom.....that's the truth,that's the experience I had..
I just started to add things to the soil,one by one,which led to less use of the bottles.

I think that is the best way to go about it.
The main thing I keep around is extreme tea compost brew(you can make your own)
Coots nutrient mix & mineral mix
EWC
Gro-kashi
Neptunes harvest (bottles)
& testing out this (bottle) kelp me kelp you(by fox farm)
I still use the dry kelp,just testing things out.

And for me,my best medium mix so far has been just FF ocean forest & light warrior 
Bag per bag(costly)to a point


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Boom.....that's the truth,that's the experience I had..
> I just started to add things to the soil,one by one,which led to less use of the bottles.
> 
> I think that is the best way to go about it.
> ...


Yep. I had good luck using FFOF as my base too. Just tweaking it a bit.

I really think the biggest benefit of organics is the pest resistance the plants seem to develop. I don't see any reason why you couldn't incorporate a few things like neem seed meal and castings in to your soil and still use whatever nutrients you use.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. I had good luck using FFOF as my base too. Just tweaking it a bit.
> 
> I really think the biggest benefit of organics is the pest resistance the plants seem to develop. I don't see any reason why you couldn't incorporate a few things like neem seed meal and castings in to your soil and still use whatever nutrients you use.


I take a bin and fill it 3/4 of the way with promix hp. Then I add 1-2 inches of ewc on top. Mix it and just use my nutes. Spray once a week with Green cure.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. I had good luck using FFOF as my base too. Just tweaking it a bit.
> 
> I really think the biggest benefit of organics is the pest resistance the plants seem to develop. I don't see any reason why you couldn't incorporate a few things like neem seed meal and castings in to your soil and still use whatever nutrients you use.


That's one thing I have not added yet,or that insect frass..

Adding neem & karanja to my cart now


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's one thing I have not added yet,or that insect frass..
> 
> Adding neem & karanja to my cart now


i could send you some neem on monday i got a 40 lbs bag and i am all top dressed for the season
its the ahimsa neem cake . did you mean oil?? lol

i used a bag of the build a soil mix (a freebie for coming in) its great but not really that much better than a good bagged soil you can get local. the key is the rice hulls. 
coots mix alone 1/3 1/3 1/3 is working real good in the 200+ gallon pots (the one with 1/2 drainage is growing faster but losing inside leaves so it NEEDS the extra compost...
that aloe 200x really makes my plants shine


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's more work IMO. I won't sugar coat it. I've got it down pretty good now, but to be honest there's a pretty big learning curve. The buds that you're producing now look fantatstic. They won't be any better with organics. The plant takes up nutrients in the exact same elemental form. If anything you could add a couple aspects of organics to your soil (like pie does) and reap the benefits without going full blown organic.


That's my thing. I'm so comfortable with what I do and I simply cannot afford to have even one tent suffer in yield or quality even for a harvest or 2. What I think I'll do is experiment with organics, compost teas etc. on my outdoor veggies. If my tomato harvest suffers I can deal. I hate tomatoes anyway. Come to think of it I don't know why I even grow them 

Here's what I do now: Pro mix w/ myco, dyna-gro foliage pro, protekt and mag pro. In veg they get endo and ectomycorrhizal fungi and through the first half of flower they get tons of different baccillus and glomus strains of beneficial bacteria.

Is there any way for me to use the bokashi? or does it have to be ROLS?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's my thing. I'm so comfortable with what I do and I simply cannot afford to have even one tent suffer in yield or quality even for a harvest or 2. What I think I'll do is experiment with organics, compost teas etc. on my outdoor veggies. If my tomato harvest suffers I can deal. I hate tomatoes anyway. Come to think of it I don't know why I even grow them
> 
> Here's what I do now: Pro mix w/ myco, dyna-gro foliage pro, protekt and mag pro. In veg they get endo and ectomycorrhizal fungi and through the first half of flower they get tons of different baccillus and glomus strains of beneficial bacteria.
> 
> Is there any way for me to use the bokashi? or does it have to be ROLS?


From what I understand fungi are real sensitive to synthetic nutrients, especially ones high in Phosphorous.

Here's a blurb...

"High rates of fertilizers, especially phosphorus, inhibit the formation of mycorrhizae; organic forms of fertilizers seems to have less inhibitory effect on mycorrhizae than inorganic, soluble fertilizers."

http://www.agbio-inc.com/mycorrhizae-faq.html

What I would do is add a few things to the soil that you already use. Worm castings, kelp meal, neem seed meal, and crab shell meal. Mix that up in your soil, wet it down with a compost tea, and let it sit for a few weeks. Plant your clones in there, and then use water only through veg. Once you hit flower, you can start introducing your inorganic nutrients as needed.

You will have a thriving colony of beneficial microbes, and your miccorhyzal network will be established. The plant will benefit from the organic inputs (pest resistance) and the symbiotic relationship with the microbes. Best of both worlds kinda thing without diving head first in to it.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> From what I understand fungi are real sensitive to synthetic nutrients, especially ones high in Phosphorous.
> 
> Here's a blurb...
> 
> ...


ohh good post . thats a good reminder that "P" is VERY tied to root growth.... but innoculation between fertigations has been proven to help ... farmers are always screwing with microbes .
the neem meal i guess DESTROYS the microbe life to a point . but then supports fungal growth ... cap over at the farm has a thread about it ... says dont use his stuff till a month after neem seed meal application... i only add that once or 2x per season ....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> ohh good post . thats a good reminder that "P" is VERY tied to root growth.... but innoculation between fertigations has been proven to help ... farmers are always screwing with microbes .
> the neem meal i guess DESTROYS the microbe life to a point . but then supports fungal growth ... cap over at the farm has a thread about it ... says dont use his stuff till a month after neem seed meal application... i only add that once or 2x per season ....


Interesting about the neem seed meal. Kinda makes sense if you think about it I guess. I'm not very heavy handed with it though. I burned a couple plants using it as a top dress once and learned a lesson about it's strength. 1/2 cup per cubic foot is all I use.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

Interesting stuff. Yeah I thought the microbes were sensitive to synthetics. When I innoculate it's only with pure water, so I kinda use it in between nutes if that makes sense. I would stop using them but the roots I get using them are inarguable. So I'm hoping some of them are staying alive at least!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Interesting stuff. Yeah I thought the microbes were sensitive to synthetics. When I innoculate it's only with pure water, so I kinda use it in between nutes if that makes sense. I would stop using them but the roots I get using them are inarguable. So I'm hoping some of them are staying alive at least!


the promix has a pretty much unkillable strain mix with it being "bound" to the peat. the glomus ird. are not to easy to kill as the osmotic pressure required would kill a plant .... will insert citaion when i dig it up.
from wiki: 
In numerous scientific studies _G. intraradices_ has been shown to increase phosphorus uptake in multiple plants as well as improve soil aggregation due to hyphae.[13]

Because of these qualities, _G. intraradices_ is commonly found in mycorrhizal based fertilizers.

In a recent study, _G. intraradices_ was found to be the only arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi that was able to control nutrient uptake amounts by individual hyphae depending on differing phosphorus levels in the surrounding soil.[9]


so it just waits till low phos and helps take up more .... but it also helps with "salinity stress " in plants i.e. over fertigation...
"Arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi (AMF) form an integral component of the soil biota and their colonization of host plants improves plant tolerance to salinity stress by preventing ionic toxicity and hyperosmotic stress (Evelin et al. 2009; Porcel et al. 2012). In doing so, AMF improve nutrient acquisition, ionic balance, water uptake, and osmoregulation and prevent ultrastructural damage in plants under saline stress (Garg and Manchanda 2009; Hajiboland et al. 2010; Abdel Latef and Chaoxing 2011; Evelin et al. 2012, 2013). A few studies have demonstrated that AMF inoculation can prevent/limit saltinduced oxidative stress in host plants (ZhongQun et al. 2007; Garg and Manchanda 2009; Hajiboland et al. 2010; Wu et al. 2010; Manchanda and Garg 2011; Estrada et al. 201


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

All I can say for sure is I wasn't getting these kinda roots before I started using the beneficials.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

And once again, thank you all for the very valuable info. As I understand it the EWC is mainly a nitrogen source? Is it seabird guano that has the high P,K? Or anything else that boosts these?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And once again, thank you all for the very valuable info. As I understand it the EWC is mainly a nitrogen source? Is it seabird guano that has the high P,K? Or anything else that boosts these?


i use a fish bone meal 5-20-0 . and comfrey , , calendula , nettle, alfalfa . to stimulate diffrent plant growth cycles (listed backwards ...lol) a product called sul po mag is also in my mix 0-0-50... mined minerals and local stuff like pumice help as well as gypsum for sulfur


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

You guys are awesome.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And once again, thank you all for the very valuable info. As I understand it the EWC is mainly a nitrogen source? Is it seabird guano that has the high P,K? Or anything else that boosts these?


EWC will bring some nutrients to your soil, but it's mainly used because it's loaded with beneficial microbes. Those microbes are needed to break down the organic inputs that you add like kelp meal, neem seed meal, etc. The little critters process the organic goodies and make them available to the plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i could send you some neem on monday i got a 40 lbs bag and i am all top dressed for the season
> its the ahimsa neem cake . did you mean oil?? lol
> 
> i used a bag of the build a soil mix (a freebie for coming in) its great but not really that much better than a good bagged soil you can get local. the key is the rice hulls.
> ...


Neem cake is some good shit and it's in my mix, along with alfalfa, compost, EWC and a lil bokashi. Then water with aloe and some freeze dried coconut powder.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

There are spring tails in my local EWC. When I am nearing the second half of flower I usually see them popping on the surface of the water. That's the larva. At first I freaked out. lol



> There are a few species of Collembola that feed on live plant material, but most are beneficial to plants. Some feed primarily around the roots of plants and keep harmful bacteria and fungi from building to toxic levels that would kill the plant. These springtails also help to transport good fungi and bacteria to the area around the plant. Springtails contribute nutrients to soil because they speed up the process of decay and deposit nutrient rich feces back into the earth.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

results . since none of yall come to my threa but Gen


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> results . since none of yall come to my threa but Gen


I did to come to your thread! Unless I came to the wrong one?!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I did to come to your thread! Unless I came to the wrong one?!


yea just happend today so its stilll in my "stoner memeroy" long term mem is better...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea just happend today so its stilll in my "stoner memeroy" long term mem is better...


Ok thought maybe I was still in outer space......


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea just happend today so its stilll in my "stoner memeroy" long term mem is better...


My nephew has a football game in Boulder,Colorado...in October,I'll be coming to visit ya @Joedank 
Well hope to visit ya.

Go ducks


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> My nephew has a football game in Boulder,Colorado...in October,I'll be coming to visit ya @Joedank
> Well hope to visit ya.
> 
> Go ducks


great timing bring sharp scizzors if you got a day or 3 ....
you better come out . we can go to build a soil together and talk dirt


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> My nephew has a football game in Boulder,Colorado...in October,I'll be coming to visit ya @Joedank
> Well hope to visit ya.
> 
> Go ducks


Don't forget to swing by and get me  Prob go right by me actually lol. 

I need to get back out to build a soil.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 24, 2015)

2 verified females of Orange Juice. Let's see what they do!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 2 verified females of Orange Juice. Let's see what they do!


Good luck! hope you get that orange peel pheno!


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

healing fields. organic. i build my own soil. no bottles. just raw nutrients, tea and water
smelling fruity, im really hoping for cbd dominate. 

last pic. my keeper of aspi. 
it gets better everytime i run her. i dont care what peeps say about JO. 
JO is a winner in my books. 

idk why peeps that talk shit about ggg still hang around here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 25, 2015)

IMVHO JO puts out some of the frostiest plants I've ever run. Not sure why people don't like her.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> healing fields. organic. i build my own soil. no bottles. just raw nutrients, tea and water
> smelling fruity, im really hoping for cbd dominate.
> 
> last pic. my keeper of aspi.
> ...


I do like the looks of that last pic

Talisman is a good pack of seeds,to find a Jo stud..or better.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

That Aspi looks straight OG. I think people complain about Jo because they expect him to be all OG but IMHO he's not but that's ok cuz he still makes fire tho and he still passed OG traits and OG dominate crosses but he puts a sweet flavor in the mix too so nothing wrong with that. 

3 of the 6 Grateful Breaths are doing good can tell its OGKB in them as they are the slowest growing seedlings I've seen. Still waiting on others and cotyledons finally laid down on those seedlings too. Never seen them stand up like that


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Talisman is a good pack of seeds,to find a Jo stud..or better.


thats what i suspected. on top of my list. 



akhiymjames said:


> they are the slowest growing seedlings I've seen.


i laughed after i read that.. thats' ogkb for ya. 
fyi gu from greenpoint said in his ig. 
ogkb does not like topping. so he doesnt top them anymore.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thats what i suspected. on top of my list.
> 
> 
> i laughed after i read that.. thats' ogkb for ya.
> ...


They are bro I swear they've been up for about w week now and still on first true leaves. Very slow growth. 

Yea he's right she doesn't like any stress topping taking clones any of that slows her down. There's someone on IC saying the cut has a pathogen that's why it grows slow but I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

Raspberry Montage x BBP @ 4 weeks. These colas are going to be MASSIVE. I can't even imagine thes girls outdoors.. Just huge.. I have two stakes in each pot now and have tied almost all the colas up. Going to have to try to raise the lights a tad more.... Not much more space up there.

Just misted them all heavily with green cure. Need to pull back on the nutes this next water. Seeing some tip burn.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

I am guessing 19 oz on this tent. 5, 5, 4, 5

You can see purple in this pic. I have two cuttings of her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm gonna start keeping an eye out for clustered fan leaves. Snip Snip. 

Keep the humidity a bit lower too. Fucking Jungle in there!


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm so happy you are testing these at the same time I did,cause I did a piss poor job..
Really enjoying your work.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm so happy you are testing these at the same time I did,cause I did a piss poor job..
> Really enjoying your work.......


Thanks man! They are putting out huge flowers. Loving being surprised every day.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 25, 2015)

FWIW I topped, trained and LST'ed the hell outta Grateful breath (OGKB cross) and ended up with 5.5 zips off the one plant. Not bad for a cookie cross. Maybe she was more grape stomper but she seemed love the abuse!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> FWIW I topped, trained and LST'ed the hell outta Grateful breath (OGKB cross) and ended up with 5.5 zips off the one plant. Not bad for a cookie cross. Maybe she was more grape stomper but she seemed love the abuse!


No Grapestomper in the Grateful Breath that was Jo doing his thing adding yield to the OGKB. Actually should be a nice yielding cookies period as OGKB is supposed to be the highest yielding out of all the cookie cuts but I just don't see how when its on snail mode always lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No Grapestomper in the Grateful Breath that was Jo doing his thing adding yield to the OGKB. Actually should be a nice yielding cookies period as OGKB is supposed to be the highest yielding out of all the cookie cuts but I just don't see how when its on snail mode always lol


oops my bad. i run too much shiiii.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Charity og, the concentrate from her trim and how I feel after smoking them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> FWIW I topped, trained and LST'ed the hell outta Grateful breath (OGKB cross) and ended up with 5.5 zips off the one plant. Not bad for a cookie cross. Maybe she was more grape stomper but she seemed love the abuse!


5.5 zips is unreal for anything cookie off one girl. You have a pic of her when finished? I want to see this and particularly your trim and training.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3466666 View attachment 3466667 View attachment 3466668
> Charity og, the concentrate from her trim and how I feel after smoking them.


fuck ya brother  couple fly rigs and some pheotype talk . we would get along just fine .... love the views of the high country . its worth the extra work to live near it for me  time to open the light dep...


----------



## Superweedman (Jul 26, 2015)

A guy I know is testing for gage green and gave me a few hundred seeds. 
This is how you find your winners. Test them all under rough conditions. I packed a room very tight with plants in 7 gallon bags and, let it get warm, and just fed oceanforest and water. 
Pull Males and early hermies as soon as they show, and replacing them with new plants ASAP. Late hermies go outside to finish.
Several strains and tons of phenos came out of the test. I found TONS of hermes so whatever I was working with was unstable..... I have no idea what is what.
Out of the large sample, I have the 10 best plants that did not hermie. I know some of them are going to be fucking amazing and uniquie. I have backups going threw a 2nd, 3rd, and 4th round of testing in supersoil, hydro, and nectar for the gods right now on youtube.
Http://www.youtube.com/c/Superweedmangrows/


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 26, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Thanks, I dropped one out of curiousity. I liked to be surprised every now an then. I just hope if they are outdoor strains, that they don't get giant sized.


If i remember right each strain from gage do the outdoor test they got a lot of testor from hawai that only do outdoor


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't have the plant in a single pic. Top is the left side of the plant middle is the right side. 10 gallon pot. 3000 watts and co2 supplementation.

Have you grown a lot of cookie crosses @madhamish I always hear they are low yielders but that has not been my experience. My cookie clone yields like crap but most of the crosses I've run have been great. Got almost 8 zips off a cookie/train wreck cross.

Edit: also a good cookie representation has nugs hard and heavy as rocks. Window breaker nugs! Hehe.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> fuck ya brother  couple fly rigs and some pheotype talk . we would get along just fine .... love the views of the high country . its worth the extra work to live near it for me  time to open the light dep...


We had our float tubes, fly rods and an oil rig. Doesn't get any better than that IMO! I agree. It's definitely harder to live and work in the high backcountry. We got lucky and actually moved to the mountains for a job. I could never go back now. even though I just spent the morning cleaning trash outta my backyard. Bears. Always with the Bears. 

Joe if you ever find yourself in Northern California you've got a room and some nugs waiting for ya!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Superweedman said:


> A guy I know is testing for gage green and gave me a few hundred seeds.
> This is how you find your winners. Test them all under rough conditions. I packed a room very tight with plants in 7 gallon bags and, let it get warm, and just fed oceanforest and water.
> Pull Males and early hermies as soon as they show, and replacing them with new plants ASAP. Late hermies go outside to finish.
> Several strains and tons of phenos came out of the test. I found TONS of hermes so whatever I was working with was unstable..... I have no idea what is what.
> ...


So basically you made them all believe they were dying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Girls are getting heavy with bud... I may need to crawl in there and set up some more stakes. damn.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We had our float tubes, fly rods and an oil rig. Doesn't get any better than that IMO! I agree. It's definitely harder to live and work in the high backcountry. We got lucky and actually moved to the mountains for a job. I could never go back now. even though I just spent the morning cleaning trash outta my backyard. Bears. Always with the Bears.
> 
> Joe if you ever find yourself in Northern California you've got a room and some nugs waiting for ya!


Almost was thinking that was Oregon. Fly fishing and bud in the mountains, what it's all about. Cheers.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We had our float tubes, fly rods and an oil rig. Doesn't get any better than that IMO! I agree. It's definitely harder to live and work in the high backcountry. We got lucky and actually moved to the mountains for a job. I could never go back now. even though I just spent the morning cleaning trash outta my backyard. Bears. Always with the Bears.
> 
> Joe if you ever find yourself in Northern California you've got a room and some nugs waiting for ya!


sweet ! i had a bear take a BIG berry filled shit in my driveway this morning cuz the garbage is all in the garage and the car is in the driveway (1/2 mile gravel job) funny part is he took the dump on a pretty steep spot lol ! 
not the first time , same bear got two chickens one year . they are like they mailman might not show everyday but if your on the route (garbage smell) they will deliver . thought i was scaring a racoon out one day and i shine my phone ... BEAR! always with the bears...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sweet ! i had a bear take a BIG berry filled shit in my driveway this morning cuz the garbage is all in the garage and the car is in the driveway (1/2 mile gravel job) funny part is he took the dump on a pretty steep spot lol !
> not the first time , same bear got two chickens one year . they are like they mailman might not show everyday but if your on the route (garbage smell) they will deliver . thought i was scaring a racoon out one day and i shine my phone ... BEAR! always with the bears...


LOL! We have a giant apple tree and the bears love to eat the apples. Then leave humongous apple shits in the yard. Sometimes the apples still look almost whole like they just swallowed them! My neighbor just had a bear break into her car, tear up all the upholstery and then leave a giant shit on her front seat.

When I first moved here I saw a giant mountain woman neighbor walk right up to a bear in her yard and chuck a pinecone right in it's face. "Beat it ya fucking bear!" and it did. It ran away from her like a scared cat!

EDIT: I want to add these are black bears. Not very aggressive unless with their cubs and threatened. I walk by them on most hikes I take and they are very shy. The main thing they want.......your trash!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

[QUOTE="Bob Zmuda, post: 11781410, member: 904444"]LOL! We have a giant apple tree and the bears love to eat the apples. Then leave humongous apple shits in the yard. Sometimes the apples still look almost whole like they just swallowed them! My neighbor just had a bear break into her car, tear up all the upholstery and then leave a giant shit on her front seat.

When I first moved here I saw a giant mountain woman neighbor walk right up to a bear in her yard and chuck a pinecone right in it's face. "Beat it ya fucking bear!" and it did. It ran away from her like a scared cat!

EDIT: I want to add these are black bears. Not very aggressive unless with their cubs and threatened. I walk by them on most hikes I take and they are very shy. The main thing they want.......your trash! [/QUOTE]
Grizzlies are fricken huge. Their heads are the size of beach balls.

Crazy about the beat shit lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

I simply do not understand the growth on these girls. How is it possible yo put on so much bud weight at 4 weeks?!?!?!?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I simply do not understand the growth on these girls. How is it possible yo put on so much bud weight at 4 weeks?!?!?!?


Its the genetics.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Its the genetics.


I'm super happy I took cuttings.

This heat wave is scaring me tho.

I worry about my cloner and water temp.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Its the genetics.


And her skill & dedication to detail,that's what got them plants all happy,and expressing the potential they have.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm super happy I took cuttings.
> 
> This heat wave is scaring me tho.
> 
> I worry about my cloner and water temp.


Hey pie, for my cloner I use these.
 
I have 6 of them and I just rotate them outta the freezer. 2 of the big ones keep the water cool all day. Unplug cloner and switch out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey pie, for my cloner I use these.
> View attachment 3467084
> I have 6 of them and I just rotate them outta the freezer. 2 of the big ones keep the water cool all day. Unplug cloner and switch out.


I wonder if I could find some at the dollar store..

I may try checking temp today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Plus how can you be sure that ut wont drop temps too low?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus how can you be sure that ut wont drop temps too low?


IMO that's not possible with those. With 5ish gallons of water and 2 of those the lowest it's gonna get is 60 or so degrees. Which couldn't be more perfect for rooting clones. The quickest I ever had them root was at around 62 degrees. Protekt plus KLN and Roots in 7-10 days like nothing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> IMO that's not possible with those. With 5ish gallons of water and 2 of those the lowest it's gonna get is 60 or so degrees. Which couldn't be more perfect for rooting clones. The quickest I ever had them root was at around 62 degrees. Protekt plus KLN and boom. Roots in 7-10 days like nothing.


My father in law just gave me four food grade freeze packets. I'm gonna put em zippies but I think it should work.

He works at a liquor store and manages inventory.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

You like to put a bit of bloom food in? What ratio compared to reg strength do you use? 1/10?

Is it safe to mist them with greencure?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You like to put a bit of bloom food in? What ratio compared to reg strength do you use? 1/10?
> 
> Is it safe to mist them with greencure?


Honestly pie, the best my clones have ever looked was when I put my exact same veg mix in that I use for vegging. I use to never ever put anything in besides the protekt and KLN. They would root but be full of yellowy dead leaves. I'd have to bring them back to life in a way once roots grew. Using a .7 ec mix at 6.0 ph my clones actually grow a bit while rooting and stay a bright perfect healthy green. I'll find pics of the roots and happy clones when I Can .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Honestly pie, the best my clones have ever looked was when I put my exact same veg mix in that I use for vegging. I use to never ever put anything in besides the protekt and KLN. They would root but be full of yellowy dead leaves. I'd have to bring them back to life in a way once roots grew. Using a .7 ec mix at 6.0 ph my clones actually grow a bit while rooting and stay a bright perfect healthy green. I'll find pics of the roots and happy clones when I Can .


Low light levels help with the yellowing. Sounds like your clones are in too strong of light and are synthesizing and starting to grow thus eating the stored food and leaves turning yellow. Try putting your cloner in the corner of veg room but I don't know where you put them just make sure the light isn't super strong that will make them want to grow.

I kept a Platinum Delights and HSO Blue Dream clone for 3 months in a cup of water just sitting by the window and getting some light from kitchen night light still green just like I cut it from the plant except it had super long roots


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Also another member here swears by the pool shock stuff by adding it to the cloner it helps deal with the high temps and still allows roots to grow. He wasn't the only member to recommend it either so it must work.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Low light levels help with the yellowing. Sounds like your clones are in too strong of light and are synthesizing and starting to grow thus eating the stored food and leaves turning yellow. Try putting your cloner in the corner of veg room but I don't know where you put them just make sure the light isn't super strong that will make them want to grow.
> 
> I kept a Platinum Delights and HSO Blue Dream clone for 3 months in a cup of water just sitting by the window and getting some light from kitchen night light still green just like I cut it from the plant except it had super long roots


Cloner has it's own closet with a single 12" T5 bulb. Not much light. They seem to just wanna go go go!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

It still gets super warm in the corner of my veg tho.

It worked fine last time, I am just neurotic.. Worry about that 75-77 degrees.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It still gets super warm in the corner of my veg tho.
> 
> It worked fine last time, I am just neurotic.. Worry about that 75-77 degrees.


Yeah once I go past 72 in any room I start becoming neurotic. Summer is a bummer for cannabis growers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah once I go past 72 in any room I start becoming neurotic. Summer is a bummer for cannabis growers.


Except for people who have the great setups and have ac and all its nothing to them. Once I'm able to control this heat in my garage its gonna be nothing too. Putting in a small mini split for summer next year and wont need anything for winter garage nice and cool. I don't have anything in flower cus its just way too hot smdh not good at all. Sticking some stuff outside tho but i'll get some stuff in the next few weeks so I can combat this heat so I can flip something I need smoke lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Except for people who have the great setups and have ac and all its nothing to them. Once I'm able to control this heat in my garage its gonna be nothing too. Putting in a small mini split for summer next year and wont need anything for winter garage nice and cool. I don't have anything in flower cus its just way too hot smdh not good at all. Sticking some stuff outside tho but i'll get some stuff in the next few weeks so I can combat this heat so I can flip something I need smoke lol


I'm all hooked up with my AC and have BTU's up the wazoo... I just hate paying for it!!!!!!! Damn you electric companies!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah once I go past 72 in any room I start becoming neurotic. Summer is a bummer for cannabis growers.


I put a frozen water bottle and a frozen ice pack in. I'll check the temp of the water tomorrow.

I feel like such a dumb dumb forgetting that I could use an water bottle. lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I put a frozen water bottle and a frozen ice pack in. I'll check the temp of the water tomorrow.
> 
> I feel like such a dumb dumb forgetting that I could use an water bottle. lol.


Ha! That's how I felt when I saw your watering-wand-pumper-device-thingy. I used water bottles forever and it worked as well. Last winter they put those blue ice things on sale for 25 cents each. That's when I figured I'd buy them. They seem to stay frozen a bit longer. But the water bottles worked great.
My wife: "what are all these frozen water bottles doing in here?"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ha! That's how I felt when I saw your watering-wand-pumper-device-thingy. I used water bottles forever and it worked as well. Last winter they put those blue ice things on sale for 25 cents each. That's when I figured I'd buy them. They seem to stay frozen a bit longer. But the water bottles worked great.
> My wife: "what are all these frozen water bottles doing in here?"


For sure. 

I have 7 frozen pack things now. they have a gel in them so they should stay cooler longer too. They have to freeze first tho so I used my frozen water bottle.

I figure 4 of those packs (5 in x 3in) should keep it cool for one day. Switch em out every night after my daughter goes to bed.

Anything 72 and under and I am happy. I noticed a little growth/sludge a the bottom of the bucket last time I cloned. So definitely should do something just to be safe.

Healthy white roots still, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2015)

Kinda baffled on this one. It's pheno 2 of the blanco Berry kush. The smell is straight up meaty garlicky. The other pheno is very blackberry pie. Is this the white kush? I've grown the white and it was pure hashiness. Different?


----------



## yodabuds (Jul 26, 2015)

I've always had success with plain old tap water ph'ed to like 6 add some clonex and clean res, maybe after a week or so will add some h202 and I usually always have roots in 7-10 days.... I use to worry about the temps all the time but have found better success just leaving them be, always healthy roots, central ac , so it's usually steady 72-74 degrees.... I use a 4 gal ez closer 16site, also just use a 23w cfl about 6" over them


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2015)

No problem with clones eating up all their leaves. Mine did that all the time till I got into a Kelp foliar the day before cloning. Clones look better but a few weeks on and they all look the same. Now I don't bother I just accept some yellowing and all is good


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3466878 View attachment 3466879 View attachment 3466881 View attachment 3466878 View attachment 3466879 View attachment 3466881
> I don't have the plant in a single pic. Top is the left side of the plant middle is the right side. 10 gallon pot. 3000 watts and co2 supplementation.
> 
> Have you grown a lot of cookie crosses @madhamish I always hear they are low yielders but that has not been my experience. My cookie clone yields like crap but most of the crosses I've run have been great. Got almost 8 zips off a cookie/train wreck cross.
> ...


Oh hell yes! Look at that beauty! I still have some recovery before I can work with 10gal pots again I am so jealous my back and shoulder can't take the work of moving a nice pot 
I have not done any Cookie crosses myself but seen a fair amount of runs over here most are going out of rotation OR have pushed prices of herb to ridiculous levels. I'd love to try THIS cross. YES. It truly is magnificent in looks!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh hell yes! Look at that beauty! I still have some recovery before I can work with 10gal pots again I am so jealous my back and shoulder can't take the work of moving a nice pot
> I have not done any Cookie crosses myself but seen a fair amount of runs over here most are going out of rotation OR have pushed prices of herb to ridiculous levels. I'd love to try THIS cross. YES. It truly is magnificent in looks!


Thank you sir! I'm really really enjoying the smoke. Higher than David Bowie!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2015)

ick. 82 degrees and all the ice melted. I moved the cloner out of the tent.

They only need a little light after all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2015)

On the plus side, the aloha reveg is looking really nice. I'll take pictures after the next water and trim.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 27, 2015)

that cloning bucket sounds like a lot of WORK!

you should try this
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cloning-with-subcool-redundant-explanation-with-pictures.50073/

stupid easy.
im 99-100% everytime. my veg tent stays around 88 for the summer too. 
no heat problems with clones either. 
cost=shoe box container=$1


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> that cloning bucket sounds like a lot of WORK!
> 
> you should try this
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cloning-with-subcool-redundant-explanation-with-pictures.50073/
> ...


It's really not any work at all. My tent is just too warm. I placed it right outside my tent.

I should have roots on Friday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2015)

Plus the dome can cause damping off.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus the dome can cause damping off.


i had a ez clone 16. got rid of it within a year.
dome is better imo. no power for air pumps. no ice cubes. just set it and forget it. and it can handle HEAT.
damping off, lol. that only happens to amateurs.
after you do it for awhile. you'll know what to do.

EDIT: ez clone was a HASSLE to clean
shoe box cloner-dishwasher


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh hell yes! Look at that beauty! I still have some recovery before I can work with 10gal pots again I am so jealous my back and shoulder can't take the work of moving a nice pot
> I have not done any Cookie crosses myself but seen a fair amount of runs over here most are going out of rotation OR have pushed prices of herb to ridiculous levels. I'd love to try THIS cross. YES. It truly is magnificent in looks!


You should make some oil with a cbd strain got my friend that make some with ac/dc for his back and shoulder pain he don't eat it but he use it directly on the skin with "massage" (sorry cant find the good term in english)


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i had a ez clone 16. got rid of it within a year.
> dome is better imo. no power for air pumps. no ice cubes. just set it and forget it. and it can handle HEAT.
> damping off, lol. that only happens to amateurs.
> after you do it for awhile. you'll know what to do.


PREACH BROTHER! I have an aero cloner too and its collecting dust in my garage. Like he said no electric, easier to use...and cheaper! All growers must always go for the cheapest possible sources, I mean if you can obtain the same outcome for less why not?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

Its crazy cus that's the exact way I have been doing my clones recently lol. I like the way he flip the rapid rooter upside down so it will stand up inside the container. I have them leaning all on each other lol but roots very easy. I need to get a separate spot for the clones as the box is too strong for them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 27, 2015)

I still like my cloner. Lol.



My aloha reveg. She will probably give me some good cuts in a week or two.

I've been trimming her a bit every time I water.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I still like my cloner. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3467764
> 
> ...


I'm trying to reveg my aloha also,love her nugs


----------



## v.s one (Jul 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I still like my cloner. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3467764
> 
> ...


Just be careful not to over water her. Looks good.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 27, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> You should make some oil with a cbd strain got my friend that make some with ac/dc for his back and shoulder pain he don't eat it but he use it directly on the skin with "massage" (sorry cant find the good term in english)


my father inlaw has psoriasis and i have a cbd strain in the fridge, might have another convert soon gr8 idea Mad.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 27, 2015)

sssdhXbbp by jesus ofCAnnabis, on thikr
3rd week of 12.12 and frost is starting to show...and stink (good)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2015)

I clone using jiffy cubes and an old cooler box with some cling film over and one 12 watt heating pad. Still have to have one one not strike. I am insanely clean at cloning time though, shower fresh clothes fresh scalpel all contact surfaces washed with peroxide, and very picky clone selection makes for healthy easy clean clones every time no fuss. Just one t5 that's it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I clone using jiffy cubes and an old cooler box with some cling film over and one 12 watt heating pad. Still have to have one one not strike. I am insanely clean at cloning time though, shower fresh clothes fresh scalpel all contact surfaces washed with peroxide, and very picky clone selection makes for healthy easy clean clones every time no fuss. Just one t5 that's it.



My goodness!

I just sterilize my scissors and blade. Lol. Well the cloner was sterilized after last cloning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

I had a guy come look at my ac and hopefully the issue is gone now. Hoping for 72 steady.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

@genuity Got any new pics of the purple rmxbbp?


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity Got any new pics of the purple rmxbbp?


They all look like shit,covered in bugs,heat fluffy nugs....I feel like slapping myself for this grow,I'll get some pics of the joint I'm going to roll,with the nug broken up.

Doing full cleaning of my rooms,so flower is on shut down,,
Veg is doing just fine,but I'm getting anew furnace put in,lucky this guy is nug/flower friendly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> They all look like shit,covered in bugs,heat fluffy nugs....I feel like slapping myself for this grow,I'll get some pics of the joint I'm going to roll,with the nug broken up.
> 
> Doing full cleaning of my rooms,so flower is on shut down,,
> Veg is doing just fine,but I'm getting anew furnace put in,lucky this guy is nug/flower friendly.


What kind of bugs? Did you have AC issues too?

I have a guy that did my furnace and he fixed my AC yesterday. He's my goto guy. He also does plumbing I believe.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What kind of bugs? Did you have AC issues too?
> 
> I have a guy that did my furnace and he fixed my AC yesterday. He's my goto guy. He also does plumbing I believe.


No,just focus issues....lack of emotion with this grow,and last grow...

But......all that has changed 
 
Some nice clean fireballs & will be popping new beans soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

I dont care how they look gen, I just want to see the bud colors.



genuity said:


> No,just focus issues....lack of emotion with this grow,and last grow...
> 
> But......all that has changed
> View attachment 3468855
> Some nice clean fireballs & will be popping new beans soon.


I hope everything is ok! If you want to chat/vent, feel free to pm me.

Life is a wild rocky road at times. We gotta help each other navigate back to those smooth paved roads.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

Everything is looking good! Tied up the tallest girl alot more. Very viney but also very resinous and chunky buds. Not a keeper in my book but should produce some great smoke.

Nice resin shot of the viney gal.
 

Rest of the tent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

I like my stems to be sturdier so I don't have to tie up EVERY branch lol. 

This strain tho... Packs on weight BIG TIME. I may end up HAVING to put a string on every cola.

Temps in my house are finally under control. 70-72 upstairs and 72 downstairs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

Great fruity smell all over me now. Lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like my stems to be sturdier so I don't have to tie up EVERY branch lol.
> 
> This strain tho... Packs on weight BIG TIME. I may end up HAVING to put a string on every cola.
> 
> Temps in my house are finally under control. 70-72 upstairs and 72 downstairs.


Definitely needs stem support.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Everything is looking good! Tied up the tallest girl alot more. Very viney but also very resinous and chunky buds. Not a keeper in my book but should produce some great smoke.
> 
> Nice resin shot of the viney gal.
> View attachment 3468967
> ...



Looking real nice pie!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looking real nice pie!


Thanks! Can you believe they are only 4.5 weeks in!!!

another 4.5-5 .5 left? What!!????

Gonna be a huuuge harvest.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2015)

in the beginning i was kinda of skeptic about this healing fields. had a strong weird fruit scent.
5 weeks later. smells wonderful! couldnt ask for anything else!
it has a hawaiian scent to it, like maui waui.

it has nice structure too. like a christmas tree.
i like to grow them out naturally first. see how their structure is.
then i start playing with clones.
this structure and nugs remind me of dna tangilope i had

finding new flavors is fun


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> They all look like shit,covered in bugs,heat fluffy nugs....I feel like slapping myself for this grow,I'll get some pics of the joint I'm going to roll,with the nug broken up.
> 
> Doing full cleaning of my rooms,so flower is on shut down,,
> Veg is doing just fine,but I'm getting anew furnace put in,lucky this guy is nug/flower friendly.


Sorry to hear that man, I know what those troubles feel like and they really effected my persona, don't let tough times get you down, JAH BLESS!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

7 days later I have roots on all my cuttings!


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 7 days later I have roots on all my cuttings!


That's all that matters,be it by bucket/cubes/cup of water....as long as they get roots.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's all that matters,be it by bucket/cubes/cup of water....as long as they get roots.


More root = More fruit!


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2015)

Congratulations to Becky Hammon (Spurs) and Dr. Jen Welter (Cardinals)!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's all that matters,be it by bucket/cubes/cup of water....as long as they get roots.


I am going to put them in solo cups tomorrow or Saturday I think.

I'm glad my flowering cut put out roots. I will have plenty of time to decide if she is worth running again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2015)

more goodies


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 31, 2015)

@Flaming Pie 
Thanks again for that water wand DIY. Just used it for the first time ease peasy watering for me from now on. Thought I had lost my water pump, found it literally buried under rocks lol.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 31, 2015)

look what i found at wally's world
dark purps jar


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

Man those fucking Grateful Breath beans are hard as fuck. They def need scuff I coaxed another one to germ I could see it was trying to crack so I used a fresh razor blade where it was slightly cracked and opened it up some more and soaked it for another day. It showed tap root I gently put it back in soil yesterday so its going. 4/6 isn't bad but I know now they have to be scuffed.

Anyone with Grateful Breath seeds scuff them or your germ rate will be low


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man those fucking Grateful Breath beans are hard as fuck. They def need scuff I coaxed another one to germ I could see it was trying to crack so I used a fresh razor blade where it was slightly cracked and opened it up some more and soaked it for another day. It showed tap root I gently put it back in soil yesterday so its going. 4/6 isn't bad but I know now they have to be scuffed.
> 
> Anyone with Grateful Breath seeds scuff them or your germ rate will be low


i have found taking SHARP scizzors and cutting the edge of the seed first can make a little hole for those HARD to crack seeds.... stoked to see what you get from those .


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man those fucking Grateful Breath beans are hard as fuck. They def need scuff I coaxed another one to germ I could see it was trying to crack so I used a fresh razor blade where it was slightly cracked and opened it up some more and soaked it for another day. It showed tap root I gently put it back in soil yesterday so its going. 4/6 isn't bad but I know now they have to be scuffed.
> 
> Anyone with Grateful Breath seeds scuff them or your germ rate will be low


Seems like your bestfriend for them is a matches box shit do really well for scuffing


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fireball=fire alien kush x cherry puff
> 
> View attachment 3423868
> GSC x chem king....chemical pheno.meaty.


Is this the gawd dawg from GGG


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Is this the gawd dawg from GGG


i dont tink so.

Gawd Dawg = Forum Cookies x SSCK 
SSCK= Sharon Stone ( Mendo Purps / Chemdawg OG ) x Chem King aka Chemdawg OG
pic is from GGG forum.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Is this the gawd dawg from GGG


Yes


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes


Thanks Genuity


----------



## Joedank (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> look what i found at wally's world
> dark purps jar


i picked up a pack too thanks for the tip . now my stash sticks out from the for sale stuff . lol...


genuity said:


> Yes


that gawd dog and good bro?? flavor wise??


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i picked up a pack too thanks for the tip . now my stash sticks out from the for sale stuff . lol...
> 
> 
> that gawd dog and good bro?? flavor wise??


Citrus type flowery,chemical pungent taste & smell


----------



## Joedank (Aug 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Citrus type flowery,chemical pungent taste & smell


lately if the person cracking the seeds aint "on fire" for the genetics it goes in the "meh probly not "pile. wish i never popped these foodog f3s the smells are not my cup of tea at day 21 .... not at all ... like brunt hair and old sulfry garlic ewwwww

really hope you make it too my hood , with some of your seed stash to trade some beans . respect you opinion i do . after seeing some of the piles of seeds you have waded thru....glad your running some cuts too , to see what we all have been raving about ....


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> lately if the person cracking the seeds aint "on fire" for the genetics it goes in the "meh probly not "pile. wish i never popped these foodog f3s the smells are not my cup of tea at day 21 .... not at all ... like brunt hair and old sulfry garlic ewwwww
> 
> really hope you make it too my hood , with some of your seed stash to trade some beans . respect you opinion i do . after seeing some of the piles of seeds you have waded thru....glad your running some cuts too , to see what we all have been raving about ....


Haha I had a plant like that....wow did that thing stink,like week 1-4 of flower,it smelled of peanuts,then in like one day went straight to smelling like roasted garlic...

Oh I'm coming out,I got to step out of my shell,and start meeting real people...lol


----------



## Joedank (Aug 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Haha I had a plant like that....wow did that thing stink,like week 1-4 of flower,it smelled of peanuts,then in like one day went straight to smelling like roasted garlic...
> 
> Oh I'm coming out,I got to step out of my shell,and start meeting real people...lol


this one is for you buddy . hawaiin band i am digging ATM.. coming out of our caves indeed quite a bit better live than in the studio ...IMO


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2015)

any one start testing the cherry pie kush hybrids yet? or anyone heard any info one them? thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2015)

@genuity. Where them pictures at? I love you regardless of the problems. I wanna see some purple!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2015)

@genuity


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2015)

Rest of the pics.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

this is off the ggg ig 
photo by greendotlabs=crimson crush

after checking just about every breeders ig. 
ggg shows countless FIRE grown by so many peeps. not just them selves like certain breeders ig.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Beemo said:


> this is off the ggg ig
> photo by greendotlabs=crimson crush
> 
> after checking just about every breeders ig.
> ggg shows countless FIRE grown by so many peeps. not just them selves like certain breeders ig.


You know what it is......GGG is ten toes down.

@Flaming Pie 
Yuck.....ewwwwww,50 a Ziploc...it has the effects,but eye appeal is long gone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know what it is......GGG is ten toes down.
> 
> @Flaming Pie View attachment 3472191
> Yuck.....ewwwwww,50 a Ziploc...it has the effects,but eye appeal is long gone.


What were the effects like?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 3, 2015)

my used soil bin is almost full.
about every six inches theres a good layer of bokashi.
now ill incorporate some of this mix into my base mix of ss. 

healing fields. lovin the way it smells. soo tropical


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

It's that time again!!!! Water time!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What were the effects like?


I think I got all train wreck leaning pheno...all plants had a nice spice smell,strong high,not as powerful as pure train wreck,but very uplifting,with some body.

Looking good @Beemo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think I got all train wreck leaning pheno...all plants had a nice spice smell,strong high,not as powerful as pure train wreck,but very uplifting,with some body.
> 
> Looking good @Beemo


No fruit smell? Mine have fruit smells.

How about mine?


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No fruit smell? Mine have fruit smells.
> 
> How about mine?


The one big lanky one had fruit all in 12/12,but due to my care of the plants,I messed up a lot of them traits.

Your plants are always looking on point,and are looking to put out a nice amount of flowers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> The one big lanky one had fruit all in 12/12,but due to my care of the plants,I messed up a lot of them traits.
> 
> Your plants are always looking on point,and are looking to put out a nice amount of flowers.


Thanks!

Did yours finish yet? How long were they under 12/12 before ripe?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know what it is......GGG is ten toes down.
> 
> @Flaming Pie View attachment 3472191
> Yuck.....ewwwwww,50 a Ziploc...it has the effects,but eye appeal is long gone.


Maybe yuck in your eyes but I've seen way worse than that bro so don't beat yourself up over it. I'm sure its better than 90% of the flowers in the streets


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did yours finish yet? How long were they under 12/12 before ripe?


They been down..they was in bad shape.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know what it is......GGG is ten toes down.
> 
> @Flaming Pie View attachment 3472191
> Yuck.....ewwwwww,50 a Ziploc...it has the effects,but eye appeal is long gone.


Hell I'd still hit it!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> The one big lanky one had fruit all in 12/12,but due to my care of the plants,I messed up a lot of them traits.
> 
> Your plants are always looking on point,and are looking to put out a nice amount of flowers.


still looks ok to me . 
at least your honest . we all drop the ball sometimes .me more than most, when i got russets and did not know what it was they fucked up a whole indoor run (took a gallon of mycotrol-o to save my moms), THEN i had 3 pounds of another greenhouse larfed out (too hot ) and into the hash bin ... lots of oil but ... i am into perfect flowers....lol....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> still looks ok to me .
> at least your honest . we all drop the ball sometimes .me more than most, when i got russets and did not know what it was they fucked up a whole indoor run (took a gallon of mycotrol-o to save my moms), THEN i had 3 pounds of another greenhouse larfed out (too hot ) and into the hash bin ... lots of oil but ... i am into perfect flowers....lol....


Totally agree. It happens to us all after years of doing this. I had the worst 2 runs I've ever had the last 2 times. I chalk it up to getting complacent. Everything has gone smooth for so long You skip a pest spray or you don't fully bleach down the tent before the new run goes in. The little things like that will add up and get you.

I'm back on beast mode though.Let's do this!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally agree. It happens to us all after years of doing this. I had the worst 2 runs I've ever had the last 2 times. I chalk it up to getting complacent. Everything has gone smooth for so long You skip a pest spray or you don't fully bleach down the tent before the new run goes in. The little things like that will add up and get you.
> 
> I'm back on beast mode though.Let's do this!


its good to be a lil bit "hungry" you stay clean , your plants get green , and pests dissapear.
its easy to have a good 3-5 runs... but after 3-5 years at growing its easy to go bare balls and see how little you can tend ect...now i make a schedule and try to stick with it . IPM and feeding pyramids / foliar feed charts. 
i reccomend chitosan oligosaccharide lactate at 100ppm per gallon .... i am testing big time exterminator and the growth is similar so that is a easy way to get it in a ready to use bottle (i think) that knocks out pests...


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2015)

Man...you guys hit the nail on the head.

Complacency,mixed with lack of hunger....leads to a very bad place.

I'll never test my plants patience again.

Like bob said...beast mode time.


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2015)

Sitting around looking at things to incorporate into my room




Not the 2# part,but it be ok.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sitting around looking at things to incorporate into my room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His room is immaculate. That's impressive in itself


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)

I really like his tables. I'm wondering if there is some sort of jack under neath to raise and lower them? His room is legit top to bottom awesomesauce  Wonder how long that took to figure out 

Edit : now I got fucking designs in my head. My space is already tore apart. Wondering.....


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I really like his tables. I'm wondering if there is some sort of jack under neath to raise and lower them? His room is legit top to bottom awesomesauce  Wonder how long that took to figure out


That's what I'm saying,the whole thing is top notch...

And I think them table stands are the bizzness,they do look like they lift up and down.

Well time to set my wife a few clothing lines in the back yard,we don't need a dryer any way...lol.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)

I think I'm going to get my Bob the builder on. thinking an automotive jack hooked into a table frame so it can be raised and lower with a drill. Have the main tray and trellis connected so they raise together. Wouldn't be hard to build at all just some straight metal tubing in 2 different sizes and maybe some wood to make a X support to sit on top of the jack. Could even make it extendable pretty easy by using different sizes of tubing for the frame. I'd have to to get it in my awkward shaped space.

Hmmm. Maybe some lock pins in case for some how the jack fails.... shit dude. This might happen lol. Keep my light stationary from now on and raise and lower the plants height would save my back from future injury. All while ensuring maximum lazy levels. This sounds like a win win.

I'm doodling now lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sitting around looking at things to incorporate into my room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice setup! He's spot on when he talks about having a bunch of smaller plants under a light instead of growing big trees to hit good yield #'s. 

I can't do that and stay in compliance of my state medical marihuana laws though. I like what Oregon is doing where they don't limit plant count, instead they dictate how much square footage you can use. Makes more sense to me


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)

trying to take a picture of my damn doodle but all my cameras are dead. lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what I'm saying,the whole thing is top notch...
> 
> And I think them table stands are the bizzness,they do look like they lift up and down.
> 
> Well time to set my wife a few clothing lines in the back yard,we don't need a dryer any way...lol.....


dude love new tips and tricks . i can always learn  
our heat coil in the dryer just went out today.... lol dont wanna buy a new one so its the line for us today and tomarrow...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thats a nice setup! He's spot on when he talks about having a bunch of smaller plants under a light instead of growing big trees to hit good yield #'s.
> 
> I can't do that and stay in compliance of my state medical marihuana laws though. I like what Oregon is doing where they don't limit plant count, instead they dictate how much square footage you can use. Makes more sense to me


I try to go big and have a lot of plants.  My county is the same. It's based on square footage. 10% of your liveable space. So the bigger the house you have/the bigger you can grow. I think there's a max limit though. The cool thing is garages and detached sheds/structures are not factored into "liveable space" so you can technically have the sq. footage +garage/shed. I don't push it though. I'm at about 125 sq ft. and I could go up to 200 if needed. My biggest problem at this point is electricity. At 4000 watts plus T5's, fans, ac's etc etc My house is pretty maxed unless I get an electrician out here.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I try to go big and have a lot of plants.  My county is the same. It's based on square footage. 10% of your liveable space. So the bigger the house you have/the bigger you can grow. I think there's a max limit though. The cool thing is garages and detached sheds/structures are not factored into "liveable space" so you can technically have the sq. footage +garage/shed. I don't push it though. I'm at about 125 sq ft. and I could go up to 200 if needed. My biggest problem at this point is electricity. At 4000 watts plus T5's, fans, ac's etc etc My house is pretty maxed unless I get an electrician out here.


I've got nearly the exact situation. 3600 watts of HID plus a T5 fixture. I wouldn't want to expand any beyond that... but I would LOVE to be able to grow a shit ton of smaller plants as opposed to the 48 that I am limited to.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got nearly the exact situation. 3600 watts of HID plus a T5 fixture. I wouldn't want to expand any beyond that... but I would LOVE to be able to grow a shit ton of smaller plants as opposed to the 48 that I am limited to.


What size pots would you use? I go back and forth all the time about what yields better vs. what is a bigger pain in my ass. I'm still not sure what the answer is. I've definitely got my biggest yields off big pots/big plants. But at what cost (time vegging being a big one.)


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2015)

The last Grateful Breath didn't make it. It broke above the soil line with tap root up. never had this happen before but seen others have this problem. Not a big deal but at least I know what I have to do with these beans. I'll have much better germ rate with them. Man I need to get some pics its killing me lol. Hopefully soon they are looking good tho vegging much faster than the mom even tho they're only seedlings. Cant tell yet but it doesn't seem like Jo dominated over these well cookie breeds well but should know more as time goes on if they are OGKB dominate or not


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What size pots would you use? I go back and forth all the time about what yields better vs. what is a bigger pain in my ass. I'm still not sure what the answer is. I've definitely got my biggest yields off big pots/big plants. But at what cost (time vegging being a big one.)



I'm running an organic soil right now. Conventional wisdom is that you don't want to go much below a 5 gallon container, so I'd be kinda limited unless I changed things up. If I were using synthetics I wouldn't be afraid to rock a 1 or 2 gallon pot and get a nice sea of green going.

I've considered building raised beds indoors where I could have 80+ gallons of soil in one bed and plant a swath of smaller plants right in there (blu mats taking care of the watering). State law/plant counts have kinda squashed that for me, but if things ever change I think that's the direction I'll go.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 4, 2015)

So many factors to consider to arrive at best possible yields. Sog? Scrog? Topped? single cola? etc etc. Kind of cool there are so many ways to "skin the cat"


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not limited by plant numbers and did mess with sea of green style in ROLS and I say MEH... Like StOw says anything under 5 gal is silly. I like to flower as many as possible as small as possible but less than 4 weeks veg just hasn't ever worked too great really. The SOG went alright yielded about the same but an infinity more work and challenges so from the time is money angle just wasn't for me...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally agree. It happens to us all after years of doing this. I had the worst 2 runs I've ever had the last 2 times. I chalk it up to getting complacent. Everything has gone smooth for so long You skip a pest spray or you don't fully bleach down the tent before the new run goes in. The little things like that will add up and get you.
> 
> I'm back on beast mode though.Let's do this!


Also recovering from some sub par runs. Life happened lol. Back on form though.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Also recovering from some sub par runs. Life happened lol. Back on form though.


Man! I swear the laziness and complacency were contagious! I won't lie. I was simply being lazy and untidy. First time I didn't clean out all tents like a madman. Just stuck the next crop in to gain a few days on the harvest. 

And I payed for it. Nugs are still good enough most people would never know. But I know, and I can't be havin that!

Took the extra few days this time to really clean the tents, bleaching, vacuuming, dusting inside and outside the lights, checking ducts for air leaks etc etc etc.

Bob's back!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Also recovering from some sub par runs. Life happened lol. Back on form though.


Oh and PS. I meant to tell you this long ago. I would love to see you rock a few cookie crosses. I know you could get them to yield nice for you and I think you'd like them.

I have a pack of golden gage and dream beaver in the fridge because of you. Cheers!


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ascension beasting....
From 5 seed.. 4female, 1male(not in picture),11week veg. [email protected]:12

I Plan on dusting me Grape puff pheno along with a couple of other girls w/ the lone male to see what up...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 6, 2015)

Lol sounds like we all had issues at the same times 

Also back to beast mode. Fireballs got some Nice roots on the clones Seedlings are popping off. Grow space got rebuilt completely. On to greener pastures. No more yellow and crispy for me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Lol sounds like we all had issues at the same times
> 
> Also back to beast mode. Fireballs got some Nice roots on the clones Seedlings are popping off. Grow space got rebuilt completely. On to greener pastures. No more yellow and crispy for me


We should have a "cleanest garden" contest with a cool prize. That'd keep us all on our toes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2015)

A couple quick things.

I'm finally using my @Flaming Pie watering wand do-hickey. Maybe the single best innovation in my garden yet. My 400GPH pump works perfect and I get a full on shower out of the wand that is 3' + 10' of hose. Thanks again pie!

@stowandgrow has given me great advice and links on EWC teas etc. Just gave my first EWC foliar. 

Also I'm gonna do a lil experiment. I usually put plants in 5-7 gallons when flowering. 4 giant multi-topped plants per 600 watt light. The way this veg run has gone I somehow acquired about 18 extra clones (im not complaining). But I simply won't have room for that many. So I'm gonna do 6 plants per 600 watt light in 3 gallon pots. I will be very curious to see the difference between yields.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2015)

My raspberry girls are beast moding it up right now too. Pics tonight or tomorrow.

Definitely seeing a mother and father bud type.

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We should have a "cleanest garden" contest with a cool prize. That'd keep us all on our toes.


My flower tent is immaculate!

Veg area is only a little dirty from run off. Need to wipe down again. I only use trays with five gallon containers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 6, 2015)

Pie would win the contest lol her ten is petty damn clean. I keep mines ok but that's changing. I think that lazy bug jumped ona few of us but we finally plucked it off so we all should be back to killin it!!!

So glad the Grateful Breaths are vigorous no slow growth so not OGKB dominate in that way but looks are very OGKB. Cant wait for these to get bigger. They'll get uppotted next weekend


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pie would win the contest lol her ten is petty damn clean. I keep mines ok but that's changing. I think that lazy bug jumped ona few of us but we finally plucked it off so we all should be back to killin it!!!
> 
> So glad the Grateful Breaths are vigorous no slow growth so not OGKB dominate in that way but looks are very OGKB. Cant wait for these to get bigger. They'll get uppotted next weekend


My eyes are burning to see what you find...

 
The cleanup starts today.
My flower room is getting the full overhaul...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We should have a "cleanest garden" contest with a cool prize. That'd keep us all on our toes.


but i got a dirt floor in most of mine . hopeing to change that next season.... foliars make me feel good .... might just start misting myself .... saw a HUGE grape stomper og at a DISP grow in town 12ft tall an wide in ammended local sand/pumice...made me stoked for next years fullseason . picking some GGG fire . any suggestions for monsters? mothers milk was supposed to be out this fall...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pie would win the contest lol her ten is petty damn clean. I keep mines ok but that's changing. I think that lazy bug jumped ona few of us but we finally plucked it off so we all should be back to killin it!!!
> 
> So glad the Grateful Breaths are vigorous no slow growth so not OGKB dominate in that way but looks are very OGKB. Cant wait for these to get bigger. They'll get uppotted next weekend


i hate to tell you this but after a few 1000 seeds growth rates in seedlings vary so much .
the phenotypical domination in the terps/ flowers comes so much later.
it is such a culmination of enviromental stresses and genetic code . could still be OGKB type flowers that grow FAST ...lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> but i got a dirt floor in most of mine . hopeing to change that next season.... foliars make me feel good .... might just start misting myself .... saw a HUGE grape stomper og at a DISP grow in town 12ft tall an wide in ammended local sand/pumice...made me stoked for next years fullseason . picking some GGG fire . any suggestions for monsters? mothers milk was supposed to be out this fall...


LOL. Can still be a "clean" dirt floor! 

I did my first EWC foliar (thanks again stowandgrow). The ladies weren't looking shabby but after that spray everyone of them went into full prayer 6 hours later. Thinking I could use a foliar spray myself joedank!

I'd go golden gage for a fatty yield (after seeing mad hamishes)

or giant steps


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> but i got a dirt floor in most of mine . hopeing to change that next season.... foliars make me feel good .... might just start misting myself .... saw a HUGE grape stomper og at a DISP grow in town 12ft tall an wide in ammended local sand/pumice...made me stoked for next years fullseason . picking some GGG fire . any suggestions for monsters? mothers milk was supposed to be out this fall...


Mendo queen x sal(devotion)

That be nice to see outdoors

Mothers milk is getting her health back
 

Last run in the flower room..then clean out Time.
 
11 fireballs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2015)

Merp, I think I have been overwatering my clones. Ehhhhh.

Hopefully I can keep em dryer and they'll perk back up.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mendo queen x sal(devotion)
> 
> That be nice to see outdoors
> 
> ...


golden gage sounds good and the grows look legit. the mendo queen X . i had great luck in mendo with the local seed starts . they got epicly big and tasted GREAT.
picked up some grokashi at BAS today myownself gonna feed 50 gallons w/6cups kashi fermenting and 1 cup (240ml) molasses to all the girls . get that fungus among us every 2 weeks . love it and the smells from probiotic farming ... mt tomato plants love it too ....


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 7, 2015)

sssdh/bbp <-----100% BEAST genetics...imo





the smell is a nice think tar paper flavored with Country Time lemonade, sugary and sour but with a kick in the nostrils, kinda in your face, BOOM mothertrucker

mendo montage/underdawg





meh.
slow grower, kinda finicky.

stardawgF2





stinky dead roadkill, its gonna be finished up pretty soon 2-3 weeks. it just stinks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> sssdh/bbp <-----100% BEAST genetics...imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killin it bro. All of them look great. That SSSDH x is a beast. After seeing how Pie BBP cross got to be a beast you can see that the dad is passing that trait. Those BBP crosses would really kill outdoors. They are gonna be great for indoor and out. The Underdawg cross looks great love the structure. If you got clones of her next run will be better but don't be surprised if it changes up on you.

Stardawg looks great too. I'm loving the sound of roadkill stench. You might have something really good. Cant wait to see em finish out


----------



## Joedank (Aug 8, 2015)

gage green group change my grows with grokashi . they changed my life with :
The product was

Quantum Growth Light

and it was a meaningful day as it completely changed everything about how we at Gage Green Group grow

and breed world-class medicinal plants.

Upon receiving the Quantum Growth, I took the jug out to my mixing bucket and opened the cap and seal - whoa, talk about funk! Someone cover the hole!

I was hesitant to use a lot at once, so I only used a little bit on one section in my room. I foliared, did a root drench and kept my nose plugged. However, we soon discovered that once the product is watered with a root drench or foliar and makes contact with the soil or plant, the sulfite smell dissipates completely, thank goodness. By this time, I had left a message with the distributor noting the rotten smell from the bottle while stating my concerns for the plants I had just watered.

The next day, the section watered with Quantum Growth was brilliant. Lush, green and strong; I was super impressed with the performance
from here : http://www.greenearthagandturf.com/hydroponics-skunk-magazine-review-quantum-growth.pdf

respect keyplay


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> gage green group change my grows with grokashi . they changed my life with :
> The product was
> 
> Quantum Growth Light
> ...


It really is very good...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2015)

Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie @6weeks 12/12

Front left is getting huge and swollen calyx with fuller colas. Front right is creating long full colas with smaller calyx. Back right is swollen to the max with golfball nugs. Going to be some dense nugs. Back left is the purple gal. Stacking very well and may be the last to finish.

     

I wish I could raise my lights a bit more...


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 8, 2015)

FP, that tent is immaculate, not a spot on even the filter


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> FP, that tent is immaculate, not a spot on even the filter


Yeah I don't disturb soil in there. So there really isnt any dust.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 8, 2015)

pie your tent looks AWSOME

@genuity that quantum growth light in my veggie garden and greenhouses is jaw dropping success...wait till you see my veg patch ...lol


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 8, 2015)

How much difference is there between the quantum growth vs the microbe life, anybody?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2015)

The back left girl looks more red than purple to me. Very cool.

I'm smoking some Cherry Jo right now and it makes colors REALLY intense. It's awesome watching anime everything pops out!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> How much difference is there between the quantum growth vs the microbe life, anybody?


photosythetic bacteria are all the rage right now . i will look into micorobe life and get back to you .

edit : oh they are a cutting edge tech that makes phtosysntisis plus . that is a GREAT product and not much diffren then the quantum light . the quantum hvc ? is humicfood and carbon eaters so it is kinda diffrent .
good looking out


----------



## v.s one (Aug 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mendo queen x sal(devotion)
> 
> That be nice to see outdoors
> 
> ...


 What's the lineage on mendo queen?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 10, 2015)

I ended up with P&K deficiencies using coots mix. Otherwise it's great. Just test it and topdress or add nutrient teas. 


Mr.Head said:


> Build a soil seems like a great resource. I gotta do some more reading on there always forget about that place.


p with


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 10, 2015)

I will vouch for microbe life big time. Imvho it was a game changer.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

hell yea it is here is somthing microbe life speaks to that i never knew .:
Plant photosynthesis is a two-step process. The Calvin-Benson cycle represents the second phase of plant photosynthesis. This light-independent Calvin cycle, also known as the "dark reaction", uses the energy from electrons produced in phase one, to convert carbon dioxide and water into organic compounds such as glucose that can be used by the organism (and by animals that feed on it). This set of reactions is also called carbon fixation.

It was discovered by Melvin Calvin, James Bassham, and Andrew Benson at the University of California, Berkeley.





Bob Zmuda said:


> I will vouch for microbe life big time. Imvho it was a game changer.


it processes carbon and nitrogen independant of the roots . amazing and rare bactria.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I really like his tables. I'm wondering if there is some sort of jack under neath to raise and lower them? His room is legit top to bottom awesomesauce  Wonder how long that took to figure out
> 
> Edit : now I got fucking designs in my head. My space is already tore apart. Wondering.....





Mr.Head said:


> I really like his tables. I'm wondering if there is some sort of jack under neath to raise and lower them? His room is legit top to bottom awesomesauce  Wonder how long that took to figure out
> 
> Edit : now I got fucking designs in my head. My space is already tore apart. Wondering.....


Look into "keg lifts or keg jacks" at places like magliner.com or lifts at harbor freight. Then you only need one lift for multiple tables using a jack stand type material for the legs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2015)

Doing my best to keep em happy @ 7 weeks. Looks like they may need some plain water next time. And another six inches of tent...ugh. Those poor leaves...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks great Pie I see some burnt tips but that's minor but they are curling prolly from being too close. Also see a lil N toxic too but plain water should fix that but I wouldn't worry too much they look amazing and are really putting out. How long you have to go? Those are gonna be some monster buds


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 12, 2015)

Trim, trim, trim, trim. Then trim some more. Fml.

Trimming some guard dawg right now. I'll post pictures when I have time again. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh mama! I had kinda forgot I hit the gawd dawg with pollen from greenpoints GG4 x Stardawg on some lower branches. It took and I've pulled 5 beans out so far.

Those could be interesting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks great Pie I see some burnt tips but that's minor but they are curling prolly from being too close. Also see a lil N toxic too but plain water should fix that but I wouldn't worry too much they look amazing and are really putting out. How long you have to go? Those are gonna be some monster buds


2-3 weeks. They are only getting bloom feed. 

The tips were from overfeed for a couple feeds. The large area is from wind burn I think.

Eh... I'm still undecided..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2-3 weeks. They are only getting bloom feed.
> 
> The tips were from overfeed for a couple feeds. The large area is from wind burn I think.
> 
> Eh... I'm still undecided..


Shoot Pie, they look fantastic to me!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

They do look good Pie  I don't never trip off burnt tips like that cus it lets me know your just over the limit but it shows they can handle a lil pushing cus the leaves aren't fried. That's overfed to me she's just been pushed around real good lol. Keep killin it Ms love it. That pheno in the back is lovely


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

That sixth pic has quite a bit of nice colours coming threw  Pretty pretty buds in your future.

Good work as always Pie


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> That sixth pic has quite a bit of nice colours coming threw  Pretty pretty buds in your future.
> 
> Good work as always Pie


It's like a red purple. You can really see the red on the low down fluff. The new calyx start off green and then start to tint red.

I think I will just give them some plain water today and then give them normal feeds again. I'm tired and sick.

I learned this grow that every leaf the plant loses below, it will just grow another leaf up top.

The 600w hps only seems to penetrate 2-3 feet so next time I will trim off all the branches below that point.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3478313
> 
> View attachment 3478315
> View attachment 3478313 View attachment 3478319


Fuckin hell bob. You keeping that girl around? frosty as hell how does she smoke?

And how does it rosin? Bet it's about a lb


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's like a red purple. You can really see the red on the low down fluff. The new calyx start off green and then start to tint red.
> 
> I think I will just give them some plain water today and then give them normal feeds again. I'm tired and sick.
> 
> ...


Get well Pie! 

My TER X GSOG didn't reveg, first one that failed. But when the pistils would recede the calyx would purple it was really neat to see.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Fuckin hell bob. You keeping that girl around? frosty as hell how does she smoke?
> 
> And how does it rosin? Bet it's about a lb


Lol! About a pound for sure. 

The last 3 runs I haven't kept one clone. Which has turned out to be a blessing/shame. I had some fantastic ladies the last couple of rounds that I wish I had kept certain plants (grateful breath, face off bx, black triangle). But not having a shit ton of clones freed me up to do a lil clone hunting. So I have some nice clone onlys about to get a run. The good thing is I have lots more beans of all those strains I liked. 

The Gawd dawg smokes fantastic. Very very potent. Floral/chem with a baked goods mouth coating finish.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Get well Pie!
> 
> My TER X GSOG didn't reveg, first one that failed. But when the pistils would recede the calyx would purple it was really neat to see.


I have given my reveg mostly plain water. I think the EWC and microorganisms are sustaining them.

I did one veg feed and the plain water since then.

My cut of the red purp rmxbbp revegged already.

I am going to cut clones for a mom plant when I have to uppot my clones into five gallons.

So probably in a week or two.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2015)

I have been debating on going organic for a while... I think I may try it with my aloha grape clones. I have a recipe I have been wanting to try that is fairly simple and wouldnt require much extra time on my part. I already mix ewc into my soil. I might as well try mixing some organic materials as well.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have been debating on going organic for a while... I think I may try it with my aloha grape clones. I have a recipe I have been wanting to try that is fairly simple and wouldnt require much extra time on my part. I already mix ewc into my soil. I might as well try mixing some organic materials as well.


Give it a go. I like it because I just water and that's it. Maybe a tea if something goes wrong. 

I've been debating a Stinkbud system for a while, but I think I am going to try Coco first and see what that does for me with some fireballs clones. I've got a bunch of Synthetic nutrients and figure I might as well try and use them.


If anyone has water problems I've found that the new ZeroWater filters are bad ass. Takes my 511 ppm tap to 0. Takes a couple hours to filter 5 gallons. It works that's what matters and there's zero waste which I like a lot. I got the 20+ cup Zerowater and the filter pan sits across the top of a 5 gallon bucket perfectly. This thing is going to save me a bunch of money on buying distilled, if the filters last. My brita was taking the tap down to 480ppm.

I tried to switch back to tap since my outdoor garden seems to be doing fine, damn near killed everything.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Give it a go. I like it because I just water and that's it. Maybe a tea if something goes wrong.
> 
> I've been debating a Stinkbud system for a while, but I think I am going to try Coco first and see what that does for me with some fireballs clones. I've got a bunch of Synthetic nutrients and figure I might as well try and use them.
> 
> ...



You're gonna like coco. I've replaced peat with coco in my organic soil and I'm loving it.

What's the "Stinkbud system"??


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're gonna like coco. I've replaced peat with coco in my organic soil and I'm loving it.
> 
> What's the "Stinkbud system"??


https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvest-a-pound-every-three-weeks.116859/page-547#post-11824542

It's a neato hydro system that I think I could incorporate into my space nicely


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's my two reveg gals.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2015)

*Player Of The Day*
Gage Green had the first perfect day of his professional career as he was 4-for-4 with a walk at the dish with couple of doubles. The 22-year-old, drafted as a catcher this year in the 35th round, has actually spent most of his professional career as an outfielder.

https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/o0sinEOVl5Vh431xsosrgLNj-AQ=/0x0:2118x1412/709x473/filters:format(webp)/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/46969094/gage-green-oklahoma-state-2015-draft.0.0.jpg


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're gonna like coco. I've replaced peat with coco in my organic soil and I'm loving it.
> 
> What's the "Stinkbud system"??


What do you like about the coco stowandgrow? I've only tried it one time when I was a total noob. Stuck a plant in straight coco and fed botanicare nutes. I wasn't using a tds meter then and think my ph was really high. It still did well though. Plant seemed to love the coco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What do you like about the coco stowandgrow? I've only tried it one time when I was a total noob. Stuck a plant in straight coco and fed botanicare nutes. I wasn't using a tds meter then and think my ph was really high. It still did well though. Plant seemed to love the coco


For me it's the structure and more basic ph. I reuse my soil 3-4 times and the peat seems to really get compacted and hydrophobic over time, plus it's super acidic so if you don't lime it properly (which is guess work for me considering I don't get my soil tested) your ph can be out of whack. Coco coir tends to stay more "fluffy" IME and allows more oxygen to the root zone, plus I don't worry about the ph so much.

I'm liking leaf mold for the same reasons.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man! I swear the laziness and complacency were contagious! I won't lie. I was simply being lazy and untidy. First time I didn't clean out all tents like a madman. Just stuck the next crop in to gain a few days on the harvest.
> 
> And I payed for it. Nugs are still good enough most people would never know. But I know, and I can't be havin that!
> 
> ...


I am going through a divorce mate lazy and complacent came nowhere near it. Distracted and unmotivated for the last two years can't believe it took as long as it did to fall apart. I started on RIU as a way to deal with the three ringed shit show I was cast into. On the up swing now, that's why I am not around much. But straight up I never get complacent with weed. Ever. I get depressed when runs don't work but never complacent. More like I went STUPID for a bit there. Looking back many WTF moments. My poor girls went through.soooo many trims, bends, overboard lighting etc. been a downright violent way of growing and I am happy to say I am over that shit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We should have a "cleanest garden" contest with a cool prize. That'd keep us all on our toes.


Is go for 'most productive' garden comp any day over a 'clean' one. It's all about the dank.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Is go for 'most productive' garden comp any day over a 'clean' one. It's all about the dank.


 I'm in.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am going through a divorce mate


Sorry to hear that MH. Not much fun I can imagine


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sorry to hear that MH. Not much fun I can imagine


Thanks buddy. But most cats on this site have it a lot worse or work with people that do so I try to keep my chin up around these parts. I am healthy and strong. Better than 80 percent of my country tbh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah man good luck with that. Very sorry to hear mad hamish


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 16, 2015)

One love mad hamish keep your head up bro and take care of yourself


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am going through a divorce mate


On the chance that you initiated the split, congratulations - it could be one of the best things that ever happens to you. 

*Ween – Piss Up A Rope Lyrics*
My dinner's on fire while she watches TV 
And if you've ever wondered what it's like to be me 
She takes all my money and leaves me no smokes 
Yells at my buddies and insults my folks 
I'm breakin' my back doin' the best that I can 
She's got time for the dog and none for her man 
And I'm no dope, but I can't cope 
So hit the fuckin' road and piss up a rope 

You can piss up a rope 
And you can put on your shoes, hit the road get truckin' 
Pack your bag, I don't need the ag 
On your knees you big, booty bitch start suckin' 
You ride my ass like a horse in a saddle 
Now you're up shits creek with a turd for a paddle 
And I can't cope piss up a rope 

Uh, you can piss up a rope and feel the pissy dribble 
You can piss up a rope and watch me giggle 
For the last 6 months I been packin' your bag 
You can wash my balls with a warm, wet rag 
Till my balls feel smooth and soft like silk 
I'm sick of your mouth and your 2 percent milk 
And I'm no dope, but I've lost all hope 
So hit the fuckin' road and piss up a rope 

You can piss up a rope 
And you can put on your shoes, hit the road get truckin' 
Pack your bag, I don't need the ag
On your knees you big, booty bitch start suckin' 
You ride my ass like a horse in a saddle 
Now you're up shits creek with a turd for a paddle 
And I can't cope piss up a rope


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> On the chance that you initiated the split, congratulations - it could be one of the best things that ever happens to you.
> 
> *Ween – Piss Up A Rope Lyrics*
> My dinner's on fire while she watches TV
> ...


yes I did and yes it is already an improvement letting go of all the bullshit.

'Fuck You (an ode to no one'
I'm never coming back
I'm never giving in
I'll never be the shine in your spit
I disconnect the act
I disconnect the dots
I disconnect the me in me
And you're mistaken, It's you that's faking
Living and breathing and dying too
This message is for anyoine who dares to hear a fool
You can't bring me back, you can't bring me back
Cause I give it all back to you
Thru sacred alleys, the living wrecks
Wreak their havoc upon this world
The disenchanted, the romantics,
The body and face and soul of you is gone down that deep black hole
Destroy the mind-destroy the body-but you cannot destroy the heart
And you, you make me so I need to disconnect
And you make it so real
I don't need your love to disconnect
To runaround kids in get-go cars
With vaseline afterbirths and neon coughs
Galaxies full of nobodies
Giving us the farewell runarounds
I took a virgin mary axe to his sweet baby jane, 
lost my innocence to a no good girl, scratch my
face with anvil hands, and coil my tongue around a bumblebee mouth
And I give it all back to you
No way, I don't need it, I don't need your love to disconnect
And you make it, so real, I don't need your love to disconnect
No way to disconnect
And you make it so real
I don't need your love to disconnect
No way to disconnect

Words by Billy Corgan


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2015)

Flowering in full and spectacular health, my little jungle of dank lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2015)

Watch that cherry Ak x Jo over the next few weeks... She is the small one right in the middle. I am a little packed to flower her but veg cycles went super long I can't wait more... Love a challenging run as long as I am on top of it...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2015)

Aloha, I love you.


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok so in not going to read through this threadbut any of you great GGG pros can show me some "blast" updates I'd appreciate it . Excited to run some of these soon . And info on the strain would be awesome .


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> For me it's the structure and more basic ph. I reuse my soil 3-4 times and the peat seems to really get compacted and hydrophobic over time, plus it's super acidic so if you don't lime it properly (which is guess work for me considering I don't get my soil tested) your ph can be out of whack. Coco coir tends to stay more "fluffy" IME and allows more oxygen to the root zone, plus I don't worry about the ph so much.
> 
> I'm liking leaf mold for the same reasons.


How long do you let it break down??

6 months to a year

Or do you have a big bin outdoors.3yr old.

I got some bins started,but I'm going to but a few bags and do some test runs..

Looking great pie,no flowers for me....so I'm doing my terptastic shake
 
Aloha grape shake.....it's all grapes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> How long do you let it break down??
> 
> 6 months to a year
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you mulch it, add a source of N, and keep it moist 12 months is good. If you just rake leaves in to a pile and leave them it can take upwards of 3 years apparently. They're pretty much all carbon by the time we rake them up in the fall, so tossing some alfalfa pellets or something in there and running over them with a lawnmower really helps.

I'm using a couple bucket fulls from a neighbor right now, and I've got a big ass pile from last fall that is looking really close to done 9 months in. I really like it so far!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, if you mulch it, add a source of N, and keep it moist 12 months is good. If you just rake leaves in to a pile and leave them it can take upwards of 3 years apparently. They're pretty much all carbon by the time we rake them up in the fall, so tossing some alfalfa pellets or something in there and running over them with a lawnmower really helps.
> 
> I'm using a couple bucket fulls from a neighbor right now, and I've got a big ass pile from last fall that is looking really close to done 9 months in. I really like it so far!


I cant have piles of leaves. I'll get fined... So stupid.


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I cant have piles of leaves. I'll get fined... So stupid.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 16, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Ok so in not going to read through this threadbut any of you great GGG pros can show me some "blast" updates I'd appreciate it . Excited to run some of these soon . And info on the strain would be awesome .


Sorry I got nothing but I can't wait too see you grow them out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3480675


Could I just toss some leaves in my soil bin? Lol.

I'm going to look up the leaf mold.


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Could I just toss some leaves in my soil bin? Lol.
> 
> I'm going to look up the leaf mold.


You can stuff them in a big blue tote,with a few hole for air.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 17, 2015)

Starlet Kush, Sugartown Express, Giant Steps and AGS ordered and shipped along with a whole mess of SinCity gear and some RD... We are gonna run this thing into the red lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Starlet Kush, Sugartown Express, Giant Steps and AGS ordered and shipped along with a whole mess of SinCity gear and some RD... We are gonna run this thing into the red lol


What Rare Dankness and Sin city gear did you get? I've enjoyed my RD freebies. I still have yet to try sin city.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 17, 2015)

Healing Fields
couldnt ask for a better tropical smell. their description is spot on


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2015)

Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie 7.4weeks of 12/12

Still sick... but looks like we may only have 1-1.5 weeks left on two of the gals. Yay!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie 7.4weeks of 12/12
> 
> Still sick... but looks like we may only have 1-1.5 weeks left on two of the gals. Yay!!
> 
> ...


Lookin great Pie!

I see Uncle Buck is using your avatar. What did you do to earn that honor?? lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin great Pie!
> 
> I see Uncle Buck is using your avatar. What did you do to earn that honor?? lol


I gave him a couple walls of text over him disrespecting panhead's family. 

His extended family from lebanon that he just pulled out of harms way and brought to america. Uncle Buck thought that because he hates panhead, it would be cool to post that he (UB) supports ISIS and wishes them the best.

His excuse was America killed way more people than ISIS could ever kill. Which wasn't even under discussion. Panhead was talking about the fleeing masses and large refugee camps. 

Just a whole bunch of fucked up.

http://rollitup.org/t/gone-to-see-isis-shitheads-in-action.877396/page-4


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2015)

Some of these colas are as fat as a liter bottle.

When I harvest the first two I'm gonna spread the remaining two out to soak up the sunnnnnnn!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 17, 2015)

LOL that shits still going? fucking guy is out to lunch man.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

D Cure went beast mode on me


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3481289 View attachment 3481296
> D Cure went beast mode on me


Looks like the Grapestomper male used made a nice dom pheno. Looks like that male breeds well as that lady is super frosty and chunky too. How she Bob?

Hey @skunkwreck hows your D Cure doing? I hope you got a pheno like this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like the Grapestomper male used made a nice dom pheno. Looks like that male breeds well as that lady is super frosty and chunky too. How she Bob?
> 
> Hey @skunkwreck hows your D Cure doing? I hope you got a pheno like this


Has this great grape skittles with a sour twist thing going on. Def GS dom. Fantastic loooong lasting high.

It really chunked up too. Multiple totem pole gorilla arms. I was chopping under duress and don't know if I have a whole plant pic. :/

EDIT: Had 2 plants. Both the same exact pheno IMO.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2015)

just got back from a nfl football training camp/vacation. it gets very intense there. i wish i could stayed longer. def going back next yr.

my very good buddy from the bay area came in town today. the whole summer i've been hearin is how good the king louie is over there, top shelf, blah blah. and this is the BAY area.
so i finally take a peak/smell. i smiled/grinned. it smelled EXACTLY like my lemon/lime sprite aspi pheno, my keeper. so showed him aspi.
he said the exact thing. if we were blind folded you couldnt tell the difference. smelled exact same. king louie has a VERY DISTINCTIVE smell.
now i know how the real king louie smells.
my aspi/king louie pheno

my opinion on what size pots. general rule of thumb 1g=1month. depending on mix.
i like to run 3g on new beans. if they're keepers. 5g or bigger. no need to waste an extra 2g of your hard earned ss mix on unknown genes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

First 2 tents shots beginning flower last one goes into flower mañana.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3481404 View attachment 3481406 View attachment 3481407
> First 2 tents shots beginning flower last one goes into flower mañana.


What is in there bob?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> What is in there bob?


top is gorilla glue crosses, 2nd is exotic, greenbeanz and GGG

3rd pic is assorted clone onlys and some SSH hybrids. My eyes will barely stay open after 8+ hours of trimming. I'll give you strain details tomorrow bud!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> just got back from a nfl football training camp/vacation. it gets very intense there. i wish i could stayed longer. def going back next yr.
> 
> my very good buddy from the bay area came in town today. the whole summer i've been hearin is how good the king louie is over there, top shelf, blah blah. and this is the BAY area.
> so i finally take a peak/smell. i smiled/grinned. it smelled EXACTLY like my lemon/lime sprite aspi pheno, my keeper. so showed him aspi.
> ...


if you found the lou
King Louie won the cup in Denver this year so that's no surprise. If I'm not mistaken you got ad hoc in the vault also? That would be nice to have a ghost and Louie leaner. My daybreaker mother is. Straight Chem dog so that tells me Joe let's the mothers traits pass threw.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Straight Chem dog so that tells me Joe let's the mothers traits pass threw.


i agree. im hoping it will do the same with my other joe dads. grateful breath, fortune teller, apogee, etc. 
JO is a PIMP/GIGOLO

got a confirm on my order from highlife. talisman on the way. 
so far, good customer service from highlife. they made sure i put in discount code and free shipping.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i agree. im hoping it will do the same with my other joe dads. grateful breath, fortune teller, apogee, etc.
> JO is a PIMP/GIGOLO
> 
> got a confirm on my order from highlife. talisman on the way.
> so far, good customer service from highlife. they made sure i put in discount code and free shipping.


If you ever wanted to see joe in female format,then talisman it is...

And I can only pray that you went to see....X..number 9 & the crew.
It can only be one team....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2015)

rootin crazy from the top. its EVERYWHERE


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i agree. im hoping it will do the same with my other joe dads. grateful breath, fortune teller, apogee, etc.
> JO is a PIMP/GIGOLO
> 
> got a confirm on my order from highlife. talisman on the way.
> so far, good customer service from highlife. they made sure i put in discount code and free shipping.


 Good that's good to hear about high life seeds. I got the last pack of animism from the tude/ choice . Animal cookies with Joes sugar should be a good one.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Good that's good to hear about high life seeds. I got the last pack of animism from the tude/ choice . Animal cookies with Joes sugar should be a good one.


that might have been the last pack period. those were limited release. congratulations. i know you feel relieved now  

my thoughts on your avi.... what an escape. stuff from the movies. bet chapo wont go down without a fight next time.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> that might have been the last pack period. those were limited release. congratulations. i know you feel relieved now
> 
> my thoughts on your avi.... what an escape. stuff from the movies. bet chapo wont go down without a fight next time.


When I Heard he got caught the first time I heard there was no gunfight i thought they had someone who looked like him who did plastic surgery or an actor. Hell yeah I was relived I wanted them three weeks ago I'm surprised they still were there for the price I would have threw another 60 in to get two packs adhoc or crimson crush but they kept calling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2015)

I will be harvesting this Saturday most likely.

Two of them look done to me.

I think #2 nutted a bit on her lowers tho...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

I know this isn't necessarily GGG related (kind of) but I trust the opinions of most in here. It's now my favorite time of everything MJ related (except actually getting high): Popping new beans!   

It's also my most frustrating as I have more beans than I know what to do with. I guess my question is what style should I rock this time, i.e. all one breeder various strains (GGG, bodhi, cannaventure etc) 3 seeds each of various breeders/strains, all one strains variants (kush battle, cookies battle, OG battle) see what I'm saying? It makes it easier if I have a "theme". Aside from some weirdo freebies I would like to pop everything I have. So that's not an issue either 

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Good that's good to hear about high life seeds. I got the last pack of animism from the tude/ choice . Animal cookies with Joes sugar should be a good one.


Highlife scares me in the fact that they have stock of things that have been long gone for years. They have 303 seeds for example. Either stock is old or somethings a bit fishy. Or I'm wrong as hell which has happened many many times!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

I would like to see a cookie battle to see who has the closest to the real deal.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I would like to see a cookie battle to see who has the closest to the real deal.


I've done a ton of cookie crosses individually. I'd be down to do one all together though. So far Cannaventure has had by far the best representation I've done. Oh and Jaws also. I've gotten phenos from both breeders that were absolutely spot on.

EDIT: and I've gotten hybrids from both that IMVHO were better than cookies. Sweet Collision from jaws gave me a trainwreck/cookie combo that was giving close to a half unit on each plant. The only thing I hated about it was you had to tie up everything. Like everything or flowers were touching the ground everywhere (if you've ever grown trainwreck you know what I'm sayin!)


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I know this isn't necessarily GGG related (kind of) but I trust the opinions of most in here. It's now my favorite time of everything MJ related (except actually getting high): Popping new beans!
> 
> It's also my most frustrating as I have more beans than I know what to do with. I guess my question is what style should I rock this time, i.e. all one breeder various strains (GGG, bodhi, cannaventure etc) 3 seeds each of various breeders/strains, all one strains variants (kush battle, cookies battle, OG battle) see what I'm saying? It makes it easier if I have a "theme". Aside from some weirdo freebies I would like to pop everything I have. So that's not an issue either
> 
> Thanks Y'all!


A seed battle sound good.
Although 3 seeds of various breeders/strains would definitely keep you occupied..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> A seed battle sound good.
> Although 3 seeds of various breeders/strains would definitely keep you occupied..


That's what I usually do. Definitely keeps me busy!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2015)

i would not have gone thru highlife without the recommendation from ggg period end of story
talisman is not hard to find.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've done a ton of cookie crosses individually. I'd be down to do one all together though. So far Cannaventure has had by far the best representation I've done. Oh and Jaws also. I've gotten phenos from both breeders that were absolutely spot on.
> 
> EDIT: and I've gotten hybrids from both that IMVHO were better than cookies. Sweet Collision from jaws gave me a trainwreck/cookie combo that was giving close to a half unit on each plant. The only thing I hated about it was you had to tie up everything. Like everything or flowers were touching the ground everywhere (if you've ever grown trainwreck you know what I'm sayin!)


man the cookie mixed pack kept calling me from canna v and it was cheap but I never pulled the trigger because I wanted their L. A Affie crosses. What do you do with your males?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> man the cookie mixed pack kept calling me from canna v and it was cheap but I never pulled the trigger because I wanted their L. A Affie crosses. What do you do with your males?


Collect pollen from the buff studly bros. (totally homo)


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i would not have gone thru highlife without the recommendation from ggg period end of story
> talisman is not hard to find.





Bob Zmuda said:


> Collect pollen from the buff studly bros. (totally homo)


huh same here.lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 19, 2015)

I have too many mums I can't pop a single bean... Aaaaand I have an order coming lmfao... Did I hear you say 'get a new house'?... Well yea you are right indeed yes lol...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I guess my question is what style should I rock this time, i.e. all one breeder various strains (GGG, bodhi, cannaventure etc) 3 seeds each of various breeders/strains, all one strains variants (kush battle, cookies battle, OG battle) see what I'm saying? It makes it easier if I have a "theme".


Why not all fruit?

Grape something, lemon something, orange something, cherry something, lime something, cherry......you get the idea. 

My restocked flower tent has 1 fem clone ea of chernobyl [lime], white cherry, and 2 different grape smugglers. The 'theme' is


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not all fruit?
> 
> Grape something, lemon something, orange something, cherry something, lime something, cherry......you get the idea.
> 
> My restocked flower tent has 1 fem clone ea of chernobyl [lime], white cherry, and 2 different grape smugglers. The 'theme' is


Was honestly thinking that theme as well. It might be cool because many I have are fruit plus something else (cookies, Chems etc) could be a fun on for sure


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2015)

And it would give me a chance to pop the strawberry diesel from holy smokes. Larrys lemon cookies, grape ape x blueberry, raspberry kush, grapefruit d-lite etc. 

I'm liking it!


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

have a clone only east coast lemon diesel..mmm like lemon drops..but rox ya..


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And it would give me a chance to pop the strawberry diesel from holy smokes. Larrys lemon cookies, grape ape x blueberry, raspberry kush, grapefruit d-lite etc.
> 
> I'm liking it!


My money's on grape ape x blueberry.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> My money's on grape ape x blueberry.


I actually made those myself. Probably the biggest beans i've seen. I tried to crack a couple but they didn't germ. This time I'm gonna scuff them first. The Mom was a Grape Ape clone someone brought me when I sold them a ballast off craigslist. Some guy that came up from Tijuana LOL. Biggest fans I think I've ever seen. Small yields of deep purple shimmering buds. Kinda a peyote purple look but it got you stoooooned. The Dad was a DJ short blueberry from a pack bought in 2008 and gifted to me. I'm thinking they could have something nice and colorful in them.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I actually made those myself. Probably the biggest beans i've seen. I tried to crack a couple but they didn't germ. This time I'm gonna scuff them first. The Mom was a Grape Ape clone someone brought me when I sold them a ballast off craigslist. Some guy that came up from Tijuana LOL. Biggest fans I think I've ever seen. Small yields of deep purple shimmering buds. Kinda a peyote purple look but it got you stoooooned. The Dad was a DJ short blueberry from a pack bought in 2008 and gifted to me. I'm thinking they could have something nice and colorful in them.


blue and purple =black + floor.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I know this isn't necessarily GGG related (kind of) but I trust the opinions of most in here. It's now my favorite time of everything MJ related (except actually getting high): Popping new beans!
> 
> It's also my most frustrating as I have more beans than I know what to do with. I guess my question is what style should I rock this time, i.e. all one breeder various strains (GGG, bodhi, cannaventure etc) 3 seeds each of various breeders/strains, all one strains variants (kush battle, cookies battle, OG battle) see what I'm saying? It makes it easier if I have a "theme". Aside from some weirdo freebies I would like to pop everything I have. So that's not an issue either
> 
> Thanks Y'all!


Sounds like I already beat you to the battle lol I got GGG, Bodhi, SinCity, Greenpoint and Motarebel going. Def keeping me busy but not super bad as I didn't pop whole packs of everything. Testers popped 5 and got 2-3 of seeds I bought. My tribute to Gen is coming up this weekend popping Cherry Puff, Banana Puff and Mountain Gorillas. gonna throw a couple more GGG strains in there with those he blessed me with either Grapestomper OG, Headway or some of the other from Gen either Sugartown Express or Honeybee. Hell I just may pop a couple of them all so I can have them all going but the Puffs and Mountain Gorillas are what's next for sure.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like I already beat you to the battle lol I got GGG, Bodhi, SinCity, Greenpoint and Motarebel going. Def keeping me busy but not super bad as I didn't pop whole packs of everything. Testers popped 5 and got 2-3 of seeds I bought. My tribute to Gen is coming up this weekend popping Cherry Puff, Banana Puff and Mountain Gorillas. gonna throw a couple more GGG strains in there with those he blessed me with either Grapestomper OG, Headway or some of the other from Gen either Sugartown Express or Honeybee. Hell I just may pop a couple of them all so I can have them all going but the Puffs and Mountain Gorillas are what's next for sure.


Check my grape stomper OG thread. Nice plants in there  Those puffs, I wish I had have grabbed a pack of each. 

What's the genetics on Mountain Gorilla?


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2015)

@ Yoda weed I still see purple. What should I do? Oh I know going to Veg for another month. Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like I already beat you to the battle lol I got GGG, Bodhi, SinCity, Greenpoint and Motarebel going. Def keeping me busy but not super bad as I didn't pop whole packs of everything. Testers popped 5 and got 2-3 of seeds I bought. My tribute to Gen is coming up this weekend popping Cherry Puff, Banana Puff and Mountain Gorillas. gonna throw a couple more GGG strains in there with those he blessed me with either Grapestomper OG, Headway or some of the other from Gen either Sugartown Express or Honeybee. Hell I just may pop a couple of them all so I can have them all going but the Puffs and Mountain Gorillas are what's next for sure.


Nice breeder battle you got going! Should be some straight fire in there bro!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Check my grape stomper OG thread. Nice plants in there  Those puffs, I wish I had have grabbed a pack of each.
> 
> What's the genetics on Mountain Gorilla?


Platinum Bubba x Jo. Yea I missed out on the Puffs too but when you have good bros who look out for you then it really isn't a miss at all. I remember your GSOG thread too loved it. I also have some f2 of it I was gifted so I could make some nice beans to make and pass out to my buddies here. Beans going down this weekend



Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice breeder battle you got going! Should be some straight fire in there bro!


Yea everything from each breeder looks great too. I gotta get some pics up for you guys the Grateful Breaths look great very uniform and OGKB looking but not dom but you can see it more than Jo I think. not slow like mom so its a plus; love how they look right now


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Bubba x Jo. Yea I missed out on the Puffs too but when you have good bros who look out for you then it really isn't a miss at all. I remember your GSOG thread too loved it. I also have some f2 of it I was gifted so I could make some nice beans to make and pass out to my buddies here. Beans going down this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Yea everything from each breeder looks great too. I gotta get some pics up for you guys the Grateful Breaths look great very uniform and OGKB looking but not dom but you can see it more than Jo I think. not slow like mom so its a plus; love how they look right now


ooh right on, I got some Yoga flame I am going to pop really soon with the Platinum bubba x jo in it. Can't wait to get those started, I got some honeybee's to start soon as well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 19, 2015)

I dunno if I mentioned this..

I will be harvesting this weekend.

No more white pistil on the two gals.

I see a couple beans to be honest. I must of pushed em too hard. I will be able to update on the nut and bean issue when they dry and get jarred. It's easier to see it when trimming and after the dry the beans will be obvious.

I'll take some pics tonight if I remember after puffing aloha.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dunno if I mentioned this..
> 
> I will be harvesting this weekend.
> 
> ...


I think you did great. A couple busted ovaries happens.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree with v.s they look good to me and yea it happens but you know how you ran them so you will be able to figure out what it was. A better dialed in run and may not even happen but still a great run tho. Cant wait to see ending pics


----------



## Beemo (Aug 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> @ Yoda weed I still see purple. What should I do? Oh I know going to Veg for another month. Lol


when i was bean shopping. i saw a description that said purple stem during veg. damm, now i cant remember what it was...

@v.s one keep giving it food. thats what the guy at the hydro store would say. 

i was talking to my buddys 14yr apparently LOL is for old people now. kids dont use LOL. 
damm im old.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 19, 2015)

highlife is legit.
SEALED and freebies
cant tell if the kc brains is fem or regs.

EDIT: it took 6 daez


----------



## Beemo (Aug 19, 2015)

pop that headway @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> pop that headway @akhiymjames


Will do bro for sure those will get throw in. Gonna be a GGG festival lol


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2015)

Beemo said:


> when i was bean shopping. i saw a description that said purple stem during veg. damm, now i cant remember what it was...
> 
> @v.s one keep giving it food. thats what the guy at the hydro store would say.
> 
> ...


I was talking to my son and his friends and they said girls still say OMG lol sorry


----------



## v.s one (Aug 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/2jE2rVIbb_s.  the year of the wolf or nah


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> https://youtu.be/2jE2rVIbb_s.  the year of the wolf or nah


youtube link doesnt work.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

cbd is the real deal. 
got a couple of customers that were HEAVY prescriptions users. they switched to cbd oil. they dont even need the meds anymore. 
saved them $$$. and who knows what they put in the meds. i mean they put stuff like speed/opium, heroine? leading to harder drugs/needles...
nobody has ever overdosed from weed. you cant. 
only downside is. they got to keep smoking it.
maybe in the future, when these companies finally figure out there opium based drugs arent working, and switch to cbd. they might have something were you dont have to smoke it as often. 

also,,, me and my buddy went to a convention. this guy was passing out cbd oil drops. so me and my buddy took some. literally a couple mins later. it hit us. it intensified everything! colors were brighter, senses were more alert. just a good feeling instead of couch lock................... i hate couch lock when im trying to work...
thats why im hoping this healing fields has good qualitys of cbd.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2015)

Love how them nugs stack...


----------



## v.s one (Aug 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't know if anybody else has compared, but I had some Dirty Sanchez clones, one got a few seeds from a banana on a plant next to it, just one small nanner made about 50 beans out of a 2.5 zip plant. Well kid you not the SEEDED clone was the stankiest, stickiest and also most potent. There was a difference and it was a good one. Few beans sure but really no BS the bud was BETTER.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love how them nugs stack...


Those aren't the biggest nugs either. I cant get good pictures of the large ones because they are in the center of the tent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)

My aloha clone makes colors more vivid for sure.

It is definitely alot more labor to keep two moms and vegging plants happy.

I have two notebooks now. One for veg and one for flower. Definitely helps me keep better track of feed and trim and foliars.

Way better than just using my phone and online journal.

Labor of love.

My new veg exhaust fan arrived today and I can now get rid of that noisy nuisance four inch fan. Will be 300cfm vs 190cfm. Will help with day temps.


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2015)

What's this look like?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's this look like?
> View attachment 3483053


Looks like heat stress to me.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's this look like?
> View attachment 3483053


Magnesium defiency


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2015)

Both of what they said


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)

III


akhiymjames said:


> Both of what they said


I was about to edit to say that.

High heat made it burn through it's mag super fast and the plant couldn't keep up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)

I installed the new fan, can fan max proseries. It is super quiet upstairs now.

It is super gentle on the ears up close too.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3482961
> View attachment 3482962
> View attachment 3482965


that is some good looking ganja girl ! 
bummed to see a seed sticking out the top


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's this look like?
> View attachment 3483053


Have you sprayed? I get this from Pyrethrum and Spinosad in warmer times but mostly only big fans that also get fair amount of wind. I expect to see this two days after a strong spray if I needed one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

A few drops of aloe in my follow up spray helps


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that is some good looking ganja girl !
> bummed to see a seed sticking out the top


Yeah I had a stray pollen sac I didn't notice.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah I had a stray pollen sac I didn't notice.


effin shemales ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

Euphoric and some kalbi beef short ribs the wife did up. 

The euphoric is exactly as it sounds. Such a deep euphoric high. Long periods go by and I'm not even really sure what happened. But I was sure feelin good. Definite rainbow happy time (on the couch) weed.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 21, 2015)

i can almost taste them here in Michigan, they are a fine example of quality and hard work, your buds look great as well. LOL


----------



## Beemo (Aug 21, 2015)

dammm.
its been really peaceful around here... its been months since the last price argument.... i'll take credit for that... i might of been an ASS, cuz some peeps are just hard headed... but it was worth it...
it use to be EVERY effin week about price. now gage prices arent so bad compared to others.

got west coast willie on the way with others.


----------



## fieldhand (Aug 21, 2015)

Way to mix it up beemo. I kept my mouth shut when you werr spouting off before backing your ngr crew and talking crap about people knowibg nothing about business. I am still not gonna compromise my privacy by posting my details but lets just say i run several successful businesses and leave it at that. What exactly did you do to shut us all up that had a legit issue with ngr? How about the fact that the gage guys themselves were not pleased and got involved? Hum interesting. Ngr money grabbed and that's that. Deal with the fact that not everyone has to post here and spout crap to act tough and we also dont have to be cool with poor business practices. And only you seem to be hung up on it since its still on your mind. Move on bro. So go back to acting like big man on this thread but dont try to speak for me or others.

Oh and one last thing. There have been no more price issues because no one else tried to steal money with the ggg drops since the ngr bs. In fact ngr dropped again and didnt price gouge. Hum, another interesting fact since if it was such good business practice they should be doing it again, no?

See ya, let ur bs ensue......


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol!

Not sure if any of you are in the market for a combo meter but: if you're wondering go bluelab. I had one for 4 years now and today it finally took a shit on me. There's a date stamp when it was made on the back. It was made in '12 and has a 5 year warranty. I took it to my shop (nowhere near the shop I bought it), dude hands me a brand new one and takes the broken one no questions asked. Lifetime bluelab customer for that alone. Oh and it works amazingly well.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol!
> 
> Not sure if any of you are in the market for a combo meter but: if you're wondering go bluelab. I had one for 4 years now and today it finally took a shit on me. There's a date stamp when it was made on the back. It was made in '12 and has a 5 year warranty. I took it to my shop (nowhere near the shop I bought it), dude hands me a brand new one and takes the broken one no questions asked. Lifetime bluelab customer for that alone. Oh and it works amazingly well. View attachment 3483682


That's how you do it. Treat people right and they will spread the word. Good customer service goes a long way. People have to deal with the hassle of a broken product in the first place, they don't want to deal with broken customer service.

Good on Bluelab.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 21, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Way to mix it up beemo. I kept my mouth shut when you werr spouting off before backing your ngr crew and talking crap about people knowibg nothing about business. I am still not gonna compromise my privacy by posting my details but lets just say i run several successful businesses and leave it at that. What exactly did you do to shut us all up that had a legit issue with ngr? How about the fact that the gage guys themselves were not pleased and got involved? Hum interesting. Ngr money grabbed and that's that. Deal with the fact that not everyone has to post here and spout crap to act tough and we also dont have to be cool with poor business practices. And only you seem to be hung up on it since its still on your mind. Move on bro. So go back to acting like big man on this thread but dont try to speak for me or others.
> 
> Oh and one last thing. There have been no more price issues because no one else tried to steal money with the ggg drops since the ngr bs. In fact ngr dropped again and didnt price gouge. Hum, another interesting fact since if it was such good business practice they should be doing it again, no?
> 
> See ya, let ur bs ensue......







im in NO crew... thats means ngr.... i just do BUSINESS...
is that why gage still works with ngr? still getting new drops, going to be with N during the cup? i thought they werent pleased with N
i would tell you guys what they said about pricing, but it might hurt your feelings.
just be happy there not more than $200

so now were on about ngr. so now we tell him how to run his business?
nobody complains about n's other gear that are cheaper than ANY other place PERIOD....
N has a family to feed too.

thankyou for coming out @fieldhand now your on my ignore list

EDIT: you can get baby breath at N for $79.50 rather than $180 at the tude
damm... @fieldhand better email gage... tude is price gouging....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

Here's how the "fruit" strain seed run would look. Tell me what yall think:

Raspberry kush: cannaventure 
Grapefruit D-lite: cannaventure 
Blackberry lotus: Bodhi
Sour grapes: BOG
White cranberries: sin city
Tangie: Crockett 
Mango: 710
Lemon garlic og: humboldt
Grape ape x blueberry: self chucked
Black cherry Chem: irie
Platinum huckleberry cookies: dynasty
Strawberry diesel: holy smoke

No disrespect at all to ggg I just respect most people in this thread and their opinions. Annnnnnnnnd I'm running like 5 ggg fruit strains now including orange juice which I'm stoked on! So pics of all that coming soon.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 21, 2015)

ohh that crockett farms tangie deserves a thread all its own  at least the way you do it it will...
grapefruit d-lite 
i want some grapefuit nowish!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2015)

cant help but to be drawn to white cranberries and rasberry kush. good luck with the hunt...


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Here's how the "fruit" strain seed run would look. Tell me what yall think:
> 
> Raspberry kush: cannaventure
> Grapefruit D-lite: cannaventure
> ...


Black cherry chem....yes sir

They all sound very good.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2015)

whats the other 4 ggg fruit joints your running?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2015)

These plants are screaming "I am DONE!"

lol. They have to wait till tomorrow tho.

Soooo tired.

Going to be setting up for harvest tonight.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> These plants are screaming "I am DONE!"
> 
> lol. They have to wait till tomorrow tho.
> 
> ...


Sounding right on time..get some rest.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sounding right on time..get some rest.


After I put away groceries, cook dinner, water plants, clean trim area.

I was moving a bunch of boxes and bins downstairs so I have to put it all back...

Oh and laundry...


----------



## v.s one (Aug 21, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im in NO crew... thats means ngr.... i just do BUSINESS...
> is that why gage still works with ngr? still getting new drops, going to be with N during the cup? i thought they werent pleased with N
> i would tell you guys what they said about pricing, but it might hurt your feelings.
> just be happy there not more than $200
> ...


Dream catcher as well but that was a couple weeks ago


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Here's how the "fruit" strain seed run would look. Tell me what yall think:
> 
> Raspberry kush: cannaventure
> Grapefruit D-lite: cannaventure
> ...


Man....that's a great idea...an 'all fruit' run. 

If they turn out as named, that would be sweet - [ except the lemon garlic, which sounds .]


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Man....that's a great idea...an 'all fruit' run.
> 
> If they turn out as named, that would be sweet - [ except the lemon garlic, which sounds .]


Sounds fishy.....mmmmmm


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ascension#5...1st to trich up, only girl showing early color--all these girls are definitely beasts, huge & vigorous... growing hella strong-- hope they be potent/flavorful... they sure look it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2015)

Fruit run may be put on hold. Heading out to grab a ton of clone onlys now. Might have a big clone only run instead


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Man....that's a great idea...an 'all fruit' run.
> 
> If they turn out as named, that would be sweet - [ except the lemon garlic, which sounds .]


Yeah it was a freebie. Sounds a bit strange but I guess we'll see!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fruit run may be put on hold. Heading out to grab a ton of clone onlys now. Might have a big clone only run instead


Man I'm ready to roll. 2 hour drive to the dispensary so I'm calling ahead to check availability/be sure there are no registration issues (we're not accepting new members bro) but they didn't answer yesterday or today. Damn stoners! Haha. 
I have way too much shit to do to drive there blindly.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man I'm ready to roll. 2 hour drive to the dispensary so I'm calling ahead to check availability/be sure there are no registration issues (we're not accepting new members bro) but they didn't answer yesterday or today. Damn stoners! Haha.
> I have way too much shit to do to drive there blindly.


These stoners need to get it together...how hard can it be to pick up the phone.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> These stoners need to get it together...how hard can it be to pick up the phone.


Ok second try a very friendly and personable guy answered. He told me the clones they had. About 1/3 of what I wanted. He told me every Thursday at 9 they get a clone drop from DHN. So this coming Thursday I'm leaving the house at 7am. Pick of the litter.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> These stoners need to get it together...how hard can it be to pick up the phone.


real hard...  
i check my phone every 2-3 hrs, sometimes even longer.. i rarely have it on me..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Man....that's a great idea...an 'all fruit' run.
> 
> If they turn out as named, that would be sweet - [ except the lemon garlic, which sounds .]


Ok, so I found a guy on the farm who ran the lemon garlic og. He said they could have left the garlic part out and his was pure Lemony OGness. So I'm hoping for the same luck. As Genuity said, it sounds like a fish marinade.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> "It doesn't mean that much to me to mean that much to you."


Clifton covered Neil ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 22, 2015)

Just went through the last 70 pages page by page but didn't see any description of the dried buds smell for the aloha grape. How did they turn out after cure? Did the one keep its banana smell?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 23, 2015)

my personal highlight of the Cup!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> my personal highlight of the Cup!!


Nice pic...m4k is good people.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just went through the last 70 pages page by page but didn't see any description of the dried buds smell for the aloha grape. How did they turn out after cure? Did the one keep its banana smell?


I have been sick for two weeks so my sense of smell is kinda gone right now. I broke into that jar while I was sick. As soon as I'm not sick I will give it a sniff.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 23, 2015)

Little uodate in my d&d ive cut number #3 aka purple (all the stem was purple) no smell no trich on it wasn't worth keeping 

#5 is a male too but the leaf have a little trich and he have the best smell of the lot so for now im keeping him he seem promising will post pics later after transplanting everyone before make them flower manually and propably finish them in greenhouse since ive just saw i got light leak issue


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 23, 2015)

#5


----------



## Beemo (Aug 23, 2015)

highlife is LEGIT... 
i've chatted with him on his site. the chat box on the bottom right. 
i've talked to him about 303. he hasnt had them for along time. he apoligize for not taking stock down. which he took them down right away..
everything seems legit from them... all the hard to get are gone. like bodhi lucky charms, og raskals wifi
he has ggg on sale..
just orderd 3 more ggg for the price of 1


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2015)

Beemo said:


> highlife is LEGIT...
> i've chatted with him on his site. the chat box on the bottom right.
> i've talked to him about 303. he hasnt had them for along time. he apoligize for not taking stock down. which he took them down right away..
> everything seems legit from them... all the hard to get are gone. like bodhi lucky charms, og raskals wifi
> ...


they got a bunch of stuff I've never heard of, that flight 813 caught my eye.

Also the Mendo Supremo which I think hamish has grown if I am not mistaken.


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> they got a bunch of stuff I've never heard of, that flight 813 caught my eye.
> 
> Also the Mendo Supremo which I think hamish has grown if I am not mistaken.


Mendo supremo put out lots of fruity plants..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> whats the other 4 ggg fruit joints your running?


Sorry I just saw this for some reason. grape stomper, GSOG, blanco berry kush, all blues


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice pic...m4k is good people.


You guys look well medicated!!! Having fun!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just went through the last 70 pages page by page but didn't see any description of the dried buds smell for the aloha grape. How did they turn out after cure? Did the one keep its banana smell?


I thought by the name grape but banana . Hum . I guesse when you grow buds like pie you might lose some smell .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> my personal highlight of the Cup!!


He may be able to grow a better plant than you, but you've got him beat on the goatee!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> #5View attachment 3484892View attachment 3484892 View attachment 3484894


Looks good. No bugs nice and clean . Except them weeds growing throw that trash can on them fuckers.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> He may be able to grow a better plant than you, but you've got him beat on the goatee!


Mr. Miyagi!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2015)

Gets no better...love that flower formation...


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ggg 25% off at ngr right now


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Ggg 25% off at ngr right now


It a dicount code "recovering the cup" 24 and 25 only. This was on ggg instagram but i can't seem to get on ngr what's up with that


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> It a dicount code "recovering the cup" 24 and 25 only. This was on ggg instagram but i can't seem to get on ngr what's up with that


Nevermind its at the dank team. Com anyone used that site.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Nevermind its at the dank team. Com anyone used that site.


Several times, most recently received a package Friday past. Reliable.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

asians are the coolest peeps around...

@jesus of Cannabis what did you get from them?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 24, 2015)

I got the feeling that, as small as a grower that i am, to them I am just as important as the big guys.

that was more important to me than the seeds and shirts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I got the feeling that, as small as a grower that i am, to them I am just as important as the big guys.
> 
> that was more important to me than the seeds and shirts.


You can make money and care about the customers enjoyment of your product. I love it too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

Im gonna take some more pictures today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

Here was the tent on Saturday before the chop.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here was the tent on Saturday before the chop.
> 
> View attachment 3485634 View attachment 3485633 View attachment 3485632 View attachment 3485630 View attachment 3485629View attachment 3485628
> View attachment 3485627 View attachment 3485626 View attachment 3485624


Yum. Come to uncle bob!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

Tent today. Gave them some nutes and a green cure mist. Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie 8.5 weeks.

      
These two are going to yield big I think.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

looking killer pie! Got some spears!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

I learned that anything deeper than 18 inches into the canopy should be trimmed.

Next grow I will be trimming all secondary branches below that point.

I marked it on a yardstick so I wouldn't forget.

I think I forgot this time lol.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking super pie..

Afghan kush x Jo
 
1 of 2


----------



## v.s one (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking super pie..
> 
> Afghan kush x Jo
> View attachment 3485705
> 1 of 2


That's a ggg strain or your makings?


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> That's a ggg strain or your makings?


GGG..


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

Smoking on this aloha nugs/aloha dry ice hash/aloha rosin worm...filled joint


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking super pie..
> 
> Afghan kush x Jo
> View attachment 3485705
> 1 of 2


That's gonna be hot fiyah like Di-lon. Di-lon, Di-lon DI-LON!

(hope someone catches that reference lol)

That joint!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3485728
> Smoking on this aloha nugs/aloha dry ice hash/aloha rosin worm...filled joint


damn can I come over?  Might take a while to get there


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

is tupac reincarnated??? marcc rose has the looks...

one of my fav tupac jams....


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

photoshop out the ass or that's the weirdest looking dude on the planet


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

no photo shop
check him out...
https://instagram.com/marccrose/?hl=en
there's some, that are really close...

better than the last person that played tupac in a movie

Anthony Mackie???


----------



## Joedank (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3485728
> Smoking on this aloha nugs/aloha dry ice hash/aloha rosin worm...filled joint


bout to do one of those my own self in the ghouse . just with a worm of sour d trimbin hash


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

Girl with tubes in her skull liked my buds.

Too bad she's a trashy tramp. I might actually have been her friend if she hadn't sat in my husbands lap.

Nice to know it stopped her pain tho.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2015)

Beemo said:


>


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Girl with tubes in her skull liked my buds.
> 
> Too bad she's a trashy tramp. I might actually have been her friend if she hadn't sat in my husbands lap.
> 
> Nice to know it stopped her pain tho.


Hahahaha...trashy tramp

Maybe the nugs made her do it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha...trashy tramp
> 
> Maybe the nugs made her do it?


No. She is just trashy. Doesn't give a fuck and flirts with everyone's man. In your face. Next time I will have to slap a bitch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No. She is just trashy. Doesn't give a fuck and flirts with everyone's man. In your face. Next time I will have to slap a bitch.


It doesn't happen if the man doesn't let it happen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It doesn't happen if the man doesn't let it happen.


He told her to get off literally a second or two after she sat.

I looked at my friend and said, bitch about to get slapped.

Then the slutty bitch was like... Oh you have to understand, he's like my cousin.

I was like, well you shouldn't be sitting in your cousins lap either.

Someone else said, you don't sit in other peoples husbands lap.

She was like whose husband?

It was a birthday party and I didn't make a scene. Next time.....

If I see her again I will pull her aside and let her know, next time I will lay her out.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> GGG..


 bout dam time they added some indica. these are testers?


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3485728
> Smoking on this aloha nugs/aloha dry ice hash/aloha rosin worm...filled joint


Pass that shit, what she take 25 minutes to smoke


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> bout dam time they added some indica. these are testers?


They was testers like 3 yrs ago,just never got to them..


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3485728
> Smoking on this aloha nugs/aloha dry ice hash/aloha rosin worm...filled joint


I call mines Beef and Broccoli


----------



## v.s one (Aug 24, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


 I only made it three hours of the video. Did watch it all?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I only made it three hours of the video. Did watch it all?


Hahaha. Yes. My favorite part was 7h23m36s, LMAO!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2015)

Gsog and me when I was snorkeling!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

snipers..
be ready for the breeders stash at the N

EDIT: they will be pricey.... 200-250






3-4 might be my limit


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

anybody heard of Le Montage?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3486040 View attachment 3486036
> View attachment 3486041
> Gsog and me when I was snorkeling!


Beautiful buds as always Bob. As for the snorkeling...hell no! I'll swim in a lake, or a pool, but you won't catch my ass the ocean!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful buds as always Bob. As for the snorkeling...hell no! I'll swim in a lake, or a pool, but you won't catch my ass the ocean!


I was in the bathtub.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful buds as always Bob. As for the snorkeling...hell no! I'll swim in a lake, or a pool, but you won't catch my ass the ocean!


lol I have the same mindset. The ocean is where Sharks and jellyfish live I respect that  I wouldn't walk into a cage with a lion I won't go into the ocean with a shark 

Maybe it's just me being a pussy  I only have fresh water around me for hundreds of miles I'll stick to my fresh water beasties that only get as long as my arm  Pike aren't scary


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol I have the same mindset. The ocean is where Sharks and jellyfish live I respect that  I wouldn't walk into a cage with a lion I won't go into the ocean with a shark
> 
> Maybe it's just me being a pussy  I only have fresh water around me for hundreds of miles I'll stick to my fresh water beasties that only get as long as my arm  Pike aren't scary


Amen! My thoughts exactly. I've had a few opportunities to go snorkeling and I didn't even consider it for a second. Like you said, sharks and jellyfish.... the only incentive I need to keep my feet on the ground.

If that makes me a pussy then I embrace the title!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Amen! My thoughts exactly. I've had a few opportunities to go snorkeling and I didn't even consider it for a second. Like you said, sharks and jellyfish.... the only incentive I need to keep my feet on the ground.
> 
> If that makes me a pussy then I embrace the title!







shit those fuckers are scary enough and they don't got the shark teeth


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol I have the same mindset. The ocean is where Sharks and jellyfish live I respect that  I wouldn't walk into a cage with a lion I won't go into the ocean with a shark
> 
> Maybe it's just me being a pussy  I only have fresh water around me for hundreds of miles I'll stick to my fresh water beasties that only get as long as my arm  Pike aren't scary


You do have to watch out for the bluegill though. You could get a savage toe nibbling! 

Someone in here was saying they didn't a scrog because they like to hang plants whole (can't remember who) but I simply cut each plant outta the net. Takes 5 seconds.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here was the tent on Saturday before the chop.
> 
> View attachment 3485634 View attachment 3485633 View attachment 3485632 View attachment 3485630 View attachment 3485629View attachment 3485628
> View attachment 3485627 View attachment 3485626 View attachment 3485624


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> shit those fuckers are scary enough and they don't got the shark teeth


That was an awesome video! I'd love to have a few brews with those guys! They seem cool. Respect for the giant fish too which is great.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

hloshit...sry bubblin away and for got to even leave a missive. mmmm well done sir some look alil unflushed but the flowers are tremendous! next agent orange dab is strictly to you..patients should love em.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That was an awesome video! I'd love to have a few brews with those guys! They seem cool. Respect for the giant fish too which is great.


they are boneless and live well over a hundred yrs..about 13 left so get a look at one while u can...exaggerating but they are endangered. super cool pic


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

take u guys wouldnt wanna open water spear fish w bloody fish tied to ya and kicking away sharks like they are feral dogs lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

UMMMMMMM....I just kind of got busted by my internet provider. I come home and the truck is working on a box outside my house. He says there are interruptions in peoples service from 10pm to 10am and they tracked it to my house. He says big amounts of power can overwhelm their system and interrupt service! WTF?!?! He's like, "yeah since it's 12 hours exactly every night im sure it's your grow lights".

"I just want to let you know if it keeps continuing we are gonna have to pass it along to a different agency. It's usually all legal and everything but I just wanna give you a heads up"

What the fuck should I do?!

He said he pulled a "dead" cable offline and that it probably was the cause of the problem.

But how do I know if it's fixed or not?!

Shitting bricks.

what would you do?


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

holy shit...where u live?? u need to make contact and do watever u gotta do to make that shit go away..money is usually the answer..contact them talk to a few ppl and b clear on it..or move...that shit would affect my sleep..keep cool and get on that asap. wanna b all legal and shit..but u dont need the unnecessary attn


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> UMMMMMMM....I just kind of got busted by my internet provider. I come home and the truck is working on a box outside my house. He says there are interruptions in peoples service from 10pm to 10am and they tracked it to my house. He says big amounts of power can overwhelm their system and interrupt service! WTF?!?! He's like, "yeah since it's 12 hours exactly every night im sure it's your grow lights".
> 
> "I just want to let you know if it keeps continuing we are gonna have to pass it along to a different agency. It's usually all legal and everything but I just wanna give you a heads up"
> 
> ...


Shit bricks for real,only thing I can think to do is run lights in sets for a few months...like 2 come on for 4hrs,then the other 2 come on,an hour later the first set shuts off..

I got a hard head,so it be very hard for me to shut down,so I can not tell you to do that..


+ he gave you a heads up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Shit bricks for real,only thing I can think to do is run lights in sets for a few months...like 2 come on for 4hrs,then the other 2 come on,an hour later the first set shuts off..
> 
> I got a hard head,so it be very hard for me to shut down,so I can not tell you to do that..
> 
> ...


I also have a hard head. Too much fucking work to shut down. He said it should be ok now and if my internet slows down at 10 it's still fucked. But my internet never slowed down in the first place. What I may do is move the 9 (trees) plants from that tent into my big main tent. It's gonna be very very very crowded but I think maybe I should shut down the 10-10 tent for awhile. 

I'm leaving this house and looking to buy a place when the lease is up (october).

The first thing I will do is hire an electrician to give me ridiculous amounts of amperage. This sucks.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

ya ive played that game too...didnt like results...so i isolated the problem and overcame it..just like u will


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I also have a hard head. Too much fucking work to shut down. He said it should be ok now and if my internet slows down at 10 it's still fucked. But my internet never slowed down in the first place. What I may do is move the 9 (trees) plants from that tent into my big main tent. It's gonna be very very very crowded but I think maybe I should shut down the 10-10 tent for awhile.
> 
> I'm leaving this house and looking to buy a place when the lease is up (october).
> 
> The first thing I will do is hire an electrician to give me ridiculous amounts of amperage. This sucks.


That sounds like a good way to go,nothing's wrong with putting a tent on standby


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> That sounds like a good way to go,nothing's wrong with putting a tent on standby


I hate cramming plants. But I hate chopping down beautiful plants that are killing at it 3 weeks in.

I live in california and have my rec, my wifes and multiple family members. My town grows like crazy. The guy said he sees this daily. So it's not like i'm in Kansas with 300 plants. (I have 30).

Still I'd rather avoid any unnecessary drams. Fuck it. Moving those plants now.

I can fit 27 in a 10 x 10 tent yes? Please say yes?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

Moving them now. This...is gonna be interesting. 

Luckily the main tent is only a week into flower and they hadn't gotten too tangled in the scrog. May end up cutting more undergrowth if I'm cramming.

Maybe this is a blessing in disguise. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. Lately I was feeling overwhelmed with 3 separate flowering tents in 3 different areas. Kinda going crazy. So maybe this is what I needed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2015)

james murphy said:


> hloshit...sry bubblin away and for got to even leave a missive. mmmm well done sir some look alil unflushed but the flowers are tremendous! next agent orange dab is strictly to you..patients should love em.


I don't flush. I reduce feed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2015)

that seems super weird that high power usage would mess with internet...

I would call your provider.

Try running your tents opposite.night and day.

Have two nights and then run your new daylight time.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

ya...u can keep ur ppms up w molasses and it wont leach stored nutes,it uses them and finishes...they dont stay green they turn yellow, purple,red...ect...not bright green


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

ya bro dont stress but just b smart...they do see it all day


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

james murphy said:


> ya bro dont stress but just b smart...they do see it all day


Yeah that 10-10 light wont' be coming on anymore. The guy said, "as long as the issue doesn't continue we're all good." Other tents are in the garage far away from the cable that was picking up the digital ballast RF's.

Pray for Bob.

Oh boy. This is gonna be gnarly. These plants are enormous.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> UMMMMMMM....I just kind of got busted by my internet provider. I come home and the truck is working on a box outside my house. He says there are interruptions in peoples service from 10pm to 10am and they tracked it to my house. He says big amounts of power can overwhelm their system and interrupt service! WTF?!?! He's like, "yeah since it's 12 hours exactly every night im sure it's your grow lights".
> 
> "I just want to let you know if it keeps continuing we are gonna have to pass it along to a different agency. It's usually all legal and everything but I just wanna give you a heads up"
> 
> ...



Oh snap! That's enough to make the bum hole pucker up a bit!

I agree with the downsizing advice. Grow smaller plants for a minute and make it work under two lamps. The silver lining here is that the guy was cool and gave you a heads up. It would have been a lot worse to be woken up one night by a friggin swat team kicking down your door.

Good luck Bob...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh snap! That's enough to make the bum hole pucker up a bit!
> 
> I agree with the downsizing advice. Grow smaller plants for a minute and make it work under two lamps. The silver lining here is that the guy was cool and gave you a heads up. It would have been a lot worse to be woken up one night by a friggin swat team kicking down your door.
> 
> Good luck Bob...


I'm at the point where there is no possible way to clear out all grow equipment/traces of everything in under like a month. So if it happens it happens. I'm hoping this fixes the problem and that's the end of it. I believe earlier this month I moved the "dead cable" and it happened to be right next to 2 digital ballasts. Who the fuck knew? He said it basically acts as an antennae. Fuck me.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

are u in fk turkey...russia..RELAX..theres 10 of u on each block..u put energy into that..u will bring to ya...be smart and be positive...or why even do it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

james murphy said:


> are u in fk turkey...russia..RELAX..theres 10 of u on each block..u put energy into that..u will bring to ya...be smart and be positive...or why even do it


For me it's much more about what it could do to my career that I've worked very very hard for.

First question guy asks: "have you recently switched from electronic to digital ballasts for your grow lights"?

Wish I coulda seen my face.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm at the point where there is no possible way to clear out all grow equipment/traces of everything in under like a month. So if it happens it happens. I'm hoping this fixes the problem and that's the end of it. I believe earlier this month I moved the "dead cable" and it happened to be right next to 2 digital ballasts. Who the fuck knew? He said it basically acts as an antennae. Fuck me.


had this happen. Just my cable went staticky. Built an LED light as soon as I noticed what it was doing. My first digi that broke didn't do this, the hydrostar replacement made my TV terrible, didn't notice for months until i turned on my TV to watch some sports lol. 

These manufacturers need to up their god damn standards before they get someone in trouble.


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 25, 2015)

They make rf filters for digi ballasts now. Mine mess with am radio but dont effect mine or my neighbors internet and tv with no rf filters running on 220


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry I just saw this for some reason. grape stomper, GSOG, blanco berry kush, all blues


finally someone rocking the blanco kush, nice choices!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2015)

did you admit you had grow lights running? always deny lol tell em youll try running your ac less...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> lol I have the same mindset. The ocean is where Sharks and jellyfish live I respect that  I wouldn't walk into a cage with a lion I won't go into the ocean with a shark
> 
> Maybe it's just me being a pussy  I only have fresh water around me for hundreds of miles I'll stick to my fresh water beasties that only get as long as my arm  Pike aren't scary


my island got beautiful shore we don't have big shark mostly around 1,50m but when is sunset you better get out of the water we got a lot of jellyfish, lyonfish and some fu...ing shit too that like to get out at night... i like to hang out a the beach but no way im gonna swim lol


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> snipers..
> be ready for the breeders stash at the N
> 
> EDIT: they will be pricey.... 200-250
> ...


where do you got your information? because last time ive speak with mk4 he was saying they will not have price upgraded before a longtime and the breeder wasn't supposed to be more than 150$ or is it ngr that will aplly those price? just want to be sure don't take it bad im not starting a war


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> did you admit you had grow lights running? always deny lol tell em youll try running your ac less...


Hell no! I was like "naw man no clue what it could be; I've been running my ac more?! yeah I'm baffled! Weird!"

He totally didn't believe me. But I admit nothing.

All plants moved from the offending room. I couldn't no matter how much I tried fit everything. I had to kill 4 plants. 2 were 3 weeks in and were total shit and giggle plants. Seedsman exodus cheese and skinny genes beans some 4 way plant cross. The exodus cheese looked weak and had no smell or trichs yet, the other had the most fucked up mutant leaves I've ever seen once it hit flower (there was blueberry blast in there somewhere.) So no harm other than they were huge. Also had to toss a super tangie and a cheese and chaze that looked great. 

Saved exotic and green beanz (best looking plants out of everyone), cannaventure, GGG and bodhi and some clone onlys. The scrog level is so fucked up now  Hey though if you're in this game and can't improvise; You're fucked right?

Best part: "we've been getting a lot of slow service complaints from hardcore gamers and online gamblers in your neighborhood"

PS: when he cut the "dead line" it took out the cable box in my room! I have half a mind to take down the tent in that room and then call back and complain. Let the fucker come in that room and be like "yeah, see broseph?! You tell ME what's going on"! ha

Or would you just leave it alone?

pps: Thanks for letting me vent/freak out/figure out this situation.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2015)

Dinoriders is one of the best movies ever made  OK OK super hyperbole there. But I fucking loved that movie.

DINORIDERS!!!!!


Beemo said:


> snipers..
> be ready for the breeders stash at the N
> 
> EDIT: they will be pricey.... 200-250
> ...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hell no! I was like "naw man no clue what it could be; I've been running my ac more?! yeah I'm baffled! Weird!"
> 
> He totally didn't believe me. But I admit nothing.
> 
> ...




i'm dying lool i'm a hardcore gamer when my internet don't work properly i go crazy against the provider i must admit i'm like that but i can't believe what's happening to you it's the first time i heard that i will be sure to be careful since i'm planning to run at least 2 tent here i'm better watch out and buy good materiel even if it's expensive or simply go to led since they are low cost to use and no ballast and no heat but the coverage ain't like hps or mh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> i'm dying lool i'm a hardcore gamer when my internet don't work properly i go crazy against the provider i must admit i'm like that but i can't believe what's happening to you it's the first time i heard that i will be sure to be careful since i'm planning to run at least 2 tent here i'm better watch out and buy good materiel even if it's expensive or simply go to led since they are low cost to use and no ballast and no heat but the coverage ain't like hps or mh


Once I typed it into google I found a 12 page thread on this site about it happening to people. Such bullshit. In every possible scenario I've ever thought in my head of how you could get caught up my cable provider was never part of the equation.

I just pictured some 15 year old kid like, "Mem, the internet is being stupid and my warcraft is slow!"

Feck off kid I'm growing dank over here!


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

let lying dogs rest bro..and u didnt fool no one..but ur good to go..like i said chill and love life...that shits over


----------



## fieldhand (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Beemo, you rep your fav crew real well! Lol. Boy what would i do without you? Oh yeah i can find the ggg gear quite well without your help, stop acting like your an ngr rep or admit that in fact they are your boys. Hope your ignoring me....

Ps. Ngr offering a discount on Babys breath or any other strain is not the same as jacking up prices temporarily and ripping off your loyal customers. Many sites put up stuff for sale or specials, none that last jack up prices temporarily and tell their customers to suck on it. Anyway i got ya, you think you're all smart and special and all cuz you got their back. Your either a loser or are tied into ngr somehow so thats that just live up to it


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Thanks Beemo, you rep your fav crew real well! Lol. Boy what would i do without you? Oh yeah i can find the ggg gear quite well without your help, stop acting like your an ngr rep or admit that in fact they are your boys. Hope your ignoring me....
> 
> Ps. Ngr offering a discount on Babys breath or any other strain is not the same as jacking up prices temporarily and ripping off your loyal customers. Many sites put up stuff for sale or specials, none that last jack up prices temporarily and tell their customers to suck on it. Anyway i got ya, you think you're all smart and special and all cuz you got their back. Your either a loser or are tied into ngr somehow so thats that just live up to it


yawn.... 
you better email gage n is raisin pricing again with those breeders pack.... you have got to be the biggest baby/loser here.... 
like i said before,, nobody bitchs about N other gear being cheaper then other places period... 
what did N temporarily price jack? N can price it whatever N wants... 
you mean ad hoc? it cost more on greenpool.net, ggg official site...
attitude is NOT the standard for bean pricing.... 

since N is raping customers and ggg knows about it.. why does n keep gettin new gear from them???
did you know they all hanged out at the cup??? 

i bet all that price bitchin you do... you still dont buy shit....

i've just told where people can get ggg on sale... just got a bunch of gear there....






i cant stop laughing when people call me a rep/tester... people here that know me here, know i SHOP EVERYWHERE.....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> where do you got your information? because last time ive speak with mk4 he was saying they will not have price upgraded before a longtime and the breeder wasn't supposed to be more than 150$ or is it ngr that will aplly those price? just want to be sure don't take it bad im not starting a war


if you noticed. the breeders stash says private stock... but not all of them,, so some will return in the future, maybe at a cheaper price... some will not and be a one time release...
so those breeder packs arent in the same category as the premium packs/ regular packs..
i get my info from N... 
mk was with n over the weekend..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

@fieldhand 
sounds like there's a bunch of pissed off customers over there....
https://www.rollitup.org/t/natures-green-remedies-2-0.871501/page-16#post-11854861


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

james murphy said:


> let lying dogs rest bro..and u didnt fool no one..but ur good to go..like i said chill and love life...that shits over


Thanks random guy Ive never interacted with!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> snipers..
> be ready for the breeders stash at the N
> 
> EDIT: they will be pricey.... 200-250
> ...


I don't understand this. Pay more for gear that hasn't even been tested yet. What's the appeal here? Rare strains used in the crosses?


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks random guy Ive never interacted with!


all the interaction u needed bro...problem solved


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't understand this. Pay more for gear that hasn't even been tested yet. What's the appeal here? Rare strains used in the crosses?


nobody is putting a gun to your head...
its more of a private stock than breeders pack... like when force og came out... i think there were only 25 pks at 200+
yes it is rare strains used in those crosses.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

james murphy said:


> all the interaction u needed bro...problem solved


Gee thanks. Got any plant pics? Always love seeing others work.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 25, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I also have a hard head. Too much fucking work to shut down. He said it should be ok now and if my internet slows down at 10 it's still fucked. But my internet never slowed down in the first place. What I may do is move the 9 (trees) plants from that tent into my big main tent. It's gonna be very very very crowded but I think maybe I should shut down the 10-10 tent for awhile.
> 
> I'm leaving this house and looking to buy a place when the lease is up (october).
> 
> The first thing I will do is hire an electrician to give me ridiculous amounts of amperage. This sucks.


power company showed up at my house today and destroyed my driveway (gravel now dirt) 
my greenhouse is stuffed about 3 over my limit .... i say fuck em . make em come fry a small fish . nooone cares ....IMO/IME


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2015)

I really hope that red purp gal in the back will chunk up a bit. Over 2/3 pistol are orange and I have barely seen any swelling.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 25, 2015)

the drop will be VERY LIMITED....
will be only 1 or 2 pks each for each strain on most of the items... 
snipers be ready...

what other ggg dealer has exclusives like that @fieldhand???


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> the drop will be VERY LIMITED....
> will be only 1 or 2 pks each for each strain on most of the items...
> snipers be ready...
> 
> what other ggg dealer has exclusives like that @fieldhand???


is there a new drop ? and when and where?


----------



## fieldhand (Aug 26, 2015)

Thought you were ignoring me? A bunch of hot air coming from you Beemo. Exactly what i would expect. I hate disrupting this thread and out of respect to others i dont intend to keep this up. I just couldnt keep my mouth shut when little beemo has to mouth off like hes king know it all. Just shut up dude, everyone that knows what ngr did in that one instance knows it was bs. You just cant let it go cuz you think you know it all and your biased. I cant stand internet board tough guys like you. Yeah im a big baby, but im not the one that was still thinking about that past incident and decided to post on here months later about how i tough guy cleaned up the problem. That was you big guy. Who is the baby?. Ps keep posting up those big emotocons that is really busting my chops lol!!!! I could do this all day to someone like you but i have to be strong and cut this off. Sorry to everyone else that wants piece, i swear i do too but its hard with some people....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> I hate disrupting this thread and out of respect to others i dont intend to keep this up. I just couldnt keep my mouth shut when little beemo has to mouth off like hes king know it all. Just shut up dude, everyone that knows what ngr did in that one instance knows it was bs. You just cant let it go cuz you think you know it all and your biased. I cant stand internet board tough guys like you. Yeah im a big baby, but im not the one that was still thinking about that past incident and decided to post on here months later about how i tough guy cleaned up the problem. That was you big guy. Who is the baby?. Ps keep posting up those big emotocons that is really busting my chops lol!!!! I could do this all day to someone like you but i have to be strong and cut this off. Sorry to everyone else that wants piece, i swear i do too but its hard with some people....


its like talkin to a wall with you... 
umm maybe your the one NOT letting go... 
look at how many pissed off customers at the ngr thread???? YOUR a JOKE!!
WHY THE FUCK IS GGG still messing with N???? you got have NOTHING for that... 
if N fucked me,, you guys will be the first to KNOW...

why am i arguing with an ACTIVE MEMBER?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Thought you were ignoring me? A bunch of hot air coming from you Beemo. Exactly what i would expect. I hate disrupting this thread and out of respect to others i dont intend to keep this up. I just couldnt keep my mouth shut when little beemo has to mouth off like hes king know it all. Just shut up dude, everyone that knows what ngr did in that one instance knows it was bs. You just cant let it go cuz you think you know it all and your biased. I cant stand internet board tough guys like you. Yeah im a big baby, but im not the one that was still thinking about that past incident and decided to post on here months later about how i tough guy cleaned up the problem. That was you big guy. Who is the baby?. Ps keep posting up those big emotocons that is really busting my chops lol!!!! I could do this all day to someone like you but i have to be strong and cut this off. Sorry to everyone else that wants piece, i swear i do too but its hard with some people....


Where have I seen those oversized smilies before?... Hmmmmm. ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Where have I seen those oversized smilies before?... Hmmmmm. ?


I'm all for a good conspiracy, but there's no way Amos and Beemo are the same person (if that's what you meant).


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

I thought he was referring to brek,breko, bushybush, mr mustache etc.etc.etc. But I don't remember him having any GGG love 

If it was amos it would have been something about black people.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm all for a good conspiracy, but there's no way Amos and Beemo are the same person (if that's what you meant).





Mr.Head said:


> I thought he was referring to brek,breko, bushybush, mr mustache etc.etc.etc. But I don't remember him having any GGG love
> 
> If it was amos it would have been something about black people.


you guys .... lol... such a fun diversion from worrying about :real life ... to lurk on these boards is like fly on the wall shit ....lolz


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I thought he was referring to brek,breko, bushybush, mr mustache etc.etc.etc. But I don't remember him having any GGG love
> 
> If it was amos it would have been something about black people.


That's the one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

What do I win?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

get off my nuts @Bob Zmuda 
always snickering at all my comments... 
you dont see me doin that to your comments... 
so ignore them, like i do you...






love it when jim pours the drink all over him... then BOB has the audacity to pull out his dick in front of everyone and pisses on the carpet... 
what a joke.... 
thats all i see in BOB

im just trying to keep up with times with the emoji...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> What do I win?



How 'bout a nice frameable picture?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2015)

I always worry I harvested too early.

You guys think I pulled at the right time?

They looks swollen and done to me...

Just worries me everytime...

Idk..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> PS: when he cut the "dead line" it took out the cable box in my room! I have half a mind to take down the tent in that room and then call back and complain. Let the fucker come in that room and be like "yeah, see broseph?! You tell ME what's going on"! ha
> 
> Or would you just leave it alone?


No guarantee the next cable guy is the same, friendly cat that was there the first time. Let it be, and stay free.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

the world is getting crazier... im going outside a little less now.. especially movie theaters..
just saw the video of the killings...
my condolences to the family's of Alison Parker and Adam Ward.. RIP...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> get off my nuts @Bob Zmuda
> always snickering at all my comments...
> you dont see me doin that to your comments...
> so ignore them, like i do you...
> ...


You're Damn right I'm snickering at you. So is the rest of this thread. You're a clown.

I've kept my mouth shut on you and all your pussy tough guy posts. Because I don't fuck with lil kids on the Internet. Every time you speak everyone in here just rolls their eyes.

I had to finally join this site just so I could tell you what a bitch you act like. Glad you shut everyone up like you said.

"Er there's a gage drop at N guys!"

No shit you turd. I know how to read and Check websites.

I asked you before.... Picture battle? I didn't think so lil homie. Fuckin herb.

I'd be angry all the time if my weed looked as bammer as yours!

Edit: I thought about taking this down because I'm not one for negativity. Especially on the Internet. But I re-read it and it's all true and it's how I feel. Someone had to say what we're all thinking. 

I think I'm gonna hit the old dusty trail. I will leave you all with beemo as my parting gift. You're welcome.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> What do I win?


You win a day hanging out with beemo! Woo hoo!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You're Damn right I'm snickering at you. So is the rest of this thread. You're a clown.
> I've kept my mouth shut on you and all your pussy tough guy posts. Because I don't fuck with lil kids on the Internet. Every time you speak everyone in here just rolls their eyes.
> I had to finally join this site just so I could tell you what a bitch you act like. Glad you shut everyone up like you said.
> "Er there's a gage drop at N guys!"
> ...


you want to snicker.. i effin snicker with your baby bitch azz... 
you keep calling me little, but i bet im bigger than your handicap bitch azz.. 
its funny how these guys hide behind the internet talking shit... especially if there handicap... 
you want to model yourself after a sleeze bag/rude humor joke guy??? go right ahead.... but is the type of people i try i avoid ALL my life!





and i definitely wasnt trying to inform you of a drop, you useless turd.... i wish you cant see my messages... 

and i smell nothing but fake from you... i sense your using other peeps pictures on some...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

to bad a kid wasnt in there.... 
so they can put this guy in the category with pedophiles. 
terrible jokes...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3486893
> the world is getting crazier... im going outside a little less now.. especially movie theaters..
> just saw the video of the killings...
> my condolences to the family's of Alison Parker and Adam Ward.. RIP...


No broad brush racial remarks on this one Beemo?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> you want to snicker.. i effin snicker with your baby bitch azz...
> you keep calling me little, but i bet im bigger than your handicap bitch azz..
> its funny how these guys hide behind the internet talking shit... especially if there handicap...
> you want to model yourself after a sleeze bag/rude humor joke guy??? go right ahead.... but is the type of people i try i avoid ALL my life!
> ...


That seriously made zero sense. Then you copied what I said about you. 

Nope. All my pics. Take a good look. It's how you should do it. I'll post a very nice nug shot with a special message just for you! You're seriously too easy to clown. Fish in a barrel lil guy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

There ya go young buckaroo! Sorry I ignored you so long. You just wanted some attention from uncle bob! Aw. How cute. Feel warm and fuzzy inside now?

So I'll ask your bitch ass one more time.... Pic battle or shut the fuck up. 

Tuck tail, hang head, walk away. It's the only thing that's gonna save you (some) face.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> to bad a kid wasnt in there....
> so they can put this guy in the category with pedophiles.
> terrible jokes...


I wouldn't expect a 19 year old boy to understand. Tony Clifton would literally take a shit on you.

Ok I'll stop. I seriously feel like I'm messing with the retarded kid over here!


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I always worry I harvested too early.
> 
> You guys think I pulled at the right time?
> 
> ...


I only harvest after a trich tchek i like mine at 50/50 cloudy/amber for indica and hybrid and 80/20 for the sativa 

How's yours?


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3487039 View attachment 3487041
> There ya go young buckaroo! Sorry I ignored you so long. You just wanted some attention from uncle bob! Aw. How cute. Feel warm and fuzzy inside now?
> 
> So I'll ask your bitch ass one more time.... Pic battle or shut the fuck up.
> ...



Im dying lol stop please and beemo just post pics and stop going on a crusade each time where you got nothing to gain people have different opinion ,if your pics are good and you learn to stop reply back for nothing and just talk about the strain i think people should be able to make more friend here instead having everybody coming at you since you have been a dick most of the time but you apologize a bit late and with a bit of attitude but for me that was a good effort if you want you can stop being a dick and become another fella growers just my opinion

Nb: bob i hate you!!! your shit always look badass lol i want those kind of nugs to make some first grade hash


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3487039 View attachment 3487041
> .


looks like shit to me.. i pass...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wouldn't expect a 19 year old boy to understand. Tony Clifton would literally take a shit on you.
> 
> Ok I'll stop. I seriously feel like I'm messing with the retarded kid over here!


really shows what kind of guy you are, trying to be BOB ZMUDA..
i wish he would poor a drink over me... i would literally beat the FUC out of him... notice he would only pick on the smaller weaker people....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Im dying lol stop please and beemo just post pics and stop going on a crusade each time where you got nothing to gain people have different opinion ,if your pics are good and you learn to stop reply back for nothing and just talk about the strain i think people should be able to make more friend here instead having everybody coming at you since you have been a dick most of the time but you apologize a bit late and with a bit of attitude but for me that was a good effort if you want you can stop being a dick and become another fella growers just my opinion
> Nb: bob i hate you!!! your shit always look badass lol i want those kind of nugs to make some first grade hash


YAWN... im glad i could introduce you to each other... LOL....

does N website show. what will be available? enough said... just giving the other people headsup. whats available...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

D&d update 
#2 gonna be out : male 
No smell and i don'like the shape


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wouldn't expect a 19 year old boy to understand. Tony Clifton would literally take a shit on you.
> 
> Ok I'll stop. I seriously feel like I'm messing with the retarded kid over here!


SERIOUSLY what is there to understand.. he pulls his fucking dick out in front of people... damm i wish kids were in there... 
fucking sleeze.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Im dying lol stop please and beemo just post pics and stop going on a crusade each time where you got nothing to gain people have different opinion ,if your pics are good and you learn to stop reply back for nothing and just talk about the strain i think people should be able to make more friend here instead having everybody coming at you since you have been a dick most of the time but you apologize a bit late and with a bit of attitude but for me that was a good effort if you want you can stop being a dick and become another fella growers just my opinion
> 
> Nb: bob i hate you!!! your shit always look badass lol i want those kind of nugs to make some first grade hash


Lol! Thank you very much. Any synthetic growers I'm always happy to share my exact feeding regimen. It's all dyna and pro mix (ewc thanks to awesome folks in this thread). I got the regimen from a cool fellow that was on breedbay. Since I followed it I couldn't be happier with yield, quality, etc.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> D&d update
> #2 gonna be out : male
> No smell and i don'like the shapeView attachment 3487059


and back to the lecture at hand ....
hows that one taking the elements? is it in the outdoors?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> SERIOUSLY what is there to understand.. he pulls his fucking dick out in front of people... damm i wish kids were in there...
> fucking sleeze.....


i dont wish any little kids could see that . he is hurting really bad and was publicly defamed by his "friends" never given his proper $$$ . neeed i go on ... kinda like a seed breeder that makes it big...lolz...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> looks like shit to me.. i pass...


Post up your shit. For the millionth time. Pic battle lil boy. 

Oh, and you can't pass something that was never offered to you. You'd beat his ass?! You must be so tough!? This is too good. With those last responses either you've been trolling the whole time..... Or you really are just a BITCH. I'm going with the latter. (That means the second one.)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i dont wish any little kids could see that . he is hurting really bad and was publicly defamed by his "friends" never given his proper $$$ . neeed i go on ... kinda like a seed breeder that makes it big...lolz...


Swerve Clifton?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i dont wish any little kids could see that . he is hurting really bad and was publicly defamed by his "friends" never given his proper $$$ . neeed i go on ... kinda like a seed breeder that makes it big...lolz...


there are 2 sides to every story... all i see is sleeze from this guy... look at his avatar.... look how he looks/treat women...
sounds to me karma got to him...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok ok I'm really done. I'll let things speak for themselves. I'll go back to growing dank and posting pics of it and beemo can go back to whatever the fuck it is he does.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> there are 2 sides to every story... all i see is sleeze from this guy... look at his avatar.... look how he looks/treat women...
> sounds to me karma got to him...


yea his treatment of women alone was the "shtick" bet he let them rule his pussy ass in real life...lolz


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ok ok I'm really done. I'll let things speak for themselves. I'll go back to growing dank and posting pics of it and beemo can go back to whatever the fuck it is he does.


i was hoping you would dig up some dank photos anyway .... waiting on the wife ....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post up your shit. For the millionth time. Pic battle lil boy.


dont have an heartattack.... BREATH.... LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yea his treatment of women alone was the "shtick" bet he let them rule his pussy ass in real life...lolz


He did. I saw a pretty fucked up documentary on him. Dude was off his rocker.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> dont have an heartattack.... BREATH.... LOL


that second one is a great expession . of dankness


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> dont have an heartattack.... BREATH.... LOL


It's spelled "breathe". But I get you. Holy shit! You posted something instead of acting like a high school kid. Ya know beemo, lil buddy, if you woulda just done that instead of flapping your big lips maybe people wouldn't hate you so much. Just a thought.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's spelled "breathe". But I get you. Holy shit! You posted something instead of acting like a high school kid. Ya know beemo, lil buddy, if you woulda just done that instead of flapping your big lips maybe people wouldn't hate you so much. Just a thought.







if i wasnt too busy cooking, maybe i would take the time to properly address a sleeze...


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2015)

i just got off a roof,after 10hrs....you guys are all nuts.....lol

Pictures speak a 1000 words,and if people can not tell who is who,by the pics they post...

It's so many split personality on the internet,so let's not act all innocent..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's spelled "breathe". But I get you. Holy shit! You posted something instead of acting like a high school kid. Ya know beemo, lil buddy, if you woulda just done that instead of flapping your big lips maybe people wouldn't hate you so much. Just a thought.


also have mendo BREATH on my mind too... and all the other new mendo BREATH crosses..
but you wouldnt know about that, if it wasnt for me...
too busy bobbing...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> also have mendo BREATH on my mind too... and all the other new mendo BREATH crosses..
> but you wouldnt know about that, if it wasnt for me...
> too busy bobbing...


See it's this shit. I wouldn't know about a new drop on a website I check every hour? The fuck are you flapping about still?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> See it's this shit. I wouldn't know about a new drop on a website I check every hour? The fuck are you flapping about still?


still bumping your gums... 
where does it say, whats going to be in stock? and how many?
talking to another wall...
giving peeps headsup, not you..
so they wont miss out on the 1 or 2 packs available... 
and N will be restock on other ggg packs.. does it say that too???


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> still bumping your gums...
> where does it say, whats going to be in stock? and how many?
> talking to another wall...
> giving peeps headsup, not you..
> ...


Uh. Yeah it does. You're not special lil dude. Remember the first time I clowned you and you were like "yo you're blocked yo" whatever happened to that? couldnt resist me huh?


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> still bumping your gums...
> where does it say, whats going to be in stock? and how many?
> talking to another wall...
> giving peeps headsup, not you..
> ...


thnk they did already? http://dankteam.com/collections/all?page=21


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Uh. Yeah it does. You're not special lil dude. Remember the first time I clowned you and you were like "yo you're blocked yo" whatever happened to that? couldnt resist me huh?


http://www.thedankteam.com/new-arrivals/

wheres the list on what breeder packs will be available??? and how many???
its more like you cant resist me... 
i've ignored you how long until this???? EXACTLY
STFU.. fucking senile old man...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> thnk they did already? http://dankteam.com/collections/all?page=21


not yet...

as you can see @Bob Zmuda there are people here that doesnt sit on there fat asses in front of a computer all day. and check a website every hr...
get off my dick....


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Thank you very much. Any synthetic growers I'm always happy to share my exact feeding regimen. It's all dyna and pro mix (ewc thanks to awesome folks in this thread). I got the regimen from a cool fellow that was on breedbay. Since I followed it I couldn't be happier with yield, quality, etc.


Mind to share i was thinking about going for nutrient since ive don't have all the space i need for now to do organic under 5gal i dont see the interest


Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Thank you very much. Any synthetic growers I'm always happy to share my exact feeding regimen. It's all dyna and pro mix (ewc thanks to awesome folks in this thread). I got the regimen from a cool fellow that was on breedbay. Since I followed it I couldn't be happier with yield, quality, etc.


i was thinking you where growing organic!!! can you send me the thread please


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> and back to the lecture at hand ....
> hows that one taking the elements? is it in the outdoors?


seriously so far i'm very surprised is an open outdoor pollening they did very good to grow in their 1l pot with shitty weather and huge storm only the purple get pest but it wasn't feeliing bad about it too so far hand ups to gage they have done well and i got different kind of hybrid so far 3 male hope they are the lqst because my gas drop give me 3 male so far leaving me with only 3 possible female and 1 male kept for D&D and 2 possible female for gas seed they also done well i will updte my thread this weekend


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 26, 2015)

yea i just got home from work lol i dont even have the cash to buy but nice list


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> not yet...
> 
> as you can see @Bob Zmuda there are people here that doesnt sit on there fat asses in front of a computer all day. and check a website every hr...
> get off my dick....


No ones on your tiny dick beemo. You're just another pussy trying to act tough on the Internet. They already restocked and you're trying to tell us they're gonna restock. Good job bro. You're what we call a "fuckboy".


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> yea i just got home from work lol i dont even have the cash to buy but nice list


I got $18 dollars on my card,I'm going ham(step up from baloney) on that list


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> still bumping your gums...
> where does it say, whats going to be in stock? and how many?
> talking to another wall...
> giving peeps headsup, not you..
> ...


Damn dude who pissed in your cheerios this morning? I leave for half a day and you kids are at it like two girls after gym class.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> http://www.thedankteam.com/new-arrivals/
> 
> wheres the list on what breeder packs will be available??? and how many???
> its more like you cant resist me...
> ...


Not one of your replies have made sense. You seriously must be a fucking retarded mongoloid. Notice how every time someone makes fun of you it gets tons of likes? Wonder why that is? 

Alright enough slapping around corky. 

The wife wants me to get the grill going. 

"But honey! I'm busy shitting on this 16 year old!"

That ain't gonna fly. You guys can have beemo.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No ones on your tiny dick beemo. You're just another pussy trying to act tough on the Internet. They already restocked and you're trying to tell us they're gonna restock. Good job bro. You're what we call a "fuckboy".


im just going to use LOL instead of the emoji....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Not one of your replies have made sense. You seriously must be a fucking retarded mongoloid. Notice how every time someone makes fun of you it gets tons of likes? Wonder why that is?
> 
> Alright enough slapping around corky.
> 
> ...


tell me,,,, where's the breeders pack on that site????
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/gage-green/
STFU PLEASE...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Damn dude who pissed in your cheerios this morning? I leave for half a day and you kids are at it like two girls after gym class.


more like " who took a shit in your cheerios " 
i shouldnt have to say who


----------



## Beemo (Aug 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I got $18 dollars on my card,I'm going ham(step up from baloney) on that list
> 
> View attachment 3487140


reminds me of this...





shit bumps soo hard


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I only harvest after a trich tchek i like mine at 50/50 cloudy/amber for indica and hybrid and 80/20 for the sativa
> 
> How's yours?


I looked back at my pics and saw they were finished.

I just freak myself out sometimes while I am waiting.

I took some clones today. Aloha grapes.

I realize that two fans was too much for my veg tent. Was cooling the little girls too much. Also whipping em around.

It's true what they say about loving your plants too much.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> tell me,,,, where's the breeders pack on that site????
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/gage-green/
> STFU PLEASE...


*custom order - forum x mendo - mendo #2 x mendo breath - cpk x grateful breath*






forum x mendo - mendo #2 x mendo breath - cpk x grateful breath
Default Title - Sold Out 
$ 750.00

Sold Out


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> YAWN... im glad i could introduce you to each other... LOL....
> 
> does N website show. what will be available? enough said... just giving the other people headsup. whats available...


Sounds like you really have a heavy interest in getting business for ngr...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't know who's putting those prices on those packs but IMHO 200-250 is high and if what I saw correctly 750 one of the others? Holy fuck that's really insane. I know Mendo Breath is good but are they really worth that much? Was the f1 Mendo Breath seeds released? I know f2 was it wasn't many packs of those was it? I just feel that's to much whoever is putting the price on them. Weren't the Breeders Stash seeds going for 150 at the cup? Its ridiculous how these seeds prices are going up and up. You would think they would be going down but there's lots of breeders who are doing this. With the good breeders I don't think one is doing much better or any different than the other so i don't understand the price thing but it is what it is. None of those will be in my stable just way too many great genetics i think that's just as good or may be even better for very affordable prices.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know who's putting those prices on those packs but IMHO 200-250 is high and if what I saw correctly 750 one of the others? Holy fuck that's really insane. I know Mendo Breath is good but are they really worth that much? Was the f1 Mendo Breath seeds released? I know f2 was it wasn't many packs of those was it? I just feel that's to much whoever is putting the price on them. Weren't the Breeders Stash seeds going for 150 at the cup? Its ridiculous how these seeds prices are going up and up. You would think they would be going down but there's lots of breeders who are doing this. With the good breeders I don't think one is doing much better or any different than the other so i don't understand the price thing but it is what it is. None of those will be in my stable just way too many great genetics i think that's just as good or may be even better for very affordable prices.


I wanted to try them but 250 a pack its too much for me grapestomper cross still affordable 150 is my limit gage gear is top notch but not to this point


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know who's putting those prices on those packs but IMHO 200-250 is high and if what I saw correctly 750 one of the others? Holy fuck that's really insane. I know Mendo Breath is good but are they really worth that much? Was the f1 Mendo Breath seeds released? I know f2 was it wasn't many packs of those was it? I just feel that's to much whoever is putting the price on them. Weren't the Breeders Stash seeds going for 150 at the cup? Its ridiculous how these seeds prices are going up and up. You would think they would be going down but there's lots of breeders who are doing this. With the good breeders I don't think one is doing much better or any different than the other so i don't understand the price thing but it is what it is. None of those will be in my stable just way too many great genetics i think that's just as good or may be even better for very affordable prices.


So well said. I agree, I wouldn't spend $250 on a pack of seeds, but you know the old saying... stuff is only worth whatever people are willing to pay for it. That applies here.

So it's not really Gage that I can't understand. They're just capitalizing on their product. It's the cats tripping all over themselves to spend $250 on a pack of untested seeds.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So well said. I agree, I wouldn't spend $250 on a pack of seeds, but you know the old saying... stuff is only worth whatever people are willing to pay for it. That applies here.
> 
> So it's not really Gage that I can't understand. They're just capitalizing on their product. It's the cats tripping all over themselves to spend $250 on a pack of untested seeds.


Knowing the poor germ rate of the grateful breath even if the f2 seem more stable its a risk


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know who's putting those prices on those packs but IMHO 200-250 is high and if what I saw correctly 750 one of the others? Holy fuck that's really insane. I know Mendo Breath is good but are they really worth that much? Was the f1 Mendo Breath seeds released? I know f2 was it wasn't many packs of those was it? I just feel that's to much whoever is putting the price on them. Weren't the Breeders Stash seeds going for 150 at the cup? Its ridiculous how these seeds prices are going up and up. You would think they would be going down but there's lots of breeders who are doing this. With the good breeders I don't think one is doing much better or any different than the other so i don't understand the price thing but it is what it is. None of those will be in my stable just way too many great genetics i think that's just as good or may be even better for very affordable prices.


 Amennnnnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

I was looking at in house genetics and they had some rare shit for cheap like $50 a ten pack cheap. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I was looking at in house genetics and they had some rare shit for cheap like $50 a ten pack cheap. What do you guys think of that?


I love it cheapest fems I've seen and some of the cheapest regs too. Wish I wasn't so tight on money or I would have several things from them. I want to try a few of the fem crosses and some regs but I see some of my people here have already grabbed some so hopefully I get to see their work with them to help me decide. I have to many beans to run and didn't get to pop beans last weekend so its coming this weekend then I'm done for a while till November


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> http://www.thedankteam.com/new-arrivals/
> 
> wheres the list on what breeder packs will be available??? and how many???
> its more like you cant resist me...
> ...


You make about as much sense as a 5 year old spewing hateful shit at their parents, he isn't your father dude... if you have daddy issues this isn't the place to pan that shit out.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I was looking at in house genetics and they had some rare shit for cheap like $50 a ten pack cheap. What do you guys think of that?


Already order rainbow cookie for 70$ all fem


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

The sherbet make give it a try and glad i make it because of the high rate of male with my gas seed


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm going with their cherry pie been on the short list for a minute.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2015)

Gawd dawg and cherry puff on the bottom. Careful when accusing someone of stealing pictures. You may become the new watermark. Lmao.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You make about as much sense as a 5 year old spewing hateful shit at their parents, he isn't your father dude... if you have daddy issues this isn't the place to pan that shit out.


thats all you do arthur is go around threads and cry and start shit... look whos talking...
i've ignored this fag for weeks. even with his snickering comments...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3487273 View attachment 3487274 View attachment 3487275
> Gawd dawg and cherry puff on the bottom. Careful when accusing someone of stealing pictures. You may become the new watermark. Lmao.


trust me nobody wants to steal your pics.... ill pass on your shit all day,... even if it was giving to me with money... i hate synthetic bud...

whats up with you and dicks.. you have a dick fetish... fucking fag... your the type that has child porn on the computer... i bet jared fogle is your butt buddy..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

all this shit because i tried to inform peeps on what is dropping, and how much, how much is available..
so peeps can be ready.. and know how much to put in their pre paid cc...
cool... i guess i know your price point... if it is to much... this message is not for you...
mk is at the ggg forum.. he answers questions all the time...

most peeps price is not an issue... they cant keep archive do-si-dos in stock... i think they sold atleast 14 pks at 800 each....
so complain all you want... it will get sold out as usual...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

i bet this was you, when you were young...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Weren't the Breeders Stash seeds going for 150 at the cup?


i wish.. even if it was. you got to pay for gas.. then 100 entry fee..



Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds like you really have a heavy interest in getting business for ngr...


umm prolly because they have authentic ggg gear around... i gave my review for highlife bank, beedsman, and tude about ggg.
also gave reviews at manchester, artizen, midweek, choice, stax, seaofbeans, and svoc for other gear.. but at the respected threads..
why would i give info hear? not ggg info....
anyways.. what does in matter to you? tester..


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i wish.. even if it was. you got to pay for gas.. then 100 entry fee..
> 
> 
> umm prolly because they have authentic ggg gear around... i gave my review for highlife bank, beedsman, and tude about ggg.
> ...


I don't consider the gas and paying to get into the event as part of the price you gonna do that automatically I was just wondering thought I saw that somewhere. I love GGG but those prices are crazy and I usually don't cry about that. I just don't think the Mendo Breath crosses are worth that IMHO but would love to see what comes from them tho


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3487273 View attachment 3487274 View attachment 3487275
> Gawd dawg and cherry puff on the bottom. Careful when accusing someone of stealing pictures. You may become the new watermark. Lmao.


Wich one do you prefer? And for what reason? Because visualy can tell wich better lol


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> all this shit because i tried to inform peeps on what is dropping, and how much, how much is available..
> so peeps can be ready.. and know how much to put in their pre paid cc...
> cool... i guess i know your price point... if it is to much... this message is not for you...
> mk is at the ggg forum.. he answers questions all the time...
> ...


Its because of your attitude your post about highlife was useful for me give the information that all you need to do. what do you get from arguing ?? Hate.. good information?? you get praise


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i wish.. even if it was. you got to pay for gas.. then 100 entry fee..
> 
> 
> umm prolly because they have authentic ggg gear around... i gave my review for highlife bank, beedsman, and tude about ggg.
> ...


Just an FYI... they were charging $40 at the door to get in, not $100.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol this is comedy why you too butthurt


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3487273 View attachment 3487274 View attachment 3487275
> Gawd dawg and cherry puff on the bottom. Careful when accusing someone of stealing pictures. You may become the new watermark. Lmao.


looks like he resin glads have glands on them and so forth ....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 27, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> lol this is comedy why you too butthurt


lol! You gotta admit it's pretty one sided comedy!

I told dude what we were all thinking about him and he got all internet tough guy!

Ok I'll leave this thread alone as far as beemo arguing. There may be watermarks since I was accused of stealing pics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I love it cheapest fems I've seen and some of the cheapest regs too. Wish I wasn't so tight on money or I would have several things from them. I want to try a few of the fem crosses


You know I've been looking to replenish the fem beans, so I couldn't pass up 20% off last weekend. $60 got 13 fem beans [ counting the 3 added freebies ]. Assuming no problems, I haven't seen where you can beat that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2015)

@Beemo 
@Bob Zmuda 

No offense, but neither one of you are very good at this. 

Either up your game, or give it a rest, por favor.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

@Beemo
@Bob Zmuda

Childish post's will get this thread closed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

I've never known good weed bring out so much shit talking.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Beemo
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> Childish post's will get this thread closed.


and uncle bucks last 1000 posts are what?? he has been a pain in some of the best threads lately ...

on another note @genuity is richard lee of the oaksterdam fame the admin a GGG boards?? my email confirm was from a richard lee... i like the cut of that guys jib , face the feds head on an say prove this is not a medicine...!!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Beemo
> @Bob Zmuda
> Childish post's will get this thread closed.


sorry for draggin everybody else into this...



Amos Otis said:


> @Beemo
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> No offense, but neither one of you are very good at this.
> Either up your game, or give it a rest, por favor.


just like you and stow?? i mean you guys were talking about each others mama...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 27, 2015)

Nah ur the little green toad on it's back that's going to get eaten the second the mind control device gets taken off.


Joedank said:


> and uncle bucks last 1000 posts are what?? he has been a pain in some of the best threads lately ...
> 
> on another note @genuity is richard lee of the oaksterdam fame the admin a GGG boards?? my email confirm was from a richard lee... i like the cut of that guys jib , face the feds head on an say prove this is not a medicine...!!


literally just made a post in a thread of that idiot calling rob a pedophile for the 50th time. So tired of his shit and in extension the double standards that he somehow receives while other users are removed. Users who actually grow weed on the regular and provide information.

I have a feeling someone finds buck fucking hilarious that's why he's still around while the rest of us shake our heads at the embarrassment he is. Or he knows some things about some people.

also 110% convinced he was mainliner who trolled the entire forum not just the casual conversatin areas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> literally just made a post in a thread of that idiot calling rob a pedophile for the 50th time. So tired of his shit and in extension the double standards that he somehow receives while other users are removed. Users who actually grow weed on the regular and provide information.
> 
> I have a feeling someone finds buck fucking hilarious that's why he's still around while the rest of us shake our heads at the embarrassment he is. Or he knows some things about some people.
> 
> also 110% convinced he was mainliner who trolled the entire forum not just the casual conversatin areas.


Report the offensive shit & it'll get taken care of.
I can't read every post on the forum.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Report the offensive shit & it'll get taken care of.
> I can't read every post on the forum.


fair enough man. Just feel with buck if we reported all the offensive shit then there would be no time to read the good information


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> fair enough man. Just feel with buck if we reported all the offensive shit then there would be no time to read the good information


Honestly, there is very little worth reading in his post's.
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> fair enough man. Just feel with buck if we reported all the offensive shit then there would be no time to read the good information


When I report buck, he gets reprimanded.

TBH, @Beemo 

Nobody here is interested in 250 packs or 750 packs. NGR is gouging. Gage site shows their max prices.

52/106/156

Price gouging over there. @m4k needs to look into it.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I report buck, he gets reprimanded.
> 
> TBH, @Beemo
> Nobody here is interested in 250 packs or 750 packs. NGR is gouging. Gage site shows their max prices.
> ...


yes... PLEASE email him.. check again why its 750, its called a bundle... 
assumption is tha mother of all phuck ups.....
hmmm check again... those arent regs/premium.. the ones N has going for 200+ are private stock/breeders pack...ive already explained it before...
FYI. hope it doesnt hurt your feelings. but everything was approved by mk...
your right nobody here is interested in anything over 200


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Honestly, there is very little worth reading in his post's.
> But that's just my opinion.


before i was here... 1/3 of this thread is NOTHING but arguments.. especially over PRICE... and it still is...
now its coming from a tester complaining about price?
mk knows about the price


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

sorry to inform yall on a EXCLUSIVE GGG drop.... it wont happen again....


----------



## james murphy (Aug 27, 2015)

this thread is like watching the cardashians or looking at a car accident...u know u shouldn't look but u cant help it..whole thing should just b lost in the ether...come the fk on ppl...im amazed this trash is even avail. to read. piece and diesel grease


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 27, 2015)

...you gotta take this thread with 2 bowls & a dab...lmfao!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah look at it before i came on here... mad and gen were defending ggg WEEKLY...
there even was another ggg thread that got shut down, pretty much the same reason...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yes... PLEASE email him.. check again why its 750, its called a bundle...
> assumption is tha mother of all phuck ups.....
> hmmm check again... those arent regs/premium.. the ones N has going for 200+ are private stock/breeders pack...ive already explained it before...
> FYI. hope it doesnt hurt your feelings. but everything was approved by mk...
> your right nobody here is interested in anything over 200


Limited edition, whatever.

No one here cares about your advertising.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Limited edition, whatever.
> No one here cares about your advertising.


not my advertising.. its mk/ggg/N advertising... just spreading da word... that are interested...
obviously people do care... is that why its sold out???
now its whatever? since you know mk approved the pricing?
and your a tester for them... smh...
please ignore me...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> not my advertising.. its mk/ggg/N advertising... just spreading da word... that are interested...
> obviously people do care... is that why its sold out???
> now its whatever? since you know mk approved the pricing?
> and your a tester for them... smh...
> please ignore me...


You are the one who came in here bitching about people bitching on price. Noone was doing it.

If drama follows you everywhere it might be you..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yeah look at it before i came on here... mad and gen were defending ggg WEEKLY...
> there even was another ggg thread that got shut down, pretty much the same reason...


Before you came here? Do you honestly think your presence leads to less bickering on this thread? Yeah there was some shit flinging 6 months ago (I was involved too), but it's been pretty good on this thread lately... except when you decide to start puffing your chest out.

Honestly dude, post pics, rap about GGG gear, whatever... just leave your cocky attitude at the door. You come off like an 18 yer old kid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

I have pictures to post of the ball on a stick gal. #3. Just can't figure out how to get the pics off my hubby's phone...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> and uncle bucks last 1000 posts are what?? he has been a pain in some of the best threads lately ...
> 
> on another note @genuity is richard lee of the oaksterdam fame the admin a GGG boards?? my email confirm was from a richard lee... i like the cut of that guys jib , face the feds head on an say prove this is not a medicine...!!


told ya uncle bullshit can say all he wants they will not tell him anything especially since the fucker don't grow anything ...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Report the offensive shit & it'll get taken care of.
> I can't read every post on the forum.


they've been report countless time but no problem with him ask your co admin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have pictures to post of the ball on a stick gal. #3. Just can't figure out how to get the pics off my hubby's phone...


Send it to your e-mail, copy it to your desk top & viola.


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ascension 
just about ready... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Ascension
> just about ready...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


How many weeks 12/12 is that Torch?


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Ascension
> just about ready...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


you gonna make some f2 or try a new cross?


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2015)

@Bob Zmuda im still waiting for your answer wich one do you prefer between gawd dawg andthe other strain


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Definitely making f2s... several others as well, prolly 2 chucks with this guy- kinda small pollenation room (shower stall). Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2015)

you can bet ggg and ngr are laughing right now bout everyone complaining about price , together! then they list em up there... ggg could easily tell ngr not too just like when he sold pre releases before seeds were even counted lol ggg let him know dont do that shit. shit will only change when people dont pay, that simple! if cpk hybrids are jacked up i wont pay, thats just me....unless i have the money lol iv wasted more money on less before so it is what it is... im running a seedrun test right now to see how many seeds i can pull off of a tiny plant, and a medium plant. show you guys how much a rip 25 a seed is!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

#3 raspberry montage BlackBerry pie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

That's purdy.


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How many weeks 12/12 is that Torch?


Only been out to flower 9days... seems quick from flip, then again he was a little constrained in a 1gal.... maybe triggered a Lil earlier due to root stress??

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's purdy.


They are solid too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm gonna estimate 3.5 ounces of this girl.. But judging from the density it could be as high as 4.5 ounces.

We shall seee!!!

#1 will be going in the jar tomorrow most likely and I will take pics.


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2015)

Sitting here shaking my head.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sitting here shaking my head.....


I know. My awesome ness is hard to believe but I assure you, it is real.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2015)

@m4k are you going to restock the D-Cure strain ? Thanks


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are the one who came in here bitching about people bitching on price. Noone was doing it.
> If drama follows you everywhere it might be you..


WHAT??? all i said is how much they were...
YOUR the one that keep saying price gouging..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

order from N is on the way... well see what all the fuss is about... 4 breeders pack on the way 

EDIT: 4 PRIVATE STOCK/breeders pack on the way


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> dammm.
> its been really peaceful around here... its been months since the last price argument.... i'll take credit for that... i might of been an ASS, cuz some peeps are just hard headed... but it was worth it...
> it use to be EVERY effin week about price. now gage prices arent so bad compared to others.
> 
> got west coast willie on the way with others.


You starting it up again...

Again you seem shady to me. Quick to anger, quick to advertise, arguing and picking fights.

Every time you come back you mention prices, then you feel its your duty to notify people of 250 packs.

Of course people are gonna be like why such a price jump??

Especially when gage site says prices max at 156.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You starting it up again...
> Again you seem shady to me. Quick to anger, quick to advertise, arguing and picking fights.
> Every time you come back you mention prices, then you feel its your duty to notify people of 250 packs.
> Of course people are gonna be like why such a price jump??
> Especially when gage site says prices max at 156.


im talkin to a WALL... look at what your doing???
im done telling peeps WHY they're 200-250... .
what dont you understand???? @Flaming Pie.... MK approved the pricing and those arent regular packs....
HARD HEADED


and the messenger is SHOT DOWN


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im talkin to a WALL... look at what your doing???
> im done telling peeps WHY they're 200-250... .
> what dont you understand???? @Flaming Pie.... MK approved the pricing and those arent regular packs....
> HARD HEADED
> ...


If you don't want to talk about prices, then don't talk about prices.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2015)

Such an epic meltdown, we're now four days into this crap. This thread must keep @Beemo up at night.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Such an epic meltdown, we're now four days into this crap. This thread must keep @Beemo up at night.


slept REAL good last night... didnt post anything since yesterday... woke up to this... 
thanks for your concern @BDOGKush 

DONE defending ggg/N


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2015)

Getting posts deleted and backtracking to edit your posts I see.



Beemo said:


> SERIOUSLY what is there to understand.. he pulls his fucking dick out in front of people... damm i wish kids were in there...
> fucking sleeze.....


You wish a guy would pull his dick out in front of children? What's wrong with you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Getting posts deleted and backtracking to edit your posts I see.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish a guy would pull his dick out in front of children? What's wrong with you?


He has diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has diarrhea of the mouth.


It's crazy how he stirs shit up and then tries to play the victim. Nobody was talking about pricing but he felt the need to bring it up again. 

He was trying to act like he knows what I buy through NGR, he quickly backtracked and removed that part of his post while my response to it was removed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It's crazy how he stirs shit up and then tries to play the victim. Nobody was talking about pricing but he felt the need to bring it up again.
> 
> He was trying to act like he knows what I buy through NGR, he quickly backtracked and removed that part of his post while my response to it was removed.


Shady as fuck.

Ain't nobody got time for that!

Waiting for hubby to come home. His camera is so much better than mine.


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ascension#5
29days 12:12

...I appreciate info on GGG drops... the price rhetoric can do w/o...

Aloha! Peeps it's a brand new day!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> @m4k are you going to restock the D-Cure strain ? Thanks


This one a d fortune teller that would be awesome


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ascension#5
@15days... is this too early to pollinate? Gotta ask since me chucks have been spotty @Best-- so far anyway, but I plan on getting better...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2015)

I have such a big laugh even in this time of crisis for me since i will have if im right 3 female... 2/6 d&d 1/5 gas i really hope im wrong... but a bit of good vibe i've found that #1 ( seems like i give her a good name ) is female the first one of the year i haven't grow since last december its good to have my first lady pf the year and she the one with the huge hash/spice smell like an afghan gonna give her some love


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It's crazy how he stirs shit up and then tries to play the victim. Nobody was talking about pricing but he felt the need to bring it up again.
> He was trying to act like he knows what I buy through NGR, he quickly backtracked and removed that part of his post while my response to it was removed.


now your putting words in my mouth??
your stilll stirring it up... 
LOL... everybody was crying about the price... i was defending it... good one... 
you guys are making NO SENSE......
yeah, a couple of my post got deleted from the mod....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Check out these breeder packs from the choice.View attachment 3488217


damm,,, that looks terrible....
they really have no reason to take those out....

thats how my archive and exotic came in.... from them


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Check out these breeder packs from the choice.View attachment 3488217


There definitively something wrong with gage official dealer... hope i have not any problem with hempdepot


----------



## v.s one (Aug 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm,,, that looks terrible....
> they really have no reason to take those out....
> 
> thats how my archive and exotic came in.... from them


Green tape six times for me so I told them do what it takes to get me my order. My day breakers were dead on so I trust them.


madininagyal said:


> There definitively something wrong with gage official dealer... hope i have not any problem with hempdepot


 let us know on the depot as you can see always looking for the next best thing.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

Healing Fields. 
organic, no organic bottles, raw nutes, rain water, and tea...

greasy and tropical... 
getting it tested... hopefully cbd will be high...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Green tape six times for me so I told them do what it takes to get me my order. My day breakers were dead on so I trust them.
> let us know on the depot as you can see always looking for the next best thing.


damm 6 times?? 
thats why guarantee shipping is a must for me.... 

never ordered from there. i was going to when they were suppose to get more pie face. but that never happend... 
i've had a good convo with them... i would order thru them if they have something i want...

my highlife order is on the way... orange juice, freedom baby, westcoast willie on the way... got all 3 of those for the price of 1...

but..... @Bob Zmuda says highlife no good, so dont order from them... i laugh out loud...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

why do you guys use attachments and not insert the picture full size?


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> why do you guys use attachments and not insert the picture full size?


I have no idea what I doing... or how to use phone app... lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> I have no idea what I doing... or how to use phone app... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


You should be able to insert after uploading.

I don't use the app tho.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> why do you guys use attachments and not insert the picture full size?


I like the thumbnails because threads filled with full sized pics can take a while to load... at least for me.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 28, 2015)

grateful breath is making a comeback. its coming..
you know where. LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2015)

I feel like I should of let #1 go another week.




Meh...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like I should of let #1 go another week.
> 
> View attachment 3488494
> View attachment 3488495
> ...


that greencure can wither pistols premeturly and fool my eye into saying "done"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

sounds pretty much what HG ripen does. in no way am I knocking your grow FP you grow fire I know but surely those calyx's should be fatter at finish than that yeah?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds pretty much what HG ripen does. in no way am I knocking your grow FP you grow fire I know but surely those calyx's should be fatter at finish than that yeah?


Yeah that is what I am thinking.

Live and learn.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2015)

It will be nice to run a set of clones next couple times.

Harvest everything at once.

The other two gals look like they will make up for my mistake tho. Getting rediculously fat.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

How were the trichs Pie? With these poly-hybrids I have seen that the pistils can calyx's mature faster than trichs and trichs mature faster than pistils and calyx's.

The Grateful Breaths are looking great very OGKB like. Cookie breeds well and its no difference with these still very early but they have me interested. Very uniform as of right now but one of the three is taking off a lil more and the two top mains are starting to get tall. Topped at 3rd node and 1st node was cut off leaving 4 mains.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Grateful Breaths are looking great very OGKB like. Cookie breeds well and its no difference with these still very early but they have me interested. Very uniform as of right now but one of the three is taking off a lil more and the two top mains are starting to get tall. Topped at 3rd node and 1st node was cut off leaving 4 mains.


it seems like the females most of the time passes right thru jo... which is AWESOME....
how many GB's did you pop to get 3?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> it seems like the females most of the time passes right thru jo... which is AWESOME....
> how many GB's did you pop to get 3?


3 of 6 germed that I soaked. Def need to be scuffed or razor used on edge. I know now and will have better germ rate on next batch I pop. Cherry Puff and Banana Puffs going down in water now. Will pop more GGG beans soon as I sex some of these others and get unwanted males from others


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> How were the trichs Pie? With these poly-hybrids I have seen that the pistils can calyx's mature faster than trichs and trichs mature faster than pistils and calyx's.
> 
> The Grateful Breaths are looking great very OGKB like. Cookie breeds well and its no difference with these still very early but they have me interested. Very uniform as of right now but one of the three is taking off a lil more and the two top mains are starting to get tall. Topped at 3rd node and 1st node was cut off leaving 4 mains.


What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2015)

It's really hard for me to check trichs under hps. These girls were so big I literally COULD NOT move them.

That's what happens when you veg for 7.5 weeks. Hehe.

I started the seeds too early.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are you trying to tell me?


Just saying sometimes we can be fooled about them being ready. I didn't know Greencure could make the pistil look done and was think it was the polyhybrid tricking you into thinking it was done


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's really hard for me to check trichs under hps. These girls were so big I literally COULD NOT move them.
> 
> That's what happens when you veg for 7.5 weeks. Hehe.
> 
> I started the seeds too early.


I just take the scissors in to the flower room, snip a lil piece of bud off of a few different places on the plant, then take those bits to my desk in another room and put them under the scope to check the trichome heads.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I just take the scissors in to the flower room, snip a lil piece of bud off of a few different places on the plant, then take those bits to my desk in another room and put them under the scope to check the trichome heads.


dude so funny i was just doing that with a ghost og sample ...
i want one of those myDX things :
Our first sensor, Canna, will enable you to identify the most important chemicals in cannabis and then relate them to how you feel when using that specific chemical combination. By using MyDx™ to detect THC, CBD, and other cannabinoid and Terpene ratios coupled with an extensive database of countless chemical combinations and their associated feelings, you will finally have the ability to find the best chemical profile that works for you all in one convenient, portable THC tester. By doing so, you also join a growing community of users that test and add new chemical combinations and related feelings each week. This is the perfect cannabis analyzer that allows you to do your own THC testing without the need to go to an expensive central laboratory.


*MyDx™ Analyzer with CannaDx™ Sensor*
Your MyDx Analyzer is a multi-use device and includes the following:
• MyDx Handheld Chemical Analyzer
• MyDx Service Quick Start Guide 
• CannaDx Sensor
• Ten (10) Disposable Sample Inserts
• Power Supply Cord with Adapter
• Micro USB Cable



MyDx™ (My Diagnostic), the first battery operated, handheld, chemical analyzer for consumers is a simple and affordable device that will detect the chemicals of interest based on the use of interchangeable sensors and applications to test solids, liquids and gases of interest to reveal their chemical composition.

$699.00


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

genius idea but 700 dollars?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> genius idea but 700 dollars?


I guess its cause of what it does. If its pretty good and accurate I'm sure the technology inside of it is worth 10x that amount. Plus growers who lots of stuff would pay more than that to have stuff tested in a year I would say so it should pay for itself. Would love one of those myself


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> genius idea but 700 dollars?


thats cheap . i spent 1200 on testing for cbd's last year we try to do 1% of sales as testing as a baseline BUT if this NASA tech works i will be ables to test EVERYTHING . even come to your house and tell you how potent you weed is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

maybe Santa will be good to you!?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> maybe Santa will be good to you!?


santa was just telling me the tech. is not quite accurate with CBD"S ....  
i dont care about THC% as much i know my weed is stoney ... but are my attemps at CBD crosses rich in CBD??
i hear its growing method too... DWC sounds like the way to go with CBD .... northern swamp strains seem to develope more cbd..,,,


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

Joe they have little vials I forget who makes them I will look it up. But you put a .1 in a little vial with solution and it changes to a purple colour, the darker purple the more CBD. I think @hyroot may have tried them. I could be mis-remembering but I am pretty sure a few users here won them off the Adam Dunn show.

http://www.hightimes.com/read/high-buy-cbscientific-personal-analytics-thc-and-cbd-test-kit

If I remember correct you can test fresh buds right off the plant. It's not going to give you a number % but you could compare strains and take the best one to get tested properly with accuracy.

I'd look into them before that Mydx thing. There's some threads on here with the mydx not having great results. Quite a few users here have one and I think there has been only 1 person to date post results at all.

I'm a pessimist  when something that awesome sounding comes out I think it's too good to be true. They had a rep here for an afternoon, he didn't get received well  He couldn't answer anyone's questions.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Joe they have little vials I forget who makes them I will look it up. But you put a .1 in a little vial with solution and it changes to a purple colour, the darker purple the more CBD. I think @hyroot may have tried them. I could be mis-remembering but I am pretty sure a few users here won them off the Adam Dunn show.
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/high-buy-cbscientific-personal-analytics-thc-and-cbd-test-kit
> 
> ...


word up thanks homie...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> why do you guys use attachments and not insert the picture full size?


Because some ppl use their phones and don't have computers...on a phone I makes loading of the page or thread difficult.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Because some ppl use their phones and don't have computers...on a phone I makes loading of the page or thread difficult.


This!

I used to have 5mbps internet, loading full pages of high res images took forever. So I try to thumbnail them when I post pics, unless they are from another thread, I haven't figured out how to link them in a thumbnail.

edit: I upgraded my internet because browsing RIU was annoying


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude so funny i was just doing that with a ghost og sample ...
> i want one of those myDX things :
> Our first sensor, Canna, will enable you to identify the most important chemicals in cannabis and then relate them to how you feel when using that specific chemical combination. By using MyDx™ to detect THC, CBD, and other cannabinoid and Terpene ratios coupled with an extensive database of countless chemical combinations and their associated feelings, you will finally have the ability to find the best chemical profile that works for you all in one convenient, portable THC tester. By doing so, you also join a growing community of users that test and add new chemical combinations and related feelings each week. This is the perfect cannabis analyzer that allows you to do your own THC testing without the need to go to an expensive central laboratory.
> 
> ...



You DO NOT want one of those things, they do not work worth a damn. I watched the rep use it right in front of my face. The THC values are way over shot and I have been told that the machine shows THC even without a sample inside. Whatever you do, make sure you know exactly what you are getting before you spend your money. The technology is NOT where they need it to be and the machine only has that extra cannabis feature so they could get investors.

Really hate to smash anyones dreams as I was one of the first to want one of these things, but alas if it is too good to be true it is.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> santa was just telling me the tech. is not quite accurate with CBD"S ....
> i dont care about THC% as much i know my weed is stoney ... but are my attemps at CBD crosses rich in CBD??
> i hear its growing method too... DWC sounds like the way to go with CBD .... northern swamp strains seem to develope more cbd..,,,


I had a bitch of a time growing any high cbd plant in my organic soil. 4 different strains, all shitty yields. I went out and bought a DWC setup and got great results. I have since switched my base from peat to coco coir and the high cbd strains are fairing much better. Not as good as the DWC, but at least respectable.

The only thing I could conclude from all that was that these types prefer more of an oxygen rich root zone. My soil tends to be pretty dense from all of the castings I use.... so that's my guess. I've read others have similar problems


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You DO NOT want one of those things, they do not work worth a damn. I watched the rep use it right in front of my face. The THC values are way over shot and I have been told that the machine shows THC even without a sample inside. Whatever you do, make sure you know exactly what you are getting before you spend your money. The technology is NOT where they need it to be and the machine only has that extra cannabis feature so they could get investors.
> 
> Really hate to smash anyones dreams as I was one of the first to want one of these things, but alas if it is too good to be true it is.


Sounds about right, pretty sure the method of testing in those things is not the same as the method the labs use. Too good to be true .


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 30, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds about right, pretty sure the method of testing in those things is not the same as the method the labs use. Too good to be true .


Another thing to note is they sell you little rubber inserts which can be cleaned with alcohol (told this by the rep) yet they don't advertise that at all because they want you to single use it and buy a shit ton of something you could re-use. 

If the product worked as intended I would have nothing but joyous things to say about it, but they are blowing smoke up everyone's ass and it isn't right.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

You know popular mechanics breaks down a lot of pseudo science and bullshit claims. I wonder if they would break this thing down and put these shysters out of business. I fucking hate scammers and I hate indiegogo/kickstarter for giving scammers an avenue to smooth talk people away from their money.

My skepticism came from air/water/organic non-organic/pesticides/ etc.etc.etc bullshit claims and then they tacked on cannabis and it seems to be the only part of the entire project they are working on. These other parts of it seem like they would be much more useful to much more people, why would they focus on such a niche market especially when looking for investors? Because this niche market has a lack of regulation they can say what ever they want and not get refuted by a major publication like Popular Mechanics. Where if they were making the claims about Air/Water/Food/Pesticides someone would surely look into it and call out the science behind a device that plugs into your cell phone.

I would absolutely love this thing to be real, which I have said in every thread about it, but I just can't think of a possible way that a device that goes in your pocket can do what $100,000,000 in lab equipment can do. Heck even if it was accurate with Cannabis it would be replacing machines that cost thousands of dollars and take up substantial space. technology doesn't make such drastic leaps, it's just not how things work. Computers didn't start off the size of a room and then we had laptops a year later, shit took 30 years. These guys came up with this hand held device over night practically.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 30, 2015)

2 for 2 highlife... 
mixed gems was a freebie... i have enough of those already from N


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2015)

The girls are not very happy with me now. I plain watered twice and last watering gave them some feed and they seem SUPER cross with me. 

Going to give them plain feed here on out. They have enough green and apparently enough nutes to get them the 1.5 weeks to harvest. 

    
 

I cannot wait to run a lighter mix and shorter plants. Goodness. Every leaf that was lost downstairs has appear in her face. Not very lady like. lol

I have a healthy mom of the purple gal and #5 pheno to run in a few weeks. I will run them shorter and lighter feeds for sure. Less EWC in my soil too. Top dressing mostly from here on out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The girls are not very happy with me now. I plain watered twice and last watering gave them some feed and they seem SUPER cross with me.
> 
> Going to give them plain feed here on out. They have enough green and apparently enough nutes to get them the 1.5 weeks to harvest.
> 
> ...


What kind of mix of soil do you use? Just wondering could be holding too much nutes but they still look great tho. They def have enough to last them for another week or so. Clone run will be much better since you know the phenos more. You running any AGS with these?


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

You guys........


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2015)

what are you guys not understanding about having your posts deleted?

stop put eachother on ignore and cut the childish bullshit


----------



## Beemo (Aug 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> what are you guys not understanding about having your posts deleted?
> 
> stop put eachother on ignore and cut the childish bullshit


thankyou for actually doing you job... 
i did ignore him along time ago.... just keeps snickering at my comments..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What kind of mix of soil do you use? Just wondering could be holding too much nutes but they still look great tho. They def have enough to last them for another week or so. Clone run will be much better since you know the phenos more. You running any AGS with these?


Next run is clones of the fifth girl. Run after is Purple gal clones, followed by AGS in the winter.

I have promix hp with EWC. I am thinking the bottom of my bin has more ewc than the top. Thinking that is what is causing my overwatering problem. I never had a problem with it before premixing EWC in a bin.

When transplanted my clones #5 will get a much lighter mix. Purple gals will get straight promix hp with top dress only.

Next year I will pop the whole pack of cheese x bbp.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> what are you guys not understanding about having your posts deleted?
> 
> stop put eachother on ignore and cut the childish bullshit


Sunni, you went and deleted shit while I was trimming?? What did I miss??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The girls are not very happy with me now. I plain watered twice and last watering gave them some feed and they seem SUPER cross with me.
> 
> Going to give them plain feed here on out. They have enough green and apparently enough nutes to get them the 1.5 weeks to harvest.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes Pie! You got enough jars for all of that bud??


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sunni, you went and deleted shit while I was trimming?? What did I miss??


We both missed out on something eventful, I had to look back to see if it was me.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The girls are not very happy with me now. I plain watered twice and last watering gave them some feed and they seem SUPER cross with me.
> 
> Going to give them plain feed here on out. They have enough green and apparently enough nutes to get them the 1.5 weeks to harvest.
> 
> ...


it looks like a lil too much nitrogen but it could just be them finishing out . keep checking for hermies . 
if i go plain water i will go back to a low feeding of the pyrimid


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sunni, you went and deleted shit while I was trimming?? What did I miss??


i was trimming too  parallell lives ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy smokes Pie! You got enough jars for all of that bud??


meh was just beemo beemo'in, I reported the post. Do I get a medal? Don't need another buck running around calling everyone a pedophile.

It's hilarious that he thanks mods for deleting his own posts lol. Guys out to lunch man. 


I had him on ignore for a while sunni. But he can be quite entertaining  he wears clown shoes on his head.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy smokes Pie! You got enough jars for all of that bud??


I have four one gallon jars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> it looks like a lil too much nitrogen but it could just be them finishing out . keep checking for hermies .
> if i go plain water i will go back to a low feeding of the pyrimid


They were fine for two plain water and as soon as I fed them they got angry.

They're the boss!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> meh was just beemo beemo'in, I reported the post. Do I get a medal? Don't need another buck running around calling everyone a pedophile.
> 
> It's hilarious that he thanks mods for deleting his own posts lol. Guys out to lunch man.
> 
> I had him on ignore for a while sunni. But he can be quite entertaining  he wears clown shoes on his head.


thanks for coming out snitch.. i have never used the report button or told on ANYBODY... even if they were bitchin....
just like how i ignored you for a while? 

all you guys are a bunch of hypocrites... STAY REAL
when ever the shit gets thrown on you... you guys do the same exact shit... 
but when i try to DEFEND myself.. i get modded on.. too damm funny....

why am i defending myself to you guys/gal???
you guys/gals are on the damm computer all day... so of course your broke asses will be bitchin at prices above 150.... 
so, im sorry everybody... im talking to the wrong crowd....


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

smoking to my shit....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thanks for coming out snitch.. i have never used the report button or told on ANYBODY... even if they were bitchin....
> just like how i ignored you for a while?
> 
> all you guys are a bunch of hypocrites... STAY REAL
> ...


Would you like me to dig up your "man I'm going to be eating Ramen Noodles all week after this seed order" post Mr money bags??


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Would you like me to dig up your "man I'm going to be eating Ramen Noodles all week after this seed order" post Mr money bags??


i remember that...i sure did... 
i dropped close 5stacks that weekend... so yeah... noodles were good...
what do you know about a spread?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i remember that...i sure did...
> i dropped close 5stacks that weekend... so yeah... noodles were good...
> what do you know about a spread?


A spread??? Eagle? Centerfold?

Apparently not much


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> A spread??? Eagle? Centerfold?
> Apparently not much


i cant stop laughing.. 
i know you never been locked-up.
a spread is what you eat when your locked up. instead of that bull shit prison food...

like PIMP C said... " Commissary is very Necessary "


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i cant stop laughing..
> i know you never been locked-up.
> a spread is what you eat when your locked up. instead of that bull shit prison food...
> 
> like PIMP C said... " Commissary is very Necessary "


Then yeah, I know nothing about that spread.... and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Then yeah, I know nothing about that spread.... and I'd like to keep it that way


now you know... 
i bet bernie madoff is enjoying some spread right now... bet he never saw that coming...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now you know...
> i bet bernie madoff is enjoying some spread right now... bet he never saw that coming...


he was hiding money with his kids n shit ... i like to think that is an act of desperation to drag them into it . 
THEN they blew the whistle thank GOD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now you know...
> i bet bernie madoff is enjoying some spread right now... bet he never saw that coming...



It'd be nice to see more white collar thieves enjoying that spread.

I bet their spread isn't the normal general population spread though. Probably chowing on veal and cous cous


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It'd be nice to see more white collar thieves enjoying that spread.
> 
> I bet their spread isn't the normal general population spread though. Probably chowing on veal and cous cous


i hope not . 
i hope that guy is eating a daily diet of DICK . all the familys ruined that thought they could retire...
guards are people too . i hear they dont like folks that steal and rape...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i hope not .
> i hope that guy is eating a daily diet of DICK . all the familys ruined that thought they could retire...
> guards are people too . i hear they dont like folks that steal and rape...


They don't mind thieves but rapists and child molesters are the ones who they don't like and that means everyone. Its like that all across this country in every prison so he prolly slides and he prolly has bought some people too. Really think they recovered all the money he stole? He prolly eating steaks and scrimps lol


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i hope not .
> i hope that guy is eating a daily diet of DICK . all the familys ruined that thought they could retire...
> guards are people too .


there were a couple suicides... 
i hope they put a rope for him every night to hang himself...
just wasting more of our tax money, bedding and feeding that scum.. just die

dont forget about ENRON


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

got these coming... 

blue dream X grateful breath
cherry pie kush X grateful breath
forum cookies X mendo breath
seattle sour kush X mendo breath


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> got these coming...
> 
> blue dream X grateful breath
> cherry pie kush X grateful breath
> ...


Bro you have way too many beans lol time to stop buying and start growing lots of them. I tend to stay away from crosses that have the same mom. Don't need anymore Forum Cookies crosses or OG have way too many even tho Forum x Mendo Breath sounds great prolly got lots of cookies in them already have a couple so don't need more.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you have way too many beans lol time to stop buying and start growing lots of them. I tend to stay away from crosses that have the same mom. Don't need anymore Forum Cookies crosses or OG have way too many even tho Forum x Mendo Breath sounds great prolly got lots of cookies in them already have a couple so don't need more.


never done.. im waiting on the master thai drop..

its all pheno hunting for me... everyone of those will be different... even my 20+ cookie crosses... 
plus theres only like 10-15 in a pack... dont care what anybody says... its a hit or miss to find a keeper in a pack....
just like snowflakes... its NEVER the same....
soo i can never have enough...


----------



## kif4224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> got these coming...
> 
> blue dream X grateful breath
> cherry pie kush X grateful breath
> ...


I watched ngr's site all day and could not find that drop last week.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> I watched ngr's site all day and could not find that drop last week.


i think you had to work there to actually get packs . like beemo
just more hype for a bag o cookies . i am even running a cookies cross this year even after the hermie fests they become MOST times...


----------



## kif4224 (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know who's putting those prices on those packs but IMHO 200-250 is high and if what I saw correctly 750 one of the others? Holy fuck that's really insane. I know Mendo Breath is good but are they really worth that much? Was the f1 Mendo Breath seeds released? I know f2 was it wasn't many packs of those was it? I just feel that's to much whoever is putting the price on them. Weren't the Breeders Stash seeds going for 150 at the cup? Its ridiculous how these seeds prices are going up and up. You would think they would be going down but there's lots of breeders who are doing this. With the good breeders I don't think one is doing much better or any different than the other so i don't understand the price thing but it is what it is. None of those will be in my stable just way too many great genetics i think that's just as good or may be even better for very affordable prices.


I went to the michigan medical cup the other weekend. I purchased two packs of the breeders stash directly from ggg themselves for 200 each.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> I went to the michigan medical cup the other weekend. I purchased two packs of the breeders stash directly from ggg themselves for 200 each.


Oh ok that's wassup well I still don't think they're worth that price for one time never tested crosses. I know GGG will hook you up for any problems but still to high. Don't wanna get on the price subject tho lol believe me I would pay that price for seeds but it has to be something that's not out there some type of way or a creation that is just superb and stellar that I have to have it. What seeds did you get by the way?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> I went to the michigan medical cup the other weekend. I purchased two packs of the breeders stash directly from ggg themselves for 200 each.


it cant be... ggg doesnt price gouge.
it says on ggg website 150! damm it
LOL
EDIT: @Flaming Pie is always right... shes a tester for them...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i think you had to work there to actually get packs . like beemo
> just more hype for a bag o cookies . i am even running a cookies cross this year even after the hermie fests they become MOST times...


thats why i have so many cookies... they are known for herming...
nah i dont work there.. i wish.. i would have even more...
just a good customer as you can see...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> I watched ngr's site all day and could not find that drop last week.


N's best customer's got first pick...
check email.
there were only 1 or 2 of each 
very limited...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2015)

i see a ck x mendobreath, any word of cherry ie kush f2s?


----------



## kif4224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well that makes me feel better. I spent literally all day checking, and checking and checking. I picked up the mendo breath #2 × mendo breathe at the cup. Was hoping to score the mendo breathe #m at NGR's drop. 200 a pack is reasonable for something that is limited. Even 250. Ita worth every penny, especially if you find something that is original to your stable and you keep it for years to come.


Joedank said:


> i think you had to work there to actually get packs . like beemo
> just more hype for a bag o cookies . i am even running a cookies cross this year even after the hermie fests they become MOST times...


----------



## kif4224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Does anyone on here have any information on gages strain "holy stics"? 

I would be greatly appreciative of any feedback, pics, reviews...etc.. 

Thanks


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> Well that makes me feel better. I spent literally all day checking, and checking and checking. I picked up the mendo breath #2 × mendo breathe at the cup. Was hoping to score the mendo breathe #m at NGR's drop. 200 a pack is reasonable for something that is limited. Even 250. Ita worth every penny, especially if you find something that is original to your stable and you keep it for years to come.


since you have been one or the only cool head about the price
ill ask N about it. N might have some left.
but you got to get your stats uppppp...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2015)

Slimy...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Slimy...


now were back to names... very mature... 
what happen to it, says 150 on ggg website?
ask ggg crew where they are moving... 
if you only knew, what i know...


----------



## kif4224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> since you have been one or the only cool head about the price
> ill ask N about it. N might have some left.
> but you got to get your stats uppppp...


That would be great. I emailed them about it yesterday in concerns to the drop not occuring. I'm an avid customer of ngr, have been since I came across the site. I'm mmmp certified and love the fact that the rep MI


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> since you have been one or the only cool head about the price
> ill ask N about it. N might have some left.
> but you got to get your stats uppppp...





Flaming Pie said:


> Slimy...


ohhh o know but the poster is right . I would pay just about anything for a nice cut . 
i have had my sour d for 5 years now , it has made me a great name around here as nooone takes the time to grow a 70-77 day strain that has the flavor ohhhh the flavor . my ghost cut rivals it but... so hard to dail in...
i love bro brah deals  its why i do what i do


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now were back to names... very mature...
> what happen to it, says 150 on ggg website?
> ask ggg crew where they are moving...
> if you only knew, what i know...


oh damn you do know them ... 
i am stoked for the move . hope to tour the shop someday lol


----------



## v.s one (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys are 2pid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> now were back to names... very mature...
> what happen to it, says 150 on ggg website?
> ask ggg crew where they are moving...
> if you only knew, what i know...


Just you. 

You are so into yourself and your connections.

You still don't understand that you brought up price and talked about prices at higher than gage ads.

So much wind...


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just you.
> You are so into yourself and your connections.
> You still don't understand that you brought up price and talked about prices at higher than gage ads.
> So much wind...


please leave me alone.... wow... 
the reason i bring it up, because you guys think im blowing wind... 
LOL and you still dont know why its 200+ .,.. thats too funny..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh damn you do know them ...
> i am stoked for the move . hope to tour the shop someday lol


They're moving to CO? I guess that just leaves GLG in the mitten...


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> They're moving to CO? I guess that just leaves GLG in the mitten...


The mitten is a cool place to set up also....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> The mitten is a cool place to set up also....


Yeah, but I can't blame anyone for wanting to live in CO. If I could pick up and move to any state that's where I'd head for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, but I can't blame anyone for wanting to live in CO. If I could pick up and move to any state that's where I'd head for sure.


Or Oregon


----------



## Beemo (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> They're moving to CO?


i would answer that... but there would be more bashing and thread clogging..

i thought this was a ggg info thread..but i was terribly wrong..
no more infos from me, just pics...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys wanted to know if Gage green has any good strains for Insomnia that you would suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 31, 2015)

Who gives a fuck where they move as long as it is dank .


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Or Oregon


Maybe


kif4224 said:


> Does anyone on here have any information on gages strain "holy stics"?
> 
> I would be greatly appreciative of any feedback, pics, reviews...etc..
> 
> Thanks



I believe this is one of the holy sticks I did..I'll make sure.

Very good smoke,has that distinct mendo taste..I'll get more pics.


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 3490538
> I believe this is one of the holy sticks I did..I'll make sure.
> ...


Thanks fo rb the feedback. Totally looks superb.. I just ordered three packs..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Then yeah, I know nothing about that spread.... and I'd like to keep it that way


The only thing beemo spread In jail were his buttcheeks.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 1, 2015)

Getting scroggy doggy!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

Beemo said:


> thanks for coming out snitch.. i have never used the report button or told on ANYBODY... even if they were bitchin....
> just like how i ignored you for a while?
> 
> all you guys are a bunch of hypocrites... STAY REAL
> ...


You called him a pedo and said he was going to lure kids to a van... How is that defending yourself?

You act like a clown and you get treated like a clown by everyone in this thread. NEWSFLASH you are the problem Beemo. Maybe change for the better and quit being such a fucking douche bag and this thread can go back to being the semi-functioning thing it was.

Sure there was argument before you showed up but it moves on. You're the one constantly trying to start a fight over pricing. Every fucking day you got something new to say.

Your trolling is going to get this thread locked when they should just fucking ban you. You offer nothing to this thread at all.

I'm sure the guys at NGR are super thrilled to have such a marketing savant on their team. I mean there's just no way you're turning people away with your obvious affiliation.

Beemo is going to be synonymous with "bitch" pretty soon. Just a Beemo Beemo'in.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> You called him a pedo and said he was going to lure kids to a van... How is that defending yourself?
> 
> You act like a clown and you get treated like a clown by everyone in this thread. NEWSFLASH you are the problem Beemo. Maybe change for the better and quit being such a fucking douche bag and this thread can go back to being the semi-functioning thing it was.
> 
> ...


I'm going with firestax from now on just in case beemo is actually a part of NGR. If he's not he sure is damaging their rep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

unwatching this car crash. I'll keep an eye for GGG info elsewhere


----------



## Beemo (Sep 1, 2015)

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT

EDIT: dont forget about this one.. you got the mod to delete all my other post
what makes you think peep just want to here your opinion only?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't do shit beemo. There's mods that read this thread. 

People don't have to report shit for it to get deleted. Even if I didn't report your pedo comment it would have been gone anyways the second a mod seen it. 

Just brought it to their attention.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I didn't do shit beemo. There's mods that read this thread.
> People don't have to report shit for it to get deleted. Even if I didn't report your pedo comment it would have been gone anyways the second a mod seen it.
> Just brought it to their attention.


its funny how your comments stay up.. and mine get deleted...
good one...

so let me get this straight... your backing up a guy that showed his dick in public? that is a perv/pedo

EDIT: dont even respond to that. i already know the answer... please ignore me... tired of arguing. i dont even know why im arguing with you....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

can you two not just take this elswhere ffs? how old are we?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 1, 2015)

im done with you guys today.. i got a long day of serious training today... unlike some peeps.. i dont sit on my azz all day...
got to prepare for this weekend basketball tourney and flag football tourney next weekend.... 
busting out my jordan 12 and nike cleats...


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can you two not just take this elswhere ffs? how old are we?


sorry man, sucked into the tarp. my bad. Should know better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

lol. gotta watch those tarps man!


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ascension#5 ...getting some color-- the other 3 females not so prominent on coloring but they do have a light green/blue-ish? Purple-ish? tint going on...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Beemo (Sep 1, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm going with firestax from now on just in case beemo is actually a part of NGR. If he's not he sure is damaging their rep.


im good friends with them too...
i shop EVERYWHERE and keep good contact with them


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> You offer nothing to this thread at all.


Well......if you're talking about useable info related to GGG, you're right.

But if you're smoking a good 'up' weed, and your sense of humor is engaged, no one tosses up fat softballs better - and that's saying something.


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 1, 2015)

I know one thing for sure, I recently acquired an interest in ggg. I've ran many different seeds from many different companies. I've found a keeper, here and there.. meh. At the same time tho, ive got a stable stocked with elite cuts. They are the majority of my runs. But, Ggg has unique flavors and great blends. I'm currently going to obsess into the mendo breathe#2× mendo breath, a few beans at a time and hope I find something special to keep around. That's the fun in this. Its not about what we pay for a pack of beans, or who's down talking who in a thread. It's about the journey, the growth in knowledge, learning from mistakes.... Bottom line is, we are doing something we love to do. Ggg is making it possible for us to expand our horizons. They deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 1, 2015)

My other 3 Ascension...
Fresh w/morning dew...
30 days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 1, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm going with firestax from now on just in case beemo is actually a part of NGR. If he's not he sure is damaging their rep.


Damn NGR, shit just got real. When will the people lock beemo into his own forum to forever post with himself.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 1, 2015)

@jesus of Cannabis 

your smart for not saying the prices, but im pretty sure you got a good deal from them...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Damn NGR, shit just got real. When will the people lock beemo into his own forum to forever post with himself.


He needs to get out my thread with all that hostility.

Bamboo can only bend so far...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought Hamish started this thread? Forget all this bs man and just post pics share info and experiences of the strains. No need for all this stuff just show the dank


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought Hamish started this thread? Forget all this bs man and just post pics share info and experiences of the strains. No need for all this stuff just show the dank


He did, but pie's taken over.  She's the top poster and one of the only ones throwing up shots of gage gear 

hoping to change taht if I can get some grape Stomper og's above dirt and healthy.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> He did, but pie's taken over.  She's the top poster and one of the only ones throwing up shots of gage gear
> 
> hoping to change taht if I can get some grape Stomper og's above dirt and healthy.


I would change that but I guess I am a cheapskate, don't feel like spending 160 bucks on one pack when I can get two or three.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I would change that but I guess I am a cheapskate, don't feel like spending 160 bucks on one pack when I can get two or three.


There some good packs for $100 too and plenty of f2s floating around too.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 1, 2015)

Beemo said:


> im good friends with them too...
> i shop EVERYWHERE and keep good contact with them


You sure do buy a lot and like to show your pack but show us some pics of them that would be better


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> There some good packs for $100 too and plenty of f2s floating around too.


By no means am I knocking them, just nothing in the lower range that I wanted. One day though, I know someone who does GGG and I am hoping he might trade me for something I have .


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 1, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @jesus of Cannabis
> 
> your smart for not saying the prices, but im pretty sure you got a good deal from them...


i dont give prices on things i buy, if i want them then the price is ok to me...to someone else that may be weird but its my preception.
thats also why i dont give final weights and measurements, if i grew it for me, its ok for me 

but yes it was a nice coin going out, hoping to see the genetics pay off, which they usually do.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i dont give prices on things i buy, if i want them then the price is ok to me...to someone else that may be weird but its my preception.
> thats also why i dont give final weights and measurements, if i grew it for me, its ok for me
> 
> but yes it was a nice coin going out, hoping to see the genetics pay off, which they usually do.


How's that UD x Mendo Montage?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 1, 2015)

lol interesting, it is a good smoke but heavy heavy "dont plan anything today" type of weed.
i wouldn't do it again, but i only had one seed, so it isnt a fair judgement to the strain. someone with a larger sample size may find the one i was hoping for.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> lol interesting, it is a good smoke but heavy heavy "dont plan anything today" type of weed.
> i wouldn't do it again, but i only had one seed, so it isnt a fair judgement to the strain. someone with a larger sample size may find the one i was hoping for.


Sounds like you got more of an OG type pheno I'm sure you were prolly looking for a nice color pheno with the Mendo flavor. Maybe somebody could tell us what the Mendo Montage dad usually brings to the table


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 1, 2015)

ya i wanted the grape flavor and the sativa high, but dont get me wrong, its a nice after work weed and the one i roll before bed


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 1, 2015)

reading your grow journal in sincity forums. never heard of perilite being used to sprout...nice.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> reading your grow journal in sincity forums. never heard of perilite being used to sprout...nice.


You can sprout seeds in just about anything really. I remember when I saw my buddy take a nice size 2x2 square of foam off a mattress and sprout seeds in it. Thought it was weird but now I look back on it its just like a rapid rooter. I could see somebody using it like cubes for a medium. Perlite is good have to keep it very moist tho can lose seeds if not kept wet enough


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i dont give prices on things i buy, if i want them then the price is ok to me...to someone else that may be weird but its my preception.
> thats also why i dont give final weights and measurements, if i grew it for me, its ok for me
> 
> but yes it was a nice coin going out, hoping to see the genetics pay off, which they usually do.


To be honest I've only ever had one breeder not pay off. I follow the same ideology as far as weights go. I weigh if people ask, I'm horrible at guessing , but if it fills a couple jars I'm happy. 

Only one plant I've grown to finish that I really haven't like, OG Grape Krypt gave me chest pains and anxiety attacks bad.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 1, 2015)

Why is it 75% of threads are arguments? All I know is I got a pack of the breeder stash on the way...which came from someone who is making $25 off me, who got them from his Close homeboys... that being Gage Green...& they are moving the whole operation to Michigan in a few weeks... so ya gage fire will be plentiful in the mitten in the future...& maybe ngr has some packs left... id call yankee & ask instead of asking a dude on a thread...those who know already know...but if you ask...then youll know.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 1, 2015)

my sssdhxbbp is a racy one, makes the heart seems to beat harder and the feeling of going over a hill in a car real fast, its a work weed and mixed with some GDP is a nice day off walking in the woods kinda thing.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 2, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Why is it 75% of threads are arguments? All I know is I got a pack of the breeder stash on the way...which came from someone who is making $25 off me, who got them from his Close homeboys... that being Gage Green...& they are moving the whole operation to Michigan in a few weeks... so ya gage fire will be plentiful in the mitten in the future...& maybe ngr has some packs left... id call yankee & ask instead of asking a dude on a thread...those who know already know...but if you ask...then youll know.


yea this forum becomes a sshit show sometimes . glad GGG will have a central location . prices are prices who cares what the prices are if your NOT gonna cough up the dough anyway...
thank you for mentioning yankee . that is the right guy to ask.
i figured everyone knew already it was the dirty glove . 
be out to visit in june for a wedding


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> To be honest I've only ever had one breeder not pay off. I follow the same ideology as far as weights go. I weigh if people ask, I'm horrible at guessing , but if it fills a couple jars I'm happy.
> 
> Only one plant I've grown to finish that I really haven't like, OG Grape Krypt gave me chest pains and anxiety attacks bad.


She sure was racy and creepy lol after a good cure my pheno #1 was sativa to the max but pheno 2 was more very more couchlock


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Why is it 75% of threads are arguments? All I know is I got a pack of the breeder stash on the way...which came from someone who is making $25 off me, who got them from his Close homeboys... that being Gage Green...& they are moving the whole operation to Michigan in a few weeks... so ya gage fire will be plentiful in the mitten in the future...& maybe ngr has some packs left... id call yankee & ask instead of asking a dude on a thread...those who know already know...but if you ask...then youll know.


Bang bang......I like this dude..

Shots fired.

I been looking for a good place to go eat in mich...


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

Hemp Depot has a whole mess of Gage Green Gear for 106-156.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

The precious child sounds good. So do a couple others but I think I may order a pack of Diamonds and Dust and a pack of Good Idea's and see what I find in them or maybe the Crimson Crush that one sounds good.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The precious child sounds good. So do a couple others but I think I may order a pack of Diamonds and Dust and a pack of Good Idea's and see what I find in them or maybe the Crimson Crush that one sounds good.


 I think if your looking for color crimson is the way to go.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Hemp Depot has a whole mess of Gage Green Gear for 106-156.


I first read that as "Home Depot". 

"Hell yeah. About time!" We're my first thoughts.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I first read that as "Home Depot".
> 
> "Hell yeah. About time!" We're my first thoughts.


me too man, in fact until you quoted him I was confused.
Mind playin tricks on me..


----------



## v.s one (Sep 2, 2015)

@genuity it was hard for me to put your instructions to work by just words. My fault not yours so here is a pic of daybreaker with the net. Let me know if I fucked it up or anyone else gots any pointers I woul love to hear them never uses the net. Just top super crop top . Peace


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3491613 @genuity it was hard for me to put your instructions to work by just words. My fault not yours so here is a pic of daybreaker with the net. Let me know if I fucked it up or anyone else gots any pointers I woul love to hear them never uses the net. Just top super crop top . Peace


...Usually use a couple of stakes with the netting-- keep the whole thing from flopping over... you look like DWC so maybe a pvc cage of some sort?!?... Something free-standing, yet sturdy...
--Man that girl is gonna be BIG!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 2, 2015)

Daybreaker and Crimson Crush from HD,one of them will be germinated soon.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 2, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> ...Usually use a couple of stakes with the netting-- keep the whole thing from flopping over... you look like DWC so maybe a pvc cage of some sort?!?... Something free-standing, yet sturdy...
> --Man that girl is gonna be BIG!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


That's how I like em big and tasty. I think I will rig something with some stakes


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> That's how I like em big and tasty. I think I will rig something with some stakes


...ummm, my advice comes from outdoor container exp. 
If you're finishing her inside-- I believe you would be trying to flatten/spread/even out your canopy so as to get most bud sites equal lighting....


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3491613 @genuity it was hard for me to put your instructions to work by just words. My fault not yours so here is a pic of daybreaker with the net. Let me know if I fucked it up or anyone else gots any pointers I woul love to hear them never uses the net. Just top super crop top . Peace


Ok,with that setup,as she grows,and the tops push up...you will be able to pull the part of the net down,pulling down the branch with it,be easy not to snap...you will want to tie what ever net you pull down,to the pot.

I would for sure put a few stake,in spots to help sturdy up the plant.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I first read that as "Home Depot".
> 
> "Hell yeah. About time!" We're my first thoughts.


Lmao


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2015)

ive cut them been a week just cut another male to see the first one are still alive like they starting to clone themselve lol like we don't want to die fuck you 


Mr.Head said:


> Hemp Depot has a whole mess of Gage Green Gear for 106-156.


Damn right!! already made an order too bad they have not card option


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> View attachment 3491496 ive cut them been a week just cut another male to see the first one are still alive like they starting to clone themselve lol like we don't want to die fuck you
> 
> 
> Damn right!! already made an order too bad they have not card option


I'm not sure what it is but I can't stand the idea of mailing money orders, cash etc. I think it's because I tried that once at the seed depot as it went under. They took my money order, cashed it and never sent beans. Bad taste in mouth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2015)

someone was asking me about the banana smelling aloha..

Well just did a sniff. Banana still. Glad I kept her. sweet funk.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm not sure what it is but I can't stand the idea of mailing money orders, cash etc. I think it's because I tried that once at the seed depot as it went under. They took my money order, cashed it and never sent beans. Bad taste in mouth.


 Been checking C.V were your cookie wrecks fems or regulars when that train wreck happened?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm not sure what it is but I can't stand the idea of mailing money orders, cash etc. I think it's because I tried that once at the seed depot as it went under. They took my money order, cashed it and never sent beans. Bad taste in mouth.


I was skeptical at first but some pals.here order from them without problem and for canadian we can make money order


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Been checking C.V were your cookie wrecks fems or regulars when that train wreck happened?


I'm not sure to be honest. They were sent with lots of other cv gear for testing. All were in little clear baggies with sharpie on them. I only popped 2 both were female. So................??? They sure were killer though.

Edit: one was a cookie leaner that was pretty much identical to the clone only. 
One was a hybrid of both I actually liked better.


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 2, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Daybreaker and Crimson Crush from HD,one of them will be germinated soon.View attachment 3491625


The Crimson crush supposedly has a 30%+ pheno


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

Sure you're not thinking of Quantum Kush? I've heard it can be 38%+


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Sure you're not thinking of Quantum Kush? I've heard it can be 38%+


I saw on instagram that ggg had a photo of a crimson crush nug that tested at 30%+


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3491613 @genuity it was hard for me to put your instructions to work by just words. My fault not yours so here is a pic of daybreaker with the net. Let me know if I fucked it up or anyone else gots any pointers I woul love to hear them never uses the net. Just top super crop top . Peace


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 2, 2015)

If anyone on here knows how I could acquire more of the breeders stash seed packs, please let me know. Just a shot in the dark, but, ya never know. Thought I'd try.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 2, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> If anyone on here knows how I could acquire more of the breeders stash seed packs, please let me know. Just a shot in the dark, but, ya never know. Thought I'd try.


Call ngr, # is on the website. Might take cpl days to answer...hes a busy dude.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 2, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> I saw on instagram that ggg had a photo of a crimson crush nug that tested at 30%+


Ive seen some mean ass pics of some Crush, i believe 30% might be possible. Ppl say quantum kush tests high also.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anybody on here smoked the Seattle Sour Kush?


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 2, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Call ngr, # is on the website. Might take cpl days to answer...hes a busy dude.


Thanks for the advice. I've tried calling it several times to no avail. The number doesn't even go through. I'll try again and see if anything changed.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 2, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've tried calling it several times to no avail. The number doesn't even go through. I'll try again and see if anything changed.


Ya sometimes the phone isnt on, hes beyond busy just keep trying. Id call 5-7ish at night.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2015)

Lil piece of grape stomper x blue Tara all cured up. Tastes like purple berry muffin dough.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Sure you're not thinking of Quantum Kush? I've heard it can be 38%+


There was a pretty mellow thread all about it.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3491939 View attachment 3491942
> Lil piece of grape stomper x blue Tara all cured up. Tastes like purple berry muffin dough.


that pink background makes it look extraaaa trippy....nice...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2015)

I love the deep orange pistils


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 3, 2015)

Does anybody have ngr's physical address? Suppose to go up today and snag some beans


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> Does anybody have ngr's physical address? Suppose to go up today and snag some beans


No shit? I didn't know that was an option


----------



## v.s one (Sep 3, 2015)

Animism 7/8 have tales gonna hit soil soon. They barely had tails last night and boom this mourning. Looking for females and males this run.


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit? I didn't know that was an option


Apparently it's not.. lmao


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

I will be checking trichs tomorrow.

I have a feeling the green girl is done. Possibly the purple girl too.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 3, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> that pink background makes it look extraaaa trippy....nice...


 Yeah all them colors blend well together.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 3, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> Does anybody have ngr's physical address? Suppose to go up today and snag some beans


 White cherry cookies should be at the door today ngr's all good in my book


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3491939 View attachment 3491942
> Lil piece of grape stomper x blue Tara all cured up. Tastes like purple berry muffin dough.


I have been on this Gage x Bodhi trip for quite some time now. At first I liked the Dream Beaver daddy but I am now more stoked on my Dirty Sanchez F2 poppa... Going to take a long time before I have something I am proud of showing lol DS F2 crosses all F1 and only very gently dipped into for testing... Project on hold while I run the Dragon Blood test... I know something really epic awaits at the end of the journey. Just, hot damn, getting to know your boys is a pain in the scrotum.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have been on this Gage x Bodhi trip for quite some time now. At first I liked the Dream Beaver daddy but I am now more stoked on my Dirty Sanchez F2 poppa... Going to take a long time before I have something I am proud of showing lol DS F2 crosses all F1 and only very gently dipped into for testing... Project on hold while I run the Dragon Blood test... I know something really epic awaits at the end of the journey. Just, hot damn, getting to know your boys is a pain in the scrotum.


Totally agree. Males can be a bit of a pain. The attributes you're looking for don't always translate to the offspring. Then if the pollen works well on one mom, the next mom could not wanna play. Total crapshoot until extensive testing is done. Something most don't wanna do/have room for.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have been on this Gage x Bodhi trip for quite some time now. At first I liked the Dream Beaver daddy but I am now more stoked on my Dirty Sanchez F2 poppa... Going to take a long time before I have something I am proud of showing lol DS F2 crosses all F1 and only very gently dipped into for testing... Project on hold while I run the Dragon Blood test... I know something really epic awaits at the end of the journey. Just, hot damn, getting to know your boys is a pain in the scrotum.


I harvested my first batch of pollen the other night. Fuck me. I have seasonal pollen allergies, and turns out marijuana pollen makes me sneeze like a mofo too. I'll be amazed if my flower room doesn't end up all seeded. Smh. I need to revisit how I go about this. Letting the males get huge and gently tapping the branches makes a huge mess. Joe Danks method of clipping a few branches and putting them in a glass of water before they open up seems like an easier, less messy way to go about it. Back to the drawing board. 

I did manage to collect a bit of pollen though! lol


----------



## Joedank (Sep 3, 2015)

make some earthworm tea and put the cut male in that . in a closet on a peice of glass . 
i use that method so i can get pure pollen and do alot of males in a short window..


st0wandgrow said:


> I harvested my first batch of pollen the other night. Fuck me. I have seasonal pollen allergies, and turns out marijuana pollen makes me sneeze like a mofo too. I'll be amazed if my flower room doesn't end up all seeded. Smh. I need to revisit how I go about this. Letting the males get huge and gently tapping the branches makes a huge mess. Joe Danks method of clipping a few branches and putting them in a glass of water before they open up seems like an easier, less messy way to go about it. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> I did manage to collect a bit of pollen though! lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> make some earthworm tea and put the cut male in that . in a closet on a peice of glass .
> i use that method so i can get pure pollen and do alot of males in a short window..


Nice, will be doing that if this Monster Cookies X Alien Stardawg turns into a nice looking dude.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> make some earthworm tea and put the cut male in that . in a closet on a peice of glass .
> i use that method so i can get pure pollen and do alot of males in a short window..


How long do you let them go before snipping some branches? Couple weeks 12/12?

Edit: what type of light do you need to keep over them?

I appologize if this has been covered already but I'm all looped up on pain killers from an unexpected sports hernia surgery yesterday and my brain is a lil frazzled.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How long do you let them go before snipping some branches? Couple weeks 12/12?


can i be zen and say "as long as it takes "
each strain is so diffrent . many grow roots and finish out flowering with water roots . some dont...
i had some hazes go 13 weeks and some cookies and cannatonic go 5-6 weeks ... soooo yea i pluck the first nuts sometimes and wait checking 2X a day...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> can i be zen and say "as long as it takes "
> each strain is so diffrent . many grow roots and finish out flowering with water roots . some dont...
> i had some hazes go 13 weeks and some cookies and cannatonic go 5-6 weeks ... soooo yea i pluck the first nuts sometimes and wait checking 2X a day...


Yeah, I can see what you're saying already. I had a few Sweet Skunk males that I quarantined (kinda) and 2 of the three took about 5 weeks to nut, but the other one was dropping pollen everywhere by day 14 of 12/12. I was not expecting that!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I harvested my first batch of pollen the other night. Fuck me. I have seasonal pollen allergies, and turns out marijuana pollen makes me sneeze like a mofo too. I'll be amazed if my flower room doesn't end up all seeded. Smh. I need to revisit how I go about this. Letting the males get huge and gently tapping the branches makes a huge mess. Joe Danks method of clipping a few branches and putting them in a glass of water before they open up seems like an easier, less messy way to go about it. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> I did manage to collect a bit of pollen though! lol


Same here with the allergies. I have it so bad my sense of taste has been ruined for YEARS. No bullshit though, YOGA. With proper breathing. Tai Chi also you will be amazed. What I do for pollinating is use an Al B Fuct style 'clone box' vented out the opposite end of the house through HEPA filters. So I flower males and females straight from clone right in the 'clone' box. Way I figure is small seed batches equal the same odds from smaller runs. For flower I am using pallets the way Calicat does his from seed runs so I use a combo of teks learned exclusively off RIU to manage pollen and seed count. Not kidding myself that it is more than a hobby.


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 3, 2015)

You guys are lucky working with raw female plants i get hives, making dry sift is not fun for me. Once cured and ready for smoking it has no allergic effect, i can also hand mix bubble oddly so it really makes no sence to me.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 3, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> You guys are lucky working with raw female plants i get hives, making dry sift is not fun for me. Once cured and ready for smoking it has no allergic effect, i can also hand mix bubble oddly so it really makes no sence to me.


Man I find that so strange! I used to think people who said that were full of it until I saw multiple friends break out in hives brushing against a few leaves! I would be so very very bummed if I was allergic to any part of the plant. But hey! At least you're all good when it's cured and ready to go. And isn't that what's most important?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> can i be zen and say "as long as it takes "
> each strain is so diffrent . many grow roots and finish out flowering with water roots . some dont...
> i had some hazes go 13 weeks and some cookies and cannatonic go 5-6 weeks ... soooo yea i pluck the first nuts sometimes and wait checking 2X a day...


Totally! I've had some shoot Ron Jeremy loads about 15 days in! Others have taken so long I end up culling them before pollen drops (6plus weeks). I've flowered males under t8 four foot shop lights. Tbh honest they seem to looooove it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

So.... I'm really starting to hate this soil mix I have. About to toss it. Fricken annoying. Just ewc and promix... like wtf..

My girls wont stop the interveinal chlorosis. Just tops are green. Like wtf.



Misted them with Epsom salts in case it is mag. The purple clone is starting to show the same symptoms. So pissed right now.

I don't know what the fuck they want.

I will be uppotting them in a few days. I am going to use straight promix. Hoping I see improvement soon.

(I thought it was caused by the overwatering but now the revegging clone is showing the same problem a bit and she never was overwatered..)


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So.... I'm really starting to hate this soil mix I have. About to toss it. Fricken annoying. Just ewc and promix... like wtf..
> 
> My girls wont stop the interveinal chlorosis. Just tops are green. Like wtf.
> 
> ...


Yeah,I'm in the same boat...can not wait to get full soil mix going again..


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 3, 2015)

Well heres where im at right now, one seedling(my last lemon puff bean) one good clone and a few ugly mutants. I know my veg tent is dirty and i shouldnt have the plants sitting in their runoff but im broke and moneys going towards things other than a veg tent(plus i hate tents, fuck that thing). Seedling is in composted soil/coco being fed water. The rest is coco they look fucked because like a jackass i wasnt Phing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I'm in the same boat...can not wait to get full soil mix going again..


What's going on with you?

You gonna go plain soil with teas and topdressings?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

Pie were you giving those ladies just plain water n that soil mix of ewc and promix? If so they need cal/mag and N bad there's no food in that. If you bottle feed get them girls some N in them and they should respond. I use FFOF or Roots Organic for soil already amended and I make supersoil that's it plain water and tea topdress with supersoil


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pie were you giving those ladies just plain water n that soil mix of ewc and promix? If so they need cal/mag and N bad there's no food in that. If you bottle feed get them girls some N in them and they should respond. I use FFOF or Roots Organic for soil already amended and I make supersoil that's it plain water and tea topdress with supersoil


Yeah I may increase their feed. It has been really humid lately and that could be causing them to drink less maybe.

When I transplant Saturday I can up their dosage. They aren't showing any claw so they might respond well to more food.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So.... I'm really starting to hate this soil mix I have. About to toss it. Fricken annoying. Just ewc and promix... like wtf..
> 
> My girls wont stop the interveinal chlorosis. Just tops are green. Like wtf.
> 
> ...


looks like iron clorosis but that is a toughy .
if you got the time do a quick test . do you use a water soluable nutrient?? if so foliar at 1/2-1/4 strenght on one plant and see ... easy way to test food needs / if it too much ... if you add a tablespoon of H202 from your medicine chest it will perk em up a bit too...
sometimes i do botanicare calmag so i can foliar with fulvic and h202 man does it work


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So.... I'm really starting to hate this soil mix I have. About to toss it. Fricken annoying. Just ewc and promix... like wtf..
> 
> My girls wont stop the interveinal chlorosis. Just tops are green. Like wtf.
> 
> ...


They WANT you to go to the NEXT LEVEL. They WANT to grow themselves. They want all control. They want to create soil structure themselves. LIVING ORGANIC SOIL. Those three words mean EVERYTHING. My soil is now somewhere around 12th generation recycled and keeps getting better. I almost ignore growing the plant. I grow the soil. The technologies available to an organic gardener far surpass synthetics. Bokashi, bio carbon, worms and microscopes ftw. Composting is such a relaxing hobby too. And very cool people dealing with the organic crowd. Like one percent of the arguments and bullshit from the hydro crowd.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2015)

It is the Gage Green way. Organic and probiotic. A passion for micro life and the benefits a good relationship and understanding of your micro herd bring. Taking care of that which takes care of us down to the microscopic level. This is stewardship the way God commanded in the Bible. This is caring and taking care helping save a planet never mind get high. Best to save the planet first seeing as all our dope grows on it.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> They WANT you to go to the NEXT LEVEL. They WANT to grow themselves. They want all control. They want to create soil structure themselves. LIVING ORGANIC SOIL. Those three words mean EVERYTHING. My soil is now somewhere around 12th generation recycled and keeps getting better. I almost ignore growing the plant. I grow the soil. The technologies available to an organic gardener far surpass synthetics. Bokashi, bio carbon, worms and microscopes ftw. Composting is such a relaxing hobby too. And very cool people dealing with the organic crowd. Like one percent of the arguments and bullshit from the hydro crowd.


yes playing with poo can be fun i guess...but your right


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yes playing with poo can be fun i guess...but your right


Well if you are like six years old I guess playing with shit is fun lol. My plants happen to be vegan. Animal manure is not actually the most abundant or best fertilizer far as nature goes. Nature uses humic material. Microbes feed off that, plants feed off dead microbes (to really over simplify the process).


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've flowered males under t8 four foot shop lights. Tbh honest they seem to looooove it.


This is year 2 of making seeds. I took extra male and female clones and paired them up in soil containers on the back deck. Grape smuggler m and f, and a chernobyl male w/ a cherry white female. Pollen dropped on the girls just a couple of days ago.



Mad Hamish said:


> This is caring and taking care helping save a planet never mind get high. Best to save the planet first seeing as all our dope grows on it.


LOL !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> They WANT you to go to the NEXT LEVEL. They WANT to grow themselves. They want all control. They want to create soil structure themselves. LIVING ORGANIC SOIL. Those three words mean EVERYTHING. My soil is now somewhere around 12th generation recycled and keeps getting better. I almost ignore growing the plant. I grow the soil. The technologies available to an organic gardener far surpass synthetics. Bokashi, bio carbon, worms and microscopes ftw. Composting is such a relaxing hobby too. And very cool people dealing with the organic crowd. Like one percent of the arguments and bullshit from the hydro crowd.


 Fwiw I've seen some of the most insane arguments/beefs/battles in the organics section plus beemo claims to be organic. So not sure I can agree with that claim. Lol. There are douchey organic growers and douchey hydro people. For the most part people are douches. Animals are much better.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

I can't even argue with that, I haven't been in the Organics section in a while, not because I don't want the information but because the information is surrounded by arguments. 

I miss the tea thread. Peaceful place where I learned the vast majority of my grow techniques.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fwiw I've seen some of the most insane arguments/beefs/battles in the organics section plus beemo claims to be organic. So not sure I can agree with that claim. Lol. There are douchey organic growers and douchey hydro people. For the most part people are douches. Animals are much better.


Lol! Organic guys don't often bicker among themselves. It's when a synthetic grower wanders in to an organic thread that the claws come out. "Go somewhere else with your shitty chemical weed". 

I think there is more arguing over all with synthetic growers, just because there are more of them, and more things to bicker about (nutrient brands (Advanced!!), to flush or not to flush, etc) but organic heads tend to be more high and mighty and look down their noses at others.... which drives me nuts. It's like a friggin religion to some peeps.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

I totally respect organic. I am a very cautious person tho.

I would need someone to literally show me a way to make it work in person...

I am just ready to go back to plain promix and topdressing.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lol! Organic guys don't often bicker among themselves. It's when a synthetic grower wanders in to an organic thread that the claws come out. "Go somewhere else with your shitty chemical weed".
> 
> I think there is more arguing over all with synthetic growers, just because there are more of them, and more things to bicker about (nutrient brands (Advanced!!), to flush or not to flush, etc) but organic heads tend to be more high and mighty and look down their noses at others.... which drives me nuts. It's like a friggin religion to some peeps.


The claws come out!


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> This is year 2 of making seeds. I took extra male and female clones and paired them up in soil containers on the back deck. Grape smuggler m and f, and a chernobyl male w/ a cherry white female. Pollen dropped on the girls just a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !


Is that cherry white from cabin fever? How is it, i have a pack i havent popped as well as few others from them. Ive only grown blue geez from them & it was ok but nothing worth keeping.


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

New drop, of GGG. coming soon, at N...top secret...im the only one that, knows this.

Your welcome


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> New drop, of GGG. coming soon, at N...top secret...im the only one that, knows this.
> 
> Your welcome


Damn this whole time you were working for the bean store you couldn't even kick me down an extra pack of freebies?


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Damn this whole time you were working for the bean store you couldn't even kick me down an extra pack of freebies?


Im not, putting up. with your ship again.

Ignored


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lol! Organic guys don't often bicker among themselves. It's when a synthetic grower wanders in to an organic thread that the claws come out. "Go somewhere else with your shitty chemical weed".
> 
> I think there is more arguing over all with synthetic growers, just because there are more of them, and more things to bicker about (nutrient brands (Advanced!!), to flush or not to flush, etc) but organic heads tend to be more high and mighty and look down their noses at others.... which drives me nuts. It's like a friggin religion to some peeps.


I am mostly organic, not 100% yet but I plan to get there. I feel the same way most organic growers do, I do my own because I got tired of black ash, chemical burn in my nose and my lungs just don't like all the shit thats in it. 

Wether that is from organic or synthetics I would not have the slightest clue, I don't know how every person grows that I share with but I do prefer a nice clean white ash on the end of my joint. I strive to do that, if it is clean that is what I need. Even if it isn't knock your dick in the dirt weed I would rather have something I don't have to go grab my inhaler for after five minute smoke sesh.

100% natural is the way the earth has always done it, lady earth replenishes herself and keeps giving back if you give her the opportunity. I still have to find a spot to put a worm bin, I plan on getting some of them red wriglers and tossing them in the garden.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> Im not, putting up. with your ship again.
> 
> Ignored


Aww preschool is finally out? Welcome home GGG.


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Aww preschool is finally out? Welcome home GGG.


listen kid, ive been eating, nothing but ramen noodles lately so, i'm hungry and not in a mood for, your ship.

steer clear


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am mostly organic, not 100% yet but I plan to get there. I feel the same way most organic growers do, I do my own because I got tired of black ash, chemical burn in my nose and my lungs just don't like all the shit thats in it.
> 
> Wether that is from organic or synthetics I would not have the slightest clue, I don't know how every person grows that I share with but I do prefer a nice clean white ash on the end of my joint. I strive to do that, if it is clean that is what I need. Even if it isn't knock your dick in the dirt weed I would rather have something I don't have to go grab my inhaler for after five minute smoke sesh.
> 
> 100% natural is the way the earth has always done it, lady earth replenishes herself and keeps giving back if you give her the opportunity. I still have to find a spot to put a worm bin, I plan on getting some of them red wriglers and tossing them in the garden.


I definitely dig it. It can become a little time consuming if you follow all of the tips and recipes, but I've got it to where I just build my soil and keep it moist.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

Too many good synthetic growers to say organics is the only way to grow. But for me it's the easiest. That's why I do it. Plain water feeding all the way threw, no trying to guess how much nutrients each strain needs to stay happy.

It cut the complexity of my grows down greatly.

I'm hardly an organic guru though  I mix some meals in some peat(soon be coco) and compost and don't do shit for 30 days then put plants in it. I argue for organics only because it's just that simple. I used advance nutrients for like 3 grows and Jacks(Plant Prod. in Canada) for a grow or two and didn't enjoy what I was doing when feeding the plants.

I use bottled Cal/mag if I have too and bottled Silica on everything I grow, veggies included. 

I've had my issues in organics as well, but not nearly as many as when I was using synethics a lot of that is no doubt experience and learning to read plants. That said I'm going to run full synths in coco for a few plants and use up some of these old nutrients I got lying around  Waste not want not.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> I wish, you fools would, stop arguing about GGG prices. All the, time with this ship
> 
> smdh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> listen kid, ive been eating, nothing but ramen noodles lately so, i'm hungry and not in a mood for, your ship.
> 
> steer clear


Sounds like you have a problem...

You are aware that eating right is more important than that extra pack of beans right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> I wish, you fools would, stop arguing about GGG prices. All the, time with this ship
> 
> smdh


are you drunk?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


>


I'm not going to lie Beemo that's a pretty hilarious follow up 

When no ones looking and I'm really really high this is a total guilty pleasure song 





Makes me feel bad on the inside but I had to tell someone


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

I bet I just took a huge cred. hit


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Naw.. not from me, I just read everything outta context so it makes more sense... lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> are you drunk?


Ignored


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I bet I just took a huge cred. hit


Don't worry I won't tell anyone, I can't stand that little twerp. Her and Justin look like twins, bet she has a bigger dick tho. Be weary!


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> Ignored


He went from being funny to taking Grow Your Owns trolling methods. So unoriginal...

BEEMO


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm not going to lie Beemo that's a pretty hilarious follow up
> 
> When no ones looking and I'm really really high this is a total guilty pleasure song
> 
> ...


Thats, bangin fareal


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm still waiting for bob zs synthetic formula.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm still waiting for bob zs synthetic formula.


It is actually not synthetic, he squeezes the juice every morning and mixes it in a 5 gallon bucket. Good ol Uncle Bob


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> He went from being funny to taking Grow Your Owns trolling methods. So unoriginal...


Dont fudge, with me kid...Im training for, flag football tourney right now and I'm, jacked.

I heard your, only 5'2" and 75 pounds...Id mow right, over you


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is actually not synthetic, he squeezes the juice every morning and mixes it in a 5 gallon bucket. Good ol Uncle Bob


 Oh I forgot you guys were from the mountain.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Don't worry I won't tell anyone, I can't stand that little twerp. Her and Justin look like twins, bet she has a bigger dick tho. Be weary!


I'm old. I thought you were talking about Timberlake 

Being Canadian I like to pretend that little shit doesn't exist.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> Bob is, a pervert that is, OK with a man showing his, dong in public


 Why do you have to talk about your favorite uncle like that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2015)

@Beemoo

You're trying too hard -


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Beemoo
> 
> You're trying too hard -
> 
> View attachment 3492967



Keepin it 100


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Torch1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Grape Puff seeded...by Ascension
32 days 12:12
Chuckt on 8/29

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fwiw I've seen some of the most insane arguments/beefs/battles in the organics section plus beemo claims to be organic. So not sure I can agree with that claim. Lol. There are douchey organic growers and douchey hydro people. For the most part people are douches. Animals are much better.


Dude I agree on the last sentiment 100 percent. My dogs are the coolest people on the planet. 


Mr.Head said:


> I can't even argue with that, I haven't been in the Organics section in a while, not because I don't want the information but because the information is surrounded by arguments.
> 
> I miss the tea thread. Peaceful place where I learned the vast majority of my grow techniques.


I was referring more to real life than RIU tbh. The organic section is awash with wannabes just like the rest of the site. The people that DO, well, different story... Was also thinking about the farmers and nursery owners I deal with. fANTASTIC people. The hydro shop can take a hike what self absorbed douches.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I definitely dig it. It can become a little time consuming if you follow all of the tips and recipes, but I've got it to where I just build my soil and keep it moist.


THIS. Once the work is done it is DONE. Soul built and IPM in place... Helllloooooo spare time! When a run kicks it is such a pleasure eh. I see a good run as the reward for work well done ALREADY...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds like you have a problem...
> 
> You are aware that eating right is more important than that extra pack of beans right?


agreed if it robs you of sleep health or nutrition it had to end.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Grape Puff seeded...by Ascension
> 32 days 12:12
> Chuckt on 8/29
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


good one .


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> good one .


I grabbed the pack of Ascension with this cross in mind-- being as I have killer GP in house... (@least I think so...)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm still waiting for bob zs synthetic formula.


Fucking sorry!!!! I couldn't remember who asked. I even went back through the thread but couldn't find it. I'm at work now but I will pm you extensive info.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2015)

Please tell me you guys "get" that beemoo is a joke profile from someone (that's how I take it)

I'm guessing the real beemo pulled a hammy at his little flag football scrimmage.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Is that cherry white from cabin fever? How is it, i have a pack i havent popped as well as few others from them. Ive only grown blue geez from them & it was ok but nothing worth keeping.


Yes it is. The mom is about two weeks from done [ I hope ], and the clone is 19 days in flower, so I have no clue about the smoke. I popped 3 and got the one girl. What I can say about the one, is that it's vigorous, with very thick branches, which is good because it stretches like mad. Supercropping is a delicate procedure, but height control is a must - it stretches by far than the everything else in the tents. Mom is frosty, with nice size nugs, and very frosty, a nice sweet smell coming off them. The only negative I can say, is that it's a +10 week finisher, which is something I effort to avoid. Should produce very well, though, if that's a concern. In the group shot below, the cherry white clone is the tall one [ of four ] back left.




Mr.Head said:


> Too many good synthetic growers to say organics is the only way to grow. But for me it's the easiest. That's why I do it. Plain water feeding all the way threw, no trying to guess how much nutrients each strain needs to stay happy.
> 
> It cut the complexity of my grows down greatly.


I'll never argue one method is better than another, to each their own if they like what they grow. But one comment to add about complexity and guess work and efforts and such.

I'm DWC, and used to spend a good amount of time mixing this that and the other [mostly Dyna Gro], taking ph readings, and then dealing with about as many happy plants as not, then fretting and buying this nute or root treatment, or.....

About 18 months ago, I tossed everything, and started over with GH Maxi 3 pt with a dash of ph up, and everything clicked. I don't bother with nute or ph readings, just drain and refill once a week, following the included schedule start to finish. Since then, I'd say 90% of everything since has been happy and problem free. The rare plant that has a problem most always corrects itself after the next drain and fill of new solution, so now I treat them all the same start to finish, only adjusting for finish times. I get great flavors and a clean burn for half the work and none of the angst of before. Easy, clean, and uncomplicated.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fucking sorry!!!! I couldn't remember who asked. I even went back through the thread but couldn't find it. I'm at work now but I will pm you extensive info.


P.m A.m what ever. I like everyone's skills here.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> I grabbed the pack of Ascension with this cross in mind-- being as I have killer GP in house... (@least I think so...)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Those are outdoor chucks? I love pregnant girls their skin is softer. You come up with a name for your cross?


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Those are outdoor chucks? I love pregnant girls their skin is softer. You come up with a name for your cross?


... chuckt inside- finish outside...
No naming yet, just abbreviation for now... ASC#1 x GP
I'm sure inspiration'll come up during the growing of them beans... & names'll start flying around... 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

a perfect 8/8 on animism. I don't want to hear $156.00 a pack and they didn't germ. Ugh 420


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3493026 View attachment 3493027 a perfect 8/8 on animism. I don't want to hear $156.00 a pack and they didn't germ. Ugh 420


...Nice! I been eyeballin' them Animism for the past minute-- 
Keep us updated!... I SO want to buy another pack of beans!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> ...Nice! I been eyeballin' them Animism for the past minute--
> Keep us updated!... I SO want to buy another pack of beans!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


From what I see your gonna have your hands full soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3493026 View attachment 3493027 a perfect 8/8 on animism. I don't want to hear $156.00 a pack and they didn't germ. Ugh 420


Tried to grab a pack of these when I was buying beans but now bean buying on hold and cant get them  cant wait to see yours tho. Should be a nice yielding cookie cross


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Tried to grab a pack of these when I was buying beans but now bean buying on hold and cant get them  cant wait to see yours tho. Should be a nice yielding cookie cross


Did somebody say f2?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fucking sorry!!!! I couldn't remember who asked. I even went back through the thread but couldn't find it. I'm at work now but I will pm you extensive info.


Pm me too! I'm super curious.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Please tell me you guys "get" that beemoo is a joke profile from someone (that's how I take it)
> 
> I'm guessing the real beemo pulled a hammy at his little flag football scrimmage.


Bahahaha I just noticed the extra O.

Hilarious.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pm me too! I'm super curious.


Will do mrs. Pie!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes it is. The mom is about two weeks from done [ I hope ], and the clone is 19 days in flower, so I have no clue about the smoke. I popped 3 and got the one girl. What I can say about the one, is that it's vigorous, with very thick branches, which is good because it stretches like mad. Supercropping is a delicate procedure, but height control is a must - it stretches by far than the everything else in the tents. Mom is frosty, with nice size nugs, and very frosty, a nice sweet smell coming off them. The only negative I can say, is that it's a +10 week finisher, which is something I effort to avoid. Should produce very well, though, if that's a concern. In the group shot below, the cherry white clone is the tall one [ of four ] back left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you on the less work part but for whatever reason I won't let myself guess. I've tried and I physically can't do it. I break out the combo meter and check. Kind of a fault of mine regarding trying to make things "perfect". It probably doesn't even matter much but it gives me insane anxiety not knowing the exact readings.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I hear you on the less work part but for whatever reason I won't let myself guess. I've tried and I physically can't do it. I break out the combo meter and check. Kind of a fault of mine regarding trying to make things "perfect". It probably doesn't even matter much but it gives me insane anxiety not knowing the exact readings.


Fuck anxiety.

Girls look better today tho.

I will be transplanting today and prob take pictures of the flowering gals.

I'm gonna let em go another couple days. Not seeing any amber. So maybe Tuesday?

Did see some purple trichomes tho.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Damn this whole time you were working for the bean store you couldn't even kick me down an extra pack of freebies?


You didn't get the memo wifi slow up the mountain.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You didn't get the memo wifi slow up the mountain.View attachment 3493125


That's going to be some fire


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2015)

Going to be harvesting tomorrow. 10 weeks raspberry montage x BBP


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Going to be harvesting tomorrow. 10 weeks raspberry montage x BBP
> 
> View attachment 3493545
> View attachment 3493546


They looking good


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2015)

Super rediculous high humidity around here. Can't get it below 50% in my basement. Good for curing, not so great for growing..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks great Pie sorry about high humidity. They're pushing right along they look like they could go longer than 10 weeks this def seems like a 10-12 weeks cross. Would do great outdoors job well done as always

Grateful Breaths look stellar seems very geared toward the mom but I'm seeing the growth traits toward Jo kinda viney OG like. Well since cookies is supposed to have OG in it there's already that type growth with it anyways but not with the OGKB mom. Gonna be interesting got a buddy in my area not on this forum that's growing Grateful Breath f2s and has a pheno that's spot on with the mom with the slow growth and everything. I'll get some pics up of it and has a Jo pheno too that looks kill.

Banana and Cherry Puff f2 in solo cups now  cant wait to find some treasures from them. @genuity you the man bro. These will be grown with the best tlc I can give. Hopefully I can find a good stud from both to do some great chucking with


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pie were you giving those ladies just plain water n that soil mix of ewc and promix? If so they need cal/mag and N bad there's no food in that. If you bottle feed get them girls some N in them and they should respond. I use FFOF or Roots Organic for soil already amended and I make supersoil that's it plain water and tea topdress with supersoil


my thoughts.....also maybe Ph fucking with N uptake? Promix and ewc = good Ph?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

I've been kicking around buying another Gage pack for a while now. Really no room to be popping more beans atm though, so I think I'm going to pick up a clone of Bright Moments (dubbed "Frost Boss") that's been going around Michigan lately.

Photos credit to @Huel Perkins


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

GEOD damn. Yeah I'd grab one of those. She looks like a box of salt was dumped on her.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> GEOD damn. Yeah I'd grab one of those. She looks like a box of salt was dumped on her.


Right? $100 per clone, but I have no problem paying that for a proven winner.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right? $100 per clone, but I have no problem paying that for a proven winner.


Yeah seems like it's a good investment for sure. I mean a pack of seeds is that much and you don't have to do the work of finding the keeper . Seems like a winning deal all around


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah seems like it's a good investment for sure. I mean a pack of seeds is that much and you don't have to do the work of finding the keeper . Seems like a winning deal all around


My thoughts exactly.

Plus, I'll finally have Beemo's blessing to post in this thread with something GGG in my garden.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Plus,* I'll finally have Beemo's blessing* to post in this thread with something GGG in my garden.


Well ship that's the most important part


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't give em any ideas  50$ is more than enough. They aren't selling one, they're selling dozens (if they can). If not quantity clone sales, are you going to even charge your friend 50$, I don't think so.

So someone unloads 100 clones of trendy elite, at the market, and grosses 5000 and not 10,000 boohoo. I'm waiting on an inflation jump... until 2020 before i'm willing to lay down a hundo, that's just a bit into the space age stellar retail pricing imo. [Maybe I'm in the wrong business.] You just don't need any-one-thing that bad when ya already have killer strains.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

I was an idiot and should have kept at least one of these girls around they were both frosty plants that got me really high lol.



Hopefully I find something nice in the 3 remaining seeds.... hopefully they germ  I've had some really bad luck with these ones. This time I put them straight into the jiffys, no cup of water, no paper towel. Seeing if I can get them out of the dirt healthy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Don't give em any ideas  50$ is more than enough. They aren't selling one, they're selling dozens (if they can). If not quantity clone sales, are you going to even charge your friend 50$, I don't think so.
> 
> So someone unloads 100 clones of trendy elite, at the market, and grosses 5000 and not 10,000 boohoo. I'm waiting on an inflation jump... until 2020 before i'm willing to lay down a hundo, that's just a bit into the space age stellar retail pricing imo. [Maybe I'm in the wrong business.] You just don't need any-one-thing that bad when ya already have killer strains.


Is this through Genotype? Maybe I've confused who's selling them..?

Either way, I definitely see your point. It's a pretty steep price tag, but there's no guarantees that you'd find something that good in a $156 pack of GGG seeds, so to me it's a better investment. I've had a couple of my patients asking me to try something from Gage, so given my lack of space to be cracking a bunch of seeds, this seems like a good compromise.

Maybe we can go in halfsy's and bring that price point down.


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2015)

It is crazy,$$$$$$$$

@Beemo been right this whole time..

100 for an unknown clone or a pack of seeds for 100+
It's all the same in the end..

"Price is what you make it"

Just typing aloud..


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is this through Genotype? Maybe I've confused who's selling them..?
> 
> Either way, I definitely see your point. It's a pretty steep price tag, but there's no guarantees that you'd find something that good in a $156 pack of GGG seeds, so to me it's a better investment. I've had a couple of my patients asking me to try something from Gage, so given my lack of space to be cracking a bunch of seeds, this seems like a good compromise.
> 
> Maybe we can go in halfsy's and bring that price point down.


Just asking,so I can better understand things...

Is it a "guarantee " that you will like/enjoy that clone?
Have you smoked the nugs?

Just asking,this is not some "trump gotcha question "


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just asking,so I can better understand things...
> 
> Is it a "guarantee " that you will like/enjoy that clone?
> Have you smoked the nugs?
> ...


Pretty certain I will have the opportunity to try it before I buy it. At a very minimum I trust Huel's forthcoming smoke report...

If not for that, I'd agree with your thinking. The pictures are pretty impressive though... even though that doesn't necissarily equate to good smoke.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> @Beemo been right this whole time..


I wouldn't get that carried away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks great Pie sorry about high humidity. They're pushing right along they look like they could go longer than 10 weeks this def seems like a 10-12 weeks cross. Would do great outdoors job well done as always
> 
> Grateful Breaths look stellar seems very geared toward the mom but I'm seeing the growth traits toward Jo kinda viney OG like. Well since cookies is supposed to have OG in it there's already that type growth with it anyways but not with the OGKB mom. Gonna be interesting got a buddy in my area not on this forum that's growing Grateful Breath f2s and has a pheno that's spot on with the mom with the slow growth and everything. I'll get some pics up of it and has a Jo pheno too that looks kill.
> 
> Banana and Cherry Puff f2 in solo cups now  cant wait to find some treasures from them. @genuity you the man bro. These will be grown with the best tlc I can give. Hopefully I can find a good stud from both to do some great chucking with


why you say she's not ready?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> why you say she's not ready?


Didn't you say no amber still? It looks done but I bet it still could go still looks like it will swell still. I was just thinking of the sativa traits and the way it looks it could go longer but looks done tho.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2015)

bright moments was mad frosty......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't you say no amber still? It looks done but I bet it still could go still looks like it will swell still. I was just thinking of the sativa traits and the way it looks it could go longer but looks done tho.


I'm gonna check for amber tomorrow. I don't want much amber. Just want to see cloudy mostly with amber down by the stem.

They look about as swollen as can be on the green gal. Barely any white pistil pushing out.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is this through Genotype? Maybe I've confused who's selling them..?
> 
> Either way, I definitely see your point. It's a pretty steep price tag, but there's no guarantees that you'd find something that good in a $156 pack of GGG seeds, so to me it's a better investment. I've had a couple of my patients asking me to try something from Gage, so given my lack of space to be cracking a bunch of seeds, this seems like a good compromise.
> 
> Maybe we can go in halfsy's and bring that price point down.


Good idea about splitting packs and sharing, that's what a private network, circle of friends, organized genetics club is all about.

I wasn't speaking about anyone or any market specifically, just that 100$ is too damn much for one cut imo. Greedy bastards will charge 500 if they think they can get away with it, but they won't last. You remember the fuktard that originally started Cannalytics Testing in Lansing, that chump charged 500 for cbd cannatonic and tora bora, when nobody had them. that whore.

Also think that 156$ is too much for a pack of seeds. That's inelastic demand right there. We perceive those ggg seeds to be even better than most of the best, already, because of the luxury price tag that accompanies them... no-thanks! I prefer to pay not a penny more than 10$/ regular seed. 8$ or less, is even more to my liking.

On the trendy killer cuts, i enjoy getting them for free, trade or not more than 50$. I'll wait as long as it takes for them to make their way in my direction then ok I'll try it. I know a guy right now that's rescheduling his entire life to travel great distances to get some Gabriella Glue, or whatever that shit is. The Hunt IS fun, just wish people would keep it all in perspective and not get so taken away by the hype.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Good idea about splitting packs and sharing, that's what a private network, circle of friends, organized genetics club is all about.
> 
> I wasn't speaking about anyone or any market specifically, just that 100$ is too damn much for one cut imo. Greedy bastards will charge 500 if they think they can get away with it, but they won't last. You remember the fuktard that originally started Cannalytics Testing in Lansing, that chump charged 500 for cbd cannatonic and tora bora, when nobody had them. that whore.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all of that. Especially the part about the cbd strains. Those plants are not typically consumed recreationally. They are medicine, often times for very sick people that are strapped financially. Those should be shared for free. That's what I've been doing anyway.

I guess I'm being a bit of a hypocrite in this instance. I find the price tag to be high... but I still want it. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

^Also^ I will share this cut. So there is some type of good will/value in that IMO.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been kicking around buying another Gage pack for a while now. Really no room to be popping more beans atm though, so I think I'm going to pick up a clone of Bright Moments (dubbed "Frost Boss") that's been going around Michigan lately.
> 
> Photos credit to @Huel Perkins


If you're talking about this bright moments, yea it looks awesome. Helps that Huel grew her out too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2015)

So remember when the cable guy (of all people) almost blew my cover?

This is the result of my cramming of 2 tents. Various days in flower, Indys and sattys. What clusterfuck. :/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2015)

Also, having a tent empty is not sitting well with me. One bit. So I'm gonna sell the 1000 watts hps digital and try my hand at some LEDs in that tent. Never rocked the Led's and really have no idea what I'm doing. Any brand suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Need the same footprint I had with my 2 thowy's if possible. 

edit: I'm thinking apache or area 51 so far?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right? $100 per clone, but I have no problem paying that for a proven winner.


Some people don't understand why other prefer to pay for a clone then a pack of seed personnaly i don't like surprise even if my seed came from a top shelf cie...


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Didn't you say no amber still? It looks done but I bet it still could go still looks like it will swell still. I was just thinking of the sativa traits and the way it looks it could go longer but looks done tho.


Is right you need at least 10% amber with sativa or s. Dominant


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3493965
> So remember when the cable guy (of all people) almost blew my cover?
> 
> This is the result of my cramming of 2 tents. Various days in flower, Indys and sattys. What clusterfuck. :/


You did well there crowded but they look healty


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Also, having a tent empty is not sitting well with me. One bit. So I'm gonna sell the 1000 watts hps digital and try my hand at some LEDs in that tent. Never rocked the Led's and really have no idea what I'm doing. Any brand suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Need the same footprint I had with my 2 thowy's if possible.
> 
> edit: I'm thinking apache or area 51 so far?


Aera 51 there a thread here im waiting to buy one for now i got a marshydro led 60×5w work good and low price but if i was having the money it will be a penetratorX from hydrogrowled a friend got one the result are awesome


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Super rediculous high humidity around here. Can't get it below 50% in my basement. Good for curing, not so great for growing..


always scary with high humidity for mould in the buds, since ive moved to a desert region 20yrs ago with very low humidity i can grow those fat girls ive always wanted to without fear of the rots(apart from pythium/fusarium/botrytis root rots)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Also, having a tent empty is not sitting well with me. One bit. So I'm gonna sell the 1000 watts hps digital and try my hand at some LEDs in that tent. Never rocked the Led's and really have no idea what I'm doing. Any brand suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Need the same footprint I had with my 2 thowy's if possible.
> 
> edit: I'm thinking apache or area 51 so far?


Pop by the last page on the Bodhi thread... A great showcase of DIY LED... And also have a look at BML's Fixtures come very highly rated but damn pricey though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been kicking around buying another Gage pack for a while now. Really no room to be popping more beans atm though, so I think I'm going to pick up a clone of Bright Moments (dubbed "Frost Boss") that's been going around Michigan lately.
> 
> Photos credit to @Huel Perkins


Well as Gandalf used to say: it is all about the pheno. If you can get a cut you like this is waaaaaay better than the whole seed mission. Mums and clones ftw!


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right? $100 per clone, but I have no problem paying that for a proven winner.


I have that cut from motown . It's worth 100 all day. Very mellow, low anxiety meds. Frosty as as can be with an old school flavor. You will be satisfied.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 6, 2015)

Like anything it's worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. I saw those pics and Stow saying he paid 100 for one clone and thought "shit I'd pay 200 to get one here"


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 6, 2015)

kif4224 said:


> I have that cut from motown . It's worth 100 all day. Very mellow, low anxiety meds. Frosty as as can be with an old school flavor. You will be satisfied.


She's a medium to average yielder. Great hash plant tho.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Finally got some pics of the Grateful Breaths  they look great. Lots more veg to come they're only in 1gal right now they'll get moved up end of this month. They have some good soil in the pots to last for that time plus they haven't been in these long at all. I would say #6 is most OGKB dom. Looking forward to seeing this grow out more

GB#1


#4


#6


----------



## kif4224 (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed on all of that. Especially the part about the cbd strains. Those plants are not typically consumed recreationally. They are medicine, often times for very sick people that are strapped financially. Those should be shared for free. That's what I've been doing anyway.
> 
> I guess I'm being a bit of a hypocrite in this instance. I find the price tag to be high... but I still want it. lol


Depending on your location. Strains such as gorilla glue #4, death star, and several other legendary clone only strain are beyond worth the travel, hassle, high price tag and everything that goes along with it. That is as long as you are getting genuine pure genetics. Not some watered down disease prone poorly taken care of cut. As for the glue, it's worth a trip across America if u r getting the real thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2015)

I think you guys are right. I'm not seeing any amber. I'm gonna let them go another four to seven days.

I watered with mild nutes today and will go plain next two. #4 was starting to fade aggressively and she looks like she needs the extra week at her full potential. A little food to help keep her healthy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone know what purple trichome heads mean? Is it equivalent to amber?


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone know what purple trichome heads mean? Is it equivalent to amber?


How many weeks has it been in flower?


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pretty certain I will have the opportunity to try it before I buy it. At a very minimum I trust Huel's forthcoming smoke report...
> 
> If not for that, I'd agree with your thinking. The pictures are pretty impressive though... even though that doesn't necissarily equate to good smoke.


If you go to the John R farmers market they do once a month (Where I paid a 100 for the frost boss) he also had finished product and twas nice to say the least!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2015)

CashCrops said:


> How many weeks has it been in flower?


10.3 weeks


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Also, having a tent empty is not sitting well with me. One bit. So I'm gonna sell the 1000 watts hps digital and try my hand at some LEDs in that tent. Never rocked the Led's and really have no idea what I'm doing. Any brand suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Need the same footprint I had with my 2 thowy's if possible.
> 
> edit: I'm thinking apache or area 51 so far?


Look into optic LED's or DIY yourself. It's stupid easy brother. if I can do it anyone can. Get some wago connectors and some molex connectors for some vero 29's and you're set bro. No soldering required at all. 

Lots of smart folks in the LED section that can help you with the parts.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Look into optic LED's or DIY yourself. It's stupid easy brother. if I can do it anyone can. Get some wago connectors and some molex connectors for some vero 29's and you're set bro. No soldering required at all.
> 
> Lots of smart folks in the LED section that can help you with the parts.


What's the cost, and work involved in replacing a 1000 watt HID? Keep in mind that Im a complete idiot when it comes to electronics


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

Not sure, I didn't go that big. I have a 300 watt bar that's probably comparable to a 600 watt HPS ( hopefully at least we'll see when I flower) but it cost me about $400 USD. These things run so ridiculously cool that there's going to be substantial power savings from all the fans I was able to cut. My whole space is cooled by one exhaust/carbon filter and 2 desk clip fans. 

You can go a lot cheaper then I did though, it's all about sourcing your parts. The LED Drivers are the most expensive part of the builds and I got one for each COB which isn't necessary but for redundancy sake I felt better doing it that way. If something fails and I need parts I have to order them from Cali. so I needed my light to work if 1 part failed so I spent probably 50% more then I had to.

Vero 29's are about $40 a unit dirt cheap for the light they put out. Everything I have in there now is nice and tight nodes. Except for my stretchy Lee Roy.

I'm still a dummy when it comes to electronics man. Those guys in the LED threads have shit all figured out for you. You're just putting it together like Lego's.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-leds-how-to-power-them.801554/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/realstyles-6th-diy-cxa-3590-5000k-db-bin.864284/page-9#post-11883666

realstyles does it big with the LED's. and Supra is the resident guru, he's got charts for all the different bins of LED's and all the Amperage:lumen output ratios. 

Supra's got all the research done so it's just a bit of really simple math to figure out. He's got a few more threads with a lot of the basics outlined. 

I'm very far from an expert  I learned enough to wire it up threw it together and it's been working great so I haven't proceeded with further knowledge


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Look into optic LED's or DIY yourself. It's stupid easy brother. if I can do it anyone can. Get some wago connectors and some molex connectors for some vero 29's and you're set bro. No soldering required at all.
> 
> Lots of smart folks in the LED section that can help you with the parts.


Sounds good but I'm electrically challenged and frankly just don't have the time. I need something Premade and readily available. Some of the brands I've looked at have waiting lists and estimated build times etc. I just don't have the time for that. I know a few people that rock advanced led and have good results. They just released a cree version for 549 that they say replaces a 1000 watt. Might grab 2 of them and see what's good. Price is a bit steep but I'm willing to bet they pay for themselves in the long run.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone try the Foo Fighter yet? Grape Stomper Aloha White Widow sounds like a crazy ass cross and then hitting that to the cookies. NGR is having a 22% off sale right now, just thinking right now.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 6, 2015)

Some greatful puff a buddy of mine is about to chop, another happy referral to the GGG crew


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 6, 2015)

Idk why it doubled both pics lol but o well


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Anyone try the Foo Fighter yet? Grape Stomper Aloha White Widow sounds like a crazy ass cross and then hitting that to the cookies. NGR is having a 22% off sale right now, just thinking right now.





King Arthur said:


> Anyone try the Foo Fighter yet? Grape Stomper Aloha White Widow sounds like a crazy ass cross and then hitting that to the cookies. NGR is having a 22% off sale right now, just thinking right now.


dang right arthur


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sounds good but I'm electrically challenged and frankly just don't have the time. I need something Premade and readily available. Some of the brands I've looked at have waiting lists and estimated build times etc. I just don't have the time for that. I know a few people that rock advanced led and have good results. They just released a cree version for 549 that they say replaces a 1000 watt. Might grab 2 of them and see what's good. Price is a bit steep but I'm willing to bet they pay for themselves in the long run.


 I'd recommend the new area 51 lights over that. You could get 7 of their new 4k COB's for $1137.

All that blurple shit is outdated. If you wait another 6 months those Advanced LED's will be $150 a piece, or they won't have a website anymore. I don't know how they are the only one with blurple panels not dropping the prices. You can buy these blurple panels right from China instead of getting them from re-sellers, you can save substantially. 

Advanced LED's are very very very overpriced for what they are. There is no way 800watts of Cree XML's are worth 2 grand. 2 grand in the new are 51 LED's will blow that shit away. Be like CFL's compared to HPS.

Last time I looked at Area51LED's they didn't have a price for the new units, the price is up on their site now but there's quite a wait time. Up to you man, but I would really advise against any blue/purple panel.

The tech honestly never should have been embraced like it was, people grew good buds sure but they would have done better with an HPS. Most the guys in the LED threads have used the blurple panels before and say the cobs just blow them away. Realstyles smashed his marshydro unit up with a hammer because of it


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd recommend the new area 51 lights over that. You could get 7 of their new 4k COB's for $1137.
> 
> All that blurple shit is outdated. If you wait another 6 months those Advanced LED's will be $150 a piece, or they won't have a website anymore. I don't know how they are the only one with blurple panels not dropping the prices. You can buy these blurple panels right from China instead of getting them from re-sellers, you can save substantially.
> 
> ...


I agree that advanced is highly expensive, however that said my panels have been running for over 2 years. Only had one panel have an issue out of 7. I hear you on the red and blue as well but until you have one of their units in your arsenal and give it a shot I wouldn't knock it at all.

Frostiest gals I have ever had came from advanced panels, also the most solid. The xt-e versions have more white in them and are a little brighter but even the old ass diamond series does me right.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd recommend the new area 51 lights over that. You could get 7 of their new 4k COB's for $1137.
> 
> All that blurple shit is outdated. If you wait another 6 months those Advanced LED's will be $150 a piece, or they won't have a website anymore. I don't know how they are the only one with blurple panels not dropping the prices. You can buy these blurple panels right from China instead of getting them from re-sellers, you can save substantially.
> 
> ...


Gah! This is why I've never delved into led. Grab used hood, ballast and a new bulb-under 150 bucks. Hang light, grow dank. 

So if I'm correct all the "good" brands have long long wait times?
Shit, since it's about to cool down temps outdoors maybe I'll grab 2 magnetic ballasts (never thought I'd say that. Fuck what to do what to do). 

In other news I think I'll pop some ad hoc beans to make me feel better


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Gah! This is why I've never delved into led. Grab used hood, ballast and a new bulb-under 150 bucks. Hang light, grow dank.
> 
> So if I'm correct all the "good" brands have long long wait times?
> Shit, since it's about to cool down temps outdoors maybe I'll grab 2 magnetic ballasts (never thought I'd say that. Fuck what to do what to do).
> ...


My advice is to stick to what you know and love, with that gorilla tent you could have that thing slappin hard with some LEDs as they perform best in a sea of green with some trellising. 

The thing I think about most is, not having to replace bulb, reduced heat, more light can be plugged in as no ballast is needed and they still producing buds 2 years in.

My situation isn't like everyone elses though, I have odd walls, no ac, and no electrical panel from an electrician. It is all plug and play and that is how I like to stay . Just waiting for A51 to catch up on all their back orders so I can get me one of them to try.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> My advice is to stick to what you know and love, with that gorilla tent you could have that thing slappin hard with some LEDs as they perform best in a sea of green with some trellising.
> 
> The thing I think about most is, not having to replace bulb, reduced heat, more light can be plugged in as no ballast is needed and they still producing buds 2 years in.
> 
> My situation isn't like everyone elses though, I have odd walls, no ac, and no electrical panel from an electrician. It is all plug and play and that is how I like to stay . Just waiting for A51 to catch up on all their back orders so I can get me one of them to try.


I have no problem spending good money (I mean I'm no beemo or anything lol) on good lights. I can easily recover the costs in 1 harvest. But I need them shits yesterday. Can't be waiting around on some back order boolshit.
 
Laughable man! Ha!


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> View attachment 3494535 View attachment 3494534 View attachment 3494534 View attachment 3494534 Some greatful puff a buddy of mine is about to chop, another happy referral to the GGG crew


Wow


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

The apache tech led's look pretty nice to me. And they're available!


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The apache tech led's look pretty nice to me. And they're available!


I'd really love to see you run one,I trust @Greengenes707  words,and it's the only plug and play I would spend money on..

I just want to see a non LED grower,do a full run.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The apache tech led's look pretty nice to me. And they're available!


Have you priced those out Bob? I have 3 1000 watt HID's on light rails, so I'm thinking I would need 6 panels totaling equivalent wattage to cover my footprint to make it work. That's not even factoring in the veg room.

Fuck, my ole lady will bitch slap me if I go dropping a ton of coin on new lights. Always something.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you priced those out Bob? I have 3 1000 watt HID's on light rails, so I'm thinking I would need 6 panels totaling equivalent wattage to cover my footprint to make it work. That's not even factoring in the veg room.
> 
> Fuck, my ole lady will bitch slap me if I go dropping a ton of coin on new lights. Always something.


Yes. Theyre fucking expensive! 

I could go get 2 used magnetic ballasts for 60 bucks down the street and call it a day.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'd really love to see you run one,I trust @Greengenes707  words,and it's the only plug and play I would spend money on..
> 
> I just want to see a non LED grower,do a full run.


Back in my hayday here, before being crowned I ran 1000 watters . I definitely was not an LED grower back then I was just interested in new technology. I have done countless HID grows and LED grows, commercial and hobby style.  But uncle bob could bob does have a tent full of gorillas.

Haven't done commercial leds yet, don't know anyone who can afford to outfit a 30 light room with leds lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

If you got the fans and everything too keep it cool already bob I would say just go grab the mags. and do work with them.

1000watt comparable LED's are too expensive right now to buy IMO. DIY is the only way to make a 1000 watt replacement affordable. Area51 are probably the most reasonably priced next to Optic Lighting.

If I was closer to you guys I'd build you one.

http://opticgrowlights.com/500-watt-vero-led-grow-light.html

Optics got good shit though, they use quality parts. Apparently they offer financing now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> If you got the fans and everything too keep it cool already bob I would say just go grab the mags. and do work with them.
> 
> 1000watt comparable LED's are too expensive right now to buy IMO. DIY is the only way to make a 1000 watt replacement affordable. Area51 are probably the most reasonably priced next to Optic Lighting.
> 
> ...


I've got the ac, fans, everything. sitting looking sad and lonely. Scared to repower them but if it was digital ballasts causing the problem; in theory shouldn't magnetic be OK? 

In other news: Orange Juice is smelling like Orange Juice. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2015)

As far as I know magnetics don't leak RF like digitals do. They just hum a bit 

I've only owned 2 digital ballasts. One was perfect one leaked RF and fucked up my cable. And the ballast alone cost me $350 locally so it's not like I should be getting garbage quality. I think if I ever had to buy another ballast it would be mag.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> If you got the fans and everything too keep it cool already bob I would say just go grab the mags. and do work with them.
> 
> 1000watt comparable LED's are too expensive right now to buy IMO. DIY is the only way to make a 1000 watt replacement affordable. Area51 are probably the most reasonably priced next to Optic Lighting.
> 
> ...


That hurt my balls looking at prices. LOL. to match 2000 watts I'd be spending some coinage!

I really appreciate your help and tips Mr head. I wish you lived closer too! I'd make it very worth your while to build me a badass light!


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes. Theyre fucking expensive!
> 
> I could go get 2 used magnetic ballasts for 60 bucks down the street and call it a day.


If you dont take the opportunity when you have it you might never go led


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> As far as I know magnetics don't leak RF like digitals do. They just hum a bit
> 
> I've only owned 2 digital ballasts. One was perfect one leaked RF and fucked up my cable.


My entire house is already humming so it will fit right in  (fans, inline fans, box fans, ac's etc etc etc!)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If you dont take the opportunity when you have it you might never go led


Fine. Build me one then king. Lol.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fine. Build me one then king. Lol.


Fine I will get to playing but I will need some research funding LOLOLOL.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 6, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> dang right arthurView attachment 3494556


In House! I scooped the 00 kush breath last night as well as the rainbow cookies. Should be fire, hes a good breeder. Im testing some of the BCP crosses for him right now.


----------



## jonny finkfinder (Sep 6, 2015)

Ive ran the Nanolux 1000w since they came out. Never had problems like I did with Lumatek. The nanos are small & wont mess with cable or rf signals or whatev, theyre small, quiet, lightweight & theyre cheap...go to best damn hydro.com cant beat the price!


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 7, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> In House! I scooped the 00 kush breath last night as well as the rainbow cookies. Should be fire, hes a good breeder. Im testing some of the BCP crosses for him right now.


yup he's got some good lookin crosses happening, dont know who he is but i take a chance sometimes


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 7, 2015)

MendoBreath x DCure  got to see these in the Springs over the weekend...smoke is strong and sweet, kinda like a doughnut with chem infused glazed. It'll be in April but can't wait to go back and see if he gets that purple rain dialed in.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> MendoBreath x DCure View attachment 3494854View attachment 3494855 got to see these in the Springs over the weekend...smoke is strong and sweet, kinda like a doughnut with chem infused glazed. It'll be in April but can't wait to go back and see if he gets that purple rain dialed in.


When you gonna start back growing bro? I know you been trying to wait for legit things to happen but who knows how long that would take. Your buddy id growing some fire!!! Thanks for blessing us with the pics. That Grateful Puff was one I wanted for sure since I couldn't get Grape Puff.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> MendoBreath x DCure View attachment 3494854View attachment 3494855 got to see these in the Springs over the weekend...smoke is strong and sweet, kinda like a doughnut with chem infused glazed. It'll be in April but can't wait to go back and see if he gets that purple rain dialed in.


When you hit good genetics with good genetics.....you get what you have posted..

Pure fire.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> When you hit good genetics with good genetics.....you get what you have posted..
> 
> Pure fire.


Pure gold in them words !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2015)

jonny finkfinder said:


> Ive ran the Nanolux 1000w since they came out. Never had problems like I did with Lumatek. The nanos are small & wont mess with cable or rf signals or whatev, theyre small, quiet, lightweight & theyre cheap...go to best damn hydro.com cant beat the price!


Have one of those rocking in the gorilla tent. Maybe that's why the garage is ok. The offending room had 2 "global greenhouse" (cheap boolshit) ballasts. Either way I'm going magnetic now in that room. 

Or I may just keep it on ice until I move which should be in the next 6 months and I'm buying a house. That baby will be hooked up with enough amperage to power Clark griswolds Christmas lights.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> As far as I know magnetics don't leak RF like digitals do. They just hum a bit
> 
> I've only owned 2 digital ballasts. One was perfect one leaked RF and fucked up my cable. And the ballast alone cost me $350 locally so it's not like I should be getting garbage quality. I think if I ever had to buy another ballast it would be mag.


Matching a ballast to the correct globes is pretty essential if going electronic. Bit of a pain but man the extra lumens are well worth it. Mags are tanks tho they last forever but also do suck more juice. Very happy going electronic myself. LED just won't work I have too little headroom atm


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Matching a ballast to the correct globes is pretty essential if going electronic. Bit of a pain but man the extra lumens are well worth it. Mags are tanks tho they last forever but also do suck more juice. Very happy going electronic myself. LED just won't work I have too little headroom atm


good call, that's probably the most over looked thing about LED's. You gotta hang em pretty high over the plants or they will bleach em out bad.

I've been lowering my light bar slightly and trying to get it as close as possible without negative effects. Haven't found the sweet spot just yet


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah I can't wait to get my thumbs green again, I really enjoy getting to bask in the glory when I do visit...GGG has definitely been the bulk of his stable since I showed him what's up, on top of these he ran Blue in Green, D-Cure, Salvation, Orange Juice, Lemon Puff, and some diamonds and dust. Non-GGG fire was Sappy Sour 2.0 from pollen nation, shit looks like it was dipped in chrome.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to get my thumbs green again, I really enjoy getting to bask in the glory when I do visit...GGG has definitely been the bulk of his stable since I showed him what's up, on top of these he ran Blue in Green, D-Cure, Salvation, Orange Juice, Lemon Puff, and some diamonds and dust. Non-GGG fire was Sappy Sour 2.0 from pollen nation, shit looks like it was dipped in chrome.


*drops pollen nation freebies into shot glass.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2015)

Sappy sour sounds delicious.


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just jumping in, I have been watching for a while as I have popped lots ofGGG. I think there is toooooooo much arguing and not enough of this  Duende#2
Can't see so well from pic but beautiful pink and purple hue's
Tastes of grapey kush with a balanced high slightly on the body side 
 
Duende#4
Spicey with fruit undertones on the nose with kush on inhale fruit on the exhale. 
Real nighttime smoke not for during the day
 
Aloha grape stomper#2
Musky grapes on the nose. However the flavour is quite light but extremely smooth an excellent day time smoke,very creative

I popped 5 beans of each strain I got 3 girls from AGS one I will keep for a few runs which is the one in picture. Out of the 5 duende's I got 3 girls #2 and #4 the other one was very weak and stunted so pulled her to free up space I will also keep these two a few runs.
Here's some of my gage collection


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> Just jumping in, I have been watching for a while as I have popped lots ofGGG. I think there is toooooooo much arguing and not enough of this View attachment 3495084 Duende#2
> Can't see so well from pic but beautiful pink and purple hue's
> Tastes of grapey kush with a balanced high slightly on the body side
> View attachment 3495096
> ...


This is my kind of poster.....welcome to the jungle.

That all blues is the blueberry truth...


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is my kind of poster.....welcome to the jungle.
> 
> That all blues is the blueberry truth...



Thank you very much and hello from UK.
Not run her yet about take cuttings before I flower the 1 girl I got. Popped 5, only 3 made it above ground had similar probs with dream catcher, still got beans of both so all good. Any info on all blues would be appreciated.Do you or anybody else have any info on apogee (SFV OG X CHERRY PUFF)


----------



## bloodstone (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey Bob, growers house has some emi filters and rf filters for digital ballasts. I don't know if they work but they are pretty cheap to try one out.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 7, 2015)

GGG sure is popular, seems like anytime I find something on NGR that I'd be interested in growing, they end up being sold out.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right? $100 per clone, but I have no problem paying that for a proven winner.


No need to pay $100 homie, give me a call/text.


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 7, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> GGG sure is popular, seems like anytime I find something on NGR that I'd be interested in growing, they end up being sold out.


Try some of the UK sites most legit eg attitude/choice, highlife, herbies is legit but they are more expensive.I don't know where you are and what your postal service and customs are like but they are legit


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

wh


BDOGKush said:


> GGG sure is popular, seems like anytime I find something on NGR that I'd be interested in growing, they end up being sold out.


what was your interest?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

Huel Perkins said:


> No need to pay $100 homie, give me a call/text.


^Well shit!^

Thanks Huel! Much appreciated! You'll have to at least let me split the cost with you.

Text incoming tomorrow... 

For those of you that don't know Huel he is the man behind HP Tonic. Possibly the best high cbd strain around (at least that I've tried). Lots of lives changed due to that specimen. I have 3 patients that use it daily, and are forever grateful!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> wh
> 
> what was your interest?


California Dreaming and Precious Child.

I avoid most UK seed banks now that I have American options. I rather wait for a restock than order from Attitude again.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> Just jumping in, I have been watching for a while as I have popped lots ofGGG. I think there is toooooooo much arguing and not enough of this View attachment 3495084 Duende#2
> Can't see so well from pic but beautiful pink and purple hue's
> Tastes of grapey kush with a balanced high slightly on the body side
> View attachment 3495096
> ...


Nice man!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3495402 View attachment 3495404 View attachment 3495405 View attachment 3495406 View attachment 3495407



holy sheets  
not sure but is that some sort of sap leaking from that delectable purlpe nuggage??


Huel Perkins said:


> No need to pay $100 homie, give me a call/text.


your awsome


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> holy sheets
> not sure but is that some sort of sap leaking from that delectable purlpe nuggage??
> 
> 
> your awsome


I believe it's dabbable sap that tests somewhere in the neighborhood of............ 38 percent? 

That thread gave me anxiety and I wasn't even involved.


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 8, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> California Dreaming and Precious Child.
> 
> I avoid most UK seed banks now that I have American options. I rather wait for a restock than order from Attitude again.


That's is up to you but what you are looking for is in stock. They may never be released again like most gage crosses. I am a lucky boy because my friend works for company which supply's head shops in South East of England so I can get beans and bongs etc at trade prices plus tax. I am not going to tell you what prices are as I don't want to start another argument about bean prices all I will say is, it's the banks that pile bucks on trust me


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice man!


Cool pics, I need to get better camera


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 8, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> Cool pics, I need to get better camera




 
That's a better pic used my girls camera 
Duende#2


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I believe it's dabbable sap that tests somewhere in the neighborhood of............ 38 percent?
> 
> That thread gave me anxiety and I wasn't even involved.


It was pretty classic. I took a couple breaks went back in and it was on a completely different topic. It had it all. Comedy, Drama, Intrigue, Science, Religion, Sensitive Race topics. Learned a lot...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> View attachment 3495471
> That's a better pic used my girls camera
> Duende#2


I just have an iPhone :/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> View attachment 3495471
> That's a better pic used my girls camera
> Duende#2


Makes me think of the abominable snow man in Rudolph.


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just have an iPhone :/





Flaming Pie said:


> Makes me think of the abominable snow man in Rudolph.


As do I maybe it's the lighting in my room 
Many thanks to Pie Im loving the Duende


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

Back from my tournament... 4th place in flag football playing against d-2 track peeps... and 6th in basketball mainly against jr college...
just orderd some snowhigh maui from FIRESTAX....

LOL.. i miss you guys too..
and again my post got deleted...
my shits soo raw they delete it... while they keep your weak ass post up.. lol

let me guess who created beemooo @bob fagot zmuda or queef arthur?
just cant leave me alone...

EDIT: im waiting on the master thai drop at the STAX


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

i realize i wasted soo much time on here when i was gone for a week...
i also realize you guys are on here 24/7 = NO JOB = Complaining about PRICES

Social media/Forums is nothing but false reality.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

Healing Fields
like tropical pineapples


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

Finally getting some yellow/amber trichs. Bout damn time!

I will most likely be harvesting this weekend.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

So I would say this is a 9-12 week strain.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I would say this is a 9-12 week strain.


 There a rule saying:"Its better to wait then cut early"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> There a rule saying:"Its better to wait then cut early"


I will wait as long as I can. I don't want to let my rmxbbp clones get too tall or I will have heat problems again next run.

Speaking of heat, my damn dehumidifiers are creating so much heat... Raised three degrees from the high humidity.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i realize i wasted soo much time on here when i was gone for a week...
> i also realize you guys are on here 24/7 = NO JOB = Complaining about PRICES
> 
> Social media/Forums is nothing but false reality.


Remember when you told me to "let it go"?

It's not easy is it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Remember when you told me to "let it go"?
> 
> It's not easy is it?


I let it go.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

AHAH!
 

I bring you, DRY COOL AIR!!!!

Going to heat my basement with this in the winter too. Save a hundred or so on heating it.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Remember when you told me to "let it go"?
> It's not easy is it?


i was different then... more peaceful... need to get back to that...
cleared my mind during training all week... and will continue to do so... 

like i said. Social media/Forums is nothing but false reality. people act real balls-e 

most of these peeps remind me of car drivers. they will talk all that shit in their car, honk, flash, flip you the bird.
but when you walk up to their car, they find the gas peddle real quick...

but when you see the same peeps at the store. its nothing but politeness... they wont dare to talk that same shit in front of you....
they are protected by their cars. just like here. they are protected by the internet....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i was different then... more peaceful... need to get back to that...
> cleared my mind during training all week... and will continue to do so...
> 
> like i said. Social media/Forums is nothing but false reality. people act real balls-e
> ...


It was peaceful until you came back with your "thug life" mentality.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was peaceful until you came back with your "thug life" mentality.


i bet you chuckled while you typed that...
my feelings are sooooo hurt....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

I bet if you learned to turn your attachments into fullsize or thumbnails and stopped talking about prices people would lay off you.

But hey, that would be insanity to change your behavior in attempt of receiving different results... or was it the reverse?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Remember when you told me to "let it go"?
> 
> It's not easy is it?


letting go got me higher than argueing....


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Or keep making different accounts,till we find one that we like.......then your past will not matter at all.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i was different then... more peaceful... need to get back to that...
> cleared my mind during training all week... and will continue to do so...
> 
> like i said. Social media/Forums is nothing but false reality. people act real balls-e
> ...


 the loudest is always the weakest!!! its always the quiet ones that wont say shit, just bang em out.....


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Or keep making different accounts,till we find one that we like.......then your past will not matter at all.
> View attachment 3495932


LOL i remember that... your best pal stache


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

come on , no need to attack the lady. mk is a greedy breeder....lol wink


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> the loudest is always the weakest!!! its always the quiet ones that wont say shit, just bang em out.....


dont worry i wont be on like i use too... waste of time.. 
arguing with a female, guy in a walker, and a midget... 
i WOULDN'T do that in public. so not doing it anymore...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> come on , no need to attack the lady. mk is a greedy bitch....


thats the lady's meal ticket... she's never bought a pack... so she will always hug mk balls...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> dont worry i wont be on like i use too... waste of time..
> arguing with a female, guy in a walker, and a midget...
> i WOULDN'T do that in public. so not doing it anymore...


LOL shit can suck u in, i know! if anyone knows i sure as fuck do...no need to dipset though.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2015)

Internet thug...  its true it easy on the internet but some people don't talk for nothing i can't count the numbers of jaws i broke because people was thinking since im only 5'8 they could fuck me up easily i feel bad for them each time not to mention my pals at the dojo that are looking way more less dangerous but there deadly fi sure just to tell you words don't scare people its face to face you see where are the real man!! Just my 2c and its not an attack i think the same way buy i know you you don't judge a book by the cover


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> LOL shit can suck u in, i know! if anyone knows i sure as fuck do...no need to dipset though.


aint going no where.. still post whenever somethings new..
i know there's peeps interest in what i have...
just not going to be here everyday...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

it doesnt say on N site. but N will drop new ggg gear soon... exclusive stuff... mk is UNLOADING....

firestax on the way.. 
just order cannarado from artizen...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

more breeders stash im sure lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

Random Generalization.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok....I had to take that post down,pie is far from that,and you is better than that type of low posting.


It's simple,the guys are moving,from one state to another.....shit is not cheap at all.
I can put my name on,prices getting better...

Folks act as if they need to know ever damn thing about a person...breeder this,breeder that...they are just humans,like the rest of us.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> aint going no where.. still post whenever somethings new..
> i know there's peeps interest in what i have...
> just not going to be here everyday...


I am interested in your grow info and photos. 

Not so much in you trying to be tough and start shit when everything is mellow.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am interested in your grow info and photos.
> 
> Not so much in you trying to be tough and start shit when everything is mellow.


please leave me alone... your the one that started bumping your gums...
care less about your feelings... go cry me a river...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

whos asking bout any breeders? theyre humans, but not like US!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Folks act as if they need to know ever damn thing about a person...breeder this,breeder that...they are just humans,like the rest of us.


Have you watched Soma's vids?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ok....I had to take that post down,pie is far from that,and you is better than that type of low posting.
> 
> 
> It's simple,the guys are moving,from one state to another.....shit is not cheap at all.
> ...


I'm not offended. 

I know who I am. 

I reported seeds on the rmxbbp. (11) and nanners, legginess.. I am going to do two more runs from clone and see if I can dial these girls in more. I noticed they enjoy more mag and do not like greencure as much as previous strains have.

I don't gloss over things when it comes to that.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> whos asking bout any breeders? theyre humans, but not like US!


Well if you hold yourself below any man or women.....then I understand your thinking.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you watched Soma's vids?


oh man classic ! that dude is hard to undrstand . looks almost too toasted for a camera ....lol....
great friend to the plant though if not th best ambassador with his heroin and coke runnin past...


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not offended.
> 
> I know who I am.
> 
> ...


I reported that I do not think that bbp dad is stable....


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> the loudest is always the weakest!!! its always the quiet ones that wont say shit, just bang em out.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I reported that I do not think that bbp dad is stable....


Quite possible. It is manageable but may not be something worth risking for resale. 

Hoping the cheese cross is stable, but I will be extra vigilant checking out their undersides.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ok....I had to take that post down,pie is far from that,and you is better than that type of low posting.
> 
> 
> It's simple,the guys are moving,from one state to another.....shit is not cheap at all.
> ...


They were at the cup in Flint. What a shit hole. If they were OK with Flint they're gonna love the rest of the state! lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well if you hold yourself below any man or women.....then I understand your thinking.


not following....we are all equal in my eyes.....except white people, hate crackers!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ok....I had to take that post down,pie is far from that,and you is better than that type of low posting.
> 
> 
> It's simple,the guys are moving,from one state to another.....shit is not cheap at all.
> ...


I'm guilty of that shit, and it's extremely hypocritical of me because I can't stand shit like entertainment tonight where they stalk fuckers and wait for them to slip up so the leaches and vermin can have a story. A story that people will pretend to care about until the next Cecil gets shot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not following....we are all equal in my eyes


Mostly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Mostly.


different values i guess....


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quite possible. It is manageable but may not be something worth risking for resale.
> 
> Hoping the cheese cross is stable, but I will be extra vigilant checking out their undersides.


Had balls on them also..good smoke,didnotgettorun theclones.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> They were at the cup in Flint. What a shit hole. If they were OK with Flint they're gonna love the rest of the state! lol


I think it's a fresh market up in yo state,just needs the right people to make that bubble pop.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Had balls on them also..good smoke,didnotgettorun theclones.


Well dangit.

Then I guess the bbp male is just a bust? 

Back to the drawing board.

You have pics of the cheese?


----------



## Joedank (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think it's a fresh market up in yo state,just needs the right people to make that bubble pop.


they are also apprently betting that the laws will be "OK" with seed sales . colorado made a point to screw over seed folks


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well dangit.
> 
> Then I guess the bbp male is just a bust?
> 
> ...


I'll find some.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

@genuity 
Didnt you say you were having issues in the grow room at the time tho? With the cheese?


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> they are also apprently betting that the laws will be "OK" with seed sales . colorado made a point to screw over seed folks


That's what I'm saying,for some reason most do not think about these things....like life is all peaches N cream.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity
> Didnt you say you were having issues in the grow room at the time tho? With the cheese?


Yup,like most of my grows....but I could tell them balls was all on the dad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup,like most of my grows....but I could tell them balls was all on the dad.


Wisdom that comes with years of growing I am sure. Phew.. that makes me feel better. 

I sent a message to m4k to touch base and see if he even wants me to run the cheese. I know I have like 4-6 months before that would come around, but they are busy so I figure send the question now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

Some better low flash pics. Pheno #3. The blackberry pie leaner. DENSE! 3.5 grams of this is two nugs. Going to have to weigh it in front of my patient the first time lol.

 
  

My Vegging gals. #5 fully recovered and near ready to flip.

 


#4 clone in a larger pot where she will stay for 3-4 weeks until I take cuttings.
 
Both girls responded to magnesium. Both girls enjoyed the increase in nutes later.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

Interesting tidbit from repotting the #5 clones. It is almost as if the plant recognized the danger of the damaged roots and decided fuck em!

It branched like CRAZY on the stem a couple inches down the tap root. Other roots below stopped growing. Amazing will to survive. 

That's like a human having a diseased foot and the body is like "Fuck that foot. I'll grow a new one."


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo the internet badass! LOL!

I didn't make the beemoo account but it's funnier than shit. Guess more than a few people hate you? Way better posts than the original guy. 

Flag Football practice? You make this too easy. Won't even go there.

 
Underhand Softballs all day long.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> As do I maybe it's the lighting in my room
> Many thanks to Pie Im loving the Duende


I've had to really play with it. Good lighting, no flash and use the autolock feature. I also use makeshift tripods and try zooming in on the nug. Not like my pics are great, but better than when I was first trying with the iphone.


----------



## neil1000 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've had to really play with it. Good lighting, no flash and use the autolock feature. I also use makeshift tripods and try zooming in on the nug. Not like my pics are great, but better than when I was first trying with the iphone.


Thanks for info will have play tomorrow it's 0040 over here just had bowl and I'm off to bed. Before I do if anybody has pics or info on all blues it would be appreciated 

Peace


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 8, 2015)

Beemo said:


> Back from my tournament... 4th place in flag football playing against d-2 track peeps... and 6th in basketball mainly against jr college...
> just orderd some snowhigh maui from FIRESTAX....
> 
> LOL.. i miss you guys too..
> ...


Ship...flag football, is for sissies. What next...badminton?? hahaha


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've had to really play with it. Good lighting, no flash and use the autolock feature. I also use makeshift tripods and try zooming in on the nug. Not like my pics are great, but better than when I was first trying with the iphone.


Get the camera+ app it allows you to mess with the iso and stuff just like a cam. App was either .99 or 1.99 cant remember but great app I used when I was using my iPhone. Plus you can turn on the LED light to get some more lighting on them while you take the pics its not a flash either.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys and FP does this golden gage look a little better than the hemp plant I posted last? Lol


----------



## opg333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey anyone ran Amethyst ? Just flipped it today and wondering if anyone has any pics or insight ? PEACE


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to get my thumbs green again, I really enjoy getting to bask in the glory when I do visit...GGG has definitely been the bulk of his stable since I showed him what's up, on top of these he ran Blue in Green, D-Cure, Salvation, Orange Juice, Lemon Puff, and some diamonds and dust. Non-GGG fire was Sappy Sour 2.0 from pollen nation, shit looks like it was dipped in chrome.


salvation was killllaaaaaaaarrrr


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i realize i wasted soo much time on here when i was gone for a week...
> i also realize you guys are on here 24/7 = NO JOB = Complaining about PRICES
> 
> Social media/Forums is nothing but false reality.


24/7=NO JOB= I shattered mine spine in two places and can't work..ya high hat , ivy league prick !!!!


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 9, 2015)

24/7 = no job at the moment = got hit by a drunk driver, crushed by a truck, and left paralyzed with 6 crushed/shattered/split vertebra thus a severed spinal chord aka complete injury with no hope of recovery...the reality within these forums is only as false as you want it to be, if you don't believe someone then what they say doesn't matter. Just come here when you need something, even if that's entertainment, but don't come here to offer negativity because the world has plenty of that to spare already.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 9, 2015)

@skunkwreck and @kangosna745
sorry for your unfortunate accident... get well..


----------



## Beemo (Sep 9, 2015)

Beemoo said:


> Ship...flag football, is for sissies. What next...badminton?? hahaha


I bet you cant last 1 min in flag football.. especially in my league... we play against collegiate track peeps... blazing fast...


----------



## v.s one (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if joe adds any color to the mix.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @skunkwreck and @kangosna745
> sorry for your unfortunate accident... get well..


Yeah I hope those words taste good now you have to EAT THEM. Tell me, does bullshit go down well when it reverses course or does it just work coming out your mouth? Asshole.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2015)

whooops I seem to have lost my temper


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Does anyone know if joe adds any color to the mix.


Not Jo definitely not. The Mendos and Salvador crosses hell yes kaleidoscope colors


----------



## v.s one (Sep 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not Jo definitely not. The Mendos and Salvador crosses hell yes kaleidoscope colors


 Its always good to hear from a gage green historian. I got to get crimson crush then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

So I spoke with M4k and he is considering dropping the bbp father. 

Still going to run the clones ready for flip and depending on his answer to my email, I may be popping some more Cherry Jo. Mmmmmm...

Trying something new with my aloha. I have two clones potted now. One with a cup of epsoma garden tone and one with just plain promix. See which one keeps healthier the epsoma or maxigrow clone.

Would be nice to have a mom plant that only needs water.

Noticed that I can leave my clones in the cloner a LOOONG time too. They still seem super happy.

Those long roots are a pain to transplant with tho.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2015)

plenty of water only recipes. i use only water coconut and aloe. no ph bullshit...they really love the aloe coconut!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I spoke with M4k and he is considering dropping the bbp father.
> 
> Still going to run the clones ready for flip and depending on his answer to my email, I may be popping some more Cherry Jo. Mmmmmm...
> 
> ...


What else do you have in the garden tone container? Just pro mix and the garden tone?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

I mixed 2.5-3 gallons of promix with 1 cup garden tone. I have used it for roses, tomatoes, peppers, and such before with good success. See how cannabis takes to it.



st0wandgrow said:


> What else do you have in the garden tone container? Just pro mix and the garden tone?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I mixed 2.5-3 gallons of promix with 1 cup garden tone. I have used it for roses, tomatoes, peppers, and such before with good success. See how cannabis takes to it.


How are the nutrients going to be made plant available though? There's no compost or ewc in Pro Mix.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

^Now that I think of it^

The Tone products claim to contain benne's, so maybe that's sufficient? I'm assuming you grew your peppers and roses outdoors in some native soil? Your indigenous microbes would expedite the process. It'll be interesting to see how that does in an indoor container...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2015)

simple topdress with compost/ewc/grokashi should do the job right? or you need contact with roots?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^Now that I think of it^
> 
> The Tone products claim to contain benne's, so maybe that's sufficient? I'm assuming you grew your peppers and roses outdoors in some native soil? Your indigenous microbes would expedite the process. It'll be interesting to see how that does in an indoor container...


I used containers to start and then in some old brick planters.

They contain beneficial bacteria and I will be adding some ewc once the plant spreads its roots a bit.

Plus hp has mycorrizhae


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I spoke with M4k and he is considering dropping the bbp father.
> 
> Still going to run the clones ready for flip and depending on his answer to my email, I may be popping some more Cherry Jo. Mmmmmm...
> 
> ...


And people act like the guys at GGG just put out bullshit...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> And people act like the guys at GGG just put out bullshit...


GGG put out one of my top 3 strains....so I like them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> GGG put out one of my top 3 strains....so I like them


Which is?


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which is?


My 2 best was 

Candy drop & MR.majestic

Candy drop was the best,ran her for sometime...Ima dig back in her seeds soon.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which is?


Da Cure Pie D-Cure

Edit : But I haven't tried GSOG or AGS yet tho


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> My 2 best was
> 
> Candy drop & MR.majestic
> 
> Candy drop was the best,ran her for sometime...Ima dig back in her seeds soon.


I have only grown Grape stomped Bx, aloha grapes, Cherry JO and RMxBBP.

Aloha and Cherry Jo for me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

I cannot wait to start growing Cherry Jo again.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I cannot wait to start growing Cherry Jo again.
> 
> View attachment 3496749
> View attachment 3496750 View attachment 3496751


I want a pack of them bad...I got one cherry puff seed left,and nice amount of f2s

I'd love to hit my fireball with that cherry Jo.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I mixed 2.5-3 gallons of promix with 1 cup garden tone. I have used it for roses, tomatoes, peppers, and such before with good success. See how cannabis takes to it.


I have been using Bio-Tone and it seems to work well. I have a batch cooking right now. I have only been topdressing with it because I could never get my shit together at the same time. I have been working on a new room, and I was not able to focus on growing. Walls, partition, and installing a mini split.

Anyways, I have not had any GGG yet. I have been looking for a cool headband, and I heard Joseph crosses were the best. I am in time to see Cherry Jo, this is my first time looking into this so bare with me!


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 10, 2015)

i never got lucky enough to get a pack of grape stomper og lol well maybe sometime maybe never sucks when you live in an area where there are no seeds and have to get them from online


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> I want a pack of them bad...I got one cherry puff seed left,and nice amount of f2s
> 
> I'd love to hit my fireball with that cherry Jo.


*Drool*

That Cherry Jo sounds amazing and Pie's picks make me want to buy a pack. Next time you talk to them ask when they are gonna ddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrop 

I've got one GSOG above dirt right now. 2 more hopefully soon or I am going to be very disappointed and won't have a shot at preserving them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

I vowed to myself after missing the Puff crosses that I wouldn't miss the Grapestomper OG once they restocked again and I made sure of that last year when they restocked NGR with it. I also have some f2s from a forum member not genstash lol but those originals will get popped next time I crack seeds. Will be more GGG


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I vowed to myself after missing the Puff crosses that I wouldn't miss the Grapestomper OG once they restocked again and I made sure of that last year when they restocked NGR with it. I also have some f2s from a forum member not genstash lol but those originals will get popped next time I crack seeds. Will be more GGG


Yup I was up at 2am or some stupid shit to order the Grape Stomper OG's from the 'Tude. lol. They were in stock for a couple days


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yup I was up at 2am or some stupid shit to order the Grape Stomper OG's from the 'Tude. lol. They were in stock for a couple days


mine got green taped


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> mine got green taped


 that sucks. The fuzz got some nice seeds.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> mine got green taped


Exact reason why I snagged them from NGR when I saw them. Couldn't believe they had them I believe that was my first purchase from NGR. Yea been sitting on those too long they will def be the next ones popped.

Hey @Mr.Head some of GGG beans are super thick and healthy need to be scuffed or razor on edge. Did they show tails when cracked?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

In the past they have, this time I put them right into jiffys and it seems to have worked better. Might just do this from now on.

I got one out of the dirt now and the second one is going to break on threw to the other side by tonight. The third is still hard to tell if it's going to germ. I scraped the top layer off the jiffy a bit and can see the seed shell. Hoping it germs, they were a little deeper than they should have been. 2/3 ain't bad. I forget exactly when I planted them, but I'll still give the last one another week before I count it out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2015)

Just sent an email telling them about my opinion that rmxbbp should not be released. 

HARD AT WORK!

Waiting for these two girls to finish in my tent is driving me crazy I tell ya.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> And people act like the guys at GGG just put out bullshit...


Well... The very minute I put out Gage gear the prices in Cape Town went UP by 50 percent. Gage gear is by far the most pricey and exclusive and sought after in my town. No bullshit. Bodhi gaining reputation for pure mean potency but for DANK, the Gage gear goes in minutes. Not kidding. mINUTES. It is scary as fuck.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I cannot wait to start growing Cherry Jo again.
> 
> View attachment 3496749
> View attachment 3496750 View attachment 3496751


Have they been release?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Have they been release?


They are going to be released soon. I will be growing them again this spring.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I cannot wait to start growing Cherry Jo again.
> 
> View attachment 3496749
> View attachment 3496750 View attachment 3496751


Very nice! What does it taste like? Cherries?


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well... The very minute I put out Gage gear the prices in Cape Town went UP by 50 percent. Gage gear is by far the most pricey and exclusive and sought after in my town. No bullshit. Bodhi gaining reputation for pure mean potency but for DANK, the Gage gear goes in minutes. Not kidding. mINUTES. It is scary as fuck.


My old heads love mothers milk,keep asking for it....my young crowd likes it,but all ways looking for that triple G bud


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice! What does it taste like? Cherries?


I had one pheno that smelled like cherry yogurt to me.

Very fruity smelling in the others. 

I have been smoking my aloha cut alot lately. It has a sweet exhale and the bud itself smells banana funk.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> My old heads love mothers milk,keep asking for it....my young crowd likes it,but all ways looking for that triple G bud


Haven't tried the Mother's Milk , I love the new skool strains but smoked some Trainwreck the other week, it took me back with that ole skool flav and high...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I vowed to myself after missing the Puff crosses that I wouldn't miss the Grapestomper OG once they restocked again and I made sure of that last year when they restocked NGR with it. I also have some f2s from a forum member not genstash lol but those originals will get popped next time I crack seeds. Will be more GGG


ill call in my chips for GGG, always need some Joseph somewhere in my garden....or whatever, its all good and organic.skeetskeetskeet


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> My old heads love mothers milk,keep asking for it....my young crowd likes it,but all ways looking for that triple G bud


Do they actually ask for "gage green buds"? I'm just curious because every "patient/client/custie" (whatever you call it lol) I have tried to tell about various breeders could not be more uninterested. Like I'm talking about watching paint dry. I just find it funny because we all have endless opinions on various breeders and some people (mainly the breeders themselves) think they are gods gift to cannabis. But start telling your average stoner about "breeder steve is mad at bodhi cuz..." and they couldn't give 2 shits. 

"yeah, that's great is it dank though?" is the response I usually get. lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do they actually ask for "gage green buds"? I'm just curious because every "patient/client/custie" (whatever you call it lol) I have tried to tell about various breeders could not be more uninterested. Like I'm talking about watching paint dry. I just find it funny because we all have endless opinions on various breeders and some people (mainly the breeders themselves) think they are gods gift to cannabis. But start telling your average stoner about "breeder steve is mad at bodhi cuz..." and they couldn't give 2 shits.
> 
> "yeah, that's great is it dank though?" is the response I usually get. lol


In the end it's all about the buzz !
Around here everybody knows the names (breeders , strains , etc) but they really don't have what they think they got or they're told they got .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> My old heads love mothers milk,keep asking for it....my young crowd likes it,but all ways looking for that triple G bud





Bob Zmuda said:


> Do they actually ask for "gage green buds"? I'm just curious because every "patient/client/custie" (whatever you call it lol) I have tried to tell about various breeders could not be more uninterested. Like I'm talking about watching paint dry. I just find it funny because we all have endless opinions on various breeders and some people (mainly the breeders themselves) think they are gods gift to cannabis. But start telling your average stoner about "breeder steve is mad at bodhi cuz..." and they couldn't give 2 shits.
> 
> "yeah, that's great is it dank though?" is the response I usually get. lol


LOL one can but try educate about breeders. only breeder Joe Average knows about out here is Big Buddha and the usual Dutch suspects. its cool we all have different passions. But in my example I gave a little bud to a friend who loved it, Cornerstone I mean who doesn't love that dankness. He got ten packs of GGG gear same week and is running it all. Happy camper. I got a huge hug and a zip for introducing him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

It's always nice when people put away what they had been smoking because the stuff you brought completely topped it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 11, 2015)

The only person I smoke with anymore gets clone only's shipped in from BC the majority of the time he's got the good dope. But it's nice to see how my grows stack up to the varieties he gets.

Fireballs, Lee Roy, Grape Stomper OG, Maybe EmDog (been so long can't recall on this one), OG Grape Krypt. Have all been great quality that have held up to what he's paying $250 an oz. for. Blue Tara, Love Triangle, and TE:Rv2 were all good smokes and were close to being as good. The Blue Tara being the best of the Bodhi's IMO, he liked the Love Triangle the best. He really enjoys the look of the Bodhi buds, think it's the snow lotus that brings those big long pointy calyxes as my Blue Tara and Love Triangle buds looked very similar where as my Synergy was quite different.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The only person I smoke with anymore gets clone only's shipped in from BC the majority of the time he's got the good dope. But it's nice to see how my grows stack up to the varieties he gets.
> 
> Fireballs, Lee Roy, Grape Stomper OG, Maybe EmDog (been so long can't recall on this one), OG Grape Krypt. Have all been great quality that have held up to what he's paying $250 an oz. for. Blue Tara, Love Triangle, and TE:Rv2 were all good smokes and were close to being as good. The Blue Tara being the best of the Bodhi's IMO, he liked the Love Triangle the best. He really enjoys the look of the Bodhi buds, think it's the snow lotus that brings those big long pointy calyxes as my Blue Tara and Love Triangle buds looked very similar where as my Synergy was quite different.


I like the big bulb type calyx as well. I can tell from the preflower swell how big the calyx will be too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

These plants man... Decided to completely surprise me and swell up last night. They even seem hungry. Well the girl in the back does..

I gave them a tsp per gallon of epsom salts yesterday.

Depending on how they look tomorrow, I may end up giving them a quarter strength of maxibloom.

    
I feel bad showing em like this... ehhhh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

I was hopeful they would be done this saturday/sunday, but ehhh... looks like they be going all 12 weeks.

Do you guys think I should feed them? I've never grown one that went 12 weeks before.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do they actually ask for "gage green buds"? I'm just curious because every "patient/client/custie" (whatever you call it lol) I have tried to tell about various breeders could not be more uninterested. Like I'm talking about watching paint dry. I just find it funny because we all have endless opinions on various breeders and some people (mainly the breeders themselves) think they are gods gift to cannabis. But start telling your average stoner about "breeder steve is mad at bodhi cuz..." and they couldn't give 2 shits.
> 
> "yeah, that's great is it dank though?" is the response I usually get. lol


No they do not ask for gage green buds,they say..."A what's good with that one Triple G shit you be having "

Me:a cuz,I just got some of the gage green gear ready...
Lil momma:that same triple gosh it from last time,that was real fire.
Me:naw,different from last time..but still fire.
Lil momma:that triple g shitbe on point.

I have tried the whole breeder talk with my smokers,but by then..they are way lost.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> No they do not ask for gage green buds,they say..."A what's good with that one Triple G shit you be having "
> 
> _Me:a cuz,I just got some of the gage green gear ready...
> Lil momma:that same triple gosh it from last time,that was real fire.
> ...


Beemo? jk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> These plants man... Decided to completely surprise me and swell up last night. They even seem hungry. Well the girl in the back does..
> 
> I gave them a tsp per gallon of epsom salts yesterday.
> 
> ...


I hate when my plants add that extra skinny foxtail finger thing on top of the colas. It seems to me the only times I've had it happen are from heat (last plants that got too close to the light did this) is this right? Or is it purely genetics?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I hate when my plants add that extra skinny foxtail finger thing on top of the colas. It seems to me the only times I've had it happen are from heat (last plants that got too close to the light did this) is this right? Or is it purely genetics?


It is definitely heat. The top was too close. My ceiling is only six and a half feet tall.

Then it was super hot this summer as well. Next summer it shouldn't be as big of a deal since I have an ac /heat vent now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Im strongly debating whether or not running that 12 week purple again. She didn't herm and smells nice and sweet. Plus she is purple...

I have 3-4 weeks to decide on it.

I also think I could run her better a second time. Now that I know she is a mag whore and flowers long. I could keep her shorter and she wouldn't relocate leaves to her colas.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

More food guys?


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

Id go no food


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Id go no food


Ok. I'll do that. Maybe another dose of Epsom but that's it. I cant believe how much they swelled up after the epsom.

I feel so chatty today.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> More food guys?


You only have one weeks left im thinking she starting the senescence


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> You only have one weeks left im thinking she starting the senescence


There is just this part that worries me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

#2


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

I got a ? For you professionals do you guys dilute your teas for seedlings?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Please keep in mind that these girls relocated leaves due to being too tall for light pen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Purple gal


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is just this part that worries me.
> 
> View attachment 3498096


I don't like when the leave do that 80% of time its a mold issue for me watch this one closely


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Definitely will watch that one. 

I took down one cola similar to that and saw no discoloration on the floral stems. That cola was leaning close to the tent wall and was getting alot of air blown over her.. So I am hoping it was just windburn or causing that area to dehydrate or something.

I can't wait to get back to 8-9 week strains. haha.


madininagyal said:


> I don't like when the leave do that 80% of time its a mold issue for me watch this one closely


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2015)

Im gonna start a 10 weeker grow: animal pie and rainbow cookie from in house, firestarter and blue dawg from sure fire seed along my d&d #1 my only female from 6 d&d and my cherry sherbet i really wanted to try rainbow cookie and was having a lot of fem seed 10w+ that was watching me lol after that i gonna start my duende pack have been looking at almost every night lol


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I hope those words taste good now you have to EAT THEM. Tell me, does bullshit go down well when it reverses course or does it just work coming out your mouth? Asshole.


i take that asshole comment a compliment!!!
lookup the reason why trae the truth is asshole by nature...
you act like i was talking about you.... peeps know who the F im talking too...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

missing forum X mendo 
no biggie... i know N's good for it...
N's getting more breeders pack anyways.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

Beemo said:


> missing forum X mendo
> no biggie... i know N's good for it...
> N's getting more breeders pack anyways.


Love it,





This is the truth....


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my chit right there...

some more country rap tunes...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3498192


very true bob, a keyboard can be used as an weapon of mass destruction, also as an empire builder, btw i hope thats not yours...lol...though if you got the relevant licence...nice...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> very true bob, a keyboard can be used as an weapon of mass destruction, also as an empire builder, btw i hope thats not yours...lol...though if you got the relevant licence...nice...


Not mine. No guns in the growhouse!


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

its funny how peeps call me assholes...
by the way... Im proud of it being called that on here...
i bet you ANYTHING the peeps that call me that, dont do HALF or ANY of the volunteer work i do....
i mean how can a guy in a walker volunteer? all he can do is talk shit...
im blessed with my stature, so i volunteer and DONATE for the less fortunate... 
i even volunteer at the senior center....
i do countless volunteering.. never ask for NOTHING in return..

i've also changed countless tires on the road... atleast one per year... of course they were all females...
if your a male and NOT DISABLED and cant change a tire.. i feel really bad for ya...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

Asshole definitely isn't the word that comes to mind...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I got a ? For you professionals do you guys dilute your teas for seedlings?


The tea I use is a prepacked powered tea and its safe for all stages of plants. Its no food just straight microbes and mycorrhizae and benefical bacteria and fungus to build strong roots. But you could def dilute a strong tea and use it for seedlings


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Asshole definitely isn't the word that comes to mind...


do you really think i give a fuck what you say about me?
i mean look at your signature... shows your maturity... 
arent you going to sign in as beemoooo??? 
SLEEZEBAG


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

beemoo ain't me lil man. I wish I could take credit though. Hilarious! Don't you have flags to pull off other dudes or something?

and yes I do. Or you wouldn't respond every 30 seconds.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The tea I use is a prepacked powered tea and its safe for all stages of plants. Its no food just straight microbes and mycorrhizae and benefical bacteria and fungus to build strong roots. But you could def dilute a strong tea and use it for seedlings


The molasses is what had me scared. Mine is simple great white, molasses, and Ewc. No Nutes. What's the brand you use I always love 5:1 and what ratios is best to dilute?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

and yes I do. Or you wouldn't respond every 30 seconds.[/QUOTE]

WE ALL know its your dumbass... everybody here wasnt born yesterday....
i bet you wish you could run... go change your depends old fart....

im bored right now... waiting on my girl to get ready! taken for EVER!

i found you BOB!!! dont worry i blurred out picture for ya...
i uploaded for you flaming pie


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

In news that matters: OJ is smelling like orange tang powder at 31 days in.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3498231
> and yes I do. Or you wouldn't respond every 30 seconds.


WE ALL know its your dumbass... everybody here wasnt born yesterday....
i bet you wish you could run... go change your depends old fart....

im bored right now... waiting on my girl to get ready! taken for EVER!

i found you BOB!!! dont worry i blurred out picture for ya...
i uploaded for you flaming pie[/QUOTE]

Well it does take a pig forever to put its make up on!


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> WE ALL know its your dumbass... everybody here wasnt born yesterday....
> i bet you wish you could run... go change your depends old fart....
> 
> im bored right now... waiting on my girl to get ready! taken for EVER!
> ...


Well it does take a pig forever to its make up on! [/QUOTE]

yeah i bet you call your woman a pig... i bet she has somebody doing your job... you obviously cant please her....

EDIT: your the type, that would jack off in front of my woman. i mean thats what you do in public...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

v.s one said:


> The molasses is what had me scared. Mine is simple great white, molasses, and Ewc. No Nutes. What's the brand you use I always love 5:1 and what ratios is best to dilute?


I use a packaged tea called Stump Tea its good stuff but it doesn't have near the amount of bennies and bacteria the Great White has. Yors is very simple and I'm pretty sure you can use that on seedlings. The molasses is gonna feed those microbes in it so not too much and it should be fine. I think it all depends on how you make the tea on how much you would have to dilute it to use on seedlings.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

Beemo said:


> Well it does take a pig forever to its make up on!


yeah i bet you call your woman a pig... i bet she has somebody doing your job... you obviously cant please her....

EDIT: your the type, that would jack off ON my woman. i mean thats what you do in public...[/QUOTE]

It's "you're". And YOU'RE correct.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I use a packaged tea called Stump Tea its good stuff but it doesn't have near the amount of bennies and bacteria the Great White has. Yors is very simple and I'm pretty sure you can use that on seedlings. The molasses is gonna feed those microbes in it so not too much and it should be fine. I think it all depends on how you make the tea on how much you would have to dilute it to use on seedlings.


Cool.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3498231
> and yes I do. Or you wouldn't respond every 30 seconds.


WE ALL know its your dumbass... everybody here wasnt born yesterday....
i bet you wish you could run... go change your depends old fart....

im bored right now... waiting on my girl to get ready! taken for EVER!

i found you BOB!!! dont worry i blurred out picture for ya...
i uploaded for you flaming pie[/QUOTE]
They take forever to get ready but a few seconds to get out of them clothes.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> WE ALL know its your dumbass... everybody here wasnt born yesterday....
> i bet you wish you could run... go change your depends old fart....
> 
> im bored right now... waiting on my girl to get ready! taken for EVER!
> ...


Well it does take a pig forever to its make up on! 
View attachment 3498232[/QUOTE]
that girl piggy is better lookin than most locals in my remote area man...wouldnt be lonely for long around here...lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> its funny how peeps call me assholes...
> by the way... Im proud of it being called that on here...
> i bet you ANYTHING the peeps that call me that, dont do HALF or ANY of the volunteer work i do....
> i mean how can a guy in a walker volunteer? all he can do is talk shit...
> ...


You are so damn easy to troll dude nobody can resist. People are like 'hey I'm bored. Oh hooray there is Beemo this could get interesting muahahahaha'... Seriously bro don't make it so easy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You are so damn easy to troll dude nobody can resist. People are like 'hey I'm bored. Oh hooray there is Beemo this could get interesting muahahahaha'... Seriously bro don't make it so easy


I'm really starting to think it's someone's sock puppet. This can't be real life.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2015)

Omg im gonna die lol you guys are so funny!!! Just woke and smoking my morning wake-up have a good day everybody


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Omg im gonna die lol you guys are so funny!!! Just woke and smoking my morning wake-up have a good day everybody


Yeah, I'm past trying to explain things to beemo.

He wants to come up in here and stir it up then its his own fault.

Troll bait.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2015)

So everybody sexed and result got 1 female and 5 male for my d&d ive got some really bad luck but even with male there are some good breeding material to found like my #5 here is #1before she goes to the grow tent for 48h of darkness and 12/12 after    
If you think you know who could have been the father and the mother she lost her smell of afghan spice gas and now is more og/gas still a good surprise but woukd sure love she keep her fist smell


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You are so damn easy to troll dude nobody can resist. People are like 'hey I'm bored. Oh hooray there is Beemo......................


----------



## Bong. James Bong (Sep 12, 2015)

I have been watching from a far for about couple months. I just want to thank @Beemo for headsup on highlife. My order from highlife came in today. I got Mindscape and Transformer and I am stoked. I was about to spend twice as much for one pack. Thanks again!

@Beemo do you know if NGR sends to UK?

@Bob Zmuda you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


----------



## Bong. James Bong (Sep 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> missing forum X mendo
> no biggie... i know N's good for it...
> N's getting more breeders pack anyways.


Wow, for a troll. you got plenty of GGG. 
Please keep us informed on them! Especially those breeders pack!


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2015)

Bong. James Bong said:


> I have been watching from a far for about couple months. I just want to thank @Beemo for headsup on highlife. My order from highlife came in today. I got Mindscape and Transformer and I am stoked. I was about to spend twice as much for one pack. Thanks again!
> 
> @Beemo do you know if NGR sends to UK?
> 
> @Bob Zmuda you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


Okay.....it's a joy to have ya join in on the thread...


----------



## Bong. James Bong (Sep 12, 2015)

neil1000 said:


> Just jumping in, I have been watching for a while as I have popped lots ofGGG. I think there is toooooooo much arguing and not enough of this View attachment 3495084 Duende#2
> Can't see so well from pic but beautiful pink and purple hue's
> Tastes of grapey kush with a balanced high slightly on the body side
> View attachment 3495096
> ...


I've been meaning to ask you. where did you get your apogee? Im in the UK too.
Nice collection by the way.

Where's the "like" button?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

Bong. James Bong said:


> I've been meaning to ask you. where did you get your apogee? Im in the UK too.
> Nice collection by the way.
> 
> Where's the "like" button?


Once you get 50 posts the option appears next to reply.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Bong. James Bong said:


> I have been watching from a far for about couple months. I just want to thank @Beemo for headsup on highlife. My order from highlife came in today. I got Mindscape and Transformer and I am stoked. I was about to spend twice as much for one pack. Thanks again!
> 
> @Beemo do you know if NGR sends to UK?
> 
> @Bob Zmuda you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house.


Shut up new jack. You ain't gonna be making friends too quick huh? Beemos new account? Lol. Fantastic. Post some plant pics. I always like a good laugh. Fuck it. Ima leave beemo alone and just shit on you from here on out. Don't come in here acting like you know shit lil guy. Get yourself a like button before talking to me again please. Nobody really fucks with "new members". So eat a dick.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Bong. James Bong said:


> Wow, for a troll. you got plenty of GGG.
> Please keep us informed on them! Especially those breeders pack!


Obviously beemo. Go fuck yourself clown dick.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2015)

Puppeteering ain't easy.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

I had a sock puppet once. the VA was giving me experimental drugs for mood stabilizer...
They also gave me hypertension meds for nightmares

I dont take meds anymore lol!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had a sock puppet once. the VA was giving me experimental drugs for mood stabilizer...
> They also gave me hypertension meds for nightmares
> 
> I dont take meds anymore lol!


Damn that sounds like some clockwork orange shit!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2015)

Beemo sock puppets? Entertainment value has now increased ten fold.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

Is it done yet?

Nope...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Ugh. The Asian in laws are in town and here for dinner. I'm hiding In The bathroom preparing myself with a cold brew and some blanco Berry.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Damn that sounds like some clockwork orange shit!


 I was sent to Huston for an in-paitent program for 4weeks. The type of place where they lock you on the 8th floor and take your shoelaces.. I had to sign a waiver for the meds, but they made it sound awesome!
I had to do the program to get my benefits started. It broke me of taking meds!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was sent to Huston for an in-paitent program for 4weeks. The type of place where they lock you on the 8th floor and take your shoelaces.. I had to sign a waiver for the meds, but they made it sound awesome!
> I had to do the program to get my benefits started. It broke me of taking meds!


Well... Except those tasty green meds.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ugh. The Asian in laws are in town and here for dinner. I'm hiding In The bathroom preparing myself with a cold brew and some blanco Berry.
> View attachment 3498638


Nice combo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

I apologize yall. This queef is just so irritating. I promise to make up for it with plant pics though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

So I just sampled #1 rmxbbp. Wow. It is headwrap with a slow creep body.

I was worried there would be a loss in potency from harvesting that plant a little early.

Gage can pick them for potency. Holy shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

Mostly head. Good feelings. Head keeps bobbing. Hubby gave some pepper jack cheese... Mmmmmmm


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

I've grown a few "orange" strains that were anything but. Orange Juice smells like those chocolate oranges you break open open in a sock. lol. Have a good feeling about her.  She's at day 32 . I will start showing pics soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2015)

1 Grateful Breath stud so far from 3 plants so hopefully one is a female cus the stud looks great the most OGKB dom of them all. 2 Cherry Puff and 1 Banana Puff f2s up so far. More GGG slowly coming into rotation. I need more veg space tho fareal and flower; def will be making some changes here soon make this garage right


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> 1 Grateful Breath stud so far from 3 plants so hopefully one is a female cus the stud looks great the most OGKB dom of them all. 2 Cherry Puff and 1 Banana Puff f2s up so far. More GGG slowly coming into rotation. I need more veg space tho fareal and flower; def will be making some changes here soon make this garage right


I am going to have to flip the raspberry montages soon. Possibly under the mh in the veg tent. So I will have to put my moms elsewhere.

Cant be helped. Flipped now they will stretch to four feet. I wait a week and they may stretch five to six!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am going to have to flip the raspberry montages soon. Possibly under the mh in the veg tent. So I will have to put my moms elsewhere.
> 
> Cant be helped. Flipped now they will stretch to four feet. I wait a week and they may stretch five to six!


Looking forward to the smoke report of your almost done ladies!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Looking forward to the smoke report of your almost done ladies!


Yeah, I'm going to wait till them bitches are all swollen. Fuck it. I think I have been jumping the gun on harvest for a plant or two each harvest. I need to just let nature take its course.

If I hav doubts if it is done, I should wait another week. Considering they have a ten day window for harvest.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, I'm going to wait till them bitches are all swollen. Fuck it. I think I have been jumping the gun on harvest for a plant or two each harvest. I need to just let nature take its course.
> 
> If I hav doubts if it is done, I should wait another week. Considering they have a ten day window for harvest.


I feel like after we've given so many days of hard work whats another week for perfection. Plus if I'm being honest, I know once I chop that means I have to trim! ha. I literally put it off as long as I can!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2015)

Bong. James Bong said:


> I've been meaning to ask you. where did you get your apogee? Im in the UK too.
> Nice collection by the way.
> 
> Where's the "like" button?


UK representing gage?! This is going to get interesting. UK growers are pretty fucking intense.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I feel like after we've given so many days of hard work whats another week for perfection. Plus if I'm being honest, I know once I chop that means I have to trim! ha. I literally put it off as long as I can!


I take some early, some spot on, some late. Early bud for that super crispy clean buzz I like in the morning, 10 percent amber for the afternoon headfuck, and simethung sliiightly over is enjoyed in the evenings. I have come to enjoy a mellow high at night, one wakes up a lot more full power than after an evening of Indica. Now I just stick to hybrids and tweak to taste. This is the best part of not selling. You don't give a shit about 'supposed to be's'


----------



## Bong. James Bong (Sep 13, 2015)

sank all 13 mindscapes this morning. got 3 extra in a pack. that was cool. 
just checked again in the afternoon. all but 2 sank.


----------



## Bong. James Bong (Sep 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> UK representing gage?! This is going to get interesting. UK growers are pretty fucking intense.


FOR THE QUEEN and the REDS!


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

JUST KIDDING!!! I am off to kick rocks, you guys keep the pictures coming.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 13, 2015)

Aww man you guys never quit. There's too much talk of having GGG genetics pics being shown of packs and all grow them shits and let the plants do the talking.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll have some pics in an hour or two.

Bunch of snot nosed thug wannabes clogging up this thread with their chest puffing and dick waving.

Show some plants!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww man you guys never quit. There's too much talk of having GGG genetics pics being shown of packs and all grow them shits and let the plants do the talking.


Aw don't worry mate been in contact with m4k some new tests in the pipeline thus thread will be trichs kaden soon enough lol. You know me once I get to posting pics I go overboard.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2015)

Orange juice.


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3499054
> Orange juice.


Got me drooling over here! That looks sweet!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Aw king did you quote the wrong person? @madininagyal is one of the good dudes on here. Unless you guys have Riu history. Lol.





King Arthur said:


> No problems with you, I just took 3 dabs and came in here to take my morning poo. I even said joking after but I guess everyone missed that post.



I misquoted


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll have some pics in an hour or two.
> 
> Bunch of snot nosed thug wannabes clogging up this thread with their chest puffing and dick waving.
> 
> Show some plants!


Wooot you tell em PIE ! Lets burn all the heathens!


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2015)

No different than silky mustache........

Maybe beemo should start a fake GGG thread,with fake GGG pics.....hmmm


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't have my hubby's fancy phone at the moment.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> No problems with you, I just took 3 dabs and came in here to take my morning poo. I even said joking after but I guess everyone missed that post.


Lol i was surprised that why i asked if you just smoke before


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Lol i was surprised that why i asked if you just smoke before


 three cheers for morality. I love this thread so much I am going to buy some GGG as my next purchase. Then I will be a full time member of the GGG thread instead of just a paperboy tossin doggie doos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

Taking their sweet time. It's very hard for me to read these plants.

 
 
 
 

Do you think too much EWC could be causing them to delay maturity? Or are all sativas teases?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> No different than silky mustache........
> 
> Maybe beemo should start a fake GGG thread,with fake GGG pics.....hmmm
> 
> View attachment 3499075


Wait.... Is beemo silky mustache??????!!!!!! That would make sense as far as being a dick.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wait.... Is beemo silky mustache??????!!!!!! That would make sense as far as being a dick.


Two differences: 'stache posted gobs of pics; good ones, too. 'stache also had a full time towel boy who's shown no indication of affection for the beemer. Thus far.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

Z


Flaming Pie said:


> Taking their sweet time. It's very hard for me to read these plants.
> 
> View attachment 3499162
> View attachment 3499163
> ...


 I don't know but they should look like shit at the end of its life.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Z
> 
> I don't know but they should look like shit at the end of its life.


Do you beat yours to shit right before chop? Is that the secret! Hahahaha

Damn those are some nice looking plants there, nice thick colas huh!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Do you beat yours to shit right before chop? Is that the secret! Hahahaha
> 
> Damn those are some nice looking plants there, nice thick colas huh!


 When a pimp puts his hand down girls are going to do what they are told.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2015)

dont mind me or my dickwaving....http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3499054
> Orange juice.


He went to Jared.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> dont mind me or my dickwaving....http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


OH hell no, you better get to fixing that computer boy!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He went to Jared.


Lol! "That's Jared"!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Taking their sweet time. It's very hard for me to read these plants.
> 
> View attachment 3499162
> View attachment 3499163
> ...


Naw what you are experiencing is polyhybrid nature at its finest. Since these aren't true p1 hybrids you will see bud and trich maturity at different times. The flowers can look done but trichs can be clear and trichs could say its done but flowers don't look it. Sativas tho some can flower forever seem like so you could be experiencing some of that so if most are cloudy at least I would say done cus they prolly could keep flowering a while


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Do you beat yours to shit right before chop? Is that the secret! Hahahaha
> 
> Damn those are some nice looking plants there, nice thick colas huh!


My one girl does look beat to shit. Haha.

still alot of weight being packed on it seems. The tops are all going to be thick and solid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw what you are experiencing is polyhybrid nature at its finest. Since these aren't true p1 hybrids you will see bud and trich maturity at different times. The flowers can look done but trichs can be clear and trichs could say its done but flowers don't look it. Sativas tho some can flower forever seem like so you could be experiencing some of that so if most are cloudy at least I would say done cus they prolly could keep flowering a while


I swear its like a giant strip tease.

I gotta let em go tho. Don't want fluff. The swelling seems to be traveling in waves from top to bottom.

As soon as I water the girls in the tent I will be flipping them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 13, 2015)

Is GrapeStomper hard to get? It seems to be sold out everytime I look..

Can someone point me to a good DayBreaker report?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Do you beat yours to shit right before chop? Is that the secret! Hahahaha
> 
> Damn those are some nice looking plants there, nice thick colas huh!


So you don't raise your ppm in flower? Week to week.lol


----------



## mr. si (Sep 13, 2015)

anyone have info on Ascension? growing the seeds come winter but cant find any grow reports (just a basic description).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is GrapeStomper hard to get? It seems to be sold out everytime I look..
> 
> Can someone point me to a good DayBreaker report?


You can only get grapestomper crosses now. Aloha grapestomper is great.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can only get grapestomper crosses now. Aloha grapestomper is great.


I want that cross also and the Grapestomper OG


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 13, 2015)

mr. si said:


> anyone have info on Ascension? growing the seeds come winter but cant find any grow reports (just a basic description).


i think its a new strain and not much is known yet in a large groups, GGG growers know, check out instagram and see if something is there


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is GrapeStomper hard to get? It seems to be sold out everytime I look..
> 
> Can someone point me to a good DayBreaker report?


All good over here when it comes to day breaker.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> All good over here when it comes to day breaker.View attachment 3499520


Looks great...I gifted my DayBreaker beans to a friend..should have kept a couple lol


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Looks great...I gifted my DayBreaker beans to a friend..should have kept a couple lol


 Your a good person, so you should be gifted back quick.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Your a good person, so you should be gifted back quick.


What's the chain for in that picture


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2015)

I love my hubbys phone.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> What's the chain for in that picture


 Once them hooks are on you no coming back


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> So you don't raise your ppm in flower? Week to week.lol


I use what the plant needs, I don't ramp anything up week to week. Nutrient calendars are for some people, me I go buck wild. I give them straight up tap water in between feedings, never ph my water and well.. I just don't do anything the way people told me.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Show your plants ya big bitch.
> 
> And for the record I post plants, nug AND dog pics regularly. Just sick to death of this idiot. Seriously can't believe noones banned him. Check this thread before he came and after. Hmmmmm. When everywhere you go people dislike you, the problem is YOU.
> 
> ...


very sad to hear your not my long lost uncle bob...bob......ohh well....the search continues...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 14, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> very sad to hear your not my long lost uncle bob...bob......ohh well....the search continues...


Sorry to disappoint. I'm pretty good at disappointing people.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Would DayBreaker be the best rep for a Headband strain? Is there like a Jo Bx or anything? 

Like I said, I am new to GGG. I was confused because the Grape Stomper is still being advertised, just out of stock.

I have been looking for a good Cali Orange and Headband forever now. I am not sure who the breeder was or if I got ahold of someone with a clone, but I have not been able to find a good rep of either one


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2015)

not sure id go with ggg for a headband type of hybrid, and the only orange one i think is orange juice.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry to disappoint. I'm pretty good at disappointing people.


nahhh you never disappoint bob...always happy to see your posts man...you might be surprised how many people benefit from your experience...you have opened my eyes to new methods & strains ive never considered b4 & appreciate it...keep it up..dont let the beemo's of the world rattle ya...lol...maybe if everyone just pretends they're not there they will go away like a bad smell?...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not sure id go with ggg for a headband type of hybrid, and the only orange one i think is orange juice.


I thought that Joseph OG was a headband?

I really want to get into GGG and try some of their stuff.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2015)

theres some that have found fuel, but my experience has been all fruit / sweet. i wish i could help more, my experience has been mostly sour grapes lol


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Once them hooks are on you no coming back


lol...mmmmm that darth vader likes a bit of sm maybe?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> lol...mmmmm that darth vader likes a bit of sm maybe?


I'm just fucking around everyone else does on this tread. @ skunkwreck to hook up my light.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Would DayBreaker be the best rep for a Headband strain? Is there like a Jo Bx or anything?
> 
> Like I said, I am new to GGG. I was confused because the Grape Stomper is still being advertised, just out of stock.
> 
> I have been looking for a good Cali Orange and Headband forever now. I am not sure who the breeder was or if I got ahold of someone with a clone, but I have not been able to find a good rep of either one


Dude dB just beat out my Cali connection head band for the loudest and best yielding plant . my lastcali connection harvest was 13 zips on one plant..


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3499683
> Dude dB just beat out my Cali connection head band for the loudest and best yielding plant . my lastcali connection harvest was 13 zips on one plant..


goodlookin plant, looks like a shotgun accidently went off into the roof there...its easy to do...


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> goodlookin plant, looks like a shotgun accidently went off into the roof there...its easy to do...


 I had to get in the bail money.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

here's a gas phenol of dB. My keeper has no gas and is funky hard to describe wooo.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I use what the plant needs, I don't ramp anything up week to week. Nutrient calendars are for some people, me I go buck wild. I give them straight up tap water in between feedings, never ph my water and well.. I just don't do anything the way people told me.


300 ppm guy huh. I'm just messing with you king I don't follow the rules either.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

Did anyone zoom on my pics to look at the trichs?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

Bong. James Bong said:


> im just trying to give a strain review and trying to get info. i would post some pictures, but im still figuring out a safe way to post pics. growing ggg wise. i have grown only 1 cut of ggg and it was FIRE. it was stonefree. my partner got it locally here. just like the other new member said recently, it's nothing but arguing in here. really, im just on here to get some info on where to get more ggg. @neil1000 where do you get your ggg? and @Beemo does "N" send to UK?


why dont you email N... BOB... 
U ARE PATHETIC... 
you created another character???????? we all know it was YOU BOB with BEEMOOOOO
now this?? bong james bong LOL.. good one.. trying to use him to humm my balls and talk shit about you.... i guess its working.... some peeps are buying it...
YOU got too much time on your hand.... how old are you again???


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> yeah i bet you call your woman a pig... i bet she has somebody doing your job... you obviously cant please her....
> 
> EDIT: your the type, that would jack off ON my woman. i mean thats what you do in public...


It's "you're". And YOU'RE correct.[/QUOTE]

LOL... great come back
just shows your a PERVERT!


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3499683
> Dude dB just beat out my Cali connection head band for the loudest and best yielding plant . my lastcali connection harvest was 13 zips on one plant..


everybody always talks boo boo about CC... i've heard nothing but good stuff from him... my buddy over at icmag grew jedi kush and it was LEGIT. 
i ran cc 22, a freebie i got from the tude.. and that was legit TOO.... i wished i saved a clone from it tho...
cant wait to get cc raskals og going once i get some space opened up....


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

i ran cc 22, a freebie i got from the tude.. and that was legit TOO.... i wished i saved a clone from it tho...
cant wait to get cc raskals og going once i get some space opened up....[/QUOTE]
That's the only complaint I got with ngr is they sent me fem rascal Ogs instead of regulars a Jedi Kush I had spot on candy lemon goodness.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3499760
> i ran cc 22, a freebie i got from the tude.. and that was legit TOO.... i wished i saved a clone from it tho...
> cant wait to get cc raskals og going once i get some space opened up....


That's the only complaint I got with ngr is they sent me fem rascal Ogs instead of regulars a Jedi Kush I had spot on candy lemon goodness.[/QUOTE]

yeah i would be bummed about that too. thats not what i paid for.... did you not email N about that? 
look at it this way... that 22 was a fem..


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> 300 ppm guy huh. I'm just messing with you king I don't follow the rules either.


You know me bro! if it isn't 100ppm over my tapwater I am spending too much!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> That's the only complaint I got with ngr is they sent me fem rascal Ogs instead of regulars a Jedi Kush I had spot on candy lemon goodness.


yeah i would be bummed about that too. thats not what i paid for.... did you not email N about that?
look at it this way... that 22 was a fem..[/QUOTE]
Never heard back.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

The pack of Jedi that I tried had a gun powder pheno. I found the same smell in a pack of starkiller og but had more selection.


v.s one said:


> View attachment 3499683
> Dude dB just beat out my Cali connection head band for the loudest and best yielding plant . my lastcali connection harvest was 13 zips on one plant..


 Thanks for showing me pics! My wife likes the sweet phenos and I like the fuel! It would be a win if I could get both in a pack!


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 14, 2015)

mr. si said:


> anyone have info on Ascension? growing the seeds come winter but cant find any grow reports (just a basic description).


Out of the 4 girls I got ALL have a propensity to throw dense golf ball sized bud on branches... 3 seem more on the berry/fuel side as far as smell... the other is heavy fuel/lite berry (pictured)


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 14, 2015)

Woke up this morning to find my grow tent had collapsed, the corners broke and all plants have been casualties of war.

A sad day, my flag hangs at half mast







Another round down the drain


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Out of the 4 girls I got ALL have a propensity to throw dense golf ball sized bud on branches... 3 seem more on the berry/fuel side as far as smell... the other is heavy fuel/lite berry (pictured)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Love the looks of her..


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Last Easter, I was setting up my 6" exhaust fans. I didnt turn them off and one came off of the mounting screws. I caught it, and it grinded off the tip of my middle finger! I also killed a plant in the process.


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love the looks of her..


All @ 45days... smells delish SO anxious to taste her the days just seem to be crawling by...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> All @ 45days... smells delish SO anxious to taste her the days just seem to be crawling by...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


That's really nice...

I can not wait to dig into theses next tester I'm getting,he'll they may not even be tester,just packs to grow out....love them guys at GGG.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woke up this morning to find my grow tent had collapsed, the corners broke and all plants have been casualties of war.
> 
> A sad day, my flag hangs at half mast
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that pal .


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woke up this morning to find my grow tent had collapsed, the corners broke and all plants have been casualties of war.
> 
> A sad day, my flag hangs at half mast
> 
> ...


clone em! iv cloned plants that were dead lol


----------



## v.s one (Sep 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woke up this morning to find my grow tent had collapsed, the corners broke and all plants have been casualties of war.
> 
> A sad day, my flag hangs at half mast
> 
> ...


That sucks brother. Same war story but a light . One was snapped in two different places I just leaned it back and it healed itself.and to come to find out my seedlings kept dying their even missing was a mystery, it ended up being my wife's cat getting her grub on so every time I see your avi It reminds me of them seedlings. I'm getting two packs on Friday because of kitty. If you ever been offended by King Arthur's avatar please stand up. Sssh don't tell her they were F2sss


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woke up this morning to find my grow tent had collapsed, the corners broke and all plants have been casualties of war.
> 
> A sad day, my flag hangs at half mast
> 
> ...


its amazing even after years of growing & going through every trauma seemingly possible for the green ones along comes another danger that wipes them out...my condolences for your loss king...happens to all of us...


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Woke up this morning to find my grow tent had collapsed, the corners broke and all plants have been casualties of war.
> 
> A sad day, my flag hangs at half mast
> 
> ...


pics...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> It's "you're". And YOU'RE correct.


LOL... great come back
just shows your a PERVERT![/QUOTE]
Skeet skeet bitch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's really nice...
> 
> I can not wait to dig into theses next tester I'm getting,he'll they may not even be tester,just packs to grow out....love them guys at GGG.


Yeah they offered me a pack of starlet kush for the problems with the raspberryxbbp. I politely declined as was like, just send me the next batch you want photo bombs of.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

I may be harvesting today. 

 
Just finished smoking like 4 little calyx from middle of both girls. Feeling PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 14, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Out of the 4 girls I got ALL have a propensity to throw dense golf ball sized bud on branches... 3 seem more on the berry/fuel side as far as smell... the other is heavy fuel/lite berry (pictured)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Is it a net under or you have tied everyone?


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah they offered me a pack of starlet kush for the problems with the raspberryxbbp. I politely declined as was like, just send me the next batch you want photo bombs of.


That's what's up,I'm willing to bet you get that pack...

Plat.og x joe og
 
& 
Purple kush x gsog 
 

Next to hit the streets....stay tuned


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 14, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Is it a net under or you have tied everyone?


Netted @ 2weeks into flower along w/ four 5' stakes around her...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 14, 2015)

That plat x Joe looks bomb


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what's up,I'm willing to bet you get that pack...
> 
> Plat.og x joe og
> View attachment 3500001
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what's up,I'm willing to bet you get that pack...
> 
> Plat.og x joe og
> View attachment 3500001
> ...


Now THAT'S how a plant should look approaching harvest. Healthy and happy!


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what's up,I'm willing to bet you get that pack...
> 
> Plat.og x joe og
> View attachment 3500001


what ever this is i want it!


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> what ever this is i want it!


Platinum og x joe og

Wish my boy @Doobie brother was still on this forum,he really enjoyed the nugs from her..
Hope you okoutin this world.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> No different than silky mustache........
> 
> Maybe beemo should start a fake GGG thread,with fake GGG pics.....hmmm
> 
> View attachment 3499075


@genuity didnt i tell you to "let it go" when you were in that argument with stache and his BOYZ in the OTHER ggg thread?

man, that puppet master sure has you guys FOOLED....
Now you think im a WHITE BOY??? i really do take that as an insult...
i guarantee stache doesnt know about no damm country rap tunes.... 

think about this.... isnt strange when stache goes away BOB APPEARS???
i've been here this whole time...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

i luv football season.... nutin but trimming and watching da game....


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> yeah i would be bummed about that too. thats not what i paid for.... did you not email N about that?
> look at it this way... that 22 was a fem..


Never heard back.[/QUOTE]

try again....


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> @genuity didnt i tell you to "let it go" when you were in that argument with stache and his BOYZ in the OTHER ggg thread?
> 
> man, that puppet master sure has you guys FOOLED....
> Now you think im a WHITE BOY??? i really do take that as an insult...
> ...


You should re read that post....

I know who is who......


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> pics...


No pics, I tore that bitch down fast... brings tears to my eyes. I had 4 blue dreams and 2 purple trainwrecks reeking up the garden. Some of my finest plants, I was coming in with some real winners and then blam.. I have clone already in the works so thats not too much of an issue just bites to lose 2 months work to an act of god.

Maybe I will take a pic of their limp remains... :'(

had to edit, I didn't really tear the tent down it was already down... I just tore the poles apart and pitched a bitch fit for a second. [EDIT 2] I think it was a little bit of karma for being such a dick lately. Fuck me runnin lol.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah they offered me a pack of starlet kush for the problems with the raspberryxbbp. I politely declined as was like, just send me the next batch you want photo bombs of.


beggars cant be choosers.... 
i know she talked MK... i know she asked about the price... she's not the type that lets go... she's been all over my jock about the price, price gouger, blah blah blah....

AND i know for a FACT if mk said MK doesnt charge 200+ for a pack.. she would be SCREAMING IT to ME!!!!!
now she's quiet as a bird about it....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 14, 2015)

If you read beemo posts out loud, you can actually feel what it's like to be retarded.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> beggars cant be choosers....
> i know she talked MK... i know she asked about the price... she's not the type that lets go... she's been all over my jock about the price, price gouger, blah blah blah....
> 
> AND i know for a FACT if mk said MK doesnt charge 200+ for a pack.. she would be SCREAMING IT to ME!!!!!
> now she's quiet as a bird about it....


You know for a fact eh? Know my personal conversations with M4k? Someone is mighty full of themselves.. 

I never said M4k price gouged. Not once.

I just don't like you. You are rude and full of yourself. That is why I give you shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

Meanwhile, back on topic...

 
   

I apologize for maxing your data.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 14, 2015)

This thread has it all. Nice bud porn, grow tips, mud flinging, people talking to themselves, etc, etc.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you read beemo posts out loud, you can actually feel what it's like to be retarded.


LMAO classic


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> This thread has it all. Nice bud porn, grow tips, mud flinging, people talking to themselves, etc, etc.


Especially people talking to themselves lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a feeling I will be waiting 6-8 days on the large main colas to dry. Almost all the weight of the plant was concentrated in four colas on each plant.

I have my other girls in the flower tent now.

I am so tired. After trimming the hubby wanted to spend time with me. I should of went to bed.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks good like usual Pie, I went over my data plan this month... I'm going to send you the bill lol


----------



## kgp (Sep 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> This thread has it all. Nice bud porn, grow tips, mud flinging, people talking to themselves, etc, etc.


Some things never change. Good to see the ggg thread alive and kicking.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, back on topic...
> 
> View attachment 3500152
> View attachment 3500154 View attachment 3500155 View attachment 3500156 View attachment 3500157
> ...


WOW ! that strain looks killer . the tips of your shears look pink/purple  DANKY


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

Breeder stach 150$ at n maybe try to have forum cookie x mendo breath
But i will pass for mendobreath f2 250$... there good genetic for less and since ive already got some f2 in the way i dont care 

Edit: since ive already got duende and some f2 coming after reflexion im hesitating buying it or buy 2 p1ck of fem or 3 regular from in house instead


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

.250 for mendobreath f2s?

can i get a link? docta fucking the game u with 500$ dosidos


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Breeder stach 150$ at n maybe try to have forum cookie x mendo breath
> But i will pass for mendobreath f2 250$... there good genetic for less and since ive already got some f2 in the way i dont care
> 
> Edit: since ive already got duende and some f2 coming after reflexion im hesitating buying it or buy 2 p1ck of fem or 3 regular from in house instead


No need for beemo to bring up prices.....right.

This is to funny.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

thats when they were only 200....lol


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> No need for beemo to bring up prices.....right.
> 
> Yeah right!! Beside the 250$ packs , 150$ for a ogkb cross ok but there are labeled untested and you know that is not every cross they made that pass the test!! Its a gamble you have to admit it but gage are the only cie i pay 156$ for their strain before gage it was very rare i was buying pack more than 90$


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 15, 2015)

If you haven't caught on to who's sock puppet beemo is... You may be too stoned.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2015)

Those are Mendo Breath f3 for $250. Love GGG but no way I can pay that price for a cookie cross. There are way too many of them out there. Not a lot of OGKB crosses but they are out there. I love that they are f3 tho but still $250 is steep IMHO.

Got 2 males and 1 female from the 3 Grateful Breaths. The female looks like a good mix of the parents but growth is viney which makes me think its more to the dad but not sure. The male I kept is much thicker and shorter so should be a good lil pairing but I still have lots of seeds left so may not do anything but I like the male tho so he will be kept


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> .250 for mendobreath f2s?
> 
> can i get a link? docta fucking the game u with 500$ dosidos


Does he make new pack? Because if i remember right they've been sold out a long time ago


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you read beemo posts out loud, you can actually feel what it's like to be retarded.


That's funny shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

if you can, collect sperm from each male, better chances at more traits


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Does he make new pack? Because if i remember right they've been sold out a long time ago


no, it was only a handfull that retailed at eight hundo


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> no, it was only a handfull that retailed at eight hundo


Please tell me it was an auction..


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Please tell me it was an auction..


I miss the auction days....fun times for real.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Please tell me it was an auction..


it was buy it now lol


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> it was buy it now lol


Some people loves money lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 15, 2015)

For 800 bucks a pack of seeds better make me a sandwich and give me a reach around. Pure insanity.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

you can ask my gf and mom how much i love money!!!! lol its def insane...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2015)

I think those were like rare collections. Couldn't other people sell their old packs on the auction too?

Like if someone had packs of bodhi with the retired male.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if you can, collect sperm from each male, better chances at more traits


Shit you can say in this forum! lol


----------



## mr. si (Sep 15, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> Out of the 4 girls I got ALL have a propensity to throw dense golf ball sized bud on branches... 3 seem more on the berry/fuel side as far as smell... the other is heavy fuel/lite berry (pictured)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


awesome, thanks for the info and pics!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2015)

Every time I see beemo replied in my alerts, I know its gonna be drama.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Those are Mendo Breath f3 for $250. Love GGG but no way I can pay that price for a cookie cross. There are way too many of them out there. Not a lot of OGKB crosses but they are out there. I love that they are f3 tho but still $250 is steep IMHO.
> Got 2 males and 1 female from the 3 Grateful Breaths. The female looks like a good mix of the parents but growth is viney which makes me think its more to the dad but not sure. The male I kept is much thicker and shorter so should be a good lil pairing but I still have lots of seeds left so may not do anything but I like the male tho so he will be kept


really, 250 is nothing... especially for a dispensary... more like an investment....
elite grower as yourself should see more in return,, then the investment....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2015)

Beemo said:


> why are you still talking to me?????


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3501420


Omg im dying lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2015)

conflict resolution is a bitch.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

How come the loudest person in here never posts pictures? Hmmmmm. Hella sus. 

Oj is to the center right of the middle pole. Chunky lady.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3501459
> How come the loudest person in here never posts pictures?


Because they would be incriminating? 

Just a guess


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like people are jealous of beemo,or else peeps would just put him on the ignored list.....

I do love how people try and do the group gang bang,it's always the same peeps..

Boy I tell ya,it's really like a bunch of birds....chirping to the same tune.

If the price is to high for ya,then move along,why cry over it?

Beemo it definitely not the only person bringing up prices..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow.

The guy was being a jerkwad. It was never a price issue with me. It was always how he spoke to people.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 16, 2015)

@skunkwreck was just at the conspiracy tread, and I went and checked what stock they had. To my surprise d cure in stock.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow.
> 
> The guy was being a jerkwad. It was never a price issue with me. It was always how he spoke to people.


Everyone on this thread has been that same jerk.....even worse than beemo,and that the truth...

It's just cray,how peeps act...


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> @skunkwreck was just at the conspiracy tread, and I went and checked what stock they had. To my surprise d cure in stock.


That's sad......but how much$

Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

Like I said. If you haven't figured out who beemo is you're not paying attention. Lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Like I said. If you haven't figured out who beemo is you're not paying attention. Lol


Like I said....I know who is who.....

Right.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Like I said....I know who is who.....
> 
> Right.


Elaborate.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

Ps. Why so defensive all the sudden?


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ps. Why so defensive all the sudden?


Cause every time I login,I see y'all shit...
The same lame shit for the last yr it seems..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cause every time I login,I see y'all shit...
> The same lame shit for the last yr it seems..


Are you talking directly about me?


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Are you talking directly about me?


Everybody that keeps the shit storms rolling..

But......is this your first account bob Z?

Answer wisely


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Everybody that keeps the shit storms rolling..
> 
> But......is this your first account bob Z?
> 
> Answer wisely


Lol! Dude. You used to post cool plant pics, make good reports etc. seems you're a bit too caught up in the bullshit bro. Haven't seen a plant pic since "the bugs moved in". 

Is beemo your second account?

Answer wisely! Lmao!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

Ps. I've seen as many drama posts from you as anyone. And supposedly you're a mod? Lol

You're so mad these days. Wtf?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

Alright yall. Ggg has some nice buds but beemo/genuity make me wanna find some new gear. Lol.

Have fun in your thread bros.

If anyone wants to see ggg from me I'll continue posting in my other threads. This one straight up sucks. Look at the picture to bullshit ratio. And for the record yall know I posted pics.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 16, 2015)

im guessing beemo IS genuity??? send in seal team 6 to take em both out(if they exist?) problem solved


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

Alright I'm sick of coming in here and cleaning up

Learn to stop name calling or I close the thread for good


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Alright I'm sick of coming in here and cleaning up
> 
> Learn to stop name calling or I close the thread for good


at last somebody who cares...oddly enough sunni reminds me of my mom?....


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> at last somebody who cares...oddly enough sunni reminds me of my mom?....


I'm 25 I'm no ones mother

Just sick of having to come in here once a day for the last year cleaning up people whipping out their epeens over nothing ruining good conversation

I've been fair this is the last straw


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ascension#5... early clip before the mold... 
GsOG in the wrap... time to be hi

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

All looking very good torch1


----------



## v.s one (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's sad......but how much$
> 
> Lol[/QUOTE $108. What's sad? Elaborate


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> I've been fair this is the last straw


OK......but......can we get an answer to this cliffhanger first?



georgio838 said:


> im guessing beemo IS genuity???


_No kidding ?!  If true, that would be quite a plot twist. _


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> OK......but......can we get an answer to this cliffhanger first?
> 
> 
> 
> _No kidding ?!  If true, that would be quite a plot twist. _


Do my pics look like beemo pics?

It's easy..


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> OK......but......can we get an answer to this cliffhanger first?
> 
> 
> 
> _No kidding ?!  If true, that would be quite a plot twist. _


lookout..sunni is about to explode, i might withdraw from here b4 she gives me a tongue lashing like only an angry gal can...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 16, 2015)

Mendo Breath UV x MendoDawg- $250.00

We crossed the Mendo Breath F1, Ultraviolet cut, with a hard-hitting Mendodawg HZ male. Taste the expansive flavors like chocolate berry dough breath mixed with strawberry sorbet.

anyone looking at this strain?


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Mendo Breath UV x MendoDawg- $250.00
> 
> We crossed the Mendo Breath F1, Ultraviolet cut, with a hard-hitting Mendodawg HZ male. Taste the expansive flavors like chocolate berry dough breath mixed with strawberry sorbet.
> 
> anyone looking at this strain?


Looking at them sitting in my stash box....but gotta much going on in the veg room.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 16, 2015)

would love to put them outside next summer.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Do my pics look like beemo pics?
> 
> It's easy..


Yeah. They kinda did.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 16, 2015)

Has anyone grown out golden gage? I had golden goat a long time ago and fell in love. Wondering if anyone's encountered strong golden goat phenos. Highly underrated strain.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 17, 2015)

okay peeps. currently vegging a pepe le pew and am interested in more GGG

looking at breeders stash. thinking blue dream x grateful breath. also thinking cherry pie kush x GB

what strains in breeders stash do you girls recommend?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> really, 250 is nothing... especially for a dispensary... more like an investment....
> elite grower as yourself should see more in return,, then the investment....


Believe me bro I get what your saying and I wouldn't mind paying that for some genetics I think that's worth it but wayyy to many cookie crosses to be paying $250 for a pack of seeds of a cookie cross. I just don't think its worth it hell the Gawd Dawg is prolly just as good you see Gen kept that around price is way less too. That's all I'm saying but I know one run would pay for any pack of seeds bought so I know the return is great but still think its a lil over priced


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> im guessing beemo IS genuity??? send in seal team 6 to take em both out(if they exist?) problem solved


i love it.

was wondering about zmuda myself.
not anything bad, hells no, just who is he ? no way this guy shows up w/ such fire in his tents.

& genuity... any y'all talking shit about homie is fucked up.
im sending seal team 6 to grab me 3 packs of ny gooey.

better give em up gen... you know i dont play 

why am i here? certainly not to bitch.

show & grow. & zmuda has a valid point too.
dude def show & grows. gotta respekt that.

id like to do some dabs w/ all ya'll ...of course, classically trained, i'll make dinner.
& you bring the king size papers & dutch master palmers !

gs og , crazy gage pheno :


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i love it.
> 
> was wondering about zmuda myself.
> not anything bad, hells no, just who is he ? no way this guy shows up w/ such fire in his tents.
> ...


very true, really anyone here could be just that?...anyone...lol


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

i cant afford big $ seeds.
& im not fond of keyplay & his biz methods.
he plays on your love of cannabis & rare gems.
im not hating... its an observation.

you buy $250 seeds , aint doing shit better than me or anyone i respekt.
seeds dont make you. show & grow makes you. 

still glad people can grab them special gage seeds & grow them & show them.

bless to my FRIENDS for all the great seeds.

gs og (bx) ... via the chuck nation.

only way to get gage, in my house, is to know good people.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i cant afford big $ seeds.
> & im not fond of keyplay & his biz methods.
> he plays on your love of cannabis & rare gems.
> im not hatinging its an observation.
> ...


i wont spend $250 on a 10 pack when im chuffed with my stock already(which consists of a variety of simply 2 different good strain crosses), most peeps(sorry i meant all) who smoke it says its the best around, has been the case for many years, dont need super expensive beans really


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

i have some pepe le chem.
always wanted to grow that cross.
from the first day i saw it i wanted it.

seems like really old shit when u think about how many lines gage got now.

still gonna crack them. & show them.

why dont they ever make more stomper x's.
did they loose that cut & not tell people?

im not in the gage loop.
but i do find it odd.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 17, 2015)

why all the pointless bs?? i suppose 418 pages so I might as well add some.

I have like 6 keepers which all my peeps say is best ever. always on lookout for next best thing. ALWAYS. $250 for a pack aint shit! the pack I got for $50 put my kids through college...


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> why all the pointless bs?? i suppose 418 pages so I might as well add some.
> 
> I have like 6 keepers which all my peeps say is best ever. always on lookout for next best thing. ALWAYS. $250 for a pack aint shit! the pack I got for $50 put my kids through college...


Cherry pie kush x gb is what I would get...

Fire for sure..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Mods with socks!


Genuity is not Beemo.

At first I liked beemo. He showed some nice pictures. 

Then he started arguing with people over price. He got a little personal. He apologized to me. Then for some reason he would post videos.. That was weird.

Then the mud slinging got personal again. I tried to tell him that not everyone is going to buy at the 250 price point because everyone's life circumstances are different. 

He lashed out at me and began hurling insults my way.

Every couple days he comes back and adds 5-6 posts in a row insulting others. 

He then acted like he was reading my personal emails. That creeps me the fuck out. I know he didn't because he was wrong about them, but still creepy to suggest that.

People disagree. It is normal. RIU has trolls. That is normal. 

Personal insults and posturing will never get respect. Maybe a laugh or two if you are clever. Beemo is not clever tho. Just an angry person foaming at the mouth.

I can never like the guy. Even if he was defending GGG. He did it in completely fucked up way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Everyone on this thread has been that same jerk.....even worse than beemo,and that the truth...
> 
> It's just cray,how peeps act...


This. Right here.

That fucking hurt.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Genuity is not Beemo.
> 
> At first I liked beemo. He showed some nice pictures.
> 
> ...


I tried to reason with him also,I do not know why he went off the deep end...but it was way to much...I was leaving it up to another MOD to deal with him,as I had to deal with the last guy.....

All I like is pics of nug & talk of nug & normal everyday conversation....
Yes I'm a MOD,but all I got is a broom..I clean up the "you want to buy bud" post..
& personal attacking post...no née for it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

Here are my two aloha girls. Left is organic mix right is just some peat with light ewc and plain water.

Hoping one of them will be ready for cuttings in 4 weeks. Should be. The purple rmxbbp clone is so picky.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> pretty positive he is. So are several other members.


Wait.....what?

Are you suggesting that the wonderful marijuana plant does not magically unite us all as happy, peaceful, and tranquil members of the magic green community ??


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> This. Right here.
> 
> That fucking hurt.


I said "everyone" as to not single anyone person out...that would be a personal attack.
You know damn well you are not included in that post.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> I said "everyone" as to not single anyone person out...that would be a personal attack.
> You know damn well you are not included in that post.


Just excuse it as a moment of womanly weakness. I thought you were belittling him attacking me.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> Are you suggesting that the wonderful marijuana plant does not magically unite us all as happy, peaceful, and tranquil members of the magic green community ??


That post is a dead giveaway to who bobZ really is..I bet you Amos can figure it out....meow.

Uploading pics....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh and to anyone trying to find the pictures and info on this thread:

Upper right hand corner use the search function and click the option "this thread only"

Use terms like, aloha/harvest/bud Not the whole name of strain.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Do my pics look like beemo pics?
> 
> It's easy..


Yes they do. Your posts look exactly like his too. Same spelling errors, same grammatical errors, same random periods and commas in the wrong spots. You both grow organically, both use Grokashi, both listen to the same music, both GGG fans. Same hard on for anyone that dares mention prices. $100 per pack, $200, $500, $1,000.... no ones allowed to say anything about prices, or Genuity and his alter ego Beemo will belittle you. 

Unless you have an identical twin that was separated from you at birth, looks like the same/same to me.

The thing I really want to know though.... do you really hate white people (especially Flaming Pie) or was that just part of the "Beemo" routine?

I'd love to be proven wrong on this though. I'll admit I was disappointed when this first occurred to me.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes they do. Your posts look exactly like his too. Same spelling errors, same grammatical errors, same random periods and commas in the wrong spots. You both grow organically, both use Grokashi, both listen to the same music, both GGG fans. Same hard on for anyone that dares mention prices. $100 per pack, $200, $500, $1,000.... no ones allowed to say anything about prices, or Genuity and his alter ego Beemo will belittle you.
> 
> Unless you have an identical twin that was separated from you at birth, looks like the same/same to me.
> 
> ...


Well you are far from right....I fact ask a MOD...and I hope you come back in here and eat them salty words.

Guess I'm half the people on theses forums.....my wife is white,so talk what you know...not what you think.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well you are far from right....I fact ask a MOD...and I hope you come back in here and eat them salty words.
> 
> Guess I'm half the people on theses forums.....my wife is white,so talk what you know...not what you think.


I'll apologize if I'm wrong...but I don't think I am.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll apologize if I'm wrong...but I don't think I am.


No need to apologize......just eat them salty words,and keep my name off your keyboard.

Make sure you ask a Mod,and post your response here..

Ask yourself this,why would I buy all them packs,if I can just get them for free?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> No need to apologize......just eat them salty words,and keep my name off your keyboard.
> 
> Make sure you ask a Mod,and post your response here..
> 
> Ask yourself this,why would I buy all them packs,if I can just get them for free?


Salty? Those are just my observations. You're busy accusing Bob of being someone else.... why so defensive when it's you being called out?

Funny you never had an issue with all of Beemos salty words. Constantly ripping on white peeps. Where were you then? He has been the biggest shit disturber to ever grace this thread, and you did nothing but agree with him and egg him on.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> Are you suggesting that the wonderful marijuana plant does not magically unite us all as happy, peaceful, and tranquil members of the magic green community ??


classic. sig'd


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Salty? Those are just my observations. You're busy accusing Bob of being someone else.... why so defensive when it's you being called out?
> 
> Funny you never had an issue with all of Beemos salty words. Constantly ripping on white peeps. Where were you then? He has been the biggest shit disturber to ever grace this thread, and you did nothing but agree with him and egg him on.


Not accusing bob of anything,I'm speaking the truth....not my fault you don't want to see it.

Have you spoken with a MOD yet?

Do you know what A MODS job is?

Do you have common sense?

What post did beemo rip white people?
Are you sure beemo is a black dude?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

Stow, I don't believe genuity is beemo. Me and genuity have private convos some time. He has always been nice to me.

Lets not turn this thread into a witch hunt.

Some guys don't like to deal with the same old conversation over and over. Even something resembling it will put them on the defense.

My hubby is like that.

I'm willing to bet that genuity didn't read all the posts and just skimmed.

Genuity comes off as a 26-28 year old. Beemo comes off as a 18-19 year old boy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll admit it.......I don't run GGG, or have any of their beans. But I wouldn't miss a morning episode here w/ wake and bake and coffee. 

OK....on with the show !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not accusing bob of anything,I'm speaking the truth....not my fault you don't want to see it.


You're not? huh



genuity said:


> Do you have common sense?


Yes I do...which is what lead me to the conclusion that Beemo is your sock puppet.



genuity said:


> What post did beemo rip white people?
> Are you sure beemo is a black dude?


Really? Like when he asked "what's the matter with all you white people" after the church shooting in South Carolina.

Or when he said "You peeps think I'm a WHITE BOY? I take offense to that"

Are you just playing dumb here??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stow, I don't believe genuity is beemo. Me and genuity have private convos some time. He has always been nice to me.
> 
> Lets not turn this thread into a witch hunt.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'll drop it. You can believe what you wish


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> @skunkwreck was just at the conspiracy tread, and I went and checked what stock they had. To my surprise d cure in stock.


They in the cart...thanks for the heads up man !!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're not? huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes him black?
Have you seen a pic of him?


Have you talked to a mod yet,or you just like to keep avoiding.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's sad......but how much$
> 
> Lol


$121


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> They in the cart...thanks for the heads up man !!!!


All I'm going to say is,m4k has never heard of them....take that how you will.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> All I'm going to say is,m4k has never heard of them....take that how you will.


Oops....they out da cart now !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> So that makes him black?
> Have you seen a pic of him?
> 
> 
> Have you talked to a mod yet,or you just like to keep avoiding.


What is talking to a mod going to prove? I post on here from at least a 1/2 dozen different computers, all with different IP addresses.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fair enough. I'll drop it. You can believe what you wish


I remember beemo saying all the crap he did.

Genuity is not beemo.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stow, I don't believe genuity is beemo. Me and genuity have private convos some time. He has always been nice to me.
> 
> Lets not turn this thread into a witch hunt.
> 
> ...


33 years young...34 if you count the belly time....nice upbringing,3 kids one with diabetes type 1....converted from the D game to the green rush.....

Any more info,anybody needs let me know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

Show of hands, who here is currently growing gage gear?

Also, there is a centipede in the bottom of my pot. Should I kill it?


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What is talking to a mod going to prove? I post on here from at least a 1/2 dozen different computers, all with different IP addresses.


All the same place....if you know how it works.

Ask a MOD,or you are just in here to stir shitstorms.

Back to baseless claims


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> 33 years young...34 if you count the belly time....nice upbringing,3 kids one with diabetes type 1....converted from the D game to the green rush.....
> 
> Any more info,anybody needs let me know.


I knew you were older.

You got any gage girls vegging right now?

What's in the future for your grow?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> That post is a dead giveaway to who bobZ really is..I bet you Amos can figure it out....meow.


Brekfish? 



Flaming Pie said:


> I remember beemo saying all the crap he did.
> 
> Genuity is not beemo.


Dang....seemingly a dead end.


genuity said:


> Any more info,anybody needs let me know.


Yeah......if it's not brek-o, is Bob Z TonightYou?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> All the same place....if you know how it works.
> 
> Ask a MOD,or you are just in here to stir shitstorms.
> 
> Back to baseless claims


I know how it works. You telling me that every computer I have, at each one of my offices, all in different cities, all have the same IP address?

Do you know how it works?

Anyway, like I said before, I could be wrong. I'll eat crow if proven wrong. That doesn't excuse the fact that this thread had no bickering about anything, including prices, until Beemo showed up. How many times have you cheered him on with your "I guess Beemo was right all along". He's the only one stirring shit about prices, and yet you don't see that. Just buddy buddy with him.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> 33 years young...34 if you count the belly time....nice upbringing,3 kids one with diabetes type 1....converted from the D game to the green rush.....
> 
> Any more info,anybody needs let me know.


i need info on those incoming ny gooey?


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Brekfish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a smart man....definitely not Ty


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> You are a smart man....definitely not Ty


TY was added for comedic purposes. You probably guessed that.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

pay to play. i comment on gage $. nobody says shit to me.
yet i respect them dudes ... & i love a few of their crosses.

hoping the nation provides me 30+ of anything gage.
you know imma kill half those in the seedling stage so keep the seed #s up.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> pay to play. i comment on gage $. nobody says shit to me.
> yet i respect them dudes ... & i love a few of their crosses.
> 
> hoping the nation provides me 30+ of anything gage.
> you know imma kill half those in the seedling stage so keep the seed #s up.


30+ to account for mishaps....lol good one


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey Bob Zmuda!
Just read Beemo's post out loud!
It feels weird!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Show of hands, who here is currently growing gage gear?
> 
> Also, there is a centipede in the bottom of my pot. Should I kill it?


Kill it with fire, evil little bastards.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh look 4 more pages about arguing and shit throwing

Thread closed 

Thanks to a few members who couldn't drop it

I told you I'd close it


----------

